# Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)



## Cube_Elite (6. Juli 2006)

Bin zwar nicht der erste der das versucht, aber ich hoffe, das jeder wenigstens mal die Überschrift liest. Und die bedeutet das hier die Bilder überwiegen sollen, und nicht das Geschwätz.
Denn das andere Thema ist ja inzwischen so vollgelabert, das man gar nicht mehr erkennt, das man sich in einem Bike Forum befindet.

Dann geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran, und red nicht so viel und zeig lieber was.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## HB76 (6. Juli 2006)

jetzt wirds albern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (6. Juli 2006)




----------



## Pevloc (6. Juli 2006)

Mal meine Kiste:


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Juli 2006)

@cube elite: 

...hast ja recht das alles voll gelabert ist aber es ist halt ein FORUM wo sich leute unterhalten,streiten usw. und es kommt halt auch mal vor das es einige seiten lang geht aber deshalb jetzt ein thread nach dem andern aufmachen ist auch nicht das wahre !  
ich hab meinen eröffnet weil ich keinen reinen CC-Bike thread gefunden habe aber du willst ja nur bilder sehen (von denen es im FOTOALBUM genug gibt) und dafür nen extra thread aufmachen ist doch unnötig !


----------



## hasenheide (6. Juli 2006)

Nicht labern...


----------



## joines (7. Juli 2006)

hier nummer 1, mittlerweile abgebaut, um das hier aufzubauen:


----------



## derMichi (7. Juli 2006)

Änderung folgt in einer Woche: gerader Lenker und Hörnchen






Selbst gestaltet.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juli 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## heuschreck (7. Juli 2006)

Nur zum Schauen


----------



## Knax (7. Juli 2006)

...einfach nur schön: principia mac b




mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Juli 2006)

auch nicht schlecht mein 2.tes Bike..habe es aber noch NIE bewegt..nur aus optischen Gründen aufgebaut...sollte ich es VERKAUFEN..?
Oder weiter ausbauen....??
Hätte da noch IDEEN...!!!
Bremse XTR oder Marta SL
Felge XC717 mit 240S oder Tune 160/190 Aerolite Speichen/ Sapim evtl. in silber.
Stütze Schmolke (hab ich am Scalpel) würde auch passen...
Lenker Schmolke
Sattel SLR
Reifen Larsen TT oder XCR dry2..
Na ja mal sehen vielleicht möchte es ja einer so kaufen..und "ARTGERECHT" bewegen....
P.S. Rahmengröße M


----------



## derMichi (8. Juli 2006)

Wieviel Geld muss man haben um ein Bike just for fun aus optischen Gründen aufzubauen und nie zu fahren


----------



## horstj (8. Juli 2006)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:
			
		

> auch nicht schlecht mein 2.tes Bike..habe es aber noch NIE bewegt..nur aus optischen Gründen aufgebaut...sollte ich es VERKAUFEN..?



wenn du es eh nicht  fährst, dann wirf es weg.


----------



## Cube_Elite (8. Juli 2006)

Weil es vielleicht Spaß macht ein eigenes Werk zu erschaffen


----------



## horstj (8. Juli 2006)

Cube_Elite schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es vielleicht Spaß macht ein eigenes Werk zu erschaffen



???????????????????????????????????????????????????
Selbst geschmiedet????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????

Oder hast Du nur die Rechnungen selbst bezahlt? Eine Art "Kauf-"werk.


----------



## damonsta (8. Juli 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Selbst geschmiedet????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Oder hast Du nur die Rechnungen selbst bezahlt? Eine Art "Kauf-"werk.



nicht labern, verdammt!
bilder:  siehe galerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (8. Juli 2006)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> nicht labern, verdammt!
> bilder:  siehe galerie!



Sorry  Lösche mich damit selbst.
    Platz für Bilder
       #
       #
   VVVVV
     VVV
       V


----------



## Cubeteam (9. Juli 2006)

Ich rette das mal schnell


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juli 2006)




----------



## derMichi (17. Juli 2006)




----------



## Levty (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## Clemens (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## Clemens (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## Wald-Schrat (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## CubElite (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## schnelletrecker (23. Juli 2006)

Hier mein Endorphin WCS -"Youngtimer". Vor zehn Jahren war der Begriff CARBON noch ein wahres Zauberwort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (23. Juli 2006)

Der Rahmen hat irgendwie was vom Freerider... Sieht auch sehr massiv aus, der Hinterbau...
Was wiegt's?


Micha


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juli 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

>



Sehr schönes Bike...lecker!Ein großer Traum von mir...Könntest du es eventuell noch von der anderen Seite fotografieren und hier rein setzten und was wiegt den das gute Stück?
MfG


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Juli 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> von der anderen Seite fotografieren und hier rein setzten


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juli 2006)




----------



## wrlcrew (23. Juli 2006)

schnelletrecker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Endorphin WCS -"Youngtimer". Vor zehn Jahren war der Begriff CARBON noch ein wahres Zauberwort...



Klassiker! Haste es noch unter 12KG geschafft? Die typische Mitt-90'er Carbon-Geometrie, Carbonschwingen waren da noch echt massiv ;-)
Schön dass noch so gut wie alle Originalteile dran sind. Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen? Sind die auch noch aus der Zeit? Die Gabel sagt mir aber grad auch nix, wegen der Achse...hmmm.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab's auch das GT-STS, mein persönlicher Carbon-Liebling aus der Zeit.
Gibt's denn irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Rahmen bis jetzt?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Juli 2006)




----------



## schnelletrecker (23. Juli 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Klassiker! Haste es noch unter 12KG geschafft? Die typische Mitt-90'er Carbon-Geometrie, Carbonschwingen waren da noch echt massiv ;-)
> Schön dass noch so gut wie alle Originalteile dran sind. Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen? Sind die auch noch aus der Zeit? Die Gabel sagt mir aber grad auch nix, wegen der Achse...hmmm.
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab's auch das GT-STS, mein persönlicher Carbon-Liebling aus der Zeit.
> Gibt's denn irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Rahmen bis jetzt?
> ...



HI!
Keineswegs ein Original-Setup , dennoch bis auf die 01er Laufräder fast alles aus 97:

Pace / Raceware RC-36 Proclass ; Syncros ; X517 / Onyx custom ; Z-MAX 1.9 WCS + OmegaBite 2.1 WCS skinwall (limited edition) ; Ritchey Pro ; Magura ; Muddy Booster ; Flite ; ICON barends; XT/XTR-Mix ; Stronglight Rockstrong (total unterschätzte Kurbelgarnitur IMHO bezogen auf Gewicht, Funktion und Verschleiß)

Bike fährt sich einfach nur *smooooooth* bei 70 kg Fahrermasse und wird nicht geschont. Komplett mit den schweren 545-Pedalen 11,2 kg Kampfgewicht (Rahmen 1700 g bei Größe L).

Fazit: Entweder diese Rahmen brechen sofort (am elevated chain stay), oder aber niemals. Fahrverhalten ist fantastisch, speziell bei leichten Bikern.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

Inbred 20", Skareb Super, X.9, Juicy 5, Stylo SL, DT 240S/DT Comp/XR 4.1.
Wie wohl die meisten nur vorübergehend fertig, es gibt noch einiges, was ich ändern möchte.
Und ja, Edding am Reifen sieht blöd aus, aber nicht so blöd wie die gelben Schwalbe-Logos.


----------



## Seismic (12. August 2006)

KLEIN Mantra Pro 1998 neu, XTR 8-fach, Fox F80rlt, Cane Creek AD10, Rolf Dolomite, Tune AC16/17, Tune Speedneedle, Tune Geiles Teil, Tune Prügel, Tune Bobo Steuersatz, King Spacer, FRM Dp4 Ti V-brakes + Hebel, Thomson Elite, Maxxis Flyweight 330, Avid-Züge;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (12. August 2006)

Seismic schrieb:
			
		

> KLEIN Mantra Pro 1998 neu, XTR 8-fach, Fox F80rlt, Cane Creek AD10, Rolf Dolomite, Tune AC16/17, Tune Speedneedle, Tune Geiles Teil, Tune Prügel, Tune Bobo Steuersatz, King Spacer, FRM Dp4 Ti V-brakes + Hebel, Thomson Elite, Maxxis Flyweight 330, Avid-Züge;



Sehr schoen!!! Wie der Rest Deiner Klein Sammlung!!!


----------



## [XW]Fabse (12. August 2006)

Der Thread gefällt mir....dann zeig ich auch mal meine CC-Waffe wie ich finde... Gewicht 9,8kg mit Pedale und Hac4. Greatz und KETTE RECHTS!!


----------



## Roelof (12. August 2006)

@ Fabse: stehst du auf leichtbau??  ich hab meinen x-gen bissi angeschliffen... steht jetzt bei 158g

sind deine bremshebel aufgebohrt?? das schaut irgendwie so aus...


----------



## Flo7 (12. August 2006)

hi
hier mal meines!
leider nicht in der aktuellen version!
geändert:racing ralph->v:nobby nic,h:maxxlite 330
xpedo->eggbeater titan





p.s:der spv sticker is schon unten!!


----------



## JAY-L (12. August 2006)

Hi 

Mein Nicolai Argon CC 9.8


----------



## Flo7 (13. August 2006)

@jay-l:was wiegt der rahmen?
mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (13. August 2006)

Flo7 
ca. 1700g glaube es waren 1770 bmit den lagerschalen vom KING


----------



## bilmes (13. August 2006)




----------



## derMichi (13. August 2006)

Sehr schlicht, aber es hat was. Wirklich.


----------



## FeierFox (13. August 2006)

@[XW]Fabse:
Hast du den Rahmen einzeln gekauft ? Wenn ja wo und für wieviel ? 
Danke


----------



## [XW]Fabse (15. August 2006)

@FeierFox

Nein....hab in den sauren Apfel gebissen und das komplett Rad gekauft. Aber ich mein Gabelneupreis 849 undRahmenneupreis (M9 baugleich) 799 von daher rechnet sich das komplett Rad schon! Die komplette XT Ausstattung kannste ja dann verticken. Gutes Rad und günstig.

Gruß Fabse


----------



## faketreee (15. August 2006)

Fabse, was haste da für Bowdenzüge an deinem Stevens?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. August 2006)

2tbike mit lowbudget-parts...leider etwas unscharf


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2006)




----------



## mirosi (17. August 2006)

nur ein Bild....


----------



## Padolomeus (18. August 2006)

Hier meins:

Stand Juli 2006






Pado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (18. August 2006)

Tadaaaaa:


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. August 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

>


ähm, gab's den rahmen nicht in deiner größe???  wie wär's mit nem 29er? das sähe (vorausgesetzt, die sitzhöhe auf deinem rad passt) bei dir vermutlich besser aus...


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2006)

daddy yo yo schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, gab's den rahmen nicht in deiner größe???  wie wär's mit nem 29er? das sähe (vorausgesetzt, die sitzhöhe auf deinem rad passt) bei dir vermutlich besser aus...



hi, ich hab das Bike 2mal! mein altes als 6er Rahmen (foto), welches ich für uphill nutze und ein 7er für CC/MA


----------



## Focusbiker90 (18. August 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich hab das Bike 2mal! mein altes als 6er Rahmen (foto), welches ich für uphill nutze und ein 7er für CC/MA



Hä 
Braucht man jetzt neuerdings nen Dirtbike zum Uphill fahren?


Micha


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä
> Braucht man jetzt neuerdings nen Dirtbike zum Uphill fahren?
> 
> 
> Micha



Dirtbike? Wo ist das denn ein Dirtbike?    Hast du schon mal ein Dirtbike gesehen? So wie es aussieht nicht  
Dieser Rahmen stammt aus der Corratec Hardtail Reihe, Kollege!


----------



## Don Trailo (19. August 2006)

steel is real


----------



## mrwulf (19. August 2006)

So,

hier mal mein Yeti Kokopelli A.S.

Wiegt momentan 11,17 kg.


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (20. August 2006)

Hier mein schön schnelles Epic


----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. August 2006)

Und hier meins:



überlege gerade, es entlacken und weiß oder schwarz pulvern zu  lassen, was meint ihr? Antwort im Fotoalbum erbeten. 



Demnächst wohl mit Magura Marta, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. August 2006)

Ick würd dat so lassen, abgesehen davon, wenn Du doch weiß willst, brauchst Du es wohl nicht entlacken lassen, vorm Pulvern wird das Ganze phosphatiert und da das Eloxal ja auch nur Alu- Oxid ist (was sowieso immer die Deckschicht darstellt), nimmt sich das nix. Btw, von heute morgen, endlich mal wieder nicht nur eine mini- Staubschicht eingesammelt, ist aber noch ausbaufähig...(Der Dreckstatus, das Rad sowieso...)


----------



## maggi>B (20. August 2006)

Hier mal meins





[/url][/IMG]
Maggi


----------



## Crazy Creek (20. August 2006)




----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. August 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Ick würd dat so lassen, abgesehen davon, wenn Du doch weiß willst, brauchst Du es wohl nicht entlacken lassen, vorm Pulvern wird das Ganze phosphatiert und da das Eloxal ja auch nur Alu- Oxid ist (was sowieso immer die Deckschicht darstellt), nimmt sich das nix.
> (...)



Nur dass der Rahmen nicht eloxiert sondern lackiert ist in diesem Silberton und Specialized scheint da sehr sehr dicken Lack drauf getan haben.




Alibibild von der Ausfahrt eben


----------



## mete (20. August 2006)

Aso, ich dachte Du meinst den Luzifer , bei Dir war es wohl schon trockener


----------



## Focusbiker90 (20. August 2006)

@ [email protected]

Weil Du schreibst, das kleine Bike für Uphill und das große für Marathon... 


@ D4®k»«f0X

Was hast Du da für Reifen drauf?



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (20. August 2006)

...


----------



## FeierFox (21. August 2006)

Warum sind die Sättel beide so bergab ausgerichtet ? Das ist ungesund.


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (21. August 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ D4®k»«f0X
> 
> Was hast Du da für Reifen drauf?
> 
> ...



Sind jedenfalls Reifen von Specialized, die genaue bezeichnung kann ich dir nicht sagen. Kann nähmlich jetzt nicht nachgucken, da ich das Bike gerade nicht bei mir habe.


----------



## Peter88 (21. August 2006)

> Warum sind die Sättel beide so bergab ausgerichtet ? Das ist ungesund.



Meistens fahre ich wenn ich sitze bergauf. 

Bei geradem Sattel habe ich das Gefühl nach hinten vom Sattel zu rutschen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Rerun (21. August 2006)




----------



## THCCryjack (21. August 2006)

BLack Elite SPV RTWD gecleant als Diebstahlschutz! Plus weitere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, nachdem man mir in 5 min meine Skareb geklaut hat.


----------



## _stalker_ (21. August 2006)

Naja man hätte meinen sollen die Reflektoren an den Pedalen hätten jeden kundigen Dieb zurückgehalten Schade um die Gabel  

edit: schöner Avatar

Anbei ein Bildchen vom meinem Fahrrädchen auf einem Aussichtsplattförmchen


----------



## kleinerHai (22. August 2006)

...nochmal hier:


----------



## baldur (22. August 2006)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Liebling, meinem Herzallerliebstem!


----------



## IGGY (22. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (22. August 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Bild von meinem Liebling, meinem Herzallerliebstem!


Der Mann oder das Fahrrad ?


----------



## AS-R (22. August 2006)




----------



## Don Trailo (24. August 2006)

kleinerHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...nochmal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2006)

mal meins






[/url]


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

Uhhhhhh! Das ist schön


----------



## faketreee (25. August 2006)

Jop, das 7 ist erste Sahne.


----------



## stivinix (26. August 2006)

9,7kg vom Feinsten


----------



## stivinix (26. August 2006)

noch eins!


----------



## Roelof (26. August 2006)

Hallo Stefan! 

Ich verbau auf meinem heute die neuen discs - freu mich schon drauf!  und dann werd ich noch bissi blech lochen gehen, stell dann eh fotos rein...

apropos reinstellen: kannst du größere fotos reinstellen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padolomeus (26. August 2006)

Hej,

nach ein paar Umbauten der aktuelle Stand:





Die Tacx Tao find ich echt schick...kann ich nur empfehlen.

Die Albert Reifen sind für mehr Spaß im Wald ideal.

Pado


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2006)

@ Stivinix: Bittebitte, stell das Morati noch einmal mit einem großen Bild ein! Das scheint ein echtes Kunstwerk zu sein und verdient es, daß man es genauer sehen kann.


----------



## stivinix (26. August 2006)

größere bilder siehe fotogallery!
grüße st.


----------



## bwammi (28. August 2006)

Hier mal meines...


----------



## Havi (28. August 2006)

Hier mal meins,

ich weiß ich weiß der Hintergrund ist Mist, aber hier in Aachen regnet es aus Kübeln  Deshalb erstmal ein Indoorfoto


----------



## Harris_Hawk (28. August 2006)

So...mein Schmuckstück^^ gerade erst 100 km alt... (Frisch geschlüpft!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dope (29. August 2006)

meine kiste


----------



## IGGY (29. August 2006)

Sieht so aus als ob der Rahmen zu groß währe für dich, da die Sattelstütze soweit drin steckt!


----------



## newone (30. August 2006)

Leichtes, schnelles und renntaugliches Bike, dass sich im täglichen Einsatz bewährt hat.


----------



## Roelof (30. August 2006)

@ newone: DAS ist ein schönes bike! - gehört glaub ich eher in den kunstwerke-thread... mir hat die 9.0sl immer schon supergut gefallen, hab mir letzten winter auch eine gekauft, ich krieg sie aber beim besten willen nicht unter 200g 

naja, ich werd diesen winter eh wieder zeit haben meinen hartmetallfräser anzuwerfen


----------



## hardflipper (30. August 2006)

Fahrrad:


----------



## Krischan (31. August 2006)

CC-Hobel:


----------



## Dope (31. August 2006)

@iggy : auf die antwort hab ich schon gewartet  das rad hatte ich nem kumpel geliehen und der ist damit nach hause gefahren dann hab ichs mir gepackt und habe ein foto gemacht später ist mir dann aufgefallen das der sattel zu weit drinne ist , weil der ein ganzes stück kleiner ist als ich , für mich hat der die perfekte höhe .

MfG


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. August 2006)

sattel, schaltwerk, vorbau, strebenschutz und reifen mittlerweile gewechselt.


----------



## DeppJones (3. September 2006)

Moots Smoothie titan


----------



## huskee69 (5. September 2006)

Mein zu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hagilein (5. September 2006)

hey willst du deine gabel loswerden? ich spiel gern mülleimer


----------



## huskee69 (5. September 2006)

Nee, im Moment noch nicht, aber wenn der Goldesel demnächst mal wieder Verdauung hat wollte ich mir ein Fully kaufen und das Rad oder die Teile verticken.
Kann aber noch ein paar Monate dauern.


----------



## dingelhopper (6. September 2006)




----------



## huskee69 (6. September 2006)

Auch sehr lecker!


----------



## 3rr0r (7. September 2006)

Muhahah ich lach mich kaputt, entweder dich hat jemand verarscht oder du willst ne XT-Kurbel faken.... da steht zwar XT drauf aber das is definitiv ne LX.... Geh zum Händler falls du das nicht selbst draufgeklebt hast. ansonsten schick


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. September 2006)

3rr0r schrieb:
			
		

> Muhahah ich lach mich kaputt, entweder dich hat jemand verarscht oder du willst ne XT-Kurbel faken.... da steht zwar XT drauf aber das is definitiv ne LX.... Geh zum Händler falls du das nicht selbst draufgeklebt hast. ansonsten schick



Oh jo... Na herzlichen Glückwunsch Habe auf den Schriftzug gar nicht geachtet, da es MIR eh klar war, dass das ne LX ist 
Aber ich hoffe, Du hast es selbst schon bemerkt, oder!??



Micha


----------



## dingelhopper (7. September 2006)

na das ich euch hier nicht veräppeln kann, dass ist mir schon klar  

Ist inzwischen am bike korrigiert worden !!

Lohnt eine Aufrüstung auf XT (Rest ist XT) , oder wäre das Geldvernichtung ???

Desweitern der Reifen, der taugt nicht die Bohne schmiert ohne Vorwarnung weg, lohnt ein Tausch gegen Schwalbe Nobby Nic ??


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. September 2006)

dingelhopper schrieb:
			
		

> na das ich euch hier nicht veräppeln kann, dass ist mir schon klar
> 
> Ist inzwischen am bike korrigiert worden !!
> 
> ...



Achtest Du sehr auf's Gewicht? Also Leichtbaufetischist? Dann XT! Ansonsten kannst Du's auch genauso lassen! Denn ausser das die XT leichter ist, gibt's da nix besseres dranne! Ausser Prestigepunkte

Zu den Reifen... Ich würde dir bei gutem Wetter für vorne den Nobby empfehlen und hinten den RR lassen! Aber da es jetzt immer schlechter mit Bodenverhältnissen wird, würde ich jetzt auch hinten den RR abmontieren und dann ebend auch den NN aufziehen!



Micha


----------



## Blade13 (8. September 2006)

hier meins
besser zusehen in der foto-Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dingelhopper (8. September 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtest Du sehr auf's Gewicht? Also Leichtbaufetischist? Dann XT! Ansonsten kannst Du's auch genauso lassen! Denn ausser das die XT leichter ist, gibt's da nix besseres dranne! Ausser Prestigepunkte
> 
> Zu den Reifen... Ich würde dir bei gutem Wetter für vorne den Nobby empfehlen und hinten den RR lassen! Aber da es jetzt immer schlechter mit Bodenverhältnissen wird, würde ich jetzt auch hinten den RR abmontieren und dann ebend auch den NN aufziehen!
> 
> ...




Danke für die Infos..... Gewicht ist bei dem bike nicht ganz so wichtig, also bleiben die LX drann.
Reifen habe ich mir nun die Nobby bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie groß der Unterschied ist !

gr Ralf


----------



## Deleted 8297 (8. September 2006)

Blade13 schrieb:
			
		

> hier meins
> besser zusehen in der foto-Galerie



Schick, auch ohne Fly Weights


----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. September 2006)

dingelhopper schrieb:
			
		

> Reifen habe ich mir nun die Nobby bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie groß der Unterschied ist !
> 
> gr Ralf




Im Gegensatz zu den RR's wahrscheinlich ein deutlicher Unterschied! Zumindest mit dem Grip! Der NN hat zwar auch keine Top- Werte, manchen Aussagen nach, aber trotzdem wirst Du damit sehr zufrieden sein, wenn Du vorher den RR gefahren bist


Micha


----------



## ducmon9 (9. September 2006)




----------



## Tome33 (10. September 2006)

Meins,




Die Kurbel wird noch getauscht


----------



## Der Yeti (10. September 2006)

So hier ist mein Yeti ARC, zwar noch im Aufbau, aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2006)

nicht mehr ganz aktuell  neuer vorbau
 dämpfer dt swiss 
und fährt und fährt


----------



## Padolomeus (12. September 2006)

@ Der Yeti:

willst du die Golfschläger im Hintergrund mit in den Rahmen integrieren?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (15. September 2006)

Hier ist mein neu aufgebautes Litespeed ,mal sehen was ihr davon haltet! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/292949/ppuser/21576


----------



## bugmtb (16. September 2006)

NERO Revolution   






RITCHEY P21


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. September 2006)

@ Bugmtb

Also das Nero sieht ja mal Bombe aus, aber diese LR... Die gehen gar nicht, finde ich! Aber ich mag diese 4 Speichen LR eh nicht!
Das Ritchey sieht auch sehr hübsch aus



Micha


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2006)

@bug: sag mal - das is aber eine umgepickte judy und keine sid, oder?? ich glaube die gabelbrücke passt ned ganz...

sonst sind die beiden bikes eh einfach porno - gibts nix anderes zu sagen...


----------



## mikeonbike (16. September 2006)

Roelof schrieb:
			
		

> @bug: sag mal - das is aber eine umgepickte judy und keine sid, oder?? ich glaube die gabelbrücke passt ned ganz...
> 
> sonst sind die beiden bikes eh einfach porno - gibts nix anderes zu sagen...



das ist ne '98 oder '99 er sid - davon hab ich nämlich auch noch so die ein oder andere rumstehen... das p 21 ist nen klassiker, den ich auch heute noch gerne fahren würde - in die eisdiele


----------



## Einheimischer (16. September 2006)

Tja, gegen das Ritchey sieht das Nero ganz schön alt aus  

Grüße.


----------



## chri5 (17. September 2006)

Das Nero ist affengeil, ebenso das Ritchey!   
Und das mit der gekroepften Stuetze hat man Dir ja eh schon 1000mal gesagt.


----------



## Shadow2k (17. September 2006)

hier ist mal mein kleines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2006)

Jo dann mal meins:


----------



## micve (19. September 2006)

Meins:


----------



## mete (19. September 2006)

Mete hat baut, hatte Mete Spaß macht 





wer findet den Fehler


----------



## faketreee (19. September 2006)

Ich nicht


----------



## bugmtb (19. September 2006)

Ausser das der Umwerfer zu hoch/falsch montiert ist....find ich nix


----------



## mete (19. September 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Ausser das der Umwerfer zu hoch/falsch montiert ist....find ich nix



Der ist nicht falsch montiert, das große ist aber nur ein 42er Blatt, mache ich den Umwerfer noch niedriger, schleift das Blech an der Kettenstrebe. Da das ja ein Bilderthread und der Fehler wirklich schwer zu finden ist, bzw. eigentlich gar nicht: Am Vorderrad ist schon ein Schlauchreifenfelge montiert, hinten noch eine Mavic X139, die natürlich keine Schlauchreifenmontage zulässt, ergo fährt das Ding so noch nicht


----------



## FeierFox (19. September 2006)

Ist der Rahmen anständig steif ?


----------



## mete (19. September 2006)

Meinst Du mich? Also ich kann mich über die Steifigkeit nicht beschweren.


----------



## Eddigofast (19. September 2006)

Ich finds absolut Stimmig vom Gesamtentwurf, sehr schön, schade das Du es nicht fährst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (19. September 2006)

Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden, ich fahre das Rad natürlich, nur muss ich erst hinten noch eine Schlauchreifenfelge einspeichen um den Reifen aufkleben zu können, weil der momentan einfach nur drübergestülpt ist wegen unpassender Felge.


----------



## Mais (19. September 2006)

sieht auf den bildern komisch aus
liegt wohl am schlechten licht, daran das unscharf is und an der grauen garagentür


----------



## _stalker_ (19. September 2006)

mete schrieb:


> Mete hat baut, hatte Mete Spaß macht



du baust aber auch ständig neu auf bzw. um...und jedes mal gefällt es mir 
die flanken der reifen finde ich farblich allerdings unschön


----------



## mete (20. September 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> du baust aber auch ständig neu auf bzw. um...und jedes mal gefällt es mir
> die flanken der reifen finde ich farblich allerdings unschön




Basteln muss sein, das motiviert zum Fahren . Die Reifenauswahl ist leider begrenzt, die einzige Alternative ohne Skinwall wären Tufos für über 200 Eur das Paar , ich wollte es halt nur mal probieren.


----------



## Clemens (20. September 2006)

Mein neuestes...


----------



## schweffl (20. September 2006)

Tja,

die Nero Rahmen vom Alex sehen schon absolut geil aus, wobei das rote Hai Light von Shadow auch sehr gut rüberkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (21. September 2006)

Hier nun mein Bike,...
wenn ich nur so schnell wäre wie mein Bike ...








Das Bike im Hintergrund ist das EPIC meiner Frau.





Bilder sind leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell :-(


----------



## Roelof (21. September 2006)

dann mach neue, die ganz aktuell sind und poste die!


----------



## Sahnie (21. September 2006)

Sind das Fotos oder ist das Aquarell Malerei?


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. September 2006)




----------



## mauntenbeiker (21. September 2006)

...den plätscherbrunnen finde ich extrem kitschig - passt aber farblich sehr gut zum bike


----------



## jetos15 (21. September 2006)




----------



## Cuberia (22. September 2006)

Ein Bild von meinem Würfel


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. September 2006)

Hey, der kitschicke Plätscherbrunnen ist mal nen lecker Pool. ;-)


----------



## Jonez (24. September 2006)

Meins


----------



## davidlang3 (25. September 2006)

Straße






CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (25. September 2006)

Meins:


----------



## Focusbiker90 (25. September 2006)

davidlang3 schrieb:
			
		

> CC



Pfui! Mach diese furchtbaren Barends ab:kotz: 
Ansonsten verdammt Porno 


Micha


----------



## Scheibenheizer (27. September 2006)

Mal den Rocky- Anteil erhöhen:





Kommentare erwünscht *wegduck*


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. September 2006)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Mal den Rocky- Anteil erhöhen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



willst du mit dem lasso am lenker ne kuh fangen?


----------



## IGGY (28. September 2006)

Mach bitte mal den Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr weg. Das ist tödlich wie ich meine!


----------



## FeierFox (28. September 2006)

Wems schmeckt


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2006)




----------



## jetos15 (28. September 2006)

So dad is mein Baby immoment mit Explorer Pro hinten und Xlc Vorbaudaumen:


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (30. September 2006)

Hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem Bike:







Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie

Sportliche grüße
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2006)

meins...

Mist, kriege ich nicht klein, irgendwas mach ich falsch... Sorry


----------



## Blade13 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
will keine Bilder Hochladen?????: kann einer mal das für mich machen. Bilder sind in meiner Galerie
THX im voraus.


----------



## Holiday (23. Oktober 2006)

ciao
Holiday


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Pfui! Mach diese furchtbaren Barends ab:kotz: ...


Dann kann er nicht mehr schalten


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Oktober 2006)

Das Pearl Magma von Blade13:




Mach mal nen besseres Bild, Junge


----------



## Blade13 (23. Oktober 2006)

Mein Pearl:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (23. Oktober 2006)

das bike is sau schön aber die fotos sau schlecht


----------



## Blade13 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hier das Bike meiner Frau






Noch ein paar veränderungen dann ist es fertig.
Wie Bremsen, Schaltung, Kurbel und Gabel in Schwarz.


----------



## Blade13 (23. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> das bike is sau schön aber die fotos sau schlecht



Scheiß Kamera. SORRY


----------



## kawa (23. Oktober 2006)

jetos15 schrieb:


> So dad is mein Baby immoment mit Explorer Pro hinten und Xlc Vorbaudaumen:








...wat bringt denn der Lapierre-Rahmen auf die Waage?


----------



## IGGY (23. Oktober 2006)

Das ist doch ein Kinesium oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## 4l3x (23. Oktober 2006)

jap ist einer! sieht man am sitzrohr kurz vorm oberrohr der aufkleber


----------



## GT Ultimate (24. Oktober 2006)

9,6 Kg !!


----------



## IGGY (24. Oktober 2006)

Das Canyon ist der Hammer


----------



## GT Ultimate (24. Oktober 2006)

Merci ! Hat auch nerven gekostet ! Vor allem Die LR !


----------



## toster (24. Oktober 2006)

2004er Element


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (24. Oktober 2006)

nicht meins aber durchaus sexy
MSC WCR R


----------



## Focusbiker90 (24. Oktober 2006)

Beautiful!  




Micha


----------



## BTBIKE (27. Oktober 2006)

CIGUENA XC  www.bike4.eu


----------



## daniel77 (27. Oktober 2006)

irgendwie ist der Lenker komisch montiert....


----------



## chaoscarsten (27. Oktober 2006)

BTBIKE schrieb:


> CIGUENA XC  www.bike4.eu



Moin, 

soll der Lenker so montiert sein? Sieht irgendwie "merkwürdig" aus?


----------



## Scheibenheizer (27. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, die Schrift zeigt von vorn gesehen nach unten, das sollte man mal rumdrehen.
Was sind das alles für Hebel am Lenker, wo die Züge von der Gabel kommen? Remote Lockout ist ja klar, aber das andere?
Zug/Druckstufe per Remote?
Sonst find ich es echt schön, Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Roelof (27. Oktober 2006)

sicher sau schwer!


----------



## FeierFox (27. Oktober 2006)

Sieht außerdem nach Enduro und nicht nach CC aus.


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Oktober 2006)

Genau das.
Und die Gabel schaut nach 130mm aus
Die großen Scheiben tun ihr Übriges.

Selbst mit weniger FW und anderen Bremsen wär es imho nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YGLT (27. Oktober 2006)




----------



## race-jo (27. Oktober 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Selbst mit weniger FW und anderen Bremsen wär es imho nicht schön.



also schön find ichs


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2006)

BTBIKE schrieb:


> CIGUENA XC  www.bike4.eu



jeder kommentar ist eigentlich würdigung zu viel. zumal es hier falsch ist!

außerdem so ein bike mit mechanischen discs..... tz tz tz


----------



## NoizZ (27. Oktober 2006)

Haben halt nicht alle so viel Geld, du Pappnase.


----------



## Spen (27. Oktober 2006)




----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (27. Oktober 2006)

YES!!! endlich ein hardtail    ...und auch noch mit solchen luxus teilen   da ich ja weiß, wie du deine bikes über die trails prügelst, tut mir das schöne ding einfach nur leid hehe

schönes wochenende @ all!
Knax

P.S.: was zu meckern habe ich auch noch: da muss ein schwarzer slr her...nicht so ein sofa!!!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...P.S.: was zu meckern habe ich auch noch: da muss ein schwarzer slr her...nicht so ein sofa!!!


Im Titel steht "nur Bilder" meckern kannst Du wo anders


----------



## charly245 (27. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


>




schön 

nun aber wieder viel fahren und die kurbel verschleißen...dann ne schwarze drauf!......perfekt 

gruß kai


----------



## RM Matthias (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal mein Race Bike.Mann O Mann wasn scheiß Bild!
Aber wie geht das richtig????


----------



## Schobbe (29. Oktober 2006)

Das ist meins  Kommen noch schwarze RF Kurbeln dran und im nächsten Jahr schwarze Felgen.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

Das ist kein CC-Bike


----------



## sansibar (30. Oktober 2006)

So, hier nun die Bilder nach der Jungfernfahrt. Fährt sich, um mit Turbonegro zu zitieren: " i've got eregtion". Super das Nicolai

hoffentlich löscht keiner das  

sorry für das nicht so scharfe Bild, war Handykamera


----------



## Schobbe (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das ist kein CC-Bike



Nee kein reines CC-Bike. Benutz es trotzdem dafür


----------



## Hellspawn (31. Oktober 2006)

Schobbe schrieb:


> Das ist meins  Kommen noch schwarze RF Kurbeln dran und im nächsten Jahr schwarze Felgen.



verlieb Dich nicht zu sehr in Dein Bike. Die Schwingen reissen leider alle früher oder später und es gibt keinen Ersatz mehr. Meins hat sich diesen Sommer als eines der letzten mir bekannten Octanes verabschiedet


----------



## Schobbe (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja, danke für den Hinweis. Hab das schon öfters gehört! Aber für härtere Einsätze gibts im neuen Jahr n Kona Stab Deluxe. Bis dahin bleibts beim CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (4. November 2006)

Mein neues Bike zum heizen


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (5. November 2006)

Und mal wieder ein Epic:





Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Schafschützer (6. November 2006)

Jetzt mal wieder ein Stevens.






[/url]tb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/310[/IMG]


----------



## Mais (6. November 2006)

mir gefällt die stevens geometrie immer besser :-O

hübsches bike!


----------



## IGGY (6. November 2006)

Sorry aber die Stütze passt irgendwie garnicht zum Bike!


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (6. November 2006)

die farbe ist cool. Auch schön auffällig


----------



## Focusbiker90 (6. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sorry aber die Stütze passt irgendwie garnicht zum Bike!



Da muss ich mich anschließen!... Spitzenbike, aber die teure Thomson passt da wirklich nicht gut hin... Farbe is geil 




Micha


----------



## Schafschützer (7. November 2006)

Ihr brecht mir das Herz.  Über alles dürft ihr lästern, aber nicht über die Stütze. Eine gekröpfte Stütze ist nunmal notwendig und die Stützen mir dem normalen Versatz nach hinten sehen noch erbärmlicher aus.


----------



## IGGY (7. November 2006)

Ich fände es mit einer normalen gekröpften besser. Aber he. Ist trotzdem ein schickes Rad. Kannst es ja nicht jedem recht machen. An meinem gibt es bestimmt auch was, was dem ein oder anderen nicht gefällt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoizZ (7. November 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Ihr brecht mir das Herz.  Über alles dürft ihr lästern, aber nicht über die Stütze. Eine gekröpfte Stütze ist nunmal notwendig und die Stützen mir dem normalen Versatz nach hinten sehen noch erbärmlicher aus.


Also ich finde, dass die Stütze überhaupt kein Störfaktor ist. Im Gegenteil, die is doch okay!? AMch doch mal ein Bild von vorne-seitlich, vielleicht liegt's nur am Winkel...


----------



## Green Machine (8. November 2006)

Hier mein Scott mit Stahlrahmen, Modell Delano






und mein Stumpi


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Green Machine schrieb:


> Hier mein Scott mit Stahlrahmen, Modell Delano...


Das Bike sähe 10x so schön aus, wenn du die Barends flacher stellst. Versuche es wenigsten mal...


----------



## Green Machine (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das Bike sähe 10x so schön aus, wenn du die Barends flacher stellst. Versuche es wenigsten mal...




muss dir rechtgeben mit den Barends, sieht wirklich besch.... aus, danke für den Hinweis. 
Hatte ich zwar schon längst vor, jetzt muss ich es entgültig heut Abend ändern.


----------



## bugmtb (8. November 2006)

Mein "Winterbike"

Laufräder kommen entweder Crossland oder American Classic 07 drauf, die XeNTis sind mir zu schade


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Soso, Winterbike  
Schönes Bike ! Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist der Vorbau. Der Winkel ist mir ein bisschen zu krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (9. November 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Mein "Winterbike"
> 
> Laufräder kommen entweder Crossland oder American Classic 07 drauf, die XeNTis sind mir zu schade



krasse Zugführung am Schaltwerk


----------



## volkerracho (11. November 2006)

Sagt mal, fahrt ihr die Dinger auch oder putz ihr nur?


----------



## mete (11. November 2006)

volkerracho schrieb:


> Sagt mal, fahrt ihr die Dinger auch oder putz ihr nur?



Die Kunst ist, auch Räder zu haben, bei denen sich putzen nicht mehr lohnt


----------



## skyphab (11. November 2006)

Die Überhöhung  ist garnicht so extrem, aber aufgrund des langen Steuerrohrs, bzw wegen der Federung, geht das garnicht anders.

Sieht echt gewöhnungsbedürftig aus


----------



## HB76 (11. November 2006)

federung??


----------



## volkerracho (11. November 2006)

schon besser  So sieht meins auch eher aus.


----------



## daddy yo yo (15. November 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:


>


fand und finde c'dale einfach schön. was mir an deinem aber nicht gefällt, ist der vorbau, das lasso am schaltwerk (YEEEEEEEEE-HAA!!!) und v.a. die xentis. die sehen an keinem rad gut aus - ist aber vielleicht nur meine meinung.


----------



## Crazy Creek (15. November 2006)

sach ma ... hast du einen lrs xentis oder 3 ?^^


----------



## race-jo (15. November 2006)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> die sehen an keinem rad gut aus - ist aber vielleicht nur meine meinung.



ich find sie geil


----------



## bugmtb (16. November 2006)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> fand und finde c'dale einfach schön. was mir an deinem aber nicht gefällt, ist der vorbau, das lasso am schaltwerk (YEEEEEEEEE-HAA!!!) und v.a. die xentis. die sehen an keinem rad gut aus - ist aber vielleicht nur meine meinung.



So, die Änderungen sind vollzogen, und einen passenden Laufradsatz
für den Winter hab ich auch gefunden   
...und mit 9,8 kg auch recht leicht, mit Xentis 10,3 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (16. November 2006)

hi,
viel besser.


----------



## rpo35 (16. November 2006)

Jetzt ist das ein richtig geiles CD


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. November 2006)

Blade13 schrieb:


> hi,
> viel besser.



Wesentlich besser Jetzt gefällt es sogar mir, obwohl ich kein potentieller CD Fan bin 



Micha


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. November 2006)

viiiiiiiiel besser!!!


----------



## #easy# (20. November 2006)

volkerracho schrieb:


> Sagt mal, fahrt ihr die Dinger auch oder putz ihr nur?



  Mein Winterbike am Sonntag nach der Tour 








easy


----------



## mete (21. November 2006)

Ich mochte das Martini Racing (ist das eigentlich eines?) immer, kriegt man den Rahmen noch irgendwo?


----------



## Big-Blue (24. November 2006)

Cannondale 1FG Rohloff Speedhub Lefty Speed Carbon Terralogic SI-Kurbel Hollowtech +Tretlager Exzenter 









11,2kg


----------



## xc-mtb (24. November 2006)

Andern Lenker und das Cannondale ist richtig gut, so ist es mehr cool halt. Aber du sollst dich darauf wohlfühlen, meinen Respekt, klassisch konsequent.

CU

Matze


----------



## Big-Blue (24. November 2006)

hier noch von vorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. November 2006)

Die Reifen sind super


----------



## daddy yo yo (24. November 2006)

Big-Blue schrieb:


> Cannondale 1FG Rohloff Speedhub Lefty Speed Carbon Terralogic SI-Kurbel Hollowtech +Tretlager Exzenter


wenn ich mir ansehe

a) wieviel setback die stütze hat, und
b) wo du dennoch den sattel geklemmt hast,

dann kommt mir nur eines in den sinn: mann, mann, mann, ich hoffe bloß du hast dich bei der rahmengröße nicht vertan!

ansonsten (bis auf den lenker) aber n cooles teil.


----------



## FeierFox (24. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind super


Racing Rälphchen eben 

(MTB untauglich mMn.)

Den Downhill Vorbau würd ich auch noch demontieren.


----------



## Crazy Creek (24. November 2006)

vorbau umdrehen und geraden lenker !


----------



## Focusbiker90 (24. November 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> vorbau umdrehen und geraden lenker !



DIESEN Vorbau kann man aber nicht wirklich umdrehen 
Um den Riser kann man eigentlich auch dran lassen, solange keine Barends drankommen!

Die Stütze sieht geilo aus 

Was ist das für ein Sattel? Der ganz normale SLR?




Micha


----------



## Big-Blue (24. November 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> DIESEN Vorbau kann man aber nicht wirklich umdrehen
> Um den Riser kann man eigentlich auch dran lassen, solange keine Barends drankommen!
> 
> Die Stütze sieht geilo aus
> ...



Hi Micha,

es ist ein SLC Gel Sattel

Gruß jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (24. November 2006)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> wenn ich mir ansehe
> 
> a) wieviel setback die stütze hat, und
> b) wo du dennoch den sattel geklemmt hast,
> ...



Ausgleich für den kurzen Vorbau in Verbindung mit dem Riser... Der Rahmen passt wahrscheinlich, aber er sitzt insgesamt 5cm weiter hinten als beim durchschnittlichen CC-Bike


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2006)

HI
hier mal meine neue waffe. gewicht inkl. pedale 9048g





mfg flo


----------



## IGGY (24. November 2006)

Bist du sicher das dad Rad 9.048 Kilo wiegt? Hast du mal eine Teileliste?


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2006)

Rahmen: KTM carbon 1310g
Gabel:Sid World Cup mit Ahead Kralle und Kappe 1327g
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS carbon Press-fit 79g
Schaltwerk: Xtr RD-961 long 199g
Umwerfer: XTR 152g
Kurbel:Xtr 960 804g
Schalthebel+Bremse: v:XTR Dual Control mit Bremse+Seil+Bowden 400g
h:XTR Dual Control mit Bremse+Seil+Bowden 434g
Kette: Dura Ace 280g
Scheiben: Xtr Center lock 264g
Laufrad:v:hügi 240S+DT revolution+alunippel+notubes olympic 627g
h:hügi 240S+DT revolution +alunippel+notubes olympic 747g
Felgenband: Notubes yellow tape 26g
Schnellspanner v/h : 60g/19g (spannachse hinten)
Maxxis High Roller 2.1 523g/545g
Schläuche: conti supersonic 179g (2 stk.)
XTR Kassette 241g
Sattel:Tune Seedneedle 93g
Sattelstütze:Extralite the post Ul 2 30,9mm 360 166g
Sattelklemme:Miche 34,9 19g
Lenker+Vorbau: Ritchey WCS Carbon Oversized 252g
Flaschenhalter: Spec. Rip Cage Pro 37g
Griffe:BBB mit Endkappen 24g
Pedale:Crank brothers Titan 228g
gesamt: komm jetzt sogar nur auf 9035g

mfg flo

p.s.: Alle gewichte selbst gewogen!


----------



## damonsta (24. November 2006)

@ IGGY 

Ich hätte es auch leichter geschätzt


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:


> HI
> hier mal meine neue waffe. gewicht inkl. pedale 9048g


meiner ist länger


----------



## _stalker_ (25. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> meiner ist länger



was du sagen wolltest war also quasi "meiner ist schwerer" weil mehr masse = mehr gewicht


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> was du sagen wolltest war also quasi "meiner ist schwerer" weil mehr masse = mehr gewicht


...Naja, manch einer verarscht sich hier doch bezgl. Gewicht selbst.


----------



## Blade13 (27. November 2006)

Und meins:


----------



## race-jo (27. November 2006)

was ein ding  

da ist ja nichts fehl am platz...saugeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (28. November 2006)

meins (mehr davon bei meinen Fotos):


----------



## Blade13 (28. November 2006)

Und wieder ich  :
Heute angekommen.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (28. November 2006)

*lechz* Das sieht schnell aus, verdammt schnell^^


----------



## JAY-L (28. November 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:


> meins (mehr davon bei meinen Fotos):




Das hat was mit Kunst zu tun  
Geile Lackierung!


----------



## SBIKERC (29. November 2006)

Mein Simplon Laser

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/279938/cat/500/ppuser/54713

(sorry ich weiß net wie man Fotos einfügt)

Mit Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben, Nokon Schaltzügen, Simplon Graper 16g Carbonflaschenhalter und den üblichen Anwertern


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2006)

Bitte Schön!


----------



## faketreee (29. November 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:


> meins (mehr davon bei meinen Fotos):



Sieht fast aus wie 'ne Sunburst-Lackierung. Gibt's oft bei Gitarren.


----------



## baldur (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Nikki77 (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoizZ (5. Dezember 2006)




----------



## guhl (6. Dezember 2006)

seit semptember isses meins.


----------



## guhl (9. Dezember 2006)

und heut am späten abend sah es so aus:


----------



## hain.guenther (9. Dezember 2006)

Scott Scale 40 Neuaufbau


----------



## JDEM (9. Dezember 2006)

Mach die Scott Aufkleber ab, dann sieht es auch gut aus!


----------



## hain.guenther (9. Dezember 2006)

soll ich deiner Meinung nach Specialiced oder gar Red Bull Aufkleber "dranpappen" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. Dezember 2006)

Hab ja nix gegen Scott, es sind nur einfach viel zu viele davon!


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. Dezember 2006)

in nem anderen thread ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass ein scott nicht als kunstwerk gilt, wenn es nicht mindestens 40 aufkleber draufpappen hat.


----------



## xcbiker88 (9. Dezember 2006)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hab ja nix gegen Scott, es sind nur einfach viel zu viele davon!



 Sind echt zu viele !
Mach n paar ab, außer du verdienst was damit ... 
Mir gefalln besonders die an den felgen und an sitzrohr und sattelstütze nicht das passt optisch nicht besonders gut  
Den an der gabel aber dranlassen, der sieht gut aus  

Ich will dir da aber nicht zu viel reinreden ist ja dein bike und du musst es  finden ...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe normalerweise auch nichts gegen Aufkleber... Aber DAS sind eindeutig zu viele Das ist ja regelrecht zugekleistert worden...
Ansonsten sehr schick... Was ist das für ne Gabel?



Micha


----------



## hain.guenther (10. Dezember 2006)

das ist einen Manitou R7 Platinum SPV(gewogene 1416g). Habe mir eure Kritik nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen und muß sagen Ihr habt Recht.
Mir ist erst anhand der Fotos aufgefallen das es wirklich zuviele Aufkleber sind. Bin gerade mit dem Fön unterwegs um einige "abzumachen"


----------



## Crazy Creek (10. Dezember 2006)

Auf jeden Fall irgendeine r7.
Hier noch einmal ein update von meinem Bike.


----------



## hain.guenther (10. Dezember 2006)

jetzt nur noch mit den Originallaufklebern außer auf der Gabel und den Felgen!


----------



## JDEM (10. Dezember 2006)

Gefällt mir persönlich schon viel besser, aber muss im Grunde ja nur dir gefallen


----------



## hain.guenther (10. Dezember 2006)

ja schon, aber in der Werkstatt schaute alles super aus, aber als ich mir die Bilder dann öfter anschaute muß ich euch allen schon recht geben. Weniger ist hier Mehr. Es zählen eigentlich nur die verwendeten Komponenten, da braucht man keine zusätzlichen Aufkleber die sowieso nicht "schneller machen".


----------



## Stiffler2409 (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall irgendeine r7.
> Hier noch einmal ein update von meinem Bike.



Was ist das denn genau für ein Modell?Kann man leider auf dem Foto net so gut erkennen.
ps.Wenn die Barends auch noch eine blaue lackierung bekommen siehts recht gut aus!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. Dezember 2006)

@ hein.guenther

Sieht schon besser aus Aber irgendwie stören mich noch die Aufkleber an den Laufrädern... Aber ich will dich nicht auch noch zu überreden... Ich fänds dann nur echt perfekt 


Micha


----------



## hain.guenther (10. Dezember 2006)

es hat mich eigentlich keiner überreden müßen, den nach objektiver Betrachtung waren es wirklich zu viele Aufkleber. Die Aufkleber an den American Classic Felgen bleiben dran den auf Felgenaufkleber "stehe" ich.


----------



## Crazy Creek (10. Dezember 2006)

@ Stiffler2409
Das ist ein Bergamont Virus rahmen von 03, kannste dir auf der bergamont homepage bei archiv anschauen, jaja ^^ hat viel durchgemacht der rahmen ...
Und die Hörnchen hab ich gewonnen, 3. platz, desshalb sind die bronze; hätte auch lieber blaue.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (11. Dezember 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> ...die Hörnchen hab ich gewonnen, 3. platz, desshalb sind die bronze; hätte auch lieber blaue.



Unter diesen Aspekt wirken die Barends doch net so schlimm wie es ausschaut 
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Bike insgesamt und fährts du noch Rennen damit? Interessenhalber noch,was sind das für Laufräder?
MfG


----------



## Crazy Creek (11. Dezember 2006)

Um diese Jahreszeit fahr ich keine Rennen mehr, bin im allgemeinen recht zufrieden mit dem Bike; die v brakes stören mich nur immer ein wenig, aber ansonsten läuft es und tut seinen Job.
Das sind Mavic xc 717 Felgen mit Shimano xt narben, die speichen sind von dt swiss.


----------



## Mat203 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich mir diese Saison zugelegt


----------



## hain.guenther (13. Dezember 2006)

jetzt auch ohne Gabelaufkleber und mit Maxxis Flyweight 330 mit FRM Tubeless Kit


----------



## Penny (18. Dezember 2006)

Gruß, hier mal meines!!!!


----------



## bugmtb (18. Dezember 2006)

Ausgezeichnet  
Muß ja ordentlich leicht sein, mit den FRM Felgen  
Gewicht ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich schätze mal so um die 8,7 kg


----------



## Penny (18. Dezember 2006)

Jo mit Reba WC 8,71KG und mit SID WC 8,43KG ! Sind jetzt noch FRM Unirotor Team Bremscheiben Drauf, Conti Explorer Supersonic XTR 2007 Schaltwerk Tuned .Die XTR Casette ist ersezt worden gegen eine IRD Casette in 11-32 mit echten 145g(http://www.interlocracing.com/cassettes_alloy.html) und alle schrauben am Bike seit letzter Woche aus Titan und Alu!!!


----------



## Kendooo (19. Dezember 2006)

@Melman: Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen? Sieht echt richtig schick aus.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2006)

Frisch aus seiner natürlichen umgebung, den Trails um die Isar, gerissen


----------



## Der Yeti (25. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein neuer Schatz... bitte bewerten!!!


----------



## Scheibenheizer (25. Dezember 2006)

@Lord Helmchen: sind die Bremsscheiben nicht falsch rum montiert, oder gehört das so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi72 (25. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Focusbiker90 (26. Dezember 2006)

Damit willst du die Singletrails runterjagen?...



Micha


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Dezember 2006)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> @Lord Helmchen: sind die Bremsscheiben nicht falsch rum montiert, oder gehört das so???



hatte sie erst andersrum dran, aber laut hope anleitung gehören sie so drum sind sie jetzt so montiert. Wirklich nachvollziehen kann ichs auch nicht.

Anmerkung:
bevor jemand ob der alten StahlfederPsylo, der Pizzascheiben, des DH Risers und der 650g Pedalen der Atem stockt: Ich wiege 85kg und fahre wie der Henker, ich fahre das Material was bei mir nicht nachgibt. Rad wiegt wie es da steht 13,4kg.


----------



## hoschi72 (26. Dezember 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Damit willst du die Singletrails runterjagen?...
> 
> 
> 
> Micha



 ... sind hier zu 95 % asphaltiert


----------



## GlanDas (26. Dezember 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> bevor jemand ob der alten StahlfederPsylo, der Pizzascheiben, des DH Risers und der 650g Pedalen der Atem stockt: Ich wiege 85kg und fahre wie der Henker, ich fahre das Material was bei mir nicht nachgibt. Rad wiegt wie es da steht 13,4kg.



Nanana das nennt sich dann Enduro/All Mountain und nimmer Cross Country


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Dezember 2006)

echt geile bikes hier,kann man glatt neidisch werden


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Dezember 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Nanana das nennt sich dann Enduro/All Mountain und nimmer Cross Country



oder soft freeride, oder hardcore cross country, früher schieb marzocchi meinen lieblingsspurch auf seine Gabeln "Aggro XC", passt IMHO am Besten.

Und außerdem, ich fahr das ding fast nur CC, aber diverse Bauteile haben schon nachgegeben. Ich fahre keine Kocmo CNC Kurbeln mehr seit dem ich mir den Scheiß teuren Satz sturzfrei weggebogen habe, ist glaube ich das fieseste Beispiel für meine Killerstatistik.

so, und jetzt will ich wieder Bilder sehen


----------



## IhJochen (26. Dezember 2006)

Joa, mein neues, grad vier Tage alt


----------



## Focusbiker90 (26. Dezember 2006)

Größere Bild... Sofort 


Micha


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Dezember 2006)

Na dann zeige ich euch meins auch mal:





Mittlerweile allerdings mit Face Face Deus XC Vorbau-Lenkerkombi, goldenen Flaschenhaltern und filigranerer Sattelklemme von Hope in Gold sowie 180 mm Scheibe vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (27. Dezember 2006)

sauberes Gefährt!

Offtopic: Wie sind die Speedkings denn so?


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Dezember 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:


> sauberes Gefährt!
> 
> Offtopic: Wie sind die Speedkings denn so?



THX!

Speedkings habe ich jetzt ca. 600 Km, wenig Verschleiß, sehr guter Grip auf festen Trails, bei losem Untergrund und wenns nass ist nicht ganz so gut. Bis jetzt KEINE Panne(fahre mit Latexschläuchen)! Guter Reifen!


----------



## Tome33 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hier meins,






Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## derMichi (31. Dezember 2006)

Fährst du Felgenbremse auf Discfelgen  ?


----------



## Tome33 (31. Dezember 2006)

derMichi schrieb:


> Fährst du Felgenbremse auf Discfelgen  ?



 nein nein, keine Panik, das sind Keramikfelgen  

MfG
Thomas


----------



## mowe (31. Dezember 2006)

so das is mein Bike.






wünsch euch nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Januar 2007)

Ich wage es mal mit meinem CUBE..... 


















XzippO


----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2007)

@ Schönes Bike und sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @ Schönes Bike und sehr schöne Bilder!



 die 07'er XTR sind auch schon unterwegs. Schaltwerk+Hebel....... 


XzippO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (1. Januar 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> die 07'er XTR sind auch schon unterwegs. Schaltwerk+Hebel.......
> 
> 
> XzippO



wollt ich grad sagen, die xt passt net sooo ganz zu den restlichen teilen. jetzt noch ne andere kurbel und des beik ist supi heiß


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Januar 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> wollt ich grad sagen, die xt passt net sooo ganz zu den restlichen teilen. jetzt noch ne andere kurbel und des beik ist supi heiß




Na ja, das mit der Kurbel muss noch warten... , aber wenn die dann auch noch weg wäre, was würde dann noch mit der Gabel passen??? ein anderer Rahmen , die immer saubere Kassette/Kette?? .....

Xzippo


----------



## julian n. (1. Januar 2007)

Meins!  

(Leieder nur mit der Handycam fotografiert;- deshalb so klein)


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Januar 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Na ja, das mit der Kurbel muss noch warten... , aber wenn die dann auch noch weg wäre, was würde dann noch mit der Gabel passen??? ein anderer Rahmen , die immer saubere Kassette/Kette?? .....
> 
> Xzippo



Must ja keine dunkle Kurbel nehmen, z.B. eine Race Face Deus in Silber poliert oder die Truvativ Stylo Team in Silber poliert sind auch sehr schön und noch bezahlbar.
ansonsten :


----------



## damonsta (2. Januar 2007)

mowe schrieb:


> so das is mein Bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber es hat nichts mit CC gemein.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. Januar 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> wollt ich grad sagen, die xt passt net sooo ganz zu den restlichen teilen. jetzt noch ne andere kurbel und des beik ist supi heiß



Was gefällt dir denn nicht daran?Ist es das Modell XT oder die Farbe?

Ich persönlich finde es ganz gut. Die silbernen Teile harmonieren gut miteinander!
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossae (3. Januar 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch ein Partreiches 2007-es gibt immer was zu tun!


Suche nen gleichwertigen Ersatz für die derzeitig verbaute FSA team Carbon Kurbel...


----------



## HB76 (3. Januar 2007)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir denn nicht daran?Ist es das Modell XT oder die Farbe?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es ganz gut. Die silbernen Teile harmonieren gut miteinander!
> MfG



nicht die farbe, die restlichen teile sind einfach ne preis und exklusivitätsstufe höher. thomson, tune, fox. - da passt m.M. die xt zeugs nicht rein. von der reinen funktion gibts an xt nix zu meckern.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (3. Januar 2007)

Gut, von dieser Seite aus betrachtet, hast du natürlich auch recht...


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Januar 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> nicht die farbe, die restlichen teile sind einfach ne preis und exklusivitätsstufe höher. thomson, tune, fox. - da passt m.M. die xt zeugs nicht rein. von der reinen funktion gibts an xt nix zu meckern.




Ja, ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge, wenn dann das xtr  (Schaltwerk/hebel) noch drauf kommt.......
 Aber das muss warten..... 

XzippO


----------



## Crazy Creek (3. Januar 2007)

@ grossae
Die Gabel ist nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> @ grossae
> Die Gabel ist nicht dein Ernst oder?



ja, kann ich zustimmen. Die sieht schon Wuchtig auf deinem Rad aus. Aber gefällt dir bestimmt so, oder?
Also ich würde meine 100er gegen ne 80er tauschen......

XzippO


----------



## racing_basti (3. Januar 2007)

inzwischen zwar mit einigen Veränderungen, aber im großen und ganzen noch in der Form erhalten


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Januar 2007)

racing_basti schrieb:


> inzwischen zwar mit einigen Veränderungen, aber im großen und ganzen noch in der Form erhalten



Ja, feines Raceteil, in schwarz/grau(blau) gehalten!!
Gefällt mir gut.


XzippO


----------



## Harris_Hawk (3. Januar 2007)

Verschärftes Teil, genau richtig fürs Mittelgebirge...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Januar 2007)

grossae schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch ein Partreiches 2007-es gibt immer was zu tun!
> 
> 
> Suche nen gleichwertigen Ersatz für die derzeitig verbaute FSA team Carbon Kurbel...



ähm, wenn du noh nen Specialized SX Trail Rahmen reinsetzt und die Crossmax raushaus isses sicher nen guter Freerider...

was zur Hölle haben ne Grimeca 12 (eine der stärksten Disks die ich kenne) und ne Nixon mit 145mm Federweg in nem CC Rahmen zu suchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossae (3. Januar 2007)

doch, schon recht so, hab mit der platinum sowieso jeden Federweg verfügbar den ich gerade will dank interistic vom Lenker aus...ab 3 cm aufwärts...
Steige ev. bald auf ne Talas um...100 mm sind mir einfach zuwenig...
Hab die Nixon halt scheissbillig gekriegt...
Brauch halt n Ding das ordentlich schluckt 

MFG


----------



## grossae (3. Januar 2007)

es ist ne System 8-also baugleich wie die gute alte XT
Für mich stimmt s so...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. Januar 2007)

grossae schrieb:


> Suche nen gleichwertigen Ersatz für die derzeitig verbaute FSA team Carbon Kurbel...



...warum willst du das einzigste vernünftige teil an deinem bike tauschen? 

ne mal im ernst: ich kann zwar nicht viel auf deinem bildchen erkennen, aber da gibts ganz andere baustellen!

warum fährst du `ne stütze mit versatz und musst dann den sattel so furchtbar klemmen? lange beine - großer rahmen okay - aber diese mördergabel... ...die pizzablechbremsscheiben... tut das not?  ...und mit kabelbindern bindet man kabel... 

...oder einfach nur in der falschen abteilung gepostet?


----------



## grossae (3. Januar 2007)

Die kurbel hat so langsam ihre macken...
Ja, die gabel ist schon mörderisch...aber unter 120mm kommt mir nix rein...Kannste mir was empfehlen?
Hehe...Die Kabelbinder sind schon lange verschwunden-Bild ist halt schon älter.
Das Bike ist noch lange nicht fertig...Aber der Start war schon mal nicht schlecht da es mein erstes im Eigenaufbau ist...

Gruzzz


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Januar 2007)

Will auch meine Bikes zeigen.Klappt aber nur mit so nem Mini-Pic.Das Giant wird jetzt in kürze mit Mavic Crossmax SLR getunt.Wer gerne ein paar Mavic Crossland in gutem Zustand haben möchte,schickt mir ein Preisangebot unter meiner E-Mail Adresse.Sind ca.1,5 Jahre alt ca.6000 km gefahren.2/3 mit V-Brake 1/3 mit Scheibe.Keine Schläge und alle 1500km die Lager gewartet.Arbeite selbst seit 22 Jahren in der Zweirad-Branche.


----------



## FeierFox (6. Januar 2007)

Beim Giant drängt sich -mir- irgendwie der Verdacht auf das der Rahmen nen bischen klein geraten ist.


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Januar 2007)

Jooo,das denken manche.Ist aber nicht so,da ich aus dem BMX Bereich komme ist für mich der kleinstmögliche Rahmen immer der bessere.Bringt mehr Kontrolle bei Drops und Northshores(Hühnerleitern).Die Sattelstütze ist ne 400 von NC-17.Die stabilste 400 die es gibt.Das Bike fährt sich viel wendiger wie mein Hardtail.Giant ist 18",das Biria ist 19".


----------



## IhJochen (14. Januar 2007)

Hier nochmal meins in Groß, sorry, hat länger gedauertt!


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Januar 2007)

Dat is aber ma en schönes Bike.Jawoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (14. Januar 2007)

also irgentwas in der optik gefällt mir da nicht, ich glaub des liegt an den 2 rießigen spacern die da dran sind...


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Januar 2007)

Mann kann ja auch pingelig sein,ist zwar kein Custom-Bike aber was soll es.Finde ich trotzdem schön.


----------



## uphillking (14. Januar 2007)




----------



## fatboy (15. Januar 2007)

Schönes Rotwild! Gerade den Umstand, dass das Rad "grundsolide" ausgestattet ist, finde ich gut. 
Nicht nur ne Ansammlung von Edelparts, sondern ein bike, bei dem man um die Teile keine Angst haben muß.

Was für Bremsen sind das ? LX?


Gruß


----------



## zou (16. Januar 2007)

ich würde ja glatt behaupten an dem fahrrad sind alles xt und wcs parts, wo ist das bitte kein edelzeug? finde es sehr stimmig und vorallem heiß


----------



## Schafschützer (16. Januar 2007)

Das Simplon begründet die neue Klasse der "All-Mountain-Hardttails". Was man davon hält ist wohl jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (16. Januar 2007)

zou schrieb:


> ich würde ja glatt behaupten an dem fahrrad sind alles xt und wcs parts, wo ist das bitte kein edelzeug? finde es sehr stimmig und vorallem heiß



Jo, alles XT 2006: 
kompletter Antrieb, Schaltung, Naben, Bremsen. 
Alle Anbauparts Ritchey WCS. Sattel selle Flite, Pedale PDM 540, Felgen Mavic 317, NobbyNic/RacingRalph 2,25 + X-light Schläuche. 

Hab ich was vergessen?
Ach ja, den Schnickschnack: Tacx Flaschenhalter, SKS Pumpe, BBB-Klingel, BBB-Kettenstrebenschutz, Pedros Satteltasche, VDO FunkTacho

Der Rahmen Rotwild RCC 0.1 (gepulvert, 2006) und die Gabel Manitou Skareb Super SPV (80mm, 2005) sind ja offensichtlich.

Möchte mich hier offiziell als Shimano-Fan outen. Beste Funktion/Haltbarkeit/Preis-Leistung. Fakt. Das gleiche gilt für die Ritchey-Parts und alle anderen hier verbauten Teile.


----------



## zou (16. Januar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> [...]
> BBB-Klingel,
> [...]



was machst du im Wald mit der Klingel?


----------



## uphillking (16. Januar 2007)

zou schrieb:


> was machst du im Wald mit der Klingel?



"Nordic-Walker erschrecken", "freilaufende Hunde vom Herrchen zurückpfeifen lassen", "lodenmantelbekleidete Jägersleut' nerven"
u.s.w.
Die Alternativmethode mit blockierendem Hinterrad kostet mir auf die Dauer zuviel Reifenprofil...


----------



## fatboy (16. Januar 2007)

zou schrieb:


> ich würde ja glatt behaupten an dem fahrrad sind alles xt und wcs parts, wo ist das bitte kein edelzeug? finde es sehr stimmig und vorallem heiß



Edelzeug ist für mich z.B ne f 80 x anstelle der skareb, xtr anstatt xt, thomson statt ritchey etc....

Aber ich finds ja gerade geil so, wie das rad aufgebaut ist!


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Januar 2007)

Echt schönes Rad.Wie schwer(oder leicht) ist es denn?Tschuldigung,aber wie setz ich die grossen Fotos ein.Bei mir sagt er immer,max.60kb.Wäre für ne Antwort echt dankbar.


----------



## sportytorsten (18. Januar 2007)

@onkel: mach deine bildchen kleiner.....datei zu groß...

@uphilking: hübsches bike, macht bestimmt spaß. nicht überkandickelt (wie schreibt man das überhaupt) und bestimmt haltbarer und sinniger als diverse edelparts gurken, bei denen man bei einem defekt nicht mal eben was wechseln kann.


----------



## Roelof (18. Januar 2007)

www.666kb.com


----------



## der_raucher (18. Januar 2007)

Meins  14 kg mit diesem Setup.
... ja, es ist ein Panzer.
... und ja, ich fahre damit CC.


----------



## guhl (18. Januar 2007)

funktioniert das 2-step bei dir?


----------



## der_raucher (18. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> funktioniert das 2-step bei dir?



jep. sogar besser als erwartet. warum? bei dir nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (18. Januar 2007)

der_raucher schrieb:


> jep. sogar besser als erwartet. warum? bei dir nicht?



nee, bei mir gehts gar nicht - da ich keine totem mein eigen nenne  das is (noch?) nicht meine preisklasse, mir reicht momentan meine reba race...  

in diesem thread klick haben einige ziemliche probleme mit ihren totem-gabeln damit... die sacken ihnen nach kurzer zeit weg. stillpad und lexle sind davon betroffen;


----------



## jetos15 (18. Januar 2007)

Das sieht schon brutal aus und damit cc-rennen zu fahren würd ich mich net trauenbergab haste dann bestimmt deinen spaß aber wieder hoch . echt mutig


----------



## bikebruzz (18. Januar 2007)

jetos15 schrieb:


> Das sieht schon brutal aus und damit cc-rennen zu fahren würd ich mich net trauenbergab haste dann bestimmt deinen spaß aber wieder hoch . echt mutig



hat sicher beine wie ein bahnfahrer


----------



## der_raucher (18. Januar 2007)

bikebruzz schrieb:


> hat sicher beine wie ein bahnfahrer



220 kg beinpresse in der muckibude


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Januar 2007)

der_raucher schrieb:


> 220 kg beinpresse in der muckibude



Wie denn, 45°, Hackenschmidt, Waagerecht, sitzend, liegend?


----------



## klogrinder (18. Januar 2007)

damit würde ich alles fahren...
...nur kein cc


----------



## FeierFox (18. Januar 2007)

Richtig. Ich komm ja auchnicht daher und behaupte mit meinem 1990 gebauten Stahl-Starr MTB mit 56er Rahmenhöhe richtig freeriden zu können.


----------



## guhl (18. Januar 2007)

wenn er damit glücklich, wieso nicht...


----------



## der_raucher (19. Januar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Wie denn, 45°, Hackenschmidt, Waagerecht, sitzend, liegend?



liegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (19. Januar 2007)

der_raucher schrieb:


> liegend



du b ist ja ein ganz toller kerl


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Januar 2007)

momentan noch mit trainings lrs, weil die tune princess noch nicht lieferbar ist...


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (19. Januar 2007)

@Raucher, probiers mal in der Hackenschmidt


----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2007)

ein bischen tuning zu2007


----------



## NoizZ (24. Januar 2007)

@andi
Schönes Rockhopper, allerdings finde ich den weißen Vorbau nicht ganz so passend, auch wenn sich die farbe weiß im Rahmen wiederfindet. Außerdem ist diese goldene Kette ein ganz großes Aua.


----------



## IGGY (24. Januar 2007)

@andi1969 Schickes Rad 
Ab damit in meinen Specialized Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Januar 2007)

In der Tat sehr schickes Rockhopper, Goldkettchen ist das einzige Manko. Was sind denn das für schicke rote Schrauben am Vorbau?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2007)

natürlich wird noch getunend


----------



## jantje (25. Januar 2007)

meiner Rocky Mountain Vertex


----------



## jantje (25. Januar 2007)

meiner Rocky Mountain Vertex


----------



## jetos15 (25. Januar 2007)

@ don trailo
Sehr schöner Titus-Rahmen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Januar 2007)

Das Vertex ist der absolute Hammer!


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2007)

@ noizZ  Danke für die Blumen. Mir gefällt es so.. kommt noch so einiges 

@ Carnifex  sind Aluschrauben von Jäger Motorsport am ganzen Bike 

@IGGY  kommt noch


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Januar 2007)

Ihhhh AluSchrauben am Vorbau...und an den Bremsen?


----------



## Radax (25. Januar 2007)

Macht doch nichts, vor allem nich bei Postmount, da da die Schrauben so gut wie gar nich belastet werden. Ich hab meine Bremse auch mit Aluschrauben festgeschraubt!  
@andi1969  Klasse Rad

Hier mal meins


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2007)

@ Radax  Danke!! auch ein schöhnes weißes Epic (kenn ich aus einem anderen Forum )

@Carnifex  ....und der Schocker des Monats Aluschrauben an meiner Thomson Sattelstütze     Aaaahrg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Januar 2007)

Ihr könnt ja machen was ihr wollt, schick sieht es allemal aus.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (26. Januar 2007)

Wie geil, ist das ne Race Face Next Kurbel?
Passt ja wie Arsch auf Topf!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Januar 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Vertex ist der absolute Hammer!



Das hier, das ist der absolute Hammer


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. Januar 2007)

Jupp, extrem schöner Aufabau, seh sehr geil.


----------



## jantje (26. Januar 2007)

Das sind 2 hammers!!!!! 

@rocklandrider : Schone Rocky, geile aufbau


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Januar 2007)

mit dem winter setup passt es nicht mehr in den kunstwerke thread...also poste ich es mal hier 
die manitou magnum ist nur provisorium, bis meine black repariert ist.
dürfte selbst mit den fat alberts noch weiiiit unter 10kg wiegen


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein S-Works


----------



## IGGY (27. Januar 2007)

Sehr schick 
Ab damit in meinen Specialized Thread!


----------



## BikeBanshee (28. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein Bike:
9,21 Kg und das ohne irgendwelche Schummelparts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Januar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Das hier, das ist der absolute Hammer
> 
> 
> "Bild von tollem Rocky"



Ebenfalls sehr hübsch. Nur gefallen mir die Middleburn sowie die Floatings noch einen Tick besser. Aber trotzdem ein wirkliches Kunstwerk.


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Februar 2007)

heute fertig geworden, 
der Rahmen sowie XTR Schaltwerk/Schalthebel sind gestern Mittag eingetroffen...







Xzippo


----------



## fatboy (9. Februar 2007)

Schönes bike, aber die Scheibenbestückung auf der Langhantel ist ein wenig dürftig...


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Februar 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Schönes bike, aber die Scheibenbestückung auf der Langhantel ist ein wenig dürftig...



hihi, für mein Bizeps reicht's..... 

XzippO


----------



## r19andre (9. Februar 2007)

Hi,
geiles Rad, aber der Werfer sieht nicht passend aus. Das untere Stück ist ziemlich weit weg.

Grüße
der andere Quantec Fahrer
Andre


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Februar 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> geiles Rad, aber der Werfer sieht nicht passend aus. Das untere Stück ist ziemlich weit weg.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ja, du hast Recht, mir ist er auch ein Dorn im Auge! Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den XTR bestellen, und hoffen das der besser harmoniert..........die Kurbel wäre ja dann das nächste 

XzippO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (10. Februar 2007)

hi

kann mir jemad mein neues bike hier rein tun?
danke viel mal.

ps:ist im album


----------



## Flo7 (10. Februar 2007)

Hi
hier bitteschön





mfg flo

@zwärg p.s.: danke für deine antwort


----------



## zwärg (10. Februar 2007)

noch mal danke


----------



## andi1969 (10. Februar 2007)

Heftige Carbonflunder zwärg aber sonst dolles Bike!!!!


----------



## IGGY (11. Februar 2007)




----------



## zwärg (11. Februar 2007)

wie schwer ist dein schaltwerk?
und das bike im ganzen?


----------



## GlanDas (11. Februar 2007)

Das S-Works ist neu oder?


----------



## IGGY (11. Februar 2007)

Guck mal in meinem Blog. Da steht noch mehr Interessantes drin.
Schaltwerk wiegt 181 Gramm. Das Bike mit Computer 9.06 Kilo!
@GlanDas Ne das ist nicht neu!


----------



## general-easy (11. Februar 2007)

@ iggy: sehr schön! die kurbel find ich ganz nett! hehe

naja..hier mal mein hobel! hab das einfach mal mitm handy gemacht also net ganz so gepost wie andere bikes hier! 

naja..bin halt schüler!





greetz


----------



## jetos15 (11. Februar 2007)

@zwerg
sind das alu bremscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (11. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Guck mal in meinem Blog. Da steht noch mehr Interessantes drin.
> Schaltwerk wiegt 181 Gramm. Das Bike mit Computer 9.06 Kilo!
> @GlanDas Ne das ist nicht neu!



Doch das muss neu sein!
1. Zwischen den Kettengliedern hängt kein dreck
2. in allen Ecken und Kanten kann ich keinen Dreck erkennen.
3. Keinerlei kratze an den stellen die abgebildet sind, weder an Pedale, Rahmen Krubel etc (nur am Umwerfer)

Was für eine Sattelüberhöhung fährst du?


----------



## Gorth (11. Februar 2007)

Nicht erschrecken, es ist etwas unvorteilhaft abgelichtet *g*

Da kommt noch ne ordentliche Stütze rein, das Teil was jetzt verbaut ist ist nur provisorisch drin. Muss aber noch ein wenig sparen, erst kommt muss eine neue Lampe her.

Die grausige Flaschenhalterkombination muss leider sein, da das rahmendreieck schon sehr eng ist und ich einen 
Flaschenhalter brauche, den man auch niedriger montieren kann.


----------



## IGGY (11. Februar 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Doch das muss neu sein!
> 1. Zwischen den Kettengliedern hängt kein dreck
> 2. in allen Ecken und Kanten kann ich keinen Dreck erkennen.
> 3. Keinerlei kratze an den stellen die abgebildet sind, weder an Pedale, Rahmen Krubel etc (nur am Umwerfer)
> ...



Hi
Also ich kann Dir mit Sicherheit sagen das es von letzter Saison ist. Guck doch mal in meinem Fotoalbum da wirst du einige Teile wieder erkennen. Der Rahmen ist von Juli 06!Sattelüberhöhung beträgt 4cm!


----------



## Penny (12. Februar 2007)

Der fährt halt nicht so oft Eis holen!!!


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Februar 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Nicht erschrecken, es ist etwas unvorteilhaft abgelichtet *g*
> 
> Da kommt noch ne ordentliche Stütze rein, das Teil was jetzt verbaut ist ist nur provisorisch drin. Muss aber noch ein wenig sparen, erst kommt muss eine neue Lampe her.
> 
> ...



kann auch anders ausschauen...  







wobei (grübel, grübel...) so viel schöner ist meins auch nicht... ;-)

gruss mike


----------



## Gorth (13. Februar 2007)

doch doch, deins ist schon sehr hübsch!

das wird aber knapp mit ner 0,7er flasche im zweiten Flaschenhalter bei dir, oder? 
Bei mir stößt sie schon in jetziger Konfiguration leicht an die Zuganschläge.


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Februar 2007)

ich verwende nur 0,5 l flaschen... ist bei mir aber eher weniger ein problem. obwohl ich immer auf der langstrecke unterwegs bin, habe ich eher einen geringeren spritverbrauch....

anbei das ganze mal in blau...






giant rulez


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2007)

*Schlitzaugenscheissdreck*


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Februar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> *Schlitzaugenscheissdreck*



du kleiner schelm  du meinst weil rocky hier fertigt...

Caribou (http://www.caribou-bike.com/) in Taiwan und im China-Werk von Ming Kao (www.mkbicycle.com)

hast aber trotzdem schöne räder rumstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Februar 2007)

Das blaue XTC finde ich sehr hübsch.


----------



## daif (13. Februar 2007)

@rocky

oh behave 
ich hatte auch mal n giant (1994) 

bin zwar kein Giantfan aber das blau des XTC Rahmens gefällt!
Diese Camouflagesache...bääähhh net mein Ding


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Februar 2007)

daif ich hat ja auch eins ganz ganz am Anfang 1991 für 999,00 DM. YETI konte ich mir nicht leisten....... Ein Terrago hieß das glaube ich. In Rosé oder war es Pink. Verdammt lang her net se glawe....


----------



## CrashOversteel (17. Februar 2007)

Die Giants find ich auch Klasse, stimme da voll zu GIANT RULEZ  
hab ja auch eins


----------



## Rerun (17. Februar 2007)

Hier mein aktuelles, frisch aus der Winter-Bastellwerkstatt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Februar 2007)

Mach mal bitte eine Aufnahme von der Seite, diese 45° Aufnahmen taugen nur als Ergänzung.

Gibt es nicht ein "How to take the correct Bike Foto FAQ"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (17. Februar 2007)

hast recht...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Februar 2007)

ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell, aber weils grad so passt


----------



## Popeye34 (18. Februar 2007)

*@RERUN*

Wie ein Gazelle dein CANYON...! 
Ich habe es eher mit Hardtail's, aber deines gefällt mir richtig gut, vor allem passt der Lenker "Optisch" perfekt auf das Bike.... 

einfach nur schön..

XzippO


----------



## Sahnie (18. Februar 2007)

Hier mein Merida. UCI Farbe, FSA Kurbel, X.9 Schaltung, Easton EA70 Anbauteile, Avid Bremse. Bitte um Begutachtung.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## racejo (18. Februar 2007)

mir gefallen barends und kurbel nicht so gut. sonst schön


----------



## Sahnie (18. Februar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> mir gefallen barends und kurbel nicht so gut. sonst schön




Ich brauche etwas dickere. Ritchey und Smica und Konsorten sind so spillerig. Vielleicht leiste ich mir mal schöne Tune.


----------



## Mat203 (18. Februar 2007)

Hier mal die "etwas größere Variante"  Ist ein 24" Cust-Tec mit Reba Race, Juicy 5, gemischt LX/XT und Syntace Vorbau/Bar.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (19. Februar 2007)

...aaaah - endlich mal wieder ein "gerümpelkellerfoto"


----------



## Schafschützer (19. Februar 2007)

... aaaah - enlich mal wieder ein "ichhabSchutzblecheanmeinemRadFoto"


----------



## fatboy (19. Februar 2007)

Ja, nur Schade, dass vom Rad selbst nix zu erkennen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bezirksmeister (19. Februar 2007)

Hier mal ein mein Pulcro. Stahl auf Maß.


----------



## Demoniac (25. Februar 2007)

Des is meins


----------



## Peter88 (25. Februar 2007)

So und jetzt mein bike.


----------



## Knacki1 (25. Februar 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
Ist nichts besonderes, aber zum fahren reichts. Pedale, Sattel und Sattetütze werden warscheinlich noch getauscht. Dann so 10,6kg oder so.


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Februar 2007)

XzippO


----------



## Focusbiker90 (26. Februar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Pedale, Sattel und Sattetütze werden warscheinlich noch getauscht. Dann so *10,6kg* oder so.



Niemals!!!...



Micha


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Februar 2007)

ich denke auch eher "so...oder so" als 10,6 

hatte nen radon(gleicher rahmen) - hab ca. 2/3 der parts ausgetauscht, bis es unter 10kg war.........mit starrgabel (allerdings disc)

EDIT: oh sorry das ist ja der "kein gelaber" thread...bin schon ruhig


----------



## Knacki1 (26. Februar 2007)

Sorry bin dumm... will vielleicht ne Pace reinmachen und hab das Gewicht was es in etwa mit ner Pace wiegt reingeschrieben. Vergebt mir. Dann jetzt so... 11,65kg.


----------



## Demoniac (26. Februar 2007)

Ende der Woche poste ich nochmal ein neues Pic von meinem Bike, dann hab ich endlich den DH Lenker und den neuen Vorbau drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. Februar 2007)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Ende der Woche poste ich nochmal ein neues Pic von meinem Bike, dann hab ich endlich den DH Lenker und den neuen Vorbau drauf.



Das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an


----------



## jetos15 (26. Februar 2007)

@xzippo

geiles teil, was bringt das auf die waage?


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Februar 2007)

@jetos15

schön das es dir gefällt,
es wiegt komplett um die 10,3, aber ein bisschen geht noch... 

XzippO


----------



## MasterChris (27. Februar 2007)

manche sehen mein Enduro bestimmt nicht als CC bike, aber ich fahre damit trotzdem teilweise CC... mein Allrounder halt  





mein altes Bike war da etwas dezenter...





(zu verkaufen!)


----------



## Schafschützer (27. Februar 2007)

Dein Rad ist genauso typisch "XC" wie der Kerl im Schnee.


----------



## Demoniac (27. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an


Kommt zwar kein CC Vorbau drauf, sondern ein Race Face Diabolus und Roox Fat Riser Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Februar 2007)

Jo mai, druck doch mal einer das CROSS-COUNTRY in der Überschrift fetter.


----------



## Demoniac (3. März 2007)

So hab heute bei BC den Lenker geholt und eben alles verbaut. Ich denk mal morgen mach ich mal ein Bild.


----------



## sLinmasTer (3. März 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> Ist nichts besonderes, aber zum fahren reichts. Pedale, Sattel und Sattetütze werden warscheinlich noch getauscht. Dann so 10,6kg oder so.



Hi. was ist das für ein lenker, wenn ich fragen darf. kannste evt mal ein bild vom cock pit machen?


----------



## keroson (3. März 2007)

@knacki1, Bike mit deore und pace hört sich schon sehr interessant an...


----------



## Knacki1 (3. März 2007)

Ritchey Pro Lenker...

Ja... mit der Pace... naja... irgendwie is die Geo dann auch total im Arsch.


----------



## keroson (3. März 2007)

wie wärs wenn du dir anstatt ner pace, ne sid race und xt crankset, neuer sattel, leichter rahmen, neuer LRS, oder einfach bike verkaufen und mit dem zusätzlichen Geld n einigermassen solides cc bike (ab komplett xt) kaufen


----------



## Knacki1 (4. März 2007)

lol... des fährt auch mit 5kg mehr... aber ich sag hier lieber nichts mit Gewicht=egal...


----------



## Demoniac (4. März 2007)

So da ist mein Umbau, ich denk mal der Winkel des Fotos ist okay zum schauen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. März 2007)

Bin ich blind, oder wo ist das Kunstwerk?

Falscher Thread meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Bin ich blind, oder wo ist das Kunstwerk?
> 
> Falscher Thread meiner Meinung nach.



Richtig!

Deshalb ist das hier ja auch der "*Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)*" thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (4. März 2007)

So jetzt zu meinen bike:


----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)




----------



## Clemens (5. März 2007)

Ob dieses Bike in den Thread passt?


----------



## Demoniac (5. März 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Bin ich blind, oder wo ist das Kunstwerk?
> 
> Falscher Thread meiner Meinung nach.


_Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil_ 

@Clemens warum sollte dein Bike nicht hier rein passen?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. März 2007)

So ein skurriles Bike wie Demoniac fährt bei uns auch einer. Es ist ein Canyon Yellowstone mit Amoeba Downhill/Dirt Anbauteileset :würg:


----------



## Demoniac (6. März 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> So ein skurriles Bike wie Demoniac fährt bei uns auch einer. Es ist ein Canyon Yellowstone mit Amoeba Downhill/Dirt Anbauteileset :würg:


Tja das liegt daran das ich auch gerne mal leichte Freeride bzw. DH Strecken fahre und noch keine Kohle habe für einen Freerider.
Aber Carnifex wie heißt es immer so schön:"Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten."


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. März 2007)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Aber Carnifex wie heißt es immer so schön:"Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten."



Das machen wir.


----------



## Knax (7. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich komplett für 2007!  





mfg
Knax


----------



## sunabar (7. März 2007)

Mein CC-Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (7. März 2007)

ich würd die sattelstütze dann auch noch blau machen, vllt ne use, die find ich so schön! werde bei mir demnächst auch genau diesen vorbau drannbauen!
schönes bike sonst!


----------



## futo)maki (7. März 2007)

oh man....
was für ein Schwanzverlängerungthread :-/


----------



## Berg Becker (7. März 2007)

offtopic:

Wenn man halt keinen hat gibts nichts zu verlängern. 

Ausserdem zeigt jeder gern sein bike wenn er Stolz drauf ist...
Und abgesehen davon ist das ein Mtb-forum da gehts eben um Bikes


----------



## Racer09 (7. März 2007)

Ohne Worte..... , 8,1Kg


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2007)

@sunabar:Wie fährt sich denn der Grossman Hinterbau mit den Carbonstreben und ohne "echten" Drehpunkt?


----------



## Roelof (7. März 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> Ist nichts besonderes, aber zum fahren reichts. Pedale, Sattel und Sattetütze werden warscheinlich noch getauscht. Dann so 10,6kg oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (7. März 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Bin ich blind, oder wo ist das Kunstwerk?
> 
> Falscher Thread meiner Meinung nach.



mach dir nix draus.. wollte gerade das selbe schreiben... es interessieren uns halt keine billig-bikes von der stange; was solls...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. März 2007)

@racer09
könntest noch die bremsscheiben tauschen, die orig. sind blei schwer und auchnoch sehr fading anfällig

zudem dann noch ein leichterer vorbau (f99 )
und das xo schaltwerk in medium
sollte so bei 50g gewichtserspaarnis liegen, dann biste bald sub 8kg


----------



## Exekuhtot (7. März 2007)

@Demoniac: An deinem Bike sind zur Hälfte Parts verbaut, welche einfach nicht in den CC-Bereich gehören..... Vorbau und Lenker zum Beispiel!!! 

Damit du deine Augen an etwas weiden kannst hier mal mein letzter Aufbau, bevor es gestohlen wurde:


----------



## Racer09 (7. März 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> @racer09
> könntest noch die bremsscheiben tauschen, die orig. sind blei schwer und auchnoch sehr fading anfällig
> 
> zudem dann noch ein leichterer vorbau (f99 )
> ...



Scheibentauschen bringt nicht wirklich viel (sei den du nimmst Alus ala Notubes) und bleischwer sind die SL-Scheiben auch nicht. Zum Thema Vorbau, auf gar keinen Fall, a finde ich den F99 zum:kotz: und b ist er viel zu weich, Tune ist tausendmal steifer und sieht um Galaxien besser aus . Zum Schaltwerk, ist schon mediumcage, wirkt nur so lang wegen der 12-27er Kassette. Ist aber in 1-2 Wochen eh unter 8kg. Krieg nämlich dieser Tage noch meinen neuen Trockenwetter LRS und dann soll noch ne Sattelkombo dran, dann müßte es so im Bereich 7,6kg   sein (ps. hab inzwischen Speed Kings drauf).


----------



## sunabar (8. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @sunabar:Wie fährt sich denn der Grossman Hinterbau mit den Carbonstreben und ohne "echten" Drehpunkt?



Fährt sich sehr antriebsneutral und steif, bin sehr zufrieden. Und der Federweg ist mehr als ausreichend. Der Dämpfer braucht nicht viel Druck und sollte somit langehalten.


----------



## Beach90 (8. März 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Ohne Worte..... , 8,1Kg



Glückwunsch, mit dem Bike hast du ja quasi jeden Tag Geburtstag...einfach geil 

..und da is noch potenzial


----------



## xc-mtb (8. März 2007)

@Racer09:

Du solltest nen Newsletter einrichten, damit bekommen dann alle Leute, welche das Wort Fahrrad lesen können die aktuellsten News, was sich gerade an schrauben und staub seit zwei Tagen geändert hat. 

Das Rad ist ganz nett, nicht mein Geschmack aber viel zu oft im Forum.

Ach so, dass ist nur meine Meinung.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## fredyhany (8. März 2007)

So mein erstes von Grund auf selbst aufgebautes Rad:





Was noch gemacht werden muss:
- Hinten 2,3er Mantel
- Hintere Bremsleitung kürzen
- 1x Spacer kaufen und montieren
- evt. die LX-Kurbel abschleifen und polieren
- Rahmendecals designen


----------



## Demoniac (8. März 2007)

@Knax schönes Bike, wie ich gesehen habe wohnst du ja bei mir so zu sagen um die Ecke.

Dann gehören die Teile halt nicht an mein Bike, nur die Sache ist doch die wenn ich damit fahren möchte darf ich das auch. Mir schreibt ja auch keiner vor ob ich ein Sportlenkrad aufm Auto hab oder ein Serienmäßiges.


----------



## Schafschützer (8. März 2007)

Zwischen Rad fahren und Rad posten besteht - vor allem im CC-Forum - eben ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Nichts für ungut und viel Spaß mit deinem Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demoniac (8. März 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Zwischen Rad fahren und Rad posten besteht - vor allem im CC-Forum - eben ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Nichts für ungut und viel Spaß mit deinem Fahrrad.


Ach ich versteh schon  
Gut gut dann lasst euch nur aus....


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. März 2007)

fahre auch die marta
wollte jetzt mal die Ultralight scheiben ausprobieren, die scheinen was zu können. sollten ca.35g sparen


----------



## Racer09 (8. März 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> fahre auch die marta
> wollte jetzt mal die Ultralight scheiben ausprobieren, die scheinen was zu können. sollten ca.35g sparen



wenn Leichtbaubremsscheiben, dann Notubes (wiegen 60gr das Stück). Will mir die Notubes an mein Trockenwetter LRS dranbauen (da ist ein bischen weniger Bremspower nicht so schlimm und da ist nicht so ein heftiger Verschleiß wie im Matsch). Übrigens, mit der richtigen Bremstechnik hat man auch keine Probleme mit Fadding usw...


----------



## keroson (8. März 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> wenn Leichtbaubremsscheiben, dann Notubes (wiegen 60gr das Stück). Will mir die Notubes an mein Trockenwetter LRS dranbauen (da ist ein bischen weniger Bremspower nicht so schlimm und da ist nicht so ein heftiger Verschleiß wie im Matsch). Übrigens, mit der richtigen Bremstechnik hat man auch keine Probleme mit Fadding usw...



wieso kaufst du dir nicht ne sid und baust die bei Trockenem wetter mit v-brake dran, hinten immernoch Disc, sowas ist in10 minuten Erledigt und hat ne gleich grosse Bremskraft wie ne aludisc


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. März 2007)

ja, würde behaupten, dass ich bremsen kann, aber erzähle mal den scheiben, dass sie nicht heiß werden sollen, wenn du gerade 1000hm vernichtet hasst.


----------



## Racer09 (10. März 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ja, würde behaupten, dass ich bremsen kann, aber erzähle mal den scheiben, dass sie nicht heiß werden sollen, wenn du gerade 1000hm vernichtet hasst.



bei nem cc-rennen vernichte ich nie 1000hm am Stück, nur in Häpchen....und die Marathons die ich fahre haben meißtens auch nicht so lange Abfahrten, sodas ich da bis jetzt keine Probleme bekommen habe..


----------



## Racer09 (10. März 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> wieso kaufst du dir nicht ne sid und baust die bei Trockenem wetter mit v-brake dran, hinten immernoch Disc, sowas ist in10 minuten Erledigt und hat ne gleich grosse Bremskraft wie ne aludisc



Nee, ist mir zuviel Aktion. Einen LRS hab ich innerhalb ner Min. gewechselt, nur Gabel, Bremshebel, VR. wechseln ist schon ne größere, streßigere Aktion, zudem ist mir (76Kg) endschieden zu weich!!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2007)

vorläufige CC Schlampe, Reifen sind noch un-cc-mäßig und werden noch getauscht. Und wenn mir jemand mit Leichtbau kommt, ich wiege nackig 90kg, Fahrtechnikfrei


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2007)

sorry - Doppelpost. hats mich auch mal erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_dude (14. März 2007)

finds nen bisl grob das rad für cc


----------



## DHVEF (14. März 2007)

@Lord Helmchen ja das is genau das was ich auch unter CC verstehe, werde in den nächsten wochen meines auch mal posten, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. März 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> finds nen bisl grob das rad für cc




kann ja auch net jeder 60kg wiegen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. März 2007)

Schaut nach mächtig Spaß aus. 

Wirst Du GT jetzt untreu?


----------



## arbatrus (14. März 2007)

nur bild


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2007)

Da muss ich meinen Allrounder auch noch einbringen. Sieht zwar nicht aus wie ein XC-Bike, aber ich fahre trotzdem recht erfolgreich darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (15. März 2007)

kein gutes foto voll überbelichtet


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2007)

Hmm ja. Liegt dran, dass mit Handy gemacht. Kann mal losgehen und neue schießen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2007)

So:




Leider etwas unscharf.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. März 2007)

Neues Handy kaufen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2007)

Oder neues Bike


----------



## petromat (21. März 2007)

meins


----------



## _stalker_ (21. März 2007)

bis auf kleinigkeiten sehr sehr ansehnlich


----------



## petromat (21. März 2007)

Kleinigkeiten wie Sattel, Stütze sowie Pedale sind geplant 
Ansonsten thx


----------



## ralf (21. März 2007)




----------



## Sahnie (21. März 2007)

petromat schrieb:


> meins




Würde ein Rad mit längerem Oberrohr nehmen an deiner Stelle. Sieht schon sehr extrem aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petromat (21. März 2007)

Muss ja gestehen, daß ich bis jetzt nur Gelegenheitsbiker war. Bestenfalls für ein wenig Ausdauersport. Unfallbedingt musst ich aber mein eigentl.Hobby vorerst aufgeben. Somit habe ich dieses Bike eher aus Langeweile und völlig blauäugig aufgebaut. Kommt aber bestimmt demnächst mal nen neuer Rahmen rein


----------



## SplashingKrusty (22. März 2007)




----------



## Ampelhasser (22. März 2007)

Frisch vom Montageständer:
Marschall Gunslinger






ein paar Details












Noch eine Anmerkung zum Riser: Ich bin über 30

Ampel


----------



## andi1969 (23. März 2007)

Noch eine Anmerkung zum Riser: Ich bin über 30



ach deshalb hab ich seit Jahren den Drang mir einen Ricer dranzubauen  

*Dolles bike* Ampelhasser


----------



## lens83 (23. März 2007)

sattel und reifen werden noch getauscht.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (23. März 2007)

ampelrenner .. sehr schönes bike schön klassisch und so fein verarbeitet. 
wie lange war die lieferzeit für den rahmen? ich überlege mir dort auch einen zu bestellen .. ist ja um die ecke 

gruß arnd


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. März 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> ampelrenner .. sehr schönes bike schön klassisch und so fein verarbeitet.
> wie lange war die lieferzeit für den rahmen? ich überlege mir dort auch einen zu bestellen .. ist ja um die ecke
> 
> gruß arnd



Der Rahmen ist gebraucht, aber in einen super Zustand und war 14 Tage bei www.hood.de eingestellt. Da ich der einzige Bieter war konnte ich ein richtiges Schnäppchen machen
Jetzt wo ich den Rahmen habe muss ich sagen, dass selbst der Neupreis von ~1200EUR für dieses handwerkliche Meisterwerk gerechtfertigt ist.

Ampel


----------



## Manuel20 (23. März 2007)

na wir wollen doch auch mal


----------



## M4d_K3kz (23. März 2007)

krass *g* 

also das ist echt klasse  mal sehn was ich mir zusammenknfiguriere werde die nächsten 2 wochen mal in echtrop vorbeischneien und eine anfrage starten 

aber ansonsten erste sahne das bike nur die federgabel ist bäh  das bike muss starr sein

gruß arnd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (23. März 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> krass *g*
> 
> 
> aber ansonsten erste sahne das bike nur die federgabel ist bäh  das bike muss starr sein
> ...



Hat ja recht - eine Kona P2 oder Germans Gabel soll als nächstes kommen

Ampel


----------



## - H - K - P - (23. März 2007)

Kleines Update!!


----------



## dannylou1985 (23. März 2007)

meine baby


----------



## dannylou1985 (23. März 2007)

babybaby


----------



## Crazy Creek (24. März 2007)

kannst du net ganz normal n bild hochladen?!


----------



## Silencium (24. März 2007)

Hübsche Dateinamen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murd0c (25. März 2007)

Dann will ich mein Bike auch nochmal zum Besten geben ...

Heute früh geputzt  

















Meinungen, Kommentare ?


----------



## sporty (26. März 2007)




----------



## stephdeluxe (2. April 2007)

So hier meins. Erst seit nem Monat aufgebaut.
Noch nich 100% fertig, z.b. soll der Umwerfer noch ein Top Swing und die Scheibe vorn auf 185mm vergrößert werden. Unter chronischem Geldmangel zusammengestellt, fährt sich aber super.

Facts: kompl. XT, Pedale 747 (schön von meinem alten Bike übernommen), Vorbau Ringle, sattelstütze + Lenker Ritchey, bremse v/h: Juicy7/HS 33, Gabel RS Duke XC, Reifen v/h: conti leader pro/Irc mythos...














Ich bin immer offen für Meinungen, Nögeleien, Kritik, Lob... eben euren Senf dazu.


----------



## OnkelZed (3. April 2007)

dann will ich auch mal... kein kunstwerk, aber stabil aufgebaut!


----------



## keroson (4. April 2007)

mein derzeitiges Trainigsgerät...  ich warte immernoch auf meinen Rahmen, also muss ich mir na andere Bike umbaun, um zu Trainieren, und so sieht dann n s-crash mit reba Team, syntace carbon lenker, slr xc und syntace p99 aus...


----------



## trend4you (4. April 2007)

meins


----------



## racejo (7. Mai 2007)

so dann hau ich mal mein neues dazu:


----------



## Escobar78 (20. Mai 2007)

Mein erstes Bike


----------



## GlanDas (20. Mai 2007)

Ist das ein hässlicher Vorbau


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Mai 2007)

Dann hier auch noch mal (weil's so schön ist...)





GT Richter 8.0, komplett neu aufgebaut, Rahmen aus Stahl (Tange Prestige / True Temper GTX III) Bj. 10/92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dOs (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Scott Genius RC 10 Custom


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. Mai 2007)

Schöner Spacer Turm!!!! Auch wenn Ich sie CD Gabeln net mag, sieht es doch irgendwie gelungen und anderst aus......
Schöne Pfingsten noch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomi79 (27. Mai 2007)

Es kommt noch eine schwarze Kurbel + schwarzes großes Kettenblatt


----------



## racejo (27. Mai 2007)

Tomi79 schrieb:


> Es kommt noch eine schwarze Kurbel + schwarzes großes Kettenblatt



wie wärs mit nem xtr schaltwerk der vor vor letzten generation?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2007)

... und 'ner ungekröpften Sattelstütze? Wäre besser für das Sattelgestell.


----------



## Der P (31. Mai 2007)

Dann macht euch mal über meins her....
Hab im Herbst erst mit dem Radln angefangen, deswegen die günstige Ausgangsbasis. Trotz der zZ noch sackschweren Laufräder sinds jetzt 10,54 kg. 

VORHER




NACHHER




Gruß
Pascal


----------



## CanfoxDirt (1. Juni 2007)

Mein Bike

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/17881/PIC00163.JPG


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Juni 2007)

CanfoxDirt schrieb:


> Mein Bike
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/17881/PIC00163.JPG



Das ist alles andere außer CC. Ist das Sattelgestell verbogen oder gebrochen?


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

CanfoxDirt schrieb:


> Mein Bike
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/17881/PIC00163.JPG



Tut das nicht weh beim Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (1. Juni 2007)

ich glaube hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor!
der Sattel sollte waagrecht zum Boden ausgerichtet sein (in den meisten fällen)
nicht parallel zum Oberrohr 
spässle

Könnte mir gut vorstellen dass das Gestell verbogen ist.
Wahrscheinlich war er droppen


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2007)

sieht man doch, dass es fett weggeknickt ist.

ich habe am hardtail den sattel aber auch in einer ähnlichen neigung gehabt und bin damit wesentlich besser zurecht gekommen. (siehe galerie)


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Juni 2007)

meins im aktuellen aufbau... photo wurde nach den 110 km in gap geschossen - original gap schmodder sozusagen...  

geht so auch nächstes we am tegernsee über die langstrecke und auf die transalp... eventl. werde ich den speedking ss aber noch gegen den ralle in 2,1" tauschen. der ralle läuft noch einen tick leichter... 

gruss mike


----------



## CanfoxDirt (3. Juni 2007)

Nein, der Sattel ist nicht richtig montiert weil ich noch keine Zeit hatte. Den Sattel hab ich an dem Tag bekommen als ich das Foto eingestellt habe. Ich bin seit dem nicht mehr zum biken gekommen. ich werde den sattel sofort richtig einstellen stell dann ein neues Fofo ein.

CanfoxDirt


----------



## jones (3. Juni 2007)

CanfoxDirt schrieb:


> Nein, der Sattel ist nicht richtig montiert weil ich noch keine Zeit hatte. Den Sattel hab ich an dem Tag bekommen als ich das Foto eingestellt habe. Ich bin seit dem nicht mehr zum biken gekommen. ich werde den sattel sofort richtig einstellen stell dann ein neues Fofo ein.
> 
> CanfoxDirt



aha   

warum verbaust du denn nen kaputten sattel - irgendwie unlogisch


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (3. Juni 2007)

dOs schrieb:


> Mein Scott Genius RC 10 Custom



 einfach perfect, bis auf den Spacer Turm, aber ein echter TRAUM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vergilbt (5. Juni 2007)

Das is meins...
Derzeit leider noch ohne Tuning...
Wird wohl noch mindestens ein LAufradsatz und ein abgesägter Lenker...
Mal schauen, was die Geldbörse noch so hergibt.


----------



## AngryApe (22. Juni 2007)

hier auch malwieder meine resteverwertung mit nem bisschen neuer farbe auf den bremsen


----------



## JDEM (23. Juni 2007)

Dann poste ich hier mein Bike auch mal:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub ich kann hier nicht ganz mithalten aber trotzdem: 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSCN6005.JPG


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2007)




----------



## Wald-Schrat (24. Juni 2007)

Mit Kabelverlegung hast du es nicht so, oder?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2007)

ich hab neulich n flatbar statt eines rizers drangebaut und die spacer unten weggenommen. deshalb is jetzt die leitung zu lang. ich hab noch nie ne leitung gekürzt...


----------



## jetos15 (24. Juni 2007)

schnipp schnapp leitung ab


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2007)

nee mal im ernst: auf der magura-homepage sieht das ja ganz einfach aus. aber ist es das wirklich? einfach schraube/ring ab, leitung kurz, schraube/ring drauf? Kommt da kein öl raus? MfG


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2007)

PS: vllt besser PM an mich. Hier sollen ja nur Bilder rein. Also Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy995 (25. Juni 2007)

Mein F1000 SL:


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. Juni 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie ne leitung gekürzt...



merkt man gar nicht


----------



## Sophio-XTR (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Meins


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (30. Juni 2007)

kurze Frage: Wieswo stellst Du Dein Rad bei Cross-Country Bikes im Cross-Country Racing Forum rein, wenn Du in Deinem Profil angibst, DH zu fahren?!?


----------



## Rerun (30. Juni 2007)

@sophio-xtr
Ich vermute mal das xtr Schaltwerk ist hauptsächlich deshalb an Deinem Rad um Deinen Nick-Name zu "pimpen"!?  
Na jedenfalls sieht man die Kombination xtr Schaltwerk und Seitenständer nicht jeden Tag  
Wenn ich mir die restlichen Komponenten ansehe (Kurbel etc.), dann wäre eine etwas ausgewogenere Komponentenwahl sicher sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## - H - K - P - (1. Juli 2007)

Schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf mein neues CC-Bike. Wird wohl hoffentlich diese Woche noch kommen.. Finde es einfach nur gigantisch!!!!


----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. Juli 2007)

In der Tat nicht übel! 

Was ist denn das für ein Sattel und kennst du sein Gewicht?

Schwarze Laufräder würden dem bike allerdings besser stehen. Und nicht vergessen, den Spacerturm zu stutzen


----------



## - H - K - P - (1. Juli 2007)

Das Bild habe Ich mir gemopst. Das ist nicht ganz mein Bike, so wie es da abgebildet ist. Nur die Vorfreude ist zu Groß. 

Mein Rotwild kommt mit einer weißen Fox, Schwalbe RR und NN reifen.Und die ausstattung ist auch leicht abgeändert. So wie auf dem Foto ist es doch ein wenig teuer..

Bilder kommen sofort wenn das Bike da ist. Sofern Ich jemals wieder von absteige!!!!


----------



## guhl (1. Juli 2007)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, den Spacerturm zu stutzen



Gibts hier ne Spacer-Allergie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (1. Juli 2007)

sehr schön.


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Das Bild habe Ich mir gemopst.



genau... bei s-tec...


----------



## Crazy Creek (2. Juli 2007)

jo diese bretterwand ist die bekanneste bretterwand die es gibt !


----------



## Galdeano (2. Juli 2007)

Hier mal mein Babe!


----------



## GlanDas (2. Juli 2007)

Auf dem ersten Blick uninteressant, aber wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man ja eine nette Afterburner und die Roox ist auch nicht ohne.
Die Farbe des Rahmen ist jedoch gewöhnungsbedürftig.
(hattest du die Stütze zufällig mal auf der Waage?)


----------



## Galdeano (2. Juli 2007)

Sorry, hab leider keine digitale Waage, laut Hersteller soll das Gewicht je nach Durchmesser zwischen 265 und 325g liegen. (bei 430mm Länge!!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maSk (2. Juli 2007)

@ Galdeano sag mal wo hast du denn den Magneten vom BC hingebastelt? Sitzt der nicht "etwas" zu tief o_0


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Juli 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> Gibts hier ne Spacer-Allergie?




Ja....sieht schei§§e aus und der Kraftschluß ist besser.


----------



## Galdeano (3. Juli 2007)

@maSk da hast du wohl recht, hab nen bisschen gebastelt, da es nicht der originale ist.(hat alles nicht so recht funktioniert)  Der BC funktioniert seit ein paar Wochen eh nicht mehr, kommt was neues dran.


----------



## guhl (3. Juli 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ja....sieht schei§§e aus


ansichtssache



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> der Kraftschluß ist besser.


das mußt du mir erklären. der vorbau klemmt auf dem schaft. die paar cm weniger durch fehlende spacer erhöht vielleicht die torsionssteifigkeit des schaftes, aber der kraftschluß zwischen schaft und vorbau hat mit den spacern imo nichts zu tun.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Juli 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> ansichtssache



Nee. Vorbau negativ aber Spacerturm finde ich höchstens dann sinnvoll, wenn man die Gabel wieder verkaufen möchte und daher den Schaft nicht zu arg zusammenstutzen will. In jedem anderen Fall sieht Spacer rausnehmen und Vorbau positiv drehen besser aus.


----------



## guhl (3. Juli 2007)

trotzdem ansichtssache 
es wurden ja auch schon spacer und positive vorbauten bemängelt. 

aber wie heißt es so schön? über geschmack läßt sich nicht / am besten streiten


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Juli 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> ansichtssache
> 
> 
> das mußt du mir erklären. der vorbau klemmt auf dem schaft. die paar cm weniger durch fehlende spacer erhöht vielleicht die torsionssteifigkeit des schaftes, aber der kraftschluß zwischen schaft und vorbau hat mit den spacern imo nichts zu tun.




uuuuppss da haste recht, hab mich vertan(Schäm)


----------



## Felixxx (3. Juli 2007)

Rein von der Funktion her sind Spacer Pfusch - dienen ausschließlich zum Kaschieren von Fehlern.
- Lenker zu niedrig - entweder Vorbau mit falscher Steigung oder Rahmen mit zu kurzem Steuerrohr
- Gabelschaft soll zwecks Gabelweiterverkauf nicht zu arg gekürzt werden - nicht die richtige Gabel gekauft

Es gibt kein sachlich belegbares Argument für den Einsatz von Spacern (kurze Probefahrt mal ausgenommen).

Habe mich wahrscheinlich nicht gerade diplomatisch ausgedrückt, aber hier sind so traumhaft schöne Bikes zu sehen, die derart verunstaltet werden. Viel schlimmer als die verhunzte Optik finde ich aber die mechanische Unzulänglichkeit - weil wenn man's richtig macht, wozu dann Spacer.

Wünsche euch trotzdem noch einen angenehmen Tag, Felixxx


----------



## mainz05er (3. Juli 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> heute fertig geworden,
> der Rahmen sowie XTR Schaltwerk/Schalthebel sind gestern Mittag eingetroffen...
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, ist das der matt oder eloxierte schwarze Rahmen?
In wie fern unterscheiden sich matt Schwarz und eloxiert Schwarz in der Farbe? Hat jemand Bilder von beiden Varianten?
Sieht einfach super aus und den will ich auch.


----------



## *adrenalin* (3. Juli 2007)

mainz05er schrieb:


> In wie fern unterscheiden sich matt Schwarz und eloxiert Schwarz in der Farbe?




der rahmen ist ELOXIERT und je nach blickwinkel wirkt das auch matt. der matt-schwarz LACKIERTE rahmen ist eben lackiert und ca. 150 gr. schwerer.

geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainz05er (3. Juli 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> der rahmen ist ELOXIERT und je nach blickwinkel wirkt das auch matt. der matt-schwarz LACKIERTE rahmen ist eben lackiert und ca. 150 gr. schwerer.
> 
> geschmackssache!




Danke. Ja mir geht es um die Farbe nicht ums Gewicht. Ok, dann kann ich den matten nehmen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## eiji (4. Juli 2007)

Hier ist meine Maschine 

Anhang anzeigen 130077

Anhang anzeigen 130078

Anhang anzeigen 130079

Um die 11kg


----------



## _booze_ (4. Juli 2007)

ich liebe dieses rot von der judy race...hätte rs ruhig mal auch an anderen gabeln bringen können...


----------



## Tobi-161 (4. Juli 2007)

Als nächstes ist glaub der Rahmen dran... Der Quantec weiter oben wär z.B ganz schön.

Keine Ahnung was das wiegt


----------



## Olle Jolze (5. Juli 2007)

@eiji:
Sehr schöne Gabel-Rahmen Kombi, ist das ein Stahl Rahmen?


----------



## eiji (5. Juli 2007)

@Klettermaxxe & Co.

Stevens S712 (Stahl, 2000)  ca. 2,5 kg und 100/kg 
Rock Shox Race (2000)
Mavic X517 Ceramic / XT
Maxxis LarsenTT 2.0/Crossmarx 2.1
Avid Ultimates  
X9 (Trigger / Schaltwerk)
XTR Umwerfer (1998)
SPD 747 (XTR, 1997)
RaceFace Evolve


----------



## Huskytreiber (5. Juli 2007)

Meins!
und ja Ständer is scho weg!  
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/270607111909_DSC00014.JPG
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/270607112411_DSC00016.JPG
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/270607112842_DSC00022.JPG


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2007)

Hab auch noch eins anzubieten:


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bird (7. Juli 2007)

So, meins.
Die Julie wird noch gegen ne K18 ausgetauscht sobald der Geldbeutel mir zustimmt.

Ach ja, und der Schniepel auf dem Vorbau muss sein!!!


----------



## CanfoxDirt (8. Juli 2007)

Hi geiles Bike!  
Mich deht mal interessieren was es so wiegt?

CanfoxDirt


----------



## LiL_KiNq (11. Juli 2007)




----------



## tbird (11. Juli 2007)

black is beautiful :]


----------



## cool_aj (14. Juli 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> black is beautiful :]


Find ich auch!  
so, hier mein Bike:


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


>



Finde die Farbe sehr schön  
Hatte ich damals für mein Voitl auch erst in Erwägung gezogen, es braun pulvern zu lassen. Aber die blauen Anbauteile passten dann doch besser zu weiß als zu braun.... 
Find ich aber auf jeden fall schick und hat zudem Seltenheitswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (18. Juli 2007)




----------



## KermitB4 (19. Juli 2007)

Da ich nicht weiss ob es sich bei folgendem Bike um ein Kunstwerk handelt, poste ich es mal lieber hier:

Rahmengröße: 20,5 
Gewicht komplett: 11,0 Kilo





MFG


----------



## M4d_K3kz (19. Juli 2007)

sehr weise .. aber ich find es hübsch ... aber die style police würde trotzdem motzen, denn kritik muss sein


----------



## Shorty2682 (20. Juli 2007)

Bevor auch ich bei den kunstwerken verrissen werde, poste ich mein bike mal hier...


----------



## cool_aj (20. Juli 2007)

Shorty2682 schrieb:


> Bevor auch ich bei den kunstwerken verrissen werde, poste ich mein bike mal hier...


Ja, wieso auch nicht. Tut ja nichts zur Sache wo man das postet, oder?
Schätzt du es also selbst als Kunstwerk ein, oder wie?


----------



## cool_aj (20. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiss ob es sich bei folgendem Bike um ein Kunstwerk handelt, poste ich es mal lieber hier:
> 
> Rahmengröße: 20,5
> Gewicht komplett: 11,0 Kilo
> ...


Bei dem Rahmen hab ich jetzt hin und her überlegt, ob ichs geil, oder strange finde. Habe mich entschieden: Mir gefällt der gut!


----------



## Mr.King (20. Juli 2007)

Bei so vielen schönen Rädern kommt man richtig ins schwärmen
Das war meins,
http://www.immergut.de.tt

Der rahmen wird jetzt gegen einen schwarz matten gewechselt und dann noch ne lefty.
Hoffe das alle teile bis mitte August da sind.(kann ja dann neue Bilder machen)


----------



## FeierFox (20. Juli 2007)

Dann nimm diesmal nen Rahmen in der richtigen Größe und mit nem kurzen Steuerrohr.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (21. Juli 2007)

Ist irgendwie ein komischer Mix... Chris King Naben, Marta, Ritchey Lenker und billige Käfigpedalen...


Micha


----------



## Gorth (22. Juli 2007)

Das Gewicht geht runter, die Optik (leider) auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Juli 2007)

wird geknechtet ohne ende


----------



## matsch (26. Juli 2007)

Ist gerade fertig gewurden und steht auch schon wiedewr zum Verkauf!


----------



## Weirdo (28. Juli 2007)




----------



## Kendooo (28. Juli 2007)

[email protected]!t, was wiegt denn dein On One?


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juli 2007)

Mein neuestes GT: Zaskar (Rahmen von 1995, alle Anbauteile neu, ja, auch die Mag 21...)




Manni


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Juli 2007)

er mag ja "Gemütlich" sein, aber der Lenker passt ja mal gar nicht zum GT !

XzippO


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juli 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> er mag ja "Gemütlich" sein, aber der Lenker passt ja mal gar nicht zum GT !
> 
> XzippO



Wieso nicht? Nur weils ein Rizer mit (zugegeben) relativ viel "rize" ist?


----------



## Felixxx (30. Juli 2007)

Riser fahr' ich auch - allerdings mit nicht so heftig viel rise und vor allem nicht mit knapp 'nem halben Meter Spacer.
Jeder wie er mag - aber von der Silouette her ein Hollandrad...

Ansonsten sauber aufgebaut, Felixxx


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. Juli 2007)

Kendooo schrieb:


> [email protected]!t, was wiegt denn dein On One?




etwa 11,5 kg
ist kein leichtgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arndtbarnd (30. Juli 2007)

Mein Wolf





Die Klingel war nur ein Provisorium.


----------



## kohpa (30. Juli 2007)

Nur Bilder......


----------



## sunracer (30. Juli 2007)

Shot with Canon EOS 20D at 2007-07-30


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juli 2007)

Das Rocky    .............


----------



## keroson (30. Juli 2007)

@opaflink
das Bike gehört in den Kunstwerk Fred!
Und noch was, bist du mit den Pedalen zufrieden? weil in St. Märgen beim BL Rennen hat einer ganz schön rumgeflucht weil er bei Matsch, Dreck nicht schnell genug rein und raus kam.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Juli 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Riser fahr' ich auch - allerdings mit nicht so heftig viel rise und vor allem nicht mit knapp 'nem halben Meter Spacer.
> Jeder wie er mag - aber von der Silouette her ein Hollandrad...
> 
> Ansonsten sauber aufgebaut, Felixxx



nen Riser.....das ist so ungefähr das geilste an einem Hardtail was entwickelt wurde seit Gary Fisher mit seinen Outboundcracks Marin-County unsicher machte.  

Wer fährt eigentlich noch diese Wäschestangen.......aber jedem das Seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre auch noch Flatbar an einigen Bikes. Aber, ganz ehrlich, ein Rizer hat eigentlich, zumindest für mich, fast nur Vorteile. 
Mittlerweile habe ich am grünen Zaskar die Sattelhöhe richtig eingestellt und den Vorbau etwas tiefer gesetzt, so das eine effektive Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 3 cm entstanden ist. Für mich ist das nahezu die perfekte Sitzposition.

Manche der hier und im Kunstwerke-Thread geposteten Bikes zeigen Sattelüberhöhungen, die ich für schlicht unfahrbar halte. Sieht halt schick aus. Aber das Thema hatten wir auch schon öfters.

Wenn IRGENDWANN   das Wetter mal wieder schön ist, werde ich das Bike nochmal ablichten und posten.

So den,
Manni


----------



## kohpa (31. Juli 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> bist du mit den Pedalen zufrieden? weil in St. Märgen beim BL Rennen hat einer ganz schön rumgeflucht weil er bei Matsch, Dreck nicht schnell genug rein und raus kam.



hallo keroson,

bei Matsch etc. finde auch ich die Pedale nicht wirklich super. Vorallem der Einstieg funktioniert dann nicht wirklich optimal.
Da ich keine Rennen mehr fahre hält sich das Fluchen aber in Grenzen  

Gruss Opa


----------



## Henrie (31. Juli 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> nen Riser.....das ist so ungefähr das geilste an einem Hardtail was entwickelt wurde_



___deine Meinung*.*


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> @opaflink
> das Bike gehört in den Kunstwerk Fred!
> .




Damit irgenwelche Nasen wieder was zu maulen und zum zerreisen haben  


@opaflink---Sehr schönes Bike(sabber)


----------



## kohpa (1. August 2007)

Kunstwerk???, für mich "nur" Handwerk  

jedenfalls danke für die Blumen.

Gruss Opa


----------



## Supercross SC7 (1. August 2007)

Hier mal mein CC-Bike für nächstes Jahr, kommen nur noch n´anderer LRS rein, dann wirds um die Bayernliga/Bundesligakurse gescheucht


----------



## Der P (1. August 2007)




----------



## simplongravity (1. August 2007)

@supercross sc7:  Geiles Bike. Preis (VK) ?


----------



## Supercross SC7 (1. August 2007)

@ simplongravity:

Der VK liegt bei 1750 oder so... aber mit anderer sattelstütze und sattel....

mfg supercross


----------



## murd0c (5. August 2007)

Ich würd auch gern nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfgelse (8. August 2007)

Noch im Aufbau...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. August 2007)

sind das ourys?

edit: welches teil war denn so widerspenstig, dass du mit der rohrzange ran musstest?


----------



## Kampfgelse (8. August 2007)

Rohrzange habe ich nur zum Abbrechen Kettennietstift gebraucht...sollte vielleicht mal aufräumen  
Griffe sind Oury`s, nur leicht beschnitten da noch Barends dransollen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. August 2007)

Stevie in The Great Escape   Ich glaub, ich muss mal wieder in den Bunker...


----------



## Popeye34 (8. August 2007)

Ich steh auf schwarze elox (?) Rahmen! Einfach nur Geil dein CURTIS, mit einer sehr "schönen" und auch Fahrbaren Geometrie...
Nur das für mich die Griffe gar nicht zum Rest passen! Aber du baust es ja auch nicht für mich auf....hihi

Wie viel muss man für den Rahmen ausgeben? 

XzippO


----------



## Kampfgelse (8. August 2007)

xzippo,
Griffe und Bremse (Julie) sind Platzhalter, habe beides geschenkt bekommen und somit erstmal verbaut.  Grau oder schwarz würde besser aussehen, gebe ich dir recht.
Der Rahmen (Element HT) ist eloxiert und geht bei http://www.curtis-bikes.de/ für 219 EUR, habe dort für das Rahmenkit 20" mit Reba SL 85 429 EUR bezahlt. Vernünftiger Preis...zumal die Verarbeitung sauber ist. Kann bei Bedarf noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen hochstellen.


----------



## Popeye34 (8. August 2007)

Danke für die flotte Antwort!
Der Preis ist absolut in Ordnung für den Hübschen Curtis! War der Steuersatz dabei?
Brauche keinen neuen, es hat mich nur Interessiert was der so kostet. Ich habe  Anfang des Jahres erst ein Quantec Superlight aufgebaut, das viel "Ähnlichkeit" mit deinem Curtis hat...
Das neue XT Schaltwerk ist ja richtig schick!

XzippO


----------



## Kampfgelse (8. August 2007)

Steuersatz war dabei, Ritchey semi integrated.
Quantec, Curtis, Cube, Bulls ....vermute fast das die vom selben Asiatischen Rahmenhersteller beliefert werden und nur entsprechend umlabeln.


----------



## radlpower (8. August 2007)

Hier mal meins: Zoulou Cooma, in dem Aufbau 9,7 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. August 2007)

Warum sägst du den überstehenden Spacerturm nicht ab? Oder willst du die Gabel noch verkaufen?


----------



## radlpower (9. August 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Warum sägst du den überstehenden Spacerturm nicht ab? Oder willst du die Gabel noch verkaufen?



Nein, ich will sie nur noch länger verwenden


----------



## Schafi (10. August 2007)

Hallo,
hier mein "Neuaufbau" nach jahrelanger Abstinenz.


----------



## IGGY (10. August 2007)

Mal eine Frage! Was soll daran CC sein?


----------



## bird (10. August 2007)

Ich finde diesen Thread ja ganz angenehm weil hier nicht so viel rumgemeckert wird,
aber was hat denn dieses Ding da oben auf der Sattelstütze zu suchen? 
Damit kann man doch bei der Geometrie nicht ernsthaft fahren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2007)

Du meinst die Katze, die auf dem Sattel sitzt? Nee, vor der Fahrt muß die sicher absteigen.


Sorry, konnt's mir nicht verkneifen. Gute Fahrt mit dem Rad! Es muß ja Dir gefallen und passen, sonst niemandem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (10. August 2007)

Hi, 
nun mal meine Trainingskiste, habt Glück das sie gerade mal sauber ist, weil normal wird sie nur gefahren und danach in die Ecke gestellt (gelegentlicher Service für die Kette, das wars dann schon). Je nach Wetter kommen noch Schutzbleche dran. Dient mir auch immerwieder um mal was anderes anzutesten, wie momentan versuch ichs mal mit nem Riserbar.


----------



## fatboy (10. August 2007)

Den Rahmen finde ich aber fast zu schade für so ein Testrad. 

Gabel in ner anderen Farbe, einheitliche Reifen und schon wäre das ne ziemlich geile Feile. Monostayhinterbau.....lecker....


----------



## Jaypeare (10. August 2007)

Schafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mein "Neuaufbau" nach jahrelanger Abstinenz.



Deine Oma hat angerufen, sie möchte ihr Sofa wiederhaben .


----------



## Racer09 (10. August 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Den Rahmen finde ich aber fast zu schade für so ein Testrad.
> 
> Gabel in ner anderen Farbe, einheitliche Reifen und schon wäre das ne ziemlich geile Feile. Monostayhinterbau.....lecker....



Ist wirklich nur ein Trainingsrad, an dem werden nahezu nur Teile verwerted, die ich an meinem Racehardtail nichtmehr gebrauchen kann oder will. Genauso siehts mit den Reifen aus, da wird gefahren was gerade im Keller liegt und weg muß.


----------



## Schafi (10. August 2007)

> Mal eine Frage! Was soll daran CC sein?



Na, dann mal danke für den freundlichen Empfang - Sattel ist übrigens ein altes Überbleibsel - hatte für die heutige Probefahrt nix anderes zur Hand. (für den Po). Was ist daran eigentlich nicht CC??

Schafi


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2007)

meines... 






Daggi


----------



## Il Capitano (11. August 2007)

@racer09:
ne rote black, cooool 
täusch ich mich oder is der vorbau nur mit einer schraube geklemmt? 
übrigens:respect für dein racebike


----------



## Racer09 (11. August 2007)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> @racer09:
> ne rote black, cooool
> täusch ich mich oder is der vorbau nur mit einer schraube geklemmt?
> übrigens:respect für dein racebike



Ne, hast schon richtig gesehen, der Vorbau hat nur eine Klemmschraube am Gabelschaft, aber dafür ne fettere. Ist ein Truvativ Team Vorbau.


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

einige Teile werden noch getauscht....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. August 2007)

1. Schick!
2. Warum V-Brake-Felgen? (Das sehe ich doch richtig, oder?). Zumal die Gabel ja auch keine Cantis hat...

MfG,
Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 1. Schick!
> 2. Warum V-Brake-Felgen? (Das sehe ich doch richtig, oder?). Zumal die Gabel ja auch keine Cantis hat...
> 
> MfG,
> Samy



Die Laufräder hatte ich mal günstig auf ebay geschossen und für das HT meiner Frau eingeplant gehabt. Das bremst mit HS33.
Jetzt ist mir für sie aber noch ein weisser Juliana aktuellen Baujahrs ins Haus geflattert, und da passen die Felgen ja mal gar nicht dazu. Also für die Holde schwarze Mavic Crossrides geholt und die Bontragers dann halt selber gefahren.
Ich finde aber dass es gar nicht so schei55e aussieht. Ich hab mit schlimmerem gerechnet.

Naja, wenigstens ist das Radl nicht mattschwarz.


----------



## Crazy Creek (12. August 2007)

Schaut echt klasse aus mit den verbauten hopeteilen!
Du kennst dich da ja dann estimmt aus :
gibt es von hope auch eine sattelstütze?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2007)

Ja, die gibt es inzwischen. Z.B. auf www.hibike.de oder bei www.gocycle.de


----------



## spooky817 (12. August 2007)

Ist noch nicht pefekt aber ich finde es ist ein gelungenes Projekt.


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

wusste ich jetzt nicht, ist aber auch nicht mein Fall, da ich keine setback (Krückstöcke) mag.
aber bei gocycle gibts die chromag minimalist, die sieht interessant aus und die use ist sowieso ein geiles Teil


----------



## racejo (12. August 2007)

@ spooky

die frm gabel mag mir irgendwie so gar nicht gefalllen. die sieht immer aus wi falschrum montiert. mit der starrgabel, wie auf dem letzten bild gezeigt. sieht es mit sicherheit besser aus. hast du ein mit starrgabel seitlich fotografiert zu hand?

wie ich sehe fährst du das bike auf kleineren bergen. das man ein mitlleres kettenblatt hochtreten kann ist mir völligt klar. aber wenns dann doch mal schneller werden soll, fehlt doch das dritte? 

nunja züge kürze nciht vergessen. brauchts du wirklich den booster vorne. der sieht nicht so prall aus.


----------



## spooky817 (12. August 2007)

> die frm gabel mag mir irgendwie so gar nicht gefalllen. die sieht immer aus wi falschrum montiert. mit der starrgabel, wie auf dem letzten bild gezeigt. sieht es mit sicherheit besser aus. hast du ein mit starrgabel seitlich fotografiert zu hand?
> 
> wie ich sehe fährst du das bike auf kleineren bergen. das man ein mitlleres kettenblatt hochtreten kann ist mir völligt klar. aber wenns dann doch mal schneller werden soll, fehlt doch das dritte?
> 
> nunja züge kürze nciht vergessen. brauchts du wirklich den booster vorne. der sieht nicht so prall aus.



@ Racejo

ja an die Gabel muss man sich gewoehnen. Den Booster braucht man! Sonst ist die Verwindung noch grasser als sie so schon ist, aber fuer race und 65Kg Fahrer geht's noch. Sie faehrt sich aber gut, wie 'ne Starrgabel bergauf... platform funktion functioniert gut. Optisch passt die starrgabel eigentlich perfekt... hab noch 'n Bildle:




Ja, manchmal fehlt mir's grosse Kettenblatt, aber in XC Rennen wirklich nur SEHR selten, soll ja ein Racebike sein...


----------



## Marsmann (12. August 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal: is zwar nix schönes, aba vll. könnt ihr mir ja tipps zur low-budget- verschönerung geben: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. August 2007)

der lenker sieht aus der perspektive sehr lang aus. sieht nicht so schön aus finde ich. aber da würde ich nix überstürzen, denn wenn der unbequem ist, ist's auch mist. aber das wäre eine low-budget-verschönerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (12. August 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> der lenker sieht aus der perspektive sehr lang aus. sieht nicht so schön aus finde ich. aber da würde ich nix überstürzen, denn wenn der unbequem ist, ist's auch mist. aber das wäre eine low-budget-verschönerung.



ja der lenker ist wirklich extrem breit, aba ich kann nicht mit schmalen lenkern fahren(mir fehlt ein gefühl der sicherheit) die züge werden auch noch gekürtzt und ein wenig anders verlegt.


----------



## darnokdot (13. August 2007)

Mein Schwinn Homegrown


----------



## M4d_K3kz (13. August 2007)

also hope sattelstütze soll es geben aber ist meines wissen nach noch nicht lieferbar. aber gewicht wird sicher bei hope nicht ganz so leicht ausfallen, ausserdem sollen die sattelstützen auch farbig lieferbar sein.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. August 2007)

Das Schaltwerk vom Scale sieht aus wie ein Zirkuspferd. Weniger Farben hätten es auch getan. Aber wems gefällt....

Der Schwinn Rahmen hingegen schaut aus wie ein Christbaum   Aber der Rest ok


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2007)

Hi leutz,

wollte jetzt erstmal keinen eigenen thread dafür aufmachen. das jekyll (kaufjahr 2002) soll jetzt an einen freund verkauft werden, leider hab' ich keinen plan wie hoch der preis so sein könnte. zustand ist top (fast neuwertig). danke für anregungen und tipps


----------



## wembley (17. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier einige Bilder meines neuen Duratec Canner.
Ich habe den Kauf bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (17. August 2007)

was soll denn diese hinterbaukonstruktion bringen ?
ansonsten bis auf die gabel hübsch


----------



## Popeye34 (17. August 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> was soll denn diese hinterbaukonstruktion bringen ?
> ansonsten bis auf die gabel hübsch



Das ist Praktisch ein Vollgefedertes Hardtail  ! Der Hinterbau hat durch die Karbon-Konstruktion eine Federnde Wirkung....

XzippO


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. August 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Das ist Praktisch ein Vollgefedertes Hardtail  ! Der Hinterbau hat durch die Karbon-Konstruktion eine Federnde Wirkung....
> 
> XzippO



softtails haben ihren weichen part doch sonst hinterm tretlager


----------



## Don Trailo (17. August 2007)

CEE:This is the flexible carbon linkage which is designed to deform at pre-determined loads in order to absorb shock and ensure maximum contact between the rear wheel and the ground.  

laut HP.......


----------



## wembley (17. August 2007)

@ [email protected]!t

Das ist eine s-förmige Carbonfeder, der Rahmen ist in der Tat eine Art Softtail.
Der Federweg ist minimal, aber der Hinterbau ist in der von mir gefahrenen Kombination mit 2,25" Reifen und dem SQlab-Sattel sehr komfortabel (Vibrationen werden vermindert). Die Hinterbaustreben (S-Bend) sind zudem so konstruiert, dass sie etwas elastisch sein sollen (in Richtung zum Sitzrohr).
Ist kein Fully, dafür wiegt der Rahmen aber auch nur ca. 1,4kg.


----------



## xc-mtb (17. August 2007)

Das Duratec gefällt mir, hast du den Rahmen selber mal gewogen? Die Gewichtsangaben auf der HP scheinen doch etwas zu euphorisch. Irgendwo im leichtbauforum gibt es ein RASS CC, welches auch deutlich schwerer als 1350g war.

Sonst aber sehr schön, bis auf die Gabel halt. Hast du es direkt bei Duratec gekauft oder bei MOB oder so.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## M4d_K3kz (17. August 2007)

So derzeit mein Bike 8,66 kg ... aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden 
Baldige Veränderungen: Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker, Schnellspanner


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. August 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr gegen die Pace am Duratec auszusetzen habt... Für mich eine der schönsten und edelsten Gabeln überhaup und allemal stilvoller als ne Reba oder R7. 

@Hepatitis: ist das eine Ritchey Pro Kurbel mit Vielzahnaufnahme oder Octalink?


----------



## spooky817 (17. August 2007)

Geile Gabel, aber sie passt farblich einfach mal garnicht zum Bike. OK sie passt zur Sattelstuetze... aber der Vorbau passt ja auch mal garnicht zur Gabel rein optisch. Zum fahren bestimmt geil...


----------



## Jaypeare (17. August 2007)

Das Duratec finde ich cool. Ist mal was ganz Anderes. Darf man fragen, was der Rahmen kostet?

Allerdings würde ich nochmal über die Sitzposition nachdenken. Sattel weit nach vorne geschoben, dann ein ellenlanger Vorbau und ein Riserbar. Sieht irgendwie... seltsam aus. Und was die Gabel angeht: An sich mag ich die Optik der Pace, aber an dieses Rad passt sie nicht. Wirkt zu filigran.

Achso, um dem Threadtitel gerecht zu werden hier mal ein Bild:




Ich gebe zu, ist mehr schneller Tourer als CC-Bike... Bremsleitungen werden auch noch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (17. August 2007)

Hast du sehr schön hinbekommen!
da stört nix an der Optik, -außer den Flaschenhalter (für mich zumindest) harmoniert alles bis ins kleinste Detail.
Toller Aufbau  

Gönne deinem Bike, dir & uns doch hübschere FH.  

XzippO


----------



## British Bulldog (17. August 2007)

Meine derzeitige Baustelle,






[/url][/IMG]








bekommt noch einen neuen Lrs. und Disc


----------



## Manni1599 (17. August 2007)

Richter 8.0 Update:




Links:


----------



## Flo cube (17. August 2007)

13 Jahre alt...........funzt (immer noch) perfekt........jetzt an VOTEC TOX


----------



## Jaypeare (17. August 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hast du sehr schön hinbekommen!
> da stört nix an der Optik, -außer den Flaschenhalter (für mich zumindest) harmoniert alles bis ins kleinste Detail.
> Toller Aufbau
> 
> ...



Danke. Wegen der Flaschenhalter bin ich noch am Suchen. Tipps sind willkommen. Aber vorweg: 100 Euro für nen FlaHa find ich übertrieben .


----------



## Don Trailo (18. August 2007)

@Manni1599


----------



## Popeye34 (18. August 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Danke. Wegen der Flaschenhalter bin ich noch am Suchen. Tipps sind willkommen. Aber vorweg: 100 Euro für nen FlaHa find ich übertrieben .



Ich bräuchte auch welche und habe daan diese gedacht..:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;product=3016;group=97;page=4;ID=3ab1c9c06837ed4500a84d938551bf6c
oder auch der  _Specialized Flaschenhalter rib cage_ pro in blau, er kostet +/- 15 Steine...

XzippO


----------



## M4d_K3kz (18. August 2007)

@Zitrone Octalink mit Shimano Xt Octalink Innenlager (bald wird wohl getauscht) Dura Ace oder XTR rein


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. August 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> @Zitrone Octalink mit Shimano Xt Octalink Innenlager (bald wird wohl getauscht) Dura Ace oder XTR rein



Hm schade, sonst hätte ich sie dir vielleicht gerne abgenommen  
Hab genau dieselbe. Die Kurbel ist mit Aluschrauben ja eigentlich recht leicht und hübsch find ich sie auch, nur das kloppenschwere Octalink Lager ist halt mist... Hätte ich sie als Vielzahn, würde ich ein 160g KCNC Lager rein tun und gut ist.
Aber naja, ich werd dann wohl doch noch etwas sparen und mir dann ne Atik gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (18. August 2007)

meine wiegt derzeit mit normalen kettenblätter und einem kleinen Alu fsa, sowie xt innenlager 875 gr ... mit xtr oder gar dura ace wären es noch mal 35 gr weniger. das gewicht finde ich gar nicht mal übel und irgendwie muss ich mir das echt überlegen mit den aktuellen lösungen weil so ganz begeistert bin ich von denen noch nicht. derzeit wäre die atik mein favorit


----------



## Dexter90 (18. August 2007)

So auch mal was von mir. Habs heute frisch vom Händler geholt.


----------



## Il Capitano (18. August 2007)

@spooky817


>


Ich seh gerade dass du "verkehrtherum" bremst, dh rechter hebel vorn linker hebel hinten


----------



## Crazy Creek (18. August 2007)

linkshänder ??!!


----------



## jones (19. August 2007)

ich tipp auf motorradfahrer - da bremst man doch rechts vorne


----------



## spooky817 (19. August 2007)

@jaypeare

Geiles Bike! Ich bastele gerade an einer sehr aehnlichen Optik und finde es total schwierig die Farben abzustimmen. Ich habe auch Blaue Naben und Spanner, dazu rote Marta SL, und haette aber gerne Blaue Bremsleitungen passend zum blauen eloxal. Habe nun niegelnagelneue Blaue Goodridge Leitungen aber kann sie nicht ans Bike machen da das blau schrecklich ist und zu keinem eloxal passt! Vorschlaege??? Blaue Hydraulikbremsleitungen passend zu blauem eloxal??? Gibt es nicht oder?????

Moechte die gleichen Bremsscheiben wie Du sie hast (Hope Schwimmend, allerdings sind die 2006er doch rund und nicht gezahnt oder? Ich meine die sind besser wenn sie noch zu bekommen sind!) bin mir aber nicht sicher wie das Rot zur Marta passt. Was meint Ihr denn? Rot oder Blau?

@Manni1599
Super Bike, gefaellt mir. Aber da gehoeren doch pannaracer Reifen und ein Syncros oder Kore Vorbau dran oder nicht ? ;-) 

@Il Capitano
Als rechtshaender macht es doch viel mehr Sinn Rechts vorne zu fahren!!!! In der vorderen Bremse braucht man doch das Gefuehl oder nicht?Und ist die rechte Hand bei einem Rechtshaender nicht feinfuehliger da man auch mit dieser schreibt usw? 

PS, danke fuer Pedale...  Farblich muessen Sie zwar noch geaendert werden... aber wird schon...

@Crazy Creek und Jones
obriges lesen...

Ok, nun muss ich ja auch noch zu diesem thread beitragen... also hier mein aktuelles Project:




Liteville 301 mit dem Ziel ein leichtes Marathon/XC taugliches All-Mountain Bike zu bauen (mit laengerer Gabel natuerlich, nicht sid). Aber so wie's jetzt ist wird es ganz knapp unter 10kg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (19. August 2007)

hey spookey
was sagste denn zu der Bremse/bremscheiben kombi?
sind doch die Alligator in gold oder? Sind die besser als die Marta SL scheiben?


----------



## spooky817 (19. August 2007)

@rAd' N r0ll3r

ja es sind die Alligator. Ob sie besser sind weiss ich nicht. Habe die original noch nicht gefahren, hab's Bike noch nicht gefahren, ist noch im Aufbau! Aber sie passen farblich zu der goldenen KMC Kette und sind leichter, 93 und 94 gramm. Ich denke Marta scheiben liegen bei etwa 120g???


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (19. August 2007)

@spooky817: die Marta Scheiben wiegen 104g. 

Die Farbgebung mit rot und blau schaut ganz interessant aus. Gewagt, aber könnte durchaus schick werden. Andere findens bestimmt schon wieder zu bunt, aber ich denke das geht klar, solange nicht zu viele Parts rot und blau werden. Rote Sattelklemme vielleicht noch und die Floating discs würd ich glaube in blau nehmen.

Zur Bremsleitung hab ich auch keinen Rat... Lass sie halt schwar. Oder kann man Stahlflexleitungen vielleicht eloxieren...   Wäre zumindest ne Idee.


----------



## spooky817 (20. August 2007)

@Goldene Zitrone
Danke fuer Beitrag. Nur zur Information (denn ich hatte aehnliche Gedanken)Stahlflexleitungen sind aus Stahl. Stahl kann man nicht eloxieren. Farbige Goodridge Leitungen bekommen ihre Farbe durch eine durchsichtig aber gefaerbte klare Plastikummantelung, wenn Du mich verstehst. Weiss es auch erst seit ich die Leitungen bestellt und nun rumliegen habe!


----------



## CrashOversteel (20. August 2007)

@Spooky817

Warum nicht gleich eine schwarze Hope Mono Mini mit blauen Kolbendeckeln und blauen Bremshebeln und Ausgleichsbehälterdeckeln und blauen Floatings.

Ich finde das Rot der Marta nicht gut passend zu den schönen blauen Teilen. Die rote Marta kannst du sicher gut verkaufen. 

Und noch eine blaue Sattelklemme!


----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2007)

spooky817 schrieb:


> @jaypeare
> 
> Geiles Bike! Ich bastele gerade an einer sehr aehnlichen Optik und finde es total schwierig die Farben abzustimmen. Ich habe auch Blaue Naben und Spanner, dazu rote Marta SL, und haette aber gerne Blaue Bremsleitungen passend zum blauen eloxal. Habe nun niegelnagelneue Blaue Goodridge Leitungen aber kann sie nicht ans Bike machen da das blau schrecklich ist und zu keinem eloxal passt! Vorschlaege??? Blaue Hydraulikbremsleitungen passend zu blauem eloxal??? Gibt es nicht oder?????
> 
> Moechte die gleichen Bremsscheiben wie Du sie hast (Hope Schwimmend, allerdings sind die 2006er doch rund und nicht gezahnt oder? Ich meine die sind besser wenn sie noch zu bekommen sind!) bin mir aber nicht sicher wie das Rot zur Marta passt. Was meint Ihr denn? Rot oder Blau?



Ich würde die Bremsleitungen einfach schwarz lassen. Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als ein unpassender Farbton, der sich dann beißt. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem bei den Nokons (sind deutlich heller als die Hope-Teile), aber zum Glück kann man das zusammen sehen.

Was die Bremsscheiben angeht würde ich dir zur Vorsicht raten: Nicht jede Scheibe harmoniert mit jeder Bremse. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich auch lieber die Marta gegen eine Hope Mini tauschen, da kannst du dann zumindest sicher sein, dass die Eloxalfarben zusammenpassen. Ansonsten würde ich die Scheiben in blau passend zu den Naben nehmen.


----------



## Il Capitano (20. August 2007)

@spooky
des mit den bremsen is warscheinlich gewöhnungssache ich könnte jetz nich mehr umstellen da würde es mich ja nur noch auf die fresse lassen weil ich die hebel verwechsle 
deine projekte sind allesammt der oberhammer 

zu den pedalen: schau dir doch mal das album von tuner an, der hat sie glaub ich auf knapp 180 g gebracht (nur so als kleine anregung )


----------



## Re-spekt (20. August 2007)

Wie bekommt man das Bild denn nach ganz vorn ??


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
hier hin (in groß)
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## wembley (20. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war am WE weg, darum gibts jetzt erst meine Antworten zu Euren Anmerkungen:

Erstmal danke fürs (meist positive) Feedback. Ist ja mal ein Forum mit einem gepflegten Umgangston.  Da habe ich schon ganz anderes erlebt. 

@xc-mtb
Den Rahmen habe ich nicht separat gewogen, kann aber mal meinen Händler (ja, bei MOB gekauft --> woher kam die Vermutung?) fragen, ob er einen wiegen kann.
Das Rad werde ich auch mal wiegen. 

@Pace-Kritiker
Farbe:
Ich denke auch, dass die Gabel mit glänzendem Decklack besser passen würde.  
Filigran: Der Standrohrdurchmesser beträgt 1 1/8" = 28,6mm und somit deutlich geringer als z.B. bei einer Fox. Das Unterrohr hat jedoch ca. 52mm Durchmesser, daneben wird keine CC-Gabel wuchtig ausschauen. 

Aber deswegen eine Reba o.ä. montieren? Da habe ich lieber eine mattlackierte, super verarbeitete Carbongabel, die nicht jeder fährt.  


@Jaypeare
Den Lenker werde ich noch kürzen (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht, dass es ein 680mm-Teil ist), aber den langen Vorbau brauche ich, um den 12°-Winkel des Lenkers zu kompensieren, da der massiv Vorbaulänge frisst. Im Moment entspricht meine Kombo in etwa einem 580mm Flatbar mit 125mm Vorbau. Und das ist nicht so aussergwöhnlich. 
Aber: Das VRO-System ist verstellbar (super System!) + stabil. Von daher steht für mich die Funktion im Vordergrund. Es gibt natürlich schönere Lenker / Vorbauten - Kombinationen.

Das Trenga ist ja farblich voll durchgestylt. Andere Flaschenhalter dran und dann ist es absolut  --> Gibts den Elite Ciussi vielleicht irgendwo in weiss?
Wie wäre es übrigens mit der Race Face Next LP in weiss? Die käme sicherlich auch sehr gut. 

Das Foto ist von der ersten Fahrt. Sieht in der Tat etwas merkwürdig aus. --> Die Sitzposition habe ich inzwischen richtig eingestellt. 

Der Rahmenpreis beträgt ca. 900 Euro (als disc-only, inkl. Namenszug & Antichainsuck). Inklusive: 100% Handarbeit, verschliffene Nähte, innenverlegte Züge (teilweise auch die Bremsleitung), 15 Farben wählbar, ...

@ spooky817
Sehr schönes Scott, wäre mir aber etwas zu bunt. Aber mal ein farbenfrohes Rad, und nicht nur schwarze Teile dran. Wobei: Der schwarze Rahmen ist schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2007)

wembley schrieb:


> Wie wäre es übrigens mit der Race Face Next LP in weiss? Die käme sicherlich auch sehr gut.



 

Würde perfekt passen, das stimmt. Ich hab auch ne ganze Weile nach einer gesucht. Aber die Dinger sind so begehrt, dass absurde Preise gezahlt werden, wenn denn mal eine irgendwo auftaucht. Über 200 Euro für ne gebrauchte Kurbel mit veraltetem Innenlagersystem seh ich nicht ein.

Die Evolve ist für mich optisch aber auch ein absolutes Highlight und über die Funktion kann ich bisher auch nicht klagen. Ist halt bissi schwer, aber für Leichtbaurekorde hab ich mir sowieso den falschen Rahmen ausgesucht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (20. August 2007)

Da steht doch nur Bilder !!!!
könnt ihr nicht Lesen ???

noch nicht mal eine einfache Frage beantworten !! Manoman?

ich will nur ein Bild einstellen - denke bin hier richtig !!! 

aber wie ???


----------



## Il Capitano (20. August 2007)

foto in album hochladen
rechtsklick auf das foto
auf eigenschaften gehen
die adresse kopieren
auf grafik einfügen in der leiste oben gehen
adresse einfügen
fertig


biddeschön


----------



## Re-spekt (20. August 2007)

Dangeschööön


----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2007)

Hmmm. Interessant. Ziemlich außergewöhnlich. Was ist das für eine Gabel? Und die Kurbel? Rennradübersetzung finde ich am MTB allerdings völlig fehl am Platz, oder täuscht das auf den Bildern nur?


----------



## Re-spekt (20. August 2007)

Hier steht nur Bilder ----tschuldig ----
in der Messe schwätzt du doch auch nicht ??

"no comment"


----------



## Popeye34 (20. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hier steht nur Bilder ----tschuldig ----
> in der Messe schwätzt du doch auch nicht ??
> 
> "no comment"



na ja


----------



## Jonez (20. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hier steht nur Bilder ----tschuldig ----
> in der Messe schwätzt du doch auch nicht ??
> 
> "no comment"



Was bist du denn für einer?
Lass mal schön die Kirche im Dorf





Re-spekt schrieb:


> noch nicht mal eine einfache Frage beantworten !! Manoman?


----------



## wembley (20. August 2007)

Wird schon zunehmend mehr Text...
Bin da auch nicht unschuldig dran.  

Aber bei solchen Rädern gibts halt auch Fragen. 

@Re-spekt:
Gabel --> AMP?
 

Ich halt jetzt die Klappe.


----------



## Der Yeti (20. August 2007)

Ey was gibt das denn hier??

@Wuff-wuff: Neu anmelden und gleich hier den Obermakka raushängen lassen geht mal gar nicht...

Zu deinem Rad: Ich würde die Kette noch kürzen, die erscheint mir ein bissl lang!


@Jaypeare: Das ist alles vom RR: Die Kurbel ist auch ein RR, der Zahnkranz auch, Schaltwerk auch...


Das Bike finde ich schon mieß...ziemlich zusammen gewürfelt!







Nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hier steht nur Bilder ----tschuldig ----
> in der Messe schwätzt du doch auch nicht ??
> 
> "no comment"



Troll dich


----------



## Der Yeti (21. August 2007)

Der ist n bissl daneben, der Re-spekt, jetzt trollt er in den anderen Unterforen hier rum...

Mir hat er heute um 0 Uhr 38 min diese nette private mail geschrieben:

"Mittleid bekommt man geschenkt 
aber Neid muß man sich erarbeiten!

du kannst mir ja mal erklären wo ich ein 50 zähne blatt für eine 110 lochkreis herkrieg - oder alternativ für ne hollotech XT 
kannst du nicht weil du keine ahnung hast !

ich kann alle 20gänge fahren auf großem wie auf kleinem - und vor allem kann ich mit meinem 72 kg auch ne superleichte dura Ace kurbel im gelände fahren - mit weiten Lagerschalen !
was die gabel wiegt bei 80mm darfst du garnicht wissen - sonst muß du weinen !!!
und wie das Rad sich sonst fährt -kannst du auch nie erleben - wenn du mich nicht fragst ? aber ich verzeih dir !!"



Ist jedenfalls sofort auf meine Ignore-Liste gekommen, der Gute...

Um welches Rad es sich handelt seht ihr hier:


----------



## Unrest (21. August 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was manche Leute hier für komplexe haben.
Im speziellen der Herr Yeti - in den letzten Tagen auf Entzug, oder warum so hitzköpfig?
Das muss doch nicht sein.
Davon ab finde ich das betreffende Rad schick, wenngleich es einem SciFi-Film entsprungen sein könnte, aber das macht ja nichts.


----------



## Der Yeti (21. August 2007)

Lol, das regeln wir auf der Strecke

Außerdem hat re-spekt mich doch beleidigt und nicht umgekehrt

Aber ich werde wieder angemosert, ist klar


----------



## M4d_K3kz (21. August 2007)

tippe auf eine alte amp mit neuen dämpfer der drangebraten wurde .. wahrscheinlich mit yeits viel zitiertem bratwurstgrillgerät


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

eines gefällt mir am Yeti,

der Spruch mit dem Gurkenbratgerät !
ich hab wirklich tränen gelacht - Danke - ehrlich !!!!!!!!!!°!°

Yeti hättest doch besser geschrieben 
" da isses - mein Gurkenbratgerät" als mein Bild kam !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (21. August 2007)

Ist der Dämpfer der Amp aus einem LRS- Hinterbau geklaut?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (21. August 2007)

sieht irgendwie nach centurion aus


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie nach centurion aus



Habt Ihr recht !Centurion!  die Federung ist umwerfend - doch Anfällig und wartungsintensive !

aber aller erste Sahne ! leider werdet ihr es nie erfahren !

versucht mal eine KILO - die kommt schon ran !!

 eigentlich muß ich dafür von G Answer was bekommen !


----------



## mete (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber aller erste Sahne ! leider werdet ihr es nie erfahren !



Wieso nicht, ich hab' ne alte Stahlamp hier und da ein Dämpferauge anzulöten, ist ne Sache von nicht mal einer halben Stunde, die Dämpfer gibt es immer wieder bei ebay günstig.



> eigentlich muß ich dafür von G Answer was bekommen !



Weil Du deren Gabel kopiert hast?


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, ich hab' ne alte Stahlamp hier und da ein Dämpferauge anzulöten, ist ne Sache von nicht mal einer halben Stunde, die Dämpfer gibt es immer wieder bei ebay günstig.
> 
> 
> 
> Weil Du deren Gabel kopiert hast?



du meist die haben die AMP kopiert und damit es nicht auffällt gedreht !!

ich hab nur die Dämpfereigenschaft und den Federweg verbessert !

also du könntest in den Genuss kommen ! ich warte auf Bilder ! 

die Anregung schenk ich dir !!!(du darfst meine Kopieren)


jetzt ist 16:15 das angelötete Auge müßte dann 16:45 hier zu sehen sein !
OK geb ich dir 24 h drauf !! mal schauen was du so drauf hast !!
oder willste doch nicht ! ??? nur krach ?


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Ich Schreib mal hier was hin damit die Idi.... auch hierher kommen -
die laufen mir schon hinterher !


----------



## Henrie (21. August 2007)

Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)


----------



## wembley (21. August 2007)

Ist ja jetzt mal wieder gut hier.

Was soll diese Rumzankerei? Sind wir hier im Kindergarten?

Wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt - ok. Kann man auch vernünftig äußern.
Aber wegen eines Fahrrads hier so einen Streß und Aufriß machen?  

--> Siehe Beitrag von Henrie: Postet Bilder! Dazu ist der Thread da, oder nicht?

Gruß
wembley


----------



## M4d_K3kz (21. August 2007)

hm mal überlegen .. will ich eine ausgelutschte amp fahren, wo ein centurion dämpfer drangeschweißt ist ... nein da bleibe ich bei meinem starren bike trotzdem danke


----------



## MPK (22. August 2007)

Hab vorhin noch ne "spritz"-Tour gemacht 









...leider viel zu wenig Zeit zum biken....

ach im Übrigen: die Ergon fand ich von der Optik her immer sch.... , fahren sich aber sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enigma26 (23. August 2007)

Meiner


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2007)

wembley schrieb:


> Was soll diese Rumzankerei? Sind wir hier im Kindergarten?



Nein, da geht es viel zivilisierter zu als hier.

Das Cube ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass auch ein Bike mit eher einfachen Parts schön und stimmig aussehen kann. Bei dem Scott dreht sich mir der Magen um, sry. Fand die Rahmenform schon immer hässlich und bei dem Aufbau passt nix so richtig zusammen.

Jetzt halt ich aber die Klappe, bis ich wieder mit Bildern dienen kann


----------



## MPK (23. August 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Cube ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass auch ein Bike mit eher einfachen Parts schön und stimmig aussehen kann.



Ich nehme das mal persönlich - und sage danke.


----------



## tbird (26. August 2007)

war zwar schon mal hier, aber dennoch: diesmal vonner richtigen seite  und mit schönem hintergrund:


----------



## Henrie (26. August 2007)

Xc?


----------



## tbird (26. August 2007)

nein downhill


----------



## {Picknicker} (27. August 2007)

Mein selbstgebauter Drahtesel:


----------



## Il Capitano (27. August 2007)

Gabel und spacerturm müssen nicht sein und lässt sich gleichzeitig beheben
Ansonsten recht funktionstüchtig aufgebaut


----------



## wariat (28. August 2007)

Hier mein kleines Herzchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (28. August 2007)

Wirkt völlig überladen... Was ist das da für 'ne DVD- Anlage unter dem Sattel? 
Die SID wirkt hingegen viel zu filigran im Gegensatz zum Rahmen!



Micha


----------



## Eumeltier (28. August 2007)




----------



## klogrinder (29. August 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Was ist das für 'ne DVD- Anlage unter dem Sattel?



Ich finds gut dass hier nirgends Kommentare aufgeschnappt werden


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2007)

@ Eumeltier
Schönes Cube!
Die grau/weis/schwarz Kombination gefällt am Bike sehr gut!


----------



## wariat (29. August 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Wirkt völlig überladen... Was ist das da für 'ne DVD- Anlage unter dem Sattel?
> Die SID wirkt hingegen viel zu filigran im Gegensatz zum Rahmen!
> 
> 
> ...




Mag sein, die "DVD-Anlage" beeinhaltet mein Bordwerkzeug etc.  und die Gabel gehört halt so, die schwarze original SID fiel nicht ganz so auf .


----------



## Gorth (29. August 2007)

@Eumeltier:

Schönes Rad, schönes Foto!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (29. August 2007)

Leider nur Handybild

Am Wochende auf dem Kandel






Gruß Jonez


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (29. August 2007)

hm ... ganz nett


----------



## micki260 (30. August 2007)

Mein geliebtes  97ér Zaskar kurz vor der Fertigstellung.

geändert:
schwarze Syncros Sattelstütze
Syncros Vorbau 120mm
Gabelschaft und Bowdenzüge angepasst.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=362049


----------



## heitzer (30. August 2007)




----------



## Focusbiker90 (30. August 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Ich finds gut dass hier nirgends Kommentare aufgeschnappt werden



Is' ja auch nur ein Forum...



Micha


----------



## don vito (31. August 2007)

wariat schrieb:


> Hier mein kleines Herzchen



Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man bei einem so kleinen Rahmen den Lenker so hoch setzen, dazu einen rizer und dann noch solche Hörnchen verbauen kann. 

Diese Lenkerposition ist nicht nur sagenhaft hässlich, sie ist dazu unbequem und alles andere als sportiv. Sogar mein 70ziger Jahre Citybike schaut sportlicher aus.

Das Gewicht liegt fast 100% auf dem Sattel, das ist schlecht für den Rücken und das Gesäss, steil bergoch verliert man die Kontrolle über das Vorderrad und Wiegetritt macht auch keinen Spass. 

Einen Nutzen sehe ich keinen. Nichtmal im Downhill ist sowas von Vorteil.


----------



## Roitherkur (31. August 2007)

don vito schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man bei einem so kleinen Rahmen den Lenker so hoch setzen, dazu einen rizer und dann noch solche Hörnchen verbauen kann.
> 
> Diese Lenkerposition ist nicht nur sagenhaft hässlich, sie ist dazu unbequem und alles andere als sportiv. Sogar mein 70ziger Jahre Citybike schaut sportlicher aus.
> 
> ...



Nur Bilder? 

Ausserdem solltest du mal deinen Ton überdenken, jemanden so wegen einer Lenkerposition anzugehen finde ich mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## wariat (31. August 2007)

don vito schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man bei einem so kleinen Rahmen den Lenker so hoch setzen, dazu einen rizer und dann noch solche Hörnchen verbauen kann.
> 
> Diese Lenkerposition ist nicht nur sagenhaft hässlich, sie ist dazu unbequem und alles andere als sportiv. Sogar mein 70ziger Jahre Citybike schaut sportlicher aus.
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen "freundlichen" Kommentar, aber da ich leider Probleme mit dem Rücken habe ist die Variante für mich die angenehmste. Wenn meine Sitzposition für dich unbequem ist, kein Problem. Aber verallgemeinern.....


----------



## don vito (31. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Ausserdem solltest du mal deinen Ton überdenken, jemanden so wegen einer Lenkerposition anzugehen finde ich mehr als fragwürdig.



Ich hab niemanden angegangen, ich habe mich 100% auf das Rad bezogen.



wariat schrieb:


> Danke für deinen "freundlichen" Kommentar, aber da ich leider Probleme mit dem Rücken habe ist die Variante für mich die angenehmste. Wenn meine Sitzposition für dich unbequem ist, kein Problem. Aber verallgemeinern.....



Ja das ist oft die Begründung bei einer solchen "Geometrie". 

Hast Du Bandscheibenvorfall oder sonst was ernstes? Wenn ja, glaube ich sofort dass Dir eine gebeugtere Position Schmerzen verursacht. Mein Bruder hat das auch, der kann aber glücklicherweise wieder Rennradfahren mit normaler Überhöhung bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. 

Dennoch: Grundsätzlich ist es für den Rücken gar nicht vorteilhaft was Du da machst. Du hast absolut kein Gewicht auf den Händen, da gehen alle Schläge direkt in die Bandscheiben. 

Leute die von Radfahren nichts verstehen heulen gerne beim Anblick von Rennradfahrern auf mit dem Hinweis auf "den Rücken". Dabei ist ihre gepriesene Hollandradposition in Tat und Wahrheit für den gesunden Rücken die ungesunde Position, und die gebeugte sportliche Haltung die gesunde.


----------



## FeierFox (31. August 2007)

don vito schrieb:


> Leute die von Radfahren nichts verstehen heulen gerne beim Anblick von Rennradfahrern auf mit dem Hinweis auf "den Rücken". Dabei ist ihre gepriesene Hollandradposition in Tat und Wahrheit für den gesunden Rücken die ungesunde Position, und die gebeugte sportliche Haltung die gesunde.


Ob das allerdings auf sein Bike zutrifft kann man schlecht abschätzen da wir ja nicht wissen wie er wirklich auf dem Rad sitzt. Aber grundsätzlich hast du absolut Recht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micki260 (31. August 2007)

Sagt mal hat CUBE was mit Dynamics zu tun?
Habe meiner Freundin das Dynamics Sonic zum Geb.geschenkt und ich muss sagen es sieht genau so aus wie das CUBE von EUMELTIER.


----------



## Lateralus (31. August 2007)

heitzer schrieb:


>



Der Rahmen ist momentan einer der 2-3 schönsten dies gibt. Ein Traum
Das ist nicht zufällig ein 18er, ohne Macken und Du willst ihn nicht noch verkaufen, oder (für nen guten Preis)? Hab genau den Rahmen beim Ruhrbikefestival stehen sehen. Komplett Syntace, rote Marta SL....herrlich und wunderschön


----------



## Percy-OWL (1. September 2007)

Mein Teil, im Hintergurnd mein Stadtrad (Winora Paris)


----------



## bird (1. September 2007)

und wann wird der gabelschaft gekürzt?
schnellspanner besser auf die andere seite..


----------



## Jonez (1. September 2007)

UUhhh, der Spacerturm sieht ja abenteuerlich aus


----------



## bird (1. September 2007)

Der Turmbau zu Gabel.  	

Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.
Muss mir wohl erstmal die Hörnchen abstoßen.


----------



## Percy-OWL (1. September 2007)

bird schrieb:


> Der Turmbau zu Gabel.
> 
> Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.
> Muss mir wohl erstmal die Hörnchen abstoßen.




Jo, von den Spacern kommen noch 2 runter. Der Schaft ist noch nicht gekürzt, wollte erstmal die richtige Höhe "erfahren". Abschneiden kann man nur einmal. Bin recht gross, 196 cm.


----------



## don vito (2. September 2007)

Percy-OWL schrieb:


> Jo, von den Spacern kommen noch 2 runter. Der Schaft ist noch nicht gekürzt, wollte erstmal die richtige Höhe "erfahren". Abschneiden kann man nur einmal. Bin recht gross, 196 cm.



Die Hörnchen flacher montieren. Ich glaub Dir nicht dass die wenns richtig steil hoch geht irgend einen Nutzen haben.


----------



## icebe (2. September 2007)

mein Haufen 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolleW (3. September 2007)

Mein Lieblingsrad:
















Mit anderen Reifen immer wieder gern im CC-Einsatz, mit den schmalen Slicks nehm ich es ab und zu für bergige Strassenrennen.

Eigentlich gehört noch ne silberne Sattelstütze dran, falls jemand eine mit Durchmesser 26,4 mm und Länge > 40 cm rumliegen hat bitte melden 

Gruss Holle


----------



## FeierFox (3. September 2007)

Die Hotpants sind auf jeden Fall echt heiß !


----------



## HolleW (3. September 2007)

80er-Jahre eben, passend zum Rad 

Gruss Holle


----------



## wembley (3. September 2007)

HolleW schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsrad:
> 
> Mit anderen Reifen immer wieder gern im CC-Einsatz, mit den schmalen Slicks nehm ich es ab und zu für bergige Strassenrennen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Holle,

Sieht das nur so aus, oder ist da ein richtiger Winkel zwischen Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr? Wie groß bist Du? Würde auf >2m tippen. Man sieht nur die Beine.

Der Rahmen ist komplett verchromt?  
Ansonsten bis auf den Vorbau gelungen. Recht filigran und schlicht. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## eazy_isi (4. September 2007)

Hier mal mein Hobel...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn nochmal einer motzt, es würden nur superteure Räder als Kunstwerke akzeptiert, sollte man jedesmal dieses Bild posten.
Einen zweiten Flaschenhalter würde ich ihm noch spendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (5. September 2007)

Hier mal ein kleines update von meinem Pearl. Nun mit pollierter XTR Kurbel und leider mit gelbem SLR Sattel, wegen dem es momentan nicht des Kunstwerke-Threads würdig ist. Hab grad kein Geld dafür und den Gelben hab ich umsonst bekommen, aber da kommt wieder ein Schwarzer ran.





Moritz


----------



## Jierdan (5. September 2007)

Traumhaft!

kannst du bissle was über den Rahmen erzählen?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. September 2007)

Geiler Rahmen  
Die Gabel passt aber farblich leider so garnicht dazu. In schwarz wäre sie besser.


----------



## wembley (5. September 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Geiler Rahmen


@LeichteGranate

Das Ausfallende hinten bitte mal in groß abbilden. Sieht ungewöhnlich aus.

Wir sollten Gabeln tauschen: Meine ist schwarz, Deine dafür etwas massiver. Dann würde es keine Beschwerden geben  

Lenkerendstopfen fehlen. Ansonsten:


----------



## LeichteGranate (6. September 2007)

goldeneZitrone schrieb:
			
		

> Geiler Rahmen
> Die Gabel passt aber farblich leider so garnicht dazu. In schwarz wäre sie besser.



Tja, das mit der Gabelfarbe ist mal wieder Geschmackssache. Ich finde um das Optimum aus dem Bike, oder besser dem wunderschönen Rahmen, rauszuholen, müsste man meiner Meinung nach die Gabel polieren, was wegen des Magnesiumcastings schwierig werden würde. Also wäre Verchromen die einzige Lösung, aber äußerst teuer. 
Außerdem bräuchte ich einen schönen CNC-gefräßten, silbernen Vorbau alà Raceface Deus oder Thomson und einen schwarzen SLR.

@Jierdan 
Der Rahmen ist ein Pearl Anorexia, der allerdings nicht mehr produziert wird. Er wiegt 1350g und ist in Italien hergestellt worden.

Detailfotos gibts in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## versus (6. September 2007)

hier mal mein cc-rad:

GT ZASKAR 1998 18" / SID TEAM / HÜGI + 517 / SPEED KING SUPERSONIC / SRAM 9.0 SL / AVID SD 7 / FSA ORBIT / FLITE TT / RF TURBINE IB / RINGLE H2O / TIME ATAC TITAN CARBON / FSA ULTIMAX / NOKON...: 9,85 KG


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. September 2007)

das rad neben den mülltonnen abzulichten, war ein wenig ungeschickt, es hat was besseres verdient sehr hübsch.


----------



## versus (6. September 2007)

danke ! ich werde die beschwerbe an den fotografen weiterleiten


----------



## Olle Jolze (6. September 2007)

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von GT Rahmen, aber das Teil sieht echt top aus !


----------



## Jierdan (6. September 2007)

Die SID wirkt neben dem massiven Unterrohr des GT etwas zu zierlich für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spooky817 (6. September 2007)

Mein neues Bike:


----------



## chri5 (6. September 2007)

^^^TIP TOP!!!!      

Liteville ist eh geil!


----------



## GlanDas (6. September 2007)

ui das blau ist gewagt. 
noch ein bischen mehr blau und die kurbel passt.

Sonst, geiles Bike !!!
Details wäre nett!


----------



## Hellspawn (6. September 2007)

Da gibt's erstmal nen Sonderpreis für die kreative Fotolocation.
Abzug gibt's aber für die viel zu langen Züge und den zu niedrigen Sattel.


----------



## Gorth (6. September 2007)

ein schönes Bike, mich würde aber interessieren was du da für einen Lenkwinkel jetzt hast. Dürfte ziemlich steil sein, oder? Die Sattelposition sieht auch etwas Triathlonmäßig aus, das schreit ja nach einer Setback Stütze  Kann man das bei der P6 nicht noch was nach hinten schieben?

Aber sonst geil, sieht man nicht oft, so ein Liteville mit ner Leichtbaugabel vorne


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. September 2007)

hallo hier ist einer von den dummen! was ist das denn für eine gabel? Rock shox wieviel?


----------



## Gorth (7. September 2007)

ist ne sid, wahrscheinlich sid worldcup wenn ichs richtig sehe.


----------



## Roitherkur (7. September 2007)

Ein subjektiver Gedanke zum Liteville. 

Für mich stehet Liteville immer für understatement, von daher finde ich die Goldelemente und erst recht die blaue Kurbel sehr deplaziert.Ein paar farbliche Akzente ok, aber nicht in so grossem Umfang, in so einer Kombination. Gold, Rot, Blau, einfach zu viel m.E.


----------



## Percy-OWL (7. September 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> UUhhh, der Spacerturm sieht ja abenteuerlich aus




Ich bins nochmal.....

is besser so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. September 2007)

besser ! bleiben nur noch die barends am riser


----------



## Slow (7. September 2007)

Hi, ich traue mich auch mal hier rein. Ich bekenne mich zur Farbe. Über Meinungen würde ich mich gerne freuen, aber nicht motzen von wegen die Farbe ist total Kacke. ;-)

So nach und nach wird auch abgespeckt, z.B. erstmal ein anderer Sattel (Selle Italia SLR oder Ähnliches), mir geht es hauptsächlich erstmal, dass das Ding sich astrein fahren lässt, was zur Zeit der Fall ist. Das Rad ist übrigens komplett selbst aufgebaut.











Nicht lachen, aber es ist nahezu unmöglich die Farbe mit den silberenen Anbauteilen vor einem unruhigerem Hintergrund zu fotographieren.










Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Dämon__ (7. September 2007)

Das ist meine neue Bergwaffe, habe noch keine Aktuellen Bilder kommen aber noch.


----------



## versus (7. September 2007)

@slow:

ich mag es wie fast alle endorfins ! u.a. die farben heben die räder etwas aus der masse ab und technisch sind die räder imho top ! 

der rote flaschenhalter geht aus meiner sicht zu der rahmenfarbe gar nicht. alle anbauteile in schwarz (naben, hebel, kurbel...) wäre wohl am passendsten.

@ch66666: joo, ein cube halt. nix für ungut, aber ich kann den teilen nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## Slow (7. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich mag es wie fast alle endorfins ! u.a. die farben heben die räder etwas aus der masse ab und technisch sind die räder imho top !
> 
> der rote flaschenhalter geht aus meiner sicht zu der rahmenfarbe gar nicht. alle anbauteile in schwarz (naben, hebel, kurbel...) wäre wohl am passendsten.



Hey, danke schonmal für deine Kommentar!
Der Rahmen war auch das Beste, was mir passieren konnte. 

Der Flaschenhalter kommt definitiv weg und es kommt ein schlichter silber oder schwarzfarbener ran. Ich hatte ihn nur noch hier rumfliegen und dachte, es passt zum Dämpfer. ;-) Aber zum Rest nicht, da gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht!

Was die Naben angeht,  gebe ich dir auch Recht! Ich denke ich werde bald wieder auf schwarze XTs umsteigen.
Was die Hebel und Kurbel angeht, gebe ich dir allerdings nicht recht. ;-) Denn mir gefällt das Shimano silber extrem gut und ein ähnliches ist ja auch bei den Louises vorzufinden. Die Shimano Parts sind nicht sehr exklusiv, aber mir gefallen sie außerordenlich gut, mit dem netten Nebeneffekt, dass sie auch günstig sind. Da die Schwinge ja auch silberne Aluteile hat finde ich es gerade passend. Zum Lack passt es ebenfalls, auch wenn es auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüberkommt. Der Schriftzug ist ebenfalls silber. ;-) Das Shimanosilber zieht sich außerdem über das komplette Bike.
Und nach und nach wird ja auch aufgerüstet, ich denke dann kommen auch exklusivere Teile ran.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Henrie (7. September 2007)

Nicht mein Bild aber mein Bike:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wembley (7. September 2007)

@spooky817
Toller Rahmen, edle Teile.
Allerdings schließe ich mich Roitherkur an: Das Rad ist meiner Meinung nach zu bunt. Rote Kurbeln & rote Züge wären auffällig genug.
Die Kette erinnert mich an den Bike Workshop 97. Ein Verschleißteil vergolden... 
--> Mit silberner Kette sähe es besser aus. Das Rad würde dann trotzdem nicht billig aussehen. Könnte man ja ne Titankette nehmen  

@Slow
 
Individuelle Farbe, aber der Strebenschutz ist kein optischer Genuss. 
--> Dicke selbstklebende Polyurethanfolie (3M) würde auch gut schützen 

@versus GT Zaskar


----------



## MPK (11. September 2007)

Mein neues:






Geiles Bike, nur an die SRAM muß ich mich noch gewöhnen.


----------



## Teekay (11. September 2007)

@MPK: Vielleicht nur ein unwichtiges Detail, fällt wahrscheinlich auf dem Foto auch mehr auf als live: Ich würde die Reifenaufschrift bei beiden Rädern gleich positionieren. Soll heissen, entweder über der Felgenbeschriftung (wie hinten) oder um 90° versetzt (wie vorne).

@Slow: Mich stören die beiden schwarzen Kabelbinder etwas. Es würde m.E. besser aussehen, weisse oder silberne Binder zu nehmen, da sich diese nicht so stark von dem lila abheben. Ansonsten top! (Bis auf den bereits angesprochenen Flaschenhalter   )


----------



## racejo (11. September 2007)

@ mpk

 wahrscheinlich blöde frage:

hat schwalbe ein neues modell des nobbys rausgebracht, oder einfach nur die beschriftung dem rr angepasst?


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (11. September 2007)

die ham nur das design der schrift beim nn geändert is noch der gleiche reifen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, gibts einen neuen NN, einen neuen RR, und einen neuen (ganz) neuen Furious Fred. Korrigiert mich!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2007)

ok du warst schneller. alles klar


----------



## MPK (11. September 2007)

Teekay schrieb:


> @MPK: Vielleicht nur ein unwichtiges Detail, fällt wahrscheinlich auf dem Foto auch mehr auf als live: Ich würde die Reifenaufschrift bei beiden Rädern gleich positionieren. Soll heissen, entweder über der Felgenbeschriftung (wie hinten) oder um 90° versetzt (wie vorne).



Da hast du gar nicht so unrecht. Allerdings sieht es auf der anderen Seite genau anders herum aus, da die Beschriftung der Felgen von rechts nach links auch um 90° versetzt ist. (d.h. vorn gleich und hinten versetzt)

Hast aber Recht. Ich werde es doch lieber ändern.

p.s.: zu den Reifen kann ich auch nichts genaues sagen.


----------



## jetos15 (11. September 2007)

soweit ich weiß hamse beim nn nur die schrift angepasst . der rr un der ff sind komplett neu überarbeitet


----------



## skyphab (15. September 2007)

Geil, das sieht ja richtig cool aus mit der Schrift!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (15. September 2007)

Curtis, Rebal SL, Avid SD7, X.0 und .9, WCS und Smica 

Momentan 11,1 kg - bekomme noch andere Laufräder und Reifen.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (15. September 2007)

Schönes Radl, aber wo kommen denn die 11kg her?


----------



## müsing (15. September 2007)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> Schönes Radl, aber wo kommen denn die 11kg her?



hmm, das weiß ich auch nicht so genau. denke von den lx-117er laufrädern und den conti explorern als drahtreifen.


----------



## Schmittler (15. September 2007)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> Schönes Radl, aber wo kommen denn die 11kg her?




genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt...mhhh... x.o schalter...v-brake...ritchey wcs...


----------



## müsing (15. September 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> hmm, das weiß ich auch nicht so genau. denke von den lx-117er laufrädern und den conti explorern als drahtreifen.



oder ich muss noch mal nachwiegen...

laut meiner Excel-Tabelle hat das Rad knapp 10 kg


----------



## Jaypeare (21. September 2007)

Hier das Ergebnis meiner "Resteverwertung" in Kombination mit einer "Love it or hate it" Rahmenfarbe .









Jaja, die Curtis-Gemeinde wächst und wächst...

Kurbel und Gabel werden vielleicht noch gegen was Leichteres getauscht, falls ich mal ein Schnäppchen machen kann. Dann kommt auch die 10 Kilo-Grenze in Reichweite.


----------



## Olle Jolze (21. September 2007)

Definitiv: "Love it".


----------



## Don Trailo (21. September 2007)

die farbe ist klasse


----------



## Mat203 (21. September 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Jaja, die Curtis-Gemeinde wächst und wächst...



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: JA  

Mein schwarzes Element wird morgen hoffentlich fertiggestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (21. September 2007)

aber klar!


----------



## Aigeus (22. September 2007)

Mein Baby:





Nie, nie geb ich es wieder her!!!

Und hier Mal noch die Teileliste:

Rahmen: Goldener 301L von 2006, mit 115mm Federweg, DT 210 Dämpfer
Antrieb: X.9 mit Trigger, Vorne XTR, Truvativ Stylo Team Kurbel, SRAM Kasette
LRS: DT240s mit DT-Speichen und DT XR 4.1D, von Whizz-Wheels, Nobby Nics
Vorne: Ritchey WCS 4Axis Vorbau, Ritchey WCS Carbon Flatbar, RS Reba Race
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
zum Sitzen: Syntace P6 und Selle Italia SRL Trans AM


----------



## Popeye34 (22. September 2007)

Aigeus schrieb:


> Mein Baby:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380299/cat/18111
> Nie, nie geb ich es wieder her!!!



Also da kann ich nur eins schreiben,
*E I N   G E I L E S   T E I L 
*mehr ist nicht notwendig.....


----------



## Crazy Creek (22. September 2007)

Alter das is ja mal voll geil!


----------



## Jaypeare (22. September 2007)

Schwarz-gelb muss ich als Dortmunder ja eigentlich schön finden. Das Liteville hat auch was, ist ohnehin ein klasse Rahmen (hach ja...)

Bald können wir hier nen eigenen Curtis-Thread aufmachen


----------



## Aigeus (22. September 2007)

Danke für die Komplimente! Mein Baby geht auch wirklich richtig gut ab!!!

@Jaypeare: Gold!!! Nicht Gelb!!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (22. September 2007)

Hallo, hier mein Rocky Mountain thin air!! Bevor ich es jetzt als zweit rad nutze wollte ich es nochmal zeigen. Zugegeben der Rahmen sah schonmal besser aus aber wenn man bedenkt das ich diesen seit 2001 fahre.. Egal ich hoffe mein Rocky gefällt!?



 

 

 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mal in der Kunstwerkgallery, hier ein erster Versuch (Photoshop):








Gruß Max


----------



## Jaypeare (22. September 2007)

Aigeus schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: Gold!!! Nicht Gelb!!! ;-)



Das bezog sich auf das Curtis über dir .


----------



## Hellspawn (22. September 2007)

die gelben Züge sind aber etwas sehr lang geraten ...


----------



## Crazy Creek (22. September 2007)

wenn man schon ne ganze packung davon kauft muss man se auch verwenden ^-


----------



## Aigeus (22. September 2007)

@mph: Ich finde dein Bike echt super!!! Das die Dekals fehlen, finde ich gerade gut. Hat so was Insider-mässiges... Und das rot kommt echt gut! Finde nur die Barends farblich nicht passend... Würde sie gegen kleine scharze wechseln (z.B. Ritchey WCS). Aber im allgemeinen wirklich top!!!


----------



## FeierFox (22. September 2007)

Aigeus schrieb:


> Das ist die eine Variante. Die andere, weitaus häufigere ist: no-name Taiwan Bruzzelei. Wenn man Rocky fährt darf man das ruhig zeigen  Gabs den Rahmen nie mit Decals oder ist der umlackiert ?


----------



## pug304 (22. September 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> die gelben Züge sind aber etwas sehr lang geraten ...




inzwischen gegen goldene Nokons getauscht. Die gelben Tüllen waren leider Schrott.



			
				Crazy Creek schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man schon ne ganze packung davon kauft muss man se auch verwenden ^-



hatte ich den Käse be Dir gekauft?? Dann will ich bitte sofort meine Kohle wieder


----------



## mph (23. September 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Das ist die eine Variante. Die andere, weitaus häufigere ist: no-name Taiwan Bruzzelei. Wenn man Rocky fährt darf man das ruhig zeigen  Gabs den Rahmen nie mit Decals oder ist der umlackiert ?



hi, die Aufkleber waren nicht überlackiert und sahen irgendwann ******* aus, da hab ich se runter genommen. ich muss mal schauen aber mir gefällt es so auch ganz gut..

@Aigeus: Danke!! Ja die barends.. dazu sind sie auch noch sehr schwer, aber ohne geht nicht!!

Gruß Max


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. September 2007)

3 Tage alt  
Der Spacer kommt morgen weg, die Federgabel wird wahrscheinlich noch auf 90mm umgebaut  
Andere Flaschenhalter brauch ich auch, die halten zwar gut, aber man bekommt die Flasche schlecht rein/raus...

größtes Defizit ist der LRS (über 2kg)... aber die Tuning-Möglichkeit heb ich mir noch ne Weile auf


----------



## GlanDas (23. September 2007)

Nicht schlecht,
der Spacer kann auf drinnen bleiben 
das rot de Marta ist ein bischen aggresiv wie ich finde.
Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (23. September 2007)

ist ne Syntace P6...

ich mach bei Gelegenheit nochmal gescheite Bilder, war wohl doch zu sonnig


----------



## Aigeus (24. September 2007)

mph schrieb:


> hi, die Aufkleber waren nicht überlackiert und sahen irgendwann ******* aus, da hab ich se runter genommen. ich muss mal schauen aber mir gefällt es so auch ganz gut..
> 
> @Aigeus: Danke!! Ja die barends.. dazu sind sie auch noch sehr schwer, aber ohne geht nicht!!
> 
> Gruß Max



Ja... geht bei mir auch nicht ohne... Aber dann schau dir Mal die Kurzen Ritchey WCS an... Sind leicht, funktionieren gut und eigentlich überall für 15 - 20  zu haben... Es gibt natürlich viel edlere Lösungen, aber im Grunde finde ich das Preis / Leistungsverhältniss bei denen gut. Ich hab sie schon seit Jahren und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## CrashOversteel (25. September 2007)

So hier mal das 2007er Scott Scale 60 von meinem Vater.

















Und hier mein 2006er Giant XTC Composite
















Weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## #easy# (25. September 2007)

wie ist denn dein Vater mit den Nope LRS zufrieden?
easy


----------



## CrashOversteel (25. September 2007)

Bis jetzt ist der LRS 3 Wochen drinne. Er ist sehr zufrieden. Sehr gute Steifigkeit, kein schleifen etc. und gute Verarbeitung. Einzig die Reifen sitzen sehr stramm drinne in den Felgen. 

MMn der Laufradsatz mit dem besten Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis, dazu noch schön leicht und optisch ein Leckerbissen.


----------



## Buaman (26. September 2007)




----------



## ticmefret (26. September 2007)

Mein kleiner Schatz...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/420485


----------



## GlanDas (26. September 2007)

Crosser?


----------



## BikerX (26. September 2007)

ticmefret schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Schatz...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/420485



na dann viel Spaß damit auf den Trails xxD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticmefret (26. September 2007)

Leicht verhauen, aber schön isses dennoch


----------



## Jaypeare (26. September 2007)

Noch schöner wäre ein selbst gemachtes Foto gewesen.


----------



## Zuckerlili (27. September 2007)




----------



## Slow (27. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hoffe ich nerve nicht, aber hier nochmal mein Endorfin mit SLR XP und schwarzen XT Naben. Vorerst sind keine größeren Veränderungen, bis auf Gewichtsersparnisse geplant. 











Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Milass (27. September 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Und hier mein 2006er Giant XTC Composite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Giant ist wirklich Zucker


----------



## CrashOversteel (27. September 2007)

Danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Oktober 2007)

Mein neues 











Viel Spass beim bewerten


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Scott! 

Was sind das für bar-ends und was wiegen sie?


----------



## Racer09 (3. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt noch ne weiße Gabel, dann wärens 10,0 Punkte, nicht 9,0 wie jetzt . Top, was wiegts denn? Optisch schön wäre noch was schwarzes an Kurbel und Schaltwerk, speziell das Schaltwerk wirkt in silber irgendwie billig


----------



## -MaLi- (3. Oktober 2007)

Die scheinen recht kurz zu sein.

Das bike an sich ist top, auch die flaschenhalter passen farblich.
Mittelfristig würde ich eine neue dünne kurbeln dran bauen

mfg mali


----------



## prinz_f (3. Oktober 2007)

schönes Bike, der Rahmen interessiert mich auch.
Ich würde es aber mit dem Rot nicht noch weiter übertreiben. Manche Elemente überladen das Ganze etwas.
Ich hoffe, die roten Schrauben an der Sattelstütze sind nicht aus Alu...


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Schönes Scott!
> 
> Was sind das für bar-ends und was wiegen sie?



@ goldene Zitrone---Danke ---

ACOR irgendwo mal gekauft weil sie weiß sind....selbst gekürzt....86g mit Stahlschrauben.

@ Prinz F   Danke .....doch sind Aluschrauben(und bitte kein das würd ich nicht...ich weiss was ich am Bike tunen kann)


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne weiße Gabel, dann wärens 10,0 Punkte, nicht 9,0 wie jetzt . Top, was wiegts denn? Optisch schön wäre noch was schwarzes an Kurbel und Schaltwerk, speziell das Schaltwerk wirkt in silber irgendwie billig



Hab´s mal gewogen *10,6Kilo* mit Pedalen und *10,3Kilo* ohne....... 
Ja so ne weiße Fox währe schon geil gewesen, aber nicht handelbar im Radshop...leider.Aber mal sehen was ein Autolackierer so will.....


----------



## Zuckerlili (4. Oktober 2007)

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/423531"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## -MaLi- (4. Oktober 2007)

Schönes bild


----------



## prinz_f (4. Oktober 2007)

@Zuckerlili:

sollte das 25-Jahre-Jubiläumsmodell von Centurion nicht mit der (ebenfalls 25-Jahre) 08er XT verbaut sein? Du hast doch wohl nicht extra die neue weg- und die alte drangeschraubt? Oder den Rahmen einzeln - würde micht aber wundern?

Schönes Bike und Bild übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spooky817 (4. Oktober 2007)

@crashoversteel

Die SID mit gelbem decal und schoen geschliffenen Standrohren ist sehr geil und passt zu dem Schoenen Rad superschoen! Haste super gemacht... richtig lecker....


----------



## Zuckerlili (5. Oktober 2007)

@prinz
Woran erkenne ich eine 08er XT?
Das Jubiläum von Centurion ist in diesen Jahr also 07. Von der Shimano XT ist das Jubiläum 07 oder 08 aber das weiss ich nun wirklich nicht so genau.
Klär' mich auf,......


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Oktober 2007)

XT 08: http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/xt_2008_1.jpg


----------



## Kampfgelse (6. Oktober 2007)

"Waldkauz-Konfig.":


----------



## *Thunder (6. Oktober 2007)

Heute fertig gemacht


----------



## preshi (6. Oktober 2007)

*Thunder schrieb:


> Heute fertig gemacht



Stimmiges Bild, gefällt mir


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Oktober 2007)

Bis auf die Spacer und den Sattel echt schick aufgebaut  

Klickies kommen bestimmt noch welche oder?


----------



## *Thunder (6. Oktober 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Bis auf die Spacer und den Sattel echt schick aufgebaut
> 
> Klickies kommen bestimmt noch welche oder?



Klar, Schuhe sind nur leider noch nicht da 

Bevor ich allerdings die Spacer entferne wird der Vorbau rumgedreht, um meine Gabel nicht noch unnötig weiter zu kürzen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Oktober 2007)

Ja das würde wahrscheinlich auch schon optisch schnittiger wirken. 
Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist: benötigst du so riesen Hörner wirklich?  
Letzten Endes zählt aber sowieso der Wohlfühleffekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (9. Oktober 2007)

HI
hier kommt wieder mal mein KTM. habe es einem update unterzogen!
Update: Hope Mono Mini Pro statt Juicy Ultimate
Sram XO statt XTR
Sram 9.0Sl schalthebel statt LX RF
Notubes Schlauchloskit statt Schlauch
Somit ist es wieder um einiges leichter geworden und nun wiegt es 8,70kg!













hoffe auf ein paar konstruktive kritiken und vielleicht ein paar tipps um es noch leichter zu machen. (kurbel,...)
mfg flo


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Oktober 2007)

(bikes immer in beides threads gleichzeitig posten...argh! narf!...wollt ich nur mal sagen)


----------



## petromat (14. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MPK (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hier nochmal ein Foto vom meinem Reaction in passender Umgebung.





Leider kommt das auf dem Foto nicht so gut rüber wie es dort in wirklichkeit aussah.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (15. Oktober 2007)

Wie machen sich denn die neuen Schwalbe so? Vorallem der RR? Rollt der leichter und hat gleichzeitig mehr Grip als der alte, falls du einen Vergleich zu ihm hast?!

Ansonsten nettes Radl und nette Umgebung 


Micha


----------



## MPK (15. Oktober 2007)

Also den direkten Vergleich habe ich schon, allerdings ist das Bike auch ein anderes und deshalb kann ich das nicht so genau bewerten, da das Reaction ca. 2,4 Kg leichter als das Ltd Team ist.

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, daß diese Kombination sich wirklich gut fährt.

Die Umgebung ist Südtirol, da durfte ich mein Bike 3 Tage ausführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michrat (18. Oktober 2007)

grml


----------



## Michrat (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2007)

Hey, noch ein Trenga-Fahrer . Alerdings ist das da definitiv kein CC-Bike mehr. Wie bist du denn mit dem Teil zufrieden?


----------



## jruckdeschel (20. Oktober 2007)

Mein neues! 














Über die Klingel diskutiere ich nicht! Die braucht man im Pfälzer Wald! 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Crazy Creek (20. Oktober 2007)

da kann ich nur zustimmen ... waren dort im trainingslager ^^ die meiste zeit musste man echt die wanderer verscheuchen ...


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)




----------



## radlpower (21. Oktober 2007)

Beides deine?
GEIL


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)

Nur das Rechte- Leider! Das Wilier meinem Freund.


----------



## jones (21. Oktober 2007)

gibt´s von dem wilier auch fotos?


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)

Bitteschön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (21. Oktober 2007)

also die italiener haben das mit dem design einfach drauf find ich


----------



## jones (21. Oktober 2007)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Bitteschön!!!



schön   

(nur der blaue streif im "wcs-logo" stöhrt)


----------



## -MaLi- (21. Oktober 2007)

Warum denn eine steifgabel !?


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Warum denn eine steifgabel !?



Um das Gewicht zu drücken. Sollten sich die Gegebenheiten stark verändern, wird ein anderes Bike genommen.
Das Wilier ist eine reine Racemaschine.

Grüße


----------



## radlpower (21. Oktober 2007)

Wahrscheinlich weils einfach geil aussieht


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)

radlpower schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weils einfach geil aussieht




So ist es!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> also die italiener haben das mit dem design einfach drauf find ich



 Im Gegensatz zu den Franzosen, wie man sieht.

Schöne Zusammenstellung, bis auf die - in meinen Augen nicht so schönen - Laufräder.


----------



## Il Capitano (21. Oktober 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Franzosen, wie man sieht.
> 
> Schöne Zusammenstellung, bis auf die - in meinen Augen nicht so schönen - Laufräder.



Sorry, will ja kein Spielverderber sein aber dass ist DIE Standartzusammenstellung (hier:bis auf die scheiben)
Aber trotzdem sehr gelungen und sicher unglaublich schnell


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Franzosen, wie man sieht.




kannst du mir das erklären 

bin glaub ich zu doooof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Oktober 2007)

Ja, mach ich: Ich kann keine Mavic-Systemlaufradsätze mehr sehen. Wenn der Rahmen bereits ziemlich bunt ist, braucht's nicht auch noch Laufräder, die einen anschreien. War ausschließlich auf die LR bezogen, der Lookrahmen ist hübsch.


----------



## winem (25. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Hardraider (28. Oktober 2007)

und ich dachte schon nur ich wäre unfähig gute bilder zu schießen.


----------



## Harakiri2011 (28. Oktober 2007)

http://home.arcor.de/harakiri2011/E-Bay/DSC_0034.JPG

MFG
Chris


----------



## chris29 (29. Oktober 2007)

Meins...


----------



## Sahnie (31. Oktober 2007)

Merida im Indian Summer.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (1. November 2007)

Ist zwar ein ganz klein wenig günstiger...aber trotzdem 







Kommen irgendwann noch andere Felgen, ne andere Kurbel, andere Schalthebel und ne andere Kassette. Dann wäre es komplett XT.


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. November 2007)

kürzlich fertiggestellt - die dreckschlampe, das arbeitstier für's grobe, das teil, auf das keine rücksicht genommen wird:






meine vorgabe: ein hübscher rahmen (no mainstream), ein shima*NO*-bike (ist mir bis auf die pedale, die ich noch zuhause rumliegen hatte, gelungen) und viele teilchen aus dem sram konzern (sram, rock shox, avid, truvativ).

fakten:
commencal vip nuts 3 (2005/06?)
rock shox reba team (2006)
chris king nothreadset pewter
sram x.o shifter und schaltwerk (2008)
x.9 umwerfer, kette, kassette
truvativ team sl lenker, vorbau & stütze
truvativ stylo team kurbelsatz (2008)
avid juicy seven (2008)
lrs: dt swiss 240s rws/xr4.2d/supercomp

gewicht: 10,45kg o.pedale (nicht übel für nen rahmen, der mit 1815g n bissl übergewichtig daherkommt).

keep on rollin'!
daddy yo yo


----------



## müsing (3. November 2007)

@daddy yo yo: hübsches rad. hat der vorbau eine neigung oder ist der gerade. sieht auf jeden fall so aus.


----------



## kimpel (4. November 2007)

wo hast du den rahmen her? mehr interssiert mich nicht


----------



## daddy yo yo (4. November 2007)

@müsing: der vorbau hat 5° neigung (flip-flop), hier -5° montiert.

@kimpel: den rahmen hab ich vor nem jahr bei nem franz. bike-händler ergattert.


----------



## cluso (4. November 2007)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> @müsing: der vorbau hat 5° neigung (flip-flop), hier -5° montiert.
> 
> @kimpel: den rahmen hab ich vor nem jahr bei nem franz. bike-händler ergattert.



Den Aufbau eines Rades hast du einfach raus.


----------



## Rasende Nase (5. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
Das ist meines. Ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber da ich mir das Bike komplett selbst aufgebaut habe bin ich höchst zufrieden damit. In der zwischenzeit wurde aber eine REBA SL verbaut.


----------



## Rasende Nase (5. November 2007)

Auch das ist meines. Ebenfalls selbst  aufgebaut. Dient mir aber hauptsächlich als Rennradersatz fürs Wintertraining.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Felixxx (5. November 2007)

Das xc zero hat was  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Crazy Creek (5. November 2007)

Hier mein Bike, wiegt so wie es da steht 10,3 kg.
eigendlich viel zu schwer, aber am 24.11. kommt dann auch ein Neues mit Federgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (5. November 2007)

Rasende nase wo hast du den roten Flaschenhalter her?


----------



## Rasende Nase (5. November 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Rasende nase wo hast du den roten Flaschenhalter her?


Den gibt es zeitweise auf Ebay. Ist rotes Carbon.


----------



## Cpace (6. November 2007)

Rasende Nase schrieb:


> Das ist meines. Ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber da ich mir das Bike komplett selbst aufgebaut habe bin ich höchst zufrieden damit. In der zwischenzeit wurde aber eine REBA SL verbaut.



Es gibt viele Leute mit falscher Bescheidenheit, das hasse ich wie die Pest...


----------



## Rasende Nase (6. November 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Leute mit falscher Bescheidenheit, das hasse ich wie die Pest...



Oh Mann! Welche Probleme hast du denn?
 Wenn ich mir so die anderen Bikes anschaue, da sind meine doch wirklich nichts besonderes.


----------



## Crazy Creek (6. November 2007)

Ist es auch nicht, besser als wenn du ankommst und das gegenteil behauptest oder ?


----------



## Rasende Nase (6. November 2007)

Richtig!


----------



## Cpace (6. November 2007)

Im Vergleich zu den Foren sind deine Bikes vielleicht nichts Besonderes, aber wenn man sich mal auf der StraÃe umschaut...WÃ¤re genauso wenn jemand mit seinem E350 fÃ¼r 50.000â¬ unter ner Gruppe von Ferrarifahrern behautet, sein Auto wÃ¤re nichts besonderes...Man kann auch Ã¼bertreiben. Ist genauso doof zu behaupten, dass 10.3 Kilo zu schwer wÃ¤ren...


----------



## innohep (6. November 2007)

hier mein bike mit starr-und federgabel


----------



## innohep (6. November 2007)

mittlerweile aber ein nox eclipse in schwarz -foto kommt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (6. November 2007)

schick   macht es einen großen Unterschied mit der Gabel, ich meine mehr von der Geometrie her oder macht es keinen unterschied.#+

easy


----------



## GlanDas (6. November 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den Foren sind deine Bikes vielleicht nichts Besonderes, Ist genauso doof zu behaupten, dass 10.3 Kilo zu schwer wären...





viel zu leich

Wir bewegen uns hier nun einmal in einem Cross Country RACING Forum, da sieht man nun mal schnell leichte und "extraordinäre" maschinen.
Schau mal ins Leichtbauforum und in den zeigt her eure Leichtbauräder Thread


----------



## Jaypeare (6. November 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den Foren sind deine Bikes vielleicht nichts Besonderes, aber wenn man sich mal auf der Straße umschaut...Wäre genauso wenn jemand mit seinem E350 für 50.000 unter ner Gruppe von Ferrarifahrern behautet, sein Auto wäre nichts besonderes...Man kann auch übertreiben. Ist genauso doof zu behaupten, dass 10.3 Kilo zu schwer wären...





Seh ich auch so. Klar gibt es hier geniale Geschosse, neben denen fast alles andere verblasst. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass 500-Euro-Bikes von der Stange hier nichts verloren haben. Aber jeder, der sich sein Bike selbst aufgebaut hat, mit ein bisschen Liebe zum Detail und sinnvoller Bestückung, hat Hochachtung verdient und braucht sich nicht zu verstecken. Egal ob das Bike am Ende 1000 oder 10000 Euro gekostet hat.

In diesem Sinne: Weitermachen, schöne Bikes schau ich mir immer gerne an.


----------



## klogrinder (6. November 2007)

@rasende Nase
Was ist das für eine Gabel am arrow?


----------



## Crazy Creek (6. November 2007)

10,3 kg mit Starrgabel ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel, liegt an dem bleischweren Rahmen von Bergamont 2003 375 Euro komplettbike ^^


----------



## Crazy Creek (6. November 2007)

na jetzt versuch mal einer rauszufinden was noch original ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasende Nase (6. November 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> @rasende Nase
> Was ist das für eine Gabel am arrow?



Das ist eine SASO. Soweit ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist sie zu 100% Baugleich mit der BONTRAGER- Switchblade.
Habe ich sehr, sehr, sehr günstig von Ebay ergattert.


----------



## klogrinder (6. November 2007)

Ich danke dir schonmal, da werd ich mal schauen, kannst du mir was zu deinen erfahrungen damit sagen?
Suche eine Starrgabel die günstig ist und mit 160er Scheibe fahrbar, falls es zu sehr off topic wird dann bitte per pn, ich wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## daddy yo yo (8. November 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Den Aufbau eines Rades hast du einfach raus.


danke, cluso! du machst mich ganz verlegen...


----------



## Cpace (8. November 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Klar gibt es hier geniale Geschosse, neben denen fast alles andere verblasst. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass 500-Euro-Bikes von der Stange hier nichts verloren haben. Aber jeder, der sich sein Bike selbst aufgebaut hat, mit ein bisschen Liebe zum Detail und sinnvoller BestÃ¼ckung, hat Hochachtung verdient und braucht sich nicht zu verstecken. Egal ob das Bike am Ende 1000 oder 10000 Euro gekostet hat.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Weitermachen, schÃ¶ne Bikes schau ich mir immer gerne an.



Sag das mal dem Trottel, der behauptet hat, mein letztes Rad fÃ¼r ~1400â¬ wÃ¤re ein Discounterrad gewesen. Und nein, von 500â¬ fÃ¼r ein Rad hat keiner gesprochen.


----------



## toster (11. November 2007)

So, mein Neues für 2008:

07er Parts, aber 08er Rahmen und Laufräder, Im Moment 10.07 Kg
Demnächst soll noch ein weiss-roter Phenom SL dran kommen, dann sollte die 10 fallen  










mfg toster


----------



## Crazy Creek (11. November 2007)

dann müsste dein momentaner sattel ja 260 gramm wiegen


----------



## racejo (11. November 2007)

danach sieht er auch aus


----------



## GlanDas (11. November 2007)

Ist das eigentlich jetzt Mode?
Carbon Rahmen Reba's und SLR Systhemlaufräder?

Ich meine vor einigen Monaten bzw vor nem Jahr noch nicht so viele Systhemlaufräder gesehn zu haben. Von Carbon Rahmen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## toster (11. November 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> dann müsste dein momentaner sattel ja 260 gramm wiegen



exakt, darum kommt er ja auch weg.

@GlanDas: Das ist eine R7, keine Reba


----------



## GlanDas (11. November 2007)

toster schrieb:


> @GlanDas: Das ist eine R7, keine Reba



fühltest du dich etwa angesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (11. November 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich jetzt Mode?
> Carbon Rahmen [...]
> Von Carbon Rahmen ganz zu schweigen.



1. Sind Carbo Rahmen mitlerweile (mit einigen Ausnahmen) ausgereift
2. Sind sie leichter als Alu Rahmen und teilweise auch steifer
3. Kann man sie mitlerweile unter 500 bekommen
4. Hat fast jeder Herrsteller ein im Angebot
--> wer wirklich ernsthaft fährt und wer ein Budget um die 2-3 kilo hat, (was ja fast normal ist) der wird kaum noch auf Alu zurückgreiffen
--> Teamfahrer etc. bekommen sowieso meist nur Carbon

--> Ich freu mich auf mein Carbon Flitzer dens wohl irgendwann Ende februar/Anfang März gibt


----------



## Jaypeare (11. November 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> 1. Sind Carbo Rahmen mitlerweile (mit einigen Ausnahmen) ausgereift
> 2. Sind sie leichter als Alu Rahmen und teilweise auch steifer
> 3. Kann man sie mitlerweile unter 500 bekommen
> 4. Hat fast jeder Herrsteller ein im Angebot
> ...



Na, nur weils grade aufgrund des Leichtbauwahns groß in Mode ist, Carbonrahmen zu bauen, finde ich es verfrüht, schon Abgesänge auf das bewährte Alu anzustimmen.


----------



## Re-spekt (12. November 2007)

ich denk hier nur Bilder ? ???? ?


----------



## Jonez (12. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich denk hier nur Bilder ? ???? ?



Du kannst denken?


----------



## versus (12. November 2007)

und ich dachte, der hätte sich endgültig getrollt...


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. November 2007)

bilder!!!


----------



## mete (13. November 2007)

Schon lange kein CD mehr gedisst worden, oder?


----------



## Re-spekt (13. November 2007)

Hallo - gutes funktionstüchtiges Bike - nett ! 

wenn es mir erlaubt ist - der gelbe Gummipuffer auf der Fatty , ist das einzige was nicht so schön ausssieht ! (besser in schwarz)

würd ich gern mal mit fahren !(racen)


----------



## jetos15 (13. November 2007)

Müsing X-Lite Offrad 9.45kg frisch nach ner dusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2007)

Schick! Ich glaub das erste mit ner Durin oder? was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?

Samy


----------



## keroson (13. November 2007)

Flaschenhalter ist von Müsing..
ich würde noch ein paar Labels entfernen und dann wärs noch schicker (m.m.n)

(Musstest du es eigendlich in 3 freds gleichzeitig posten?)


----------



## jetos15 (13. November 2007)

allerdings^^


----------



## jaja (13. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Schon lange kein CD mehr gedisst worden, oder?


----------



## Crazy Creek (13. November 2007)

uh tausch mal das verschimmelte gummiding an der fatty aus


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> (Musstest du es eigendlich in 3 freds gleichzeitig posten?)


Es paßt doch in alle drei! Außerdem steht es in vier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. November 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> uh tausch mal das verschimmelte gummiding an der fatty aus



Das ist doch nur ein wenig Fett, vielleicht tausch' ich es mal, wenn die Steuersatzlager fällig sind.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (16. November 2007)

Der hohe Lenker lässt sich wahrscheinlich nur durch mein 67er Baujahr entschuldigen, die Sattelstellung macht das Aufsitzen für mich etwas leichter und die linke Kurbel fehlt wegen totaler Nutzlosigkeit. Vom Originalbike aus 2002 ist nur noch der Rahmen geblieben, alles andere wurde mit der Zeit ersetzt. Bin dieses Jahr von März bis Oktober 3500 km gefahren, die Speedhub und die Maguras habe ich seit August. Umbau durch Generator in Leipzig.












*EDIT*

 ich editiere das gleich mal hier rein, weil es ja ein Bilder-Thread bleiben soll:

*@ #easy#:*
das (ganz leichte) Nach-vorn-rutschen fange ich mit den Armen ab und die jetzige Sattelstellung hat sich in den letzten 4,5 Jahren als die günstigste für mich herausgestellt, ich kann damit durchaus den ganzen Tag fahren ... andere Technik beim Treten habe ich eigentlich nicht, ich muss nur den linken Tritt durch Ziehen mit Rechts ersetzen ... links ist nur ein ganz kurzer Kurbelarm (5 cm) mit einer Feder nach hinten, dadurch wird der rechte Kurbelarm wieder nach oben geholt, wenn er unbelastet ist, so dass die rechte Pedale zum Einrasten beim Losfahren immer oben ist, beim Fahren bringt die Feder nichts

*@ Re-spekt:*
also ich ziehe jetzt schon, hab seit 2005 Klickpedal ... sonst würde mich ja jeder Freizeitradler überholen ... das mit dem Weglassen der Feder hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt & werde es demnächst evtl. mal ausprobieren ... die Kraftersparnis über 40km und mehr könnte vielleicht die artistischen Einlagen beim Losfahren wert sein, zumindest wenn ich das dann immer sturzfrei lösen kann, dazu muss ich mindestens darauf achten, die Pedale auszuklicken, wenn sie gerade oben ist, dann dürfte das evtl. zu machen sein ... das wirkliche Problem aber tritt dann auf, wenn ich das Einklicken nicht auf den ersten Versuch schaffe und dann in der unteren Position einklicken muss und dabei ohne Antrieb langsamer werde und potentiell (und schlimmstenfalls nach links) fallen könnte ... so wie es jetzt ist, habe ich viele Versuche frei und kann auch ohne Einrasten jedesmal auf die wieder nach oben geholte Pedale treten ... wie oben schon gesagt, die Feder holt nur die unbelastete Pedale wieder nach oben


----------



## #easy# (16. November 2007)

Wegen dem Sattel............... diese Neigung brauchst Du zum aufsitzen ok, aber beim Fahren rutscht man doch nach vorne ? oder hast Du da eine andere Technik was das Treten bertifft, vieleicht kannst Du das mal erklären wie das mit dem Kurbeln geht, danke
easy


----------



## Re-spekt (16. November 2007)

Ich seh was da passiert !   und bin (etwas) beeindruckt ! etwas-  weil ich auch Leute kenn die mit einem Bein Badminton spielen - und das auf hohem Niveau ,  darf ich dir nen Tip geben ! 

dein Bein ist bestimmt ziemlich stark - kannst du nicht *ohne* diese Zug-Feder fahren - in dem du auch am Pedal (Klick) ziehst ?? das würde dich wieder schneller machen - denn die Feder kostet Energie ! ich zieh auch am Pedal !( hab aber nicht wirklich Ahnung ob das was für dich ist  )


----------



## Hellspawn (16. November 2007)

krasse Sache. Wäre vieleicht so eine pneumatisch betriebene Sattelstütze was für Dich (Maverick oder so)? Dann könntest du den Sattel gerader stellen und zum leichteren Aufsitzen ist halt Stütze ganz unten und wenn du dann angerollt bist machst Du die Stütze hoch.


----------



## smog (16. November 2007)




----------



## orchknurz (16. November 2007)

Schlicht und Sexy


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (17. November 2007)

seeehr geil
wasn das fürn rahmen... irgendwo her kenn ich die ausfallenden^^


----------



## IGGY (17. November 2007)




----------



## smog (17. November 2007)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> seeehr geil
> wasn das fürn rahmen... irgendwo her kenn ich die ausfallenden^^



ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung!

irgendein fernostrahmen den ich günstig angeboten bekam.
ohne lack wog er 1300 gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. November 2007)

Das weiße ist schick, aber irgendwie fehlen mir trotzdem Decals auf dem Rahmen. 

@Iggy: wie bist du mit den Race King zufrieden? 

Die goldenen Naben passen imho nicht so recht, rote wären schöner!


----------



## Gorth (17. November 2007)

@iggy:

schönes Rad, wie immer, aber was ist aus deiner Vorliebe für Felgenbremsen geworden?


----------



## mete (17. November 2007)

smog schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung!
> 
> irgendein fernostrahmen den ich günstig angeboten bekam.
> ohne lack wog er 1300 gramm.



Die Ausfallenden sehen aus, wie an meinem Alfton. Steht da zufällig AN6 auf dem  Schaltauge und ist dieses mit 3 M3 Schrauben befestigt?


----------



## IGGY (17. November 2007)

Ich wollte mal Scheibe fahren! Zum RK kann ich noch nichts sagen. Sind neu! Morgen werde ich sie testen.


----------



## smog (18. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Steht da zufällig AN6 auf dem  Schaltauge und ist dieses mit 3 M3 Schrauben befestigt?


JA! und zwar umfasst das schaltauge den rahmen, d.h. die gewinde sind im schaltauge nicht im rahmen.


----------



## Lizzard (21. November 2007)

Habs zwar schon im Spec-Thread gepostet aber egaaaaal.


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2007)

So. Ich bin den RK nun gefahren. Folgendes kann ich über den Reifen sagen.Also der Reifen rollt wie sau und ist auch sehr komfortabel! Ich fahre ihn mit Latexschläuchen und 1,8bar. Ist echt super. Wir sind auch einige Trails gefahren am Sonntag die vermatscht wahren. Der Reifen kündigt sehr früh an wenn er wegrutscht. Also nicht so wie beim RR. Traktion hat er auch genug. Kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (21. November 2007)

cool hayes


----------



## falk99 (21. November 2007)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizzard (21. November 2007)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> cool hayes



Naja,... wird wohl früher oder später ausgetauscht gegen was giftigeres. 
Immerhin hab ich sie komplett schleiffrei hinbekommen.


----------



## preshi (23. November 2007)

falk99 schrieb:


> Meins



... aber falsch herum ... die andere Seite ist interessanter


----------



## Taurin1 (25. November 2007)

Mein Lieblings Bike.. einfach toll Leider kann ich die Bilder größer nicht einsetzen:-(


----------



## Cpace (25. November 2007)

preshi schrieb:


> ... aber falsch herum ... die andere Seite ist interessanter




Geh doch einfach auf die Hompegae von Transalp24 und guck dir das Rad dort an??


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. November 2007)

Taurin1 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings Bike.. einfach toll Leider kann ich die Bilder größer nicht einsetzen:-(



Schade eigentlich... sieht vielversprechend aus!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (25. November 2007)

bitte sehr hier meins .. fehlt noch schaltung einstellen und kette aufmachen .. ahm umgekehrt ... erst kette dann einstellen 






ach sorry ... ich vergass: blödes wetter draussen darum dieses tolles keller-action-bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (25. November 2007)

Wasn das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. November 2007)

Atik Carbon. Ich frage mich jedoch, weshalb du nicht die Alu-Version der Kurbel genommen hast... Die ist nicht nur leichter als die Carbon, sondern auch schöner, weil sie in der Mitte nicht so wulstig aussieht. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (25. November 2007)

frag doch mal bikeaholics.de warum er nicht die alu mir verkauft hat  ... also ich finde die carbon variante sehr hübsch und vor allem sie ist standard drive also habe auch noch richtig gute übersetzung


----------



## Jaypeare (26. November 2007)

Naja, zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. ich dachte mir gerade es gibt so viele schöne Kurbeln, wieso schraubt sich dann jemand so ne optische Katastrophe ans Rad...


----------



## M4d_K3kz (26. November 2007)

jap, sind sie habe ich gehört. nächstes mal frage ich meine styleberater was ich dranschraube und die mehrheit hier brüllt eh nur auf wenn es eine race face kurbel ist  ne danke


----------



## DC. (5. Dezember 2007)

mein kleiner scheuenfund   habs erst seit vorgestern. reifen sind erstmal nur so drauf weil ich die noch hier hatte. für die zukunft könnt ich mir was schmaleres vorstellen, die FA passen nur ganz knapp in die kleine gabel. pedalen sind auch schon getauscht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Dezember 2007)

Sowas will ich auch mal in einer scheune finden!


----------



## tbird (5. Dezember 2007)

hier ma meins, aktuell auf abspeck-kur ^^






laufräder, schaltung, vorbau, sattelstützte, lenker werden noch getauscht. nen Selle SLR hab ich auch noch im keller, mal schaun ob ich mich durchringen kann


----------



## xcbiker88 (10. Dezember 2007)

Schönes tourenfully


----------



## Bick (11. Dezember 2007)

@tbird:

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Frau Gemahlin, bezügl. der Gardinenwahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2007)

ja gell?


----------



## Bick (11. Dezember 2007)

Sensationell!!!

Sollten dir mal die Putzlumpem fürs Bike ausgehen,...


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2007)

du weisst gar nicht wie recht du hast 

glaub das dauert ned mehr lang und ich reiss die gardinen runter *ggg*


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2007)

Na dann muss ich hier auch nochmal. Immerhin gabs ein paar größere Updates.


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Dezember 2007)

^^echt n schicke Kiste...nur das Dämpferdingen is voll net mein Ding und die Barends sind auch Geschmackssache...das Blau macht sich aber sehr gut 

Hier mein neu gepulvertes Simplon Laser in Himmelblau (RAL 5015) neue Decals sind auch drauf (orig. Simplon 08), sind aber nur draufgeklebt






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Unrest (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Cantisockel hätte dein Pulverer aber besser hinbekommen müssen...
Sieht seehr komisch aus, meiner Meinung nach.
Planst du den Rahmen weiter mit Scheibe zu fahren?
Wenn ja, wieso hast du die Sockel dann nicht abgeflext?

Sonst ein grundsolides Teil.


----------



## racejo (11. Dezember 2007)

ui. der sattel passt so gar nicht. außerdem würde ich mal über eine andere gabel nachdenken


----------



## Crazy Creek (11. Dezember 2007)

@ jaypeare  was hälst du von blauen eggbeaters c oder sl ???


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> @ jaypeare  was hälst du von blauen eggbeaters c oder sl ???



Das hatten wir schonmal .

Nix, weil man zu viele Horrorgeschichten bzgl. Lagerqualität und zerstörten Schuhsohlen wg. zu geringer Auflagefläche hört. Da lob ich mir meine Shimanos, die sind zwar schwerer und nicht blau, dafür funzen sie selbst im tiefsten Schlamm zuverlässig, und das seit Jahren.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass das blau der Eggbeater SL nicht passen würde, sieht mir zu hell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich kann alle zwei saisons die shimanos wechseln...aber sind auch nur 520 er

würde mir im übrigen einen schlankeren vorbau an deinem bike wünschen...


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2007)

Vermutlich fahre ich deutlich weniger als du. Wenn du einen Vorschlag für einen weißen Vorbau hast, immer her damit. Bei dem Syncros fängt die Farbe schon an abzublättern.


----------



## racejo (11. Dezember 2007)

hm. nen f99 weiß lackieren?

wenn das mit federgabeln und rahmen geht sollte das doch bei einem vorbau doch auch gehen... aber von lackieren hab ich keine ahnung. sonst kenn ich auch keinen weißen vorbau


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Dezember 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> ui. der sattel passt so gar nicht. außerdem würde ich mal über eine andere gabel nachdenken



Jo der Sattel hatte optisch schonmal bessere Zeiten, aber er ist immernoch sau gemütlich 
ja, eigentlich funkst die einwandfrei, spricht gut an und is technisch in einen guten Zustand...nur jetzt haben schon einige geschrieben das die Gabel nicht so ganz passt...naja einen Lockout vermisse ich eigentlich schon, glaube ich hole jetzt n R7 Super...meistens fahre ich jetzt eh mit meinem RM7 oder Gemini (Fr/DHler)...fahre nur noch wenige Marathons, CTFs und vllt 2 CC Races im Jahr und da reicht die Pilot für


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Dezember 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> Die Cantisockel hätte dein Pulverer aber besser hinbekommen müssen...
> Sieht seehr komisch aus, meiner Meinung nach.
> Planst du den Rahmen weiter mit Scheibe zu fahren?
> Wenn ja, wieso hast du die Sockel dann nicht abgeflext?
> ...



Ich wollte mir die Möglichkeit offen lassen Scheibe oder V-Brake zufahren obwohl ich bei der Scheibe bleiben werde da sie fast nur Vorteile hat...
das sieht so aus da ich die Pulverung von den Schrauben etwas entfernt habe damit man die Schraube wieder drehen könnte


----------



## Splatter666 (12. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Wer hatte denn da Schuld-du oder dein Pulverer? Man dreht die Schrauben doch nicht komplett ein beim Pulvern, da kommen Blindschrauben rein (und die auch nur halb) und nach dem Pulvern dann wieder die "Richtigen"?!?  
Sieht ja aus wie gewollt und nich gekonnt...
Sogar die Flaschenhalterschrauben  
Da reisst du dir doch beim rausschrauben die komplette Pulverung kaputt...

Sorry, soll kein Angriff sein, aber DAS macht man net

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (12. Dezember 2007)

So hier mal mein neues! so ungefahren wie auf dem Foto wirds wohl min. noch die nächsten 3 Monate dastehen bzw. hängen, denn momentan schneits bei und schon wieder wie S..! Grrrrrr 
Ist übrigens ein Sting Mdjhr: 2008  Gewicht: gewogene 11,5kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

Mehr über den Stachel in meiner Galerie!!


----------



## Re-spekt (12. Dezember 2007)

schönes Rad ! Kunstwerk ??
was denn mit dem Lenkkopfwinkel passiert ?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (12. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> schönes Rad ! Kunstwerk ??
> was denn mit dem Lenkkopfwinkel passiert ?



Meinst du mein Rad? Was soll den mit dem Lenkkopfwinkel sein? Der ist ganz normal, täuscht vllt. etwas, weil das Sattelrohr so nach vorne gezogen ist und weil das Foto auf´m Ständer gemacht wurde und es da mit den Rädern nicht parallel zum unteren Bildrand ist? Meinst du das?? Wie´s ausshieht wenns auf´m Boden steht kannst du hier sehen:


----------



## mordin (12. Dezember 2007)

seit ende september meine neue flamme!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Dezember 2007)

Schönerer Hintergrud, schönerer Flaschenhalter und die Aufkleber am Sitzrohr ab. Dann ist es richtig schick!

Samy


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Dezember 2007)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wer hatte denn da Schuld-du oder dein Pulverer? Man dreht die Schrauben doch nicht komplett ein beim Pulvern, da kommen Blindschrauben rein (und die auch nur halb) und nach dem Pulvern dann wieder die "Richtigen"?!?
> Sieht ja aus wie gewollt und nich gekonnt...
> ...



Die Flaschenhalterschrauben also die für den zweiten Flaschenhalter sind locker, keine sorge sind zwar auch Himmelblau gepulvert aber das Gewinde war abgedeckt...ja hinten die Canti Schrauben habe ich vergessen  zu sagen das ich die ganz eventuell nochmal brauche...habe die Schrauben wieder in n Zustand gebracht wo der Inbuss perfekt greift...losdrehen tue ich sie aber nicht, da ich denke das die Pulverung dann leicht abplatzt


----------



## Unrest (13. Dezember 2007)

Mein Rahmen - FunWorks - hat(te) auch Cantisockel. Der Pulverer - wohl ein wenig schusselig - hat die Sockel, in den Rahmen geschraubt gewesen, mitgepulvert. 
Da ich Disc fahre, mussten die dann ja raus; von der Pulverung ist da aber nichts abgeplatzt.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. Dezember 2007)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Die Flaschenhalterschrauben also die für den zweiten Flaschenhalter sind locker, keine sorge sind zwar auch Himmelblau gepulvert aber das Gewinde war abgedeckt...ja hinten die Canti Schrauben habe ich vergessen  zu sagen das ich die ganz eventuell nochmal brauche...habe die Schrauben wieder in n Zustand gebracht wo der Inbuss perfekt greift...losdrehen tue ich sie aber nicht, da ich denke das die Pulverung dann leicht abplatzt



Schneid doch die Schraubenköpfe rundherum mit einem scharfen Teppichmesser ein/durch, dann sollten die Schrauben auch wieder ordnungsgemäß zum öffnen sein, ohne das was abplatzt....


----------



## dreale (13. Dezember 2007)

Die nächste Ausbaustufe meines Simplon gravity:





Im Moment 9.6 Kilo..... jedes weitere Gramm wird jetzt aber teuer


----------



## CrashOversteel (13. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt  

Stell doch mal eine Teileliste rein. Mich würde interessieren warum das so schwer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (13. Dezember 2007)

ach quark da geht noch mehr als 1kg für umsonst.
reba verkaufen und token/ciclicorsa/wcs/blah starrgabel rein
ja doch....schönes rad.


----------



## dreale (13. Dezember 2007)

nö nö - Die Reba bleibt drann  da verzichte ich gerne auf 300 gramm gewichtsersparnis.

Ich habe keine Teileliste. ich müsste es aber auch so zusammenkriegen:

Laufräder dt swiss 4.2d / 240s naben
Schwalbe rr reifen mit xx-light
komplett sram x.o
kurbel truvativ noir
pedale eggies SL
satelstütze simplon - ist schon hziemlich leicht
sattel tune alcantara
vorbau syncros 31.6
lenker simplon  31.6
gabel reba race
.... rahmen simplon gravity
umwerfer shimano xtr fdm 952
magura bremsen / SL scheibe 180/160
tune schnellspanner
"coparni" sattelklemme

das wärs glaube ich...

gruss
dreale


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

ja, ich weis, ist nicht geputzt ...Tschuldigung!


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Schneid doch die Schraubenköpfe rundherum mit einem scharfen Teppichmesser ein/durch, dann sollten die Schrauben auch wieder ordnungsgemäß zum öffnen sein, ohne das was abplatzt....



das is ein guter Tip ...aber eigentlich fahre ich ja Disc aber falls ich doch mal wieder V-Brake fahren möchte werde ich das wie du vorgeschlagen hast machen


----------



## micki260 (14. Dezember 2007)

jaja schrieb:


>



Was ist das denn für eine schöne Kubelgarnitur?    Gewicht bekannt?


----------



## micki260 (14. Dezember 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Schon lange kein CD mehr gedisst worden, oder?



Was ist das denn für eine schicke Kubelgarnitur?  Gewicht bekannt?


----------



## Jonez (14. Dezember 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine schicke Kubelgarnitur?  Gewicht bekannt?



Sieht nach Shimano "Hone" aus. ~940 g inkl Innenlager.


----------



## Crazy Creek (14. Dezember 2007)

Fraglich ob das so ne gute Idee ist ... auf der einen Seite supeleichte Stütze und Sattel und dazu ne Hone


----------



## spooky817 (15. Dezember 2007)

@ Dreale

Du meinst wohl 31.8 Lenker und vorbau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreale (15. Dezember 2007)

sorry, natürlich 31.8  

und die bremse ist eine martha


----------



## der [email protected] (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Bike


----------



## flix f (16. Dezember 2007)

Dann will ich Meine Rennfeile auch mal Posten:






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mete (16. Dezember 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Fraglich ob das so ne gute Idee ist ... auf der einen Seite supeleichte Stütze und Sattel und dazu ne Hone



Der Sattel ist nur drauf, weil er für mich bequem ist, die Stütze ist nicht besonders leicht (198g), die Kurbel ist eine Hone, da das die einzige vernünftig aussehende Intgralkurbel in schwarz ist, Demontage des kleinen KB bringt -65g.


----------



## Markus996 (16. Dezember 2007)

@flix f
Hast Du den Michelin Comp S light auf dem HR absichtlich entgegen der empfohlenen Laufrichtung montiert?


----------



## mete (16. Dezember 2007)

Markus996 schrieb:


> @flix f
> Hast Du den Michelin Comp S light auf dem HR absichtlich entgegen der empfohlenen Laufrichtung montiert?



Hab' ich auch immer so, der Grip ist nicht schlechter und ich bilde mir ein, dass der Reifen so besser rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (18. Dezember 2007)

bei kunstwerke traue ich mich nicht mehr zu posten,
aber nachdem es etwas neues gab müssen unbedingt bilder her...


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

flix f schrieb:


> Dann will ich Meine Rennfeile auch mal Posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eine auf Rennfeile mit Carbon soweit das Auge reicht und dann 180er Scheiben am HR?! oder hab ich nen knick inner Optik?


----------



## der [email protected] (19. Dezember 2007)

@flix f

Ist das ein X.0 Schaltwerk mit X.0 Trigger? 

@erkan1984

ist doch O.K! Habe ich auch so gemacht. Das sind 25g mehr pro scheibe, dafür hast Du super Bremsleistung/ Gefühl und eine Super Optik.


----------



## GlanDas (19. Dezember 2007)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @erkan1984
> 
> ist doch O.K! Habe ich auch so gemacht. Das sind 25g mehr pro scheibe, dafür hast Du super Bremsleistung/ Gefühl und eine Super Optik.



So'n quatsch.
Als ob eine 160er Scheibe nicht reichen würde  
Aber wir wollen hier ja nichts kritisieren, ist ja nicht der "kunstwerk" thread


----------



## jetos15 (19. Dezember 2007)

aber der dlo hebel is an der falschen seite und so wie der montiert ist meiner meinung nach nich zu bedienen


----------



## flix f (19. Dezember 2007)

Die 180er ist mitlerweile getauscht gegen eine  160er, dann fällt auch  der häsliche 30g Adapter (Nr 16) weg.

Die 180er war für die Transalp Challange und den Alpencross drauf, da hab ich sie auch gebraucht.

@ [email protected]  ja ist X0 Schaltwerk + trigger, relativ günstig hier  über den Bikemarkt, sonnst wäre XTR schadow  mit XT RF+ drann gekommen


----------



## GlanDas (19. Dezember 2007)

@Sait
schöner Singlespeeder, das Kettenblatt ist ein bischen protzig und die Qualität der Fotos ist auch nicht so das wahre!.
Mach doch mal Fotos bei Sonnenschein und draußen, vor einem farbigen hintergrund


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> @Sait
> schöner Singlespeeder, das Kettenblatt ist ein bischen protzig und die Qualität der Fotos ist auch nicht so das wahre!.
> Mach doch mal Fotos bei Sonnenschein und draußen, vor einem farbigen hintergrund



nur seh ich da keinen Singlespeeder, geht es nur mir so *?*


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. Dezember 2007)

ist kein singelespeeder, ist ein 14 speeder bzw. speedhub.

das kettenblatt ist halt ein dh blatt, hatte ich noch übrig und hat für den zweck gepasst, schlecht aussehen tut es ja nicht...

schöne bilder werd ich machen, zur zeit komme ich aber nur aufs bike wenn es draussen schon dunkel ist.


----------



## Re-spekt (19. Dezember 2007)

ne - aber er kennt nix anderes !

was aussieht wie ne Ente und quackt wie ne Ente -  -  ist ne Ente !

Ente im doppelten Sinn !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix f (20. Dezember 2007)

jetos15 schrieb:


> aber der dlo hebel is an der falschen seite und so wie der montiert ist meiner meinung nach nich zu bedienen



- hast du schonmal probiert den Hebel so zu montieren? oder sieht es für dich so aus als ob der Hebel so nicht zu bedienen sei?

Ich habe denn  RCL -Hebel  absichtlich so montiert, wenn ich den so wie ein Poplock "hinten" montiere kommt der mit den X0 Triggern in Konflikt

Ich komme damit super Klar, ist super mit dem Daumen oder zeigefinger zu bedienen und voralem ist der supernah am Griff sodass ich nicht umgreifen muss und schnell drann komme, dazu ist der Hebel ja sehr varialbel montierbar


----------



## _manuele_ (20. Dezember 2007)

... sry falscher post!


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Dezember 2007)

Mein erstes Bild, hier mein Racebike Diamondback Vertec Comp Kampfgewicht 11,1kg so wie es da steht (Flasche und Satteltäschchen mitgerechnet) ich fühl mich richtig wohl unter den ganzen Hardtailfahrern hier


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Dezember 2007)

ich seh kein Bild !

nettes Rad ! (kann man auch in groß hier reinbringen - ist etwas blöd gemacht der vorgang)

die gleiche kiste, hinterm rad, hab ich auch !


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Dezember 2007)

Sry jetz ist es da : Manitou R7 platinum 80mm, Avid Juicy 5 185mm, komplett 08 XT, Schalthebel LX 07, VR DT onyx mit X455, HR Deore Nabe mit XT Innenleben mit Rigida Taurus, Schwalbe Marathon XR, Parts von Titec Guizzo und Smica. Rahmen Diamondback Vertec Comp 06. XT ist heut erst fertig geworden, muss mal noch bessere Bilder machen, das sieht blöd aus wenns größer ist, ich weis nichtmal was in der Kiste drin ist ist ja nicht mein Haus, ja ich wohn noch zuhause. achso unter www.evilevo.de.vu könnt ihr das Bike sehen wie das bike letztes Jahr im September noch aussah, ich aktualisiere die Hp aber nicht mehr.


----------



## dvt (21. Dezember 2007)

So meins, gerade fertig geworden!


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Dezember 2007)

auch ein nettes Rad ! - da kann der Frühling kommen !

filligrane Anlenkung !

P.S. mehr Bremsen braucht kein Fahrer ! (ist ja ein Fahrrad und kein Bremsrad)


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Dezember 2007)

Nicht dat in der Kiste die Oma aus der 2 Etage liegt - wegen der Rente !!


----------



## dvt (21. Dezember 2007)

Zur Zeit ist aber leider mehr Eis und Frost angesagt... Freu mich auch schon auf den Frühling. 2008 wird durchgestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (21. Dezember 2007)

dvt schrieb:


> So meins, gerade fertig geworden!



Was ist das für ein Sattel? Farbe (rötlich oder braun?)? Selle Italia Elements Serie, oder wie die heißt?


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Dezember 2007)

Ähm @respekt : Is ein Einfamilienhaus hier hat nie eine Oma gewohnt zumindest nit das ich wüsste aber , ich habe mir getraut die Kiste für dich zu öffnen und *trommelwirbel* sie ist leer! Ka warum. nun zu dem Fully gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut aber der Dämpfer sieht unförmig aus, ist ein Rockshox oder? Was schlankeres würde besser wirken. Über den weiteren Geschmack von Komponenten rede ich nicht V-brakes sind ok ich mag RS nicht(aber passt optisch)


----------



## dvt (21. Dezember 2007)

Ist das Modell "Herbstlaub" von Selle Italia, war oder ist eine Sonderedition.

Ist ein Rock Shox-Dämpfer. Der Ario 2.2. Optisch nicht der schönste, war aber beim Rahmenset mit dabei und hat einen LockOut. Bin mit Rock Shox bis heute sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Re-spekt (22. Dezember 2007)

ja einen schlanken und leichten DT swiss oder FOX das wäre auch gut fürs Gewicht ! 
aber denk dran - der Dämpfer nimmt dir das Training nicht ab !!! (also hat Zeit)

Dein Rad gehört aber noch in die Rubrik "Race Fully´s"


----------



## dvt (22. Dezember 2007)

Werde auch erstmal das Material eine gute Zeit fahren. Wenn was kaputt geht, oder es entsprechende Austauschteile als Angebot zu kaufen gibt, kann man sich ja einen Austausch überlegen. Aber das Training nimmt es leider wirklich nicht ab und dicke Beine gibts nur vom Fahren, egal erstmal mit was...


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webjoe4 (22. Dezember 2007)




----------



## webjoe4 (22. Dezember 2007)




----------



## der Kanadier (22. Dezember 2007)

mach mal bitte größere bilder, sieht nämlich interssant aus


----------



## webjoe4 (22. Dezember 2007)

der Kanadier schrieb:


> mach mal bitte größere bilder, sieht nämlich interssant aus


so bitte:

scrane custom made
alu rahmen
x9 twister
x9, xt, lx mix
classic laufräder
conti mt king
magura odur 100
xt 08 disc
ritchey wcs
neue flaschenhalter kommen noch ran..
sigma bc 2006 tacho dran

ja dat wars.. denk ich.. primär soll das ding halten da ich n nen hunni wieg mit klamotten und rucksack drum die odur mit stahlfeder...


----------



## racejo (22. Dezember 2007)

@ evil evo

rahmen mal gewogen?


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Dezember 2007)

@ webjoe: richte dir eine Galerie ein da hast du dann unter deinem Bild URL´s die du einfach hier einfügst und schon ist dein Bild so groß wie meins 
Über das Rahmengewicht sprech ich nicht gern, das is mir peinlich, er wiegt 1800g (+/-10g Rh 48) selbstgewogen, der Rahmen ist richtig toll robust und nach 13.000km fast so steif wie am ersten Tag, aber eben schwer.


----------



## webjoe4 (22. Dezember 2007)

so bilder sind in meinem letzten beitrag jetzt größer!!


----------



## Re-spekt (26. Dezember 2007)

Leute - wo sind eure 2 rädrigen Weihnachtsgeschenke ?


----------



## Crazy Creek (26. Dezember 2007)

mein rahmen kommt erst im februar *heul*


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt, neues Bike brauch ich noch nicht, hab mir XT-Gruppe gegönnt, und Oma hat 1000 spendiert(Wahnsinn) die werden garantiert gut angelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (28. Dezember 2007)

das neue bike meiner frau


----------



## mucho (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Nox Eclipse SLT


----------



## Boondog (28. Dezember 2007)

mein Tundra FS


----------



## Hugo (28. Dezember 2007)

sorry für die schlechte qualität, aber mehr geht mim handy einfach nich, trotz autofocus und 3mpx


----------



## 4l3x (28. Dezember 2007)

das arme schaltwerk 
ansonsten geil!


----------



## Silencium (28. Dezember 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich hier auch nochmal. Immerhin gabs ein paar größere Updates.



zuviel blaue teile...
akzent sollte akzent bleiben


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Schau schau, was hat da das Christkind gebracht.


----------



## Racer09 (28. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Schau schau, was hat da das Christkind gebracht.



lecker Speci und geile Farbwahl und nebenbei sehr solide


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Dezember 2007)

konntest du kein Bild machen weil die Wohnung zu klein ist ?

mach mal Photographien !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (28. Dezember 2007)

DT N'Duro Laufräder an nem S-Works HT?  

Farblich sicher cool, aber sonst reichlich sinnlos.


----------



## schuberth1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> DT N'Duro Laufräder an nem S-Works HT?
> 
> Farblich sicher cool, aber sonst reichlich sinnlos.



Na wenn wenigstens die Farbe passt, das ist doch schon was.


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
Aber das deine Gardine auch dran glauben muss....


----------



## schuberth1 (29. Dezember 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> Aber das deine Gardine auch dran glauben muss....



In dem Fall muss man Opfer bringen.


----------



## der [email protected] (29. Dezember 2007)

@schuberth1

wie sieht es den mit einer anderen Sattelstütze aus? Die Specialized pro ist auch nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht..... Und die Flaschenhalter sind in rot auch ein wenig viel. Versuch es doch mal mit den Weißen von Specialized. Oder den schwarz/glänzend. Haben dann noch einen S-Works-roten Streifen.
Weiße Griffe wären auch noch nett. wie schon von Jaypeare bemerkt, bis auf Fette LR alles top.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Dezember 2007)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @schuberth1
> 
> wie sieht es den mit einer anderen Sattelstütze aus? Die Specialized pro ist auch nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht..... Und die Flaschenhalter sind in rot auch ein wenig viel. Versuch es doch mal mit den Weißen von Specialized. Oder den schwarz/glänzend. Haben dann noch einen S-Works-roten Streifen.
> Weiße Griffe wären auch noch nett. wie schon von Jaypeare bemerkt, bis auf Fette LR alles top.




Hi
wennst  dir das rad genauer mal anseht , kommst drauf das hier nichts ein fliegengewicht ist. deshalb würde ich sagen ist die sattelstütze egal!! 

@schuberth 1: Optisch sicher ein tolles rad, aber gewichts technisch einfach zu schwer!!
mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuberth1 (29. Dezember 2007)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi
> wennst  dir das rad genauer mal anseht , kommst drauf das hier nichts ein fliegengewicht ist. deshalb würde ich sagen ist die sattelstütze egal!!
> 
> @schuberth 1: Optisch sicher ein tolles rad, aber gewichts technisch einfach zu schwer!!
> mfg flo


Sicherlich könnte man nochmal für ein paar hundert Euroscheine ein halbe kg rausholen, aber was solls, das Rad war teuer genug. Ausserdem will ich mit meinen 90 Kg nicht an die Grenzen gehen. Deshalb auch ein oprisch sehr schöner LRS, der aber, um das Gewicht eines Stück Butters, _vielleicht_ zu schwer ist. Der Rest ist leicht und haltbar.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (29. Dezember 2007)

Neue Bilder nach dem Weihnachtsumbau. Neu sind der Rahmen, der zwar gebraucht, aber technisch & optisch nahezu neuwertig ist ... übrigens hier im Bike-Markt bekommen ... ganz neu sind Steuersatz, XT-Kurbel und Rohloff-Kette.


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Dezember 2007)

Ne also das Specialized gefällt mir garnit, obwohls rot ist, Meinung ist ja aber egal, viel Spass damit  . Richtig hammer finde ich den Nox Eclipse Rahmen, aber auch da, die Ausstattung find ich komplett Mist(nur das Schaltwerk is toll^^) , aber auch hier, jedem, was ihm gefällt. Rohloff (ich bin Rohloff-Fan) mit 2008er XT-kurbel sieht einfach genial aus und das Bike wirkt auch sehr stimmig. Also auch wenn Winter ist, Ride on!


----------



## der [email protected] (29. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Sicherlich könnte man nochmal für ein paar hundert Euroscheine ein halbe kg rausholen, aber was solls, das Rad war teuer genug. Ausserdem will ich mit meinen 90 Kg nicht an die Grenzen gehen. Deshalb auch ein oprisch sehr schöner LRS, der aber, um das Gewicht eines Stück Butters, _vielleicht_ zu schwer ist. Der Rest ist leicht und haltbar.



Ich finde halt nur, dass so eine 40,- Stütze für ein solches Bike sehr,sehr, sehr unpassend ist.


----------



## Jonez (29. Dezember 2007)

Cube Reaction (leider nur Handybild)






Gruß Jonez


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Dezember 2007)

Nun n bissl besser zu erkennen..













Gruß


----------



## schweffl (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi Jonez,

geiles Bild!! *S U P E R*


----------



## HB76 (29. Dezember 2007)

[THM]ThomasS;4339347 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Bilder nach dem Weihnachtsumbau. Neu sind der Rahmen, der zwar gebraucht, aber technisch & optisch nahezu neuwertig ist ... übrigens hier im Bike-Markt bekommen ... ganz neu sind Steuersatz, XT-Kurbel und Rohloff-Kette.



das mit der sattelstellung und den barends ist aber nicht dein ernst, oder??


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Dezember 2007)

@HB 76 >Öhhm dir is schon klar dass die besagte Person, ein Bein hat oder?

Gruß


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (29. Dezember 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> das mit der sattelstellung und den barends ist aber nicht dein ernst, oder??



doch doch ... und hier wirds erklärt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (29. Dezember 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> das mit der sattelstellung und den barends ist aber nicht dein ernst, oder??



erst mal schaun und sich fragen warum er nur einen kurbelarm hat.


----------



## der [email protected] (30. Dezember 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> das mit der sattelstellung und den barends ist aber nicht dein ernst, oder??



Manchmal ist es besser einfach nichts zu sagen/ zu schreiben....


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (30. Dezember 2007)

kein Problem ... ich sehe das locker ...

... es kommt sogar vor, dass einige Leute es nicht mal dann sofort sehen, wenn ich mit dem Rad direkt vor ihnen stehe ... das Auge nimmt nur wahr, was das Gehirn zulässt ... und einbeinig Rad zu fahren ist ja nicht wirklich vorgesehen ... deshalb kommt es da manchmal zu unwillkürlichen Blockaden

... mein Kumpel fährt übrigens schon seit Jahren mit noch mehr abfallendem Sattel ... zweibeinig ... Begründung: "Dann reibt es nicht so an den Oberschenkeln" ...


----------



## arne1907 (30. Dezember 2007)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Ich finde halt nur, dass so eine 40,- Stütze für ein solches Bike sehr,sehr, sehr unpassend ist.




Das ist die Carbonstütze und hat nen UVP von 189,- Teuronen!
Meine ist unbenutzt bei Egay für 65,- weggegangen.


----------



## der [email protected] (30. Dezember 2007)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Das ist die Carbonstütze und hat nen UVP von 189,- Teuronen!
> Meine ist unbenutzt bei Egay für 65,- weggegangen.



Ups.........sorry...habe sie für die Aluversion gehalten


----------



## schuberth1 (30. Dezember 2007)

der [email schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected];4341603]Ups.........sorry...habe[/email] sie für die Aluversion gehalten



Darf ich die Stütze dann behalten?


----------



## der [email protected] (30. Dezember 2007)

ne....kannst Sie mir geben


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Januar 2008)

Warun kommt denn hier nichts neues mehr rein? 
Dann poste ich eben mal die Bikes von meinen Kumpels beim Familientreffen:


Mein Diamondback Vertec, ein Bergwerk Mercury SL und ein Biria LTD.


----------



## arne1907 (3. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Warun kommt denn hier nichts neues mehr rein?



Weil der Postbote mir meine Laufräder, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kassette
heute auch wieder nicht gebracht hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (3. Januar 2008)




----------



## dreale (3. Januar 2008)

@triturbo: das schwarze canyon finde ich seeeehr gelungen   was hast du da für einen vorbau verbaut? länge?

gruss

dreale


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Januar 2008)

Das schwarze Canyon ist doch 0815-Stangenware, sieht trotzdem nit schlecht aus, Vorbau ist doch ein Syntace F99 oder? Wenn ja auch Serie, insgesamt wirkts etwas langweilig, die beiden Trek sind da schon besser, da macht allein der Rahmen schon richtig was her.


----------



## dreale (3. Januar 2008)

tschuldigung aber lieber solche "stangenware" als ganz komische gebilde wie in deiner galerie...


----------



## webjoe4 (3. Januar 2008)

hoffe es gefällt euch ladies!!















Konstruktive Kritik sowie Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht!


----------



## Triturbo (3. Januar 2008)

der vorbau ist, glaub ich, ein Race Face Cadence und hat 110mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (3. Januar 2008)

dreale schrieb:


> tschuldigung aber lieber solche "stangenware" als ganz komische gebilde wie in deiner galerie...



Lächerlich! Ist das jetzt die Stelle wo ich herzhaft lachen soll? Oder ist das deine Weise um mit jemandem ins Gespräch zu kommen, vielleicht sucht du auch einfach nur Streit um deine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe zu kompensieren, weil dein Simplon Gravity(uuhh) dafür nicht ausreicht? Ich weis es nicht und es interessiert mich auch nicht. Das war jedenfalls ein Schuss in den Ofen...


----------



## dreale (3. Januar 2008)

lächerlich ist deine aussage das bike als 0815-stangenwaren abzukanzeln nur weil es ein canyon ist...

@Triturbo: danke für die info!


----------



## mschuerli (3. Januar 2008)

Also das Canyon sieht doch wohl mal Top aus!!
Meine Freundin hat es sich auch gekauft, morgen holen wir es. 
Und die Parts wo dort verbaut werden sind doch super!!

Gruss Michael


----------



## fleck (3. Januar 2008)

schön ist es ja, dennoch stangenware.

aber da wir hier nicht im cc kunstwerke thread sind kann das hier durchaus gepostet werden


----------



## keroson (3. Januar 2008)

dreale schrieb:


> tschuldigung aber lieber solche "stangenware" als ganz komische gebilde wie in deiner galerie...



lass ihn doch, er ist halt ein 0815 newbie... (der hauptsächlich durch ne große Klappe und wenig Wissen auffällt...)

@ evilevo ach ja ein f99 ist es ganz sicher nicht, weil der noch aussparungen hat. 

und mit deinem 2. Kommentar mit von wegen Minderwertigkeitskoplex etc. hast du dich absolut disqualifiziert. SO was ist einfach ober peinlich.

@ Triturbo: die Sattelklemme [am Canyon) würd ich noch gegen was kleineres tauschen anosnsten klasse Bike, könnte so (okay nicht ganz mit ein paar Veränderungen) auch in meinem Keller stehen 

Ach ja was ist den das für ein Flaschnhalter? taugt der was und wie schwer ist er? Otisch einfach genial gemacht (mMn)


----------



## dreale (3. Januar 2008)

keroson: auch meine Meinung... und jetzt gute nacht!


----------



## hdamok (3. Januar 2008)

Salut  Nun will ich jetzt auch mal ^^ 






Gruß


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Januar 2008)

schönes Rad - komische Sattelstellung - auch einbeinig ?


P.S. für CC nur Bilder - ist das aber ganz schön mager hier !


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. Januar 2008)

hdamok schrieb:


> Salut  Nun will ich jetzt auch mal ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice !
so viele rohloff bikes hier in letzter zeit


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das schwarze Canyon ist doch 0815-Stangenware, sieht trotzdem nit schlecht aus, Vorbau ist doch ein Syntace F99 oder? Wenn ja auch Serie, insgesamt wirkts etwas langweilig, die beiden Trek sind da schon besser, da macht allein der Rahmen schon richtig was her.




Tssss, 
Blödes Gelaber, du redest von 0815?? Schau in deine Galerie MAN!
Das hättest du dir Sparen können, damit machst du dir keine "Freunde"...

*
 Verkaufe TACX FLOW+SKYLINER:* http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270199973878&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (4. Januar 2008)

Es ist zum davon laufen. In jedem Thread wird nach X Postings nur noch, in meinen Augen eher primitiv, geschrieben.

Lasst doch einfach mal die persönlichen Sticheleien bleiben. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da ging es deutlich gemütlicher zu.


----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Ach ja was ist den das für ein Flaschnhalter? taugt der was und wie schwer ist er? Otisch einfach genial gemacht (mMn)



sorry, den hat mein händler mit dran geschraubt und hab somit k.a.. ich hab ihn aber wieder abgemacht, da ich ein trinkrucksack habe.

gewicht hat mich bei diesem fahrrad nicht interesiert, da bei mir das meiste potenzial ist.

@ hdamok : schönes bike, besonderts gut gefällt mir die firm-tech aufnahme! seltenheitswert!

@ all: danke für die anregungen, positiven kommentare!


----------



## dvt (4. Januar 2008)

schweffl schrieb:


> Es ist zum davon laufen. In jedem Thread wird nach X Postings nur noch, in meinen Augen eher primitiv, geschrieben.
> 
> Lasst doch einfach mal die persönlichen Sticheleien bleiben. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da ging es deutlich gemütlicher zu.



Scheint der Winter zu sein, da wissen die Leute nicht mit Testostoron wohin...


----------



## der [email protected] (4. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es schade.. Zeigt lieber ein paar Bilder als schlechte Sprüche...aber für Mitglieder die es brauchen, schaut mal unter - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310257 - lohnt sich...


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Januar 2008)

So zum letzten Mal, ich habe lediglich geschildert, dass das Canyon nicht meinen Geschmack trifft, da mir der Individualismus bei der Marke fehlt, obwohl ich es eigentlich nicht schlecht finde, wie ich es auch schon geschrieben hatte. Schluss aus! Ich poste hier mal noch so ein "Gebilde" aus meiner Galerie :

 Bergwerk Mercury SL , schon ein bisschen älter das Bild, mittlerweile fährt es mit XTR-Gruppe und Schwalbe Marathon Supreme.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Januar 2008)

Du hast also auch das Problem, daß sich der blöde Zug an der Skareb nicht kürzen läßt. Der Kabelsalat sieht genauso doof aus wie bei mir. Ansonsten ein hübsches Rad.


----------



## keroson (5. Januar 2008)

nicht nur der Zug der skareb, sondern alle Züge... das nenn ich mal 08/15 wenn man es noch nicht mal hinbekommt, Bremsleitungen und Züger zu kürzen...


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Die Züge interessieren mich recht wenig, ist mir selbst noch nicht aufgefallen,dass es irgendwie komisch aussieht. Das Fahrrad ist nicht meins, sondern vom meinem Versicherungsvertreter, das bei Bergwerk auf sowas nicht geachtet wird, ist natürlich schon etwas fragwürdig. Die Züge wurden mittlerweile auch getauscht(gegen XTR), ich glaube das sieht jetzt besser aus, werde mal versuchen ein aktuelleres Bild ranzukriegen.


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

So Leute, nachdem ich heute mal mein neues MTB vor die Tür gestellt habe, um mit der Camera einen besseren Blickwinkel zu bekommen, nun das Ergebnis.













Leider nicht in freier Wildbahn, denn bei uns schauts im Moment noch so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (5. Januar 2008)

Du, Bert, ich glaub du wurdest vom Verkäufer übern Tisch gezogen..
Das Unterrohr hat ja mehrere Beulen...!

Ne, im Ernst: Ich find den Rahmen eh schon nicht schön, aber in rot-weiss sieht der noch ne Nummer komischer aus, als bspw. in schwarz..
Davon abgesehen ists stimmig aufgebaut. =)


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Du, Bert, ich glaub du wurdest vom Verkäufer übern Tisch gezogen..
> Das Unterrohr hat ja mehrere Beulen...!
> 
> Ne, im Ernst: Ich find den Rahmen eh schon nicht schön, aber in rot-weiss sieht der noch ne Nummer komischer aus, als bspw. in schwarz..
> Davon abgesehen ists stimmig aufgebaut. =)



Wo siehst du denn Beulen?


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Mh ich seh da keine Beulen, vielleicht fehlt mir da der geschulte Blick  , egal, jetzt gefällt mir dein Specialized doch. Das erste Bild unterm Weihnachtsbaum war eben doch nicht so toll, in dem Licht sieht es echt toll aus! Ich mag keine Barends, aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte, tolles Bike.


----------



## Unrest (5. Januar 2008)

Leute... Ich meinte das geschwungene Unterrohr.. 
Der Hauptgrund, warum ich den Rahmen unschön finde.
Direkt danach kommen die Ausfallenden, die mMn absolut nicht an den Rahmen passen.
(Rahmen "organisch" geschwungen, Ausfaller "technisch", eckig, gefräst; das passt nicht)


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Ich hab den Gedanken schon gehegt, dass jemand versucht zu äußern, dass die Art der Formgebung nicht ganz seinen Geschmack trifft, aber ich habe es für zu abwegig gehalten nagut.


----------



## Unrest (5. Januar 2008)

Nichts auf dieser Welt ist abwegig..
Aber ich sagte auch, dass es dennoch stimmig (farblich hauptsächlich) aufgebaut ist, also wars kein "runterputzen", falls du das impliziert hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webjoe4 (5. Januar 2008)

@ bernd:

hast du das bike vom schulz in neuenmarkt?
woher kommst du denn wenn ich fragen darf.. und wie fandst du den service?!?!


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Nichts auf dieser Welt ist abwegig..
> Aber ich sagte auch, dass es dennoch stimmig (farblich hauptsächlich) aufgebaut ist, also wars kein "runterputzen", falls du das impliziert hast.



Nein nein! Erstens kann sich jeder seine Meinung zu einem Bike bilden, ob die jemand anderen passt oder nicht(bsp.Canyon). Ich wollte dir auch keine bösen Unterstellungen machen, wollte lediglich sagen, dass ich dem Hintergedanken deiner Aussage fast auf die Schliche gekommen wär, hast ja das Rätsel aber auch gleich aufgelöst(wäre vermutlich wieder in einer 3 Seiten langen Diskussion ausgeartet)


----------



## klogrinder (5. Januar 2008)

Den Lrs hätt ich gern an meinem Enduro!
Also wenn du doch mal auf was leichteres gehst, sag Bescheid


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> (Rahmen "organisch" geschwungen, Ausfaller "technisch", eckig, gefräst; das passt nicht)



Nicht gefräst, sondern geschmiedet.

Zitat Specialized:
# S-Works FACT 10m Karbon-Hardtail-Rahmen, im Az1 Verfahren hergestellt, Mono-Stay-Sitzstreben, geschmiedete Ausfallenden mit Disc-Befestigung und austauschbares Schaltauge
# Specialized Karbon Set-back Sattelstütze, 30.9 300/350/400mm


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Den Lrs hätt ich gern an meinem Enduro!
> Also wenn du doch mal auf was leichteres gehst, sag Bescheid



Wenn ich den tauschen sollte, dann kommt der LRS auf mein Fully drauf. Mhm, dann müsste ich aber beim Fully den guten Tune LRS opfern. 

Aber im Moment muss ich erstmal damit fahren. So schnell werden wahrscheinlich keine größeren Veränderungen mehr stattfinden.


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> @ bernd:
> 
> hast du das bike vom schulz in neuenmarkt?
> woher kommst du denn wenn ich fragen darf.. und wie fandst du den service?!?!



Ja habe ich. Ist bereits mein drittes von ihm.

Ich komm aus "klein Sibirien". Das ist ca. 35 km in die andere Richtung als bei Dir.


----------



## arne1907 (5. Januar 2008)

OMG Schubi  

Am Fully nen Tune LRS und am CC Carbon HT nen Enduro LRS.....

Tausch das mal!


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> OMG Schubi
> 
> Am Fully nen Tune LRS und am CC Carbon HT nen Enduro LRS.....
> 
> Tausch das mal!



Warum denn? Das Fully ist ja vom Rahmen her etwas schwerer, das gleiche ich dann wieder mit dem Tune LRS aus. 

Nein im Ernst jetzt, ich kann nicht tauschen, weil ich am Fully die HS 33 fahre.


----------



## fatboy (5. Januar 2008)

@ hdamok


Das Idworx ist ja eines von diesen Sorglos-bikes, von denen man in den einschlägigen Magazinen öfter liest. Was ich aber geil finde, ist die hintere HS33.

Ist da ne Firmtech Halterung am Rahmen verbaut? Normalerweise sehen die Magurastopper doch klobiger aus, mit den dicken Kolben und so, aber bei Dir ist das ja sehr filigran für ne hs 33.


----------



## hdamok (5. Januar 2008)

Ja. Es ist eine Firmtech HS-33. 
Wenn ich es schaffe poste ich mal eine Nahaufnahme 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (6. Januar 2008)

Ich finds echt ein bisschen gefährlich ruhig hier! Auch wenn ihr das Bike schon kennt, mal ein Bild, nachdem ich mich in der Tauwetterlandschaft mal ein bisschen betätigt habe.


----------



## racejo (6. Januar 2008)

sagmal mit den reifen gehst du aufn trail?

was wiegt denn der rahmen?


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Januar 2008)

Ja mit den Reifen fahr ich im Gelände, das macht Spass ohne Ende, da man so gut wie keinen Grip hat. Der Rahmen wiegt zwischen 1820-1880g(so genau ging meine damalige Waage nicht, und für meine neue hab ich es noch nicht zerlegt). Kumpel fährt die Marathon Supreme, die haben noch weiniger Profil und der kommt genauso gut vorwährts wie ich, vorher hatte ich den Smart Sam, bei den leichten Trails die wir hier haben reicht der Marathon wirklich aus.


----------



## Jonez (7. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ja mit den Reifen fahr ich im Gelände, das macht Spass ohne Ende, da man so gut wie keinen Grip hat. ....



 


Ich finde es auch immer wieder spannend, ob ich die nächste Kurve wohl packe oder an einem Baum klebe.


----------



## racejo (7. Januar 2008)




----------



## EvilEvo (7. Januar 2008)

Nein echt, aber im Sommer wenn es wieder richtig los geht mit Geländetouren z.b. in den Brandenburger Wäldern gibt es wieder grobe Stollen(die Reifen hier sind immerhin schön haltbar und für das Wetter einigermaßen geeignet), allzu schnell fahr ich in unseren matschigen oder gefrorenen Wäldern eh nicht, vielleicht solltet ihr auch mal solche Reifen im Gelände probieren es ist auf jeden fall ein Erlebnis wert.
@ Racejo: Lachst du über mein Rahmengwicht? *heul* , kennt sich jemand mit Rotor-Rahmen aus, das is wenigstens was von hier und bezahlbar sind sie auch noch bitte mal per PM was durchgeben.


----------



## racejo (7. Januar 2008)

nene. mein rahmen wiegt momentan ähnlich viel 
scheiß rahmenbruch -.-

ich lach über das was jonez zitiert hat


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Januar 2008)

Ausnahmsweise sauber, Gewicht? Keine Ahnung, meine Personenwaage hat nur 1/2Kiloschritte und zeigt bei 3 Versuchen 3 verschiedene Gewichte an  , Schätzwert liegt um die 11Kilo.


----------



## schweffl (7. Januar 2008)

Geiles Teil

Echt ein schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2008)

Schön 
Was sind das für KTB?


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Januar 2008)

Besten Dank für euer Lob, da hat sich die lange Bastelei ja gelohnt  .

Die Kettenblätter sind die originalen von Truvativ.


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Januar 2008)

Ja das kenne ich micht diesen fragwürdigen Waagen. Hab dir ja schonmal als Kommentar geschrieben, dass ich das Bike einfach toll finde, es sieht echt hammer aus!


----------



## schweffl (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mich würde noch interessieren, was für einen Kurbelgarnitur du verbaut hast, denn mein Bike soll ja Shimanofrei werden.


----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2008)

Das ist die Stylo Team von Truvativ


----------



## der [email protected] (7. Januar 2008)

Meine Waage sagt 1440g in RH 48 - L. Kann ich mit leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (8. Januar 2008)

So bis morgen müsst ihr auf ein gutes Bild warten, leider ist es draussen recht dunkel und so musste der dunkele Flur herhalten. ich hoffe auf eure Gnade.

Das Bike: Red Bull NPL mit Manitou Swinger 3 -Way, Rock Shox Reba Team mit Pop Loc, Shimano Deore XT Schaltung mit KCNC Schaltröllchen und Alligator Zügen, Shimano Derore XTR Kassette mit Dura-Ace Kette, Shimano XTR Pedale, Atik Carbon Kurbel Standard mit Kermik Innenlager und KCNC Schrauben, Shimano Deore XT Disc Brake mit Titanschrauben,180er Wave Scheiben mit Titanschrauben, EBC Bremsbeläge, DT Swiss 240er Naben mit DT Swiss Comp und Mavic XC 717 disc, Kenda Kozmik Lite 1.95 mit Michelin C4Latex, Carbonschnellspanner von Leichtkraft, Specialized Toupé Team 138 mit KCNC ProLite mit Titanschrauben und roten Alu-Jokes, Easton EA 90 Vorbau, Easton EC 70 CFK, ODI Huffian BMX mit Straitline Alu-Kappen rot eloxiert 

Gewicht: 11,3 kg (leider)


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Januar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist die Stylo Team von Truvativ


@schweffl: So ist es, Stylo Team Modell 2007, Gewicht 860g bei 170mm (meine Küchenwaage funktioniert  ) Mit der Kurbel bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden, gefällt mir besser als meine 04er XT, da haltbarer bei mindestens gleichem Schaltkomfort.

@EvilEvo: Danke. Du hast wohl auch 'ne Vorliebe für rot?

@Hepatitis: Stimmiger Aufbau, gefällt mir. Ein besseres Bild wäre wirklich prima. Du bist nicht gerade klein, oder?

Und damit aus "Cross-Country Bikes  *(NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)*"
 kein Schwafel-Thread wird noch mein Fully, ist allerdings fast Serienzustand und kommt eher bei Marathons zum Einsatz.


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Januar 2008)

Schön, das Fully, ist mir glaub ich auch schon in deiner Galerie übern Weg geklickt. Ja ich steh auf Rot(eigentlich noch mehr auf Lila, aber das kriegt man so schwer), habe mir von Tiso auch noch paar rote Kleinteile bestellt und rote Titanschnellspanner von A2Z. 
Am RedBull fehlt noch das Gewisse Etwas, aber als reine Fahrmaschine ist es sicher gut,  11,3kg ist ja nun wirklich nicht schlimm soviel wiegt mein Diamondback reell auch, nach Liste gerechnet(Herstellerangaben), komme ich auf 11165g, alle Teile einzeln gewogen(ausser Rahmen mit Steuerlager und Sattelklemme) komme ich auf beachtliche 11320g. gut ich hab den Dreck mitgewogen, aber den hat man im reellen Leben nunmal auch zu bewegen.


----------



## maSk (8. Januar 2008)

Schicker Rahmen Lars  hast du dir schon überlegt was da alles dran kommen soll?


----------



## der [email protected] (9. Januar 2008)

maSk schrieb:


> Schicker Rahmen Lars  hast du dir schon überlegt was da alles dran kommen soll?



Das Bike ist schon fertig. Ist nur für den Winter zerlegt.

komplett XT, XTR07 Schaltwerk, Smica Lenker- Vorbau- bar Ends &Stütze, SLR XC Sattel, Eggbeater, DT Laufräder, Reba-Fork, NOKON gold, Marta SL Gold, Conti Race King LTD usw.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (9. Januar 2008)

@EvilEvo: ma das gewisse etwas kommt evt noch, aber ich möchte ihn halt nicht mit kompromissen verbinden. weiß nicht ob ich evt ein anderer rahmen kommen soll, bin mir da noch unschlüssig.

@Echinopsis: kommt noch aber heute regnets und es ist duster draussen, wollte ja eigentlich raus fahren und auf den stadtwällen ein bild machen aber so macht das wenig sinn. groß ... hm ja 1,87m oder so, woran hast es erkannt *g*

wie gesagt 11,3 kg ist mir echt zuviel irgendwie, aber würde beim einsparen nur unnötig geld ausgeben, evt ein leichterer rahmen wie nicolai oder sowas, ausserdem lockt mich ein HT, schön schwarz eloxiert *g* 

prinicpia oder sowas


----------



## maSk (9. Januar 2008)

Das nenn ich doch mal Farbe bekennen! Schön


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. Januar 2008)

mein neues Bike ... leider war die XTR Kurbel noch net da, sodass noch meine alte XT noch dran ist ;-)


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Januar 2008)

Hübsch, hübsch. Die HR-Scheibe sieht irgendwie "extrem" aus liegt das am Bild oder hast du da was anderes, noch dünneres drauf, wenn ja würd mich ein Detailbild interessiern.


----------



## Jonez (9. Januar 2008)

Das sind doch ganz normale Alligator Windcutter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (10. Januar 2008)

@Jonet

wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Bremsleistung? Und hast du sie mal nachgewogen? wenn ja, nenn doch bitte mal Daten.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (10. Januar 2008)

so das neue bild  leider reicht die zeit für meine grosse runde nicht.

gruß arnd


----------



## Unrest (10. Januar 2008)

Wie lange fährst du die ATIK Carbon schon? 
Kannst du mal kurz nen Erfahrungsbericht ablassen? 
Würdest du sie noch mal kaufen?
Nino mag vertrauenswürdig sein, aber ne unabängige Meinung ist besser.


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Januar 2008)

Ohh es gab mal schönes Wetter! Bei uns wars heut auch herrlich, so sieht das Gerät doch schon richtig toll aus. Ist ja doch einiges "individualisiert" überall rot eloxiertes Leuchten schön.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (10. Januar 2008)

Mein "arbeitspferd" 

















Xtr: HR Brems-schalteinheit; HR bremse
Magura: Hs33 VR bremse; Phanon gabel; "wonderbar" lenker Xc
Xt: umwerfer-schaltung; pedale; Kurbel
Mavic: "Cross ride" LR
ABR stütze (Katalog 220g) selbstgewogen 320g  wird noch geändert


----------



## Markus996 (10. Januar 2008)

Mein Bike:


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (10. Januar 2008)

nett


----------



## M4d_K3kz (11. Januar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wie lange fährst du die ATIK Carbon schon?
> Kannst du mal kurz nen Erfahrungsbericht ablassen?
> Würdest du sie noch mal kaufen?
> Nino mag vertrauenswürdig sein, aber ne unabängige Meinung ist besser.



ich habe sie von bikeaholics.de gebraucht gekauft, ist halt standard, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden. sie ist steiff und bisher macht das innenlager keine mucken. auch die verarbeitung ist echt okay, würde sie sofort nochmal kaufen.

gruß arnd


----------



## #easy# (11. Januar 2008)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> Mein "arbeitspferd"
> 
> 
> Xtr: HR Brems-schalteinheit; HR bremse
> ...



warum hast Du denn einem HS33 und V-Brake???

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (11. Januar 2008)

weil die gabel wohl firm-tech hat. gut gibt bessere lösung (zb magura standard hinten + margura firm tech vorne), aber evt wollte der junge herr es leichter haben, oder die gabel gebraucht gekauft oder oder oder.

gruß arnd


----------



## Jan_der_Don (11. Januar 2008)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> weil die gabel wohl firm-tech hat. gut gibt bessere lösung (zb magura standard hinten + margura firm tech vorne), aber evt wollte der junge herr es leichter haben, oder die gabel gebraucht gekauft oder oder oder.
> 
> gruß arnd




Genau.. Ich hatte mir die gabel günstig gebraucht dazugekauft. Ist aber ein ganz gutes verhätniss, mit der Firm- tech / V- Breake. Vorne hat mann mehr als genug bemskraft, und für hinten langt mir die V-break total. Ich hab sowieso noch nie nen Bike mit scheiben gehabt, kenne also VBreaks zur genüge, was das verhalten angeht, nur die flanken sauben halten & bei regen die flanke trocken halten(öfters ma bremsen) Ich hatte vorher heilt nur Xtr V-breaks drann, aber die geben langsam auch den geist auf  Kamm mir also ganz gelegen. Ich bau gerad noch nen zweites auf, mit Scheiben dann aber!!  (Die LR habe ich auch erst seit weinachten.. )


So sah dass vorher aus: PS. Alles selbst aufgebaut!!


----------



## Rasende Nase (11. Januar 2008)

Mal ein neues Bild von meinen Eigenbau.
Ersatz fürs RR im Winter. Mit neuer Bereifung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. Januar 2008)

Auch hier, ein eleganter Einsatz roter Elemente an einem ansosten schlichten Bike. So wirkt das erst wichtig.


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2008)

Einfach GEIL


----------



## der [email protected] (12. Januar 2008)

Nice! Der Rahmen sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (12. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir einen  
Gefällt mir sehr gut 


Was ist denn das für eine Sattelklemme? Hope?


----------



## Rasende Nase (12. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn das für eine Sattelklemme? Hope?[/QUOTE]

Es freut mich das es euch gefällt 
Ja, Sattelklemme und Spacer sind Hope


----------



## PowerMaxx (13. Januar 2008)

Hier mein Renner...


----------



## stingbuddy (13. Januar 2008)

tja wenn schon einige ihr rad zeigen, was haltet ihr von dem meiner frau?


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> tja wenn schon einige ihr rad zeigen, was haltet ihr von dem meiner frau?



auch wenn sie lieber den Weißen Rahmen hätte, finde ich das Rad sehr schick....


----------



## stingbuddy (13. Januar 2008)

das weisse findet sie schon schöner, aber nen 1000 er für nen 3 jahre alten rahmen finde ich schon happig und deswegen wird sie dieses noch ne weile fahren, bis es mal was anderes schönes weisses zum aufbauen gibt.


----------



## Jonez (13. Januar 2008)

@ Powermax
Hält der Sattel das aus?
Und für CC sollte der Sattel doch mindestens auf Lenkerhöhe sein


----------



## stingbuddy (13. Januar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> @ Powermax
> Hält der Sattel das aus?
> Und für CC sollte der Sattel doch mindestens auf Lenkerhöhe sein



wie meinst du das mit aushalten? wenn meine frau mit dem rad fährt, ist er um knapp 10 cm tiefer. momentan halte ich mich mit dem rad etwas fit, da ich noch auf meine neuen bremsen an meinem sting warte. bei ihr beträgt die sattelüberhöhung ca. 5-6 cm.


----------



## PowerMaxx (13. Januar 2008)

@ Jonez,

mittlerweile ein halbes Jahr dran und wird nicht geschont.   Gekröpfte Sattelstütze kommt scho nüber kurz oder lang...


----------



## Jonez (13. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> wie meinst du das mit aushalten? wenn meine frau mit dem rad fährt, ist er um knapp 10 cm tiefer. momentan halte ich mich mit dem rad etwas fit, da ich noch auf meine neuen bremsen an meinem sting warte. bei ihr beträgt die sattelüberhöhung ca. 5-6 cm.




@ powermax heißt nicht @ Stingbuddy   

mit "aushalten" meinte ich den extremen Versatz des Sattel`s nach hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (13. Januar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> @ powermax heißt nicht @ Stingbuddy
> 
> mit "aushalten" meinte ich den extremen Versatz des Sattel`s nach hinten.



habe ich verstanden. stand nur unter dem foto von mir. mein fehler. sorry.


----------



## Jonez (13. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ??????? ist doch alles ganz normal eingestellt.



Naja, so weit wie der Sattel hinten geklemmt ist, ist da gar nichts normal.
Abgesehen davon, dass der Maximalverstellbereich höchstwarscheinlich überschritten ist, ist das auf dauer nicht gut für die Streben. 

Wenn es schon ein halbes Jahr hält hat er halt glück


----------



## stingbuddy (13. Januar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Naja, so weit wie der Sattel hinten geklemmt ist, ist da gar nichts normal.
> Abgesehen davon, dass der Maximalverstellbereich höchstwarscheinlich überschritten ist, ist das auf dauer nicht gut für die Streben.
> 
> Wenn es schon ein halbes Jahr hält hat er halt glück



ich hoffe dass jetzt alles wieder normal abläuft. ich hatte vorhin die frage auf mich bezogen, weil es beim schreiben irgendwie eine überschneidung der antworten gab. der sattel bei powermaxx ist definitiv nicht richtig eingestellt. ich glaub da stimmt die ganze geometrie von dem rad nicht mit der körpergröße überein. da muss doch beim bergauffahren ständig das vorderrad steigen?


----------



## PowerMaxx (13. Januar 2008)

keine Sorge, das Vorderrad bleibt da wo es hin gehört. Lediglich passt der Vorbau nicht ganz. Konnte aus finanziellen Gründen noch nicht ersetzt werden. Spare mein Geld noch für eine Syntace Einheit. Bin übringens 174cm klein! 

Gruß


----------



## stingbuddy (13. Januar 2008)

PowerMaxx schrieb:


> keine Sorge, das Vorderrad bleibt da wo es hin gehört. Lediglich passt der Vorbau nicht ganz. Konnte aus finanziellen Gründen noch nicht ersetzt werden. Spare mein Geld noch für eine Syntace Einheit. Bin übringens 174cm klein!
> 
> wieso drehst du ihn nicht einfach um? dann liegst du auch gestreckter drauf und kannst den sattel ein stück nach vorne schieben.


----------



## PowerMaxx (13. Januar 2008)

Der Vorbau ist einfach zu kurz für den rahmen. Umdrehen geht nicht bei mir, da wenn ich allzu gestreckt/tief sitze, ich auf langen Strecken Probleme mit meinem einst gebrochenen Schlüsselbein bekomme.


----------



## timor1975 (14. Januar 2008)

Winterrad 07/08


----------



## _manuele_ (14. Januar 2008)

frostschutzmittel auch gleich noch nachgekippt? ^^

so mit diesen schutzblächen siehts fast aus wie ausm Baumarkt..ohhh der war jetzt hart.. nein aber ist natürlich nen echt feines gerät.. vorallem aber der Sommer look schaut erste sahne aus


----------



## arne1907 (16. Januar 2008)

Da meins noch ne Baustelle ist, poste ich mal das Bike meiner Frau.  

Nichts Besonderes aber unverwüstlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2008)

Meine Möhre.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dexter90 (17. Januar 2008)

@hhninja81

Gabel passt optisch absolut nicht.... und welchen Zweck hat so eine Gabel an einem CC-Bike?


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Januar 2008)

Die Leute, die Namen nicht kennen. Das ist eine Votec-Gabel, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das ist eine CC-Gabel. Die bauen nunmal auch an CC-Gabeln Doppelbrücken, auch wenn es sinnlos klingt, vermutlich auch ein Grund warum die damals pleite gegangen sind. Übrigens, tolle "Möhre" sieht ja auch total alt und vergammelt und billig aus *g* Rahmen vom Baumarkt?^^ Blöder Scherz, schönes Gerät.


----------



## Dexter90 (17. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die Leute, die Namen nicht kennen. Das ist eine Votec-Gabel, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das ist eine CC-Gabel. Die bauen nunmal auch an CC-Gabeln Doppelbrücken, auch wenn es sinnlos klingt, vermutlich auch ein Grund warum die damals pleite gegangen sind. Übrigens, tolle "Möhre" sieht ja auch total alt und vergammelt und billig aus *g* Rahmen vom Baumarkt?^^ Blöder Scherz, schönes Gerät.



Naja wenn das so ist, dann wird die Gabel schon ihren Zweck erfüllen. Das Gesamtbild ist wird durch die Gabel aber leider trotzdem getrübt. Der Rahmen ist nämlich richtig schön!


----------



## Jonez (17. Januar 2008)

Im Baumarkt baue die auch immer DB Gabeln an ihre Schleudern  


*duckundweg*


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Januar 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Naja wenn das so ist, dann wird die Gabel schon ihren Zweck erfüllen. Das Gesamtbild ist wird durch die Gabel aber leider trotzdem getrübt. Der Rahmen ist nämlich richtig schön!


Da hast vollkommen recht. Mit einer Manitou oder Fox würde es wesentlich stimmiger wirken, den Rahmen find ich auch hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (17. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Da meins noch ne Baustelle ist, poste ich mal das Bike meiner Frau.
> 
> Nichts Besonderes aber unverwüstlich.



Der Rahmen sieht zu groß für die Fahrerin aus, ich hatte auch noch keine Fatty (von dreien..) die nicht inert kürzester Zeit undicht war, da war ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht..


----------



## Sahnie (17. Januar 2008)

Neu aus dem Laden, da stand es aber wohl fast 15 Jahre im Lager. Die Greise werden Suntour wohl noch kennen. Fährt sich aber super.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Da meins noch ne Baustelle ist, poste ich mal das Bike meiner Frau.
> 
> Nichts Besonderes aber unverwüstlich.



Wenn deine Frau nicht gerade kurze Beine und einen extralangen Oberkörper hat, würde ich auch behaupten, dass der Rahmen 'ne Nummer zu groß ist. CD baut ja in der Regel auch noch recht lange Oberrohre. Kommt deine Frau damit wirklich klar? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit langem Oberrohr und so einer Lenkerüberhöhung vernünftig sitzen kann.

Die Lackierung ist klasse, die farbliche Zusammenstellung gefällt mir. Die Kurbel würde ich aber schleunigst rausschmeißen, bleischwer und butterweich  .

Grüße Tine


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Neu aus dem Laden, da stand es aber wohl fast 15 Jahre im Lager. Die Greise werden Suntour wohl noch kennen. Fährt sich aber super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahnsinn!!!!!! das rad hab ich mir in diesem zustand auch vor genau 14 jahren gekauft. habe damals 1500.- DM bezahlt. war das erste 24 gang mtb. wenn ich fragen darf, was hast du gelöhnt? klasse bike. wenn ich das so sehe kommen mir fast die tränen.


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht zu groß für die Fahrerin aus,..



Ja ist eigentlich auch zu groß aber war ein gutes Angebot und sie wollt ihn unbedingt haben, wegen der Farbe halt....

Nun muss sie da durch.  

Daher auch der kurze Vorbau und Riser aber naja, für ihre Bummel-Waldwegtouren ist das ok.

Und da sie vorher nen Hollandrad fuhr, passt auch die Lenkerüberhöhung.


----------



## Sahnie (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> wahnsinn!!!!!! das rad hab ich mir in diesem zustand auch vor genau 14 jahren gekauft. habe damals 1500.- DM bezahlt. war das erste 24 gang mtb. wenn ich fragen darf, was hast du gelöhnt? klasse bike. wenn ich das so sehe kommen mir fast die tränen.




110 Euro.


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> 110 Euro.



das ist ja wie weihnachten!!! hat der vielleicht noch eins in der ecke stehen? will auch eins


----------



## SID RACE (17. Januar 2008)

würde auch mein bild einfügen, wenn ich wüsste wie?
Außerdem ist die datei von meinem bild zu groß


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

SID RACE schrieb:


> würde auch mein bild einfügen, wenn ich wüsste wie?
> Außerdem ist die datei von meinem bild zu groß



am besten gehst du auf "deine fotos", dann lädst du von deinem computer aus die bilder hoch. wenn diese dann hochgeladen sind, erscheint unter den bildern eine urlnr., die du dann einfach zu dem von dir geschriebenen beiträgen dazu einfügst.


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (17. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> das ist ja wie weihnachten!!! hat der vielleicht noch eins in der ecke stehen? will auch eins




Ist ein eBay Händler. Nennt sich smilytattoo. Hat im Moment nichts drin. Aber hat 100erte an alten Rädern verscherbelt. Zum Teil gingen die neu für 50 Euro weg. Vielleicht hat er ja bald wieder was drin.


----------



## stingbuddy (17. Januar 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ist ein eBay Händler. Nennt sich smilytattoo. Hat im Moment nichts drin. Aber hat 100erte an alten Rädern verscherbelt. Zum Teil gingen die neu für 50 Euro weg. Vielleicht hat er ja bald wieder was drin.



danksche!!!!!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Januar 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Neu aus dem Laden, da stand es aber wohl fast 15 Jahre im Lager. Die Greise werden Suntour wohl noch kennen. Fährt sich aber super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wie geil issn das, es leben die 80ziger.  
Wird richtig warm ums herz, hatte eins von Raleigh
das sah ähnlich aus, geiles teil hat mich überall hin
gebracht. 
Glückwunsch zu deinem Neuerwerb. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## dawncore (17. Januar 2008)

Ja, die Frage interessiert mich auch?


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Januar 2008)

Dann darf ich auch mal mein "neues" altes. GT Zaskar, 1991:


----------



## der [email protected] (18. Januar 2008)

welch` Sahneschnitte.....Mein Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## schuberth1 (18. Januar 2008)

Zaskar ist kult 

Glückwunsch, das Zaskar müsste im Wert doch steigen, oder?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2008)

Sorry, Handybild!


----------



## Lizzard (19. Januar 2008)

Den hässlichen Tachomagneten hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1977t (19. Januar 2008)

Wow, das schaut ja aus, wie frisch aus dem Laden.... Glückwunsch zu dem "Oldschool" Teil.........



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dann darf ich auch mal mein "neues" altes. GT Zaskar, 1991:


----------



## Laggiman (19. Januar 2008)

Hier mein Voitl XC


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2008)

Das alte Rocky Mountain Element find ich irgendwie richtig toll, das Voitl is auch sehr edel, nur die Bremsen passen da irgendwie nicht dran, für ein Voitl einfach zu billig.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Januar 2008)

Danke für die netten Kommentare zu meinem Element.
Als das Foto entstand, kam es tatsächlich frisch aus dem Laden, es hat nämlich an diesem Tag den King und eine neue Gabel bekommen. 
Inzwischen sieht die Sache aber wieder ganz anders aus...


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Januar 2008)

mein Bike mal; jetzt mit komplett XT08






Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Januar 2008)

Genau so muss das aussehen  

Leider kann man vor lauter Dreck nicht mehr viel vom Bike erkennen .
Ich hätt das LTD nicht in schwarz genommen, schwarz kann jeder. Cube hat doch soooo coole Farben. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (21. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte anstatt der XT-Gruppe erstmal in einen leichten LRS oder neue Gabel investiert. Sinnvoll wären auch andere Bremsen, die Julie sind nicht das Beste für solchen Dreck, finde auch die WCS-Teile ein bisschen unpassend, ein richtiges Konzept ist da nicht drin,ausser es wird noch mehr erneuert, aber RICHTIG GEILES BILD!, und das is die Hauptsache.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich finds ein schönes Rad. Aber..bist du mit der Tora zufrieden?


----------



## Milass (21. Januar 2008)

Jo kauf dir ma a gscheite forke, sid oder so


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Januar 2008)

in dem Fall - gutes aussagekräftiges Bild -


----------



## Nafets190 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

@EvilEvo: bin ja noch nicht fertig mit dem Bike, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen .
Räder kommen vielleicht im Sommer die 4.2D von DT Swiss mit 240s Naben.
Gabel wird vielleicht eine Magura Durin, mal schauen, bei den Bremsen bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher.

Gruß
Stefan




EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich hätte anstatt der XT-Gruppe erstmal in einen leichten LRS oder neue Gabel investiert. Sinnvoll wären auch andere Bremsen, die Julie sind nicht das Beste für solchen Dreck, finde auch die WCS-Teile ein bisschen unpassend, ein richtiges Konzept ist da nicht drin,ausser es wird noch mehr erneuert, aber RICHTIG GEILES BILD!, und das is die Hauptsache.


----------



## CSB (21. Januar 2008)

> Jo kauf dir ma a gscheite forke, sid oder so



Seit wann ist ne SID ne gscheite Forke?


----------



## s.schwabe (21. Januar 2008)

ohne Worte...


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Januar 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> ohne Worte...



Für mich das schönste Bike hier im Forum!!


----------



## lemma (21. Januar 2008)

jo, fettes teil.

was wiegts ?


----------



## sebi1000 (21. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (22. Januar 2008)

nette Idee - mal benutzt und dann sauber ! 

gehst du mit dem Hochdruckstrahler vor ? 
genau da liegt derzeit mein Problem !

P.S. nettes Rad !  
auch das davor cooler Carbon Racer ! !


----------



## der [email protected] (22. Januar 2008)

Das IBIS ist einfach nur lecker!!!! Glückwunsch!!! Gewicht und Preis...Herlich mit der eloxierten Umlenkwippe und mal entlich einer, der Salsa verbaut!!! Tune-Nabe?


----------



## sebi1000 (22. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> nette Idee - mal benutzt und dann sauber !
> 
> gehst du mit dem Hochdruckstrahler vor ?
> genau da liegt derzeit mein Problem !



Guten Morgen,
Danke! Ja ich bin über den Rahmen dezent mit dem Dampfstrahler drüber, um das gröbste wegzubekommen, aber das meiste dann in Handarbeit- was nicht so einfach war, man siehts an manchen stellen- das Putzwasser ist mir einfach gefroren! Halt eine schlechte Jahreszeit, um sein Rad drausen zu putzen, hab dann in der Dusche fertig geputzt.


----------



## Lateralus (22. Januar 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> hoffe es gefällt euch ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Dir der Rahmen "etwas" zu groß ist?


----------



## s.schwabe (22. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Das IBIS ist einfach nur lecker!!!! GlÃ¼ckwunsch!!! Gewicht und Preis...Herlich mit der eloxierten Umlenkwippe und mal entlich einer, der Salsa verbaut!!! Tune-Nabe?



Danke fÃ¼r das Kompliment.
Das Rad ist nicht super leicht, 12,0 kg. Die Naben sind von Chris King.
Der Preis dÃ¼rfte in Deutschland so um die 7000â¬ liegen. Habe es allerdings im Heimatland von IBIS deutlich gÃ¼nstiger bekommen.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Januar 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @EvilEvo: bin ja noch nicht fertig mit dem Bike, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen .
> Räder kommen vielleicht im Sommer die 4.2D von DT Swiss mit 240s Naben.
> ...



Das ist eine gute Entscheidung, die Teile find ich super, dann passt es auch richtig zusammen. Zusammenstellung ist genehmigt^^   .


----------



## webjoe4 (22. Januar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Dir der Rahmen "etwas" zu groß ist?




rahmen passt einwandfrei!
bin 2 meter groß.. da muss eben n größerer rahmen her


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Januar 2008)

Das Ibis...


----------



## Matze S. (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo, dann will ich auch mal. Es ist ein Giant 2001. Original ist nur noch Rahmen und Bremse, alles andere habe ich letztes Jahr erneuert. Geplant ist noch eine Xt Kurbel u. neue Bremsen. Ansonsten bin ich top zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (22. Januar 2008)

Dahinter, sind das die alten Laufräder? *g*. Der Lenker ist doch extrem gekröpft, das passt optisch nicht. Aber das Bike hat eine sehr ordentliche und aufgeräumte Optik. Sieht sonst wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Matze S. (22. Januar 2008)

Hi, ja das waren die alten, aber vom Kompfort nicht zu empfehlen . Bei dem ersten Bild sind noch Rigida- Felgen drauf. Jetzt habe ich SUN Mtx drauf, sind zwar etwas schwerer, aber laufen echt gut.Lenker und Vorbau sind auch neu, sieht man auf dem zweitem Bild. Sieht besser aus und fährt sich angenehmer.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Januar 2008)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, dachte das ist nur ein blöder Winkel. Ja auf dem 2. Bild sieht es noch besser aus.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC 2001 nach komplett Umbau 

http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1306/s4c8ivs3_jpg.htm

Sushi


----------



## GlanDas (24. Januar 2008)

sehr geil nett, endlich mal ein gelbes Rad!


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Januar 2008)

WOW! Das Specialized is geil! Sieht echt heiß aus,fast schon ein Kunstwerk da passt einfach alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (24. Januar 2008)

das foto ist aber mehr schlecht als recht


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Januar 2008)

ich würde noch die Sattelstütze Tausche am besten Thomson oder so, Und nen Filigraneren Sattel, dadurch würde es noch sportlicher wirken, ist aber geschmackssache....


----------



## toster (24. Januar 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> ohne Worte...



uaaa..... wunderschön

wenn du das rad noch zum oberhammer machen willst, dann verbau noch Xentis-Laufräder , die würden absolut perfekt zum rahmen passen.


----------



## Sahnie (24. Januar 2008)

toster schrieb:


> uaaa..... wunderschön
> 
> wenn du das rad noch zum oberhammer machen willst, dann verbau noch Xentis-Laufräder , die würden absolut perfekt zum rahmen passen.



Oder er hat eine richtige Kasperbude.


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> WOW! Das Specialized is geil! Sieht echt heiß aus,fast schon ein Kunstwerk da passt einfach alles.



Danke  Heute ist moch mein neuer Race Face Deus XC Low Riser 2007
gekommen 


Sushi


----------



## der [email protected] (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Hier nochmal ein paar neue PICS von mienem Winterumbau ( Umbau im Winter, fahren im Sommer ).Am WE werden dann Laufräder gebaut. Gabel habe ich jetzt von 100mm auf 85mm getravelt.


----------



## CSB (25. Januar 2008)

Porno!!!....gefällt mir gut auch wenn ichs persönlich viel dezenter mag


----------



## daddy yo yo (25. Januar 2008)

"zurück in die 80er" - mann, ich dachte (hoffte) wir hätten die 80s weit hinter uns gelassen...


----------



## mph (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo, was sagt ihr zu meinem neuem:













Titan & Alu Schrauben fehlen noch, Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht, Reifen werden wohl noch gewechselt & Flaschenhalter fehlen..

Gruß Max


----------



## -MaLi- (26. Januar 2008)

das ist doch mal ne rennmaschine für alle schotterwege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (26. Januar 2008)

Sieht gut aus.
Was wiegt es denn?

...und Fotos als von der anderen Seite


----------



## mph (26. Januar 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ne rennmaschine für alle schotterwege



stehst wohl nicht auf HT, ich schon 





Jonez schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Was wiegt es denn?
> 
> ...und Fotos als von der anderen Seite



Hi, hab noch ein Foto dazu gemacht.. so wie es auf dem Bild steht hat es 9,16 kg. Allerdings sind die Reifen mit 505g / 507g für 1,9 sehr schwer & es ist viel Mich drin. Mit dem ´07 RR war mein LRS ca. 200g leichter..

Gruß max


----------



## mph (26. Januar 2008)

...ich grade mal nach gerechnet der LRS war sogar 265g leichter. Hab damals die Reifen leider nicht gewogen.

Gruß Max


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Januar 2008)

@mph

Absolut fette Kiste, da schlägst du so manchen hier aus dem Rennen. 
Mich würde mal die Zahl interessieren um die dein Bankkonto jetzt ärmer ist, sagst du´s uns.....? 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Januar 2008)

Bist du mit der Kiste schon im Dreck unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## jones (26. Januar 2008)

sieht richtig gut aus  

hat die gabel 100mm?


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Januar 2008)

@ der [email protected]: Die Kombination von schwarz-rot-goldenen Nokons und der rosa Rahmenfarbe am Tundra ist wirklich fies. Aber bei so gewagten Kombinationen gibt es wohl nur zwei mögliche Meinungen, entweder man findet's toll oder scheußlich. Hauptsache dir gefällt es. Was ist der Rahmen für ein Modelljahr?

@ mph: Schönes Teil, sieht schon im Stand schnell aus. Die rot eloxierten Elemente am roten Rahmen wären mir etwas zuviel, sonst sehr schick. Die fließenden Formen des Rahmens haben was.


----------



## mete (26. Januar 2008)

Beim rosa- Steppenwolf würde ich anstelle der Aquarienschläuche um die Nokons lieber Schutzfolie verwenden, das scheuert trotzdem den Lack durch. Beim Speci würde ich die Reifenwahl überdenken, die S- works- Dinger taugen nicht.


----------



## Carcassonne (26. Januar 2008)

Das Speci hebt sich wohltuend von den 2/3 schwarzer Bikes ab, die hier geposted werden. Auch deshalb -aber nicht nur- auch von mir ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (26. Januar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @mph
> 
> Absolut fette Kiste, da schlägst du so manchen hier aus dem Rennen.
> Mich würde mal die Zahl interessieren um die dein Bankkonto jetzt ärmer ist, sagst du´s uns.....?
> ...



Danke, ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Gesamtrechnung gemacht, weiß auch nicht ob ich es mache.. 




Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Bist du mit der Kiste schon im Dreck unterwegs gewesen?



noch nicht.. Gabel und LR bin ich ein paar hundert km am Rocky gefahren..




jones schrieb:


> sieht richtig gut aus
> 
> hat die gabel 100mm?



Danke schön, ja noch hat sie 100mm ich muss mal schauen wie ich damit zurecht komm (ist etwas höher als mein Rocky mit 80mm). Vielleicht mache ich aus den 100 / 90mm.



Echinopsis schrieb:


> @ mph: Schönes Teil, sieht schon im Stand schnell aus. Die rot eloxierten Elemente am roten Rahmen wären mir etwas zuviel, sonst sehr schick. Die fließenden Formen des Rahmens haben was.



Danke, ja der Rahmen gefällt mir auch richtig gut. & die 2008 Lackierung finde ich auch richtig gelungen, besser als die 2007er mit den Flammen auf dem Oberrohr..



mete schrieb:


> Beim rosa- Steppenwolf würde ich anstelle der Aquarienschläuche um die Nokons lieber Schutzfolie verwenden, das scheuert trotzdem den Lack durch. Beim Speci würde ich die Reifenwahl überdenken, die S- works- Dinger taugen nicht.



Ja ich denke auch das die Reifen fliegen gehen, die 260g mehr sind einfach zu viel (obwohl ich auch sehr viel Milch verwendet hab...) & dann wäre ich wohl auch unter 9kg

Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (26. Januar 2008)

@ mph

Ist wirklich ein gelungener Aufbau geworden, hoffe bin auch bald fertig.  

Tausche bitte die Reifen.


----------



## der [email protected] (27. Januar 2008)

@Echinopsis

das mit dem rot ist echt fies!!! Es ging mir halt um die Bedeutung der Farben, als um die Optik. Habe aber auch schon überlegt es wieder raus zu nehmen!

@ mete

Das Bike ist Modelljahr 2007

@mph

schönes Bike!!! Die Naben passen auch sehr gut + der ZTR Schriftzug...super stimmig!!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Januar 2008)

@mph

Sag mal was für ne Gabel an deinem S-Works ist´n das, hat die Carbontauchrohre oder täusch ich mich, kann sie auch für schwere Fahrer verwendet werden....? 
Ach ja, Federweg, Lockout etc......würden mich noch interessieren... 
Dank dir schon mal.. 
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## müsing (27. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Hallo, was sagt ihr zu meinem neuem:...Gruß Max



sehr hübsches rad


----------



## Il Capitano (27. Januar 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer
Die Gabel dürfte ne Pace RC39 sein. Diese hat Carbontauchrohre und nen Lenkerlockout. Dieses Exemplar hat wie schon oben geschrieben 100mm Federweg. Aus einigen Postings von Leuten die die Pace gefahren haben geht hervor, dass die Steifigkeit etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Bike  
Wird in Zukunft noch einige Veränderungen geben  



























PS: Bitte keine bösen Bemerkungen über den gelben Aufkleber der wie ich selber weiß das Gesamtbild zestört.   Aber der muss sein da ich von diesem Radgeschäft gesponsert werde.  

Greeetz


----------



## webjoe4 (27. Januar 2008)

geiles ding!
was für griffe hast du dran?


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Danke  

Die Griffe sin von Ritchey... müssten die Ritchey TGV sein... sin halt aus Gummi und nicht die leichtesten und werden in nächster zeit gegen Extralight oder ähnliche getauscht...  

Greetz


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Januar 2008)

@ mph: haste noch keine Probleme mit der Pace im Dreck gehabt bisher?


----------



## mph (27. Januar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @mph
> 
> Sag mal was für ne Gabel an deinem S-Works ist´n das, hat die Carbontauchrohre oder täusch ich mich, kann sie auch für schwere Fahrer verwendet werden....?
> Ach ja, Federweg, Lockout etc......würden mich noch interessieren...
> ...



siehe unten 



müsing schrieb:


> sehr hübsches rad



Dankeschön!!



Il Capitano schrieb:


> @stollenreifenheizer
> Die Gabel dürfte ne Pace RC39 sein. Diese hat Carbontauchrohre und nen Lenkerlockout. Dieses Exemplar hat wie schon oben geschrieben 100mm Federweg. Aus einigen Postings von Leuten die die Pace gefahren haben geht hervor, dass die Steifigkeit etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt.



Hi, alles richtig nur C- type hast du vergessen (die silberne/Titan krone)

Sorry musste sein. 



Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> @ mph: haste noch keine Probleme mit der Pace im Dreck gehabt bisher?



bis jetzt nicht. Das was etwas genervt hat war das der Lock Out Hebel manchmal "zurück gerutscht ist", das ist aber nach meinem Umbau weg...

Gruß MAx

PS: was würdet ihr für ne Sattelstütze verbauen?? Warte eigentlich auf die Tune in Carbon..


----------



## arne1907 (27. Januar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> PS: was würdet ihr für ne Sattelstütze verbauen?? Warte eigentlich auf die Tune in Carbon..



Da gehört nix Anderes als ne Thomson MP SB ran.


----------



## Musicman (27. Januar 2008)

Meins, leider nur Indoor


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Januar 2008)

schaut richtig gut aus - sehr schöne Farbkombination !


----------



## pretender (28. Januar 2008)

hier auch meine red lady lol ( bin leider neu und daher habt ebarmen mit mir ) verbeserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen 





zu den komponenten da sage ich nichts da es sich um ein acera mist handelt da muss ich dran arbeiten aber für den anfang reicht es mir 
was den sattel angeht tja war etwas verstellt


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Januar 2008)

pretender schrieb:


> hier auch meine red lady lol ( bin leider neu und daher habr ebarmen mit mir ) verbeserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, bist du sehr klein oder warum ist der Sattel so niedrig, ansonsten von weitem siehts doch gut aus... 
Nee ma im Ernst, wie schauts mit Komponenten aus....? 
Gewicht etc.
Gruß
Stolli
Und viel Spass hier mit uns im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (28. Januar 2008)

Mein Winterbike:


----------



## Il Capitano (29. Januar 2008)

@ pretender
Mach um Gottes Willen diesen unsäglichen Plastikschutz an der Kassette runter.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Januar 2008)

pretender schrieb:


> hier auch meine red lady lol ( bin leider neu und daher habt ebarmen mit mir ) verbeserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm, ich muß schon sagen sehr vernünftige Einstellung, denn jeder fängt mal klein an.....
Ging mir aber mit meinem ersten Rad auch so(Kettler Alu-Schlampe)
Viel Erfolg beim pimpen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## kettenknecht (29. Januar 2008)

pretender schrieb:


> hier auch meine red lady lol ( bin leider neu und daher habt ebarmen mit mir ) verbeserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey man ich hab mit aldi baumarktschrott angefangen, insofern hast du schon mal einen guten start hingelegt  



> @ pretender
> Mach um Gottes Willen diesen unsäglichen Plastikschutz an der Kassette runter.



ja das solltest du wirklich machen sticht einfach -negativ- ins auge


----------



## stscit04 (29. Januar 2008)




----------



## MrProd (30. Januar 2008)

Hab mich zwar doch entschieden noch ein paar Teile auszutauschen, aber so sauber bekomm ich es eh nie wieder hin:


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Januar 2008)

MrProd schrieb:


> Hab mich zwar doch entschieden noch ein paar Teile auszutauschen, aber so sauber bekomm ich es eh nie wieder hin:



Lecker Rädchen....


----------



## redbaron-bmx (30. Januar 2008)

na gut.....so, bild!



p.s. -Pretender-, gut ding will weile haben...also mach dir kein kopf und viel spaß bei der bastelei.


----------



## der [email protected] (30. Januar 2008)

Kocmo Titan... Ist das lecker....mmmhhhhh.....was soll man noch sagen ausser.....IST DAS EIN TRAUMBIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skully (30. Januar 2008)

Hey,

also ich trau mich auch mal, bitte zerreist mich nicht gleich in der Luft wegen Sachen wie Bildquali und teilweise Komponenten wie Hayes Sole und RST ... Bin momentan leider pleite.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2008)

Interessanter Rahmen, CC-tauglich isses prinzipiell auch, passt doch. Ist ja hier nicht der Kunstwerke-Thread .

Schönes Bike, bei dem Rahmen lohnt sich später auch das Aufrüsten.


----------



## Musicman (30. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> schaut richtig gut aus - sehr schöne Farbkombination !



Danke


----------



## redbaron-bmx (30. Januar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Kocmo Titan... Ist das lecker....mmmhhhhh.....was soll man noch sagen ausser.....IST DAS EIN TRAUMBIKE


fettes...DANKE!


----------



## redbaron-bmx (30. Januar 2008)

Skully schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also ich trau mich auch mal, bitte zerreist mich nicht gleich in der Luft wegen Sachen wie Bildquali und teilweise Komponenten wie Hayes Sole und RST ... Bin momentan leider pleite.


..interessanter rahmen..muss ich auch sagen besonders das steuerrohr!..
aber ist doch gar nicht schlecht das rad! teilweise gute und langlebige komponeneten xo,kurbel usw. geht doch...


----------



## Skully (30. Januar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Interessanter Rahmen, CC-tauglich isses prinzipiell auch, passt doch. Ist ja hier nicht der Kunstwerke-Thread .
> 
> Schönes Bike, bei dem Rahmen lohnt sich später auch das Aufrüsten.



Danke! 



redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> ..interessanter rahmen..muss ich auch sagen besonders das steuerrohr!..
> aber ist doch gar nicht schlecht das rad! teilweise gute und langlebige komponeneten xo,kurbel usw. geht doch...



Danke. Kann das Lob nur zurückgeben... tolles Rad das Kocmo.

PS. Wundert mich, dass noch kein Kommentar zu meinem Spacerturm aus aus zwei konischen spacern gefallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (30. Januar 2008)

Skully schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass noch kein Kommentar zu meinem Spacerturm aus aus zwei konischen spacern gefallen ist



Mh wahrscheinlich, weil der unmögiche Rahmen davon abgelenkt hat. Also ich find den Rahmen eine absolute Katastrophe, die Dinger taugen einfach nichts die Steifigkeitswerte und Gewichte sind ein Witz. Die Kurbel als gut zu bezeichnen, ist aber wirklich der größte Witz, habe noch niemanden kennengelernt, der mit einer LX-Kurbel zufrieden war, der sie wirklich mal sportlich beutzt hat(bevor jemand nervt, habe selbst eine geschrottet nach 3500km) Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, Geldsorgen kenne ich selbst also lass dich nicht ärgern.


----------



## Unrest (30. Januar 2008)

Hab ne LX HT2 eine Saison 5000km geprügelt. Dabei waren 3 Marathons und 2 Straßenrennen.
Schlecht ist sie jedenfalls nicht.
Hab auch nur auf ne XT gewechselt um ein wenig Gewicht zu sparen und neue Innenlager auf Reserve zu haben.


----------



## EvilEvo (30. Januar 2008)

Dann solltest du aber auch mal den Steifigkeitsunterschied bemerkt haben, gegen die neue XT ist die 05er LX ja nun wirklich wie Gummi. Habe leider keine Bilder von dem zerstörten Gewinde der Kettenblattverschraubung nachdem, den abefahrenen Kettenblättern, die nix ausgehalten haben und schnell verschlissen. Vom Innenlager fang ich garnicht erst an, jedenfalls nicht berauschend. die neuen sind wesentlich besser, hab 2 Bikes mit den neuen, die sind wirklich gut.


----------



## Markus996 (30. Januar 2008)

LX-Kurbel schlecht, so ein Schwachsinn! Da haben wir's doch, Du redest von der '05 LX, also vergleiche mal nicht Äpfel mit Birnen. Die 05er ist doch noch gar keine HT2-Kurbel gewesen. Fahr mal die aktuelle LX (582), da ist kein Unterschied zu XT in der Steifigkeit, beides HT2-Kurbeln, beide mit Stahlachse.
Ich fahre selbst XTR und würde an mein Haupt-Bike auch nur XTR verbauen, aber nicht, weil die Gruppen Deore, LX und XT schlechter sind. Ich habe übrigens auch eine solche 582er LX hier, Steifigkeit einwandfrei, Lager identisch zu XT.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Mh wahrscheinlich, weil der unmögiche Rahmen davon abgelenkt hat. Also ich find den Rahmen eine absolute Katastrophe, die Dinger taugen einfach nichts die Steifigkeitswerte und Gewichte sind ein Witz. Die Kurbel als gut zu bezeichnen, ist aber wirklich der größte Witz, habe noch niemanden kennengelernt, der mit einer LX-Kurbel zufrieden war, der sie wirklich mal sportlich beutzt hat(bevor jemand nervt, habe selbst eine geschrottet nach 3500km) Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, Geldsorgen kenne ich selbst also lass dich nicht ärgern.



Oooooha da reißt aber jemand die Klappe auf. Dann beleg deine Behauptungen doch bitte mal mit Daten, insbesondere vom Rahmen würden mich die interessieren.

Zur LX HT2: Die problemloseste und zumindest subjektiv steifste Kurbel, die ich je hatte. In punkto Preis-Leistung meiner bescheidenen und unbedeutenden Meinung nach unschlagbar.


----------



## Markus996 (30. Januar 2008)

@redbaron-bmx
Wie fährt sich der FF (2,25er?) eigentlich auf dem Vorderrad? Habe ihn (in 2,25") bisher nur auf'm Hinterrad und finde ihn wirklich nicht schlecht. Was fährst Du damit?


----------



## EvilEvo (30. Januar 2008)

Markus996 schrieb:


> LX-Kurbel schlecht, so ein Schwachsinn! Da haben wir's doch, Du redest von der '05 LX, also vergleiche mal nicht Äpfel mit Birnen. Die 05er ist doch noch gar keine HT2-Kurbel gewesen. Fahr mal die aktuelle LX (582),Ich habe übrigens auch eine solche 582er LX hier, Steifigkeit einwandfrei, Lager identisch zu XT.



Scheissse wenn man keine Ahnung hat und trotzdem rumlabern will! Selbstverständlich ist die 05er LX eine Hollowtech II (FCM 580) gug sie dir an :http://www.tkdami.net/~ania14/fotki/duze/korby_suporty/Korba LX FC-M580.jpg die ist nunmal Modelljahr 05 dafür kann ich nunmal nichts. Und diese Kurbel hat bei mir nunmal einfach nichts getaugt. Die FCM 582 ist die neue 08er Version mit vergrößertem Achsdurchmesser und dünnwanderigerer Achse nämlich wie sie in der 04er XT, XTR und 08er XT verbaut ist, wenn die Steifigkeit so toll gewesen wäre, hätte man sich die Überarbeitung gespart.


----------



## Musicman (30. Januar 2008)

Könnt ihr mal zum Thema zurück kommen, bitte?

@EvilEvo: Die Ausdrucksweise ist ja mal richtig geschmeidig


----------



## Markus996 (30. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist die 05er LX eine Hollowtech II (FCM 580)


Dann schreib' das doch gleich so hin, d.h. die konkrete Bezeichnung. Hatte mich wohl vertan, '05 dürfte die LX tatsächlich HT2 bekommen haben ('03 XTR, '04 XT,...). Ja, die alte hatte eine dickwändigere Aluachse, die aktuelle eine dünnwändigere Stahlachse (wie XT, XTR). Die Hone hat weiterhin die Aluachse und die fahren soviele Leute abseits CC und die wenigsten haben Probleme damit. Indes möchte ich nicht abstreiten, dass Du Probleme mit der Kurbel hattest, keine Ahnung. Mir ging es aber um Deine Pauschalaussage, dass die LX-Kurbel schlecht sei und das ist sie einfach nicht. Wie gesagt, ich habe auch eine 582er LX hier und die ist steif. Ende Diskussion. Kümmer Dich doch lieber um Deine bunten Endhülsen mit XTR-Gravur  

ps: ist mir aber eigentlich auch egal, denn unter XTR kommt mir persönlich nichts ans Bike  Alternativ Race Face Deus oder die neue Next.


----------



## spooky817 (31. Januar 2008)

Mein XC Bike mit verschiedenen aufbauten:
So mit 7,4Kg

















und's andere:












LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (31. Januar 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> Mein XC Bike mit verschiedenen aufbauten:
> So mit 7,4Kg
> 
> 
> ...



Huuuuiiii, sehr edel, gefällt mir sehr gut....
Wobei mir das Scott noch nen Tick besser gefällt....


----------



## #easy# (31. Januar 2008)

Ok hat schon was die Bike's wieviel wiegt denn das Scott? Wobei bei der Übersetzung ist der Einsatz ziehmlich eingeschränkt. Würde die Bike's fast schon mehr in die Ecke Uphill stellen. 
easy


----------



## der [email protected] (31. Januar 2008)

@spooky

schöne Bikes!!! aber Deine Bremszüge an der VR-Bremse sind echt lang!!!
sind das KCNC-Leitrollen? Erfahrung mit Haltbarkeit? Ist das im Scott eine FRM-Fork? Das einzige, was mich persönlich ein wenig am alten Scale stören würde, dass man das Schaltauge nicht wechseln kann!!

@EvilEvo

ich finde es echt mutig von Dir, andere Leute immer so zu kritisieren!!!
Du hast selber echt kein berauschendes Bike, meckerst aber an jedem anderen herum.....


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Januar 2008)

Der Spooky-Rahmen ist toll. Aber den Aufbau finde ich ziemlich wild und konzeptlos. Warum hast du unterschiedliche Felgen vorne und hinten?

Tante Edit sagt grad fallen ihr noch die gelochten Kettenblätter auf. Da hätte ich kein Vertrauen zu. Leichtbau ist ja gut und schön, aber wegen ein paar Gramm auf eine vernünftige Übersetzung zu verzichten und die Stabilität sicherheitsrelevanter Teile zu gefährden, finde ich übertrieben.


----------



## stingbuddy (31. Januar 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer
die räder an sich finde ich persönlich nicht richtig abgestimmt. die leichten cantibremshebel mit v-brakes passen nicht so ganz finde ich. genauso kann man mit diesen rädern nicht cross country fahren, da fehlen drei sachen: ein umwerfer, ein kleineres kettenblatt und ein schalthebel. aber ansonsten finde ich dass es keine schönen räder, sondern schöne teile sind, die aber nicht ganz zusammenpassen. 

aber geschmäcker sind verschieden. zum glück, sonst würden wir alle das gleiche rad haben.


----------



## EmJay (31. Januar 2008)

Bitte bitte Bremszüge kürzen oder ein "Vorsicht, Bremszug schwenkt aus"-Schild anbringen...


----------



## erkan1984 (31. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Bitte bitte Bremszüge kürzen oder ein "Vorsicht, Bremszug schwenkt aus"-Schild anbringen...



das bringt echt was..

Was wiegt denn das Scott?! unter 6kg?!


----------



## FR_SvenSon (31. Januar 2008)

sach mal dir ist bewust das du deine bremsseile falsch hast. 
rechts ist für hinten und links für vorne

mach das mal ordentlich weil so verfängst dich ja überall..

und die gabel sieht mir zu sehr nach rennrad aus..

aber musst du ja mit rumgondeln


----------



## EmJay (31. Januar 2008)

Übrigens auf Bild 6- sehr nette Pantoffeln, hab ähnliche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (31. Januar 2008)

stimmt die Gabel sieht schwer nach 29" aus?????


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2008)

Also die Leichtbaubikes, naja eben extrem leicht und das sieht man auch, optisch nicht ganz mein Ding, aber das alte XTR-Schaltwerk sieht echt edel aus.

Muss mich nochmal wegen dem Univega melden, Gewicht laut Bike 2237g, aber das ist ja nicht schwer(Rh 48) Steifigkeitswerte lagen(hab nur den Nachfolger gefunden) bei STW 51 und maximale Steifigkeit 71, war damit echt am unteren Ende. Und der Vorgänger war bestimmt nicht besser.


----------



## stingbuddy (31. Januar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> das bringt echt was..
> 
> Was wiegt denn das Scott?! unter 6kg?!



6 kg???????????? wie soll das funktionieren. da kenn ich nur eines und da sind ganz andere teile dran. das fkt. mit nokon, roox vorbau(242gr), ritchey sattelstütze. das geht nicht. das einzige was da etwas rausreisst ist die "rennradgabel". aber das ganze hat mit cross country nix mehr zu tun. zugverlegung........ bestimmt vom motorrad so gewöhnt. kenn ich auch ein paar leute, aber wenn dann anständig verlegen.


----------



## Fuchsig (31. Januar 2008)

für [email protected]  
[email protected]

ich finde es echt mutig von Dir, andere Leute immer so zu kritisieren!!!
Du hast selber echt kein berauschendes Bike, meckerst aber an jedem anderen herum.....[/QUOTE]

lol du bist ja lustig r7 plati 08er xt gruppe avid juicy 5 is nich berauschend  muss mir mal gleich dann bike angucken  
PS: wirf mal ein blick auf meins würde mich mal interessieren ob dir das preislich auch zu billig is


----------



## jones (31. Januar 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> sach mal dir ist bewust das du deine bremsseile falsch hast.
> rechts ist für hinten und links für vorne
> 
> mach das mal ordentlich weil so verfängst dich ja überall..
> ...



ich sag einfach mal, dass er motorrad fährt und da dort normalerweise rechts die bremse ist, wird er das am bike auch so haben.

könnte sonst in ner schrecksekunde weh tun 

und was ist schon falsch??? - nur weil es im allgemeinen so gemacht wird, dass rechts hinten ist, heißt es doch nicht automatisch, dass die andere variante falsch ist ?!?!?


----------



## fatboy (31. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ... genauso kann man mit diesen rädern nicht cross country fahren, da fehlen drei sachen: ein umwerfer, ein kleineres kettenblatt und ein schalthebel.




Aha . Ich fahre vorne auch einfach. Vielen Dank, dass mich mal einer endlich aufklärt, dass ich damit nicht CC fahren kann. Naja, laut den MTb-Bravos komme ich mit ner V-brake ja auch keinen Berg mehr runter.

Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: Ich kenne einen, der hat *keine *Schalthebel an seinem Rad. Ehrlich! Ohne Witz!

Sachen gibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (31. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Muss mich nochmal wegen dem Univega melden, Gewicht laut Bike 2237g, aber das ist ja nicht schwer(Rh 48) Steifigkeitswerte lagen(hab nur den Nachfolger gefunden) bei STW 51 und maximale Steifigkeit 71, war damit echt am unteren Ende. Und der Vorgänger war bestimmt nicht besser.



Fully oder HT? Für ein Fully wär das Gewicht gut, für ein HT eher nicht so. Hier handelt es sich um einen HT-Rahmen.
Die Sache mit den Steifigkeitswerten wurde hier im Forum schon oft genug diskutiert. Der Steifigkeits-Wahn geht hauptsächlich von den Bike-Bravos aus, seit die "bocksteif = gut" propagieren. Wichtig ist immer noch der Fahreindruck, und ich denke dass die meisten aktuellen Rahmen für so ziemlich alle Situationen steif genug sind. Hättest du selber schon mal so einen Rahmen besessen und könntest aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass er flext oder flattert, ok. Aber nur irgendwelche Messwerte aus Bikemagazinen zu zitieren und deshalb einen Rahmen, den du nicht kennst, runterzumachen ist ziemlich daneben, sry.


----------



## stingbuddy (31. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Aha . Ich fahre vorne auch einfach. Vielen Dank, dass mich mal einer endlich aufklärt, dass ich damit nicht CC fahren kann. Naja, laut den MTb-Bravos komme ich mit ner V-brake ja auch keinen Berg mehr runter.
> 
> Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: Ich kenne einen, der hat *keine *Schalthebel an seinem Rad. Ehrlich! Ohne Witz!
> 
> Sachen gibts...



also wenn du so extreme beine hast, dass du nen 19% berg mit 3 km länge mit dem ritzel rauf strampeln kannst? hut ab. zu den V-brakes.... fahre ich auch wenns nicht schlammig ist. ist immer ne auslegungssache ob ich mit dem rad spazieren fahre oder ob ich damit in den bergen und wäldern unterwegs bin. aber mit einem kettenblatt gehts eben nur im flachland.... sorry........


----------



## Triturbo (31. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ... aber das ganze hat mit cross country nix mehr zu tun. ...



sehe ich auch so. aber das scott hat was.


----------



## FR_SvenSon (31. Januar 2008)

@ jones

ist das bei motorrädern echt so??
dachte immer das sei nen mythos... 

danke für die info


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> @ jones
> 
> ist das bei motorrädern echt so??
> dachte immer das sei nen mythos...
> ...



Nicht immer, aber normalerweise ist links die Kupplung.


----------



## Hendrik S. (31. Januar 2008)

Nach dem ganzen Text ma wieder ein Bildchen:






Mein Restebike, Rahmen bei der Bikebox neu gepulvert.
Kompletti XTR, Tune Naben, Mavic X517 Felgen, RS SID WC...

Gewicht: Ohne Pedale 9,55, mit Luft nach unten.
Der Sattel und mein Arsch werden wohl keine Freunde werden befürcht ich...


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2008)

Also das Specialized ist echt chick, gefÃ¤llt mir super.
@Jaypeare: Es ist das Hardtailgewicht, die Steifigkeitswerte wollte irgendjemand wissen, darum hab ich sie dazu geschrieben, mich interessieren sie eigentlich auch nicht, achso ich bin ein solchen Rahmen(logischerweise komplettes Fahrrad) Probe gefahren, mit dem Gewicht von 13,7kg(ja Hardtail) fÃ¼r 999â¬ hatte ich ganzschÃ¶n zu kÃ¤mpfen. Wirkliche Steifigkeitsprobleme hatte er nicht! Aber auf dem PrÃ¼fstand schneidet das Univega nunmal nicht gut ab, das ist alles was ich damit sagen wollte.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: Es ist das Hardtailgewicht, die Steifigkeitswerte wollte irgendjemand wissen, darum hab ich sie dazu geschrieben, mich interessieren sie eigentlich auch nicht, achso ich bin ein solchen Rahmen(logischerweise komplettes Fahrrad) Probe gefahren, mit dem Gewicht von 13,7kg(ja Hardtail) für 999 hatte ich ganzschön zu kämpfen. Wirkliche Steifigkeitsprobleme hatte er nicht! Aber auf dem Prüfstand schneidet das Univega nunmal nicht gut ab, das ist alles was ich damit sagen wollte.



Ok, das ist sehr heftig. Klar dass der Rahmen bei dem Gewicht beim SGI-Klassement ziemlich weit hinten landet . Schön oder besser interessant finde ich ihn trotzdem. Unverwechselbar halt.


----------



## fatboy (31. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> also wenn du so extreme beine hast, dass du nen 19% berg mit 3 km länge mit dem ritzel rauf strampeln kannst? hut ab




Da war aber bei Dir gerade eben nicht die Rede von. Du hast gesagt, mit einem Kettenblatt könne man nicht CC fahren. Und das stimmt so nicht.

Hier im Flachland kann man auch CC fahren. Hat zwar keine Berge hier, aber Wind. Und zwar immer von vorne  

Aber im Hochgebirge würd ich so auch nicht fahren wollen, da geb ich Dir recht (jedenfalls kein CC Rennen...).


----------



## jones (31. Januar 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> @ jones
> 
> ist das bei motorrädern echt so??
> dachte immer das sei nen mythos...
> ...



nimm´s doch nicht gleich persönlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (31. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Da war aber bei Dir gerade eben nicht die Rede von. Du hast gesagt, mit einem Kettenblatt könne man nicht CC fahren. Und das stimmt so nicht.
> 
> Hier im Flachland kann man auch CC fahren. Hat zwar keine Berge hier, aber Wind. Und zwar immer von vorne
> 
> Aber im Hochgebirge würd ich so auch nicht fahren wollen, da geb ich Dir recht (jedenfalls kein CC Rennen...).



alles klar. ich habe hier wo ich wohne sogar am liebsten noch das 22er "notritzel". aber wenn es bei dir so flach ist, dann reicht das schon.


----------



## spooky817 (31. Januar 2008)

@easy

das scott ist nicht das leichteste. Es wiegt ca. 8,4kg. Dazu tragen die etwas schweren aber schönen Rolf Propel Laufräder bei. 

Beide Bikes sind für XC-onlz Einsatz, daher die Übersetzung. Ich komme klar damit, das ists wichtigste. Wieso als Uphill? Ich fahre hartes XC mit beiden! Und das stecken sie gut weg... 

Für alle die sich wegen des einen Kettenblattes lustig machen... ich bin 3 Seasons XC rennen mit diesem 8 gänge (ja alte bewährte 8gang XT!) rad gefahren, und habe an den Hängen des öfteren andere abgehängt... es gab nur ein Rennen wo ich ein größeres Blatt vone drau geschraubt weil es oben ein bischen fehlte... wenn andere damit nicht zurecht kommen kann ich das akzeptieren, aber ich denke nicht allzuviele hier haben ein leichtes Bike mit solch einer übersetzung für XC Rennen verwendet, sonst würdet ihr verstehen! Ich mache es doch nur weil es den Fahrspaß erheblich erhöht! Meiner Meinung nach, klar.  

@Lars
Nein es sind keine KCNC, nur billige markenlose. Aber an dem folgenden bike habe ich die KCNC... Haltbarkeit und Lager sind gut, nur die optisch schönen Fräsungen füllen sich sehr mit dreck den man beim putzen kaum entfernen kann, das nervt:






Lars, es ist eine FRM fork und wiegt 1150g. Die Funktion für XC-race ist super. Platform funkst sehr gut. Kein lässtiges wippen im Wiegetritt. Nur die Steifigkeit ist leider misserable (liegt teils auch an der optionalen kohle brücke die das Gewicht nochmals reduziert).
@Jaypeare
Der Darkside Rahmen ist mein liebsten Stück  Du hast recht, meine aufbaus sind anders, und optik ist bei mir nicht das A und O. Aber bestimmt nicht konzeptlos! Mein konzept war gute XC-race eigenschaften und schnelle beschleunigung. Und genau das sind sie! Underschiedliche Felgen? Weil ich vorne ein neues Laufrad eingespeicht habe: 534g. Hier ein Foto mit passenden gleichen Felgen:





Ich verstehe nicht warum nicht alle Kettenblätter gelocht sind! Man kann so bis zu 20g rotierendem Gewicht sparen! Und die stabilität leidet bestimmt nicht darunter. Habe es schon öfters gemacht und nie eines geschrottet weil es zu leicht war. Also eigentlich heisst das sie könnten noch leichter sein ;-)

@stingbuddy
Ich denke ich habe schon erwähnt dass die Bikes nicht zur show zusammengestellt sind, sodern für einen sehr geziehlten Einsatz... Die Vs taugen da völlig und sparen viel Gewicht, das war schließlich das Ziel. Eine meiner Vs wiegt 93g. und sie bremst einwandfrei.

@FR Svenson
Motorräder haben rechts vorne... andere Länder wie Australien und USA auch...
Die Gabel entspricht einer SID von der einbauhöhe...

@Jones... Danke!


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. Januar 2008)

das spookey find ich jetzt mal echt ein hippes bike. warum man mit einem kb nich fahren kann, weiss ich jetzt zwar nich aber egal. die farbkombi is auch  mal klasse...


----------



## der [email protected] (1. Februar 2008)

@Spooky

8-fach ist doch klasse!!! Hält super lange...Und eine Abstufung mehr oder weniger ist doch wohl auch egal!


----------



## jones (1. Februar 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> @easy
> ...



hast von dem liteville vllt. noch ein komplettes bild - ist das nicht das von der eurobike? das sah am liteville stand dort so ähnlich aus


----------



## redbaron-bmx (1. Februar 2008)

Markus996 schrieb:


> @redbaron-bmx
> Wie fährt sich der FF (2,25er?) eigentlich auf dem Vorderrad? Habe ihn (in 2,25") bisher nur auf'm Hinterrad und finde ihn wirklich nicht schlecht. Was fährst Du damit?


...geradeaus und kurven.....
bin noch nicht viel damit gefahren, aber der reifen macht sich. ist aber ein 2,0er. macht sich gut auf der straße und hat kein probl. wenn der untergrung weicher wird, sonst kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen.


----------



## spooky817 (1. Februar 2008)

@Jones

hmmm, jetzt dachte ich hätte mein LV etwas individuell aufgebaut...


----------



## Musicman (1. Februar 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> @Jones
> 
> hmmm, jetzt dachte ich hätte mein LV etwas individuell aufgebaut...



Naja, Mainstream halt.......... 







Ist jetzt echt nicht bös gemeint


----------



## olli99 (2. Februar 2008)

Nöll M3 mit Sram X.9 und XT und Magura Quake

Nicht sehr leicht aber unzerstörbar






ONLY STEEL IS REAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbaron-bmx (2. Februar 2008)

auf jedenfall ...ein schöner rahmen!


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Februar 2008)

Jup das Bike hat was, so schön "ursprünglich", die Gabel find ich klasse und Stahlrahmen ist ja sowieso immer schick.


----------



## Dexter90 (2. Februar 2008)

Mal was von meinem Cube Acid. 
Heute neue Bremsbeläge und Pedale montiert sowie hinten einen neuen Racing Ralph.


----------



## ralf (2. Februar 2008)

olli99 schrieb:


> Nöll M3 mit Sram X.9 und XT und Magura Quake
> 
> Nicht sehr leicht aber unzerstörbar
> 
> ...



... Ja! Das isses!  

Das M3 war immer mein Traumbike. Bin nur nicht bereit den Preis dafür zu bezahlen ...  

Bei mir hat's "nur" für ein Fishlips Steel gereicht ... ... mit fast identischer Ausstattung ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## redbaron-bmx (2. Februar 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Mal was von meinem Cube Acid.
> Heute neue Bremsbeläge und Pedale montiert sowie hinten einen neuen Racing Ralph.


coles bike .....aber mach doch mal bitte den gelben hinweisaufkleber vom oberrohr ab! keine angst der geht rürstandtslos und ohne lackschäden einfach ab...


----------



## miles_cube (2. Februar 2008)

cube ltd pro 2008 milky green
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/3/1/3/_/medium/l_1201986067.JPG?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (2. Februar 2008)

miles_cube schrieb:


> cube ltd pro 2008 milky green



Grösser bitte.


----------



## Dexter90 (2. Februar 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> coles bike .....aber mach doch mal bitte den gelben hinweisaufkleber vom oberrohr ab! keine angst der geht rürstandtslos und ohne lackschäden einfach ab...



Vielen Dank. Den Aufkleber werd ich baldmöglichst mal entfernen^^


----------



## miles_cube (2. Februar 2008)




----------



## der [email protected] (3. Februar 2008)

Bin zwar kein Cubefan, aber die Farben gefallen mir immer sehr gut!


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Februar 2008)

Joa Cubes sehen irgendwie immer gut aus, ich finds genial wie du au dem oberen Bild den Tacho am Oberrohr festgemacht hast.


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

Nanu, der Thread wird immer bunter. Das Cube in Milky Green ist klasse.

Ich bring auch mal ein bisschen Farbe rein .








10,9 Kilo. Als Leichtbauer tauge ich scheinbar nix.


----------



## bennym (3. Februar 2008)

@Jeapeare
Schönes, funktionelles Bike  
Was wiegt denn der Rahmen? Was ist das für ne Größe?

mfg benny


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

bennym schrieb:


> @Jeapeare
> Schönes, funktionelles Bike
> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen? Was ist das für ne Größe?
> 
> mfg benny



Der Rahmen ist ein 20", wiegt inklusive Cantibolzen und Steuerlagerschalen ziemlich genau 1600 Gramm.


----------



## bennym (3. Februar 2008)

Danke!

mfg benny


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nanu, der Thread wird immer bunter. Das Cube in Milky Green ist klasse.
> 
> Ich bring auch mal ein bisschen Farbe rein .
> 
> ...



Witzbold  ich wünschte meins wär so leicht, 10 kilo für en MTB sind doch okay....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (3. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nanu, der Thread wird immer bunter. Das Cube in Milky Green ist klasse.
> 
> Ich bring auch mal ein bisschen Farbe rein .
> 
> ...



scheenes bike, nur die Blaue LuftPumpe Stört erheblich....


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

Die passt dafür zum Sofa . Wären wir hier im Kunstwerke-Thread, hätte ich sie abgemacht .

Wäre das nicht der Gipfel der Dekadenz? Zu jedem Bike ne farblich passende Pumpe  .


----------



## Unrest (3. Februar 2008)

Was für ne Kurbel ist das?
Nicht etwa ne Atik/Token, oder?
Wenn ja: Was hast du dafür gezahlt und vor allem wo?


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

Fast. Ist eine Aerozine X-12 mit Aluachse. Wiegt mit Aluschrauben, Lager und den bleischweren LX-Blättern knapp über 800g. Hab ich von ebay, im Nachinein betrachtet mit ca. 120 Euro ohne Blätter zu teuer. Davon abgesehen bin ich sehr zufrieden, fährt sich prima und ist ausreichend steif.


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Februar 2008)

Hier mein Simplon Laser...jetzt mit R7 Super 80mm und vorne Louise 180mm






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Musicman (4. Februar 2008)

20"?

Schönes Bild und schönes Rad


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Februar 2008)

Danke...das ist ein 53-er Rahmen, also in etwa 20,86"


----------



## Musicman (5. Februar 2008)

Alles klar


----------



## der [email protected] (6. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hier nochmal ein paar neue PICS von mienem Winterumbau ( Umbau im Winter, fahren im Sommer ).Am WE werden dann Laufräder gebaut. Gabel habe ich jetzt von 100mm auf 85mm getravelt.



so, Laufräder sind auch fertig und Neue Gabel ist bestellt ( Magura Durin 80mmm in weiß ). Neue Shifter, Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel und Bremssattel (PM)werden auch die Tage verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbitobbi (6. Februar 2008)

Mit neuem update ( 960er SW und Umwerfer, RF Lenker ):








Leider noch zu "schwer", 11,3kg.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Februar 2008)

Sch... aufs Gewicht! Da paßt wenigstens alles zusammen. Das gehört in den Kunstwerke-Thread!


----------



## Lizzard (6. Februar 2008)

Hmmm... also die Reifen find ich hässlich. Ansonsten ist es OK.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Februar 2008)

Jop, da haste recht, das Tomac muss in den Kunstwerke-Thread, das sieht einfach wahnsinnig edel aus. Da passt einfach alles, find ich super das Bike. Naja Reifen mal saubermachen für den Kunstwerkethread.


----------



## robbitobbi (6. Februar 2008)

Danke Danke,
das Gewicht komt auch nur durch die schweren MK SS( 567/574g ). mIt Speedkings SS ists knapp unter 11kg.


----------



## SBIKERC (6. Februar 2008)

die Reifen am Tomac sind nicht so der Burner aber sonst....oha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Kurbel passt farblich mal so garnicht, da muss ne richtig schwarze dran! 
Ansonsten echt geil.


----------



## Splatter666 (6. Februar 2008)

Moin!

Genau meine Meinung-andere Kurbel, RaceFace o.Ä., von mir aus auch in schwarz (oder weiß, obwohl das zuviel des Guten wär)
Und für den Sattel würde ich meine Schwiegermutter verkaufen-ach was, verschenken!

Ciao, Splat


----------



## #easy# (6. Februar 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Und für den Sattel würde ich meine Schwiegermutter verkaufen-ach was, verschenken!
> 
> Ciao, Splat



das ist auch geil    

also ich finde die Reifen mal echt   mal etwas anderes

easy


----------



## dreale (6. Februar 2008)

Du kannst ja mal anfragen ob der mit dem tauschgeschäft einverstanden ist  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Selle-Italia-Or...yZ106952QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GlanDas (6. Februar 2008)

Die Fotos sind schlecht, das Rad nett.
Aber irgendwas stimmt bei dem Rad nicht . . .


----------



## deranfänger (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,

hier mein Bike (Cust-Tec) mit Reba SL 100mm, kein Leichtgewicht aber Anfänger tauglich  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/6/2/4/_/large/CIMG2674.JPG

Beste Grüße
deranfänger


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind schlecht, das Rad nett.
> Aber irgendwas stimmt bei dem Rad nicht . . .




Finde ich auch, ich habe mir das Rad bestimmt schon 10 mal angeschaut und ich finde da ist zu viel weiß dran. Weißwandreifen gehören für mich an einen alten Chevy oder einen Ford Mustang aber nicht an ein sonst schönes Bike.
Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Dexter90 (6. Februar 2008)

deranfänger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mein Bike (Cust-Tec) mit Reba SL 100mm, kein Leichtgewicht aber Anfänger tauglich
> 
> ...



Kommst du mit der Sattelposition klar? Finde der ist ein wenig weit vorne. Verstez den doch ein wenig nach hinten. Vorrausgesetzt du kommst damit klar ansonsten lass es so.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Februar 2008)

deranfänger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mein Bike (Cust-Tec) mit Reba SL 100mm, kein Leichtgewicht aber Anfänger tauglich
> 
> ...



Ist doch ganz ordentlich, muß ja net immer so ne hochtechnisierte Kiste wie bei manch anderen sein, lieber etwas haltbarer und stabiler.
Ist ja schließlich für offroadeinsatz gedacht, und net zum streicheln.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Februar 2008)

@robbitobbi

Das Teil ist schon fast zu schön um es zu fahren, mit weißen Reifen hätt ich zwar en Problem(Dreck) aber es ist sehr stimmig und schön anzuschauen.

Außerdem was bitte ist an 11.3 kilo für ein MTB zu schwer... 
Wäre froh wenn meins das wiegen würde.... 

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (6. Februar 2008)

Spacer weg, Schaft schnibbeln und ab geht die Post 

Mich wunderts immer wieder wie ihr mit so wenig Sattelüberhöhung gescheit fahren könnte


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (6. Februar 2008)




----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe heute frei und musste das super Wetter ausnutzen. 
Sonne, Strand und Meer (naja ist nur die Elbe ) und mein Bike wollte auch mit aufs Bild. Gruß an alle die jetzt im Büro sitzen 
Sorry, nicht böse gemeint....
Gruß aus dem schönen Hamburg
Marcus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Februar 2008)

Ich sitz in meinem Zimmer vorm Computer, bei uns scheint auch die Sonne, ich war auch grad mal unterwegs, aber es ist heut extrem windig, was die plus 8° wie -5 dastehen lässt, schönes Bild und schönes Bike weisste ja


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich sitz in meinem Zimmer vorm Computer, bei uns scheint auch die Sonne, ich war auch grad mal unterwegs, aber es ist heut extrem windig, was die plus 8° wie -5 dastehen lässt, schönes Bild und schönes Bike weisste ja



Bin einfach nur happy weil ich heute frei habe und mir die Tour soviel Spaß gemacht hat. Musste mich nur mitteilen Es wird Zeit, dass es Sommer wird.
Da bringt alles ein wenig mehr Spaß....


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Februar 2008)

Kann ich voll verstehn, ich freu mich ja auch für dich, morgen gehts nach Mecklemburg in Wald, da freu ich mich auch schon drauf, da störts mich auch nicht wenns -10° sind. Aber es wird echt wieder Zeit für den Sommer^^


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. Februar 2008)




----------



## SBIKERC (8. Februar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heute frei und musste das super Wetter ausnutzen.
> Sonne, Strand und Meer (naja ist nur die Elbe ) und mein Bike wollte auch mit aufs Bild. Gruß an alle die jetzt im Büro sitzen
> Sorry, nicht böse gemeint....
> Gruß aus dem schönen Hamburg
> ...



srry aber die riesen Tasche macht das ganze Bild kaputt, das Rücklicht und die Gabel finde ich jetzt auch net so toll aber wie gesagt diese Tasche...wenn eine kleine aber kein Rucksack

sonst hast du ein schönes Bike und es ist auch ein tolles Foto


----------



## Splatter666 (8. Februar 2008)

> Du kannst ja mal anfragen ob der mit dem tauschgeschäft einverstanden ist
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Selle-Italia-Ori...QQcmdZViewItem



Nee... Du hast ja keine Ahnung was so eine Schwiegermutter an Versand in die Staaten kostet-da mach ich ja n Verlustgeschäft  

BTT: Das Rotwild sieht bis auf die Tasche wirklich 1. Sahne aus... Besonders die Gabel!

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (8. Februar 2008)

^^ich finde es schwachsinnig eine Doppelkrone an einen CC Bike zu verbauen...selbst an meinen Freerider fahre ich eine SC...will damit jetzt nicht behaupten das die Performenz der Votec schlecht ist aber durch die Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel eingeschränkt und in der Preisklasse gibt es auch leichtere Gabeln


----------



## müsing (9. Februar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



   

wie kann so etwas passieren


----------



## stephdeluxe (9. Februar 2008)

Hey, ich find das Rotwild toll. Und die Tasche garnicht schlimm. Is ja nicht der "Kunstwerke" fred. Und unterwegs issehlat praktisch mit soner Tasche. Und wenns mal etwas länger dauert, dann braucht man auch das Rücklicht auf öffentlichen Straßen um nicht überfahren zu werden.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2008)

stephdeluxe schrieb:


> Hey, ich find das Rotwild toll. Und die Tasche garnicht schlimm. Is ja nicht der "Kunstwerke" fred. Und unterwegs issehlat praktisch mit soner Tasche. Und wenns mal etwas länger dauert, dann braucht man auch das Rücklicht auf öffentlichen Straßen um nicht überfahren zu werden.


....und mit einem wisch (klick), ist alles wech


----------



## JDEM (9. Februar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ...will damit jetzt nicht behaupten das die Performenz der Votec schlecht ist ...



Kannst du aber ruhig behaupten, weil die Performance einfach schlecht ist bzw. war, werden ja zum Glück nicht mehr produziert  !


----------



## fatboy (9. Februar 2008)

Vor allem hat sich in den letzte 10 Jahren die Gabellandschaft nun doch so verändert, dass man auch steife Gabeln für schwere Jungs kaufen kann, die gut aussehen.

Die Optik der Votec hat man heute doch nur noch bei extremen Downhillgabeln, von daher passt das bei dem Rotwild IMHO nicht so toll. Zumindest von der Optik her weder Fisch noch Fleisch, aber ist ja auch mal gut, wenn jemand ein bike zeigt, das so polarisiert.
Hat man jedenfalls mal was zu diskutieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Vor allem hat sich in den letzte 10 Jahren die Gabellandschaft nun doch so verändert, dass man auch steife Gabeln für schwere Jungs kaufen kann, die gut aussehen.
> 
> Die Optik der Votec hat man heute doch nur noch bei extremen Downhillgabeln, von daher passt das bei dem Rotwild IMHO nicht so toll. Zumindest von der Optik her weder Fisch noch Fleisch, aber ist ja auch mal gut, wenn jemand ein bike zeigt, das so polarisiert.
> Hat man jedenfalls mal was zu diskutieren...


...und das schönste an der Sache ist, ich bin glücklich mit dem Ding.  ich habe aber auch kein Vergleich, da ich seit Jahren Votec fahre. Mal sehen evtl. probiere ich beim nächsten Bike was anderes aus. Das Rücklicht hat mir auf den Straßen von Hamburg schon oft den Arsch gerettet. Also das Ding bleibt dran! 
Euch noch einen schönen Tag
Gruß Marcus


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein Rad von mir:



















Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Und noch eins von mir:






Schweine Teuer und nochmal getunt mit Ceramic Lagern!






Sind die Pauls denn nich schön


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Und weil es so schön ist noch eins von mir! 


















Und weil es so schön ist alle drei!




PS: Andere Räder von mir folgen noch. Alle Räder werden natürlich auch gefahren!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Februar 2008)

Alle drei gefallen mir sehr gut, ich mag Eloxal. Am tollsten ist in meinen Augen das Litespeed. Einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch: Der Halter für SKS-Schutzbleche ist weniger auffällig. Wenn Dir die ausreichen, würde man bei abgenommenen Blechen kaum noch was davon sehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2008)

@no-pogo11;
 das yeti kommt ganz gut im gelb /blauen gewand ... einzig  die gabel stört mich


----------



## CSB (9. Februar 2008)

...alle drei Bikes unbedingt im CC-Kunstwerke Fred posten, denn da gehören sie hin


----------



## spooky817 (9. Februar 2008)

Alle 3 Bikes Geil!

Aber an das Yeti gehoert eine Manitou 4!


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Alle drei gefallen mir sehr gut, ich mag Eloxal. Am tollsten ist in meinen Augen das Litespeed. Einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch: Der Halter für SKS-Schutzbleche ist weniger auffällig. Wenn Dir die ausreichen, würde man bei abgenommenen Blechen kaum noch was davon sehen.



Leider bleibt nur für mich der Topeak Schutzblech als alternative. Die guten SKS verkratzen immer wieder meine Gabel  Das will ich einfach nicht


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @no-pogo11;
> das yeti kommt ganz gut im gelb /blauen gewand ... einzig  die gabel stört mich




Suche auch noch eine Gabel! Aber keiner hat eine übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (9. Februar 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> Alle 3 Bikes Geil!
> 
> Aber an das Yeti gehoert eine Manitou 4!



die vierer war schwarz/rot/weiß...bin mir nich so sicher ob das passen würde...über ne 3er in schwarz/blau könnte man wohl aber reden


----------



## spooky817 (9. Februar 2008)

@Hugo

Danke, ich meine natuerlich die blaue! echt die 3?

Meinst Du nicht die EFC mit "schwarz rot weiss"?
die 1/comp war grau
die 2 war lila schwarz
die EFC war braun rot gelb schwarz

und ich dachte die 4 war blau   ! Wenn das die 3 war... shit na dann kenne ich die 4 garnicht!

Kann mich jemand aufklaeren denn offensichtlich habe ich ein schlechtes Gedaechtnis!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Februar 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Leider bleibt nur für mich der Topeak Schutzblech als alternative. Die guten SKS verkratzen immer wieder meine Gabel  Das will ich einfach nicht



Okay, das ist klar. Wäre schade drum.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Februar 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> @Hugo
> 
> Danke, ich meine natuerlich die blaue! echt die 3?
> 
> ...



Also ich habe ne m3 die ist schw. lila
dann habe ich noch die EFC die ist schw. rot Silber (nicht weis)
und die comp habe ich auch die ist blau..leider eher so ein grau blau..aber blau!


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Februar 2008)

Hi,
nachdem ich jetzt endlich eine vernünftige Gabel gefunden, hier mal mein Marschall







und hier im Einsatz beim KSGC






Ampel


----------



## Carcassonne (10. Februar 2008)

Geil


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Februar 2008)

@Ampelhasser

Da gibt es nix hinzuzufügen....   
Einfach nur topgeil die Kiste...

Was für ne Gabel ist das, denn ich würde auch sehr gerne auf starr umrüsten.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Hotschy681 (10. Februar 2008)

Diamond Back Axis, Custom Lackierung
X.0, XTR, Hügi 240 LRS, Steinbach, SID, Roox, Chris King...

Sattel und Pedale werden noch geändert.
Gewicht: 10,1 kg


----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Februar 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hi,
> nachdem ich jetzt endlich eine vernünftige Gabel gefunden, hier mal mein Marschall
> 
> 
> ...


..sahne!  ...hey sind das die trp bremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Ampelhasser
> 
> Da gibt es nix hinzuzufügen....
> Einfach nur topgeil die Kiste...
> ...



Danke für Eure Kommentare!

Die Gabel ist eine KOCMO. Wiegt mit 19cm Schaft 604 Gramm. Die Oberfläche ist geschliffen und passt hervorragend zum Edelstahl.

@redbaron-bmx: Ja, die Bremsen sind von TRP - habe den Kauf nicht bereut.

Ampel


----------



## Dexter90 (10. Februar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heute frei und musste das super Wetter ausnutzen.
> Sonne, Strand und Meer (naja ist nur die Elbe ) und mein Bike wollte auch mit aufs Bild. Gruß an alle die jetzt im Büro sitzen
> Sorry, nicht böse gemeint....
> Gruß aus dem schönen Hamburg
> ...



Ich kann mich nurnochmal wiederholen im Bezug auf dein Bike. Der Rahmen ist Top und die Parts auch bis auf diese Doppelbrückengabel von Votec. Passt optisch gesehen einfach nicht an ein solches Bike.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nurnochmal wiederholen im Bezug auf dein Bike. Der Rahmen ist Top und die Parts auch bis auf diese Doppelbrückengabel von Votec. Passt optisch gesehen einfach nicht an ein solches Bike.



Ist doch kein Thema, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. Bin halt ein wenig speziell und ich finde die Optik gerade schön. Manche finden bunte Bikes toll , was ich z.B. furchtbar finde, und die Anderen stehen auf solche Gabeln. Das ist wie bei den Frauen, die Haarfarbe ist mir egal, Hauptsache sie ist blond 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Februar 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Kommentare!
> 
> Die Gabel ist eine KOCMO. Wiegt mit 19cm Schaft 604 Gramm. Die Oberfläche ist geschliffen und passt hervorragend zum Edelstahl.
> 
> ...


habe den kauf auch nicht bereut! leicht und funktioniert
hast du die ti variante?


----------



## sunboy (10. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich auch ein Classic-Bike, aber da ich damit jetzt Rennen fahre, kommt es auch hier rein:
(Getauscht werden villeicht noch Sattelstütze und Sattel wg. der Optik, oder was meint ihr?)


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Februar 2008)

sunboy schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch ein Classic-Bike, aber da ich damit jetzt Rennen fahre, kommt es auch hier rein:
> (Getauscht werden villeicht noch Sattelstütze und Sattel wg. der Optik, oder was meint ihr?)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2008)

ich in aktion mit meinem alten bei der dm (4platz u19 ) 





und mein neus aber noch nicht fertig neue gebel lenker sattel,sattelstütze laufräder (sind schon drin american classic) ..


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Februar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heute frei und musste das super Wetter ausnutzen.
> Sonne, Strand und Meer (naja ist nur die Elbe ) und mein Bike wollte auch mit aufs Bild. Gruß an alle die jetzt im Büro sitzen
> Sorry, nicht böse gemeint....
> Gruß aus dem schönen Hamburg
> ...



Also da ich gerne auch a bisserl aus der Reihe tanze (grins,dreckig lach) sag ich dir unverhohlen und ehrlich.......miiirrrr gefällt die Votec Forke sehr, konnte mir nur bisher keine leisten.  
Finde Doppelbrücken generell geil da brachiale Optik...  
Gruß
De krasse Stolli


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2008)

die rahmenfarbe von dem rotwild gefällti mir nicht so und die gabel auch nihct viel zu schwer  cih sag mal besser nichts aber sonst cooles bike bei dem weter da geb cih dir mal recht mein cam is aber kaputt :-(


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2008)

Zum Giant:
Da Du gefragt hast: Eine schwarze Sattelstütze würde ich eventuell einbauen. Aber der Sattel paßt doch gut zur roten Gabel. Da würde ich nichts ändern, wenn Du gut drauf sitzt.


----------



## spooky817 (11. Februar 2008)

@Sunboy

schoenes altes Cadex! Die waren ja der Hammer zu der Zeit! 
Aber pass auf, irgend wann mal macht es einen Schlag wenn Du ueber eine Wurzel faehrst oder so und dann steige lieber ganz schnell ab... ;-) 

Zum Bike, ich finde die Gabel passt optisch nicht. Aber eine optisch passende aus dem entsprechenden Jahrgang ist fuer XC Rennen wahrscheinlich nicht so geeignet wie die SID. Oder vielleicht eine gut erhaltene Rock Shox Judy SL? Das waere doch was! Das war eine schoene Gabel. Ach ja, dachte mir einfach auch dass die SID viel zu hoch baut fuer den Rahmen und flachen Lenkwinkel ergibt! Aber Du musst damit zurecht kommen....

Zur Sattelstuetze, ich finde die doch auch OK. Wuerde Sie aus optischen Gruenden auch nicht tauschen ausser Du hast ein alte XTR oder so  Flite in schwarz faende ich auch passender, aber issja nur meine Meinung.

Ich finds gut wenn Leute wie Du auch auf so nem alten Bike Rennen fahren!
Weiterhin viel Freude damit...


----------



## maggi>B (11. Februar 2008)

Naja, guter Durchschnitt (mehr gab der Geldbeutel im Moment nicht her) und fast von der Stange bis auf die Kurbel, Lenker, Sattelstange und Sattel.
Ich finds jedenfalls schön und fahren tuts sich auch gut nach den ersten Eindrücken.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
Maggi


----------



## sunboy (11. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Comments, 
auf die Optik kam es mir bei dem Bike nicht so sehr an, hauptsächlich aufs Geld (Schüler...).
Das Bike hatte erst 1000 Km runter und weil mir ein neues Bike in der Klasse zu teuer ist, habe ich das mal überholt und aufgerüstet, hatte ja noch komplette XTR Ausstattung.
Insgesamt hat mich der Spaß 300 Euro gekostet (Gabel, Bremsen, Pedale, Sattelstütze, Reifen und Lenker), finde ich eigentlich okay für das Resultat.
Und überraschender Weise passt der Lenkwinkel beim Fahren auch, die SID bleibt also dran, zumal ich auch nicht wirklich auf die alten Gabeln stehe  

Hhninja81, hast das wahrscheinlich schon oft genug gehört, aber die Gabel ist nicht mein Geschmack 

@Maggi
Finde das Bike irgendwie geil, sieht schnell aus!


----------



## spooky817 (11. Februar 2008)

@maggi 

die weissen schriftzuege harmonieren sehr schoen...


----------



## fatboy (11. Februar 2008)

Monostay Hinterbau find ich immer lecker! Nur der weiße Kettenstrebenschutz zieht meiner Meinung nach zu sehr den Blick auf sich. Ist doch eigentlich ein Teil, das seine Arbeit im Verborgenen tut....


----------



## maggi>B (11. Februar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Monostay Hinterbau find ich immer lecker! Nur der weiße Kettenstrebenschutz zieht meiner Meinung nach zu sehr den Blick auf sich. Ist doch eigentlich ein Teil, das seine Arbeit im Verborgenen tut....



Hatte keinen schwarzen Bendelschlauch mehr da, wenn ich mal wieder welchen habe tausche ich es vielleicht wieder.
Wobei das anbringen des selbigen schon eine echte fummelei war, weil das Schaltseil unterhalb der Strebe verläuft.
Andererseits wird der Schlauch auch nicht lange weiß bleiben.  
Natürlich wiedermal vor dem fotografieren ein Teil vergessen, den weißen Flaschenhalter.  
Gruß
Maggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (11. Februar 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> Also ich habe ne m3 die ist schw. lila
> dann habe ich noch die EFC die ist schw. rot Silber (nicht weis)
> und die comp habe ich auch die ist blau..leider eher so ein grau blau..aber blau!



ne...da liegste falsch, deine lilane is ne 2er





das is ne dreier
die zweier, also die die du zu haben scheinst sieht so aus





bei der zweier kann man im eloxal sogar die "2" erkennen
die dreier hatte auch im bunten eloxal die bezeichnung stehn, aber erkennt man jetz schlecht und ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher wie, also ob III oder "Three"


----------



## spooky817 (11. Februar 2008)

(@Maggi)
und mach doch bitte die Maxxis und Mavic Aufkleber weiss. Auch wenns nur in Photoshop is. Die Leute hier werden Dich bewundern   





(nich boese gemeint )


----------



## GlanDas (11. Februar 2008)

Jo das maggi bike ist nice.
Lenkerband als Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## spooky817 (11. Februar 2008)

@ Hugo

Oh danke! So dachte ich es doch. Und ich kannte jemand der genau dieses Marin mit der 2er hatte und es war die hammer Gabel! 
hmmm, jedoch die 4er, bleibt noch offen ... ?


----------



## maggi>B (11. Februar 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> (@Maggi)
> und mach doch bitte die Maxxis und Mavic Aufkleber weiss. Auch wenns nur in Photoshop is. Die Leute hier werden Dich bewundern
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, brauch keine Bewunderung, aber schön darf es trotzdem aussehen oder?



GlanDas schrieb:


> Jo das maggi bike ist nice.
> Lenkerband als Kettenstrebenschutz?



Nö, ist kein Lenkerband, sondern Bendelschlauch für Elektrokabel.  
Gruß
Maggi


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Februar 2008)

Nö, ist kein Lenkerband, sondern Bendelschlauch für Elektrokabel.
Gruß
Maggi

Ideen hast du ja das muß man dir lassen....


----------



## redbaron-bmx (11. Februar 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> ne...da liegste falsch, deine lilane is ne 2er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sorry....danke!
habe beide und sie in gedanken verwechselt...am schönsten fand ich aber die comp und die EFC..die habe ich aber nur mit normalen ausfallenden es gab sie ja auch als steckachse. ich mach mal ein paar bilder.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (11. Februar 2008)

so hab gefunden..m 4! vor und hinten
http://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/manitou/manitouFS-manitou4.jpg
und die efc
http://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/manitou/manitouDH.jpg


----------



## steppendirk (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo, hier mal mein Rad. Habs mir diesen Winter aufgabaut. Der Rahmen ist ein Kettler, das darf man zwar nicht laut sagen aber ich fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (12. Februar 2008)

@Steppendirk

dafür hast Du ber einen Tune Flaschenhalter


----------



## Stiff88 (13. Februar 2008)

hier mein zyankali mit neuen sachen 





ready to race...sonntag erster einsatz...bin mal gespannt..
subjektiv fährt sichs besser..  

schläuche,reifen,griffe,bar ends...

390 gramm gespart  

gruß

EDIT: ich hab GEPUTZT vergessen ;-)


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Februar 2008)

Stiff88 schrieb:


> hier mein zyankali mit neuen sachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gib mal bitte ne meinung über deine Reifen ab!

Danke
find die ja voll geil, auch optisch... aber kann mich nicht so recht entschließen, weil die kohle für einen satz und ich hab ier noch 2 neue Sätze RR rumliegen, die ich aufbrauchen wollte... naja muss ich halt mehr fahren


----------



## Stiff88 (13. Februar 2008)

optisch machen die echt geil was her!

kann se mit em nobby nic vergleichen...rollen mal auf jeden fall besser

zum ralph ist der unterschied nicht so groß...

mfg


----------



## der [email protected] (14. Februar 2008)

@erkan

habe jetzt auch Race King und vorher RR. Ich perönlich finde, dass der RR sehr schnell ( was den Grip betrifft ) an seiner Grenze ist. Bin auch allgemeine nicht begeistert von der schwalbequalität.


----------



## Jonez (14. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> @erkan
> 
> habe jetzt auch Race King und vorher RR. Ich perönlich finde, dass der RR sehr schnell ( was den Grip betrifft ) an seiner Grenze ist. Bin auch allgemeine nicht begeistert von der schwalbequalität.



Alter oder neuer RR?

Der Neue erweckt schon allein durch das Profil mehr vertrauen. Bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2008)

dann traue ich mich mal  mit nueen lauufräder 11,3


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Februar 2008)

Naja es gibt schöner Laufräder, aber passen ganz gut und sind qualitativ auf jeden Fall geeignet, kümmer dich aber bitte dringend um eine andere Gabel, diese hässliche Recon wird dem Rest einfach nicht gerecht  .


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2008)

*schämm* ja an weihnachten cih bi  schüler und habe dadurch kein geld hohle mir dann ne weiß goldene mgura durin und geraden lenker


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Februar 2008)

Ja das kenn ich, bin ja selber Schüler, mittlerweile verdien ich nur nebenbei ordentlich was, Durin findsch super!


----------



## der [email protected] (15. Februar 2008)

@[email protected]

AMC Laufräder sind klasse. Kauf Dir nur schonmal ein Satz Lager. Halten nicht lange. Fahre auch AMC-Hubs. Laufen super


----------



## andi1969 (15. Februar 2008)

Mach auch mal wieder mit..... ein paar Neuteile dran


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> dann traue ich mich mal  mit nueen lauufräder 11,3



Was an der Recon schlecht oder gar hässlich sein soll kapier ich grad nicht. Passt doch farblich perfekt ans Rad. Dringend ändern solltest du hingegen Lenker und Vorbau (zu wuchtig, zu stummelig). Und mach den Spacerstapel wech  .


----------



## Jonez (15. Februar 2008)

Schönes Bike!

Den Tune Spanner vorne würde ich an der Gabel anlegen, könnte sonst leicht aufgehen.

Wie laufen bei dir die Alligator mit der Marta?


Gruß Jonez


----------



## andi1969 (15. Februar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> 
> Den Tune Spanner vorne würde ich an der Gabel anlegen, könnte sonst leicht aufgehen.
> 
> ...



Danke 
Fahr schon immer so ...noch nie aufgegangen 
Die Scheiben laufen gut mit der Marta... mal kurz ne Runde gefahren....etwa wie die alten Hayesscheiben.


----------



## Stiff88 (15. Februar 2008)

sehr nice das scott....vor allem ROT 


was wiegt das?
kurze auflistung der verbauten teile?

bj und preis?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (15. Februar 2008)

So wie es da steht noch mit der "schweren" Kurbel 8,75 kg.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Februar 2008)

@ andi1969

Also dein Scott......was ein Brett von Rad...goil.  
Sagst du mir bitte mal was das für ein LRS ist....täte mich mal interessieren.
Dank dir 
Stolli


----------



## CrashOversteel (15. Februar 2008)

@Der P

Nice sehr nice, aber Kurbel, auch wenn schwarz weg. Lieber eine dünne Tune Fast/ Bigfoot. Würde denke ich besser zum zum Rahmen passen.


----------



## Der P (15. Februar 2008)

Danke, das hört man immer gern.
Kurbel ist schon eine neue unterwegs  Wird allerdings mal keine Tune sondern eine Stronglight Oxale. Falls die farblich nicht richtig passt wird sie anschließend noch eloxiert. Konnte mich aber nicht zurück halten und mußte das Rad soweit einfach mit der alten Kurbel schonmal zusammenbauen


----------



## andi1969 (15. Februar 2008)

Stiff88 schrieb:


> sehr nice das scott....vor allem ROT
> 
> 
> was wiegt das?
> ...



Danke 

Wiegt ohne Pedale und Gedöns 10,3kilo

XTSchaltwerk  2007/ Umwerfer 2008;Lx Trigger 2007;Mavic Crossride LR(kommt noch weg):Syncros Vorbau und Lenker:SLR TT Sattel; *noch* Scott Sattelstütze;Crank Brother Eggbeater C;Conti MK und RK; Magura Marta mit Windcutterbremsscheiben ,Titan und Aluschrauben

BJ. 2007 und hat 1500 EURO gekostet (in der Orginal Ausstattung, Lediglich Schaltwerk und Sattelstütze noch Orginal)

Gruß Andi


----------



## Shorty2682 (17. Februar 2008)

Hier auch mal wieder zwei neue Bilder von meinem...Nächsten Monat kommen dann noch neue Laufräder (Nope N75) und ne neue Kurbel (Wo gibts noch ne 960er-XTR???)


----------



## Sahnie (17. Februar 2008)

Shorty2682 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal wieder zwei neue Bilder von meinem...Nächsten Monat kommen dann noch neue Laufräder (Nope N75) und ne neue Kurbel (Wo gibts noch ne 960er-XTR???)



Rose hat die 960 im Angebot für 159 Euro. Ist aber bestimmt schon weg. Bicycles.de hat die auch für 150 verschleudert.


----------



## Triturbo (17. Februar 2008)

960er XTR

schönes bike!


----------



## Tundra HT (17. Februar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
So, hier sind meine Bikes, und das von meinem Mädel. Alles Unikate und mit viel Liebe aufgebaut, am Steppi werden noch kleine Tuningmaßnahmen vorgenommen, (Lenker, Sattelstützenklemmung und Schnellspanner von KCNC). Viel Spass beim schauen, ich hoffe das klappt mit den URLS.
Gruß an alle, Jan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (17. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, sorry wegen dem kleinen Ausreisser in die Allmountain Welt,
aber das Specialized war vorher ja mal ein XC-Fully. Bevor es die umlackierte Minute und den Allmountain Hinterbau bekommen hat. Manchmal muss es etwas mehr Hub sein. Das Stvens hat mein Mädel unter meiner Anleitung selbst aufgebaut, damit sie auch mit dem Bikevirus infiziert wird und eine emotionale Verbindung mit dem Süssen hat. Peace!


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Februar 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> 960er XTR
> 
> schönes bike!



Ist aber eine 170mm, er will bestimmt eine für CC also 175mm, bin schonmal eine 170mm-Kurbel gefahren(keine XTR) der Unterschied ist eklig merkbar, ich find es fährt sich einfach blöde, wenn man 175mm hat.


----------



## Shorty2682 (17. Februar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ist aber eine 170mm, er will bestimmt eine für CC also 175mm, bin schonmal eine 170mm-Kurbel gefahren(keine XTR) der Unterschied ist eklig merkbar, ich find es fährt sich einfach blöde, wenn man 175mm hat.



Hast (leider) recht...hab das Angebot auch schon gefunden gehabt, aber die Länge hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten...  
Bin mit 1,93m und 89cm Schrittlänge auch net grad der kleinste, so dass sich der unterschied wahrscheinlich richtig bemerkbar machen würde...


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2008)

also der lenker und vorbau würd noch geändert und die recon kommt aB! zu schwer ! mit etwas über 2kg geht garnicht sattel sattelstütze werden auhc noch gewechselt


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Februar 2008)

Der Fuchsig hatte so ziemlich die letzte bei HS gekauft, als er seine bestellt hatte gabs noch 175mm, nichtmal eine Woche später waren sie raus. Ohja bei deiner Größe wirds noch unangenehmer. Die 177,5mm gibts ja auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> also der lenker und vorbau würd noch geändert und die recon kommt aB! zu schwer ! mit etwas über 2kg geht garnicht sattel sattelstütze werden auhc noch gewechselt



Hast Du die gewogen? Ist das dann die mit Stahlsteuerrohr? Die mit Alusteuerrohr hat nämlich eher so um die 1,8 kg. Optisch paßt die Gabel wirklich SEHR gut rein. Das wird mit einer weißen Gabel nicht besser, sondern schlechter, weil die Banderolen am Rahmen silber sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (18. Februar 2008)

@ Crashoversteel: So besser?





Gruß
Pascal


----------



## CrashOversteel (18. Februar 2008)

Über die Farbe der Kurbel könnte man sich streiten, aber echt gut!  
Trotz das die Kurbel silber ist schauts richtig gut aus, was fü eine Kurbel ist das denn?


----------



## Der P (18. Februar 2008)

Ist in natura auch nicht wirklich silber....eher etwas dunkler. War mir eigentlich sicher das ich die Kurbel noch schwarz eloxieren lasse, aber jetzt bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Sieht live wirklich ganz passend aus. Ach ja, ist eine Stronglight Oxale two. Kommen demnächst dann noch TA Blätter und andere Kurbel- und Kennblattschrauben dran.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2008)

@:geisterfahrer : gewogen nicht aber die daten habe ich ausem i net und fachhändler ;-) und da kommt ne schwarz goldene durin dran


----------



## jones (19. Februar 2008)

schlechtes foto, aber naja:


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @:geisterfahrer : gewogen nicht aber die daten habe ich ausem i net und fachhändler ;-) und da kommt ne schwarz goldene durin dran



*freu* bilder--->


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Februar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> schlechtes foto, aber naja:



aber das Bike is Trotzdem Hübsch


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2008)

@erkan1984  ja bilder gibts wenns geld da ist  spätestens an wheinachten weil erst ist sattelstütze lenker sattel und vorbau dran dann kommt die gabel habs vor schwarz gold aufzubauen


----------



## 3rr0r (19. Februar 2008)

.. keiner gibt freiweiliig ne Reba Worldcup weg... ich fahr die Gabel jetzt bis an mein Lebensende


----------



## FeierFox (19. Februar 2008)

@jones:
der slr ist aber gut eingeritten oder ? so nen geschwungenen hab ich ja noch nie gesehn 
klasse bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (19. Februar 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> @jones:
> der slr ist aber gut eingeritten oder ? so nen geschwungenen hab ich ja noch nie gesehn
> klasse bike



das ist der slr carbonio flow - also der mit loch.

das sieht von der seite etwas komisch aus. ist so aber ganz normal.


----------



## Markus996 (19. Februar 2008)

jones schrieb:


> das ist der slr carbonio flow - also der mit loch.
> 
> das sieht von der seite etwas komisch aus. ist so aber ganz normal.



Ja, habe auch einen SLR Carbonio Flow. Der ist halt hinten etwas höher und fällt nach vorne ab. Mein SLR TT war ebener. Hier ein Foto (eigentlich steht der Sattel ziemlich waagrecht) vom Bike, damit der Text nicht überwiegt


----------



## DC. (19. Februar 2008)

Sattel muß noch neu, der Rest bleibt weils super funktioniert


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Februar 2008)

DC. schrieb:


> Sattel muß noch neu, der Rest bleibt weils super funktioniert



endlich wieder mal ein Starrgabel vertreter......
Wird bei mir auch bald getauscht..


----------



## arne1907 (19. Februar 2008)

Beim Vorbauwinkel + Sattelposition, könnte man denken das der
Rahmen zu klein ist....


----------



## CSB (19. Februar 2008)

Meine alte Wintertrainings-Schlampe  ...auch schön starr!!














.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Februar 2008)

Sehr geil dein Focus.....


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2008)

Naja geil... Auf jeden Fall ein Vernunftsbike, genau so muss ein Winterbike ausgestattet sein, das nötigste dran, nach Möglichkeit auch noch funktionierend. Sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus, das Kona macht aber auch ganzschön was her, ryde on!


----------



## CSB (19. Februar 2008)

Und hier mein "Sommerbike" 


















.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakalist (19. Februar 2008)




----------



## Tundra HT (19. Februar 2008)

Moin CSB,
sehr schickes Bike dein Müsing!
Mach mal deine schicken Barends paralell,
gruß Tundra HT.


----------



## Tundra HT (19. Februar 2008)

freakalist schrieb:


>



Moin Patrick,
putz dein Kunstwerk mal wieder     HAR HAR!
Gruß Jan!


----------



## freakalist (19. Februar 2008)

aber das iss doch saubär


----------



## freakalist (19. Februar 2008)

servus mister CSB, watt hälste davon dein mittleres und großes kettenblatt richtig zu montieren, zwecks der schaltperformans


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2008)

Beide Bikes find ich sehr edel sehen super aus! (Dreck mal ignoriert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakalist (19. Februar 2008)

aber sonst isses nen sehr GEILES bike


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (20. Februar 2008)

Das Müsing turnt mich besonders an irgendwie. Das Gold wirkt nicht überladen oder prollig und der Mix mit dem Silber schaut elegant aus. Und: endlich mal ne XTR Garnitur, die auch optisch was hermacht  

Mit richtig montierten Blättern wird die Funktion dann auch so gut wie die Optik


----------



## schweffl (20. Februar 2008)

Hi csb,

was interessieren würde, wäre wie du den Schriftzug von der Kurbel bekommen hast?


----------



## Markus996 (20. Februar 2008)

schweffl schrieb:


> Hi csb,
> was interessieren würde, wäre wie du den Schriftzug von der Kurbel bekommen hast?


Ich bin zwar nicht csb, aber falls Du die oben abgebildete 960er XTR meinst: wo ist denn der Schrifzug ab? Der ist doch zu sehen. 

...und mal allgemein: könnt ihr dieses Getratsche bzw. Kommentare sein lassen und stattdessen mal Fotos einstellen? Wie die Waschweiber


----------



## CSB (21. Februar 2008)

> Mach mal deine schicken Barends paralell,





> servus mister CSB, watt hälste davon dein mittleres und großes kettenblatt richtig zu montieren, zwecks der schaltperformans



Peinlich,peinlich....aber sowas passiert halt wenn man sein Bike unter Zeitnot aufbaut 
An der Schaltperformance hab ich nix gemerkt...der Kettenfangstift am großen KB ist sowieso nur für Leute die die Umwerferanschläge nicht richtig einstellen



> was interessieren würde, wäre wie du den Schriftzug von der Kurbel bekommen hast?



Die Kurbeln habe ich mit Glasperlen gestrahlt um eine Oberfläche zu erzielen die farblich zur Fox und zu den MartaSL Bremssätteln passt.
Ich wollte das Bike KOMPLETT in Schwarz, Silber und Gold 




.


----------



## Hugo (21. Februar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

neues bild mit hoffentlich weniger pixelsuppe


----------



## racejo (21. Februar 2008)

jetzt sieht man endlich wie geil das bike wirklich ist


----------



## Hugo (21. Februar 2008)

vielen dank

bin am überlegen ob ich die decals der gabel entfernen soll und mir bei der gelegenheit ne tacholösung ohne kabelbinder einfallen lass...hat dazu jemand ne meinung?


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2008)

Ich würd sie drauf lassen, das Bike sieht kahl genug aus(ich mein das jetzt positiv ist genau richtig so), aber wenn du sie heil abkriegst, würd ich sie nehmen, meine fallen nämlich langsam ab, wobei wegschmeissen und ne neue Gabel sich bei meiner wohl eher lohnt. Also ich sag lass sie drauf


----------



## andi1969 (21. Februar 2008)

@Hugo *Top Scott* ein paar rote Farbtupfer und vieleicht ein weißer Vorbau (nur Vorschläge )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (21. Februar 2008)

es gibt keinen schönen weißen vorbau...


----------



## mäxx__ (23. Februar 2008)

BEES (Alltags-Bike)


----------



## plattmar (23. Februar 2008)

Mein neues Radl vor der ersten Fahrt.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> es gibt keinen schönen weißen vorbau...



Pulverbeschichten als mögliche Alternative.....etwas mehr Fantasie  Mann....


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Februar 2008)

Kurbel und Sattel wurden zuletzt erneuert. Jetzt ist es vollkommen


----------



## Unrest (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, schmeiß die Hörnchen runter.
Du benutzt sie eh nicht, wie man sieht.. 

Bilder von meinem gibts, wenn ich es geputzt habe und schönes Wetter ist.


----------



## jetos15 (24. Februar 2008)

wasn das fürne stütze? gewicht?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Februar 2008)

Die barends brauche ich durchaus, bloß umgreife ich die nie ganz, sondern ich stütze mich mehr oder weniger drauf, das heißt mit den Händen an den Ecken. Blöd zu erklären... muss man sehen. Jedenfalls sehen die Logos deshalb wohl noch so gut aus. Obwohl sie mir in schlicht schwarz besser gefallen würden  

Stütze ist ne Heylight Carbon. 27,2 Durchmesser und von mir auf 300 mm gekürzt wiegt sie 168 g. 
Original ist sie 370 mm lang und wiegt dann 210 g. Gibts nur in 27,2.


----------



## racejo (24. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Pulverbeschichten als mögliche Alternative.....etwas mehr Fantasie  Mann....



ich finde weiße vorbauten im allgemeinen overdressed, an einem schon mit vielen weißen teilen ausgestattetem bike. das auge wird zu sehr auf den vorbau gelenkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Februar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> ich finde weiße vorbauten im allgemeinen overdressed, an einem schon mit vielen weißen teilen ausgestattetem bike. das auge wird zu sehr auf den vorbau gelenkt...



Ok ist halt Geschmackssache der eine mag´s , der andere nicht  
Ich muß zugeben an den ganz weißen Bikes find ich es manchmal auch zu viel des guten....


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2008)

also mir geällt an dem scott nur die kurbel nicht aber sonst einfach geil
ich kann nur kein gewicht finden :-( ?!   beantworte mir bitte miene farge


----------



## Hugo (24. Februar 2008)

welches scott meinst du? das spark oder mein scale?

genaues gewcht kann ich gar nicht liefern, mein rotwild hatte zieml. genau 9kg, die meisten teile wurden auch wieder verwurstet, aber die gewichtsersparnis durch den rahmen (immerhin rund 350gr.(hab den rotwild nie exakt gewogen, warn ca 1450gr.)) wird zu nem großen teil durch den umwerfer und sattelstütze wieder aufgefressen. Die gabel is bischen schwerer als die alte, kurbel bischen leichter...gleicht sich letztlich alles wieder aus


----------



## plattmar (25. Februar 2008)

Falls mein Spark gemeint ist:

wiegt es bei folgendem Setup:

normal Spark 20 in S ausser:
Avid Juicy Ultimate
Sram X.O
vorderer Umwerfer XTR
X.O Trigger
Syntace F99
Syntace Duraflite
Specialized Toupe
NN 2.1 vorne
RR 2.1 hinten
Strock Carbon Barends
Eggbeater SL

komplett 10,6 kg

(wennmir jmd erklärt, wie ich ein gräßeres Foto anhängen kann, reiche ich noch welche nach bei Interesse.)


----------



## Jonez (25. Februar 2008)

@ Plattmar: Lade die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hier im Forum.


----------



## promises (25. Februar 2008)

ich baue mir ja grade auch ein Spark auf, aber in small sieht es einfach nur bähhh aus. sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no-pogo11 (27. Februar 2008)

So noch ein Bike von mir:












Baue grade noch ein Bike auf dieses wird aber ein ...?!


----------



## KevinSwiss (27. Februar 2008)

da kann man(n) gegenhalten..   schickes teil, mir gefällt die rot-blau-türkis-weiss kombi einfach irgendwie nicht.
hier meins:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/46930

glg kev


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

KevinSwiss schrieb:


> da kann man(n) gegenhalten..   schickes teil, mir gefällt die rot-blau-türkis-weiss kombi einfach irgendwie nicht.
> hier meins:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/46930
> ...



Ja das hat was, vorallem mit Starrgabel.....


----------



## der [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

@ No-Pogo

schönes Bike!!! Das mit den Parts ist halt immer geschmackssache..

@ Promises

welches Spark? LTD?  Finde das S-Frames immer nett aussehen. Besonders,wenn Du wie beim LTD das durchgehende Sitzrohr hast!

@ Goldene Zitrone

Bis auf den Rahmen nettes Bike...


----------



## #easy# (28. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Habe ich da etwas Verpasst   Der Rahmen macht doch das Bike aus oder
> 
> Ach .......... jetzt ............ das Bike gfällt Dir nicht [email protected] oder? Wenn, dann hast Du das aber schön durch die Blume gesagt
> 
> easy


----------



## der [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

@ easy


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Februar 2008)

Stell dir vor: der Voitl wiegt sogar sage und schreibe 1590 g. Vielleicht macht diese Tatsache es dir noch leichter, es NICHT zu mögen


----------



## promises (28. Februar 2008)

@der [email protected]
n 10er in L, an small stört mich das zu stark abfallende Oberrohr. Trial lässt grüßen...


----------



## Flo7 (28. Februar 2008)

HI
mein neues für 2008







mfg flo

p.s.: gewogen mit Pedale


----------



## FeierFox (28. Februar 2008)

entzerr das bild mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (28. Februar 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> entzerr das bild mal wieder



Ich glaub, dass liegt an der Auflösung von 1280x800

Mfg Flo


----------



## cosimonoz (28. Februar 2008)

meinz:


----------



## sebi1000 (29. Februar 2008)

Fast jedes Bike von hier taucht auch in dem Schüler und studenten-Thred auf.. Gibts hier auch Leute die Arbeiten


----------



## karstb (29. Februar 2008)

Ist das Patent von Giant auf das NRS abgelaufen? Oder haben sie es weiterverkauft, wo sie selbst den Rahmen nicht mehr herstellen? Das ist ja haargenau genauso, bis auf eine kleine Ãnderung am Ausfallende.
Hier mal ein Vergleich:



GrÃ¶Ãter Unterschied ist wahrscheinlich, dass mein Frame 2200g wiegt und die Kopien deutloch mehr?! Und das meine Karre, so wie sie da steht, weniger als 400â¬ gekostet hat.


----------



## no-pogo11 (29. Februar 2008)

Hier nochmal mein Litespeed Pisgah.
Rahmen wird jetzt erst durch ein Seven ersetzt. Litesepeed Rahmen steht jetzt zum Verkauf! NP 2499,-EUR. FP 900,-EUR. Gr. 19,5Zoll


----------



## ThK (1. März 2008)

Na dann ich auch nochmal *ggg*
Mein erstes in dieser "Art" ... 
Und ja Quali ist mies ... Handycam hatte nicht so wirklich Lust.


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (1. März 2008)

das is ja stange...


----------



## flyfreaky (1. März 2008)

also setzt ich halt meins auch mal rein - so siehts aus wenn in Germany grad Sturm ist -> Wohnzimmerbike *ha


----------



## home (1. März 2008)

..bin noch am anfang des leicht...fetischismus..aber es wird!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (1. März 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..bin noch am anfang des leicht...fetischismus..aber es wird!!!




Nix für ungut, aber ich hätte mit dem Leichtbau vielleicht nicht gerade bei den Reifen angefangen. Die machen doch im Wald nicht wirklich Spaß, oder?  
Was wiegt es denn im Moment?

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## home (1. März 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber ich hätte mit dem Leichtbau vielleicht nicht gerade bei den Reifen angefangen. Die machen doch im Wald nicht wirklich Spaß, oder?
> Was wiegt es denn im Moment?
> 
> Gruß
> Pascal


..shit.. ich wußt´es!!!wird gleich gemeckert..hast recht für´n groben wald sind sie nix,rollen sonst aber beachtlich..beim gewicht keine angabe,vorhin bei conrad eine hängewaage bestellt(schätz´doch mal..!?)


----------



## Der P (1. März 2008)

So bin ich, immer nur am meckern! 

Von wegen Gewicht schätzen....ist von der falschen Seite fotografiert  
Ich schätze mal gute 11 Kilo? Sind zuviele Teile von denen ich keinen Schimmer habe was sie wiegen...

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## EvilEvo (1. März 2008)

11kg werden wohl nicht reichen, eher 11,7-12kg, erst recht nicht bei dem Dreck^^. Schönes Cube, schönes Rotwild usw. , wie ist das mit dem Patent des Giant NRS-Rahmens gemeint? Welchem sieht der so ähnlich?#


----------



## 4xdome (1. März 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> das is ja stange...




Hey Insania, 

der hat recht ist stange, aber egal is ja dein erstes ht oder?!

hau n geraden lenker rauf , klicker ran und fertig is dein erstes racebike . und irgendwann hast du dann evtl auch ne teure customkiste im forum.
hauptsache du hast spaß und kannst treten ( können viele trotz teurem bike nicht  )


----------



## 4xdome (1. März 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..bin noch am anfang des leicht...fetischismus..aber es wird!!!



das bike gefällt mir schon, aber fährts du mit touren barends? machen es kurze gerade nicht auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (1. März 2008)

4xdome schrieb:


> Hey Insania,
> 
> der hat recht ist stange, aber egal is ja dein erstes ht oder?!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps..
Und ja, ist mein erstes Bike überhaupt in dieser Richtung.

Und egal das es Stange ist. Hauptsache erst einmal wieder ein Bike zum fahren!


----------



## home (1. März 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> So bin ich, immer nur am meckern!
> 
> Von wegen Gewicht schätzen....ist von der falschen Seite fotografiert
> Ich schätze mal gute 11 Kilo? Sind zuviele Teile von denen ich keinen Schimmer habe was sie wiegen...
> ...


..bitte sehr..und barends sind zwischenzeitlich auch schon kürzer..


----------



## Popeye34 (1. März 2008)

*@Flo7*

Hmmm,
das no Saint ist dir wirklich sehr gelungen! Sehr schöner und vor allem Hochwertiger aufbau...


Verkaufe:
SLR CARBONI, FIZIK GOBI WINGFLEX, DURAFLIGHT LENKER 9°, SIMPLON SUPERLIGHT LENKER.. http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZsidnef


----------



## plattmar (1. März 2008)

So, habe es endlich geschafft, mir mal Zeit zu nehmen, ein paar Fotos hochzuladen. So wie es zu sehen ist, wiegt es genau 10.0 kg.

Ich finde, das ich mit 1,68m Größe besser mit dem Spark in S aussehe, als ein Spark in L. Mag zwar sein, dass der Rahmen in L gut aussieht, bin mir aber sicher, dass ich diesen Eindruck schnell wieder revidieren würde.

Auserdem habe ich noch ne Frage an alle. Welche Sattelklemme gibt es, die passen würde? Verwende Nabenspanner von Tune in rot, leider stellen die anscheinend keine passende in dem Durchmesser her.
Habt ihr da ein paar Vorschläge?


----------



## GlanDas (2. März 2008)

plattmar schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ich mit 1,68m Größe besser mit dem Spark in S aussehe, als ein Spark in L. Mag zwar sein, dass der Rahmen in L gut aussieht, bin mir aber sicher, dass ich diesen Eindruck schnell wieder revidieren würde.



Eisdiele?


----------



## plattmar (2. März 2008)

ja, auch.
Aber war eher eine Antowrt auf 

promise: "ich baue mir ja grade auch ein Spark auf, aber in small sieht es einfach nur bähhh aus. sorry!.


----------



## racejo (2. März 2008)

plattmar schrieb:


> So, habe es endlich geschafft, mir mal Zeit zu nehmen, ein paar Fotos hochzuladen. So wie es zu sehen ist, wiegt es genau 10.0 kg.
> 
> Ich finde, das ich mit 1,68m Größe besser mit dem Spark in S aussehe, als ein Spark in L. Mag zwar sein, dass der Rahmen in L gut aussieht, bin mir aber sicher, dass ich diesen Eindruck schnell wieder revidieren würde.
> 
> ...



servus. mach mal die aufkleber von den felgen ab. schmalere hörnchen dran.  kürze deine züge und denke mal über eine andere (schwarze) kurbel nach. ich könnte mir eine truvativ noir gut vorstellen. so kann dann auch ein spark in s top aussehen 
du brauchst wohl auch keine gekröpfte stütze, eine ohne versatz würde nicht nur der optik gut tun, sondern auch dem sattelgestell ( thomson könnte ich mir da vorstellen).

kann man nicht auch die juicy hebel mit den sram shiftern verbinden. oder ist das eine fehlinformation, das cockpit sieht schon sehr vollgestellt aus.

@karstb: der dämpfer beim replika giant ist andersrum montiert, als der beim original nrs. vlt. macht ja das den unterschied, der dazu führt, dass kein patent angegriffen wird


----------



## 328 (2. März 2008)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber selbst in größe S bist du meilenweit
von 10kg entfernt. Ich Tipp eher mal auf ~11kg.



plattmar schrieb:


> So, habe es endlich geschafft, mir mal Zeit zu nehmen, ein paar Fotos hochzuladen. So wie es zu sehen ist, wiegt es genau 10.0 kg.



Trotzdem super Geschoss. Bin mit dm 20er auch schon eine 
Runde gefahren. Einfach herrlich....


----------



## plattmar (2. März 2008)

Gestern beim Händler nach den Schnellspannerntausch wiegen lassen  und gemeinsam die 10,0 kf festgehalten. War auch überrascht, habe eher so um die 10,5 geschätzt.

Züge werden gekürzt, wenn ich die endgültige Sitzposition gefunden habe. Vorher wird nirgends rumgeschnitten.

Das stimmt mit der Stütze. Ich habe das auch moniert und wollte die Syntace P6.
Der Mechaniker meinte jedoch, das sei nur Augenwischeei. Im Endeffekt seien da  minimale Unterschiede.
Ich finde, dass ich immer noch zu weit hinten sitze. Weiss auch nicht. Jetzt ist sie benutzt und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr umtauschbar. Und alles nur weil ich auf den gehört habe. Im Laden kam mir alles super vor.

Keiner eine Idee zu der Sattelklemme?

P.S. Ich bin kein Student oder Schüler und gehe arbeite. In einem Posting wurde glaube ich die Frage nach Rädern der arbeitenden Klase gestellt. Hier also ein Vertreter der gemeinen beourgoisie.


----------



## Jonez (2. März 2008)

Könntest du mal eine Teileliste machen?
Die Waage deines Händlers funktioniert warscheinlich nicht ganz richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattmar (2. März 2008)

Das wäre ja eine Schande !!
Den Kunden durch falsche Hoffnung gefügig machen, noch den letzten Euro für ein Leichtbauteil auszugeben!!
Ich wäre empört!  
Ich werde evt. heute Nachmittag mal eine Teileliste zusamentstellen. Bin dann offen offen, für alle Vorschläge !


----------



## Jonez (2. März 2008)

Evtl täuscht es auch  
Aber ich hätte auch eher in Richtung 10,5 - 11 kg getippt.


----------



## racejo (2. März 2008)

plattmar schrieb:


> Das stimmt mit der Stütze. Ich habe das auch moniert und wollte die Syntace P6.
> Der Mechaniker meinte jedoch, das sei nur Augenwischeei. Im Endeffekt seien da  minimale Unterschiede.
> Ich finde, dass ich immer noch zu weit hinten sitze. Weiss auch nicht. Jetzt ist sie benutzt und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr umtauschbar. Und alles nur weil ich auf den gehört habe. Im Laden kam mir alles super vor.
> .



wenn der mechaniker misst erzählt kann er diesen auch wieder ausbaden. er soll schön eine ungekröpfte gleichwertige sattelstütze rausrücken, grade weil das doch ein sehr hochwertiges bike ist. das gehört zum service dazu. wenn er schlau gewesen wär hätte er die erst mal eine gebrauchte geköpfte  und eine ungekröpfte migeben um es auszuprobieren.
also kannst ruhig mal ein erntes wörtchen mit ihm reden, er wird einen kunden der solch teure bikes kauft nicht einfach zum nächsten händler schicken


----------



## dreale (2. März 2008)

Wenn das bike 10 kilo wiegt dann müsste meins um die 7 wiegen ;-) teileliste wäre cool!


----------



## the donkey (2. März 2008)

Mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Jonez (2. März 2008)

Sieht gut aus.
Aber die Felgenaufkleber wirken sehr prollig


----------



## the donkey (2. März 2008)

Ja stimmt schon, aber es ist auch ohne schon etwas aufällig!


----------



## Dexter90 (2. März 2008)

Mir gefallen die Felgenaufkleber. 
Aber wirkt insgesamt doch ein wenig überladen finde ich  

Sonst aber schon ein schönes Bike. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## schuberth1 (3. März 2008)

plattmar schrieb:


> Der Mechaniker meinte jedoch, das sei nur Augenwischeei. Im Endeffekt seien da  minimale Unterschiede.
> Ich finde, dass ich immer noch zu weit hinten sitze. Weiss auch nicht. Jetzt ist sie benutzt und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr umtauschbar. Und alles nur weil ich auf den gehört habe. Im Laden kam mir alles super vor.



Sag mal, wenn Du schon dein Rad vom Händler hast, hat er dich da nicht vermessen? Eigentlich gibt es da keine Kompromisse er müsste deine Sitzposition bzw. die Abstände von Sattelspitze zu Lenker schon im Computer haben.
Ich wurde bei jedem Rad vermessen und muss sagen, bisher hatte es immer gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (3. März 2008)

7917 Gramm (Teileliste im Fotoalben)


----------



## privilegia (3. März 2008)

Besser geht es kaum!
Hast ja lange gebastelt bis zun perfektem Bike!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## schuberth1 (3. März 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> 7917 Gramm (Teileliste im Fotoalben)




Und du meinst, eine schwarze Gabel mit silberner Schrift würde nicht besser aussehen?
Vielleicht sollte man da mal was mit Photoshop basteln, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## 4l3x (3. März 2008)

ich hab nen gravierenden fehler gefunden  

die reifen stehen falsch  

wirklich klasse bike! und auch die durin passt! aber warum den DLO hebel abgebaut? um sub 8? ich möchte meinen nicht mehr missen


----------



## arne1907 (3. März 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> ich hab nen gravierenden fehler gefunden
> 
> die reifen stehen falsch
> 
> wirklich klasse bike! und auch die durin passt! aber warum den DLO hebel abgebaut? um sub 8? ich möchte meinen nicht mehr missen




Sub8 wärs auch mit Hebel gewesen aber ich nutze den eh so gut wie nie und
da hat mich das Kabelwirrwarr nur gestört.

Und mit der weißen Gabel passt schon, ne Schwarze wäre zu eintönig geworden.

Und ja... ich hab die Reifen falsch montiert.... *schäm*


----------



## 3rr0r (3. März 2008)

Sattel wird wieder schwarz, zum Bremsleitungen kürzen bin ich zu blöd und der Laden zu teuer, neuer Lenker kommt noch, so wie es dasteht ~9,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (4. März 2008)

Auf Grund der Wetterlage z.Z. keine besseren Bilder möglich....

Anbei mein neues Wettkampfbike :  NERO "Black Pearl" Composite 

Die Gabel wird noch auf eine Magura Durin getauscht, bitte um Tips, ob schwarz oder weiß 


























Aufbauliste:
Rahmen :	NERO  carbon Gr.47                     1125g
Federgabel: Manitou Skareb Comp  80mm     1460g
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 1 1/8 Semiintegriert    94g
Vorbau :	Ritchey WCS  110   6° 25,4            126g
Lenker :	Guizzo Carbon  25,4	          114g
Lenkergriffe :Ritchey WCS                            52g
Sattelstütze : NERO Carbon   31,6	          278g
Innenlager : Shimano XT  BB-ES760	          108g
Kurbelgarnitur : Shimano XTR FC-M960          698g
Sattel :	Selle Italia SLR  Gestript	          110g
Schalteinheit : Sram X.O. Grip Shift	          198g
Bremshebel :  Sram 9.0 SL	                       154g
Schaltwerk :  Sram X.O. long Cage	          212g
Bremsanlage : Shimano XTR BR-M960	          394g
Umwerfer : Sram X-Gen 34,8                       186g
Kassette : Shimano XT CS-M760 11-32Z.      262g
Laufräder : Mavic Crossmax XL UST	         1640g
Reifen :	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1  2008     882g
Schlauch :  Schwalbe xx light 	          202g
Schaltzüge : Gore Ride on , Schalt-Bremsseile  30g
Pedale :	Crankbrothers Eggbeater     	          280g
Kette :	Shimano Dura Ace  CN-7701           270g
Flaschenhalter :	NERO  carbon	            16g
Diverses :  Schmiermittel , etc.	            55g
Diverses : Polar  Halterung , Aufkleber	            15g
Schnellspanner : Mavic Crossmax 	           108g
		                                   9069g

P.S.  Das Specialized ist einfache ein TRAUM


----------



## 4l3x (4. März 2008)

phew das bike sieht richtig geil aus! 
am besten in dein konzept wird wohl ne schwarze durin passen 

edit: schade, dass der rahmen keinen flaschenhalter am unterrohr hat!


----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2008)

Dann stell ich hinter das hypermoderne Carbonbike mal älteres Aluminium 6061:

GT Zaskar 1991, mit Mag 21:










Das Bike wird mich im August bei den 24 h von Duisburg tragen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. März 2008)

Die Farbgestaltung des Nero Black Pearl gefällt mir gut, aber das Unterrohr....   Sieht sehr nach nem Lady-bike aus irgendwie (sorry nicht persönlich gemeint). Garnicht mein Fall.
Die Durin auf jeden Fall in schwarz!

Das Zaskar is nett, aber ich hab ja keinen besonderen Hang zu Classic-bikes.


----------



## EvilEvo (4. März 2008)

Die Skareb passt einfach perfekt zum hammer Design des Rahmens, ich würd sie drin lassen, das ganze Bike sieht einfach klasse aus!


----------



## CrashOversteel (4. März 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Die Gabel wird noch auf eine Magura Durin getauscht, bitte um Tips, ob schwarz oder weiß



Weder noch. MMn Reba WC in schwarz oder die neue SID in schwarz mit roten Decals.


----------



## EvilEvo (4. März 2008)

Ne Rockshox sähe viel zu laaangweilig aus an so einem extrem chicken und ausgefallenen Rahmen. Dann doch eher die Durin. Evtl. eine schwarze Marzocchi, wüsste da aber jetzt kein Beispiel.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ne Rockshox sähe viel zu laaangweilig aus an so einem extrem chicken und ausgefallenen Rahmen. Dann doch eher die Durin. Evtl. eine schwarze Marzocchi, wüsste da aber jetzt kein Beispiel.



Durins wirds auf den Trails bald fast genauso häufig zu sehen geben wie Rebas... Demnach eher ne DT swiss XCR nehmen und die unteren Decals entfernen (wenn man den überteuerten Preis in Kauf nimmt. Wobei ne 08er SID auch nich günstiger is oder?)


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Durins wirds auf den Trails bald fast genauso häufig zu sehen geben wie Rebas... Demnach eher ne DT swiss XCR nehmen und die unteren Decals entfernen (wenn man den überteuerten Preis in Kauf nimmt. Wobei ne 08er SID auch nich günstiger is oder?)



Doch, der VK ist schonmal ~250 Euro günstiger.
Und DT Swiss ist nicht berühmt für seine Preissenkungen


----------



## EvilEvo (4. März 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich eher dann doch an eine Durin, da diese doch wesentlich schöner ist als eine laaangweilige RS, die ja optisch doch sehr einfach gehalten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dann stell ich hinter das hypermoderne Carbonbike mal älteres Aluminium 6061:
> 
> GT Zaskar 1991, mit Mag 21:
> 
> ...



Hammerbike....mir fehlen die Worte, auch eins haben will...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2008)

Meins.....


----------



## HB76 (4. März 2008)

falsche seite


----------



## metulsky (4. März 2008)

hallo, dann will ich auch mal wagen :





ich finds schoen 

sven


----------



## timor1975 (5. März 2008)

Hallo, hier mein 2008er Bike.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. März 2008)

@HB76

Hmmmm, nur weil das Rad ungefedert ist....warum falsche Seite...?  
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## _manuele_ (5. März 2008)

weil das Rad von der anderen Seite (von der Kettenseite) gezeigt werden sollte.


----------



## bugmtb (5. März 2008)

Also das Razorblade ist einfach der Hammer  
Was wiegt das Teil noch?


----------



## der [email protected] (5. März 2008)

Mal zum Thema Gabeln...Ich höre hier nur immer" Nimm die... oder die... Gabel".oder auch" wenn Du dann noch die Dekore entfernst....."....Also ich habe das ja mal irgendwie so verstanden, dass die Funktion, Steifigkeit, Gewicht usw. bei einer Gabel entscheidend ist und nicht die Optik. Ich weiß ja nicht, was Ihr mit euren Bikes macht, aber meines steht nicht nur vor der Eisdiele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. März 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Gabeln...Ich höre hier nur immer" Nimm die... oder die... Gabel".oder auch" wenn Du dann noch die Dekore entfernst....."....Also ich habe das ja mal irgendwie so verstanden, dass die Funktion, Steifigkeit, Gewicht usw. bei einer Gabel entscheidend ist und nicht die Optik. Ich weiß ja nicht, was Ihr mit euren Bikes macht, aber meines steht nicht nur vor der Eisdiele...



Und? Für die meisten ist Optik n wichtiger Bestandteil, egal ob Eisdiele oder nicht. Das sieht man vielen Rädern hier auch an. 
Und da man in so nem Fred erstmal das bike vor Augen hat und nicht der dazugehörige Fahrer bei Leibe daneben steht mit Gewichtsangaben und nem Steckbrief dazu, legt man das Hauptaugenmerk zunächst mal auf die optischen Aspekte.
Zugegeben: über die DT swiss Dinger weiß man technisch gesehen noch nich allzu viel, aber was will man groß über technische Vor- und Nachteile von Durin vs. Reba philosohieren? Reba is halt n Tick steifer, Durin leichter. Technisch nehmen die sich nix. Da liegt der Hauptaugenmerk halt oft PRIMÄR bei der Optik. Alles weitere kann man immer noch ausklamüsern....


----------



## daniel77 (5. März 2008)

Das Razorblade ist super  , alles dran was gut und teuer ist. Rein optisch würde eine SID perfekt zum filigranen Hinterbau passen.

Hat der Hinterbau wirklich einen merklichen Komfortzuwachs?


----------



## timor1975 (5. März 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Also das Razorblade ist einfach der Hammer
> Was wiegt das Teil noch?





> daniel77  	Das Razorblade ist super  , alles dran was gut und teuer ist. Rein optisch würde eine SID perfekt zum filigranen Hinterbau passen.
> 
> Hat der Hinterbau wirklich einen merklichen Komfortzuwachs?



Das Razor wiegt laut Personenwaage 8,7kg.

Ich habe das Bike noch nicht im Gelände bewegen können. Ich glaube allerdings nicht wirklich daran, dass man einen deutlichen Unterschied spüren wird.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. März 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Reba is halt n Tick steifer, Durin leichter. Technisch nehmen die sich nix. Da liegt der Hauptaugenmerk halt oft PRIMÄR bei der Optik. Alles weitere kann man immer noch ausklamüsern....



Ich würd doch meinen, dass die Durin auch steifer ist als eine Reba (2 Brücken [Double Arch] würde Sinn machen), egal. Ich geb dir auf jeden Fall recht. Mir kommen ja auch nur Manitous ins Bike weils, optisch besser passt. Es hätte auch eine Fox statt R7 werden können, R7 hat aber !MIR! besser gefallen. Ich find die Optik sehr wichtig, wenn das Bike nicht nur zum Trails prügeln gedacht ist, ein(in meinen Augen hässliches) Bike würde ich auch nicht so lieb haben und pflegen wollen.


----------



## #easy# (5. März 2008)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Das Razor wiegt laut Personenwaage 8,7kg.



Bei uns im Laden steht das Razorblade x9 und das Gravity x9 
Das Razor hat 10,50kg und das Gravity 10,30kg.

8,7kg ist dann ein echt guter Wert 

easy


----------



## schuberth1 (6. März 2008)

Ohne Worte. Nur Bilder! Der Genießer schweigt und die Meinung der anderen interessiert nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (6. März 2008)

fährste damit CrossCountry? (nur so als frage--> ohne wertung )


----------



## V11 Scura (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier mein in den letzten Monaten aufgebautes giant anthem.


Viele Grüße 
V11 Scura


----------



## #easy# (6. März 2008)

"""""fährste damit CrossCountry? (nur so als frage--> ohne wertung )""""""""


ich glaube dafür nimmt er sein S-Works oder seine KTM...........

aeys


----------



## MPK (6. März 2008)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mein 2008er Bike.



Ich finde das der RAZORBLADE - Rahmen, von der Optik her, der geilste überhaupt ist. Schickes Bike


----------



## schuberth1 (7. März 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> fährste damit CrossCountry? (nur so als frage--> ohne wertung )



Na klar bin ich mit dem CrossCountry gefahren. Das Bike fährt auch Downhill (601), mit entsprechender Leidensfähigkeit vom Fahrer. Wir waren auch schon im Bikepark, und sind auch schon um den Gardasee geradelt.
Jetzt habe ich es etwas leicht modifiziert, da meine Freundin damit fährt.

Ein sehr dankbares Bike, das mich noch nicht im Stich ließ. Super Bremsen, gegen den Druckpunkt kommt meine XTR Scheibe nicht an.


----------



## schuberth1 (7. März 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> """""fährste damit CrossCountry? (nur so als frage--> ohne wertung )""""""""
> 
> 
> ich glaube dafür nimmt er sein S-Works oder seine KTM...........
> ...



....oder mein Storck Adrenalin


----------



## Postmann (10. März 2008)

mein neues


----------



## flix f (10. März 2008)

Die kilo passt gut zum FRM Rahmen - sehr geil, hat großes Potential

Wiso hasst du den NN hinten und den RR vorne? - macht imho wenig Sinn

Die XT Kurbel passt weniger - eine 960 XTR wäre top

die Plastik-Flaschenhalter finde ich zu klobig, der Sattel ebenfalls - SLR oder Speedneedle

Viel Spass  mit dem Bike, die Kilo macht einfach nur Laune!  - mann fliegt über die Tail - nein ich meine nicht über den Lenker


----------



## flix f (10. März 2008)

Damit mein komentar nicht alleine steht, hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem race-bike 08:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## racejo (10. März 2008)

an dem bike gefällt selbst die kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (10. März 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Die kilo passt gut zum FRM Rahmen - sehr geil, hat großes Potential


Danke!! das Dein Bike ist aber noch einige Stufen heißer. Echt super!



flix f schrieb:


> Die XT Kurbel passt weniger - eine 960 XTR wäre top
> 
> die Plastik-Flaschenhalter finde ich zu klobig, der Sattel ebenfalls - SLR oder Speedneedle


 
Die XT Kurbel reicht meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus. XTR ist für Amateure wie mich doch eher übertrieben und eher was für Profis.

Der Sattle ist nach langem ausprobieren einfach der, mit dem ich am Besten klar komme!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Popeye34 (10. März 2008)

@flix f

Das ist immer schön anzusehen!
Wirklich ein tolles Gerät, das du dir da  aufgebaut hast!!

Aber D), die Gabel ist für _mich_ absolut unpassend. Ja, es ist eine  Ultraleichte Hightechgabel, sie trifft nur nicht jeden Geschmack!

Die XTR  Kurbel fahre ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden! Auf deinem Scale sieht sie aber  etwas "verloren/unpassend" aus, die Vorgänger XTR würde dem Scale evtl. besser  stehen! Der absolute Hit wäre natürlich eine Carbon-Kurbel, die würde das  Gesamtbild abrunden!!

_So lässt sich ja Bekannterweise über Geschmack  Streiten...._​


----------



## #easy# (10. März 2008)

ich bin einer der Wenigen hier im Forum der Parallelogramm-Gabeln gut findet und somit finde ich beide Bike sehr schick. Wobei ich das Scott etwas schöner finde.
easy


----------



## #easy# (10. März 2008)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2008)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mein 2008er Bike.



Wahnsinnig schön   Das wird mein nächster Rahmen, falls ich bei XC-Racing bleiben sollte.


----------



## CSB (10. März 2008)

> Wahnsinnig schön  Das wird mein nächster Rahmen, falls ich bei XC-Racing bleiben sollte.



Allein wegen diesem Rahmen lohnt es sich schon bei XC-Racing zu bleiben 




.


----------



## keroson (10. März 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Damit mein komentar nicht alleine steht, hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem race-bike 08:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste dir mal überlegt den lockout hebel umzudrehen? so das der Zug vor dem Lenker nach unten geht? Sieht 1. schöner aus und funzt mMn viel besser, weil mit Daumen greifbar..


----------



## flix f (10. März 2008)

@ Keroson, ich komme mit der hebelstellung so am besten klar, da muss die Optik der Funktion folgen, live siehts nicht so schlimm aus.

Umgedreht, wie einen Poplock hatte ich schon montiert, fand ich schlecht zu bedienen und man stößt mit dem Knie dran, wenn  mal das HR wegrutscht.  außerdem binn ich da ständig mit den triggern in den Konflikt gekommen, so habe ich den optimalen Abstand zum Daumen, die Auslösetaste bediene ich auch mal mit dem Zeigefinger, durch den geringen Bogen den der Zug beschreibt tritt fasst keine Reibung auf und es ist  super leichtgängig.

@ all, Danke für das positive Feedback,  ich poste nochmal bessere Bilder sobald mein Wettkampf LRS und ein paar Kleinteile da sind - dann auch anständig gepuzt, vor einem einheitlichen Hintergrund.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. März 2008)

Sehr schickes Bike.Speedneedle würde wirklich Sinn machen.Eventuell noch Crankbrothers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (13. März 2008)

Ich find die Gabel auch sehr geil!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. März 2008)

Hier mein Schotterfahrzeug


----------



## Milass (14. März 2008)

hm


----------



## CSB (14. März 2008)

"hm"  ist ein guter komentar...ich denke was du fühlst


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. März 2008)

hm hm=Höhenmeter


----------



## Milass (14. März 2008)

genau, wieviel schaffst du so am stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (14. März 2008)

7006...ein paar mehr wären aber noch drin gewesen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. März 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> 7006...ein paar mehr wären aber noch drin gewesen



Mit der Leistung könnteste gut Geld machen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. März 2008)

Was ist denn mit der Kettenstrebe am Cube los? Soll das so? Sieht so verbogen aus...
Samy


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Kettenstrebe am Cube los? Soll das so? Sieht so verbogen aus...
> Samy



Endlich fragt mal einer danach schau bei www.cubebikes.de ,dann weisst du es

Die Kettenstrebe ist so normal.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. März 2008)

Stimmt die haben da alle so eine gedetschte Kettenstrebe.....sachen gibts...tze,tze,tze,tze,


----------



## Crazy Creek (15. März 2008)

sry ... finde das cube ist kein cross country bike...


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> sry ... finde das cube ist kein cross country bike...



Hä was????


----------



## -MaLi- (15. März 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> sry ... finde das cube ist kein cross country bike...



was ist es dann? ein dh-bike wohl sicher nicht...


----------



## racejo (15. März 2008)

ein trekkingrad mit stollenreifen


----------



## EvilEvo (15. März 2008)

Mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (15. März 2008)

und hier der gegensatz ein mountainbike mit trekking reifen


----------



## EvilEvo (15. März 2008)

Das sind Tourenreifen, die sind für den Winter und leichtes Gelände einfach gut geeignet, ich steh ja nicht so auf Grip. 
Die Reifen werden im April gegen Schwalbe Furious Fred(wahrscheinlich) getauscht.


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues Spielzeug  





Gruß,
Stump


----------



## jetos15 (15. März 2008)

serh geile farbkombi
aber sag mal hast du 2 schwarze durins zuhause rumfliegen?


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> serh geile farbkombi
> aber sag mal hast du 2 schwarze durins zuhause rumfliegen?



Ja habe ich,  willst Du eine haben?


----------



## jetos15 (15. März 2008)

die gabel is sehr geil deswegn hab ich ja selbst schon eine.. aber in WEIß! =)


----------



## Milass (15. März 2008)

das bike ist ist eines der schönsten die ich je gesehen hab  *habenmuss* aber die stütze geht ma gar net


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> das bike ist ist eines der schönsten die ich je gesehen hab  *habenmuss* aber die stütze geht ma gar net



Ja, Ja die Stütze wird noch gegen eine Masterpiece getauscht.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. März 2008)

dann halt hier auch noch  







beschreibung im album.

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (15. März 2008)

> Mit der Leistung könnteste gut Geld machen



soll das ein witz sein? 

ich bin schon froh wenn ein paar trikots für mich rausspringen 





.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. März 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> soll das ein witz sein?
> 
> ich bin schon froh wenn ein paar trikots für mich rausspringen



Der Mount Everest ist auch nur ca. 1500 m höher als 7006, den könntest du dann ja fast schaffen 

Zum Speci: wirklich geiles Gerät! Passt alles wie Arsch auf Eimer. Einzig die Kurbel find ich nich so dolle.


----------



## Popeye34 (16. März 2008)

@Stump1967

also das S-Works is ja mal perfekt aufgebaut, da stimmt einfach alles,  Farbe, Parts usw!
Glückwunsch zu diesem Bike, das dir bestimmt sehr viel  Freude verleihen wird.


----------



## jones (16. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ..., ich steh ja nicht so auf Grip.
> ...


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Was ist daran so lustig?


----------



## Markus Schlapp (16. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Was ist daran so lustig?



Vermutlich weil du zur Gripreduzierung den hinteren sogar noch falschrum montiert hast... 
Mal im ernst, ich hatte die Teile mal an meiner alten Stadtschlampe, die halten zwar gut 10 000 Km, haften aber nichtmal auf trockenem Asphalt anständig.
Jetzt dienen sie als Rahmenschutz für meine hängend gelagerten Bikes, das können sie am besten  
LG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Der hintere ist nicht falschrum, der ist anders herum, so bietet er zwar mehr Rollwiderstand aber auch mehr Vortrieb beim Antreten, da die breite Seite der Keile in der Mitte greift. Ist also so gewollt, auf trockenem Asphalt und im Wald sind sie vollkommen ausreichend, schlecht sind sie nur richtig bei Regen. Und mit Grip meinte ich eben, dass ich nicht so gerne 100% spurtreu auf dem Untergrund hänge, ich mag das wenns Bike mal bisschen die Haftung verliert, deswegen, denke ich, sind Furious Fred auch keine schlechte Wahl für mich.


----------



## der [email protected] (16. März 2008)

@EvilEvo

Dafür, dass Du andere Bikes immer so kritisch beurteilst, ist dein Bike aber ganz schön bescheiden....und ich stehe auch nicht so auf Grip...Traktion ist so etwas von Nebensache...  
Das mit dem FF..dann kannst Du auch die derzeit montierten Reifen behalten...


----------



## der [email protected] (16. März 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Spielzeug
> 
> ...



Klasse BIKE!!! Meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Wie soll ich das jetzt bitte verstehen?? Kommt irgendwie etwas zusammenhangslos und warum muss ich ein 5000â¬-Bike haben um zu einem anderen zu sagen, dass es mir nicht gefÃ¤llt?
Ausserdem spart der Furious Fred gut 500g im Vgl. zu den Marathon XR.
Achso ich finde ein Bike fÃ¼r 2200â¬ auch absolut minderwertig, da hÃ¤tte ich mir glech eins auf dem Baumarkt kaufen kÃ¶nnen, und was sind DT-Swiss LaufrÃ¤der und eine XT-Gruppe, und einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen einer Noname-Stahlfedergabel und einer Manitou R7 Platinum gibts ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## CSB (16. März 2008)

> ..., dass ich nicht so gerne 100% spurtreu auf dem Untergrund hänge, ich mag das wenns Bike mal bisschen die Haftung verliert...



Den selben Effekt kannst du auch mit Stollenreifen haben...du musst es halt einfach mehr "krachen lassen"!!   



.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. März 2008)

da ist aber einer angestunken


----------



## jones (16. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ..., ich steh ja nicht so auf Grip...





EvilEvo schrieb:


> ... bietet er zwar mehr Rollwiderstand aber auch mehr Vortrieb beim Antreten, ...


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> da ist aber einer angestunken



Mh eher der [email protected], ich hab lediglich meine Meinung zu seiner Aussage kund gegeben, da sie sich ja gewissermaßen auf mich bezog^^. 
Vielleicht sollte sich [email protected] einfach mal wieder mehr aufs Bike begeben, das hebt die Laune.
@CSB: Ich geb mir Mühe...


----------



## Henrie (16. März 2008)

Cross-Country Bikes *(NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)*


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Gesagt getan:



Ich weiß, falsche Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (16. März 2008)

Wär von der anderen Seite auch net besser. :kotz:


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Bin ich froh, dass es nicht meins ist.

Aber, was ist daran so schlimm? Ist halt ein einfach gehaltenes, funktionales Bike.


----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)




----------



## erkan1984 (16. März 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Spielzeug
> 
> ...



wenn de jetzt noch am VR die Reifen und Felgen "aufkleber" ausrichtest bekommst 10 punkte, auch wenns ein Speci ist....




4l3x schrieb:


>



du bekommst hoffentlich Prozente bei so viel Werbung....
nee, wie kann man als Hersteller bitteschön ne LRS so verunstalten?!


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Mein Reden, die Aufkleber auf den American Classic sind viel zu groß! Aber jedes mal wenn ich das kritisiere krieg ich eine dran.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es bei dem Müsing ganz gut aussieht, überhaupt, ein sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir super.

Edt: Halt Stop! Muss da mal was feststellen: Der Zug vom Lockout, da guckt doch iwie nur ein  Stück vom Bowdenzug oder? Und hast du da eine goldene Kettenblattschraube? (Find ich jetzt nicht schlimm, aber merkwürdig)


----------



## GlanDas (16. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Gesagt getan:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, falsche Seite



Ich find's toll !
Schön schlicht, einfach!
Nur Scott & Chaka


----------



## erkan1984 (16. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Mein Reden, die Aufkleber auf den American Classic sind viel zu groß! Aber jedes mal wenn ich das kritisiere krieg ich eine dran.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es bei dem Müsing ganz gut aussieht, überhaupt, ein sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir super.
> 
> Edt: Halt Stop! Muss da mal was feststellen: Der Zug vom Lockout, da guckt doch iwie nur ein  Stück vom Bowdenzug oder? Und hast du da eine goldene Kettenblattschraube? (Find ich jetzt nicht schlimm, aber merkwürdig)





ich weis, mir gefällt das auch sehr... aber man kann Aufkleber auch dezenter gestallten...
besonders gefällt mir, das der Flaschenhalter sehr gut das "m" vom Müsing Schriftzug aufgreift


----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)

keine angst um den lockout. wenn man ganz genau hinsieht, dann sieht man den zug... 
und ja es sind goldene KB schrauben aber die sind schon bisschen verblichen. leider!


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Ich find's toll !
> Schön schlicht, einfach!
> Nur Scott & Chaka



Also ich stell das jetzt mal klar: Ist nicht mein Bike, ist eines alten Bekannten, ich finde das mit den Aufklebern auch komisch, hatte ihn auch mal gefragt, aber er steht halt auf Plakatwände. Auf dem Vorbau (ein XLC) sind auch DT-Swiss Aufkleber drauf, auf der Deore Kurbel(von 1998) steht Checker Pig.
Der Rahmen ist aber ein Chaka(von 1999 glaub ich). Gabel ist eine 1998 SID, XT-Schalthebel(03er), Deore Umwerfer(04er), LX-Schaltwerk(01er), Mavic-Felgen(welche weiß ich nicht) mit DT Onyx vorne und Deore hinten, Jagwire-Züge, Avid SD 7 mit Avid SD SL Hebeln.   Noch Fragen?

@4l3x : Die bei Magura verstecken den Zug einfach zu gut! Mal ganz nebenbei, das Bike ist doch sicher sehr leicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (16. März 2008)

ca 9,3 kg hab leider noch keine hängewaage!


----------



## keroson (16. März 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> keine angst um den lockout. wenn man ganz genau hinsieht, dann sieht man den zug...
> und ja es sind goldene KB schrauben aber die sind schon bisschen verblichen. leider!



sry, aber die goldenen Sachen passen mMn überhaupt nicht ans Bike. Photoshop das Bild mal n bisschen, mach rote anstatt goldenen Sachen (Die beissen sich zu sehr mit dem xt silber und den weißen Labels) dran (Tip: rote Barends von srp), n kleineren Flaschenhalter, ich wette das Bike sieht dannach viel besser aus.

Ausserdem find ich, das an so eine auf Race ausgerichtetet Maschine (in dieser Hionsicht fast "state of the art"), keine Tiso Schaltwerksrolle dran sein sollten, weil die Haltbarkeit einfach nicht mit den stadart Röllchen vergleichbar ist.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> sry, aber die goldenen Sachen passen mMn überhaupt nicht ans Bike. Photoshop das Bild mal n bisschen, mach rote anstatt goldenen Sachen (Die beissen sich zu sehr mit dem xt silber und den weißen Labels)
> Ausserdem find ich, das an so eine auf Race ausgerichtetet Maschine (in dieser Hinsicht fast "state of the art")


Rot fände ich aber auch unpassend, hat ausserdem fast jeder heutzutage(mich eingeschlossen), ich bin für BLAU! Das passt auh gut zum Lockout-Hebel an der Durin.
"State of the art" find ich sehr schön gesagt und trifft die Sache(Bike) ziemlich genau.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Aber, was ist daran so schlimm? Ist halt ein einfach gehaltenes, funktionales Bike.



Es ist völlig überfrachtet mit hässlichen Aufklebern und sieht ansonsten aus wie aus der Restekiste zusammengewürfelt. Da passt nix zusammen. Optisch eine einzige Katastrophe. Funktional sicher in Ordnung.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Es ist völlig überfrachtet mit hässlichen Aufklebern und sieht ansonsten aus wie aus der Restekiste zusammengewürfelt.


Genau so ist es, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht, hatte ich ja auch schon festgestellt. Weiter oben war ja die Teileliste, die dies nochmal verdeutlicht.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. März 2008)

das müsing isieht klasse aus AUCH der lrs. die goldenen teile sind ein netter farbtupfer ohne es wie ein "farbkasten" aussehen zu lassen  

das speci ..... no comment .....  

das chaka ist halt älter, beim neukauf bestimmt toll.
das diamond back ist ist so interessant wie die neue kittelschürze meiner großmutter.

also etwas hat der lars schon recht evilevo.

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (17. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler

THX


----------



## blackseal (17. März 2008)

...hier mal mein neues. selbstgemacht und samstag nachmittag fertig geworden. vielleicht kommt noch ein spacer raus und andere bremsen drauf. wiegt 11,3 kg so wie es da steht.
kritik willkommen... ;-)


----------



## 4l3x (17. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> sry, aber die goldenen Sachen passen mMn überhaupt nicht ans Bike....


züm glück sind geschmäcker verschieden  aber ich muss zugeben die eggbeater passen auch nicht rein! waren zu der zeit in grün einfach am billigsten! 




mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> das müsing isieht klasse aus AUCH der lrs. die goldenen teile sind ein netter farbtupfer ohne es wie ein "farbkasten" aussehen zu lassen



Danke


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. März 2008)

In meinen Augen ist das Müsing ne einzige Werbefläche. Aber gut, nichts ist relativer als Geschmack 

Dieser Carbonrahmen mit den Alu-Verbindungen sieht interessant aus. Aber der Aufbau.... naja. Hätte man schöner machen können imho.


----------



## blackseal (17. März 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Dieser Carbonrahmen mit den Alu-Verbindungen sieht interessant aus. Aber der Aufbau.... naja. Hätte man schöner machen können imho.



... was denn genau ? tu mal butter bei die fische. ;-)


----------



## EvilEvo (17. März 2008)

Ich glaube er wollte sagen: Richtig ausgefallener totchicker Rahmen, aber die laaangweiligen Ritchey-Parts gehen garnicht und an Kurbel hätte auch etwas extravaganteres besser gefallen.
 Die Gabel find ich selbst schon ziemlich passend und schön auch LRS und Bremsen sind gut gewählt. Ich hoffe das ist eine brauchbare Aussage(Lars nich wieder losheulen weil ich so direkt bin)
Achso, der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht auch doof aus.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. März 2008)

Trinkhalter, Sattel, Stütze, die Klemme und Ausrichtung des Vorbaus mit den vielen Spacern + der Stellung der bar-ends machen das ganze bike irgendwie unharmonisch. Und wozu sind diese Gummiringe am Oberrohr gut? (wenns welche sind, sieht aber danach aus)

Ein Cross Country bike ist es so nicht, eher Touren-hardtail. In meinen Augen.
Was für n Rahmen ist n das? Was wiegter?


----------



## mucho (17. März 2008)

so hier mal meins zum derzeitigen standpunkt. die leitungen werden bei zeit noch gekürzt


----------



## EvilEvo (17. März 2008)

Vorbau ist doof, aber sonst super Bike, sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## blackseal (17. März 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Trinkhalter, Sattel, Stütze, die Klemme und Ausrichtung des Vorbaus mit den vielen Spacern + der Stellung der bar-ends machen das ganze bike irgendwie unharmonisch. Und wozu sind diese Gummiringe am Oberrohr gut? (wenns welche sind, sieht aber danach aus)
> 
> Ein Cross Country bike ist es so nicht, eher Touren-hardtail. In meinen Augen.
> Was für n Rahmen ist n das? Was wiegter?



trinkhalter brauch ich. ich bin trinker.
sattel ist leicht und mit 210 g nicht zu schwer. stütze gabs auf die schnelle keine andere in 30,0 mm. die klemme ist noch die originale, weil es auch da kaum modernen ersatz gibt. die barends stehen in der selben neigung wie der vorbau. die höhe brauch ich. sonst knick ich ein. ;-) du meinst, den vorbau einfach umdrehen ?
und die gummiringe (es sind stücke von nem alten schlauch) schützen den lack solange ich nicht weiß wie ich die magura leitung vernünftig verlege ohne die führungen am rahmen aufzubohren.
das ist ein cadex cfm 2 rahmen von 1994. und der wiegt allein 1,65 kg.
kein leichtgewicht...

obwohl das ja hier kein laber thread sein soll: danke für die anteilnahme ;-)
bilder allein find ich langweilig. mir als anfänger in der geschichte fällt es leichter zu begreifen was ich sehe, wenn auch dabei steht warum das so ist oder sein soll oder sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## British Bulldog (17. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mister P. (17. März 2008)

Schönes Bike!
Stimmiger Aufbau.
Ist dein Rahmen Jahrgang ´04?
Falls ja, hast du ihn mal gewogen?

Gruß


----------



## Luhmann (18. März 2008)

Hier mein schmutziges Tundra


----------



## mucho (18. März 2008)

das canyon ist echt schick!!!!

das tundra....hmm die parts sind vernünftig( die sid ist geschmackssache) aber mir gefällt der rahmen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## British Bulldog (18. März 2008)

@Mister P.
Rahmen ist von 2005,Gewicht wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe 1620gr., mit der jetzigen Lackierung ein paar Gramm mehr.

Gesamtgewicht 9,7kg

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. März 2008)

Mir gefällt der Steppenwolf, nur statt der roten SID wäre ne blaue oder schwarze deutlich passender.


----------



## mucho (18. März 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


>



ich finds mega geil!!! der sensor stört die optik...


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (19. März 2008)

Hier mein neues Baby, Cube HPC Hardtail, diese Woche fertiggestellt, also Leutz, Feuer frei für Kritik!  
Noch ein paar Daten zum guten Stück: nachgewogen 9,6 Kg inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Radcomputer.


----------



## flix f (19. März 2008)

Der Aufbau ist klasse!

Die Teilekombination ist funktional, leicht und durchdacht.

Rein optisch finde ich den Rahmen allerdings total unruhig und überladen

Die Schrift ist so Fett die würde nichtmal auf eine Lifassäule passen!

Auch der PM Adapter auf die 180er am VR sieht einfach ******* aus

wiso gibt es immer mehr PM-*******? - ist schwerer, hässlich und beschissen einzustellen.  Mit einem IS Sattel kann man 180er am VR ohne Adapter fahren und er ist, wenn er einmal genau montiert ist, viel weniger Anfällig, von der ungünstigeren Kräfteverteilung auf Schrauben und Gewinde bei PM mal abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. März 2008)

9,5 Kg, XTR-Schaltung


----------



## Milass (19. März 2008)

Eintracht-Fan schrieb:


> 9,5 Kg
> Sattel ist auf dem Bild auch noch en bisschen niedrig und Vorbau wird demnächst auch noch en Stück niedriger gemacht



Hey Eintracht Frankfurt lalalala.... 
und das bike ist auch net schlecht


----------



## spidermarkus (19. März 2008)

Schickes Canyon... Sieht edel aus , dezent ,nicht überladen, gefällt mir echt gut. Sind das Nobby Nic in 1.8?? Wie kommst du damit klar?? Welchen Druck fährst du in den Reifen?


----------



## Jonez (19. März 2008)

Edith: bla bla blub


----------



## British Bulldog (19. März 2008)

@ spidermarkus,
ja sind NN. in 1.8, fahre sie mit 2,8 bar. komme gut damit klar, komfort ist natürlich gleich Null.


----------



## Sahnie (19. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Hey Eintracht Frankfurt lalalala....
> und das bike ist auch net schlecht



Gibt nur eine Eintracht. Unsere aus Braunschweig:

www.eintracht.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. März 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Gibt nur eine Eintracht. Unsere aus Braunschweig:
> 
> www.eintracht.com



wo spielen die denn nur gleich, ich finde sie leider nicht in der Tabelle


----------



## Hugo (19. März 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> wiso gibt es immer mehr PM-*******? - ist schwerer, hässlich und beschissen einzustellen.  Mit einem IS Sattel kann man 180er am VR ohne Adapter fahren und er ist, wenn er einmal genau montiert ist, viel weniger Anfällig, von der ungünstigeren Kräfteverteilung auf Schrauben und Gewinde bei PM mal abgesehen.



was laberst du da für ne gequirlte hühnerkacke?
pm is einfacher einzustellen, belastet die schrauben überhaupt nicht, hat keinerlei anfälligkeit gegen irgendwas udn würde man 180er sättel baun könnte man die auch ohne adapter fahrn


----------



## damonsta (19. März 2008)

Ich finde PM auch Kacke. Ich finde es nicht einfacher einzustellen, aber ich habe auch mit IS gelernt.


----------



## Triturbo (19. März 2008)

PM ist der größte Dreck. bei meiner neuen MZ All Mountain SL war das Gewinde versaut  und musste nachbessern (ich wollte sie nicht einschicken und ewig warten, sche:ss auf die Garantie)

bei IS hätt ich nur ein anderen Adapter aus nem Schrank nehmen müssen.


----------



## der [email protected] (20. März 2008)

Also, es gibt ja wohl nicht besseres zu einstellen der Bremse als PM. Wenn man das Gewinde der Gabel versaut, ist das ja wohl der Fehler des (Hobby)Mechanikers...Ist schnelss und einfach. Die Krafteinwirkung beim Bremsen auf die Schrauben ist viel besser als bei IS.
Es ist auch viel besser, wenn sich alle Hersteller auf eine Aufnahme einigen. Wenn den Is 2000 die bessere Aufnahme wäre, würden ja jetzt nicht alle auf PM umstellen... Musste mir jetzt auch leider eine neue Bremszange für meine Marta SL holen da ich von Rock Shox Reba auf Magura Durin umgestiegen bin.

@Spidermarkus

Habe den NN ( Tubeless ) auch in 1,8 auf HR und fahre Ihn mit ca 2 bar. Grip ist super


----------



## Kajabasti (21. März 2008)

Hier ist mein Baby mit 8,02 kg


----------



## Luhmann (21. März 2008)

@ Kajabasti
Jahaa. Schön leicht. Starrgabel, v-brakes!? Wo soll´s denn bewegt werden? Im anspruchsvollem Gelände würde ich bei meiner defizitären Fahrtechnik  schnell an meine Grenzen stossen. Wohlgemerkt ich! Also nicht angegriffen fühlen. 
Ist das ein Alu-Rahmen? 
Gruß Luhmannn


----------



## Johnny Rico (21. März 2008)

Foto ist noch vom Herbst. Mittlerweile ist der Toupe an der Schale gebrochen und durch einen Phenom SL ersetzt worden und der Umwerfer ist jetzt der Vollständigkeit halber ein XTR.

Der Rahmen ist leider schei*weich im Steuerlager und wird irgendwann mal getauscht. Gewicht liegt irgendwo in der 10,x kg Klasse.


----------



## Kajabasti (21. März 2008)

Ich komme aus der Ecke Braunschweig und ich bin mit dem teil im Harz unterwegs (aber nich immer mit den Reifen)

mfg Kajabasti


----------



## EvilEvo (21. März 2008)

Die beste Kombination ist eine IS-Gabel und PM-Bremszange, dann natürlich den richtigen Adapter dazwischen. Damit kann man kein Gewinde aus der Gabel reißen und man hat die praktische Ausrichtungsmöglichkeit des Bremssattels.
@Kajabasti: Die Farben deines Bikes sind der Hammer, der Aufbau ist nicht so mein Geschmack, aber geht bestimmt schön ab das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajabasti (21. März 2008)

Ich bin Pulverbeschichter bei Brandes GmbH da muß man gut Faben fahren 

Danke


----------



## maggi>B (21. März 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Foto ist noch vom Herbst. Mittlerweile ist der Toupe an der Schale gebrochen und durch einen Phenom SL ersetzt worden und der Umwerfer ist jetzt der Vollständigkeit halber ein XTR.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist leider schei*weich im Steuerlager und wird irgendwann mal getauscht. Gewicht liegt irgendwo in der 10,x kg Klasse.



Der Rahmen mag zu weich sein, aber deine Nikon D80 macht wirklich klasse Bilder. Hab mir gleich gedacht das dieses Foto mit einer D-SLR gemacht wurde. Das Bike weiß aber trotzdem zu gefallen.
Gruß
Maggi


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2008)

Also in finde die cube teamline lackierung auch mal voll baaaaaaaaaae! daher hab ich mir auch (wie beim elite) die blackline version aufgebaut.



was noch kommt:
sattel -> slr kit cabonio (done!)
reifen -> larsen tt exception 1,9 (bekomm ich montag)
pedale -> eggbeater
lenker -> easton ec90 cnt
kurbel -> xtr (wenn ich irgendwo ne 06er herbekommen koennte sonst wohl diw aktuelle)
umwerfer -> xtr
schalterk -> neues xtr

gewicht im moment mit DEN traktorreifen gewogene 9,5kilo (wie auf dem bild)
ach ja 20zoll


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2008)

Schick. Was wiegt denn der HPC-Rahmen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2008)

der hpc liegt bei 1260 in 20zoll. net sooo wenig aber hammer steif. finde er faehrt sich top. bin echt zufrieden. aber das war ich au vom elite. nicht so bling bling wie ein scale oder eien rasierklinge, aber da ich seeeehr billig dran gekommen bin ...


----------



## hellrazor (21. März 2008)

eben angekommen ... ZR Race 8.0 Teamline 18"


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (21. März 2008)

hellrazor schrieb:


> eben angekommen ... ZR Race 8.0 Teamline 18"



Sieht sehr schön aus!!!
Was wiegt denn das gute Teil?


----------



## Triturbo (21. März 2008)

geil, gefällt mir erstaunlich gut !


----------



## Johnny Rico (21. März 2008)

Das Radon gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Viel Spaß damit!

P.S.: Hab mir mal erlaubt, den Grauschleier vom Bild zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (21. März 2008)

Ja jetzt siehts noch besser aus! Sehr sehr schönes Bike, ist mir auch schon oft ins Auge gestochen bei H&S. Nur die Vorderradnabe wirkt irgendwie "Klobig" was ist es denn für eine?


----------



## hellrazor (21. März 2008)

@ all : Danke für die Komplimente  




EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nur die Vorderradnabe wirkt irgendwie "Klobig" was ist es denn für eine?



ist eine DT XRC 180



Eintracht-Fan schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das gute Teil?



momentan 10.5 Kg



Johnny Rico schrieb:


> P.S.: Hab mir mal erlaubt, den Grauschleier vom Bild zu nehmen.



Danke Johnny, jetzt wirkt das Bike natürlich noch besser.


----------



## sebi1000 (21. März 2008)

MTB's müssen schmutzig sein


----------



## EvilEvo (21. März 2008)

Müssen nicht, aber macht so natürlich richtig was her! Aber Kurbel und Schaltwerk sehen irgendwie sauber aus?!?


----------



## sebi1000 (21. März 2008)

bei mir wird auch nur der antrieb nach jeder fahrt gereinigt- zur zeit lohnt sich richtig putzen nicht, sch**ß wetter :-(


----------



## Unrest (21. März 2008)

Trinkflasche über Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Kassette ausdrücken, groben Schlamm mit den Fingern entfernen und dann im warmen Zimmer, bei Kaffee oder dergleichen mit nem Lappen anständig putzen..
Obs lohnt oder nicht ist Ansichtssache und auch sicherlich ein guter Indikator für MTB-Wahnsinn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luhmann (22. März 2008)

Bei dem Wetter lohnt es sich wirklich nicht. Antriebsstrang reinigen und dann ist gut. Vielleicht noch Bremsen. Nach ner Tour einschließlich Sturz gestern erkenn ich kaum die Marke. 
Zum Thema: das Radon ist wirklich schick, die Farben sind echt ansprechend. Vernünftiges Bike ohne Schnickschnack.
Hier noch eins:


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. März 2008)

Die Fox am Radon passt mal garnicht! Da würde ich ganz schnell die Decals und den Einstellknopf ändern oder ne andere Forke nehmen.


----------



## Karambanana (22. März 2008)

Ich finde das Radon eigentlich auch gar nicht so schlecht. Von den Versendern habe sie wirklich noch eines der besseren Designs. Zumindest versuchen sie die Rahmen irgendwie farblich stimmig zu gestalten und den angebauten Parts anzupassen. Nur frage ich mich was dieser Beschriftungswahn soll. Seitdem Schwalbe vor ein paar Jahren angefangen hat ihre Mäntel mit einem riesig abgdruckten Markennamen zu versehen und damit scheinbar die gesamte Industrie inspiriert hat, besteht so manches Bike aus mehr Buchstaben als die Bedienungsanleitung meines CicloSport Tachos (und die werden in sechs sprachen abgedruckt!). Zum Glück ist es technisch (noch) nicht machbar die Bremsscheiben als Druckfläche zu missbrauchen. 
Ich finde diesen Trend irgendwie komisch. Wie man's trozt Schwalbe-Mänteln besser macht, sieht man meiner Meinung nach am Rotwild.

Gruß
Karambanana


----------



## jetos15 (22. März 2008)

zum rowtild : nn hinten und rr vorn? hab ich da irgenwas verpasst`?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (22. März 2008)

...die radon lackierung ist echt super. leider ist das gute stück etwas schwer und in dieser team-lackierung nicht einzeln erhältlich.

ich würde mal die reifen so montieren, dass die beiden schriften nicht übereinander liegen - ich denke das sieht besser aus!


----------



## Luhmann (22. März 2008)

@ jetos15
nein, hast´s nichts verpasst. War nach ne´m platten "flickschusterei". Muss ich noch ändern. Merkwürdig find ich den Verlauf der Züge! Da muss ich auch noch mal bei. Ist mir erst durch das Foto aufgefallen.


----------



## mete (23. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich finde PM auch Kacke. Ich finde es nicht einfacher einzustellen, aber ich habe auch mit IS gelernt.



Sehe ich genauso, die "einfachere" Einstellbarkeit bei PM ist meist nur eine Illusion, oftmals muss man noch per Hand am Sattel herumrücken (und dann bei jedem Belagwechsel) und dann schleift es dennoch irgendwie nach einer Weile immer. IS ist zwar scheinbar schwerer zu montieren, aber einmal eingestellt muss man da nicht immer daran herumdoktorn, zumal ich es fragwürdig finde, so ein kleines Gewinde wie M6 direkt ins Magnesiumcasting zu schnitzen, zumindest könnte man von Anfang an gleich Helicoils auf M8 oder gar M10 integrieren, die lassen sich dann bei Bedarf auch leicht erneuern. Das bei korrektem Anzugsmoment die Schrauben bei IS ebenso gar nicht belastet werden, sollte sich inzwischen auch herumgesprochen haben.


----------



## old_school (23. März 2008)

hallo allerseits! hat jemand von euch experten irgendwelche informationen zu diesem modell von 2001 oder zu dessen hersteller Guess USA? ausstattung: FSA Orbit XL II, Sram 9.0 mit drehgriffen, Magura Louise, DNM DualSys federgabel, die meisten anbauteile von Guess USA, zum beispiel die kurbelgarnitur und die industrie-naben, felgen Kinlin MX 6 usw. - bitte helft mir mit informationen!


----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2008)

was hat den die möhre hier verloren???? NIX!!!!!


----------



## old_school (23. März 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> was hat den die möhre hier verloren???? NIX!!!!!


ich habe höflich um informationen gebeten und zwar an dieser stelle, weil das fahrrad mit seiner geometrie und dem geringen federweg am ehesten in die kategorie XC passt, die in den USA und in Kanada auch etwas anders gesehen wird als in Deutschland. vielleicht finde ich ja nach dreieinhalb jahren vergeblicher suche jemanden, dem mehr einfällt als so ein kommentar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2008)

n dirtbike mit 80mm federweg poste ich doch auch nicht in der CC kategorie....
zudem ist dieser thread für bilder gemacht, nicht für fragen.
ist aber auch egal.
trotzdem viel erfolg beim infos sammeln
und 
SCHÖNE OSTERN!


----------



## old_school (23. März 2008)

@ gtbiker:
Auch SCHÖNE OSTERN, welcher thread wäre denn geeignet für meine frage, ich habe nur diesen gefunden. oder soll ich jetzt selber einen aufmachen?


----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2008)

@old_school
danke. 
hm, schwierige frage. würde mal vorsichtig bei den DDDlern anfragen. das fahrrad ist irgendwie ein wenig kategorienlos. findest du da echt nix bei google? 
oder du machst selber einen auf und riskierst es einen auf den deckel zu bekommen, aber so bekommst du warscheinlich am ehesten deine infos.


----------



## Crazy Creek (23. März 2008)

Faggin Stelvio 
ca. 9,5 kg
(die xt kurbel ist mir noch ein dorn im auge, bin aber schon am sparen^^)


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (23. März 2008)

verdammt geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also richtig .... eines der wenigen von mir kommentierten räder 
geil!!


----------



## Felixxx (23. März 2008)

Sehr schönes bike   Was habt ihr alle gegen die XT Kurbel? Super verarbeitet, nur die XTR ist besser...
Sieht klasse aus, ist nicht allzu schwer und funktioniert top.

Frohe Ostern, Felixxx


----------



## Luhmann (23. März 2008)

mit viel liebe aufgebaut, schön getunt, schrauben, schaltwerksrollen, meine Anerkennung
mir gefällt´s nicht so, zu bunt, zu hektisch, sattelstütze und vorbau. aber als individuell aufgebautes Bike schon klasse.
@ Felixxx
grüße nach lübbecke meiner alten Heimat am 
Wiehengebirge


----------



## Felixxx (23. März 2008)

@ Luhmann - bin ein Zugereister   Meine alte Heimat liegt in Deiner Nähe - Mülheim an der Ruhr...

Frohe Ostern, Felixxx


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. März 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schick. Was wiegt denn der HPC-Rahmen?



Wie wärs denn mal wenn du deinen E-Bay Link mal endlich löschst da du ja anscheinend nix anbietest...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed 73 (23. März 2008)

Hier mal mein CD Hardtail:


----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2008)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein CD Hardtail:



Für das Benutzerbild bekommst du schon mal 10 Punkte..... 

und dein Bike gefällt mir auch richtig gut, coole Farbe!


----------



## Luhmann (23. März 2008)

Klasse Bike, Auf der Haben-Wollen-Skala ganz weit oben.
Gibt doch mal das Gewicht und die Komponenten bekannt.
Gruß Luhmann


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. März 2008)

hat CD jetzt bianchi geschluckt?


----------



## Triturbo (23. März 2008)

das C'dale hat ca 9.7 Kg.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (23. März 2008)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein CD Hardtail:



Von der Farbe her eines der geilsten Cannondales   
Was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Vorbau und der Polarsensor an der Gabel,aber ansonsten top Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2008)

gefaellt mir seeehr! vor allem glaub ich mich langsam in die lefties zu verlieben,... 
ich befuerchte ich muss da mal eine teures experiment starten und eine in mein cube hpc reintricksen  sobald die diplo wech,...


----------



## Jaypeare (23. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal wenn du deinen E-Bay Link mal endlich löschst da du ja anscheinend nix anbietest...
> Gruß
> Stolli



Danke für den Hinweis, hatte ich völlig vergessen.


----------



## Nafets190 (23. März 2008)

Hi,

hier mal mein Cube - frisch gewaschen. Jetzt mit neuer Gabel.
Barends fehlen und der Vorbau wird eventül nochmal gedreht.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## frea (23. März 2008)

Dein Rad wird mit jedem Umbau immer geiler!! Bist mit der neuen Gabel schon bisschen unterwegs gewesen? Sicher ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur Tora oder?

P.S. Ich meld mich mal wieder im icq


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. März 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Faggin Stelvio
> ca. 9,5 kg
> (die xt kurbel ist mir noch ein dorn im auge, bin aber schon am sparen^^)



Sehr sehr sehr .............  schönes Hardtail


----------



## Crazy Creek (24. März 2008)

vielen dank! freut mich sehr das es euch gefällt.


----------



## bugmtb (24. März 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> vielen dank! freut mich sehr das es euch gefällt.



ICh würde die XT Kurbel drann lassen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. März 2008)

Sorry, aber auf das das CD würd ich mich nur als Frau drauf trauen. Sehr geiles bike, aber von der Farbe... nee.


----------



## Ortanc (24. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dann stell ich hinter das hypermoderne Carbonbike mal älteres Aluminium 6061:
> 
> GT Zaskar 1991, mit Mag 21:
> 
> ...



Klasse Rad. Schön, dass es noch so gut ausschaut. Aber ist die Gabel nicht doch eine Quattra 21 ? Ich hatte das Zaskar 1992 und da hiess es, dass die mag 21 ertsmals verbaut wurde. Kann mich aber auch  täuschen, ist ja schon lange her.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. März 2008)

Nein, keine Quadra. Ist eine Mag21, sogar eine späte. Habe sie letztes Jahr nos gekauft, funktioniert prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (24. März 2008)

10,8kg


----------



## der [email protected] (25. März 2008)

Das Gewicht ist Programm....Da kann und braucht man nichts mehr hinzu fügen ausser...HAMMERGEIL!!!!!!....Echt ein Traum...Ausser der Spacerturm...


----------



## racejo (25. März 2008)

eine üble sattelstellung


----------



## Fouquet (25. März 2008)




----------



## Fouquet (25. März 2008)




----------



## Fouquet (25. März 2008)




----------



## Fouquet (25. März 2008)




----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Traut euch doch mal raus mitm Rad!


----------



## volki3 (26. März 2008)

Draußen genug...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Ist ja ekelhaft. Husch, Husch in den Keller!

PS: Wie ist der Ralph denn so im Winter? Ich habe mich nicht getraut und den NN augezogen.


----------



## volki3 (26. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ist ja ekelhaft. Husch, Husch in den Keller!
> PS: Wie ist der Ralph denn so im Winter? Ich habe mich nicht getraut und den NN augezogen.




...aber nööö, das muß doch auch mal sein 
Wir sind doch keine "Hollandradfahrer"  
Naja...der Ralph? mmh...mehr Schlecht als Recht. Ging aber da wir net so viel Schnee hatten


----------



## Milass (26. März 2008)

Fouget, extrem geiles bikes!
Die Specis sind wirklich  nur was ist das für eine gabel am ht?


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Marzocchi Corsa.


----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)

Am 07er Specialized S-Works HT  ist eine Marzocchi CORSA sl WC (100mm) verbaut.
 Sie ist einsame Spitze und ist nagelneu. 
Ihr richtiges Fahrgefühl kommt erst ab dem 600. ten Kilometer zum Ausdruck.
Das ist bei den Marzocchi`s so.
Übrigens,danke für`s Lob.
 

Gruß
Michael


Milass schrieb:


> Fouget, extrem geiles bikes!
> Die Specis sind wirklich  nur was ist das für eine gabel am ht?


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Was wiegt sie denn? Ist das weiss passend zu dem eines Elements?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)

Ungekürzt wiegt >Sie< exakt 1630 gr.
 Zum Rocky Mountain Element Team Tsc passt Sie wie angegossen.
Die Farben gleichen sich >der rot-weiß-Rahmen und die Gabel >perlweiß<
wie die Faust auf`s Auge.
 Sie bilden praktisch eine exakte Einheit. 

Gruß
Michael




damonsta schrieb:


> Was wiegt sie denn? Ist das weiss passend zu dem eines Elements?


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Danke!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (26. März 2008)

m<10kg​


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. März 2008)

Herr Damonsta,
höre ich da was raus? Wird da der Fuhrpark erweitert? Weiße Rebas gehen auch ziemlich gut zu den Rockys. Ich kann mal Bilder von meinen zeigen, aber das dauert noch, bin auf der A*****.


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Pssst. Reba ist eigentlich keine Alternative, ist zu steif für den weichen Rahmen 

Entweder die neue SID oder standesgemäss eine Marzocchi. Noch fehlt aber der Rahmen und die Entschlossenheit, fahre eigentlich zu wenig um 2 Bikes zu haben.


----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)




----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)




----------



## MrProd (26. März 2008)

So riesig sind die Tune hörnchen? Glaub da muss ich mein nächsten Kauf nochmal überdenken.


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Es sind zu viele Farben. Das mit der Zugverlegung kann ich gerne mit dir üben!


----------



## thoralfw (26. März 2008)

wo gibts denn diese Rückleuchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (26. März 2008)

@Fouquet:
Schönes Scale. Bis auf Dual-Control und den wirklich überdimensionierten Tune Hörnchen. ;-)

Aber sag mal, was ist mit deinem Egg-Beater auf der nicht-Antriebsseite passiert?

Was die Corsa angeht, ist ja mal was anderes, aber wirklich schön ist sie nicht gerade. ;-)

Ansonsten ein beachtlicher Fuhrpark, werden die alle von dir bewegt?

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Pssst. Reba ist eigentlich keine Alternative, ist zu steif für den weichen Rahmen
> 
> Entweder die neue SID oder standesgemäss eine Marzocchi. Noch fehlt aber der Rahmen und die Entschlossenheit, fahre eigentlich zu wenig um 2 Bikes zu haben.



Aus! Sitz!
Man kann nie genug Räder haben! Die neue SID hatte ich ja im LightBikes Forum schon mal optisch an ein Rocky geträumt. Aber, und das ist ganz wichtig, bloß keins mit diesem unsäglich geknickten Unterrohr oder überflüssigem Plastik im Rahmen! Hol Dir ein altes Modell!


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

So ists gedacht. Aber jetzt muss ich mir erst einen Ti Rahmen kaufen. Vielleicht lasse ich ein Rocky aus Titan nachschweissen?


----------



## Milass (26. März 2008)

Fouget sachmal wieviele MTBs hast du denn noch


----------



## Slow (26. März 2008)

Achso, hier ist übrigens mal mein Nox zum auseinandernehmen... 
Kommentare sind erwünscht, werden aber nicht erwartet, da Standardausrüstung. ;-))







Achso, wusste erst net wohin damit, ob Schüler/Studentenbikes, Schwarze XC Lieblinge oder hierher...  

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2008)

Sofort schwarze Stylo dran, dann 11 Punkte.


----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)

Milass,
habe damit mein Limit erreicht,bloß meine bessere Hälfte besitzt noch ein Cannondale V 500>Fully !
  und  
Gruß
Michael aus HH
<





Milass schrieb:


> Fouget sachmal wieviele MTBs hast du denn noch


----------



## Milass (26. März 2008)

Aus HH....da kannste die dinger doch gar nich ausreizen


----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)

Simon,
am linken Eggbeat hat sich die Spirale gelöst,ist schon in Angriff genommen worden.
Zur Corsa: Sicher,Sie hat ein ungewöhnlich agressives Aussehen,was dem S-Works etwas zurüberliegt,aber die Fahreigenschaften sind einfach unschlagbar.
Das ist halt eben *>marzocchi<*
Zum Arsenal; Ja, ich teile mir die BIKES ein,so habe ich für jedes Terrain
gute Möglichkeiten für die Ausritte.
  und  
Gruß
Michael aus HH


Slow schrieb:


> @Fouquet:
> Schönes Scale. Bis auf Dual-Control und den wirklich überdimensionierten Tune Hörnchen. ;-)
> 
> Aber sag mal, was ist mit deinem Egg-Beater auf der nicht-Antriebsseite passiert?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (26. März 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sofort schwarze Stylo dran, dann 11 Punkte.



Hehe, danke. Eine schwarze Kurbel sollte auch definitiv noch ran, allerdings erst dann, wenn mal wieder ein Wechsel wegen dem Verschleiß ansteht. Wie man sieht, ist das Rad realtiv auf Preis/Leistung aufgebaut, von daher kann ich da nicht eben mal ne XTR reinstecken, was ich allerdings gerne möchte bzw. auch dann vorhabe. Oder die Truvativ, die habens mir auch angetan.


An Michael: Aber das sieht mir bei dir auf jeden Fall nach einer sehr großen Liebe zum Radsport aus!  Ist doch gut.

Viel Erfolg beim Pedal. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)

Milass,
sicher,deine Vermutung ist schon richtig.
Aber ich hab die Möglichkeiten,oft den Harz und das Sauerland anzusteuern.
Wo ich meine Wurzeln habe.
Kann halt den Beruf >Freizeit gut varieren.

Michael aus HH


Milass schrieb:


> Aus HH....da kannste die dinger doch gar nich ausreizen


----------



## Fouquet (26. März 2008)

Zu der Anfrage,
Das sind die Scott Mini-Blink!
gibt es bei www.Bikediscount.de
 Aber Sie haben den Nachteil,daß Sie sich sehr leicht lösen und abspringen,wenn man durch härteres Gelände ; sprich XC u. CC  
Sind aber effektiv.

Michael aus HH




thoralfw schrieb:


> wo gibts denn diese Rückleuchte?


----------



## KonaMooseman (26. März 2008)

Hey Fouquet,
kannst du mal paar Bilder von deiner Corsa Worldcup machen?? Hab mir sie nämlich auch bestellt und weiß noch nicht genau wie ich den Zug vom Lockouthebel verlegen will.
Danke!


----------



## thoralfw (26. März 2008)

Fouquet schrieb:


> Zu der Anfrage,
> Das sind die Scott Mini-Blink!
> gibt es bei www.Bikediscount.de
> Aber Sie haben den Nachteil,daß Sie sich sehr leicht lösen und abspringen,wenn man durch härteres Gelände ; sprich XC u. CC
> ...



dank dir!


----------



## racing_basti (28. März 2008)

trainingsbike:





[/URL][/IMG]

der zug von der vorderbremse wird noch auf die richtige länge gebracht sobald die gabel auf 100mm getravelt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (28. März 2008)

No Saint Luzifer Scandium


----------



## rob acid (28. März 2008)

endlich ist es fertig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Speed-king (28. März 2008)

bin kein fully fan  darum find ich den rahmen doof aber sonst siehts sehr gut aus


----------



## mauntenbeiker (28. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> der zug von der vorderbremse wird noch auf die richtige länge gebracht sobald die gabel auf 100mm getravelt wurde



...ich würde erstmal den getapten todschläger an der sattelstütze entfernen...


----------



## Slow (28. März 2008)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> ...ich würde erstmal den getapten todschläger an der sattelstütze entfernen...



Und ich die Bremsscheibe. ;-)
Ansonsten sehr sehr hübscher Rahmen!


----------



## Jonez (28. März 2008)

Neue Aerolaufräder für den Winter


----------



## racejo (28. März 2008)

zum glück liegt bei mir auch oben nichts mehr von diesen aero parts


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. März 2008)

@rob acid

Bin zwar absolut kein Fully Fan....aber die Farbgebung deines KTM find ich abgefahren geil.....sieht gut aus...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. März 2008)

Endlich mal jemand, der seine Durin von ihrem roten Aufkleber befreit hat  Auch sonst schöne Farbgebung bei dem KTM... kenn ich von denen sonst anders.


----------



## hogacom (29. März 2008)

Im letzten Jahr gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (29. März 2008)

^^ bis auf die Barends ganz schick...vllt auch leichter/kleinere Pedalen
hier das Hai Light von meinem Vater, mittlerweile hats aber eine RS Duke SL U-Turn


----------



## Protorix (29. März 2008)

eines von meinen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2008)

WAS sind DAS fuer kurbeln??? und die sattelstellung ist au net dein ernst


----------



## Protorix (29. März 2008)

speedtec 
ich bin noch nicht gefahren, unwahrscheinlich dass der sattel passt


----------



## Lanoss (29. März 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> trainingsbike:
> 
> der zug von der vorderbremse wird noch auf die richtige länge gebracht sobald die gabel auf 100mm getravelt wurde



...und den poplock hebel umdrehen.


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2008)

So hier mal mein Bike für 08! Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt! 
Könnt auch gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge bringen! (ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig)
Waage zeigt 9.2kg


----------



## Hugo (30. März 2008)

mach ma n paar anständige reifen drauf mit denen man nicht nur auf der straße bei sonnenschein fahrn kann udn es taug evtl.
optisch find ichs ganz ansprechend.

fährst du ust?
kann udn will mich einfach nicht an mavic systemlaufrdäer gewöhnen...frag mich immer wieder wie die mit ihrem gewicht sich erlauben können so viel kohle dafür zu nehmen


----------



## Querschlaeger (31. März 2008)

CD F1000SL Custom 10,5kg


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2008)

Das Cube ist ein Traum 
Ich würde einen weißen Sattel und andere reifen verbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (31. März 2008)

Ich würd nur vorne n rr draufmachen und den hinteren passend zur slr beschriftung ausrichten  - Dann ist das Trocken-Bedinungen Bike komplett


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2008)

die Reifen habe ich nur mal für die Fotos draufgezogen! Wird später dann je nach Wetterbedingungen bei den Rennen ausgesucht! Einen weißen Sattel hatte ich auch schon montiert, aber wurde zu schnell dreckig!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2008)

hab au eins aber in schwarz und 100% custom made... ein paar teile kommen noch aber 9.2kg hab ich au schon


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> .....
> kann udn will mich einfach nicht an mavic systemlaufrdäer gewöhnen...frag mich immer wieder wie die mit ihrem gewicht sich erlauben können so viel kohle dafür zu nehmen




weil die super prollig aussehen und sie deshalb jeder jeck haben will !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab au eins aber in schwarz und 100% custom made... ein paar teile kommen noch aber 9.2kg hab ich au schon



.... ersma nen vernünftigen Kettensterben Schutz damit das Isolierband da mal runter kommt !


----------



## damonsta (31. März 2008)

Ich finds optisch eigentlich ganz gut gelöst! Der Hobel ist aber ganz schön schwer, dafür dass eine SID dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2008)

@schraeg: das ist ein sehr vernuenftiger kettenschutz, da sind oben und unten 0,5mm moosgummie drunter und wegen dem gewicht dann nur mit duennem isoband fixiert. 
@damonsta: ganz einfach (wird getauscht sobald der diplomarbeitsstress rum ist):  
- xt kurbel mit deore blaetter (xtr) 
- lenker: ritchey pro (ec 90 cnt)
- vorne deore schnellspanner (tune war zu wabbelig, aber vllt kcnc oder sowas)
- xtr "blei" pedale (eggbeater)

wenn das alles behoben ist sollte ich gut unter 9 kilo sein, ist es dann genehmigt?
ach ja: in 20zoll wiegt der rahmen auch 1260g und die p6 ist net die leichteste, aber alternativ geht wohl nur ne wcs oder mit reduzier huelse (was ja wohl voellig sch... aussieht).


----------



## damonsta (31. März 2008)

Ja ne, ich sag' ja nur. Die P6 habe ich ja selbst, da können wir uns die Hand reichen und gemeinsam Thomson wegen einer MP in 34,9 nerven.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2008)

DA bin ich SOFORT dabei! so ne schicke masterpiece hmmm jummy 
fand die elite ja schick, aaaaber ne masterpiece *sabber*
wobei die p6 ja schon gut aussieht, vor allem in dem "ueppigem" rahmen...
ps.: du hast nachgelassen, normal dauert es keien 5 minuten bis eine antwort kommt


----------



## damonsta (31. März 2008)

Tut mir leid, schei.ss Studium.

Ich zeige meins in der aktuellen (da wird sich auch nicht viel mehr tun!) Ausbaustufe nochmal, nicht dass es vollkommen OT wird:






Die Gabel ist mittlerweile auf 100mm eingestellt und es kommen wohl oder übel andere Pedale dran. Ich denke es wird sich dann bei 8,7kg einpendeln.


----------



## miles_cube (1. April 2008)




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2008)

@damonsta: auch nett, die kurbel waere fein. mal was anderes als xtr einheitsbrei. was fuer pedale machste dran?

@miles: cooles bild, aber richtig imba wird es, wenn du auf der steinplatte rearwheel hopping machst, aber ich gebe ja zu mit dem gewabbel der satteltaschen ist das doof


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2008)

mein GT Zaskar Team 2005 jetzt mit Pace RC 31


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2008)

Sehr sehr schön dein GT! Gefällt mir bis auf die Sattelstütze sehr gut. Sieht auch schön benutzt aus.


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön dein GT! Gefällt mir bis auf die Sattelstütze sehr gut. Sieht auch schön benutzt aus.



Danke  gibt leider keine WCS in 27,2 und 400mm, von daher ist es eben nur eine Pro


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2008)

Ich mag Ritchey´s überhaupt nicht, hatte damals die Comp und nur Ärger, weil sie ständig locker geworden ist, Bekannter hatte das mit einer Pro, aber so lange sie funktioniert, lass sie drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Danke  gibt leider keine WCS in 27,2 und 400mm, von daher ist es eben nur eine Pro



Hmm, seh grad du fährst Michelin Reifen.....sagst du mir bitte welche und die Breite.....wie fahren die sich denn so...?
Dank dir.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hmm, seh grad du fährst Michelin Reifen.....sagst du mir bitte welche und die Breite.....wie fahren die sich denn so...?
> Dank dir.
> Gruß
> Stolli


noch ein letztes mal OT:
vorne XCR A.T. in 2,0"; hinten XCR dry2 in 2,0"; super Reifen, gewichtsmäßig mittlerweile in der Mittelklasse anzusiedeln, dafür aber im Vergleich zu Conti SS Reifen mit Schlauch sehr pannensicher. der A.T. ist der beste Kompromiss aus Leichtlauf und Grip, der Dry eben (wie der Name schon sagt) nur gut auf hardpack. Verschleiß ist nicht so super aber darum gehts bei Performance-Reifen nicht.


----------



## Tundra HT (6. April 2008)

So Leutz,
hier jetzt die aktuellste Evolutionsstufe mit 9,75kg.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Hoffe es gefällt, gruß Jan.


----------



## Milass (6. April 2008)

hübsches rad jan, kurbel hält?


----------



## müsing (6. April 2008)

@Tundra HT: hübsches rad. nur die stütze finde ich nicht so schön.


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. April 2008)

ob weisse griffe wirklich der weis(s)heits letzter schluss sind...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. April 2008)

Gefällt mir gut, aber die Griffe würde ich auch möglichst bald gegen Schwarze tauschen. Du machst ja eh einige Zugeständnisse ans Gewicht, da würde ich es mal mit Moosgummi oder Kork probieren.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. April 2008)

Ich find die AC Aufkleber auf den Felgen grässlich. 
Sonst n schönes Rad!


----------



## Tundra HT (6. April 2008)

@Milass -Kurbel ist erst seit 2 Wochen drauf, hoffe die hält so lange, wie sie kostet!
@Geisterfahrer - kommen noch leichtere dran, bleiben ja leider nicht lange weiß.
Danke an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (7. April 2008)

^^ Ritchey WCS Griffe kann ich nur empfehlen...leicht und mit Barends reisen sie auch nicht so schnell ein

hier ein aktuelles Pic von meinem Simplon


----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^ Ritchey WCS Griffe kann ich nur empfehlen...leicht und mit Barends reisen sie auch nicht so schnell ein
> 
> hier ein aktuelles Pic von meinem Simplon



Uargh, ich glaub ich hab `nen Knick in der Optik...........schönes Bike aber bitte, bitte Finger weg von diesen widerlichen PS-Effekten.


----------



## baumschuppser (7. April 2008)

Wetter wurd ja nachher nochmal richtig gut


----------



## Popeye34 (7. April 2008)

@Tundra HT
Schönes Thundra,
lass die Felgen so wie sie sind, passen doch, mit den Schriftzügen schön zu Rahmen!
Sehr schöner Aufbau, alles harmoniert ist toll anzusehen, und nebenbei auch noch leicht. Nur, die Griffe ;-)


----------



## damonsta (7. April 2008)

Ich stehe da nicht drauf, sorry. Leicht ist an sich auch was anderes.


----------



## Tundra HT (7. April 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich stehe da nicht drauf, sorry. Leicht ist an sich auch was anderes.



@Damonsta
Worauf stehst du nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (7. April 2008)

Auf den "lauten" LRS.


----------



## SBIKERC (7. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Uargh, ich glaub ich hab `nen Knick in der Optik...........schönes Bike aber bitte, bitte Finger weg von diesen widerlichen PS-Effekten.



danke...ja ich hab schon so ein ähnliches Foto von meinem Rocky gemacht und wollte jetzt nicht fast das selbe Pic reinstellen, deshalb der Filter...das Bike ist ja nicht verändert...ich find das Pic eigentlich gut, ein wenig freaky


----------



## Tundra HT (7. April 2008)

@Damonsta
"Laut" nennt sich Hügi.


----------



## damonsta (7. April 2008)

"Laut" im Sinne von übersät mit Aufklebern, extrem auffällig. Hügi? Ach was. It rolls good with angry bee sound.


----------



## Peter88 (7. April 2008)

Baustelle aber es hat mich gestern schon eine runde umen  block getragen.
Kann mich einfach nicht dran satt sehen. Sicher nicht der harmonischste aufbau, auch keine besonderen Parts und von âOh leicht!â ist es auch weit entfernt. Aber   
















Peter


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2008)

Zu geil. Schon allein der Noxrahmen reicht für ne 10. Nur der Speedigel ist optisch ne Qual.


----------



## -MaLi- (7. April 2008)

was ist an dem rahmen so toll? für mich sieht der aus wie jeder andere rahmen


----------



## damonsta (7. April 2008)

Ist halt der einzige günstige und leichte Rahmen in nicht-matt. Ich finde den aber auch nicht endgeil.


----------



## panzer-oddo (7. April 2008)




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (7. April 2008)

ganz schön stelzig... aba du wirst wahrscheinlich auch recht groß sein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. April 2008)

@panzer-oddo

Fettes Teil gefällt mir sehr gut, mal net immer so ein mickriges Ding sondern ein richtiges Bike.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## schuberth1 (8. April 2008)

vielleicht etwas blaustichig??


----------



## Popeye34 (8. April 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> vielleicht etwas blaustichig??



Das is der Vollmond, dann erst fährt er MTB im Wald.......huuuuuuu


----------



## msxtr (8. April 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> So Leutz,
> hier jetzt die aktuellste Evolutionsstufe mit 9,75kg.
> 
> 
> ...



Ufffffffffffff, very nice bike!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2008)

vom steppenwolf die roten ventil kappen finde ich sch4recklich sonst is es aber schön


----------



## panzer-oddo (8. April 2008)

hallo,

@rAd' N r0ll3r
ja genau, groß und schwer  , die Stelzigkeit wird vermutlich durch die ziemlich filigranen Rohre unterstützt 
@stollenreifenheizer
ja genau, männerfahrrad 
@schuberth1	
blaustichig ist der Fahrer auch manchmal
@xzippo
genau, denn nur bei Vollmond wachsen Haare an den wichtigen Stellen...

gruß ali


----------



## Peter88 (8. April 2008)

> Ist halt der einzige günstige und leichte Rahmen in nicht-matt. Ich finde den aber auch nicht endgeil


Danke!
Ja gibt sicher bessere Rahmen ist mit 147xg in 21 zoll aber recht leicht für denn Preis....
Leider sind die rohre und der lack soooo dünn
echt empfindlich.

Geplant ist ein 2004 oder 05 Scale LDT. Hat aber noch zeit bis zum Winter

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## CrashOversteel (8. April 2008)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Geplant ist ein 2004 oder 05 Scale LDT. Hat aber noch zeit bis zum Winter
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Peter



2004er wird sehr schwierig, das Scale gab es erst seit 2005


----------



## Peter88 (8. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich muss mich bis dahin noch besser Informieren. 
 Hatte es nur in einer 04 bravo gesehen......Vorserienmodell

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (8. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> vom steppenwolf die roten ventil kappen finde ich sch4recklich sonst is es aber schön


die dritte Stolle von links, genau über den M ist etwas asymmetrisch abgefahren,  sieht doch Schei... aus! Wechsle gleich den Reifen Man


Das ist nicht dein Ernst?
Die passen doch gut mit dem Schnellspanner/Lockouthebel


----------



## bugmtb (9. April 2008)

So.....habe fertig  

Hab mich jetzt entgültig für eine Pace RC39 XC entschieden.


----------



## damonsta (9. April 2008)

Das Bike ist... wie soll ich sagen... total abgefahren. Nicht hübsch, nicht hässlich-einfach nur abgefahren.


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> So.....habe fertig
> 
> Hab mich jetzt entgültig für eine Pace RC39 XC entschieden.



Leck mich am  A......ist das geil .......


----------



## EvilEvo (9. April 2008)

Sieht hammergeil aus das Bike, der helle Wahnsinn, aber ich sags dir so wie es ist, vorher hats mir besser gefallen. Im Moment stört meine Augen aber am meisten die beiden Red Bull Aufkleber und die Internetadresse am Sattelrohr, egal, es ist einfach ein sehr schönes Bike, ich will die Räder


----------



## Crazy Creek (9. April 2008)

das ist mal was besonderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> So.....habe fertig
> 
> Hab mich jetzt entgültig für eine Pace RC39 XC entschieden.



Echt krass. Monsta hats eigentlich am besten ausgedrückt. Gefallen tuts mir trotzdem.


----------



## gtbiker (9. April 2008)

stimme damonsta voll und ganz zu. bis auf eine sache: die laufräder: die sind definitiv h*******. aber sonst ist es ne spacige karre.


----------



## racejo (9. April 2008)

Was wiegen die Xentis Dinger eigenlich?


----------



## bugmtb (9. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Xentis Dinger eigenlich?



Die sind sauschwer ,1750g  aber dafür unverwüstlich  
dafür haben die 2008er Xentis Kappa Felgen nur mehr 1500g


----------



## Triturbo (9. April 2008)

Das Bike ist einfach nur der Hammer. Grade wegen den Felgen.


----------



## Splatter666 (9. April 2008)

Fett!

Die Wucht in Tüten...  

Aussehen tuts ja schon so, hört sich das auch an, wie n Kampfhubschrauber?

Ciao, splat


----------



## -MaLi- (9. April 2008)

ja es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig
auf jedenfall ein hinkucker 

lg
mali


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. April 2008)

Als ich das neulich im Fotoalbum gesehen hab, fand ich es hässlich. So auf den fünften Blick gefällts aber irgendwie doch ganz gut, auch wenn mir das geschwungene Unterrohr doch nicht so ganz zusagen will.
Ich hoffe bloß für dich, dass du mit der Pace keines von so vielen - ich nenn sie mal "Montagsmodellen" - erwischt hast; sprich dass sie auch Regen und Dreck erträgt


----------



## msxtr (10. April 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> So.....habe fertig
> 
> Hab mich jetzt entgültig für eine Pace RC39 XC entschieden.



Hi, What bike more tacky....it that do the envy....  

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## no-pogo11 (10. April 2008)

Hier mein neues kurzes Projekt. Rahmen und Gabel wird jetzt wieder Verkauft. Hat leider nur 10 Tage gehalten. Habe ein neues Projekt vor. Trotzdem wollt ich es euch zeigen bevor ich es wieder Schlachte:-(




Rahmen und Gabel stehen jetzt auch zum Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (10. April 2008)

Jou, irgendwie mal überhaupt nicht stimmig, das Radel. Schade um den schönen Rahmen...


----------



## pueftel (10. April 2008)

..mein s-works










Frank

@Wolfgang


----------



## Cpace (10. April 2008)

Den SpeedKing mag ich überhaupt nicht, den Rest jedoch sehr


----------



## no-pogo11 (10. April 2008)

Cpace schrieb:


> Jou, irgendwie mal überhaupt nicht stimmig, das Radel. Schade um den schönen Rahmen...



Was heißt hier nicht stimmig?! Das sollte mein Stadtrad werden, mehr auch nicht. Schön war es trotzdem. Für mich hat es gerreicht. Hab ja noch mehr S-Works
Zeige dein Rad und dann schaue ich mir mal deine Kiste an


----------



## Cpace (10. April 2008)

Tztz, das war kein Angriff ^^

Klick.

Zumindest vom Aussehen her schöner, finde ich  Ist auchn Stadtradel.


----------



## bugmtb (10. April 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..mein s-works
> 
> @Wolfgang




Danke  

ebenso


----------



## metulsky (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal mein restauriertes Focus Wasgo, frisch fertig .

Gewicht : komplett 10,1 kg (leider nicht unter 10  )





vg

Sven


----------



## gtbiker (10. April 2008)

frisch fertig???? fehlt da nicht noch was?
immer die halbfertigen räder.....


----------



## racejo (10. April 2008)

Sind die alle vom LKW gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (10. April 2008)

Schönes Bike 





und weißt du was dazu passt?


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. April 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier nicht stimmig?! Das sollte mein Stadtrad werden, mehr auch nicht. Schön war es trotzdem. Für mich hat es gerreicht. Hab ja noch mehr S-Works
> Zeige dein Rad und dann schaue ich mir mal deine Kiste an



stadtrad? wie war nochmal der threadtitel...

niemand muß hier sein bike präsentieren. tut man es doch, muss man damit leben das es meinungen gibt, die sich nicht mit der eigenen decken. das sollte inzwischen allen hier klar sein - ist es offensichtlich aber nicht! dann aber auch noch nachzukarten und "Zeige dein Rad und dann schaue ich mir mal deine Kiste an"-mäßig den beleidigten zu machen ist ne ganz schwache performance!


----------



## metulsky (10. April 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> frisch fertig???? fehlt da nicht noch was?
> immer die halbfertigen räder.....



ohhhhhh - kommt - ich nehm es zurueck. hab ich echt vergessen...

sven


----------



## Cpace (10. April 2008)

@andrenalin, andere Reifen drauf, dann isses ja auch wieder CC ^^

Ich fand das garnicht schlimm von ihm, schäme mich ja nicht für mein Radl


----------



## racejo (10. April 2008)

Was hier für Stadträder aufgebaut werden macht mich sprachlos. Leute Stadt = STARR



@ Cpace. Dein Bike ist wech


----------



## rboncube (10. April 2008)

Cpace schrieb:


> @andrenalin, andere Reifen drauf, dann isses ja auch wieder CC ^^
> 
> Ich fand das garnicht schlimm von ihm, schäme mich ja nicht für mein Radl



Hier zeigt einer wahre Größe 

Gruß Rene´

PS: Mir hat das rote S-Works auch nicht gefallen 
      Shit, jetzt muss ich meine Kiste auch noch reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (11. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Was hier für Stadträder aufgebaut werden macht mich sprachlos. Leute Stadt = STARR
> 
> 
> 
> @ Cpace. Dein Bike ist wech




Nä, war nur zu faul das zu ändern 

Ich möchte mir nicht mehrerer Räder leisten, deshalb hab ich nur das eine und mit den Reifen läst es sich, obwohl nicht starr, ganz ordentlich durch die Stadt ballern. Finde in der Stadt mit Federgabel fahren sogar angenehmer...

Wenigstens schwarze Speichen am S-Works, das hätte schon viel ausgemacht, glaube ich.


----------



## nikerider (11. April 2008)

@HypnoKröte; ich glaub ich kenn dich ausm TF, das RR hat sich verraten kanndy 

Was ich das für ein Umwerfer, aus was für Teilen besteht er, wer hat ihn gedremelt, sieht richtig geil aus 

Lg Sven


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. April 2008)

Ne du sry Rider ich bin net der Kdanny  hab für ihn gephotoshoped, deshalb sein Renner. 

Der Umwerfer ist ein XTR- der 50er Serie wurde eloxiert und bekam alles Schrauben und Bolzen ausgetauscht. Der Künstler selbst ist allseits bekannt "Tuner" 

Gruß Simsek


----------



## nikerider (11. April 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ne du sry Rider ich bin net der Kdanny  hab für ihn gephotoshoped, deshalb sein Renner.
> 
> Der Umwerfer ist ein XTR- der 50er Serie wurde eloxiert und bekam alles Schrauben und Bolzen ausgetauscht. Der Künstler selbst ist allseits bekannt "Tuner"
> 
> Gruß Simsek



Gut zu wissen 
Hätt in nächster Zeit auch was zum photoshopen 

Ja, den Tuner kenn ich auch 
Sieht geil aus, gleich mal die sufu bemühen 

Lg Sven


----------



## Shorty2682 (11. April 2008)

Hier mal meins im aktuellen Aufbau...


----------



## CSB (11. April 2008)

...erinnert mich an mein erstes Bike 






.


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. April 2008)

Verdammt   will auch so geile Fotos machen können. Schönes Bike


----------



## damonsta (12. April 2008)

Diesmal keine Kritik. Nur Lob: Geil!


----------



## promises (12. April 2008)

schöne Rahmenfarbe, ich mag ja gelb.
und schön lange Sattelstütze!


----------



## no-pogo11 (12. April 2008)

Cpace schrieb:


> Tztz, das war kein Angriff ^^
> 
> Klick.
> 
> Zumindest vom Aussehen her schöner, finde ich  Ist auchn Stadtradel.



Das willst Du mit einen S-Works mit Pace Gabel, Tune Laufrädern, SRAM XO vergleichen. Hätte wohl bessere Bilder machen sollen Weiß das Du mich nicht angreifen wolltest. Ist ja auch nur Spaß.
Doch jetzt will ich mal ein paar von meinen Räder zeigen. 
Mein neues Yeti von 2008. Mit Chris King, Paul, Tune u.s.w. 



Das Schaltwerk



Die Kurbel


Die Naben





Die Front



Und mir gefällt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no-pogo11 (12. April 2008)

Und noch eins
















Ist noch nicht fertig. Fehlen noch ein paar Teile


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2008)

Also das gelbe NOX find ich schon ziemlich sexy, ist echt ein sehr schönes Bike geworden, viel Liebe zum Detail.
Das Yeti ist natürlich eine ganz andere Welt, einfach der helle Wahnsinn dieses Bike.


----------



## Shorty2682 (12. April 2008)

Danke an alle fürs positive Feedback  



damonsta schrieb:


> Diesmal keine Kritik. Nur Lob: Geil!



Kritik bekomm ich aber wohl, wenn ich das Gewicht sage...wegen dem sauschweren Rahmen und der Gabel liegt es bei 10,8kg......


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. April 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Doch jetzt will ich mal ein paar von meinen Räder zeigen.
> Mein neues Yeti von 2008. Mit Chris King, Paul, Tune u.s.w.



ich finde die roten parts passen farblich absolut garnicht zum rest.
hauptsache auffällig irgendwie (rein optisch und subjektiv).
schwarz wäre schön !


----------



## damonsta (12. April 2008)

Shorty2682 schrieb:


> Danke an alle fürs positive Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> Kritik bekomm ich aber wohl, wenn ich das Gewicht sage...wegen dem sauschweren Rahmen und der Gabel liegt es bei 10,8kg......



Die MZ sind dafür unkaputtbar. Ich kann mich da an 60 Sachen gegen Auto erinnern-nix, niente, nada. Dem Rad gings super. Mir nicht so ganz  



Das Yeti ist was anderes. Bunt halt.


----------



## no-pogo11 (12. April 2008)

Ich finde die roten parts passen farblich absolut garnicht zum rest.
hauptsache auffällig irgendwie (rein optisch und subjektiv).
schwarz wäre schön ![/QUOTE]

Doch Sie passen. Auch die blauen. Auffällig soll es doch sein Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## promises (12. April 2008)

dann halt auch nochmal hier.
Spark 10 - 9,5 Kilo.
und jaja, der Spacerturm kommt noch weg  












die Jungfernfahrt hats heute schonmal überstanden..


----------



## -MaLi- (12. April 2008)

die roten teile sind nicht so toll, lieber gelbe oder grüne? ka schlechter tft rahmein scheint grüne streifen zu haben
und barends dran, dann ists perfekt 

lg 
mali


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

Hallo !!! Mein Bike SIEHT MAN BEI MEINEN FOTOS !!!! KRIEGE DAS HIER LEIDER NICHT HIN ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (13. April 2008)

hui, wie groß bist du,  2,20 m ?


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

nein 2.00 m !!! warum ist ein 62 rahmen !!! was feines


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2008)

Da ist es:


----------



## Haser (13. April 2008)

danke geisterfahrer


----------



## clausi87 (13. April 2008)




----------



## miles_cube (13. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preshi (13. April 2008)

@miles_cube : schöne Aufnahme  - Die andere Seite wäre interessanter gewesen

EDIT : Jetzt erst entdeckt : Interessante Tachopostion


----------



## sir-florian (13. April 2008)

@clausi Da werden Erinnerungen wach, wir sind den gleichen Rahmen in der Lackierung als F1000SL im Cannondale Chaingang Team gefahren. Einfach ein geiles Bike für CC-Race. Hatte seitdem kein Bike mehr unterm Arsch wo Rahmen und Gabel so perfekt gepasst haben. Hoffentlich haste noch lange Spaß damit...


----------



## miles_cube (13. April 2008)

@preshi!  danke!! beim nächstenmal auch eins von der anderen seite.

tacho ist gut ablesbar,sieht komisch aus ist aber funktional!! 
meine frau ist auf die idee gekommen.


----------



## Triturbo (13. April 2008)

Ich habe gestern mal mein Ghost Actinum zusammengesteckt, mit Teilen, die noch so rumliegen hatte. Bringt mich bitte nicht um, denn der Freeride LRS wiegt 5526g - also Laufräder + Schläuche + Reifen. Insgesamt sind es z.zt. 13,5 kg. 





Es wird noch geändert:
LRS, Vorbau, Lenker, Pedale, Griffe, Sattelklemme, Sattel

@miles_cube : Sorry, hatte die gleiche Idee. Die Farbe ist ein Traum.


----------



## S-Racer (13. April 2008)

Ganz aktuell von heute aus Münsingen vom Bundesliga Auftakt

die CC-Bikes von Näf und Hermida.

Viel Spass

M.


----------



## Cpace (13. April 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Das willst Du mit einen S-Works mit Pace Gabel, Tune Laufrädern, SRAM XO vergleichen.



Ich bitte dich, meine Aussagen nächstes Mal genau zu lesen, da versteckt sich manchmal ein nicht so offensichtlicher, tieferer Sinn. 

Möchte mein Rad nicht mit deinem vergleichen, denn meins ist günstig und in der Funktion sicher gleichwertig


----------



## rboncube (13. April 2008)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell von heute aus Münsingen vom Bundesliga Auftakt
> 
> die CC-Bikes von Näf und Hermida.
> 
> ...




Das Merida gibts bei der Bike zu gewinnen. Bald meins  

Gruß Rene´


----------



## könni__ (14. April 2008)

@Triturbo warum baust du Laufräder in einen so leichten Rahmen? 
sehr schönes photo der graue himmel das silberne bike und das grün 
@clausi 87 die farbe finde ich auch nach 10 Jahren noch super schade das es nur nuch so wenig Hesteller so etwas machen.


----------



## moraa (14. April 2008)

Hallo, nachdem ich bisher vor allem mitgelesen habe, will ich auch mal mein Rad vorstellen. Um mal wieder mit dem Radln anzufangen, hab ich mein Rockhopper Comp von 1999 mit ein paar alten und neuen Teilen neu aufgebaut. Das Rad wurde von mir ´99 und ´00 mit anderer Austattung bei Cross Country Junioren-Rennen eingesetzt und wurde in den letzten Jahren aus Zeitgründen fast nicht mehr bewegt. Dazu wars mir dann doch zu schade und ich hab versucht es einigermaßen passend und mit low-budget-Zielsetzung aufzubauen. Außerdem war der 100%-eigene Aufbau mein Semesterferien-Projekt.

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/78368]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/78371]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/78372]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/78367]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/78373]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL

gruß moraa


----------



## GlanDas (14. April 2008)

sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (14. April 2008)

Extrem tolles Specialized! Gut aufgebaut und schöne Farbe! 
Und die Bilder sind klasse! 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2008)

Muß ich auch sagen, tolles Bike und super schöne Bilder.


----------



## moraa (14. April 2008)

@ GlanDas,
@ Slow,
@ hhninja81:

Dankeschön! Mehr davon gibts im Album.

gruß moraa


----------



## Triturbo (14. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> @Triturbo warum baust du Laufräder in einen so leichten Rahmen?
> sehr schönes photo der graue himmel das silberne bike und das grün
> ....



Danke, ja, ein leichter LRS steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste. Ich denke, dass ich bis zum Sommer auf 10.5 kg abespecke und dann erstmal fahre.


----------



## damonsta (14. April 2008)

Geiles Speci, meine Fresse!


----------



## webjoe4 (14. April 2008)

hammer porno!
wie wärs noch mit nem transparenten aufkleber als kettenstrebenschutz? 
jeder glatzer ist zu viel auf dem rahmen..


----------



## Knacki1 (14. April 2008)

Das Speci ist verdammt heiss!!


----------



## -MaLi- (14. April 2008)

ja es hat irgendwie was was andere bikes nicht haben. so einen charismatischen stil


----------



## moraa (14. April 2008)

@damonsta, @webjoe4, @Knacki1:

Dankeschön!

@webjoe4:

Der (schon montierte) Kettenstrebenschutz erfüllt seine Aufgabe scheinbar ganz gut: (Fast) unsichtbar und bisher auch wirksam .
Leider sind aber schon einige abgeriebenen Stellen im Lack, was mich zu Beginn des Aufbaus kurzzeitig überlegen lies den Rahmen neu zu lackieren. Bin mittlerweile aber froh es nicht gemacht zu haben.

gruß moraa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (14. April 2008)

Kleines Update meines Endorfin...

Bin jetzt mit 2x9 unterwegs, hab den Easton Carbonlenker von den Decals befreit, den Käfig der Corratec-Clickies entfernt und mir noch nen goldenen Würger gegönnt... 

Wäre eventuell noch an Standrohren von ner Sid mit Carbonkrone interessiert, wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?!


----------



## msxtr (15. April 2008)

*EmJay* Ufffffffffffff, super nice bike!!!!!!!!!  

Gruss - Saludos

Jose


----------



## Mister P. (15. April 2008)

@moraa: Hast wirklich ein sehr schickes Bike!!
Das Grün ist Klasse, sei froh das du es nicht lackiert hast.

@EmJay: Woooooooooow!
Ein Hammer! Was wiegt das gute Stück?

Euch beiden viel Spaß mit den Bikes!

Gruß


----------



## EmJay (15. April 2008)

Danke danke für die Lobhudelei... 

Hat ca. 9,4Kg. Ist halt nicht ultraleicht, aber bei zuviel Leichtbau bleibt manchmal die Seele auf der Strecke...

Anbei mal noch ein Bild wo der gecleante Lenker besser rüberkommt.

vorher



und nach dem Cleaning




Hat sich gelohnt denke ich.
Sollte ich die Decals von den Felgen auch noch entfernen, was meint ihr?

Offtopic: Hat wer Erfahrung mit Ketten der Fa. Miche? Das KMC-Zeug verschleisst einfach irre flott, Point Hollowpin kannste auch knicken hab ich festgestellt und jetzt such ich mal nach Alternativen...


----------



## dreale (15. April 2008)

yep! gecleant sieht viel besser aus  

der vorbau sieht aber seeehr lang aus. ist das ein 120er?


----------



## EmJay (15. April 2008)

Ist ein 120er, ja! Endorfin baut die Rahmen mit 580mm Oberrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (15. April 2008)

@EmJay: dein Endorfin sieht absolut super aus! Nach dem Tuning, wie ich finde, eines der schönsten Bikes hier im Forum. Einzig die Decals auf den Felgen passen farblich nicht, ich würde sie entfernen.


----------



## kona86 (15. April 2008)

Wie hast du die Decals entfernt?
Schmirgelpapier und Klarlack?


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. April 2008)

Zum Speci Geilo  , kein High End aber bei dem Alter ist das Nebensächlich.

Das Endorphin ist auch sehr hübsch, doch finde ich 9,4KG für nen Bike mit SID eher schwer.


----------



## EmJay (15. April 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Das Endorphin ist auch sehr hübsch, doch finde ich 9,4KG für nen Bike mit SID eher schwer.



endorFin- mit "F" wie Friedrich...  

Was soll ich sagen, es wiegt was es wiegt- hab ja nie gesagt, dass ich die Ultraleichtwaffe schlechthin bauen möchte. Sondern vielmehr eine gelungene Mischung aus Gewicht, Optik und vor allem Fahrspaß...

Außerdem Hypnokröte- überleg mal die Unterschiede im Gewicht deines Scale Ltd. Rahmens zu meinem- das macht alleine ja schon gute 800gr...


----------



## EmJay (15. April 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Decals entfernt?
> Schmirgelpapier und Klarlack?



Ganz genau... Lack nur sehr dünn und seidenmatt


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. April 2008)

Danke für deine Rechtschreibkontrolle. Aber mein Scale hab ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt mit deinem ENDORFIN verglichen Zumal es so sinvoll wäre wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.


----------



## EmJay (15. April 2008)

Das wollte ich auch damit nicht sagen, sondern habe dein Rad nur stellvertretend für andere HT´s genommen die leichter sind.
Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich noch großartig Gewicht sparen könnte außer bei den Laufrädern. Mir irgendwelche Teile zu schnitzen- dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und es tut zu weh wenn mal was zu Bruch geht. 
Ok, ich denke die DT Felgen werden noch in diesem Jahr was leichterem weichen. Die CK´s werd ich aber wohl nie mehr hergeben ;-)


----------



## AngryApe (15. April 2008)

so hier mein aktueller hobel 

10,4kg...mit NN/RR latexschläuchen und nem leichteren sattel wärs bei 9,9x...ich bin aber mit dem aktuellen setup recht zufrieden, da es ziemlich sorglos ist ...die vielen spacer gefallen mir auch nicht, mussten aber rein da ansonsten mein rücken streikt


----------



## Leitwolf (15. April 2008)

kpl. Leitungsverlegung: Katastrophe
Cantisockel bei Scheibe: naja
Rest: ok


----------



## AngryApe (15. April 2008)

Leitwolf schrieb:


> kpl. Leitungsverlegung: Katastrophe
> Rest: ok



machs besser ...wenn du die zugfÃ¼rung am oberrohr machst hast du engere radien und der kram steht von der externen schaltansteuerung ewig weit ab...die billigste mir bekannte version der gabel ohne cantis hÃ¤tte mich 150â¬ mehr gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (15. April 2008)

Schönes bike - das blau gefällt. Persönlich fände ich ein schwarzes Kettenblatt besser. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß damit, Felixxx


----------



## 3cinos (16. April 2008)

Vorsicht Leitungswolfgefahr


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. April 2008)

@EmJay is dock kein Problem . Dein Bike hat halt den Style Faktor gepachtet, ich arbeite grad noch am Optischen und gewichtsmäßigem Tuning.

Gruß Simsek


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. April 2008)

Die filigrane Tune Kurbel harmoniert leider nur farblich an dem dicken Endorfin Rahmen, da müsste - meiner Nase nach - ne wuchtigere Kurbel dran. Auch wenn sie dann nicht mehr gold wäre.


----------



## der [email protected] (16. April 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch damit nicht sagen, sondern habe dein Rad nur stellvertretend für andere HT´s genommen die leichter sind.
> Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich noch großartig Gewicht sparen könnte außer bei den Laufrädern. Mir irgendwelche Teile zu schnitzen- dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und es tut zu weh wenn mal was zu Bruch geht.
> Ok, ich denke die DT Felgen werden noch in diesem Jahr was leichterem weichen. Die CK´s werd ich aber wohl nie mehr hergeben ;-)



ICh persönlich finde, dass eine Felge was halten muss und einen Kompromiss aus Leichtigkeit und Gewicht ergeben muss. Was bringt es mir, wenn die Felge sau-leicht ist - dann aber im Felgenbett reisst?!? Fhre aucheine XR4.2 - nicht die leichteste aber haltbar. Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wo und was man fährt!!! Ein Forstautobahnpilot kann ja schlecht für einen Trailpiloten bestimmen, welche Felge passt und welche nicht...
Aber was ich noch loswerden muss....Ein super Bike und ...perfekt!!!


----------



## msxtr (16. April 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> s



Hi, where you move?? a little dangerous, not?  

Gruss - Saludos

Jose


----------



## AngryApe (16. April 2008)

naah it's just the US army 

this is a former firing range...as far as i know it's not used anymore (at last i hope so )


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2008)

Ich finde das Curtis super sexy! Zugverlegung: Is halt so. Kann man bei dem Rahmen nicht super elegant lösen.
(Von mir gibts bald auch neue Fotos bin nur zu Faul zum Putzen)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. April 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Neuaufbau präsentieren......hoffe es gefällt.





































Gewicht beträgt 10,3 kilo......
LRS...Mavic XC517 mit DT Swiss Revolution 2,0-1,8-2,0 und vorne 1,8-1,5-1,8 Speichen.
Naben...DT Swiss Hügi ohne Aufkleber.
Kurbel...FSA V-Drive
Kassette...XTR
Bremsen... Avid Single Digit 7.
Schaltwerk...XT
Ach ja... Sattelstütze kommt noch was vernünftiges rein, die ist etwas vernuddelt.
Hat vorallem ein blödes Maß....30,9 mm aber naja ist halt Giant.
Würde noch ne 400er oder auch 350er Stütze suchen, wer noch was hat kann gern mal ne PN schicken.
Carbongabel folgt sobald wieder Patte da ist...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (16. April 2008)

Die Gabel passt nicht zum Rahmen. Zu dürr. Revolution gibts nur in 2.0-1.5-2.0 oder 1.8-1.5-1.8.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. April 2008)

Ja hast recht, Carbonforke folgt sobald wieder Flocken da sind.
Uuuups da hab ich mich mit den Speichen wohl vertan.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## damonsta (16. April 2008)

Dann nochmal einstellen, Lob abholen!


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. April 2008)

Cool, baue quasi das gleiche Bike gerade auf, allerdings mit dem Ziel sub 7. Habe nur noch ein kleines Kurbelproblem dann sollte es fertig werden.


----------



## 3cinos (16. April 2008)

Was sind das im vorderen Bereich für Außenhüllen?


----------



## Tundra HT (16. April 2008)

@Stolli

Hüpfen dir deine Flaschen auf dem Singletrail auch aus dem schönen Carbonhalter? Hatte den selben, bis es mir zu blöd wurde immer die Flaschen einzusammeln. Sieht immer schicker aus mit dem neuen Rahmen, aber für ein Starrbike sollt es noch ein bisschen abspecken, gruß Jan.
@ 3cinos----- Jagwire!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. April 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Stolli
> 
> Hüpfen dir deine Flaschen auf dem Singletrail auch aus dem schönen Carbonhalter? Hatte den selben, bis es mir zu blöd wurde immer die Flaschen einzusammeln. Sieht immer schicker aus mit dem neuen Rahmen, aber für ein Starrbike sollt es noch ein bisschen abspecken, gruß Jan.
> @ 3cinos----- Jagwire!



Schau dir mal mein Avatar an.....1,95m hoch-98 kilo Muskelmasse nee nee nee das Ding ist leicht und stabil genug.
Hab mit dem Flaschenhalter keine Probs mehr, hab von nem baugleichen Elite Flaschenhalter die Kunststoffhalterungen für die Flasche mit nem Heissluftfön angepasst und dann mit 2kompo-kleber angebabbt.....Problem gelöst.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. April 2008)

3cinos schrieb:


> Was sind das im vorderen Bereich für Außenhüllen?



Die hab ich von nem Kumpel......keine Ahnung haben mir gut gefallen...


----------



## Tundra HT (16. April 2008)

Jagwire!!!!!!!!!!
Gute Idee, mit dem Flschenhalter, das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt!


----------



## AngryApe (16. April 2008)

stabil muss nicht immer = schwehr bedeuten 

aber 10,3 kg ist fÃ¼r starr und carbonrahmen mit felgenbremsen echt ziemlich schwehr...auch ohne viel leichtbau 

die ritchey like carbon gabeln gibts ab 160â¬ bei ebay aus taiwan..dann wÃ¤rste unter 10...ob die gabel bei 98kg noch zu emfpehlen ist weiss ich nicht...ich bring 84kg auf die waage und empfinde sie mit disc ausreichend steif


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. April 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> stabil muss nicht immer = schwehr bedeuten
> 
> aber 10,3 kg ist für starr und carbonrahmen mit felgenbremsen echt ziemlich schwehr...auch ohne viel leichtbau
> 
> die ritchey like carbon gabeln gibts ab 160 bei ebay aus taiwan..dann wärste unter 10...ob die gabel bei 98kg noch zu emfpehlen ist weiss ich nicht...ich bring 84kg auf die waage und empfinde sie mit disc ausreichend steif



Siehst du du hast es grad erwähnt.....(noch zu empfehlen) das Risiko geh ich nicht ein.
Und ich empfinde 10 kilo für ein MTB nicht zu schwer....sorry vielleicht denke ich da etwas anders....
Aber es werden hier und da noch einige gramm fallen.
Die Alugabel wiegt nur um die 700 gramm....ne Carbonforke(Trigon etc.) mit C-Schaft um die 500 gramm, C-Schaft kommt aber beispielsweise für mich nicht in Frage...zu risikoreich.
Schaltwerk und Kurbel geht definitiv noch was....leichte Reifen....hmmmmm...lieber pannensicher...hab kein Bock auf ständige Plattfüße.
Lenker wiegt schon nur 130gr...Vorbau muß ich noch wiegen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. April 2008)

Wo gibts die 700 g Alugabel denn? Wäre nicht schlecht für mein Stadt-MTB, wenn sie nicht allzu teuer ist...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. April 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wo gibts die 700 g Alugabel denn? Wäre nicht schlecht für mein Stadt-MTB, wenn sie nicht allzu teuer ist...



Das ist ne Gabel von Kinesis, die sollte dir jeder vernünftige Radladen besorgen können, im Netz sind sie zu teuer(110-130 Euro)denn ich hab nur 95 Euro bezahlt.
Das Modell heißt Kinesis Maxlight.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Sahnie (17. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Das ist ne Gabel von Kinesis, die sollte dir jeder vernünftige Radladen besorgen können, im Netz sind sie zu teuer(110-130 Euro)denn ich hab nur 95 Euro bezahlt.
> Das Modell heißt Kinesis Maxlight.
> Gruß
> Micha



Bornemann hat sie für 55 Taler.


----------



## GlanDas (17. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Kurbel...FSA V-Drive



Allein hier gewinnt man locker mal 200g ohne irgendwas an Steifigkeit einbüßen zu müssen. Schraub eine XT rein! Die FSA wiegt über 1kg  

Aber naja, wie war das nochmal.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld ?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. April 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Allein hier gewinnt man locker mal 200g ohne irgendwas an Steifigkeit einbüßen zu müssen. Schraub eine XT rein! Die FSA wiegt über 1kg
> 
> Aber naja, wie war das nochmal.
> Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld ?



Also sie wiegt knapp 900 gramm und ist nagelneu, Kettenblätter Afterburner.
Hast vielleicht recht aber die bleibt erst mal drin....
Eventuell wenn ich ne andere Kurbel mit den KB kombinieren könnte.
XT hatte ich und will ich net mehr, fährt jeder Hannebambel.....sorry aber......na schaun mer mal.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (18. April 2008)

Bike meiner frau:



Und meins für 2008.


----------



## der [email protected] (18. April 2008)

Top Patrick!!! Das einzige, was mir immer nicht so recht gefallen mag...Sram Schalt-Parts mit Shimano Kurbel..Aber das ist subjektiv - objektiv sehr schön


----------



## bugmtb (18. April 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Top Patrick!!! Das einzige, was mir immer nicht so recht gefallen mag...Sram Schalt-Parts mit Shimano Kurbel..Aber das ist subjektiv - objektiv sehr schön



Tja, ist aber die mM. nach die beste Kombination, da die XTR Kurbel einfach spitze ist.......

.....Bike gefällt mir auch super


----------



## rboncube (18. April 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Bike meiner frau:
> 
> 
> 
> Und meins für 2008.



Hey, was macht deín Bike in meinem Wohnzimmer   (haben ungefähr die gleiche Farbe und dan gleichen Parket.
Ne, im ernst. Super Bike. Echt wunderschön. Und die XTR Kurbel passt super. Fahre die X9 und werde meine Stylo auch gegen eine XT Kurbel austauschen. Wie bist du mit den Maxxisreifen zufrieden?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## pd1 (18. April 2008)

Hallo Rene ,
mit den Maxxis bin ich superzufrieden letztes jahr 18 Marathons und ein 24h Rennen umd keinen Platten .Bin mit der Reifen kombi auch zwei Marathons im Schlamm gefahren was auch ging ( sonst fahre ich da Maxxis Ignitor ) 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Lüdge (18. April 2008)

So muss das aussehen!


----------



## Lüdge (18. April 2008)




----------



## Lüdge (18. April 2008)




----------



## Leitwolf (18. April 2008)

Nokon = "Schluck Wasser in der Kurve"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüdge (18. April 2008)

wo soll ich denn noch kürzen? am lenker vorn finde ich es optimal gelösst....an den anderen stellen weiss ich nicht ob man noch was rausholen kann?


----------



## EvilEvo (18. April 2008)

Ich glaub er meinte garnicht, dass die Leitungen evtl. blöd gekürzt sind, sondern das er mit Nokons nicht zufrieden ist(m.M.n. sind die Leitungen so super). Hast da übrigens ein sehr sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir super!
Das Endorfin oben ist natürlich auch extraklasse.


----------



## herr.gigs (19. April 2008)

meiner meinung könntest du die sattelstütze kürzen, bevor sie sich ungewollt selber kürzt...


----------



## Lüdge (19. April 2008)

Ja das Problem war, entweder 18" oder 20".....und ich habe mich für den kleineren Rahmen entschieden, der fährt sich so wendig und direkt, die  Sattelüberhöhung mit der langen Tune Stütze sieht wild aus, ist aber sehr komfortabel..... Die nächste Kaufentscheidung ist schon gefalllen den Nachfolger SMC 1 Team, natürlich in 18" !


----------



## mikeonbike (19. April 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Tja, ist aber die mM. nach die beste Kombination, da die XTR Kurbel einfach spitze ist.......
> 
> .....Bike gefällt mir auch super



jupp - seh ich auch so...

bike gefällt mir auch sehr gut, auch wenn ich nicht so auf gold stehe...


----------



## Il Capitano (20. April 2008)

Meinz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel 1967 (20. April 2008)

Ich hoffe es hat funktioniert , meins vor 2 Wochen in Spanien.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (20. April 2008)

Und nochmal weils so gut geklappt hat


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2008)

Das Cooma gefällt mir!


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (20. April 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Cooma gefällt mir!



;-)


----------



## damonsta (20. April 2008)

Hier sind verdammt viele schöne Räder zu sehen in letzter Zeit. So muss das!


----------



## Il Capitano (21. April 2008)

@all
Danke^^


----------



## msxtr (21. April 2008)

Lüdge schrieb:


>



Hi, nice bike. 

Don't have you excessively out the seatpost??  

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## maSk (22. April 2008)

mikeonbike schrieb:


>



Für gewöhnlich sieht man hier ja eher Bikes mit extra hier, extra da und schön poliert usw. halt was fürs Auge.
Dein Rad lädt so richtig zum drauf steigen und losfahren ein find ich


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. April 2008)

Das Gewicht ist wohl noch zweistellig, auch dank dem LRS (~2100g; dauert wohl noch ne Weile bis es einen leichten gibt)


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2008)

das bild ist schlecht sorry -.- 
und jo aber sonst schönes bike die gabel passt farblich aber auch nicht so richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (22. April 2008)

Hallo Tobi,

scharfes Bike. Ist ja echt ne Waffe. Was ist denn das für ein LRS? Und welche Rahmengröße?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Haser (22. April 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da ist es:




Auch kein gutes bild aber ein geiles bike !!! jetzt sind xt klickies dran !!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2008)

wie goß bist du? ^^


----------



## msxtr (22. April 2008)

*Tobi-161* Hi, nice Trek. I see that you look for chainring for your cranks, here sell chainrings to XTR cranks very well of price 







Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2008)

WOW!! Das Trek find ich hammer! Sieht einfach super aus das Bike, das gewinnt Rennen schon im Stand.
Das Scott Spark und das Stevens von der letzten Seite find ich aber auch richtig heiß.


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. April 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> WOW!! Das Trek find ich hammer! Sieht einfach super aus das Bike, das gewinnt Rennen schon im Stand.


Ja, nur dummerweise nicht mehr wenn ich drauf Platz nehme  





[email protected] schrieb:


> das bild ist schlecht sorry -.-
> und jo aber sonst schönes bike die gabel passt farblich aber auch nicht so richtig


andererseits fände ich es ganz schwarz zu langweilig.Mangels Geld kann ich es sowieso nicht ändern. 





rboncube schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> scharfes Bike. Ist ja echt ne Waffe. Was ist denn das für ein LRS? Und welche Rahmengröße?
> Gruß Rene´



17,5"; hatte vorher 18", aber der Rahmen ist recht lang. Der LRS ist ausm alten Cube, XT-Naben mit Rigida-Felgen. Speichen keine Ahnung. Wiegt ziemlich genau 2100g  Aber fürn Anfang wars genau richtig, der hat schon einige Malträtierungen aushalten müssen/können


----------



## Jonez (23. April 2008)

Meine neue  














Gruß Jonez


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2008)

wow  hamma!!!!!!
ich bin verliebt 
is das die sid 08 ?
und bei wievile g bist du? (bitte teileliste)
lg DaViD


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. April 2008)

Schöööööönes Ding!  
Nur die Kurbel wär nich mein Geschmack. Wie macht sich die SID so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (23. April 2008)

Bin die SID erst einmal gefahren. Aber bis jetzt bin ich begeistert  

Gewicht liegt trotz dem vielen Plastik bei genau 9.1 kg


Gruß Jonez


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2008)

nicht schlecht aber da lässt sich noch was machen 
die pedale sind ja auch noch recht schwer und die kurbel passt acuh nicht pervekt da stimm ich goldene zitrone zu abersonst echt geil


----------



## Leitwolf (23. April 2008)

@Jonez
+ 95%
- > Sub 9


----------



## Jonez (23. April 2008)

Hab das Bike jetzt mal eingesaut.
Die SID läuft nach wie vor prima.

Marta und Alligator funktioniert bis jetzt auch *aufholzklopf*

Und schnell ist die Kiste ....


----------



## maSk (23. April 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da ist es:



Wer so etwas fahrbar nennt der hat doch einen an der Mamel... mit dem Vorbau kippst doch ständig zur Seite weg o_0


----------



## sunboy (23. April 2008)

maSk schrieb:


> Wer so etwas fahrbar nennt der hat doch einen an der Mamel... mit dem Vorbau kippst doch ständig zur Seite weg o_0



Dem Rahmen nach zu urteilen ist der Fahrer recht groß, somit wird der Aufbau schon seine Rechtfertigung haben  
Das Schutzblech hätte für das Foto aber abgekonnt, genauso wie die Flaschenhalter, die farblich IMO nicht so wirklich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. April 2008)

@jonez

Einfach nur krass der Hobel.....grins....das teil sieht schon schnell aus.
Wär auch was für mich...hab aber auch so nen Plastikklumpen aber von Giant....
Aber alles in allem ein geiles Ding....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Triturbo (23. April 2008)

Hier eure Infos : 


Haser schrieb:


> nein 2.00 m !!! warum ist ein 62 rahmen !!! was feines



@ Jonez
Es ist einfach nur schön, sieht sehr gut aus. 
Nur die Kurbel passt nicht ins farbliche Bild

edit: Ich glaub, die würde dem Scale besser stehen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. April 2008)

maSk schrieb:


> Wer so etwas fahrbar nennt der hat doch einen an der Mamel... mit dem Vorbau kippst doch ständig zur Seite weg o_0



Da mein Nick immer mitzitiert wird, noch einmal zur Klarstellung: Das ist nicht meines. Von meinem mach ich auch mal wieder Bilder, aber es fehlen noch ein paar Teile.
Daß das dann besser ankommt, kann ich allerdings nicht versprechen.


----------



## der [email protected] (24. April 2008)

@ Jonez

sehr nett. sieht nach 100mm FW aus?!? (0mm hätte ich passender gefunden! Und sonst...kann man echt nichts sagen ausser:

100% ;-)


----------



## makost (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
hiermal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Spielzeug


im Album sind noch ein paar Details
Feintuning erfolgt noch so nach und nach


----------



## onkeldueres (24. April 2008)

Schönes Scott.9.1k super aber Clavicula Kurbeln wären Geil.


----------



## Jonez (24. April 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Schönes Scott.9.1k super aber Clavicula Kurbeln wären Geil.



Wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre.  
Als nächstes kommt noch ein neuer LRS dann hat es ~8900 g.

Claviculas wären mir aber auch zu schade am MTB.


----------



## onkeldueres (24. April 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre.
> Als nächstes kommt noch ein neuer LRS dann hat es ~8900 g.
> 
> Claviculas wären mir aber auch zu schade am MTB.


klar sind eher was für die Glasvitrine,sähen aber geil an diesem bike aus.Würde das Bike gerne mal total eingesaut ansehen.


----------



## onkeldueres (24. April 2008)

Wie setze ich grosse Fotos ein??????


----------



## damonsta (24. April 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Schönes Scott.9.1k super aber Clavicula Kurbeln wären Geil.



Da würde es mir hochkommen! Das Bike von Jonez ist geil und basta. Eine Next steht einem Scale aber ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (24. April 2008)

@onkeldueres:

So geht das:

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/85948]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL

Unter deinem Bild im Fotoalbum sind zwei URL. Eine davon in den Text kopieren, Klammern entfernen, schon ist das Bild da.

Leider ein unscharfes Bild, aber wenigstens ist das Rad schön eingesaut 

gruß moraa


----------



## Jonez (24. April 2008)

Wenn du die Klammer NICHT entfernst, erscheint einfach nur das Bild, ohne dieses "URL=http,mtboalsjdks" gekritzel.


----------



## moraa (24. April 2008)

Und wieder was gelernt! Danke Jonez.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. April 2008)

Hier wäre meins:


----------



## Haser (24. April 2008)

maSk schrieb:


> Wer so etwas fahrbar nennt der hat doch einen an der Mamel... mit dem Vorbau kippst doch ständig zur Seite weg o_0




Du hast halt keine ahnung .....


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2008)

team puhl yeah niederlinxweiler saarland 
bike ganz schön^^^


----------



## sporty (25. April 2008)




----------



## Leitwolf (25. April 2008)

90%


----------



## rboncube (25. April 2008)

Das Focus find ich klasse. Ist ja schon fast "Old School". Die Gabel passt, bis auf die Gummipuffer, optisch gut ans Bike. Gibts eigentlich eine aktuelle Gabel in Orange von RS,Fox,Manitou usw. Dann wäre die alte Manitou (ist das eine Magnum?) doch mal ein Tuningopfer. Würde aber auf jeden Fall wieder eine orange Gabel hin machen.

Ansonste ein Topbike . Was wiegt es denn?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (25. April 2008)

Leitwolf schrieb:


> 90%





Leitwolf schrieb:


> @Jonez
> + 95%
> - > Sub 9



was willst du uns mit diesen kryptischen angaben eigentlich sagen?


----------



## Dieselwiesel (25. April 2008)

@ Jonez

Täuscht das oder hast du Vorne eine größere Disc als Hinten ?!


----------



## Sahnie (25. April 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Das Focus find ich klasse. Ist ja schon fast "Old School". Die Gabel passt, bis auf die Gummipuffer, optisch gut ans Bike. Gibts eigentlich eine aktuelle Gabel in Orange von RS,Fox,Manitou usw. Dann wäre die alte Manitou (ist das eine Magnum?) doch mal ein Tuningopfer. Würde aber auf jeden Fall wieder eine orange Gabel hin machen.
> 
> Ansonste ein Topbike . Was wiegt es denn?
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Die Magnum hatten andere Ausfallenden. Da wurden die Naben quasi unten in die Gabel reingeschoben. Wird schon etwas hochwertigeres sein, das Rad ist ja sehr edel gewesen.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (25. April 2008)

Die Magnum hatte sehr wohl ganz ähnliche Ausfallenden (siehe Bild), wenn ich mir allerdings die Gabelbrücke der orangenen Gabel anschaue dann tippe ich mal drauf das es sich um eine SX Carbon handelt.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. April 2008)

Wenn die Gabel nachwievor gut funzt, würde ich sie drin lassen. Ist ne Mars, die dicke Brücke verrät sie 
Schönes Focus insgesamt!


----------



## EvilEvo (25. April 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel nachwievor gut funzt, würde ich sie drin lassen. Ist ne Mars, die dicke Brücke verrät sie
> Schönes Focus insgesamt!



Aber die Brücke ist ganz oben schwarz, also meiner Meinung nach Carbon, wie es eben bei der Carbon SX ist, die Brücke der Mars ist in der Form ganz ähnlich aber normalerweise eben nicht schwarz abgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (25. April 2008)

Ist eine Mars C, zu finden in exakt diesem Farbschema im 2000er Workshop


----------



## Leitwolf (25. April 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Leitwolf
> 90%
> 
> ...


Wahrheit ist einfach, sie braucht nicht viele Worte, um sich mitzuteilen


----------



## racejo (25. April 2008)

Du willst dann wohl der mutige sein der sie ausspricht.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (25. April 2008)

Leitwolf schrieb:


> Wahrheit ist einfach, sie braucht nicht viele Worte, um sich mitzuteilen



42 !!!


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. April 2008)

Hey Leitwölfchen zeig uns doch erst mal dein Bike bevor du über andere urteilst.


----------



## onkeldueres (25. April 2008)

Focus sieht klassisch schön aus.Giant XTC mit Speedneedle sieht geil aus.Bin halt Giant Fan


----------



## onkeldueres (25. April 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> @onkeldueres:
> 
> So geht das:
> 
> ...



Bin halt auch Winterfahrer.


----------



## moraa (25. April 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Bin halt auch Winterfahrer.



Und wie zufrieden bist du als Winterfahrer mit deinen Pedalen, bzgl. Lebensdauer der Lager?


----------



## der [email protected] (26. April 2008)

Ja, bei den Pedalen kann ich mich auch anschließen..habe 4 paar und alle sind top!!!!!


----------



## Jonez (26. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> @ Jonez
> 
> Täuscht das oder hast du Vorne eine größere Disc als Hinten ?!



Sind beides 160er.  Bin nach einer langen Tour gestern positiv überrascht von der Bremsen/Disc Kombi. Nach kurzer Einfahrzeit habe ich gute Bremsleistung  

Gleich auch mal ein wenig eingesaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (26. April 2008)

11,42 kg mit allen Anbauteilen und HAC.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (26. April 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> 11,42 kg mit allen Anbauteilen und HAC.



Geil!
100 Punkte von MIR.

Mach noch goldene Tune Kurbeln dran und du bekommst 110 Punkte


----------



## racejo (26. April 2008)

Nein. Ich plädiere für Noir.


----------



## onkeldueres (26. April 2008)

Sind jetzt zwei Jahre(Winter)alt und Lager sind noch in Ordnung.Habe seit letzter Woche leichtes Spiel links in der Feder.Die Lager sollte man einmal im Jahr ausbauen(Kinderleicht)und mit Titanfett abschmieren(weisses Fett).


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. April 2008)

7,1Kg derzeit soll auf 6,6 in Kürze.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. April 2008)

Gefällt.


----------



## könni__ (26. April 2008)

@ Exekuhtot ist ja ein ekelhaftes Rad! ;-) das ist viel zuleicht! gib dem mal was zu essen! wie wäre es mit eine Talas36 dann hätte es endlich "normalgewicht" ))


----------



## kastel67 (26. April 2008)




----------



## Popeye34 (26. April 2008)

@Exekuhtot

nix trinke??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (26. April 2008)

@xzippo: Camelbag..... (Tune Flaschenhalter kommen noch)


----------



## Popeye34 (26. April 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> @xzippo: Camelbag..... (Tune Flaschenhalter kommen noch)



Hmm, wie möchtest du auf die 6,6 kommen? Kurbel/Stütze/LRS? und neuer Rahmen ?


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. April 2008)

Nö, schwere Schläuche raus und Tubeless rein, Umwerfer gegen XTR 952 tauschen, Sattelstütze gegen Extralite , Schmolke Lenker, FRM Bremsen mit Ultralevers und danach eine Clavicula oder Extralite Kurbel.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (27. April 2008)

So tolle Teile am Cube und dennoch so schwer, das ist ärgerlich! Müssen z.B. die schweren Reifen sein?


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. April 2008)

Da war ursprünglich ein Flatbar drauf aber damit kam ich überhaupt nicht klar.... deswegen der Carbon Rizer.


----------



## Crazy Creek (27. April 2008)

an dem cube gefällt mir eg "nur" stütze , klemme , sattel, steuersatz, hörnchen , barplugins, schnellspanner und züge!.... der rahmen , der lrs, die gabel, die kurbel und die schaltung (also die wichtigen dinge, die auch das gewicht eines bikes ausmachen) sind schwer und nichts besonderes... für dein nächstes tuningprojekt würde ich also die laufräder  tauschen denn da kommt unterm strich wenigstens was richtiges bei raus was das gewicht angeht ... und da du ja so auf gold stehst kannst du da ja auch zB güldene naben und nippel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (27. April 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> an dem cube gefällt mir eg "nur" stütze , klemme , sattel, steuersatz, hörnchen , barplugins, schnellspanner und züge!.... der rahmen , der lrs, die gabel, die kurbel und die schaltung (also die wichtigen dinge, die auch das gewicht eines bikes ausmachen) sind schwer und nichts besonderes... für dein nächstes tuningprojekt würde ich also die laufräder  tauschen denn da kommt unterm strich wenigstens was richtiges bei raus was das gewicht angeht ... und da du ja so auf gold stehst kannst du da ja auch zB güldene naben und nippel nehmen.



Moin,

das ist auch immer ein gewisser Interessenkonflikt. Das Rad hat pro Jahr ca. 10 Marathon zu absolvieren. Das sollte dann auch an einem Stück ins Ziel kommen. Und Verschleißteile sollten auch nicht zu einem unkalkulierbaren Risiko werden. Womit wir eben bei "der rahmen , der lrs, die gabel, die kurbel und die schaltung" wären. Das Zeug muss funktionieren. Außerdem muss ich für mein Geld noch arbeiten gehen.  
Da kommen noch ein paar Stahlflexleitungen dran, die eine oder andere Titan oder Aluschraube. Und der hintere Reifen wird durch was leichteres ersetzt.
Gruß k67


----------



## Dieselwiesel (27. April 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> der rahmen , der lrs, die gabel, die kurbel und die schaltung (also die wichtigen dinge, die auch das gewicht eines bikes ausmachen) sind schwer und nichts besonderes... für dein nächstes tuningprojekt würde ich also die laufräder  tauschen denn da kommt unterm strich wenigstens was richtiges bei raus was das gewicht angeht ... und da du ja so auf gold stehst kannst du da ja auch zB güldene naben und nippel nehmen.



Den Leichtbau Bikes Fred findest du im Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104682

Aber hier in diesem Fred gehts einfach nur um CC-Bike Eigenbauten und nirgendwo steht zu lesen das diese unbedingt kompromisslos leicht sein müssen, damit man hier posten darf.
Auch kannst du nicht erwarten das jeder Biker ein +5000 Budget locker hat um sich ein Bike aus den edelsten Teilen auf die Räder zu stellen, nur damit du nichts zu meckern hast.

Schon mal was von Individualismus gehört?!


----------



## -MaLi- (27. April 2008)

hier mal mein speci epic 07





lg
mali


----------



## kastel67 (27. April 2008)




----------



## der [email protected] (28. April 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


>



bis auf den Rahmen echt nice!!! wo hast Du den Stütze und Klemmschelle her bezogen?


----------



## Jaypeare (28. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Den Leichtbau Bikes Fred findest du im Link:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104682
> 
> Aber hier in diesem Fred gehts einfach nur um CC-Bike Eigenbauten und nirgendwo steht zu lesen das diese unbedingt kompromisslos leicht sein mÃ¼ssen, damit man hier posten darf.
> ...



 

11,4 Kilo fÃ¼r ein Alufully sind doch top. Nicht jeder ist halt Modellbauer . Mir gefÃ¤llts.


----------



## kastel67 (28. April 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> bis auf den Rahmen echt nice!!! wo hast Du den Stütze und Klemmschelle her bezogen?



Die Klemme habe ich vom H+S Bikediscount und die Stütze habe ich bei einer Verlosung gewonnen!!        

Gruß k67


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (28. April 2008)

@ [email protected]

http://www.radsportteile.de/index.php?cat=KAT13M&product=P013007


----------



## erkan1984 (28. April 2008)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Da war ursprünglich ein Flatbar drauf aber damit kam ich überhaupt nicht klar.... deswegen der Carbon Rizer.


solltest mit der Durin nicht zurecht kommen ---> ich nehm se.... 

ist das das "testbike" von Magura, darf man fragen, was du "noch" dafür gegeben hast, oder war es neu?


----------



## Crazy Creek (28. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Den Leichtbau Bikes Fred findest du im Link:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104682
> 
> ...
> ...



jo sehr individueller cube-rahmen  
nein spass bei seite, ich finde das bike schon ganz schön, aber wo wären wir wenn wir alle das gleiche denken würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (28. April 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> solltest mit der Durin nicht zurecht kommen ---> ich nehm se....



Die gabel ist der absolute Hammer.   Arbeitet absolut zuverlässig und präzise.... mach dir keine Hoffnungen. 



erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist das das "testbike" von Magura, darf man fragen, was du "noch" dafür gegeben hast, oder war es neu?



Ja, es ist das "Testbike" von Magura und ich habe es nagelneu zu einem sehr fairen Preis gekauft.


----------



## sporty (30. April 2008)

Möchte gerne ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit leisten bei meinem Bike :

Die Gabel ist eine Manitou Mars C mit Carbon Brücke , hier  nachgerüstet mit Lockout also eine Manitou Mars CL. Die musste noch nie zum Service(dank Faltenbälge ?)
Funktioniert aber wie beim ersten Tag, deshalb kommt in dieses Bike erstmal keine andere dran.
Gewicht des Bike liegt zwischen 9,3  - 9,5 kg je nach Bereifung.
Verbaut sind Avid Ultimate Bremshebel mit Tektro MT 21 Magnesium Bremsen,Race Face Turbine Kurbel, Mavic Crossmax Laufräder, XTR  952 Schaltwerk und Umwerfer... und sonst war das wohl das 99er Teambike von Focus, wenn jemand auch so ein Rad hat würde ich mich freuen wenn er es herzeigen würde


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. April 2008)

sporty schrieb:


> und sonst war das wohl das 99er Teambike von Focus, wenn jemand auch so ein Rad hat würde ich mich freuen wenn er es herzeigen würde



Es müsste von 2000 sein. Den Katalog von 99 kenne ich immer noch so gut wie auswendig  Mein erstes "richtiges" MTB, mit dem alles begann, war ein Black Forest von 99. Die Raven waren da noch silber mit blauer Schrift.
Dein Raven find ich klasse, erinnert mich irgendwie an mein altes Focus (auch wenns um Längen hochwertiger ist, wobei mein Focus nun als umgebaute Stadtschlampe fungiert).

Dass die Faltgummis der Mars für die Langlebigkeit verantwortlich sind, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Meine 99er RS Judy tuts ebenso nachwievor astrein. Für meine Pace am aktuellen MTB würde ich mir mittlerweile sogar welche wünschen...


----------



## der [email protected] (30. April 2008)

@ Ansbach Racer 

THX


----------



## IGGY (30. April 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das ist auch immer ein gewisser Interessenkonflikt. Das Rad hat pro Jahr ca. 10 Marathon zu absolvieren. Das sollte dann auch an einem Stück ins Ziel kommen. Und Verschleißteile sollten auch nicht zu einem unkalkulierbaren Risiko werden. Womit wir eben bei "der rahmen , der lrs, die gabel, die kurbel und die schaltung" wären. Das Zeug muss funktionieren. Außerdem muss ich für mein Geld noch arbeiten gehen.


Richtige und gute Einstellung


----------



## donald3 (30. April 2008)

9,98 Kg


----------



## damonsta (1. Mai 2008)

Lieber schwer als hässlich.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. Mai 2008)

Hässlich finde ich das cockpit.... und das Lasso.

Kurbeln gibts passendere. Sonst echt schnieke!


----------



## kastel67 (1. Mai 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hässlich finde ich das cockpit.... und das Lasso.
> 
> Kurbeln gibts passendere. Sonst echt schnieke!



Stimmt. Das "knuppelige" Cockpit versaut den Gesamteindruck. Außerdem sollte ein solches Rad in Artgerechter Umgebung mit viel Licht fotografiert werden. Wohnzimmerecke mit zuwenig Licht aus einem eingebauten Blitz geht mal überhaupt nicht.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (1. Mai 2008)

Schwarze Kurbel wäre stimmiger. Aber welche Pedale haste da drauf? Ich such auch noch welche in schwarz-rot.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2008)

naja ein spark halt... aber das cockpit ist so haesslich das ich mit dem net gesehen werden wollte...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja ein spark halt... aber das cockpit ist so haesslich das ich mit dem net gesehen werden wollte...



da stimm ihc dir aber zu


----------



## müsing (1. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Lieber schwer als hässlich.


----------



## Mini-Martin (2. Mai 2008)

9,4 kg. Beim Gewicht würde noch einiges gehen! Aber es funktioniert so einfach zu gut... Kommt nur noch ne Masterpiece anstatt der Elite und ne Dura Ace Kassette anstatt der Ultegra. Lenker würde ich auch noch gerne  einen vernünftigen aus Alu verbauen, dann ist fast kein Carbon mehr an dem Rad. 

Martin


----------



## HypnoKröte (2. Mai 2008)

Den Rahmen fand ich schon immer Geil, sehr schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Mai 2008)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> 9,4 kg. Beim Gewicht würde noch einiges gehen! Aber es funktioniert so einfach zu gut... Kommt nur noch ne Masterpiece anstatt der Elite und ne Dura Ace Kassette anstatt der Ultegra. Lenker würde ich auch noch gerne  einen vernünftigen aus Alu verbauen, dann ist fast kein Carbon mehr an dem Rad.
> 
> Martin



Was hast du denn gegen Carbon, den geilsten Werkstoff den es gibt......wenigstens um Räder oder Radteile zu bauen.
Na ja, ist Ansichtssache......


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. Mai 2008)

Macht n edlen Gesamteindruck das Schwarz-Silber! Nur die SID wäre mir zu labberig... Und ich würde die Felgenaufkleber entfernen, das bisschen Bunt dort an den Rändern stört und passt nicht zum bike.

Wäre das Bild etwas besser, würde das bike bestimmt noch ne Ecke besser dastehen.


----------



## Leitwolf (3. Mai 2008)

@ Mini-Martin
95%


----------



## Mini-Martin (3. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen Carbon, den geilsten Werkstoff den es gibt......wenigstens um Räder oder Radteile zu bauen.



Ich mag halt die Carbon-Optik nicht so, außerdem nervt mich der Carbon-Hype. Technisch ist das auf jeden Fall ein verdammt guter Werkstoff!



> Macht n edlen Gesamteindruck das Schwarz-Silber! Nur die SID wäre mir zu labberig... Und ich würde die Felgenaufkleber entfernen, das bisschen Bunt dort an den Rändern stört und passt nicht zum bike.
> 
> Wäre das Bild etwas besser, würde das bike bestimmt noch ne Ecke besser dastehen.



Danke!
Stimmt, aber fotografieren war noch nie meine Stärke. In Echt finde ich es auch schöner. Mit der SID komm ich bis jetzt wunderbar klar. Irgendwann wird aber sicher auch die neue SID verbaut. An die Felgenaufkleber hab ich auch schon gedacht, vielleicht erstmal nur der gelbe Mavic Schriftzug.



> @ Mini-Martin
> 95%


Danke.

Martin


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Mai 2008)

Mir gefällts auch sehr gut, aber um deinem Namen gerecht zu werden, müsste da doch eine Hope Mini dran 
Eine silberene 07 wäre doch schön passend!


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Mai 2008)

Sehr schick und stimmig aufgebaut.
Die Principia Rahmen sind eh generell sehr schön.


----------



## Affekopp (4. Mai 2008)

@mini martin

was sind das für Kettenblätter an der Deus Kurbel.


----------



## dvt (4. Mai 2008)

Update meines Bikes:


----------



## damonsta (4. Mai 2008)

@ Mini-Martin

Geiles Bike, aber die SID passt wirklich nicht.

@ dvt

Sattel passt nicht. Ausserdem ist ein modernes Fully mit Felgenbremsen nicht meins. Ansonsten ok.


----------



## Cuberia (4. Mai 2008)

Dann versuch ich es mal...ich weiß...gewagt mit der roten MRD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (4. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> @ dvt
> 
> Sattel passt nicht. Ausserdem ist ein modernes Fully mit Felgenbremsen nicht meins. Ansonsten ok.



Mit dem Sattel bin ich auch nicht zufrieden. Denke über einen weißen nach, dann gäbe es auch eine Linie mir der Gabel.
Für Scheibenbremsen fehlt im Moment das Geld, ich wollte auch warten, bis der LRS runter ist.


----------



## Mini-Martin (4. Mai 2008)

@Affekopp

Sind TA-Specialites Kettenblätter.

Wie gesagt ich finde die SID gar nicht "labbrig". Aber irgendwann kommt bestimmt die neue Version dran

Martin


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Gorth (4. Mai 2008)

oh mist,

jetzt bin ich angefixt


----------



## cluso (4. Mai 2008)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> 9,4 kg. Beim Gewicht würde noch einiges gehen! Aber es funktioniert so einfach zu gut... Kommt nur noch ne Masterpiece anstatt der Elite und ne Dura Ace Kassette anstatt der Ultegra. Lenker würde ich auch noch gerne  einen vernünftigen aus Alu verbauen, dann ist fast kein Carbon mehr an dem Rad.
> 
> Martin




Fein, und das schöne, die Principias fahren sich so geil wie sie aussehen. *lobhudel*


----------



## damonsta (4. Mai 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> oh mist,
> 
> jetzt bin ich angefixt



Icke ooch.


----------



## cluso (4. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Icke ooch.



Verflucht, das war aber nicht unsere Absicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Mai 2008)

Zuviel Geld, oder Bilder der letzten Trainingrunde mit den Kumpels?


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zuviel Geld, oder Bilder der letzten Trainingrunde mit den Kumpels?



 das heutige TI- treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal meines nach dem "UMBAUWINTER" posten

Aber ich weiss:
- Bremsleitung VR zu lang
-Bar ends zu steil - habe wärend der Tour den lenker verdrehet ( gewollt )
-Schützer Nokon ab


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Mai 2008)

Nette Parts, aber schweinchenrosa???
Geht ja gar nicht...


----------



## msxtr (5. Mai 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> [email protected]



Hi, all those bikes are yours??  

Gruss - Saludos

Jose


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2008)

msxtr schrieb:


> Hi, all those bikes are yours??
> 
> Gruss - Saludos
> 
> Jose


 hola
 no es así 
 amigos del forum aquí


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. Mai 2008)

Also wenn schon rosa, dann aber doch bitte ohne rot und gold dazwischen :-/ 

Das Titanium-Geschwader ist mal echt geil.


----------



## msxtr (5. Mai 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hola
> no es así
> amigos del forum aquí



Hola, gracias por contestar en español!!!!  menudas bicis!!!!!! (Hi, thanks for reply in spanish, what a bikes!!!!!)

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

meins mit neuem lenkeru. vorbeu 10,5


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Mai 2008)

Hardraider schrieb:


>



Endlich ma einer mit nem gscheiten Trikot.......


----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> meins mit neuem lenkeru. vorbeu 10,5



Nett!
Den gabelschaft würde ich aber ablängen und lieber 'nen Rizer montieren.
Die ganzen Spacer ruinieren etwas den Gesamteindruck


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

nö rizer hab cih gerade abmontiert xD 
und spacer kommen noch weg und vorbau kommt 110 rein


----------



## Hardraider (5. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Endlich ma einer mit nem gscheiten Trikot........



Also, das war soooo...

nein, spass, ich steh dazu  aber nur wenn ich aufer straße unterwegs bin )


----------



## steppendirk (6. Mai 2008)

singlestoph, das ist ja mal sehr schön. sowas will ich auch mal haben;-)


----------



## damonsta (6. Mai 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Da lohnt sich Zitieren!!! Absolut hübsch!


----------



## Unrest (6. Mai 2008)

@singlestoph: Sehr schönes Bike! Aber wo ist der Kettenspanner, bzw. wie spannst du die Kette? Der Rahmen hat ja scheinbar nur nen ganz normales Ausfallende und du fährst keine Halflink-Kette..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

geniales Teil, echt _S U P E R_


----------



## msxtr (6. Mai 2008)

Hi, here my bike!!!!!! 











Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> @singlestoph: Sehr schönes Bike! Aber wo ist der Kettenspanner, bzw. wie spannst du die Kette? Der Rahmen hat ja scheinbar nur nen ganz normales Ausfallende und du fährst keine Halflink-Kette..




Ich meine einen Excentriker zu erkennen....


----------



## singlestoph (6. Mai 2008)

white ENO excenternabe


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Mai 2008)

msxtr schrieb:


> Hi, here my bike!!!!!!



So you did order it, then. . Are you satisfied?


----------



## IGGY (6. Mai 2008)




----------



## *Thunder (6. Mai 2008)

Ich würd mal versuchen die Reifen um eine Vierteldrehung versetzt zu montieren. So siehts nicht gut aus mit den Felgen. Sonst schönes Rad!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Wird auch nichts nützen. Die Aufkleber sind einfach zu dominant.

Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis die Systemintegration passend abgestimmte Laufräder und Reifen hervorbringt. Dann kann ein Hersteller die volle Fläche von Felgen und Reifen für sein Logo nutzen, welches dann endlich größer als die Schriftzüge des Rahmenherstellers ausfällt.

Bis auf die riesigen Aufkleber finde ich das Rad klasse.


----------



## Focus Cypress (6. Mai 2008)

hier mal meins....mir reichts vollkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (6. Mai 2008)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> hier mal meins....mir reichts vollkommen



Noch, glaub mir, noch!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2008)

jo so hab ich früher auch gedacht reicht doch ich weiß garnicht was ihr wollt und jetzt xD wirs immer leichter  jetzt komm neues update knc sattelstütze juhu dann 10, 2-3


----------



## Focus Cypress (7. Mai 2008)

Naja...stimmt schon, aber dafür,dass mein Bike erst knappe 2 Wochen alt ist, ist es noch ok ...Natürlich kommt später vllt ma ne andere Gabel und so ran, aber zur zeit ist es gut so wie es ist.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2008)

andere pedale!!!!


----------



## msxtr (7. Mai 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So you did order it, then. . Are you satisfied?



Hi, Yes I am very, very satisfied, the frame is better even than I hoped  If well, they have sent for error??   a syntace 2014 handlebar instead of syntace Duraflite Carbon and a ritchey comp seatpost instead ritchey pro   I have sent an email to them  I hope that send to me the correct components....

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## makost (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Hier mal mein neues spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi>B (7. Mai 2008)

@makost
schade das deine Bilder im Fotoalbum alle eine so kleine Auflösung haben.


----------



## makost (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo, hab´s mit einer anderen Einstellun probiert. Hat irgendwie nicht geklappt   probiers mal weiter


----------



## makost (7. Mai 2008)

geklappt,  die anderen lade ich im Album neu hoch


----------



## moraa (7. Mai 2008)

Schön mal einen nicht-schwarzen Rahmen zu sehen!


----------



## makost (7. Mai 2008)

Wollte einfach mein Rad nicht unter zig schwarzen und weißen an der Hütte raus suchen,   war mir am Anfang auch nicht sicher wegender Farbe bin aber doch froh das ich mich dafür entschieden habe
ab einem gewissen Alter brauchste halt was auffälliges


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Mai 2008)

Die Farbe ist klasse! Das Bike gefällt mir allgemein sehr gut, einzig störend sind diese gelben Plaste-Ventilkappen, die gehen garnicht, sry.
Ansonsten sehr schönes Radl.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Mai 2008)

@makost

Also das Bike ist soweit top....aaaaabbbber Rizerbar und Hörnchen gehen in meinen Augen gar nicht....sorry.....Flatbar mit Hörnchen okay, Rizer nur ohne.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2008)

Ist schon OK so, kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an und das scheint mir bei ihm eher Tour zu sein. Würde nur die Gabel ablängen und die Spacer entfernen. Das sieht immer gruselig aus wenn auf den Steuersatz so ein Turm steht ;-)
Und andere Pedalen montieren...
Wo wir dabei sind...passt die Halterung der Pumpe an keine andere Stelle am Rahmen?
Sonst aber schön zusammengestellt.


----------



## onkeldueres (8. Mai 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wird auch nichts nützen. Die Aufkleber sind einfach zu dominant.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis die Systemintegration passend abgestimmte Laufräder und Reifen hervorbringt. Dann kann ein Hersteller die volle Fläche von Felgen und Reifen für sein Logo nutzen, welches dann endlich größer als die Schriftzüge des Rahmenherstellers ausfällt.
> 
> Bis auf die riesigen Aufkleber finde ich das Rad klasse.



Mach dir die Mühe die Schwalbe Dekals mit schwarz auszumalen


----------



## onkeldueres (8. Mai 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist klasse! Das Bike gefällt mir allgemein sehr gut, einzig störend sind diese gelben Plaste-Ventilkappen, die gehen garnicht, sry.
> Ansonsten sehr schönes Radl.



Nicht nur die.Sein Rad hat glaube ich Autoventile(Schrader)Wenn ja,weg damit und Schläuche mit SC-Ventil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (8. Mai 2008)

Aber ansonsten echt schönes Bike.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Nicht nur die.Sein Rad hat glaube ich Autoventile(Schrader)Wenn ja,weg damit und Schläuche mit SC-Ventil.



Und wozu?
Was haben die denn für Vorteile?


----------



## Matze S. (8. Mai 2008)

Die habe keine Vorteile, zumal man auf die Autoventile mal schnell Luftaufpumpen kann anner Tanke. einzigen Vorteile sehe ich höchsten bei den SC das man die luft mal schnell ablassen kann,wegen Gelände.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2008)

Dachte ich mir doch...


----------



## Unrest (8. Mai 2008)

Kein - genau kein - Luftverlust, wenn man die Pumpe abzieht, denn das Ventil schließt mittels des Drucks im Schlauch und net mit ner Feder oder dergleichen.

Hat mich zumindest dazu bewogen umzusteigen von AV auf SV.
Und wegen des "an der Tanke Luft aufpumpens": 
Es gibt bei Rose einen wunderbaren Adapter von SV auf AV - kann man also so nicht als Argument stehen lassen..
Und schnell Luft ablassen geht bei allen Ventilen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2008)

Hab mit AVs trotzdem nie Probleme gehabt und werde auch im neuen Bike wieder welche einbauen...

Naja, back to topic...


----------



## LoB (8. Mai 2008)

makost schrieb:


> geklappt,  die anderen lade ich im Album neu hoch



Mich würde mal interessieren, wieso an nem Cross-Country Bike 
DT FR 6.1d Felgen verwendest (und die Mischung Fat Albert - Racing Ralph). Hat das einen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Mai 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Mach dir die Mühe die Schwalbe Dekals mit schwarz auszumalen



Wie meinen? Ich habe nicht mal Schwalbe Reifen. Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf das Müsing von IGGY sowie auf die - in meinen Augen - nicht begrüßenswerte Tendenz der Hersteller, jeden Quadratmillimeter mit riesigen schreienden Aufklebern vollzupappen.

@ Makost: Und vor allem: Warum die stärker profilierten Reifen hinten? Übel ist doch, wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht.


----------



## makost (8. Mai 2008)

neues bike, mußte erst mal schauen wie´s geht, muß beim Aufbau ein paar Kompromisse eingehen da ich schon 4 BS-OP´s hinter mir habe und ich einfach für mich die optimale Haltung suchen muß, Schwerpunkt liegt auf Tour wobei alles kommen kann, Hörnchen hängen an den Ergogriffen  , wollte die einfachmal ausprobieren, Pumpe hat auch einen anderen Platz gefunden, und dann braucht der Mensch ja noch was zum basteln, sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden
Fat Albert hatte ich auf meinem alten, war sehr zufrieden damit, der macht alles mit, bis jetzt rutscht vorne nix, mal sehen wie´s bei nassem Untergrung aussieht, DT 6,1 habe ich für die DT 4,2 bekommen, die gehen nur bis 90kg, und die hab ich momentan,   Preis war der selbe, ich hab´s lieber ein bißchen stabiler, Gewicht spielt bei mir keine so große Rolle, trotzdem 13,3kg sind nicht schlecht für die Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (8. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre mit ~92kg Nacktgewicht die 4.2er.
Machen keine Probleme... Wenn sies natürlich irgendwann machen, dann hab ich natürlich ein Problem, aber ich bezweifel, dass es dazu kommt.


----------



## makost (8. Mai 2008)

auf die 4,2 hätte ich nochmal 2 Wochen warten müssen, die 6,2 war in 2 Tagen da, hab auf den Rahmen schon ewig gewartet, da hat´s natürlich ziemlich gejuckt mit biken


----------



## LoB (8. Mai 2008)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass du da Probleme gehabt hättest, und wenn, dann gäbe es ja immer noch die EX 5.1d - aber jeder wie ers mag  !


----------



## Oskar1974 (8. Mai 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


>



Hi,
mir hats mit den No Tubes und den Race Kings sehr viel besser gefallen.
Bau es doch wieder um  
Gruß


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir hats mit den No Tubes und den Race Kings sehr viel besser gefallen.
> Bau es doch wieder um
> Gruß



Ne du. Der FRM LRS hat immer mal Probleme gemacht. Ich will biken und nicht nur schrauben! Der RK kommt auch wieder drauf die Tage. Der war aber noch auf dem Teamrad verbaut!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Mai 2008)

makost schrieb:


> neues bike, mußte erst mal schauen wie´s geht, muß beim Aufbau ein paar Kompromisse eingehen da ich schon 4 BS-OP´s hinter mir habe und ich einfach für mich die optimale Haltung suchen muß, Schwerpunkt liegt auf Tour wobei alles kommen kann, Hörnchen hängen an den Ergogriffen  , wollte die einfachmal ausprobieren, Pumpe hat auch einen anderen Platz gefunden, und dann braucht der Mensch ja noch was zum basteln, sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden
> Fat Albert hatte ich auf meinem alten, war sehr zufrieden damit, der macht alles mit, bis jetzt rutscht vorne nix, mal sehen wie´s bei nassem Untergrung aussieht, DT 6,1 habe ich für die DT 4,2 bekommen, die gehen nur bis 90kg, und die hab ich momentan,   Preis war der selbe, ich hab´s lieber ein bißchen stabiler, Gewicht spielt bei mir keine so große Rolle, trotzdem 13,3kg sind nicht schlecht für die Kiste




Mach dir mal net so ein Kopp, die Gewichtsangaben sind nicht unbedingt bindend, hast meistens noch Spielraum von + 5-8 kilo.
Das ist meine Erfahrung.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (9. Mai 2008)




----------



## Unrest (9. Mai 2008)

An sich finde ich den Rahmen potthässlich, aber so, wie du ihn aufgebaut hast und wie er farblich hervorsticht, könnte ich meine Ansicht revidieren..
In anderen Worten: Mal wieder ein sehr schönes Bike, mete.


----------



## Triturbo (9. Mai 2008)

Ich schreibe mal mein ersten Gedanken : Oh Ja !

Das find ich mal richtig schön, wenn nicht sogar Traumhaft.


----------



## racejo (9. Mai 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ne du. Der FRM LRS hat immer mal Probleme gemacht. Ich will biken und nicht nur schrauben! Der RK kommt auch wieder drauf die Tage. Der war aber noch auf dem Teamrad verbaut!



Dann erzähl mal


----------



## onkeldueres (9. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hab mit AVs trotzdem nie Probleme gehabt und werde auch im neuen Bike wieder welche einbauen...
> 
> Naja, back to topic...



Sind aber nicht stylish........ Und das noch:Felgen mit 8mm durchmesser neigen nach Jahren zum ausfransen am Ventilloch.Selten zwar,kann aber passieren.Uuuuuunnndd das noch:AVs haben auch Bikes aussem Baumarkt.


----------



## -=riChi=- (9. Mai 2008)

mete schrieb:


>




Da haste dir aber ein hübsches Schaukelpferdchen zusammengeschraubt... :top:


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,
hab's auch mal wieder umgebaut  
Jetzt sinds genau 9,5 KG


----------



## Leitwolf (9. Mai 2008)

@oskar1974
+ 85%
- no go: Reifen, Farbtupfer in gold, Schnellspanner=Auspuff

@mete
+ 95%
- nicht der Rede wert


----------



## prinz_f (9. Mai 2008)

@Oskar1974: ist das ein Schrumpfschlauch über der Sattelstützklemme? Gute Idee!


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Mai 2008)

prinz_f schrieb:


> @Oskar1974: ist das ein Schrumpfschlauch über der Sattelstützklemme? Gute Idee!




Hi,
einfach ein Stück aus einem alten MTB Schlauch ( am besten einen dünneren ) nehmen und ,, drüber ziehen ''  
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (9. Mai 2008)

oskar

vielleicht ists auch nur die perspektive

sattelneigung und lenkerneigung (sehr weit nach vorne gekippt)

musst du aber selbst wissen was du machst ....aber mein auge irritierts etwas

s


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Mai 2008)

8,19KG


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2008)

Schick bis auf Speedneedle und auf die Tatsache das es schon wieder ein Scale ist.
Sind das die Minis in Gunsmoke?


----------



## Racer09 (9. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schick bis auf Speedneedle und auf die Tatsache das es schon wieder ein Scale ist.
> Sind das die Minis in Gunsmoke?



was ist am Speedneedle auszusetzen? Ist wohl mit Abstand der bequemster Leichtbausattel. Einzigst was ich akut ändern würde, wäre ein Gabeltausch (neu R7 in weiß) und die Schläuche gegen Notubes Milch usw. tauschen, dann faällt auch die 8kg Grenze


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2008)

Ne weiße R7 ist zu viel.
Und den Speedneedle finde ich einfach häßlich.


----------



## Hellspawn (10. Mai 2008)

was drückt das Gewicht bei dem Scale so weit nach oben? Bei den Reifen müsste man doch weit unter 8 sein.


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Mai 2008)

Das ist ne Reba Team Leute 1570g! deshalb liege ich noch über 8KG. 
Zur nächsten Gabel sag ich nur SID WC, aber die kommt erst im August.Übrigens es sind die Mini Pro's in Gunsmoke.


----------



## keroson (10. Mai 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> was ist am Speedneedle auszusetzen? Ist wohl mit Abstand der bequemster Leichtbausattel.



Er ist hässlich. Und ausserdem nur weil er deinem Popo passt, heißt das noch lang nicht das er der bequemste Leichtbausattel ist... Naja ich würd ihn vielleicht auch mal testen, aber zur Zeit trau ich mich noch net, so was ans Bike zu bauen, weil das Sturzrisiko zu groß ist.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Mai 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Er ist hässlich. Und ausserdem nur weil er deinem Popo passt, heißt das noch lang nicht das er der bequemste Leichtbausattel ist... Naja ich würd ihn vielleicht auch mal testen, aber zur Zeit trau ich mich noch net, so was ans Bike zu bauen, weil das Sturzrisiko zu groß ist.



Endlich mal einer der die gleiche Meinung über den ach so "tollen" Speedneedle hat, jeder zweite user hier hat das Ding auf seinem Leichtbauhobel...... 
Aber naja jedem halt so wie es gefällt.
Mein Ding isser auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Mai 2008)

Die Tatsache, DASS ihn jeder zweite hier auf seinem Leichtbau-bike hat, spricht nunmal ganz klar für den Sattel 
Bei mir hat er den SLR XP ersetzt und war gleich bequemer. Schön find ich ihn auch, sieht schön sportlich aus. Aber ist ja jedem sein Ding.

Scales kann ich mittlerweile fast schon nicht mehr sehen... ähnlich wie bei den Epics. Davon mal ab ist es aber n schöner Aufbau! Auch wenn Gabel und Kurbel nicht so meins sind...


----------



## der [email protected] (11. Mai 2008)

Kann mich da nur anschließen... Habe auch schon 2 x auf dem speedneedle gesessen und finde Ihn auch total bequem. Aber  auch bei mir ist das Prob mit der Erdanziehungskraft sehr groß. Fahre auch derzeit auf meinen Bikes den SLR XP und finde den schon super angenehm. Auch der Toupe von Specialized ist sehr angenehm.
Mit den Scale`s....Da muss ich Dir recht geben..Auf jedem Rennen sind etliche Scales und Epics vertreten. Aber auch das spricht ja nun für sich. Habe auch ein Epic und muss zugeben, dass ich bis jetzt keinen besseren Allrounder gefunden habe.


----------



## maSk (11. Mai 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich außer dem Gewicht noch ein Argument für die "P6"?
Ich sehe die ganze Zeit die Dinger für viel Geld in der Bucht weggehen, wo es doch noch leichtere Stützen für weniger Geld gibt.


----------



## SpeedFreak (11. Mai 2008)




----------



## Deleted 23118 (11. Mai 2008)

Hab' auch was Neues.....


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2008)

also mir persöhnlich gefällt der rahmen ja nicht 
und die xtr passt farblich nicht dran 
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (11. Mai 2008)

nach ein bischen umbau an den bremsen und der gabel hier der zweite versuch... ;-) jetzt sinds noch 10,3 kg. 
sieht irgendwie stimmiger aus jetzt.
hat jemand ne idee was für eine sattelklemme ich da noch dranmachen könnte ? muß 8mm bolzendurchmesser haben, klemmbereich liegt bei 34 mm. und mattschwarz sollte sie sein.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Mai 2008)

hmhm schöner Rahmen, ich find nur die Reifen zu dick dafür!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (11. Mai 2008)

maSk schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich außer dem Gewicht noch ein Argument *für* die "P6"?
> Ich sehe die ganze Zeit die Dinger für viel Geld in der Bucht weggehen, wo es doch noch *leichtere Stützen* für weniger Geld gibt.



Warum Argumente _*für*_ die P6? Wenn dann gegen... Hast ja selber geschrieben, dass es leichtere Sützen für weniger Geld gibt... 


Micha


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2008)

Sowohl das BMC wie auch das Rock Maschine sind erfrischend anders. Der Rahmen des BMC ist klasse.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (11. Mai 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> nach ein bischen umbau an den bremsen und der gabel hier der zweite versuch... ;-) jetzt sinds noch 10,3 kg.
> sieht irgendwie stimmiger aus jetzt.
> hat jemand ne idee was für eine sattelklemme ich da noch dranmachen könnte ? muß 8mm bolzendurchmesser haben, klemmbereich liegt bei 34 mm. und mattschwarz sollte sie sein.




ja schöner Rahmen! und die Reifen finde ich auch zu dick! mach andere drauf dann wirds auch mit dem gewicht anders .
warumm muss die klemme 8mm bolzen haben? nimm doch einfach ne tune oder sowas mit hebel...


----------



## moraa (11. Mai 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> warumm muss die klemme 8mm bolzen haben? nimm doch einfach ne tune oder sowas mit hebel...



Vielleicht weil die Klemme in den Rahmen integriert ist?


----------



## Owl Hollow (11. Mai 2008)

hallo allerseits 
war schon länger nicht mehr im cc-forum - hat dieser thread den "kunstwerke"-thread ersetzt? 
wie dem auch sei - dies hier ist wohl für die meisten von euch ein retrobike, für mich mein cc-kunstwerk ausgabe 08...
Litespeed Tellico, Rock Shox Sid WC, Sram XO mit Drehgriffen, Hügi240/Mavic517 in silber, Avid Mag mit Kooka-Hebeln, etc....
happy trails


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2008)

ne der thread heißt jetzt  :  Cross-Country Kunstwerke - ohne eigene Bikes http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320730
schönes bike hast dir da aufgebaut
lg DaViD


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (11. Mai 2008)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> hallo allerseits
> war schon länger nicht mehr im cc-forum - hat dieser thread den "kunstwerke"-thread ersetzt?
> wie dem auch sei - dies hier ist wohl für die meisten von euch ein retrobike, für mich mein cc-kunstwerk ausgabe 08...
> Litespeed Tellico, Rock Shox Sid WC, Sram XO mit Drehgriffen, Hügi240/Mavic517 in silber, Avid Mag mit Kooka-Hebeln, etc....
> happy trails



Hallo!
Schöner Klassiker. Eigentlich könnte man noch einen blauen Steuersatz als Farbtupfer einbauen. Habe rein zufällig hier noch die Schalen eines blauen Cane Creek S-5, allerdings ohne Gabelkonus . Der würde farblich super zum Dekor passen. Oder hast du sowas etwa reinzufällig gerade erst demontiertund durch den King ersetzt?? 
Gruß Zoid


----------



## crossmäxer (11. Mai 2008)

hi, 8,94kg und ab heute auf e-bay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (12. Mai 2008)

Ein ziemlich neues MTB und auf Ebay?!  
Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike. Aber kann es sein, dass da ein Lenkerstopfen rechts fehlt oder ist es einfach nur zu früh/spät und ich erkenne es nicht richtig?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. Mai 2008)

Reinrassige Rennmaschine. Sieht schnell und wendig aus. Ist es wahrscheinlich auch. 
Wieso solls weg?


----------



## crossmäxer (12. Mai 2008)

hi lenkerstopfen nach putzen vergessen =)  muss weg, oder darf weg, da ich ein rotes s-works wie einen formel1 boliden ansehe und der nützt nichts, wenn man nicht fahren darf , meine saison ist leider wegen ungesundheit (tolles wort) gelaufen trotz perfektem rennen in münsingen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. Mai 2008)

Das ist hart....  Aber der neue Besitzer wird sicher seine Freude an dem Rad haben. 
Wie auch immer, ich wünsche ne gute Genesung!


----------



## crossmäxer (12. Mai 2008)

thx


----------



## Owl Hollow (12. Mai 2008)

@ zoid: Hast du meine Lagerschalen gekauft? Die waren tatsächlich mal in dem Rahmen drin, als ich das Bike (noch in anderer Konfiguration) in USA gekauft hatte. Wurde dann aber gleich zu Beginn mit dem King ersetzt, nicht zuletzt weil der Verkäufer nicht alle Steuersatzteile mitgeschickt hatte...


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Mai 2008)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> hallo allerseits
> war schon länger nicht mehr im cc-forum - hat dieser thread den "kunstwerke"-thread ersetzt?
> wie dem auch sei - dies hier ist wohl für die meisten von euch ein retrobike, für mich mein cc-kunstwerk ausgabe 08...
> Litespeed Tellico, Rock Shox Sid WC, Sram XO mit Drehgriffen, Hügi240/Mavic517 in silber, Avid Mag mit Kooka-Hebeln, etc....
> happy trails



Ein Titan-Rahmen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Mai 2008)

Jepp, wüsste nicht, daß Litespeed momentan was anderes macht...


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Jepp, wüsste nicht, daß Litespeed momentan was anderes macht...


 litespeed hatte 2-3 ? jahre das niota fully  aus alu im programm , nun wieder titanium only
gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (12. Mai 2008)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> @ zoid: Hast du meine Lagerschalen gekauft? Die waren tatsächlich mal in dem Rahmen drin, als ich das Bike (noch in anderer Konfiguration) in USA gekauft hatte. Wurde dann aber gleich zu Beginn mit dem King ersetzt, nicht zuletzt weil der Verkäufer nicht alle Steuersatzteile mitgeschickt hatte...


Ja! Mich interessierte ehrlicherweise aber nur der Gabelkonus. Ich habe hier noch einen neuen S-5 im Regal bei dem der Gabelkonus fehlte. Meine Händler vor Ort konnten mir leider keinen besorgen.
Gruß Z.
PS: Das mit dem Farbtupfer war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. War nur ein Schuß ins Blaue. Dachte mir, dass es so viele Litespeeds in Bern nicht geben kann. DerSteuersatz passt schon so. Ist das ein King in silber, pewter oder sogar ein King Ti?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2008)

Das S-Works ist klasse. Kannst du doch nächstes Jahr fahren


----------



## Owl Hollow (12. Mai 2008)

das ist nicht EIN Titanrahmen, sondern DER Titanrahmen  
meines Wissens der einzige Titanrahmen komplett in 6Al/4V.

und hier noch einer (in "normalen" 3Al/2.5V, den hab ich allerdings verkauft)


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das S-Works ist klasse. Kannst du doch nächstes Jahr fahren



Ich würd's auch behalten (auch wenn ich kein großer Carbon Fan bin), allerdings ist das Ding bis dahin totes Kapitaln wenn er nicht fahren kann und könnte sich so dann nächstes jahr für Rennen wieder einen neuen Hobel für Rennen zulegen, wobei ich nicht glaube, daß bis dahin ein Quantensprung gegenüber der jetzigen Ausstattung erfolgt...


----------



## der [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

..aber es ist bestimmt mental gesehen hart, wenn Du dir für die neue Saison ein top Bike baust, dann aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht fahren kannst und Dir das Bike dann auch zuhause immer noch angucken musst....kann es voll und ganz verstehen!!!!!


@ Crossmäxer

Wünsche Dir gute und schnelle Besserung


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Mai 2008)

Moin Jungs,
ich muß mal meine neue Kreation zum rumgurken zeigen.
Soll mein Winter und 2t.Rad werden. Is ein bisschen schwerer, aber
es fährt genauso schnell wie Tundra No.1!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rr0r (15. Mai 2008)

Schickes Bike !!! DiE Bremsen sind eh der absolute Hammer, hatte die damals auch mal bis sie geklaut wurden....


----------



## racejo (15. Mai 2008)

Ist das eine Gustav?


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Mai 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Ist das eine Gustav?



Nö,
das ist eine 2002er XT 4-Kolben Bremse.
Gruß, Jan
@3rrOr------>Mein Beileid


----------



## racejo (15. Mai 2008)

Sehen sich ähnlich...


----------



## -MaLi- (15. Mai 2008)

3rr0r schrieb:


> Schickes Bike !!! DiE Bremsen sind eh der absolute Hammer, hatte die damals auch mal bis sie geklaut wurden....



nur die bremsen!? würde mich ja überaus wundern wenn jemand nur die bremsen anstatt gleich das ganze bike klauen würde


----------



## 3rr0r (15. Mai 2008)

Ja, es wurde das ganze bike geklaut ..... ist aber mittlerweile schon wieder 4-5 Jahre her insofern drauf gesch.......


----------



## hellmachine (15. Mai 2008)

ja, da zitierst du den selben link, den ich gepostet habe.

und da steht:
"100er und 85er Gabel haben angepasste Standrohre und sind nicht auf einen anderen Federweg umbaubar."




IGGY schrieb:


> Guck mal in meinem Blog. Da steht noch mehr Interessantes drin.
> Schaltwerk wiegt 181 Gramm. Das Bike mit Computer 9.06 Kilo!
> @GlanDas Ne das ist nicht neu!


----------



## hellmachine (15. Mai 2008)

ups, sorry, falsches forum!


----------



## hellmachine (15. Mai 2008)

ach wenn ich hier schon falsch poste, dann hau ich meins auch einfach mal rein!


----------



## hefra (15. Mai 2008)

Was ist den das fürn Schlauch aus der Flasche? 
Sonst Zeitlos schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (15. Mai 2008)

Mensch Hening,

das ist nen Signalhorn.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Mai 2008)

So mal mein Zweitrad


----------



## Bezirksmeister (15. Mai 2008)

Hier mal Eisen.


----------



## hellmachine (15. Mai 2008)

das ist ein airzound horn. arschhässlich, aber die beste waffe gegen stumpfe autofahrer. 5 bar luft per autoventil in die flasche und per schlauch zur hupe.
http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/airzound2_d.html



hefra schrieb:


> Was ist den das fürn Schlauch aus der Flasche?
> Sonst Zeitlos schön.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2008)

Moins:




Dat rechte ohne Heini drauf
(Morgen gibts ein gutes Foto)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Mai 2008)

@Lord Shadow

Wer ist denn das dünne schmächtige blasse Ding auf dem weißen Rad...?   
Fütter das mal sonst gehts ein...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2008)

Kettenraucher Hat sogar auf der Tour ein Päckchen in der Trikottasche


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Mai 2008)

Bezirksmeister schrieb:


> Hier mal Eisen.



Schön und schön selten.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

das GT ist SUPER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (16. Mai 2008)

Meins:


----------



## LoB (16. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn mit deinem PopLoc-Hebel passiert?


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Mai 2008)

vlt. die Cantisockel Abschrauben....


----------



## CrossTec (16. Mai 2008)

LoB schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deinem PopLoc-Hebel passiert?


abgebrochen!  
Warte gerade auf den neuen.



erkan1984 schrieb:


> vlt. die Cantisockel Abschrauben....


Wenn das Rad mal unter 10kg ist, denke ich vlt über so etwas nach! 
Wenn der Besitzer unter 90kg ist, dann denke ich nicht nur sondern schraub ich sie weg!


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

Naja, das mit den Cantisockeln sähe optisch eher etwas besser aus ;-)


----------



## CrossTec (16. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Naja, das mit den Cantisockeln sähe optisch eher etwas besser aus ;-)



 
Ok, was ist da für ein Gewinde in der Gabel? Irgendwie muss man dann ja die "Löcher" wieder zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintracht-Fan (16. Mai 2008)

Hier mal mein Rad
Und um nochmal auf die Diskussion um den SpeedNeedle zurückzukommen: So bequem find ich den auch nicht, dann lieber ein paar Gramm schwerer. Ich find den hier bequem: http://www.bike-shop.de/images/products/fahrrad_prologo_sattel_choice_pro_ti_1_4_decke_c_pro_silber.jpg


----------



## CrossTec (16. Mai 2008)

Eintracht-Fan schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rad
> Und um nochmal auf die Diskussion um den SpeedNeedle zurückzukommen: So bequem find ich den auch nicht, dann lieber ein paar Gramm schwerer. Ich find den hier bequem: http://www.bike-shop.de/images/products/fahrrad_prologo_sattel_choice_pro_ti_1_4_decke_c_pro_silber.jpg



Schade, dass du keine "bessere" Bilder von dem Rad hast. 

Ich verkaufe meinen Speedneedle auch wieder. Passt einfach nicht zu meinem Hintern. Von der Optik gefällt er mir immer noch am Besten.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (16. Mai 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Schade, dass du keine "bessere" Bilder von dem Rad hast.
> 
> Ich verkaufe meinen Speedneedle auch wieder. Passt einfach nicht zu meinem Hintern. Von der Optik gefällt er mir immer noch am Besten.



Für dich gibts noch ein weiteres, dass ich aber nicht so schön und passend fand, da an öde Hauswand gelehnt.
Bitteschön:




Rad fährt sich auf jeden Fall super und ist auch nicht so teuer wie ein Scale. Für das Geld hätte ich zwar ein Scale bekommen, aber deutlich schwerer und nicht mit XTR und Scotts sieht man mittlerweile an jeder Ecke.
Flaschenhalter muss ich auch mal neue kaufen.


----------



## Jonez (17. Mai 2008)

@ Eintracht-Fan:

Zieh mal die hintere Bremse und drücke dann das Rad nach vorne. Beobachte dabei die Strebe mit der Bremsaufnahme.

Der Focus Rahmen ist an der Stelle viel zu weich. Bei Fahrern über 75 kg fängt die hintere Disc bei schnellen abfahrten und Bremsungen extrem an zu vibrieren und gibt laute geräusche von sich  

Zwei Kumpels schlagen sich deshalb gerade mit Focus rum.


Beim Scale Rahmen gibt da nichts nach


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (17. Mai 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> @ Eintracht-Fan:
> 
> Zieh mal die hintere Bremse und drücke dann das Rad nach vorne. Beobachte dabei die Strebe mit der Bremsaufnahme.
> 
> ...


Ich hab da noch nichts gemerkt, ich wiege aber auch nicht über 75kg


----------



## Penny (17. Mai 2008)

Die Magische 8 Kilo Grenze ist endlich gefallen! Lange hat´s gedauert!!


----------



## spidermarkus (17. Mai 2008)

Glückwunsch... Schönes Bike


----------



## ullertom (17. Mai 2008)

Ja wirklich, schönes leichtes Bike - 7,90kg is schon was,

hast du eine Teileliste???


----------



## Penny (17. Mai 2008)

Ne habe ich leider nicht da ich es mit und mit immer etwas leichter gemacht habe!

Kenne das Gewicht von einigen Teilen nicht!

Rahmen wiegt in Gr. L 1030 g
LRS FRM FL-M 21 Ohne Adapter 1320 g
Reifen vorne 317 g
Reifen hinten 319 g
Milch in den Reifen zusammen ca. 100g
DA Kassette 180 g
Sattel Tune Alcantara 90 g
Sattelstütze SASO 300mm 165 g
Lenker Easton ec90sl gekürzt 88 g
Grip shift Quarz tunend zusammen 114 g
Scheiben FRM unirotor team (ähnl centerlock) Zusammen 230 g
Kette KMC 10fach ca 220 g
Vorbau f99 90mm titan schrauben 91g
Gabel gekürzt 1330 g
Poplock RS mit Nokon 48g
Griffe obi 21g
Schnellspanner 57g
Schaltwerk xtr tuned 185 g
Kurbel XTR 778g
Umwerfer XTR ????
Bremse Marta alles titan und alu schrauben ?????g
Pedale Xpedo TI/TI 209 g
Rest Steuersatz FSA ???g
Züge Nokon ??? g
Sattelklemme ????g
Ventile und Tape?????g

Habe ich nich etwas vergessen??? Ka

Ahhh Flaschenhalter 24 g


----------



## dima1969 (18. Mai 2008)

Mein Bike:

siehe Bild im Beitrag unten von redbaron-bmx ( Ich hab´s nicht reinbekommen)



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbaron-bmx (18. Mai 2008)

bin mal so frei...


----------



## ibinsnur (18. Mai 2008)

die 2 haben wir uns letzte woche gegönnt - zwar noch nicht ganz auf leicht getrimmt - aber die basis stimmt. (und spass machen sie ganz besonders)


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. Mai 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> die 2 haben wir uns letzte woche gegönnt - zwar noch nicht ganz auf leicht getrimmt - aber die basis stimmt. (und spass machen sie ganz besonders)





Sehr hübsch!
Endlich mal ein paar NICHT-Scott Bike's


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Mai 2008)

Das Wilier sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Gorth (18. Mai 2008)

Habt ihr die Reba selbst lackert? Oder war sie schon am Rad, wenn selbstgemacht, dann bitte ein paar Fotos von der Front 

Tante Edith sagt, man soll das Lob nicht vergessen, schöne Bikes!!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (18. Mai 2008)

@Gorth:War letztens bei meinem Händler um die Ecke, die Reba ist in dieser Farbe schon am Rad.


----------



## ibinsnur (18. Mai 2008)

die reba gibts so zum bike dazu.  

thx

die gewichte noch: cube - 10,6 und wilier 11,3 (0815 laufradsatz)


----------



## Triturbo (18. Mai 2008)

Das Cube ist der Hammer  . 

Kleiner Tuningtipp :


----------



## ibinsnur (18. Mai 2008)

jo, i hab mir auch schon ein paar weisse sättel angesehen - i trau mi aber ned, i glaub der is bald nimmer so schön sauber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webjoe4 (18. Mai 2008)

hier mal das scale nes kollegens


----------



## Penny (18. Mai 2008)

Geiler Rahmen! Wenn meins mal im Arsch ist kommt auch so einer an meine Anbauteile


----------



## promises (18. Mai 2008)

das Bike ist eine optische Katastrophe, sorry.

Fox - passt überhaupt nicht.
Sattel - ebenso
Aufkleber am Rahmen - Littfasssäule lässt grüßen...
FH - an anderen Bikes ok.
Griffe - hust


----------



## moraa (18. Mai 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> hier mal das scale nes kollegens



Einfach nur HÄSSLICH!


----------



## Johnny Rico (19. Mai 2008)

Das Cube ist wirklich außergewöhnlich schön anzuschauen. Die rot lackierte Gabel ist das I-Tüpfelchen. Das Wilier ist auch sehr nett, aber kein ganz so großer Eyecatcher.

Das Scale von Webjoes Kollegen war sicher teurer als die erstgenannten Bikes zusammen, aber wirkt total lieblos zusammengeschustert. Schade um das viele Geld. Von der reinen Funktion her, wird es aber sicher top sein und dem Fahrer viel Freude machen.


----------



## webjoe4 (19. Mai 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Das Scale von Webjoes Kollegen war sicher teurer als die erstgenannten Bikes zusammen, aber wirkt total lieblos zusammengeschustert. Schade um das viele Geld. Von der reinen Funktion her, wird es aber sicher top sein und dem Fahrer viel Freude machen.




der sattel kommt gott sei dank bald weg.. sieht wirklich grauenhaft aus..
ansonsten find ich es von der optik her nicht mal si schlecht.. auch die lenkerbänder als griffe sind recht stylisch..
gut über die gabel kann man sich streiten.. aber wer kauft sich schon ne passende farbe ner anderen marke wenn man ne fox für umme bekommt genau wie das bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (19. Mai 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> der sattel kommt gott sei dank bald weg.. sieht wirklich grauenhaft aus..
> ansonsten find ich es von der optik her nicht mal si schlecht.. auch die lenkerbänder als griffe sind recht stylisch..
> gut über die gabel kann man sich streiten.. aber wer kauft sich schon ne passende farbe ner anderen marke wenn man ne fox für umme bekommt genau wie das bike?



Klar, nem geschenken Gaul... ;-)


----------



## Black Evil (19. Mai 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> hier mal das scale nes kollegens



Nennt mich unsportlich - aber ich versteh echt nicht, wie man eine derartige Sattelüberhöhung und dann auch noch mit so einem harten,schmalen Sattel fahren kann. Da liegt man doch auf seinen Klötzen, oder ? Wie macht ihr das bloß ? 
Also wenn ich mich wegen Wind oder so mal für ein paar Kilometer mit der Nase auf die Lenkstange begebe, tun mir nach kürzester Zeit die Bälle weh.


----------



## prinz_f (19. Mai 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Nennt mich unsportlich - aber ich versteh echt nicht, wie man eine derartige Sattelüberhöhung und dann auch noch mit so einem harten,schmalen Sattel fahren kann. Da liegt man doch auf seinen Klötzen, oder ? Wie macht ihr das bloß ?
> Also wenn ich mich wegen Wind oder so mal für ein paar Kilometer mit der Nase auf die Lenkstange begebe, tun mir nach kürzester Zeit die Bälle weh.



Er traut sich doch bloß nicht das Sattelrohr zu kürzen. Wg. dem Wiederverkaufswert  
Aber mal im Ernst: die Sattelüberhöhung sieht schon ein bisschen nach Hodenkiller aus. Ebenso sind rel. viele Spacer verbaut, soweit man das erkennen kann. Eventuell ist der Rahmen um eine Nummer zu klein.


----------



## Black Evil (19. Mai 2008)

Ach so !!! Das Sattelrohr ist ein Teil des Rahmens - das sehe ich jetzt erst !


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. Mai 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ach so !!! Das Sattelrohr ist ein Teil des Rahmens - das sehe ich jetzt erst !



Einmal gekürzt, wirds schwer es wieder zu verlängern , muss also eigentlich perfekt passen, aber mit den vielen Spacern sieht das bei dem Bike nicht danach aus, als dass es passt


----------



## mete (19. Mai 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Nennt mich unsportlich - aber ich versteh echt nicht, wie man eine derartige Sattelüberhöhung und dann auch noch mit so einem harten,schmalen Sattel fahren kann. Da liegt man doch auf seinen Klötzen, oder ? Wie macht ihr das bloß ?
> Also wenn ich mich wegen Wind oder so mal für ein paar Kilometer mit der Nase auf die Lenkstange begebe, tun mir nach kürzester Zeit die Bälle weh.



Kleinere Leute scheinen nicht zu verstehen, dass ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße die Arme auch sehr lang sind...von der Sattelüberhöhung merkt man da recht wenig...das längere Oberrohr reicht gerade so aus, um den längeren Oberkörper zu kompensieren. Wenn ich 1,90m statt 1,70 groß bin, habe ich 10cm längere Arme, d.h. ich kann fast 10cm mehr Sattelüberhöhung fahren und habe trotzdem fast den gleichen Oberkörperwinkel, wie der kleinere Fahrer.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2008)

Meins:


 



Ein Syntace - F99 Vorbau und Duraflite Carbon Lenker kommt noch.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Mai 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Nennt mich unsportlich - aber ich versteh echt nicht, wie man eine derartige Sattelüberhöhung und dann auch noch mit so einem harten,schmalen Sattel fahren kann. Da liegt man doch auf seinen Klötzen, oder ? Wie macht ihr das bloß ?
> Also wenn ich mich wegen Wind oder so mal für ein paar Kilometer mit der Nase auf die Lenkstange begebe, tun mir nach kürzester Zeit die Bälle weh.




Weichei, Warmduscher......nur Racehaltung ist gut zum Fahren, wenn du Trekkingrad fahren willst dann meld dich im Senorenclub an...    

Nee ist nur Spass, bei 1,95m ist das zumindest für mich kein Thema.
Ich hab so lange Arme, da kann ich mich an der Fußsohle kratzen ohne mich zu bücken.....   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MaHaHnE (19. Mai 2008)

Steht übrigens im Bikemarkt zum verkauf, weil ich nicht mehr dazu komme das Teil zu fahren.


----------



## Onkel Matt (20. Mai 2008)

hier mal ein update von meinem hobel.
mittlerweil auf 9,06 kilo
mit bald folgendem speedneedle und tubeless-kit sollte endlich die beschissene 9 fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (20. Mai 2008)

Top!


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2008)

Schon wieder so ein suizide-Sattel ! Also ich muß echt mal so einen Probefahren.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (20. Mai 2008)

Tolles Bike!!!

Mich würden die gelben/goldenen Schalthüllen und die goldenen Naben stören.
Das passt nicht so recht zu einem Bike mit so vielen weißen Schriftzügen.

Übrigens würde dir eine leichtere Stütze auch sehr helfen um unter die 9 Kilo zu kommen ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein suizide-Sattel ! Also ich muß echt mal so einen Probefahren.



Die sind bequemer als du vielleicht denkst. Viel Polster ist nicht immer gleich bequem. Ich sitze auf meinem SLR Carbon-Sattel top und ohne Probleme. Er passt halt genau auf meinen Ar... .


----------



## Onkel Matt (20. Mai 2008)

@ Black Evil: sprichst du vom slr oder von speedneedle?
der speedneedle ist nach probefahrt wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren als der slr, hätt ich vorher auch nicht gedacht.

@ Dieselwiesel: ja das mit dem gold ist so eine sache, wär schön wenn zumindest die gold-töne untereinander stimmig wären.
cube hat ein blödes rohrmaß, da hab ich nicht all zu viele optionen mit der stütze.


----------



## keroson (20. Mai 2008)

@ Onel Matt: an den Bremsscheiben lässt sich auch noch was rausholen. Hope floatings/ashima/windcutter (ich fahr floatings mit marta-leicht angeschliffen) und evtl auf 140/160 mm wechseln. Dannach heißts dann nur noch Kleinkram mach auch mist --> Schrauben, Sattelklemme, Stützklemme, Carbonspacer, Aheadcarbondeckel. However, wenn ich mir dein Biek so anschau, wunderts mich schon, das die 9kg noch nicht geknackt sind...


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mir einfach nur nicht vorstellen, auf einem derart harten Sattel zu fahren...

Eine Theorie dazu habe ich jedoch mal gelesen...es hieß,bei einem gepolsterten Sattel würde das Fleisch am Hinter immer hin und her gewalkt und würde deshalb schmerzen. Zwischen Sitzknochen und Sattel fände eine Relativbewegung statt, die im weichen Fleisch aufgefangen wird.

Ein harter,glatter Sattel wiederum ermögliche, dass der Hintern inbesondere bei Gebrauch einer ebenfalls glatten Radhose diese Relativbewegung als Rutschen dieser auf dem Sattel umwandele. Keine Relativbewegung im Fleisch - keine Schmerzen. 

Doch ab das so hinhaut vermag ich nicht zu sagen....hört sich jedoch plausibel an.


----------



## *adrenalin* (20. Mai 2008)

Onkel Matt schrieb:


> hier mal ein update von meinem hobel.
> mittlerweil auf 9,06 kilo
> mit bald folgendem speedneedle und tubeless-kit sollte endlich die beschissene 9 fallen.



super! schön, schlicht, leicht, aber nicht leichtsinnig. bis auf alten ff würde ich es auch so fahren wollen.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (20. Mai 2008)

...die goldenen akzente sind zwar nicht mein ding - trotzdem seeeeehr schönes bike 

(...bei der reifenmontage könnte man als perfektionist noch auf die ausrichtung der schrift achten...)

...und auch die gestaltung der gartenanlage läßt keine wünsche offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pocahontas (20. Mai 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> der sattel kommt gott sei dank bald weg.. sieht wirklich grauenhaft aus..
> ansonsten find ich es von der optik her nicht mal si schlecht.. auch die lenkerbänder als griffe sind recht stylisch..
> gut über die gabel kann man sich streiten.. aber wer kauft sich schon ne passende farbe ner anderen marke wenn man ne fox für umme bekommt genau wie das bike?



Wer ist des, oder was kann der damit er ein Scale Team und eine Fox Gabel for free bekommt?


----------



## webjoe4 (20. Mai 2008)

pocahontas schrieb:


> Wer ist des, oder was kann der damit er ein Scale Team und eine Fox Gabel for free bekommt?



naja team scott und gleichzeitig fox sponsering..


----------



## pocahontas (21. Mai 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> naja team scott und gleichzeitig fox sponsering..



So richtig, oder mehr so co-sponsoring?


----------



## Thomasino (21. Mai 2008)

Sieht echt nicht schlecht aus....

Gibt es denn sowas wie eine Teileliste???

Bei angestrebten 9 KG ist doch bestimmt ein geiles Leichtbauteil dabei oder???


----------



## keroson (23. Mai 2008)




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (23. Mai 2008)

die hörnchen passen super dazu ;-)
ansonsten ganz nett, was wiegts denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (23. Mai 2008)

wie isn der neue ralf?


----------



## keroson (23. Mai 2008)

derzeit 9,3, da geht aber noch was  blaue Aluschrauben, Titanschrauben, leichterer Fläschchenhalter, 140mm Bremsscheiben hinten, Bremsscheiben --> floatings, blaue kcnc Jokes (noch beim eloxierer), ein weißer slr (gestrippt und neu bezogen), Satteklemme by nordischer Rahmenbau ist alles schon in Bearbeitung bzw. Bestellt. Dann dürft ich so bei 9,1 liegen, und die blauen Sachen sind nicht ganz so verloren. Naja aber dann dürfte es schon relativ happig werden, unter die "magische" Grenze von 9,0 zu kommen, ohne Einbusen bei der Funktion und größeren Ärger bei den "gönnern" zu erzeugen. Vielleicht muss ich mir dan wirklich noch ne Titankasette und  ein 03er xtr Umwerfer besorgen..


----------



## keroson (23. Mai 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> wie isn der neue ralf?



hmpf, ich fahr ihn ja mit tubelesskit und auch nur hinten, aber da macht er sich echt gut. Ich durfte mir den auch im Laden auswiegen und hab 2 Exemplare mit 436 und 439 gramm bekommen.


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Mai 2008)

Also das Bergamont ist echt chick, superschönes Bike, auch mit den blauen Akzenten. Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieso du vorne eine Avid-Scheibe hast und hinten eine Windcutter?


----------



## CrashOversteel (23. Mai 2008)

Das hinten ist keine Windcutter, das ist eine Hope Floating.


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Mai 2008)

Ändert nichts an meiner Frage.


----------



## promises (23. Mai 2008)

funktioniert die die Hope bei dir in kombination mit der Marta?


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Mai 2008)

Schickes Rad, aber zu viele unterschiedliche Farben m.M.n. Du hättest entweder auf blau oder auf gold verzichten sollen.


----------



## keroson (23. Mai 2008)

wie gesagt, ich warte noch auf die 140mm floatings aus der Sammelbestellung, dann kommt die floating nach vorne. Das ist derzeit nur ne  Überganglösung, hab halt das Vorderrad als erstes fertig gemacht, als die floating noch gar net da war.
Floatings funzen mit der Marta nur dann, wenn man die Bremssättel leicht anfeilt.


----------



## keroson (23. Mai 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, aber zu viele unterschiedliche Farben m.M.n. Du hättest entweder auf blau oder auf gold verzichten sollen.



wie gesagt, die blauen Akzente werden noch verstärkt, schwarze anstatt rot, naja nicht mein DIng, goldenen barends hätten nicht zum Marta gold gepasst, rote nicht zum Bergamont rot. Für die goldenen Marta und das Schaltwerk gold kann ich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli99 (24. Mai 2008)

Mein Rad in seiner aktuellen Ausbaustufe. Gewicht 10,8 kg sind aber noch einige schwere teile dabei.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2008)

Wow, die Nöll sind einfach immer noch schön!!!

Die neongelben Maguras passen imho aber gar nicht.
Ein Spezl von mir hat eins in fast identischer Farbe, der hat sein komplett mit schwarz-goldenen Anbauteilen aufgebaut, sieht sehr schick aus.
Wenn ich mal wieder zu Besuch im Norden bin mache ich mal Fotos...


----------



## onkeldueres (29. Mai 2008)

Ich finde ein bisschen Farbe bringts.Bike sieht sehr edel aus und letztlich ist das Magura Gelb ja ne Qualitätsaussage.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (29. Mai 2008)

magura ohne neongelb ist wie ... ahm ohne vergleich. zu einer hs 33 gehört das neongelb auch wenn es nicht ans rad passt. 

sehr schöner rahmen das nöll ist das m3 oder m5? pures understatement ... stark *g* würde aber sattelstütze und vorbau gegen etwas von thomson austauschen oder vorbau gegen was stahliges von salsa oder so.


----------



## AngryApe (29. Mai 2008)

was beim nöll sehr gut passen würden wären altek hebel...dazu schwarzen nehmer


----------



## olli99 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
der Rahmen ist ein M3. Das Rad habe ich damals gebraucht gekauft und da war die neongelbe Magura schon dran. Auf dem Bild passt es wirklich nicht ganz, aber in echt sieht es gut aus. Die Stütze, den Vorbau und den Lenker werde ich auch irgendwann mal gegen was leichteres tauschen.

Olli


----------



## chrizz76 (29. Mai 2008)

ich zeig meins dann auch mal


----------



## Unrest (29. Mai 2008)

Ach, dann setz ich meins auch noch hier rein:


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Mai 2008)

chrizz76 schrieb:


> ich zeig meins dann auch mal



Schön.
Die Xtasy Teile kommen aber im Laufe der Zeit noch runter, oder?
Die sind ja weniger wertig als der Rest vom Bike und fallen da imho auch optisch etwas ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2008)

chrizz76 schrieb:


> ich zeig meins dann auch mal



Bis auf das zu dicke Unterrohr sehr schön. Nur eine Sattelstütze mit schöner Klemmung muss noch!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Mai 2008)

Bremsen hätte ich schwarze genommen. Das mit den Xtasy Teilen wurd ja schon gesagt, seh ich auch so.
Aber was ich an dem Rad sofort entfernen würde, sind die Aufkleber der Mavic Felgen! Die passen mal so garnicht zum Rest.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2008)

ein bergwerk  schön wie immer aber ich stimme den beiden  zu xD 
lg DaViD


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Mai 2008)

Foto von der Jungfernfahrt...

- Ghost Lector Carbon 19"
- XTR 07 Gruppe
- Syntace Anbauteile (P6,F99,Duraflite Carbon)
- Look Quartz
- Specialized Phenom SL
- DTSwiss 240S/Supercomp/4.2d Laufradsatz
- Kleinere Tuningparts wie Tune SS, Alu-Flaschenh.-Schauben, Schaumstoff-Griffe...

Wiegt tutto completti 9,6kg.

Steuersatz war ein Fehler (zu schwer) und die vordere Scheibe wird mal gegen eine 160er getauscht. Dann sollten es nochmal >100g weniger werden.










Hoffe, es gefällt!


----------



## dreale (30. Mai 2008)

Gefällt sogar sehr!!


----------



## Onkel Matt (30. Mai 2008)

cheerio,

schon mal über ein chainsuck-blech nachgedacht?
würd ich dir dringend empfehlen.

soll ja noch lange so ein geiles bike bleiben!

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Mai 2008)

Onkel Matt schrieb:


> cheerio,
> 
> schon mal über ein chainsuck-blech nachgedacht?
> würd ich dir dringend empfehlen.
> ...



Sehr gute Idee... Danke dafür. Ne Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr brauch ich auch noch und bei der Zuglänge am Lenker war ich auch arg geizig... Wenn beim Sturz das VR mal richtig rumgerissen wird, kann ich - so wie's jetzt ist - wohl auf Wandermodus umstellen. (dafür Schlägt der Lenker definitiv nicht ins Oberrohr ein ) Zu hastig zusammengeschustert...

cheers

P.S.: Wo kann man das Chainsuck-Blech beziehen? Hab spontan nichts gefunden...Danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2008)

Das Ghost gefällt, kommt mir aber schwer vor?


----------



## Triturbo (30. Mai 2008)

Das Lektor ist sehr geil  .


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Ghost gefällt, kommt mir aber schwer vor?



Naja, 200g Sattel, Alu-Flaschenhalter, 'richtige' Bereifung und 130g Schläuchen, 3x mit MTB-Kassette, 180er Scheibe vorn... Das ist halt das reale Gewicht und soooo schlecht ist es nun auch nicht, oder?


----------



## prinz_f (30. Mai 2008)

Das Ghost ist traumhaft schön... habe kürzlich ein Simplon Gravity recht ähnlich aufgebaut. Poste ich bald. Vom Gewicht her schreckt mich das Ghost nicht - hätte ich auch geschätzt.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Mai 2008)

das ghost lector gefällt  
(nur das bild ist mal wieder krass bearbeitet, dafür aber auch ein  )
evtl. noch ein mittleres schaltwerk bei gelegenheit reinbauen


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Ghost gefällt, kommt mir aber schwer vor?



Das ist nicht schwer, sondern vernünftig  

Sind halt jetzt bis auf die Syntace Teile kaum Leichtbaustücke verbaut, sondern nur Komponenten, die weniger anfällig, aber trotzdem hochwertig sind und mit denen man ohne Einschränkungen lange Spaß hat  

Mit gefällt es super.
Sehr stivoll zusammengestellt.


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Mai 2008)

Kurz OT: Die Bilder sind nicht krass bearbeitet... Ich habe in RAW entwickelt, die Graduationskurve etwas angepasst, verkleinert und nachgeschärft. That's it.

Den Rest macht die Kamera und das Objektiv aus.

Ach ja, ein Stöckchen, welches das Rad in der Balance hielt, hab ich auch noch weggestempelt. 

@prinz f: Freue mich schon auf die Bilder. Das Simplon wäre meine 'Geld spielt keine Rolle'-Wahl gewesen.


----------



## maggi>B (30. Mai 2008)

Bergwerk und Ghost sind klasse Bikes.


gtbiker schrieb:


> das ghost lector gefällt
> (nur das bild ist mal wieder krass bearbeitet, dafür aber auch ein  )


Woran machst du das fest?


----------



## gtbiker (30. Mai 2008)

das es mir gefällt, mache ich an meinem geschmack fest  
und dass das bild krass bearbeitet ist, mache ich an der schärfe fest.
->Überschärfe (sieht man z.B. deutlich am unteren rand oberrohr)
....aber gut!
(Frage: Kamera, Objektiv? - hat sich erledigt. Gute Kamera!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobo21 (30. Mai 2008)

So, dann trau ich mich auch mal, wird schwierig mit dem Ghost mitzuhalten, ist erste Sahne. 














Teileliste:

Rahmen:             Specialized S-Works M5
Gabel:                 Pace RC 31
Laufräder:           DT Swiss XR4.1d - 240 S
Schnellspanner:  Carbon-Ti
Reifen:                Racing Ralph 2,1
Schläuche:           Schwalbe XX-Light        
Schaltwerk:         XTR RD-M 952 + TISO Schaltrollen
Schalthebel:        XTR SL-M970
Schalthüllen:       Nokon
Umwerfer:          XTR FD-M 970
Kurbel:               XTR FC-M970
Pedale:                PD-M 959
Kette:                  CN 7701
Kassette:             Dura Ace 12-25
Griffe:                 Procraft Superlite
Steuersatz:          Tune Bobo
Vorbau:              Syntace F99 120mm
Lenker:              Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Bremse:             Avid Juicy Ultimate
Sattelstütze:       Thomson Elite
Sattel :               Specialized Phenom SL 143mm
Sattelklemme:   Tune Würger 
Schrauben:         Titan+Alu


Gewicht: 8,75 Kg

Gruss Frank


----------



## singlestoph (30. Mai 2008)

mein alter racer

mit anständiger gabel, xt laufradsatz und hörnern 10,5kg

früher mal 9,5kg


----------



## Unrest (30. Mai 2008)

Ui. Mal was anderes. =)
Gefällt auf jeden Fall! Aber sage mir: Was für eine Gabel (Modelljahr) ist das?


----------



## Thomasino (30. Mai 2008)

So dann zeig ich meins auch 

mal........


----------



## Triturbo (30. Mai 2008)

Verdammt, eines der Schönsten Räder im Forum!! Leck mich am A, ich bin verliebt.


----------



## rboncube (30. Mai 2008)

Das GT ist klasse. Mach doch noch mal ein vernünftiges Bild.

Das Ghost ist ebenfalls ein Traum.

Echt klasse Räder hier .

Gruß René


----------



## EvilEvo (30. Mai 2008)

Das Specialized find ich doch seeehr schön, passt super und so schön schlicht gehalten, einzig die Nokons wären nicht mein Ding, hast aber sicher noch vom Ghost übernommen, oder? 
Aber das GT, einfach wahnsinn, das ist einer der schönsten Rahmen die ich überhaupt kenne, das Bike ist einfach ein Traum(ganz zu schweigen vom Preis), Auch der Aufbau ist gelungen, schlichtweg geiles Bike.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Mai 2008)

Ich mag die GT-Optik an sich gar nicht, aber das Carbon-Geschoss ist spitze. Mach mal bitte bessere Fotos .


----------



## sHub3Rt (30. Mai 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich mag die GT-Optik an sich gar nicht, aber das Carbon-Geschoss ist spitze. Mach mal bitte bessere Fotos .



WORD!!

kann GT ansich nicht leiden, ich mag die optik irgendwie nicht. aber mit den dickeren rohren schaut das schon ziemlich übelst genial aus^^

bitte bitte ein oder zwei weitere schönere fotos, und du würdest einen total übermüdeten sHub3Rt echt glücklich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (30. Mai 2008)

bei dem GT geht mir gerade einer   
BITTE bessere Fotos hier reinstellen, Danke!


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. Mai 2008)

@jobo: Das Specialized gefällt mir super! Einzig den Kunststoff-Flaschenhalter könntest du überdenken... Was ist denn das für eine Ausführung des Phenom mit den bunten Streifan an der Nase? Hab ich noch nie so gesehen...

Das GT ist ein echter Eye-Catcher. Nach dem Rad werden sich ganz sicher viele Köpfe umdrehen. Mir gefällt es sehr gut, auch die Anbauteile.

@gtbiker: Objektiv war einmal das 105mm/2.8 VR Marko und einmal das Sigma 30mm/1.4. Die Kamera haste ja selbst herausgefunden dank der EXIFs... ;-)


----------



## Dieselwiesel (31. Mai 2008)

Das GT finde ich ziemlich gruselig....

Erstens mochte ich die Rahmenform noch nie, der Anblick der Carbonausführung verstärkt diese Meinung sogar noch.
Und die Kombination mit der hervorstechenden Gabel und dem Riser Lenker ist absolut unpassenden.

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.....


----------



## Jobo21 (31. Mai 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> @jobo: Das Specialized gefällt mir super! Einzig den Kunststoff-Flaschenhalter könntest du überdenken... Was ist denn das für eine Ausführung des Phenom mit den bunten Streifan an der Nase? Hab ich noch nie so gesehen...



Das mit dem Flaschenhalter ist so`ne Sache.Ich habe Sigg-Aluflaschen, und das ist bis jetzt der einzige Halter der für diese Flaschen passt. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge für Sigg-taugliche Flaschenhalter?

Der Sattel ist glaub ich eine World-Cup ausführung, im Bikeladen hatten sie nur den einen, hab ihn gleich getestet, und siehe da, er passt perfekt zu meinem Hintern. 

Den Sattel gibts z.B auch hier.
http://www.bike24.net/p16752.html

Gruss Frank


----------



## heimrad (31. Mai 2008)




----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Mai 2008)

Da passt die XTR Kurbel mal perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (31. Mai 2008)

In letzter Zeit nur Traumbikes hier!


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. Mai 2008)

> Da passt die XTR Kurbel mal perfekt!



Stimmt, und die Gabel ebenfalls! Ist jedenfalls sehr stimmig aufgebaut, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack farblich etwas trist.

Ein winziger Kritikpunkt: Der Bogen des hinteren Schaltzuges am Übergang Oberrohr-Sitzstrebe könnte etwas enger sein.

Wie bist du denn mit der neuen SID zufrieden? Ist doch die Version mit 32er Standrohren, oder?

Grüße und viel Spaß mit der Rakete
Markus


----------



## heimrad (31. Mai 2008)

@ jonny rico: ist nicht mein bike, ich musste es für nen kunden zusammenbauen und deshalb kann ich dir leider nicht viel über die sid sagen, jedenfalls macht sie optisch einen guten eindruck, bin das bike nur ein wenig durchs dorf gefahren. das ist die neu sid race genau.


----------



## Piktogramm (31. Mai 2008)

In das Giant XTC bin ich aber jetzt verknallt, da is mein Caron/silbernes bestimmt eiversüchtig o.o
PS: Kennt ihr dieses verdammt Konto gefährdende "Will ich haben"-Gefühl?

Darf man wissen, wie viel die Kiste kostet? Weil der Rahmen allein is ja unchristlich teuer wenn man ihn ni aufgebaut kauft.


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Juni 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Kurz OT: Die Bilder sind nicht krass bearbeitet... Ich habe in RAW entwickelt, die Graduationskurve etwas angepasst, verkleinert und nachgeschärft. That's it.
> 
> Den Rest macht die Kamera und das Objektiv aus.
> 
> ...



Welche Kamera, welches Objektiev??
Geiles Bike, Geile Bilder!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes Giant!
Nur der Spacer Turm und die Maxxis stören etwas.
Sonst wirklich passend aufgebaut!


----------



## Johnny Rico (1. Juni 2008)

xzippo schrieb:


> Welche Kamera, welches Objektiev??



Nikon D300
1. Bild: FB Sigma 30mm f/1.4 @f/3.2
2. Bild: FB Nikon 105mm f/2.8 VR @ f/2.8



> Geiles Bike, Geile Bilder!!


Danke


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Juni 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Nikon D300
> 1. Bild: FB Sigma 30mm f/1.4 @f/3.2
> 2. Bild: FB Nikon 105mm f/2.8 VR @ f/2.8
> 
> ...




 hehe,
Geile Kamera, geile Objektieve!

Danke für die Info


----------



## Hardraider (1. Juni 2008)

Vorne hab ich die Bremsleitung noch gekürzt und den Sattel gegen einen Specialized Toupe World Champion Sattel getauscht.

LG

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2008)

sorry aber ich find das hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (1. Juni 2008)

Ja sieht so aus also ob Die Phase der Traumbikes jetzt beendet ist, Die Leitungen und Züge sind zwar farblich ganz schön, aber insgesamt wirkt das Bike einfach nur langweilig und ehrlich gesagt auch unförmig.


----------



## Hardraider (1. Juni 2008)

Dies war nicht meine Absicht, mei Lord.


----------



## AngryApe (1. Juni 2008)

mir gefällts...wenigstens malwieder kein plaste-bomber


----------



## Leitwolf (1. Juni 2008)

+ 15%
no go


----------



## AngryApe (1. Juni 2008)

-110% totalmente estúpido


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Juni 2008)

Meine Fresse ist das ein geiles Bike.Bin absoluter Giant Fan.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2008)

Thomasino schrieb:


> So dann zeig ich meins auch
> 
> mal........



Gaaaah Das arme Zaskar! Mach das Carbon weg.

Das Retrogiant ist klasse!


----------



## Hardraider (1. Juni 2008)

edit:


----------



## onkeldueres (2. Juni 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> So, dann trau ich mich auch mal, wird schwierig mit dem Ghost mitzuhalten, ist erste Sahne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für ein Bike ohne FG recht schwer.Ausserdem die Nokons vorne könnten schöner verlegt sein(enger).Aber sonst schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobo21 (2. Juni 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Für ein Bike ohne FG recht schwer.Ausserdem die Nokons vorne könnten schöner verlegt sein(enger).Aber sonst schönes Bike




Hallo,

Der Rahmen ist kein Leichtgewicht (1450 Gramm), und die Laufräder mit Sicherheit auch nicht, da weiss ich aber grad nicht wieviel die wiegen.

Die Nokons sind grad so lang gelegt, das man den Lenker komplett einschlagen kann, ohne dabei die Schaltzüge zu spannen oder abzureissen.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Protorix (2. Juni 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Für ein Bike ohne FG recht schwer.Ausserdem die Nokons vorne könnten schöner verlegt sein(enger).Aber sonst schönes Bike



finde ich nicht - was hast du zu bieten?


----------



## msxtr (2. Juni 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> So, dann trau ich mich auch mal, wird schwierig mit dem Ghost mitzuhalten, ist erste Sahne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, Nice bike, why use you a rigid fork?  

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## heimrad (2. Juni 2008)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> In das Giant XTC bin ich aber jetzt verknallt, da is mein Caron/silbernes bestimmt eiversüchtig o.o
> PS: Kennt ihr dieses verdammt Konto gefährdende "Will ich haben"-Gefühl?
> 
> Darf man wissen, wie viel die Kiste kostet? Weil der Rahmen allein is ja unchristlich teuer wenn man ihn ni aufgebaut kauft.



preis hab ich noch nit genau, um die 3500-4000.


----------



## heimrad (2. Juni 2008)

@tyler1977: spacerturm kommt noch weg, er wollte mal so fahren wegen kleineren probs mit dem rücken.


----------



## Jobo21 (2. Juni 2008)

msxtr schrieb:


> Hi, Nice bike, why use you a rigid fork?
> 
> Gruss - Saludos
> 
> José



Hola Jose,

why?mmh, I  don`t need (like) suspension Forks.
My english is not good enough to explain more.

Pero, hablo un poco espanol. But not good enough too. 

Saludos Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (2. Juni 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mein alter racer
> 
> mit anständiger gabel, xt laufradsatz und hörnern 10,5kg
> 
> früher mal 9,5kg



das teil gefällt mir , irgendwie sieht man ihm an das es "gebraucht/geschunden" wird (nicht im negativen sinne) einfach eine im Einsatz stehende Racewaffe...
was sind das denn für Reifen ?


----------



## home (2. Juni 2008)

..so dann trau ich mich auch..mal..mit meinem kleinen (schweren 11,4kg) cube


----------



## prinz_f (3. Juni 2008)




----------



## Johnny Rico (3. Juni 2008)

Das Simplon gefällt mir sau gut! Der Rahmen ist einfach schön die Carbon Rod Stütze ist auch einer meiner Favorites.

Gewicht?

Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Geschoß

Grüße
Markus

Edit sagt: Hätt ich mal vorher in den anderen Fred geschaut, wäre die Frage nach dem Gewicht nicht nötig gewesen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Juni 2008)

Und ich in diesen wegen der Bilder von der Seite


----------



## msxtr (3. Juni 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Hola Jose,
> 
> why?mmh, I  don`t need (like) suspension Forks.
> My english is not good enough to explain more.
> ...



Muy bueno!!!!!  no te preocupes, te he entendido perfectamente (Very good!!!! . Don't worry I have understand to you perfectly)

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## Fusion-Racer (3. Juni 2008)

Propongo, que los presentadoes hacen un sector espanol.  
( Espero, que sea correcto  )


----------



## msxtr (3. Juni 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Propongo, que los presentadoes hacen un sector espanol.
> ( Espero, que sea correcto  )



Por mi perfecto!!!!!!!!  (For my perfectly)

Pd. Lo has escrito bastante bien, sois unos monstruos   (you It have write enough well, you are a freaks)

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## singlestoph (3. Juni 2008)

zum giant:

reifen sind von michelin

gabel hat auch mal einer gefragt

ist eine marzocchi x-fly 80mm mit einer Z3 brücke (die verleimte mit dem loch hielt nicht sehr lange)

die ursprüngliche sid sl in rot hatte das selbe problem die steckt jetzt in ner judybrücke

ich hab so das gefühl das die marzocchi etwas besser funktioniert als die sid darum hab ich die nicht mehr abgebaut sondern repariert als da die brücke auch mit knacken begann


----------



## Markus82 (5. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (5. Juni 2008)

sieht irgendwie komisch aus...
un die farben ... naja... tragen einen erheblichen teil dazu bei...
mein fall is es nich... sorry


----------



## rboncube (5. Juni 2008)

Mir gefällts auch nicht (bis auf Vorbau und Flaschenhalter, die sind nice ). Ist aber Geschmachssache und darum wünsch ich dir viel Spaß damit. Auf den Trails wird´s ganz ordentlich abgehen.
Gruß Rene´


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. Juni 2008)

Das Farbdesign vom Rahmen ist mal so garnicht mein Fall, allein schon das Logo mag ich nicht. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, muss dem Besitzer gefallen und nicht wem anders 

Die Brakebooster kannste dir aber sparen, unnützer Ballast. Und nen paar Euro für einen anständigen Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich auch noch investieren. 
Und zu guter letzt: Klickpedalen!


----------



## FeierFox (5. Juni 2008)

Gabel is nen bischen lang, einfach ma runterschrauben, vorbau umdrehen und die ganze fuhre von schräg vorne fotografieren (sieht dann "länger" aus und nicht so choppermäßig ), klickies ran und brakebooster weg, dann isses "cc".


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juni 2008)

Das Farbdesign ist auch nicht mein Ding...

Die vorigen Tips würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch zu Herzen nehmen.
Gescheiten Kettenstrebenschutz, der nach was aussieht, Brakebooster ab (würde statt der V Brakes - wenn's schon Felgenbremsen sind auch lieber Magura HS33 montieren) und andere Pedalen dran.

Hast Du vorne und hinten auch verschiedene Felgen dran?


----------



## Markus82 (5. Juni 2008)

Bin bin den XTR VBrakes super zufrieden, bin auch schon die HS33 gefahren, ausser das sie das doppelte kostet, hab ich keinen Unterschied fest gestellt 

Die Felgen sind beides Mavic 21mm Felgen, die vordere ist eine 721 von diesem Jahr und die Hintere ist eine 121 ( glaub ich, mag grad ned in den Keller rennen, und schon was älter )

Wollte nur schwarze kabelbinder an den kettenstreben schutz machen, dann siehts recht annehmlich aus  

Klickies kommen nächsten Monat 

Die Gabel ist auf dem Foto auf 130mm, auf Trails schraub ich die dann schon auf 100mm runter ....


----------



## Fezzä__ (6. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das Bike interessant!  Irgendwie unkonventionell...

...was mich am meisten freut, ist, dass es noch andere "spinner" gibt, die V-Brake fahren!!!!  

Da ich mir überlege, mein Bike vorne auch mit Brakebooster auszurüsten, wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob du mir eine %-Angabe der Verbesserung von Bremsleistung und Druckpunkt geben kannst.... Danke!!

Viel Spass mit dem Bike!!


----------



## Markus82 (6. Juni 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike interessant!  Irgendwie unkonventionell...
> 
> ...was mich am meisten freut, ist, dass es noch andere "spinner" gibt, die V-Brake fahren!!!!
> 
> ...




Dank dir !  Ich weiss gar nicht was alle immer haben ... aber ne vernünftige VBrake kann meiner meinung nach, mit einer HS33 mit halten und kostet nicht so viel.

Ne % Angabe kann ich dir leider nicht geben, aber man merkt deutlich das der Druckpunkt "härter" wird. Probiers einfach aus, nen BrakeBooster kostet nicht viel


----------



## cluso (6. Juni 2008)

kettenknecht schrieb:


> das teil gefällt mir , irgendwie sieht man ihm an das es "gebraucht/geschunden" wird (nicht im negativen sinne) einfach eine im Einsatz stehende Racewaffe...
> was sind das denn für Reifen ?



Das war auch mein Gedanke.

Einstmals mein Traumrahmen. 


@Singlestoph

Schaltung? Kannst du das überhaupt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (6. Juni 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> vorbau umdrehen



Warum das?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Markus82 (6. Juni 2008)

othu schrieb:


> Warum das?
> 
> Grüße
> Otto



Ja würd mich auch interessieren  Auf trails schraub ich die gabel eh 3cm runter und sie "sackt" ja dazu dann noch was ein. Auf normalen Touren ist das so angenehmer wenn man nicht so "liegt" die ganze zeit 

Ausserdem wie sieht das denn bitte aus ? Nen Rizer Lenker und dann den Vorbau negativ ...


----------



## -MaLi- (6. Juni 2008)




----------



## -Schorni- (6. Juni 2008)

Is zwar nix besonderes, aber is mein bike.


----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2008)

Sieht doch gut aus. Was ist das denn für ein Sattel?


----------



## -Schorni- (6. Juni 2008)

Ein Velo-Carbon, wollte nicht zuviel ausgeben für nen Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


>



An für sich ein schönes Epic, aber ich finde immer wieder, dass es eine optische Katastrophe ist, wenn man an einen Rizer-Lenker Bar Ends dranschraubt. 
Sehe ich so oft hier an den Bikes. Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## KonaMooseman (6. Juni 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> An für sich ein schönes Epic, aber ich finde immer wieder, dass es eine optische Katastrophe ist, wenn man an einen Rizer-Lenker Bar Ends dranschraubt.
> Sehe ich so oft hier an den Bikes. Oder was denkt ihr?



Genau meine Meinung. Absolut schrecklich die Kombination. Wobei ich finde, dass sowieso an ein Epic kein Rizer gehört. An sonsten ist das Bike schön.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Juni 2008)

Mich stört es nicht.
Ein Bike ist in erster Linie immer noch zum Fahren und nicht zum Anschauen gedacht.
Wenn man mit dem Rizer einer für sich optimalere Fahrposition erreicht, die Barends aber für Touren und Rennen benötigt ist das imho vollkommen nachzuvollziehen.
Hatte ich an meinem Yeti auch und das hat die Optik auch nicht zerstört.
Immer noch besser als diese fisseligen Spacertürme oder "obszön"  ansteigende Vorbauten


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Juni 2008)

hörnchen sehen auch an nem geraden lenker ******** aus.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juni 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> hörnchen sehen auch an nem geraden lenker ******** aus.



Der Meinung bin ich auch!
Das Felt gefällt optisch eigentlich sehr gut, Ausstattungsniveau sollte man sowieso öfters mal ausblenden, ich finds ein schönes Bike, einzig die Kulisse des Bildes gefällt nicht. 
Das Epic ist schön, klar ist ein Epic, man könnte aber mal noch ein paar Akzente setzen, mir wärs so zu unauffällig, wobei die Farbe schon klasse ist.
Zum FAT wollt ich mal kurz loswerden, dass es mir auch gefällt (einzig Lenker und Hörner, naja Brakebooste sind auch nicht grad ne Augenweide, aber funktionell) Die Gesamtoptik ist trotzdem klasse, insbesondere das wirklich durchgezogene Farbschema find ich klasse, Flaschenhalter, Vorbau, Sattelstütze(vielleicht auch Lenker?), passt einfach, nur die Mavic Aufkleber sind etwas unpassend, kannst ja gegen was rötlich/weißes ersetzten wenn sie mal kaputtgehen sollten.


----------



## -MaLi- (6. Juni 2008)

Das ist mir sowas von egal!?
bei ner langen Tour wird es mir mein Oberkörper danken


----------



## singlestoph (6. Juni 2008)

schalten ist wie fahrradfahren, das kann jedes kind


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Juni 2008)

Das FAT ist zwar schön,sieht aber ein bisschen zusammengewürfelt aus.Das Epic ist super aber Bar-Ends ab.


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Juni 2008)

Mensch,das Felt is doch en schönes Bike.Nicht in die Mülltonne schmeissen.


----------



## mtbpeter (6. Juni 2008)

Mein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (6. Juni 2008)

@mtbpeter: Interessanter Mix aus einem High-End Rahmen, ziemlich hübschen Anbauteilen (Stütze,Vorbau,Lenker) und völlig unpretentiösen aber sicher sehr gut funktionierenden Komponenten. Das Gesamtbild gefällt mir gut, du hast aber noch recht viel Spielraum für Verfeinerungen. Ich finde, der weiße Vorbau ist ein echter Eyecatcher!

Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoß
Markus


----------



## prinz_f (6. Juni 2008)

das ist der Alu-Scale (30er) nicht der Carbon (35er), gell? Tolles Bike. Sehr einmalig durch den weissen Vorbau. Ich finde das Bike stimmig! Zumindest kommt das auf den Fotos so rüber. Eine dezente Sattelklemme würde ihm auch noch sehr gut stehen...


----------



## damonsta (6. Juni 2008)

Was wiegt denn der Vorbau? Ist SEHR wichtig!


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2008)

Laut einigen Händlern 136g bei 100mm.

Kann man sich imho auch gleich für die Hälfte vom Preis den weissen Syncros kaufen, der imho besser aussieht und nur 4g schwerer ist.

Kannst ja auch mal bei Tune anfragen wenn's etwas teurer sein darf. Die King/Kong Naben wurden ja neulich in der Bike auch in weiss vorgestellt, vielleicht kommen ja bald auch weisse Vorbauten und andere Teilen oder die machen vielleicht mal welche


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juni 2008)

Ich find das Scale mal erfrischend anders (als die überigens Scales hier). Bloß die XT Kurbel stört das Bild. 

Schade eigentlich, dass der (meiste) FSA Kram gewichtsmäßig nicht mehr so mithalten kann. Finde viele der Teile echt schön.


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Juni 2008)

prinz_f schrieb:


> das ist der Alu-Scale (30er) nicht der Carbon (35er), gell? Tolles Bike. Sehr einmalig durch den weissen Vorbau. Ich finde das Bike stimmig! Zumindest kommt das auf den Fotos so rüber. Eine dezente Sattelklemme würde ihm auch noch sehr gut stehen...



Wusste gar nicht, daß es den Rahmen in Alu gibt... Wieder was gelernt. Seh irgendwie immer nur die Carbon Dinger rumfahren...

Aber egal, tut der Optik ja keinen Abbruch.

P.S.: Ist der Vorbau ein OS-115?


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Kann man sich imho auch gleich für die Hälfte vom Preis den weissen Syncros kaufen, der imho besser aussieht und nur 4g schwerer ist.



Bedingt richtig. Ich hab den an meinem Fully (siehe Fotos). Erstmal ist der nicht reinweiß, sondern eher cremeweiß, zudem matt statt glänzend. Dann ist die Lackqualität (oder besser Beschichtungsqualität) miserabel, bei mir blättert die großflächig ab. Zudem ist der Vorbau sehr wuchtig, verdickt sich außerdem nach vorne hin. Sieht nicht an jedem Bike gut aus.

An der Funktion gibts aber nix zu mäkeln. Würde dann aber eher den neuen Ritchey WCS in weiß in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. Juni 2008)

prinz_f schrieb:


> das ist der Alu-Scale (30er) nicht der Carbon (35er), gell? Tolles Bike. Sehr einmalig durch den weissen Vorbau. Ich finde das Bike stimmig! Zumindest kommt das auf den Fotos so rüber. Eine dezente Sattelklemme würde ihm auch noch sehr gut stehen...



Seit wann gibts denn das 35er in Carbon und das 30er in Alu (2008)?
So wie ich das sehe ist es ein 35er Alu. 
Aber der weiße Vorbau sieht richtig gut zur weißen Fox aus. FSA Lenker passt auch perfekt. Gute Wahl!


----------



## rboncube (7. Juni 2008)

Das Scott ist sehr schön und vernünftig aufgebaut. Ist das ein 08er Rahmen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makost (7. Juni 2008)

hallo, Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden sonst würden alle mit der selben Kiste rumfahren und dieses Forum gäb´s nicht, bei mir liegt immer noch die Alltagstauglichkeit vor Optik, was nützt dir ein gerader Lenker wenn dir nach 30-40km die Hände kribbeln, der ganze Grammgeiz bringt meiner Meinung nur was wenn ich Rennen oder nur kurze Strecken fahr. Dann lieber etwas schwerer und dafür haltbarer. Im Alter legt man(n) halt Wert auf ein bißchen Komfort. 
Schrauben und mal was neues am Rad muß auch sein und ist halt auch gut für die Seele


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2008)




----------



## mtbpeter (7. Juni 2008)

@Johnny Rico: klar. Spielraum für Verfeinerungen ist noch genug da. Ist ein OS-115.

@prinz f: ist der 35er Alu. Ab 30 abwärts kommen die Carbon Modelle. An eine andere Sattelstützklemme hab ich auch schon gedacht. Und zwar in gold. Könnte aber zu aufdringlich aussehen. 

@damonsta: ist ein 130er. Auf meiner Waage hatte er etwa 140 g. 

@rboncube: ist ein 08er Rahmen. 

@makost: das Bike ist mit Sicherheit kein Leichtbau. Laut Scott wiegt es 11,20 kg. Bis auf Kassette, Pedalen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker(Alu/Carbon) ist nichts getauscht worden. Außerdem sind nachträglich noch Bar Ends(Alu/Carbon) und Flaschenhalter dran gekommen. Wird also max. 100/200 g leichter sein. Hab mit dem Flat Bar keinerlei Probleme. Auch nicht auf langen Touren. Beim MTB geht bei mir Haltbarkeit auch vor Leichtbau. Es gibt allerdings auch feine Komponenten die beides vereinen. 

Deshalb kommt irgendwann noch ein anderer Sattel, Bar Ends, Laufräder und Reifen. Vieleicht auch mal eine andere Kurbel.


----------



## prinz_f (7. Juni 2008)

ad Scale: natürlich hab ich mich vertippt: 30er ist Carbon und 35 Alu.


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Juni 2008)

hier nochmal mein LTD Pro. Änderungen seit dem letzten mal: Barends wieder montiert, Pedale getauscht (alt: Eggbeater C, neu: Shimano XT), Züge gekürzt, Dreck hinzugefügt.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Markus82 (10. Juni 2008)

So, kleines Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (11. Juni 2008)

Leicht getunt


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2008)

Schönes Cube,bestimmt recht leicht,oder?


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2008)

Meins!!!!!


Hab endlich gecheckt wie man Fotos einsetzt.Meins,aber noch ohne neue NOIR Kurbel.Die liegt noch im Wohnzimmer rum


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein LTD Pro. Änderungen seit dem letzten mal: Barends wieder montiert, Pedale getauscht (alt: Eggbeater C, neu: Shimano XT), Züge gekürzt, Dreck hinzugefügt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike,auch schön eingeschmoddert.


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (12. Juni 2008)

@ onkeldueres 
was machste denn dann mit der deus??
was wiegts denn?

achso, ganz vergessen, sieht geil aus ... also mir gefällts ... bis auf die satteltasche


----------



## Triturbo (12. Juni 2008)

Bis auf den Spacerturm gefällt mir das Giant sehr gut. 

Das Cube bräuchte noch ein paar rote Akzente, z.b. an der silbernen Schwinge und nicht an den Kappen der XT. 

Sind aber beide sehr schöne Fullys.


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Schönes Cube,bestimmt recht leicht,oder?



Geht so...ich kämpfe immernoch mit der 12 Kilo Marke. 
Bin jetzt so bei 12,3, 12,4 sowas.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2008)

Letzter Stand,nachdem ich die Durin eingebaut habe warens 10,9kg.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2008)

Mal ein anderes Foto.Leider auch keine gute Qualität(Foto mein ich)

Deus Kurbel verkauf ich für 100.-Euro.Der Spacerturm muss sein sonst knarzt meine Bandscheibe.Deus hat ca. 1500km drauf.Wenn Interesse dann E-Mail.


----------



## amg 2 (13. Juni 2008)

muss noch die leitungen kürzen , andere barends u.s.w....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (13. Juni 2008)

hallo onkel ,
wie zufrieden bist du mit der magura????


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Juni 2008)

hinten ne größere scheibe als vorn?
vielleicht ne dezenteren Kettenstrebenschutz....


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (13. Juni 2008)

un bitte keine bar ends am riser... wie sieht das den aus?


----------



## webjoe4 (13. Juni 2008)

@ onkeldueres

wie sind denn diese ergon enduro griffe?
hatte sie schon mal in der hand aber was an denen ergonomisch sein soll???


----------



## Tundra HT (13. Juni 2008)

Schon komisch, das hier alle Leute immer ihre Leitungen erst später kürzen müssen, anstatt das gleich sofort bei der Montage zu machen!


----------



## Fezzä__ (13. Juni 2008)

> Schon komisch, das hier alle Leute immer ihre Leitungen erst später kürzen müssen, anstatt das gleich sofort bei der Montage zu machen!



Ich denke das ist Taktik... aufbauen, zeigen, abwarten....Dumme Bemerkung= kürzen... keine Bemerkung = lassen wies ist...

Nichts den Profis überlassen und deshalb auf Komentare dieser warten..  (bin selber auch kein Profi)


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Juni 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Schon komisch, das hier alle Leute immer ihre Leitungen erst später kürzen müssen, anstatt das gleich sofort bei der Montage zu machen!



Das liegt glaub ich an der Sucht, das Bike endlich fertig zu kriegen und eine Runde zu drehen, es drängt einen einfach, "Hauptsache Fahre", aber mit einem Foto könnte man dann ja noch warten.
Das mit den Bremsscheiben beim Giant würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Clemens (13. Juni 2008)

@onkeldueres

Wie fährt sich das Anthem ohne vordere Bremsscheibe?


----------



## racejo (13. Juni 2008)

Schlechter, als es das Bild zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (13. Juni 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Foto.Leider auch keine gute Qualität(Foto mein ich)
> 
> Deus Kurbel verkauf ich für 100.-Euro.Der Spacerturm muss sein sonst knarzt meine Bandscheibe.Deus hat ca. 1500km drauf.Wenn Interesse dann E-Mail.



...also schön ist anders...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Markus82 (13. Juni 2008)

Clemens schrieb:


> @onkeldueres
> 
> Wie fährt sich das Anthem ohne vordere Bremsscheibe?




Schau ma genau hin, dort ist eine drauf, nur schwer zu erkennen


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Schon komisch, das hier alle Leute immer ihre Leitungen erst später kürzen müssen, anstatt das gleich sofort bei der Montage zu machen!



Ist bei mir genauso, das Problem ist halt, dass man's, wenn man bspw. gebrauchte, also schön gekürzte Bremsen kauft, nicht weiß, ob's passt oder nicht und daher kein Service-Kit dazubestellt.
Und halt wie erwähnt der Drang, den Hobel endlich fertig zu stellen und zu fahren.
Das Anthem find' ich auch nicht besonders schön. Und dass die Quali vom Bild so mies ist, dass man nicht einmal die Bremsscheibe darauf erkennt, ist schon hart.


----------



## b_trier (14. Juni 2008)

Das ist meins:






Mit den neuen Formula´s


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Juni 2008)

Also die Farbe is ja mal abgefahren.....  
Schaut gut aus, also mir gefällts.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## kastel67 (14. Juni 2008)

Jetzt mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen.





Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b_trier (14. Juni 2008)

boah wie geil!!! 

Edit: Lediglich ein flaschenhalter zuviel für meinen geschmack. Aufbau ist 200%ig! Kompliment!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Juni 2008)

Das Gold steht dem bike nicht finde ich. Und der arme Speedneedle sieht aus wie Christbaumschmuck.


----------



## b_trier (14. Juni 2008)

Das Gold steht dem Bike mal richtig gut, das liegt aber auch am gesamtaufbau! Es gibt räder denen steht das gar nicht. aber hier passt wirklich alles. Der sattel ist auch von der farbwahl super vllt bissel zu bronzig aber was will man machen..., nur ich frag mich jedesmal wie man auf so nem Sattel fahren kann.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (14. Juni 2008)

b_trier schrieb:


> Das ist meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf den Sattel ganz i.O!


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Juni 2008)

b_trier schrieb:


> Das Gold steht dem Bike mal richtig gut, das liegt aber auch am gesamtaufbau!



Ansichtssache   ich find es durchweg inhomogen aufgebaut. Der Speedy schaut extrem beschi**en aus.


----------



## b_trier (14. Juni 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Bis auf den Sattel ganz i.O!



Ich hab nen breiten A****


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juni 2008)

Das AMS Pro find' ich mal derbe scharf! Da passt meines Erachtens alles.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Juni 2008)

@kastel67

Stark aufgebaut, coole Optik......gibt aber für mich ein Problem...  es isn Fully...  
Aber ansonsten top.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Cuberia (15. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find das Gold der Sattelstütze etwas zuviel. Ansonsten ist das Gold am ganzen Rad aber gut verteilt und passt auch ...okay, das Gold in der Speedneedle vielleicht nicht ganz...aber geht nun mal nicht immer. Ich hab sowas ähnliches mit roten Teilen vor und bin gerade am Umbauen.


----------



## rkersten (15. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder was neues vom FRM
- Neuer LRS: DT Swiss 240s + 42.d
- Bremsen: Avid Juicy Ultimate (160|140)












​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (15. Juni 2008)

die kiste is ma sooo geil
bis auf felgen un pedale nen absoluter traum


----------



## rkersten (15. Juni 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> die kiste is ma sooo geil
> bis auf felgen un pedale nen absoluter traum




Hier mein Quantec Superlight ... ist seit heut die Marta SL vom FRM dran.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Juni 2008)

rkersten schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues vom FRM
> - Neuer LRS: DT Swiss 240s + 42.d
> - Bremsen: Avid Juicy Ultimate (160|140)



Das FRM ist der Oberhammer! Kompliment! Felgen sind auch o.k.. Aber die Klickies passen wirklich nicht so. Der Rahmen ist ja mal mega klein. Darf ich fragen welche Rahmengröße und Körpergröße?


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Juni 2008)

Ich schliess mich da an, das FRM ist ein Traum von Bike, Pedale sind nicht hässlich, nur zu durchschnittlich für das Bike, aber ok. Top aufgebaut.


----------



## KonaMooseman (15. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich schliess mich da an, das FRM ist ein Traum von Bike, Pedale sind nicht hässlich, nur zu durchschnittlich für das Bike, aber ok. Top aufgebaut.



Absoluter Traum! Pedalen müsste man paar Hochwertigere montieren und evtl andere Reifen aufziehen. Sonst perfekt!


----------



## Triturbo (15. Juni 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> die kiste is ma sooo geil
> bis auf felgen un pedale nen absoluter traum



Was ist an den Felgen schlecht ?


----------



## Mathias7D (15. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so etwas ist richtig geil  also auch ein custom cube kann es!


----------



## amg 2 (15. Juni 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist Taktik... aufbauen, zeigen, abwarten....Dumme Bemerkung= kürzen... keine Bemerkung = lassen wies ist...
> 
> Nichts den Profis überlassen und deshalb auf Komentare dieser warten..  (bin selber auch kein Profi)



es steht dabei , das die leitungen noch gekürzt werden  müssen .
bin auch kein "profi" , aber was sollen diese dummen kommentaren????????
ich versuche täglich bike zu fahren , deswegen bremse dran wie gekauft , an der skareb ist eine 185 er scheibe zu gross. also erstmal noch hinten geschraubt das ich weiter fahren kann.
der lenker passt für "mich " sehr gut .
fahre nur sachen die zur mir passen und nicht nur weil es vieleicht gut aussieht.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Juni 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> der lenker passt für "mich " sehr gut .
> fahre nur sachen die zur mir passen und nicht nur weil es vieleicht gut aussieht.



Sowas selbstsüchtiges tz tz tz...^^, was fällt dir ein dein Bike so aufzubauen, wie du es willst/brauchst^^, es soll gefälligst so sein, dass es anderen gefällt^^. Kurzum, ich finds schlimm, dass sich jemand darüber so aufregt, wegen einer ungekürzten Leitung oder hinten größerer Scheibe als vorne, ein Bike ist nunmal zum fahren da! Das sind eben Sachen, die man beim Selbstaufbau zu bewältigen hat, ein Stangenrad bringt solche Arbeit natürlich nicht mit sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (15. Juni 2008)

danke!!!!!


----------



## rkersten (15. Juni 2008)

@KonaMooseman ... Pedalen ja! Reifen nein! Bin vorher viel Michelin, RR und NN gefahren .. aber der Conti Race fährt sich echt klasse!

btw. mich wundert es das noch keiner was zum Getränkehalter gesagt hat


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Juni 2008)

rkersten schrieb:


> @KonaMooseman ... Pedalen ja! Reifen nein! Bin vorher viel Michelin, RR und NN gefahren .. aber der Conti Race fährt sich echt klasse!
> 
> btw. mich wundert es das noch keiner was zum Getränkehalter gesagt hat



....sieht doch sehr schick aus und passt 100% zum Bike, ABER der wiegt doch bestimmt 3 Kilo


----------



## rkersten (15. Juni 2008)

@hhninja81 ... nah dran  hab bis jetzt noch nichts gescheites gefunden, ihr könnt mir gern ein paar vorschläge machen.


----------



## amg 2 (15. Juni 2008)

ist deiner meinung nach der conti besser als der rr08??


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Juni 2008)

@rkersten

das Ding ist so stimmig mit dem Rad evtl. ein kleines Plaste-Ding aber so lange Du mit ´ner blauen Trinkflasche durch die Gegend fährst, ist es auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (15. Juni 2008)

Sieh dir mal den CD-79 recht weit unten an http://www.pointbike.de/pointparts/katalog-pdf-NEU/233-238-flaschen.pdf wenn der nicht ausgefallen ist.


----------



## rkersten (15. Juni 2008)

@amg 2 ... den 08er bin ich nicht mehr gefahren ... aber vom Race bin ich derzeit begeistert

@hhninja81 ... fahre ausschließlich - rote 

@EvilEvo ... nee also dann lieber den "Flaschenträger", aber mal im Ernst - auch da ist keiner bei der mir gefällt oder ans FRM passt. Trotzdem danke


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Juni 2008)

Jooaahh, mal eins der geilsten Bikes hier im Forum  , mach mal bitte ein Foto von der richtigen Seite. Was wiegt der Hobel ?? Ist ja noch schöner wie meine beiden  .

Gruß Jan​


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal den CD-79 recht weit unten an http://www.pointbike.de/pointparts/katalog-pdf-NEU/233-238-flaschen.pdf wenn der nicht ausgefallen ist.




Ich finde die Winnie Puh Flasche samt Halter wäre D E R absolute Hit am Bike    


Imho wären die Spezialised Rib Cages eine Alternative:
http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p045894.jpg
Wenn's auch rot bzw. weiß/rot sein darf, der Elite Patao oder Custom Race:
http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p043024.jpg

http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p018064.jpg

Solange der jetzige Halter aber gut seinen Dienst verrichtet würde ich wegen der 20g jetzt keinen Aufstand machen und den dran lassen...


----------



## rkersten (16. Juni 2008)

@Tyler1977 ... danke für die Anregungen ... und der aktuelle bleibt auch erstmal dran bis er an den Schweißnäten bricht.


----------



## Svader (16. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein alter Racer mit wildem Teilemix
98er Müsing/Focus Haida, 9916g







Gruß
Svader


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juni 2008)

Sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus. Vor allem der Rahmen ist wirklich schön. Wenn der nicht gerad n Bleiklumpen ist, würd ich den auf jeden Fall noch weiter fahren.


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes grün.
Endlich mal was Anderes.
Auch top gepflegt.


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (16. Juni 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Was ist an den Felgen schlecht ?


Schlecht? hab ich nich gesagt. SInd nur nich mein geschmack, wären mir persönlich zur schwer. 
Ma nebenbei: Nen Freund von mir hatte dir un da is ihm nach vltt nem halben jahr das felgenbett gerissen. Er hats erst wochn später mitbekommen. Also schlecht is se nich


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Juni 2008)

@Svader

Einfach wie immer ne geile Kiste, grün, gut und stimmig aufgebaut.
Und Grün hat net jeder deshalb gefällts mir.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (16. Juni 2008)

LOL , das Bild vom Focus schickt total, sieht aus als ob der untere Rand shräg ist, durch die Duglasien vom Untergrund.
@ rkersten: Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass der Flaschenhalter im Moment super aussieht, würd ihn lassen.


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Juni 2008)

Svader schrieb:


> Hier mal mein alter Racer mit wildem Teilemix
> 98er Müsing/Focus Haida, 9916g
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kommt man da auf 9916 gr.?Der Rahmen wiegt doch schon 1900Gr. und mit der Gabel ca.3800 Gr. Aber wenn du schon so ne genaue Angabe machst wirds wohl stimmen.Ich weiss es halt deshalb recht genau weil ich den gleichen Rahmen noch im Keller habe.


----------



## Svader (18. Juni 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> *Wie kommt man da auf 9916 gr.?*Der Rahmen wiegt doch schon 1900Gr. und mit der Gabel ca.3800 Gr. Aber wenn du schon so ne genaue Angabe machst wirds wohl stimmen.Ich weiss es halt deshalb recht genau weil ich den gleichen Rahmen noch im Keller habe.



Kann ich Dir verraten:

Rahmen: Focus Haida ('98 ): 1660g
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Team ('05): 1386g (mit Kralle, ohne Lockouthebel und Zug)
Steuersatz: VP/CaneCreek: 96g (mit Kappe und Schraube)
Sattelklemme: 18g 
Bremse: 739er XT V-Brakes komplett Vo. u. Hi. mit Hebel: 576g
Schaltwerk: altes Ultegra mit kurzem Käfig: 220g 
Kassette: 8-fach Dura Ace (mit Alu-Abschlussring): 242g 
Umwerfer: 952er XTR: 107g 
Shifter: SRAM Attack Trigger: 251g
Kurbel: 739er XT: 673g (ohne das kleine KB)
Kurbelschrauben: 26g
Innenlager: BB-UN72(XT): 246g
Pedalen: Litech Tatzen: 260g
Sattel: Flite Evolution3: 130g
Vorderrad: DT Spokes, DT Onyx Nabe, Mavic X517 Felge: 752g
Hinterrad: DT Spokes, DT Onyx Nabe, DT XR 4.1 Felge: 1005g
Reifen: Maxxis Mintaur 1.90: 758g
Schläuche: Schwalbe Xlight: 2x130g
Felgenband: Tesa Multifilm, kristallklar :tongue: : 3g
Shogun Schnellspanner: 91g
Kette: 271g
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Flat: 150g
Truvativ Team Vorbau: 135g
Ritchey WCS Foam Griffe: 45g (leicht gekürzt)
Sattelstütze: Bontrager Carbon 226g
Schalt/Bremszüge: Gore RideOn: 191g
Ritchey WCS Bar Ends: 90g
Ringlé Flaschenhalter: 47g
Macht vorerst 9916g

Und dennoch noch genügend Luft nach unten (Schläuche, Shifter, Barends, Schaltwerk..... 

Vllt. hast Du ne andere Rahmengröße

Schön, dass es gefällt  

Gruß
Svader


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Juni 2008)

So mal wieder mein Bike mit kleinen Updates, Schwalbe Furious Fred mit neuen Schläuchen und neuer Flaschenhalter aus einem Stück, nachdem der Alte an der Schweißnaht abgerissen war.


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (20. Juni 2008)

nett


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Juni 2008)

Svader schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir verraten:
> 
> Rahmen: Focus Haida ('98 ): 1660g
> Gabel: Rock Shox SID Team ('05): 1386g (mit Kralle, ohne Lockouthebel und Zug)
> ...



Sorry,Gabel hab ich mich vertan.Konnte auch nicht alle Komponenten erkenen.Geiles Bike.Könntest,wenn du Bock hast mal zum Focusstand auf der Ifma im September in Köln zu Jörg Arenz gehen.Kann sein das die dein Bike im neuen Prospekt 2009 abbilden.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Juni 2008)

Schmolke   7980 Gramm


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Juni 2008)

Das ist mal ein geiles Bike.Ist das Bike komplett von Schmolke getunt?Wie teuer ist der Spass gewesen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Schau mal auf der Schmolke Homepage, die bieten auch Kompletträder an.
Imho sind hier zumindest die RF Kurbeln selbst gewählt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Juni 2008)

Alles selber zusammengestellt . Teileliste gefällig ?


----------



## Mister P. (22. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Juni 2008)

War klar   

Aber alles ohne Gewichtsangaben, da wisst ihr ja sowieso Bescheid

Rahmen :   Schmolke SC HT
Gabel: Rock Shox Race Carbon 2004
Naben : Tune Princess / Kong Superscharf
Speichen : DT Revolution
Felgen : No Tubes ZTR Olympic
Nippel : Alu rot
Schläuche : Schwalbe XX light
Mäntel : Continental Twister Supersonic
Lenker : Schmolke SL
Schalthebel : Sram X.O Trigger Carbon
Bremsen : Magura Marta SL
Innenlager : Action Tec Titan
Kurbel : Race Face Next LP
Kettenblätter : Boone  42 abwärts
Umwerfer : XTR
Züge/ Hüllen : Nokon
Sattelstütze : Schmolke SL
Sattel : Tune Speedneedle 
Sattelschelle : Tune Skyline
Schnellspanner Naben : Tune AC
Vorbau : Syntace F 99
Schaltwerk : Sram X.O Long Cage
Kassette : Dura Ace 12 - 27
Kette KMC X 10 SL Gold
Flaschenhalter Tune


----------



## Circuit Cowboy (22. Juni 2008)

hier mein lecker Bike...ohne Laufräder...aber dafür tiptop sauber, nach einer größeren Schrauberaktion...es hält mir seit Jahren die Treue...hat schon einige KM auf dem Buckel...weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich schon die Steuerlager, Tretlager usw. gewechselt habe...aber egal, ich werde es fahren bis der Rahmen bricht...gibt es hier noch weitere Votec Freunde?...zeigt mal, was noch so rumfährt!





​


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Nette Farbe.
Der Sattel hat aber definitiv seine besten Tage hinter sich 

Edit: Die Kabelbinder am Oberrohr gehen imho gar nicht. Da würde ich mir 'ne etwas elegantere Lösung überlegen...


----------



## louismann (22. Juni 2008)

Hier ist meins:

Als nächstes kommt noch ne Magura HS33 dran und XT-Shifter,

neue Reifen gibts dann gleich dazu, Racing Ralph mit Weißwand

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Circuit Cowboy (22. Juni 2008)

der Sattel müsste wirklich mal neu, da hast Du wirklich recht...überlege ja auch schon die ganze Zeit...Tork oder Slr...der Alte hat sich aber so schon passig gesessen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2008)

@ Louismann: Lad die Bilder doch in Dein Fotoalbum und poste dann den Link. Dann kannst Du größere Bilder reinsetzen, auf denen man auch was vom Rad sieht.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. Juni 2008)

Nimm doch den Flite Carbonio. Leicht, schön und keine Umgewöhnung für deinen Allerweresten.

Das Radl ist ganz nett. Bloß die Lenkerstellung sieht etwas seltsam aus. 
Und V-brakes an na Doppelbrücke find ich auch irgendwie unpassend.


----------



## Circuit Cowboy (22. Juni 2008)

...ja stimmt, der hat die Form des alten Sattels...ich überlege aber trotzdem, ob ich evtl. so einen nehme, der im Dammbereich offen ist...bin bloß auf sowas noch nie gefahren...ich fahre eher längere Strecken, da ist das vielleicht sinnvoll, oder ist das Quatsch?

wie gesagt,...ist schon ne alte Lady, deshalb noch die dicken häßlichen V-Brackes...ich habe das Bike 99 gekauft und dann ein paar Sachen aufgerüstet...am liebsten hätte ich natürlich gern Scheibenbremsen, aber am Rahmen ist keine Befestigung vorhgesehen und der Gabel müsste ich einen Adapter verpassen...alles Blödsinn...ich fahr das Bike noch so n Jahr, dann wird was neues geben...natürlich einen VOTEC-Rahmen...die machen wieder schöne Sachen!


----------



## xbishopx (22. Juni 2008)




----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Circuit Cowboy schrieb:


> ...ja stimmt, der hat die Form des alten Sattels...ich überlege aber trotzdem, ob ich evtl. so einen nehme, der im Dammbereich offen ist...bin bloß auf sowas noch nie gefahren...ich fahre eher längere Strecken, da ist das vielleicht sinnvoll, oder ist das Quatsch?
> 
> wie gesagt,...ist schon ne alte Lady, deshalb noch die dicken häßlichen V-Brackes...ich habe das Bike 99 gekauft und dann ein paar Sachen aufgerüstet...am liebsten hätte ich natürlich gern Scheibenbremsen, aber am Rahmen ist keine Befestigung vorhgesehen und der Gabel müsste ich einen Adapter verpassen...alles Blödsinn...ich fahr das Bike noch so n Jahr, dann wird was neues geben...natürlich einen VOTEC-Rahmen...die machen wieder schöne Sachen!



Hol Dir doch den neuen Flite GelFlow, hab ich auch gemacht. Form fast wie der alte und saubequem.
Hol Dir doch Magura HS33er, die packen besser zu als die V-Brakes, sind wartungsarm und es gibt auch allerlei Befestigungszubehör, daß Kabelbinder um Längen schlägt.
Billig sind Sie obendrein auch.
Fahr das rad ruhig, bis es schlapp macht, schöner Klassiker.
Die neuen Votecs sind wirklich schön, aber die Ausstattungen teils etwas wüst zusammengestellt.
Mich hätte das VXC mit der Menja, Louise und den DT 1800 Laufrädern interessiert, aber bei der Konfiguration verbaut Votec dann 'ne SRAM X7...


----------



## louismann (22. Juni 2008)

so, nochmal: meins



 

 

 

 

Irgendwie kriege ich die bilder nicht groß, aber wenn mann draufklickt, gehts


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Juni 2008)

Als Familienkutsche missbraucht?????????Sattel weg,Kettenschutzscheibe runter,Beleuchtung zumindest für Foto weg.Kindersitzhalter weg,weg,weg.Schmaleren Sattel drauf(gibts auch in bequem)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Juni 2008)

louismann schrieb:


> Hier ist meins:
> 
> Als nächstes kommt noch ne Magura HS33 dran und XT-Shifter,
> 
> ...



Wo bekommst du denn die Weißwandreifen her.....?
Gruß
Stolli
Bitte mal per PN, bräuchte auch welche....


----------



## louismann (22. Juni 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Als Familienkutsche missbraucht?????????Sattel weg,Kettenschutzscheibe runter,Beleuchtung zumindest für Foto weg.Kindersitzhalter weg,weg,weg.Schmaleren Sattel drauf(gibts auch in bequem)




Ist der bequemste überhaupt( Brooks Conquest)

Und ja, wird auch für die Familie verwendet, die es im Wald übrigens sehr lustig findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2008)

Klick in Deinem Fotoalbum auf "BB Code Ein-/Ausblenden". Dann erscheinen Links zum Thumbnail, zu ner mittleren Größe und zum großen Bild.

Da würde ich noch einen Schutz um die Sattelfedern machen, sonst klemmt sich der/die Kleine noch die Finger.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Juni 2008)

Circuit Cowboy schrieb:


> hier mein lecker Bike...ohne Laufräder...aber dafür tiptop sauber, nach einer größeren Schrauberaktion...es hält mir seit Jahren die Treue...hat schon einige KM auf dem Buckel...weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich schon die Steuerlager, Tretlager usw. gewechselt habe...aber egal, ich werde es fahren bis der Rahmen bricht...gibt es hier noch weitere Votec Freunde?...zeigt mal, was noch so rumfährt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Farbe. Aber was ist das da am Oberrohr? Ne Delle? Und das vorne am Steuerrohr sieht auch merkwürdig aus.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Ist keine Delle, sind die Rohrübergänge.
Geh mal auf die Votec Homepage, sieht bei den aktuellen Rahmen immer noch so aus.
Auf dem Bild etwas grauslig, in echt aber ganz clean gemacht.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (22. Juni 2008)

Mein RM Blizzard mit neuer Gabel (Salsa Cromoto):


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Immer wieder schön.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich mit dem Steuersatz überhaupt nicht anfreunden, ist der rosa?

Die Sattelstütze passt auch meiner meinung nach nicht sonderlich dazu

MFG


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Könnte der Stahl King sein.
Die Sattelstütze gehört nicht zu den hübschesten, gehört aber seit Jahren zu Rocky wie die Ahornblätter...
Ich finde die Syncros Stützen, die die Rocky früher geziert haben (also die Micro Adjust, bekommt man ja immer noch bzw. wieder) aber auch schöner.


----------



## damonsta (22. Juni 2008)

Geiles Rocky. Kermit verbaut ja auch Smica an seinem Rocky


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Juni 2008)

BlaBlaBla! Bald nimmer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (23. Juni 2008)

Warum nicht, lässt du dich so stark von anderen beeinflussen?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (23. Juni 2008)

*lol* .. hm an ein rocky gehören nun mal race face oder syncros teile. da gibt es nix anderes, was die individualität eines bikes doch sehr einschränkt. sehr schön sind die bar plugs. 

gruß arnd


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Juni 2008)

*GT Zaskar LE mit Rock Shox SID WorldCup, Spinergy, XTR, Thomson, Flite Evo.....*


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2008)

Sowohl GT als auch Rocky Mountain wissen sehr zu gefallen!


----------



## damonsta (24. Juni 2008)

Bis auf die LRS ist das GT ein richtig geiler Mix aus retro+modern. Sehr schön!


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. Juni 2008)

> der Sattel müsste wirklich mal neu, da hast Du wirklich recht...überlege ja auch schon die ganze Zeit...Tork oder Slr...der Alte hat sich aber so schon passig gesessen...



Dieser Toork Sattel hat im Test miserabel abgeschnitten, suche mal nach Toork + Test

Er sieht aber ganz hübsch aus, was ist mit dem Speedneedle? Der Toork ist bestimmt nicht viel bequemer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (24. Juni 2008)

Simplon Stomp ´08 - kein MR-3, sondern "Eigenbau" aus neuem Rahmen mit einigen neuen und einigen bereits verwendeten Teilen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (24. Juni 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Bis auf die LRS ist das GT ein richtig geiler Mix aus retro+modern. Sehr schön!



ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen hier der weder den alten noch den neuen gt´s etwas abgewinnen kann!

bei rocky sieht das schon wieder anders aus...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen hier der weder den alten noch den neuen gt´s etwas abgewinnen kann!



ich gehöre auch dazu


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Juni 2008)

Ich auch .

Das Stomp ist schick.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2008)

Das Stomp war aber nicht vor kurzen beim 12 Stundenrennen in Buchholz zu sehen, oder?


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich muß zugeben dass ich die Optik der GT's auch noch nie gemocht habe. Nicht nur wegen der eigenartigen Geometrie im hinteren Bereich sondern auch weil ich stark abfallende Oberrohre schön finde.


----------



## mother lode (24. Juni 2008)

Nee, die letzten Teile - Vorbau, Schaltwerk, und Marta PM-Sattel - sind letzte Woche gekommen und das Fahrrad ist erst seit drei Tagen fahrbereit zusammengebaut.
Vllt. in Zukunft mal... Ich bin allerdings nicht so der Wettkampftyp und fahre stattdessen längere Touren, manchmal auch mit Übernachtung im Wald.
Das Stomp ist, gemessen an meinen Anforderungen, ein beinahe perfektes Fahrrad; wohl eher nicht so absolut renntauglich, da das Fahrwerk mehr auf Komfort ausgerichtet ist.

MfG


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich find's genial.
Die kleine Anfeuerung auf dem Oberrohr sowieso


----------



## mother lode (24. Juni 2008)

Jau, lol!

Eines hat mich doch gestört: Nämlich, daß man, um die hintere Bremse auszuwechseln, alte und neue Sättel vom Schlauch trennen und somit später auch neu befüllen muß.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen hier der weder den alten noch den neuen gt´s etwas abgewinnen kann!
> 
> bei rocky sieht das schon wieder anders aus...



Mir gefallen auch die wenigsten GTs. Das von GT-Musa hat sich mittlerweile gemacht. Bis auf den Lenkprügel, die fehlenden Klickies und die Laufräder finde ich es recht gut.

Rockies sind so ziemlich alle hübsch, bis sie dann irgendwann mit Plastikhinterbauten, Hydroforming-Wahn und Sparmaßnahmen bei der Canuck-Lackierung angefangen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (24. Juni 2008)

hmhm..mal ne Frage fahrt ihr 600mm Lenker an euren Rädern? Ich binn mit net sicher ob absägen oder net..


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Juni 2008)

Früher schon, würde heute eine minimal breitere variante nehmen.
Hab mir für's neue Bike einen 63cm Syncros Riser bestellt.


----------



## flix f (24. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre eine 62cm Syntace Duraflite Carbon OS - sehr angenehm, fahre aber Marathon und 24h rennen für CC würde ich evtl kürzen, je nachdem ob ich mit Barends fahre oder nicht

- erstmal den 60er Testenca 2Wo, dann kannstdu immernoch Sägen


----------



## rboncube (24. Juni 2008)

Wollte meinen neuen 60cm Lenker zuerst auch kürzen. Habe mich aber inzwischen daran gewöhnt. Finde denn unterschied zu nem 58er net so gravierend.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Alpha_1 (25. Juni 2008)

zur abwechslung mal was zum normal fahren
nur die farbe is in echt net ganz so gelb, und geht mehr ins orange.












mehr in der gallerie....


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön. Bin ja auch 10Jahre Gelb am Yeti gefahren... 
Was für ein Rahmen ist das denn als Basis?


----------



## xbishopx (25. Juni 2008)

Alpha_1 schrieb:


> zur abwechslung mal was zum normal fahren
> nur die farbe is in echt net ganz so gelb, und geht mehr ins orange.
> 
> 
> ...




wie hast du das mit dem pop loc schalter gemacht??


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. Juni 2008)

@Alpha_1

Das gelbe Teil is ja mal verschärft......sag a mal wie viele Gänge hat den die Alfine Nabe und wie fährt se sich....?
Ach und wieviel Zähne hat dein einzelnes Kettenblatt vorne...?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Heinze (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

@xbishopx
Ein wirklich schönes Rad mit ner eleganten Lockout-Lösung.

Frage: Ist die Alfine sowas wie ne Rohloff? Ist die Qualität vergleichbar? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juni 2008)

xbishopx schrieb:


> wie hast du das mit dem pop loc schalter gemacht??



würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## CrossTec (25. Juni 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> würde mich auch brennend interessieren


Wie man auf dem Bild gut sieht:




hat er ein  Adapterblech gebastelt. Die Schelle vom Hebel entfernt, das Blech mit einer Schraube an den Hebel geschraubt und dann an die Klemmung der Bremse befestigt.

Ich bastel gerade ähnliches, allerdings "stört" bei mir der Schalthebel. 

Die Schrumpfschlauch-Sache gefällt mir allerdings noch besser!


----------



## Alpha_1 (25. Juni 2008)

zur alfine nabe kann ich noch nix sagen, habs gestern erst fertig aufgebaut, drum isses auch noch so sauber ....aber mal schaun, vllt komm ich die woche noch zum fahren wenns das schlüsselbein schon aushält
der rahmen ist ein maxx cycles - cmaxx.
ich wollt ne möglichs cleane optik (alle züge am unterrohr und zusammengelegt, kein unnötiger schnickschnak) und der originale poplockschalter is was das angeht, die totale fehlkonstruktion. auserdem fand ich die geometrie total unpraktisch. jetz ist es perfekt, fällt net auf, stört net und super zu erreichen! wenn man sich traut die klemme abzusägen isses keine große sache, zumal man das gewinde von der schelle benutzen kann.


----------



## xbishopx (26. Juni 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Ich bastel gerade ähnliches, allerdings "stört" bei mir der Schalthebel.



wenn du fertig bist, wäre ich über eine bastelanleitung und fotos sehr erfreut!


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen hier der weder den alten noch den neuen gt´s etwas abgewinnen kann!





[email protected] schrieb:


> ich gehöre auch dazu





Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich auch


banausen!!!


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Juni 2008)

xbishopx schrieb:


> wenn du fertig bist, wäre ich über eine bastelanleitung und fotos sehr erfreut!



ja doch!!! ich auch, hab heute mal mit nem kaputte poplock probiert und bin auf ähnliche probleme gestoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juni 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> banausen!!!



Jepp....seh ich auch so....bin schon auf der Suche nach nem "geilen" GT, am liebsten Zaskar...
mal schauen was die Zeit so bringt.....


----------



## cooltuning (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, hier mal mein Bianchi Oetzi 9000 Carbon Modell 2008 das ich mir vor kurzem aufgebaut habe. Hatte vor mir ein Leichtbau Bike unter 9Kg zusammen zu basteln, dafür hat mein Budget leider nicht gereicht.   Fahrfertig bringt es 9,8Kg auf die Wage.


----------



## spooky817 (26. Juni 2008)

...sorry, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das hat wohl eher was mit der Komponentenwahl zu tun als mit dem Budget! ;-)


----------



## cooltuning (26. Juni 2008)

Kann schon sein, nur sollte mich das Bike auch optisch ansprechen und mir gefallen. Ich hätte sicherlich auch leichtere Teile bekommen können, nur muß ich da doch viel tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Wie schon gesagt, soll mir ja auch optisch gefallen. Im laufe der Zeit werde ich auch noch ein paar Teile austauschen, ich denke das dann erstmal die Gabel dran ist und der Laufradsatz. Mit dem Gewicht wie es im moment ist, bin ich für den Anfang nicht so schlecht dabei denke ich. ;-)


----------



## cooltuning (26. Juni 2008)

Bin auch offen für Vorschläge welche Teile besser passen würden und Gewicht sparen.


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Juni 2008)

cooltuning schrieb:


> Bin auch offen für Vorschläge welche Teile besser passen würden und Gewicht sparen.



Jop Laufräder haben jede Menge Potenzial, evtl. Tune oder Chris King Naben, wenn preislich möglich^^ ansonsten DT-Swiss 240S. Felgen ZTR Olympic und eine leichtere Gabel, z.b. Manitou R7, meine 06er wiegt 1324g die neuen sind sogar noch leichter und die Optik einfach spitze(subjektiv). Der Sattel sieht auch schwer aus.


----------



## Danielsan79 (27. Juni 2008)

> Hallo Leute, hier mal mein Bianchi Oetzi 9000 Carbon Modell 2008 das ich mir vor kurzem aufgebaut habe. Hatte vor mir ein Leichtbau Bike unter 9Kg zusammen zu basteln, dafür hat mein Budget leider nicht gereicht.  Fahrfertig bringt es 9,8Kg auf die Wage.



Ich habe mir für mein neues Cube Reaction auch schon viele schöne Teile "ausgeguckt" wenn es denn mal geliefert wird. Beim Vorbau wollte ich den FSA OS99 Carbon nehmen aber ich wußte nicht dass es ein RR Vorbau ist, von deinem Carbon Vorbau hab ich noch nie was gehört, ist der für MTB?


----------



## cooltuning (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo EvilEvo, hört sich sehr gut an der dein Vorschlag. Ich dachte aber eher so an den Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufradsatz. Oder an den Spinergy Laufradsatz mit Weißen Speichen, würde super ans Rad passen. J Ich habe vor der Fox eine gebrauchte Manitou Skareb 80mm drauf gehabt, leider ist der Lockout kaputt gegangen und da habe ich sie dann ausgetauscht. Die Skareb hatte auch so um die 1300g. Vielleicht kommt ja wieder eine Manitou darn, dann aber auch in Weiß. J Der Sattel ist wirklich schwer, aber da ich bequem sitzen möchte bei längeren Touren will ich auf den nicht verzichten. Auf dem hock ich super, der war für mich die beste Entscheidung.


----------



## cooltuning (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Danielsan79, ich habe mir den Vorbau im Bikeladen gekauft und da war er auch auf einem MTB montiert. Der Vorbau ist mir bis jetzt auch nicht negativ aufgefallen, und optisch finde ich ihn auch net schlecht. Der ist genau mein ding. Hehe J


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2008)

... baujahr '94

aktuell 9,5kg mit etwas (im rahmen bleibendem) aufwand sind auch 8,5 kg drin. stahl halt 







mehr hier und da.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabse. (30. Juni 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... baujahr '94
> 
> aktuell 9,5kg mit etwas (im rahmen bleibendem) aufwand sind auch 8,5 kg drin. stahl halt
> 
> ...




Also rein Schiffahrtstechnisch gesehen müsstest du die Bremshebel tauschen. Steuerbord - 'rechts' - grün ; Backbord - 'links' - rot
Aber da du ja nicht auf dem Wasser fährst, kannst es auch lassen.


----------



## cooltuning (30. Juni 2008)

Würde ich die nicht ganz leicht Fox, Bremsen und Laufräder wechseln würde ich auch auf ungefähr 8,4Kg kommen. Die Gabel und Laufräder wechsel ich eh wenn wieder Kohle da ist und die Bremse ist super bissig, daher bleibt sie. Es kann auch locker noch am Sattel, Lenker und Pedale gespart werden, nur will ich auch noch damit fahren und auch im Gelände da es ja ein Mountainbike ist und da muß es auch halten. Aber mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt. ;-)


----------



## Dominik82 (30. Juni 2008)

So, ich hab mal nen Reifentausch und eine Dampfreinigerwäsche als Anlass genommen und paar aktuelle Fotos von meinem Homegrown geschossen.

Zwar mit ca. 9,8kg kein absolutes Leichtgewicht, dafür sind aber auch nur voll alltagstaugliche Teile verbaut.

Gruß,
Dominik.


----------



## Dexter90 (30. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juni 2008)

Echt schön!
Hab bestimmt schon 10Jahre kein Schwinn mehr gesehen...


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2008)

ja, sehr schönes rad, mag das Farbkonzept


----------



## spooky817 (30. Juni 2008)

Meins. Im Marathon und XC Aufbau.


----------



## IGGY (30. Juni 2008)

Sorry aber das schaut alles was unpaßend aus was du da an dem tollen Rahmen montiert hast!


----------



## promises (30. Juni 2008)

ich finds ja immer schade Bikes niederzumachen, da die Leute ja irgendwie auch stolz drauf sind.
aber das Bike ist echt eine optische Katastrophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (30. Juni 2008)

Ok, Gegenmeinung, mir gefällt das Liteville sehr gut, einzig das kleine Kettenblatt sieht richtig doof aus.
Das Schwinn ist, schlicht und einfach, hammer!


----------



## dreale (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn die blauen parts nicht wären, dann wäre es in meinen Augen gelungen. Aber die blauen parts gehen gar nicht... Aber hauptsache dir gefällts!!


----------



## spooky817 (30. Juni 2008)

jaaaa ist ja ok. es war ja nur ein Versuch mit den Farben. Ich wusste ja von Anfang an das es schwer werden würde, aber ich wollt's halt versuchen! Bin mir selbst sehr unschlüßig... mit nur ein paar rot eloxierten Teilen kann man ja bekannterweise ein sehr schönes Bikeaufbauen... das weiss ich, aber ich wollte halt mal versuchen ob es auch mit abwechselnd rot und blau geht. Dies passt jetzt nicht so in den Fred, aber so fahre ich es übrigens auch.... gefällts da vielleicht besser? Oder auch nicht...
naja, in beiden Ausführungen fährts sich dafür hervorragend... und nächstes Mal baue ich ein Bike nur schwarz auf... 





@EvilEvo
für's middlere Kettenblatt hab ich natürlich auch das gleiche wie's große, aber in 29 Zähnen, deshalb mal grad ein anderes in 32Z das aber garnicht 0drauf passt...


----------



## Crazy Creek (30. Juni 2008)

hey lass dich nicht entmutigen ich würde gleich tauschen ^^


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. Juni 2008)

Das Schwinn ist verdammt geil  Die XTR Kurbel kommt an dem bike mal echt super rüber und auch der Rest der Teile harmoniert perfekt. Geil.

Wenn das Liteville n Marathon bike werden soll, haste aber noch einiges vor dir  Aber die Basis ist doch gut.


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich find's bis auf die angesprochenen blauen Farbtupfer auch absolut klasse.
Rahmen, Gabel und Komponenten sind top und gut gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (30. Juni 2008)

Da passt doch nichtmal die Geo. Längerer Federweg hinten ( Kan man beim Liteville doch einstellen ? ), dann passts. 
Kettenstrebe sollte weiter runter kommen, sonst ist der Schwerpunkt zu weit oben.


----------



## spooky817 (30. Juni 2008)

@Crazy Creek
@Tyler1977
Danke ;-)

@Goldene Zitrone
OK? Was würdest Du denn ändern? Das würde mich jetzt schon interressieren, denn ich fand's bis jetzt nict schlecht zum fahren... ich meine für marathon und XC in dem Aufbau...

@Racejo
nein, die Geometrie kann man nicht verstellen, und den Federweg auch nicht. Braucht man baim LV auch garnicht verstellen. Das ist doch gerad das genialle am LV! Wenn man da was verstellen würde, würde man die Kinematik verändern und genau die macht den Rahmen aus. Vortrieb ohne Ende, bügelt kleine Unebenheiten sauber weg, kein läßtiges Wippen, trotzdm schluckfreudig für große Brocken...  Du siehst bei den Bildern was für'n unterschleidlichen Einsatz ich mit demselben Rahmen fahre, und es passt einfach perfekt. Nur für Marathon bräuchte ich eine Rahmengröße größer, sonnst super. Der Rahmen ist für Gabeln von 100-160mm Federweg ausgelegt, und mit 140mm harmoniert er super.


----------



## mother lode (30. Juni 2008)

Ein echt nettes Liteville...
Den Rahmen würde ich auch gerne mal fahren, kenne aber keinen mit diesem Fahhrad.
Man hört viel gutes darüber. (ich zumindest)
Die Scheiben sind 180/160,oder. Ist das nicht ein bischen knapp?
Was die Farben angeht finde ich es definitiv gelungen. Das Weiß an den Felgen würde mir nicht so gut passen, aber ich mag weiß am Fahrrad auch nicht.

@ Dominik

Cool, eine "alte" XTR-Gruppe - sehr schön. Wenn das Geklappere vom Schaltwerk nich wär hätt ich sie auch behalten.
Auch ein sehr schönes Radl.


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juni 2008)

Für CC/Marathon langen 180/160 dicke.


----------



## mother lode (1. Juli 2008)

Schon, mich hat die Gabel nur irritiert...
Ist das ne 2007er Talas X?

EDIT: Das ist ne RLC, oder?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. Juli 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> @Goldene Zitrone
> OK? Was würdest Du denn ändern? Das würde mich jetzt schon interressieren, denn ich fand's bis jetzt nict schlecht zum fahren... ich meine für marathon und XC in dem Aufbau...



Marathons fahren kann damit sicherlich, klar. 
Aber ein Marathon-bike ist es deshalb lang noch nicht.
Dazu hats mit der Fox vorne definitiv zu viel Hub, sprich ungeeignet für steile Anstiege. Vom Gewicht der Gabel mal ganz zu schweigen.
2,4er Reifen und die Felgen brauchts auch nicht für Marathon, da kann man ebenfalls ne Menge Gewicht einsparen. 

Für mich sieht es aus wie ne Mischung aus Enduro und XC, aber irgendwie nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch. 
Die filigrane Tune Kurbel passt imho nicht so recht zum eher wuchtigeren Rest des Bikes. 
Aber wenn es dir n gutes Fahrgefühl so gibt und du bei Marathons so klar kommst, ist es ja in Ordnung. Mein Fall wäre es halt nich so. Wobei die parts ansich schon gefallen. Bloß der Mix ist seltsam.


----------



## Racer09 (1. Juli 2008)

Beim 2. Bild des Lievills paßt der Aufbau (auch wenn ich auf das blau verzichtet hätte), aber Bild 1 ist grauenhaft. Wenn das ein XC oder XM Bike darstellen soll, krieg ich Augenkrebs und es wird teuer für dich


----------



## Roitherkur (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte auch noch ein XC (vielleicht mit Hand zu AM) Liteville:






Der Grossteil der Teile sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.

Liteville 301 Mk. 5 in M
Fox Talas 100/120/140
Avid Juicy 7 Bremse
Sram X9 Shifter/X0 Schaltwerk
XT Kurbel
DT Swiss 4.1 Felgen mit 240s Naben
Specialized Sattel (genaue Bezeichnung gerade entfallen)
Monkeybar Riser XC Lenker
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 Reifen
Gewicht unbekannt, geschätzte 12,5 - 12,9 kg


----------



## Crazy Creek (1. Juli 2008)

"guten appetit!"


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juli 2008)

Das blaue Schwinn gefällt mir bestens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (1. Juli 2008)

HI
hier noch einmal mein XC bike. Wollte es noxh einmal zeigen bevor es zerlegt wird, und was neues kommt






09,17 kg - NOX SLT 
Rahmen NOX SLT 1474
Gabel German:A 1308
Vorbau F99 101
Lenker WCS Alu 112
Sattelstütze KCNC PRO Ti 141
VR Nabe Tune 141
HR Nabe American classic 233
Speichen DT Arolite
Schläuche Latex 124
Reifen RR 08 470
Kurbel XTR (alte) mit Rotor Kettenblätter und Alu schrauben 802 
Kette KMC 268 
Schaltung Bremsen XTR mit DC

Hoffe es gefällt

Peter


----------



## Crazy Creek (1. Juli 2008)

Bist du Grafschaft gefahren ? da hab ich das glaub ich gesehen ... die verbauten teile sind ja alles ganz schön aber das rad an sich ist schon am ende irgednwie.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Peter! 

Hast dein Rad ja scheinbar wirklich immer mächtig durchs Gelände geprügelt... Hat sich hoffentlich auch in den Renn-Platzierungen niedergeschlagen? 
Die wievielte HR-Nabe ist n das jetzt eigentlich? 

Und was haste jetzt vor dir neu aufzubauen?

Grüße aus Trier!


----------



## Fun (1. Juli 2008)

So da ist meins , sagt bitte nichts ..es ist kein "High-End" Bike wie die nette Poster über mir zeigen , aber da ich eigentlich ein "Anfänger" bin sollte dieses reichen 
















Sorry für die Qualli


----------



## phil_W (1. Juli 2008)

Hi
Hier mein Bike, ja ich weiÃ ihr werdet es hÃ¤sslich finden, ich stells trotzdem rein  (ich bin mal so frei und kopier den post aus dem SchÃ¼ler/Studenten-Thread, falls keiner was dagegen hat) leider nur handycam:













Es ist halt ein gÃ¼nstigeres Bike (400â¬)

Austattung: 
Rahmen: 2Danger Raver LTD
Gabel: glaub Suntour XCM 80mm 
Lenker,  Vorbau, Sattelstange: Kore
Bremsen (V-brakes), Zahnradkranz, Naben, Umwerfer, Kurbel: Shimano Deore
Steuersatz, Griffe: Ritchey
Schaltung: Shimano XT 
Felgen: Rigida Zac  2000 (ka welche Speichen)
Reifen: VR: 2,25" Schwalbe Nobby Nic HR: 2,25" Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Pedale: KobiPedale also Clickies und normal ka welche Marke...
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Gewicht so etwas mehr als 11kg...

VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge, welche nicht so  ins Geld gehen wÃ¼rden? (Und ja der Spacerturm ist hÃ¤sslich... und die Barends bleiben dran!)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Juli 2008)

Fun schrieb:


> So da ist meins , sagt bitte nichts ..es ist kein "High-End" Bike wie die nette Poster über mir zeigen , aber da ich eigentlich ein "Anfänger" bin sollte dieses reichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich wäre froh gewesen wenn ich am Anfang so ne kiste gehabt hätte, also lass es dir bloß net miesmachen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## sunboy (1. Juli 2008)

phil_W schrieb:


> Hi
> Hier mein Bike, ja ich weiß ihr werdet es hässlich finden, ich stells trotzdem rein  (ich bin mal so frei und kopier den post aus dem Schüler/Studenten-Thread, falls keiner was dagegen hat) leider nur handycam:



Wenn du jetzt die Bar Ends flach stellst und den Vorbau richtig rum montierst, sieht es schon viel mehr nach MTB aus


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Juli 2008)

Das TrengaDe ist doch ganz ordentlich, super Gabel, solide Ausstattung, find das Steuerrohr bissl wuchtig, aber das könnte man durch entfernen des Riesenspacers enorm verbessern, nur so ein Vorschlag.
Das 2Danger, egal ob es billig war oder nicht, das ist ein Trekkingrad ohne Schutzbleche und kein CC-Racer mehr, ohne des ganze Zeugs dran wärs sicher nicht so hässlich.


----------



## Fun (1. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hmm, ich wäre froh gewesen wenn ich am Anfang so ne kiste gehabt hätte, also lass es dir bloß net miesmachen.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Bin vorher schön 2 Focus gefahren die um einiges günstiger waren  nur leider wurden mir die beiden geklaut . Und ich habe mich doch wieder entschlossen mir ein richtiges Fahrrad fuern Wald zu kaufen deswegen das "Anfäger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_W (1. Juli 2008)

sunboy schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt die Bar Ends flach stellst und den Vorbau richtig rum montierst, sieht es schon viel mehr nach MTB aus



naja barends flach, hatte ich schon gemacht, aber so find ichs halt besser  und borbau ist extra falsch herum, weil ich die gabel nciht abschneiden wollte, somit liegt der lenker tiefer



EvilEvo schrieb:


> [..]
> Das 2Danger, egal ob es billig war oder nicht, das ist ein Trekkingrad ohne Schutzbleche und kein CC-Racer mehr, ohne des ganze Zeugs dran wärs sicher nicht so hässlich.



naja so denke ich nicht...das bike wird auch im alltag benutzt, ich kann mir halt nicht für jeden einsatzbereich ein anderes fahrrad leisten, deshalb sollte es auch "funktional" sein.
Und vorher hatte ich ein Aldi"fully", denke, dass dieses Bike ein Upgrade darstellt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2008)

phil_W schrieb:


> Gewicht so etwas mehr als 11kg...



Wage ich zu bezweifeln. 12-12,5 würde ich eher als realistisch ansehen.


----------



## owdtaucher (2. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Bike


----------



## rboncube (2. Juli 2008)

Wo?


----------



## louismann (2. Juli 2008)

So, hier nochmal meins,

auf den Wunsch hin, von der Familienkutsche zum CC umgebaut

10 jahre alt, 11,5kg schwer, fährt sich immer noch super!


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juli 2008)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Bike





rboncube schrieb:


> Wo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (2. Juli 2008)

sieht brauchbar aus!


----------



## IGGY (2. Juli 2008)

Sieht klasse aus 
Was ist denn das für eine Gabel? Durin oder Menja?


----------



## Mister P. (2. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad!
Gewicht?
@IGGY: Ich würd sagen das ist ne Menja.

Gruß


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. Juli 2008)

Wie ich ja schon im Fotoalbum angemerkt hab: die Felgen 

Aber sonst echt sehr schön


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Juli 2008)

meins Anfang Mai am Gardasee


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste nicht, dass Hot Chili neben dem Chico auch andere schöne Rahmen baut. Gefällt mir super!


----------



## msxtr (2. Juli 2008)

louismann schrieb:


> So, hier nochmal meins,
> 
> auf den Wunsch hin, von der Familienkutsche zum CC umgebaut
> 
> 10 jahre alt, 11,5kg schwer, fährt sich immer noch super!





Hi, Know you what mean "Puta Madre" in spanish?  sure that not....

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## owdtaucher (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo, Gabel ist die Menja.

Gewicht so wie es da steht 10kg

Die hintere Felge ist gerissen und die neuen Nottubes von Tune gibt es nur noch in schwarz, ich müste also vorne auch erneuern. Habe aber zur zeit keine Lust 100euro dafür auszugeben


----------



## Peter88 (2. Juli 2008)

Jo in Grafschaft war ich und ja das rad ist so was von am ende  

@Goldene Zitrone Ja es hat schon so einige Höhenmeter mitgemacht. Was sich aber leider nicht in platzierungen niederschlägt(bald gebe ich auf..(nein niemals)) 
Die wievielte HR Nabe ? Keine Ahnung...die 3 eignende und noch ein paar leinaben  vom lokalem dealer .
 warum ich sie alle kaputt kriege... gestern habe ich aber eine tune bestellt. Vorne bin ich mit ihr zufrieden, hinten mal schauen...

Geplant ist No saint Carbon rahmen ohne label mit einer Token/Ritchy Carbon starrgabel.
XTR Bremse(mit anderen Scheiben ist sie gar net schwer, aber echt erschwinglich) mit Gripshift
Und ein paar leichte pedale

alles nach und nach...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (2. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Hier dann mal auch noch mein neues - das Bild ist leider nicht so der Hit, mehr gibt mein Handy nicht her. Der Spacerturm wird nach und nach noch reduziert, muss mal durchtesten was sich am besten fährt.







Technische Daten:
Model: Freiwild Gemse XT "Custom"
Schaltung: komplett 08er XT inkl. Kurbeln
Laufräder: XT Naben/X317 Disc Felgen
Gabel: RS Reba Team Poploc
Bremsen: Magura Marta 180/160 (hinten soll aber auch noch ne 180er drauf)
Pedale: XTR Clickies
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Smica Pro light
Sattel: Ritchey Comp light
Reifen: Conti Mountain King 2,2"
Gewicht: Unbekannt, ich schätz auf knapp unter 11Kg

Geplant ist jetzt erst ma n Funktacho (gibts hoffentlich morgen zum Geburtstag), ne 180er Scheibe hinten und ein zweiter Flaschenhalter.

Grüße - Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Juli 2008)

Schaut doch gut aus.
Das ist die Eigenmarke vom Velo Discount, oder?

Der Rahmen könnte wieder ientisch mit dem Müsing Asia Einkauf sein...also solide Ware.
Treib doch mal 'ne Kamera auf und mach ein paar schönere Fotos 
Einzig die Schweissnähte am Verstärkungsblech/Unterröhr sehen auf dem Foto etwas wulstig aus, könnte aber auch die Fotoquali sein...


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juli 2008)

phil_W schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschläge, welche nicht so  ins Geld gehen würden? (Und ja der Spacerturm ist hässlich... und die Barends bleiben dran!)



Mach die olle Parkstütze ab, sieht bescheiden aus und bringt jede Menge unnötiges Gewicht. Warum willst du den Gabelschaft nicht kürzen? Den Vorbau umdrehen und dafür die Spacer weg würde optisch viel bringen und kostet nichts. Die Gabel würde ich als erstes rausschmeißen. Für um die 100 bekommt man ordentlich Gabeln die auch richtig funktionieren. Das würde den Fahrspaß deutlich steigern.
Brauchst du diese krassen Barends wirklich, würden es nicht auch ein paar dezentere tun? Ohne Barends würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen aber deine sind optisch eine Katastrophe.

Verständlich, dass du das Rad auch im Alltag nutzen möchtest. Aber dafür kann es doch trotzdem sportlich aussehen.

Wenn du dein Rad unter "Cross-Country Bikes" zeigst, musst du dich aber nicht wundern, wenn es entsprechen kritisiert wird. Das hat weniger mit dem Preis zu tun, sondern liegt eher daran, dass es so einem Trekkingbike näher ist als eine CC-Bike.

Um nicht nur zu labern, mein Hardtail in aktueller Version:





Grüße Tine


----------



## Tundra HT (2. Juli 2008)

@ Echinopsis

Sehr schönes Bike, Gewicht?

Gruß Jan


----------



## sHub3Rt (2. Juli 2008)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> .
> 
> Um nicht nur zu labern, mein Hardtail in aktueller Version:
> 
> ...




das foto findsch toll kA ob gewollt, aber die roten blüten geben im hintergrund echt ideal die rot-tendenz nach vorne wider, die sich am rad findet  (rote barends, rote tupfer auf den decals.)

und das rad gefällt auch


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juli 2008)

Danke für die netten Kommentare 

Gewicht? Leider zu viel, komplett so wie's da steht 10,96kg. Irgendwann gibt es mal einen schönen leichten Laufradsatz und 'ne leichte Disc.

Die roten Rhododendron sind eher Zufall. Mein Bruder ist aber begeisterter Hobbyfotograph und hat ein Auge für sowas.


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (2. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schaut doch gut aus.
> Das ist die Eigenmarke vom Velo Discount, oder?
> 
> Der Rahmen könnte wieder ientisch mit dem Müsing Asia Einkauf sein...also solide Ware.
> ...



Hoi!

Jao, is deren eigene Marke. Der Rahmen ist definitiv Taiwanware, aber die verarbeitung ist, in meinen Augen, top. Die Schweissnähte sehn nur auf dem Foto so komisch aus - sind in wirklichkeit alle sehr schön gleichmäßig und auch nicht aufgesetzt oder so.
Bei gelegenheit werd ich mal die Digicam von meinem Dad klauen, dann gibts bessere Bilder.

Grüße - Frank


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2008)

Das Tundra sieht echt verdammt gut aus 
Ich wusste aber nicht, dass das Tundra außen konifizierte Rohre hat.


----------



## louismann (3. Juli 2008)

msxtr schrieb:


> Hi, Know you what mean "Puta Madre" in spanish?  sure that not....
> 
> Gruss - Saludos
> 
> José



i know. my neighbour is mexican He speaks the word every day a hundred times, so that is know the name of my bike. saludos


----------



## onkeldueres (3. Juli 2008)

phil_W schrieb:


> naja barends flach, hatte ich schon gemacht, aber so find ichs halt besser  und borbau ist extra falsch herum, weil ich die gabel nciht abschneiden wollte, somit liegt der lenker tiefer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Reflektor vorne?Wenn ja sofort weg damit.Weg,weg,weg................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Juli 2008)

Und stattdessen dann lieber Spacerturm, Ergogriffe, Satteltasche, Riserlenker, Klingel montieren. 
Laß ihm doch seinen Reflektor, das gibt wenigstens mehr Sicherheit, wenn er mal auf der Straße unterwegs ist. Und so wie das Rad aufgebaut ist, scheint das öfter vorzukommen.


----------



## phil_W (3. Juli 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ist das ein Reflektor vorne?Wenn ja sofort weg damit.Weg,weg,weg................................................





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Und stattdessen dann lieber Spacerturm, Ergogriffe, Satteltasche, Riserlenker, Klingel montieren.
> Laß ihm doch seinen Reflektor, das gibt wenigstens mehr Sicherheit, wenn er mal auf der Straße unterwegs ist. Und so wie das Rad aufgebaut ist, scheint das öfter vorzukommen.



ja, ich bin damit öfters auf der straße unterwegs, das Fahrrad benutz ich jeden Tag als Alltagsgerät. Muss halt auch verkehrssicher sein, trotz dass es dann nicht sehr gut aussieht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Juli 2008)

Genau das meine ich. An meinem einen Rad, das vorwiegend im Winter eingesetzt wird, habe ich sowas auch dran.


----------



## msxtr (3. Juli 2008)

louismann schrieb:


> i know. my neighbour is mexican He speaks the word every day a hundred times, so that is know the name of my bike. saludos



Hi, really have a name very, very curious  If anyone here in Spain would have a bike with that name would are very very eye-catching 

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Juli 2008)

phil_W schrieb:


> ja, ich bin damit öfters auf der straße unterwegs, das Fahrrad benutz ich jeden Tag als Alltagsgerät. Muss halt auch verkehrssicher sein, trotz dass es dann nicht sehr gut aussieht



War auch absolut nur als Scherz gemeint.


----------



## phil_W (5. Juli 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> War auch absolut nur als Scherz gemeint.



dann is ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ortanc (5. Juli 2008)

hier mal meines...leider fast unbenutzt 











also wen jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## xbishopx (5. Juli 2008)

Ortanc schrieb:


> hier mal meines...leider fast unbenutzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ritchey WCS white vorbau??? falls ja, bitte mal ein größeres bild posten, überlege ihn mir zu holen.

achso, wieviel?


----------



## Svader (5. Juli 2008)

sieht eher nach Syncros aus 

Gruß
Svader


----------



## AngryApe (5. Juli 2008)

eigentlich kann ich ja kein weiß mehr an mtbs sehen, aber mit dem grünen rahmen gefällt mir das echt gut!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2008)

Svader schrieb:


> sieht eher nach Syncros aus
> 
> Gruß
> Svader



...vom Schriftzug aus ,geb ich Dir recht...scheint Syncros zu sein


----------



## Ortanc (5. Juli 2008)

yep.. ist Syncros vorbau mit Lenker. Auch die Laufräder sind Syncros.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2008)

Ortanc schrieb:


> yep.. ist Syncros vorbau mit Lenker. Auch die Laufräder sind Syncros.



und hält die Farbe...bei mir platzt die immer weg... super Qualitätbei dem Preis


----------



## Ortanc (6. Juli 2008)

Doch hält bisher....aber wenn das Rad nur rumsteht, wird nichts abplatzen.
Bekannte fahren die Produkte auch und sind happy damit.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (6. Juli 2008)




----------



## promises (6. Juli 2008)

die neue Reba ist mir irgendwie zu fett für ein Spark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juli 2008)

promises schrieb:


> die neue Reba ist mir irgendwie zu fett für ein Spark.


Das ist doch ne Fox F32?!?


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (6. Juli 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne Fox F32?!?



würd ich auch sagen!


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. Juli 2008)

SIeht man doch am LO Hebel


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juli 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> SIeht man doch am LO Hebel



Daran meine ich es ja aucherkannt zu haben, ausserdem haben nur Fox die Einkerbung an der Gabelkrone, ihr wisst schon was ich meine, diese Vertiefung, an der Seite, wo die Standrohre eingeklebt sind, direkt unterm Lockout-Hebel. Die Gabelbrücke ist auch eher typisch F32 als Reba, bei der Reba geht sie viel weiter nach vorn, mein ich(weiß ich).


----------



## Triturbo (6. Juli 2008)

mal widder zu spät und ich geh jetzt och lieber insbette!


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Juli 2008)

Ortanc schrieb:


> hier mal meines...leider fast unbenutzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie sieht denn deine Gabel aus,fährst du durch Kohlebergwerke?
ach ja, Teileliste und mehr fotos bitte...


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (7. Juli 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Daran meine ich es ja aucherkannt zu haben, ausserdem haben nur Fox die Einkerbung an der Gabelkrone, ihr wisst schon was ich meine, diese Vertiefung, an der Seite, wo die Standrohre eingeklebt sind, direkt unterm Lockout-Hebel. Die Gabelbrücke ist auch eher typisch F32 als Reba, bei der Reba geht sie viel weiter nach vorn, mein ich(weiß ich).



Ja das ist eine Fox F32 , habe nur die Aufkleber entfernt da diese nicht zum rest des Bikes passten.Die Gabel wird in kürze gegen eine Sid 2009 getauscht.


----------



## garyfiher15 (8. Juli 2008)

sied hammer geil aus das blaue


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

hallo! bis jetz war ich nur bei GT USA unterwegs u jetz kuck ich hier mal vorbei




keine sorge der sattel is schon wieder gerade u auch ne andere stütze is dran (in meinem photoalbum) gewicht ~10,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizzard (9. Juli 2008)

Hast du den Tacho am Oberrohr? 

Disk-Laufradsatz wäre optisch natürlich besser.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Hast du den Tacho am Oberrohr?
> 
> Disk-Laufradsatz wäre optisch natürlich besser.



jap hab ich. wieso? schlimm? am lenker fand ichs schlecht u wirklich platz war auch nicht u fürn vorbau is die halterung falsch.
u den lrs hab ich zum freundscaftspreis gekriegt
gruß


----------



## Lizzard (9. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlimm, hat mich nur irritiert. Is mal was neues.  Aber wie ist das mit der Ablesbarkeit?


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, hat mich nur irritiert. Is mal was neues.  Aber wie ist das mit der Ablesbarkeit?



find ich ok aber so intensiv bin ich seit dem umbau nich mehr gefahrn weil ich für die verdammten klausuren lernen muss


----------



## Mr. Svonda (9. Juli 2008)

meins mit den neuen Modifikationen:

- Aufkleber auf den Felgen und der Gabel entfernt
- kürzere BarEnds
- neu NobbyNice schlauchlos anstatt dem Conti-Explorer mit Schlauch

... und schon wieder ~200g weniger 






mehr Bilder und Daten HIER oder in meinem IBC-fotoalbum


gruss
sven


----------



## Fezzä__ (9. Juli 2008)

Schön! mir gefallen die KOBA-Rahmen sehr gut. Aber wieso Spacer und neg-Vorbau? 
Ansonsten sehr angenehm, aufgeräumt! Gratuliere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juli 2008)

Die Fox Aufkleber hätte ich gelassen, passte doch gut zum blauen Rahmen.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (9. Juli 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> Aber wieso Spacer und neg-Vorbau?


Keine Ahnung, wurde anhand meiner Körpermasse von den KOBA-leuten so konzipiert und fährt sich super ... ist um Welten besser in Sachen Körperhaltung im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Bike von der Stange.


----------



## Fezzä__ (9. Juli 2008)

> wurde anhand meiner Körpermasse von den KOBA-leuten so konzipiert und fährt sich super



...das glaub ich dir gerne, wenn aber ein Vorbau mit geringerem Winkel gewählt werden würde, könnte der Spacer weggelassen werden. Aber wenn dich das nicht stöhrt (ich gebe zu, dass dies Meckern auf hohem Niveau ist) dann kannst du es auch so lassen. war auch keinesfalls böse gemeint!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (9. Juli 2008)

Easy, hab's auch nicht so aufgefasst  ... bin selbst nicht soo der Bikespezialist, tönt aber plausiebel was du sagst und die Frage ist sicher berechtigt.
Der Grund ist wahrscheinlich dass es den leichten Ti-Vorbau von KOBA nur mit diesem Winkel (+/-6°) gibt.


@Goldene Zitrone: ja die hätten sicher noch besser als die hässlich-grossen Mavicaufkleber gepasst, ich hab aber am liebsten alles so schlicht und clean wie möglich (nicht nur beim Bike).


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. Juli 2008)




----------



## aka (9. Juli 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


>



Das sieht recht schnell aus, hat wohl ein ordentlich langes Oberrohr?
Gewicht? Brauchst du keine Bar-Ends?


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. Juli 2008)

jap, ist sehr lang!
Bar Ends fahr ich seit dem Duraflite mit 9° nicht mehr. Kein Problem mit den Händen und die Finger immer schnell am Bremshebel


----------



## LRS Backfire Ca (10. Juli 2008)

Hey bin zwar noch neu hier im Forum aber dachte mal ich poste auch mal nen pic von meinem bike.


----------



## Fezzä__ (10. Juli 2008)

Willkommen!!

Grundsätzlich gute Ausgangslage! Schönes Bike, aber was ist mit der Sattelhöhe? Fährst du so, oder wird es so ins Auto gepackt?


----------



## olli99 (10. Juli 2008)

Mein neues gebrauchtes Epic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (10. Juli 2008)

Das Centurion ist ja mal richtig schön. Der Rahmen scheint mir allerdings zu groß.


----------



## LRS Backfire Ca (10. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen.

Der sattel war nur in dem mom so weit unten weil ich es aus dem auto raus geholt hab^^ und da dachte ich ich mach direkt nen pic bevor es wieder anfaengt zu regnen^^

Ehm die rahmen hoehe ist 56cm ,da ich ca. 1.89 gross bin ist das fuer mich relativ perfekt also komme gut damit klar.

Habt ihr fuer das bike vllt verbesserungs vorschlaege,ausserdem mache ich mir gedanken wegen dem carbon..weil ich schon ueber so viele "brueche,risse etc" gehoert bzw. gelsen habe.

Muss man sich da i-welche sorgen machen? Fahre meist nur in der stadt oder touren aber nie richtig im wald..Also "NOCH" nicht 

Fuer tipps und tricks waere ich echt dankbar 

mfg daniel


----------



## Triturbo (11. Juli 2008)

Der Rahmen wird das aushalten, er wird bei den Anforderungen wohl kaum brechen. Verbesserungsvorschläge ? -> Vllt. nach und nach XTR, oder Sram X.0. Ein besseres Bild wär auch gut.


----------



## LRS Backfire Ca (11. Juli 2008)

Okay werde ich mir merken.

Ehm bilder muss ich schaun was ich machen kann..

Wo liegt eig. der genau Unterschied zwischen xt und xtr,habe gehoert das xtr nur leichter seie,aber vom schalten her merk man keinen unterschied. ??


----------



## Triturbo (11. Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass es keine großen Unterschiede geben wird. Ist alles nur, um Gewicht einzusparen (Außnahme natürlich wechsel auf SRAM oder auf Shimano Shadow Schaltwerk -> soll knackiger schalten) und das Bike sieht dann auch hochwertiger/schöner aus. 

Sorry wegen der Laberei - Bitte mehr Bilder !





(ich bin noch nicht Fertig)


----------



## Fezzä__ (11. Juli 2008)

sehr hübsch, unauffällig und.......... Mit Italienerin an der Front

Wasn fürn Lenker?


----------



## Triturbo (11. Juli 2008)

Danke, Truvativ Team Carbon OS - 660mm.


----------



## Fezzä__ (11. Juli 2008)

Ich bin lästig, ich weiss!! aber ich kann leider nicht erkennen ob es sich um einen Riser oder einen Flat (mit 8°) handelt. Auf jedenfall gefällts


----------



## LRS Backfire Ca (11. Juli 2008)

Ist das eine 2008 xt kurbel? Welche marzocchi ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (11. Juli 2008)

LRS Backfire Ca schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> 
> Der sattel war nur in dem mom so weit unten weil ich es aus dem auto raus geholt hab^^ und da dachte ich ich mach direkt nen pic bevor es wieder anfaengt zu regnen^^
> 
> ...



Das Centi gefällt mir gut. Klassische Rahmenoptik und trotzdem ganz anders. Wenn es sich nur annähernd so gut fährt wie es mir gefällt, kommt es noch auf meinen Weihnachtszettel. 

Die weiße Gabel wirkt hier allerdings verloren, zumal die blauen Fox-Aufkleber gar nicht zum Rad passen.
Dann noch eine schöne Kurbel und das Rad ist richtig lecker 

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.
Pack die Bilder doch hier ins Fotoalbum. Das ist super nervig, elend lange auf das Bild zu warten


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Juli 2008)

[/IMG]

Kona Cinder Cone 2006


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Juli 2008)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]

Mein zweites: Rocky Mountain Vertex Jubiläum 1996


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir es gerade von Vertex haben:









MFG

@ Billi, deine Sattelneigung sieht etwas potenzhemmend aus


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2008)

Die beiden Rockys sind einfach zum verlieben, traumhaft schöne Bikes (vor allem die Rahmen, will auch einen). Das Kona is eigentlich auch ganz hübsch, tolle Farbe.


----------



## Triturbo (11. Juli 2008)

LRS Backfire Ca schrieb:


> Ist das eine 2008 xt kurbel? Welche marzocchi ist das?



Richtig, Kurbel ist die aktuelle XT. Gabel ist ne 2002er Marzocchi MXC, ich komm damit recht gut zurecht. Ist im Losbrechmoment ein bissle zäh, aber das ist bei einer Gabel ohne LockOut auch ganz gut.



Fezzä schrieb:


> Ich bin lästig, ich weiss!! aber ich kann leider nicht erkennen ob es sich um einen Riser oder einen Flat (mit 8°) handelt. Auf jedenfall gefällts



Wieso lästig ?? Kein Probelm, ist ein Low oder Mid Riser mit 25mm Rise.  Ich mag keine flachen Lenker, fahren sich nicht so schön bei schwierigen Gelände. Schön, dass es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit, die Herren. Ich habe endlich alles zusammen und kann die Piste wieder bearbeiten


----------



## Fusion-Racer (11. Juli 2008)

Ich finds geil 
Sticht aus dem schwarzen Carbon-Einheitsbrei heraus !


----------



## chri55 (11. Juli 2008)

wow, schöne Farbzusammenstellung!


----------



## maggi>B (11. Juli 2008)

Hui,
nur schöne Bikes auf dieser Seite.
Supi, weiter so.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2008)

@hhninja81: ausgezeichnet...



gefällt mir sehr gut! wieviel wiegts denn?
gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Juli 2008)

Schön, dass es Euch gefällt. 

@aggressor2 

ich schätze mal so um die 10 kg. Genauer Angaben folgen.


----------



## ullertom (11. Juli 2008)

R. R1 HT mit 9,46kg - ich hoffe es gefällt


----------



## ullertom (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2008)

jep tut es


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2008)

Das einzige, was nicht gefällt ist, dass es der 3. Syntace-Vorbau auf dieser Seite ist, lasst euch doch mal was anderes einfallen. Sonst sieht das Bike aber super aus, der Vorbau ist ja auch nicht hässlich, nur eben iwie langweilig. Trotzdem geile Teile die Rotwilds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (12. Juli 2008)

Leider nicht meins, aber ich weiss auch nicht von wem es ist....???
Ich finds sehr geil!


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Juli 2008)

Es sieht verdammt leicht aus


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. Juli 2008)

Wow... ohne zu übertreiben: Das schönste CC-Fully, was ich je gesehen habe bisher


----------



## momgarbe (12. Juli 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, die Herren. Ich habe endlich alles zusammen und kann die Piste wieder bearbeiten



lol


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Juli 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, die Herren. Ich habe endlich alles zusammen und kann die Piste wieder bearbeiten



[OFFTOPIC]

Hast Du ein Passendes Trikot?
Wenn ja, woher?!
Danke

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Juli 2008)

@erkan1984

Leider habe ich ein passendes Trikot auch noch nicht gefunden, solange fahre ich halt im HSV-Trikot


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Juli 2008)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Juli 2008)

@Rocklandbiker

Sehr schönes Bike, und dein Avatar passt ja auch gut zum Rad...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Juli 2008)

@hhninja81

Da kann ich nur sagen....WAS NE GEILE FARBGEBUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2008)

Die letzten Bikes sind seeehr schön 
Beim Vertex stört mich der Flite, die neuen sehen in meinen Augen einfach nur sehr unschön aus.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die letzten Bikes sind seeehr schön
> Beim Vertex stört mich der Flite, die neuen sehen in meinen Augen einfach nur sehr unschön aus.



besser ?


----------



## chri55 (12. Juli 2008)

aber hallo!


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Juli 2008)

Da passt sogar mal die XTR-Kurbel farblich dazu


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> besser ?



Na aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Juli 2008)

Mittlerweile mit schönerem Laufradsatz, im Grunde aber noch aktuell:









Rahmen: GT Zaskar Race 2001
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race 2005
Bremsen: Magura Louise
Laufräder: Nope N75/Atmosphere
Schalthebel/-werk: Sram X0
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT Octalink
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Vorbau/Lenker/Steuersatz/Bar Ends: Ritchey WCS
Stütze: Ritchey Pro (WCS gabs nicht in 400er Länge)
Sattel: Selle San Marco Aspide

Die Leitungen sind auch etwas gekürzt worden, deswegen als nicht meckern. Wegen allem anderen bin ich bereit, fertig gemacht zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Wegen allem anderen bin ich bereit, fertig gemacht zu werden.



Cantisockel raus! Schwarzen Umwerfer, schwarze Kurbel montieren! Sattelstützen gibts schönere! Leichtere, aktuelle Reifen! (z.B. Mountain King SS)

So, genug gemeckert  
Und von den Dingen mal abgesehen gefällt mir das bike sehr gut


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Juli 2008)

@ Goldene Zitrone

hast Du dir mal die neuen CrankBrothers Laufräder angesehen ? die würden sehr gut zu Deinem Aufbau passen


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Juli 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Cantisockel raus! Schwarzen Umwerfer, schwarze Kurbel montieren! Sattelstützen gibts schönere! Leichtere, aktuelle Reifen! (z.B. Mountain King SS)
> 
> So, genug gemeckert
> Und von den Dingen mal abgesehen gefällt mir das bike sehr gut



Das mit den Cantisockeln habe ich versucht, geht nicht. Ich wollte sie demnächst mal abflexen. Besonders mit der Stütze haste natürlich Recht! Bei den Reifen muss ich dir allerdings widersprechen. Sehr gut im Trockenem und Feuchtem, langlebig und pannensicher. Nur bei Schlamm gehen sie leider garnicht.

Ansonsten vielen Dank!


----------



## RM Matthias (13. Juli 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> [OFFTOPIC]
> 
> Hast Du ein Passendes Trikot?
> Wenn ja, woher?!
> ...




Also ich fahre ein RM Vertex Team das ist schon geil aber das Rotwild ist mindestens gleich geil

Wegen dem Trikot würde ich einfach mal W.Kurschat per Mail ansprechen da gibt es bestimmt was.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das mit den Cantisockeln habe ich versucht, geht nicht. Ich wollte sie demnächst mal abflexen.



Ich konnte die Locktite Schraubensicherung mit nem Heißluftföhn, etwas WD40, einem optimal passenden "Engländer" und viel Kraft überlisten. Falls du es in der Kombination noch nicht versucht hast, würde ich das erst nochmal versuchen. Abflexen kann man nur einmal.



Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ Goldene Zitrone
> 
> hast Du dir mal die neuen CrankBrothers Laufräder angesehen ? die würden sehr gut zu Deinem Aufbau passen



Ja hab ich mir vorhin mal angeschaut. Sehen wirklich nicht schlecht aus. 
Aber: sie sind schwerer als mein Tune LRS (erst recht, wenn ich meine 717 Felgen gegen Notubes Olympic und Aerolite Speichen tausche irgendwann), die Naben und die Hälfte der Speichen sind silber, es gibt noch keine Erfahrungswerte insbesondere bzgl. der Qualität der Naben, sie sind wahrscheinlich unerschwinglich für mich und optisch gesehen würde es wahrscheinlich ZU blau werden am bike.
Ich bin mit Tune sehr zufrieden  Aber danke für den Hinweis, kannte die Dinger bisher noch nicht!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Juli 2008)

@salzbrezel

Mal so als Tipp für die zukunft......
Loctite jeglicher Art....auch hochfest.....gibt ab ner Temperatur von ca. 250- 300 Grad den Geist auf.
Mit einem kleinen Gaslöter beispielsweise, die erreichen problemlos 1200 Grad, kann man solche Sachen vorsichtig und problemlos erwärmen und rausdrehen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## blacklord (13. Juli 2008)

Dann möchte ich hier noch mein Taiwan-Flitzer reinstellen.
Spacer kommen noch weg, Leitungen werden gekürzt und die Pedale werden gegen XT Clickies getauscht. Und die Schläuche kommen vermutlich auch noch raus. Momentan bei 12.1 Kg


----------



## Ortanc (13. Juli 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wie sieht denn deine Gabel aus,fährst du durch Kohlebergwerke?
> ach ja, Teileliste und mehr fotos bitte...



Dafür gibt es ja den Bikemarkt. Hab es da mal reingestellt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=122812


----------



## sebi1000 (13. Juli 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> Leider nicht meins, aber ich weiss auch nicht von wem es ist....???
> Ich finds sehr geil!



USA?! Den findest net..


----------



## brösmeli (14. Juli 2008)

Mein Red Bull Team AL custommade:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/4/5/7/_/large/PICT0441.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/4/5/7/_/large/PICT0425.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/4/5/7/_/large/PICT0439.JPG

Rahmen: Red Bull Team AL
Gabel: DT Swiss XRC 100
Bremsen: Formula The One 180/160
Kurbel: FSA K-Force light carbon
Schaltung: X.O
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss XR 1450
Lenker, Stütze: Race Face Next Carbon
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Juli 2008)

@brösmeli

Hi, hi, manche ham doch zuviel Geld.....
Aber nichts desto trotz ist es auch mal wieder ne scharfe Kiste.
Mich würde mal der Preis und das Gewicht der Gabel interessieren.
Kannst ja den Preis per Pm schicken....bin neugierig.
Danke und Gruß
Stolli


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @brösmeli
> 
> Hi, hi, manche ham doch zuviel Geld.....
> Aber nichts desto trotz ist es auch mal wieder ne scharfe Kiste.
> ...



das würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike, auch wenn ich die DT Gabeln optisch nicht so schön finde. Passt hier aber perfekt zur Farbgebung.
Einzig der sehr hohe Riser und der wenig elegante Sattel stören.


----------



## Triturbo (14. Juli 2008)

Das GT und das Rotwild sind Hammergeil ! Gefallen richtig gut. Auch das Kona ist ziemlich lecker!

OnTopic - hier mal das Bike vom ''BastiBiker''


----------



## daniel77 (15. Juli 2008)

GT Zaskar Team 2005; Pace RC 31; XTR / XT; Ritchey WCS; ca. 9,3kg


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

schöne kombination! zaskar team rahmen u pace rc31 kommt mir bekannt vor...is das zufällig auch ein selle san marco?
gruß


----------



## daniel77 (15. Juli 2008)

jepp, ist ein Selle San Marco SKN


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> jepp, ist ein Selle San Marco SKN


----------



## Crazy Creek (15. Juli 2008)

So hier mal mein momentaner Aufbau:








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/IMG_2351.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/IMG_2352.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/IMG_2353.JPG
9,4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

wow lenker u computer passen ja sehr gut zusammen. sehr cool


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2008)

sieht schön aus 
was isn das für ne kurbel?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> sieht schön aus
> was isn das für ne kurbel?



ich würd sagen ne aerozine fx...
gruß


----------



## Crazy Creek (15. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319717&highlight=aerozine
Hier gibt es ne Menge an Informationen zu der Kurbel.


----------



## mete (15. Juli 2008)

Mut zur Hässlichkeit:


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Mut zur Hässlichkeit



hässlich?? wo? das ding is doch hammergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2008)

so seh ich das auch... ein fully nach meinem geschmack


----------



## promises (15. Juli 2008)

finds gut!
allerdings mag ich die Michelin nicht.


----------



## GlanDas (15. Juli 2008)

Du bastels viel an deinen Rädern rum, wa?


----------



## müsing (15. Juli 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> So hier mal mein momentaner Aufbau: 9,4kg



sehr schönes rad


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juli 2008)

Das Ding ist einfach mal sehr gut.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. Juli 2008)

Zu den Reifen passt der Ausdruck "hässlich", der Resr ist dafür aber sehr schön. 
Wie immer bei Deinen Bikes gefällt mir das cleane, gradlininge Design


----------



## -MaLi- (15. Juli 2008)

das ist mal ein geiles racefully  das schaut richtig hammer aus, so richtig dynamisch


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

was is das eig fürn CD??
edit: ein jekyll o?
andere frage: wieviel wiegt es?


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Juli 2008)

Das wars dann mit Tuning ,von nun an gehts nur noch bergauf mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Das wars dann mit Tuning ,von nun an gehts nur noch bergauf mit dem Gewicht.




u das wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Juli 2008)

Reifen mit fetten Noppen und n Silberner CK LRS


----------



## mete (15. Juli 2008)

promises schrieb:


> finds gut!
> allerdings mag ich die Michelin nicht.



Stimmt, die XLS sind nicht schön, dafür aber in der Tubelessversion extrem pannensicher, mit hervorragendem Grip und annehmbarem Rollwiderstand...allerdings bei fast 800g Gewicht pro Stück....der ideale Trainigsreifen .

@agressor2: das ist ein Jekyll 1


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> @agressor2: das ist ein Jekyll 1


----------



## kilowahn (16. Juli 2008)

rahmen: on one scandAl
gabel: maverick sc32
laufräder: hope/maverick mit DT superComps auf DT X470
bremsen: marta sl
schaltung: X.O / X.9

Am Lenker wird noch was verändert (vermutlich kommt da ein
SQLab 314 drauf - und der Vorbau kann vielleicht auch noch 10mm
länger sein) 

und: ja, ich weiß, die bremsleitungen könnten noch gekürzt werden - 
wird auch noch geschehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2008)

@kilowahn:
taugt das mit der umgetravelten gabel? hab schon gegenteiliges gehoert


----------



## kilowahn (16. Juli 2008)

kann ich noch nix konkretes zu sagen - erster eindruck von der probefahrt war auf jeden fall positiv - war aber noch kein trail dabei...

ein nachteil von der maverick ist mir aber schon aufgefallen:
ich kann den empfänger von meinem hac4 nicht mehr sinnig anbringen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juli 2008)

kilowahn schrieb:


> kann ich noch nix konkretes zu sagen - erster eindruck von der probefahrt war auf jeden fall positiv - war aber noch kein trail dabei...
> 
> ein nachteil von der maverick ist mir aber schon aufgefallen:
> ich kann den empfänger von meinem hac4 nicht mehr sinnig anbringen



Hinten am Rahmen?


----------



## kilowahn (17. Juli 2008)

hab ich auch schon überlegt, hast du das schon mal probiert?
ich dachte, dass dann warscheinlich die beine zwischen dem
sender und dem empfänger sind und das deshalb auch wieder 
nicht klappt.

ich muss mal hier im forum suchen - bin sicher nicht der erste
mit dem problem...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal ein bißchen geschraubt......


















Minimale Änderungen folgen noch....Kurbeln, Schaltwerk, Pedale und Stütze...kommt WCS.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (17. Juli 2008)




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2008)

kilowahn schrieb:


> ein nachteil von der maverick ist mir aber schon aufgefallen:
> ich kann den empfänger von meinem hac4 nicht mehr sinnig anbringen



Die Lefty Fahrer, die ich kenne, haben ihre Sender an der Bremsleitung befestigt. Funktioniert auch ganz gut, aber das sind auch nur die kleinen standard Sigma Sender mit Kabel. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der vom HAC4 ist.
Ansonsten halt die beschriebene Hinterrad-Variante.


----------



## Triturbo (17. Juli 2008)

Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild vom Bike von BastiBiker


----------



## CrashOversteel (17. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


>



Geil, das ist mal eine Idee  ich glaub ich muss mal aus ner Platte das Logo von the Offspring machen.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein bißchen geschraubt......


geil!

u der rahmen von redwood is ja hammer! cheetah hab ich noch nie gehört...aber schöne homepage haben die
gruß


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

Ach übrigens der Rahmen ist ein Quantec Superlight in 22 Zoll.
Mag keine so kleinen Fuddelrahmen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

sieht brachial aus!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

wie der Herr so des Gscherr.
Bin auch nicht grad das Leichtgewicht vorm Herrn, mit 97 kilo 
purem Testosteron.... brauch ich was stabiles.
Gewicht aber trotzdem nur 10,3 kilo, Tendenz nach unten wenn ich komplett
fertig bin.
Es freut mich das mein Rädchen Anklang findet...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

10,3?? das is hart. (im positiven sinne) was hast du für laufräder?
aber mir fällt grad auf dass die gabel ziemlich heraussticht weil sie nicht matt is wie der rest...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

LRS......Mavic xc517 mit DT Revolution Speichen, Hügi DT 240er Naben.
Speichen Antriebsseite 2.0-1.8-2.0 der Rest alles 1.8-1.5-1.8
Ja das mit der Gabel, die ist halt mit Klarlack überzogen zum Schutz.
gruß
Stolli


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> LRS......Mavic xc517 mit DT Revolution Speichen, Hügi DT 240er Naben.
> Speichen Antriebsseite 2.0-1.8-2.0 der Rest alles 1.8-1.5-1.8
> Ja das mit der Gabel, die ist halt mit Klarlack überzogen zum Schutz.
> gruß
> Stolli



schön schön
aber an dem guten stück würd ich auch nich rumexperimentiern. nachher beißte dich in arsch...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schön schön
> aber an dem guten stück würd ich auch nich rumexperimentiern. nachher beißte dich in arsch...




Des mach ich eh net...keine Panik die Gabel bleibt wie sie ist.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Des mach ich eh net...keine Panik die Gabel bleibt wie sie ist.
> Gruß
> Stolli




viel spass mit deinem hobel!
edit: starrgabeln vor!


----------



## Ezetrol (18. Juli 2008)

Ich lieb mein Bike einfach (auch wenn's nur ein Bulls Rahmen ist)

Kommt übrigens demnächst noch ein anderer Rahmen!!!


----------



## herr.gigs (18. Juli 2008)

Warum kaufst du dir ein neues Copperhead und dann noch einen anderen Rahmen? Sind halt nicht die leichtesten, ich fahre das neue Bushmaster 2 Disc, aber sehen beide doch in weiß recht geil aus und Gewicht/Preis passt auch (nach etwas Tuning).


----------



## hillepalle (18. Juli 2008)

Einfach, weil soooo schön ist





Laufräder kamen noch andre rein...tss, ist leider nicht meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. Juli 2008)

hillepalle schrieb:


> Einfach, weil soooo schön ist
> Laufräder kamen noch andre rein...tss, ist leider nicht meins...



Ansichtssache... Ich finds definitiv zu bunt. Und die Rahmenform erinnert mich an Corratec.


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juli 2008)

Mann ey! Da schaut man nach langer zeit mal wieder hier rein und dann sowas! Nimm bitte das Viner raus, das verursacht Augenkrebs.


----------



## Heinze (18. Juli 2008)

redwood schrieb:


>



Ich trau mich mal das zu zitieren..ein geiles Bike! So muss für mich eine Spassmaschine aussehen (man beachte den Scheibendurchmesser). Geil!


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Lefty Fahrer, die ich kenne, haben ihre Sender an der Bremsleitung befestigt. Funktioniert auch ganz gut, aber das sind auch nur die kleinen standard Sigma Sender mit Kabel. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der vom HAC4 ist.
> Ansonsten halt die beschriebene Hinterrad-Variante.



lefty finger oder die günstiger variante von fahrrad kohl


----------



## Deleted 57670 (18. Juli 2008)

Danke, 
gerade frisch aufgebaut.
ja, die Bremsen mussten sein. dazu die Magura Gabel mit Absenkung, einfach ein Traum.
Als nächstes kommt noch ne Rohloff rein.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juli 2008)

wirklich schöner rahmen. aber die zugverlegung am unterrohr sieht etwas 'rustikal' aus
u wo geht die hydraulikleitung hin die unterm tretlager lang läuft? die leitung zur bremse geht ja drüber lang. o is das etwa der zug für die schaltung?
gruß


----------



## chri55 (18. Juli 2008)

das sind die Züge für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk.
--> keine Hydraulikleitung sondern Bowdenzug


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juli 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> das sind die Züge für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk.
> --> keine Hydraulikleitung sondern Bowdenzug



hat mich bloß gewundert weils genauso dick aussieht wie die hydraulikleitung u weil halt der bowdenzug komplett verdeckt verlegt ist
aber is das nich ein bisschen unpraktisch dass der zug links verlegt wird wenn der dann nach hinten rechts muss?


----------



## Danielsan79 (19. Juli 2008)

Also dieses Mattschwarze "Ghostrider" Rad ist natürlich ein Kuriosum und fällt natürlich auf. Es sieht aus wie ein Rennrad mit dicken Reifen, ich persönlich mag mehr die MTB Form mit stark abfallendem Oberrohr aber trotzdem hat es was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillepalle (19. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mann ey! Da schaut man nach langer zeit mal wieder hier rein und dann sowas! Nimm bitte das Viner raus, das verursacht Augenkrebs.



Och mann ey, da hat man grad seine "Liebe" der Saison gefunden, und dann dies Genöhle.

Apropos: Dem Rahmen des Cheetah kann ich nichts abgewinnen(von der gruseligen Zugverlegung mal abgesehen. Woher kommt eigentlich diese Unsitte, an den Knotenpunkten so ne blöde Röhre einzuschweißen? Das ist doch Murks!

Irgend so ein kleiner Brater im Ruhrgebiet macht das auch(Hole of shame)...was soll das?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juli 2008)

Ja, Berg-Bikes schweißen ähnliche Bikes. Aber sie sind meiner Meinung nach schöner als das Cheetah. Und edeler.


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juli 2008)

Sind das BMX Ketten ?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Die Fotos sind von der org. Homepage und es ging nur um die Rahmen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich finde beide pottenhässlich...


----------



## CSB (19. Juli 2008)

Sieht nicht nur hässlich aus sondern bringt keinerlei Vorteile..weder Steifigkeit noch Gewicht lassen sich durch so'ne schwachsinnige Konstruktion erheblich verbessern.

Meiner Meinung nach nur ein optischer Gag!

Das habe ich auch "Mr.Berg" letztes Jahr in Willingen versucht klarzumachen.
Der Typ konnte keine schlüssigen Argumente oder z.B. Messwerte liefern um die Vorteile seines Rahmendesigns zu beweisen...

Am Cheetah macht so ein Zwischenstück zumindest fertigungstechnisch
Sinn. Damit lassen sich die vier aufeinandertreffenden Rohre viel einfacher verbinden bzw. schweissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (19. Juli 2008)

hi,
ich glaube, da wurde einfach die not zur tugend gemacht. man erspart sich den technischen aufwand, das unterrohr vor dem steuerrohr zu biegen, wie z.b. beim rocky mountain vertex oder den spezialized hardtails. so schweisst man einfach zwei rohre gewinkelt aneinander.

trotzdem finde ich das berg sogar recht ansprechend.
und am ende ist das natürlich auch reine markenbildung. spätestens seit dem gt triangle weiß man um den wert der wiedererkennbarkeit 




CSB schrieb:


> Sieht nicht nur hässlich aus sondern bringt keinerlei Vorteile..weder Steifigkeit noch Gewicht lassen sich durch so'ne schwachsinnige Konstruktion erheblich verbessern.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach nur ein optischer Gag!
> 
> ...


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Juli 2008)

Also,das Viner sieht doch irgendwie cool aus.Weit davon entfernt als Mainstream-Bike bezeichnet zu werden.Richtig geil


----------



## hillepalle (19. Juli 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch "Mr.Berg" letztes Jahr in Willingen versucht klarzumachen.
> Der Typ konnte keine schlüssigen Argumente oder z.B. Messwerte liefern um die Vorteile seines Rahmendesigns zu beweisen...



Eben, roll mal nen Blatt Papier zusammen und drück drauf - das wabert nur so rum. Und dann am Rahmen wo Druck- oder Biegebelastungen drauf liegen?
Halten wird's schon, es bleibt aber hahnebüchener Murks!


----------



## Jobo21 (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier meine aktuelle und gleichzeitig letzte Ausbaustufe.

















Teileliste:

Rahmen:             Specialized S-Works M5 2007
Gabel:                 Rock Shox SID Race 2009  Pushloc
Laufräder:           DT Swiss XR4.1d - 240 SNabe vorne Hügi 240 
Schnellspanner:  Carbon-Ti
Reifen:                Racing Ralph 2,1
Schläuche:           Michelin Aircomp Latex 
Schaltwerk:         XTR RD-M 972
Schalthebel:       XTR SL-M970
Schalthüllen:       Nokon
Umwerfer:          XTR FD-M 970
Kurbel:               XTR FC-M970
Pedale:                PD-M 959
Kette:                  CN 7701
Kassette:             XT M 770
Griffe:                 Procraft Superlite
Steuersatz:          Tune Bobo
Vorbau:              Syntace F99 90mm
Lenker:              Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Bremse:             Avid Juicy Ultimate
Sattelstütze:       Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel :               Specialized Phenom SL 143mm
Sattelklemme:   Tune Würger 
Schrauben:         Titan+Alu
Computer:          CM434
Rahmenschutz Unterrohr: BBB 

Gewicht: 9,95 Kilo

Gruss Frank


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. Juli 2008)

gefällt 

warum der compi am rahmen ?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juli 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> warum der compi am rahmen ?



ich hab ihn auch da. am lenker siehts aufgeräumter aus u es is in sofern praktisch dass er wenn man einen platten hat u das rad umdreht er nich im weg is. u es hat nich jeder
gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2008)

Sowohl S-Works als auch Chethaa sind sehr lecker!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. Juli 2008)

schönes rad


----------



## chri55 (19. Juli 2008)

ja sehr schick, aber die normale Thomson hätte es bei der Sattelposition doch auch getan oder? find ich etwas schöner


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juli 2008)

[polarisationsmode]



[/polarisationsmode]
heute is es schön dreckig geworden
hab jetz endlich clickpedale.
gabelschaft u leitungen werden endlich gekürzt sowie wieder mein älterer alulenker montiert mit neuen griffen u eventuell barends
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi
Hier kommt mein NoSaint.

















Mfg Flo


----------



## M!ke (20. Juli 2008)

Geil 

Farblich super abgestimmt...

Was wiegt es?


----------



## Flo7 (20. Juli 2008)

M!ke schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> Farblich super abgestimmt...
> 
> Was wiegt es?




Danke


Wiege tut es soviel:






Mfg flo


----------



## M!ke (20. Juli 2008)

Hast du ne Teileliste für mich?


----------



## hellmachine (20. Juli 2008)

hi, sieht schick aus. kannst du mir evtl sagen, welche rahmenhöhe das ist, und wie groß du bist? ich tippe mal auf 17" rahmen, oder?



Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hier kommt mein NoSaint.
> Mfg Flo


----------



## Affekopp (20. Juli 2008)

@flo7
wie mach sich der HighRoller am Vorderrad, vor allem im Bezug auf den Rollwiederstand!?


----------



## Il Capitano (20. Juli 2008)

Waaarum hängt da jetz ne FSA Kurbel dran? War doch iwann mal ne weiße Next und mal Powerarms...!? Lagerprobleme?

Edit: Geiles Bike 
edit2: habs schon nachgelesen


----------



## Flo7 (20. Juli 2008)

HI

Freut mich, dass es euch so gefällt.

@M!ke: Hier bitte die Teileliste:

Teil	Hersteller & Bezeichnung	Gewicht
Rahmen:	NoSaint MaxAri 17" inkl. Kleinzeug	1013,0
Gabel:	Sid Worldcup mit Poploc	1325,0
Steuersatz:	Tune Bubu	64,0
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Tune GumGum+Kappe	12,0
Spacer:	Alu Superlight 5mm	2,0
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 105mm ohne Titanschrauben	104,0
Lenker:	Easton EC 90	104,0
Griffe:	BBB Tour inkl. Endkappen	18,0
Sattelklemme:	Soul Kouzak	8,0
Sattelstütze:	AX Lightness Europa	125,0
Sattel:	Tune Speedneedle Leder	92,0
Spanner:	Control Tech TI Spannachsen	42,0
VR-Nabe:	DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l	647,0
HR-Nabe:	DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l	727,0
Speichen:	DT-Swiss Revolution 2.0-1,5 verlötet!	
Nippel:	DT-Swiss Alu 2.0 56stk	0,0
Felgen:	Notubes Olympic´s 28l	0,0
Felgenband:	Notubes Yellow Tape	12,0
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Notubes Stan´s 2x60ml+ 2 Ventile	134,0
Vorderreifen:	Maxxis High Roller 2.1 Excepition	460,0
Hinterreifen:	Maxxis Flyweight 2.1	328,0
Innenlager:	Xtr 970er ohne Hülse	87,0
Kurbeln:	FSA K-Force Light	674,0
Pedale:	Egg Beater TI	236,0
Kassette:	XTR 11-34	240,0
Kette:	Dura Ace 7801  	256,0
Schaltgriffe:	Sram 9.0sl Custom inkl. Schaltzüge mit Aluschrauben	178,0
Schaltwerk:	Sram X-0 medium	198,0
Umwerfer:	Xtr 970er+ Alu Schrauben	140,0
Schaltaußenhüllen:	Nokon mit Inliner	30,0
Schaltinnenzüge:	Shimano	0,0
Vorderbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 160er inkl. Center Lock Adapter	320,0
Hinterbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 140er inkl. Center Lock Adapter	320,0
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger inkl. Schrauben	10,0
Summe:		7906,0


@hellmachine: Es ist ein 17" und passt perfekt bei 172cm.

@Affekopp: Ich bin supa zufrieden mit dem Reifen. Bin davor die ganze Saison V/H High Roller gefahren und bin voll begeistert. Aus Gewichtsgründen hab ich hinten nun den Flyweight und bin auch voll zufrieden.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Shorty2682 (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> [polarisationsmode]
> 
> [/polarisationsmode]
> heute is es schön dreckig geworden
> ...



Hi...
hast du ne gekröpfte stütze mit dem gekröpften ende nach vorne montiert?  sieht alles andere als gesund für die Schrauben aus...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

Shorty2682 schrieb:


> Hi...
> hast du ne gekröpfte stütze mit dem gekröpften ende nach vorne montiert?  sieht alles andere als gesund für die Schrauben aus...........



jap. alle schrauben sind voll im gewinde drin u es fährt sich bestens. u solange kein neues geld in die kasse kommt bleibt es so
gruß


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Juli 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Also dieses Mattschwarze "Ghostrider" Rad ist natürlich ein Kuriosum und fällt natürlich auf. Es sieht aus wie ein Rennrad mit dicken Reifen, ich persönlich mag mehr die MTB Form mit stark abfallendem Oberrohr aber trotzdem hat es was.



Danke danke das hört man gerne, die Reifen hab ich gewonnen.
Werde aber ggf. wieder wechseln wenn die Schluffen nix taugen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## keroson (20. Juli 2008)

sodelle:




Die ein oder andere Schraube wird wahrscheinlich noch getauscht, und man entschuldige den LRS, mein andere wird gerade von Felix dem Wolf bearbeitet. Ich sag mal "Ich habe fertig". (9,8 so, 9,2 mit anderem LRS)


----------



## rboncube (20. Juli 2008)

Meins hat jetzt 2500km drauf und bin immer noch zufrieden.
Neu sind die XT Kurbel, der SLR und die Smicahörnchen.

 
 


Hoffe es gefällt.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Meins hat jetzt 2500km drauf und bin immer noch zufrieden.
> Neu sind die XT Kurbel, der SLR und die Smicahörnchen.
> Hoffe es gefällt.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



insgesamt von rechts gesehn ja. sieht gut aus. aber von links... den elendig langen dämpfer find ich schrecklich. sorry. u die schweißnähte an steuerrohr, ober- u unterrohr sehen recht unregelmäßig aus...
wieviel federweg hat denn die gabel?
gruß

edit: auf die gefahr hin dass ich mich unbeliebt mache...nöp gefällt mir doch nich. aber geschmäcker isnd ja verschieden


----------



## rboncube (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> insgesamt von rechts gesehn ja. sieht gut aus. aber von links... den elendig langen dämpfer find ich schrecklich. sorry. u die schweißnähte an steuerrohr, ober- u unterrohr sehen recht unregelmäßig aus...
> wieviel federweg hat denn die gabel?
> gruß
> 
> edit: auf die gefahr hin dass ich mich unbeliebt mache...nöp gefällt mir doch nich. aber geschmäcker isnd ja verschieden




Nöö, du machst dich bestimmt nicht unbeliebt. Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge immer wilkommen.
Ja, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. Ich persönlich finde den Rahmen klasse. Sind ganz normal verarbeitete (saubere) Schweißnähte.
Mir wäre ein Hardtail auch lieber gewesen, aber wegen Rückenproblemen fahr ich ein Fully. Und das ist einer der schönsten Fullyrahmen (meine Meinung) Gabel hat 100mm, fliegt aber demnächst raus. Kommt ne Durin in weiss rein.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

100mm? sieht eher wie 80 o sogar weniger aus!? aufm 2. bild isses extrem find ich
edit: ne durin is ne gute idee


----------



## xc-mtb (20. Juli 2008)

So, endlich mal Zeit, das komplette Rad zu zeigen. Bilder vom Rahmen gibt es ja schon länger. Fährt sich spitzenmässig, leider musste ich den ersten Renneinsatz am letzten Sonntag in Saalhausen bereits nach 5 bis 10 min wieder abbrechen. Fieser Sturz und dadurch dann kapitaler Ausfall des vorderen Laufrades!!! Peinliche Sache gleich in der ersten Abfahrt, sowas ist mir noch nie passiert
Der Rahmen hat zum Glück nichts wildes abbekommen.














Der Aufbau ist nicht superleicht, aber dafür Race- und Alltagstauglich! Die Verarbeitung ist ein Traum.

Bis dann

Matze


----------



## rboncube (21. Juli 2008)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> So, endlich mal Zeit, das komplette Rad zu zeigen. Bilder vom Rahmen gibt es ja schon länger. Fährt sich spitzenmässig, leider musste ich den ersten Renneinsatz am letzten Sonntag in Saalhausen bereits nach 5 bis 10 min wieder abbrechen. Fieser Sturz und dadurch dann kapitaler Ausfall des vorderen Laufrades!!! Peinliche Sache gleich in der ersten Abfahrt, sowas ist mir noch nie passiert
> Der Rahmen hat zum Glück nichts wildes abbekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts nichts mehr zu sagen. Eines der schönsten Bikes im Forum. Scapin baut soooo wunderschöne Rahmen. Egal ob MTB oder RR.
Das einzige was mich stört´ist die Fox mit der blauen Schrift (wie wärs mit ner Durin?) und die Lenkerhörnchen sehen auch recht globig aus.(Sind das Tune).

Geiles Bike, viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. Juli 2008)

Verarbeitung mag toll sein. Die Rahmen gefallen mir optisch dennoch überhaupt nicht. Diese Form der Streben und die über dem Oberrohr angesetzten Sitzstreben... schaut in meinen Augen unharmonisch aus.


----------



## Danielsan79 (21. Juli 2008)

Find ich jetzt auch nicht so schön, die Rohre sind auch etwas dünn wie Spaghetti


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Juli 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt auch nicht so schön, die Rohre sind auch etwas dünn wie Spaghetti



ist halt stahl


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juli 2008)

@ keroson

was ist das für ne Sattelstütze ? Sieht aus wie eine Easton EC90 ohne Decails ?


----------



## keroson (21. Juli 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ keroson
> 
> was ist das für ne Sattelstütze ? Sieht aus wie eine Easton EC90 ohne Decails ?



ja, Decals vorsichtig abgeschliffen, lackiert und poliert... ausserdem kcnc Jokes (hab ich blau eloxieren lassen) und Titanschrauben. Gewicht hab ich nicht gewogen, die tuningteile kamen mitten in der Saison, und da wars mir dann wichtiger da sie gleich am Bike waren, als auf der Waage..


----------



## Isar2 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem hier ein wunderschönes SCAPIN Bike bildermäßig verewigt wurde, wollte ich Euch mein SCAPIN auch mal nich vorenthalten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2008)

Eine schlankere Kurbel würde das Rad ungemein aufwerten. 

Das Centurion finde ich super. Einer der wenigen Fullyrahmen, an denen man zwei Flaschenhalter befestigen kann. Hier paßt nach meinem Geschmack auch die XT-Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (21. Juli 2008)




----------



## sHub3Rt (21. Juli 2008)

würd die decals an den felgen entfernen, die machen den gesamteindruck recht unruhig.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder mein Element:


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. Juli 2008)

Hmmm.......ist das Bild verzogen oder ist das Bike irgendwie so hochbeinig....?
Eigentlich ein schönes Bike, kommt mir aber irgendwie so hoch vor.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (21. Juli 2008)

hm.... könnte auch einfach nur ein großer rahmen sein... aba ich glaube ein nur verschwommener rahmen auf nem sonst seeehr scharfen bild ist wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## gurkenfolie (22. Juli 2008)

na die schweissnähte am rocky sehen doch mal schäbig aus...


----------



## Lizzard (22. Juli 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> na die schweissnähte am rocky sehen doch mal schäbig aus...



Ja, die Verbindung Unterrohr/Steuerrohr sieht übel aus...  Was ist da denn los?


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meins!






Vorbau kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein Thomson ran.
Lenker wird auch noch getauscht und die Bar-Ends gegen weiße Procraft.

Hier in groß:
http://profile.dhd24.com/extralite/fotos/a-25290/

Leider nur ein Handy-Bild!


----------



## Deleted 57670 (22. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich finde beide pottenhässlich...



Meinst du  damit etwa beide Berg oder auch mein schönes Cheetah?


Die Leitungsverlegung ist wirklich Rustikal und die Bremsleitung geht locker übers Tretlager( das ist verbesserungswürdig).
Der schönste Rahmen ist es wirklich nicht, aber die Geo passt mir Perfekt, Sehr Stabil, 2,4er Reifen hinten.Fette Bremsen.Gabelabsenkung zum Klettern, 
 Und demnächst die Aufrüstung auf Rohloff(dann Passt die inksseitige Zugverlegung).
Die Flaschenhalterlöcher sind leider auch nicht mittig im Rahmen.
Es ist wirklich ein Spassbike, sehr zuverlässig,stabil,recht leicht ..und günstig, habs für 1400 hinbekommen.
das Wasserohr hat natürlich einen Sinn, da Quetsch ich meine Powergels rein.

Die Scapins sind einfach Geil






Die Scapins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. Juli 2008)

redwood schrieb:


> Die Flaschenhalterlöcher sind leider auch nicht mittig im Rahmen.



Das kann auch gewollt sein. Ist bei meinem Trenga bei den Bohrungen am Sitzrohr genauso. Effekt: man bekommt die Flasche (nach der richtigen Seite) leichter raus, als wenn sie mittig sitzen würde. "Its not a bug, its a feature" .

Beim Poison dachte ich zuerst "laaangweilig", aber wenn man mal genauer hinschaut: Sehr spannender Aufbau. Gefällt mir. Das hat ein besseres Bild verdient. Allerdings könnte man streiten, ob der "Billigrahmen" für eine Kilo und eine Next LP standesgemäß ist.


----------



## Triturbo (22. Juli 2008)

@ Syncros: Gefällt mir sehr gut, bis auf diese farbigen Züge, die waren noch nie mein Ding. Gewicht ??


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juli 2008)

Also der Rahmen ist ein 19", wirkt auf den Bildern leider etwas staksig. Zu den Schweißnähten: Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal ein neues Pulverkleid, vielleicht kommt das daher. 
Ist mir aber beides recht gleich, es fährt sich toll und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Beim Poison dachte ich zuerst "laaangweilig", aber wenn man mal genauer hinschaut: Sehr spannender Aufbau. Gefällt mir. Das hat ein besseres Bild verdient. Allerdings könnte man streiten, ob der "Billigrahmen" für eine Kilo und eine Next LP standesgemäß ist.



Nö, so langweilig isses nicht. Fährt sich auch sehr gut. 

Vorher hatte ich ein Porsche Bike S Rahmen. Der ist mir aber irgendwie zu klein jetzt und zeigt auch so ein paar Haarrisse in der Pulverbeschichtung an genau der Stelle, wo ich am ehesten vermuten würde, dass er reißt.

Von daher musste was neues her.

Eigentlich wollte ich einen Nicolai Argon CC haben. Aber leider fehlt dazu im Moment absolut die Kohle. Da das Fahren mit dem Porsche-Dingen aber kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat, ich aber aufs Biken auch nicht verzichten wollte, hab ich mir halt erstmal was gekauft, was vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis interessant ist und einigermaßen gut aussieht.

Wenn mal wieder Geld da ist, wird der Traum vom Argon ja vlt. noch Wirklichkeit.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos:














Größer hier:
http://profile.dhd24.com/extralite/fotos/

Bessere Bilder habe ich im Moment leider nicht, da ich keine DigiCam hab. Müsste ich mir mal leihen.

Austattung:

Rahmen - Poison Zyankali
Gabel - German A: Kilo
Laufräder - Extralite Extraterra
Sattelstütze - Thomson Elite
Vorbau - Syncros (wir getauscht gegen Thomson)
Lenker - Syncros Easton (wird auch noch getauscht)
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR GelFlow Team Edition
Spanner - Hope (wird getauscht gegen KCNC)
Klemmschelle - Hope (wird getauscht gegen KCNC)
Schaltung - komplett XTR
Bremsen - XTR V-Brakes
Züge - Nokon
Schläuche - Michelin Latex
Reifen - Schwalbe Nobby Nic
BarEnds - Acor
Griffe - Raceface Good'n'Evil
Kurbel - Raceface Next LP
Innenlager - Raceface Taperlock
Kassette und Kette - SRAM
Pedale - Shimano 959
Computer - Shimano Flight Deck
Flaschenhalter - Tune
Steuersatz - Leichtkraft Keil

Gewicht: 10,5 kg zur Zeit

Mit andren Reifen (Twister Suupersonic) komme ich auf knapp 10 kg. Und wenn ich noch nen paar Teile tausche auch locker unter 10 kg.


----------



## Affekopp (22. Juli 2008)

Wie lange fährst du die GA Gabel schon? 

Vor allem wie fährt Sie sich und ist Sie bisher schon mal Durchgeschlagen?!

Was kannst du bis jetzt über die Lagerqualität sagen?!

Liebäugele schon lange mit der "kilo" aber irgendwie wiederspricht es dem Ideal eines Streßfreien HT, da wie bei den meisten Fully´s jede Menge Lager in dem Federmechanismus verbaut sind!


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juli 2008)

Über die Suche findest du bestimmt den Thread, der sich ausgiebig mit der Kilo beschäftigt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=87160&highlight=kilo+kann

Da bekommst du auf alle Fragen Antworten.

In diesen Thread gehört das ja nicht rein.

Nur soviel:
Ich hab die Gabel jetzt 2,5 Jahre. Anfangs mit Stahlfederdämpfer, was aber für mich zu weich war, auch mit der härtesten Feder die von denen angeboten wird/wurde. 

Die Gabel ist bei guter Abstimmung extrem sensibel (Stahlfeder noch sensibler). Spricht bei der kleinsten Unebenheit an. Im Hardtail merkt man das gewaltig, wenn es am Arsch rummst und man vorher in den Handgelenken absolut nichts gemerkt hat bei Übrfahren einer Unebenheit.

Durchgeschlagen ist sie mir noch nie. Ich heize aber auch nicht so viel im Gelände rum.

Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu andren Gabeln hab ich auch keine, da ich vorher immer nur starr gefahren bin.

Die Lager haben bei bislang noch kein Spiel nach ca. 2000 km. Mehr bin ich der Zeit leider nicht gefahren (keine Zeit).

Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Teil. Der Service von GA ist auch sehr gut. Da kann man nicht klagen. Allerdings ist das alles nicht ganz billig.

Ich hatte die Gabel auch schon mehrfach dort.
1. Steuerrohr zu kurz abgesägt und neues einbauen lassen 
2. Dämpfer getauscht (natürlich nur Dämpfer eingeschickt)
3. Gabel von Standard-schwarz in weiß pulvern lassen und  schwarze Hebelage montieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (22. Juli 2008)

Danke, hast mir schon alle Fragen beantwortet!

Mfg


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juli 2008)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Danke, hast mir schon alle Fragen beantwortet!
> 
> Mfg



Das einzige was ich noch vergessen hab:

Mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer der ja nun zu weich für mich war, ist die Gabel schonmal soweit eingetaucht, dass die Krone den Reifen berührt hat. Zum Beispiel, wenn man sich vorne abgestoßen hat (Bunny-Hop, oder Bordstein hoch oder sowas).

Aber das ist mir mit dem Luftdämpfer noch nie passiert.

Also wenn man den passenden Dämpfer hat und der auch richtig abgestimmt ist, gibt es da absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juli 2008)

redwood schrieb:


> Meinst du  damit etwa beide Berg oder auch mein schönes Cheetah?



Sowohl als auch 

Wobei mir das Cheetah schon etwas besser gefällt als die Berg.
Aber ist vom Look gar nicht mein Fall.
Sicher aber schön stabil und bei den Anbauteilen und den grossen Scheiben wirst Du das auch brauchen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Juli 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier meine aktuelle und gleichzeitig letzte Ausbaustufe.



da haste deine felgen aber schon ordentlich ramponiert....
normale abnutzung, oder eher aufgrund Rabiater Fahrweise entstanden?


----------



## SBIKERC (22. Juli 2008)

Syncros schrieb:


> Nö, so langweilig isses nicht. Fährt sich auch sehr gut.
> 
> Vorher hatte ich ein Porsche Bike S Rahmen. Der ist mir aber irgendwie zu klein jetzt und zeigt auch so ein paar Haarrisse in der Pulverbeschichtung an genau der Stelle, wo ich am ehesten vermuten würde, dass er reißt.
> 
> ...




ein Poison mit so teuren Teilen hab ich noch nie gesehen
schönes Bike, die Gabel ist aber geschmackssache


----------



## Affekopp (22. Juli 2008)

> da haste deine felgen aber schon ordentlich ramponiert....
> normale abnutzung, oder eher aufgrund Rabiater Fahrweise entstanden?



So sieht meine XR 4.1 auch nach 4 Jahren aus. Ich würde nicht sagen Rabiate Fahrweise, sondern normale Gebrauchsspuren...


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juli 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ein Poison mit so teuren Teilen hab ich noch nie gesehen
> schönes Bike, die Gabel ist aber geschmackssache



Ja, wie gesagt, der Rahmen ist eher eine Notlösung.
Aber bislang bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Auch optisch kann man wie ich finde nicht meckern. Ich hätte ihn mir etwas leichter erhofft, aber es geht.

Über der Gabel scheiden sich die Geister, das stimmt. Aber ich mag gerne Teile, die etwas außergewöhnlich sind. Daher vorher auch der Porsche-Rahmen und die anderen nicht ganz alltäglichen Teile.

Aber ich möchte bezweifeln, dass man eine andere Gabel mit vergleichbarem Ansprechverhalten bei ähnlichem Gewicht findet.

Ich finde die Gabel auch optisch wesentlich interessanter um nicht zu sagen schöner als der ganze Einheitsbrei, den man sonst so findet.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juli 2008)

Ist auch ganz legitim der Aufbau finde ich.
Bei mir ist's dieses Jahr nach dem Umzug auch erstmal etwas knapper, deshalb hole ich mir ja auch etwas günstigeres mit guten Teilen.
Nächstes Jahr wird dann halt gescheit nachgerüstet...
Ich mag die GA zwar gar nicht, passt optisch aber voll ins Konzept.


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2008)

zweifellos noch viel Leichtbauspielraum, aber erstmal wird wieder gespart


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Juli 2008)

Würde die Hope-Teile übrigens dran lassen. Funktion, Klemmkraft und vor allem Qualität ist bei denen über jeden Zweifel erhaben, da würde ich nicht wegen ein paar Gramm weniger drauf verzichten wollen.

@Jierdan: Auch sehr schön, den Rahmen fand ich eh schon immer toll. Schwarze Kurbel, schönerer Sattel und evtl. noch ne blaue Hope-Klemme, dann gibts da - bis auf den Spacerturm - nicht mehr viel auszusetzen. Aber gib mir sofort meine Laufräder zurück .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (22. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Würde die Hope-Teile übrigens dran lassen. Funktion, Klemmkraft und vor allem Qualität ist bei denen über jeden Zweifel erhaben, da würde ich nicht wegen ein paar Gramm weniger drauf verzichten wollen.



Ich bin an sich auch zufrieden mit den Hope-Spannern, aber die sind schon sehr schwer. Mit KCNC komm ich auf die Hälfte.

Die Spanner wiegen 125g und die Schelle 52g. Da wiegen meine Salsa-Teile schon erhelblich weniger, die ich noch rumliegen hab, aber die gibts es leider nicht in rot, sonst wären die erste Wahl.

Naja, mal sehen. Aber der Vorbau muss definitiv weg. Der ist VIEL zu schwer.


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2008)

Danke :>

Kurbel gibts irgendwann ne XTR sobald wieder Geld da ist, und der Sattel weicht wahrscheinlich nem weißen SLR TT (ich bin mir dessen bewusst, wie empfindlich der leider ist : ( ). Ansonsten liebäugl ich ich noch mit den weißen Spank-Griffen, mal sehn.
Die Hope-Klemme ist ne gute Idee! Hatte außerdem noch vor die Schnellspanner durch diese superleichten, eloxierten Achsen ohne Schnellspanner zu ersetzen, leider weiß ich nicht, von welchem Hersteller die sind und find auch nix dazu irgendwie :< kann mir da jemand auf die sprünge helfen?

und nix da, der LRS bleibt bei mir, der is geil!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn offtopic: Die Schraubachsen gibt's z.B. von Tune, Heylight, Controltech, Keil, Mounty Special, BBB, XLC in unterschiedlichen Gewichtsklassen, weiß allerdings nicht, ob auch in farbig.
Blaue kenne ich von Brand-X (ChainReactionCycles), die wiegen aber ca. 75 Gramm. Da würde ich wohl eher KCNC nehmen.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (22. Juli 2008)

Mein Speed II in der aktuellen Version


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Juli 2008)

schick schick, nur die Gabel müsste noch weiss sein.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2008)

das endorfin ist bis auf die gabel ein traum


----------



## hellmachine (23. Juli 2008)

hi, das bike sieht exzellent aus! ich überlege, den selben rahmen für meine freundin aufzubauen. ist das ein 17"? darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist? sie ist 1,71 und der 19" scheint mir einfach zu groß zu sein...



radlpower schrieb:


> Hier mal meins: Zoulou Cooma, in dem Aufbau 9,7 kg


----------



## Mr.hardtail (23. Juli 2008)

@Kermit + Bueschi: Danke für die Kritik. Hab hier noch eine weisse SID Team '08, aber die Fox geht meiner Meinung nach einfach besser auf schwierigen Trails.


----------



## sHub3Rt (23. Juli 2008)

*hoilz* schenkzt du mir das endorfin? 

jaja, ist ja gut, war ja nur ne frage 

nee mal ernsthaft, total doll des bikerl. will schon seit ewigkeiten nen endorfin haben... und so schlimm findsch die gabel auch nicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LRS Backfire Ca (24. Juli 2008)

Kann mir jemand ne gute Sattelstuetze empfehlen? Meine ist voll verschmunkt vom hoch und runter machen vom transport.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Juli 2008)

LRS Backfire Ca schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ne gute Sattelstuetze empfehlen? Meine ist voll verschmunkt vom hoch und runter machen vom transport.



Ritchey WCS Carbon oder normal, die normale hab ich mittlerweile also nur WCS.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## AngryApe (24. Juli 2008)

Syntace P6 würde ganz gut zum rahmen passen...kostet aber und ist auch nicht die allerleichteste


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juli 2008)

Carbon ist nicht erste Wahl, wenn sie öfter verstellt werden soll. Dann lieber Alu, also normale WCS oder z.B. eine Thomson. Bei Deiner Sattelstellung paßt ja auch eine gerade Stütze.
Wieso hast Du eigentlich den traktionsstärkeren Reifen hinten? Ein ausbrechendes Vorderrad ist doch viel schlimmer als ein durchrutschendes Hinterrad.


----------



## racejo (24. Juli 2008)

@ LRS Backfire

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Juli 2008)

TUNE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LRS Backfire Ca (24. Juli 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> @ LRS Backfire
> 
> Wie groß bist du?




hallo,ich bin jetz knapp 1.91 ohne schuhe,und ja vile denken der rahmen ist sau gross,was aber eig. fuer mich komig ist,da er sehr gut zu mir passt..ich komme perfekt mit dem rad zurecht und mir kommt es auch nicht gross vor..mhh,naja alle meine kollegen sagen auch auf den bildern sieht der rahmen ultra rieeeeeesig aus..aba in echt..kp normal halt^^


----------



## robotec (25. Juli 2008)

Mein neues Spark im klassischen carbon rot weiss

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/9/6/8/2/_/large/spark.jpg


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Juli 2008)

Erster Gedanke: "Bitte nicht schon wieder ein Spark!". Sonst sehr schön und stimmig. Statt der grauen XTR-Kurbel was glänzend schwarzes mit roten KeBla-Schrauben und irgendwie die "Wespen-Optik" der Sattelstreben verstecken, dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## promises (25. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke: "Bitte nicht schon wieder ein Spark!". Sonst sehr schön und stimmig. Statt der grauen XTR-Kurbel was glänzend schwarzes mit roten KeBla-Schrauben und irgendwie die "Wespen-Optik" der Sattelstreben verstecken, dann wäre es perfekt.



stimmt, es gibt viele Sparks, schön sind allerdings nur 2 oder 3.


----------



## Jakeman (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Lux am Rhein


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes Spark.Endlich mal jemand der kapiert das man durchaus auch auf kleinen Rahmen und sehr langen Sattelstützen super fahren kann.Wenn ich die Wahl habe nehme ich auch immer den kleineren Rahmen solange die Oberrohrlänge stimmt.


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Juli 2008)

letzte Ausbaustufe.Noir Tretlager und Selle S

MP Sattel


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Juli 2008)

Canyon ist auch schönes Bike.Fehlt nur ein bisschen Farbe.Die meisten Canyons sehen echt trist aus.Denke aber das sie qualitiv gut sind


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Juli 2008)

Germanys next Topmodel


----------



## CSB (26. Juli 2008)

mein Herz blutet!!!

Riser und Klingel an einem Anthem...

Ganz sicher nicht "Germanys next Topmodel"

WEIT davon entfernt:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (26. Juli 2008)

Du hast den Sattel vergessen


----------



## CSB (26. Juli 2008)

...ich wollt es nur nicht auf die Spitze treiben 

die Luftpumpe hätte man auch noch erwähnen können.

Rizer UND Spacerturm an einem CC Bike, was soll man da noch sagen???



.


----------



## Waschhausernst (26. Juli 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> mein Herz blutet!!!
> 
> Riser und Klingel an einem Anthem...
> 
> ...



Kurze Frage: Was ist daran schlimm? (An dem Lenker - Klingel ist schlimm ^^ )
Auch beim Spacer-Einsatz frag ich mich, was daran so schrecklich sein soll. Ich würde es eher funktionell sehen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Juli 2008)

Sieht zumindest in diesem Fall echt gruslig aus für ein CC Bike.
3-4cm Spacer, hoher Vorbau und ein Mordsriser an passen einfach nicht an ein Race Fully...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

den rest gibts in meinem album
gruß


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juli 2008)

@onkeldueres

Also an sich kein schlechtes Rad, aber mich persönlich stören drei Dinge...
Sattel, Rizer-Lenker und Spacerturm......Klingel und Pumpe ist okay, obwohl ich mittlerweile mit Airgun unterwegs bin.
Über die Klingel bin ich an meinem Rad sehr froh, denn das ist das einzige worauf diverse Waldspackos reagieren.......
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Tundra HT (26. Juli 2008)

Ja, diese bösen, bösen Spacertürme. Sie sind überall! Muß wohl ein Virus sein =) !


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Spark.Endlich mal jemand der kapiert das man durchaus auch auf kleinen Rahmen und sehr langen Sattelstützen super fahren kann.Wenn ich die Wahl habe nehme ich auch immer den kleineren Rahmen solange die Oberrohrlänge stimmt.



Das kann aber böse nach hinten losgehen, wenn du bei nem Fully dann plötzlich zu weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt und die Federung wegsackt. Gerade bei einem Fully ist die richtige Rahmengröße m.M.n. extrem wichtig. Was sonst passiert sieht man bei deinem Anthem . Rahmen ne Nummer größer, dafür Flatbar und weniger Spacer und das Teil käme wesentlich harmonischer.


----------



## Triturbo (27. Juli 2008)

Was ihr alle immer gegen Riser habt  Wenn wir besser mit umgehen können, wieso nicht ?? Bei den Spacern und der Klingel geb ich euch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juli 2008)

Riser ist ja an und für sich kein Problem.
Mein neues Hardtail kriegt auch einen Syncros Riser, aber einen deutlich flacheren.

So zumindest ist das Giant eher ein Tourer, da fast keine Sattelüberhöhung. 
Ein größerer Rahmen wäre wohl sinnvoller gewesen.
Die Stütze wäre dann nicht so weit draussen, durch ein längeres Steuerrohr hätte man weniger Spacer verwenden können. Den Vorteil der Wendigkeit des kleineren Rahmens geht durch die momentane Konfiguration jedenfalls flöten.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Juli 2008)

Ausserdem sind weniger Spacer sinnvoll um den Gabelschaft etwas zu schonen.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Juli 2008)

so noch mein klassiker
heute fertig geworden


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> so noch mein klassiker
> heute fertig geworden



coool


----------



## BierBaron (29. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Frisch aufgebautes NoSaint!

Keine Sorge! Die Pedale sind von meinem alten^^
Ich gedenke in wenigen Wochen auf XT Klickies umzusteigen 













Gabel wird noch gegen eine Magura Menja ausgetauscht. Die Tora dient nur als Übergangslösung!

MfG


----------



## hellmachine (29. Juli 2008)

hey, gefällt mir sehr gut. frecherweise sehr ähnlich zu meinem noch laufenden aufbau. schwarz eloxiert, mit roten hope teilen und in meinem fall thomson, dtswiss, magura louise. habe aber schon die menja  welche rahmenhöhe ist das?



BierBaron schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Frisch aufgebautes NoSaint!
> 
> Gabel wird noch gegen eine Magura Menja ausgetauscht. Die Tora dient nur als Übergangslösung!
> 
> MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (29. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Riser ist ja an und für sich kein Problem.
> Mein neues Hardtail kriegt auch einen Syncros Riser, aber einen deutlich flacheren.
> 
> So zumindest ist das Giant eher ein Tourer, da fast keine Sattelüberhöhung.
> ...



Nee.Habe ein halbes Jahr das Anthem in Gr.L gefahren.Recht hast du bezüglich der Spacer muss ich leider wg Halswirbel.Aber wendiger ist echt das Bike wie ich es jetzt habe.Waren vor 4Wochen im Schwarzwald da habe ich es in einigen Spitzkehren nochmal bestätigen können,da mein Kumpel das Anthem in Gr.L fährt und fahrtechnisch mit mir auf einem Niveau ist.Zum Riser ist zu sagen,ich steh auf den Deus XC,gibts aber nicht niedriger.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> so noch mein klassiker
> heute fertig geworden



Fein, fein!  Wie wär's noch mit Cantis statt V-Brakes? Richtig schlimme Dinge wirst Du dem schönen Stück hoffentlich eh nicht antun.


----------



## BierBaron (29. Juli 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> welche rahmenhöhe ist das?



18"
Danke fürs Lob! 
Ich find die Farbkombination einfach geil!

Pedale, Umwerfer, Gabel werden noch getauscht...
Außerdem Mache ich mich ans Kürzen der Bremsleitungen, sobald mein Entlüftungskit hier eintrifft.

Ich mach mich dann mal auf zum Nightride 

MfG


----------



## prinz_f (29. Juli 2008)

BierBaron schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Frisch aufgebautes NoSaint!
> 
> Keine Sorge! Die Pedale sind von meinem alten^^
> Ich gedenke in wenigen Wochen auf XT Klickies umzusteigen
> ...



Verdammt geiles NoSaint! Die neue SLX schaut toll aus. Von den Farben her sehr gut - nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig.


----------



## daddy yo yo (31. Juli 2008)

hier noch mal meins. wer erkennt den berg?


----------



## macw (31. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Bikes sind hier mit dabei.
Ich persönlich habe gerade erst  so richtig Spaß an dem Sport bekommen.Daher ist mein Bike eher noch in den Anfangsschuhen.Genutzt wird es zumindest für Cross Country und Marathon.
Aber was noch nicht ist kann ja mal werden


----------



## noniuvat (2. August 2008)

hier meins!


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. August 2008)

mein noch aktuelles


----------



## Inkululeko (2. August 2008)

Mein RedBull Scandium aus dem Jahre 2003. Die Pedalen werden noch ausgetauscht...


----------



## amg 2 (2. August 2008)

schönes giant , wie zufrieden bist du mit der gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (2. August 2008)

@BierBaron: das No Saint gefällt mir sehr gut ! Schöne Bilder machen auch viel aus.


----------



## noniuvat (3. August 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> schönes giant , wie zufrieden bist du mit der gabel.



eigentlich scho zufrieden! zwischen der manitou black, die ich vorher hatte, und der durin liegen echt welten!
im großen und ganzen echt zu empfehlen! 

lg


----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

Hi,

hier mal mein Schüler Rad!Kurze Erklärung warum Cannondale Sticker am Rad sind die Sticker hab ich deshalb aufgeklebt weil mir vor einiger Zeit mein geliebtes Cannondale F4000 in Silber aus unserem Keller entwendet wurde.Das Rad habe ich übrigens komplett selber aufgebaut....

Grüße Philipp

p.s Pedalen habe ich bereits gegen XTR getauscht!

Hier die Pics:


----------



## preshi (4. August 2008)

phiju schrieb:


> Hier die Pics:



Warum quälst Du dein Schaltwerk dermaßen ?


----------



## Racer09 (4. August 2008)

preshi schrieb:


> Warum quälst Du dein Schaltwerk dermaßen ?



ist doch für groß - groß, was man nur im Notfall oder Rennen fahren sollte voll ok. Für ein Schülerbike Mein Schülerbike sah damals ähnlich aus, Principia Mac B mit Chris King, Hügi, Manitou SX, komplett XTR (Canti), Syncros Parts (Titanstütze, sowie Lenker + Vorbau)(war ca 96-97)(nur das mein Rahmen orginal und nicht gefakt war..). Schüler müßte man nochmal sein..., Edel geht die Welt zu Grunde


----------



## LoB (5. August 2008)

phiju schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Schüler Rad!Kurze Erklärung warum Cannondale Sticker am Rad sind die Sticker hab ich deshalb aufgeklebt weil mir vor einiger Zeit mein geliebtes Cannondale F4000 in Silber aus unserem Keller entwendet wurde.Das Rad habe ich übrigens komplett selber aufgebaut....
> 
> ...



Unglaublich schönes Bike! 
Und irgendwie stören mich die Cannondale Sticker nichtmal ...


----------



## SBIKERC (5. August 2008)

schönes Bike...nur die Pedalen  aber du sagst ja die wären schon weg


----------



## SBIKERC (5. August 2008)

Hier mein Racer in dieser Saison, neu ist der SLR XC Kevlar den ich in Nordenau beim Marathon probe gefahren bin und sehr zu frieden war und ihn gleich Monntag gekauft habe
Simplon Laser, Manitou R7 Super 80mm, Louise 180/160mm, X9/XT Mix, Louise 180/160mm, Crossland, F99 etc. ca. 11,5 kg


----------



## rboncube (5. August 2008)

Das Simplon und das "Cannondale" finde ich klasse. Schön schlicht.

Sagt mal, wie bekomme ich den die Bilder genau unter den Text und das in Orginalgröße? Möchte mein Bike auch mal in Groß reinstellen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Hier mein Racer in dieser Saison, neu ist der SLR XC Kevlar den ich in Nordenau beim Marathon probe gefahren bin und sehr zu frieden war und ihn gleich Monntag gekauft habe
> Simplon Laser, Manitou R7 Super 80mm, Louise 180/160mm, X9/XT Mix, Louise 180/160mm, Crossland, F99 etc. ca. 11,5 kg



zwei satz bremsen?? das bremst bestimmt brachial


----------



## SBIKERC (5. August 2008)

du gehst in das Fotoalbum, dann am besten auf "Meine Seite"

dann klickst du auf das Bild welches du haben willst

danach drückst du auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" (steht unter den Bild)

da kannst dir die ULR aussuchen die du haben willst, in deinen Fall "Großes Bild"

die ULR rechts klicken und kopieren

dann musst du nur noch in einen Thema deiner Wahl auf Antworten klicken, rechts klicken -> einfügen (die ULR bzw das Bild erscheint als Text)
dann auf antworten klicken
fertig

Bei deinen MTB geht das aber nicht größer da die Auflösung von den Foto so klein ist
Beispiel, bei einen anderen Foto von dir funkst es


----------



## SBIKERC (5. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> zwei satz bremsen?? das bremst bestimmt brachial



ja is n Prototyp, man sieht nur eine aber sind zwei


----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ja is n Prototyp, man sieht nur eine aber sind zwei



und wann soll dieses system auf den markt kommen?


----------



## Kunibert (6. August 2008)

Hier mein Stadtflitzer: gebrauchtes Nicolai Argon CC in "L" von 2004.


Mit vielen alten Teile, die hier recycled wurden: 
Pace VR-Nabe, Bullseye HR-Nabe mit Schraubkranz, alte Deore Daumenshifter, Pace RC 31 Carbongabel, Coda Kurbeln (kommt noch ein größeres Blatt ran) usw.

Für die kleine Feierabend-Runde in der City genial!


----------



## #easy# (6. August 2008)

schade um das Nicolai  gefällt mir gar nicht und nur mal so was hat das Bike mit "Cross-Country Bikes" zu tun 
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> schade um das Nicolai  gefällt mir gar nicht und nur mal so was hat das Bike mit "Cross-Country Bikes" zu tun
> easy



andere reifen und schon ist es eins
wäre es vorne tiefer würde es mir besser gefallen


----------



## Cpace (6. August 2008)

Zwar von der Stangee, ich bin aber durchaus zufrieden damit. Mehr als zufrieden  Hab auch schon ein paar Änderungen im Kopf, für nächstes Jahr.

Das Ding macht nahezu Alles mit, egal ob ich langsam oder schnell fahren, egal ob auf der Straße oder im Wald, es fühlt sich immer gut an...Und das ProPedal vom Dämpfer funktioniert absolut perfekt...


----------



## #easy# (6. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> andere reifen und schon ist es eins
> wäre es vorne tiefer würde es mir besser gefallen



komm mal zu uns in den Taunus mit 7gängen na dann aber viel spass dann lass lieber die Reifen drauf die Rollen besser


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> komm mal zu uns in den Taunus mit 7gängen na dann aber viel spass dann lass lieber die Reifen drauf die Rollen besser



na dann muss man sich halt ordentlich schmackes antrainieren


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2008)

Das Argon gefällt mir sehr gut  Mit Scheibenbremsen und modernerem (dem Rest entsprechenden) Antrieb wär's noch besser.


----------



## rboncube (6. August 2008)

@SBIKERC: Danke ich habs jetzt kapiert.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tundra HT (6. August 2008)

So Leutz,

Jetzt muß ich meine Heitzmaschine wieder mal reinstellen. Es sind einige delikate Änderungen vorgenommen worden. Zum einen sind noch ein paar kleine Bling Bling Effekte dazu gekommen und natürlich ist es wieder leichter geworden.
Los gehts!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Am Vorbau wurden die silbernen Schrauben durch schwarze Edelstahlschrauben ersetzt.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Man nehme viel XT-Shadow und ein bisschen SLX Käfig und endlich ist der Käfig so wie es sein soll, wiegt nur 24 Gramm mehr.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Nach den ganzen kleinen Alu Schräubchen, der KCNC Stütze, den Procraft Griffen und dem FRM Kettenblatt, liegt der Wolf jetzt bei 9,55 Kg.
Jetzt muß nur noch der Rocket Ron rauskommen, die guten Ti Xpedos erworben werden, die 2.0er Speichen durch 2.0-1.5-2.0er ersetzt werden und dann sollte wohl die 9.0 erreicht sein! Jiiiihaaaaahh!





[/URL][/IMG]
Grüße vom See!


----------



## erkan1984 (6. August 2008)

wie hast du denn die Oro's so matt bekommen?
schicker Hobel


----------



## Tundra HT (6. August 2008)

> wie hast du denn die Oro's so matt bekommen?
> schicker Hobel



Das ist ne 2006er Oro K18, ich glaub die war schon immer Matt. Ich hab nur die ehemaligen silbernen Griffe durch aktuelle ersetzt. Hab mit meiner Lady getauscht ;-) !
Danke!


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2008)

schönes tundra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (6. August 2008)

leichtes tundra


----------



## SBIKERC (6. August 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> @SBIKERC: Danke ich habs jetzt kapiert.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



kein Problem


----------



## Lateralus (7. August 2008)

Hier mal mein Hobel. Bald mit neuem LRS und Schnellspannern bei ca. 8,8 kg. Momantan noch schwer aufgrund der 2kg-Laufräder


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

schönes ding 
aber warum eine rote und eine silberne marta? 
ich glaube ne schwarze sid hätt besser gepsst
lg DaViD


----------



## Lateralus (7. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> schönes ding
> aber warum eine rote und eine silberne marta?
> ich glaube ne schwarze sid hätt besser gepsst
> lg DaViD



Der Rahmen sieht bei Tageslicht wesentlich heller aus. Da wäre MIR ne schwarze zu dunkel. Wollte ich absolut nicht. Gerade mit den weissen Zügen klasse. Bald kommt noch ein weisser Sattel.

Zu den Bremszangen: die silberne passt gut zum silbernen Ausfallende und der Scheibe, der rote am VR passt gut zum Gabeldekor. Die Bremshebel werden noch irgendwann gegen schwarze getauscht und die Carbonhebel kommen dran. Oder ich bestell mir Carbondeckel, dann ist das silber kaum mehr störend. Geht auch, da die Gabel sehr hell ist.


----------



## VAN HALEN (8. August 2008)




----------



## *adrenalin* (8. August 2008)

da kann man mal sehen, wie diese absonderlichen amclassic-felgen ein ganzes rad unterziehen...


----------



## rboncube (8. August 2008)

An dem Steppenwolf sehen die AC doch ganz ordentlich aus. Finde die sonst auch nicht so toll, aber zu dem Rad passen sie.

Und mal wieder ein Epic. Sorry, aber ich finds langweilig. Passend zum Hintergrund.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tundra HT (8. August 2008)

@Adrenalin



> ein ganzes rad unterziehen...


?!?

Ich steh´auf fette Schriftzüge und Logos! Du solltest mal mein Auto sehen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (10. August 2008)

10,7kg...leichtbau war gestern


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2008)

Ein wunderschöner Rahmen! Die Gabel ist meines Erachtens zu filigran, wenn man sich den Steuerrohrbereich und den Übergang von Sitz zu Oberrohr am Rahmen anschaut.


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. August 2008)

Wow, grandiose Farbe (und Sch**** auf Leichtbau  )!
Sehr schönes Dosenbike. Bin vorhin auch mit nem Spezl gefahren, der durch die Gegend rohlofft. Wird mir immer sympathischer das System, wenn's nicht so verdammt teuer wäre...
Mit Federgabel würd's mir trotzdem besser gefallen, aber auch so eine Augenweide!
Solltest der Bremse vielleicht noch schwarze Hebel spendieren.


----------



## AngryApe (10. August 2008)

nja das problem ist ne "wuchtige" starrgabel zu finden 

mit ner pace siehts auch nicht besser aus...wiegt nur mehr


----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2008)

sehr sehr sehr feine sache das!


----------



## Sahnie (10. August 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> nja das problem ist ne "wuchtige" starrgabel zu finden
> 
> mit ner pace siehts auch nicht besser aus...wiegt nur mehr



Die Merida sieht besser aus. Die hat eine Doppelbrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Die Merida sieht besser aus. Die hat eine Doppelbrücke.



welche meinst du?


----------



## Tundra HT (10. August 2008)

Diese meint er!
http://www.profirad.de/product_thumb.php?img=images/Merida_Carbon_FLX_Target_8.jpg&w=280&h=134


----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Diese meint er!
> http://www.profirad.de/product_thumb.php?img=images/Merida_Carbon_FLX_Target_8.jpg&w=280&h=134



ein wenig klein
ist das aber nich ne carbotek die merida nur verbaut?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> nja das problem ist ne "wuchtige" starrgabel zu finden
> 
> mit ner pace siehts auch nicht besser aus...wiegt nur mehr



Achso, an die Pace hatte ich eigentlich gedacht... Dann wohl doch nicht.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. August 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> nja das problem ist ne "wuchtige" starrgabel zu finden
> 
> mit ner pace siehts auch nicht besser aus...wiegt nur mehr



Hmm, gibt noch eine von Procraft, sieht glaub ich der Merida sehr ähnlich.
Die hol ich mir auch mal irgendwann wenn ich auf meine Ritchey WCS kein Bock mehr hab.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Tundra HT (10. August 2008)

Die Procraft ist Die Merida Gabel, Procraft gehört zu MCG (Merida Centurion GmbH).


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. August 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Adrenalin
> 
> ?!?
> 
> Du solltest mal mein Auto sehen  !



ich weiß gar nicht ob ich das will. 


logos und schriftzüge sind das eine, wilde und nicht zueinanderpassende typos sind das andere.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (11. August 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> 10,7kg...leichtbau war gestern



Die Farbe hat echt mal was!!

Verdammt wieso seh ich nicht wo das Bike angelehnt ist .
Das kann doch nicht von Zauberhand stehenbleiben!!
Bin ich blind oder was ??


DERE WAVE


----------



## Jobo21 (11. August 2008)

Servus,
mal ne Frage an die Style-Profis hier.

Ich finde irgendwie passen die Nokons nicht ganz zum Bike.
Wie fändet ihr silber-schwarz abwechselnd? Oder gar durchgehend schwarz?
Oder gar keine Nokons,sondern andere?Wenn dann welche?
Hier mal die Bilder.











Gruss Frank


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. August 2008)

Halte mich zwar nicht für einen Style-Profi, muß aber trotzdem unbedingt meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich würde durchgehend eine Farbe verbauen. Sehr auffällige Züge gefallen mir in den wenigsten Fällen. Bei Deinem Rad würden sich natürlich schwarz oder silber anbieten. Das restliche Rad ist so schönes Understatement, da wirken die Züge in meinen Augen - etwas übertrieben dargestellt - wie ein Fuchsschwanz an einer E-Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (11. August 2008)

Schwarze fände ich sehr gut.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. August 2008)

Wavesound2345 schrieb:


> Die Farbe hat echt mal was!!
> 
> Verdammt wieso seh ich nicht wo das Bike angelehnt ist .
> Das kann doch nicht von Zauberhand stehenbleiben!!
> ...



Adobe Photoshop macht`s möglich. Da ist keine Geisterhand, welche das Bike festhält.


----------



## Tundra HT (11. August 2008)

@Adrenalin



> logos und schriftzüge sind das eine, wilde und nicht zueinanderpassende typos sind das andere.



Konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge, Beispiele, danke!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. August 2008)

So, ich stelle mich auch mal der Kritik:



Ein paar andere Perspektiven noch in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. August 2008)

Absolute klasse!
Betont den Rahmen, schwarze Teile und dezent plazierte rote Akzente.
Super!
Ne DT hätte sich da auch gut gemacht.
2 Fragen: Sind das 2.1er Nobbys? Was sind das für Kurbeln? Race Face, die um den Schriftzug erleichtert wurden?


----------



## Dany1978 (11. August 2008)

Hi!Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug!


----------



## ullertom (11. August 2008)

schönes Bike aber zu bunt !!!

weniger ist oft mehr, 

andere Sattelstütze - oder Barends - oder Aufkleber an den Felgen entfernen


----------



## KermitB4 (11. August 2008)

Die Sattelstütze ist echt brutal!


----------



## mother lode (11. August 2008)

Bis auf die Sattelstützte gefällt es mir auch super. Fahrs ja selber...
Wie macht sich die SID an dem Rad denn? Ich liebäugele nämlich noch immer mit der TEAM 100mm und Pop-Loc in den selben schönen Farben wie bei dir.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerX (11. August 2008)

ist die Gabel nicht zu straff für das Fully? Die rote Sattelstütze muss weg! Die Farbe der Marta passt auch gar nicht zu den roten Tune Bar Ends.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (11. August 2008)

Obwohl die Tune viel gelobt wird, aber ich glaube die ist ein Sattelkiller, die Klemmung ist einfach nur daemlich , da ist ja ein Gestellbruch vorprogrammiert.Lieber ne Carbonstuetze und dafuer nen roten Sattelstuetzen Spanner.
Ansonsten cooles Bike


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2008)

Schöner Mähdrescher.
Der Flite am Drahtesel im Vordergrund missfällt massiv.


----------



## mother lode (11. August 2008)

Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Sie wenigstens an einem anderen Rad probezufahren ist natürlich emüpfehlenswert. Sie wiegt nunmal wenig, hat ggf. einen Lenkerhebel und paßt von den Farben her gut.
(Eine andere Alternative für mich könnte es natürlich sein, eine neue F100 mit Hebelchen anzuschaffen, oder, wenn möglich, die 2008er mit Kartusche inkl. Hebel nachzurüsten. Das aber nur am Rande...)


----------



## mike49 (11. August 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So, ich stelle mich auch mal der Kritik:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/0/4/8/_/large/Inbredrechts.jpg
> Ein paar andere Perspektiven noch in meinem Fotoalbum.


Schön, schön.

Jetzt noch rote Nippel und ein weißer Speedneedle, dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## Tundra HT (11. August 2008)

@ Dany1978

Markdorf/Baden---> Gehrenberg?? Gabelschaft gekürzt beim Reinwald??

Schönes Simplon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killik (11. August 2008)

Das Simplon ist echt ein heißes Gerät, bin das vom Teamkollegen mal gefahren.

Aber die Sattelstütze und die Barends gehen einfach gar nicht. 
Lieber ne schöne Carbon Sattelstütze und ne Carbonklemme. Wenn barends dann schwarze.

Bei der Gabel hätte ich eher zu einer schwarzen Durin gegriffen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Absolute klasse!
> Betont den Rahmen, schwarze Teile und dezent plazierte rote Akzente.
> Super!
> Ne DT hätte sich da auch gut gemacht.
> 2 Fragen: Sind das 2.1er Nobbys? Was sind das für Kurbeln? Race Face, die um den Schriftzug erleichtert wurden?



Danke!
Ja, sind 2,1er Nobbys. Die Kurbel ist in der Tat eine schwarz gepulverte Turbine. Heute würde ich sie mattschwarz pulvern lassen, aber damals hatte ich noch die Skareb.

@Mike49: Ein weißer Sattel sähe vielleicht neu auf diesem Foto gut aus, aber nach kurzer Zeit im Schlamm wäre es aus mit der Pracht. Auf rote Nippel habe ich bewußt verzichtet. Wollte es nicht übertreiben mit dem Eloxal. Aus dem Grund ist auch z.B. kein Tiso-Kit am Schaltwerk.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (12. August 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Adobe Photoshop macht`s möglich. Da ist keine Geisterhand, welche das Bike festhält.



Und ich war so naiv zu glauben das Foto sei 100%ig echt .
Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht gehabt!


DERE WAVE


----------



## aquarace (12. August 2008)

Mein EPIC


----------



## Dany1978 (12. August 2008)

Hi!
Erst mal danke für die Antworten! Zur Sattelstütze da habe ich auch vor eine Carbonsattelstütze zu kaufen,nur sind mir die meisten zu teuer und die günstigen sind auch gleich schwer wie die Tune.Die Martas haben die gleiche Farbe wie die Sattelstütze!Stimmts schon das es vieleicht etwas zuviel Rot ist aber zumindest ein Teil wird sich ja mal ändern!

Grüßle!

Daniel


----------



## Dany1978 (12. August 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @ Dany1978
> 
> Markdorf/Baden---> Gehrenberg?? Gabelschaft gekürzt beim Reinwald??
> 
> Schönes Simplon!



Ja genau!Am Gehrenberg bin ich nicht soviel unterwegs.Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.


----------



## OKTAN (12. August 2008)

@ aquarace

Hast du schon ein mal daran gedacht, dir einen Rucksack zu kaufen?


Oktan


PS   Diese Barends gehen natürlich garnicht.


----------



## Tundra HT (12. August 2008)

@ Dany78
Die Welt ist klein !
Gabel kam mir bekannt vor, ich arbeite dort. Wo fährst du denn so rum, bei uns in der Gegend? Heiligenberg, Haldenhof usw.? 
Viel Spaß mit deiner Heizmaschine!


----------



## aquarace (12. August 2008)

OKTAN schrieb:


> @ aquarace
> 
> Hast du schon ein mal daran gedacht, dir einen Rucksack zu kaufen?
> 
> ...





1. Jedes Gramm das nicht im Rucksack ist merkt man.
2. Gibt es Touren die ich nicht mit Rucksack fahre aber trotzdem Ersatzschluch usw. brauche. (zumindest in den Bergen)
3. Darf man ein Epic nicht mir Bar-Ends fahren?
  Sind es die falschen?
  oder was stimmt nicht?
  Oder hat gar die Stylepolizei die Verfolgung aufgenommen?

4 Ich hasse Typen die für ein paar tausen Euro Bikes rumstehen haben die
für Sie sowas sind wie ein aufgemotzter Golf.

Sorry aber DA bekomm ICH die Krise..


----------



## aggressor2 (12. August 2008)

aquarace schrieb:


> Sorry aber DA bekomm ICH die Kriese..



Mit 'ie' 
Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarace (13. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mit 'ie'
> Nicht böse gemeint



Da siehst mal was passiert wenn man in Rage ist


----------



## Triturbo (13. August 2008)

@ oktan: Man kanns auch übertreiben. Möchtest du ihm jetzt einen Rucksack aufzwingen ? Ich nehme doch nicht extra ein großen Rucksack für mein Handy, Multitool, Schlauch und Reifenheber mit. Man kann es auch übertreiben.

@ aquarace: Gefällt mir sehr gut. Nur die Reifen sind nicht mein Ding.

@ Dany1978: Bis auf die besagten Tune Teile sehr Farblich abgestimmt und wunderschön sowie auch Leicht. Top Radl.


----------



## aquarace (13. August 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> @ aquarace: Gefällt mir sehr gut. Nur die Reifen sind nicht mein Ding.



Ich wußt nicht was ich sonst drauf machen soll?
NN wollt ich net...
Und sonst????
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!
Da müßen bald neue drauf.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Triturbo (13. August 2008)

aquarace schrieb:


> Ich wußt nicht was ich sonst drauf machen soll?
> NN wollt ich net...
> Und sonst????
> Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!
> ...



Naja, NN ist schon echt gut, wie ich finde. Guck vllt. mal bei Conti MTN King oder Maxxis Larsen TT. Sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. August 2008)

@aquarace

Wie wärs denn mit Racing Ralph.....oder Contis Mountain King....
Von den letzt genannten hab ich noch ein paar, die Sonderedition mit weißen Seitenwänden......haben genau 55 km runter.
Das war die einzige Tour die ich mit denen gefahren bin.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Triturbo (13. August 2008)

Racing Ralph find ich nicht toll, wenn es Regen gibt, wird es rutschig. Wie gesagt, der Conti MTN King wär ne Alternative.


----------



## aquarace (13. August 2008)

MTN King hab ich aus meinen Bikerkreisen nix gutes bezgl. Pannen gehört.
Die Speci. Reifen Rollen echt gut un der Gripp ist auch gut, nur wenn es naß wird....nicht gut...


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2008)

also racing ralph von 2008 kann man nur gutes sagen seit ich den habe habe ich kein rennen mehr unter nem 4ten platz gefahren  
und im nassen hat er meiner meinung nach genug grip aber das ist ansichtssache
lg DaViD


----------



## CSB (13. August 2008)

Der neue RR soll ja im trockenen echt super sein und im Regen wesentlich bessert als der Alte.
Der Alte RR war bei Nässe echt übel...sssst...witsch....autsch
Bin den neuen aber noch nicht gefahren... ich kann nur dass wiedergeben was meine Kollegen sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doubelyu (14. August 2008)

also ich find jetzt nicht, dass der racing ralph so nen burner ist. auf schotter schwimmt der wie nen schiff hin und her, da muss man meiner meinung nach in jeder schotter kurve aufpasssen wie sau. aber ansonsten ist er schnell und verdammt pannensicher muss ich sagen.


----------



## momgarbe (14. August 2008)

ich find den racing ralph (2008) auch bei Nässe nicht wirklicht toll. Mag sein, dass sich da was zum Vorjahresmodell verändert hat, aber ich finde ihn trotzdem zu lasch. Klar, es ist ein Racereifen, aber auf Wurzel- und Steintrails  bricht er als nagelneuer Reifen doch viel schneller aus wie ein Nobby Nic, der schon nahezu komplett abgefahren war, in gleicher Größe. Zum Glück fahr ich ihn nur am Hinterrrad. Mein Kumpel fährt den Conti Race King 2,2" vorn und hinten und kommt momentan mit der Konstellation besser zurecht wie ich mit dem RR hinten. Wir fahren ziemlich genau auf dem gleichen Niveau, trotzdem er mit dem Race King vor allem wie von doubelyu gennant einen großen vorteil auf Schotter. RR wie auch NN schwimmen echt nur auf Schotter.


----------



## Triathlet_DD (15. August 2008)

mein Trainingsbike:


----------



## doubelyu (15. August 2008)

was sind das für reifen??(Corratec??) schauen schnell aus


----------



## aggressor2 (15. August 2008)

Triathlet_DD schrieb:


> mein Trainingsbike



Mir gefällts nicht
gruß


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. August 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Der neue RR soll ja im trockenen echt super sein und im Regen wesentlich bessert als der Alte.
> Der Alte RR war bei Nässe echt übel...sssst...witsch....autsch
> Bin den neuen aber noch nicht gefahren... ich kann nur dass wiedergeben was meine Kollegen sagen.



ist besser wie der alte...im nassen hab  ich ihn bisher (zum glück) noch nicht testen "dürfen"... im schneeschauer war er ok...(idjoch runter bei der transalp)

einer deiner kollegen...

willst du ihn nicht mal selbst testen zb in todtnauberg ? bist du am start ?

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel 1967 (15. August 2008)

Mein Bike:


----------



## dreale (15. August 2008)

@scalpel: ganz was feines! Passt aber überhaupt nicht zu deinem Nic!!

gewicht?


----------



## Triathlet_DD (15. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mir gefällts nicht
> gruß


 
es ist auch nicht schön , aber schön schnell


----------



## aggressor2 (15. August 2008)

Triathlet_DD schrieb:


> es ist auch nicht schön , aber schön schnell



hehe


----------



## momgarbe (15. August 2008)

@ scalpel: wo hast du schon den rocket ron her? wie ist der denn so?


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (15. August 2008)

momgarbe schrieb:


> @ scalpel: wo hast du schon den rocket ron her? wie ist der denn so?




Den Reifen gibt es noch nicht zu kaufen , wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern.Ich finde den Reifen einfach super war gerade noch richtig im Wald unterwegs der Reifen hat auf dem Vorderrad deutlich mehr Grip wie der RR und ist sogar noch deutlich leichter.Werde die Tage auch hinten mal den RoRo montieren. Gewicht in 26x2,25 sind 429 g


@dreale
bin halt jahrelang das Scalpel gefahren werde aber wahrscheinlich bei Scott hängenbleiben.Gewicht liegt so wie es da steht bei 9,9 kg


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2008)

die bild qualität vom spark  ist ja mal schrecklich 
das gewicht vom roro ist ja mal schonmalgut


----------



## kleinerHai (15. August 2008)




----------



## CrossTec (15. August 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Wie man auf dem Bild gut sieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








xbishopx schrieb:


> wenn du fertig bist, wäre ich über eine bastelanleitung und fotos sehr erfreut!





erkan1984 schrieb:


> ja doch!!! ich auch, hab heute mal mit nem kaputte poplock probiert und bin auf ähnliche probleme gestoßen



Hier mal ein Prototyp!


----------



## warpax (15. August 2008)

Hi,

ich hab auf meinem aktuellen Bike auch hinten den RR drauf und find den etwas rutschig. Vorher hatte ich hinten den Smart Sam, der mir um Einiges mehr zusagte. Greift recht gut und rollt trotzdem schön schnell ab. 

Gibt es einen Grund, warum man hier im Forum kaum irgendwen hört, der den auch fährt? Ich überlege mir gerade, den auch wieder aufzuziehen.

Gruß,
warpax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. August 2008)

warpax schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab auf meinem aktuellen Bike auch hinten den RR drauf und find den etwas rutschig. Vorher hatte ich hinten den Smart Sam, der mir um Einiges mehr zusagte. Greift recht gut und rollt trotzdem schön schnell ab.
> 
> ...




Ich hab die bis dato auch gefahren, aber der zieht sich im Nassen dermaßen mit dreck und Schlamm zu das ist net mehr feierlich.
Auf der Strasse und im trockenen ist der Smart Sam spitze.
Selbstreinigung bei Nässe praktisch null, durch die dichte Stellung der Noppen.
Hab jetzt den RR von 2008, das sind Welten zu dem von 2006 oder 2007.
Vor allem Pannenschutz betreffend ist der 2008er prima, un uff de Gass rollt er auch supie.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## aggressor2 (16. August 2008)

warpax schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab auf meinem aktuellen Bike auch hinten den RR drauf und find den etwas rutschig. Vorher hatte ich hinten den Smart Sam, der mir um Einiges mehr zusagte. Greift recht gut und rollt trotzdem schön schnell ab.
> 
> ...



Auch die Seitenführung im Gelände ist schlecht, bei Nässe sowieso.


----------



## DirtyHarry83 (16. August 2008)




----------



## aquarace (16. August 2008)

Danke für eure Reifentips!
Ich denke aber das ich mal den Maxxis Ignitor probiere. (62a Mischung)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## doubelyu (16. August 2008)

meins

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/P1010003.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/P1010004.JPG


----------



## Unrest (16. August 2008)

Putzen, andere Szenerie aufsuchen, neue Fotos machen..! 

Theoretisch sähe das Bike gut aus, aber so, wie du es abgelichtet hast, schauts irgendwie hässlich aus..


----------



## Jakeman (16. August 2008)

Hab noch´n Stevens.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. August 2008)

Naja, putzen muss nicht sein.
Aber das Bild gehört schon besser. Vielleicht an einem Ort, wo's Platz gibt.
Achso, sieht natürlich gut aus, der Hobel.


----------



## Christian Back (16. August 2008)

Ich hab´ aber auch ´nen Stevens.
Meins ist schon zehn Jahre alt, funzt immer noch ausgezeichnet (auch im Renneinsatz und harten Alltag), und stammt aus einer Zeit, als ein bißchen Übergewicht noch kein Drama war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. August 2008)

Ein genialer Retroesel, gefällt mir sehr gut.....
Gruß und weiterhin viel Spass beim fahren.
Stolli


----------



## Christian Back (17. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ein genialer Retroesel, gefällt mir sehr gut.....
> Gruß und weiterhin viel Spass beim fahren.
> Stolli



Danke auch!
Was ich noch suche (vielleicht kann mir jemand da helfen), ist ein Stevens- Stahlrahmen in 21 "  sowie ein fünfarm- Adapter für die olle XTR- Kurbel.


----------



## EmJay (18. August 2008)

Mal ein Update meine "Weißgold"...

Jetzt USE ALIEN CARBONSTÜTZE, LOOK QUARTZ CARBON Pedale und für die SID ne BLACK-BOX CARBONKRONE und MAXXIS CROSSMARK Exception.

Nächste Woche werde ich noch schwarz-goldene Hope Mono Mini Discs verbauen... 












Die andern Teile (Tune-Stütze, polierte SID-Krone und die XTR Discs stehen zum Verkauf)

Achso, wegen der Lenkerstopfen- die kommen schon noch dran... Ich kenn doch meine Nörgler...


----------



## hhninja81 (18. August 2008)

@EmJay

Traumhaft schön Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Ding!!!!!


----------



## doubelyu (18. August 2008)

meins geputzt und mit schönem hintergrund

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/P1010003_1219072742.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/P1010001.JPG


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2008)

Das Endorfin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conanfighter (18. August 2008)

@OMG das Endorfin is ja oberporno! Gz dazu


----------



## [email protected]_ENDORFIN (18. August 2008)

@ EmJay

wunderschön aufgebautes ENDORFIN,   Klasse


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. August 2008)

Mit dem Endorfin fährste aber net......das schauste nur an......viel zu schade um es einzusauen.
Aber im Endeffekt sind die Dinger ja zum fahren da....
Superschön das Bike....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## EmJay (19. August 2008)

Oh je Stolli- du kannst dir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie das Bike eingesaut wird und wie schonungslos ich damit umgehe... 
Ein Vitrinenbike würd ich mir nie aufbauen...


----------



## IGGY (19. August 2008)

@EmJay Wartst du in Duisburg beim 24h Rennen?


----------



## EmJay (19. August 2008)

Nein- leider nicht... Meine Saison ist eh total verkorkst, hab mir Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber eingefangen...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. August 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Nein- leider nicht... Meine Saison ist eh total verkorkst, hab mir Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber eingefangen...



Siehste.... ich habs dir gesagt.....doch angucken.....
Nee mal im Ernst, wünsch dir gute Besserung.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## IGGY (19. August 2008)

Oh. Gute Besserung. In Duisburg stand ein ähnlich aufgebautes Endorphin!


----------



## Hamsterkotze (19. August 2008)

zu dem endorfin kann ich nur sagen mach ma diese rennradschluppen wech und goldene barends sähen noch goil aus ^^


----------



## EmJay (19. August 2008)

Hamsterkotze schrieb:


> zu dem endorfin kann ich nur sagen mach ma diese rennradschluppen wech und goldene barends sähen noch goil aus ^^



naja, ich kann nur sagen, die Reifen sind mit die besten, die ich je gefahren bin... Hatte vorher die Nobby´s und so gut greifen die allemal. Vor allem im Grenzbereich sehr gutmütig.
Barends- sowas von unnötig find ich mittlerweile, werd ich nie mehr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. August 2008)

sehr sehr geiles bike!!!!


----------



## rland79 (20. August 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Simplon Stomp ´08 - kein MR-3, sondern "Eigenbau" aus neuem Rahmen mit einigen neuen und einigen bereits verwendeten Teilen.



wow - das simplon ist wunderschön!

ach ja, die leute aus meiner heimat wissen was sich gehört...


----------



## rland79 (20. August 2008)

und gleich dazu von der anderen bemerkenswerten vorarlberger bike-schmiede:
mein neue lieblings-maschine *KRAFTSTOFF C1* mit kompletter alfine-bestückung:


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. August 2008)

Ist der City Flitzer nicht leicht am Thema vorbei?


----------



## rland79 (20. August 2008)

findest du? was er für dich ist, muss er noch lang nicht für mich sein. richtig?
außerdem ists ja nur ne antwort aufs simplon.
dennoch könntest du auch was produktives dazu sagen, nicht?


----------



## CSB (20. August 2008)

> Ist der City Flitzer nicht leicht am Thema vorbei?



Wo er Recht hat. hat er Recht...


----------



## EmJay (20. August 2008)

rland79 schrieb:


> findest du? was er für dich ist, muss er noch lang nicht für mich sein. richtig?
> außerdem ists ja nur ne antwort aufs simplon.
> dennoch könntest du auch was produktives dazu sagen, nicht?



Also ein Cross-Country Bike ist es nun wirklich nicht und hat hier somit auch nichts verloren. Da brauchst du auch nicht gleich im Ton strenger zu werden. Was das Rad für DICH ist weiß ich nicht, aber für 99,9% der Biker hier ist es KEIN XC-Bike.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. August 2008)

Man kann auch mit nem Cityflitzer im Gelände fahren, oder womit denkt ihr waren wir früher im Wald.......da gabs halt keine Stollenreifen.
Ja, ja bla bla bla ich weiß....nuuuuur Cross-Country, ma net so engstirnig...
Ich finds sehr schön aufgebaut, net soviel Schnickschnack und Krempel den keiner braucht.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2008)

rland79 schrieb:


> außerdem ists ja nur ne antwort aufs simplon.



also das wär ungefähr das gleiche als ob ich die frage "wie geht's dir ?" mit "nachts isset kälter als draussen !" beantworte.

meines erachtens zwei komplett verschiedene bikes !

dennoch, um hier auch was produktives zu sagen, könnte ich mir bei deinem bike cc-runden vorstellen ! sowas ähnliches schwebt mir auch noch vor für touren auf vorwiegend asphalt, schotter und forstautobahnen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2008)

ok nettes rad, stimmiger aufbau. echt ok.
ABER kein xc bike! klar kann man mit dem auf nem schottweg cruisen, aber das kann ich auch mit meinem rennrad und das poste ich trotzdem net hier


----------



## rland79 (20. August 2008)

liebe leute, ganz im guten:

ich muss zugeben, ich bin sehr frisch hier im forum und kenne eure sitten und bräuche noch nicht und kann mich natürlich auch irren. 

sind für euch die reifen echt der einzige aufhänger? 

(hätte ich also fette stollenreifen draufgemacht, dann wären wahrscheinlich keine einwände gekommen, oder?)


----------



## warpax (20. August 2008)

rland79 schrieb:


> sind für euch die reifen echt der einzige aufhänger?


Naja, zumindest ich würde mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ohne Federgabel durchs Gelände fahren wollen. Hab ich zwar ganz am Anfang auch noch so gemacht, da waren die Strecken aber auch eher Forstautobahnen


----------



## Christian Back (20. August 2008)

warpax schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest ich würde mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ohne Federgabel durchs Gelände fahren wollen. Hab ich zwar ganz am Anfang auch noch so gemacht, da waren die Strecken aber auch eher Forstautobahnen



Federgabel oder nicht; nicht- Können oder doch...


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. August 2008)

rland79 schrieb:


> liebe leute, ganz im guten:
> 
> ich muss zugeben, ich bin sehr frisch hier im forum und kenne eure sitten und bräuche noch nicht und kann mich natürlich auch irren.
> 
> ...



Den ranzigen Kommentar oben überlese ich mal gleich ganz...

Wie schon erwähnt Cross Country und MTB Forum.
In der gezeigten Variante mit den Reifen, Starrgabel, Alfine, der Sitzposition und der gefederten Stütze sieht es halt eher aus wie ein gemütlicher Stadtflitzer.

Das VOITL weiter oben hat zwar einen entfernt ähnlichen Grundaufbau, ist aber sportlicher abgestimmt und geländetauglich(er).
Die Alfine ist für Touren auf Radwegen oder stateinsatz sehr schön, harten Geländeeinsatz traue ich Ihr aber weniger zu (Kollege hate die am Cube Hooper).


----------



## gtbiker (20. August 2008)

das rad hat hier definitiv NICHTS verloren, raus damit!

mit meinem Puky rad baller ich auch durchs gelände, darf das dann auch hier rein???? Nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2008)

Mit dem Rad kommt man doch auch aCross se Country zwar bevorzugt auf Straßen und Schotterwegen, aber wie gesagt ist das ja im weitesten Sinne ja immer noch aCross se Country 
gruß


----------



## Felixxx (20. August 2008)

Im MTB Sport, speziell XC, sind 26" Laufräder zugelassen. Mit einigen Ausnahmen auch die neumodischen 29er. 28" jedoch nie. Von daher ist das hier das falsche Unterforum für das Rad, selbst wenn es grobstollige Reifen hätte. Das sind die Fakten. 

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 

P.S. dass sich der neue Forumsteilnehmer verirrt hat, ist ja kein Beinbruch, sein Radl ja auch sorgfältig zusammengestellt.


----------



## EmJay (20. August 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. dass sich der neue Forumsteilnehmer verirrt hat, ist ja kein Beinbruch, sein Radl ja auch sorgfältig zusammengestellt.



Das stimmt schon, aber ich fand die Tonart etwas unangebracht und das noch als Frischling.... Das hätts bei uns früher nicht gegeben...


----------



## Christian Back (20. August 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Im MTB Sport, speziell XC, sind 26" Laufräder zugelassen. Mit einigen Ausnahmen auch die neumodischen 29er. 28" jedoch nie. Von daher ist das hier das falsche Unterforum für das Rad, selbst wenn es grobstollige Reifen hätte. Das sind die Fakten.
> 
> Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx
> 
> P.S. dass sich der neue Forumsteilnehmer verirrt hat, ist ja kein Beinbruch, sein Radl ja auch sorgfältig zusammengestellt.



29 Zoll ist definitiv 28 Zoll! Auf eine 29er Felge passen 28er Reifen und umgekehrt. Ist ein Marketing- Gag!!!
Damit hättest du auch in Duisburg starten dürfen! Lediglich Cyclecrosser oder Crossräder waren nicht erlaubt, obwohl diese mit entsprechender Reifenfreiheit auch 29- Zöller durchgelassen hätten... Ging da wohl eher nach der Rahmenform. 
Ich für meinen Teil wäre in Duisburg gern mit meinem Cyclecrossbike gestartet; dann hätten wir vielleicht nicht nur das 8er- Mixed gewonnen, sondern wären bei den 8ern insgesamt höher als Platz acht gekommen. Dafür hätte ich dann sogar einen Flatbar montiert.
P.S.
Bin ich gezz auch im Falschen Forum???


----------



## Felixxx (20. August 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> 29 Zoll ist definitiv 28 Zoll! Auf eine 29er Felge passen 28er Reifen und umgekehrt. Ist ein Marketing- Gag!!!
> 
> Tja, mal wieder was dazu gelernt - danke schön. Ist ja schon 'ne ganz schöne Verarsche mit den Twenty-Ninern
> 
> Fehlen mir dann wohl die Argumente, Felixxx


----------



## Christian Back (20. August 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Christian Back schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 29 Zoll ist definitiv 28 Zoll! Auf eine 29er Felge passen 28er Reifen und umgekehrt. Ist ein Marketing- Gag!!!
> ...


----------



## warpax (20. August 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Federgabel oder nicht; nicht- Können oder doch...



Hatte ich erwähnt, daß ich noch Anfänger bin?  

Aber gehen tut es mit Starrgabel schon. Rappelt nur unendlich, wenn ich mal vergesse, die bergab zu entsperren


----------



## Markus_P (20. August 2008)

ui... da bin ich jetzt schon fast verunsichert, ob meins unter XC-Bikes fällt und ich es hier posten darf... 
Leider kann ich Euch nur ein Foto ohne Kurbel bieten (die war da grad beim Pulvern).
Naja, grün soll ja angeblich die Augen beruhigen, aber in diesem Fall... 

Ich hoffe Bilder beim Einsatz (mit Presswurst drauf) sind auch ok


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. August 2008)

Hui, auch coole Farbe. Echt schick und auch wieder mal was Anderes.
Schwarze Parts hätten mir besser gefallen.
Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen als Grundlage?


----------



## Markus_P (20. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen als Grundlage?


ist ein Drössiger SL

Ich wollte gerade so wenig schwarze Parts wie möglich (und wenn dann Carbon), aber das ist wieder persönlicher Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (21. August 2008)

warpax schrieb:


> Hatte ich erwähnt, daß ich noch Anfänger bin?
> 
> Aber gehen tut es mit Starrgabel schon. Rappelt nur unendlich, wenn ich mal vergesse, die bergab zu entsperren



Ich stecke meine Dritten vorhar auch immer in die Trikottasche... 

@ markus: tolles Gerät. Hab´ ich in Duisburg schon wahrgenommen. Es gibt aber auch weißes Carbon!


----------



## Markus_P (21. August 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> weißes Carbon!



sorry, aber bei dem Begriff stellen sich mir als Flugzeugbau-Stundenten immer die Fußnägel auf  Kohlefasern sind schwarz

Aber ich habe eh nur 2 Teile aus dem schwarzen Gold verbaut: die Gabelkrone und den Duraflite-Lenker


----------



## Christian Back (21. August 2008)

Markus_P schrieb:


> sorry, aber bei dem Begriff stellen sich mir als Flugzeugbau-Stundenten immer die Fußnägel auf  Kohlefasern sind schwarz
> 
> Aber ich habe eh nur 2 Teile aus dem schwarzen Gold verbaut: die Gabelkrone und den Duraflite-Lenker



Jaj, ja, gibt ja auch keine weiße Schokolade...


----------



## jofon (22. August 2008)

Meins! Nach Revision.


----------



## kona86 (22. August 2008)

Super Bild!


----------



## Mathias7D (22. August 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Jaj, ja, gibt ja auch keine weiße Schokolade...



ich muss Dich enttäuschen. weiße Schokolade gibt es, aber weiße Carbinfasern wird es nie geben... 
Naja, Du kannst Dir die Carbinparts anpinseln, aber die Fasern bleiben darunter immer noch schwarz!


----------



## metulsky (22. August 2008)

Hallo !

hier mal meins, jetzt mal ein gutes Foto...





vg

Sven


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. August 2008)

Geiles Bike+Bild


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. August 2008)

Bild klasse......aber schon wieder ein Specialized.....oioioioioioi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulsky (22. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Bild klasse......aber schon wieder ein Specialized.....oioioioioioi...





es ist einfach das perfekte rad (fuer mich !)... 

sven


----------



## Deleted 57670 (22. August 2008)

ist nur das zweitbeste,
das SJ ist noch Geiler


----------



## -MaLi- (22. August 2008)

noch sone bremsscheibe und es ist perfekt


----------



## Christian Back (23. August 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> noch sone bremsscheibe und es ist perfekt



Die gehört doch anders rum montiert...


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. August 2008)

Und hat auch wieder mit XC nicht viel zu tun...


----------



## momgarbe (23. August 2008)

was hat ne alligator scheibe nicht mit cc zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (23. August 2008)

ich finde die magura scheiben nicht so schön  deswegen hab ich als anreiz dieses bild reingepostet, nichts für ungut. btt


----------



## EvilEvo (23. August 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> ich finde die magura scheiben nicht so schön  deswegen hab ich als anreiz dieses bild reingepostet, nichts für ungut. btt



Nur blöd, dass er Avid Juicy drauf hat und dazu die passenden polygonen Avid-Scheiben, kann ja mal passieren. Die Windcutter fände ich an dem Bike aber sehr unpassend, ich find´s einfach super so wie es ist.


----------



## metulsky (23. August 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass er Avid Juicy drauf hat und dazu die passenden polygonen Avid-Scheiben, kann ja mal passieren. Die Windcutter fände ich an dem Bike aber sehr unpassend, ich find´s einfach super so wie es ist.



ach meins ist gemeint - ich hatte mich schon gewundert, welche magura gemeint ist...

ich finde die polygon scheibe einfach nur schoen - deswegen habe ich mir auch eine auf vorrat hingelegt, wenn die erste "durch" ist...

sven


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. August 2008)

momgarbe schrieb:


> was hat ne alligator scheibe nicht mit cc zu tun?



Der Zusammenhang war nicht wirklich schlüssig...

Für mich sah das eher nach was sucht die Gabel, die Pelle und die dicke Felge hier im Forum


----------



## Medic-BHD (24. August 2008)

So hier mal meins!





MfG  Medic


----------



## Alpin (25. August 2008)

mein super seltenes scott endorphin pro racing world cup team issue


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

Hi!
Wie fährt sich das Scott? Und wie siehts bei dem mit der Haltbarkeit aus?
Darf es auch im Gelände ausgeführt werden oder geht der Hinterbau bei zu harter Gangart einen anderen Weg als der Rest des Rahmens?
gruß


----------



## EvilEvo (25. August 2008)

Alpin schrieb:


> mein super seltenes scott endorphin pro racing world cup team issue



Kenne auch jemanden, der dieses Bike besitzt, in komplett Gelb, komplett XTR, XTR Laufräder, RockShox Sid, dem sein Scott hat noch nie Gelände gesehen und hat noch die originalen Reifen drauf und erst den 2. Satz Bremsbeläge, er hatte das Bike damals gekauft kurz nachdem es rauskam.


----------



## rboncube (26. August 2008)

Kenne auch einen, dem das Ding schon zweimal weggebrochen ist. Hat es dann verkauft. ist ne reine Eisdielenkiste!!
gruß Rene´


----------



## Alpin (26. August 2008)

Hi,

also ich fahre seit 8 Jahren Endorphin und hatte mit meinen bisher 3 Bikes kein Problem. Lässt sich super gut fahren. 

Habe Endorphin damals auch in Lizent Rennen bewegt und nicht ein defekt gehabt, einfach klasse !

Heute ist es natürlich leider nur noch zum Training, weil man ja für Rennen mit dem modernen Sachen ausgestattet wird.

Mfg

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

Auf Bilder klicken = alle in GROß!! Hoffe mein Bike passt hier rein...

Das bike ist eine wahrer schatz, die firma kult, der rahmen kult, die Magura Frog´s kultig und glaube die seltenste Magura. Die roten Hügi´s sind ebenfalls limitiert. Und die Gabel is zwar nur ne jett, aber kultig und geil zu fahren...
würde mich sehr über meinungen freuen...oder auch anregungen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg greg


----------



## aggressor2 (27. August 2008)

Es ist auf jeden Fall eigenwillig
gruß


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. August 2008)

Also in Anbetracht der ganzen "Kultbrocken" isses okay, vorallem für dich muß es funktionell sein.
Und die Teile sind ja auch hochwertig.....ausser der Gabel vielleicht.
Vorallem interessante Rahmenform, hat auch net jeder.
Mir persönlich wäre es zu buntig, steh net so auf quitschbunten Kram.
Ansonsten ist das Bike nicht schlecht.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. August 2008)

die rahmenform vom hawk ist in der praxis total unvorteilhaft.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. August 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> die rahmenform vom hawk ist in der praxis total unvorteilhaft.



Inwiefern?


----------



## caneloni (28. August 2008)

Was ist denn am Hawk bitte Kult? Der Begriff ist echt absolut ausgelutscht. Ein altes (originales) Zaskar oder ein Groove sind "Kult", aber kein Hawk. 

Da passt meiner Meinung nicht viel zusammen und in der Rahmenform sehe ich auch keinen Vorteil.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2008)

sry, aber bei reifen, gabel und pedalen dreht es mri den magen um. und ne jett kultig zu nenen... nene! ich hab ne mag21 an der wand, DIE ist kultig (wobnei eigentlich auch nur in der sl ti version)
aber das rad... naja... wenn es dir spass macht  

ps.: das beste war ja es im titan thread zu posten lol


----------



## greg130287 (28. August 2008)

@nopain-nogain
reifen sind schwalbe maraton... optimal, wenig wiederstand und auch auf schotter gut zu fahren... wenn du sie nich kennst oder schon mal gefahren hast kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen... aba man hat mit den dingern so gut wie null wiederstand... wer darauf wert legt und schnell unterwegs sein möchte, bzw. viele radtouren über fahrradwege macht, ist mit denen am besten bedient... ok, die gabel ist wirklich nich der hamma. aber fährt sich sehr gut und taucht nich bei jedem tritt ein 

Und Pedalen finde ich auch nicht schön, nur mit schugröße 46 benötige ich große breite pedalen, bei kleinen bekomme ich krämpfe im fuß 

Wie gesagt war nich gewollt es ins falsche thema zu haun, keiner ist perfekt...
aber wenn dich das amüsiert, bin ich froh das sich menschen auch über kleine dinge im leben freuen können ^^

@caneloni
ein hawk ist was besonderes weil man es kaum noch findet oder zu sehen bekommt.
vor allem eins ohne optische mängel... ein gt bekommt man überall mal zu sehen, und auch die alten... klar gt is kult aber noch zu verbreitet 
in meiner stadt und umgebung, bin ich der einzigste der so ein hawk noch fährt...
die magura frog´s sind der absolute überhammer und für jeden kenner ein schatz...
wenn man glück hat befinden sich bei ebay viell. einmal im jahr solche zum ersteigern...und dann bestimmt nich in dem zustand, wie sich meine befinden...
ja und über hügi möcht ich mich eigtl. auch nich streiten...

davon ma abgesehn, jeder hat seine meinung und möchte hier keinen streit anfang...nur ma meine sichtweise...


----------



## caneloni (28. August 2008)

@ greg130287:

du wolltest Meinungen hören und hier bekommst du welche. 
Das ein altes GT oder ein Grove oder ein Fat Chance natürlich nicht so kultig sind wie ein Hawk ist ja wohl klar. Ein altes Alpinestars CroMega sehe ich auch nie und da würde ich auch nicht von Kult sprechen.
Das einzige was vielleicht etwas Besonderes ist, ist die Bremse. Die passt optisch aber leider nicht ans Rad - Frog hin oder her! Reifen, Pedale und Lenker sind Geschmackssache und müssen dir passen. Gut, aber schön und stimmig sieht anders aus. Aber wie gesagt, wenn du Spass damit hast ist alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (28. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



die kronjuwelen. aua


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> die kronjuwelen. aua



 achso...


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. August 2008)

greg130287 schrieb:


> Auf Bilder klicken = alle in GROß!! Hoffe mein Bike passt hier rein...
> 
> Das bike ist eine wahrer schatz, die firma kult, der rahmen kult, die Magura Frog´s kultig und glaube die seltenste Magura. Die roten Hügi´s sind ebenfalls limitiert. Und die Gabel is zwar nur ne jett, aber kultig und geil zu fahren...
> würde mich sehr über meinungen freuen...oder auch anregungen
> ...



willst du uns verschei§ern?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2008)

ich fahre auch genug reifen die gescheit laufen, aber der marathon ist ein einkaufsrad reifen. ach ja... zu den pedalen... ich hab schuhgroesse 47 und hab keine so europaletten am rad  und zur gabel... klar das die net wippt... die schafft auch nix  fahr mal ne gescheite gebel und du weist was ich meine  aber auf feldwegen wird es reichen... wozu man aber auch kein mtb braucht. 
so, me = out!


----------



## Alpin (28. August 2008)

jetzt seit ja gemein ....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. August 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg130287 (28. August 2008)

ah ja, ich merke, großteil der leute hier, gehn anscheind mit fett kohle in der tasche in fahrradladen und SUCHEN sich ein schönes fahrrad aus...
selbst anscheind noch nie an fahrrädern gebaut, und naja...

selber ein fahrrad zusammen stellen, nach teilen suchen, die keiner mehr hat, und damit dann rumfahren, is ja mal der hamma... und vor allem seine bikes selber zusammen stellen und selber aufbauen und pflegen...

glaub wenn bei euch ein gang spinnt haltet ihr am nächsten fahrradladen und lasst euch das einstellen  aber egal... ihr macht das schon... mit euren fertig fahrrädern


----------



## kona86 (28. August 2008)

greg130287 schrieb:


> ah ja, ich merke, großteil der leute hier, gehn anscheind mit fett kohle in der tasche in fahrradladen und SUCHEN sich ein schönes fahrrad aus...
> selbst anscheind noch nie an fahrrädern gebaut, und naja...
> 
> selber ein fahrrad zusammen stellen, nach teilen suchen, die keiner mehr hat, und damit dann rumfahren, is ja mal der hamma... und vor allem seine bikes selber zusammen stellen und selber aufbauen und pflegen...
> ...



Sicher doch!!! Alles klar!!! Mach mal die Augen!


----------



## greg130287 (28. August 2008)

ich mein, man kann ja kritik üben, aba vielleicht au vorschläge machen was man ändern kann... vielleicht, welche gabel am besten passen würde... dachte das wäre ne etwas feinere comunity hier...


----------



## Alpin (28. August 2008)

hmmmm .... also meins ist komplett selber zusammen gestellt und auch selbst zusammen gebaut. kohle hat das auch schon genug verschlungen.

ach und das einige hartz IV Biker sind, da können die anderen auch nix für ;-)


----------



## greg130287 (28. August 2008)

alles klar... stempelst gerne leute ab...?

es gibt au vernünftige menschen, die ihr geld nich nur in ihre bikes stecken...

ich muss nicht sehen, wie ik am monatsende hin komme 
du wusstest glaub ik nich ma, das es solche maguras gab


----------



## greg130287 (28. August 2008)

es sind einfach dinge an meinem bike, die man nich so einfach im laden kaufen kann


----------



## escezet (28. August 2008)

ich bin schüler und bekomm auch nich viel mehr als bafög und ein wenig geld aus nem ebenjob...und trotzdem hab ich über die letzten jahre 3 ziemlich gute bikes mir zusammenbauen können.du bist hier in nem forum bei dem das bike schonmal wichtiger ist als nen auto oder andere sonstige prozereien.


----------



## Alpin (28. August 2008)

@ greg .....

ich kenne die magura .... denn ich bin schon mtb-lizenz rennen gefahren als du noch mit dem kettcar gefahren bist !

und wegen der kohle, entweder man hats, oder man hats nicht !

PS: Stecke nicht alles ins Bike !


----------



## greg130287 (28. August 2008)

hmm, hab nüx wieter zum prozen... aba man möchte sich auch andere dinge gönnen
urlaub, freunde, partys und sowat
und sprit -->für arbeit...bin drauf angewiesen...und au nur azubi...


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. August 2008)

Hör' bitte erst einmal damit auf, so zu schreiben, wie du sprichst. Das ist ja abartig. 
Was ist bitte besonders daran, sein Bike selbst aufzubauen und es zu warten?



greg130287 schrieb:


> du wusstest glaub ik nich ma, das es solche maguras gab


Oh Mann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (28. August 2008)

greg130287 schrieb:


> ah ja, ich merke, großteil der leute hier, gehn anscheind mit fett kohle in der tasche in fahrradladen und SUCHEN sich ein schönes fahrrad aus...
> selbst anscheind noch nie an fahrrädern gebaut, und naja...
> 
> selber ein fahrrad zusammen stellen, nach teilen suchen, die keiner mehr hat, und damit dann rumfahren, is ja mal der hamma... und vor allem seine bikes selber zusammen stellen und selber aufbauen und pflegen...
> ...




Schwing hier mal nicht solche Reden!! Hier sind mehr Bikes selbst aufgebaut als du denkst. Kuck dir doch mal das Forum und die Räder hier an.
Achja nur nebenbei, mir gefällt dein Rad auch überhaupt nicht. Kann daran kein Kult sehen, sondern nur irgendwelche alten Teile.


----------



## Alpin (28. August 2008)

meinste wir leben nur fürs bike ? schwachsinn, wir gehen auch feiern und machen unternehmungen, halt ein ganz normales leben.

PS: Hier feiern mit Veuve .... ;-)


----------



## Deleted 57670 (28. August 2008)

warum haben alle so ein Problem damit?
Das Pedal, die Pedale, ...hundekacke an den Pedalen.


Und nicht ..welche Pedalen soll ich kaufen, das regt mich auf.

Was mich natuerlich zur NARBE bringt....


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

redwood schrieb:


> warum haben alle so ein Problem damit?
> Das Pedal, die Pedale, ...hundekacke an den Pedalen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh ja..die gute alte Narbe


----------



## greg130287 (28. August 2008)

hmm, steh ik drüber, über eure posts...

jeder hat seinen eigenen geschmack...


----------



## Lion77 (28. August 2008)




----------



## Triturbo (28. August 2008)

Könnt ihr euch bitte per pm weiter streiten?

OnTopic:


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. August 2008)

Sehr sehr schick das Strike!


----------



## Alpin (28. August 2008)

super optik das strike, desweiteren lässt sich das strike auch sehr schön fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (28. August 2008)

@Triturbo: man sieht ja richtig viel 
was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## DAMDAM (28. August 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


>




Der Hammer


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> @Triturbo: man sieht ja richtig viel
> was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Ich würd sagen ein Ghost Actinum


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

Beim Strike find ich im Verhältnis zu Reifen und Gabel den Rahmen zu voluminös.
gruß


----------



## Triturbo (28. August 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> @Triturbo: man sieht ja richtig viel
> was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Ich wollt bloß nicht, dass mein Post nur weiterer spam ist.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen ein Ghost Actinum



Das konntest du erkennen ?


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das konntest du erkennen ?



Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanic (28. August 2008)

So, hier mal mein "Winter-Bike" 

Gestren kamen die letzten Parts an, ein bissl geschraubt und der Winter kann kommen


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen



Eben - Fotoalbum u/o Profil reicht doch.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eben - Fotoalbum u/o Profil reicht doch.



Wie immer halt: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Christian Back (29. August 2008)

Tanic schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein "Winter-Bike"
> 
> Gestren kamen die letzten Parts an, ein bissl geschraubt und der Winter kann kommen



Schönes Bike. Und mal wieder ein längeres Steuerrohr! Diese sonst bei vielen Herstellern verbauten, ewig gleichlangen "passt- doch" Röhrchen, die *alle* Rahmengrößen zieren...
Dat geht doch gahhh nich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2008)

greg130287 schrieb:


> ah ja, ich merke, großteil der leute hier, gehn anscheind mit fett kohle in der tasche in fahrradladen und SUCHEN sich ein schönes fahrrad aus...
> selbst anscheind noch nie an fahrrädern gebaut, und naja...
> 
> selber ein fahrrad zusammen stellen, nach teilen suchen, die keiner mehr hat, und damit dann rumfahren, is ja mal der hamma... und vor allem seine bikes selber zusammen stellen und selber aufbauen und pflegen...
> ...



HAHA! ich muss dich enttaeuschen, ich hab ALLE meine raeder komplett vom rahmen auf selber zusammengebaut (zum teil incl. laufraeder)! und zum thema "gang geht net -> ab in radladen" ich mache sogar den service meiner federgabeln selber... als pass auf wen du ansche**  und zum thema geld: bis vor 4monaten studi. und nix sponsered by mama...

back to topic: HAMMER STRIKE! echt schick. aber ich finde auch das die sid bissle zu duenn ist. ich wuerde sagen , dass die neue echt das i-tuepchen waere  (ich glaub ich muss echt den strike vom kollegen abziehen und mir aufbauen. finde es wirklich mit einen der schoensten fully rahmen die es gab...)
ach ja... schraub doch die canti sockel aus den fassungen raus (oder seh ich falsch?) -gewicht +style


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. August 2008)

greg130287 schrieb:


> ah ja, ich merke, großteil der leute hier, gehn anscheind mit fett kohle in der tasche in fahrradladen und SUCHEN sich ein schönes fahrrad aus...
> selbst anscheind noch nie an fahrrädern gebaut, und naja...
> 
> selber ein fahrrad zusammen stellen, nach teilen suchen, die keiner mehr hat, und damit dann rumfahren, is ja mal der hamma... und vor allem seine bikes selber zusammen stellen und selber aufbauen und pflegen...
> ...




Ich denke du solltest das nicht so pauschalisieren, denn manchen hier stößt das sauer auf.......baue übrigens auch meine Räder selbst und warte sie auch selber.
Bis auf mein Rennrad, das ist das einzige was ich komplett gakauft hab weil alles so gepasst wie ichs wollte.
Aber über solche hirnlosen Sprüche steh ich sowieso da ich aus dm Alter lang raus bin um mich drüber zu ärgern, denn dafür bin ich zu lang in dem Metier unterwegs......

@Lion77

Einfach nur genial dein Bike, gefällt mir super gut......hätt ich auch gern gehabt......aber na ja die lieben Finanzen.....
Gruß und viel Spass beim fahren.
Stolli


----------



## Jaypeare (29. August 2008)

Finde das Strike ehrlich gesagt fast so gruselig wie das Hawk. *duck*


----------



## Lion77 (30. August 2008)

Gruselig is gut...lol

Wegen den Cantis: hab sie bis jetzt einfach nich rausbekommen, sitzen seit anfang an sowas von fest. Hab jetz den Tip bekommen mitm Föhn mal bissl heisssmachen...werd ich ma probieren.
1-2 Sachen sind auch noch zu machen, Bremsleitungen endlich ma kürzen und Mavic Schnellspanner am Chris King LRS kommen auch nich so gut....Dämpfer und Gabel sind auch noch nich ganz ausm Kopf (Bin armer Student zur Zeit)

Mit der Gabel habt ihr recht...aber irgendwie lieb ich meine Athena (Ich bin grosser Air Jordan Schuhfan und meine Gabel is die Nummer 230...das passt einfach so gut)

Soweit....

Stefan


----------



## enermax64 (30. August 2008)

meine "kleene" renn pfeile


----------



## Der P (31. August 2008)

Kleines Update von meinem Plastik-Rad. Sind jetzt unter 8,5 kg mit schweren Reifen und schwerer Gabel.



 

 



Teileliste gibt es hier:

Light Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (31. August 2008)

äußerst gefällig
edit: Ich plädiere für eine Pace! (RC31 c-type)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (31. August 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Kleines Update von meinem Plastik-Rad. Sind jetzt unter 8,5 kg mit schweren Reifen und schwerer Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwere Reifen......witzig, witzig.....
was wiegst denn du wenn ich mal fragen darf, also in Rennmontur.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Danielsan79 (31. August 2008)

Ich finde an dem Scott würden schwarze Griffe und eine schwarze Gabel besser aussehen. Kleinere Schönheitsfehler sind die gelben Logos der Reifen und das rote Logo der Sattelstütze aber das kann man ja kaum ändern.


----------



## sporty (1. September 2008)




----------



## aggressor2 (1. September 2008)

schönes Surly
Was sind das für Reifen?
gruß


----------



## Fouquet (1. September 2008)




----------



## sporty (2. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schönes Surly
> Was sind das für Reifen?
> gruß



Fat Albert in 2.35


----------



## grOObie (2. September 2008)

Dicke Pellen? Könnt ihr haben:


----------



## #easy# (2. September 2008)

Fouquet schrieb:


>




@Fouquet 
gefällt mir ganz gut würde fast schon in das Classic-Forum passen
Die Nokon-Perlen würde ich in einer Farbe dran machen und die Booster gefallen mir auch nicht. Das Bike ist sonst sehr schön Zeitlos auch mit der roten Sattelstütze ist es ok.

@grOObie das mit dem Reifen und der Gabel ist aber schon knapp oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (2. September 2008)

Mein Oldie aktuallisiert


----------



## Baby Taxi (4. September 2008)

Mal ein Foto von meinem XC-Bike.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2008)

Sieht schön schnell aus


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2008)

das trek find ich hässlich
rote stütze und dann blaue Pedale :-O 
und der sattel ist doch auch ein bisschen zu steil oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2008)

mein neuster streich...


----------



## blacklord (5. September 2008)

Sehr schönes BMC. Ist das ein Fourstroke 02?
Mit schwarzen Kubeln, Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau würde es mir etwas besser gefallen, aber das ist je Geschmackssache.
Was wiegts denn?

Ich habe momentan ein FS 02 als Ersatzbike und das fährt sich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2008)

blacklord schrieb:


> sehr Schönes Bmc. Ist Das Ein Fourstroke 02?
> Mit Schwarzen Kubeln, Sattelstütze, Lenker Und Vorbau Würde Es Mir Etwas Besser Gefallen, Aber Das Ist Je Geschmackssache.
> Was Wiegts Denn?
> 
> Ich Habe Momentan Ein Fs 02 Als Ersatzbike Und Das Fährt Sich Sehr Gut.



 Ist Das Trailfox 02
 Habe Bewusst  Mit Silber Gespielt...ev Noch Anderer
 Vorbau
 Gewicht Mit 120mm 10.8


----------



## versus (5. September 2008)

sehr schön! 
vielleicht noch eine rote sattelklemme, o.ä. 
hinten fehlt irgendwie noch ein kleiner roter tupfer.

edit fragt, ob du eine neue liege hast


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> Edit Fragt, Ob Du Eine Neue Liege Hast :d


 Ja Stimmt

  die sattelklemme ist bmc special( doppelklemme) ja ev im winter noch rot elox.


----------



## guido11 (5. September 2008)

8,4 kg und eventuell wird noch ne schwarze Gabel verbaut.Gruss


----------



## Christian Back (5. September 2008)

guido11 schrieb:


> 8,4 kg und eventuell wird noch ne schwarze Gabel verbaut.Gruss



8,8 Kilo, und ein Rahmen passt...


----------



## caneloni (5. September 2008)

Was sind das für Kurbeln am BMC ?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> Was sind das für Kurbeln am BMC ?



FSA Cranksets - MTB Afterburner Chainset MegaExo 175mm 4-Bolt 22.32.44 Silver


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2008)

fährt sich das ding wenigstens gut

sieht ja grauenhaft aus, da hast du schönere bikes im stall

optisch würde eine DT gabel besser passen ....





.......bmc macht sicher gute bikes die geben sich mühe , die grafikfirma die für bmc arbeitet macht auch die dt designs zumindest die laufräder ..... da kommt das ganze dann wie aus einam guss, wenn es jeder so aufbaut sieht das natürlich auch Bääääähhhh aus ....
ich mag BMC einfach nicht, obwohl der pr-mann von früher arbeitet jetzt nicht mehr da aber wie die sich zeitenweise aufgeführt hatten...... gut gemacht aber unsympatisch


----------



## Jierdan (5. September 2008)

ich mag das BMC


----------



## Gorth (5. September 2008)

@Don: Was ist mit deinem Ventana passiert? Die Teile am BMC sind doch vom Ventana oder? Sieht man bisschen an der Fox, den Minis und dem Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (6. September 2008)

meins. an der eurobike hab ich jetzt auch noch rausgefunden, was gepimpt werden muss. 


weisser selleitalia slr, die bikeversion 
weisser ritchey vorbau
weisser richtey lenker

sensationell passen würde auch die neue rot-weisse magura sl. aber das würde wohl zu teuer


----------



## chri55 (6. September 2008)

ich denke, jetzt sieht es besser aus als mit den weißen Teilen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> edit fragt, ob du eine neue liege hast





Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ja Stimmt



@don trailo
Hallo,
 ist die Liege von D E D O N?! *egal*sieht gut aus*


----------



## racejo (6. September 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> ich denke, jetzt sieht es besser aus als mit den weißen Teilen.



Sehe ich auch so. Der weißwahn muss mal ein Ende haben. Weiß ist eine dezente Farbe und sollte ebenso auch eingesetzt werden.


----------



## kingtom (7. September 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Der weißwahn muss mal ein Ende haben. Weiß ist eine dezente Farbe und sollte ebenso auch eingesetzt werden.



ich zeig's euch, wenn ich die teile (montiert) habe. vielleicht habt ihr ja recht. dann hätt ich allenfalls teile zu verkaufen. aber ich glaube das bisschen weiss verträgt es schon. sind ja nur die enden des bikes weiss, mitte oben (sattel), vorne oben (lenker, vorbau) und vorne unten (gabelende)...  mal sehen wie das kommt. muss wohl eh noch ein paar wochen warten, bis das zeugs lieferbar ist.


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Ich denke ein weisse SLR würde dicke reichen.
Bildet einen schönen Abschluss mit dem weiss der Gabel.
Zuviel sieht an einem schwarzen Bike auch nicht gut aus. Gerade wenn es so schön ist wie das Stomp. Da würde ich eher ein paar rote Schräubchen verbauen.


----------



## kasseläner (7. September 2008)




----------



## joreg (8. September 2008)




----------



## Lateralus (8. September 2008)

@joreq: muss die Bremsleitungsverlegung am HR so aussehen? Ist ja ne Katastrophe Ansonsten ein schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (8. September 2008)

Cannondale F600


----------



## flix f (8. September 2008)

es gibt 90° Leitungsabgänge von Magura, sind aber teuer

Ich finde das Rad optisch irgenwie unruhig auch wenn es funktional und hochwertig ist


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @don trailo
> Hallo,
> ist die Liege von D E D O N?! *egal*sieht gut aus*



EIN KENNER


----------



## #easy# (8. September 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> ich zeig's euch, wenn ich die teile (montiert) habe. vielleicht habt ihr ja recht. dann hätt ich allenfalls teile zu verkaufen. aber ich glaube das bisschen weiss verträgt es schon. sind ja nur die enden des bikes weiss, mitte oben (sattel), vorne oben (lenker, vorbau) und vorne unten (gabelende)...  mal sehen wie das kommt. muss wohl eh noch ein paar wochen warten, bis das zeugs lieferbar ist.



Also lieferbar ist das Ritchey Zeugs aber schon. Ich hatte es über unseren Laden besorgt und innerhalb 3Tage war es da. Schau mal unter s-tec nach.
Ich wollte meinem Bike auch die weißen Parts geben leider war mir der Vorbau und der Riserlenker dann doch zu schwer. Könnte beim Flat anders sein. Ich habe mich dann für die Ritchey Carbon Parts entschieden und finde es passt noch besser als das weiße............ aber vieleicht sieht es bei Dir ja anders aus.
easy


----------



## joreg (8. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @joreg: muss die Bremsleitungsverlegung am HR so aussehen? Ist ja ne Katastrophe




Ist ab Werk bei Simplon so verlegt. Kann dir aber auch nicht genau sagen warum ;-)


----------



## rboncube (8. September 2008)

Das Razorblade ist saugeil. Hätte es am Freitag auf der Eurobike am liebsten mitgenohmen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (8. September 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> Also lieferbar ist das Ritchey Zeugs aber schon. Ich hatte es über unseren Laden besorgt und innerhalb 3Tage war es da. Schau mal unter s-tec nach.
> Ich wollte meinem Bike auch die weißen Parts geben leider war mir der Vorbau und der Riserlenker dann doch zu schwer. Könnte beim Flat anders sein. Ich habe mich dann für die Ritchey Carbon Parts entschieden und finde es passt noch besser als das weiße............ aber vieleicht sieht es bei Dir ja anders aus.
> easy




 die dinger sind ja aber noch nicht mal auf der ritchey-hp zu sehen. bist du sicher, dass die sonst schon jemand hat. ich muss hier wohl mal den ritchey-papst fragen wenn ich ihn wieder sehe.


----------



## Owl Hollow (8. September 2008)

mein jüngster Liebling - hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal Carbonrahmen toll finde, aber es fährt sich halt schon gut, mein Isaac...


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)

@Owl Hollow
 das ist ja ne überaschung aus bern 
 aber weg mit den vielen stickern please


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. September 2008)

Ich wollte schon gerade fragen, ob es ein gesponsortes Racebike ist...

Mit den normalen Decals ist der Rahmen irgendwie schöner...
Auf jedenfall ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## kingtom (8. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon gerade fragen, ob es ein gesponsortes Racebike ist...
> 
> Mit den normalen Decals ist der Rahmen irgendwie schöner...
> Auf jedenfall ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.



und dieses isaac ist deines? welcher vorbau und lenker ist das? ritchey 4-axis? auf der ritchey-hp ist der aber in weiss noch nicht zu sehen.  den muss ich haben


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. September 2008)

Das Rad sollte wohl eher in's Classic forum. Aber ich benutze es noch recht oft, und es macht immer wieder Spass damit zu fahren. Mein Trek 950 von 1991:


----------



## aggressor2 (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen dem Trek und dem Isaac hätte, würd ich das Trek nehmen
Aber leider word das nie passieren


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. September 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> und dieses isaac ist deines? welcher vorbau und lenker ist das? ritchey 4-axis? auf der ritchey-hp ist der aber in weiss noch nicht zu sehen.  den muss ich haben




Nö, von der S-tec Homepage. Der Standardrahmen gefällt mir nur halt besser als die oben gezeigte Version mit den Stickern.
Mir kommt kein Carbonbike ins Haus... 
S-tec hat die Ritchey Teile übrigens vorrätig, sind auch im Shop gelistet.


----------



## dre (9. September 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Das Razorblade ist saugeil. ...



Ich finde es aber hinten doch ziemlich zierlich. Ich würde gerne einmal eins fahren. Als ich mich damals für das Gravity entschieden hatte, brauchte ich auch nur eine Probefahrt von ca. 1 km. Draufgesetzt, wohlgefühlt, losgerast und gut.
Aktuell bin ich mit meinem Gravity noch gut bedient.


----------



## Owl Hollow (9. September 2008)

Ja, war ein gesponsertes Racebike. Sticker kommen noch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (9. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> S-tec hat die Ritchey Teile übrigens vorrätig, sind auch im Shop gelistet.



super, hab's gefunden. vielen dank!


----------



## #easy# (9. September 2008)

Dann zeige ich auch mal meine Plastikschüssel.......















easy


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

im detail siehts nicht mehr ganz so gut aus
was hälst du von den kcnc bremsen? 
gruß


----------



## #easy# (9. September 2008)

Wie meinst Du das denn mit den Detail's???? 
Also ich bin von den Bremsen begeistert sind jetzt so 2 Marathons und 2 24hRennen drauf und einige davon sogar bei scheiß Wetter. Gut das die V-Brakes da nich so toll sind ist klar. Was etwas nervig ist, dass man die Bremse sehr sehr genau einstellen muß, da muß man etwas geduld haben und das die Bremsarme recht kurz sind. Somit bekommt man fast nur 2.10 Schlappen rein.
easy


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2008)

Du magst Carbon oder?


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das denn mit den Detail's????
> Also ich bin von den Bremsen begeistert sind jetzt so 2 Marathons und 2 24hRennen drauf und einige davon sogar bei scheiß Wetter. Gut das die V-Brakes da nich so toll sind ist klar. Was etwas nervig ist, dass man die Bremse sehr sehr genau einstellen muß, da muß man etwas geduld haben und das die Bremsarme recht kurz sind. Somit bekommt man fast nur 2.10 Schlappen rein.
> easy



die verschiedenen richtungen des carbons am tretlager und am unterrohr. es ist bestimmt zwar recht schwierig bei der herstellung da ne einheitliche richtung rein zu kriegen, aber es würde sich lohnen denke ich
gruß


----------



## #easy# (9. September 2008)

irgendwie mag ich das Zeug ....... merkt man das?????

ach so das meinst Du ........ ja ok stimmt schon. Obwohl mich das jetzt nicht stört aber gut.
easy


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> irgendwie mag ich das Zeug ....... merkt man das?????
> 
> ach so das meinst Du ........ ja ok stimmt schon. Obwohl mich das jetzt nicht stört aber gut.
> easy



mit viel phantasie könnte man dies anhand deines rades interpretieren...
und zum carbon: solange es hält und sich nicht all zu stark verwindet ist doch alles in butter
gruß


----------



## chri55 (9. September 2008)

DT Carbonfelgen müssen noch rein.
aber dann brauchst du auch Martas mit Carbonhebeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (9. September 2008)

DT Carbonfelgen tja das stimmt aber ohne Disc aufnahme am Rahmen ............
und für die KCNC gibt es auch Hebel in Carbon......


----------



## chri55 (9. September 2008)

ja aber auf Carbonfelgen kannst du keine vBrakes fahren.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
sooo es ist da und fährt sich klasse, sauber verarbeitet und schön leicht: VOTEC XC


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2008)




----------



## Dynatechrider (9. September 2008)

cool echt alles Plastik oder was? Aber wie behältst Du den Sigma im Auge? Betrifft Giant Nr. 3150


----------



## Gorth (10. September 2008)

@iggy: schön das müsing! Warum die Fulcrum Räder? Was ist mit den AMC Laufrädern passiert? Oder einfach nur Zeit für einen "Tapetenwechsel"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. September 2008)

Danke. Ich finde die Fulcrum einfach super. Die anderen habe ich verkauft.


----------



## #easy# (10. September 2008)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> cool echt alles Plastik oder was? Aber wie behältst Du den Sigma im Auge? Betrifft Giant Nr. 3150



wie gesagt die position des Tacho ist nicht alltäglich das stimmt, aber man kann erstaunlich gut ablesen, wenn man leicht am Oberrohr vorbei schaut.

@IGGY sehr schön dein Müsing, ich würde nur eine schwarze Kurbel dran machen 
easy


----------



## AngryApe (10. September 2008)

funktion mag jetzt besser sein aber ich fand das müsing mit der alten sid und dem frm lrs schöner


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. September 2008)

War glaube ich American Classic, aber ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Fulcrums sind noch aufdringlicher als die AC.


----------



## grOObie (10. September 2008)

das Müsing rockt so wie es ist, und das richtig.
 Und Tacho ablesen kann man auch noch nach der Fahrt. Ich lass meinen jetzt in der Satteltasche verschwinden, den wenn ich nicht immer draufgucke dann fahr ich weiter


----------



## Lion77 (10. September 2008)

grOObie schrieb:


> das Müsing rockt so wie es ist, und das richtig.
> Und Tacho ablesen kann man auch noch nach der Fahrt. Ich lass meinen jetzt in der Satteltasche verschwinden, den wenn ich nicht immer draufgucke dann fahr ich weiter


 

???? Was bitte "rockt" an dem Müsing ????


----------



## chri55 (10. September 2008)

vielleicht ist es ein schickes schnelles Rad?! 
mir gefällts richtig gut.


----------



## Lion77 (11. September 2008)

Da haben Wir (Atze und Ich) unser Mom ein schöneres "Restebike" zum Geburtstag geschenkt.....als das Müsing.
Bilder gern bei Bedarf..


----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2008)

Los, zeig das Restebike deiner Mom!!!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (11. September 2008)

hm ich finde das müsing hübsch  die laufräder sehen zwar sher agressiv aus aber das ist okay  . der american classic war auch auffällig, aber die fulcrums passen gut zum rennbereich des rades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (11. September 2008)

Das Müsing find ich sehr schick... vllt. noch weiße Bar Ends


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. September 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Da haben Wir (Atze und Ich) unser Mom ein schöneres "Restebike" zum Geburtstag geschenkt.....als das Müsing.
> Bilder gern bei Bedarf..



Foto!


----------



## IGGY (11. September 2008)

Ich habe noch über die neuen weißen Ritcheyteile nachgedacht! Mal schauen.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. September 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Da haben Wir (Atze und Ich) unser Mom ein schöneres "Restebike" zum Geburtstag geschenkt.....als das Müsing.
> Bilder gern bei Bedarf..



Und jetzt? Große Klappe nix dahinter.


----------



## Lion77 (12. September 2008)

bleib doch ma ruhig.....hab auch noch anderes zu tun


----------



## Lion77 (13. September 2008)




----------



## chri55 (13. September 2008)

die Kiste ist nicht mal annähernd so schön wie das Müsing.


----------



## DC. (13. September 2008)

> die Kiste ist nicht mal annähernd so schön wie das Müsing.



stimmt !


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Seh ich auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. September 2008)

Puh danke


----------



## jones (13. September 2008)

das scott wäre schön, wenn es noch einigermaßen "original" wäre. also mit teilen aus der zeit, als der rahmen aktuell war.

dsa ganze gold passt irgendwie nicht so recht - schade.


----------



## dreale (13. September 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Da haben Wir (Atze und Ich) unser Mom ein schöneres "Restebike" zum Geburtstag geschenkt.....als das Müsing.
> Bilder gern bei Bedarf..



das ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Tanic (13. September 2008)

Rein optisch erinnert mich das Scott son bissl an Baumarkt


----------



## Unrest (13. September 2008)

Ich hab mir das beim ersten Blick auch gedacht, war aber zu feige es zu posten.. ^^


----------



## The_Cubefreak (13. September 2008)

Tanic schrieb:


> Rein optisch erinnert mich das Scott son bissl an Baumarkt




Baumarkt³

Also bevor ich mir ne marta sl, xo, ritchey wcs carbon teile, ect... kaufe, hol ich mir mal ne richtige Basis und das ist in meinen Augen ein Rahmen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (13. September 2008)

Er meinte die gesamte Aufmachung - die Optik des Rades.
Dass es technisch schlecht ist, haben er und ich jedoch mit keiner Silbe gesagt.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (13. September 2008)

Schade eigentlich um den Rahmen


----------



## The_Cubefreak (13. September 2008)

ich sag auch nicht das die parts schlecht sind, bzw der rahmen, einfach nur nicht zeitgemäß. und passt in meinen augen vorn und hinten nicht, wenn dann komplett classic aufbauen.


----------



## Tanic (13. September 2008)

Genau, meinte keinesfalls die technische Qualität. MMn sieht es halt total überladen und aufdringlich aus, wie im Baumarkt halt....wie gesagt nur optisch..


----------



## The_Cubefreak (13. September 2008)

wenn man fragen darf: was wiegt es denn? 10,5?


----------



## Unrest (13. September 2008)

Ich tippe auf 12kg +- 200g


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Ich find den Rahmen zu wuchtig. Die Reifen sollten nie dünner sein, als der Rahmen


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. September 2008)

jones schrieb:


> das scott wäre schön, wenn es noch einigermaßen "original" wäre. also mit teilen aus der zeit, als der rahmen aktuell war.
> 
> dsa ganze gold passt irgendwie nicht so recht - schade.



du meinst also in richtung so... ?





2003 exakt 12kg... 

joe


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Das sieht doch schonmal besser aus


----------



## hhninja81 (13. September 2008)

Moin Leute,

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich um ein "Resterbike" für die Mama. Also sollte man nicht ganz so kritisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Wie jetz?
Das soll das Restebike sein?
Ach du Schande. Dann muss sie ja eine der tollsten Mütter überhaupt sein, wenn sie sowas verdient
gruß


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. September 2008)

Wers  glaubt wird seelig


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. September 2008)

Tut mir leid Leutz, aber *mir* gefällt das Scott tausend ma besser als die Müsing Hütte.
Ich wünschte ich hätt´so nen genialen Rahmen, wuchtig, fett und breit.
Zugegeben....einzig die Reifen wären mir auch etwas zu "rennradmäßig" schmal, aber da könnt man ja Abhilfe schaffen.
Ich mag so fette Carbonrahmen eben, werde mir über kurz oder lang etwas in dieser Art an Land ziehen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## chri55 (13. September 2008)

das Scott wirkt (farblich) recht zusammengewürfelt und das Müsing sehr hübsch. beim Scott passt nix. außerdem ist das Müsing ein Hardtail. 

und dass das ein Resterad sein soll, kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## fatboy (13. September 2008)

Naja, aber die Fulcrum Räder (zumindest mit dem aufdringlichen Schriftzug) erinnern mich immer an diese dicken Gucci-oder Chanel Sonnenbrillen...hauptsache fetter Aufdruck.


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. September 2008)

@Stolli du solltest über ein Lahar nachdenken das wär was für dich


----------



## Lion77 (13. September 2008)

Es wirkt in der Tat etwas zusammengewürfelt...ist halt das "Restebike unser Mom ! Und tut mir leid, aber ne ordentliche Rahmenbasis hab ich beim Scott wohl eher als beim Müssig .






Noch mehr "Reste" 






Kann ja noch eins für Pappa zusammenschrauben


----------



## chri55 (13. September 2008)

wieso verkaufst du die "Reste" nicht? zum Beispiel die Laufräder


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. September 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Naja, aber die Fulcrum Räder (zumindest mit dem aufdringlichen Schriftzug) erinnern mich immer an diese dicken Gucci-oder Chanel Sonnenbrillen...hauptsache fetter Aufdruck.



Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion77 (13. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wie jetz?
> Das soll das Restebike sein?
> Ach du Schande. Dann muss sie ja eine der tollsten Mütter überhaupt sein, wenn sie sowas verdient
> gruß


 
Genau das ist Sie auch........


----------



## Lion77 (13. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Wers glaubt wird seelig


 
Kannst Du seelenruhig glauben.....


----------



## Lion77 (13. September 2008)

Aber mal im Ernst...
Es geht ja hier nich um mich oder Atze.....hab mich sicher ein wenig im Ton vergriffen...geb ich ja zu.
Aber an dem Müssig gefällt mir halt einfach nichts. Da bleiben meine Augen nirgendwo hängen beim Betrachten. Da fasziniert nichts, da ist nichts spannend drann, da kommt nichts rüber...
Ist halt meine Meinung. Und wenn manns dann zum x-ten mal in diesem Fred hier sieht, weil die Laufräder geändert wurden oder die Gabel oder was auch immer, es aber kein deut schöner oder faszinierender geworden ist (Der Rahmen ist und bleibt halt einfach laaaaaangweilig) nervts irgendwann mit dem ach so tollen Müsing. 


PS.:Gibt doch sogar schon n EXTRA Müssig-Thread für diese besonderen Fahrräder (so toll sind die?)

Also bitte nichts für ungut...geb jetz auch Ruhe...versprochen

Lion


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Genau das ist Sie auch........



Na dann gehts in Ordnung


----------



## ]:-> (13. September 2008)

Leute 1. es ist spät, 2. es ist offtoppic und nachdem ich schon zig Rahmen ausgeschlossen habe muss ich doch fragen: Welchen CC Hardtailrahmen (allgemein Farbe oder auch ein spezieller) kann man mit weißem LRS incl. roter Nippel stimmig aufbauen. Bisher dachte ich immer einen weißen der ein wenig Rot im Rahmen hat aber seit ich sowas mal live gesehen habe...naja. Ich komme in dieser Frage einfach nicht weiter ...

p.s. nein ich kaufe meine Rahmen sicher nicht nach der Farbe, das ist eher eine "theoretische " frage - außer der Rahmen passt zufällig zu mir


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> @Stolli du solltest über ein Lahar nachdenken das wär was für dich



Du wirst es nicht glauben, die Dinger gefallen mir tatsächlich......machen nen stabilen Eindruck......war mal auf der Homepage gucken.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2008)

Ich hab nie behauptet die Dinger sein daneben, in gewisser Weise sind es auch Leichtbau Bikes jedoch in einem anderen Segment...um ein bissl OnTopic zu bleiben ^^




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. September 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## amg 2 (14. September 2008)

da es hier auch um die optik geht, hätte ich mal eine bitte an euch.
da meine alte gabel in rente geschickt wird kaufe ich mir nächste woche , meinen eigenes geschenk zum 40ten, eine neue magura .
endweder die menja oder die durin2009.
jetzt weis ich nicht og ich mir sie in schwarz oder weiss kaufen soll , wie ist eure meinung ???
was passt am besten?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Unrest (14. September 2008)

schwarz


----------



## EvilEvo (14. September 2008)

Jop schwarz, sonst wirkt die Magura Gabel noch hässlicher als sie schon ist.


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. September 2008)

Wie schön, daß Geschmäcker verschieden sind 

Ich finde die Maguras schön.
Am Giant würde ich schwarz nehmen.


----------



## racejo (14. September 2008)

Schwarz


----------



## Unrest (14. September 2008)

Ich find die Maguras übrigens auch nicht hässlich.
Weiß wer den günstigsten Anbieter für ne schwarze Menja in 100mm?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. September 2008)

*SCHWARZ*, alles andere würde sich zu sehr beißen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## amg 2 (14. September 2008)

das ist bis jetzt eindeutig, jetzt noch das problem , durin oder menja??????
mein bike laden hat die menja 85 für 320 und die durin 09 für 570 .
was tun ??????
unrest ,,,, soll ich mal fragen was die 100er kostet?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (14. September 2008)

zu dem müssing , habe auch die fullcrum , habe bei mir die aufkleber abgemacht.
würde bei dir auch besser aussehen.( meine meinung)


----------



## LoB (14. September 2008)

Nochmal zum Giant:

Würde eine SID 09 in Frage kommen? Da würde das schwarz nämlich wirklich passen, weil es auch glänzend ist. Die Durin/Menja ist ja matt, ob das so toll aussieht an dem Rahmen? - Bin mir nich sicher...
Könntest dir dann weiße Decals anfertigen lassen, sodass es zu den "Giant" Logos passt.


----------



## ullertom (14. September 2008)

was hältst du von einer silbernen Rock Shox SID Race 2007 für dein Giant?

würde zu den Aufklebern und zur Kurbel passen


----------



## amg 2 (14. September 2008)

eine rock shox wollte ich eigendlich keine mehr , hatte am fully mit der marke viele probleme .
genau wegen dem mattschwarzem der magura habe ich das bedenken.
und da man inzwischen viele schwarze biks mit der weissen magura sieht , bin ich mir nicht so sicher .
und ob es eine durin oder menja sein soll.


----------



## Jörn Duensing (14. September 2008)

So, hier mal mein "altes" Rocky.
Gruß Jörn


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2008)

sehr schön


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. September 2008)

die graue XTR rockt


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. September 2008)

Oder halt 'ne R7...
Wenn Du mit der Skareb zufrieden bist wäre das auch eine gute Alternative.

Die Menja gibt es z.B. bei Nubuk Bikes für 369.
Ich bin mit meiner überaus zufrieden.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (14. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Rad


http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/369316/ppuser/79851


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2008)

Das Teil gehört zitiert


----------



## amg 2 (14. September 2008)

die menja ist ca.250g schwerer- stimmt das ?
mein bikeladen gibt sie mir fÃ¼r 320â¬.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (14. September 2008)

Hypnokröte: ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Das Teil gehört zitiert


----------



## GlanDas (14. September 2008)

Nur die Kurbel sieht unter den dicken Anbauteilen etwas verloren aus . . .


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. September 2008)

Verdammt schön anzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2008)

sind die ausfallendem am nicolai original?
und ist der rahmen für doppelbrücken ausgelegt? hält der die lefty aus, wenn man richtig fährt?
gruß


----------



## doctorhasenbein (14. September 2008)

aggressor2: Ausfallenden natürlich Made bY Nicolai, und Lefty laut Kalle kein Problem
Greets


----------



## CrashOversteel (14. September 2008)

Das Nicolai ist echt verdammt geil


----------



## Triturbo (14. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rad
> 
> 
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/369316/ppuser/79851



Warst du nicht in der November-Ausgabe von der Bike ?


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> aggressor2: Ausfallenden natürlich Made bY Nicolai, und Lefty laut Kalle kein Problem
> Greets



oukei
ne lefty wär auch noch was, aber ob mein rahmen das aushält
und wie weit kann man denn bei der lefty die brücken zusammenschieben? mein steuerrohr schätz ich auf 11cm. nachmessen is grad schlecht.
gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. September 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> die menja ist ca.250g schwerer- stimmt das ?
> mein bikeladen gibt sie mir für 320.



Der Preis ist top.
Was das Gewicht angeht kommt es ganz darauf an welche Menja und welche Durin du meinst. Liegen aber alle im 200+ Bereich.
Die Menja ist nunmal nicht als Leichtbaugabel konzipiert worden.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (15. September 2008)

Triturbo : Jo das war ich

Aggressor2 :Is ne Lefty Carbon,da kannst die Gabelbrücken gar nicht zusammenschieben
                 die sind nämlich geklebt,hab den Rahmen extra dafür anfertigen lassen.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Triturbo : Jo das war ich
> 
> Aggressor2 :Is ne Lefty Carbon,da kannst die Gabelbrücken gar nicht zusammenschieben
> die sind nämlich geklebt,hab den Rahmen extra dafür anfertigen lassen.



Ahh...und wie lang ist dein Steuerrohr?
gruß


----------



## doctorhasenbein (15. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ahh...und wie lang ist dein Steuerrohr?
> gruß



war gerade messen, genau 11,4cm


----------



## #easy# (15. September 2008)

@aggressor2 schönes Bike war das denn nicht mal in der "Bike" drin????

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> war gerade messen, genau 11,4cm



es besteht doch noch hoffnung



#easy# schrieb:


> @aggressor2 schönes Bike war das denn nicht mal in der "Bike" drin????
> 
> easy



 bist du dir sucher, dass du von meinem Zaskar Team redest?
verwunderten gruß


----------



## damonsta (15. September 2008)

Jörn Duensing schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein "altes" Rocky.
> Gruß Jörn



Ein Traum!


----------



## doctorhasenbein (15. September 2008)

Aggressor2:

Sage mal, wie willst denn das mit dem Steuerrohr-Durchmesser hinkriegen?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Aggressor2:
> 
> Sage mal, wie willst denn das mit dem Steuerrohr-Durchmesser hinkriegen?



Adapter!? Gibts bei ebay und kann man sich doch selber basteln/basteln lassen. Oder meinste nich?
gruß


----------



## doctorhasenbein (15. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Adapter!? Gibts bei ebay und kann man sich doch selber basteln/basteln lassen. Oder meinste nich?
> gruß



mmhhh, weiß nicht so recht,Adapter sind halt immer nur zweite Wahl 
aber nen Versuch wäre es ja wert.Kannst mir Deine Erfahrungen ja 
dann mal posten!


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> mmhhh, weiß nicht so recht,Adapter sind halt immer nur zweite Wahl
> aber nen Versuch wäre es ja wert.Kannst mir Deine Erfahrungen ja
> dann mal posten!



Wird aber frühestens erst was Mitte nächsten Jahres, wenn überhaupt
Bis dahin werd ich dann starr durch die Gegend gondeln. 
Bin gerade am umbauen, in zwei Wochen dürfte es fertigsein


----------



## #easy# (15. September 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> @aggressor2 schönes Bike war das denn nicht mal in der "Bike" drin????
> 
> easy



sorry ich meine das Nicolai


----------



## AngryApe (15. September 2008)

das argon ist eigentwillig aber gerade auch deswegen seeehr geil


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> sorry Ich Meine Das Nicolai



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caneloni (15. September 2008)

@ aggressor2:
was hast du denn für ein Steuerrohr? Für ne Lefti braucht man doch 1,5", oder nicht?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> @ aggressor2:
> was hast du denn für ein Steuerrohr? Für ne Lefti braucht man doch 1,5", oder nicht?



1 1/8''
-> Post #3252
z.B. diesen


----------



## Triturbo (15. September 2008)

Zum Lefty Thema : 
Ich hab mich da mal ein wenig schlau gemacht, da ich es auch mal vor hatte (oder immer noch habe, leider aber sehr teuer). Es gibt diesen Adapter, wie aggressor2 schon gesagt hat. Das passt wunderbar, wenn das Steuerrohr nicht zu lang ist. Natürlich wirken dann aber andere Kräfte und man sollte den Rahmen regelmäßig untersuchen, wenn er (XC typisch) nicht für DC gabeln ausgelegt ist und auf leicht getrimmt.

@ doctorhasenbein : Dein Radl ist der Hammer. Auf dem Foto kommen die vielen geilen Details gar nicht so gut zur Geltung, wie in der Zeitschrift. Hast du es schon mal gewogen ?


----------



## racejo (15. September 2008)

Bevor ich mit meinen Umbaumaßnahmen beginne, stelle ich mein Bike nochmal Online. 
Es soll ein neuer Rahmen dran, Sattelstütze wird gewechselt, Kettenblätter, Steuersatz, Innenlager. Eventuell eine schwarze Bremse.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (15. September 2008)

Hallo Triturbo, hatte es mal gewogen, 11,4kg mit Nobby Nic 2,25
Welche Details gefielen Dir denn am besten?


----------



## Gorth (15. September 2008)

hübsche Schmucklilien!
(Fahrrad ist auch ganz nett...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (15. September 2008)

Das muss ich meiner Mutter sagen. Sie wird sich freuen.


----------



## matsch (16. September 2008)

Mein Marathonradl:


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2008)

hallo erstmal  
mein racebike mit 9,8 kg - gabel ist schon im laden (durin,grau,1458g) , sattel (speedneedle) kommen noch rein dann müsste ich bei 9,3 sein  (wenn genug geld da ist die neue marta sl noch dazu) : 













lg DaViD


----------



## LoB (17. September 2008)

Wenn du doch nur mal nen ordentliches Foto von deinem Bike machen würdest , es ist doch eigentlich sehr schön...


----------



## Triturbo (17. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hallo Triturbo, hatte es mal gewogen, 11,4kg mit Nobby Nic 2,25
> Welche Details gefielen Dir denn am besten?



Am besten gefiel mir die Farbkombination zwichen Schwarz und Gold. Die Kette schießt den Vogel ab, passt wunderbar zum Aufbau genau wie die Stütze und der Vorbau - alles andere wäre zu übertrieben (goldene Naben oder Lenker ....). Es sieht nicht übertrieben aus - 1a. 

Dann richtige MTB Bereifung - NN 2,25 am Hinterrad sieht man hier viel zu selten. Auch gut find ich die Kombi aus, dem meiner Meinung, besten HT Rahmen von Nikolai und der besten Gabel - die nicht nur geil federt, sondern auch noch tot schick ist. Ebenso die Bremse - Hope M4 - Technisch und Optisch der Hammer. Und als wenn das nicht genug wäre, kommt dann noch die Rohloff. -> Das Radl ist ein Traum.


----------



## chri55 (17. September 2008)

hihi Triturbo ist verliebt.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> mein racebike mit 9,8 kg



haste mal ne teileliste?
Das Gewicht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.....


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> haste mal ne teileliste?
> Das Gewicht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.....



Ich würds glatt auf ein Kilo mehr schätzen. Es sei denn der Rahmen wiegt unter 1000g


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2008)

> haste mal ne teileliste?
> Das Gewicht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.....


teileliste hab ich nicht setze mich aber morgen mal dran ;-) 



> Ich würds glatt auf ein Kilo mehr schätzen. Es sei denn der Rahmen wiegt unter 1000g


ein kilo?  nie im leben unter 10 ist es auf jeden fall ;-) 
der rahmen wiegt 1390gr


----------



## racejo (17. September 2008)

Also Sattel, Bremse, Gabel sind schon ein bisschen schwer für 10. Richtig leicht sind ja nur LRS und Rahmen.

Edit: Ist ja auch egal. Hast ja bald neues Zeug dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> teileliste hab ich nicht setze mich aber morgen mal dran ;-)
> 
> 
> ein kilo?  nie im leben unter 10 ist es auf jeden fall ;-)
> der rahmen wiegt 1390gr



hm...1390 ist gut Aber trotz der Recon unter 10? Wird knapp...
Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren.


----------



## Mev (18. September 2008)

hier mal meins ist gestern nachmitag aufgebaut worden nicht ganz fertig aber hier erstmal mein konstwerk könnt mir ja mal nen tip geben was für ne gabel ich mir holen soll um die 300  rum ??


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2008)

wie wär es mal mit nem besseren bild, damit man auch was erkennen kann???


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. September 2008)

Ich kann nicht mal erkennen um was es sich genau handelt...
Soll das Bulk Machine heissen?

Die Sitzposition ist schonmal nicht sehr CC mässig...die SLX sieht aber echt gut aus.


----------



## Mev (18. September 2008)

sorry gestern nach der tour eben nen foto gemacht werd mal heute bessere fotos machen da gestern das rad erst vorläufig fertig geworden ist es handelt sich um ein RockMachine Adrenaline 3000

und wegen der sitzhaltung war halt so zum rumspringen da es mein ersten vollgefedertes ist und ich es auch mal direckt testen wollte


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2008)

Ist ein 2007 Rahmen, gell? Das Adrenalin ist aber eher ein AllMountain & Marathon Bike. So steht`s zumindest auf der HP. Beim original 3000 Bike ist eine Manitou R7 Comp Lockout verbaut.


----------



## Mev (18. September 2008)

genau ist ein 2007 er rahmen
ok dann erklärt mir mal bitte den unterschied zwischen am und nem xc ? ich meine das hat was mit der federung zu tuhn oder ?? hab leider von vollgefederten bikes nicht so die ahnug wo ich noch mtb gefahren bin da gebts nur mtb starre gabel uns jut ist


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. September 2008)

Federweg, Sitzposition, Sattel, Reifen, etc.!

Ich weiß jetzt nich was dein Bike an Federweg bietet, aber Sattel, Pedale,  2.4er Reifen, Sitzposition und das Du erstmal mit dem Bike springen gehst sprechen jetzt nicht so für den XC Sektor...


----------



## Mev (18. September 2008)

sondern was ?? nur weil ich gesprungen bin ?? dann sag mir welche kategorie das bike kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mev (18. September 2008)

vorne ist eine dart 2 drinn mit 80 mm federweg vorläufig und dämpfer ist ein manitou radium RL 165 mm einbaulänge wieviel fäderweg das ding hat keine ahnug wie gesagt bin neuling in sachen vollgefederte bikes


----------



## tho.mas (18. September 2008)

Meine Herren,

hier kannst Du ein dich etwas ins Thema einlesen und vielleicht ......

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mev (18. September 2008)

danke da sieht man wieder das die ruhrpotter viel viel netter sind


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2008)

Teileliste
Bergwerk mercury sl  (1398)
Rahmengröße :m
Gabel : Rockshox recon
Lenker : Bergwerk (128g) 
Griffe: Procraft sl (20g)
Vorbau : syntace f99
Sattelstütze : kcnc ti pro lite
Sattel : selly italia
Schaltung : Sram X.O. Schaltwerk 
Umwerfer: Sachs inverse
Kurbeln : stylo
Kette : sram 971
Kasette : sram 970
Pedale : Eggbeater sl (260g)
Bremsen : Magura louise
Laufräder : American classic (1504g)
Reifen : Racing ralph
Gewicht mit Pedalen 9,8


----------



## Gorth (18. September 2008)

Dir ist schon klar dass zu ner Teileliste auch die nachgewogenen Gewichte der einzelnen Bauteile dazugehören? Eine etwas genauere Bezeichnung der einzelnen Teile wär auch nicht schlecht. Eggbeater gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten und Gewichten von 170-300g, ganz zu schweigen von einem "Bergwerk"-Lenker


----------



## Triturbo (18. September 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> hihi Triturbo ist verliebt.



Jap 

Wenn ich zu viel Geld hätte, würde ich es genau so nach bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (18. September 2008)

Mev schrieb:


> danke da sieht man wieder das die ruhrpotter viel viel netter sind



Dann rat mal wo ich eigentlich herkomme...

Dein Rad passt dann auf jeden Fall nicht so ganz 
Federweg und Parts sind dann etwas gegensätzlich...


----------



## Mev (18. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Dann rat mal wo ich eigentlich herkomme...
> 
> Dein Rad passt dann auf jeden Fall nicht so ganz
> Federweg und Parts sind dann etwas gegensätzlich...




wie man weiter oben lesen kann steht da das rad ist noch im aufbau hab erstmal das genommen was ich noch im keller hatte

ich lese münchen das liegt nicht im ruhrpott ich meine ich komme ja eigendlich ausm ruhrgebiet aber das list nen katzensprung vom ruhrpott


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2008)

Mev schrieb:


> vorne ist eine dart 2 drinn mit 80 mm federweg vorläufig und dämpfer ist ein manitou radium RL 165 mm einbaulänge wieviel fäderweg das ding hat keine ahnug wie gesagt bin neuling in sachen vollgefederte bikes



Hier findest du den original Rockmachine Aufbau: Klick

Es geht durchaus als Marathon Bike durch. Die Erklärung bei Wikipedia ist richtig gut. Als CC-Bike wird es nicht durch gehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2008)

Ich finde den Rahmen ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Das Design gefällt mir sogar sehr. Ich würde ihn als leichtes Marathon-Bike aufbauen.
Dein Foto war etwas unvorteilhaft aufgenommen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. September 2008)

Mev schrieb:


> wie man weiter oben lesen kann steht da das rad ist noch im aufbau hab erstmal das genommen was ich noch im keller hatte
> 
> ich lese münchen das liegt nicht im ruhrpott ich meine ich komme ja eigendlich ausm ruhrgebiet aber das list nen katzensprung vom ruhrpott



Google mal nach "Umzug" 

@JMR: Den Ramen an sich finde ich auch schön, der Serienaufbau kommt der Optik auch deutlich mehr zu Gute.


----------



## grummler2000 (18. September 2008)

Also, ohne viel Gelaber mein erstes selbst aufgebautes Bike!
Shimano SLX/XT und Truvativ Hussefelt mix

















mfg
Axel


----------



## grummler2000 (18. September 2008)

Also, ohne viel Gelaber mein erstes selbst aufgebautes Bike!
Shimano SLX/XT und Truvativ Hussefelt mix
















mfg
Axel


----------



## matsch (18. September 2008)

Ist das noch XC ???? Aber wurde ja schon oft gefragt..... nächstes Bild bitte ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

was ist denn mit dem sattel passiert?
gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> Ist das noch XC ???? Aber wurde ja schon oft gefragt..... nächstes Bild bitte ;-)



Sattelüberhöhung ist zu erahnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (18. September 2008)

grummler, verbau mal nen längeren Vorbau (mind 100mm) so komisch wie du den Lenker montiert hast, würde ich davon ausgehen, der Husssefelt ist zu kurz.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2008)

Die Hussefelt Teile gefallen mir gar nicht, wenn wir von 'nem XC Bike ausgehen. Die Gabel macht mich auch nicht an und der Sattel ist optisch gesehen das Letzte.
Soviel zu meiner bescheidenen Kritik.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Teileliste
> Bergwerk mercury sl  (1398)
> Rahmengröße :m
> Gabel : Rockshox recon
> ...




man könnte meinen ich hab zu viel Zeit...
aber es war echt sch**** wetter heute


----------



## grummler2000 (18. September 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Hussefelt Teile gefallen mir gar nicht, wenn wir von 'nem XC Bike ausgehen. Die Gabel macht mich auch nicht an und der Sattel ist optisch gesehen das Letzte.
> Soviel zu meiner bescheidenen Kritik.



Das Bike ist aus optischen Gründen so zusammen gestellt. Wollte alles was geht in schwarz haben. Aber über Geschmackt lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten 
Warum gefallen Dir denn Hussefelt Teile nicht an einem XC Bike? Die Teile sind stabil, hochwertig Verarbeitet, sehen gut aus und kosten auch nicht die Welt.

Das manche hier über die Gabel meckern werden war mir klar, ist ja "nur" eine Suntour! Aber mal ganz ehrlich, die verrichtet einwandfrei Ihren Dienst.


----------



## racejo (19. September 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> man könnte meinen ich hab zu viel Zeit...
> aber es war echt sch**** wetter heute
> ..............



Hätte ich keine Lehnen am Stuhl, würd ich jetzt am Boden liegen.


----------



## matsch (19. September 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> Ist das noch XC ???? Aber wurde ja schon oft gefragt..... nächstes Bild bitte ;-)



Da muss ich mich mal selber ergänzen. Der Rahmen ist XC/Marathon. Habe ja das Vorgängermodel(Design) auch verbaut.


----------



## Gorth (19. September 2008)

@racejo: dito


----------



## jmr-biking (19. September 2008)

grummler2000 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist aus optischen Gründen so zusammen gestellt. Wollte alles was geht in schwarz haben. Aber über Geschmackt lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten
> Warum gefallen Dir denn Hussefelt Teile nicht an einem XC Bike? Die Teile sind stabil, hochwertig Verarbeitet, sehen gut aus und kosten auch nicht die Welt.
> 
> Das manche hier über die Gabel meckern werden war mir klar, ist ja "nur" eine Suntour! Aber mal ganz ehrlich, die verrichtet einwandfrei Ihren Dienst.



Mir gefallen die Hussefelt-Parts auch nicht an dem CC-Rahmen.
Der Lenker und der Vorbau gehören eigentlich an Freeride/Downhill - Bikes und nicht an CC-Bikes. Siehe hier.

Ich hätte mich dann eher für Stylo/Noir entschieden. Klick


----------



## keroson (19. September 2008)

Ich kenn jemand, der ist die Dm in St. märgen mit Stummelvorbau und Downhilllenker gefahren, bergab unschlagbar und er hatt nach eigenem Bekunden viel Spass Ach ja Top 30 U23

Edit sagt: Ich such noch so Hussefelt-Parts für mein Spassbike, mein du die Sachen also gleich Umbauen willst, ich würd sie dir evtl abnehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2008)

Die Hussefelt Teile wären mir einfach zu schwer. Auch optisch gefallen sie mir nicht. Zumindest nicht an einem potenziellen XC Rad.


----------



## Hamsterkotze (19. September 2008)

so ich wollt mein bike auch ma zeigen fotos sind net die besten aber naja 















zu den pedalen sag ich ma ich hasse klickies einfach...
nu zerreisst mich ma in der luft, und die leichtbauer steinigt mich mit selbstlaminierten carbonsteinen ^^


----------



## Hamsterkotze (19. September 2008)

frage wo sind meine bilder?


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. September 2008)

Hier:



Link direkt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/5/2/9/_/medium/IMG_2883.JPG?0



Link direkt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/5/2/9/_/medium/IMG_2890.JPG?0
Du musst die Links zu den Bildern direkt nehmen und nicht den Link zu der Seite.
Es gibt hier im Forum auch eine Beitrags-Vorschau. Beim nächsten Mal bitte nutzen um zu gucken ob es geht.


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. September 2008)

Hamsterkotze schrieb:


> nu zerreisst mich ma in der luft, und die leichtbauer steinigt mich mit selbstlaminierten carbonsteinen ^^



Bist ja ne krass lustige Hamsterausscheidung.


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bist ja ne krass lustige Hamsterausscheidung.



Ich habe das Gefühl, Du vergreifst Dich öfter mal im Ton. Sei bitte so nett und erinnere Dich doch an Deine gute Erziehung, bevor Du postest. Danke, ganz lieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (19. September 2008)

Man sollte sich nicht Hamsterkotze nennen, um sowas zu vermeiden


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bist ja ne krass lustige Hamsterausscheidung.



Das muss ich mir mal merken


----------



## grummler2000 (20. September 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Hussefelt Teile wären mir einfach zu schwer. Auch optisch gefallen sie mir nicht. Zumindest nicht an einem potenziellen XC Rad.



Wie gesagt, über geschmack lässt sich streiten. Aber ich bin ein 100KG Kerl und die Teile sehen einfach verdammt stabil aus. Mir ist das Gewicht des Bikes zweitrangig, hauptsache es ist stabil, fährt sich fantastisch und schaut gut aus!


----------



## Echinopsis (20. September 2008)

@Hamsterkotze: Hast Du schon mal über eine Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung nachgedacht? Dürfte dem Sattelgestell auf die Dauer besser bekommen. Ansonsten ein funktionales Arbeitsgerät für große Leute.


----------



## Gottsfeld (20. September 2008)

grummler2000 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, über geschmack lässt sich streiten. Aber ich bin ein 100KG Kerl und die Teile sehen einfach verdammt stabil aus. Mir ist das Gewicht des Bikes zweitrangig, hauptsache es ist stabil, fährt sich fantastisch und schaut gut aus!



Dann möchte ich dich (und manch anderen auch) daran erinnern, dass wir uns hier in einem *Cross-Country-Racing* Forum bewegen und eigentlich reicht es, wenn das Material während dem Rennen hält und nicht bei irgendwelchen Drops in der City oder im Bikepark. Und bei einer angemessenen Fahrweise hält auch ein "normaler" Aluvorbau, welche oftmals standartmäßig an Fahrrädern < 3.000 verbaut werden.

@Hamsterkotze (du solltest wirklich über einen anderen Namen nachdenken)
1. Geiler Holzständer 
2. Geile Rahmenfarbe


----------



## racejo (20. September 2008)

Hier ist ja mehr gedisse als bei den aggro Kiddies auf der Straße.


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. September 2008)

Naja, aber wo er Recht hat hat er Recht.
Dafür gibt es doch die Forenunterteilung.
Wenn ein Bike oder ein Großteil der Parts nichts mit CC Einsatz zu tun haben, sondern eindeutig in andere Kategorien einzuordnen sind gehört das nicht in dieses Forum, sondern ein entsprechend anderes.
Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich hingegen die vollkommen überzogenen bösartigen Reaktionen einiger Mitglieder, wenn mal von anderen Usern Kritik am eigenen Aufbau geübt wird.
Wenn man sein Bike öffentlich zur Schau stellt muß man nunmal mit nicht nur durchgehend positiven Reaktionen rechnen und wenn Kritik aufkommt sollte man  das dicke Fell haben darüber hinweg zu sehen oder sich der Kritik anzunehmen, sind ja teils auch gutgemeinte Ratschläge dabei.
Wie schon so oft zitiert, warum soll einem die Meinung einiger Leute, die man zu 90% nie zu Gesicht bekommt die Laune am eigenen Bike oder Aufbau verderben.
Just my 2 Cent.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. September 2008)

Kritik hin oder her......wer sich die Laune von so´n paar Babblern versauen läßt ist meiner Meinung nach selber schuld.
Ich weiß das ich selber ab und an auch mal aus der Reihe tanze.......das is mir grad ma pupe.....
Ich mach doch was ich will, und fühl mich mit meiner Kiste beispielsweise pudelwohl.
Ich weiß aber auch das wir hier ein paar zarte Gemüter haben die dann so eine "Kritik" net so einfach wegstecken.
Da heißt es dann ein dickes Fell zulegen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. September 2008)

Gekuschelt wird im LB-Forum net hier


----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2008)

So, hab jetzt noch ein bißchen mit ROT gespielt.
Ich glaub, viel mehr rot darf aber auch nicht dran ?!
Suche jetzt noch ne schicke Sattelstütze und Lenker Vorbau Kombi.
Hatte an Ritchey WCS Wet Black gedacht...aber mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. September 2008)

So mit neuem LRS, neuem Sattel und neuen Griffen. 8,82 KG.








[/URL][/IMG]

Teileliste als pdf-Anhang


----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2008)

Fein fein...und endlich noch einer , der sich mit Dual-Control "outet"


----------



## derfelix90 (20. September 2008)

@ hhninja81

sehr schönes bike!

wo bekommt man den rahmen in dem topeak/ergon teamdesign her?


grüße


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. September 2008)

Zum Beispiel bei S-Tec:

http://www.s-tec-sports.de/media/bikeparts/BIKE 08.pdf

Haben den als Komplettbike im Angebot, sollte auch einzeln zu bekommen sein.
Schwieriger dürfte es mit der Durin werden. Zumindest im Customize Programm kriegt man die bei Magura nicht im identischen grün.


----------



## hhninja81 (20. September 2008)

Ich habe die Garbel lackieren lassen. Z.Zt. gibt es den Rahmen mit der Garbel als Kalentieva Spezial (der Rahmen hat da aber weniger Grün drin).

So...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## racejo (21. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Naja, aber wo er Recht hat hat er Recht.
> Dafür gibt es doch die Forenunterteilung.
> Wenn ein Bike oder ein Großteil der Parts nichts mit CC Einsatz zu tun haben, sondern eindeutig in andere Kategorien einzuordnen sind gehört das nicht in dieses Forum, sondern ein entsprechend anderes.
> Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich hingegen die vollkommen überzogenen bösartigen Reaktionen einiger Mitglieder, wenn mal von anderen Usern Kritik am eigenen Aufbau geübt wird.
> ...



Wenn es hier tatsächlich um Racing ginge, dann müsste man hier jeden Bilderthread einstampfen. Übrig bleiben würden der Bundesliga und Olysmpia Thread.

@ ninja. Geile Kiste!


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Dann kann man auch gleich das ganze Forum in einen großen unübersichtlichen Mischmasch zusammenwürfeln.
Ich denke mal die Mods und Admins werden sich bei der Forenunterteilung schon etwas gedacht haben...


----------



## racejo (21. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch gleich das ganze Forum in einen großen unübersichtlichen Mischmasch zusammenwürfeln.
> Ich denke mal die Mods und Admins werden sich bei der Forenunterteilung schon etwas gedacht haben...



Die mods haben für Fotos die Galerie eingerichtet.


----------



## IGGY (21. September 2008)

WOW Das ist mal ein sehr schönes Rotwild  Tolles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flaxmo (21. September 2008)

Hier mal meine Interpretation zum Thema XC-taugliches Mountainbike.

Von A bis Z selbst ausgewählte Teile, ein Spaßgerät, nicht zu schwer, hochwertig und nicht zu perfekt, auch Racetauglich muss und soll es garnicht sein.


----------



## d3vil (21. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Bike.
Bis jetzt erst eine Odur und HS33 dran, sowie Schwalbe Bereifung.
Rest ist noch original, wird aber nach und nach aufgebaut.

Bitte einfach mal die reflektoren wegdenken, ich weis die sind nicht cool, aber spart einem schon mal 20uro, deshalb sind se dran.













Der CD Rahmenaufkleber ist eher dunkel, reflekiert aber durch den kamerablitz.

gruss
D3vil


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. September 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Updates von meine CD's

mein Winterbike :
F 4000 SL 




mein Scalpel von 2007 mit Si SL Kurbel und 2-fach Spider


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. September 2008)

'n F4000 SL als Winterbike... Nun gut.  Bis auf die Griffe sehr fein. Auch das Scalpel ist schön anzusehen.


----------



## Clemens (22. September 2008)

Tomac Cortez - auch als Winterbike gedacht.





Size M = 17 Zoll, X.O mit Gripshift, XT-Umwerfer, RaceFace Deus XC Kurbelgarnitur, Eggbeater SL, DT 240s mit 4.1d und 2.25 Nobby Nic, Formula Oro K24 180/160mm, Syntace F99, Duraflite, Thomson Elite, Flite TT, Tune Spanner ... 10,26 Kg wie abgebildet.


----------



## escezet (22. September 2008)

@ d3vil
deine Schwalbe Reifen haben reflektirende Schriftzüge die gehen auch als Reflektoren durch...aber das bringt auch nix...brauchst theoretisch ja noch mehr Reflektoren z.b. an den pedalen und an nicht vorhandenen Scheinwerfern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (22. September 2008)

Sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## sosic (23. September 2008)

Das Rotwild ist wirklich SEHR geil


----------



## JDEM (23. September 2008)

So stell mein Rad auch mal hier rein:





Teileliste:


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. September 2008)

Oskar: Dein Winterbike ist Spitze! (naja, bis auf die Griffe)


----------



## Markus996 (25. September 2008)

Mein Bike für'n Winter und einfach mal 'ne spontane Runde zwischendurch. Bei Bedarf kommt andere Bereifung drauf, aber momentan taugt's.


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2008)

winterbike mit einem ff


----------



## chri55 (25. September 2008)

mir taugts.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. September 2008)

ist die gabel ne Karate Monkey?


----------



## Yeti123 (26. September 2008)

So jetzt will ich auch. Bitte beachtet die Kurbel wird noch gegen eine Tune getauscht.


----------



## Fezzä__ (26. September 2008)

....will ich auch!!!!!! absolutes Traumbike!! (zum Glück ist mir dein Rahmen viel zu gross)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (26. September 2008)

Der neue Commencal Carbon Renner...


----------



## Gorth (26. September 2008)

sieht richtig gut aus, einzig die Nokons(?) würd ich gegen schwarze Kabel tauschen


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. September 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist die gabel ne Karate Monkey?



salsa cromoto 425


----------



## Mathias7D (27. September 2008)

Cannondale Taurine 3 Headshock... Pedale werden noch gewechselt (bestellt)


----------



## LoB (27. September 2008)

Hübsch! (bis auf den Sattel)


----------



## Mathias7D (27. September 2008)

LoB schrieb:


> Hübsch! (bis auf den Sattel)



Ich habs schon oft hier gelesen,.. in natura sieht er besser aus


----------



## Fusion-Racer (27. September 2008)

Die Teamlackierung ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## IGGY (28. September 2008)




----------



## doubelyu (28. September 2008)

so meins,

kommt aber noch die XT-Schaltung 2008 dran....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/DSC00036.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (28. September 2008)

Die Simplons sind immer noch einige der wenigen Kohlekisten, die mir wirklich gut gefallen.
Mach aber 'nen weissen Sattel dran, die weisse Gabel sieht sonst etwas verloren aus. Die Cantisockel sollten auch dringend runter.


----------



## doubelyu (28. September 2008)

ja die Cantisockel kommen auf jeden noch runter. ich hab auch überlegt, ob ich weißes griffband draufmachen soll.
achja und es ist eine alukiste


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. September 2008)

Sorry, das Foto ist nicht das Beste 
Erkenn erst jetzt die typischen Verstrebungen am Unterrohr.
Hab bislang nur das Gravity in der Lackierung gesehen.
Griffband??? Ich hoffe mal Du meinst normale Griffe...
Weisse Spank oder Bellacoola Schraubgriffe düften gut aussehen.
Ein weisser SLR, Toupe, ö.ä. würde trotzdem gut aussehen.


----------



## eberleko (28. September 2008)

nur bild:


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, das Foto ist nicht das Beste
> Erkenn erst jetzt die typischen Verstrebungen am Unterrohr.
> Hab bislang nur das Gravity in der Lackierung gesehen.
> Griffband??? Ich hoffe mal Du meinst normale Griffe...
> ...



Er meint Griffband, das fahren viele auch am MTB, doppelt gewickelt...
Dieser tolle Tipp mit den weißem Sätteln kommen immer von Leuten, denen entweder egal ist, wie versifft der Sattel aussieht, oder von solchen, die ihre Kisten nie ordentlich und oft durch den Matsch prügeln. Denn wer das tut, weiß, dass er nicht viel Freude an einem weißen Sattel haben wird, weil er nach ein paar Touren eben nicht mehr weiß ist.


----------



## Sateless (28. September 2008)

hübsche kiste eberleko! hübsch schwatt, schön dezent, null prollig, super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (28. September 2008)

Sateless schrieb:


> hübsche kiste eberleko! hübsch schwatt, schön dezent, null prollig, super!


danke  ich habe nun wirklich keine positive kritik erwartet  ich dachte ihr macht euch eher über den hängerhalter lustig. der war zu Fotozeitpunkt notwendigerweise kurz drauf


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Er meint Griffband, das fahren viele auch am MTB, doppelt gewickelt...
> Dieser tolle Tipp mit den weißem Sätteln kommen immer von Leuten, denen entweder egal ist, wie versifft der Sattel aussieht, oder von solchen, die ihre Kisten nie ordentlich und oft durch den Matsch prügeln. Denn wer das tut, weiß, dass er nicht viel Freude an einem weißen Sattel haben wird, weil er nach ein paar Touren eben nicht mehr weiß ist.



Ich zumindest kenne keinen der Griffband am MTB fährt.
Höre ich auch zum ersten Mal.
Wie ein Sattel aussieht hängt vor allem von der Pflege und dem Modell ab 
Wenn man einen gut verarbeiteten Sattel holt und den entsprechend pflegt halten auch helle Sättel sehr lange und sehen gut aus.
Am Yeti hatte ich auch zig Jahre einen hellgelben Flite, das Bike ist auch durch Schlamm und schlimmste Winter geprügelt worden, aber wenn man die Dinger mit Pflege entsprechend fit hält, damit das Obermaterial nicht spröde wird ist das kein Problem.
Und der Tip mit weissen Sattel musste in diesem Fall sein, da es sonst einfach nicht stimmig aussieht. Die Magura wäre in schwarz bedeutend passender zum Rest vom Bike gewesen. So braucht man noch irgendeinen Ausgleich, damit es passt und die Front nicht so verloren wirkt.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2008)

Ich besitze ebenfalls einen weißen SLR Carbon und fahre mit dem Bike bei Wind und Wetter Touren und Marathon usw.. Bisher habe ich noch keine Verfärbungen. Richtige Pflege natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2008)

Wie pflegst du den denn? Mein Tune sieht schon argh mitgenommen aus


----------



## Erick Prydz (29. September 2008)

So hier mal meins


----------



## Sateless (29. September 2008)

eberleko schrieb:


> danke  ich habe nun wirklich keine positive kritik erwartet  ich dachte ihr macht euch eher über den hängerhalter lustig. der war zu Fotozeitpunkt notwendigerweise kurz drauf


sah für mich aus, wie ein zweckrad, das am wochenende auch mal durchs gelände soll, von daher war die nicht wirklich störend. wenn man ein rad für mehrere zwecke nutzen kann ist das doch super, da hat man mehr spaß dran!


----------



## eberleko (29. September 2008)

Sateless schrieb:


> sah für mich aus, wie ein zweckrad, das am wochenende auch mal durchs gelände soll, von daher war die nicht wirklich störend. wenn man ein rad für mehrere zwecke nutzen kann ist das doch super, da hat man mehr spaß dran!


genau, so wie zB letztes WE:


----------



## sunic (29. September 2008)

doubelyu schrieb:


> so meins,
> 
> kommt aber noch die XT-Schaltung 2008 dran....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/DSC00036.JPG



sogar die trinkflaschen sind passend eingebaut


----------



## doubelyu (29. September 2008)

yeahh, richtig, war mir gar net bewusst^^, haaste aber recht passt wirklich sehr gut
achja und ich meine griffband


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. September 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie pflegst du den denn? Mein Tune sieht schon argh mitgenommen aus



Ist ein generelles Problem beim Speedneedle.
Da muß man mit dem Material dem Gewicht wohl Tribut zollen.
Die weissen Speedneedle reiben sich extrem schnell ab.
Das Problem hatten mehrere Kumpel von mir, die fahren mittlerweile alle weisse Specialized Toupe oder SI SLR und haben seither keinerlei Probleme mehr.
Wenn man die Sättel regelmäßig reinigt und mit entsprechenden Pflegemitteln behandelt ist das bei entsprechendem Material wie angesprochen eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2008)

Genau. Da hilft schon einfaches Lederreinigungs und -pflegemittel aus dem Geschäft. Mehr nutze ich außer Wasser nicht.


----------



## RockyShocky (30. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/185758


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. September 2008)

Sehr schönes Stumpjumper 

Was für ein Speci Sattel ist das denn? Der Avatar?


----------



## RockyShocky (30. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Stumpjumper
> 
> Was für ein Speci Sattel ist das denn? Der Avatar?


Das ist halt noch der Spezi original Sattel,der drauf war.
Neuer weisser,leichterer Ersatz in Kürze  (weisses RibCage, weisser WCS Vorbau und Lenker werden mal optikhalber zum Testen montiert...bin nicht sicher,wie das kommt


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. September 2008)

Alles klar. Danke.
Kann den Toupe Gel empfehlen, habe mir den die Tage geholt (auch wenn wegen Gehirnerschütterung noch nicht montiert bzw. eingefahren).
Rib Cages sind auch top, hab ja das schwarze Pendant.
Die weissen Ritchey Parts dürften gut aussehen, würde aber ggf. nur weisse Schraubgriffe montieren und die Specialized Parts durch einen schwarzen Thomson X4 und passende Elite Stütze ersetzen.


----------



## RockyShocky (30. September 2008)

Ja,bin auch nicht sicher ob soviel weiss am Cockpit vernünftig aussieht...halt mal anprobieren.
Elite Setback ist auch eingetütet (glatt vergessen...)
Da sich beim Toupe ja die Hintern scheiden,auch erstmal Probefahren....
Gruß

Ps. Übrigens gute Gehirnerholung wünsche ich!


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. September 2008)

Danke...spielt man einmal Fussball statt zu Biken oder Hockey... 

Wenn Dir die Setback gefällt lass die Ritchey Parts sein und schiess Dir günstig in der Bucht den passenden Vorbau.
Weisse Griffe kann man wenn's nicht gefällt schneller und kostengünstiger wechseln und man hat mit Specialized, Bellacoola, Spank, etc. auch reichlich Auswahl.


----------



## RockyShocky (30. September 2008)

Will ja schon den ganzen Tag zu Bike Components in Aachen,um Klarheit zu schaffen.Dummerweise regnet es junge Hunde und es sind 40km mit dem Bike hin und zurück...
Aber wenn mir das Weisse nach dem Dranhalten nicht zusagt,wird ein Tausch bei denen auch kein Problem sein.X4 ist auch ein Favorit gewesen.Muss vielleicht besser erstmal die alten Parts wiegen, um Sinn und Unsinn von Ersatzparts abzuwägen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. September 2008)

Mit denen hatte ich auch gerade Kontakt, weil meine Großbestellung mit den Hope Parts und viel Kleinzeugs die Tage endlich auf die Reise geht...
Viel wirst Du mit den Parts nicht einsparen, ist ehe ein optischer Gewinn.
Ich finde den X4 halt sehr schön, den haben einige Freunde von mir an Ihren Bikes (auch Stumpjumper, wenn auch die Kohlekistenvariante). 
Wollte ich mir auch erst holen, bin nur aus Sentimentalitätsgründen wieder zu Syncros gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

Scalpel 4000 SL







F 2000 SX Volvo






F 3000 SL


----------



## RockyShocky (30. September 2008)

Da hast Du ja ´nen Fuhrpark vom Allerfeinsten !!!


----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja ´nen Fuhrpark vom Allerfeinsten !!!



Habe auch lange nach den Rahmen gesucht - das f 2000 SX gehört meiner Frau.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. September 2008)

Alle 3 sind echt klasse. Vor Allem der Rahmen mit der Stars-and-Stripes-Lackierung gefällt.


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. September 2008)

@Joob: Die Lackierung beim Scapel und dem F3000 ist fantastisch! Schön aufgebaut sind sie auch, lediglich die stark negativen Vorbauten wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen...

Bitte niemals verkaufen (außer mir natürlich...) 

Grüße,
Markus

P.S.: Auch deine Renner machen eine gute Figur. Zum Saeco hätt ich sogar noch ein passendes Outfit ;-)


----------



## ]:-> (30. September 2008)

au, da kann ich mir noch ein wenig was abschauen für den Aufbau von nem Caffeine. Die "Kurbelschraube" (bzw. das Teil welches nur <2Nm verträgt) in rot wäre auch was für mich. Ist die aus Alu, und woher?
Die blauen Tunespanner passen ja auch super zum Rahmen vom Scalpel.
Alles in Allem wirklich drei Sahnestücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (30. September 2008)

Da ist wohl jemand ein little-Albert-Fetischist?

MFG


----------



## JoeBru (30. September 2008)

Mein Scalpel:


----------



## hhninja81 (30. September 2008)

Bin eigentlich kein großer Cannondale-Fan, aber so ´ne Lefty finde ich immer wieder cool!


----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> @Joob: Die Lackierung beim Scapel und dem F3000 ist fantastisch! Schön aufgebaut sind sie auch, lediglich die stark negativen Vorbauten wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen...
> 
> Bitte niemals verkaufen (außer mir natürlich...)
> 
> ...



Danke für dein Mitdenken - das Trikot habe ich schon, mir fehlt leider die passende Hose.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. September 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich kein großer Cannondale-Fan, aber so ´ne Lefty finde ich immer wieder cool!



Schon, nur hängen da immer so potthässliche Rahmen dran.


----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

]:->;5170571 schrieb:
			
		

> au, da kann ich mir noch ein wenig was abschauen für den Aufbau von nem Caffeine. Die "Kurbelschraube" (bzw. das Teil welches nur <2Nm verträgt) in rot wäre auch was für mich. Ist die aus Alu, und woher?
> Die blauen Tunespanner passen ja auch super zum Rahmen vom Scalpel.
> Alles in Allem wirklich drei Sahnestücke.



Sämtliche Alu,- Titanschrauben sowie die Tiso-Geschichten "Made in Italy" an unseren Bikes sind von Nano Bikeparts aus Berlin. Echt ne geile Firma. Richte dem Marco bei deiner Bestellung, nen schönen Gruß vom Thomas von mtb-frickhofen aus.

http://nano-bike-parts.de/


----------



## Joob (30. September 2008)

JoeBru schrieb:


> Mein Scalpel:



Geiles Bike  und klasse Lackierung. Mir würde es noch besser gefallen, wenn die Gabelbrücken der Lefty im gleichen Weiß wie der Rahmen lackiert wären. So habe ich es bei meinem Scalpel auch gemacht. Hat beim Lackierer schlappe 40 Euronen gekostet. Dann könnest du noch ein paar "Schräubchen" pimpen .

http://nano-bike-parts.de/


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Cannondale's hier sehr sehr schön und erst die Lefty klasse......................
so damit das bei mir so alles zusammen passt



ist noch etwas von der Familie Ritchey dazu gekommen 



und heute oder morgen soll auch noch der passende Ritchey Sattel kommen
da dieser auch weiß ist habe ich den Magma mal drauf gemacht und ich denke mit dem weißen Sattel kommt es ganz gut.



sorry das Bild ist nicht der Knaller
easy


----------



## mucho (1. Oktober 2008)

ein xc-carbonracer mit rizer :kotz:
sry aber es sieht so aus, als wäre dein rahmen ne nummer zu groß oder der vorbau zu lang... egal hauptsache der lenker wird gewechselt
die gabel ist alles andere als schön 
aber die montage des tachos finde ich lustig...obs zweckgenäß ist lassen wir mal dahin gestellt!

so damit auch ihr etwas zum kritisieren oder loben habt:


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre nur noch Rizer da ich mit den Lenkern (weil breiter) besser zurecht komme. Über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten...........
Nur mal so weil Du es angesprochen hast von wegen XC-Racer und Rizer was ja gar nicht gehen darf............

und das war jetzt nur mal auf die schnelle da gbt es noch mehr im Fahrerfeld. und ich glaube der Sponsor würde Ihnen auch einen Flat geben........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (1. Oktober 2008)

Ist das Rad einer sehr guten Freundin (sie hat keinen eigenen Account) - ich finds aber sehr chic, so daß es in dieser Galerie Platz finden sollte. Habe mittlerweile Time-Pedalen verbaut.


----------



## mucho (1. Oktober 2008)

@ #easy#: es sieht aber so aus, als würde dein rahmen zu groß sein und das die montage eines rizers das ein bisschen ausgleichen soll um nicht einen extrem gestreckten rücken zu haben.


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

@muncho nee das ist nicht der Fall Rahmengröße ist 19" und ich bin 182cm groß (klein wie auch immer) sogar der 100mm Vorbau passt sogar nach der Berechnung.
Ich muß aber dazu sagen das auf dem Foto die Sattelstütze nicht eingestellt ist (sorry) die geht noch so 2cm runter.
easy


----------



## damonsta (1. Oktober 2008)

So weit ist es schon gekommen dass Canyon Fahrer andere kritisieren dürfen ohne einen auf die Mütze zu bekommen. Aber so nicht! 

Lieber Giant und Rizer als Canyon unterm Arsch.


----------



## keroson (1. Oktober 2008)

Was soll dem an nem rizer so schlecht sein? Aussehen ok, is lala, funktion? begab besser als mit nem geraden Lenker, Gewicht? naja duraflite carbon + barends is nur ein unterschied von 5-10 gramm zu nem vector carbon..


----------



## Johnny Rico (1. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> So weit ist es schon gekommen dass Canyon Fahrer andere kritisieren dürfen ohne einen auf die Mütze zu bekommen. Aber so nicht!
> 
> Lieber Giant und Rizer als Canyon unterm Arsch.



Na, du läufst aber auch mit Scheuklappen durch's Leben, oder? Das Canyon ist vielleicht ein bisschen langweilig anzuschauen aber doch kein schlechtes Bike...

Und jetzt geb ich's dir richtig


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Was soll dem an nem rizer so schlecht sein? Aussehen ok, is lala, funktion? begab besser als mit nem geraden Lenker, Gewicht? naja duraflite carbon + barends is nur ein unterschied von 5-10 gramm zu nem vector carbon..




Ich finde auch das gerade bei technischen Abfahrten mit dem Riser viel besser zu fahren ist und die Barends vermisse ich auch nicht mehr.

easy


----------



## damonsta (1. Oktober 2008)

Einem Canyon von der Stange kann ich halt nix abgewinnen. Ist mir auch schei.ssegal was sie für ein P/L Verhältnis haben. Da habe ich lieber Scheuklappen als Canyon.

PS: Das Foto an sich ist aber super.


----------



## Aalex (1. Oktober 2008)

pfff canyon, ich brauchn drittes rad für ne lefty, ich glaube ich muss in den finanzplan für nächstes jahr noch nen rewel und ne lefty einplanen 

wenn ich die ganzen bikes hier mit lefty seh wird mir ganz anders, das wär noch was für papas ältesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Oktober 2008)

@ damosnta:
Sorry, aber davon abgesehen, daß dein Ton absolut unterste Schiene ist...
Thema hier sind die Bikes und die Optik, kein persönlicher Feldzug gegen einzelne Hersteller, zumal beide zuletzt geposteten Bikes auch nicht von der Stange, sondern von beiden auch mit mehr oder weniger Parts etwas aufgerüstet wurden.
Wenn der Ausblick auf dein Instinct nicht wäre könnte hier auch jeder einen Spruch über deine Scale Kohlenkiste lassen. 
Zwar selbst sehr schön aufgebaut, aber der Rahmen ist ja auch nur austauschbare Massenware...

Man sollte die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen und sich lieber den einzelnen Bikes zuwenden als generell alles in einem ziemlich miesen Ton runterzuputzen.


----------



## damonsta (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde hingegen Kotzsmilies so das ziemlich mieseste was es gibt. Darauf habe ich dann die Canyon Kritik bezogen.


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

ohne das ich da Öl ins Feuer gießen möchte aber mein "schlimmstes" (nicht so ernst nehmen) Erlebniss war bei einem Marathon-Event in der Nähe von Koblenz da waren von 300 Startern 290 mit einem Canyon am Start........... Tja da kann man nun sagen:
So viele können sich nicht Irren p/L.
Das Nenne ich mal ein Bike von der Stange.
und eins sah aus wie das andere.......... da gab es echt Verwechselungen :von wegen nach dem Gang auf das WC ...... mhh welches ist nun meins... hihihi das war Lustig.
So nun aber gut.
easy


----------



## Joob (1. Oktober 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Na, du läufst aber auch mit Scheuklappen durch's Leben, oder? Das Canyon ist vielleicht ein bisschen langweilig anzuschauen aber doch kein schlechtes Bike...
> 
> Und jetzt geb ich's dir richtig




Ich bin zwar ein 1.000%-iger Cannondale-Fan, aber ich ich freue mich auch immer wieder schöne Bikes von anderen Bikern/Herstellern zu sehen. Ich jedenfalls finde dein weißes Canyon schön. Blau eloxierte Alu,- und Titanschrauben würden deinem Bike auch toll  stehen.

Eigentlich hieß der Thread hier doch: 
"  Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)  "

Jeder, der hier seine Bikes vorstellt finder sein Bike doch schön, oder?
Ich finde es nicht schön, auch wenn mir ein Bike persönlich nicht so  toll gefällt, wie in einer AW zuvor, schlecht zu machen. Dann halte ich lieber meine Finger vom Keyboard zurück.

PS: War im Sommer, wie jedes Jahr, am Lago di Garda etwas "spielen"
und Canyon war wohl am meisten zu sehen. Hat ja auch nicht jeder mal locker 5 Tsd. Euronen für ein neues Bike.

Mit welcher Kamera hast du das Foto aufgenommen?
Wir C`s halten doch zusammen - oder ?


----------



## Johnny Rico (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon per Email mitgeteilt, ist die Kamera eine Nikon D300, Objektiv war ein VR 105mm /2.8 Micro-Nikkor.

Ich muß ja zugeben, daß ich diesem Rad am wenigsten nachtrauern würde, wenn es wegkäme. Dennoch erfüllte es seinen Zweck (Für nen Alpen-X angeschafft) tatellos. Die Pauschalkritik an der Marke kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Ganz von der Stange ist es übrigens nicht. LRS, Sattel, Griffe (schöne Odi Ruffian in Silber, passend zur Oro Bianco). Ne hübsche Kurbel kommt auch mal bei Gelegenheit ran (evtl. Stylo 3.3 Oct '09) Schraubentuning lohnt irgendwie nicht; leicht wird das Rad wohl nie werden. Momentan sind's 12kg, aber danke für die Anregung.

Ist übrigens nicht so, daß ich nicht auch C'dale fahren würde ;-)

Grüße
Markus


----------



## damonsta (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch der Punkt. Zu so einem Versenderbike kann man wirklich keine Beziehung aufbauen finde ich. Und ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich bin ein Red Bull gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Oktober 2008)

Darum geht es hier aber nicht...
Ich trauere meinem Yeti auch mehr nach als ich es dem Quantec je würde, aber hier im Thread geht es um die Bikes und das Aussehen, nicht den Herzfaktor.
Und egal wie man es dreht und wendet...Johnnys weisses Canyon zum Beispiel ist mit den kleinen feinen Veränderungen u.a. aus dem Hause Specialized echt schön und das Foto ist auch gut.


----------



## mucho (1. Oktober 2008)

sollte ich mich im ton vergriffen haben, so möchte ich mich entschuldigen.
wenn hier jemand sein rad rein setzt, dann muss man auch damit rechnen, dass es kritik gibt und dafür ist der threat hier auch mit gedacht.

wer ein versenderbike fahren will soll dies gern tun, wenn einem der von damonsta angesprochene aspekt egal ist. ob das nun jedem soviel geld wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. auch bei mir war der rahmen ein gelegenheitskauf. mein nächstes bike wird ein taurine und zwar von der stange. wenn ich mit einem rad zufrieden bin wie es von der stange kommt, dann ist doch gut 

@ johnny: bist du nicht auch vor dem canyon ein nox eclipse gefahren


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie hatt es bei mir ja angefangen ...... also Ende und Bilder.
easy


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Oktober 2008)

Damit wir von diesem Versender Wahnsinn mal Abstand nehmen können. 

8,1 KG.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Damit wir von diesem Versender Wahnsinn mal Abstand nehmen können.
> 
> 8,1 KG.



traum


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

alles bestens außer das blau der Bremse passt nicht.
easy


----------



## Fezzä__ (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, schön, sehr schön, sehr leicht, sehr teuer.....aber lässt mein Herz nicht höherschlagen als das schöne CANYON.... aber sicher absolut geil zum heizen


----------



## Johnny Rico (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Scale gefällt mir sehr. Schließe mich allerdings der Meinung an, daß die blaue Bremse nicht so recht ins Bild passen will. Ansonsten ist der Aufbau top! Evtl. noch rote Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Oktober 2008)

Wirkt auf den Bildern echt Blau ist aber Gunsmoke. Keine Sorge an den Bremsen arbeite ich schon. Beim nächsten Shooting sind die 8KG unterschritten und die Bremse wird perfekt dazu passen


----------



## keroson (1. Oktober 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Damit wir von diesem Versender Wahnsinn mal Abstand nehmen können.
> 
> 8,1 KG.



Ums mal in damonstas Ton fortzusetzen :
Was soll ein Scott 0815 Scale den bitte besser sein als ein Versenderbike? es gibt doch mitlerweile so viele fast Zahnärzte die auf so einem scale rumfahren. Das hat doch gar nichts.
Nimm mal n bisschen Farbe zur Hand und schreib wie Platt & Sahm Bulls drauf, dann ist es ein schönes Bike 

Duck und weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. Oktober 2008)

Gerade Plastikräder kann man hervorragend selbst lackieren, weil da keine komplizierten Vorarbeiten notwendig sind und nahezu jeder Lack tadellos hält .


----------



## LoB (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Scale ist einfach nur porno und ich find die Bremsen passen auch super!


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Oktober 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Ums mal in damonstas Ton fortzusetzen :
> Was soll ein Scott 0815 Scale den bitte besser sein als ein Versenderbike? es gibt doch mitlerweile so viele fast Zahnärzte die auf so einem scale rumfahren. Das hat doch gar nichts.
> Nimm mal n bisschen Farbe zur Hand und schreib wie Platt & Sahm Bulls drauf, dann ist es ein schönes Bike
> 
> Duck und weg...




Blätter mal ne Seite zurück dann wirst du sehn dass ich auch Canyon lobe , ich muss ja nich überall Ironie Smileys verstecken oder  ?


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Oktober 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> ohne das ich da Öl ins Feuer gießen möchte aber mein "schlimmstes" (nicht so ernst nehmen) Erlebniss war bei einem Marathon-Event in der Nähe von Koblenz da waren von 300 Startern 290 mit einem Canyon am Start
> ...
> und eins sah aus wie das andere.......... da gab es echt Verwechselungen :von wegen nach dem Gang auf das WC ...... mhh welches ist nun meins... hihihi das war Lustig.
> ...
> easy



geil...

nun zu etwas anderem:







langsam wirds.
gruß


----------



## Lanoss (1. Oktober 2008)

rein optisch gefällt mir die Sattelstellung nicht aber jeder wie er mag.
Sonst sehr schön. Bin manchmal echt überrascht was man aus einem (hässlichen) GT-Rahmen so rausholen kann.

Ups das wird missverstanden: Also ich finde GT-Rahmen nicht hässlich sondern die Räder die GT damit gebaut hat.


----------



## #easy# (1. Oktober 2008)

krasse Überhöhung das GT und der Sattel hat so eine komische Position


----------



## thoralfw (1. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier aber nicht...
> Ich trauere meinem Yeti auch mehr nach als ich es dem Quantec je würde, aber hier im Thread geht es um die Bikes und das Aussehen, nicht den Herzfaktor.
> Und egal wie man es dreht und wendet...Johnnys weisses Canyon zum Beispiel ist mit den kleinen feinen Veränderungen u.a. aus dem Hause Specialized echt schön und das Foto ist auch gut.



bei einem hobby geht es ausschließlich um den "herzfaktor". in diesem fall besteht das hobby aus zwei teilen: dem aufbauen eines rades und zweitens dem radfahren. da viele hier den aufbau ihres rades zelebrieren kannst du sicherlich nachvollziehen, dass die beziehung zu einem bestellten komplett-bike eine andere ist, als die zu einem selbst aufgebauten. 
ich liebe es genauso meine spielzeuge zu betrachten wie sie zu fahren. und dieses kann ich nur erreichen, indem ich mir meine räder selber aufbaue.


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Oktober 2008)

thoralfw schrieb:


> bei einem hobby geht es ausschließlich um den "herzfaktor". in diesem fall besteht das hobby aus zwei teilen: dem aufbauen eines rades und zweitens dem radfahren. da viele hier den aufbau ihres rades zelebrieren kannst du sicherlich nachvollziehen, dass die beziehung zu einem bestellten komplett-bike eine andere ist, als die zu einem selbst aufgebauten.
> ich liebe es genauso meine spielzeuge zu betrachten wie sie zu fahren. und dieses kann ich nur erreichen, indem ich mir meine räder selber aufbaue.



Word


----------



## Arndtbarnd (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde mein Canyon auch sehr schön, ist ausserdem das schnellste Bike das ich je hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (1. Oktober 2008)

thoralfw schrieb:


> bei einem hobby geht es ausschließlich um den "herzfaktor". in diesem fall besteht das hobby aus zwei teilen: dem aufbauen eines rades und zweitens dem radfahren. da viele hier den aufbau ihres rades zelebrieren kannst du sicherlich nachvollziehen, dass die beziehung zu einem bestellten komplett-bike eine andere ist, als die zu einem selbst aufgebauten.
> ich liebe es genauso meine spielzeuge zu betrachten wie sie zu fahren. und dieses kann ich nur erreichen, indem ich mir meine räder selber aufbaue.


Und was ist mit denen, die eine Beziehung zum Sport an sich haben, ohne übertriebenen Bezug zum Sportgerät? Die üben ihr Hobby mit genau so viel Enthusiasmus aus, wie die Seelenreinschrauber hier. Lass den Canyon-Fahrern ihre Emotionen zu ihrem Canyon.

 OK, mein erstes "echtes" RR vor 23 Jahren wurde von mir sofort aus Einzelkomponenten zusammengebaut, genau wie alle (eigenen) Räder danach, das waren viele, viele, viele Dutzend. Aber ich bin auch schon jahrelang fertige Sponsorenräder mit völliger Hingabe gefahren.

Und ich kenne die glänzenden Augen von Freunden, die ein fertiges Rad aus dem Laden schieben. Glaub mir, die sind häufig glücklicher mit ihrem Rad, als die chronisch unzufriedenen, die Kataloge wälzenden, wiegenden, kaufenden, verkaufenden und verzweifelten Kreaturen hier.

Edith meint, die 2009er Canyons sehen übrigens teilweise gar nicht so verkehrt aus.


----------



## RockyShocky (1. Oktober 2008)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die eine Beziehung zum Sport an sich haben, ohne übertriebenen Bezug zum Sportgerät? Die üben ihr Hobby mit genau so viel Enthusiasmus aus, wie die Seelenreinschrauber hier. Lass den Canyon-Fahrern ihre Emotionen zu ihrem Canyon.
> 
> 
> Und ich kenne die glänzenden Augen von Freunden, die ein fertiges Rad aus dem Laden schieben. Glaub mir, die sind häufig glücklicher mit ihrem Rad, als die chronisch unzufriedenen, die Kataloge wälzenden, wiegenden, kaufenden, verkaufenden und verzweifelten Kreaturen hier.





Sehr gutes Resume.
Mann muss nicht immer alles so verkrampft sehen.
Oder sollten Versenderbikes nicht unter CC fallen?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Oktober 2008)

@Arndtbarnd

Also ich bin normalerweise kein Fullyfan, das weiß jeder der mich etwas kennt.
Aber das *CANYON* gefällt mir richtig gut.
Außerdem ist die Marke meiner Meinung nach Wurscht, denn es zählt doch in erster Linie Wohlfühlen, gutes Fahren etc. bei einem Bike......ach ja und der Geldbeutel natürlich...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## ]:-> (1. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Resume.
> Mann muss nicht immer alles so verkrampft sehen.
> Oder sollten Versenderbikes nicht unter CC fallen?



was hat der Hersteller mit dem Einsatzbereich zu tun?

Ich für meinen Fall habe sowohl Versender als auch liebevoll aufgebaute Bikes und hänge an jedem, bzw. finde es eben genau so gut wie es ist - sonst hätte ich es nicht mehr.
Aber bin schon auch der Meinung - bzw. mache öfter die Erfahrung, dass das es zwar zwei verwandte, aber doch unterschiedliche Hobbies sind: das Hobby Biken und das Hobby Bikes.


----------



## gurkenfolie (1. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> geil...
> 
> nun zu etwas anderem:
> 
> ...



so gehört sich das.

einfach, schön und schnell


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

ein rad kann nicht schnell sein... es kann nur wenig bremsen. 
schnell machen die beine... (was manch einer net versteht)
...
aber schick ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (2. Oktober 2008)

Da wir ja momentan bei starren Zaskars sind, hier meins:









Jetzt mit Conti Race King:


----------



## enweh (2. Oktober 2008)

Grundsolide.


----------



## Lanoss (2. Oktober 2008)

Auch hübsch aber der Ständer sieht ziemlich schwer aus. Drückt der nicht wenn er im Rucksack verstaut ist? *ernst und interessiert guck*

@ nopain: Wenn man jedes mal schreiben würde "Oh sieht aus als ob das Rad nicht viel bremst" kämen glaube ich mehr mißverständnisse als bei den schnellen Rädern.
Im übrigen ist mein schnellstes Radl bleischwer und hat 160mm Federweg, weil ich das leichte Starrbike einfach nicht mit 240 Miles/quaterhour berghoch kriege


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

/* achtung off topic!


Lanoss schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen ist mein schnellstes Radl bleischwer und hat 160mm Federweg, weil ich das leichte Starrbike einfach nicht mit 240 Miles/quaterhour berghoch kriege



ich glaub du wolltest mich falsch verstehen... aber deine "240 Miles/quaterhour"

(240milen * 4)/1,6 = ~600 km/h ???

was willst du uns sagen?
*/

back to topic: bald poste ich au mein neues  (rahmen+gabel werden heute abgeholt


----------



## Caliban (2. Oktober 2008)

600 km/h? 
eher 1544,64 km/h  (4*240*1,609)

Die Beine hätte ich auch gerne..
aber genug kluggeschissen


----------



## RockyShocky (2. Oktober 2008)

Wäre mal zu Meinungen gespannt, das weisse Cockpit betreffend.
Irgendwie weiss ich nicht ganz,was ich im Gegensatz zum vorherigen Schwarzen , davon halten soll...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/196816
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/196815

mit schwarz:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/185759


----------



## damonsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall schwarz!


----------



## Fezzä__ (2. Oktober 2008)

Versuchs doch zusätzlich mit weissen Griffen.... Ja, auch die werden nicht immer weiss bleiben, aber ein Versuch wär es doch allemal wert. 

Gefällt mir ansonsten ausserordentlich.


----------



## enweh (2. Oktober 2008)

Statt weißem Lenker/Vorbau lieber 'ne weiße Fox


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

das weis   sieht schon geil aus. aber passt irgend wie dann doch net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (2. Oktober 2008)

Finde es zu viel weiß.
Weiße Griffe mit schwarzen WCS Parts würden evtl besser passen...


----------



## RockyShocky (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja dachte auch schon dran,schwarze WCS zu tauschen,solange noch keine Spuren dran sind und das ohne Probleme klappt.

Oder den roten Hope OS Vorbau mit schwarzem WCS? Die Sattelklemme ist auch Hope und das selbe Rot...
?????????

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## KonaMooseman (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd schwarze WCS Parts verbauen (evtl Carbon), weiße Griffe
und über die weiße Fox oder noch besser ne weiße Durin mal nachdenken.
Würde sicher gut passen denk ich.


----------



## Lanoss (2. Oktober 2008)

Weißer Lenker mit Schwarzem Vorbau und schwarzen Griffen wäre meine Wahl.


*offtopic Mann verzeihe mir den Kommafehler. (Quatsch ohne fehler hat ja niemand was zum klug*******n, in diesem Sinne...)


----------



## #easy# (2. Oktober 2008)

An die weißen Ritchey teile habe ich auch schon gedacht........ an deinem Bike finde ich es nicht so schön und da würde ich bei schwarz bleiben, liegt aber bestimmt an der Gabel wäre diese weiß würde es passen. Ich habe mich dann für die Carbon sachen entschieden (siehe meine Fotos).
easy


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2008)

...*machs ganz einfach, der weiße Lenker ist des guten zu viel .* Einfach den gegen einen schwarzen tauschen und das passt farblich besser zum Bike......


----------



## RockyShocky (3. Oktober 2008)

na ja, hab jetzt alles wieder getauscht (ist ja schliesslich "Sonntag",da fährt man "gut angezogen" raus ;-)
Morgen schaue ich,ob der rote Hope Vorbau mit schwarzem WCS passt, sonst kommt komplett schwarz WCS dran.
Evtl. Carbon,wenn ich ein "Schnäppchen" machen kann.

Danke jedenfalls für eure zahlreichen Meinungen!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2008)

soooo hab au mal wieder was neues gebastelt  das trainings hardtail war mir zu faade => zerlegen und rahmen/gabel tauschen...
ergebnis:






Gewicht 10,7kg

wird jetzt so ueber den winter gefahren. allerdings mit dem trainings lrs, der dt ist der aus dem wettkampfrad.


----------



## RockyShocky (3. Oktober 2008)

was ne geile Racerposition auf dem Bike!!!

Kippt man da nicht nach vorne über ;-))  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2008)

nope... bei der runde ums haus gerade ist nix passiert. 1. test fahrt geht aber erst morgen, da ich erst noch die bremsleitung hinten tauschen muss, derber knick 
fahre aber immer sehr viel ueberhoehung. kann aber auch sein das der sattel noch 1cm oder soo runter kommt. ist einstellung mit turnschuhen


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2008)

Seeehr schick!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2008)

gelle  ist aber 1. ausbaustufe. ein paar aenderungen hab ich scho im kopf (lenker/vorbau, kurbel, bremse) aber das kommt erst im fruehjahr...


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> soooo hab au mal wieder was neues gebastelt  das trainings hardtail war mir zu faade => zerlegen und rahmen/gabel tauschen...
> ergebnis:
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch ! Hatte auch mal ein Strike, bin ja mal gespannt ob du nach dem Winter wieder Hardtail fahren willst .


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall schwarz!



@RockyShocky
Auf jeden Fall weiß!!!  *nicht nur um damonsta zu widersprechen*sondern weil's (mit Kontrasten/Akzenten) besser aussieht*


----------



## RockyShocky (3. Oktober 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @RockyShocky
> Auf jeden Fall weiß!!!  *nicht nur um damonsta zu widersprechen*sondern weil's (mit Kontrasten/Akzenten) besser aussieht*



Mir kreiselt langsam der Verstand, vor Überlegungen

Werde das morgen im Laden durchtesten .Hab jetzt mal weissen Lenker und schwarzen Specialized Vorbau dran,irgendwie gefällt mir das auch noch nicht ganz.

Werde auf jeden Fall die rote Hope Variante mit weissem/schwarzem Lenker testen.Und dann käme noch ein roter leichter Sattel dazu(oder schwarz/rot).

Ansonsten kommts voll in schwarz,bevor ich bekloppt werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Oktober 2008)

@nopain-nogain

Geile Hütte......ich würde nur nen längeren Vorbau benötigen.
Scott Strike ist und bleibt einfach ein geiler Rahmen.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## #easy# (3. Oktober 2008)

das Scott ist schön Dezent....... man sollte rein von der Optik über eine schwarze Kurbel nach denken und ich finde der Zug am Schaltwerk ist ein bissel lang.

easy


----------



## Gorth (4. Oktober 2008)

Nicht erschrecken! Seelenloses Versenderbike! Viel Gebastel! 














Nachdem mir die Hälfte des Rads verschlissen/gebrochen/sonst wie kaputtgegangen ist hab ich die Kiste generalüberholt und winterfertig gemacht. Lenker, Sattel, Stütze und der Antrieb sind neu. 

Vorne 40 (Mitte)/26 (klein), hinten 34-11, ja es funktioniert, nein ist nicht zu langsam. 40:11 entspricht 44:12 (kleinstes RR-Kassetten Ritzel)


----------



## damonsta (4. Oktober 2008)

Schick!


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Oktober 2008)

Schön aufgebaut.
Fehlt da eine Kettenblattschraube oder ist eine nur silber?


----------



## damonsta (4. Oktober 2008)

Ist silber! (Da hat ja noch einer Adleraugen.)


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Oktober 2008)

Oder einfach zu viel Zeit


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gelle  ist aber 1. ausbaustufe. ein paar aenderungen hab ich scho im kopf (lenker/vorbau, kurbel, bremse) aber das kommt erst im fruehjahr...



wenn du wieder kohle hast...

aber wenigstens wird das gute stück jetzt mal artgerecht bewegt...

joe


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> wenn du wieder kohle hast...
> 
> aber wenigstens wird das gute stück jetzt mal artgerecht bewegt...
> 
> joe



hihi!
OJA das wird es  gerade von der 2. tour mit zurueck (heute mit eber, du hast ja gekniffen ;P). 
fuer alle die es kennen: waldkirch - gundelfingen - rosskopf - kandel hoehenweg - st.peter - kandel - kandelfelsen - damenpfad - daheim.
 fahert sich nur geil! schoen kompakt wendig und geht ab wie luzi! 

mal ins auge gefasst sind: f99, ec90 lenker, xtr kurbel, xtr bremse und evtl. die fox durch ne lefty ersetzen  sollte dann gut sub 10kilo sein, bei uneingeschraenktem einsatzbereich.

am "versender bike" gefaellt mir die 2fach kurbel kombi, das werde ich wohl bei meiner rennmuehle (das cube) auch mal testen.


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal wieder meins, nach ein paar Updates:









Aktuelles Kampfgewicht: 9,48 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (5. Oktober 2008)

Sehr ansehlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2008)

ich weeeeeeis,... 90grad rohruebergaenge sind vom kraftfluss und vom schweisen her besser... aber sry sieht sch*** aus  und mit dem silbernen mittleren blatt kann ich mich au net sooo anfreunden.


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

nachdem meine R7 kurz nach dem Neuaufbau im Sommer über 2 Monate bei Manitou verbracht hat und ich mir dann erst mal meinen Renner aufgefrischt habe um überhaupt fahren zu können, kommen jetzt mal wieder ein paar Bilder.













Außerdem noch eine Frage: 

Meine Laufräder sind mit über 1850g relativ schwer. Da die Felgen (Mavic 517Ceramic) noch top in Ordnung sind, wollte ich die mittlerweile fast 9 Jahre alten Naben (Specialized) in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken und dafür etwas leichtere, haltbare und einigermaßen günstige einbauen. 
In der engeren Auswahl sind momentan die 970er XTR und die Hope Pro3 (fast schon zu teuer). Hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Sahnie (6. Oktober 2008)

Deine Bilder haben einen Grünstich, so grün sind die Wälder doch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Fotos, sehr schönes Bike. Eine schwarze Gabel (oder alternativ mehr weiß) fände ich aber besser, so steht der weiße Tupfer der Gabel irgendwie alleine. Genial wärs natürlich, wenn du sie im gleichen grün wie den Rahmen lackieren würdest .

Naben: Wie wäre es mit den Nope-Naben von Actionsports? Sind leicht, relativ günstig, laufen super und halten (bei mir bisher).


----------



## chri55 (6. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> 970er XTR



hat schon jemand positive/negative Erfahrungen mit den XTR Naben gemacht?


----------



## tho.mas (6. Oktober 2008)

Nette Bilder moraa, man kann nur wenig Fahrrad erkennen. 

Zum Thema LRS schaut doch bitte mal hier rein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2008)

XTR sind top. unendlich haltbar und mittlerweile sau leicht.
negative erfahrungen? ich fahre meine 900er serie noch immer 
die neuen 970er kommen mir in meinen neuen wettkampf lrs (JA, ich werde dt untreu)


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi, danke erst mal an alle für die schnellen Antworten.

@Sahnie:
Die Wälder werden erst so grün, wenn ich da durchfahre! Grünstich ist das keiner, sonst wäre das weiß nicht weiß.

@Jaypeare:
Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da siehst du das Rad relativ neutral von der Seite. Weiß kommt zwar (bisher) nur im Schriftzug vor, wollte es aber erst mal nicht übertreiben.
"Bisher", weil ich schon seit einiger Zeit über einen weißen Sattel nachdenke. Wobei man da ja auch verschiedenes über die Haltbarkeit der Farbe hört. Speedneedle geht demnach gar nicht, SLR bißchen besser, am besten siehts wohl beim Toupé aus, wobei mir der für das Geld zu schwer ist.
Zu Nope: Bei Actionsports haben sie zwar einen Komplett-LRS mit Nope für VBrake, die Naben sind aber alle für Disc.

@Thomas:
Danke für den Link. Ich hab mich dort schon mal ein wenig umgesehen, auf Anhieb aber nichts passendes gefunden. Und da wir hier ja im XC Unterforum sind, könnte es ja sein das jemand eine Idee hat.

@nopain-nogain:
Die xtr gefallen mir momentan sowohl preis-gewichtstechnisch, als auch vom Design am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (6. Oktober 2008)

Am besten setzt du dich mal mit Felix in Verbindung


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> weil ich schon seit einiger Zeit über einen weißen Sattel nachdenke. Wobei man da ja auch verschiedenes über die Haltbarkeit der Farbe hört. Speedneedle geht demnach gar nicht, SLR bißchen besser, am besten siehts wohl beim Toupé aus, wobei mir der für das Geld zu schwer ist.



Specialized Alias in weiß ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Die Nähte und die schwarzen Teile scheuern sich bei meinem mittlerweile ab, das weiße ist immer noch weiß . Ist aber auch nicht der Leichteste, dafür bequem.


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

@HypnoKröte:
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand die letzten Bilder von Dir schon klasse, bist´n richtiger Künstler.
Echt Toll und ich finde das Ding sieht so gut aus wie es ist.
Hast echt einen grünen Daumen.......


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich fand die letzten Bilder von Dir schon klasse, bist´n richtiger Künstler.
> Echt Toll und ich finde das Ding sieht so gut aus wie es ist.
> Hast echt einen grünen Daumen.......



Na, na, na, jetzt mal bloß nicht übertreiben!
Macht eben Spaß zwei Hobbies zu verbinden...


edith sagt dein grünes Rotwild gehöhrt hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269311


----------



## mig (9. Oktober 2008)

meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (9. Oktober 2008)

geiles teil, genau so eins suche ich in 17,5"!


----------



## mig (10. Oktober 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> geiles teil, genau so eins suche ich in 17,5"!



meinst du "meins" oder den grünen hirsch im walde?


----------



## Gorth (10. Oktober 2008)

ich mein schon dein oclv, geiler Rahmen einfach, fährt n kumpel von mir auch, nur in 21"


----------



## DC. (10. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Thomasino (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal meins angehängt.....

Gruß 

Thomasino


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2008)

@Thomasino

So ist es viel schöner, dieses tolle Teil hat große Bilder verdient.


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das GT schick Der Rahmen ist halt nix "normales" (wie meins  ) aber damit kann ich umgehen Die roten Bremsen gefallen mir jetzt nicht so ich glaube weiße kommen da besser und versuch mal ein weißen Sattel ich hab auch einen dran mit der Gabel passt das ganz gut, Der Lenker geht auch ich finde das Rizer auch an ein HT dürfen.

Ich war heute mal mit den Kenda Reifen unterwegs die haben echt Grip ohne ende man hat den Eindruck die gleben am Boden und auf hartem Untergrund flott unterwegs leider mit 515gr. nicht gerade Leicht. Auch das Profil gefällt mir.....





easy


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2008)

ach so ein paar schöne Herbst Bilder habe ich auch heute noch gemacht













easy


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hast dir ein Paar Ideen von Moraa geholt? Schöne Bilder.
Aber, wie auch beim Bike von Thomasino, kann ich mich rein optisch, an ein einen Rizer am HT nicht gewöhnen (wirklich nur optisch! Auge fährt mit). Auch dein Bike ist wirklich ´n tolles Ding!
Gruß aus dem Norden
Marcus
Bist Du mit den Pedalen zufrieden?


----------



## Cuberia (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier auch nochmal meine Ausbaustufe mit neuem LRS. 
Mehr rote Akzente gibts jetzt aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Nabend!
Jetz is die Umbauaktion endgültig abgeschlossen.


----------



## Felixxx (11. Oktober 2008)

@ Thomasino

Hast Du eine bessere Performance mit den Race Kings, so wie Du sie montiert hast?

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hast dir ein Paar Ideen von Moraa geholt? Schöne Bilder.
> Aber, wie auch beim Bike von Thomasino, kann ich mich rein optisch, an ein einen Rizer am HT nicht gewöhnen (wirklich nur optisch! Auge fährt mit). Auch dein Bike ist wirklich ´n tolles Ding!
> Gruß aus dem Norden
> Marcus
> Bist Du mit den Pedalen zufrieden?



Dankeja das mit dem Lenker hatten wir schon .............
also nach etwas Eingewöhnung bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Pedalen ich hatte vorher die Eggb. der Einstieg als auch der Austieg ist nicht mehr so stramm und man hat etwas mehr Standfläche als bei den Eggb. mal so als vergleich.
easy


----------



## Thomasino (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Felixx,
was heisst "wie montiert"?
Gruss
Thomasino


----------



## Felixxx (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Thomasino,

Du hast die Reifen entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert, also "verkehrt herum" (in Bezug auf die aufgedruckte Laufrichtung des Herstellers). Oder war's nur ein Versehen?
Hatte angenommen, dass Du die Reifen bewusst so montiert hast.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## chri55 (11. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2, ist dir der Rahmen zu groß, oder wieso fährst du ´ne grkröpfte Sattelstütze nach vorn?


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> aggressor2, ist dir der Rahmen zu groß, oder wieso fährst du ´ne grkröpfte Sattelstütze nach vorn?



das habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen

easy


----------



## Thomasino (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Felixx,

Ist nur versehentlich falsch montiert.... Wird beim nächsten Platten geändert. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## RockyShocky (11. Oktober 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> das habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen
> 
> easy


dachte auch schon, ob das mal so sein muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> aggressor2, ist dir der Rahmen zu groß, oder wieso fährst du ´ne grkröpfte Sattelstütze nach vorn?





#easy# schrieb:


> das habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen
> 
> easy





RockyShocky schrieb:


> dachte auch schon, ob das mal so sein muss?



 Hab mich schon gefragt wie lang es dauert.
Das Oberrohr ist für meinen Geschmack wirklich ein wenig lang. Ich könnte auch ne gerade Stütze nehmen, aber da leidet der Sattel.
Bin halt ein chronischer Sattelstützenrumdreher


----------



## RockyShocky (11. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gefragt wie lang es dauert.
> Das Oberrohr ist für meinen Geschmack wirklich ein wenig lang. Ich könnte auch ne gerade Stütze nehmen, aber da leidet der Sattel.
> Bin halt ein chronischer Sattelstützenrumdreher


 na ja,immernoch besser seltsame Optik , als chronische Haltungsschäden


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2008)

und kürzerer Vorbau geht nicht mehr oder?
sieht auf jeden Fall " komisch" aus..... dann doch lieber ein Rizer-Lenker von wegen "das Auge fährt mit" und so .... nix für ungut 

easy


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> na ja,immernoch besser seltsame Optik , als chronische Haltungsschäden



Exactement
Wobei ich es nicht hässlich finde, sondern interessant. Mir gefallen Sachen, wenn sie funktionieren.
Und was ich auch gut finde ist, dass sich die nach vorne geschwungene Form der Gabel in der Sattelstütze wiederholt.



#easy# schrieb:


> und kürzerer Vorbau geht nicht mehr oder?
> sieht auf jeden Fall " komisch" aus..... dann doch lieber ein Rizer-Lenker von wegen "das Auge fährt mit" und so .... nix für ungut
> 
> easy



 
Das sind 80-85mm. Kürzere würden mir nich gefallen. Mal sehen was der Winter noch bringt

gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

@Thomasino: Schönes Carbon-Zassi Aber warum ist hinten ne andere Bremsscheibe montiert als vorne?
gruß


----------



## Thomasino (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

die Scheibe ist grad noch rumgefahren, werde mal irgendwann nach einer neuen schauen. Aber du weisst ja, die Bankenkrise......

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti123 (16. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt mal wieder ein Bike von mir ;-)
























Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Oktober 2008)

der vorbau passt nicht.

wie wärs mal mit nem gescheiten foto?


----------



## Fezzä__ (17. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt interessant!! aber, ist deine Wohnung soo klein?? gibts bei dir kein "draussen"?


----------



## Yeti123 (17. Oktober 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> Verdammt interessant!! aber, ist deine Wohnung soo klein?? gibts bei dir kein "draussen"?



Jedes mal wenn ich Fotos machen will ist es dunkel:-(

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von draußen;-)




















PS: Sind alles meine und auch alle Aufgebaut


----------



## Yeti123 (17. Oktober 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> der vorbau passt nicht.
> 
> wie wärs mal mit nem gescheiten foto?



Warum passt der Vorbau nicht? Modelljahr passt! Alles 2008 ausser Schaltwerk und Flaschenhalter.
Zeig mal ein Bild von deinen Bike aber bitte mit gescheiten Bildern;-)


----------



## Fezzä__ (17. Oktober 2008)

VERDAMMT!!! du hast nen Fan!!

geil, geil!! (und alles mit V)

.... bist du verheiratet?


----------



## fahr schlumpf (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hier mein Neuaufbau.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Yeti123 (17. Oktober 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> VERDAMMT!!! du hast nen Fan!!
> 
> geil, geil!! (und alles mit V)
> 
> .... bist du verheiratet?



Klar bin ich verheiratet
Mein Frau bekommt Schuhe und ich bekomme Bikes;-)


----------



## Fezzä__ (17. Oktober 2008)

> Mein Frau bekommt Schuhe und ich bekomme Bikes;-)



....gut aufgeteilt  

meine hat Schuhe, und ich ...........auch :-(


----------



## doctor worm (17. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2008)

Der Sattel ist ja Porno, cooles Ding.


----------



## MöveBasti (17. Oktober 2008)

hier mal meins


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal neuer Zwischenstand bei mir:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/207820


----------



## flix f (17. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Nochmal neuer Zwischenstand bei mir:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/207820



gefällt, bis auf den weißen Sattel  und die blauen Fox Aufkleber


----------



## Dynatechrider (17. Oktober 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Warum passt der Vorbau nicht? Modelljahr passt! Alles 2008 ausser Schaltwerk und Flaschenhalter.
> Zeig mal ein Bild von deinen Bike aber bitte mit gescheiten Bildern;-)



Sitzt Du in einer Zeitmaschiene? Seit wann gibt's wieder nen Bontrager Titec 140 Titanlenker ab Hersteller, oder hab ich nen Knick in der Linse?


----------



## RockyShocky (17. Oktober 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> gefällt, bis auf den weißen Sattel  und die blauen Fox Aufkleber



Ja,mir gefällt der Sattel auch nicht,deshalb kommt jetzt ein Phenom drauf in schwarz.

Die blauen Fox Aufkleber muss man wohl so hinnehmen,habe Händler gefragt,ob´s da weisse gibt...er meint nee.

Die Fox machen sowieso ,nach Aussagen mehrerer Leute,so´n komisches Schlaggeräusch von vorne,was mich nervt(Performance aber super),deshalb wohl irgendwann Wechsel auf Durin oder Reba ...oder DT


----------



## enweh (17. Oktober 2008)

Mach die Aufkleber einfach ab


----------



## Yeti123 (17. Oktober 2008)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Sitzt Du in einer Zeitmaschiene? Seit wann gibt's wieder nen Bontrager Titec 140 Titanlenker ab Hersteller, oder hab ich nen Knick in der Linse?



Ok der Lenker ist auch etwas älter;-)


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Nochmal neuer Zwischenstand bei mir:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/207820



Naja. Ein Stumpi halt. zu oft gesehen, alle zu ähnlich, reißt mich nicht mehr vom Hocker. Trotzdem sicher technisch ein 1A Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasino (18. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon gesagt. ein Stumpi halt........


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2008)

Sooo... nun auf dem aktuellen Stand, das Fusion Slash A-Team.






und von der "interessanten" Seite...


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Oktober 2008)

vorne 2-fach und hinten RR Kassette? alle achtung!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre zu 100% auf dem großen Blatt, die einzigen Erhebungen hier sind kleine Steigungen im Wald, die man auch gut mit der RR Cassette meistern kann.
Achso, und das Bike wird natürlich auch viel bewegt, falls in der Hinsicht Zweifel aufkommen sollten.


----------



## KonaMooseman (20. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Ja,mir gefällt der Sattel auch nicht,deshalb kommt jetzt ein Phenom drauf in schwarz.
> 
> Die blauen Fox Aufkleber muss man wohl so hinnehmen,habe Händler gefragt,ob´s da weisse gibt...er meint nee.
> 
> Die Fox machen sowieso ,nach Aussagen mehrerer Leute,so´n komisches Schlaggeräusch von vorne,was mich nervt(Performance aber super),deshalb wohl irgendwann Wechsel auf Durin oder Reba ...oder DT



Kannst ja mal schauen ob ein Händler oder in eBay 2009er Fox Aufkleber sind für deine Gabel. Sind glaub ich dann grau und nicht mehr blau. 
Oder eben doch die Durin...


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (20. Oktober 2008)

Hey! Sehr leckeres Bike, auf sowas stehe ich!! ... aber der Hintergrund!?
Da gibts doch bestimmt besseres zum Entspannen , oder?
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ist ja auch nicht zum entspannen gedacht 

Ich find's klasse wenn man Bikes mal in etwas ungewöhnlicheren Umgebungen wie Industrieruinen, Schrottplätzen, o.ä. ablichtet. 
Ist mal was anderes und hebt das Bike etwas mehr hervor als das Standard "imwaldambaum" Foto


----------



## moraa (20. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ist mal was anderes und hebt das Bike etwas mehr hervor als das Standard "imwaldambaum" Foto



Nichts gegen das imwaldambaumfoto! Das ist immer noch die natürliche Umwelt eines MTB. Im Industriepark kann auch ein brakeless-fixie stehen.

Ist aber auf jeden Fall besser als die schlecht fotografierten im-Keller oder auf-dem-Sofa-Bilder.

Edith sagt laut Titel gehts hier um Bilder. Daher mal wieder was vom altbekannten Rad. Hier noch im Zustand direkt nach dem Neuaufbau, mittlerweile wurden ein paar Änderungen durchgeführt, bißchen was anderes kommt noch und Bilder ab Mitte Nov., wenn ich den Schlussstein für mein Studentendasein gesetzt habe.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daniel77 (21. Oktober 2008)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal schauen ob ein Händler oder in eBay 2009er Fox Aufkleber sind für deine Gabel. Sind glaub ich dann grau und nicht mehr blau.
> Oder eben doch die Durin...



Fox Decals aller Art kann man bei Toxoholics für ca. 13 bestellen


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir erschien's auch wesentlich besser als irgendein anderer Hintergrund. 'ne Hauswand hätte mir aber schon besser gefallen, als ein Bild im Wald, da ich es nicht so ohne Weiteres "freistehend" hinbekommen hätte, zumindest auf die Schnelle.
Vielen Dank für die Kritik.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>



warum muss ich da spontan an s.t.a.l.k.e.r oder cod4 denken


----------



## Lizzard (21. Oktober 2008)

Ebenfalls in seiner natürlichen Umgebung. Nebliges Herbstwetter ist einfach ideal zum knipsen. Neues Bild wegen neuem Sattel.


----------



## moraa (21. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Epic!


----------



## maik_87 (21. Oktober 2008)

@moraa.....

also ich finde dein Bilder richtig klasse!! Vorallem die Lackierung an deim Bike gefällt mir... mal was anderes alles dieses Grau, weiß, schwarz...(hab selbst ein weißes, graues, schwarzes gehabt oder hab es noch  )


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2008)

Das Epic kommt verdammt gut.


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum muss ich da spontan an s.t.a.l.k.e.r oder cod4 denken



Weil du zu viel zoggst!  
Sehr schöne Bikes hier auf der Seite, weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizzard (21. Oktober 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Epic kommt verdammt gut.



Danke. Ich hab mir auch erst ne Viertelstunde Zeit genommen mit dem Aufstellen usw. bis ich zum erstenmal den Auslöser gedrückt habe. Das schöne neblige Herbstwetter an jenem Vormittag ohne harte Schatten hatte allerdings auch einen Anteil am Ergebnis. 

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich den Präsi-Ständer wegretuschiert habe, ist das Bild nicht nachbearbeitet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2008)

Wobei ich den Hintergrund nicht mal sonderlich doll finde. Es geht schlicht um's Bike.


----------



## moraa (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke maik. Ich hatte erst überlegt auf einen modernen Rahmen mit Discs usw. aufzurüsten, aber die Farbe ist einfach geil und was gibts denn noch für bunte Rahmen? Also bleibt der wohl noch eine ganze Zeit auch wenn er richtig schwer ist. 

@ Lizzard:

Sieht man, dass du dir Mühe gegeben hast. 
Was nicht so passt sind die Kartons hinten rechts. Kannst du mit einem anderen Beschnitt enfernen. Und insgesamt ist das Laub etwas flau. Kontrastanhebung mit Gradationskurven und eine Erhöhung der Rot-Sättigung bringt das Laub noch mehr zur Geltung.


----------



## damonsta (21. Oktober 2008)

Das von Lupus ist geil und ich musste auch an COD4 denken!


----------



## spooky817 (22. Oktober 2008)

paar updates, neue Sattel, neue Tune LR'er...


----------



## maik_87 (22. Oktober 2008)

Schön schön...., was wiegt denn das gute Stück...?? SChöne Farbkombie..., aber die Kurbel mag mir nich so recht gefallen aber is ja wie immer Geschmackssache... 
Wie is den die Performence der FRM Gabel?? Den weißen Satel musste aber gut pflegen damit der immer so schön weiß ist!?


----------



## damonsta (22. Oktober 2008)

Schön? Abartig ist dieses Rad. Bunt zusammengewürfelt aus allen Trends der letzten Jahre. Anders kann man es leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Fezzä__ (22. Oktober 2008)

zusammengewürfelt oder sinnvoll hin oder her, ausschauen tuts geil! (hab ich jetzt zu nem scale gesagt, es sähe gut aus?!?!)


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Oktober 2008)

Filigrane Komponenten an filigrane Rahmen und umgekehrt. 
Eigentlich eine schöne Kurbel - aber genau wie der Vorbau unpassend an einem fetten Plaste-Rahmen. Der fette Brake Booster vorne wiederum mag nicht zur Gabel passen. 
Hat das außer des Gewichtsaspekts einen Grund, dass Du nur ein KB vorne fährst? Fährst Du immer ohne Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (22. Oktober 2008)

Hätte einen Spacer unter den Vorbau gepackt und diesen dann als 0°-Ausführung montiert, um zumindest halbwegs eine einheitliche Linie in den vorderen Teil des Rades zu bekommen. Der Vorlauf der Gabel ist optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der Brakebooster schmeichtelt dem Auge des Betrachters nicht.


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Oktober 2008)

Boah igitt, welch Misshandlung.


----------



## Lateralus (22. Oktober 2008)

Das hässlichste Scale, das ich jemals sehen musste Schade drum.


----------



## maik76 (22. Oktober 2008)

...das geht ja gar nicht! Schade ums schöne Scale.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das von Lupus ist geil und ich musste auch an COD4 denken!



fehlt nur noch das gleich 5x sas um die ecke rennt 

zuuum scale:
da passt ja gar nuex! so sieht ein rad aus das man am sa abend noch schnell fuers renne zusammen gewuerfelt hat, weil die rennksite verreckt ist...

durchgehend rote nokons... najaaaa
der brakebooster? net dein ernst oder?
nur ein 32er blatt? wacken!?! ich fahr ja au ohne kleines mit rr kasette... aber dann fehlt noch immer das grosse...

naja basst alles net sooo zusammen... zum teil echt geile teile...aber basst net zusammen


----------



## damonsta (22. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem einsamen KB kann ich noch verstehen, kommt eben auf die Gegend an. Wenns nur Rampen sind passts ja, da kannst eh nirgends aufs Grosse schalten. Der Rest geht absolut gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist auf jeden Fall mal ein polarisierender Aufbau, der trotz Scale-Rahmen nicht ausschließlich aus den üblichen Teilen besteht. Passt aber nicht besonders gut zusammen.

Deshalb mein Vorschlag:

-Rote komplett verlegte Nokons durch schwarze teilverlegte oder normale Shimano-Hüllen ersetzen. 
-schwarz-silberne Gabel statt der FRM, oder den goldenen Teil schwärzen. -Schwarzes (oder rotes) Lenkerband doppelt gewickelt oder schwarze Moosgummi-Griffe.
-Barends im Vorbauwinkel montieren.
-(Schwarze Kettenblattschrauben statt der roten.)
-Schwarzer (oder roter) Sattel.
Dann ist es entweder überwiegend schwarz-silber oder schwarz-rot-silber. Gibt ein ruhigeres Gesamtbild. Nur die roten Nokons passen so oder so nicht.

Und bitte keine goldenen Eggbeater!


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenns n Amt gäbe für misshandelte Rahmen würde ich jetzt Anzeige erstatten . Bei Pflegeeltern ist das arme Ding sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## moraa (22. Oktober 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bei Pflegeeltern ist das arme Ding sicher besser aufgehoben.



Und dann würde es bald so aussehen, wie fast alle anderen scales. 
Werf doch mal bei einem Marathon alle scales über einen Haufen und lass per Le Mans-Start losfahren. Der Besitzer des obigen Scales ist garantiert der erste.


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Der Besitzer des obigen Scales ist garantiert der erste.



Der blutend am Boden liegt weil seine Spielzeuggabel gebrochen ist


----------



## CSB (22. Oktober 2008)

...kommt schon Leute! sooo übel ist das Scale auch wieder nicht.
Da gab's schon viel schlimmere Bikes hier im Forum.
Also mir gefällt es...irgendwie


----------



## daniel77 (22. Oktober 2008)

Winterbike 08/09









Capic Element 20" in schwarz eloxiert mit RedBull CroMo Starrgabel, XT-Antrieb/Schaltung, LX DualControl, Avid SD7, XT/Rigida-LRS, Michelin XCR A.T.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (22. Oktober 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> paar updates, neue Sattel, neue Tune LR'er...



@spooly: einfach hässlich!!!!!

@daniel77: Da gefällt mir dein Winterbike deutlich besser)


----------



## RockyShocky (22. Oktober 2008)

jetzt aber genug über das Bike hergezogen ;-)
Wenn er damit klar kommt und es so ok findet (über Geschmack läßt sich ja immer streiten...),dann ist es doch super für ihn.
Obwohl ich mich mit der Übersetzung und der Gabel absolut nicht anfeunden könnte ...
Geht´s denn wirklich nur um Gewicht?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das von Lupus ist geil



Man dankt 

Das Scale is echt mal nicht gut für die Augen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Geht´s denn wirklich nur um Gewicht?



Anscheinend ja...sind ja aus gewichtsgründen nicht mal Pedale am Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm zum Scott: Ich finds speziell, aussergewöndlich, vieleicht auch nicht schön. (mir gefälltz) Aber ich würdes richtig gern mal ein Rennen lang treten 

Mfg


----------



## spooky817 (22. Oktober 2008)

[email protected]

danke für eure netten Kommentare. Der Thread heisst ausdrücklich 'Nur Bilder!!!!!!!' aber da ihr eine ganze Seite voll Kommentare zu dem Scale hinkriegt, hier ein paar erklärungen 

@Maik 87
Danke. Es war vorher eine Extralite Kurbel dran, passt wahrscheinlich rein optisch besser dran, dachte die silberne geht mal gaaaarnicht, aber ich war dann doch sehr erstaunt wie clean die silberne Kurbel doch dran ausschaut und vorallem zu dem Grau des Rahmens und der Felgenbremse Felgenflanschen passt. Irgenwann dachte ich dann dass es doch garnicht so schlimm ausschaut..., oder?
ja weisse Sättel müssen gepflegt werden... die Gabel ist nur für Race geeignet, und um ehrlich zu sein ist sie mit einem Fahrergewicht von 70Kg von der Verwindung her schon oft überfordert.

@Jesus Freak
-Ja hast recht, fett zu fett, dünn zu dünn... aber finde mir mal einen FETTEN Vorbau der schön leicht ist und eine gute Dauerfestigkeit hat? Der F99 hat sich nunmal einfach bewährt... ich wollte bewährte Teile verbauen (deshalb auch keine Extralite Ebone Kurbel mehr dran), die Gabel ist ein Versuch, und ich komme damit zurecht.
-Der Brake booster ist bei der Gabel leider NOTWENDIG!!! Sonst hätte man ein sehr schwammiges Bremsverhalten, weil die Brücke hinten ist...
-Mit einem Kettenblatt spar ich Gewicht, brauch für die XC Strecken hier nicht mehr Gänge (ist ein 38er), ist nun mal meine art Kostengünstig das Gewicht zu sparen welches andere mit Clavicula oder sonstigem einsparen. Warum auch nicht wenn mirn so gut wie nie Gänge abgehen (XC Rennen)? Ich finde es schaut auch aufgeräumt auf, und erstaunlicherweise bleibt die Kette auch erstaunlich gut drauf.

@Enweh
-Als 18 Jähriger Student muss man halt schauen wie man seine Teile günstig bekommt um sein Traumrad zusammenzustellen. Ich bekam die Gabel SEHR günstig da der Gabelschaft sehr kurz war aber für den Rahmen gerade noch gereicht hat, sonst hätte ich nur zu gerne das gemacht was Du vorgeschlagen hast mit den Spacern, hast absolut recht, ging aber leider nicht mehr. Ja, der Winkel der Gabel ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, sie ist es im allgemeinen, aber günstig bekommen, und es soll ja ein schnelles Race bike sein, und genau diesn Zweck erfüllt sie.

@no pain no gain
- Brake Booster brauch man LEIDER bei der Gabel, sonnst fast nicht fahrbar...
-vorne ist nen 38er. Das fahren sehr viele DHer auch. Und ist für unsere XC Strecken allemal ausreichend, sehr sehr selten dass da mal ein gang fehlt...

@moraa
-Ja hast recht, das weiss weglassen würde es ruhiger machen, und das Gold der Gabel hat keinen Bezug zum Rest des Rades, und Rot durgehend für die Nokons ist zuviel, gleicher Meinung. Das mit bisschen weiss war halt nur mal ein Versuch, aber fast nur schwarz ist auch langweilig.
-Welche Pedale würden denn passen?
-Ausserdem, danke Du hast erkannt dass es verdammt schnell ist, sprinten lässt sich das ding verdammt gut, und das ist nun mal noch viel wichtiger wie dass alle Farbtöne perfekt zusammen passen, schliesslich werden damit Rennen gefahren. Kein Show-Bike dass nur schön aussehen soll.

@Scott scale 10
stellst mal ein Bild von Deinem kompletten Bild rein damit wir auch deins bestaunen können wenn Du das Bike so hässlich findest? Es würde mich ja nur interressieren wie das Bike von dir ausschaut 

@RockzShocky
-es geht nicht nur um Gewicht, das Bike soll schnell sein. Es ist verdammt schnell. Es beschleunigt einfach nur genial, und das ist das was mir an dem Aufbau gefällt, das Fahrverhalten. Über die Optik möchte ich mich mit niemanden streiten... Geschmackssache 

@Billi
-danke, es ist echt so, da will man auch nicht mehr aufhörn zu treten... übrigens Dein Serotta ist mal, zwar nicht leicht, aber sehr schön!!!


----------



## Crazy Creek (22. Oktober 2008)

allein weil v-bremsen verbaut sind gefällt es mir schon ^^


----------



## Sahnie (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das Scott sieht richtig nach Spiel und Spaß aus und das ist ja das wichtigste für Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## moraa (22. Oktober 2008)

Mein Kommentar zu den Pedalen war v.a. so zu verstehen, dass ich hoffe, dass dabei nicht das Gabelgold aufgegriffen werden soll. 
Passen würden wegen der Kurbel v.a. silberne. Z.B. Eggbeater Sl oder Titan.
Oder du greifst eben doch das Gold auf, nimmst goldige Pedale, dann aber bitte alles rot und weiß entfernen (so oder so) und durch schwarz, silber oder gold ersetzen. Dann passen auch die Bremshebel. 
Nur der LRS bleibt dann eben auf der Strecke, weil du neue (goldene) Naben bräuchtest. Wenn ich dich richtig einschätze ist das ein KO für diese Option. 

Ohne die Nokons und die weißen Teile kann das Rad richtig interessant werden. Ist v.a., wie ich schon mal schrieb nichts alltägliches.


@ alle "Hässlich!-Igitt!"-Schreier:

Wäre vielleicht ganz angebracht zu der Kritik auch Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen. Aber dazu bräuchte man ja eine eigene Meinung und könnte nicht nur die Kommentare der Meinungsführer wiederholen.


----------



## Tundra HT (22. Oktober 2008)

> @ alle "Hässlich!-Igitt!"-Schreier:
> 
> Wäre vielleicht ganz angebracht zu der Kritik auch Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen. Aber dazu bräuchte man ja eine eigene Meinung und könnte nicht nur die Kommentare der Meinungsführer wiederholen.


WORD!! Seh ich genau so!


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> @ alle "Hässlich!-Igitt!"-Schreier:
> 
> Wäre vielleicht ganz angebracht zu der Kritik auch Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen. Aber dazu bräuchte man ja eine eigene Meinung und könnte nicht nur die Kommentare der Meinungsführer wiederholen.



Ich geb einen Schei$$ auf Meinungsführer. 
Wenn sich der Kollege bei mir meldet, schick ich ihm gegen Versandkosten eine 3 oder 4 mm CFK-Platte, aus der er sich einen hübschen Booster schneidern kann. Gute Nacht!


----------



## moraa (23. Oktober 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich geb einen Schei$$ auf Meinungsführer.
> Wenn sich der Kollege bei mir meldet, schick ich ihm gegen Versandkosten eine 3 oder 4 mm CFK-Platte, aus der er sich einen hübschen Booster schneidern kann. Gute Nacht!



Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? Ebenfalls eine gute Nacht!


----------



## rboncube (23. Oktober 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> allein weil v-bremsen verbaut sind gefällt es mir schon ^^



Alleine weil V-Brake mit so nem Booster verbaut sind, gefällt mir das Bike nicht
Aber wenn der Besitzer mit dem Bike so zufrieden ist, dann ist es ok. Schnell fahren kann man damit sicher. Wobei ich die Gabel schon mehr als bedenklich sehe, wenn sie schon mit V-Brakes unfahrbar ist. Fährst du nur Asphaltrennen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Forum heist doch CC bike nur Bilder, oder? Über Geschmack läßt es ja bekanntlich streiten, aber einen Kindergarten wolen wir hier doch wohl nicht aufmachen?
Ich jedenfall möchte lieber BIKES sehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moraa (23. Oktober 2008)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Ich jedenfall möchte lieber BIKES sehen!!!!!!!!!



Ich auch. 
Da meins vor kurzem mal wieder zu sehen war, zeig doch mal deins.


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du auf Fotos bei mir klickst, siehst Du einen Großteil meines Fuhrparks mit dem Posten muß ich wohl noch üben. CC Rennen fahr ich leider momentan nicht und und daher passen meine Bikes bis auf ein Dynamics Custom, aber aus Stadler Zeiten eher in den Bereich Classic.
_________________________
Gruß Dynatechrider


----------



## Triturbo (23. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Da meins vor kurzem mal wieder zu sehen war, zeig doch mal deins.



Die Rahmenfarbe kann man öfter sehen, sehr schön. Das selbe gilt auch für das Fusion von Lupus ! Gefällt mir sehr. 

Ich hab zwar nichts verändert, aber ich zeig es mal, da nach Bildern gerufen wurde:







Nächsten Monat wird wohl mein neuer LRS kommen, dann geht es in Richtung 10kg.


----------



## moraa (23. Oktober 2008)

@Dynatechrider:

Die Bilder habe ich schon gesehen. Wenn aber jeder nur auf seine Alben verweist, dann brauchts den Thread nicht. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, wenn man was sehen will, sollte man auch mal was zeigen.

@Triturbo: 

Konsequent zweifarbig aufgebautes Ghost, wenn da die Flaschen nicht wären. Bei mir sind die aber auch fast immer im Bild.
Was heißt in Richtung 10kg, was wiegts denn jetzt? Du hast ja einige Möglichkeiten zum Gewichtsparen, hoffe es bleibt schwarz-silber!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Oktober 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das selbe gilt auch für das Fusion von Lupus ! Gefällt mir sehr.



Und auch vielen Dank in deine Richtung 
Das Lob kann ich auch zurückgeben, dein Ghost kommt sehr gut. Vor allem mal wieder ein Bike mit 'ner "klassischen" Marzocchi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (23. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> [...]
> @Triturbo:
> 
> Konsequent zweifarbig aufgebautes Ghost, wenn da die Flaschen nicht wären. Bei mir sind die aber auch fast immer im Bild.
> Was heißt in Richtung 10kg, was wiegts denn jetzt? Du hast ja einige Möglichkeiten zum Gewichtsparen, hoffe es bleibt schwarz-silber!



Ja die Flaschen waren nur für Benecko, CZ. Da brauchte ich für die Tagestouren 1,5l. Normaler Weise fahre ich maximal einen. Jetzt grad 13,5 k. Hier und da noch Kleinigkeiten wie Sattel, Klemme und Klickpedale werden über den Winter noch kommen. Aber es wird im großen und ganzen farblich so bleiben. Bloß die Gabel stellt mich vor ein Problem, da ich sie lieb gewonnen hab und sie über den Winter abspecken muss. Ich weiß bloß noch nicht, wie ich das anstelle.


----------



## maik_87 (23. Oktober 2008)

@ spooky817...,
also ich find es klasse das de voll kommen of die Kommentare eingegangen bist... 
Und ich finde einfach nur Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig wenn jemand einfach nur schreibt "sieht scheise" aus...,   weil da noch nich Mal ne BegrÃ¼ndung ist. So frei nach dem Motto âmein Bike is eh das schÃ¶nsteâ. 
Man sollte schon seine Meinung Ã¤uÃern aber zugleich auch "Verbesserung" VorschlÃ¤ge geben und Tipps! Denn ich denke solch en Forum ist dazu da um sich auszutauschen und Erfahrungen von anderen zu teilen!!
Naja und ich finde ein Bike auf zu bauen was einfach nur Schwarz ist zum Beispiel weit aus einfacher als wenn man mal Farbe ins Spiel bringt... Das ist natÃ¼rlich nur meine Meinung... wie gesagt... jeder hat einen anderen -Geschmack.... 
Dies sollte hier viel viel mehr berÃ¼cksichtigt werden....!!

Und ich denke auch das jeder sich was bei seiner bike gestaltung denkt und es auf seine bedÃ¼rfnisse abstimmt und niemand weiÃ wie der andere zu den teilen gekommen ist die er vieleicht billiger bekom hat


----------



## moraa (23. Oktober 2008)

Dann behalte die Gabel. Mit Sattel, LRS, Reifen u.a. könntest du erst mal eine Menge Gewicht sparen, ohne dass die Funktion beeinträchtigt wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Gabel wesentlich leichter bekommst und sie danach noch die gleiche Performance zeigt.

Ist eben kein ultraleicht Race-Hardtail, sondern ein robustes Tourenbike.
Mir gefällts.


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> @Dynatechrider:
> 
> Die Bilder habe ich schon gesehen. Wenn aber jeder nur auf seine Alben verweist, dann brauchts den Thread nicht. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, wenn man was sehen will, sollte man auch mal was zeigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyShocky (24. Oktober 2008)

darf ich mal fragen,welches Modelljahr das ist?
Und wie zufrieden du mit dem 2Danger (was immer jemand sich bei dem Namen gedacht hat) Rahmen bist?
Hatte mal ´n Pole P. Disc und na ja,war nicht grad begeistert....


----------



## EmJay (24. Oktober 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen- I proudly present se next Ausbaustufe of my Speed Zwo:





Wiss se wonderful Hope Mini...

Selfbau Carbon-Hebels







and 160 and 140mm Windcutter Discscheibs







Looks so pornös...




Dschießes, I forgot to mention se sexy USE Alien Carbon Seatpost...


----------



## dre (24. Oktober 2008)

absolut geil, der weiße Renner.


----------



## Dr.Dos (24. Oktober 2008)

2Danger aka 4Stricher


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Oktober 2008)

@EmJay

Ich bin ja nicht unbedingt ein Fan von weißen Bikes...(ja ja ich weiß, Winterhuddel mit weißen Brocken) okay.
Aber dieses Bike gefällt mir super....vorallem die Carbonhebel sind aller erste Sahne.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Sid ist zu filigran m.M.n., passt nicht zum Rahmen (abgesehen davon, dass ich das Teil ohnehin für nicht-MTB-tauglich halte). Ansonsten sehr stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (24. Oktober 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die Sid ist zu filigran m.M.n., passt nicht zum Rahmen (abgesehen davon, dass ich das Teil ohnehin für nicht-MTB-tauglich halte). Ansonsten sehr stimmig.



Verstehe gar nicht, dass sich so viel über die Steifigkeit der SID beschwert wird- hab auch schon viele andere Gabeln gefahren- also so dramatisch find ich das selbst mit Scheibe nicht. Gut, ich wieg aber auch nur 65Kg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2008)

die sid ist problemlos  fahre ich mit 76kilo renn gewicht auch
sosnt sehr geiler aufbau. die hebel sidn besodners geil! da koenen meien marta hebel abstinken 

aber man sieht wo du herkommst hier im schwarzwald haettest du bissle probleme... aber seeehr geilo! fettes gz
ich mach naechste woche (URLAUB!!!) auch mal wieder bilder von meinem fuhrpark... hat sich bissle was getan


----------



## tho.mas (24. Oktober 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


>



Geiles Teil, da darf man auch mit Foto zitieren. 

Ein weißer Speedneedle würde vielleicht noch besser aussehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyShocky (24. Oktober 2008)

da kann man nicht lange genug hinschauen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sieht sehr leicht aus, was hat´s denn für´n Kampfgewicht?


----------



## enweh (24. Oktober 2008)

Sehr sehenswert. Täte ggf. die Nokons durchweg in einer Farbe (schwarz oder gold) und 'n Vorbau in Carbonoptik montieren. Ferner SID-Decals in Farbe der Rahmenbeschriftung anbringen.


----------



## hefra (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Endorfin ist geil! Das einzige was mich stört ist der offene Gabelschaft, mach doch einen A-Headplug aus Carbon drauf. Wiegt 4gr und sieht wesentlich besser aus! 
Die 4gr kannst du an der Sattelklemme wieder sparen. Ein CC Rad braucht keinen Schnellspanner am Sattel.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Oktober 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Verstehe gar nicht, dass sich so viel über die Steifigkeit der SID beschwert wird- hab auch schonn viele ander gabeln gefahren- also so dramatisch find ich das selbst mit Scheibe nicht. Gut, ich wieg aber auch nur 65Kg...



Ist vielleicht auch Geschmackssache. Meine 02er Sid SL war jedenfalls bei 85 Kilo Kampfgewicht selbst mit V-Brake nur schwer fahrbar (flatterte bergab wie blöd) und dabei von der Performance her ausbaufähig. Zum Glück wurde sie geklaut .


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> 2Danger (was immer jemand sich bei dem Namen gedacht hat)



GENAU diese Frage hab' ich mir letztens auch gestellt...

Das Endorfin ist echt klasse. Nur gefallen mir die silbernen Standrohre der Sid nicht. Die Gabel an sich aber schon.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2008)

voher




nacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (24. Oktober 2008)

Haut hin


----------



## Triturbo (24. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Dann behalte die Gabel. Mit Sattel, LRS, Reifen u.a. könntest du erst mal eine Menge Gewicht sparen, ohne dass die Funktion beeinträchtigt wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Gabel wesentlich leichter bekommst und sie danach noch die gleiche Performance zeigt.
> 
> Ist eben kein ultraleicht Race-Hardtail, sondern ein robustes Tourenbike.
> Mir gefällts.



Danke, ich denke du hast recht. Die Gabel bleibt auf jeden Fall. Ich werde erstmal das Besagte umbauen und weiter sehen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (24. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schick. Allerdings würde ich den vorderen Schnellspanner an der Gabel anliegen lassen. So kannst du dochmal in einem Stock oder ähnlichem hängen bleiben. (Könnte zu einem recht unangehenmen Vorderadausbau während der Fahrt sorgen^^)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Don: Möchtest Du nicht auch Bilder von dem Rad reinstellen, an welches Du die silbernen Teile und Minis geschraubt hast?
Die liegen doch garantiert nicht nur so im Schrank rum. 

P.S. So finde ich es stimmiger.


----------



## EmJay (24. Oktober 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Das Endorfin ist geil! Das einzige was mich stört ist der offene Gabelschaft, mach doch einen A-Headplug aus Carbon drauf. Wiegt 4gr und sieht wesentlich besser aus!
> Die 4gr kannst du an der Sattelklemme wieder sparen. Ein CC Rad braucht keinen Schnellspanner am Sattel.



Der Gabelschaft ist nicht offen.. Es liegt ein Carbondeckel auf dem Schaftrohr, der mit dem Vorbau geklemmt wird. Nach einstellen des Steuersatzes kann der Spannmechanismus (Tune Gum-Gum) ja wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## EmJay (24. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> da kann man nicht lange genug hinschauen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca. 9 Kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Don: Möchtest Du nicht auch Bilder von dem Rad reinstellen, an welches Du die silbernen Teile und Minis geschraubt hast?
> Die liegen doch garantiert nicht nur so im Schrank rum.







GABEL WIRD NOCH GETAUSCHT


----------



## EmJay (24. Oktober 2008)

enweh schrieb:


> Sehr sehenswert. Täte ggf. die Nokons durchweg in einer Farbe (schwarz oder gold) und 'n Vorbau in Carbonoptik montieren. Ferner SID-Decals in Farbe der Rahmenbeschriftung anbringen.



Nach SID-Decals in Rahmenfarbe in diesem Design suche ich schon eine halbe Ewigkeit... Die Nokons fliegen sowieso wieder komplett, das ständige Geknarze geht mir auf den Zeiger. Ölspray hilft bei hartem Einsatz auch nur von 12 bis mittag..


----------



## Der P (24. Oktober 2008)

Wieder mal ein noch schöneres Radl im Saarland! Respekt EmJay! 
Hab dein Rad ja schon länger im Auge, und es wird irgendwie immer NOCH besser. Rein optisch finde ich die Sid auch etwas unterdimensioniert, aber sooo schlimm auch wieder nicht. Wegen den Decals schreib ich dir gleich ne PM.

Ach und doch so "schwer"? Trotz der Gabel? OK, der VR Reifen hat auch so seine paar Gramm zuviel... Hauptsache es funktioniert. UND sieht dann auch noch so gut aus. Klasse.

Und um dem Thread Titel gerecht zu werden nochein Bild dazu....


----------



## MöveBasti (24. Oktober 2008)

find das endorfin und das no saint einfach top


----------



## CrashOversteel (24. Oktober 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Nach SID-Decals in Rahmenfarbe in diesem Design suche ich schon eine halbe Ewigkeit...



Warum nicht einfach welche anfertigen lassen?


Emjay, ich finde dein Rad auch Klasse, auch wenn es jetzt wieder ein bischen ähnlicher wie mein eigenes ist (Hope). Wir haben scheinbar den gleichen Geschmack.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> GABEL WIRD NOCH GETAUSCHT



Gut, daß ich gefragt habe!


----------



## Dynatechrider (24. Oktober 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> darf ich mal fragen,welches Modelljahr das ist?
> Und wie zufrieden du mit dem 2Danger (was immer jemand sich bei dem Namen gedacht hat) Rahmen bist?
> Hatte mal ´n Pole P. Disc und na ja,war nicht grad begeistert....



Der Rahmen ist Modelljahr 1997 also noch aus der Zeit von Markus Storck als Firmenchef. Von der Geometrie ist es wohl eher nicht mit Deinem Pole P. zu vergleichen, ebenso fährt sich das Bike durch die Vewrwendung von Titan recht komfortabel, leider auf Kosten der Lenkkopfsteifigkeit. Fängt bei schnellen Fireroad Downhills ab ca. 50 km/h an zu flattern. Ursprünglich habe ich es mit der 96 er Manitou EFC und der XT 739 aufgebaut. Letztes Jahr mußte dann im Herbst bis auf die Syncrosteile und den Flite das alter der neuen XT und einer Black weichen.


----------



## Flash_ (24. Oktober 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


>



sehr nice ! =)


----------



## jones (24. Oktober 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> ...



SEHR GEIL !!!


----------



## rboncube (24. Oktober 2008)

Das No Saint ist klasse. Toll aufgebaut, Wahnsinn
Aber sag mal, funktioniert das mit dem Flaschenhalter schon. Ich hab die Tune´s an meinem Renner und nach kurzen Kopfsteinpflasterpassagen bekomme ich die Flasche nur noch mit Gewalteinsatz aus dem Halter. Wenn ich mir das dann auf nem holprigen Schottertrail vorstelle,naja

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mit den Tune Flaschen die selben Probleme und auch schon meinen Ripcage wieder ausgepackt. Mehr durch einen Zufall hab ich dann mal eine billige Decathlonflasche ausprobiert, und was soll ich sagen. Fits perfect! Bin damit jetzt schon etliche Touren und ein den ein oder anderen Marathon gefahren und hatte keine Probleme mehr. Flasche klemmt nicht und fällt auch nicht raus....


----------



## pd1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ,
hir noch was zu Endorfin !!!












Gruß Patrick 

______________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.sponser.de
www.endorfinbikes.de


----------



## damonsta (24. Oktober 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> ca. 9 Kg...



So schwer?


----------



## EmJay (25. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> So schwer?



hab´s eben mal nochmal gewogen, hat jetzt 8,7kg ca.
Der Rahmen ist halt schon relativ schwer und die Laufräder auch mehr stabil als leicht...

War aber auch nicht mein Ziel, DIE Leichtbaurakete auf die Stollen zu stellen sondern eher den besten Kompromiss aus Optik, Leichtbau und Kult zu finden...


----------



## damonsta (25. Oktober 2008)

Na 8,7 ist schon eine andere Hausnummer, zumindest in meiner Welt. Eine 09er SID ist keine Option?


----------



## EmJay (25. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Na 8,7 ist schon eine andere Hausnummer, zumindest in meiner Welt. Eine 09er SID ist keine Option?



hab zuviel Herzblut an meiner alten hängen- sie wird mich noch ein Stück begleiten denk ich...


----------



## damonsta (25. Oktober 2008)

Rein optisch wäre eine weisse SID mit silbernen Decals aber schon der Knaller. Und würde meiner Meinung nach besser ins Konzept passen!


----------



## EmJay (25. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Rein optisch wäre eine weisse SID mit silbernen Decals aber schon der Knaller. Und würde meiner Meinung nach besser ins Konzept passen!



Die Decals lasse ich demnächst in silber anfertigen...


----------



## BierBaron (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute!

Hier mal ein Update von meinem NoSaint Angel (Fotos sind eher bescheiden. Ich muss demnächst mal welche mit der Spiegelreflex machen...)











Bin mit den neu dazugekommen Komponenten ( XT-Klickpedale, Magura Menja 100, SLX Umwerfer, Pro Carbon SL Barends) sehr zufrieden!
Ende des Jahres hol ich mir noch die Avid Juicy Ultimate 

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (25. Oktober 2008)

Nach Radsport Bornmann No saint kommt mein Stadler Dynamics


----------



## Sascha Koch (26. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit,
mache heute Abend mal Fotos.
Habe nämlich gerade mein Simplon Razorblade vom allerfeinsten aufgebaut.
Rennfertig sind 8,6kg rausgekommen, ohne Kompromisse eingegangen zu sein.
Bis später


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Oktober 2008)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> mache heute Abend mal Fotos.
> Habe nämlich gerade mein Simplon Razorblade vom allerfeinsten aufgebaut.
> Rennfertig sind 8,6kg rausgekommen, ohne Kompromisse eingegangen zu sein.
> Bis später



???? Danke für die Ankündigung.........


----------



## RockyShocky (26. Oktober 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ???? Danke für die Ankündigung.........




Aber voll!


----------



## home (26. Oktober 2008)

..ja,wo sind´s denn die bilder!!! na dann stell´i mal mein cube´06 rein..


----------



## moraa (26. Oktober 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..ja,wo sind´s denn die bilder!!! na dann stell´i mal mein cube´06 rein..



Wie, einfach so? Ohne Ankündigung? Respekt!

Die Flasche passt gar nicht. Ansonsten schön schwarz-silber gehalten. Ist der Aufbau weitestgehend Stange oder nachträglich ge-upgrade-ed?

@Dynatechrider: silberne Sattelstütze würde besser passen bei silbernem Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (26. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Wie, einfach so? Ohne Ankündigung? Respekt!
> 
> Die Flasche passt gar nicht. Ansonsten schön schwarz-silber gehalten. Ist der Aufbau weitestgehend Stange oder nachträglich ge-upgrade-ed?
> 
> ..naja..die flasche,ist eine von vielen!!!des rad´l ist nur noch original im rahmen,bremsen und steuersatz..ansonsten weiter ausbaufähig aber mir reicht´s soweit  für kommende saison ist erstmal rr angesagt(agree´08)


----------



## moraa (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Umbaumaßnahmen hab ich grade in deinem Album gesehen, hätt ich auch früher drauf kommen können. Durchaus gelungen.

Das kleine rote sieht bisher auch gut aus.


----------



## EmJay (27. Oktober 2008)

Leute, gebt mir mal nen Tipp: Soll ich die Deckel der Ausgleichsbehälter in gold bestellen oder soll ich die Hebel komplett schwarz lassen? Bin mir selbst nicht ganz einig...


----------



## chri55 (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finds schwarz deutlich schöner.


----------



## metulsky (27. Oktober 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Leute, gebt mir mal nen Tipp: Soll ich die Deckel der Ausgleichsbehälter in gold bestellen oder soll ich die Hebel komplett schwarz lassen? Bin mir selbst nicht ganz einig...



understatement : schwarz lassen (eher mein ding) 

gold waere mir zu viel, aber sieht bestimmt nicht schlecht aus...

sven


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. Oktober 2008)

schwarz lassen. zu viele goldtöne sind nicht mein ding. für mich persönlich ist es so wie's da steht fast schon nen tick zu goldig. mit den deckeln für die ausgleichsbehälter wär's dann wirklich zu viel des guten. vielleicht ist das aber auch nur meine meinung. wichtig ist, dass es dir gefällt!


----------



## RockyShocky (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist wie alles Geschmacksfrage...
so ein "goldenes Dreieck" ,das aus der Frontoptik resultiert,findet der ein oder andere bestimmt dann auch nicht schlecht.
Oder denk darüber nach,auf ne schwarze Stützenklemme zu wechseln,dann ist es auch ohne Gold vorne stimmiger...
Wie gesagt:Alles eine Frage des individuellen Geschmacks.


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Schwarz. Und mach die hässlichen Carbonhebel ab, ist ja peinlich!


----------



## Jobo21 (27. Oktober 2008)

Was soll denn daran hässlich, oder gar peinlich sein?


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

War nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

Es gibt von Hope Originalhebel. Deutlich weniger klobig und auch wesentlich passender.
Die die EmJay dran hat sind im Vergleich zu den Aluhebeln einfach viel zu massiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobo21 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ach so.

Übrigens,ich würde sie auch schwarz lassen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe am Scale auch eine 06er Mini dran. Habe die Hebel schwarz eloxieren lassen, sieht aus wie aus einem Guss!


----------



## Jobo21 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss ausserdem garnicht ob ich meins schonmal hier drin hatte, also den aktuellen Stand?

Dann halt jetzt.





Gruss Frank


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Nicht übel! Gibts davon noch mehr/bessere Bilder? Irgendwie fände ich grüne Akzente an dem Rad sehr geil.


----------



## Jobo21 (27. Oktober 2008)

In meinem Album gibts noch welche, die sind aber nicht der jetzige Stand.
Haben halt noch n hässlichen flaschenhalter und Nokons(abwechselnd blau-silber) dran.
Ach was , dann stell ich sie halt mal hier rein.









Noch was, der Vorbau ist auch noch positiv.


----------



## enweh (28. Oktober 2008)

Hättest bei der Vorbauentscheidung vielleicht die goldene Mitte wählen sollen: 0°.


----------



## Jobo21 (28. Oktober 2008)

Warum?


----------



## RockyShocky (28. Oktober 2008)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Warum?



hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht,das 0° nicht der optische Leckerbissen ist,von der Gesamtgeometrie her gesehen...(aber wohl nur meine Meinung ...)


----------



## enweh (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ist persönliche Vorliebe. Ich find es sehr ansehlich, wenn Oberrohr und Vorbau parallel verlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossman (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine erste Probefahrt - Jetzt gehts ans Umbauen
Schaltgruppe - Spacer usw.


----------



## RockyShocky (29. Oktober 2008)

sieht doch lecker aus !!!


----------



## chri55 (29. Oktober 2008)

was kommt denn für eine Schaltgruppe?


----------



## rossman (29. Oktober 2008)

XTR-Kurbel, Sram XO Trigger und XO Schaltwerk. Das Ganze mit Matchmakern wegen der Avid Juicy Ultimate - weiß


----------



## RockyShocky (29. Oktober 2008)

Schaltung macht Sinn, ich persönlich denke aber,die XTR Kurbel macht preislich im Vergleich zur XT keinen Sinn (obwohl ich sie selbst fahre)...es sei denn rein aus Prestige ;-))


----------



## rossman (29. Oktober 2008)

Preislich mag es wohl stimmen -aber wie du schon sagst Prestige und Optik muss einem ja auch gefallen  davon ab rundet es das Gesamtbild ab - Crossmax SLR - Syntace P6 Carbonstütze und Carbonlenker, sowie die Bremse. Da muss der Rest einfach aufgerundet werden.
Kann mir mal jemand verraten, wie ich Bilder direkt in die Antwort mit reinstellen kann, statt nur als Anhang?

Gruss rossman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (29. Oktober 2008)

Hochladen ins Fotoalbum
Dann auf 'großes Bild' klicken
Grafikadresse kopieren
In den Beitrag bei 'Grafik einfügen' die Adresse reinkopieren


----------



## rossman (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke


----------



## kapsalino (30. Oktober 2008)

hier meine zwei bikes, neuestes baby merida ninety six 5000 - noch serienzustand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216434
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216440
bessere fotos folgen


----------



## moraa (30. Oktober 2008)

kapsalino schrieb:


> hier meine zwei bikes, neuestes baby merida ninety six 5000 - noch in serienzustan
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216434
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216440



Wo?

Hier!






[/URL][/IMG]

und hier!






[/URL][/IMG]

Tolle Kellerbilder.


----------



## kapsalino (30. Oktober 2008)

danke für den support.


----------



## IGGY (30. Oktober 2008)

Das Merida ist ja mal richtig schick 
Mache aber bitte mal draußen ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Dr.Dos (30. Oktober 2008)

Das Merida ist wirklich aus dem Karton raus ne geile Rennfeile. Und hübsch dazu!


----------



## sir-florian (30. Oktober 2008)

Jep, ich bin das Merida neulich mal nen Tag auf ner echt harten Tour gefahren, das ist wirklich das ultimative Race-Fully. Wenn die Kohle mal da ist, ist das meine erste Wahl.


----------



## enweh (30. Oktober 2008)

Ganz schön teuer.


----------



## damonsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Ganz schön kopiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (30. Oktober 2008)

Es sieht dem Spark schon zu verwechseln ähnlich. Ich denke auch dass noch weitere Hersteller auf diese Konstruktionsform zurückgreifen werden, wenn du dir z.B. mal das Rose Dr Z ansiehst. So isset halt. Fahren lässt es sich trotzdem sehr sehr geil.


----------



## damonsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Und wenn man sich das Stevens F9 mal ansieht...


----------



## sir-florian (30. Oktober 2008)

Oder Nicolai Helius RC, oder Sentiero SL. Ich glaube "einreihen" passt schon fast besser als "kopieren".


----------



## damonsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Das F9 war meiner Meinung nach das erste Bike mit der Anlenkung bzw. Optik. Wie dem auch sei.


----------



## Assfight (30. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese schreiben unten auf dem Bild heißen, und wo man sie kriegen kann? Bestimmt in nem Bikeshop im Internet, aber schickt mir dann mal bitte den Link.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2008)

k e t t e n b l a t t s c h r a u b e n


----------



## enweh (30. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Leerzeichen.


----------



## c-mann (30. Oktober 2008)

Etwas schutzig


----------



## rboncube (30. Oktober 2008)

Yep, dann hat Scott ja von Stevens kopiert. Wo bleiben denn dann die so arg propagierten Inovationen, mit denen die höheren Preise für ihre Bikes begründet

Aber im Ernst. Das Merida ist schon sehr cool. Aber warten wir mal ab ob sich das auf den Trails auch alles bewahrheitet, was die Magazine so schreiben. Auch mal so mal auf die Dauerhaltbarkeit bezogen.
Steht bei meinem nächsten Bikekauf auch ganz weit vorne.
Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (30. Oktober 2008)

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese schreiben unten auf dem Bild heißen, und wo man sie kriegen kann? Bestimmt in nem Bikeshop im Internet, aber schickt mir dann mal bitte den Link.



Kauf dir lieber mal einen vernünftigen Satz "Innen-Sechskant-Schlüssel"
aka. Inbus-Schlüssel

Dann halten deine Schrauben WESENTLICH länger als die Kettenblätter


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (30. Oktober 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese schreiben unten auf dem Bild heißen, und wo man sie kriegen kann? Bestimmt in nem Bikeshop im Internet, aber schickt mir dann mal bitte den Link.
> 
> 
> Kettenblattschrauben nennt man diese Dinger!
> Gibt es z.b bei Actionsports oder in der Bucht


----------



## amg 2 (30. Oktober 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## amg 2 (30. Oktober 2008)

m


----------



## damonsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Klappts?


----------



## chri55 (30. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (30. Oktober 2008)

Welches Bild soll denn eingestellt werden, vielleicht kann man ja helfen?
Das Giant mit neuen Durinaufklebern? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Clemens (31. Oktober 2008)

@Assfight

Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese schreiben unten auf dem Bild heißen, und wo man sie kriegen kann? Bestimmt in nem Bikeshop im Internet, aber schickt mir dann mal bitte den Link.


www.bikehardest.de oder auch stores.ebay.de/bikehardest oder in deren Shop in der Einsteinstrasse in München.


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hat nopain-nogain doch schon 

Ausserdem sind das "Schrauben"!
Genauer Kettenblattschrauben. Hättest die auch einfach rausdrehen und damit direkt wie von Dir angedacht bei Bike Hardest am Leuchtenbergring vorbei fahren können.
Service ist super, haben auch meistens verschiedene Marken (Farben sowieso) da. Ich da die von Tiso genommen. Waren bei identischem Preis einen Tick hübscher gearbeitet.


----------



## damonsta (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei Tiso ganz wichtig: Schraubensicherung benutzen. Sonst haut man sich übelst aufn Boden.


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2008)

7,894 Kilo!
Sorry für die Bildqualli. Habe das Foto eben schnell mit dem Handy gemacht!


----------



## Thomasino (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo IggY,

hast du eine Teileliste parat.

Wär doch mal intressant. Bin immer für leichte Teile zu haben, insbesondere die Sattelstütze - welches Modell?).

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Oktober 2008)

FSA SL-250, nicht wirklich leicht.


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2008)

JO. Die wird auch noch gegen eine WCS getauscht!


----------



## Felixxx (1. November 2008)

Mit Enduro Laufradsatz zwar noch nicht ganz XC...





Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (1. November 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> 7,894 Kilo!
> Sorry für die Bildqualli. Habe das Foto eben schnell mit dem Handy gemacht!



Schönes Rad IGGY!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrankHannes (1. November 2008)

Mein neues Custom AMS


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2008)

schick schick... wie schwer?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2008)

Cool aber muss ´ne schwarze Kurbel dran.


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schick schick... wie schwer?



vorsicht: off thema...

15:55h ???

wieso bist du nicht bei den Vereinsmeisterschaften...die sind doch heute oder schon rum ???

ich bin auch lieber hier durch die Pfützen gedüst...

hihi joe


----------



## moraa (1. November 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Mit Enduro Laufradsatz zwar noch nicht ganz XC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Die Kurbel passt gut, vorher war eine Race Face drauf, oder? Wieviel wiegts - welche Übersetzung?


----------



## CrankHannes (1. November 2008)

Ja die Kurbel kommt spätestens Weihnachten. In dem Zustand wiegts 10,6 kg, sind aber noch nicht die leichtesten Felgen drauf und die Kurbel lässt auch noch ein bisschen was sparen


----------



## Triturbo (2. November 2008)

Das Bike Felixxx gefällt mir sehr gut. Schön Clean, aber die Bre,sen wollen mir nicht zu´sagen obwohl ich sie nicht grafahren bin,


----------



## Clemens (2. November 2008)

Nachdem ein netter Nachbar sich mit der Kellertür im Oberrohr meines Tomac verewigt hat (Minibeule - aber bei einem neuen Frame für mich nicht akzeptabel), habe ich wieder ein neues Spielzeug: 







Quantec SLR, Rahmengröße 17 Zoll, ano grau, Rahmengewicht 1354 Gramm (mit Klemmring), RS Reba Race, Acros Steuersatz, X.O mit Gripshift, XT-Umwerfer, Kurbel Deus XC, Eggbeater SL, DT 240s mit 4.1d und 2.25 Nobby Nic, Oro K24 180/160mm, Syntace F99, Duraflite, Thomson, Flite TT, Tune Spanner/Hörnchen ... 9,87 Kg mit den Treckerreifen. Beim Gewicht ist allein durch die Reifen noch Luft nach unten, aber für mich als etwas schwereren Fahrer passt es so.

Nach den ersten Fahreindrücken - gut gehts! Reichlich Vortrieb - aber wie immer ist der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## gtbiker (2. November 2008)

sieht brauchbar aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (2. November 2008)

Dein Bike gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut !


----------



## Felixxx (2. November 2008)

@ moraa und Triturbo - danke für die Blumen!

Die mechanischen Shimano Nexave Bremsen funktionieren mit den Alligator Bremsbelägen sehr gut - sind aber tonnenschwer. Mit hydraulischen Bremsen könnte ich mindestens 200g sparen. Aber dann würde die Bremsleitung immer auf dem Oberrohr rumklappern...
Das bike dürfte so ca. 10,5kg wiegen, also nicht unbedingt Leichtbau (trotz singlespeed 42/18).
Nächste Woche gibt's 'nen Race Face Deus XC Vorbau aus 2007 und Weihnachten einen leichten Laufradsatz.

Mit der Race Face Kurbel hatte ich ein bisschen Pech - war ich wohl zu stark oder die Ingenieure zu schwach 





Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## moraa (2. November 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> @ moraa und Triturbo - danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Die mechanischen Shimano Nexave Bremsen funktionieren mit den Alligator Bremsbelägen sehr gut - sind aber tonnenschwer. Mit hydraulischen Bremsen könnte ich mindestens 200g sparen.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Felixxx (2. November 2008)

Die BB7 2008 haben mich im März 14 Tage lang zur Weissglut gebracht. So mies verarbeitet, Bremsleistung akzeptabel - mehr nicht, und dieses permanente Gequietsche...
Mehrmals täglich neu ausgerichtet, andere Bremshüllen und Züge verwendet - nee, nee, da interessieren mich die 120 gesparten Gramm an der kompletten Bremsanlage nicht wirklich 

Die einzige Alternative ist 'ne gute Hydraulische - allerdings geht dann das rumscheppern auf dem Oberrohr wieder los. Natürlich könnte ich in der Mitte einen zusätzlichen Kabelhalter aufkleben - aber die Optik...

Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag, Felixxx 

P.S. bin dieses Jahr 2 Marathons und 4 24h Rennen mit knapp 12kg gefahren, von daher geht's mit dem neuen Rahmen schon in die richtige Richtung...


----------



## moraa (2. November 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Die BB7 2008 haben mich im März 14 Tage lang zur Weissglut gebracht. So mies verarbeitet, Bremsleistung akzeptabel - mehr nicht, und dieses permanente Gequietsche...
> Mehrmals täglich neu ausgerichtet, andere Bremshüllen und Züge verwendet - nee, nee, da interessieren mich die 120 gesparten Gramm an der kompletten Bremsanlage nicht wirklich
> 
> Die einzige Alternative ist 'ne gute Hydraulische - allerdings geht dann das rumscheppern auf dem Oberrohr wieder los. Natürlich könnte ich in der Mitte einen zusätzlichen Kabelhalter aufkleben - aber die Optik...
> ...



OK, praktische Erfahrung hab ich mit den BB7 bisher nicht gemacht. Aber bisher nur positives gelesen, daher der Vorschlag.

Mit neuen Laufrädern kannst du ja auch noch mal einiges leichter kommen.


----------



## amg 2 (2. November 2008)

so, seit den letzten bild hatte ich einige änderungen: gabel , vorbau , lenker , felgen , sattel .
als nächstes sind schwarze bremsen dran , gabelschaft noch kürzen und eine andere kurbel.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (2. November 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> so, seit den letzten bild habe ich einige änderungen: gabel , vorbau , lenker , felgen , sattel .
> als nächstes sind schwarze bremsen dran , gabelschaft noch kürzen und eine andere kurbel.



Hat ja dann doch noch geklappt mit dem Bild
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. November 2008)

Kürzlich fertig geworden. Aus Zeit- und Krankheitsgründen nur ein (schlechtes) Bild im Hof, bessere Bilder folgen, wenn ich das Gerät artgerecht bewegen konnte.

Das Rot an Dämpfer und Gabel stört mich noch ein wenig...





Teileliste:


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2008)

@Jaypeare;
 ja lapierre gefallen mir auch immer mehr...
 hast du ein frame einzeln erworben...?? wo...??
 viel spass!!


----------



## Jaypeare (2. November 2008)

@Don Trailo:

Danke.

Lapierre bietet offiziell immer nur die Rahmen des Vorjahres (also 07) einzeln an und die gefallen mir nicht so gut. Hatte einen Händler gefunden, der sich sehr bemüht hat, quasi "unter der Hand" einen Rahmen einzeln zu bekommen, was auch geklappt hätte, dummerweise nur noch in Größe XL. Deshalb hat er mir einen sehr guten Preis für das Komplettrad gemacht und ich habe es ausgeschlachtet.

Ursprünglich hatte ich auf den Rahmen des 710 (Scandium, weiß) spekuliert, weil ich die weiß-blau-Linie meines Trengas fortsetzen wollte. Der war aber nicht für Geld und gute Worte zu bekommen, und im Nachhinein bin ich ganz froh, weil mittlerweile jedes zweite Bike weiß ist. Der Rahmen da oben ist nicht etwa schwarz, sondern perleffekt-dunkelblau, und die Decals passen perfekt zu den Hope-Teilen .


----------



## chri55 (2. November 2008)

sehr tolles Rad 


Don Trailo schrieb:


> viel spass!!



dito. und gute besserung!


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2008)

@Jaypeare
 hast du gut gemacht ,glückwunsch!!!


----------



## enweh (2. November 2008)

Täte ggf. den Vorbau gegen eine etwas filigranere Komponente austauschen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. November 2008)

@amg2: Schönes Bike. Ist die Magura Durin eine 09er? Hab die noch nie mit schwarzen Magura Decals gesehen. 

@ Japeare: Super Optik, die lapierre sind eh schön. Nur die Suntour wirkt etwas deplaziert...


----------



## rboncube (2. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> @amg2: Schönes Bike. Ist die Magura Durin eine 09er? Hab die noch nie mit schwarzen Magura Decals gesehen.
> 
> @ Japeare: Super Optik, die lapierre sind eh schön. Nur die Suntour wirkt etwas deplaziert...



Der Vorbau schaut wirklich nicht gut aus. Sticht sofort ins Auge. Wenn die Axon funktioniert und vom Gewicht ok ist, dann paßt es doch. Muss ja nicht immer Manitou,RockShox usw. sein.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Jaypeare (2. November 2008)

Die Axon ist m.M.n. eine total unterschätzte Gabel, spielt in Gewicht und Funktion in der gleichen Liga wie eine Reba oder Fox F. habe die Gabel jetzt seit einem Jahr und bisher keinen Grund gefunden, sie auszutauschen.

Beim Vorbau gebe ich euch recht, zudem bröselt bei dem überall der Lack ab. Ein WCS wet white steht schon auf der Wunschliste, in Verbindung mit einem Duraflite Carbon, weil der Ritchey mit 580mm in Verbindung mit den Drehgriffen zu schmal ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2008)

hatte auch das vergnügen eine zu fahren... 
in der tat ,die gabel spricht gut an und ist steif
was will man mehr??


----------



## amg 2 (2. November 2008)

hallo tyler,
die durin gibt es leider nicht in schwarz .
aber ein bekannter hat einen laden bei dem man sich solche aufkleber machen lassen kann.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. November 2008)

Dank, meinte auch nur die Sticker (die Gabel kann man auf Wunsch ja auch in zig anderen Farben bekommen).
Ich hab ja die 08er Menja und hatte die Magura Logos unten an der Gabel bislang nur in rot gesehen, schwarz sieht allerdings mal wirklich bedeutend besser aus!


----------



## amg 2 (2. November 2008)

meinte auch nur die aufkleber .
klar die gabel bekommt man in sehr viel farben.
nur die aufkleber haben mir bei meinem bike nicht gefallen.
deswegen die schwarzen.
kosten 25â¬.
habe schon einige bestellungen erhalten.
kann man sich natÃ¼rlich auch in anderen farben ordern.
gerade der aufkleber MD100R ist ein witz , waren bei mir nur falten und blasen ........( der orginal )


----------



## mete (2. November 2008)

so...hier noch genervt und dann is gut...


----------



## moraa (2. November 2008)

mete schrieb:


> so...hier noch genervt und dann is gut...



Fehlt jetzt nur noch im grüne-räder-thread, oder hab ichs da übersehen?


----------



## Jaypeare (2. November 2008)

Tolles Fisher, perfekt stimmiger Aufbau. Ist das die Originallackierung oder hast du da nachgeholfen?


----------



## mete (2. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ist das die Originallackierung oder hast du da nachgeholfen?



Ist der Originallack.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kürzlich fertig geworden. Aus Zeit- und Krankheitsgründen nur ein (schlechtes) Bild im Hof, bessere Bilder folgen, wenn ich das Gerät artgerecht bewegen konnte.
> 
> Das Rot an Dämpfer und Gabel stört mich noch ein wenig...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (2. November 2008)

Geiles Bike. Verbesserungsvorschläge: Entweder rote Aufkleber ab oder zumindest einen Fox als Dämpfer verbauen. Ist auch blau was die Kleber angeht.


----------



## chri55 (2. November 2008)

Axon hat doch 100mm oder? sollte da nicht eher ne 120mm Gabel rein?

sonst:


damonsta schrieb:


> Geiles Bike.


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2008)

dort war schon 120 mm fox mit blau in weiss.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kürzlich fertig geworden. Aus Zeit- und Krankheitsgründen nur ein (schlechtes) Bild im Hof, bessere Bilder folgen, wenn ich das Gerät artgerecht bewegen konnte.
> 
> Das Rot an Dämpfer und Gabel stört mich noch ein wenig...



vielleicht einen Sattel der im hinteren Bereich nicht so "dick" aufbaut.
vielleicht SLR oder einen Toupé.
Die Decals sollten doch recht einfach vom Werbeladen um die ecke zu plotten gehen, also an Gabel und Dämpfer, dann wäre es Perfekt
Die schmalen "reifchen" wirken verloren, im vergleiuch zum Recht voluminösen Rahmen, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich nur an der weißen Felge, bzw an deren Höhe


----------



## Jaypeare (3. November 2008)

Danke an alle für Lob und Kritik .



damonsta schrieb:


> Geiles Bike. Verbesserungsvorschläge: Entweder rote Aufkleber ab oder zumindest einen Fox als Dämpfer verbauen. Ist auch blau was die Kleber angeht.



Am Dämpfer werde ich einfach mal versuchen, die Aufkleber ab zu bekommen, das sollte gehen. Obwohl die Idee mit dem Fox verlockend ist, auch aus Gewichtsgründen. An der Gabel müsste ich die Decals überkleben, weil unter Lack.



your enemy schrieb:


> Axon hat doch 100mm oder? sollte da nicht eher ne 120mm Gabel rein?



Das stimmt, ab Werk ist eine 120mm-Gabel verbaut, allerdings explizit mit dem Zusatz, dass 100mm möglich sind. Die Original-Fox liegt noch hier (gefällt mir optisch nicht so), ich muss mal testen, ob das Bike mit 100mm vlt. zu nervös wird. Sollte aber gehen, im Original-Setup ist das X-Control ja eher Tourer als XC-Bike.



erkan1984 schrieb:


> vielleicht einen Sattel der im hinteren Bereich nicht so "dick" aufbaut.
> vielleicht SLR oder einen Toupé.
> Die Decals sollten doch recht einfach vom Werbeladen um die ecke zu plotten gehen, also an Gabel und Dämpfer, dann wäre es Perfekt
> Die schmalen "reifchen" wirken verloren, im vergleiuch zum Recht voluminösen Rahmen, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich nur an der weißen Felge, bzw an deren Höhe



Der Sattel bleibt .
Bei den Reifen war ich selber erst erschrocken, wie schmal und wenig voluminös die sind. Die müssen sich erstmal bewähren, sonst kommen wieder NNs dran. Wirklich voluminöse Reifen passen aber nicht in den Hinterbau, 2.25 ist das höchste der Gefühle.


----------



## Tundra HT (3. November 2008)

Sehr geile Farbcombo an dem Lapierre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (3. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kürzlich fertig geworden. Aus Zeit- und Krankheitsgründen nur ein (schlechtes) Bild im Hof, bessere Bilder folgen, wenn ich das Gerät artgerecht bewegen konnte.
> 
> Das Rot an Dämpfer und Gabel stört mich noch ein wenig...
> 
> ...



Reifenaufschriften gehören übers Ventil


----------



## Kendooo (3. November 2008)

Und Vorbauten gehören umgedreht, Frauen hinter den Herd und das Gehirn eingeschaltet.
Man, was sollen einem solche Kommentare denn bloß sagen?


----------



## damonsta (4. November 2008)

Dass sie richtig sind.


----------



## RockyShocky (4. November 2008)

Dass Du ne Fox gegen eine Suntour tauschst,aus Optik Gründen, ist  dein Ernst?
(Grübelphase beendet...)
Bessere Perfomance die Axon ? ;-)

Die Leitungen könnten vielleicht was kürzer!


----------



## Kirschblotze (4. November 2008)

Euch gehe ich auch noch auf'n Keks 

Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne willkommen ;-)


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. November 2008)

Perfekt.
Also ich wüsste jetzt zumindest auf Anhieb nichts was man verändern sollte.
Der Toupe passt super, die roten Akzente passen. Schönes Bike.
Weitere Detailaufnahmen wären schön.


----------



## tho.mas (4. November 2008)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


>



Sehr schön, das Bike und das Foto!

Nur die Sattelklemme sticht ein bißchen ins Auge, aber vielleicht reflektiert es auch nur. 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kirschblotze (4. November 2008)

Danke 

@Tyler1977: Jepp, weitere Detailaufnahmen werden folgen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Wochenende noch ein paar schöne Fotos schießen kann.

@tho.mas: Ich blitze zur Zeit noch direkt, daher die Reflektionen. Werde mir mal demnächst ein Blitzkabel besorgen oder per Fernauslösung entfesselt blitzen. Dann sollte es besser werden. Bin noch blutiger Laie im Fotografieren. Macht dennoch Spaß, obwohl mein Ausschuss sehr hoch ist


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. November 2008)

Das rot sticht definitiv nur wegen dem Foto ins Auge. 
Hab ja selber rote Hope Parts am Bike und das ist in natura viel dunkler und dürfte super zum Rocky rot passen.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. November 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Dass Du ne Fox gegen eine Suntour tauschst,aus Optik Gründen, ist  dein Ernst?
> (Grübelphase beendet...)
> Bessere Perfomance die Axon ? ;-)
> 
> Die Leitungen könnten vielleicht was kürzer!



Nicht nur aus Optikgründen. Ich will auch ein bisschen Geld wieder reinholen, und ne neue Fox lässt sich vermutlich besser verkaufen als eine gebrauchte Suntour. Außerdem wie bereits gesagt: Mag sein, dass die Fox noch nen Tick smoother und perfekter ist - so what? Ich bin mit der Axon sehr zufrieden.

Die Leitungen dürften nicht viel kürzer (außer vielleicht der eine Schaltzug), ist schon recht knapp.

Das Rocky ist toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (4. November 2008)

na dann wünsche ich dir,für die Fox möglichst viel rauszuholen 

Kann das neue Axon Modell jetzt nicht so beurteilen,hatte mal das Vorgängermodell und da kann ich nur im Vergleich zur Fox sagen,dass die Fox weiss,warum sie arbeitet,während die Axon eigentlich nur "rumfedert".

Zum Fahren auf der Strasse tut es die Axon natürlich....aber wenn es was anspruchsvoller wird,merkt man schnell den großen Unterschied...


----------



## Manni1599 (4. November 2008)

Moin!

Die zuletzt gezeigten Räder sind schon klasse - wenn diese schrecklichen Unterrohre nicht wären. Geht das nur mir so? Ich finde, die Rahmen sehen "gestaucht" aus. Mittlerweile sind ja viele Hersteller mit solch "organischen" Rahmen am Start. Bringt die Rahmenform eigentlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren Vorteile?
Mir gefallen "grade" Rohre einfach besser.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch zu alt.

Dem "nur Bilder" Thread zuliebe:




Ist das GT meiner Freundin welches ich auch ab und zu bewegen darf.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. November 2008)

Naja, ein GT halt... dieser Rahmenform kann ich wiederum nix abgewinnen .



RockyShocky schrieb:


> Kann das neue Axon Modell jetzt nicht so beurteilen,hatte mal das Vorgängermodell und da kann ich nur im Vergleich zur Fox sagen,dass die Fox weiss,warum sie arbeitet,während die Axon eigentlich nur "rumfedert".
> 
> Zum Fahren auf der Strasse tut es die Axon natürlich....aber wenn es was anspruchsvoller wird,merkt man schnell den großen Unterschied...



Man muss da ein wenig differenzieren. Axon ist eine ganze Modellfamilie, früher gab es auch billige Stahlfeder-Elastomer-Modelle, die Axon hießen. Die darf man sicher nicht mit den aktuellen Luft-Axons vergleichen. Das beweisen auch diverse Testberichte in den letzten Monaten, Suntour hat da wirklich dazugelernt.

Übrigens fahre ich keineswegs nur Straße und Forstautobahn.


----------



## toster (4. November 2008)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


>



sehr schönes element.

negativ vorbau und flatbar und es würde doppelt so schnell aussehen (kurze photoshopbastelei):


----------



## Yeti123 (4. November 2008)

So jetzt mal ein Bike von mir wieder. Tune Kurbel ist leider noch nicht da. Dauert noch 2 Wochen :-(
War hier bei den Cross Country Bikes noch nicht zu sehen


----------



## Hamsterkotze (4. November 2008)

toster schrieb:


> sehr schönes element.
> 
> negativ vorbau und flatbar und es würde doppelt so schnell aussehen (kurze photoshopbastelei):
> 
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2008)

das sieht doch noch gut fahrbar aus,... UND viel besser!
da fahr ich schlimmere sachen, ohne dauerkarte beim phuesiotherapeut oder das ich eine abfahrt net runter komm.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sieht doch noch gut fahrbar aus,... UND viel besser!
> da fahr ich schlimmere sachen, ohne dauerkarte beim phuesiotherapeut oder das ich eine abfahrt net runter komm.



Verbesserungsvorschläge hin oder her, völlig sinnloser Beitrag. 
Er wird schon wissen, welche Sitzposition *ihm* am besten taugt, da wirst Du kaum Deine persönlichen Vorlieben anbringen können.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2008)

es sollte auch kein verbersserungs vorschlag sein, nur es nerven mich diese tips a la:"mit niedrigen lenker kann man net fahrrad fahren..." das ist gedoens!

so und nun wieder schicke raeder her... sonst muss ich noch mein fully posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (4. November 2008)

FOCUS Lost Lagoon CR
Bild als anhang.....


----------



## Northern lite (4. November 2008)

@ lost focus:

das *HIER* zu posten ist nicht wirklich Deine ernst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keroson (4. November 2008)

"wieso, das hat m an mir als cross Rad verkauft, passt doch hier zu cross-country oder?"


----------



## EvilEvo (4. November 2008)

Also das Focus hat hier wirklich nicht verloren...

Das Rocky Mountain ist einfach ein Traum, da passt einfach alles, zum Verlieben schön. Mit dem Lenker ist so eine Sache, könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass ein FLatbar eine sportlichere Linie reinbringt, aber so finde ich es auch super und das wichtigste ist eben, dass es einem passt. Also wie gesagt, hammer Bike, ride on!!


----------



## lost focus (4. November 2008)

Moin.. Bitte wo ist das Problem mit dem Focus Cross-Rad hier bei den Bildern Cross-Country...??Danke


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (4. November 2008)

lost focus schrieb:


> Moin.. Bitte wo ist das Problem mit dem Focus Cross-Rad hier bei den Bildern Cross-Country...??Danke



Schau mal beim BDR, insbesondere unter 4.2:
http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-042007.pdf
Gruß Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (4. November 2008)

Genau! Schau mal Beim BDR, der weiß sicher am besten, was MTB ausmacht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2008)

Klingt zwar ebenfalls so ähnlich, gehört aber auch nicht in diesen Thread:




Du fährst ein sog. Crossbike (Der Name ist eigentlich auch Marketingmüll, da es sich eher um ein sportliches Trekkingbike handelt. Ein klassisches Crossbike, kurz für Cyclocross oder auch Querfeldeinrad, ist hingegen eher eine Art geländegängiges Rennrad.). Hier geht's um Cross Country Racing, also Rennen mit MTBs im Gelände, die bergauf und bergab gehen.


----------



## lost focus (4. November 2008)

â Der Laufraddurchmesser ist auf eine maximale GrÃ¶Ãe von 26 Zoll fÃ¼r Reifen
und Felgen begrenzt.
â Die Reifenbreite muss mindestens 1,5 Zoll betragen. Die maximale Reifenbreite
unterliegt keinen BeschrÃ¤nkungen.
â Die Lenkerbreite darf in Cross Country Rennen maximal 65 cm betragen.
â Das MTB muss mindestens je eine unabhÃ¤ngig voneinander zu betÃ¤tigende
Vorder- und Hinterradbremse haben.
â Das MTB darf keine scharfkantigen und verletzungsgefÃ¤hrdenden Anbauten
oder Komponenten haben (z. B. offene und ungeschÃ¼tzte Lenker- oder Vorbauenden

*Ok werde keine Bilder mehr einstellen die zu kleine und zu schmale Reifen an Crossbikes zeigen*

Danke LF
und noch Tips an EvilEvo & Northern lite     die Tips von Geisterfahrer (--Denken  -Tippen  - Abschicken ) haben schon mehr geholfen wie eure nette schreiberei
Also das Focus hat hier wirklich nicht verloren...

das HIER zu posten ist nicht wirklich Deine ernst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirschblotze (4. November 2008)

Danke für Eure Kommentare.

Und danke Dir Toster, dass Du Dir die Mühe mit Photoshop gemacht hast, und für Deinen Verbesserungsvorschlag 

Ich kann mir meinen Bock auch gut mit Flatbar vorstellen, und auch schon für kommende Saison zum Testen eingeplant  Ich bin bisher ausschließlich mit Riser gefahren. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mit Flatbar ausprobieren. Und anschließend bleibt das dran, was sich besser fährt


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2008)

Die neuen Elements sind zwar immernoch hübscher als viele andere Räder, aber die alten sind trotzdem hübscher (und leichter und wirklich aus Kanada...)

Verbesserungsvorschläge optisch:

-Farblich passende Sattelklemme (am besten schwarz, wird schwer das Rot des Rahmens zu treffen)
-Weisse Kurbel (Wobei die schwarze auch gut passt)
-Das ganze scheussliche Blau weg (Eloxieren und Aufkleber ab!)
-Flatbar und F99

Du kannst mich für diese Tollen Tipps zu einem Shooting meiner Räder einladen, dann muss ich nicht wieder 1000 Euro für Elektrokram (Kamera) ausgeben!


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

Nicolai Helius RC. Macht richtig Spaß


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2008)

sieht echt gut aus... 1-2 rote flecken vllt am lenker ... schnellspanner... kurbel schrauben... aber auch net zu viel... sosnt sehr geil! 
nur die mountain king kann ich gar net... MEINER MEINUNG nach der schlechteste reifen den ich je gefahren bin... wie schwer?


----------



## Graf Stahl (5. November 2008)

@damonsta

was ist das denn bitte für´n tip - syntace vorbau an nem rocky ???


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. November 2008)

Finde ich auch. Vor allem nicht wirklich die Investition wert. Funktionell wird man keinen Unterschied spüren und wegen 60-70g würde ich das Geld auch nicht ausgeben. Die Race Face Parts passen super. 
Ich würde die blauen Fox Decals noch abziehen, es ansonsten so lassen.
Weisse Kurbeln würden imho auch nicht passen. So liegt die Betonung ohne Schnickschnack auf Rahmen und Gabel, die Griffe und der Sattel als weisse Akzente reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

@ nopain-nogain

Das Helius wiegt, so wie's ist, ~11-11,1kg (ich hab's bei zwei Gelegenheiten mit unterschiedlichen Waagen gewogen; einmal 10,98, einmal 11,1kg), ist für meine Zwecke - (Alpen-)Touren, Marathons, selten CC - also leicht genug.

An etwas mehr Rot habe ich übrigens auch schon gedacht, in Frage kämen z.B. rote Tune-Hörnchen und / oder rote Nokons. Vom Farbton her müßte eigentlich beides passen, aber ich hab' etwas Sorge, daß es dann zuviel "blingbling" wäre. Mal sehen ...

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

Ach ja, und wegen der Reifen: an sich bin ich mit den Mountain-King ganz zufrieden (abgesehen von ihrer Haltbarkeit), aber das nächste mal versuche ich wohl die zur Zeit bei vielen übliche Standardkombination NN/RR.

Bis denne
corfrimor


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2008)

Graf Stahl schrieb:


> @damonsta
> 
> was ist das denn bitte für´n tip - syntace vorbau an nem rocky ???



Optisch passt ein F99 besser, weil er im Gegensatz zum verbauten RF dünner als das Oberrohr ist. 
Generell ist es aber schon richtig, dass RF besser dranpasst. Ist ja beides made in TW.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2008)

@corfrimor:
also gerade DAS haette ich net rot gemacht 
die tune hoernchen gefallen mir gar net und nokons wuerde ich mir au keine mehr dran bauen... finde auch das es dann zu viel rot waere...
wie schon gesagt kleine punkte... schnellpanner... kettenblatschrauben... vllt noch ein paar schrauben in der schaltzentrale (diverse schalt/bremshebel klemm schrauben usw...)

zum gewicht... ich freu mich immer mehr ueber mein strike mit 10,7kg ohne grossen aufwand!  hab ich das hier schon gezeigt?


----------



## Kirschblotze (5. November 2008)

@Damonsta: Mit den Kurbeln hatten wir es schonmal. Ganz ehrlich, ich finde Deine Kurbelkombination immernoch genial mit den TA-Blättern. Das reizt mich schon sehr. Aber da mir die Evolve optisch sehr gut gefällt, und ich gerade mein Winterradel am aufbauen bin, muss das noch ein wenig aus Kostengründen warten.

Beim Vorbau tue ich mir mit Syntace am Rocky schwer. Und gestern habe ich noch günstig ein Deus Lenker-Vorbau-Set geschossen. Denn die jetzige Kombi kann ich am Winterrad weiterverwenden. Gewicht hin- oder her. Ich bin nicht der extreme Leichtbauer. Muss funktionieren und schön anzusehen sein, dann kommt Gewicht bei mir

Sattelklemme in schwarz werde ich bei Gelegenheit einfach mal testen. Ist eine gute Idee. Dann würde die zum Steuersatz passen, und untenrum passen die Kettenblatt schrauben zu den Naben und Schnellspannern. Macht Sinn! Tyler genau, das war auch meine Idee, das Augenmerk auf den Rahmen zu lenken. Deshalb habe ich auch keine weißen Felgen genommen. Wäre sonst zuviel des guten gewesen.

Hmmm, Decals abziehen ist so eine Sache. Muss ich mal meine Kleine lieb bitten mir in Photoshop das zu Basteln wie es ohne Decals aussehen würde. Danke für den Tipp! Mit Decals habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Also ob es andere Fox Decals eventuell gibt?!?

Thema Shooting. Ich bin Anfänger im Fotografieren. Will sagen, dass ich ewig langsam bin  Also wenn Du Zeit und Ausdauer mitbringst, können wir versuchen ein paar schöne Fotos Deiner Hobel zu schießen   Alles auf eigenes Risiko 

Guck Dir einfach die nächsten Bilder an - wenn ich wieder welche habe - ob meine fotografischen Leistungen Deinen Ansprüchen genügen


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2008)

Schön dass du die Tipps nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen hast!

Ich habe mir auch schwergetan den RF Vorbau durch einen F99 zu ersetzen. Spart eben gute 70g, das ist in meiner Welt jede Menge.

Fox Decals bekommt man bei Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/FOX-TALAS-RLC-S...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Verkäufer hat mehrere im Angebot. Wenn du Originale willst, wende dich an Toxoholics.

Das mit den Fotos behalte ich im Hinterkopf!


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

@ nopain-nogain

 da siehste mal, wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind; die Tune-Hörnchen finde ich genial. Aber vermutlich hast Du recht damit, daß es dann zuviel des Guten wäre, gerade mit den Nokons. Es ist auch immer recht kostspielig, so was auszuprobieren, nur um dann festzustellen, daß es doch nicht gut aussieht.

Aber je länger ich's mir überlege, desto interessanter finde ich die Idee mit roten Schrauben.

Off topic: Warum würdest Du die Nokons nicht mehr verbauen? Wegen dem häufig angesprochenen Geknarrze? Ich überlege nämlich (unabhängig von der Farbe; vermutlich schwarz), sie zu verbauen, weil man einen sehr engen Radius hinbekommt, was am Steuerrohr nicht schlecht wäre.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2008)

@corfrimor: ich hab 2 saetze nokons. das knarzen ist kein prob... ab und zu mal mit nem lappen mit ketten oel drueber rubbeln fertig. ne, das problem ist, das sie schwerer sind. bei bremsen fand ich sie ne ganze ecke besser... viel besserer druckpunkt jaaa, aber bei der schaltung bringt einem das nicht wirklich was. + die eloxalschicht ist ziemlich zuegige weg und silber verschrammelt sieht es nur kacke aus  ich werde mir wohl auch ans wettkampfrad wieder die sp41'er dran bauen.  oder evtl. i-links... aber keien nokon mehr.

die tune sind net sooo leicht wie sie teuer sind  

noch ne doofe idee, eine roten hope sattelklemmer?  oder den von frm?


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

nochmal @nopain-nogain (Mann, warum bin ich bloß immer so vergeßlich...)

Laß' das Strike doch mal sehen; 10,7kg ist echt wenig. 

Das Rahmengewicht (2,45kg inkl. Dämpfer) war im übrigen auch der einzige Grund, der mich (kurz) hat überlegen lassen, ob ich mir statt des Helius doch ein Spark zulegen sollte. Aber am Ende wollte ich eben doch a) kein Carbon und b) einen Maßrahmen, auch wenn das eben ein gutes halbes Kilo Mehrgewicht bedeutet.

Grüezi mitenand

corfrimor


----------



## Jaypeare (5. November 2008)

Das Nicolai sieht schon im Stand schnell aus, und das Gewicht ist für ein Alufully doch top. Für meinen Geschmack allerdings auch zu farblos, bzw. wenn schon schwarz in schwarz, dann bitte auch die Wippe, die sieht sonst so verloren aus.

Wenn der Rahmen net so sündhaft teuer wäre, hätte ich auch eines statt des Lapierres. Aber bei den Preisen von Nicolai - Qualität hin, Schweissporno her - tropfen einem echt die Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2008)

gewicht: 10,7kg

teile: alles vom trainingsrad  nur die laufraeder aus dem wettkampfrad, da das trainingsvorderrad out of order is 

sosnt halt xt/xtr mit quarz getuned
bremse luise fr 160/160 marta sl scheiben (auf dem lrs)

denk sonst sieht man alles? ach ja reifen, vorne larsen tt2.0 LUST, hinten larsen tt1.9 beide mit milch.

geht ab wie sau  bergauf lockout zu, wobei zu net 100% zu ist, was aber echt angenehm ist. bergab sind die 10cm vorne und hinten echt nett 

hab schon ein paar ideen wie ich locker unter 10kilo komem ohne das es funktion einbuesst, aber erstmal den winter mit fahren... ist ja das winter/trainings/spassbike 

edit: sagt das kleine blatt ist nur zum test drauf... brauch ich im schwarzwald net


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

@nopain-nogain

das hat sich jetzt überschnitten. Zu den Nokons: ich schätze, ich riskier das einfach mal (allerdings in schwarz). Mir geht's dabei eben v.a. um den engeren Radius, der mit ihnen möglich ist. Da ich sowohl die Schaltzüge als auch den Lockout-Zug des Dämpfers jeweils auf der Seite des Steuerrohrs vorbeilaufen lassen muß, von der sie auch kommen, ist da ziemlich viel Spannungsdruck, sodaß ich das Steuerrohr sicherheitshalber fett abtapen mußte. Da erhoffe ich mir von den Nokons Besserung.

@nopain-nogain und jaypeare

Für Farb-Tips bin ich dankbar. Dir rote Wippe wollte ich unbedingt (finde ich geil, auch wenn man das natürlich anders sehen kann), aber wenn's noch weitere gute Ideen gibt, die nicht too much sind, immer her damit!

Rote Kettenblattschrauben probier ich wohl wirklich aus, vielleicht auch an den Schellen der Bremsen und/oder Lockouts. 

Zwecks Sattelklemme: wenn, dann würde ich vermutlich den Tune-Würger nehmen, der sollte vom Farbton passen und ich hab' ja auch die Tune-Schnellspanner. Aber vermutlich bleibe ich hier doch eher bei schwarz.

Grüße
corfrimor


----------



## Jaypeare (5. November 2008)

Mit Nokons solltest du sicherheitshalber auch abkleben bzw. exzessiv von den mitgelieferten Plastikhülsen Gebrauch machen. Die Dinger sind extrem unfreundlich zum Lack, ohne Schutz raspeln die Perlen den Lack geradezu ab.


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

@nopain-nogain

Sehr nettes "Winter-Bike" hast Du da; dürfte auch im Sommer 'ne Menge Spaß machen. Das Gewicht ist halt phenomenal; was wiegt den der Rahmen? 

Allerdings: die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja kriminell - da freut sich bestimmt mal ein Physio drüber! 

P.S.: Ich sehe gerade, daß Du aus Waldkirch kommst. Da lebe ich auch! Wenn Du Bock hast, können wir ja mal 'ne Runde drehen (MTB oder RR). Ich fahre eigentlich den ganzen Winter durch. Schick' einfach 'ne PN! Anmerken muß ich aber, daß ich mein 22er auch am Kandel gerne mal nutze! 

@jaypeare

Klar muß man auch mit den Nokons aufpassen, gerade, weil sie aus Alu sind. Ich würde halt diese Schutzröhrchen verwenden.

Viele Grüße

Corfrimor


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2008)

... ph*änomenal*...


----------



## EvilEvo (5. November 2008)

lost focus schrieb:


> Danke LF
> und noch Tips an EvilEvo & Northern lite     die Tips von Geisterfahrer (--Denken  -Tippen  - Abschicken ) haben schon mehr geholfen wie eure nette schreiberei
> Also das Focus hat hier wirklich nicht verloren...
> 
> das HIER zu posten ist nicht wirklich Deine ernst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2008)

@tyler : ...gibt es einen einzigen beitrag von dir OHNE "imho" ..????????? offtopic aus ....ich konnte nicht anders .....


----------



## Gorth (5. November 2008)

macht halt Sinn, wenn man persönlichen Geschmack/Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen möchte


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. November 2008)

Sind hier gerade nur noch Deppen unterwegs (bis auf einige positive Ausnahmen) 
Sorry, aber entweder man äußert sich zum Thema oder lässt es bleiben...
Gibt deutlich wichtigere Beiträge als die Rechtschreibung und den Post-Stil anderer User runterzuputzen...



Wir wollen hier schöne Bikes sehen oder wenn User noch Tips zum Aufrüsten brauchen diesen etwas unter die Arme greifen.
Der ganzen Schmarrn, der zuletzt gepostet wurde ist doch vollkommen über.
Und jetzt zurück zum Thema...


----------



## fatboy (5. November 2008)

Gerade bei der Beurteilung fremder Räder sollte man IMHO viel öfter mal ein "IMHO" voranstellen


----------



## CSB (5. November 2008)

> Gerade bei der Beurteilung fremder Räder sollte man IMHO viel öfter mal ein "IMHO" voranstellen



Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## chri55 (5. November 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Gerade bei der Beurteilung fremder Räder sollte man IMHO viel öfter mal ein "IMHO" voranstellen



wobei es ja ziemlich eindeutig sein dürfte, wenn man andere Räder bewertet.


----------



## gerolf (6. November 2008)

Umgebaut und zur Zeit Lieblingsrad.

















Bremshebel sollen noch gegen alte, kantige SD-7 getauscht werden. Falls jemand welche loswerden möchte, bitte PN.

G.


----------



## Sahnie (6. November 2008)

Der Chris King ist ja wirklich das Dolce und Gabbana T-shirt der Bikeszene. Da wechsel ich lieber alle 2 Monate den Steuersatz als so ein Logo spazieren zu fahren.


----------



## corfrimor (6. November 2008)

@gerolf

Cooles Rad!


----------



## damonsta (6. November 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Der Chris King ist ja wirklich das Dolce und Gabbana T-shirt der Bikeszene. Da wechsel ich lieber alle 2 Monate den Steuersatz als so ein Logo spazieren zu fahren.



D&G heisst wenn, dann "Dumm&Geil".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (6. November 2008)

das surly


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. November 2008)

gerolf schrieb:


> Umgebaut und zur Zeit Lieblingsrad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Radl! Wie wäre es denn mit XTR 950 Bremshebeln? Die gibts hier zum guten Preis, hab selber auch schon ein Paar da bestellt, lief reibungslos und schnell!


----------



## gerolf (6. November 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Der Chris King ist ja wirklich das Dolce und Gabbana T-shirt der Bikeszene.



Wo du recht hast... Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Ed Hardy der Bikeszene, meiner heimlichen Leidenschaft.



Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Geiles Radl! Wie wäre es denn mit XTR 950 Bremshebeln? Die gibts hier zum guten Preis, hab selber auch schon ein Paar da bestellt, lief reibungslos und schnell!



Danke für den Tip, aber das können schon Avids sein. Und nach Hong Kong muß ich dafür auch nicht gleich langen, ich find schon noch was.


----------



## ZeFlo (6. November 2008)

scherolfe, fast so schön wie vorher 






ciao
flo


----------



## Gorth (6. November 2008)

cool, mit Mütze, ihr habts echt drauf


----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> cool, mit Mütze, ihr habts echt drauf



Wenn der Helm teurer ist, als es das zu Schützende wert ist...

Hauptsache der Style stimmt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2008)

finde ich persoenlich brutal sche***!!!
es gibt genug "kiddies" die hier rumgeistern und dann SO vorbilder. nene...


----------



## kingtom (6. November 2008)

wie im sommer mal 'angedroht' habe ich bei meinem bike sattel, lenker und vorbau gewechselt. aus schwarz mach weiss. einige hier meinten, das wäre zuviel weiss, nicht ideal. trotzdem hab ich's mal gemacht. und ich bin begeistert. sieht noch besser als aus als schwarz-schwarz.


----------



## enweh (6. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> finde ich persoenlich brutal sche***!!!
> es gibt genug "kiddies" die hier rumgeistern und dann SO vorbilder. nene...



Die auf dem Photo ersichtliche Kopfbedeckung wird von den 'kiddies' sicher nicht als Vorbild aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (6. November 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> wie im sommer mal 'angedroht' habe ich bei meinem bike sattel, lenker und vorbau gewechselt. aus schwarz mach weiss. einige hier meinten, das wäre zuviel weiss, nicht ideal. trotzdem hab ich's mal gemacht. und ich bin begeistert. sieht noch besser als aus als schwarz-schwarz.



Der Kompromiss wäre ein schwarzer Vorbau mit großflächig angebrachten, weißen Decals.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. November 2008)

Der weiße Lenker sieht irgendwie seltsam (weil ungewohnt) aus und ich mag die Kurbel nicht (eine Rotor Agilis da dran... hmmmm). Sonst sehr geiles Teil.

Wie bist du mit dem WCS wet white zufrieden? Hält der Lack?


----------



## th1nk (6. November 2008)

Das wäre noch mein Bike...Specialized Epic Marathon...nichts besonderes.






Parts: Schaltung: X.O Schaltwerk / X.9 Schalthebel / XT-Kurbel
         Dämpfer: Specialized-Fox Brain
         Gabel:   Fox Terralogic
         Bremsanlage: Magura Marta SL mit Louise Scheiben
         Gewicht: ca. 11.5 kg


----------



## Mario112 (6. November 2008)

Anhang anzeigen 149459


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2008)

th1nk schrieb:


> nichts besonderes.


Dennoch sehr ansehnlich. Mit Ausnahme des Flite.


----------



## kingtom (6. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Der weiße Lenker sieht irgendwie seltsam (weil ungewohnt) aus und ich mag die Kurbel nicht (eine Rotor Agilis da dran... hmmmm). Sonst sehr geiles Teil.
> 
> Wie bist du mit dem WCS wet white zufrieden? Hält der Lack?




beim fahren sieht der lenker einfach geil aus... immer das weiss im blick  beim vorbau das selbe. bis jetzt hält der lack. wurde aber auch noch nicht so sehr beansprucht. keine 500km...

wir haben gerade heute diskutiert, ob das schöne weiss mit der zeit unter der sonneneinstrahlung leidet und vergilbt. ob das wirklich 5 jahre weiss bleibt? ********gal... wer will schon 5 jahre mit dem selben lenker fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


>



Die Gegend in der dein Rad steht, sieht gut fahrbar aus!Gibts noch kein Schnee?
Vorbau in weiß würde ich ändern. 

Das Epic gefällt mir, nur den Vorbau bitte ändern. Chrom geht mal gar nicht. Und die Kabelverlegung würde ich mal überprüfen.
Der Flite gefällt mir mit der Zeit immer besser!


----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

@ Mario112:

Die Sattelstellung sieht sehr gemütlich aus! Muss ich auch mal probieren. Und Reflektoren sind immer gut. Sonst wird man im Wald von Wildschweinen überrannt.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. November 2008)

@th1nk: Hintere Bremsleitung bitte ordentlich verlegen, sonst reißt du dir die irgenwann an nem blöd rausstehenden Ast ab. Schwarze Kurbel und/oder Gabel wäre schick. Und die Barends sind ... seltsam .


----------



## th1nk (6. November 2008)

Wo ist denn die Bremsleitung falsch verlegt? Im Lenkerbereich oder im Hinteren Bereich?

Barends sind von Specialized, hatte vorher Ritchey WCS dran aber die Spezi-Barends sind einfach bequemer und nur unwesentlich schwerer. Und der Chromvorbau ist eigentlich nur eine Übergangslösung, der neue ist unterwegs und der alte (Ritchey WCS) hat sich im Klemmbereich verbogen.


----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

th1nk schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Bremsleitung falsch verlegt? Im Lenkerbereich oder im Hinteren Bereich?



Die hintere würde ich enger am Rahmen legen, die vordere, wenns geht an der Gabel. Hab aber keine Ahnung vom Bremskabel verlegen bei Discs, kann sein, dass es normal ist.


----------



## th1nk (6. November 2008)

OK ich werds mal abklären. Also meines wissens muss das am Vorderrad so sein. Beim Hinterrad bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.


----------



## #easy# (6. November 2008)

@kingtom geiles Bike und das mit den weißen Teilen sieht doch gut aus aber um die Gegend beneide ich dich aber fast noch mehr................
easy


----------



## Jaypeare (6. November 2008)

th1nk schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Bremsleitung falsch verlegt? Im Lenkerbereich oder im Hinteren Bereich?



Mein Fehler sry. Dachte die hintere Leitung wäre freischwebend vom Sitzrohr zur Bremse verlegt, aber da ist ja noch ne Druckstrebe, die man auf dem Foto nicht sieht. Passt dann wohl so, auch wenns komisch aussieht.


----------



## gerolf (7. November 2008)

Flo, um Himmels Willen...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> finde ich persoenlich brutal sche***!!!
> es gibt genug "kiddies" die hier rumgeistern und dann SO vorbilder. nene...



Das Internet ist schlecht, ich hab gehört da gibt es noch viel schlimmere Bilder drin. Vorbilder? Hier? Mach dir mal nicht zu viele Hoffnungen.

Das Bild ist ne Weile alt. Fahre fast immer mit Helm im Gelände, wir wußten "damals" nicht, wo wir rauskommen. Man kann es auch übertreiben.

Und wenn schon Vorbilder im Bikebereich, dann doch bitte die richtigen.












Bitte nicht hinschauen.

G.


----------



## ZeFlo (7. November 2008)

... ich krieg pusteln. haufenweise verbastelter gewichtswiener quatsch mit teilweise technisch grenzwertigsten anbauteilen aber 'ne helm- und vorbild diskussion lostreten...

  
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (7. November 2008)

Die haben halt keinen Stil, die können nur fahren


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ich krieg pusteln. haufenweise verbastelter gewichtswiener quatsch mit teilweise technisch grenzwertigsten anbauteilen aber 'ne helm- und vorbild diskussion lostreten...
> 
> 
> flo



so sieht's aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ich krieg pusteln. haufenweise verbastelter gewichtswiener quatsch mit teilweise technisch grenzwertigsten anbauteilen aber 'ne helm- und vorbild diskussion lostreten...
> 
> 
> flo



ok... jetzt wird es interessant... WAS an meinen raedern ist sicherheits technisch grenzwertig???


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ok... jetzt wird es interessant... WAS an meinen raedern ist sicherheits technisch grenzwertig???



Grenzwertig ist da eher der Fahrer...

besonders wenn man Ihn reizt... 

joe

ps...hast Du schon wieder Urlaub ???


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. November 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> wie im sommer mal 'angedroht' habe ich bei meinem bike sattel, lenker und vorbau gewechselt. aus schwarz mach weiss. einige hier meinten, das wäre zuviel weiss, nicht ideal. trotzdem hab ich's mal gemacht. und ich bin begeistert. sieht noch besser als aus als schwarz-schwarz.



kleines statement zu der Gabel ? also wie die sich fährt und so...überlege grad fürs race-hardtail die  in der cc version ???

joe


----------



## ZeFlo (7. November 2008)

... schmerzensreicher, hab ich was von DEINEN rädern gesagt? 
eher nich oder? aber du jammerst ja über die vorbildfunktion von wegen zwerge und so. und da hätte ich schon erwartet deine "wertvollen entrüstungen" bei etwa 1/3 der hier gezeigten "geräte" zu finden. und was ist, genau, sendepause ...
denn da ist so einiges dabei dass nun wirklich gefährlich ist im sinne von betriebssicherheit und so ... aluschrauben an bremsbestigungen, vorbau- und/oder lenkerklemmung, carbonlenker im vorbau "erwürgt". bremsscheiben aus lustigen materialen wie alu oder aus 90% luft mit rähmchen drum etc ... 

ciao
flo


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2008)

ahh ok... *puls runter*  weil an meine raedern geh ICH kein risiko ein... naja... was manche an ihren raeden machen ist zum teil scho boese... aber fahren ohen helm finde ich echt net ok... ich poebel auch gerne muetter mit kind ohne helm an  

@joe: nope nix urlaub... nru debuggen direkt auf der hardware/geraet... da wartest mal ne weile bis er den speicher inhalt auf den pc geschickt hat


----------



## kingtom (7. November 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> kleines statement zu der Gabel ? also wie die sich fährt und so...überlege grad fürs race-hardtail die  in der cc version ???
> 
> joe



ich bin begeistert von der gabel. gibt natürlich auch optisch einiges her. passt perfekt zum bike. zum fahren find ich sie genial. aber ich kenne auch nur diese und zum vergleich eine 10jährige marzocchi bomber, welche wohl hinüber war. deshalb würde ich wohl jede neuere gabel viel besser finden...


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. November 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> ich bin begeistert von der gabel. gibt natürlich auch optisch einiges her. passt perfekt zum bike. zum fahren find ich sie genial. aber ich kenne auch nur diese und zum vergleich eine 10jährige marzocchi bomber, welche wohl hinüber war. deshalb würde ich wohl jede neuere gabel viel besser finden...



war grad auf Deiner Homepage...Respekt...ich versuche mich ja mit wachsender Begeisterung an 24h Rennen MTB...12h gehen schon ganz gut, aber 24h und mehr sind schon nochmal eine andere Welt...

ich lass mich jetzt einfach mal von Deinen Leistungen motivieren... wir haben ja auch denselben beruflichen background...hihi...schon mal ne Gemeinsamkeit

und vielleicht dann auch die gleiche federgabel...

gruß joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2008)

@joe: du brauchst kein vorbild, du brauchst jemand der dir den arsch versohlt, wenn du mit gedanken wie "jetzt bin ich genug gefahren" spielst  komisch, im training hab ich so sachen noch nie gehoert  da wird an trainingsplan gehalten, egal was...

aber dieses jahr fahren wir zusammen in finale  dann ist ja wer dabei der dir in arsch tritt  (wenn ich es dann noch kann aber zur not uebernimmt das der homer).

ps.: in baelde koennen wir wohl mal ne nette nacht tour fahren. sobald ebay weg ist, kommt die e3 tripple her


----------



## trek 6500 (8. November 2008)

nopain : ..warum pöbelst DU denn dei mütter an - sind doch IHRE kinder und damit ist es IHRE verantwortung ...  bin vom 5. lebensjahr an - bis zum 38. ohne hel m gefahren - auf nem ganz normalen rad . wenn ich in der city rumgurke zieh ich ja auch heute keinen an . oder geht du mit helm brötchen holen ??? und die mütter werden wohl nicht mit ihren kiddies auf der northshore rumdüsen - sondern gemütlich zur oma um´s eck ....  warum wird nur alles immer so hochstilisiert ... hauptsache drama und erhobener zeigefinger ... man man ....


----------



## moraa (8. November 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nopain : ..warum pöbelst DU denn dei mütter an - sind doch IHRE kinder und damit ist es IHRE verantwortung ...  bin vom 5. lebensjahr an - bis zum 38. ohne hel m gefahren - auf nem ganz normalen rad . wenn ich in der city rumgurke zieh ich ja auch heute keinen an . oder geht du mit helm brötchen holen ??? und die mütter werden wohl nicht mit ihren kiddies auf der northshore rumdüsen - sondern gemütlich zur oma um´s eck ....  warum wird nur alles immer so hochstilisiert ... hauptsache drama und erhobener zeigefinger ... man man ....



Tja, ein Bekannter von mir dachte sich das genauso. Mal schnell Brötchen holen, die 10min ist er schon 1000mal gefahren, hat halt nur nicht bedacht, dass es auch noch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gibt. 
In dem Fall kam ihm leider ein 72-jähriger Benzfahrer in den Weg, Vorfahrt genommen, am hellichten Tag, hat nicht mal in seine Richtung geschaut, einfach aus der Seitenstraße rausgefahren. Abflug über die Haube, Landung mit dem Kopf ohne Helm auf der Straße. 
Unangenehme Sache. 
Wahrscheinlich keine dauerhafte Schädigung, lässt sich aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen.

Ich hab mir direkt mit dem Kauf meines ersten MTBs vor fast 10Jahren auch einen Helm gekauft, bin seitdem einmal im Urlaub mit einem Trekkingrad ohne gefahren. Sonst immer mit. 

Aber ist ja dein Kopf, wenn nichts kaputt gehen kann...

Zu der Sache mit dem Kind. Klar ist das ihr Kind und ihre Verantwortung aber was bringt das dem Kind, wenn mal was passiert?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. November 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit dem Kind. Klar ist das ihr Kind und ihre Verantwortung aber was bringt das dem Kind, wenn mal was passiert?



es hilft ihm wahrscheinlich im Reha-Alltag unheimlich weiter dass jemand anderes an seinem Hirnschaden schuld hat...

und klar : in der city braucht man keinen helm weil sich`s auf strassen und bordsteinen weicher fällt wie im wald...

manche sollten mal am Wochenende einen kleinen Ausflug in die Notfallaufnahme machen... einfach um sich da mal umzuschauen...


joe


----------



## corfrimor (9. November 2008)

Ich hab' lange in einer neurologischen Frühreha gearbeitet, und wir hatten unter den 10 Patienten fast immer einen Spezialisten da, der es zwecks Frisur und so (oder einfach aus Gedankenlosigkeit) gut gefunden hat, ohne Helm zu fahren. Als die Heiners dann bei uns auf Station lagen, fanden sie's dann aber allesamt nicht mehr so lustig  - sofern sie überhaupt noch in der Lage waren, irgendwas irgendwie zu finden. 
Das Beschissene ist v.a., wenn Du genau weißt (wie gesagt: sofern man noch von "wissen" sprechen kann), daß die sehr oft irreparablen Schäden an Deinem Gehirn mit einem popeligen Helm so gut wie sicher hätten vermieden werden können. 
Und im übrigen: Unfälle in der Stadt bzw. auf der Straße sind fast immer schlimmer als im Gelände, weil selbst Forstwege noch mehr "Dämpfung" bieten als Asphalt.
Grundsätzlich bin ich zwar der Meinung, daß wir in einem freien Land leben (oder jedenfalls leben sollten); daher sollten Erwachsene, wenn sie's denn schick finden, auch mit Käppi durch den Wald brezeln dürfen  (Allerdings: wieso sollten Mofa und Mopedfahrer das dann nicht auch dürfen?). Aber im Falle von Kindern bin ich für strikte Helmpflicht. Alles andere finde ich schlicht fahrlässig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2008)

so seh ich das auch, und JA ich fahre sogar zum baecker mit helm!

wer was drin hat sollte es auch schuetzen! aber wer nix drin hat... egal!

BILDER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gottsfeld (9. November 2008)

Damit hier (im Gegensatz zum Schülerthread) nicht nur über ganz andere Themen diskutiert wird, stelle ich mein Bike mal rein. Für Cross-Country leider etwas zu schwer, aber ich arbeite drann.


----------



## RockyShocky (9. November 2008)

na soooo  schwer schauts aber nicht aus ;-)


----------



## damonsta (9. November 2008)

Der Rahmen ist heftig schwer glaube ich. Um 2,9kg.


----------



## RockyShocky (9. November 2008)

na gut, in dem Fall ist leicht echt was anderes- so kann man sich "verschauen"


----------



## randi (9. November 2008)

Wie von Joe gewünscht hier mein 2009er Scale 35 im umgebauten Zustand.
Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, die Schaltgriffe SRAM XO fehlen noch. Es ist kein Leichtbau.


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. November 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Es ist kein Leichtbau.



muss auch nicht jedes Bike unter 9kilo sein... Du fühlst Dich wohl drauf und es passt zu Deinem Einsatzbereich

jetzt noch 2 gleiche Flaschenhalter (damit nicht gleich wieder jemand meckert...) und ruhig mal raus in den Dreck...das Teil will gefahren werden...

joe


----------



## randi (9. November 2008)

Hi Joe,

sobald die Schalthebel da sind geht es raus auf den Trail und in den Berg, ist doch klar.
Ja die Flachenhalter  waren in den unterschiedlichen Farben noch im Lager. So jetzt kommt es soll ich schwarze, rote oder weiße oder vielleicht gelbe nehmen? Ok schwarz.
Es ist nicht unter 9kg aber weit unter der 10kg Marke. Potenzial habe ich noch beim Lenker 170g, Reifen z.Z. Racing Ralf in 2,25, Umwerfer SLX, X9Schaltwerk und XT Kassette und den schweren time Pedalen. Die Gabel  ist das teuerste Teil das ich erstmal nicht tauschen werde. Die orginal verbaute Reba Sl ist mit 1.610g schon ok, und um 100g zu sparen gleich 500EUR auszugeben!


----------



## randi (9. November 2008)

Ja es paßt mir genau und es soll kein pannenanfälliges Radl sein. Habe heuer genug aufgeschlitzte Karkassen von Leichtbaureifen gesehen. Und ich habe die RR mit Latexmilch montiert.

Mehr Bilder sind hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11634


----------



## Gottsfeld (9. November 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> na soooo  schwer schauts aber nicht aus ;-)



Das Gewicht steckt im Detail 
Also die Naben sind noch XT, der Antrieb ist noch Deore und die von den Bremsen sind auch nur die Scheiben leicht (naja relativ gesehen).

Insgesamt so wie es dasteht 12,2kg

Im Winter kommen aber noch 1000g runter.


----------



## randi (9. November 2008)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Das Gewicht steckt im Detail
> Also die Naben sind noch XT, der Antrieb ist noch Deore und die von den Bremsen sind auch nur die Scheiben leicht (naja relativ gesehen).
> 
> Insgesamt so wie es dasteht 12,2kg
> ...



12,2 kg sind doch schon ok, das sind schwerere unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gottsfeld (9. November 2008)

randi schrieb:


> 12,2 kg sind doch schon ok, das sind schwerere unterwegs



Für den Cross-Country Renneinsatz sind 12,2kg schon etwas viel. Finde ich.

Für Marathons und Touren sind sie schon ok.


----------



## daddy yo yo (9. November 2008)

hier n paar aktuelle bilder meines commencal vip nuts 3. ich mag's immer noch!


----------



## morph027 (9. November 2008)

Schick, schick...alles von Werk aus? Weil soviel Truvativ-Zeugs dran ist...Der Hinterbau rockt


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2008)

bitte zerfetzt mich nicht. 




der sattel ist normalerweise etwas höher.


----------



## morph027 (9. November 2008)

Auch nett, von der Stange halt  Aber da ich fast das selbe fahr (als Custom-Aufbau), natürlich ein Top-Bike  Sieht nur so sauber und neu aus...Und es empfiehlt sich so ein Kettenstrebenschutz, sieht net so nackt aus und schützt vor allem ^^


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2008)

der schutz ist da auch immer dran wenn ich fahre. 
hat schon einiges hinter sich. wird nur gut gepflegt.

das bike gibt es so aber nicht von der stange. der lrs wurde schon getauscht. auf dem originalen sind reifen für trockenes wetter und straße drauf.
der sattel istmittlerweile auch ein slr xp 180gr.

der rahmen wird entweder gegen ein capic element (radon zr litening) oder gegen ein marathon team racing sl getauscht.

@morph027
wenn ich mich für den capic element entscheide, sieht mein rad dann fast so aus wie deins. vom aufbau her jedenfalls.
was wiegt das gute stück?


----------



## th1nk (9. November 2008)

Mir gefällts, abgesehen vom Riserbar und den Flatpedals.


----------



## moraa (9. November 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hier n paar aktuelle bilder meines commencal vip nuts 3. ich mag's immer noch!



Schönes Teil!


----------



## morph027 (9. November 2008)

Also mein ZR Litening in 20" wiegt inkl. WCS Steuersatz und WCS Stütze was um die 2000g. Radon gibt 1560g für 20" an...kommt bei ~120 und ~250 für Steuersatz und Stütze fast hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (9. November 2008)

Das Commencal hat einen so wunderschönene Hinterbau . . . *rrrrRRRrrr*


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2008)

Das Commencal gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## daddy yo yo (9. November 2008)

morph027 schrieb:


> Schick, schick...alles von Werk aus? Weil soviel Truvativ-Zeugs dran ist...Der Hinterbau rockt





moraa schrieb:


> Schönes Teil!





GlanDas schrieb:


> Das Commencal hat einen so wunderschönene Hinterbau . . . *rrrrRRRrrr*





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Commencal gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


danke, danke! 

ziel des aufbaus war ursprünglich ein low budget aufbau (naja, relativ low halt  ) eines mtb mit flair. den rahmen hab ich bei einem franz. online-händler im ausverkauf ergattert. die gabel hab ich von einem forumsmitglied, war nagelneu aus einem komplettrad ausgebaut (ungefahren aber mit gekürztem schaft), der chris king lag noch bei mir zuhause rum. tja, nachdem es eben ein low budget bike werden sollte, wollte ich nicht mit race face oder syntace antanzen. und irgendwie reizte mich ein sram-konzern-aufbau. bis auf die shima*NO* pedale ist mir das auch gelungen! vielleicht wechsle ich die noch mal gegen pedale von look oder crank bros. übrigens, spätestens bei schaltwerk und lrs hab ich den low budget vorsatz dann über bord geworfen!


----------



## chri55 (9. November 2008)

der außergewöhnliche Rahmen sieht gut aus. mal was anderes.
ist die Stütze ne double clamp team? muckt die rum oder klemmt die ordentlich?



k_star schrieb:


> bitte zerfetzt mich nicht.



warum denn das? ist doch ein ordentliches Rad. gut, der Rahmen ist nix besonderes aber insgesamt durchaus tauglich.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2008)

ich finde mein bike schon ziemlich "bunt". die aufkleber stören mich son bisschen.
mal sehen wie mit dem neuen rahmen aussieht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. November 2008)

Finde das Commencal auch super. Nur der SRAM-Konzernaufbau (RR-Einfluß? Immer sorterein aufbauen, ja nicht mischen.) ist nicht mein Fall: Shimano Umwerfer ist leichter und nicht so klobig, Oversize-Flatbars mag ich auch nicht, und mit Truvativ Innenlagern habe ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Schaltung und Bremsen sind natürlich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (9. November 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Finde das Commencal auch super. Nur der SRAM-Konzernaufbau (RR-Einfluß? Immer sorterein aufbauen, ja nicht mischen.) ist nicht mein Fall


ja, ich komme aus dem rr-bereich. eigentlich komme ich ursprünglich aus dem mtb-bereich: nach einem 95er c'dale f2000 team replica sowie einem manitou ht (mein absolutes traumrad von anfang an) bin ich ab 2003 ausschließlich rr gefahren; letztes jahr musste aber wieder n mtb her. weil aber das rr doch die nr. 1 ist und bleibt, wurde das mtb nach meinen rr-"regeln" aufgebaut. wie im rr-bereich steht die funktion von shimano natürlich außer frage. aber ich wollte eben auf shimano verzichten, auch und v.a. aus optischen gründen.


your enemy schrieb:


> der außergewöhnliche Rahmen sieht gut aus. mal was anderes.
> ist die Stütze ne double clamp team? muckt die rum oder klemmt die ordentlich?


ja, ist ne double clamp. der stützenkopf baut recht hoch. der selle san marco magma würde vermutlich aufsitzen im fahrbetrieb. zum glück hat mir der sattel ohnehin nicht gepasst. mit dem selle san marco aspide fx gibt's keinerlei probleme! abgesehen von der bauhöhe funktioniert das ding also einwandfrei.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. November 2008)

Dacht ich's mir doch. Sehe das weniger eng, aber auch in der Zusammenstellung finde ich es wie gesagt super.


----------



## a-communication (9. November 2008)

nabend denn will ich euch mein neues fast fertiges baby auch mal herzeigen..dem ein oder anderen wirds sicherlich too much sein..











die aufkleber auf gabel, felgen und der spacerturm kommen noch wech, vorbau wird negativ gedreht und die reifen werden früher oder später auch noch gewechselt...also denn zerreist mich


----------



## promises (9. November 2008)

eigenwillig.
zieh die Linie doch komplett durch und verbaue auch noch ne weiße Stütze + Vorbau.
wobei ich glaube, dass schwarze Reifen besser aussehen würden.


----------



## Crazy Creek (9. November 2008)

Also mir gefällt dein Rad. Alles findet sich irgendwo wieder: Vorbau -Kurbel / Sattel - Felgen -Gabel usw / Gabel(rot) - LiteVille / Naben - Disc - Klemme ... also richtig schön - halt etwas Anderes. Der Rahmen ist aber sehr klein oder ? Und ich muss irgendwie an ein Corratec Superbow denken - kann mir aber nicht erklären warum ^^


----------



## RagazziFully (9. November 2008)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> 2Danger aka 4Stricher


----------



## CSB (9. November 2008)

> Für den Cross-Country Renneinsatz sind 12,2kg schon etwas viel. Finde ich.
> 
> Für Marathons und Touren sind sie schon ok.




Kommt auf die Ambitionen des Fahrers an. Mit einem 12kg Rad verliert man bei gleicher Leistung im Vergleich zu einem 10kg Rad auf 1000 hm ca. 100 Sekunden. Und das ohne die Beschleunigungsarbeit zu berücksichtigen die mehr aufgebracht werden muss. Bei einem 3000 hm Marathon macht das schon 300 Sekunden bzw. 5 Minuten....nicht unbedingt wenig finde ich.


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. November 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Ambitionen des Fahrers an. Mit einem 12kg Rad verliert man bei gleicher Leistung im Vergleich zu einem 10kg Rad auf 1000 hm ca. 100 Sekunden. Und das ohne die Beschleunigungsarbeit zu berücksichtigen die mehr aufgebracht werden muss. Bei einem 3000 hm Marathon macht das schon 300 Sekunden bzw. 5 Minuten....nicht unbedingt wenig finde ich.



Aha  
Steht das in der bike-Bravo?


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Ambitionen des Fahrers an. Mit einem 12kg Rad verliert man bei gleicher Leistung im Vergleich zu einem 10kg Rad auf 1000 hm ca. 100 Sekunden. Und das ohne die Beschleunigungsarbeit zu berücksichtigen die mehr aufgebracht werden muss. Bei einem 3000 hm Marathon macht das schon 300 Sekunden bzw. 5 Minuten....nicht unbedingt wenig finde ich.



Solche Rechnungen snd doch Schwachsinn.
Da spielen so viele Variablen mit rein...


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Solche Rechnungen snd doch Schwachsinn.
> Da spielen so viele Variablen mit rein...



Genau so ist es. Ich mein, man kann die Energien, die am Radl auftreten, auch grob in eine Differentialgleichung packen, aber man wird nie alle Einflüsse in einer Rechnung vereinen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (9. November 2008)

Unbestritten bleibt aber, daß an einer Steigung zur Bewegung einer größeren Masse eben mehr Energie benötigt wird bzw. bei vorgegebener Leistung eben mehr Zeit in Anspruch genommen werden muß, diese größere Masse über einen definierten Abschnitt zu bewegen. Im Endeffekt kann man das einfacherweise grob annähern mittels Berechnung der Hangabtriebskraft usw.


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. November 2008)

sicher, ist ja völlig korrekt. Dies allein dann aber als Grundlage für die Berechnung von Zeitdifferenzen bei Rennen heranzuziehen, ist etwas einseitig, wenn nicht sogar sinnlos.


----------



## Mario112 (10. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=149660&stc=1&d=1226295266


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2008)

wenn du keine lsut auf zahnersatz hast, wuerde ich ziemlich schnell die katzen augen rausmachen, oder zumindest durch verschraubte ersetzen... mir hat es 1x eins bei tempo 70 rausgeschossen... net so lustig, wenn es dir direkt am kopf vorbei scheisst...

sosnt naja... ich tippe mal fuer den zweck angemessen. oder willst du tuning vorschlaege? DA wuerde ich auch mal den sattle richtig einstellen, oder ist der in die familienplanung mit einkalkuliert (scheiss teure verhuetungsmittel)


----------



## a-communication (10. November 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt dein Rad. Alles findet sich irgendwo wieder: Vorbau -Kurbel / Sattel - Felgen -Gabel usw / Gabel(rot) - LiteVille / Naben - Disc - Klemme ... also richtig schön - halt etwas Anderes. Der Rahmen ist aber sehr klein oder ? Und ich muss irgendwie an ein Corratec Superbow denken - kann mir aber nicht erklären warum ^^



dankeschön 

joa der rahmen is typisch für liteville sehr niedrig und sieht auch in verbindung mit den extrem dicken rohren daher sehr klein aus...von der länge her passts super. 

mal schauen vielleicht kommt das rot noch weg..bin noch unentschlossen, oder vielleicht doch alles rot statt gold 

@promises:
nee der vorbau soll so bleiben passt ganz gut zur kurbel und die weiße sattelstütze wird nächstes jahr probiert wenns die p6 in weiß gibt...ansonsten isses ja leider nicht so einfach ne passende sattelstütze für den rahmen zu finden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2008)

@a-communication:
gleich vorne weg... mir gefaellt es. aber erster eindruck: wo sit der einkaufskorb und die baendele am den lenker griffen. sieht auf den ersten blick wie ein typisches "ami vorstadt maechen rad aus" 
auf den 2. gefaellt es dann


----------



## CSB (10. November 2008)

> Aha
> Steht das in der bike-Bravo?



Keine Ahnung! Ich tippe eher auf diverse Physikbücher der Mittelstufe.



> Solche Rechnungen sind doch Schwachsinn.
> Da spielen so viele Variablen mit rein...



Welches ist denn die wichtigste Variable bzw. was hat deiner Meinung nach DEN GRÖßTEN EINFLUß auf die Geschwindigkeit oder die Beschleunigung beim Bergauffahren (bei konstanter Leistung versteht sich)? Ist das etwa nicht das  Gewicht?
Ich lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## 54mm (10. November 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Welches ist denn die wichtigste Variable bzw. was hat deiner Meinung nach DEN GRÖßTEN EINFLUß auf die Geschwindigkeit oder die Beschleunigung beim Bergauffahren (bei konstanter Leistung versteht sich)? Ist das etwa nicht das  Gewicht?
> Ich lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren



der Trainingszustand


----------



## aggressor2 (10. November 2008)

54mm schrieb:


> der Trainingszustand



Genau. Oder auch Rollwiderstand/Grip, Reibung im Antriebsstrang und vor allem die Motivation.
Klar Gewicht spielt auch ne sehr große Rolle, aber daran allein ne Rechnung festmachen is halt n büschn schwammig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (10. November 2008)

Mir geht's doch gar nicht um den Trainingszustand. 



> (bei konstanter Leistung versteht sich)



Es geht doch schließlich um den theoretischen Vergleich gleichstarker Fahrer mit gleichen Komponenten und unterschiedlichem Systemgewicht.

Der zwei Kilo leichtere Fahrer wird dann rund 5 Minuten eher im Ziel sein.
Da wird auch eine Differentialgleichung in die alle Einflüsse mit einfließen nichts anderes sagen...warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht



> Klar Gewicht spielt auch ne sehr große Rolle, aber daran allein ne Rechnung festmachen is halt n büschn schwammig...



Das war ja auch nur grob überschlagen und keine wirkliche Rechnung.
Die Zeitersparnis beispielsweise auf drei Nachkommastellen anzugeben DAS wäre wirklich ein "büschn schwammig"
Gewicht ist am Berg bzw. bei Hubarbeit der entscheidende Faktor...glaubt es oder lasst es bleiben...


----------



## a-communication (10. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @a-communication:
> gleich vorne weg... mir gefaellt es. aber erster eindruck: wo sit der einkaufskorb und die baendele am den lenker griffen. sieht auf den ersten blick wie ein typisches "ami vorstadt maechen rad aus"
> auf den 2. gefaellt es dann



denn hab ich ja für den ersten blick alles richtig gemacht


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mir hat es 1x eins bei tempo 70 rausgeschossen... net so lustig, wenn es dir direkt am kopf vorbei scheisst...



na ja wenn man mit dem stadtrad auch immer sprintrennen gegen jeden lkw auf der bundesstrasse fahren muss...  da bleiben verluste nicht aus...

joe


----------



## sal.paradise (11. November 2008)

cross country race/all mountain:






all mountain/cross country race:





singlespeedy Verantwortungslosigkeit mit dem BMX/69er/SSp/Marathonbike:


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. November 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Mir geht's doch gar nicht um den Trainingszustand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bißchen Physik hat mit Glauben auch nicht viel zu tun. Sinn oder Unsinn von Leichtbau ist ein ausreichend diskutiertes Thema und hat imho im Rahmen ausreichender Sicherheitsreserven seine Berechtigung. Was nicht heißen muss, dass ein 12,2 kg Bike untauglich für ein Rennen oder einen Marathon sein muss.



> singlespeedy Verantwortungslosigkeit mit dem BMX/69er/SSp/Marathonbike:



geil! Das Bild macht einfach Lust auf biken!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> na ja wenn man mit dem stadtrad auch immer sprintrennen gegen jeden lkw auf der bundesstrasse fahren muss...  da bleiben verluste nicht aus...
> 
> joe



hab ich mir abgewoehnt... fand es net sooo toll als die oldschool 4kant xt kurbel am singlespeed einfach abgebrochen ist. sieht verdammt doof aus, wenn man an der ampel auf einmal nur noch ein pedal mit stueck kurbel am fuss haengen hat

ps.: die e3 tripple ist gordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (11. November 2008)

sal.paradise schrieb:


> all mountain/cross country race:



 sehr schön
hast du den in D gekauft oder selbst importiert?


----------



## H.R. (11. November 2008)

...Sieh an...eine BDO Flasche. Ich sage es immer wieder in L.E. geht die Post ab !!!


----------



## EvilEvo (11. November 2008)

H.R. schrieb:


> ...Sieh an...eine BDO Flasche. Ich sage es immer wieder in L.E. geht die Post ab !!!



Ich hab auch so eine, soll ich jetzt auch n Bild von meinem Radl mit der Flasche hochladen ? 
Das rote Bike (keine Ahnung was es ist) find ich sehr schön, besonders der Rahmen gefällt mir!


----------



## chri55 (11. November 2008)

h.r. schrieb:


> in L.e. Geht Die Post Ab !!!



!


----------



## Gottsfeld (11. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das bißchen Physik hat mit Glauben auch nicht viel zu tun. Sinn oder Unsinn von Leichtbau ist ein ausreichend diskutiertes Thema und hat imho im Rahmen ausreichender Sicherheitsreserven seine Berechtigung. Was nicht heißen muss, dass ein 12,2 kg Bike untauglich für ein Rennen oder einen Marathon sein muss.



Also es ist auf jeden Fall sowohl renn-, wie auch marathontauglich und es hat auch schon den ein oder anderen Treppchenplatz bei lokalen Rennen eingefahren (einmal sogar den mittleren  ). Nur denke ich mir, dass es noch ein bisschen mehr drinn ist, wenn ich es noch erleichtere.
Im Grunde ist es alles eine Frage des Ehrgeizes. Wer einen Marathon fährt um Spaß zu haben, ist auch mit 12kg gut bedient, um aber zu gewinnen, ist ein leichteres Bike schon von Vorteil (aber nicht zwingend notwendig).


----------



## maik_87 (11. November 2008)

Jap nicht zwingend...!! 

Denn ich denke wenn der kopf bei einem Rennen nicht mit spielt dann bringt ein 8kg bike einen auch nich weiter....!!


----------



## sal.paradise (11. November 2008)

Das Chromag (das rote) ist  ein Selbstimport und ist ganz klar eine Miss Sakura. Nix männlich, das muss schon der Fahrer mitbringen. ;-) Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Bike. 

Und, äh, es wiegt übrigens ein klein wenig über 12 Kg wegen 1kg schwerer dh-Reifen. 

Und was es bei "Leipzig" zu lachen gibt, das versteht man warscheinlich nur als Leipziger, hm?


----------



## Metalbeast (12. November 2008)

Hier mal meine neue, alte Mühle.
Neuer Rahmen mit alten Teilen.
Gewicht muss ich noch bestimmen, denke so ca 11kg.






Dreck gebadet nach der letzten Tour


----------



## ZeFlo (12. November 2008)

... miss sakura ist schnieke  

wie biste denn mit dem hbar zufrieden? muss man(n) 'nen längeren vorbau nehmen?

ciao
flo


----------



## Metalbeast (12. November 2008)

Wasn das jatzt? Ich kann nur noch bis Seite 156 sehen, wenn ich was danach anwähle werd ich auf S.156 gelinkt.

Kann mir da wer helfen? Bitte per PN ... sonst seh ichs ja nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (12. November 2008)

Es gibt noch keine s.157. Ist öfter so, dass die schon unten auftaucht, aber noch keine Inhalte hat.


----------



## Metalbeast (12. November 2008)

Ah okay, na dann werd ich die mal gekonnt ignorieren


----------



## Gorth (13. November 2008)

"kleines" Bremsenupdate (vorher Marta)


----------



## Lizzard (13. November 2008)

Hmmm,... das Bild ist zwar ein Update, die Maßnahme dagegen doch eher ein Downgrade oder?


----------



## RockyShocky (13. November 2008)

wenn ich überlege,was ich mit meinen Discs seit Juni FLUCHE,dann ist das meiner Meinung nach sehr sinnvoll (vom Gewicht mal ganz abgesehen...).
hätte ich Canti Aufnahmen,dann wäre das für mich auch ein (Nerven-schonen)Upgrade!!!

Kann natürlich auch an dem "custom" for Specialized DT Swiss 420SL Laufradsatz liegen,aber Vorne ist das die PEST!
Habe auch die Spezi Nabe im Verdacht...ich werd bekloppt!Schon 3 neue VR bekommen-nach kurzem Einfahren immer wieder derselbe Müll...Bremsenschleifen und Speichenknacksen


----------



## RotorRoy (13. November 2008)

Mein derzeitiger CC-Racer, es sollen noch einige Veränderungen folgen (Bremsen etc.)!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. November 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> "kleines" Bremsenupdate (vorher Marta)



Mit der Marta hattest Du ja auch DIE Sorglosscheibe schlechthin.
Ich war auch schon an dem Punkt, aber habe meine XTR dann doch wieder flott gekriegt.

Sind das hier neue SD7 mit SD Ti - Hebeln?
Zwei gleiche Flaschenhalter fände ich noch klasse.


----------



## Gorth (14. November 2008)

Ich hatte schon 7 Scheibenbremsen an den Rädern dran, von 5 verschiedenen Herstellern (Julie, 960 XTR, B4 Pro+, Louise, Juicy 7, Mini, Marta). Man macht halt seine Erfahrungen...
Mehrmals hab ich die Bremsen "flottgekriegt" um zwei Monate oder auch nur mal ne Schlammfahrt später von vorne anzufangen.

Jedes System hat seine Vorteile, bei mir und meiner Fahrweise überwiegen die Vorteile der V-Brake.


Der zweite Flaschenhalter ist ne Notlösung, weil ich im Moment nur noch im Dunkeln fahr und der Lupine Akku muß ja irgendwo hin. Da kommen aber definitiv zwei gleiche hin, bei so nem Optik-victim wie mir 

Die Bremsen sind die SD7 mit SD7 Hebeln. Hab ich von Actionsports, genauso wie die Laufräder, war aber auch verwundert ob der dunklen Farbe der Bremsen. Anscheinend hat sich da was getan.
Hier sieht man die Hebel nochmal:


----------



## dawncore (14. November 2008)

RotorRoy schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiger CC-Racer, es sollen noch einige Veränderungen folgen (Bremsen etc.)!



was für eine Gabel ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> was für eine Gabel ist das?



Sieht nach einer RS Reba sl mit entfernten Aufklebern aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2008)

ist das die ufo felge?


----------



## Gorth (14. November 2008)

jop, Sun UFO


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2008)

omg... wie lange faehrst du die schon? hatte die mit einem HALBEN ritchey gummy in 1/4 jahr weg... wohl gemerkt: die felge war durch bevor der bremsgummy halb weg war!

von actionsports kam auf die frage warum sie "einwegfelgen verkaufen" nix produktives... naja bei dem gewicht und dem preis muss ja wo her kommen


----------



## Gorth (14. November 2008)

Die ist erst seit gestern drauf, mal gucken wie lang es gut geht, wenn das echt so schlimm ist, muß ich halt neue holen, hab bislang nichts besonders negatives über die Felge gehört.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2008)

jo, behalt den verschleis halt echt im auge. die bremst brutal schnell durch udn ist mir dann auch sofort auf 15cm gerissen... bisdahin voellig ok (war auch gut eingespeicht, keine sache) liegt halt echt an der felge... denk fuer disk is die netmal so doof... aber vbrake hab ich mich echt geaergert  sau leicht und dann das,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (14. November 2008)

Weißt Du noch was deine gewogen hat? Und von wann war die? Die sind ja mit 370g angegeben, dass bei dem Gewicht nicht allzuviel Fleisch dran ist, sollte ja klar sein, soweit ich aber weiß werden die mit den Gewichten nicht mehr gebaut, die meisten wiegen mittlerweile 420g. Schätze mal die Herrschaften von Sun haben gemerkt, dass das in der Urform nicht gerade der Hit war *g*


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2008)

ok... gewogen hab ich meine net...waren aber definitiv mit sub400 angegeben  naja im nachhinein klar das das net halten kann... war aber hammer als ich sie aus dem karton genommen hab) hatte keine schweren xt naben sondern ringle fea... da war echt nix in der hand


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. November 2008)

hallo...hier meins


----------



## Thomasino (14. November 2008)

Jipiiii Yeah,   

endlich mal wieder ein Zaskar . Es lebe der Kult......

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2008)

Thomasino schrieb:


> Jipiiii Yeah,
> 
> endlich mal wieder ein Zaskar . Es lebe der Kult......
> 
> ...



RRRichtig! Zaskar rulez


----------



## enweh (14. November 2008)

Da scheiden sich die Geister


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2008)

RotorRoy schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiger CC-Racer, es sollen noch einige Veränderungen folgen (Bremsen etc.)!



Das Bike gefällt!


----------



## DerEismann (14. November 2008)

Hallo erst mal... 

Wollte auch einfach mal mein Stumpi einstellen...
War vorher ne rote magura marta verbaut, aber da ich das
Rad verkaufen werde und die rote fürs nächste Bauprojekt 
verplant ist, kam nun die Schwarze drauf 

Hab den guten 21" M4 Rahmen auf schlanke 10,5kg bekommen...
steckt allerding immer noch Potential drinn ;-)

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## RotorRoy (15. November 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> was für eine Gabel ist das?


Das ist ein Starrgabel mit Carbonholmen+Alubrücke!


----------



## RotorRoy (15. November 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Bike gefällt!


Danke, das freut mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (15. November 2008)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal...
> 
> Wollte auch einfach mal mein Stumpi einstellen...
> War vorher ne rote magura marta verbaut, aber da ich das
> ...



Was sind das denn für Ralphs? Ist das ne Sonderedition oder so?
Schonmal gesehen,aber nie was drüber erfahren können...


----------



## DerEismann (15. November 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Ralphs? Ist das ne Sonderedition oder so?
> Schonmal gesehen,aber nie was drüber erfahren können...


 
Hi.... 
Also die Reifen sind von Schwalbe für Cube hergestellt worden...
Gehen aber ab 2009 in Serienproduktion 
Den Nobby Nic gibt es genau so....

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## RockyShocky (15. November 2008)

na wenn das mal nicht geil ist


----------



## dawncore (15. November 2008)

RotorRoy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Starrgabel mit Carbonholmen+Alubrücke!



Jo, deswegen frag ich, weil sie mir unbekannt vorkommt, dass es eine starre ist, habe ich schon gesehen. 
Name? woher?


----------



## RotorRoy (15. November 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> Jo, deswegen frag ich, weil sie mir unbekannt vorkommt, dass es eine starre ist, habe ich schon gesehen.
> Name? woher?


Ist eine Supra Carbon Starrgabel, hab ich über Ebay gekauft.
Wiegt aber 900g, nicht leicht aber vermittelt eine gewisse Sicherheit auch ruppigen Wald- und Feldwegen.


----------



## maik_87 (16. November 2008)

Nun stell ich auch mal bilde von meinem CC-Projekt rein....


----------



## maik_87 (16. November 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Nun stell ich auch mal bilde von meinem CC-Projekt rein....



Sorry.., das die bilder nich so gut geworden sind...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2008)

Für was ist der Ipod am Lenker gut?
Ist das direkte Gerüttel nicht eher schädlich für die Platte?
Zum Rad an sich kann ich nicht allzu viel sagen. Irgendwie gibt es mir nichts. Kettenspanner sehen eher weniger gut aus.


----------



## eberleko (16. November 2008)

will auch wissen wozu das ipod gut sein soll ?

und nach dem motto: "kein Post ohne Bild"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (16. November 2008)

was ist das für ein Rahmen?
viel sieht man bei dir ja auch nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2008)

Na gut, eine vage Vermutung kann ich in den Raum werfen - Musik hören.
Bloß ich hielte es für sinnvoller, das Ding wegen Dreck-/Wasserbeschusses und der Vibrationen in die Trikottasche zu stecken. Und wenn man sich mal lang macht kann das auch übel enden.


----------



## eberleko (16. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Rahmen?
> viel sieht man bei dir ja auch nicht.



meinst du mich ?

also der Rahmen stammt von einem bei ebay gekauftem billigrad, davon ist mittlerweile nur noch der rahmen, sattelstütze, vorbau übrig.

da sieht man den besser. aber noch alte parts 





mit den neuen Parts (aktuell) gibts noch kein gescheites bild, bin mehr mitm biken beschäftigt 


der Rahmenupdate ist das schwierigste wohl, guter rahmen ist wirklich teuer, und ich möchte halt ein wirklich guten ..tja


----------



## maik_87 (16. November 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na gut, eine vage Vermutung kann ich in den Raum werfen - Musik hören.
> Bloß ich hielte es für sinnvoller, das Ding wegen Dreck-/Wasserbeschusses und der Vibrationen in die Trikottasche zu stecken. Und wenn man sich mal lang macht kann das auch übel enden.



1.) Du hast es richtig erkannt der in zum Musik hören gedacht. Jaaaa...., Trikottasche gut und schön nur kann ich dann nicht ohne Probleme nen titel weiter drücken.... Und sooo... geht das ohne probleme ohne das ich die Hand vom Lenker und bremse nehmen muss.... 

2.) Der i-Pod hat nen Flashspeicher.. von daher tut dem die erschütterung nüscht.

3.) Ich mit dem Bike nicht nur freizeit touren wenn man das so nenen kann sondern auch auf arbeit (30km),zu freundin (70km) & familie (50km) ect. die km angaben verstehen sich für hin und zurück... 

Und wenn man solche strecken zum 100mal fährt um mölglichst schnell von a zu b zukommen (meißt strasse).. wird die strecke irgendwann laaaangweilig.... Deshalb der i-Pod auf nem singeltrail hör ich keine musik 

4.) Das extendertretlager von Trickstuff in ROt folgt in kürze hatte die paar euros noch nich zusammen und natürlich kommen noch rote sattelklemme und schnellspanner von KCNC dran....


Also ich finde mein bike schön ....


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. November 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> 1.) Du hast es richtig erkannt der in zum Musik hören gedacht. Jaaaa...., Trikottasche gut und schön nur kann ich dann nicht ohne Probleme nen titel weiter drücken.... Und sooo... geht das ohne probleme ohne das ich die Hand vom Lenker und bremse nehmen muss....
> 
> 2.) Der i-Pod hat nen Flashspeicher.. von daher tut dem die erschütterung nüscht.
> 
> ...



ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von zuviel Elektrozeugs am Lenker, aber das Radl gefällt! Wie schwer ist es mit Rohloff? Die XTR Kurbel mit nur einem Kettenblatt sieht echt schick aus. Schreib doch bitte mal was zum exzentrischen Innenlager von Trickstuff sobald Du es hast, hatte mir auch schon überlegt, das an mein Rohloff Rad zu schrauben.


----------



## maik_87 (16. November 2008)

Ja.., ich war am anfang noch am überlegen ob ich ne andere Kurbel nehme aber das sah die XTR mit einem Kettenblatt irgendwie so geil aus da hab ich se dran gelassen... außerdem kann ich mit der kurbel weitgehens ohne probleme das Extendertretlager verbauen. 

Jaaa...., was wiegt das gute stück.... gute frage bin leider leider noch nich dazu gekomm das bike auf einer zuverlässigen waage zu wiegen aber ich sach ma so bei 9,6kg ohne den elektrozeugs am Lenker versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (16. November 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Jaaa...., was wiegt das gute stück.... gute frage bin leider leider noch nich dazu gekomm das bike auf einer zuverlässigen waage zu wiegen aber ich sach ma so bei 9,6kg ohne den elektrozeugs am Lenker versteht sich



Das ist aber eine äußerst optimistische Gewichtsangabe!
Zum Vergleich:





10,65 kg. Der Rahmen ist mit seinen 1377g auch nicht sooo schwer.

Martin


----------



## chri55 (16. November 2008)

sieht sehr edel aus das Principia. wirklich sehr hübsch.



eberleko schrieb:


> meinst du mich ?



ja. 
danke für die Info.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (16. November 2008)

Hallo Mini Martin!
Sehr , sehr lecker Dein Principia!!!  Und mit 'ner Rohloff, .. wirklich selten gesehen!  Auf so'n Teilchen war ich auch immer scharf. Nun muss  mir meine Rennmaschine von Principia reichen...
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Thomasino (16. November 2008)

@mini-martin

nice, das bike....


----------



## racejo (16. November 2008)

Meins:


Jetzt kommt noch ein Flatbar dran (gebrochener Syntace ist eingeschickt). Pedale werden auch noch gewechselt


----------



## chri55 (16. November 2008)

schön. ist der Carbon oder einer der Alu Syntace gebrochen? wie ist das passiert? verletzt?


----------



## racejo (16. November 2008)

Ich kann nicht genau sagen wann der gebrochen ist. Ist ein längsbruch. Carbon bricht ja nicht so plötzlich wie Alu, hab den Bruch erst bei der Demontage bemerkt. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich da selbst dran schuld bin. Zuviel Drehmoment, nachdem ich bei einem Rennen gestürzt war und die Bremse neu ausrichten musste, im Stress passiert halt sowas.


----------



## jones (16. November 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Meins:...
> Jetzt kommt noch ein Flatbar dran (gebrochener Syntace ist eingeschickt). Pedale werden auch noch gewechselt



schön!

wie viel wiegt´s?


----------



## racejo (16. November 2008)

Teileliste sagte glaub ich 9,6. Hab ich aber leider auf einem anderen PC


----------



## Jaypeare (16. November 2008)

Das Canyon ist technisch sicher top, optisch eine einzige Katastrophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXwannabeXx (16. November 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht genau sagen wann der gebrochen ist. Ist ein längsbruch. Carbon bricht ja nicht so plötzlich wie Alu, hab den Bruch erst bei der Demontage bemerkt.


Netter Aufbau,nur die Kurbel und die (goldenen?) Martas stören das Bild.
Bei Carbon und Alu musst du wohl etwas verwechselt haben.
Carbon bricht ,Alu verformt sich erst bevor es bricht.


----------



## racejo (16. November 2008)

Die goldenen Martas passen zu den Decals vom Rahmen. Ich werde noch Fotos vor neutralem Hintergrund machen, damit man das sieht.
Was stört an der Kurbel?
Die Struktur von Carbon ist dir bekannt?


----------



## xXwannabeXx (16. November 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Die goldenen Martas passen zu den Decals vom Rahmen. Ich werde noch Fotos vor neutralem Hintergrund machen, damit man das sieht.
> Was stört an der Kurbel?
> Die Struktur von Carbon ist dir bekannt?


Der Aufdruck der Kurbel stört mich.Aber das ist subjektiv.
Die Struktur von Carbon ist mir gewiss bekannt. Ebenso wie die von Alu.


----------



## racejo (16. November 2008)

Wofür dann deine Anmerkung?


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (17. November 2008)

Hier mein Rad


----------



## enweh (17. November 2008)

Die Flaschenhalter könnten 'ne Nummer stylischer ausfallen.


----------



## gerar (17. November 2008)

Mein neues.


----------



## Fezzä__ (17. November 2008)

Eigentlich schön....

....aber was hast du hintern für nen "Bremsfallschirm" montiert!?!? da hatte Meine 750er ne kleinere Scheibe hinten.......


----------



## chri55 (17. November 2008)

hinten große und vorne kleinere Scheibe macht keinen Sinn. ansonsten stört eigentlich nur der Schriftzug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (17. November 2008)

Die Stylepolizei würde sagen, dass an einen Rizer keine Hörnchen gehören...

Würde aber auch den Kuchenteller hinten abmontieren, total überdimensioniert für ein HT. Und die Schriftzüge der Felgen sind seltsam, sähe ohne auch besser aus.

Wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel? Sieht mir irgendwie nach mehr als 100mm aus, ist das nicht zu viel für den Rahmen?


----------



## Der P (17. November 2008)




----------



## tho.mas (17. November 2008)

Sehr geil!


----------



## enweh (17. November 2008)

Sehenswert.


----------



## corfrimor (17. November 2008)

Nett! Muß man sagen.


----------



## rboncube (17. November 2008)

eberleko schrieb:


> will auch wissen wozu das ipod gut sein soll ?
> 
> und nach dem motto: "kein Post ohne Bild"




Ist das Bild in den westlichen Wäldern aufgenommen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2008)

Das Bike von Der P ist echt eine Waffe, schlicht und elegant meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (17. November 2008)

Der P schrieb:


>



Das it ne Rakete!


----------



## eberleko (17. November 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ist das Bild in den westlichen Wäldern aufgenommen?
> 
> Gruß Rene´


ja! 
und ich hab noch mehr davon. Und weil "kein Post ohne Bild" :
 (auch wenn nur schlechte Quali und immer noch mein Radl  )


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. November 2008)

enweh schrieb:


> Sehenswert.



Word.  *dieses MaxAri*


----------



## gerar (18. November 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> Eigentlich schön....
> 
> ....aber was hast du hintern für nen "Bremsfallschirm" montiert!?!? da hatte Meine 750er ne kleinere Scheibe hinten.......



Hi,

Bremsfallschirm  ja ist schon ein bisschen groß, wollte erst eine 185er hinten un den "Bremsfallschirm " vorne aber die Gabel ist bis 185 Zugelassen.
So im großem und ganzem hab ich es für meine Masse ausgelegt: 193cm mit ca. 100kg Kampfgewicht.

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## Schmittler (18. November 2008)

und dass der rahmen evtl. hinten nicht für eine 200 scheibe freigegeben ist hast du dir keinen gedanken gemacht?


----------



## fatboy (18. November 2008)

@ Gerar


Wie dem auch sei, aber hinten die größere Scheibe zu fahren macht keinen Sinn. 
Und sieht IMHO genauso verkackt aus wie falschherum eingebaute Manitou Gabeln...


----------



## tobym (18. November 2008)

so dann will ich auch mal, hier mein Bike:


----------



## GlanDas (18. November 2008)

Geil ein Pakka !!! 

äußerst selten hier zu sehen.

Meine Eltern hatte sind vor 10 Jahren mal zwei gekauft. "Very well made in Taiwan" 
Eins kam bei einem Umfall um, das andere fährt und fährt und fährt.
Sehr geiles Teil


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2008)

tobym schrieb:


> so dann will ich auch mal, hier mein Bike:



Schick!
Den LRS hat sich ein Kumpel auch gekauft. Macht nen stabilen Eindruck. Was meinst du?
Und endlich auch mal einer der eine kürzere Sitzposition fährt
Die Scheiben fetzen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobym (18. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Schick!
> Den LRS hat sich ein Kumpel auch gekauft. Macht nen stabilen Eindruck. Was meinst du?
> Und endlich auch mal einer der eine kürzere Sitzposition fährt
> Die Scheiben fetzen auch



Hab den LRS dieses Jahr ca. 2000 km gefahren und bin super zufrieden. Sehr stabil und meiner Meinung nach ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2008)

tobym schrieb:


> Hab den LRS dieses Jahr ca. 2000 km gefahren und bin super zufrieden. Sehr stabil und meiner Meinung nach ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.




Aber wie alt, wie schwer und von wo ist denn der Rahmen?
Hab von Pakka noch nix gehört..


----------



## chri55 (18. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Aber wie alt, wie schwer und von wo ist denn der Rahmen?



featherlight   (ich nehme an, es ist ein 07er oder?)


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (18. November 2008)

enweh schrieb:


> Die Flaschenhalter könnten 'ne Nummer stylischer ausfallen.



Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## damonsta (19. November 2008)

Der P schrieb:


>



Extrem geiles Gerät! Respekt!


----------



## _stalker_ (19. November 2008)




----------



## damonsta (19. November 2008)

Wären die Pedale nur nicht so hässlich!


----------



## _stalker_ (19. November 2008)

die guten und schönen pedale sind an den fixies - der shitshifter muss nehmen was übrig bleibt


----------



## Der P (19. November 2008)

Danke für die größtenteils recht positiven Reaktionen 

Jetzt ist auch endlich die silberne Umwerferschelle veschwunden...leider einen Tag zu spät für die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (19. November 2008)

und die koppfbedeckung ist auch nicht zu schade für paar schöne bilder  schön mit der innenseite in den dreck


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (19. November 2008)

@Der P: Hast Du den Lenker gekürzt?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> featherlight   (ich nehme an, es ist ein 07er oder?)



Jap..hatte ich mittlerweile auch schon gefunden


----------



## Der P (19. November 2008)

Nein, ist die Originallänge.


----------



## damonsta (20. November 2008)

In der Teileliste steht "gekürzt"!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. November 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>



Ein ehrliches Bike. *irgendwie*die Pedale wären an einem orangen Rahmen sehr passend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (20. November 2008)

Ich finde das Bike wegen seiner schnörkellosen, geraden Linien gelungen - es erinnert mich vom Stil her an die wirklich gelungenen Bikes unseres Forumskollegen "J-CooP".


----------



## Der P (20. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> In der Teileliste steht "gekürzt"!



Ist auch nicht mehr die ganz aktuelle Teileliste (da steht ja auch es wäre ein Tioga Lenker....).

Änderungen zu der letzten veröffentlichten Teileliste:

A-Head Kappe: Tune 
Spacer: Soul Kozak
Vorbau: jetzt komplett mit Titan-Schrauben
Lenker: Easton EC90 (ungekürzt  )
Sattelstütze: Titanschrauben
HR-Reifen: Nobby Nic (über Winter)
geänderte Umwerferschelle
Bremsbeläge mit Aluträgerplatte, sowie alle noch übrig gebliebenen Schrauben durch Alu-bzw Titanschrauben ersetzt.

Alles in allem auch mit dem schweren Nobby hinten noch unter 8,5 kg. Im Frühling dann eher ein gutes Stück leichter...


----------



## damonsta (20. November 2008)

Wenn ich das mit den 8,5kg so lese verspüre ich immer dringender einen Handlungsbedarf bei meinem Scale.


----------



## Der P (20. November 2008)

Kenn ich. Ich verspüre auch fast ständig den Drang was an meinen Rädern zu verändern. Was das No Saint angeht muß ich mich aber mal ein bißchen zurück halten. Hab gerade noch aus Resten ein starres Singlespeed für auf die Arbeit etc zusammengeschraubt dem noch etwas feinschliff fehlt, und ganz eigentlich steht als nächstes erstmal ein leichtes RR an.... Ach ja, und ein leichets Fully und ein HT aus Titan und ein Fixie und ein Crosser und.....hoffentlich werd ich alt.


----------



## DJayBee (20. November 2008)




----------



## eberleko (20. November 2008)

gut dass ich 2 monitore beinander stehen hab ;P

 neues Bild 












p.s. *grrrr* ich kriege es einfach nciht hin scharfe bilder zu machen


----------



## damonsta (20. November 2008)

Schade dass meiner nicht vor 2 Minuten kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## chri55 (20. November 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Ich verspüre auch fast ständig den Drang was an meinen Rädern zu verändern. Was das No Saint angeht muß ich mich aber mal ein bißchen zurück halten. Hab gerade noch aus Resten ein starres Singlespeed für auf die Arbeit etc zusammengeschraubt dem noch etwas feinschliff fehlt, und ganz eigentlich steht als nächstes erstmal ein leichtes RR an.... Ach ja, und ein leichets Fully und ein HT aus Titan und ein Fixie und ein Crosser und.....hoffentlich werd ich alt.



 
wir sind wohl alle Opfer der Fahrradindustrie...


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2008)

@DJayBee: Mach mal bitte ein größeres Bild, ich erkenn nix!


----------



## enweh (20. November 2008)

So erkennt man zumindest die Ventilkappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (20. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Schade dass meiner nicht vor 2 Minuten kaputt gegangen ist.



In der Tat...


----------



## DJayBee (20. November 2008)

Sorry hatte kein größeres Bild mehr  sonst hätte man meine neuen Ventilkappen NOCH besser erkennen können. Die bringen eine gefühlte Gewichtsersparnis von min. 2,5g wegen dem durchsichtigen Polypropylen-Design. ... NICHT!


----------



## winem (20. November 2008)

@DJayBee: aber wieso ahst du denn eigentlich zwei unterschiedliche schläuche?


----------



## DJayBee (20. November 2008)

Sind eigentlich die selben nur das hintere ist ein Langventilschlauch (oder wie mans auch nennen will) beide von Schwalbe. Hab auf die schnelle(nach einer Panne) nicht noch soeinen auftreiben können. Aber so spare ich vorne noch einmal 2 Gramm^^und hab hinten wegen dem enormen Gewicht eine besser Traktion. So ist wohl das alte Sprichwort entstanden: Schläuche machen Räder

naja bevor ich hier noch mehr nonsense ablasse, werde ich nun Abstand von der Tastatur nehmen 

und wie der Name des Threads schon beinhaltet (NUR BILDER Sieben Ausrufezeichen)
Also....


----------



## eddy 1 (23. November 2008)

so erst mal mein altes ist leider von uns gegangen





9.5 kg war schon ganz o.k. aber da geht noch was !

der nachfolger




noch bei 9.4 kg und ein paar details müssen noch geändert werden

100mm Federweg im HT

musste aber erst mal fahren der rest kommt noch


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Einsatzbild:


----------



## hhninja81 (23. November 2008)

Der Rucksack stört.......


----------



## RockyShocky (23. November 2008)

kein Problem für Photoshop ;-)
Aber echt!!!

Ansonsten: Sieht aus,als hättet ihr Spaß gehabt (trotz der kleinen Tortur im "Tiefschnee").
Wie fährt sich´s denn technisch so? 
Hatte mit RR vorne und NN hinten schon einige kritische Momente,bei knappen 5cm Schnee


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2008)

da bekomm ich lust auf eine "schneetour" =)



> Hatte mit RR vorne und NN hinten schon einige kritische Momente,bei knappen 5cm Schnee


ich bin bei 8 cm mit rr/rr gefahren aber es  ging eigentlich noch recht gut *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. November 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> so erst mal mein altes ist leider von uns gegangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für eine Kurbel die da verbaut ist?


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. November 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Rucksack stört.......



irgendwie muss der Glühwein doch heiss bleiben...machen wir hier im Schwarzwald genauso...

joe


----------



## Mev (24. November 2008)

so habe nun wo es fertig ist will ich auch mal meine 2 neuen posten, rockmashine ist selbstbau, geändert wird noch schaltwerk und schalthebel in xt

das specialized rockhopper hab ich zum geb bekommen das wird noch auf xtr umgerüstet im sommer, aber wenn ihr bessere vorschläge habt immer herdamit kritiken auch gerne gesehen (aber nicht direckt ans bein pissen bitte  )  also hier meine 2


----------



## maik_87 (24. November 2008)

ich bin bei 8 cm mit rr/rr gefahren aber es  ging eigentlich noch recht gut *gg*[/QUOTE]

Das kann ichn ur bestätigen..., bin gestern auch ne schneetour gefahren....  Mit nem gut abgefahrenen RR....


----------



## damonsta (24. November 2008)

Das Fusion ist sehr geil. Die 100mm sehen eigentlich ganz fahrbar aus, nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das Alte mit der Sid.

Kurbel müsste Middleburn sein, oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. November 2008)

Ich tippe auf ne polierte FC M 750.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (24. November 2008)

Mev schrieb:


> so habe nun wo es fertig ist will ich auch mal meine 2 neuen posten, rockmashine ist selbstbau, geändert wird noch schaltwerk und schalthebel in xt
> 
> das specialized rockhopper hab ich zum geb bekommen das wird noch auf xtr umgerüstet im sommer, aber wenn ihr bessere vorschläge habt immer herdamit kritiken auch gerne gesehen (aber nicht direckt ans bein pissen bitte  )  also hier meine 2



Sehr schick!


----------



## mojo111011 (24. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Einsatzbild:



Schönes Bild, aber wie du deine Sattelstütze montiert hast geht ja mal gar nicht.....


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2008)

nach hinten kann ja jeder.

ist mir aber auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## enweh (24. November 2008)

brrr..


----------



## eddy 1 (24. November 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf ne polierte FC M 750.



natürlich XTR 950 mit TA spider und blättern


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> kein Problem für Photoshop ;-)
> Aber echt!!!
> 
> Ansonsten: Sieht aus,als hättet ihr Spaß gehabt (trotz der kleinen Tortur im "Tiefschnee").
> ...



Geht auch mit Paint 




@hhninja81: gefällts dir jetz?

und nochma @RockyShocky: Also ab 20cm wirds höllisch schwierig, bis 30cm konnt ich eventuell mal 50m fahrn, aber danach ging nix mehr. Wo das Bild entstand, warns dann locker 40cm.
Aber ich fahr ja keine Schwalbe Reifen...
Die Anfahrt war aber sehr spassig
Bist ständig ins Schlingern gekommen, kaum Bremswirkung traumhaft




mojo111011 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, aber wie du deine Sattelstütze montiert hast geht ja mal gar nicht.....



 intressierts mich?

gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2008)

@aggressor2

100% so ist das doch viel schöner. Wir hier im hohen Norden werden ja leider vom Wetter nicht so verwöhnt, hier gibt es nur Matsch. Wird mein Desktophintergrund.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @aggressor2
> 
> 100% so ist das doch viel schöner. Wir hier im hohen Norden werden ja leider vom Wetter nicht so verwöhnt, hier gibt es nur Matsch. Wird mein Desktophintergrund.



 Mein Bike auf jemanden anderes Desktop? Dass es so weit kommt hätt ich nie gedacht *träneausdemaugewisch*

Ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## volki3 (24. November 2008)

Gude.

Die erste Tour im Schnee




















Das war Geilo 

Gruss Volki


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. November 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> so erst mal mein altes ist leider von uns gegangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der alte Rahmen gefällt mir besser.
Aber schick sind beide. 100mm find' ich im Slash auch etwas viel, mir sind meine 90mm im Slash ein kleiner Tick zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (24. November 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der alte Rahmen gefällt mir besser.
> Aber schick sind beide. 100mm find' ich im Slash auch etwas viel, mir sind meine 90mm im Slash ein kleiner Tick zu viel.



die Rahmen sind gleich nur unterschiedliche Farben !!!

Fand die alte Farbe auch schöner!

bins jetzt mal mit 100 gefahren und das geht ganz gut 

der Lenkwinkel sieht eigentlich eher steil aus

muss mal die Einbauhöhe messen 

mit der alten SID war es etwas nervöser


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. November 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> die Rahmen sind gleich nur unterschiedliche Farben !!!



Ja, ich mein' ja das Dekor


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2008)

Das mit denn Frm Laufrädern ist ein Testrad was ich zur zeit fahre. Das andere Berg rad gehört einen Komplizen
































Die Qualität der Bilder bitte ich zu entschuldigen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## damonsta (24. November 2008)

Hat das Loch einen Sinn? Qualität der Bilder ist doch schon überdurchschnittlich!


----------



## -MaLi- (24. November 2008)

durch das loch kann man endlich mit seinem fahrrad liebe machen <3


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2008)

@peter88

jetzt haste die leute hellhörig gemacht.

biste im wiehengebirge gefahren? ist es dort sehr matschig?
hab die woche urlaub ...


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2008)

> Hat das Loch einen Sinn? Qualität der Bilder ist doch schon überdurchschnittlich!


Ja. Es steigert die wiedererkennung
Ansonsten kann ich über sinn bzw. zweck des loches nicht all zuviel sagen...



> durch das loch kann man endlich mit seinem fahrrad liebe machen <3


-Mali- ist schlimm

@ k star  PN


----------



## hefra (24. November 2008)

Warum hat das eine Rad links keinen Griff, Verloren oder zu dicker Handschuh?

Für ein Testrad ok, aber es scheint dir zu klein zu sein...


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2008)

-mali- schrieb:


> durch Das Loch Kann Man Endlich Mit Seinem Fahrrad Liebe Machen <3



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (25. November 2008)

> Warum hat das eine Rad links keinen Griff, Verloren oder zu dicker Handschuh?
> 
> Für ein Testrad ok, aber es scheint dir zu klein zu sein...



Sehr gut erkannt hefa..der Grif ist mir abgefallen 

Jo ist echt ziemlich klein, bekommme denn rahmen eine nummer größer.


Peter


----------



## xas (25. November 2008)

Ich poste hier mal mein Bike - trotz Storck Rahmen 
Das Vorderrad wird noch mit Rocket Ron & 180er Bremsscheibe bestückt (wenn mal lieferbar).


----------



## toster (25. November 2008)

perfektes bike, perfektes foto


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2008)

Geil......!


----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2008)

toster schrieb:


> perfektes bike, perfektes foto





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Geil......!


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2008)

Müssen es immer 1000 Worte sein? Das Ding finde ich einfach....GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2008)

Nö. Ich wollt damit ausdrücken, dass es mir nich so gefällt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2008)

Das Storck... einfach nur verdammt gut!


----------



## Northern lite (25. November 2008)

Es ist geil....

... grade WEIL es ein Storck ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sahnie (25. November 2008)

Die Storcks wurden hier immer so verrissen, dass ich es mittlerweile auch schon gut finde.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2008)

xas schrieb:


> Ich poste hier mal mein Bike - trotz Storck Rahmen





Northern lite schrieb:


> ... grade WEIL es ein Storck ist*16Ausrufezeichen*



Was gibts denn dolles bzw nich so dolles an nem Storck?


----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Die Storcks wurden hier immer so verrissen, dass ich es mittlerweile auch schon gut finde.



Aha. Und warum? Wegen dem dicken Steuer- und Sattelrohr? Das find ich nämlich auch nich so schön.


----------



## Northern lite (25. November 2008)

deutsche Ingenieurkunst aus Bad Camberg halt


----------



## Assfight (25. November 2008)

Ich find's ebenfalls nichts so schön.
Storck ist ehh nicht der Knaller


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. November 2008)

Optisch sicherlich streitbar, mir gefallen die auch nicht so, aber die Storcks sind Kohlekisten denen ich wenigstens zutraue selbst bei härterem Einsatz nicht zu zerbröseln


----------



## Assfight (25. November 2008)

Ganz deiner Meinung, aber Storck find ich immer ist eine Deutsche Marke die versucht inne hohen Liga zu spielen, es aber nicht schafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2008)

Also Carbon gefällt mir ja  schonma prinzipiell nich.
Dann sieht das Steurrohr aus, wie für 1,5'' konzipiert, is ja nich schlimm, aber in Verbindung mit der Gabel nich schön, das Sattelrohr sieht am Ende aus wie fürne 34,9 o.ä. und der fette Übergang zwischen Unterrohr und Sattelrohr auch nicht. Das mag alles dienlich für die Steifigkeit sein, aber...naja halt nich optisch ansprechend.
Und der Aufbau fetzt auch nich so extrem..
Ständig Schwalbe und ständig XTR an den teuren Rahmen ist langweilig, find ich. Dann der SLR und die Tune Hörnchen... 
Syntace is ok.
Wems gefällt und wer es sich leisten kann, ok. Aber Abwechslung muss auch mal sein.
xas fühl dich jetz bitte nich auf den Schlips getreten, aber das is meine Meinung.

gruß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. November 2008)

Mir gefällt es.

Einen (kleinen) Kritikpunkt habe ich: Der Übergang vom Steuerrohr zu den Spacern unter dem Vorbau ist recht schroff. Ich würde versuchen, ob das vielleicht mit einem konischen Spacer etwas harmonischer wirkt.

Sonst finde ich es echt gut, vor allem auch die von Aufklebern befreiten Felgen. Stimmig, nicht überladen, durch die paar Farbtupfer aber auch nicht zu trist.


----------



## xas (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

Danke für die Kommentare! Ich weiss, der Rahmen polarisiert ziemlich, auch wegen dem Übergang Sattelrohr/Steuerrohr. Mein alternativer Wunschrahmen hätte wahrscheinlich genauso polarisiert - ein Nicolai Argon CC. Leider ist der Rahmen selten günstig zu bekommen.

@Tyler, hier meine Planungen zu dem Rad: von den Komponenten her wollte ich bewährte/pflegeleichte Komponenten, die sehr gut sind und kein - großes - Vermögen kosten. Deshalb weniger exotische Komponenten und die Verschleissteile (Kassette & Kette) sind XT. Auf dem SLR sitze ich gut (gefällt mir auch optisch). Auf Hörnchen möchte ich nicht verzichten und die von Tune habe ich schon länger im Einsatz. Eine weitere Voraussetzung war, dass ich Shimanos Rapid Fire mit inverser Schaltlogik haben wollte. Ansonsten hätte mir von den Komponenten her z.B. auch ein Tune-Laufradsatz mit rot eloxierten Naben (oder Chris King, die ohne Zweifel erhaben sind) extrem gut gefallen, aber da hat mich die Vernunft von abgehalten...

@Geisterfahrer: die Vorbauposition ändere ich vielleicht noch. Evtl. könnten auch fast alle Spacer weg, wenn ich den Vorbau wieder umdrehe. Müsste ich mal ausprobieren, wie es optisch aussieht.

Viele Grüße
xas


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. November 2008)

War keinerlei Kritik meinerseits, nur eine Reaktion auf die Posts bzgl. deines Rahmens.
Optisch gibt es mittlerweile elegantere Modelle, aber das Storck ist ein Klassiker, für ein Carbon Bike sehr stabil.
Die Ausstattung ist durch die Bank gut und sinnvoll. Man soll ja lange dran Spaß haben und nicht alle 2 Tage was nachkaufen weil die Vorgängerteile das Zeitliche gesegnet haben... 
Ich find den Aufbau gut.


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. November 2008)

toster schrieb:


> perfektes bike, perfektes foto


über die perfektion des bikes kann man streiten (schönheit liegt eben im auge des betrachters), aber was bitte ist an dem foto perfekt?


xas schrieb:


> Mein alternativer Wunschrahmen hätte wahrscheinlich genauso polarisiert - ein Nicolai Argon CC.


der würde mir persönlich besser gefallen.


xas schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte mir von den Komponenten her z.B. auch ein Tune-Laufradsatz mit rot eloxierten Naben (oder Chris King, die *ohne Zweifel erhaben* sind) extrem gut gefallen


...über jeden Zweifel erhaben!?


----------



## tho.mas (26. November 2008)

Unglaublich, aber neuerdings muss man sich wohl für die XTR-Gruppe rechtfertigen! 

Storck hin oder her, der Aufbau ist gut.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lateralus (26. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ständig Schwalbe und ständig XTR an den teuren Rahmen ist langweilig, find ich. Dann der SLR und die Tune Hörnchen...
> Syntace is ok.
> Wems gefällt und wer es sich leisten kann, ok. Aber Abwechslung muss auch mal sein.



Wenn man nix zu sagen hat, einfach mal...


----------



## rboncube (26. November 2008)

Über die Optik kann man streiten, ich find´s klasse. Und das obwohl ich kein Storkfreund bin. Aber wer bei dem Aufbau noch was zum meckern hat.....na ich weiß nicht
Das Rad schaut klasse aus, ist top und vor allem haltbar ausgestattet. Basta!! Viel Spaß mit dem Bike

Gruß Rene´


----------



## mojo111011 (26. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Also Carbon gefällt mir ja  schonma prinzipiell nich.
> Dann sieht das Steurrohr aus, wie für 1,5'' konzipiert, is ja nich schlimm, aber in Verbindung mit der Gabel nich schön, das Sattelrohr sieht am Ende aus wie fürne 34,9 o.ä. und der fette Übergang zwischen Unterrohr und Sattelrohr auch nicht. Das mag alles dienlich für die Steifigkeit sein, aber...naja halt nich optisch ansprechend.
> Und der Aufbau fetzt auch nich so extrem..
> Ständig Schwalbe und ständig XTR an den teuren Rahmen ist langweilig, find ich. Dann der SLR und die Tune Hörnchen...
> ...



Auf die Meinung von jemandem, der eine Setback falschrum montiert, kann man was Optik angeht wohl gut verzichten...
Sehr schön aufgebaut das Storck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (26. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Storck find ich immer ist eine Deutsche Marke die versucht inne hohen Liga zu spielen, es aber nicht schafft.



Ist zwar kein Laberfred hier, aber wieso das? Storck ist ziemlich weit oben in meinen Augen.


----------



## Assfight (26. November 2008)

Nunja, zähl mal die auf, die doch schon über denen sind


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Laberfred hier, aber wieso das? Storck ist ziemlich weit oben in meinen Augen.



Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. November 2008)

Fährt Canyon u ist registriert seit 4Monaten was erwartet ihr


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. November 2008)

Wüsste ich auch gerne...
Die Optik ist Geschmackssache, aber Storck ist ein alteingessener Hersteller, gerade im hochpreisigeren Bereich (2-Danger und Bike Tech waren unter Storck ja auch kein Ramsch) und war immerhin anfangs ja auch mal Importeur von Trek und Cannondale.
Kurzum, allein im MTB Bereich über 20 Jahre Erfahrung und seit 17-18 Jahren auch mit Eigenmarken vertreten. 
Und das auf einem umgemodelten Storck das erste MTB Olympia Gold überhaupt eingefahren wurde können ihm auch Ghost oder Cube nicht streitig machen.
Da wirkt es doch eher schon etwas komisch wenn Massenhersteller wie Cube auf einmal in den 8000 Regionen wildern oder Merida (zwar als einer der größten Konzerne, aber früher doch eher mit Baumarkt/Volksbike Image, für's Image stand da sonst immer die Specialized Beteiligung) jetzt sündteure Carbonracer auf den Markt wirft...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. November 2008)

@weiter oben: Was kann ich dafür wenn euch meine Meinung nicht gefällt?
Und nur weil ich Funktionalität über die Geschmäcker anderer stelle, muss doch nich gleich meine Urteilsfähigkeit angezweifelt werden..

Aber nu is gut.
Schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Was soll das denn heißen?
Ich kann auch seit 10 Jahren hier angemeldet sein und wüsste trotzdem nicht mehr. Und die Anspielung mit Canyon, glaubt mal das das Ultimate CF von Canyon besser ist als das Rebelion von Storck.


----------



## chri55 (27. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Und die Anspielung mit Canyon, glaubt mal das das Ultimate CF von Canyon besser ist als das Rebelion von Storck.



Fakten? glaube ich nämlich ganz und gar nicht. und mal von den Daten auf dem Papier abgesehen: wer Storck fahren will, will kein Canyon


----------



## Groudon (27. November 2008)

was ist das für ein dummes argument xD

wer specialized fahren will, will auch nicht cannondale fahren =P

der Vergleich hinkt ja mal vorne und hinten xP

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nettes Storck, schöner Aufbau, auch wenns mir optisch nicht so richtig gefallen kann  Aber jedem muss sein eigenes Rad gefallen (oder sollte es zum. ^^).


----------



## chri55 (27. November 2008)

damit wollte ich das Image beider Marken ansprechen, da Assfight Canyon ins Spiel brachte... 

Storck ist halt ne ganze Spur exklusiver und individueller.


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Guck mal wer für Storck fährt und guck mal wer für Canyon fährt. Guck dir Canyons Testergebnisse an, fahr mal mit einem Canyon. Canyon wird nur so schlecht in den Raum gestellt, weil es ein Versender ist, das heißt keineswegs, das die Weiterentwicklung, Rahmen etc. schlecht sind, ganz im Gegenteil. Wär Canyon eine normale Marke wie Scott, würden viel mehr Leute Canyon besser finden, nur allein weil sie Versender sind.


----------



## rboncube (27. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> damit wollte ich das Image beider Marken ansprechen, da Assfight Canyon ins Spiel brachte...
> 
> Storck ist halt ne ganze Spur exklusiver und individueller.




Wer´s braucht und für was? Eisdiele?
Versteh mich nicht falsch aber das ganze Markengeprotze find ich nur peinlich. Wenn interesiert bei nem Rennen, von was für nem Bike man überholt wird. Funktion,Gewicht,Haltbarkeit und Optik sind Ausschlaggebend. Was auf den Rohren steht ist doch egal, außer man bekommt Kohle dafür.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## chri55 (27. November 2008)

und dennoch ist Vielen wichtig welcher Name da drauf steht! ich zähle mich nicht dazu, auch wenn ein guter Name nix negatives ist...  und NEIN Canyon ist kein schlechter Hersteller..


----------



## rboncube (27. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> und dennoch ist Vielen wichtig welcher Name da drauf steht! ich zähle mich nicht dazu, auch wenn ein guter Name nix negatives ist...  und NEIN Canyon ist kein schlechter Hersteller..




Sehe wir verstehen uns

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Triturbo (27. November 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> [...] Funktion,Gewicht,Haltbarkeit und Optik [...]



Ich finde, dass man das hervorheben sollte, es wird leider hier viel zu oft unterschlagen. Sonst wäre ich mal wieder für Bilder. 





Es ist leider momentan Baustopp, mein Geldhahn wurde zu gedreht. Darum nur bekanntes Bike aber neues Foto. Besser als gar nichts.


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2008)

Endlich fertig





GT Zaskar re-issue (2008)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanfoxDirt (27. November 2008)

Mein Bike


----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2008)

schönes Zaskar! 
Sag mal was zum LRS, Gewicht, Verarbeitung etc. ist der vom Borni?


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2008)

Mir wollen die GT´s einfach nicht gefallen ....


----------



## Jaypeare (27. November 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mir wollen die GT´s einfach nicht gefallen ....



Gibt schöne Aufbauten hier. Aber wie man sich über die ewig gleiche Rahmenform mit wechselnden hässlichen Beschriftungen derartig einen aufgeilen kann wie viele hier, bleibt für mich ein Rätsel.


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> schönes Zaskar!
> Sag mal was zum LRS, Gewicht, Verarbeitung etc. ist der vom Borni?



Ne, das Rad ist ausnahmsweise Borni-frei hab sie nicht gewogen, sind aber laut www nicht die leichtesten

@Jaypeare

Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank verschieden


----------



## Onegear (28. November 2008)

ich finde das Zaskar toll. 20 Jahre seiner Linie treu zu bleiben und sich gegen alle technischen (R)evolutionen durchzusetzen sollte gewürdigt werden. 
btw. ist das doch einer von den 80 stück für DL oder ?! ausserdem gibts nen Foto und Unterschrift vom Schweißer dazu. Das gibts ja sonst eher bei Rocky  
stay tuned


----------



## chri55 (28. November 2008)

aber ob es etwas positives ist, dass es sich gegen technische (R)evolutionen durchgesetzt hat, sei dahin gestellt  diese sind schließlich essentiell beim mtb.


----------



## hellmachine (28. November 2008)

hast schon recht, krampfhaft ewig gestrig ist auch nicht der richtige weg, aber oft braucht es etwas distanz, um all die vermeindlichen revolutionen von den echten zu unterscheiden. und ich persönlich halte die full suspension revolution z.b. für eine riesige marketingblase. heutzutage geht es ja laut magazinen gar nicht mehr ohne. und ob das mehrgewicht und die mehrwartung für jeden einzelnen sinn macht, ist dahingestellt.
so sind fahrradrevolutionen dann doch von fall zu fall abhängig.
manchmal sind dinge allerdings revolutionär, weil sie so lange unverändert blieben, und kaum zu verbessern sind. da kann das zaskar sicherlich zu gezählt werden. rohloff übrigens irgendwie auch 





your enemy schrieb:


> aber ob es etwas positives ist, dass es sich gegen technische (R)evolutionen durchgesetzt hat, sei dahin gestellt  diese sind schließlich essentiell beim mtb.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. November 2008)

da stimme ich hellmachine zu, ein gut aufgebauter "alter" Zaskarrahmen kann es immer noch mit aktuellen MTB aufnehmen (ausser im Gewicht), zumahl er aber auch jahrelanges Fahren im gröbsten Gelände locker wegsteckt. Vom Wiedererkennungswert gar nicht zu sprechen! Fahre mein Zaskar seit 10 Jahren mit Magura u 2004er Shimano Teilen. Die einzige Revolution im Mtb Bereich war für mich wirklich funktionierende Federgabeln. Gepresste Lagerschalen, overzised Lenker, Scheibenbremsen...
stimmt Marketing, man muß halt dem Käufer was neues bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Endlich fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 das einzige alu ht das ich echt sexy finde


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das einzige alu ht das ich echt sexy finde



GT ist schon wirklich eine gute Marke und das Zaskar unbestritten eines der besten Bikes. Das GT Zaskar ist zwar schon sehr kultig, aber ich persönlich hab' mich irgendwie schon lange daran satt gesehen. Trotzdem ein schön aufgebautes Bike, auch wenn ich mMn schon bessere Zaskar-Aufbauten hier im Forum gesehen hab.


----------



## fatboy (29. November 2008)

Retrorahmen (Neonschrift, iihhhh....) mit modernen Parts; kann ich nicht drauf.
Sieht allerdings schnell aus.


----------



## hellmachine (29. November 2008)

ich finde es legitim, ist eben auch "nur" ein modernes hartail. hätte allerdings die gelegenheit genutzt, das teil etwas zeitloser und ohne asien teile aufzubauen. vielleicht so tune, thomson, hope, white ind...
könnte man schlicht, edel und retro hinkriegen, ohne technisch wirklich retro zu sein. aber der aktuelle aufbau gefällt auch und ist eh alles im auge des betrachters...



fatboy schrieb:


> Retrorahmen (Neonschrift, iihhhh....) mit modernen Parts; kann ich nicht drauf.
> Sieht allerdings schnell aus.


----------



## Northern lite (29. November 2008)

es reicht mit dem Gelabber über GT...

es gibt ein extra Gt-Forum....

ich würde gern wieder Bilder sehen....

ich würde ja mein Storck mal wieder zeigen.... aber das gibt dann eh nur wieder die nächste Diskussion...


----------



## eberleko (29. November 2008)

ist doch egal, stells rein.... mich grausts auch schon dass hier nur gelabber kommt.

und auch wenn ich mein bike schon 10 mal hier hab , tue ichs noch mal 







und ich WILL BILDER sehen! kommt ... meinetwegen auch doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (29. November 2008)

ääh, über deine karre wurde auch seitenweise philosophiert. ob negativ oder positiv... ich fands übrigens sehr schön. 
am ende merkt man halt, wie mehr über die marke als über das gesamterscheinungsbild diskutiert wird, was schade ist. auch beim gt.
wenn storck ein forum hier hätte, würde ich jedenfalls auch nicht dorthin verweisen.




Northern lite schrieb:


> es reicht mit dem Gelabber über GT...
> 
> es gibt ein extra Gt-Forum....
> 
> ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. November 2008)

Labertaschen hier...


----------



## Northern lite (29. November 2008)

hier mal mein Hardtail....

mattschwarze leichtere Gabel und XTR-Schaltwerk kommen noch....

ganz aktuell ist das Bild auch nicht, da ich ein wenig Schraubentuning betrieben habe





vom Storck muß ich mal ein aktuelles Bild machen... hat sich doch ein klein wenig geändert


----------



## hellmachine (29. November 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> es reicht mit dem Gelabber über GT...
> ich würde gern wieder Bilder sehen....



ok, wollte eigentlich schönere bilder machen, aber egal. das rad hatte ich für meine freundin dieses jahr aufgebaut. bis auf rahmen, sattel, lenker, griffe, reifen und hope-teilen alles gebraucht aus dem bikemarkt, und ist trotzdem ein 2008er bike geworden 













und als trotzreaktion des gt nörgelns:


----------



## trek 6500 (29. November 2008)

..den sattel am zoulou find ich ätzend ....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. November 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..den sattel am zoulou find ich ätzend ....



Naja, die meisten Mädels, die selbst nicht viel fahren, sondern nur durch den Freund dazu gekommen sind und ab und zu mal mitfahren, kommen eben mit SLR & co. nicht klar. Meine hat auch so ein Sofa am Rad:








Ursprünglich aus Resten zusammengebaut + einigen wenigen Neuteilen und ihr einfach hingestellt. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis kam langsam etwas Zutrauen zum Rad auf, und sie hat festgestellt, daß Radfahren nicht nur nicht krank macht, sondern sogar Spaß. Mittlerweile wurde einiges getauscht, nächstes Jahr ist etwas ganz neues geplant.
P.S. Die Kurbel ist nicht verranzt, die reflektiert nur den Blitz.


----------



## Felixxx (29. November 2008)

Aufbau komplett - so geht's dann in die Saison 2009





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## kona86 (29. November 2008)

Schön! Gefällt mir! Angenehm cleaner Aufbau!
Wie wäre es mit rot elxierten Flaschenhalterschrauben?


----------



## hellmachine (29. November 2008)

tja, ist eine ergonomische frage. ich finde die auch immer zu stummelig, aber sitzt sich eben besser.



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..den sattel am zoulou find ich ätzend ....


----------



## hellmachine (29. November 2008)

nee, sie ist "berufsradfahrer" mangels auto. und hat auf dem trekkingrad auch so einen sattel. ist also eher ein erfahrenswert 
abgesehen davon ist das teil keineswegs bequemer im sinne von polsterung. dann hÃ¤tte man ein brooks oder so genommen. aber der formfaktor ist eben anatomischer. abgesehen davon habe ich mich natÃ¼rlich auch Ã¼ber die maÃen reingehangen. da war sie eher pragmatisch von wegen "mtb fÃ¼r 800â¬ reicht" und ich: "nee, fÃ¼r das geld kann man auch mehr als stangenware kriegen". die sucherei bei ebay und hier hat dann monate gedauert, aber man blieb grob im budget ;-)



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten MÃ¤dels, die selbst nicht viel fahren, sondern nur durch den Freund dazu gekommen sind und ab und zu mal mitfahren, kommen eben mit SLR & co. nicht klar. Meine hat auch so ein Sofa am Rad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (29. November 2008)

meintest du mich?
die gedanke ist eigentlich gut. bin noch gar nicht drauf gekommen. will es aber auch nicht überstrapazieren mit dem elox 
mal ausprobieren und gucken.



kona86 schrieb:


> Schön! Gefällt mir! Angenehm cleaner Aufbau!
> Wie wäre es mit rot elxierten Flaschenhalterschrauben?


----------



## chri55 (29. November 2008)

die Sattelstütze würde ich ganz schnell abbauen, bei dem MTB magazin ist die gebrochen


----------



## Felixxx (29. November 2008)

Die Easton hat die ersten 10.000km an 2 Vorgängerbikes gehalten - sie wird auch mit diesem Rahmen klar kommen.
Ich werde damit ja nur Marathons und 24h Rennen fahren - und sie nicht in irgendwelche Testmaschinen stecken.
So gewissenhaft wie die bike Bravos ihre Artikel verfassen, könnte es ja auch glatt sein, dass sie mal wieder die Produkte vertauscht haben 

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis, Felixxx


----------



## chri55 (29. November 2008)

war doch nicht ernst gemeint  neben Thomson und Syntace eine der schönsten Stützen überhaupt. das Rad ist auch schick.


----------



## CC-Racer93 (29. November 2008)

Hallo

Wollt euch mal mein CC bike vorstellen.

hoffe es gefällt


----------



## eberleko (29. November 2008)

wieso hat jeder 2. immmer so nen schicken radständer, und wo kriegt man so ein Teil ?


hat es dann auch sonst ne funktion, ausser auf Bilder besser auszuschauen ?
vlt hift das bei kleineren montagearbeiten?


----------



## Sateless (29. November 2008)

eberleko schrieb:


> wieso hat jeder 2. immmer so nen schicken radständer, und wo kriegt man so ein Teil ?
> 
> 
> hat es dann auch sonst ne funktion, ausser auf Bilder besser auszuschauen ?
> vlt hift das bei kleineren montagearbeiten?



naja das rad fällt halt nicht um und du kannst es frei im raum rumschieben, musst es halt nicht an ne wand o.ä. lehnen. wenn du dein rad z.b. als dekorativen mobilen raumteiler benutzt hilft das ungemein , außerdem kann man wenn man so ein teil hat, auch unterm hinterrad saugen^^. für reperaturarbeiten bringt es (außer bei bestimmten hydraulikbremsen) mehr, das rad auf den kopf zu stellen, denn soooo stabil stehen die auch nicht.


----------



## kona86 (29. November 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> meintest du mich?
> die gedanke ist eigentlich gut. bin noch gar nicht drauf gekommen. will es aber auch nicht überstrapazieren mit dem elox
> mal ausprobieren und gucken.



Ich meinte zwar Felixxx, aber du kannst es natürlich auch versuchen


----------



## enweh (29. November 2008)

War auch schon vor einiger Zeit drin, gab aber mittlerweile ein paar kleine Änderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wollt euch mal mein CC bike vorstellen.
> 
> hoffe es gefällt



Traumrad !!!! 
echt hamma! gewicht? 
aber wie kannst du dir als Schüler so ein Rad leisten? 
den Sponsor will ich auch ich bekomm nur ein sau schweres trek -.- 

lg DaViD


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2008)

Das Specialized gefällt mir sehr gut. 95xer XTR, alte Sid... Sehr schick!
Nur die Lackierung und die Pedale sehe ich als Kritikpunkte.


----------



## CC-Racer93 (30. November 2008)

Hallo [email protected] bis jetzt wiegt es noch 8,4 kilo 
fährst du auch beim winterprokal mit??=)


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2008)

@enweh:
wie bist du an pia's rad gekommen? 

greetz


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> Hallo [email protected] bis jetzt wiegt es noch 8,4 kilo
> fährst du auch beim winterprokal mit??=)




noch? es soll doch noch renntauglich bleiben oder? 
ja kla  
sucht noch ein team ? :-D


----------



## xas (30. November 2008)

Das Rad von Felixxx ist mal sehr schön, ich mag cleane Aufbauten.

Hier mal ein Mädels Bike. Ist zwar ein Versenderbike, aber ich finde das Gesamtpaket gelungen und die Freundin ist auch zufrieden. Sattel, Lenker, Hörnchen haben wir getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (30. November 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Aufbau komplett - so geht's dann in die Saison 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild, geile Wandfarbe und klasse Aufbau!


----------



## T!ll (30. November 2008)

Mein Grand Canyon 6.0


----------



## daniel77 (30. November 2008)

Winterbike:





Capic Element 20", Manitou Skareb, XT-Schaltung/Antrieb mit LX DualControl, Avid SD 7 (werden bald gegen XT-Scheibe getauscht )


----------



## Jaypeare (30. November 2008)

Die Sattelstellung sieht seltsam aus.

@Felixxx: Schöner Aufbau, clean und stimmig. Was hälst du davon, noch Gabel und SaStü von ihren Decals zu befreien?


----------



## xXwannabeXx (30. November 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Aufbau komplett - so geht's dann in die Saison 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis auf den Vorbauwinkel wunderschön !
Gefällt wirklich sehr. Schön cleaner Aufbau ,alles passt zusammen !


----------



## daniel77 (30. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die Sattelstellung sieht seltsam aus.



Oh, ein Ferndiagnose Ergonomie-Experte, danke Herr Doktor das Sie mir sagen wie mein Arsch auf den Eimer passt.


----------



## enweh (30. November 2008)

@nopain-nogain: ebay


----------



## kingtom (30. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Oh, ein Ferndiagnose Ergonomie-Experte, danke Herr Doktor das Sie mir sagen wie mein Arsch auf den Eimer passt.



na, na... immer schön höflich bleiben, bitte. er sagte nur, dass die sattelstellung seltsam aussieht. und das tut sie auch. 98% der fahrer haben ihren sattel mehr oder weniger waagrecht montiert. das ist bei dir nicht der fall, und deshalb gehörst du zu den 2 anderen %. also seltsam, da ungewohnt. 

aber wenn die stellung zu deinem hintern so passt, ist's natürlich gut. du musst dich auf dem ding wohlfühlen. und das hat hier auch noch gar niemand bemängelt.


----------



## Gorth (30. November 2008)

@Felixxx:

Warum kein Riser mehr? Schönes Rad!


----------



## MöveBasti (30. November 2008)

büschi bin bei  dem centurion ganz deiner meinung.hammer teil muss mich auch von centurion sponsoren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Oh, ein Ferndiagnose Ergonomie-Experte, danke Herr Doktor das Sie mir sagen wie mein Arsch auf den Eimer passt.



Gern geschehen.

Ach ja, willkommen auf meiner Ignoreliste.


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. November 2008)

*Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)
*


Wen du wo hinsetzt interessiert hier glaube niemanden.


----------



## RockyShocky (30. November 2008)

jo,wie auf´m Kinderspielplatz,wenn jemand sagt :
"Mit dir spiele ich nie mehr , buääähhh... "


----------



## Felixxx (30. November 2008)

@ all - danke für die positive Kritik.
@ Gorth - bin zwar überzeugter Riser Fan, wollte aber für 2009 wieder mit 10cm Sattelüberhöhung fahren.
Und negativ montierte Vorbauten mag ich optisch nicht. Der Salsa Pro Moto Flat Bar ist auf 635mm gekürzt und entspricht von der Breite her meinem Race Face Deus XC Low Riser, den ich 2007 gefahren bin.





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## mystahr (30. November 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Aufbau komplett - so geht's dann in die Saison 2009



Was für einen Flaschenhalter hast du da montiert?


----------



## Krokodeal (30. November 2008)

Hachja, dann mal meins. Kompl. Xt und Wcs, Juicy 7, Slr tt, Dt lrs und Transalp Rahmen + Gabel.  Das Bild ist leider nicht so aufschlussreicht aber wenigstens die Optik stimmt. Übrigens sehr hübsches Fun Works


----------



## Felixxx (1. Dezember 2008)

Richtig cooles Foto mit 'nem tollen bike 

@ mystahr - Minoura Duracage für Euro 6.95 - fahre ich seit ca. 10 Jahren an diversen Rädern. Kannste ganz einfach nachbiegen, falls die Flasche mal zu locker sein sollte...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## volkswagenbike (1. Dezember 2008)




----------



## RockyShocky (1. Dezember 2008)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


>



Was schiefgelaufen?

Erst in ein Album anlegen hier und dann verlinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. Dezember 2008)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


>



...du musst die Bilder erst in irgendeinen Webspace bringen. So wird das nix!
Gruß Z.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Dezember 2008)

@Volkswagenbike:

Klick mal unter Deinen Angaben auf der linken Seite auf "Fotos". Damit kommst Du in Dein Fotoalbum. Da gibt's eine "Hochladen"-Funktion. Lad damit die Bilder in Dein Fotoalbum hoch. Wenn Du jetzt 1 x auf eines der Bilder draufklickst, gibt es darunter die Funktion "BBCode ein-/ausblenden". Da läßt Du den Code (bzw. die Codes) ein, kopierst einen davon und fügst ihn in Deinen Beitrag anzeigen.
Wenn Du die Bilder nur auf Festplatte hast, kannst Du sie hier nicht anzeigen.


----------



## eberleko (1. Dezember 2008)

geile ordner beschriftungen by the way^^


----------



## H.R. (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein richtig solides Bike......


----------



## Sahnie (3. Dezember 2008)

H.R. schrieb:


> Ein richtig solides Bike......



Lass mich raten, kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper?


----------



## herr_klappstuhl (3. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th1nk (3. Dezember 2008)

H.R. schrieb:


> Ein richtig solides Bike......



Solide triffts wohl auf den Punkt, also im positiven Sinne. Wie schwer ist es?


----------



## mystahr (3. Dezember 2008)

herr_klappstuhl schrieb:


>



Hey das hab ich auch, aber mit 2 Bremshebeln 
Die grosszügig bemessene Leitung beschnitten?


----------



## herr_klappstuhl (3. Dezember 2008)

mystahr schrieb:


> Hey das hab ich auch, aber mit 2 Bremshebeln
> Die grosszügig bemessene Leitung beschnitten?



Eigentlich hats auch zwei Bremsen. Da die Vorderbremse aber rumgezickt hat, musste ich sie nochmal einschicken.


Wie lange fährst du das Rad schon? Schon irgendwelche Probleme damit gehabt...?


----------



## H.R. (4. Dezember 2008)

@ th1nk
.. Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 10,6 Kilo.....reicht mir völlig aus. Komplett XT mit einen echt Supersteifen Rahmen...macht seit 4 Jahren alle Dinge ohne Mucken mit....

Gruß


----------



## mystahr (4. Dezember 2008)

herr_klappstuhl schrieb:


> Wie lange fährst du das Rad schon? Schon irgendwelche Probleme damit gehabt...?



Ich habe es erst seit wenigen Wochen, in der Zusammenstellung war es glaube ich auch nicht lange erhältlich. Bisher keinerlei Probleme.





Hab Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker aber einheitlich gemacht.


----------



## herr_klappstuhl (4. Dezember 2008)

ich hab das letzte fahrrad dieser modellreihe gekauft. danach war es nicht mehr im netz zu finden. zumindest im deutschen netz. irgendwo in polen werden die radon-bikes auch noch verkauft...

was hast dun genau gemacht...einheitlich?

hab das fahrrad auch erst seit einer woche. und bis jetzt bin ich begeistert. - kein vergleich zu meiner alten merida-schlurre (http://www.radforum.de/153089-post142.html)


----------



## mystahr (4. Dezember 2008)

Ritchey Pro Stütze mit blauer Schrift, RF Evolve Vorbau mit weißer Schrift und Evolve Lenker (weiss/rote Schrift) gemischt.
Drum hab ich Stütze und Vorbau nun gegen DeusXC optisch passend zum Lenker ausgetauscht damit das Gesamtbild stimmt


----------



## CrossTec (6. Dezember 2008)

Mein Neues:



Gerade vom Händler abgeholt! Sitzposition ist noch nicht eingestellt.
Änderungen gegenüber der Serie:
Laufräder, Kassette, Reifen, Pedale und Sattel.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (6. Dezember 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Mein Neues:



Ist das ein King Steuersatz? Wenn ja: Pewter oder Ti?
Gruß Zoid


----------



## subdiver (6. Dezember 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Mein Neues:



Schönes Bike 
Sieht aber eher nach AM-, als nach CC-Fully aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (6. Dezember 2008)

Das Trek ist echt gut, vor allem der Rahmen sagt mir zu.  (Ich hoffe, das der Spacerturm verschwindet. Irgendwie muss ich da ständig hinsehen)

Was Trek in letzter Zeit brachte, ist echt erstaunlich. Das Session 88 (DH) fährt ja Gewichts- und Funktionstechnisch in einer ganz anderes Liga.


----------



## CrossTec (6. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Ist das ein King Steuersatz? Wenn ja: Pewter oder Ti?
> Gruß Zoid


Nö, ist der serienmässige Cane Creek



subdiver schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Sieht aber eher nach AM-, als nach CC-Fully aus.



AM-Sport-Bike ist wohl die "offizielle" Kategorieneinstufung. 



Triturbo schrieb:


> Das Trek ist echt gut, vor allem der Rahmen sagt mir zu.  (Ich hoffe, das der Spacerturm verschwindet. Irgendwie muss ich da ständig hinsehen)
> 
> *Was Trek in letzter Zeit brachte, ist echt erstaunlich*. Das Session 88 (DH) fährt ja Gewichts- und Funktionstechnisch in einer ganz anderes Liga.


Das kannst du laut sagen! Durch die Bank weg schöne Rädchen. Egal für welche Sportart.

Ich denke ein oder 2 Spacerlein können noch raus, bzw nach oben wandern.


----------



## Doggy187 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meine maschine


----------



## xXwannabeXx (8. Dezember 2008)

Fährt sich sicher super und es ist auch ein wirklich gutes Rad,aber es sieht furchtbar aus


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Dezember 2008)

kleines update zum advent


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich find das Rocky Mountain richtig cool, gefällt mir super. Nur das Bild selbst ist nicht ganz so toll. 
Wobei das TITUS optisch noch mehr her macht, sehr stimmiger und schöner Aufbau.


----------



## Doggy187 (8. Dezember 2008)

xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Fährt sich sicher super und es ist auch ein wirklich gutes Rad,aber es sieht furchtbar aus



Joa lässt sich schon recht schön fahren. 
Leider hat der Rahmen einige Macken aber das bleibt ja net aus...

Meinst du die schlechte quali (Nokia N95) oder den Aufbau???

gruß doggy


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Kurbel am Titus (FSA?) gefällt mir optisch nicht. Sonst verdammt klasse!


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (9. Dezember 2008)

Doggy187 schrieb:


> Joa lässt sich schon recht schön fahren.
> Leider hat der Rahmen einige Macken aber das bleibt ja net aus...
> 
> Meinst du die schlechte quali (Nokia N95) oder den Aufbau???
> ...




Wieso furchtbar? Das Rad ist doch echt nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (9. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Dezember 2008)

bitte andere bremsen ans 301
 die stören optisch, die weisse fox und barends sind auch grenzwertig
ev barends und vorbau in weiss und die stütze in silber... oder
 ach was egal...


----------



## shog87 (9. Dezember 2008)

Vorne kleinere Scheibe, als hinten.... Unsinn?


----------



## dawncore (9. Dezember 2008)

silberne fox (06er) , silberne juicy sowie anderer (schwarz?) Sattel.

aber genug auseinandergenommen, ist ein schönes bike


----------



## xXwannabeXx (9. Dezember 2008)

Doggy187 schrieb:


> Joa lässt sich schon recht schön fahren.
> Leider hat der Rahmen einige Macken aber das bleibt ja net aus...
> 
> Meinst du die schlechte quali (Nokia N95) oder den Aufbau???
> ...



Ich meine Fotoqual+Hintergrund+Aufbau:
-der Sattel sieht getapt aus
-Radialeinspeichung der LRS
-Getränkehalter
-die Farbe von Rahmen wird nicht aufgegriffen

Finde den Aufbau von Damonsta wesentlich schöner.
Von der Funktion her finde ich das Bike sehr sinnvoll aufgebaut.

Wenn meins fertig ist ,darfstes auch mal auseinandernehmen


----------



## könni__ (9. Dezember 2008)

Zum Liteville
Ich finde Weiss/Silber gut. kommt auf die Fox an git es in "richtig" weiss glanz und matt weiss. ne Magura würde aber besser aussehen ;-)  
da gefallen mir sogar die silbernen Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (9. Dezember 2008)

einfach andere aufkleber an die fox und schon gibt es ein anderes bild.
schwarz oder rot.


----------



## akiroetzel (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Bike! Gute 3 Stunden alt und null Kilometer.Wird sich jetzt ändern.


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Dezember 2008)

akiroetzel schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Bike! Gute 3 Stunden alt und null Kilometer.Wird sich jetzt ändern.




machs dreckig schnell schnell


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Dezember 2008)

akiroetzel schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Bike! Gute 3 Stunden alt und null Kilometer.Wird sich jetzt ändern.



Langweiliger Großserienlook. Warum müssen alle Räder gleich/ähnlich aussehen? Wie bei Autos, die sahen früher auch mal je nach Hersteller charakteristisch aus, die Zeiten sind leider vorbei. 
Trotzdem: Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Trek gefällt, ebenso wie dir Kurbel am Titus!


----------



## Doggy187 (9. Dezember 2008)

xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Ich meine Fotoqual+Hintergrund+Aufbau:
> -der Sattel sieht getapt aus
> -Radialeinspeichung der LRS
> -Getränkehalter
> ...



Hab das Rad sehr günstig bekommen und hab selbst erst wenig dran verändert. Z.b. TA Kettenblätter, komplett XTR Antrieb und Reifen.

Mit Sattel (aber sau bequem) und Getränkehalter haste recht.
LRS find ich aber schick --> bleibt.

Naja gegen das von Damonsta würd ich auch tauschen...^^


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Dezember 2008)

Doggy187 schrieb:


> Hab das Rad sehr günstig bekommen und hab selbst erst wenig dran verändert. Z.b. TA Kettenblätter, komplett XTR Antrieb und Reifen.
> 
> Mit Sattel (aber sau bequem) und Getränkehalter haste recht.
> LRS find ich aber schick --> bleibt.
> ...



Das passt doch. Flaschenhalter in gleicher Farbe kosten fast nix, das könnte man mal angehen, bzw. einfach einen wegschrauben. Das Rad sieht gut aus, bei schönem Licht fotographiert sieht das alles anders aus. Vor allem hab ich hier schon Räder gesehen, die weitaus mieser daher gekommen sind, obwohl ein "tolles" Konzept dahinter stand.


----------



## maze665 (10. Dezember 2008)

meins! eigentlich nur ein 2. rad!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2008)

mir gefällts nicht und warum hats du auf einem "2kg" laufrad einen ff drauf? :-O


----------



## maze665 (10. Dezember 2008)

ganz einfach ... weil das alles sachn waren die zuhaus rumgelegen sind! ausserdem wenn man selber nicht grad der leichteste ist kommt es auf ein 2kg laufrad auch nicht mehr an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2008)

maze665 schrieb:


> meins! eigentlich nur ein 2. rad!



Manchmal frage ich mich, ob manche Leute die Überschriften eines Threads nicht lesen.
Wo bitte ist das ein Cross-Country Bike  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## promises (10. Dezember 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob manche Leute die Überschriften eines Threads nicht lesen.
> Wo bitte ist das ein Cross-Country Bike
> 
> 
> ...



was ist daran schlechter als an einem Müsing?
da gab es wirklich schon unpassendere Bikes hier!


----------



## hellmachine (10. Dezember 2008)

??? was isses denn sonst?


IGGY schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob manche Leute die Überschriften eines Threads nicht lesen.
> Wo bitte ist das ein Cross-Country Bike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2008)

Na dann fahre damit mal ein XC Rennen und dann sagst du mir mal wie das war!
Werde ja wohl noch meine Meinung sagen dürfen oder?


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Dezember 2008)

hellmachine schrieb:


> ??? was isses denn sonst?



würd mich auch interessiern.


----------



## eberleko (10. Dezember 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Na dann fahre damit mal ein XC Rennen und dann sagst du mir mal wie das war!
> Werde ja wohl noch meine Meinung sagen dürfen oder?


die Frage in welche Kategorie das Red passen würde ist aber immer noch nicht beantwortet


----------



## hellmachine (10. Dezember 2008)

hast recht, das dingen wäre mir mindestens 4" zu groß 
aber ansonsten siehts für mich ziemlich cc aus. wobei ich nicht genau weiß, was die cross country bike stasi dazu sagt 



IGGY schrieb:


> Na dann fahre damit mal ein XC Rennen und dann sagst du mir mal wie das war!
> Werde ja wohl noch meine Meinung sagen dürfen oder?


----------



## Gottsfeld (10. Dezember 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Na dann fahre damit mal ein XC Rennen und dann sagst du mir mal wie das war!
> Werde ja wohl noch meine Meinung sagen dürfen oder?



Auch ohne ein Rennen gefahren zu sein: Für technisch nicht gerade anspruchsvolle, trockene Strecken (z.B. Painten) durchaus machbar. Auch wenn der LRS 2kg wiegt merkt man den Unterschied zwischen einem leichten Mantel und einem schweren.
Wenn halt kein Geld für einen teuren LRS da ist und man mit dem FF leben kann, warum nicht.

Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung sagen zu dürfen. Und wenn manche mit der Meinung anderer nicht übereinstimmen, dürfen diese auch ihre Meinung dazu verbreiten.



> die Frage in welche Kategorie das Red passen würde ist aber immer noch nicht beantwortet



Ich tippe mal auf Forstautobahntrainingsmaschine


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Dezember 2008)

maze665 schrieb:


> ganz einfach ... weil das alles sachn waren die zuhaus rumgelegen sind! ausserdem wenn man selber nicht grad der leichteste ist kommt es auf ein 2kg laufrad auch nicht mehr an!



Ich find die Kombi Reifen/LRS vollkommen ok, fahre zz. die Gleiche! Ganz einfach weil bei mir ebenfalls der Reifen übrig war und der LRS für´s Winterbike eben vorgesehen war. Der Reifen fährt sich im Winter (solange kein dicker Schnee liegt) auch nicht schlechter als andere. 
Ausserdem ist das ja wohl eindeutig ein CC-Bike, Manitou Axel, Mavic Crossride, Specialized Rockhopper Rahmen, Shimano BR-M 485, versteh nicht was daran nicht CC ist, eben robust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (10. Dezember 2008)

ok, also dann bin ich auch der meinung, das nur weiße bikes unter 10kg mit blonden fahrern den reinrassigen thread ansprüchen genügen. alle schwarzen bikes oder bikes in mischtönen sind unverzüglich in die stahlschmelze zu befördern um weiteren farbmischungen vorzubeugen. 



Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung sagen zu dürfen. Und wenn manche mit der Meinung anderer nicht übereinstimmen, dürfen diese auch ihre Meinung dazu verbreiten.


----------



## Gottsfeld (10. Dezember 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das ja wohl eindeutig ein CC-Bike, Manitou Axel, Mavic Crossride, Specialized Rockhopper Rahmen, Shimano BR-M 485, versteh nicht was daran nicht CC ist, eben robust.



Und billig


----------



## Jonez (10. Dezember 2008)

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber wenigstens ein Bild!


----------



## chri55 (10. Dezember 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> eben robust.



naja, robuster als leichtere Parts sind die Teile bis auf den LRS(?) eigentlich nicht, nur schwerer.

das Scale ist richtig geil!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Dezember 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Na dann fahre damit mal ein XC Rennen und dann sagst du mir mal wie das war!
> Werde ja wohl noch meine Meinung sagen dürfen oder?



Nö. Der Thread heißt "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)".

Wenn Du den ersten Teil der Überschrift so genau nimmst, müßtest Du das auch beim zweiten tun.

Gefallen finde ich auch nicht unbedingt an dem Speci, aber in den Thread paßt es schon.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Zwar schon etwas älter, aber wenigstens ein Bild!



so würde ich auch gerne mal ein rennen damit fahren 
ein traum<3
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (10. Dezember 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so würde ich auch gerne mal ein rennen damit fahren
> ein traum<3
> lg DaViD



Ist auch schön schnell 

Für die nächste Saison steht aber ein neuer LRS (ZTR Olympic - 240s/XTR,...) an, dann unter 9 kg und für mich perfekt.


----------



## Northern lite (10. Dezember 2008)

@ Jones

wie funktionieren die Windcutter mit der Marta im vergleich mit den originalen Scheiben?


----------



## IGGY (10. Dezember 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Zwar schon etwas älter, aber wenigstens ein Bild!


Sehr schick


----------



## Jonez (10. Dezember 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> @ Jones
> 
> wie funktionieren die Windcutter mit der Marta im vergleich mit den originalen Scheiben?



Also ich fahre sie 160/160 bei 79 kg mit den performance Belägen im Schwarzwald und habe ausreichend Power finde ich.
Für ein paar MA und CC Rennen hats bis jetzt gereicht.
Die Originalscheiben bin ich nie gefahren.

Der Belagsverschleiß ist aber relativ hoch.

Vermutlich teste ich aber wegen LRS wechsel im Frühjahr (Centerlock Naben) mal die XTR Scheiben.


Gruß Jonez


----------



## maze665 (10. Dezember 2008)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Und billig



auch billig kann schnell sein mein herr! 
oder hast a bissal geld übrig?


----------



## Jierdan (10. Dezember 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Belagsverschleiß ist aber relativ hoch.
> [...]



oh ja, kann ich absolut bestätigen. Wenn ich so hochrechne, komme ich zum Ergebnis, dass die Beläge mit Originalscheibe knapp die vierfache Strecke halten 

wenn übrigens jemand die Windcutter ausprobieren will, tausche gerne gegen shimano 6loch 160mm ;D


----------



## maze665 (10. Dezember 2008)

ich fahr die windcutter auf beiden rädern ( auf dem XC oder auch nicht XC 160 mm und auf dem enduro 210mm) und kann nur bestätigen das des richtige belagsfresser sind! wenn sie doch nur nicht so gut aussehn würdn!


----------



## spooky817 (10. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur Belagfresser, sie werden verdammt heiss!!!! Und dann ist die Bremse weg... aber stimmt wir sind ja im XC Fred hier, also da passt sie fuer kurzzeitiges Bremsen schon...  die Ashima sind aber besser und noch leichter


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2008)

spooky817 schrieb:


> Nicht nur Belagfresser, sie werden verdammt heiss!!!! Und dann ist die Bremse weg... aber stimmt wir sind ja im XC Fred hier, also da passt sie fuer kurzzeitiges Bremsen schon...  die Ashima sind aber besser und noch leichter



/signed

auf ner trainingsfahrt mit ein paar nicht so versierten kumpels (dauerbremsen) sind die mir auf nem recht steilen stueck mit der martha schon voellig weggestorben (160.160). wenn ich allerdings auf anspruchsvollem singletrail den kandel runter (1246m=>246m) richtig fahren kann halten sie...

-> geschwindigkeit ist sicherheit


----------



## subdiver (11. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Marathon-Fully (11,4 kg), 
aufgenommen in den Kitzbühler Alpen (Kreuzjöchl-See auf 1.687m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. Dezember 2008)

WOW das nenne ich mal ein gelungenes Bild!
Klasse


----------



## andi1969 (11. Dezember 2008)

*.....na dann mal noch ein Bild*






[/URL]

*und das auch zum Spass biken....*





[/URL]


----------



## racing_basti (11. Dezember 2008)

mein neues pferd im stall:




Rahmen: Scott Scale RC [M]
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Team
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS Carbon 1 1/8â
Schaltwerk: Sram X-0 carbon medium cage
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR FD-M970E
Schalthebel: Sram X-0 Trigger, matchmaker
Bremshebel: Avid Juicy Ultimate Carbon
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Ultimate 160/F and 140/R mm Rotor
Kurbel: Truvativ Noir 3.3 TM
Tretlager: Truvativ GXP Team
Lenker: Ritchey Carbon WCS Flat / 600 mm
Griffe: Lenkerband Kork
Vorbau: Ritchey MTB WCS 4-Axis 44 oversize 31.8mm
Pedals: Shimano XTR
SattelstÃ¼tze: Ritchey WCS integrated clamp 38.2mm
Sattel: Selle Italy SLR XP Kevlar Carbon rails
Vordernabe: Tune King
Hinternabe: Tune Kong
Kette: Shimano CN-HG93
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 12-27 T
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Felgen: FRM XMD 333
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16+17
SchlÃ¤uche: Notubes-Milch
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Rib Cage

Gewicht: 8,88kg


----------



## IGGY (11. Dezember 2008)

Schick 
Ich würde jedoch die gelben Decals auf die SID machen!
Wie hoch ist deine Sattelüberhöhung? Sieht ziemlich viel aus!?


----------



## racing_basti (11. Dezember 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist deine Sattelüberhöhung? Sieht ziemlich viel aus!?



sind ca. 8cm


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2008)

schönes Scale 

sind die Rib-Cage bei dir auch so straff? ich bekomme bei meinen kaum die Flasche raus, werde wohl doch auf die Road-Version wechseln.


----------



## racing_basti (11. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> sind die Rib-Cage bei dir auch so straff? ich bekomme bei meinen kaum die Flasche raus, werde wohl doch auf die Road-Version wechseln.



ich bekomme bei allen (egal ob road oder mtb-version) die flaschen gut rein und raus. nur von allein ist mir noch nie eine rausgefallen.


----------



## dawncore (11. Dezember 2008)

der RC Rahmen ist ein Traum! Nur so verdammt teuer


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Dezember 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> mein neues pferd im stall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht nach mehr als 8cm aus...

bei mir würde das eher noch extremer aussehen...also mit der Überhöhung...darf ich mal fragen wie groß Du bist bzw. welche Schrittlänge Du hast ? weil probefahren Größe M oder L ist halt nicht so einfach... 

wie siehts aus mit Überschlagsgefühlen bei steilen Downhills...?

gruß
joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2008)

mensch joe kauf ihn dir einfach... 

dann hast das elend hinter dir... du willst ihn doch. und er wird auch passen!


----------



## CSB (11. Dezember 2008)

...jaja....Joe und das Überschlagsgefühl an steilen Stufen


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Dezember 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> ...jaja....Joe und das Überschlagsgefühl an steilen Stufen



1 a Kaufberatung hier ... bitte trotzdem Beitrag nicht verschieben... 

joe


----------



## Assfight (11. Dezember 2008)

Das Scale hat was


----------



## racing_basti (11. Dezember 2008)

ich bin 1,77m mit 82cm schrittlänge. von der isp haben wir 4cm abgesägt. 
mit überschlagsgefühlen hab ich keine probleme. hab das scale genau nach denabmessungen meines alten bikes eingestellt


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Dezember 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich bin 1,77m mit 82cm schrittlänge. von der isp haben wir 4cm abgesägt.
> mit überschlagsgefühlen hab ich keine probleme. hab das scale genau nach denabmessungen meines alten bikes eingestellt



supi, danke...bestätigt meine Bedenken...ebenfalls 1,77 aber 85 Schritt...Sitzriese mit kurzen Armen...und fahre normal mit sehr gestreckten knien,also sattel hoch...hätte also schon etwas mehr überhöhung...mal schauen...

joe

@sascha...keine sorge...ich teste es einfach mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (12. Dezember 2008)

@racing_basti: kein stein-bike mehr? oder gibt es da nun auch scott?


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2008)

zzz... ich hab dir schon vor nem jar angeboten: du stelslt das budget und ich bau dir das rad zusammen. dann gibt es kein "ich wies 5 minuten vor dem start noch net welches meiner 20 wettkampfraeder ich nehmen soll" 

ps.: u've got mail


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (12. Dezember 2008)

Mal meins hat aber schon einige Km hinter sich


----------



## maze665 (12. Dezember 2008)

gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## eberleko (12. Dezember 2008)

ich finds saugeil, die decials kommen richtig gut!
aber du hast uns die andere seite vorenthalten, ich finds nämlich noch besser.
wenn du erlaubst (wenn nicht dann nehm ich das wieder raus) :




hast du das selbst so lackiert? oder gibts das so zum kaufen... wohl nicht


----------



## enweh (12. Dezember 2008)

Sehr ansehlich - bis auf die Ritchey-Komponenten.


----------



## maze665 (12. Dezember 2008)

auch mit den ritchey sachen sehr sexy!


----------



## Dr.Dos (12. Dezember 2008)

Das Scale ist ein Traum, da stimmt einfach alles. 

Hier noch viermal, weils so schön ist:


----------



## enweh (12. Dezember 2008)

Womit das Thema beendet wäre.


----------



## SCK (12. Dezember 2008)

Rockytime.  95er vertex mit n paar neuen Sachen dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (12. Dezember 2008)

übertreiben kann mans auch mit dem scott! 
das rocky is auch ganz nett!


----------



## Northern lite (12. Dezember 2008)

auf den Rahmen war ich damals auch ganz scharf... allerdings in der T.O-Version

hast Du hinten noch ne klassische Cantileverbremse dran?


----------



## kona86 (12. Dezember 2008)

SCK schrieb:


> Rockytime.  95er vertex mit n paar neuen Sachen dran.



Sehr schön!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2008)

Sehr geiles Vertex!


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Dezember 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Vertex!



 Das Vertex hat Stil. Sehr viel mehr als der Plastikbomber von Scott.


----------



## kona86 (12. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das Vertex hat Stil. Sehr viel mehr als der Plastikbomber von Scott.



Hat Platik jemals Stil gehabt?


----------



## phiju (12. Dezember 2008)

Das Rocky ist echt schön


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (12. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Rocky!Weiter so


----------



## eiji (13. Dezember 2008)

So startet man ins Wochenende :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (13. Dezember 2008)

Passend zur Jahreszeit


----------



## Christian Back (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine gelben Lieblinge:


das melonengelbe steht als Rahmenset zum Verkauf...


----------



## Felixxx (13. Dezember 2008)

@ subdiver - welcher Flatbar ist es denn geworden?

Sieht klasse aus, Felixxx


----------



## subdiver (13. Dezember 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus, Felixxx



Der Flatbar oder das Bike ? 
Optisch gefällt mir das Element mit einem Flatbar besser,
aber fahrtechnisch ist der breitere LowRiser überlegen 



Felixxx schrieb:


> @ subdiver - welcher Flatbar ist es denn geworden?



Es ist ein Syntace Duraflite 7075 mit 580mm Breite, der aber momentan nicht montiert ist.
Ich fahre z. Zt. den RF Deus LowRiser mit 640mm.
Das Bild stammt vom Mai diesen Jahres oberhalb vom Schlier- und Tegernsee auf einer meiner Hausrunden (Gindelalmscheid).


----------



## Felixxx (13. Dezember 2008)

Das bike sieht klasse aus - hatte fälschlicherweise angenommen, dass Du wieder einen Flatbar, diesmal breiter, montieren wolltest.
Sieht mit deinem Race Face Low Riser aber besser aus - würde dann nur die Spacer weglassen...

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## subdiver (13. Dezember 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Das bike sieht klasse aus -
> Sieht mit deinem Race Face Low Riser aber besser aus - würde dann nur die Spacer weglassen...



Danke 
Natürlich sind mit dem LowRiser KEINE Spacer montiert, 
ich will ja kein Chopperfeeling 

Auch noch ein schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (13. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meins...allerdings nicht so ganz aktuell





Gewicht: 10,2 Kg....kommen aber noch neue Laufräder drauf und dann super gute 9,8 Kg =)))


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (13. Dezember 2008)

@eiji: Das Rad/Rahmen ist echt der schönste aus Plastik!Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Kombi Disk/Sid?

@Subdiver:Schönes Rad gibt es von meiner Seite nichts zu meckern!Welchen Vorbau fährst du?Race Face Deus???

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Crash Martines (13. Dezember 2008)

@ eiji: Gewicht?


----------



## subdiver (13. Dezember 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> @Subdiver:Schönes Rad gibt es von meiner Seite nichts zu meckern!Welchen Vorbau fährst du?Race Face Deus??



Ja, den schöneren Deus XC aus 2007


----------



## Tracer (13. Dezember 2008)

nach eine Diätkur!
Bin aber noch nicht Fertig, Ziel ist es unter 11Kilo zu kommen!
Vordere Bremsscheibe wird noch geändert gegen eine R1 Floating!


----------



## eiji (13. Dezember 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> @eiji: Das Rad/Rahmen ist echt der schönste aus Plastik!Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Kombi Disk/Sid?



Disk(180'er)+Sid Race macht noch keine Probleme. Fahre es jetzt erst seit 3 Monaten mit 69kg. Der Rahmen ist ein Traum.
Schöne Details und sehr bequem zu fahren. Hab erstmal an Teilen etwas gespart, aber der Rahmen musste sein.




Crash Martines schrieb:


> @ eiji: Gewicht?



Ist ein Custom-Aufbau mit noch ~9.8kg. Die Crossrides wiegen ne Tonne, und die RaceFace-Evolve zieht mich auch runter. Den Kram mach ich bis zur nächsten Saison noch "platt".

War doch ein Bild-Fred?


----------



## Crash Martines (13. Dezember 2008)

wie kommt man denn auf so ein gewicht mit scheiben!? mein Nox wiegt jetzt 10,2 ohne scheiben, dann kommen noch die nope n76 laufräder drauf und dann dürfte ich auch endlich bei unter 10 sein aber halt immernoch ohne scheiben!!! ich habe auch ne SID SL
hier nochmal meins:





ps: was wiegt dein Rahmen? Simplon habe ich noch nie gehört...scheint aber nicht schwer zu sein..=)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (13. Dezember 2008)

Tracer schrieb:


> nach eine Diätkur!
> Bin aber noch nicht Fertig, Ziel ist es unter 11Kilo zu kommen!
> Vordere Bremsscheibe wird noch geändert gegen eine R1 Floating!



Das Liteville gefallt mir immer besser!Vllt. wirds mein nächstes


----------



## keroson (13. Dezember 2008)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> wie kommt man denn auf so ein gewicht mit scheiben!? mein Nox wiegt jetzt 10,2 ohne scheiben, dann kommen noch die nope n76 laufräder drauf und dann dürfte ich auch endlich bei unter 10 sein aber halt immernoch ohne scheiben!!! ich habe auch ne SID SL
> hier nochmal meins:
> ps: was wiegt dein Rahmen? Simplon habe ich noch nie gehört...scheint aber nicht schwer zu sein..=)
> 
> ...



Seh ich da dual-control? ich würde ja fast wetten das eine getunete Magura Marta + xtr Schalthebel leichter ist als deine Avids + dual control. Außerdem kann man mit disc idR. leichtere Fekgenringe fahren, weil diese nicht zu den Verschleißteilen gehören und dadurch mit weniger Material gebaut werden können.

An deinem Bike sehe ich vor allem Potenzial bei Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker-Vorbau-Barends, Bremsgriffe, Kurbel und vor allem bei den Pedalen. Da ist sicher über ein halbes kilo drin ohne Einbußen bei der Funktion zu haben.


----------



## Triturbo (13. Dezember 2008)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> wie kommt man denn auf so ein gewicht mit scheiben!? mein Nox wiegt jetzt 10,2 ohne scheiben, dann kommen noch die nope n76 laufräder drauf und dann dürfte ich auch endlich bei unter 10 sein aber halt immernoch ohne scheiben!!! ich habe auch ne SID SL
> hier nochmal meins:
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/5/6/0/_/large/FahrradundLandschaftJena011.jpg
> 
> ...



Lies dich mal im Leichtbau-Forum ein. Stell dir eine Teileliste mit Gewichten zusammen und dir kann besser geholfen werden. Ich glaub der Simplon Rahmen wiegt ein hauch über einen Kilo.
keroson hat schon gute Sachen aufgezählt und ich würde mal Reifen und Schlauche dazu nennen. Da schlummert viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bengel73 (14. Dezember 2008)

S-Works HT 2009 in Aluminium

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Dezember 2008)

Tracer schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes LV. Leichtbauaktionen erscheinen mir aber bei dem Potential des Rahmens nicht wirklich sinnvoll, zumal es dafür dann auch leichtere Rahmen gäbe. 

Hast du hinten ne größere Scheibe als vorne? Wirkt irgendwie so.


----------



## damonsta (15. Dezember 2008)

9,9kg.


----------



## HB76 (15. Dezember 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich bin 1,77m mit 82cm schrittlänge. von der isp haben wir 4cm abgesägt.
> mit überschlagsgefühlen hab ich keine probleme. hab das scale genau nach denabmessungen meines alten bikes eingestellt



kein stein-bike mehr?? oder kommt die beschriftung noch??


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Dezember 2008)

@Christian Back: Sehr schön!


----------



## Christian Back (15. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @Christian Back: Sehr schön!



Thanx !
Sehr schönes Zaskar im Schnee. Kinesis- Gabel?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Dezember 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Thanx !
> Sehr schönes Zaskar im Schnee. Kinesis- Gabel?



Jap
Viel besser als meine Pace.
Aber letzte Woche hab ich spasseshalber wieder mal die Federgabel eingebaut. Bringt auf Abfahrten doch etwas
gruß


----------



## Christian Back (15. Dezember 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Jap
> Viel besser als meine Pace.
> Aber letzte Woche hab ich spasseshalber wieder mal die Federgabel eingebaut. Bringt auf Abfahrten doch etwas
> gruß



Man muss die "Dritten" nicht immer in die Trikottasche stecken. Oder welche Haftcreme nimmst du ?


----------



## michel33kg (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab da auch noch was beizusteuern (10,8 kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2008)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 151770Hab da auch noch was beizusteuern (10,8 kg)



Der Flaschenhalter sieht zum abgewöhnen aus.


----------



## michel33kg (15. Dezember 2008)

Entschuldigung!!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Dezember 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Man muss die "Dritten" nicht immer in die Trikottasche stecken. Oder welche Haftcreme nimmst du ?



Mit den Dritten hab ich keine Probleme
Aber die Sicht verschwimmt doch etwas, wenns holprig wird


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2008)

das Instinct ist absolut stimmig! sehr schön!!


----------



## daniel77 (16. Dezember 2008)




----------



## xXwannabeXx (16. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Instict hast du da Damonsta. Deine Bikes gefallen mir immer wieder gut 
Nur Frage ich mich auch jedesmal ,was man in Worms mit einem MTB will.
Außer Weinberge zum cruisen ist da nicht wirklich viel,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (16. Dezember 2008)

zwar nicht meins aber trotzdem ...


----------



## subdiver (16. Dezember 2008)

@ Damonstra
Schönes RM Instinct 
Worin besteht der Unterschied zu Element ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Devinci ist absolut endgeil


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

so dann kommt mal nochmal was von mir....



Gabel war schon da musste aber nochmal zurückgeschickt werden (durin) wegen rückruf, sattel kommt auch noch, nächsten monat kommt dann die gabel und die marta dran..
lg DaViD


----------



## Northern lite (16. Dezember 2008)

der Sattel hat tatsächlich wohl die längste zeit seinen Dienst getan 

Der LRS gefällt mir... ist für mein Hardtail auch geplant. Wie zufrieden bist Du mit ihm? Ist er ausreichend steif und wie schwer bist Du?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

ja sattel kommt ein neuer :-D

also cih bin sehr zufrieden mit dem lrs fahre ihn jetzt eine saison komplett bei wind und wetter und habe noch keine probleme gehabt, man muss ihn nur öfter mal zentrieren...
ich wiege 64 kg xD


----------



## damonsta (16. Dezember 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> das Instinct ist absolut stimmig! sehr schön!!



Danke!



xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Instict hast du da Damonsta. Deine Bikes gefallen mir immer wieder gut
> Nur Frage ich mich auch jedesmal ,was man in Worms mit einem MTB will.
> Außer Weinberge zum cruisen ist da nicht wirklich viel,oder?



Danke fürs Lob! Die Weinberge habens teilweise in sich. Abgesehen davon bin ich oft in Heidelberg bzw. im Taunus biken, da kann man ein MTB schon ganz gut gebrauchen!




subdiver schrieb:


> @ Damonstra
> Schönes RM Instinct
> Worin besteht der Unterschied zu Element ?



Damons*ta*.

Danke!

Der Unterschied ist der Schriftzug. Ab 02 durfte RM das Instinct in Europa nur noch als Element Signature verkaufen, war irgendein Namensstreit.


----------



## Tundra HT (20. Dezember 2008)

@bueschi

Das mit dem Sattel grenzt ja schon an Leichtbau, das hat bestimmt 25gr rausgerissen !


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Dezember 2008)

Gabel und Sattel muss noch neu. Stammt vom alten Fully. 
Danach hat es zwar immernoch "schwere" 10,5kg, aber soll ja kein Leichtbauprojekt werden.

Touren und CC HT für Marathon, Duathlon, Biathlon. 

PS: Hat wer ne günstige 1500g Gabel für mich.


----------



## moritzpf (21. Dezember 2008)

hi und guten morgen !!

so mein spezi epic s-works.
gewicht 11,1 kg inkl pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok dann noch meins:





10,5 kg


----------



## moritzpf (21. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ok dann noch meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schönes bike !!
muss sagen das spezi doch eines der schönsten räder baut.


----------



## privilegia (21. Dezember 2008)

Das andere ist übrigens von meinem Kumpel. Habe es für ihn aufgebaut!
Geht auch sehr gut, aber Carbon ist etwas steifer und der ältere Fox Brain funzt besser und ist nicht so anfällig!


----------



## moritzpf (21. Dezember 2008)

hi nochmal,

dann ist das ja fast der gleiche rahmen wie ich habe. 
denke das ist auch ein us modell, oder ?? weißt du ev auch den jahrgang des bikes ??

lg

moritz


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Dezember 2008)

Das Spezi ist schon schön,das Wetter(schmacht)ist aber besser.


----------



## privilegia (21. Dezember 2008)

Ist ein 2005 S-Works M5 mit 2007er AFR Dämpfer. Gabs in der Bucht neu für 899.-

Das Wetter war toll im Zittauer Gebirge im August!


----------



## subdiver (21. Dezember 2008)

@ privilegia
Schönes Epic 
Einziger Kritikpunkt, negativer Vorbau und Riser gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## privilegia (21. Dezember 2008)

Ist eis Easton Low Riser. Seit ich diesen montiert hatte, damals vor einigen Jahren am Jekyll, komme ich nicht mehr davon weg. Die Kontrolle bergab ist um Welten besser und bergauf geht das Bike wie die Hölle! Ich hatte den F99 erst auch anders herum, aber so fährt es sich besser.


----------



## subdiver (21. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist eis Easton Low Riser. Seit ich diesen montiert hatte, damals vor einigen Jahren am Jekyll, komme ich nicht mehr davon weg. Die Kontrolle bergab ist um Welten besser



Stimmt  Auch ich habe einen LowRiser am Maraton-Fully montiert.
Ich meinte nur den umgedrehten Vorbau, der gefällt mir nicht, der Riser schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (21. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ist ein 2005 S-Works M5 mit 2007er AFR Dämpfer. Gabs in der Bucht neu für 899.-
> 
> Das Wetter war toll im Zittauer Gebirge im August!



Warste auf der Lausche oder doch Hochwald  ??


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Northern lite (22. Dezember 2008)

das Votec sieht schon sehr schick aus...

mit nem nem weißen Sattel sicher noch viel netter...

(natürlich müßten diese Geschüre von Pedalen gegen was standesgemäßes getauscht werden)

Das Spezi wirkt recht langweilig (im dierekten Vergleich)


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> das Votec sieht schon sehr schick aus...



Werde ich dem Besitzer ausrichten, auch das mit den Pedalen.



Northern lite schrieb:


> Das Spezi wirkt recht langweilig (im dierekten Vergleich)



Das Spezi ist erst eine Woche jung und noch fast unangetastet.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Dezember 2008)

Das was zu erkennen ist, gefällt auf jeden Fall. Aber die Seilzüge sollten ein wenig aufgeräumt bzw. gekürzt werden. Hast Du von dem Votec auch andere Bilder?


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hast Du von dem Votec auch andere Bilder?



Muss ich leider passen, könnte ich mal nachreichen irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (22. Dezember 2008)

Vlt. macht sich am Specialized ein weißer Vorbau recht gut.


----------



## chri55 (22. Dezember 2008)

ich finde den Speci Rahmen deutlich schöner, da filigraner. Gewicht bekannt?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist das Unterrohr auch zu wuchtig. Mein Unterrohr ist zwar auch dicker, aber nicht so extrem wie beim Votec. Und der weiße Vorbau am Votec gefällt mir nicht. Zuviel weiß ist zuviel des Guten.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/246195]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Hamsterkotze (23. Dezember 2008)

die pedale sind wunderschön, soll er lieber diese todesfallen pedale fahren?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. Dezember 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> das Votec sieht schon sehr schick aus...
> 
> mit nem nem weißen Sattel sicher noch viel netter...
> 
> (natürlich müßten diese Geschüre von Pedalen gegen was standesgemäßes getauscht werden)



Zustimmung. *und Votec gefällt mir eh nicht mehr so, also ist das ein LOB*


----------



## mtbikefreak (23. Dezember 2008)

Welche Rahmengröße hat denn das Specialized, XL?
Der Rahmen wikt jedenfalls sehr groß.


----------



## Deleted 64507 (23. Dezember 2008)

Meins.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Dezember 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> ich finde den Speci Rahmen deutlich schöner, da filigraner. Gewicht bekannt?



Leider nein, will ich aber noch nachholen.



mtbikefreak schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hat denn das Specialized, XL?
> Der Rahmen wikt jedenfalls sehr groß.



Rahmenhöhe ist 48cm, also 19".


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. Dezember 2008)

@ma3032 

Vieleicht mal ein anderen (flacheren) Sattel ausprobieren.
Gefällt mir sonst sehr gut. Und ist sicher schön schnell..


----------



## enweh (23. Dezember 2008)

Diese Sattelstützen mit Knick bleiben für mich ein optischer Graus. Da tät ich lieber zu einem Modell a la Syntace P6 Carbon tendieren oder zu anderen Modellen mit nach hinten versetzter Klemmung (bspw.Controltech Wepost Carbon).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 64507 (23. Dezember 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> @ma3032
> 
> Vieleicht mal ein anderen (flacheren) Sattel ausprobieren.
> Gefällt mir sonst sehr gut. Und ist sicher schön schnell..



Es werden demnächst noch einige Sachen geändert.
Als Sattel hätte ich gerne einen Toupé. Weiss aber nicht ob er zu meinen 
Hintern passt.


----------



## amg 2 (23. Dezember 2008)

dem s-works würde noch eine schwarze durin gut stehen.


----------



## alex80 (23. Dezember 2008)

Mein Straßenrad.


----------



## enweh (23. Dezember 2008)

Mehr als ansehlich ..nur etwas zu schade für ausschließlich Straße ; )


----------



## owdtaucher (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin immer noch zu blöd mein neues hier hoch zu laden

  also siehe Galerie


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. Dezember 2008)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch zu blöd mein neues hier hoch zu laden
> 
> also siehe Galerie



Ich bin so frei:


----------



## silverline (23. Dezember 2008)

mein Haus - meine Zoohandlung - mein Rad

alles selbst aufgebaut und mächtig stolz drauf!


----------



## Rotten67 (23. Dezember 2008)

So, dann hoffe ich kurz vor dem Feste auf eure Gnade:


----------



## enweh (23. Dezember 2008)

Gnade sei dir erteilt ..nur nicht dem Schmutzabweiser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzziege (23. Dezember 2008)

Mal meins


----------



## subdiver (23. Dezember 2008)

privilegia schrieb:


> Ich hatte den F99 erst auch anders herum,



Um wieviel cm verringert sich durch den negativen Vorbau die Lenkerhöhe ?


----------



## Peter88 (23. Dezember 2008)

Das hÃ¤ngt von der vorbaulÃ¤nge, dem winkel des vorbaus und ein wenig vom steuerrohrwinkel ab.

Bei meinen 120mm langen F99 sind es 14mm (+/-1)

Ach und..
schÃ¶ne rÃ¤der in letzter zeit.

Noch ein bild fÃ¼r denn Bilder Fredâ¦






Peter


----------



## Piktogramm (23. Dezember 2008)

Schön dreckig  Da kannst du wunderbar Leichtbau betreiben, einfach Wasserschlauch drauf halten


----------



## Rotten67 (24. Dezember 2008)

enweh schrieb:


> Gnade sei dir erteilt ..nur nicht dem Schmutzabweiser.



Aber der ist doch super praktisch. Und sooo schlecht sieht es ja auch nicht aus,oder!?!
Lasse mich natürlich gerne belehren...


----------



## M!ke (24. Dezember 2008)

geiles Teil. Gewicht? Teileliste?



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich bin so frei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (24. Dezember 2008)

Das Fuji finde ich auch sehr gelungen. Funktionell ist es und gewichtsmäßig hat es noch Spielraum. Bei wieviel liegt es momentan?

Der Sting Rahmen ist für mich einer der interessantestesn Fully-Rahmen. Die beiden durchgestyleten Top-Modelle von der Stange finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch sehr sehr geil!


----------



## alex80 (24. Dezember 2008)

Das Bike wiegt 9,7kg, allerdings habe ich keine Ambitionen auf Teufel-komm-raus Gewicht zu machen. 
Evtl. wird nach und nach durch Verschleiß hier und da ein Teil ausgetauscht! Leider zahlt man mit zunehmenden Preis i.d.R. nicht die Haltbarkeit, sondern nur das Gewicht. Funktionalität ist mir wichtiger als 150gr...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Flo7 (25. Dezember 2008)

alex80 schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 9,7kg, allerdings habe ich keine Ambitionen auf Teufel-komm-raus Gewicht zu machen.
> Evtl. wird nach und nach durch Verschleiß hier und da ein Teil ausgetauscht! Leider zahlt man mit zunehmenden Preis i.d.R. nicht die Haltbarkeit, sondern nur das Gewicht. Funktionalität ist mir wichtiger als 150gr...
> 
> Schöne Grüße



Hi
Optisch  ein sehr schönes rad!!!

allerdings schreibst du, dass funktionalität wichtiger ist ls 150g und dann montierst du furios fred?!?

lg flo


----------



## mucho (25. Dezember 2008)

straßenrad 
aber hoffentlich nicht nur...wäre schade drum


----------



## promises (25. Dezember 2008)

wenn Straßenrad, dann montiere ich mir Slicks und nicht so ne Wurst.


----------



## felixthewolf (25. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Dezember 2008)

Wunderschön inszeniert.

Allerdings fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis für Clincher-Carbon (außer in Deinem optischen Kontext). Warum nicht der konsequente Schritt zu Dugasts und Klebesauerei?

Übrigens ist der Giant beim Bremsen hinten eine Katastophe (es sei denn, Du fährst mit extrem viel sag).


----------



## Peter88 (25. Dezember 2008)

Wunderschön!


----------



## owdtaucher (25. Dezember 2008)

M!ke schrieb:


> geiles Teil. Gewicht? Teileliste?



Gewicht 9,7 KG


----------



## Assfight (25. Dezember 2008)

Moins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (25. Dezember 2008)

Upps, falscher Beitrag


----------



## dvt (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Cube, Fuji und Giant sind Klasse, die Bergwerks ein Fall für den Unporniciousthread!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Cube, Fuji und Giant sind Klasse, die Bergwerks ein Fall für den Unporniciousthread!



Zum Glück sind's aber keine Bergwerk


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Dann eben Bergs....


----------



## Toblerone (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Bike! Wird noch modifiziert. Ritchey Lenker/Vorbau wird Syntace Duraflite und F99 weichen.
Noch 9,85kg komplett!


----------



## RedFlash (28. Dezember 2008)

*CANNONDALE CAFFEINE SL 10,2 kg*


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## mucho (28. Dezember 2008)

juhuuu endlich ein cannondale!!!!
wenn du die felgen und die sattelstütze entlabelst ist es noch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Cube, Fuji und Giant sind Klasse, die Bergwerks ein Fall für den Unporniciousthread!




Erstmal das ist kein Bergwerk sondern ein Berg
wie oben schon erwähnt wurden ist!

und nenn bitte mal ein grund warum du sie so "schlimm" findest 
ich finde das es sehr schöne Bike´s sind ;-) 

lg DaViD


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Die Rahmenform bzw. das Rahmendesign ist einfach schrecklich und die Farbe ist auch sehr unschön (kann auch Foto liegen). Ich mag einfach den Gesamteindruch garnicht!


----------



## Der P (28. Dezember 2008)

*erledigt*


----------



## Froschkatze (29. Dezember 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/250020]
	

[/URL]


----------



## RockyShocky (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie fahren sich die Rocket Ron?
Ansonsten sieht es ja schon um die 9kg aus, oder drunter?  ... die Hope Scheiben find ich 1A !
Obwohl,die gibt´s doch auch mit rotem Innenkranz, wären die nicht stimmiger gewesen?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Blau sieht einfach nur schei.. aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschkatze (29. Dezember 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Wie fahren sich die Rocket Ron?
> Ansonsten sieht es ja schon um die 9kg aus, oder drunter?  ... die Hope Scheiben find ich 1A !
> Obwohl,die gibt´s doch auch mit rotem Innenkranz, wären die nicht stimmiger gewesen?


Die Rocket Ron finde ich wirklich toll, aber ich möchte in diesem Thread keine Unterhaltung über Reifen beginnen.
Habe mal 8,8 kg gewogen. Das aktuelle Gewicht weiß ich nicht, doch es sollten jetzt noch ein paar Gramm weniger sein.
Die Hope-Bremsscheiben wiegen 50 g/Stück (160 mm). *<-- EDIT: falsche Angabe*
Ja, angesichts des Rahmens wären rot eloxierte Teile wohl passender, aber erstens hatte ich vorher einen schwarzen Canyon-Rahmen,
wo sich natürlich kein Rot im Rahmen mit den blauen Teilen gebissen hat und zweitens finde ich das eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm.
Mir gefällt dieser blaue Ton sehr, auch an diesem Rahmen. Außerdem ist blau meine Lieblingsfarbe 

Hier noch ein älteres Foto, auf dem man auch die blauen Tune-Naben und Nokons besser sieht:


----------



## matzest84 (29. Dezember 2008)

@Froschkatze: hast du dich bei den Gewichten der Bremsscheiben nicht etwas vertan? Denke kaum, dass sie leichter sind als Aluscheiben. Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren


----------



## ewoq (29. Dezember 2008)

160mm hope floatings liegen eigentlich um 90g


----------



## chri55 (29. Dezember 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> 160mm hope floatings liegen eigentlich um 90g



zum Beweis: klick


----------



## matzest84 (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Annahme war ich eigentlich auch......naja sicherlich verschrieben....war nur verwundert


----------



## Froschkatze (29. Dezember 2008)

Ups, ja da habe ich mich sicherlich vertan. Dass ich die Scheiben gewogen habe, ist ein paar Monate her. Sorry


----------



## Sascha Koch (29. Dezember 2008)

Froschkatze schrieb:


> Ups, ja da habe ich mich sicherlich vertan. Dass ich die Scheiben gewogen habe, ist ein paar Monate her. Sorry



lass Dich nicht ärgern Froschkatze, Blau ist geil
Hier meckern meistens die Leute, die nen Fully aus dem Baumarkt haben.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Ein Klein Palomino ,
der weisse Speedneedle kommt nächste Woche, zum fahren komme ich nicht bis dahin , sorry also für die seltsame Sattelstellung


----------



## moe 11 (29. Dezember 2008)

krasser sitzwinkel fürn cc bike


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

der weisse Speedneedle kommt nächste Woche, zum fahren komme ich nicht bis dahin , sorry also für die seltsame Sattelstellung  


Danke fürs sorgfältige lesen vorm losschreiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (29. Dezember 2008)

was hat das mit dem winkel zu tun?


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Dezember 2008)

So, dann mal hier mein neues Bike für 2009, gerade fertig geworden:





Bessere Kulisse folgt, sobald ich morgen von Arbeit komme, irgendwo wo es nicht so unordentlich ist^^.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Dezember 2008)

Zu viel weiß am Palomino, wie ich finde. Stütze, Felgen, Vorbau und Züge fänd' ich 'ner anderen Farbwahl besser. Ansonsten wär's ja ein sehr schönes Rad...


----------



## moe 11 (29. Dezember 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> was hat das mit dem winkel zu tun?



des möcht ich auch mal wissen.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

auf die schnelle montiert !


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

hab ja noch andere zum fahren


----------



## enweh (30. Dezember 2008)

Chic.


----------



## mucho (30. Dezember 2008)

stimmiger aufbau.
welche länge hat die stütze?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Dezember 2008)

380 mm bei 140 gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Nach langem hin und her jetzt doch, wer weis wie lange ich es noch fahre.


























Grüße Ike


----------



## enweh (31. Dezember 2008)

Ganz schön zugeramscht ; )


----------



## mucho (31. Dezember 2008)

mit dem reifen auf der rolle?!


----------



## dragon07 (31. Dezember 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> mit dem reifen auf der rolle?!



Nein

Damit 






Dient nur manchmal als Stellplatz.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Erik91 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Hai Light:

Lrs: American Classic im Renneinsatz und sonst Onyx mit Mavic Xc 717 Felgen!
Lenker: XLC Pro Lite
Vorbau: Smica Pro Lite
Sattel/Sattelstütze: Selle Italia SLR XC / Ritchey Pro V2
Rahmen: Hai Light Rot/weß
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Team
Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT bis auf shifter
Reifen: Geax - Saguaro , Michelin , Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 , Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1
Schnellspanner: A2Z Ti in gold
Bremsen: Avid SL komplett


----------



## ewoq (31. Dezember 2008)

besser kann man räder kaum präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (31. Dezember 2008)

Renntrimm für 2009



Mein MTB im Renntrimm für 2009. Die Gabel wurde von 80 auf 100 mm angehoben. XTR Pedale montiert. Der schwache Manitou 3way Dämpfer durch einen DT Swiss l 210 ersetzt. Der Lenker ist jetzt ein Syntace Duraflite Carbon und die Hörnchen wurden um 10 mm gekürzt. Die silberenen Messing Nippel durch goldene Alu ersetzt. Die Bremsscheiben sind jetzt 180/180 Windcutter.Nur der Vorderreifen kommt noch neu. Aber der Conti Mountain King SS 2,4 der mir geliefert wurde wog 601 Gramm und ging gleich wieder zurück!










Gruß k67


----------



## DC. (31. Dezember 2008)

geiles cube


----------



## wieweitnoch? (31. Dezember 2008)

wie ist der Sattel eingefärbt ?


----------



## kastel67 (31. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> wie ist der Sattel eingefärbt ?



Beim Sattler komplett neu bezogen.


----------



## enweh (31. Dezember 2008)

Technisch sehr anspruchsvolles Gerät, nur die wenig korrelierenden Goldtöne mindern meines Erachtens die Optik ungemein.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (31. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht noch ein andere Kurbel , hast du ein extrabild von dem Sattel wo die Sitzschale  mit dem Leder besser zu sehen ist ?


----------



## Lanoss (31. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich warum die Dinger nicht mehr Hörnchen sondern Baends heißen. ;-)

Aber sehr schick isses.


----------



## kastel67 (31. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> vielleicht noch ein andere Kurbel , hast du ein extrabild von dem Sattel wo die Sitzschale  mit dem Leder besser zu sehen ist ?


----------



## Piktogramm (31. Dezember 2008)

So nen schwarz Goldnes mit ähnlichen Komponenten fährt im Raum Dresden rum, ist das Zufall oder gerade Mode?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (31. Dezember 2008)

wirklich schick,
bei den eloxierten Teilen ist halt immer das Problem das die Tönungen farblich etwas auseinandergehen . Ist bei den roten Tune Naben bei meinem Schmolke leider so, hat mich zuerst sehr geärgert .

Gibt Schlimmeres!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das "Goldenbike" ja optisch ganz interessant, aber ärgert man sich da nicht zu "Schei$$e", wenn man es im Gelände richtig krachen lässt und evtl. mal unsanft absteigt und die Kiste dann auch noch eine Büschung oder den Trail runterutscht?


----------



## CrossTec (31. Dezember 2008)

@kastel67
Das Rad sieht top aus, aber der Lenker!
Probier mal das Lenkerband mit Schrumpfschlauch zu befestigen. Das schlägt weniger Falten.


----------



## kastel67 (31. Dezember 2008)

dre schrieb:


> Ich finde das "Goldenbike" ja optisch ganz interessant, aber ärgert man sich da nicht zu "Schei$$e", wenn man es im Gelände richtig krachen lässt und evtl. mal unsanft absteigt und die Kiste dann auch noch eine Büschung oder den Trail runterutscht?



Nö, nicht wirklich! Das Rad hat 2008 wenn man genau hinschaut gut gelitten.







Gruß k67


----------



## mucho (31. Dezember 2008)

geile fotos ....aber das rad will mir nicht gefallen. das gold passt nicht zum rahmen.

guten rutsch euch allen!


----------



## MöveBasti (1. Januar 2009)

das bike ist geil aber das trikot ist noch besser war das beim marathon in st.ingbert? hab dich da glaub gesehn


----------



## Jierdan (1. Januar 2009)

das erste Bild ist jedenfalls von Lambrecht, was ein sehr geiles Rennen war. 
Sehr unfair, von mir haben sie es nicht geschafft, scharfe photos mit natürlichen Farben zu machen


----------



## kastel67 (1. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Fachleute. 
Bild 1 Gäsbock/Lamprecht
Bild 2 Bank 1 Saar/St. Ingbert


----------



## Flo cube (1. Januar 2009)

Moin moin, paar Fotos von den meinen aus der Hammerburg.
*wünsche allen ein schönes 2009. ;-)*


----------



## hellrazor (2. Januar 2009)

Mein Ersatzbike. Eben fertig geworden.
Gruß, Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (2. Januar 2009)

das foto mit dem Rauch ist ja mal geil 


@hellrazor: sehr vorsichtig mit dem Reifen , dass ja nicht dreckig wird *hehe*


----------



## maggi>B (2. Januar 2009)

Das Ersatzbike gefällt mir, was wiegt das Nakamura?


----------



## owdtaucher (2. Januar 2009)

mit neuer Gabel


----------



## moraa (2. Januar 2009)

hellrazor schrieb:


> Mein Ersatzbike. Eben fertig geworden.
> Gruß, Mirko



Gefällt mir prinzipiell sehr gut. Nur das Gold im Steuersatz und die silberne Kurbel stören. Kurbel passend zum Schaltwerk, schwarzer Steuersatz und ebensolche Griffe würden das schöne Rahmenblau besser zur Geltung bringen. Ansonsten:


----------



## xas (2. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Bastelprojekt "aus alt macht neu", das gestern fertig geworden ist. Momentan mit Stadtbereifung, sonst Nobby Nics und Klickpedale.


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Renntrimm für 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schönes Fully,
darf man Fragen wie leicht es ist ?!

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (2. Januar 2009)

Bitte beachtet meine Suche in der Signatur, danke!


----------



## kastel67 (2. Januar 2009)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Schönes Fully,
> darf man Fragen wie leicht es ist ?!
> 
> Grüße
> Patrick



Nicht wirklich leicht mit 11,2 kg brutto fahrfertig mit allem. Da das Bike aber auch wirklich im Rennbetrieb gefahren wird, muss ein Kompromiss aus Gewicht/Kosten/Funktion/Haltbarkeit gefunden werden.

Gruß k67


----------



## hellrazor (2. Januar 2009)

maggi>B schrieb:


> Das Ersatzbike gefällt mir, was wiegt das Nakamura?



Danke, im Moment 10.8 Kg. Also nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Dafür genug Tuningpotenzial. 



moraa schrieb:


> Gefällt mir prinzipiell sehr gut. Nur das Gold im Steuersatz und die silberne Kurbel stören. Kurbel passend zum Schaltwerk, schwarzer Steuersatz und ebensolche Griffe würden das schöne Rahmenblau besser zur Geltung bringen. Ansonsten:



Ja, bei der Kurbel gebe ich dir recht. Die XT stammt noch aus der Restekiste. Eine graue XTR aus der alten 900er Serie wäre ein Traum; nur leider sehr schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Carcassonne (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finds ja immer wider geil, wie die Photos von den Rennen so manipuliert werden, daß die Abfahrten echt dramatisch steil aussehen. Leider vergessen die Leute dann immer die Bäume im Hintergrund geradezurücken, so wie bei unserem Nutella-Boy oben....


----------



## Plums (3. Januar 2009)

Hehe, is das geil!


----------



## gtbiker (3. Januar 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ich finds ja immer wider geil, wie die Photos von den Rennen so manipuliert werden, daß die Abfahrten echt dramatisch steil aussehen. Leider vergessen die Leute dann immer die Bäume im Hintergrund geradezurücken, so wie bei unserem Nutella-Boy oben....


Die einzige Manipulation bist du!


Du solltest vielleicht mal  nen Downhill- oder Freeridefilm gucken....


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Januar 2009)

@Flo_cube: Sry, aber bei dem Votec packt mich das kalte Grausen (schöne Farbe, aber der Rest... ), was bei den beiden folgenden Bikes nur wenig nachlässt.  Sind sicher technisch i.O. und zweckmäßig, aber optisch (abgesehen vom Cube, das geht einigermaßen) m.M.n. nah an der totalen Katastrophe.

Das schwarz-goldene AMS finde ich an sich prima, aber die goldene Stütze trägt zu dick auf und ist zu viel des Guten. Eine schwarze Stütze + schwarze Kurbel mit goldenen Schrauben, dann wäre das ne Runde Sache. Und 11,2 Kilo Gewicht finde ich aller Ehren wert, immerhin reden wir hier von nem Alufully. Darf ich fragen, welches Modelljahr der Rahmen ist? Diese verspielten Ausfallenden sind mir an einem AMS noch nie aufgefallen, gibts schon länger nicht mehr oder?

So, und damit ich hier nicht schon wieder gegen die Threadregeln verstoße noch ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Tour mit einigen kleinen Updates. Konstruktive Kritik ist wie immer willkommen.





















Rechter Schaltzug wird noch gekürzt und bei den Gabeldecals muss ich nochmal ran, die lösen sich teilweise schon wieder. Sonst ist es erstmal fertig. Fährt sich absolut traumhaft.


----------



## enweh (3. Januar 2009)

Schwarzer Flaschenghalter ggf.


----------



## moraa (3. Januar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Teil!


----------



## Hamsterkotze (3. Januar 2009)

das lappiere ist wunderschön bis auf den weissen vorbau..würde stattdessen weisse griffe verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Januar 2009)

Leider bleiben weisse Griffe nicht lange weiss !

Sehr schönes Teil ! Auch mit weissem Vorbau!   

Blau weiss kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## spanky306 (4. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr und stets eine handbreit Dreck unter der Kurbel.


----------



## Flo cube (4. Januar 2009)

@Jaypeare,no probl.-denke mal am TOX stört sich der Optik-Fan mitrecht an Gabel,Sattel,Felgen...wurde aus Resten zusammen gestellt (günstig), Zweck: Einkaufs-bike zum unbeobachten abstellen vor Einkaufszentr. usw.
der XTR-'95 Antrieb ist m.M. über jeden (auch optischen) Zweifel erhaben.
das Bike fährt übrigens saugut....was für mich immer am meisten zählt


----------



## Joob (4. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


>




@ Kastel67

Kannst du mir die Adresse des Sattlers mitteilen. Der hat ja echt 1a   Arbeit geleistet. Der weiße Speedneedle am Bike meiner Frau müsste nämlich auch neu bezogen werden.

An deinem Bike würde sich noch die goldene Kette von KMC gut machen. Die fahre ich auf meinem Renner und bin sehr zufrieden. Kannste dir ja auf meinen Fotos mal anschauen. Die Schaltperformance ist sogar tatsächlich einen Tick besser als mit ner XTR Kette.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. Januar 2009)

Das würde mich auch interessieren!
Kann mich auch nur anschliessen im Bezug auf Sattel und Kette !

Top    

Und Klasse aussehen tut die Kette auch


----------



## dragon07 (4. Januar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren!
> Kann mich auch nur anschliessen im Bezug auf Sattel und Kette !
> 
> Top
> ...



Hi
Dem schlisse ich mich doch auch an, fahre die Kette als 10Sl  nur nicht über die Wintermonate  die letzte habe ich über 8500 km gequält  mit dem Sram Golden Power Link ne geile Kombi, ich würde mir aber eine Power Link einpacken.

Grüße Ike


----------



## DerEismann (4. Januar 2009)

Hm...

Ike.... Warum würdest Du nur unbedingt ein Ersatztglied 
mitnehmen???  Ein Kettennieter wäre auch noch 
ganz nützlich...

Gruß, derOlli


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2009)

Mal ein aktuelles Foto von gestern...


----------



## Hänschen (4. Januar 2009)

Sehr geiles Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschkatze (4. Januar 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mal ein aktuelles Foto von gestern...


Warum fällt das Rad nicht um?


----------



## maggi>B (4. Januar 2009)

Viel cooler finde ich das auch keine Fußspuren im Schnee zu sehen sind.


----------



## maxihb (4. Januar 2009)

Fotoshop?


----------



## Assfight (4. Januar 2009)

Da sieht man's mit Stock 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5448373#post5448373


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Januar 2009)

Schönes Bike, klasse Foto! Gewicht? Ich wär noch für ne schwarze Kurbel.


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Januar 2009)

Ein Schneehase niedlich 

Ne schönes Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, klasse Foto! Gewicht? Ich wär noch für ne schwarze Kurbel.



Gewicht? Viel zu viel... Die Basis stimmt bei dem Rad nicht, um es wirklich leicht zu kriegen. Hab noch ein Hardtail, welches recht leicht ist.

Schwarze Kurbel kommt sicher mal... Aber erst nach dem geplanten Alpen-X 2009 ;-)


----------



## Der P (4. Januar 2009)

Wie immer sehr schöne Fotos Herr Rico. Und zumindest 2 sehr schöne Linsen im Gepäck


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Fotoshop?




Ich gestehe... Stöckchen weg... Spuren im Schnee beseitigt, Horizont begradigt... Sowas halt ;-)


----------



## kastel67 (4. Januar 2009)

Joob schrieb:


> @ Kastel67
> 
> Kannst du mir die Adresse des Sattlers mitteilen. Der hat ja echt 1a   Arbeit geleistet. Der weiße Speedneedle am Bike meiner Frau müsste nämlich auch neu bezogen werden.
> 
> An deinem Bike würde sich noch die goldene Kette von KMC gut machen. Die fahre ich auf meinem Renner und bin sehr zufrieden. Kannste dir ja auf meinen Fotos mal anschauen. Die Schaltperformance ist sogar tatsächlich einen Tick besser als mit ner XTR Kette.



Moin,

der Sattler ist Privat. Der macht das nur unter Freunden. Aber im Ebay bietet immer eine Firma in Darmstadt diesen Service an.
Die *%$&§* KMC hatte ich schon mal montiert. Lief recht knochig und nach 300 km im Rennbetrieb fiel die Rohloff Lehre durch.  39,99.- /300 km macht 0,133 pro Kilometer...da kann ich fast Taxi für fahren......


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Januar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Blau weiss kommt mir bekannt vor



Meinst du dein Klein? Auch ein sehr schöner Aufbau. Die Next LP in weiß war immer mein Traum. Aber der extrem flache Sitzwinkel sieht schon gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Januar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Meinst du dein Klein? Auch ein sehr schöner Aufbau. Die Next LP in weiß war immer mein Traum. Aber der extrem flache Sitzwinkel sieht schon gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.



Der Sitzwinkel hängt mit dem aussergewöhnlichem Hinterbau zusammen,
da stören sich viele Zeitgenossen dran,
aber frag mal die Jungs die schonmal damit gefahren sind


----------



## ikimasu (6. Januar 2009)

Habe auch mal ein Schneebild gemacht


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2009)

Rahmen zu klein?

Schönes Foto, tolles Bike, aber ein wenig einfallslos aufgebaut. Der Rahmen hätte mehr Fantasie verdient.


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällts! Aber irgendwie stimmen die Proportionen wirklich nicht so recht... Der Spacerturm sieht leider gar nicht so schick aus.

Anyway...Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß
Johnny

P.S.: 5D MK II... Nicht schlecht


----------



## ikimasu (6. Januar 2009)

Ne, die Rahmengröße (53cm) passt gut. Wirkt nur etwas verzerrt, weil der Lenker recht hoch sitzt. Aber fürs Frühjahr soll sich in dem Bereich eh noch was verändern, dann kommt da ein Spacer raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2009)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Ne, die Rahmengröße (53cm) passt gut. Wirkt nur etwas verzerrt, weil der Lenker recht hoch sitzt. Aber fürs Frühjahr soll sich in dem Bereich eh noch was verändern, dann kommt da ein Spacer raus.



Respekt! Ne 53er Rahmenhöhe, dann Spacer ohne Ende, die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag draussen und noch ne hohen Rizer-Lenker. 
Wie groß bist du denn, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Schätze mal so um die 2 m???
Sehr schöner Rahmen!  Simplon macht schöne Bikes.


----------



## ikimasu (6. Januar 2009)

Ne, nicht ganz so groß, bin 1,92. Habe aber relativ lange Beine. Ist also nicht so, dass ich da wie der Yeti auf dem Rad hänge, auch wenn das bei dem Schnee bestimmt super aussehen würde 

In Natura sehen die Proportionen des Rades auch noch mal anders aus. Ich fühle mich mit der Geometrie jedenfalls sauwohl. Aber wie gesagt: Das Cockpit wird die kommenden Wochen eh geändert und bei der Gelegenheit werde ich auch gleich mal eine sportlichere Sitzposition ausprobieren und einen Spacer rausnehmen.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2009)

Dann bist du nur 2 cm größer als ich. Mein Cube hat auch ne Rahmenhöhe von 53 cm, aber anscheinend sind meine Beine nicht so lang wie Deine. 
Tendiere aber mittlerweile lieber zu etwas kleineren Rahmen 50-52 cm. Sind etwas wendiger und bin der Meinung, dass bei meinem Rotwild der Schwerpunkt etwas niedriger ist. Fühle mich mehr in das Rad integriert als beim Cube. Aber wie du schon sagtest, die Sitzposition ist bei jedem anders und es ist wichtig, dass sie passt. Bei meinem Centurion habe ich auch eine viel racelatiger Sitzposition. Mein Marathon-Bike eben.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2009)

Hmmm. Musst du wissen, wenn du dich so wohl fühlst. Sieht aber schon sehr seltsam aus, Riesen-Sattelstützenauszug + Spacerwolkenkratzer + Rizer, deutet für mich eindeutig auf zu kleinen Rahmen hin.

Kommst du denn damit nicht arg weit hinters Tretlager und hat das keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Federperformance? Weiß noch, dass ich mal nem Kumpel mit 1,90 mein 18"-Fully geliehen hatte und er keinen Berg hochkam, weil das Heck trotz eigentlich passendem Dämpferdruck total wegsackte. Gewichtsverteilung passte einfach nicht mehr...

Das sah dann ähnlich aus .


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2009)

Eine Rahmenhöhe von 53 cm entspricht 21 Zoll. 50 cm sind knappe 20 Zoll und 18 Zoll sind in der Regel 45 bis 48 cm.

Tabelle gibt`s hier.

Klar dass dein Kumpel bei 190 cm Körpergröße nicht mit einem 18 Zoll Bike klar kam. Geht mir auch so. Mein Centurion-Rahmen ist ist 51 cm hoch, also 20 Zoll. Kleiner sollte der Rahmen nicht sein bei meiner Größe.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2009)

War auf ikimasu bezogen, nicht auf dich. Sry, hätte ich kennzeichnen sollen.


----------



## ikimasu (6. Januar 2009)

jmr-biking hat recht: 18" kann man wirklich nicht mit 21" vergleichen.^^ Welche Oberrohrlänge hatte denn das Rad? 18"-Räder findet man ja eigentlich noch in der Kinderabteilung  

Die Steigperformance ist jedenfalls sehr gut. Mit einem 605mm Oberrohr kann man davon auch bei meiner Größe ausgehen. Dann zur Sattelstütze: Die guckt 290mm heraus. Finde das eigentlich nicht außergewöhnlich viel. 

Aber es ist auch quark, da eine Ferndiagnose zu versuchen. Ich habe extra bei einem Händler gekauft, der eine 53er Rahmenhöhe zum Testen im Laden stehen hatte, damit ich mir sicher gehen kann, dass der Rahmen passt. Und das tut er


----------



## matsch (6. Januar 2009)

> Aber es ist auch quark, da eine Ferndiagnose zu versuchen. Ich habe extra bei einem Händler gekauft, der eine 53er Rahmenhöhe zum Testen im Laden stehen hatte, damit ich mir sicher gehen kann, dass der Rahmen passt. Und das tut er



Sieht aber leider nicht so aus. Ich würde wieder zum Händler gehen *duckundweg*


----------



## fatboy (6. Januar 2009)

matsch schrieb:


> Sieht aber leider nicht so aus



Wie oft denn jetzt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn er meint der passt, dann passt der auch!
Solange man sich auf einem Bike wohl fühlt können Tabellen sonst was erzählen.
Ich war mit knapp über 187cm auch "nur" ein 19", mein altes Yeti war sogar nur 17,5" und hat auch super gepasst und mir über 10 Jahre viel Spaß bereitet.
Und nun wieder Bilder


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn er meint der passt, dann passt der auch!
Solange man sich auf einem Bike wohl fühlt können Tabellen sonst was erzählen.
Ich war mit knapp über 187cm auch "nur" ein 19", mein altes Yeti war sogar nur 17,5" und hat auch super gepasst und mir über 10 Jahre viel Spaß bereitet.
Und nun wieder Bilder


----------



## moraa (6. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr solche Diskussionen nicht per PN machen oder warum glaub ihr wird im Titel gleich mit mehreren Ausrufezeichen darauf hingewiesen, dass hier "(NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)" gezeigt werden sollten?

Auch wenn das Rad schon öfter hier drin ist:


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Januar 2009)

Schönes Rad. Für den Anfänger, du hast Felgen mit schwarzen Bremsflanken? Erzähl mir mehr


----------



## moraa (6. Januar 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Für den Anfänger, du hast Felgen mit schwarzen Bremsflanken? Erzähl mir mehr



Danke. Sind Felgen mit Ceramic-Beschichtung.


----------



## chri55 (6. Januar 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> du hast Felgen mit schwarzen Bremsflanken? Erzähl mir mehr



ich nehme an, noch relativ neu und deshalb noch nicht runtergebremst. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (6. Januar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ich nehme an, noch relativ neu und deshalb noch nicht runtergebremst. oder?



Mittlerweile 7 (?) Jahre alt. 2 davon viel gefahren.


----------



## flob.23 (7. Januar 2009)

Nach Langzeit-Passiv-Lesen poste ich nun hier mal mein MTB - ein Cube HPC vom Team Rothaus Cube. Der Rahmen ist im Vergleich zur Serie nur mit Klarlack lackiert - drunter ist das nackte Carbon. Damit soll der Rahmen nochmal ca. 100 - 150 Gramm leichter sein als die üppig lackierte Serie (nicht selbst nachgewogen). Die Austattung im Detail:

Rahmen: Cube HPC
Gabel: RockShox SID Team
Schaltung: Shimano XTR Dual Control
Bremsen: Shimano XTR
Laufradsatz: Shimano XTR
Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic (v) & Racing Ralph (h)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Sattelstütze: Syntace Carbon P6
Pedale: Shimano XT

Gesamtgewicht ist mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter bei ca. 9,3 - 9,5 kg. Leider habe ich nur eine recht unexakte Personenwaage (Differenzmessung). Vom Fahren ist das Ding wirklich sehr angenehm. Nur bei technischen Abfahrten könnte die Steifigkeit im Lenkkopf noch etwas höher sein. Da war ich von meinem Storck Rebel Pro anderes gewohnt.

Geplante Änderungen:

Neue Reifen (Schwalbe Rocket Ron)
Anderer Flaschenhalter

Wegen möglicher optischer Verschönerungen bin ich für konstruktive Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Stalliondisc (7. Januar 2009)




----------



## Der P (7. Januar 2009)

Öhm.... und was soll das Katalog Bild von nem naja (ein Rad ist es ja schon irgendwie) hier?


----------



## dragon07 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi

Zu  Stalliondisc






Grüße Ike


----------



## Slow (7. Januar 2009)

Dann setz ich mein Rad auch mal noch hier rein:


----------



## 54mm (7. Januar 2009)

der beweis, dass man auch ohne komponenten für 6000 ein richtig chices Rad aufbauen kann! Ich finds geil. Wie macht sich der RaRa im Schnee?


----------



## moraa (7. Januar 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Dann setz ich mein Rad auch mal noch hier rein:



Gefällt mir gut. 
Nox-Schriftzug und alle Schrauben in silber würden mMn noch besser passen.


----------



## Stalliondisc (8. Januar 2009)

na da scheinen wohl ein paar richtig nett zu sein.
weiter so jungs!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2009)

Stalliondisc schrieb:


> na da scheinen wohl ein paar richtig nett zu sein.
> weiter so jungs!



Na ja, ein Katalogbild von einem 13 kg schwerem Hardtail für knapp 600 Euro in in CC-Leichtbauforum reinzusetzen ist auch etwas fehl am Platze. 

Hättest ja wenigstens ein Foto von Deinem Rad machen können oder mal was dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (8. Januar 2009)

nix Leichttbau hier!
und hört auf darauf rumzumekern, katalog foto nein, aber jeder sein bike wie ers mag.
nicht jeder hat tausende von euro für ein bike übrig.


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Januar 2009)

ikimasu schrieb:


> 18" kann man wirklich nicht mit 21" vergleichen.^^ Welche Oberrohrlänge hatte denn das Rad? 18"-Räder findet man ja eigentlich noch in der Kinderabteilung



Effektiv: 600
Real: Was bei 575 bis 580

Also knapp größer als ein Kinderrad. 

War halt sehr stark geslopet, und bei 73° Sitzwinkel kam mein Kumpel mit entsprechend weiter ausgezogener SaStü (waren auch so knapp 30cm Auszug) so weit hinters Tretlager, dass es die Kinematik total versaut hat. War aber auch ein völlig anderes Federungsprinzip als bei deinem Simplon.


----------



## ikimasu (8. Januar 2009)

600mm ist für ein 18" Rad aber extrem lang. Was ist denn das für ein Rad?



Jaypeare schrieb:


> ...und bei 73° Sitzwinkel kam mein Kumpel mit entsprechend weiter ausgezogener SaStü (waren auch so knapp 30cm Auszug) so weit hinters Tretlager...



Das kommst du bei einem größeren Rahmen aber genau so. Der Sitzwinkel ist bei den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen ja (fast?) immer gleich. Bei gleicher Sitzhöhe bist du also immer gleich weit hinter dem Tretlager, egal wie groß der Rahmen ist. Entscheidend ist das Oberrohr (ggf. +Vorbau) und die Sattelüberhöhung. Die Kettenstrebenlänge ändert sich mit den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen ja im Normalfall leider auch nicht.


----------



## burn (8. Januar 2009)

Weihnachtskartenbild


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2009)

Cooles Graffiti


----------



## Slow (8. Januar 2009)

Hi!



54mm schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der RaRa im Schnee?



Also bin ihn gerade extra für dich geafahren und muss sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin! Der Seitenhalt ist war nicht bombastisch, dafür konnte ich im Schnee gut bremsen und vorallem auch sehr gut Antreten. Allerdings muss man sagen, dass der RR auch nagelneu ist und dem entsprechend noch Profil hat. 
Ansonsten ist der Rollwiderstand ebenfalls recht gering. Mal schauen, wie er sich im Matsch schlägt. Wenn er dann noch halbwechs pannensicher ist, ist es mein Traumreifen. Das Gewicht hat sich schon durch die Reifen und leicht Schläuche merklich verändert. Da kann ich die schlechtere Optik doch in Kauf nehmen. 

Und danke für dein Lob noch! 


an Moraa:

Dir auch danke für das Lob und den Kommentar beim Bild! 
Zu deinem Kritikpunkt: Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. Als ich noch die Maxxis Reifen drauf hatte, kam das Gelbe bzw. Goldene viel besser rüber. 
Entweder muss ich jetzt wieder die Schrauben anpassen, oder vielleicht geht es, wenn ich andere silberne Parts gegen schwarze tausche. Mal schauen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir das Lob nur zurückgeben, deine Bilder sind auch sehr gut und dein Rad macht sowieso eine Menge her!

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Stalliondisc (8. Januar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Katalogbild von einem 13 kg schwerem Hardtail für knapp 600 Euro in in CC-Leichtbauforum reinzusetzen ist auch etwas fehl am Platze.
> 
> Hättest ja wenigstens ein Foto von Deinem Rad machen können oder mal was dazu schreiben sollen.




es hat 750 gekostet, ist aber unwichtig.

ich habe meine fehler eingesehen und verstanden.
wenn man die kritik ähnlich wie du dazu geäußert hätte, hätte ich auch kein problem damit gehabt.

was mich jedoc nervt, sind diese möchtegernsuperbiker die zu jedem kleinen fehler ihrn scheiß senf dazu abgeben müssen nur weil sie in ihren anfangszeiten ähnlich fertiggemacht wurden.
traurig ist das.

ich will nicht wissen, was von _denen _jetzt dazu kommt.


----------



## kastel67 (8. Januar 2009)

Stalliondisc schrieb:


> es hat 750 gekostet, ist aber unwichtig.
> 
> ich habe meine fehler eingesehen und verstanden.
> wenn man die kritik ähnlich wie du dazu geäußert hätte, hätte ich auch kein problem damit gehabt.
> ...



Recht hast Du! Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Januar 2009)

zu Stalliondisc: Hattet ihr dass nicht bei euren ersten Bikes? Das ihr stolz darauf wart? Ich wusste vor 8 Jahren auch noch nicht was man alles basteln kann. Ausserdem ist es ja ein CC Bike. Nur das katalogbild ist vielleicht ungünstig gewesen^^ 

Wir sind hier ja noch nichtmal im Leichtbauforum.

Also, etwas freundlicher und alle sind glücklich.

MfG

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalliondisc (9. Januar 2009)

was hatte ich mit den ersten bikes? sy nicht verstanden.

ja, das mit dem katalogbild war dumm. ich sehs ein


----------



## Sateless (9. Januar 2009)

Stalliondisc schrieb:


> was hatte ich mit den ersten bikes? sy nicht verstanden.
> 
> ja, das mit dem katalogbild war dumm. ich sehs ein



naja bist du nicht stolz wie oskar aus dem laden gegangen, wo du das rad gekauft hast? (oder hast 5 nächte vor vorfreude schlecht geschlafen, bis der packetdienst anrollt) oder sowas? 

das mit dem bild war vieleicht unvorsichtig, aber man kann glaube ich kaum deutlicher zeigen, wie sinnfrei es ist, hier auf platte kritik zu hören/ sie ernst zu nehmen - aber wie ungemein wertvoll manch konstruktiver beitrag ist.


----------



## rboncube (9. Januar 2009)

@stalliondisc: jetzt stellst du noch ein selbstgemachtes Bild von deinem Bike rein und gut ist´s. Ich finds nicht schlecht, die Bergamonts sieht man viel zu wenig hier. Bauen echt nette Räder

@slow: ich finde denn RaRa auch super im Schnee, hatte jedenfalls noch keine Probleme damit. Bin in 2008 die ganze Saison gefahren (ca.4500km) und hatte keinen Platten. Wenn du noch mehr Gewicht sparen möchtest, währe der Rocket Ron interessant. Ist noch mal einiges leichter, bei angeblich verbesserter Traktion und Seitenhalt. Hab schon nen Satz bestellt, hoffe er kommt bald.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Stalliondisc (9. Januar 2009)

achso, ja, ich war echt mehr als froh,^^

das mit dem foto mach ich morgen, bzw. übermorgen.

und das bike ist echt saugut für den preis.

ein kumpel von mir hat das specialized rockhopper, kostet 300 mehr und ist eig. grob gesehen nicht besser


----------



## RockyShocky (9. Januar 2009)

Stalliondisc schrieb:


> achso, ja, ich war echt mehr als froh,^^
> 
> das mit dem foto mach ich morgen, bzw. übermorgen.
> 
> ...



Dafür ist es aber auch ein Specialized 
Was nicht heissen soll,dass dein Bike nicht mithalten kann für weniger Geld (wird bestimmt sogar was besser ausgestattet sein,schätze ich...) 
Jedenfalls viel Spass mit dem Gerät


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2009)

@stalliondisc: Sorry, mit dem Leichtbauforum habe ich mich vertan, da ich zur selben Zeit noch in einem solchen am schreiben war. 
Sicher bist du stolz auf dein Bike, so wie ich auch immer bei einem Neukauf stolz drauf war. 
Aber ich denke, wenn dir das biken Spaß macht, irgendwann an den Punkt kommst, an dem du mehr und ein besseres Bike willst. So geht das vielen hier. Und dann geht das aufrüsten und umbauen los.  Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike und bin gespannt auf die ersten echten Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (9. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte nur Bilder! 
Jetzt mal mein neu aufgebautes erstes MTB, Cross Country anno 1992 und es war auch bei 12,1 kg trotz 1999 DM und Alu Hauptrohre. War damals auch stolz wie OSKAR und bin es auch jetzt noch.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2009)

Coool


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Januar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur Bilder!
> Jetzt mal mein neu aufgebautes erstes MTB, Cross Country anno 1992 und es war auch über 12 kg trotz 1999 DM und Alu Hauptrohre. War damals auch stolz wie OSKAR und bin es auch jetzt noch.



sehr geil!!  
Stahl/Alu/Titan ist halt immer noch härter als Plastik...


----------



## Tom$ (9. Januar 2009)

Ist zwar von der falschen Seite fotographiert, aber was solls...mein Simplon Mythos:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## doctorhasenbein (9. Januar 2009)

Simplon is schon ne coole Marke......


----------



## Sateless (9. Januar 2009)

die hörnchen am raleigh sind  grandioso!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (9. Januar 2009)

die suche ich in weiss


----------



## faketreee (9. Januar 2009)

Das Simplon bitte nochmal fotografieren! Und dann mal den Hintergrund besser ausnutzen, wenn man schon so einen hat! (Und ich meine damit nicht das Balkongeländer  )


----------



## invincible (10. Januar 2009)

Bergamont Stallion


----------



## RockyShocky (11. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> sehr geil!!
> Stahl/Alu/Titan ist halt immer noch härter als Plastik...



Sorry aber für mich sieht das aus ,wie ein "bekifftes Zweihorn" mit Halsverkrümmung 

Und für Hoss Cartwright ist auch sofort Comfort vorhanden 

Aber trotz dessen, immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie die Entwicklung voranging .

Jedenfalls ein schönes Stück gepflegter MTB Geschichte , Hut ab 

Bis auf´s Cockpit gefällt es mir absolut !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. Januar 2009)

Update:    Beitrag 4346 jetzt mit Speedneedle !


----------



## dragon07 (11. Januar 2009)

Stalliondisc schrieb:


> es hat 750â¬ gekostet, ist aber unwichtig.
> 
> ich habe meine fehler eingesehen und verstanden.
> wenn man die kritik Ã¤hnlich wie du dazu geÃ¤uÃert hÃ¤tte, hÃ¤tte ich auch kein problem damit gehabt.
> ...




Hi
Ich finde das man auch ein wenig  spaÃ  mal abkÃ¶nnen muss.

Sorry aber so dramatisch war das doch nicht ?

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## GlanDas (11. Januar 2009)

Quelle: Forum Vélo Vert

Ich find das Teil ja richtig schick und wollts euch nicht vorenthalten.
Ein bischen mehr Sattelüberhöhung und es wäre perfekt.
Es ist nicht mein Bike


----------



## BierBaron (11. Januar 2009)

Meins ganz aktuell:


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

Abend!
mein Bike wurde mal umgebaut 9,4kg
bessere Bilder folgen...








lg DaViD


----------



## 4l3x (11. Januar 2009)

ich hätte noch nen speedneedle hier rummliegen damit du mal nen gescheiten sattel hättest 
die magura ist aber so umlackert?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht... Der Rahmen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, aber der Aufbau haut mit jetzt absolut nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Januar 2009)

@Bierbaron


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> ich hätte noch nen speedneedle hier rummliegen damit du mal nen gescheiten sattel hättest
> die magura ist aber so umlackert?



Speedneedle kommt noch danke  
aber dafür reichts geld nichtmehr -.-

ja hab sie so bei magura bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macw (11. Januar 2009)

Hat leider nur zu einem Versenderbike gereicht


----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2009)

So hier mal meins mit neuen Felgen und juicy Bremse.
Hab heute erstmal ne kleine probefahrt gemacht, echt super soweit.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. Januar 2009)

Aua     

die gelbe Schrift sticht im Auge


----------



## damonsta (11. Januar 2009)

Weiss ist Trend. Also wirds auf Teufel komm raus verbaut. Ziemlich hässlich.


----------



## Sateless (11. Januar 2009)

darf ich fragen, warum du dich für weiße felgen an nem schwarzgelben bike entschieden hast, rigger?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. Januar 2009)

ich finde das gelb ja viel störender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2009)

Sateless schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, warum du dich für weiße felgen an nem schwarzgelben bike entschieden hast, rigger?



Weil ich die Schwarzen Felgen satt hatte und mir das so ganz gut gefällt.


----------



## Medic-BHD (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier mal meins, ich weis Indoor Bilder sind nichts, aber ist gestern Abend fertig geworden und Wetter ist einfach nur doof.

Ride on ...




bilduploadr.de


----------



## damonsta (11. Januar 2009)

rigger schrieb:


> Weil ich die Schwarzen Felgen satt hatte und mir das so ganz gut gefällt.



Übersetzt steht hier: "Es ist in."


----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Übersetzt steht hier: "Es ist in."



Wenn du meinst....


----------



## 54mm (11. Januar 2009)

ist das ein Riser mit Hörnchen? 

ansonsten ist die Schrift wirklich a) zu gelb und b) zu groß.


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Januar 2009)

Könnte auch ein VRO sein. Wobei ich Riser mit Barends nicht so wild finde.
Ich schliesse mich meinen Vorpostern ansonsten an, sehr hässlich und wirkt insgesamt irgendwie zusammengewürfelt aus der Restekiste.
der Endorfin Rahmen an sich ist ja gut und Teamräder generell ja meist zugepflastert, aber das weiss und die Zusammenstellung der Parts wirkt nicht sehr gelungen.


----------



## thoralfw (11. Januar 2009)

wenn schon ein speed II mit weiss, dann EmJay seins


----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. Januar 2009)

Schönes Rad


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Schönes Rad




Falsch! 
Wunderschönes Rad


----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2009)

Natürlich ist mein Bike zusammengeschustert, die Black ist noch von meinem Stevens und schaltung is auch noch von dem.
Der Lenker is ein VRO in S.
mein Name sollte deutlich kleiner werden, gab mit endorfin aber  ein kleines Kommunikationsproblem wg. der größe und der länge der gabel.
Ich hab nicht so viel Geld über das ich mir jedes jahr ein neues bike kaufen kann oder ohne ende Teile fürs Bike.

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (11. Januar 2009)

@rigger: ich würde Endorfin verklagen......, können die ihn nicht günstig umlackieren? Die Anbauteile passen auch überhaupt nicht. Vernünftiger Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze kosten nicht die Welt und bringen in Sachen Optik und Gewicht einiges. Die weißen Laufräder mögen ja ganz hübsch sein, passen aber leider überhaupt nicht an dein Bike. Wenn sie noch in gutem Zustand sind, versuch sie doch zu verkaufen (weiß ist ja gerade sehr trendy,da geht bei Ebay schon was). Dann legste noch ein bischen was drauf und du bekommst einen schönen XT-LRS. Was man aus einem Endorfin machen kann, siehst du ja ein paar Posts weiter unten. Das weiss-goldene ist der Hammer.
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn dir dein Bike so gefällt dann lass es so. Vom Hocker hauts hier aber keinen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Jierdan (12. Januar 2009)

thoralfw schrieb:


> wenn schon ein speed II mit weiss, dann EmJay seins
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/5/8/5/2/_/large/CIMG1841.jpg



Ich glaube in Lambrecht von diesem Geschoss überholt worden zu sein... Bergab...


----------



## Matze. (12. Januar 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Quelle: Forum Vélo Vert
> 
> Ich find das Teil ja richtig schick und wollts euch nicht vorenthalten.
> Ein bischen mehr Sattelüberhöhung und es wäre perfekt.
> Es ist nicht mein Bike





Schaut schlimm aus wie ich finde ich kann nicht verstehen wie Specialized, eine Firma die sonst derart auf die Optik bedacht ist, ein derart schräges Rahmendesign entwerfen kann. Selbst die berüchtigten Corratecs sahen nicht schlimmer aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Januar 2009)

thoralfw schrieb:


> wenn schon ein speed II mit weiss, dann EmJay seins



Verzeihung, dass ich nochmal mit Bild zitiere, aber das musste sein. Einfach nur super!


----------



## promises (12. Januar 2009)

stimmt, war ja erst 10000 mal in dem Thread.


----------



## thoralfw (12. Januar 2009)

an solchen kunstwerken kann man sich eben nicht satt sehen


----------



## moraa (12. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder:


----------



## chri55 (12. Januar 2009)

ist das der Mythos? wie macht der sich im Schnee?


----------



## pedro77 (12. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (12. Januar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ist das der Mythos? wie macht der sich im Schnee?



Ja ist er. Hab keinen direkten Vergleich, ist aber absolut ausreichend griffig. Vorne ist aber die schmale Version mit 1,95" drauf. Kann sein dass er mit 2,1" und weniger Luft noch besser ist.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Ja ist er. Hab keinen direkten Vergleich, ist aber absolut ausreichend griffig. Vorne ist aber die schmale Version mit 1,95" drauf. Kann sein dass er mit 2,1" und weniger Luft noch besser ist.



Bin den zig Jahre gefahren und fand den auch im Schnee top, egal ob 1.95 oder 2.1.
Mir gefiel dein Speci mit Schaltung besser


----------



## moraa (12. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Bin den zig Jahre gefahren und fand den auch im Schnee top, egal ob 1.95 oder 2.1.
> Mir gefiel dein Speci mit Schaltung besser



So gehn die Geschmäcker auseinander Mir gefällts so momentan wesentlich besser. Vom (Ganzkörper-) Trainingseffekt ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Mario112 (12. Januar 2009)

pedro77 schrieb:


>



Na endlich mal ein KTM.
Dachte schon ich wäre hier alleine


----------



## doctorhasenbein (12. Januar 2009)

Gibts hier auch was von NICOLAI?


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Januar 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch was von NICOLAI?



Meinst Du sowas?







Die Sonntagsmorgenssemmelholreifen müssen aber mal wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (12. Januar 2009)

mal was anderes...mir gefällts. auch wenns kein cd ist, passt die lefty gut ans rad. kritik: vordere bremsleitung kürzen, gibt schönere vorbauten - n FRM wäre alternative


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Januar 2009)

Die FRM finde ich gruselig und passen eher so an die Fliegengewicht Plastebikes.
Der Hope ist schon OK, wobei der Tune Geiles Teil in Hinsicht auf die Sattelstütze auch gepasst hätte.


----------



## corfrimor (12. Januar 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch was von NICOLAI?



Oder vielleicht so was?


----------



## mete (12. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die FRM finde ich gruselig und passen eher so an die Fliegengewicht Plastebikes.
> Der Hope ist schon OK, wobei der Tune Geiles Teil in Hinsicht auf die Sattelstütze auch gepasst hätte.



Nö, hätte er nicht, der ist nämlich nicht für CD- Steuerrohre.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Januar 2009)

promises schrieb:


> stimmt, war ja erst 10000 mal in dem Thread.



Ja und? Das gilt nicht nur für das Endorfin, auch Moraas Stumpi ward hier schon öfters gesehen. Und ich schaus immer wieder gerne an, weil es einfach ein schönes Bike ist (fand es geschaltet aber auch besser) und der Mensch zudem auch mit einer Kamera umgehen kann. Allemal besser als Katalogfotos oder Gerümpelkammer-Handyfotos irgendwelcher Stangen- oder Restebikes.

Das Nicolai ist auch interessant, Rohloff+Lefty ist toll. Aber Vorbau + SaStü sind m.M.n. zu viel des Guten und ich hätte passend zum Rahmen eine massivere Kurbel gewählt. Die Reifen gehen sowieso nicht .


----------



## moraa (12. Januar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ... Moraas Stumpi ...



Danke für das Lob. Ist aber ein Rockhopper und kein Stumpjumper, darauf legt es besonderen Wert


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Mal wieder:



Du hast halt echt auch ein Auge und ein Talent schöne Fotos zu machen. 
Gönn doch Deinem Rockhopper mal hübsche Bremshebel (passende XTR? )
Diese Avid Hebel sind zum abgewöhnen!


----------



## Mathias7D (12. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Meinst Du sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu geil das Bike! und die Lefty ein Traum...


----------



## mucho (12. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Nö, hätte er nicht, der ist nämlich nicht für CD- Steuerrohre.



nicht zwingend. kann auch sein,dass ein 1 1/8" Schaftrohr montiert ist, dann würde der tune passen


----------



## chri55 (12. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> nicht zwingend. kann auch sein,dass ein 1 1/8" Schaftrohr montiert ist, dann würde der tune passen



wenn es das Bike ist, wovon ich meine welches es ist, dann hat Nicolai extra wegen der Levty ein 1,5" Steuerrohr eingeschweißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (12. Januar 2009)

Stimmt Bike Magazin 11/07

Cooles Bike!


----------



## Triturbo (12. Januar 2009)

Ja, das ist es. Einfach ein Traum vom Rad. Mit exklusiver Technik bis unters Dach voll (positiv gemeint). Hab ich aber schon mal genug Wörter drüber geschrieben. 

Aber auch das Spezi gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, gerade durch den einfachen Charakter (Singlespeed und V-Brakes). Von der Farbe braucht man kein Wort verlieren - solch ein Grün ist immer noch die Farbe.

Dem KTM fehlen schöne Bilder, denn eig. ist es recht schick. Vorallem das Schaltwerk - Edel, dann der extreme Gegensatz - der Vorbau.


----------



## ]:-> (12. Januar 2009)

eine der wenigen "Leser-Bike" die ich herausgetrennt und aufgehängt habe - sowas will ich auch noch


----------



## moraa (13. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Du hast halt echt auch ein Auge und ein Talent schöne Fotos zu machen.
> Gönn doch Deinem Rockhopper mal hübsche Bremshebel (passende XTR? )
> Diese Avid Hebel sind zum abgewöhnen!



Danke!
Nach xtr-Hebel halte ich schon seit einiger Zeit Ausschau. Wenn ich günstige finde kommen die dran.
Leistungstechnisch sind die Avids zusammen mit der xtr-v-brake aber einfach perfekt. Deshalb werden die nur gewechselt, wenn ich ein wirklich gutes Angebot sehe. 

Außerdem würde das wohl fast zwingend auch den Austausch der Kurbel nach sich ziehen, vielleicht eine passende ... xtr?

@Triturbo: Auch dir Danke für das Lob!


----------



## silverline (13. Januar 2009)

Mario112 schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ein KTM.
> Dachte schon ich wäre hier alleine



Hier auf Seite173 #4305 ist mein KTM - jetzt sind wir schon 3


----------



## Mario112 (13. Januar 2009)

Anhang anzeigen 153635


silverline schrieb:


> Hier auf Seite173 #4305 ist mein KTM - jetzt sind wir schon 3



Und das ist meins  Denke für einen Einsteiger reicht es erst mal.


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Januar 2009)

Nun mit Extralite


----------



## chri55 (13. Januar 2009)

ohne Worte.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2009)

Mario112 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 153635
> 
> Und das ist meins  Denke für einen Einsteiger reicht es erst mal.



Ich hab mich zuerst über die ungewöhnliche Geometrie des Bikes gewundert. Und der Downhill-Vorbau passt auch nicht so richtig an ein CC-Bike, aber dann hab ich herausgefunden, dass das Tombstone ein Freeride/Enduro-Bike ist. Siehe hier.

Wusstest du das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,erstmal Danke für euer lob zu meinem Bike.
Hätte aber auch gerne mal ein anderes gesehen. 
Steuerrohr ist natürlich Original Cannondale,deswegen
der Hope-Stem und kein "Geiles Teil".Sliks sind nur drann,
da ich zur Zeit nur Strasse fahre,und ich finde die Fastfoot 
einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Mario112 (13. Januar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zuerst über die ungewöhnliche Geometrie des Bikes gewundert. Und der Downhill-Vorbau passt auch nicht so richtig an ein CC-Bike, aber dann hab ich herausgefunden, dass das Tombstone ein Freeride/Enduro-Bike ist. Siehe hier.
> 
> Wusstest du das???



Nein habe ich nicht gewußt! Tja Anfängerfehler 
Aber das fahren macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2009)

Mario112 schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht gewußt! Tja Anfängerfehler
> Aber das fahren macht trotzdem Spaß



Das ist die Hauptsache. Bergab macht`s bestimmt Spaß, aber bergauf bei 14 kg bestimmt nicht mehr auf Dauer.


----------



## Der P (14. Januar 2009)

@Moraa: Schöne Fotos mal wieder. Würdest du mir mal das Equipment/Exifs verraten?


----------



## rossman (14. Januar 2009)

Nach den schönen Beiträgen und Bildern möchte ich nun auch mal mein Bike einfügen.
Kritik ist in gesunden Maß willkomen


----------



## rossman (14. Januar 2009)

und noch mal von einer anderen Ansicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (14. Januar 2009)

Schönes Simplon Kann bei dem vielen schwarz gar nicht genug farbige Räder geben! 
Die Laufräder werden bestimmt gleich wieder kritisiert, mir gefallen sie.

@ Der P: 
Danke! Für die exifs verweise ich dich mal auf meine flickr-Seite siehe sig. Darin kannst du dann ja auch das Equipment sehn. 
Ist aber nichts aufregendes: In letzter Zeit (bis auf die Nokia-Bilder) immer Canon eos 400d mit 35mm-Festbrennweite. Ist einigermaßen handlich, zumindest das Objektiv, Kamera mit BG nicht so. Aufnahmemodus fast immer Zeitautomatik. Bei den extremeren Lichtbedingungen mit Sonne und Schnee hab ich den eingebauten Blitz benutzt und Belichtungsreihen gemacht.

Edith sagt du bist das mit dem NoSaint. Deine Bilder sind auch immer aus der Masse des lieblos geknipsten rausgestochen! Die neuen sind auch wieder nicht schlecht


----------



## rossman (14. Januar 2009)

Danke, habe auch extra wegen der Farbe das Gravity genommen - ansonsten wäre es wohl das Razorblade geworden. Persönlich habe ich an den Maviclaufrädern einen Narren gefressen (rein optisch)


----------



## Sateless (14. Januar 2009)

rossman schrieb:


> Nach den schönen Beiträgen und Bildern möchte ich nun auch mal mein Bike einfügen.
> Kritik ist in gesunden Maß willkomen



Kritik ist unnötig. Hübsche Mühle!


----------



## Danielsan79 (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser rot-weisse Simplon Rahmen würde mir auch gefallen. Das gelb in den Mavic Laufrädern passt aber nicht zu dem rot-weiss des Rahmens. Hier wären vielleicht rein optisch eher Fulcrum Metal zero angesagt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2009)

schick schick...
aber 2teile wollt ich im leben net... 
1. mavic lrs
2. die sid wc 
bei 2. bin ich noch bekehrbar, wenn mir mal jemand einen vorteil der wc sagen kann )

ps.: in den naechsten tagen gibt es bei mir auch bilder vom update


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Januar 2009)

Sehr schickes Gravity! Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen?


----------



## rossman (14. Januar 2009)

Leider nein - hÃ¤tte ihn vorm Aufbau mal wiegen sollen - bin aber auch nicht so ganz gewichtsorientiert. weiss nur, dass er 100 g. schwerer ist als das razorblade, aber 400 â¬ weniger kostet.


----------



## subdiver (14. Januar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Nun mit Extralite



Schönes Bike 
Aber was mir auffällt ist, es hat keine Sattelüberhöhung 
obwohl unterm Vorbau kein Spacer ist, oder ?


----------



## Der P (14. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> @ Der P:
> Danke! Für die exifs verweise ich dich mal auf meine flickr-Seite siehe sig. Darin kannst du dann ja auch das Equipment sehn.
> Ist aber nichts aufregendes: In letzter Zeit (bis auf die Nokia-Bilder) immer Canon eos 400d mit 35mm-Festbrennweite. Ist einigermaßen handlich, zumindest das Objektiv, Kamera mit BG nicht so. Aufnahmemodus fast immer Zeitautomatik. Bei den extremeren Lichtbedingungen mit Sonne und Schnee hab ich den eingebauten Blitz benutzt und Belichtungsreihen gemacht.
> 
> Edith sagt du bist das mit dem NoSaint. Deine Bilder sind auch immer aus der Masse des lieblos geknipsten rausgestochen! Die neuen sind auch wieder nicht schlecht




Auf die FlickR Seite hätte ich auch mal selbst kommen können 

Danke für das Lob. Bin aber wie man sieht noch arg in den Anfängen. Deswegen interessieren mich beispielsweise auch die Exifs immer. 
Ich werde demnächst auch mal nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Radl machen, allerdings müßte ich es erst nochmal ein wenig reinigen 

Für den Threadtitel :


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Januar 2009)

@Subdiver

Danke !. Spacer is nur n 5 er verbaut, leider macht der Vorbau einiges aus. bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich behalten werde immerhin ist mein 105 er F99 ebenso leicht , kann man schön anknallen und macht ne gute Figur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (14. Januar 2009)

@rossman
Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad. Die Farben gefallen mir auch sehr gut.
Und du hast recht der LRS ist wirklich optisch sehr ansprechend, gerade wegen der einen roten Speiche.
Es gibt allerdings 2 sachen die MICH persönlich stören:
zum einen die Bremsleitung vorne müsste gekürzt werden. Aber was viel gravierender ist ist die verlegung der Bremsleitung hinten!! Das geht ja in meinen Augen gar nicht. Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man das gut, da geht die Leitung ja über den ganzen Schriftzug. Einfach so mittendurch!!

Finde ich nicht schön

Aber sonst finde ich das Ding dufte

Halt eben
mit-alu-heizen


----------



## rossman (14. Januar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @rossman
> Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad. Die Farben gefallen mir auch sehr gut.
> Und du hast recht der LRS ist wirklich optisch sehr ansprechend, gerade wegen der einen roten Speiche.
> Es gibt allerdings 2 sachen die MICH persönlich stören:
> ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht - ist ja auch erst jetzt fertig geworden und der Feinschliff kommt die nächsten Tage dran. Muss auch noch die Zugführung für den lockout kürzen. Bei der hinteren Bremse hatte ich das Problem, dass die Leitung ein wenig zu kurz ist und die Leitungsführung halt vorgegeben ist. Muss mal schauen, was man da noch machen kann.

LG rossman


----------



## subdiver (14. Januar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> @Subdiver
> 
> Danke !. Spacer is nur n 5 er verbaut, leider macht der Vorbau einiges aus. bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich behalten werde immerhin ist mein 105 er F99 ebenso leicht , kann man schön anknallen und macht ne gute Figur



Wenn Du mit dem gleichem Niveau Sattel-Lenker klarkommst, warum nicht ?
Ich fahre auch so (mit Riser ohne Spacer) problemlos steile Anstiege hoch 
und schone meinen Rücken auf langen Etappen 

Mir ist es nur aufgefallen, weil die hier gezeigten Bikes sehr oft 
eine starke Sattelüberhöhung haben.


----------



## CrashOversteel (14. Januar 2009)

@Der P
Du machst die geilsten Bilder! Und dein No Saint ist auch richtig lecker aufgebaut.


----------



## Der P (14. Januar 2009)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> @Der P
> Du machst die geilsten Bilder! Und dein No Saint ist auch richtig lecker aufgebaut.



Danke schön 

Hab gerade mal meine Teileliste etwas aktualisiert und mich ein bißchen weggefreut 
So wie es jetzt da steht mit schweren Reifen etc bin ich bei 8,4kg und im Frühlig mit ausgewogenen Reifen und nem anderen Steuersatz will ich die 8,2 knacken. Dafür dass das Rad voll fahrbar ist finde ich geht ohne exorbitanten finaziellen Mehraufwand nicht mehr viel. An der Bremse ist noch ein kleines bißchen Speck, aber echt nicht so viel und sie funktioniert wenigstens.

Ach ja und deine Giants sind ja wohl auch mehr als nett....


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob. Ist aber ein Rockhopper und kein Stumpjumper, darauf legt es besonderen Wert



Asche auf mein Haupt! Entschuldige...


----------



## moraa (14. Januar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt! Entschuldige...



Gibt ja hier quasi nur Stumpis von Specialized, daher ist dein Irrtum nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

Meine Vicious Cycles Projekt ist nun endlich fertig.


----------



## Northern lite (15. Januar 2009)

sehr nettes Teil... auch wenn ich generell nicht unbedingt auf bunte Räder stehe... aber das hat was. Vor alles sehr liebevoll und gradlinig aufgebaut....

Absoluter Kracher wäre es ja jetzt nur noch, wenn Du vor noch ne blaue und hinten ne rote Paul V-Brake verbauen könntest.... aber ich nehme an daran hast Du auch gedacht.... an die Teile ist ja nun nicht wirklich leicht zu kommen....

Der Flaschenöffner ist natürlich genial fürs Apres Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (15. Januar 2009)

wirklich echt schönes bike ... wobei mich die modernen XTR Shifter ein wenig stören... die passen iwie nicht so zu dem nostalgischen Rad ... wirkt iwie ... kA ... deplaziert? finde nich 's korrekte wort ...


----------



## chri55 (15. Januar 2009)

gehen denn die Paul Thumbies nicht?


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> gehen denn die Paul Thumbies nicht?



Das Rad ist von 2008er und bis auf das Schaltwerk und den Lenker ist der Rest auch von 2008er. Paul Thumbies würde gehen, gefallen mir persönlich aber nicht so richtig.


----------



## Mr_Zion (16. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## Greg House (16. Januar 2009)

Mr_Zion 

Bei dem Rad bekommen ich ein Magenschwür.
Cross Country Racing nicht mit dem Rad. Selbst zum Bäcker fahren ist peinlich mit dem Rad.


----------



## Mr_Zion (16. Januar 2009)

Das mußt du mir nun erklären . Für "mehr hat es leider nicht gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (16. Januar 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Mr_Zion
> 
> Bei dem Rad bekommen ich ein Magenschwür.
> Cross Country Racing nicht mit dem Rad. Selbst zum Bäcker fahren ist peinlich mit dem Rad.



Was hast du denn für ein Problem? Wie definierst du XC?

Schutzbleche ab, Sattelstütze raus, Vorbau umgedreht: schon sieht das ganz anders aus. 
Das Rad kann wohl kaum mit den schönsten oder teuersten in dem Thread mithalten, ist aber mMn ein solider Einstieg. 

Mit einem Magengeschwür gehörst du ins Krankenhaus. Also: Troll dich!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2009)

Der kleine Rahmen und die tiefe Sattelstütze widerspricht sich total mit der hohen Front. Man könnte meinen, der Fahrer sitzt so aufrecht, dass er nach hinten kippt. Aber wie moraa chon schreibt, alles Eintellungssache. 
Da geht bestimmt noch was und der Spacerturm muss auch weg.


----------



## Sateless (16. Januar 2009)

amen, moraa!

is doch ne schöne kiste. die ist halt neu, vllt von der stange und noch nicht optimiert, denk ich mal. vllt bekommts ja ne schwarze gabel zum 2ten geburtstag oder so.


----------



## Flash_ (16. Januar 2009)

@Mr Zion
erstmal die schutzbleche runter. ist ja grauenhaft! 

dann anderer vorbau oder vlt negativer vorbau und gabelschaft kürzen.
nochn anderen sattel und du darfst dich wieder auf die strasse trauen


----------



## Danielsan79 (16. Januar 2009)

schön ist es wirklich nicht aber man könnte leicht etwas Abhilfe schaffen, Lenker und Vorbau verschandeln es natürlich und der Sattel wirkt auch nicht so vorteilhaft auf dem Rad. Die Schutzbleche sind ja schnell ab. Es wirkt einfach schon etwas unsportlich  Die blaue Flasche muß auch nicht sein, die passt höchstens zur blauen Kühlbox  aber man könnte was schönes draus machen.


----------



## rossman (16. Januar 2009)

Mal ein Fully für Große Leute


----------



## moraa (16. Januar 2009)

Flash_ schrieb:


> @Mr Zion
> erstmal die schutzbleche runter. ist ja grauenhaft!
> 
> dann anderer vorbau oder vlt negativer vorbau und gabelschaft kürzen.
> nochn anderen sattel und du darfst dich wieder auf die *strasse* trauen



Wenn er damit auf die Straße will ist ihm nicht zu helfen. Das Teil gehört in den Wald!


----------



## Sateless (16. Januar 2009)

rossman schrieb:


> Mal ein Fully für Große Leute


*glänzende augen bekomm* geilo! so gehört das!


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich mag die Simplons. Schöne Bikes.
Das Stomp ist genial und eine der wenigen Plastibomber, die ich klasse finde.
Das Zion ist eigentlich auch schön und ist mir sympathischer als ander Räder von der Stange. In der Einstellung sollten aber wirklich eher Schwalbe Hurricanes drauf und höchstens Feldwege befahren werden.
Schade drum, Rahmen und Rest der Ausstattung haben Potential.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Januar 2009)

ich mag die Simplons ja auch und war auch schon auf dem ein oder anderen "Probesitzen" 
Aber diese Bremsleitungsverlegung am HR finde ich immernoch total grausam - wie ich das so das erste mal so im Shop gesehen habe dachte ich da war wieder der Praktikant am Werk. (Ich weiß schon dass das Simplon selbst verlegt und dass z.b. am Lexx sogar der Zughalter an der Kettenstrebe schief angewschweißt ist, damit man das so legen kann).
Dennoch: schöne Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (16. Januar 2009)

Servus beinand,

ich wollte mal mein neues Winterprojekt posten, Anregungen sind gerne erwünscht, Kriterien sind Stabilität,  (bei 90Kg Kampfgewicht), Teile auf XT oder SLX Niveau, und Marathontauglichkeit.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/263627



Rahmen steht bislang als einziges sicheres Kriterium fest.


----------



## Flash_ (16. Januar 2009)

@moraa: du hast natürlich recht! war auch eher sone redewendung 

@rossman: sehr schönes zweirad!


----------



## tho.mas (16. Januar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Servus beinand,
> 
> ich wollte mal mein neues Winterprojekt posten, Anregungen sind gerne erwünscht, Kriterien sind Stabilität,  (bei 90Kg Kampfgewicht), Teile auf XT oder SLX Niveau, und Marathontauglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Matze, das Motto lautet: "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)"
So wie das Bike von Deer:


----------



## rboncube (16. Januar 2009)

Würde das Bike in orange-schwarz halten. Also auch ne neue schwarze  Gabel. Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen? Was willste damit fahren?Rennen oder Tour?Willst du das Bike günstig oder HighEnd aufbauen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Mr_Zion (17. Januar 2009)

Ja das Bike ist "noch" von der Stange werd ich aber im laufe der Zeit ändern. Da ich es aber erst seid ca 3 Wochen Fahre ist klar das ich da noch die eine oder andere Positionseinstellung machen muß bevor ich den Gabelschaft absäge... Lieber noch ein wenig mit zuviel fahren als am ende nix mehr drann schweißen zu können. 

Ich wollte es halt nur mal zeigen. Nen anderer Vorbau muß jedenfall dran irgendwas mit niedrigeren Winkel. Finde ich auch grauenhaft. Die Nobby Nic's lassen sich ganz gut fahren auser wenn es nass ist. Zu den Schutzblechen...das sind STECKschutzbleche die kan man abbauen wenn man nen design preis gewinnen möchte . 

Ne im ernst ich fahre bei den Schneematsch lieber mit aber ist ja ansichtssache. Naja im großen und ganzen...bin ich zufrieden mit den Bike..hab es mir ja extra so gekauft damit ich nicht wieder sofort was ändern muß. Zur Gabel kann ich nur sagen das ich dachte das die Reba die da dran sollte schwarz ist, nur hab ich über sehen das es die Reba Race ist und die weiß ist. Ist aber ein netter Kontrast zu den ganzen Schwarz wie ich finde.

gruß mr_zion


----------



## corfrimor (17. Januar 2009)

@ Mr_Zion

laß' Dich bloß nicht kirre machen. Dein Rad ist doch völlig ok, für einen Einsteiger sowieso. Wobei das Zion mit dieser Ausstattung eigentlich gar kein Einsteigerrad mehr ist, damit kann man von der Mittelgebirgstour bis hin zum Alpencross alles anstellen, und auch Rennen sind absolut drin, wenn man keine Ambitionen aufs Treppchen hat (dann aber ohne Schutzbleche ). Allein die Pedale würde ich gegen Clickies umtauschen, die bringen von Anfang an mehr. 

Grüße 

corfrimor


----------



## moraa (17. Januar 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @ Mr_Zion
> 
> laß' Dich bloß nicht kirre machen. Dein Rad ist doch völlig ok, für einen Einsteiger sowieso. Wobei das Zion mit dieser Ausstattung eigentlich gar kein Einsteigerrad mehr ist, damit kann man von der Mittelgebirgstour bis hin zum Alpencross alles anstellen, und auch Rennen sind absolut drin, *wenn man keine Ambitionen aufs Treppchen hat* (dann aber ohne Schutzbleche ). Allein die Pedale würde ich gegen Clickies umtauschen, die bringen von Anfang an mehr.
> 
> ...



Hast größtenteils recht, Aber:
Ich stand mit der Serienausstattung meines Rockhoppers vor 8 Jahren als Junior öfter auf dem Treppchen. Trotz "nur" LX/XT, Manitou Spyder R und weit über 11kg. 
Hat also nicht nur was mit dem Rad zu tun.


----------



## corfrimor (17. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Hast größtenteils recht, Aber:
> Ich stand mit der Serienausstattung meines Rockhoppers vor 8 Jahren als Junior öfter auf dem Treppchen. Trotz "nur" LX/XT, Manitou Spyder R und weit über 11kg.
> Hat also nicht nur was mit dem Rad zu tun.



Klar, letztlich kommt's auf die Beine an. Und erstlich auch. Andere wiederum (ich z.B. ) kommen auch mit Topparts nicht aufs Treppchen - dafür aber mit Stil ins Ziel


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2009)

29er FRM Blatt ist leider noch nicht hier und die Kurbel werd ich noch schwärzen, wiegt wie es da steht 9,4KG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gottsfeld (17. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Hast größtenteils recht, Aber:
> Ich stand mit der Serienausstattung meines Rockhoppers vor 8 Jahren als Junior öfter auf dem Treppchen. Trotz "nur" LX/XT, Manitou Spyder R und weit über 11kg.
> Hat also nicht nur was mit dem Rad zu tun.



Das kann ich bestätigen!
Ich bin dieses Jahr mit meinem ersten MTB (siehe Galerie) auch mehrfach aufs Treppchen vom OTV-Cup gefahren (U17). Und das mit 12,2kg (Deore Gruppe; 1800gr LRS etc. aber Supersonic Schläuchen und Mäntel)

Man kann ja mit einer Trinkflasche relativ leicht nachstellen, wie sich 700g Gewichtsverlust anfühlen. Nüchtern betrachtet ist dies nicht sooo viel (jaja ich weiß, ich bin im Leichtbauforum)
Trotzdem kommt für die nächste Saison rund 1kg runter.


----------



## doubelyu (18. Januar 2009)

so mal meins, einziges was mich noch stört sind die Laufräder.... sind einfach zu schwer..


----------



## mucho (18. Januar 2009)

@ kuschi: geiles trainingsgerät. meins ist ähnlich aber nicht so schön. werde nachher mal fotos machen...
ps: danke für den lenker!

@doubelyu: die griffe waren dir wohl auch zu schwer


----------



## doubelyu (18. Januar 2009)

> @doubelyu: die griffe waren dir wohl auch zu schwer



hehe, ne ich muss mir noch neues Griffband kaufen, des alte war völlig abgenutzt
auf jeden fall muss noch nen anderer Flaschenhalter hin.

mein Winter-Straßen-Rad werd ich später auch noch posten.


----------



## Triturbo (18. Januar 2009)

Nach ca. 9 Monaten und mehreren internen Finanzkriesen  nun endlich offiziell fertig: Mein Ghost HTX Aktinum Team.







 

 

 



Vorgabe war farblich schwarz/silber und technisch Alpencross tauglich. Es ist bis auf den Lenker carbonfrei, es gab aber keinen, der besser gepasst hätte. Außerdem ist es bis auf Steuersatz und Sattelklemme durchweg Custom made, alle Teile sind ausgewogen. Inoffieziell denke ich aber über eine Thomson Elite nach, und den XTR Bremssätteln.

Teileliste:




Die Saison kann beginnen, über ein wenig Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum und bessere (aber mit altem Sattel) hier.


----------



## Matze. (18. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (18. Januar 2009)

@Kuschi:  Sehr schön! Ein Rad das sich wohltuend aus der Masse heraus hebt. Die Farbe ist klasse.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Januar 2009)

So zerreist mich, mein Winterrad, aus der Restekiste zusammengezimmert, für 50km pro Woche ausreichend.



Bevor jemand fragt, ja das ist eine RST Capa T5, ja sie hält bis jetzt, ja sie ist schon ganzschön ausgeschlagen, obwohl ich die Gabel noch keine 1000km bewegt hab, war allerdings schon gebraucht.


----------



## mucho (18. Januar 2009)

meine Winterhure:


----------



## enweh (19. Januar 2009)

Grundsolide.


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein Schwarzes ( neu mit Avid Ultimate und ControlTech Scandium Rizer )


----------



## chri55 (24. Januar 2009)

wie viel wiegt es?


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. Januar 2009)

Genau 9,50 KG


----------



## speedy76 (24. Januar 2009)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Schwarzes ( neu mit Avid Ultimate und ControlTech Scandium Rizer )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (24. Januar 2009)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Schwarzes ( neu mit Avid Ultimate und ControlTech Scandium Rizer )



Hast du ne Teileliste???


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie passt der Monster-Rizer nicht zum sportlich, filigranen Rest des Bikes...
Vielleicht ein Flatbar mit 25,4er Klemmung und leicht gebogen à la Syntace Duraflite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (24. Januar 2009)

..und ggf. etwas am Gabelschaft rumsägen.


----------



## dankeroeder (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo bin neu hier und wollte euch auch mal mein ,,Ding" zeigen gibt ja
tolle Sachen hier.

Als schönes Wochenende


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Januar 2009)

@dankeroeder Wie groß bist du? 2,50m?


----------



## dankeroeder (24. Januar 2009)

Nein 2 Meter ohne Schuhe .
Warum fragst Du? Vom Gewicht her könnte es fast stimmen 120kg


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Januar 2009)

Der Rahmen baut so heftig hoch. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht das Hinterrad fast schon wie ein 24"er aus


----------



## dankeroeder (24. Januar 2009)

Ist ein 23 " Ramen habe das Rad erst seit November fährt sich 
wie ich finde Super. Hatte vorher ein Rahmen wo der Sattel  ,,1halben 
Meter raus stand. Sa aus wie ein Kinderrad.Hat mir aber trotzdem gute 
Dienste geleistet hat immerhin 16000 km gehalten.Das muss das Neue erst mal schaffen.

Gruß dankeroeder


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Der Rahmen baut so heftig hoch. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht das Hinterrad fast schon wie ein 24"er aus



krass
 da sollte sich der mann mal mit einem 29er befassen


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> krass
> da sollte sich der mann mal mit einem 29er befassen



Seh ich auch so.
Und das wär ja mal was, ein 29er mit normalen Proportionen...


----------



## Flanschbob (25. Januar 2009)

so, hab mich eute auch mal aufgerafft, um hier meine low-budget-schleuder zeigen zu können. hat neulich erst neue griffe und neuen vorbau bekommen, außerdem hab ich die bremsen entlüftet und dabei gleich die leitungen um ca. 10cm gekürzt.

geplant sind noch eine PRO XCR Carbongabel und ein LRS mit besseren Naben, weil die Deore jetzt schon ordentlich pitting aufweisen.


der rahmen ist übrigens ein poison zyankali, falls hier jemandem der kennerblick fehlen sollte 

















Gewicht liegt laut personenwaage bei etwa 12kg, fahrfertig mit pedalen.
mit der starrgabel würd ich natürlich noch ca. 800g sparen.

das große KB schmeiss ich vlt auch noch runter, weil ichs auf 30km nur etwa 300m fahre und es öfters mal aufsetzt. oder ist das ein optisches no-go?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (25. Januar 2009)

sehr schön!

und was wiegts?

lg


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

So, gestern kamen meine Alligatoren. Vorne rubbelt sie etwas. bin aber nur 5 km oder so gefahren. Hoffe das gibt sich


----------



## Nafets190 (25. Januar 2009)

Mein Cube LTD. Neu: Bremsanlage, HR-Reifen, Schnellspanner;














Gruß
Stefan


----------



## escezet (25. Januar 2009)

@Giuliano.B 
warum denn hinten eine 140er und vorne eine 180er scheibe? das sieht irgentwie nicht stimmig aus. Ich hab auch alligator Scheiben verbaut und bei mir ist es von der Federgabel abhängig ob sie ruckelt. Bei meiner Reba verrichtet sie gut ihren Dienst aber bei meiner alten Duke hat sie auch fürchterlich gerückelt.


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

thx für die Info wegen der Gabel. Ist vorne 180 und hinten 160


----------



## dope89 (25. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein neues:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5518414&postcount=34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

Sehr fein. Was wiegt's?


----------



## der Digge (25. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so.
> Und das wär ja mal was, ein 29er mit normalen Proportionen...



war auch mein Gedanke, bin selbst 2m und immer so einen riesen Rahmen mit 26" Laufrädern gefahren ... das sieht so unmöglich aus  Wie ein entsprechender 29" Aufbau rüber kommt würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## dope89 (25. Januar 2009)

so wie es da steht 9,37kg 



mfg
Dominik


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2009)

dope89 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5518414&postcount=34


Du hast nicht zufällig ein anständiges, großes Bild von dem "Ding"?


----------



## dope89 (25. Januar 2009)

nee hab ich grad nicht zur Hand. 
Hab die Bilder nur schnell auf dem Balkon geschossen.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2009)

dope89 schrieb:


> nee hab ich grad nicht zur Hand.
> Hab die Bilder nur schnell auf dem Balkon geschossen.


Dann nimm Dir doch mal die Zeit, würde sich sicher lohnen.


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> So, gestern kamen meine Alligatoren. Vorne rubbelt sie etwas. bin aber nur 5 km oder so gefahren. Hoffe das gibt sich


eine wunderschöne ausgangsbasis! 

aber schön der reihe nach: die weiße gabel passt wunderbar zum rahmen (obwohl eine weiße fox mit blau-silbernen decals noch nen tick besser gepasst hätte; hätte wohl auch das budget gesprengt). 

was die anbauteile betrifft (v.a. kurbel und stütze), würde ich mir eventuell noch was "edleres" holen. bspw. race face next lp in weiß. dann noch eine schöne stütze (gerne auch von race face) und, wenn es der hintern zulässt, einen schlankeren sattel (aber der muss natürlich passen). und für das letzte finish weiße flaschenhalter (gibt's bspw. von elite, bontrager, specialized und procraft). dann wär das ding n riesenkracher!


----------



## Tundra HT (26. Januar 2009)

@Flanschbob
Schönes Lowbudget Bike, aber hast du da nicht eine Trekkingrad Übersetzung drauf?! Das große KB sieht größer aus wie 44 Zähne.
Gruß Jan


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Januar 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> eine wunderschöne ausgangsbasis!
> 
> was die anbauteile betrifft (v.a. kurbel und stütze), würde ich mir eventuell noch was "edleres" holen.
> 
> dann wär das ding n riesenkracher!




@Giuliano.B
GENAU. Du hast eigentlich die perfekte Rahmenbasis. Deshalb schau Dir z.B. mal das Rad von damonsta  zur Inspiration an, der zeigt was man mit einem Element so machen kann.   *da geht noch was  *


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Januar 2009)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 29er FRM Blatt ist leider noch nicht hier und die Kurbel werd ich noch schwärzen, wiegt wie es da steht 9,4KG.



Die Rahmenfarbe hat was ...  *wäre es an der Cote d'Azur photographiert  , gefiele es mir noch vieeeeeeeeel besser  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (26. Januar 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass man das hervorheben sollte, es wird leider hier viel zu oft unterschlagen. Sonst wäre ich mal wieder für Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gibts denn diesen schönen Flaschenhalter? Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem passendem in silber...


----------



## xXwannabeXx (26. Januar 2009)

Sieht nach einem Spezi Halter aus


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Januar 2009)

Freut mich das euch das Element gefällt. Baue gerade auch ein Switch auf. Deshalb muss das Element erstmal warten . Wollte ´ne Next SL Stütze und Lenker in Carbon dranbauen. Auch einen Cabrbonflaschenhalter. Ein schöner leichter Sattel in weiß wäre auch noch fein. Wovon ich auch träume ist eine Formula R1.


----------



## Triturbo (26. Januar 2009)

renntiger schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn diesen schönen Flaschenhalter? Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem passendem in silber...





xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem Spezi Halter aus



Ja, ist ein Specialized Rib cage pro, den gibt es z.B. hier.


----------



## speedy76 (26. Januar 2009)

dope89 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5518414&postcount=34



sehr hüsch, gefällt mir sehr gut. Viel spaß und Erfolg damit!!


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Freut mich das euch das Element gefällt. Baue gerade auch ein Switch auf. Deshalb muss das Element erstmal warten . Wollte ´ne Next SL Stütze und Lenker in Carbon dranbauen. Auch einen Cabrbonflaschenhalter. Ein schöner leichter Sattel in weiß wäre auch noch fein. Wovon ich auch träume ist eine Formula R1.


da ist wohl einer n rocky mountain fan!?

wie wär's mit diesem sattel hier:

















übrigens, den einen oder anderen euro kann man leicht sparen, indem man bei anbauteilen auf carbon verzichtet. auch im crash-fall wird's dann billiger. die stütze finde ich sogar in alu stimmiger. der alukopf an der carbonstütze ist immer etwas dicker als das carbonrohr. bei der alustütze ist das nicht so. guckst du: carbon/alu.

und bei den fh ist carbon eigentlich auch sinnlos. am rr fahre ich sie auch aus carbon, am mtb lieber alu. in deinem fall wäre mir wichtig, dass die fh weiß sind. ob alu oder carbon wäre mir egal.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Januar 2009)

Mit Verlaub: Du hast Probleme damit, SRAM und Shimano zu mischen und würdest allen Ernstes einen Specialized-Sattel auf ein Rocky schrauben?

Ist zwar eines der neuen aus Taiwan, aber trotzdem...

Und weiße Flaschenhalter werden leider recht schnell ziemlich unansehnlich. Da der Umlenkhebel auch silber ist, sehe ich keinen optischen Makel am silbernen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. Januar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub: Du hast Probleme damit, SRAM und Shimano zu mischen und würdest allen Ernstes einen Specialized-Sattel auf ein Rocky schrauben?


ersteres: ja. ich hab selber mal gruppen gemischt (shimano/campa) und würde es nicht mehr machen.

zweiteres: ja. ich hab kein problem damit. ein sattel ist ein sattel. rocky mountain hat keine eigenen sättel, da muss ich zwangsweise auf einen fremdhersteller zurückgreifen. ob der nun selle italia, selle san marco oder specialized heißt. zumal der blau-weiße sicher hervorragend zum rm passt und es meines wissens keinen anderen hersteller eines blau-weißen sattels gibt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Januar 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ...ein sattel ist ein sattel. rocky mountain hat keine eigenen sättel, da muss ich zwangsweise auf einen fremdhersteller zurückgreifen. ...



Ähm...Nö...

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(i0wp1ovjoe4opt3qhgogsm55))/ItemDetail.aspx?iid=6105&hasv=0

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(jpzdfefdubidlg55owz52unm))/ItemDetail.aspx?iid=6106&hasv=0

SDG baut doch einige Sondermodelle für Rocky.

Wobei ich mit einem Toupe an einem Rocky auch kein Problem hätte, Hauptsache man sitzt bequem...
Vor irgendwelchen Tuningorgien mit Anbauteilen, Carbon, o.ä. würde ich allerdings Gabel und Laufräder in Angriff nehmen.
Andere Vorbauten/Lenker sind auch nur 100-200g leichter und fühlen sich nicht anders an als die verbauten Easton Teile.
Mit einer besser ansprechenden und leichteren Gebale als der Marzocchi und etwas leichteren Laufrädern gewinnst Du mehr Perfomance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (27. Januar 2009)

...zumal der sdg ti fly sattel in echt schöner aussieht als da auf dem Bild, leicht ist, und durch die hohen Streben auch recht gut flext...


----------



## Skaot-23 (27. Januar 2009)

So, hier mal mein alter CC-Renner nach einer 90 minütigen Schlammschlacht auf meiner Hausrunde.


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ähm...Nö...
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(i0wp1ovjoe4opt3qhgogsm55))/ItemDetail.aspx?iid=6105&hasv=0
> 
> ...


sind aber immer noch keine rm-sättel. sdg druckt halt einfach das rm-logo drauf, fertig. wie gesagt, ich hab kein problem mit einem specialized sattel an einem rm. wär's meine rad und würde mein hintern mit einem toupé klarkommen, würd ich den glatt kaufen.


----------



## subdiver (27. Januar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist zwar eines der neuen aus Taiwan, aber trotzdem...



Welches Rocky meinst Du ?
Das abgebildete Element 30 ist von 2008, das wurde noch in Canada geschweisst.
Erst ab Jahrgang 2009 kommen die Rocky Element aus Fernost


----------



## damonsta (27. Januar 2009)

Ach Quatsch, das ist 100% schon made in Taiwan. Die ersten 4 Stellen der Rahmennummer reichen damit ich es sicher sagen kann. Generell: Ich finde es nicht schlecht, aber Flair haben die neuen alle keinen mehr.


----------



## subdiver (27. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, das ist 100% schon made in Taiwan. Die ersten 4 Stellen der Rahmennummer reichen damit ich es sicher sagen kann. Generell: Ich finde es nicht schlecht, aber Flair haben die neuen alle keinen mehr.



Du kennst die Rahmennummer von Giuliano.B seinem Element ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Januar 2009)

Ist doch im entsprechenden Thread schon breit getreten worden.
Die kommen alle schon aus Fernost, nur in Canada lackiert und zusammengebaut.
Nur die Team Modelle wurden wohl noch komplett in Canada hergestellt.


----------



## rboncube (27. Januar 2009)

@ daddy yo yo: shimano+campa? im tour forum würden sie dich steinigen 
ich find den toupe auch sehr stimmig. und egal ob aus taiwan oder ahornland,sehr schönes rocky

gruß rene


----------



## damonsta (27. Januar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Du kennst die Rahmennummer von Giuliano.B seinem Element ?



Ich würde stark vermuten dass sie mit RMB anfängt 



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ist doch im entsprechenden Thread schon breit getreten worden.
> Die kommen alle schon aus Fernost, nur in Canada lackiert und zusammengebaut.
> Nur die Team Modelle wurden wohl noch komplett in Canada hergestellt.



Exakt.


----------



## subdiver (27. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich würde stark vermuten dass sie mit RMB anfängt



Und ich vermute stark, dass sie mit 2008 anfängt


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Januar 2009)

Der Sattel ist schön. Aber steht halt Sepcialist drauf ja . Das ist noch ein echtes canadisches Element. Eines der letzen


----------



## ]:-> (28. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also ich würde mir auf mein Element (Kanadisch versteht sich  ) auch keinen Spezi, C-Dale oder sonst was Sattel draufschrauben. Das hat nix damit zu tun, dass ich diese marken ned mag - hab ja auch noch andere . Aber irgendwie find ich das schon komisch nen Bike-Fremdhersteller draufzuschrauben. Dass es jetzt nicht zwangsläufig Race Face Parts sein müssen ist da mein ich was anderes.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema Sattel: bin inzwischen wieder von weißen (leder) Sätteln abgekommen. Wenn man ein Bike artgerecht hält dann is der Sattel auch mal nass/voll Schlamm etc. und da hat sich dann leider auf einer einzigen AUsfahrt überall das weiß abgeschabt - ist jetzt so grau, sehr hässlich. War ürbigens ein Selle Italia Sattel, also nix "billiges". Seitdem bin ich sehr vorsichtig mit bunten Sätteln geworden, wenn ich denke was die schwarzen Ledersättel alles wegstecken...


----------



## cc1 (28. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Generell: Ich finde es nicht schlecht, aber Flair haben die neuen alle keinen mehr.



Das musst Du mir echt mal genau erklären! Fakt ist, dass Du ohne die besagte Rahmennummer nicht mal erkennen könntest, ob ein RM jetzt aus Kanada oder Taiwan ist. Was genau macht also dieses "Flair" aus?!
Bzw. warum soll dieser Reiz jetzt weg sein? Nur weil da ein paar Asiaten die Finder am Bike hatten?

Fährst Du auch Rennrad? Wenn ja, würde ich mal stark auf Colnago oder Pinarello tippen. Das sind auch so flair- und Seelenmässige Maschinen - sprich sie sind einfach viel zu teuer für das Gebotene...


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre kein Rennrad. 
Und ich kann sehr wohl erkennen dass die neuen RM Element (ALLE mit Carbonstreben) zumindest teilweise aus Taiwan kommen, da zumindest die besagten Streben dort gefertigt werden. Bevor wieder BlaBla kommt: habe die Info von RM.
Für mich haben die neuen Element alleine schon durch das geschwungene Unterrohr sehr an Reiz verloren, wollte ich ein Specialized kaufen würde ich es tun.


----------



## subdiver (28. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Und ich kann sehr wohl erkennen dass die neuen RM Element (ALLE mit Carbonstreben) zumindest teilweise aus Taiwan kommen, da zumindest die besagten Streben dort gefertigt werden. Bevor wieder BlaBla kommt: habe die Info von RM.



 Du kennst Dich aus


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2009)

Du verwendest mehr Smilies als Wörter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (28. Januar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> @ daddy yo yo: shimano+campa? im tour forum würden sie dich steinigen


hielt sich in grenzen. war ja nur der umwerfer und die kassette von shima*NO*. mittlerweile ist die gesamte gruppe von sram.


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Januar 2009)

Hab das Element in dem Laden von ´nem Kumpel gekauft der auch Rockyfanatiker ist. Das Element kam Mite letzten Jahres zu ihm. So im Juni


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2009)

Womit fängt deine Rahmennummer denn an?


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Januar 2009)

Ich schau morgen mal. Wollte mir die eh mal aufschreiben. Die Schlitzaugenrockys haben glaube ich auch keine Daumenabdrucksaufkleber mehr


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Januar 2009)

mein neues für 2009
Dank an Giant u Radhaus Essen






Giant XTC Advanced, Fox F100 RL, Marta SL, XTR Shadow, SLR
Gewicht ca. 10,5 kg


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Januar 2009)

Schönes Bike
Aber mach die felgenaufkleber ab! das ist ja grauenhaft!


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Januar 2009)

danke...die Aufkleber finde ich gar nicht so schlimm...denke das wohl noch eine schöne Sattelstütze a la Thomson Elite kommt


----------



## hefra (29. Januar 2009)

Sieht echt gut aus, die Laufräder lass ich mal außen vor...
Den Lenker könnte noch etwas tiefer, aber wenn du so damit gut zurecht kommst lass es so und geb Gas!

P.S. das Teil kriegst du ganz locker und relativ günstig unter 10kg!


----------



## enweh (29. Januar 2009)

Genau. 10,5kg sind doch recht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (29. Januar 2009)

Die Bilder sind nicht mehr auffindbar, bitte erneuern -.-

Frage mich ja eh wie man mit solchen Komponenten über 10kg kommt -.-


----------



## speedy76 (29. Januar 2009)

ich sehe auch nix...


----------



## Triturbo (29. Januar 2009)

Das Fotoalbum ist derzeit nicht online.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Morgen zusamen!
Habe mal "besser" Bilder gemacht!
Müsste jetzt auf 9,3-9,4 kg sein Sattel wird auch noch getauscht! 




















LG DaViD!


----------



## winem (30. Januar 2009)

das ist doch mal ein stimmiges bike...
gefällt mir sehr


ps: ist nur die gümmitülle bei dem hebel der marta nicht richtig drauf? oder ist da die olive nicht richtig gequetscht?


----------



## Focus Cypress (30. Januar 2009)

@SBIKERC...welche reifen hast du drauf? Die würden mir auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe nix gesagt! Zuviel Sport.


----------



## enweh (30. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## racing_basti (30. Januar 2009)

ich vermute er meint den kenda small block eight auf dem giant.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

winem schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ein stimmiges bike...
> gefällt mir sehr
> 
> 
> ps: ist nur die gümmitülle bei dem hebel der marta nicht richtig drauf? oder ist da die olive nicht richtig gequetscht?



Danke!

Die ist beim Waschen nur abgerutscht!


----------



## Focus Cypress (30. Januar 2009)

> ich vermute er meint den kenda small block eight auf dem giant.



danke genau den meinte ich...


----------



## SBIKERC (30. Januar 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich vermute er meint den kenda small block eight auf dem giant.



genau...war ein Komplettbike (eigentlich voll nicht mein Ding), habe aber schon die Elexir gegen eine Marta SL, den WTB Sattel gegen einen SLR, Pedalen/Griffe und andere Kleinigkeiten getauscht
denke das die Sattelstütze ebenfalls noch getauscht wird...die Kenda Reifen stelle ich mir in Gelände nicht so toll vor, denke da werde ich auch noch auf NN u RR zurückgreifen...einmal wollte ich die Kenda aber im Gelände testen, auf der Straße gehen die echt ab


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr schönes Bergwerk! Aber den Rahmen hässlich aufzubauen ist eh schwierig .


----------



## doctobi (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

lese hier schon eine Weile mit und wollte jetzt auch mal mein Rad vorstellen...


----------



## Christian Back (30. Januar 2009)

doctobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lese hier schon eine Weile mit und wollte jetzt auch mal mein Rad vorstellen...



Da macht das Schaltwerk aber "Aua"...


----------



## Christian Back (30. Januar 2009)

doctobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lese hier schon eine Weile mit und wollte jetzt auch mal mein Rad vorstellen...



Da macht das Schaltwerk aber "Aua"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (30. Januar 2009)

doctobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lese hier schon eine Weile mit und wollte jetzt auch mal mein Rad vorstellen...


Hey Keule, schöner Aufbau, bin auch Simplonfan, aber Dein Rahmen ist echt schick.
Was wiegt die Maschine?


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Januar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Da macht das Schaltwerk aber "Aua"...



Aber ein verdammt großes!


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike, die Simplons sind einfach schön.
Nur einen der Spacer würde ich verbannen


----------



## doctobi (30. Januar 2009)

macht euch keine Sorgen, das kann das Schaltwerk ab...


----------



## rboncube (30. Januar 2009)

Könnte jedesmal nen Anfall kriegen, wenn ich so ein schönes Bike in so nem Ständer sehe. Verkratzt  Felgen und Speichen, vom Schaltwerk mal abgesehen. Ansonsten tolles Bike und cooles Foto


Gruß Rene´


----------



## sodsod (31. Januar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> so mal meins, einziges was mich noch stört sind die Laufräder.... sind einfach zu schwer..


Nice bike. Just wanna know where you got the white Radon frame. Only frames I find over the internet are black and teh ugly team colours


----------



## subdiver (31. Januar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> so ein schönes Bike in so nem Ständer sehe. Verkratzt  Felgen und Speichen,



Na ja, die Felgen haben doch keinen Kontakt mit dem Ständer und die Beschichtung der Speichen 
sollte so einen leichten Kontakt mit dem Ständer ohne Kratzer wegstecken können.
Oder sind die schwarzen Speichen so empfindlich ?


----------



## Piktogramm (31. Januar 2009)

Das Bike muss nur mal kippen (passiert sehr schnell durch Wind, dumme Menschen etc.) und schon ist alles zerkratzt etc. armes bike *heul*


----------



## doubelyu (1. Februar 2009)

> Nice bike. Just wanna know where you got the white Radon frame. Only frames I find over the internet are black and teh ugly team colours



Hi,thanks.Ii bought this frame in the web-shop from bike-discount.de one year ago. The parts are custom from my team-shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (1. Februar 2009)

Hi
ich geb dann auch mal mein Bestes ist nur en bissjen unscharf wegen Handykamera


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (1. Februar 2009)




----------



## Dynatechrider (1. Februar 2009)

schönes Bike mit noch schönerer Gabel


----------



## doctorhasenbein (1. Februar 2009)

Das Zoulou is doch mal ein Radl nach meinem Geschmack 

Und Gewicht is nicht alles


----------



## Il Capitano (1. Februar 2009)

Oh ein Zoulou
Wirklich schön, was wiegt es denn?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (1. Februar 2009)

Summe der Einzelteile 9,9 kg!

Nich extrem leicht, aber wenigstens unter 10 kg  ;-)
Der Rahmen is halt doch ein Brocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (1. Februar 2009)

Is doch egal, ein Nicolai Argon is auch kein Magermodel


----------



## Clemens (1. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder nix Plastik oder Bauxit:

2008er Salsa Ala Carte. Size 16 Zoll (1938 Gramm), Reba Race 85mm, X.O mit Gripshift, Deus XC, Eggbeater TI, DT 240s mit 4.1d und 2.25 Nobby Nic, Magura Marta 180/160mm, Syntace F99, Duraflite, Thomson, Flite TT, Tune Spanner ... 10,76 Kg mit den für den Frame doch recht dicken Reifen.

Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger RM Blizzard allein beim Rahmen 300 Gramm leichter und deutlich weniger rustikal geschweist.


----------



## chri55 (1. Februar 2009)

unglaublich schönes Rad, ohne Hörnchen aber sicher noch schöner


----------



## RockyShocky (1. Februar 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> Hi
> ich geb dann auch mal mein Bestes ist nur en bissjen unscharf wegen Handykamera



Sieht doch von der Ausstattung her voll akzeptabel aus  und die Gegend scheint ja auch zu passen


----------



## doctorhasenbein (1. Februar 2009)

@ Clemens

schon schön, aber diese lange Sattelstütze, nich mein Ding


----------



## corfrimor (1. Februar 2009)

Das Salsa ist endgeil und gerade mit kleinem Rahmen, Fahnenstange und Hörnchen so richtig schön old-school! Ich find's nur cool


----------



## Groudon (1. Februar 2009)

weiß jemand von euch was üba die "marzocchi Corsa LT 2008"? ist sie steif genug?


----------



## damonsta (1. Februar 2009)

Geht's noch Junge?

@Clemens

Süsser Dirtjumper!


----------



## dre (1. Februar 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


>




...  total geil !


----------



## Dynatechrider (1. Februar 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Mal wieder nix Plastik oder Bauxit:
> 
> 2008er Salsa Ala Carte. Size 16 Zoll (1938 Gramm), Reba Race 85mm, X.O mit Gripshift, Deus XC, Eggbeater TI, DT 240s mit 4.1d und 2.25 Nobby Nic, Magura Marta 180/160mm, Syntace F99, Duraflite, Thomson, Flite TT, Tune Spanner ... 10,76 Kg mit den für den Frame doch recht dicken Reifen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (1. Februar 2009)

Clemens, Du S**. Genau sowas wollt ich auch aufbauen, so ein Mist jetzt kann ich mir ein anderes Stahl HT suchen 

Sehr schön geworden! Wie fährt es sich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## sodsod (1. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> Hi,thanks.Ii bought this frame in the web-shop from bike-discount.de one year ago. The parts are custom from my team-shop.


How does the bike perform. I currently driving ahardtail but thinking of getting me a FS. I'm most interrested in what you guys call "wippen"and kettenzuege. I hope that was correct German. I don't want a bike behaving like a springboard. So is the drive any good or do you need the fox platform a lot


----------



## Crash Martines (1. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meins..lese auch schon lange mit...
bin aber noch nicht ganz so fertig...verbessern aknn man ja immer irgendwas!!!














Viel Spaß beim anschauen...
Gewicht übrings 10 kg aber es kommen noch neue Laufräder ran mit -400g =)
Zudem kommen jetzt auch noch neue Xt-Shifter ran und Avid Bremshebel..wenn jemand noch leichte super geile Bremshebl hat dann bitte her damit!!


----------



## Schluckspecht (2. Februar 2009)

@clemens:

kann es sein, dass du dein bike bei alpha-bikes hast umschrauben lassen (von nem quantec-rahmen und mit neuen bremsen)?

war zufällig an dem tag 2x in der werkstatt da und hab den entstehungsprozess etwas beobachtet und mir gedacht, dass da jemand aber ein schickes radl mit feinen zutataten bekommt 

auf jeden fall ein wahnsinns-rahmen!!!


----------



## Clemens (2. Februar 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> @clemens:
> 
> kann es sein, dass du dein bike bei alpha-bikes hast umschrauben lassen (von nem quantec-rahmen und mit neuen bremsen)?
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Der Quantec wird aber in den kommenden Wochen wieder mit anderen Komponenten (u.a MZ Corsa SL Worldcup) aufgebaut.


----------



## Schluckspecht (2. Februar 2009)

darf ich fragen, warum du denn schicken tomac-rahmen verschmäht hast?
habe bis vor kurzem einen schönen hardtailrahmen gesucht und der tomac war ganz vorne dabei. schöne details etc. 
wie biste denn auf den salsa gekommen?


----------



## Clemens (2. Februar 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, warum du denn schicken tomac-rahmen verschmäht hast?
> habe bis vor kurzem einen schönen hardtailrahmen gesucht und der tomac war ganz vorne dabei. schöne details etc.
> wie biste denn auf den salsa gekommen?



Den Tomac habe ich nicht verschmäht!! Beim Transport aus der Tiefgarage in meinen Keller hat mir ein Nachbar mit seiner Kellertür (die öffnen nach aussen in den Flur) eine kleine Delle ins Oberrohr geschlagen. Der Frame war zu dem Zeitpunkt 3 Wochen alt, die Delle wirklich mininal, aber trotzdem war es ein Schaden für seine Haftpflicht. Die hat auch anstandslos bezahlt. Hab mir von dem Geld dann den Quantec geholt (weil Stadler hatte keinen Tomac in M mehr). Der Tomacframe liegt immer noch bei mir rum, kann entweder für kleines Geld abgeholt werden oder wird zum Biergartenbike aufgebaut. Aufkleber drüber und gut ist.

Auf das Salsa bin ich durch das Forum gekommen, hab hier einige Bilder eines aufgebauten Ala Carte gesehen und da ich eh vorhatte, wieder einen Stahlrahmen im Fuhrpark zu haben, war die Entscheidung schnell klar. Hab mich dann mit dem Forumsmitglied kurzgeschlossen, Infos zum Frame (Fahrverhalten, Qualität etc.) eingeholt und dann letztendlich sogar seinen Rahmenset (Frame + Salsa Starrgabel) gekauft, da er eine Nummer grösser fahren wollte. Er hat den Frame im Oktober 2008 gekauft, aufgebaut und nur eine kurze Probefahrt absolviert. Ich bin eine Idee kleiner als er und mir passen die 16 Zoll.


----------



## Gorth (2. Februar 2009)

wie würdest du denn das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu einem Blizzard beschreiben? Die beiden Rahmen stehen bei mir nämlich auch zur Auswahl. Seh ich das richtig, dass da eine 85er Reba eingebaut ist? Würd mich brennend interessieren, wie sich das Rad fährt, man sieht ja echt nicht viele in den Foren.


----------



## Clemens (2. Februar 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> wie würdest du denn das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu einem Blizzard beschreiben? Die beiden Rahmen stehen bei mir nämlich auch zur Auswahl. Seh ich das richtig, dass da eine 85er Reba eingebaut ist? Würd mich brennend interessieren, wie sich das Rad fährt, man sieht ja echt nicht viele in den Foren.



Hi Gorth,

kann Dir noch nicht viel zum Fahrverhalten des Salsa sagen - noch zu vereist draussen. Hab bislang nur eine kurze Runde um den Block gedreht. Nach den ersten Eindrücken ist das Fahrverhalten aber ähnlich, das Salsa ist nur etwas gestreckter und fährt sich bedingt durch die kurze Gabel (85mm) und das kurze Steuerrohr etwas sportlicher, der Blizzard geht eher in Richtung Touren. Das Salsa ist auf 80mm vorne ausgelegt, ich denke aber, dass die 5mm mehr auch fahrbar sind. Zuerst wollte ich deshalb sogar eine 2008er 80mm MZ Corsa SL Wordlcup im Salsa verbauen, die weisse MZ passte aber farblich nicht und kommt jetzt ins graue Quantec.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi

Hier mal mein aus Gebraucht + alte Bike mach ein Bike Projekt 






















So jetzt noch ein FSA K- Forcs  Carbon Lenker (grade eingetroffen), pasender Vorbau von FSA  und eine Fox RLC  in weis.  Wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin ob 80mm oder 100mm Federweg.

Tune Schnelspanner sind auch schon auf dem Postweg.

Grüße Ike


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier mal mein aus Gebraucht + alte Bike mach ein Bike Projekt
> 
> ...



Puh sieht schön aus die Scale.... aber keine Fox in weiß, in schwarz würd besser passen...( meine Meinung) und nimm 100mm Federweg.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

Keine Fox in schwarz und keine in weiß 
Ich würde 80 mm nehmen!
Schickes Bike bis auf die Gabel !
lg DaViD


----------



## damonsta (2. Februar 2009)

Schöne Verwertung des Rahmens, viel Spass damit!


----------



## soeren86 (2. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike ...










... allerdings mitlerweile mit Eggbeater SL


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike. Nur die Barends würde ich etwas flacher montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöveBasti (2. Februar 2009)

hi
an das scale würde ne schwarze magura durin mit 100mm passen
mfg basti


----------



## subdiver (2. Februar 2009)

Das Epic sieht nach Kreuzschmerzen aus 
Ansonsten schön


----------



## Northern lite (2. Februar 2009)

ich finde das Epic geht gar nicht....

negativer Vorbau und dann diese Barend-Stellung...

zwei völlig verschiedene Flaschenhalter...

Racing Ralph und Plattformpedale... (OK: Eggbeater sind ja jetzt drauf)

in meinen Augen sieht es (zumindest auf dem Bildern) unausgewogen und merkwürdig aus....

aber dazu muß ich sagen, dass es Specializedbikes generell schwer bei mir haben...


----------



## damonsta (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es auch eher furchtbar.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Epic auch nicht so toll, aber ist ja geshcmacksache findet ja bestimmt auch nicht jeder mein bike so toll


----------



## doctorhasenbein (2. Februar 2009)

Epic is schon OK, außer wie hier schon öfters kritisiert Vorbau, Barends und diese Flaschenhalter..


----------



## dragon07 (2. Februar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Schöne Verwertung des Rahmens, viel Spass damit!



Hi

Jo danke.


@alle 
Zu der Gabel  ne schwarze Reba Team hab ich noch hier, ich stecke die mal die Tage zur Probe mal rein. Mal schauen wie es ausschaut.  

Die Fox die jetzt dran ist ist aus meinem Stumpjumper  und soll wieder dort rein also nur Leihgabe. 

Vielleicht doch eine Durin, wenn die nicht soviel Öl verlieren würden .


Grüße Ike


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. Februar 2009)

habt Ihr Langeweile? Oder sogar keine Freundin?
oder warum müsst Ihr immer sagen, wenn ein Bike Euch nicht gefällt?
das nervt, er muss das epic fahren nicht ihr :-(


----------



## gurkenfolie (2. Februar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> er muss das epic fahren nicht ihr :-(



wir müssens aber ansehen....:kotz:


----------



## Crash Martines (2. Februar 2009)

...und zu meinem schreibt mal wieder keiner was, toll...=( sieht es denn so schlecht aus? denke eigentlich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (2. Februar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> habt Ihr Langeweile? Oder sogar keine Freundin?
> oder warum müsst Ihr immer sagen, wenn ein Bike Euch nicht gefällt?
> das nervt, er muss das epic fahren nicht ihr :-(



Aha.

Kritik nicht erwünscht?

bzw darf man nur sein Wohlgefallen aussprechen?


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. Februar 2009)

Kein Problem, Ihr macht das schon


----------



## doctorhasenbein (2. Februar 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> ...und zu meinem schreibt mal wieder keiner was, toll...=( sieht es denn so schlecht aus? denke eigentlich nicht!



Nö Du, is schick. 
Gruß


----------



## 76Elsa (2. Februar 2009)

Cube Elite SCR.
Wurde leider noch nie gefahren und ist daher zu verkaufen...
10,2 kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## chri55 (2. Februar 2009)

in Einzelteilen? dann würde ich die Kurbel nehmen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Februar 2009)

So ein Rad gehört gefahren!
Das Grün find ich top...
und wo wa gerade bei sind, in grau...









(Kabelbinder kommt bald ab, alles hat aber seine Berechtigung)

HK


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Und ich würd die Gabel nehmen

@HILLKILLER: Ich wette da kommen gleich Beschwerden über die Sattelstellung...


----------



## Unrest (2. Februar 2009)

Ich würd dann die Shifter und den Umwerfer nehmen... ^^"

@Hillkiller: Ist ja ein schönes Rad, aber der Rahmen scheint dir "minimal" zu klein zu sein..?
Und was die Sattelstellung angeht... Solange du damit zurecht kommst, ists in Ordnung, also lass dich net wuschig machen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Februar 2009)

@ aggressor2: Ja da rechne ich auch mit *g* Aber wird durch Sattelüberhöhung ausgeglichen 
@ Unrest: Naja ist ja schon nen 22" Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Und ich würd die Gabel nehmen
> 
> He Agressor2,
> was ist denn mit Dir los? Ich gehe langsam wieder in Richtung rigid und Du willst ne Federgabel verbauen?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @ aggressor2: Ja da rechne ich auch mit *g* Aber wird durch Sattelüberhöhung ausgeglichen




Wieviel sinds? ~15cm?
Sattelüberhöhung is geil


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Februar 2009)

Nur soviel wie muss, denke aber könntest fast recht haben. 1.95m muss ja schließlich wo untergebracht werden


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> aggressor2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich würd die Gabel nehmen
> ...




Naja im Juni will ich bei nem Marathon mitmachen wo die Strecke doch eher in Richtung All Mountain geht...und ich wär zwar der coolste mit Starrgabel und ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung, aber es muss ja keine Schinderei werden. Wer weiß...vielleicht entscheid ich mich ja noch um und mach einen auf ganz hart



HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Nur soviel wie muss, denke aber könntest fast recht haben. 1.95m muss ja schließlich wo untergebracht werden





Aber ich überleg grad...hab ne neue Kurbel dran und ne neue Kette...ich könnt auch mal wieder ein Photo machen 
Soll ich?


----------



## SCK (2. Februar 2009)

Das grün ist obergeil!

Verkaufs einzeln!

 Haste mehr von und wir auch.....
.... nehm das XTR Shadow


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Februar 2009)

mach ma, denn hier sollen ja Fotos rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> in Einzelteilen? dann würde ich die Kurbel nehmen.



Und ich die Pedale


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (2. Februar 2009)

Büschi du alter Labersack


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (2. Februar 2009)

oO smiley vergessen


----------



## agent_smith (2. Februar 2009)

würde mich dann für den umwerfer anbieten


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Da isses das gute Stück.





Geplant is noch ein Salsa cromoly Vorbau.


----------



## DerEismann (2. Februar 2009)

So, nun auch mein fast fertiges Epic... 

Nur noch die Fsa K-Force Kurbel mit BB30 und dann sollte es erst mal reichen...
Zukunftsvision ist noch Ne 10fach SRAM Red Kassette mit 10fach
SRAM Red Schaltwerk und 10fach Schifter... 
Evtl. nen weißen Speedneedle...
So wie es jetzt steht bring es 10,2kg auf die Wage...

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Februar 2009)

@aggressor2:
Besonders die neue Kette is hüpsch *g*
Sorglosrad, kommentier ichs mal.
Nimm mal nen Vorschlaghammer und mach die Stütze gerade


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Da isses das gute Stück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Stütze so zu montieren ist nicht Dein Ernst, bzw. es sieht einfach zum davonlaufen aus.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

@ bruzel: Ja hab dich doch auch lieb 
@ aggressor Es tut sehr weh aber ich sage nicht was


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid doch nur neidisch
@HILLKILLER: Danke und nein danke

@Jesus Freak: Guck dir das Bild 2 Tage lang an und sag dir dabei ständig , dass es so besser passt. Dann findst du es ok. Wenn du das dann 2 Wochen weiter machst, findstes dann auch geil

@bueschi: Man merkt, du bist lernfähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (2. Februar 2009)

Das Zaskar gefällt mir. Ein anderes (schwarzes) Schaltwerk wäre vllt. schöner, auch mit Reba find ichs besser. Aber die Sattelstütze wurde ja nun oft genug breit getreten, und wenn das Rad ihm so besser passt, besser fährt: Warum nicht? *Form follows Funktion*. Der Rahmen ist einfach nur Schick! Halt kein 0815 Poison (sind keine schlechten Räder, aber haben eben kein Charakter). So'n TT ist was besonderes, hebt das Rad aus der Masse raus und jeder kann auch ohne Decals sehen: aha - ein GT.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Exakt meine Meinung, bis auf die Reba..
Ich fänd noch nen top swing Umwerfer besser.


----------



## fatboy (2. Februar 2009)

Klar ist der Rahmen schick.

Aber die setback so herum zu montieren ist noch schlimmer als rizer mit barends und Plattformpedale am Racer zusammen.

Rein optisch habe ich noch nix schlimmeres gesehen, außer eventuell falschherum montierte Federgabeln...


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Dann kannste jetz von mir aus den Rest des Tages rumheulen...


----------



## Jonez (2. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Dann kannste jetz von mir aus den Rest des Tages rumheulen...



Warum stellst du eigentlich dein bike hier rein (mit dem Wissen das negative Kritik kommen wird) und wirst pampig wenn es einigen nicht gefällt? abgesehen davon ist die Stütze einfach nicht dem vorgesehenen Sinn entsprechend montiert.


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

@ Agressor2,
 Naja im Juni will ich bei nem Marathon mitmachen wo die Strecke doch eher in Richtung All Mountain geht...und ich wär zwar der coolste mit Starrgabel und ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung, aber es muss ja keine Schinderei werden. Wer weiß...vielleicht entscheid ich mich ja noch um und mach einen auf ganz hart:

Back to the roots, habe mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen einige moderate Maraton mit dem Oldi unter die hinten nicht vorhandenen Stollen zu nehmen. Mehr als Autobahnen gehen schon aufgrund des Hurrican XT nicht.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (2. Februar 2009)

@ Dynatechrider

geile Sattelstütze 

und die alte XTR..... ein Traum


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> @ Dynatechrider
> 
> geile Sattelstütze



Jo, ist halt wie auch ich etwas old-fashioned


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Jonez schrieb:


> Warum stellst du eigentlich dein bike hier rein (mit dem Wissen das negative Kritik kommen wird) und wirst pampig wenn es einigen nicht gefällt? abgesehen davon ist die Stütze einfach nicht dem vorgesehenen Sinn entsprechend montiert.



Weil ich dachte, dass sich das Thema mit der Stütze nun endlich mal erledigt hätte...
Das Rad hat ja noch andere Teile, über die man Meinungen austauschen kann.
Sorry, war wohl etwas forsch.




Dynatechrider schrieb:


> @ Agressor2,
> Naja im Juni will ich bei nem Marathon mitmachen wo die Strecke doch eher in Richtung All Mountain geht...und ich wär zwar der coolste mit Starrgabel und ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung, aber es muss ja keine Schinderei werden. Wer weiß...vielleicht entscheid ich mich ja noch um und mach einen auf ganz hart
> 
> Back to the roots, habe mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen einige moderate Maraton mit dem Oldi unter die hinten nicht vorhandenen Stollen zu nehmen. Mehr als Autobahnen gehen schon aufgrund des Hurrican XT nicht.



Hat noch wer anders zu deiner Enscheidungsfindung beigetragen, oder bin ich schuld?


Edith: Kann jemand so ne Sattelstütze, wie von Dynatechrider gebrauchen? Hab eine, die ich nich brauche, aus offensicthlichen Gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (2. Februar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Jo, ist halt wie auch ich etwas old-fashioned



Hab genau diese Kombi auch an meinem alten Hercules Alabama,
und finde es einfach nur TOPPP


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

@Dynatechrider: Welches aus deiner Liste isses denn? Oldie but Goldie


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @Dynatechrider: Welches aus deiner Liste isses denn? Oldie but Goldie



Ist das Ralaigh Titan 94. Habe einfach die Nase voll von den den immer längeren Federwegen. Bei meinen kurzen Haxen gibts selbstbei kleinen Rahmen Probleme mit der Familienplanung wenn ich unfreiwillig absteigen muß, außerdem müsste dann ein 150er Vorbau drann um eine einigermaßen vernünftige Position zu fahren. Federgabeln über 60 mm taugen in meinen Augen nur für Downhiller, All Mountain und Touren.


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hab genau diese Kombi auch an meinem alten Hercules Alabama,
> und finde es einfach nur TOPPP



Zeig mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Ist das Ralaigh Titan 94. Habe einfach die Nase voll von den den immer längeren Federwegen. Bei meinen kurzen Haxen gibts selbstbei kleinen Rahmen Probleme mit der Familienplanung wenn ich unfreiwillig absteigen muß, außerdem müsste dann ein 150er Vorbau drann um eine einigermaßen vernünftige Position zu fahren. Federgabeln über 60 mm taugen in meinen Augen nur für Downhiller, All Mountain und Touren.




Mach aus der 60 ne 80 und ich bin dabei


----------



## kiefaber (2. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (2. Februar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> So, nun auch mein fast fertiges Epic...
> 
> Nur noch die Fsa K-Force Kurbel mit BB30 und dann sollte es erst mal reichen...
> Zukunftsvision ist noch Ne 10fach SRAM Red Kassette mit 10fach
> ...



@der Eismann, hey geiles Epic. Auch mit den weissen Felgen,
Hammer, Gewicht?


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

@ aggressor2
OK, bin ja kompromissbereit


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2009)

Aber in 97% aller Fälle reichts ja geschmeidig zu sein und die eventuellen Schläge einfach mit den Armen/Beinen abzufangen.


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Aber in 97% aller Fälle reichts ja geschmeidig zu sein und die eventuellen Schläge einfach mit den Armen/Beinen abzufangen.



Also doch alte Schule

Aber jetzt wieder Bilder


----------



## doctorhasenbein (2. Februar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein paar Bilder



muß erst ein paar Photos machen, folgen dann demnächst


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Februar 2009)

Bin auf das Herkules gespannt, dein Nicolai ist ja ein Traum


----------



## DerEismann (2. Februar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> @der Eismann, hey geiles Epic. Auch mit den weissen Felgen,
> Hammer, Gewicht?


 

Hi Sascha... steht doch dabei 
Zurzeit noch 10,2kg... 
Werde wohl hinterher bei 9,6 liegen,
wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. Februar 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Hi Sascha... steht doch dabei
> Zurzeit noch 10,2kg...
> Werde wohl hinterher bei 9,6 liegen,
> wenn alles fertig ist



hey Eismann, sorry, hab ich überlesen, da geht noch was.
bin grad am Aufbau eines Nicolai Saturn. Soll weiss lackiert werden mit sid blauen logos.
habe mir gestern ne 1999er sid in blau ersteigert, wird dann Hammer zum Rahmen passen.
soll ein winterbike werden, also so max 1000 buget für Teile.
naja, so wie ich mich kenne, wirds bestimmt wieder mehr 
weitere Teile die geplant sind:
Weiße Felgen frm 333
weisse naben: kennt ihr welche? Bitte nich so teuer
sram x0 mit gripshift
weisse sattelstütze wohl ritchey
weißer Vorbau wohl ritchey
weißer Lenker flat wohl ritchey
speedneddle weiß
steuersatz a head?
reifen na Rocket ron natürlich
dämpfer irgendwas geiles in 152mm?
habt ihr noch ideen?
Der Rahmen wird in weiß bestimmt geil aussehen, oder?


----------



## rboncube (2. Februar 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier mal mein aus Gebraucht + alte Bike mach ein Bike Projekt
> 
> ...




Sehr schönes Scale

Sind das die Nope Atmosphere Laufräder? Wie bist du damit zufrieden? Wo gekauft und wie war die Einspeichqualität?
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

Gruß Rene


----------



## dragon07 (3. Februar 2009)

Hi

@rboncube  danke.

Die Nope Atmosphere sind von Action Sport, zufrieden ist relativ.
Optisch finde ich den LRS top. 
Wenn man sich damit  abfindet gelegentlich die Lager zu Tauschen  dann ist das ein Kostengünstiger Laufradsatz.
Habe jetzt Qualitativ hochwertige Lager von SKF  verbaut, was die Naben nicht dichter macht, schauen wie lange die halten. 


Die Einspeichqualität  war wie von Action gewohnt Top.     

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (3. Februar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Bin auf das Herkules gespannt, dein Nicolai ist ja ein Traum



Danke für die Blumen 

Photos dauern aber noch, muß sie erst einscannen


----------



## Tundra HT (3. Februar 2009)

Tach Leutz,

So, ich hab heut mal mit meiner Digicam versucht ein paar Nachtfotos meiner Rennmaschienen zu schiessen. Hatt leider nicht wirklich so geklappt, da meine Cam bei abgeschalteten Blitz nicht fokussieren wollte. Dabei sind aber, wie ich finde, trotzdem mal zwei ganz andere interessante Bilder meiner Bikes in der Nacht entstanden. Morgen gibts in der Sonne scharfe Schüsse auf schnelle Bikes.
Also Nr. 1





[/URL][/IMG]
Und Nr. 2





[/URL][/IMG]
Also bis morgen nochmal.


----------



## OKTAN (3. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder in Peru gemacht?

Oktan


----------



## Assfight (3. Februar 2009)

Scharf wie ich!


----------



## Tundra HT (3. Februar 2009)

Knapp daneben, die Location ist am Bodensee.


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. Februar 2009)

Klasse Bilder *g* Vllt kann Alkoholkonsum (Gabs da nich in Salem nich so Wein und Elitestudies  ) das irgendwie ausgleichen, wenn nicht, such die halt nächstemal einfach irgendwas wo de die Cam mit Selbstauslöser hinparken kannst, aber Style hatts Bild schon und wenn man dann noch in der Benutzerspalte sieht was dur fürn Bike hast, dann erkennt/erahnt man sogar was


----------



## Tundra HT (4. Februar 2009)

So,
jetzt die versprochenen Bilder von den Updates der beiden Tundras.





[/URL][/IMG
An das Winter- und Alltagsrad sind jetzt die alten Parts vom leichten Bike gewandert. Die X9 habe ich rausgeschmissen und die XT verbaut. Einen DT240s/4.1, die Windcutter und die Keil Carbon Starrgabel wuden vepflanzt. Durch den Wechsel der Gabeln (Skareb Platinum 100mm) passt jetzt auch wieder endlich die Geo. Das Bike liegt jetzt bei 9,75kg.





[/URL][/IMG]
Das Racebike wurde jetzt mit XTR-Parts gewürzt. Der Laufradsatz wurde durch die DT-Revolution Speichen von 1540 gr auf 1396 gr erleichtert. Anstatt der XcR Dry rollt das Rad jetzt auf RoRo,s durchs Leben. Die Xpedo MF1ATi sind bestellt und müssten hier bald eintrudeln. Dann gehts von jetzigen 9,28kg auf 9,18kg. Die 9kg Marke wird dieses Jahr noch geknackt und das ohne viel Carbon.





[/URL][/IMG]
Gruß Jan


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2009)

Schöne Räde

Beim Racebike könntest noch die Scheiben tauschen!


----------



## Boondog (4. Februar 2009)

Da schlies ich mich doch gleich an.
hier mein Tundra





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

aufbau so vorerst beendet



was folgt sind details( kabelzüge etc , schrauben , bei gelegenheit )



 die teile hatte ich alle da aus meinem ht



 ein paar erklärungen:

 warum xtr bremsen und hopesteuersatz , und nicht meine hope  und king( weil beides ein weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau waren)



warum der alte ringlevorbau ( weil er mich schon ne weile begleitet und ich ihn immer noch einen der schönsten je gebauten vorbauten entfinde, wenn auch nicht leicht....)

aerozine?? tuts im moment.... muss aber sagen ,das ich schon meine fühler ausgestreckt haben für etwas edleres... mal sehen was da noch kommt



flitesattel?? ja ich habe seit über 17 jahren einen flitearsch.

NEUE LAUFRÄDER SIND IN ARBEIT

MUSS NOCH ABSPECKEN UND DIE OLLEN UST FUNKT. PRIMA , DOCH ZU SCHWER... so  thats it



denke bei der betrachtung des bikes das es sich lohnen wird den hinterbau schwarz zu lackieren , aber erst im winter 09/010( könnte das einer da draussen mal photoshopen?



und nun ein paar tage warten und ab in den süden für testfahrten.....


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2009)

Auch sehr schön!


----------



## Clemens (4. Februar 2009)

Don: mit eines der geilsten Bikes hier im Forum!!! Schade, dass Jenson nicht nach D-Land liefern darf.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Don: mit eines der geilsten Bikes hier im Forum!!! Schade, dass Jenson nicht nach D-Land liefern darf.


danke ... auch nicht in die schweiz....
myus.com und dann wird geliefert


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


>


Hmmm... Schööön! Eigentlich wollte ich den Rahmen ja haben


----------



## REEF (4. Februar 2009)

Das TITUS ist ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (4. Februar 2009)

Das Titus ist nicht schlecht. (Ey, ich kann ihn nicht in 2 Threads so extrem loben, ne...)


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Titus ist nicht schlecht. (Ey, ich kann ihn nicht in 2 Threads so extrem loben, ne...)



 jäss wi kän !


----------



## rboncube (4. Februar 2009)

@TundraHT: Schöne Bikes (das schwarze Steppenwolf gefällt aber auch) Wie bist du mit den Windcutter Scheiben zufrieden? Fährst du die mit den gleichen Belägen wie die orginalen Scheiben? Möchte mir auch nen neuen LRS kaufen. Die American Classic ständen auch zur Debatte. Wie lange fährst du die schon und hattest irgendwelche Probleme?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tundra HT (4. Februar 2009)

@büschi, Lupus, rboncube
Danke!
@rboncube
Ich fahr die Windcutter seit ca. 200 Kilometern, war positiv überrascht. Ich hatte vermutet, das sie deutlich weniger Bremspower haben gegenüber den Standart XT Scheiben. Bremsen recht gut, sie rubbeln auch nicht, es sind Standart Shimano Beläge verbaut (Gesinterte in der 755). Haben auf jeden Fall mehr dampf wie die Martha SL Scheiben in der Oro.
Den AC Laufradsatz fahr ich jetzt seit ca. 2500 km, er hat bisher keine props gemacht. In puncto Steifigkeit kann er mit dem Crossmax Laufradsatz mithalten, den ich vorher verbaut hatte. Lager laufen weiterhin super. Bin zufrieden.
Gruß Jan


----------



## xtcnrsteam (5. Februar 2009)

So, hier noch mal mein altes Litespeed. Das Problem mit der häßlichen Tachokabelverlegung ist bereits gelöst-es läuft jetzt durchs Steuerrohr und ist quasi kaum mehr zu sehen.
Bessere Bilder (mit neuer Verlegung) gibts im Frühling...


----------



## Exekuhtot (5. Februar 2009)

Geiles Teil. Nichts was vom edlen geröhr ablenkt und dennoch Top Teile verbaut.


----------



## damonsta (5. Februar 2009)

Mit SP41 noch geiler! Und mit einem anderen Tachomagneten.
Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau!


----------



## Sascha Koch (5. Februar 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> So, hier noch mal mein altes Litespeed. Das Problem mit der häßlichen Tachokabelverlegung ist bereits gelöst-es läuft jetzt durchs Steuerrohr und ist quasi kaum mehr zu sehen.
> Bessere Bilder (mit neuer Verlegung) gibts im Frühling...



Schönes Ding. Und auch noch gut leicht


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Februar 2009)

@Don Trailo
Top Bike. 

@xtcnrsteam
Das Litespeed gefällt mir auch sehr.  *nur der Bildhintergrund reizt die Augen  *


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. Februar 2009)

Das Bike von letzer Saison: (Ich entschuldige mich für die schlechten Bilder)





Und das für die nächste Saison:

















Und ja ich habe mich bewusst für die Alu Version entschieden.
Vorbau wird ev. noch ins negativ gedreht und Spacer entfernt. Muss aber zuerst eine passende Position finden. Getauscht wurden bisher Sattel (SLR), Pedale (XTR), und der Crossride gegen Dt Xr 4.1d mit Onyx Naben. Allerdings wäre ich froh wenns noch leichter werden würde.. Sieht jemand gerade noch was schrecklich schweres? Wie sind die FSA Parts denn auf der Wage?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (5. Februar 2009)

@ xtcnrsteam

Geile Kurbel, wie man sieht jemand mit Geschmack


----------



## Tundra HT (5. Februar 2009)

Die FSA Parts sind relativ schwer.
http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=6223


----------



## xtcnrsteam (5. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Kurbel ist schon hammergeil und superleicht jedoch muss ich eingestehen dass die zuvor montierte Cannondale CX3 viel unkomplizierter war...

Der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers passt mal gerade eben so und jeder Kettenklemmer ist fatal (ich hab gerade mal 4mm Platz zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen, beim Umwerfer ists noch weniger). Aber wie gesagt-turbogeil sieht sie aus und mit ner anderen wären die <9 kg nicht möglich


----------



## rboncube (5. Februar 2009)

Bin gerade dabei die FSA Teile an meinem Centurion zu entsorgen. Hab mir nen Smica Vorbau und nen KCNC Lenker bestellt. Dazu noch leichtere Griffe und schon ist die Kiste um 170gr leichter. Die Bremse haut auch ziemlich rein. Gibts bei Merida nicht auch so ein Baukastensystem?
Was wiegt das 96 denn? Mir würde der weiss/schwarze 96 Alurahmen gefallen. Gibts die eigentlich auch als Rahmenkit? Das Komplettbike ist uninteresant.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## dragon07 (5. Februar 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> Da schlies ich mich doch gleich an.
> hier mein Tundra
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

Schönes Bike und geile Fox, was ist das für eine und wie kommt die Tussi da drauf?

Grüße Ike


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Februar 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> ...und wie kommt die Tussi da drauf?
> 
> Grüße Ike



Schau mal z.B. bei Hibike.
Die Sticker gibt es solo zu kaufen.
Vielleicht spricht die Fox jetzt aber auch etwas schärfer an


----------



## damonsta (6. Februar 2009)

Oder sie wird steifer.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Februar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Oder sie wird steifer.



hält aber nicht ewig an....


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Oder sie wird steifer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (6. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Zur Sitzrohrverlängerung hättest du die Puppe aber auf den Vorbau kleben sollen...


----------



## dragon07 (6. Februar 2009)

Hi

Ich sages ja, ich brauche ne weisse Fox


----------



## rossman (6. Februar 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich sages ja, ich brauche ne weisse Fox



Hallo Dragon07,

habe eine weiße 2009er Fox 100 rlc aus meinem Rad (RH 53 + 3 Spacer ) ausgebaut.Hat lediglich 50 Km einer Probefahrt hinter sich. Suche noch eine schwarze Gabel. Wenn du Interesse hast ??

Gruß rossman


----------



## zingel (6. Februar 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Das Bike von letzer Saison



du meinst wohl der letzten 10 Saisons !?! ...schönes Rocky!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Februar 2009)

Nein wirklich nur der letzen  Habe das Rad vor 2 Jahren erworben, ist aber ein 1996er.


----------



## Clemens (6. Februar 2009)

Erinnerungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taylor Durbon (6. Februar 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Das Bike von letzer Saison: (Ich entschuldige mich für die schlechten Bilder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragon07 (6. Februar 2009)

rossman schrieb:


> Hallo Dragon07,
> 
> habe eine weiße 2009er Fox 100 rlc aus meinem Rad (RH 53 + 3 Spacer ) ausgebaut.Hat lediglich 50 Km einer Probefahrt hinter sich. Suche noch eine schwarze Gabel. Wenn du Interesse hast ??
> 
> Gruß rossman



Hi

Danke aber leider haben alle die die meinten in mein Bike gehöre eine schwarze Gabel scheinbar recht.

Habe eine Reba in schwarz eingebaut und Schei$$e es schaut gut aus.

Trotzdem finde ich ne weiße Fox mit Tussi unschlagbar.  

Außerdem finde ich ne 80mm fährt sich besser in meinem Rahmen  habe die Reba auch auf 85 mm getravelt  (kann auch Kopfsache sein) 






Sagt was, oder doch Weiss ??

Mach morgen ein Foto mit der schwarzen Gabel+ neuer Lenker von FSA. 
Grüße Ike


----------



## Crash Martines (6. Februar 2009)

> Hallo Dragon07,
> 
> habe eine weiße 2009er Fox 100 rlc aus meinem Rad (RH 53 + 3 Spacer ) ausgebaut.Hat lediglich 50 Km einer Probefahrt hinter sich. Suche noch eine schwarze Gabel. Wenn du Interesse hast ??
> 
> Gruß rossman



Wir können ja tauschen =) hab ne schwarze SID SL an meinem weißen NOX und würde auch ne weiße Gabel haben wollen. Aber wie schwer ist die denn?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2009)

es nimmt gestallt an. 9.16kg


----------



## SCK (7. Februar 2009)

Noch ein vertex.
Endlich soweit fertig.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Februar 2009)

geilomat!


----------



## Sascha Koch (7. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Blau sieht einfach nur schei.. aus!



Dein Bergwerk aber auch


----------



## maik_87 (7. Februar 2009)

jap beide bikes sehen hammer aus...!!


----------



## amg 2 (7. Februar 2009)

an dragon- schwarz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amg 2 (7. Februar 2009)

am besten noch eine durin , die würde doch super mit der rotensocke passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (7. Februar 2009)

@ SCK...endlich auch mal einer mit V-Brakes! Schönes Bike haste da, was für Bremsen sind das und welchen LRS fährst du. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den Nope n76 holen oder hättest du noch eine andere Idee für V-Brakes LRS? und welche Bremshebel verwendest du? SUche da auch noch leichte und gut funktionierende.... 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Februar 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Sagt was, oder doch Weiss ?? Mach morgen ein Foto mit der schwarzen Gabel+ neuer Lenker von FSA.
> Grüße Ike



Definitiv SCHWARZ.


----------



## Christian Back (7. Februar 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> Noch ein vertex.
> Endlich soweit fertig.



Du darfst es auch zu den "Gelben" reinstellen...


----------



## SCK (7. Februar 2009)

@ crash martines: 
Bremsen: Avid sd7 günstig und gut. 
Bremshebel : Speedialer eigentlich noch für Cantis 120g 
LRS: oldschool Crossmax (10-11 Jahre alt)
Bei den Felgen solltest du auf jeden solche mit Ceramic-Beschichtung nehmen.


----------



## Crash Martines (7. Februar 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort!! hhmm ja ich bin am überlegen habe jetzt nämlich schon die Mavic cx 717 mit ceramic, aber leider mit xt-naben und keine Ahnung was für Speichen. Die Naben und Speichen sind mir aber zu schwer, echt schwierige Entscheidung was man da nun macht.


----------



## Christian Back (7. Februar 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!! hhmm ja ich bin am überlegen habe jetzt nämlich schon die Mavic cx 717 mit ceramic, aber leider mit xt-naben und keine Ahnung was für Speichen. Die Naben und Speichen sind mir aber zu schwer, echt schwierige Entscheidung was man da nun macht.



Ich fahre seit nunmehr mindestens 40.000 km DT Onyx Naben mit 717er Ceramic- Felgen. Sind noch immer gut zurecht. Allerdings auch von Whizz Wheels gebaut.


----------



## Taylor Durbon (7. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Du darfst es auch zu den "Gelben" reinstellen...


Jetzt fehlt nur noch das weis-rote im Ahorndesign mit altem Rockyschriftzug und ICH bin gelb vor Neid! Dennoch: sehr schönes Rocky!

Bis denne...


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> Da schlies ich mich doch gleich an.
> hier mein Tundra
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad!
Aber an deiner vorderen Bremsscheibe fehlt ein Stück


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Danke aber leider haben alle die die meinten in mein Bike gehöre eine schwarze Gabel scheinbar recht.
> 
> ...



*Dann bab Dir doch ne Tussi an dei schwarze Reba....  natürlich sieht die Gabel in schwarz an deiner Scott geiler aus.....weiß passt gar nicht...basta!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (8. Februar 2009)

Hier mal zwei Handypics (von zugegebenermaßen bescheidener Qualität) meines Winter- und Trainingsbikes. Ich hab' bis auf Bremsen und Gabel nur Teile verbaut, die ich noch hatte. Die Griffe und Pedale werden bei Gelegenheit gegen 'was leichteres und hübscheres getauscht. Gewicht: 9,4 kg (Personenwaage; wird morgen nochmal genau gewogen). Ist 'ne spaßige Alternative zum Racefully 











Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## maik_87 (8. Februar 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Handypics (von zugegebenermaßen bescheidener Qualität) meines Winter- und Trainingsbikes. Ich hab' bis auf Bremsen und Gabel nur Teile verbaut, die ich noch hatte. Die Griffe und Pedale werden bei Gelegenheit gegen 'was leichteres und hübscheres getauscht. Gewicht: 9,4 kg (Personenwaage; wird morgen nochmal genau gewogen). Ist 'ne spaßige Alternative zum Racefully
> 
> 
> 
> Ein sehr sehr schönes bike...... Haste das selbst lackiert??


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2009)

Das Vertex ist einfach nur absolut traumhaft! Gratulation.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2009)

@corfi: wie schon im shop gesagt... sehr nett. und meine kritikpunkte weist ja


----------



## corfrimor (8. Februar 2009)

@ maik_87

Danke! Hab' ich lackieren lassen, ich selbst kann das nicht. 

@ nopain-nogain

Ebenfalls danke! Und was Deine Kritik aus dem Laden angeht - vielleicht montier' ich tatsächlich mal versuchsweise den F99, und dann sehen wir weiter.

Grüezi

Corfrimor


----------



## doubelyu (8. Februar 2009)

so hier nochmal aktuelle von meinem... ist zwar nicht gerade leicht mit 12,4 kg aber es lässt sich richtig gut fahren...











Kritik, Lob erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (8. Februar 2009)

Griffe wären sicher nicht schlecht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus da kommen noch welche dran ! 

und Crossride Laufräder mit Leichtbaubremsscheiben? - Ich würde als erstes etwas in einen guten, leichten und stabilen LRS investieren (wenn ich davon ausgehen darf, dass der Rahmen bleiben soll).


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällts eigentlich ganz gut, nur kannst du nicht den Sidi Kleber (Insofern du nicht von ihnen gesponsert bist) entfernen? Das würde den Aufbau irgendwie beruigen!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. Februar 2009)

Huch und vergessen: Beschriftung der Crossrides entfernen. Wirkt nachher hochwertiger und harmonischer. Habe ich bei meinen auch gemacht. Einfach schnell Pneu runter und mit dem Heisluftföhn abföhnen!


----------



## doubelyu (8. Februar 2009)

ja der rahmen bleibt, is zwar nicht der leichteste aber lässt sich richtig geil fahren.die Crossride hab ich fast geschenkt bekommen damals, sind aber sehr stabil und unanfällig. laufräder weiß ich net welche ich mir holen soll und des geld fehlt auch grad a weng. hatte evtl an die XT gedacht.
zu den Griffen: kommt noch Lenkerband dran, damit komm ich am besten klar

ja die decals kommen auf jeden fall runter und der Sidi Aufkleber auch


----------



## alexftw (8. Februar 2009)

Du bist dir aber schon bewusst, dass deine Laufräder Crossride heissen und nicht die Bremsscheiben? Nichts für ungut, klingt in deinem Beitrag irgendwie anders.

@DamDam: Was ist denn generell das Problem an der Kombo, mal blöd gefragt? Problematischer ist eher das der schwere Aufbau nicht zu den Scheiben passt oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Februar 2009)

Liest sich schon richtig, er weiß auch das es die LR sind 
Wobei ich die nicht sonderlich stabil finde (denke nicht, daß es zur Felgenbremsversion UB große Unterschiede gibt). Die Crossrides sind bis 100kg zugelassen und obwohl meine schon nachzentriert wurden sind die bei meinen knapp 80kg gefühlt deutlich weicher als die Asbach uralten Ringle/XT/Mavic Laufräder, die ich an meinem Yeti hatte.


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich finde halt, dass Crossride Laufräder nicht in ein (so macht es den Anschein) möglichst leichtes Rad passen! Besonders wenn ich versuche bei der rotierenden Masse versuche durch Tuningbremsscheiben gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2009)

naja - wer sagt denn aba, dass man die Alligator kauft, weil sie die leichtesten sind - ich persöhnlich finde sie einfach absolut stylisch und dafür auch relativ günstig mit ~20-25EUS die Scheibe ... die anderen stylischen Scheiben wie die von Hope (zweiteiligen) liegen da ja preislich schon ne ecke höher


----------



## big_scoop (9. Februar 2009)

Ich werf mal ein 10,4kg schweres Giant rein ... Eine schwarze Deus Kurbel wird hoffentlich noch diese Woche vom Postboten gebracht und die 7900 DA Kette liegt schon hier und wartet auf den Einbau.


----------



## doubelyu (9. Februar 2009)

also ich hab die Scheiben eher aus stylischen Gründen und wegen ihrem niedrigen Preis gekauft, wie Groudon richtig erkannt hat. Wenn ich mir die XT Laufräder kaufe, wonach es bis jetzt aussieht, werde ich wohl die XT-Centerlock Scheiben nehmen müssen...

Die Side-Aufkleber sind bereits runtergemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (9. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> also ich hab die Scheiben eher aus stylischen Gründen und wegen ihrem niedrigen Preis gekauft, wie Groudon richtig erkannt hat. Wenn ich mir die XT Laufräder kaufe, wonach es bis jetzt aussieht, werde ich wohl die XT-Centerlock Scheiben nehmen müssen...
> 
> Die Side-Aufkleber sind bereits runtergemacht



Brauchst keine XT-Scheiben zu kaufen - es gibt Adapter von Centerlock auf 6-Loch. 

Beispiel: http://bike-components.de/catalog/Bremsen/MTB+Disc+Kleinteile/Adapter+Center+Lock+Shimano


----------



## doubelyu (9. Februar 2009)

> Brauchst keine XT-Scheiben zu kaufen - es gibt Adapter von Centerlock auf 6-Loch.



aha, hab ich gar nicht gewusst, wobei ich das Centerlock-System auf den ersten Blick gar nicht so schlecht finde.
Belehrt mich eines Besseren (außer Gewicht)


----------



## dragon07 (9. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> also ich hab die Scheiben eher aus stylischen GrÃ¼nden und wegen ihrem niedrigen Preis gekauft, wie Groudon richtig erkannt hat. Wenn ich mir die XT LaufrÃ¤der kaufe, wonach es bis jetzt aussieht, werde ich wohl die XT-Centerlock Scheiben nehmen mÃ¼ssen...
> 
> Die Side-Aufkleber sind bereits runtergemacht




Hi

Die XT Naben gibt es auch mit 6 Lochaufnahme fÃ¼r die Bremsscheibe, habe ich auch so wie die Crossride  eigentlich nÃ¤hmen sich die LaufradsÃ¤tze nichts weder in der QualitÃ¤t noch im Gewicht.

Manchmal glaube ich das die Crossride besser rollen.

Die Crossmax SLR hatte ich auch fÃ¼r drei Wochen, jetzt sind se bei Mavic â wegen Spiel halt.

 Spar lieber einwenig lÃ¤nger und las dir was schÃ¶nes mit Dt Swiss 240 oder so was Aufbauen.










Das ist mal richtg geil fast Retro Steil, fast zu schade fÃ¼r den Wintereinsatz. 


GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Giant!
Wenn dann noch die Schwarze Kurbel rankommt, wird es Wunderschön!
Nur das die der Rote Bereich der Magura, etwas kleiner hätte ausfallen können. Es ist fast zu viel rot, und lenkt dadurch zu sehr vom (schönen) Rest ab....


----------



## doubelyu (9. Februar 2009)

so Leute, hab die Decals und Aufkleber runtergemacht und meine Hörner draufgebaut...











sind find ich gleich viel besser aus


----------



## Cpace (9. Februar 2009)

Und die Hörnchen sind bei dir nicht nur Schmuck sondern du kannst die auch tatsächlich so fahren?


----------



## doubelyu (9. Februar 2009)

ob ich sie so fahren kann weiß ich noch nicht, habse grad erst draufgemacht. des werd ich bei ner probefahr sehen, aber ich werd sie denk ich noch a weng höher machen müssen, aber net viel

lg


----------



## Lanoss (9. Februar 2009)

Sieht echt viel besser aus ohne die ganzen Schriftzüge, gratuliere zu diesem billigen Optiktuning.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2009)

Aber mach die Kette noch richtig drauf, sonst kommst du nicht weit bei deiner Probefahrt. 
Und die Optik ist jetzt schon viel besser ohne Aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Februar 2009)

Jap gefällt mir auch viel besser so!


----------



## Tundra HT (9. Februar 2009)

Dein Schaltwerk ist abgefallen!


----------



## big_scoop (9. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe wird die Rote Socke gegen eine in Himmelblau getauscht.


----------



## speedy76 (9. Februar 2009)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Ich werf mal ein 10,4kg schweres Giant rein ... Eine schwarze Deus Kurbel wird hoffentlich noch diese Woche vom Postboten gebracht und die 7900 DA Kette liegt schon hier und wartet auf den Einbau.



sehr schick. habe selber ein STING in ähnlicher konfiguration. Liege selber aber bei 12,56 kg.   Wo hast du denn so stark abgespeckt???


----------



## doubelyu (9. Februar 2009)

> Dein Schaltwerk ist abgefallen!



ne, des liegt daran, dass mir des Schaltauge abgebrochen ist, als sich die Kette zwischen Ritzel und Speichen verhakt hatte. darum is das schaltwerk nicht montiert...


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Februar 2009)

Jede Menge Detailbilder hats im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (9. Februar 2009)

speedy, ähnliche Konfiguration? Nunja wenn man paar Parts einzeln betrachtet kommen da mitunter auf einen Schlag 100g und mehr zusammen die du mehr am Sting hast. Allein die Gabel sollte einiges bewirken...

Bei dem Scale hier oben muss ich noch mehrmals schauen eh ich sagen kann, obs mir gut gefällt oder eben ni... Auf jeden Fall finde ich das stark aufsteigende Oberrohr doch sehr grass...


----------



## corfrimor (9. Februar 2009)

@ dragon07

Danke! Aber keine Sorge, das Bike wird gepflegt! Und wahrscheinlich nehm' ich's zwecks artgerechter Haltung auch für den ein oder anderen technisch anspruchslosen Marathon, den Ultrabike in Kirchzarten zum Beispiel.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Sascha Koch (9. Februar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Jede Menge Detailbilder hats im Album



geiler scale Rahmen, genau diesen hab ich in L immer gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Februar 2009)

@ HypnoKröte: Ganz ganz dickes Lob! Für mich das schönste Scale dass ich jeh gesehen habe und auch eines der schönsten Räder im Forum!


----------



## big_scoop (9. Februar 2009)

Speedy also ich denke schon das Rahmen und Gabel einiges ausmachen! Meine Laufräder haben Alunippel, Maxxis Leichtbauschläuche und Felgenband, die Steuerzentrale ist um einiges leichter als deine und der Speedneedle mit getunter Thomson Elite wiegt auch deutlich weniger.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (9. Februar 2009)

also ich fand das Radon mit den Aufkleber shcöner.
Ich liebe Aufkleber!
Muss mir für mien Rotwild auch noch solche Aufkleber leisten.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (9. Februar 2009)

Ehm... wo gibts eigentlich solche Aufkleber?
Gibts die überhaupt käuflich zu erwerben?
Mir kann ja mal jemand per pm schreiben um hier nicht alles voll zu laabern.
Thx im Vorraus


----------



## doubelyu (9. Februar 2009)

also ich find ohne Aufkleber siehts net so "unruhig" aus


----------



## Kasinx (9. Februar 2009)

Noch nicht Spruchreif, aber im Aufbau: ändert sich jeden Monat etwas.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Februar 2009)

Vorbau und Pedalen gehen etwas am Thema CC vorbei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasinx (9. Februar 2009)

Jupp, Pedale sind nur dran, weil Klickies gerade am anderen bike sind und Vorbau, weil er so bei mir rumlag, und ich das bike endlich zusammenbastel wollte. Wäre ja auch ein wenig kurz, oder?


----------



## burn (9. Februar 2009)

Die Lackierung vom Cube gefaellt mir sehr gut... Sind irgendwie mal ganz andere Farben als sonst.


----------



## dawncore (9. Februar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Jede Menge Detailbilder hats im Album



wirklich ansprechender Aufbau!
Gibt es nebem dem Scale und ich glaube auch dem 101 noch weitere Hardtailrahmen mit 34,9mm Stützen?


----------



## Kasinx (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, sie Farben sind sehr geil, aber die Lackquali, sagt schon einiges über den Rahmen aus (nicht schön lackiert).


----------



## burn (9. Februar 2009)

Sehr schade, ein Freund von mir hat sich das Bike auch gerade gekauft. Das werde ich hoffentlich bald mal begutachten koennen


----------



## CrashOversteel (9. Februar 2009)

dawncore schrieb:


> wirklich ansprechender Aufbau!
> Gibt es nebem dem Scale und ich glaube auch dem 101 noch weitere Hardtailrahmen mit 34,9mm Stützen?



z.B. Cube HPC Modelle


----------



## mucho (10. Februar 2009)

Kasinx schrieb:


> Noch nicht Spruchreif, aber im Aufbau: ändert sich jeden Monat etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey ben! schön, dass du dein rad hier auch mal postest!
auch mir gefällt die lackierung! sieht der sattel immernoch schneeweiß aus?

PS:wann verirrst du dich mal nach norddeutschland?
bin noch bis ende märz bei der marine und habe nächste woche mein taurine...


----------



## Kasinx (10. Februar 2009)

Nee, Sattel ist jetzt kackbraun,

bin leider erst wieder die Woche vor Himmelfahrt in LG. Wenn der Giftpilz noch ins Auto passt kommt er mit. Ist schon etwas anderes hier zu fahren als im flat. Aber es gibt aber ja noch Schwarze und Hamburger Berge. HIHI


----------



## thodeg (10. Februar 2009)

Hier ist das Canyon Bike






Die Pedale baue ich später an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (10. Februar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/280813





Voitl ml IX

Hilfe, kann mein Bild nicht hochladen!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2009)

SEHR geil!


----------



## 54mm (10. Februar 2009)

jop, gefällt mir auch sehr gut - bis auf den Sattel.


----------



## Greg House (11. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> SEHR geil!


 




Es sieht einfach nur zum  aus. Wie kann man sowas nur fahren? Rahmen ist hässlich. Bar Ends nach oben gestellt,Vorbau nach unten,Sattel komplett fehl am Platz, dazu noch Ergongriffe?! Das geht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2009)

jep, ich fidne das rad auch nicht huebsch... aber weiter!


----------



## Bassi.s (11. Februar 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Es sieht einfach nur zum  aus. Wie kann man sowas nur fahren? Rahmen ist hässlich. Bar Ends nach oben gestellt,Vorbau nach unten,Sattel komplett fehl am Platz, dazu noch Ergongriffe?! Das geht überhaupt nicht.



Na da hat aber der Generalbeauftragte in Sachen Bikezulassung gesprochen.
Ist die Zulassung damit entzogen?

@Greg Füge doch wenigstens ein deiner Meinung nach hinzu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (11. Februar 2009)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> @Greg Füge doch wenigstens ein deiner Meinung nach hinzu.



Seh' ich auch so. Und meiner Meinung nach sieht das Rad gar nicht schlecht aus. 

Grüße

corfrimor

Nachtrag: Der Teppich dagegen ...


----------



## Greg House (11. Februar 2009)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> Na da hat aber der Generalbeauftragte in Sachen Bikezulassung gesprochen.
> Ist die Zulassung damit entzogen?
> 
> @Greg Füge doch wenigstens ein deiner Meinung nach hinzu.


 

Meiner Räder tu ich am besten nicht rein. Sonst fangt Ihr an zu
und werdet dann auch noch, und zu guter letzt  Ihr Euch noch.
Euer Greg House!


----------



## corfrimor (11. Februar 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Meiner Räder tu ich am besten nicht rein. Sonst fangt Ihr an zu
> und werdet dann auch noch, und zu guter letzt  Ihr Euch noch.
> Euer Greg House!



Wir werden erst heulen und uns anschließend lieben, wenn wir Deine Räder sehen? Du meinst, so richtig?? Cool, erzähl' uns mehr davon!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Februar 2009)

Erst vor kurzem angemeldet und dann solche Aussagen? Wie hieß das noch?

Ach ja:

Don't feed the troll!

Den Rahmen des Voitl finde ich sehr lecker, der Aufbau ist ausbaufähig.


----------



## Jierdan (11. Februar 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Der Teppich dagegen ...



würd ich nehmen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Februar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Den Rahmen des Voitl finde ich sehr lecker, der Aufbau ist ausbaufähig.



Genau. Den Aufbau kann man (doch relativ leicht) verbessern. Anderer Sattel, Griffe, Flaschenhalter, alles richtig/besser positionieren usw.


----------



## Hjoerch (11. Februar 2009)

in der Minigröße fast 10 kilo....geht nicht!  ;-)
also: mit Kartoffelschäler carbon abschaben


----------



## Jurek (11. Februar 2009)

Hi, Hier mal mein Cross-Country-Bike, genauer gesagt SuperXC, also SXC ( wenn man genau ist!?!?)







Nur zur Zeit hab ich Schwalbes Ice Spiker Pro drauf und hab nen Bc 2006 Mhr Dts von Sigma (Tacho) gegönnt.
Obs ein CrossCountry Bike oder doch mehr Enduro ist kann man ja streiten.
Ich halts für das Einatzgebiet in dem ich mich aufhalte mehr fürn XC Bike.
MFG Jurek


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Damit fahr ich dir Downhill


----------



## Jurek (11. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Damit fahr ich dir Downhill



Downhill!?!?!?
Begriffserklärung für DOWNHILL nötig, oder war nur ne Schraube locker ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (11. Februar 2009)

ich meine mich an leute zu erinnern, denen das sxc im endurofred "too much" war


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (11. Februar 2009)

Ja büschi bei dem Voitl kann ich mich dir anshcließen, ist nicht gerade tollw as der da gezaubert hat


----------



## Jurek (11. Februar 2009)

@jierdan: ich mich nur an welche, die über meins geschrieben haben, es wäre mehr so ne kleine Schwester von nem gscheitem enduro-rad wär.!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> Downhill!?!?!?
> Begriffserklärung für DOWNHILL nötig, oder war nur ne Schraube locker ????



Schnell nen steilen, steinigen/wurzeligen Berg runter, oder wie is das heutzutage? 
Jedem wie ers mag, aber ich glaub als Starri kann ich mir den Spruch erlauben 
grüße


----------



## speedy76 (11. Februar 2009)

so, dann bin ich mal auf eure Komentare gespannt. 

hoffe doch das es gefällt und hier ganz gut aufgehoben ist


----------



## doubelyu (11. Februar 2009)

Also das Rocky ist ja wohl alles andere als nen XC-Bike. SChau dir mal die Räder an mit denen die in der MTB-Bundesliga rumfahren, des sind XC-Bikes. Bzw schau dir des Cannondale über meinem Beitrag an!!

net bös gemeint, aber evtl vielleicht doch der falsche Thread?


----------



## Jierdan (11. Februar 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> @jierdan: ich mich nur an welche, die über meins geschrieben haben, es wäre mehr so ne kleine Schwester von nem gscheitem enduro-rad wär.!!!!!!!!!!.



; )


war nicht bös gemeint, das sxc ist schließlich auch superchic! ich meine nur, dass es hier im Thread nicht unbedingt richtig aufgehoben ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Aber am Ende kommts sowieso nur drauf an, was man mit seinem Rad fährt.
Es soll auch Stadträder mit 200mm Federweg geben


----------



## Tundra HT (11. Februar 2009)

@agressor2

Warst du im Urlaub??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @agressor2
> 
> Warst du im Urlaub??



Bitte mit 2 'g' ...
Und warum soll ich im Urlaub gewesen sein? Wegen meinem neuen Bild?
Hast du was gegen Willis??


----------



## Tundra HT (11. Februar 2009)

Tschuldigung!

Nö, hab nix gegen Willis.
Jo, wegen dem Bild und weil du die letzten Tage nichts geschrieben hast.


----------



## mucho (11. Februar 2009)

man das kann doch nicht sein, dass wegen son einem hirnie das schöne taurine übergangen wird!!


----------



## Tundra HT (11. Februar 2009)

@Mucho
Da bitte, noch mal von vorne!


----------



## doubelyu (11. Februar 2009)

sehr geiles Taurine!! Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit! Wie sind die Reifen?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Tschuldigung!
> 
> Nö, hab nix gegen Willis.
> Jo, wegen dem Bild und weil du die letzten Tage nichts geschrieben hast.



zu Willis Clip Critics Rule!!
Ich war nich im Urlaub, war denn in den letzten Tagen was besonderes? Ich muss ja auch nich wirklich zu allem meinen Senf dazu geben...
BItte wer soll hier der Hirnie sein?
Das Cd is schön, dessen ist sich speedy76 doch durchaus bewusst. Was negatives kann ich auch nich erkennen. Also is doch alles paletti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (11. Februar 2009)

@speedy
Was bringt es denn auf die Waage?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Taurine auch richtig chic, die Lefty ist einfach cool. Bestimmt kommt gleich wieder einer und meckert über die SLR´s


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (11. Februar 2009)

Das Taurine is wirklich geil
Einfach nur amoq


----------



## Gottsfeld (11. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Taurine auch richtig chic, die Lefty ist einfach cool. Bestimmt kommt gleich wieder einer und meckert über die SLR´s



Damit nicht, aber ich finde ein Cannondale (mit so schwerem Rahmen) macht nur Sinn, wenn man die System Integration voll ausnutzt und in der Preisklasse hätte es m.M.n. ruhig auch noch eine Cannondale Kurbel sein dürfen.

Optisch aber auf jeden Fall sehr lecker.


----------



## Triturbo (11. Februar 2009)

Das C'dale gefällt mir sehr gut. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## speedy76 (11. Februar 2009)

danke danke, also meine waage zeigt derzeit 9,8 kg an. und ja eine si kurbel wäre schön gewesen   aber für die gegend hier fehlt mir dann wohl doch der bums in den beinen.
zu den larsen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ichs erst heute bekommen habe und hier schon wieder sch*** viel schnee liegt


----------



## mucho (11. Februar 2009)

hab ja schon was in nem anderen Fred zu dem Rad gasagt...

Anmerkung:für die SI SL Kurbel gibts auch nen 3fach Spider.


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Februar 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ml IX (11. Februar 2009)

Mein Voitl steckt ja noch in den Anfängen, ok. Hörnchen nach oben wird eh noch korregiert, Laufräder sind in Planung und der Sattel ist wie immer Geschmackssache, er lässt sich saugut fahren und das ist mir das Wichtigste.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Taurine auch richtig chic, die Lefty ist einfach cool. Bestimmt kommt gleich wieder einer und meckert über die SLR´s



Nein, ich verkneif es mir.
Insgesamt finde ich es super. Sowas möchte ich hier sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (11. Februar 2009)

Cannondale mit Lefty hat mir noch nie gefallen. Schaut so nach Proll und Eisdiele aus
Finde denn Voitlrahmen schon sehr schick. Da könnte man echt ein schönes Bike aufbauen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Februar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Cannondale mit Lefty hat mir noch nie gefallen. Schaut so nach Proll und Eisdiele aus
> Finde denn Voitlrahmen schon sehr schick. Da könnte man echt ein schönes Bike aufbauen.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Find ich genau umgekehrt.
Das VOITL wirkt irgendwie klobig und insgesamt nicht so stimmig, trotz guter Komponenten.
Das Taurine ist wirklich schön! 

Die Crossmax SLR finde ich auch nicht so schön, aber mir fällt gerade auch kein Anbieter von orangenen Lefty Naben ein


----------



## spooky817 (12. Februar 2009)

10.5kg






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/URL]





[/IMG]
PS: Dieses schöne leichte XC *301 ist zu verkaufen*, Preis ist Verhandlungsbasis, ist neuwertig! Mehr unter PM. 
Grüße


----------



## Jierdan (12. Februar 2009)

nur ein kritikpunkt - der Übergang von Gabelkrone zu steuerrohr geht garnet 

ach, und gehn vom flaschenhalter die Decal ab? Die stören ein wenig die sonstige Unaufgeregtheit.

Der Umgedrehte Vorbau wird wieder für Diskussionen sorgen, ich find das dagegen jetzt nicht schlimm...


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Februar 2009)

Das wird Ihn jetzt nicht mehr jucken, das Ding soll ja weg und wird deshalb regelmäßig mit entsprechendem Hinweis gepostet


----------



## subdiver (12. Februar 2009)

Gebrauchte MTB´s sind z.Zt. fast unverkäuflich, wenn man sie nicht "verschenken" möchte.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Februar 2009)

die schweisswürste am liteville erschrecken mich...
dachte die seien echt schöner....
da könnten die noch was von ventana oder nicolai noch was lernen ( bei dem preis)


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Februar 2009)

Jetzt leg den kleinen Schweissern in Fernost doch nicht immer die Messlatte so hoch


----------



## Sascha Koch (12. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Jetzt leg den kleinen Schweissern in Fernost doch nicht immer die Messlatte so hoch



genau, haben halt nicht so tolle Schweißgeräte, wie Kalle Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (12. Februar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Cannondale mit Lefty hat mir noch nie gefallen. Schaut so nach Proll und Eisdiele aus



neidisch?

zum Liteville: was macht diese Gabel an dem Rahmen??? Im einzelnen sind viele schöne Teile verbaut aber das Gesamtbild überzeugt mich bei dem Preis überhaupt nicht.


----------



## subdiver (12. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die schweisswürste am liteville erschrecken mich...
> dachte die seien echt schöner....



Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> da könnten die noch was von ventana oder nicolai noch was lernen ( bei dem preis)



Stimmt 
Oder auch von RM, zumindest die noch "built in canada" sind.


----------



## rboncube (12. Februar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> neidisch?



Nöö, bestimmt nicht.


Das Liteville finde ich schön aufgebaut. Den Rahmen selber aber ziemlich langweilig. Mausgrau ohne irgendwelche Akzente, na ja. Aber wenn`s dem Besitzer gefällt. Wie funktionieren den die Windcutter mit den Orobremsen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## roadruner3001 (12. Februar 2009)

Mal was aus dem hohen Norden...






Bergrad ohne Berge..


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (12. Februar 2009)

spooky817 schrieb:


> 10.5kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eigentlich bis auf die Gabel ein schönes Rad.....


----------



## speedy76 (12. Februar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Cannondale mit Lefty hat mir noch nie gefallen. Schaut so nach Proll und Eisdiele aus
> 
> 
> Gruß Rene´



also ich hatte eigentlich vor mit dem Bike zu fahren       aber wenn du lieber in der Eisdiele rumhängst     bidde.    

Hier in der Gegend sitzen eigentlich nur älere Ruheständler in ner Eisdiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## dawncore (12. Februar 2009)

Gewicht?


----------



## daniel77 (12. Februar 2009)

so um die 10kg 
(mit Personenwaage ermittelt, muss demnächst mal zum "richtigem" wiegen gehen )


----------



## rboncube (12. Februar 2009)

@speedy 76: war ja net böse gemeint. Aber wenn ich in den Bergen unterwegs bin kommen mir meisten`s etwas Ältere, beleibte Herren mit Lefty´s entgegen (oder ich überhole sie) Darum assoziiere ich ein Canondale mit Lefty mit Eisdiele oder Berghütte Zweifle aber nicht im geringsten daran das du dein Taurin sportlich durch die Gegend jagst. Also hau rein und hab Spaß.

Gruß Rene`


----------



## xtcnrsteam (12. Februar 2009)

Na,

hat denn keiner was zu dem Trek STP zu sagen?
Ich finde den Aufbau wirklich abgefahren...nicht schön aber konsequent


----------



## Terrier (12. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meins


----------



## rboncube (12. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



ja,ja schönes bike tut mir leid, aber ich kann keine schwarzen reaction oder ams mit standardkomponenten mehr sehen. auch wenn´s tolle räder sind.

das luzifer ist klasse, schön diabolisch. 

gruß rene´


----------



## pd1 (12. Februar 2009)

Speed 2 mit Update







______________________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Tundra HT (13. Februar 2009)

@daniel77
Das ist mal ne gescheite Sattelüberhöhung!
Schönes Bike!

@pd1
Kennst du einen Yves Kellogg??


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @pd1
> Kennst du einen Yves Kellogg??



Fährt der nicht für die Endorin Solvis ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (13. Februar 2009)

> Endorin Solvis


 ????

Er fährt ein änliches Endorfin wie pd1, er ist öfters mal bei uns im Shop gewesen. Bevor er nach Freiburg weg ist.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (13. Februar 2009)

Was wiegt denn das Speed 2


----------



## speedy76 (13. Februar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> @speedy 76: war ja net böse gemeint. Aber wenn ich in den Bergen unterwegs bin kommen mir meisten`s etwas Ältere, beleibte Herren mit Lefty´s entgegen (oder ich überhole sie) Darum assoziiere ich ein Canondale mit Lefty mit Eisdiele oder Berghütte Zweifle aber nicht im geringsten daran das du dein Taurin sportlich durch die Gegend jagst. Also hau rein und hab Spaß.
> 
> Gruß Rene`



kein Problem, ich denke wir verstehen uns schon  

und hier mein STING......... leider auch ohne Eisdiele


----------



## Schafschützer (13. Februar 2009)

Mein neues ist fertig geworden:







Wie auf dem Bild 11,52 kg. Ist quasi die erste Ausbaustufe. Für Anregungen und Kritik aller Art sehr dankbar.


----------



## silverline (13. Februar 2009)




----------



## Triturbo (13. Februar 2009)

Schickes KTM


----------



## macw (13. Februar 2009)

Schick
Hat KTM keine eigenen Kettenstrebenschützer?
Die Satteltasche find ich persönlich auch nicht so dolle.
Denn Rahmen find ich optisch klasse


----------



## doubelyu (13. Februar 2009)

satteltasche, dann top!


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Februar 2009)

Der KTM-Rahmen ist einfach ein traum, die Satteltsche hätte man fürs Bild abnehmen können. Wahrscheinlich stehst du nicht drauf, aber ein paar orangene Akzente wären der Knaller, des Weiteren gefällt mir die Gabel nicht, eine schwarze Manitou wär geil. Wenn ich dir mal eine Anregung geben darf (ich hab mich grad verliebt): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k455/a12197/split-schnellspannerset-orange-silber-iodine.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (13. Februar 2009)

Schafschützer schrieb:


>



Schönes KTM! 
Erinnert mich sehr ans Epic vom Sauser.
Auch die Farbe ist jetzt etwas dezenter. Gerade genug orange drin!

Die Kurbel is natürlich optisch nicht der bringer, aber die Kohle wächst ja nicht auf den Bäumen .

Mach mal mehr Fotos! (hinten(streben)/oben(oberrohr)/unten(tretlager/made in ...)/vorne(steuerrohr)) ... 

Is ja ne Seltenheit! Top


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Februar 2009)

Sehr schicker Rahmen!!!

Der Aufbau ist auch sinnvoll und gut.
Würde vielleicht beizeiten auf eine dunkle Kurbel und schwarze SID wechseln, sonst aber gut gelungen.


----------



## Mario112 (13. Februar 2009)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Mein neues ist fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer geil. Habe mich gerade in das Bike verliebt.
Fahre selber KTM


----------



## dre (13. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> so um die 10kg
> (mit Personenwaage ermittelt, muss demnächst mal zum "richtigem" wiegen gehen )




Absolut tolles Ding ! Finde ich wirklich klasse.


----------



## Gottsfeld (13. Februar 2009)

So, wenn ihr es nicht kritisiert, dann muss ich es wohl machen

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller einen kürzeren Vorbau zu nehmen und stattdessen eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz zu verbauen. Oder sind dann die Beine zu weit hinten?

Ansonsten aber echt ganz nett (sowohl optisch, als auch funktionell)


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Anregungen und Kommentare. Die Satteltasche bleibt. Ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Kunstwerk oder Pornobike. Der Rahmen ist perfekt verarbeitet und wiegt mit XM180-Dämpfer






Das mit der geraden Sattelstütze stimmt von der Sitzgeometrie her. Bin aber noch nicht gefahren(es schneit schon wieder) und muß da noch etwas ausprobieren.

Mit den farbigen Anbauteilen ist das so eine Sache. Wenns leicht sein soll, bleiben einem nur diese poppigen Eloxalfarben zu Auswahl und das gefällt mir garnicht.

Nochmal Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme meines Rades im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (14. Februar 2009)

Das KTM ist sehr schick. Mal was anderes und ein Rahmen, den man bisher noch nicht sehr oft sieht. Das Gewicht finde ich aber für ein Kohlefully ein wenig enttäuschend, mein weitgehend leichtbaufreies Aluteil mit 2,6-Kilo-Rahmen und 1,8-Kilo-LRS wiegt kaum mehr. 

Objektiv gesehen natürlich völlig in Ordnung, ein halbes Kilo hin oder her ist egal. Aber ich finde wenn schon Kohle, dann bitte auch leicht.

Verbesserungsvorschläge (aka Meckern auf hohem Niveau): Schwarze Kurbel (finde die XT zwar schön, aber da ist sonst weit und breit nix silbernes) und versuchen, die diversen Rottöne in den Aufklebern und am Zugstufeneinsteller der Gabel loszuwerden, beißt sich mit dem orange.


----------



## lens83 (14. Februar 2009)

gefällt das rad nur mir oder findet ihre es auch gut?

müsste das ex rad von hannes pallhuber sein.


----------



## subdiver (14. Februar 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> gefällt das rad nur mir oder findet ihre es auch gut?
> 
> müsste das ex rad von hannes pallhuber sein.




Gefällt mir nicht 
Weder die Farbe, noch der Komponentenmix (Ritchey, Race Face, etc.),
sieht noch einem Hobbybastlerradl aus.


----------



## lens83 (14. Februar 2009)

harte worte! 
farbe, insbesondere orange ist natürlich geschmackssache.
aber gleich "hobbybastelradl"? 
egal, mir gefällts trotzdem.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (14. Februar 2009)

ich finds mal richtig richtig geil! Das Teil möcht ich auch mal ein Rennen lang treten!


----------



## subdiver (14. Februar 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> harte worte!
> farbe, insbesondere orange ist natürlich geschmackssache.
> aber gleich "hobbybastelradl"?
> egal, mir gefällts trotzdem.



Das Kona mag ja ein technisch sehr guter Racer sein, 
aber Du hast nach der Optik gefragt 
Die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten empfinde ich als "Flickwerk".
Selbst der LRS ist nur (wenn auch teure) Stangenware.

Negativer Vorbau mit Spacern unterlegt, sieht bescheiden aus und ist technischer Quatsch.


----------



## lens83 (14. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das Kona mag ja ein technisch sehr guter Racer sein,
> aber Du hast nach der Optik gefragt
> Die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten empfinde ich als "Flickwerk".
> Selbst der LRS ist nur (wenn auch teure) Stangenware.



na ja ich finde das orange weiß ist recht gut abgestimmt. 
crossmax stoßen hier fast nur auf ablehnung, bei uns hingegen ist das der standardlrs eines jeden racers. auch wenn er als disc nicht leicht ist.


----------



## subdiver (14. Februar 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> crossmax stoßen hier fast nur auf ablehnung, bei uns hingegen ist das der standardlrs eines jeden racers.



Habt Ihr in Südtirol keine LR-Bauer oder ist der Crossmax bei Euch so günstig ?


----------



## felixthewolf (14. Februar 2009)

der ist halt überall verbaut, oder wird racern gesponsert.

sonst gibt ja kaum einen grund dafür.
solange man nicht besseres gefahren ist, muss der crossmax wohl was gutes sein...

felix


----------



## subdiver (14. Februar 2009)

Hier mein Marathonfully mit 11,5 kg.
Außer dem Rahmen gibt es nicht mehr viel, was der Serie entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (14. Februar 2009)

Gefällt mir gut! Vieleicht die blauen Fox Aufkleber tauschen, die neuen Fox Gabeln haben ja welche in schwarz..


----------



## subdiver (14. Februar 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut! Vieleicht die blauen Fox Aufkleber tauschen, die neuen Fox Gabeln haben ja welche in schwarz..



Danke, das ist ein guter Vorschlag


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut! Vieleicht die blauen Fox Aufkleber tauschen, die neuen Fox Gabeln haben ja welche in schwarz..



*...oder Fox Aufkleber ganz weg und clean fahren...*


----------



## lens83 (15. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Habt Ihr in Südtirol keine LR-Bauer oder ist der Crossmax bei Euch so günstig ?



keine ahnung. aber wenn man sich bei einem rennen/marathon so umschaut hat die einfach jeder dran. vom junior bis zum bikeopa. vielleicht auch weil die meisten ust fahrn. der v-brake satz ist ja super vom gewicht her, beim disc ist der hype nicht mehr ganz nachvollziehbar.
kosten tut er ca gleich viel wie bei euch.


----------



## Assfight (15. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Rahmen!!!
> 
> Der Aufbau ist auch sinnvoll und gut.
> Würde vielleicht beizeiten auf eine dunkle Kurbel und schwarze SID wechseln, sonst aber gut gelungen.



Die Schwarz/Orangene wär besser, denke ich!


----------



## tho.mas (15. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hier mein Marathonfully mit 11,5 kg.
> Außer dem Rahmen gibt es nicht mehr viel, was der Serie entspricht.



Ja, ja, das Bike ist schon ok, aber richtig neidisch bin ich auf den Hintergrund! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## volkswagenbike (15. Februar 2009)

Da hast du Recht da würde ich auch gerne mal Racen


----------



## chri55 (15. Februar 2009)

trotzdem tolles Gefährt


----------



## Crash Martines (15. Februar 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> keine ahnung. aber wenn man sich bei einem rennen/marathon so umschaut hat die einfach jeder dran. vom junior bis zum bikeopa. vielleicht auch weil die meisten ust fahrn. der v-brake satz ist ja super vom gewicht her, beim disc ist der hype nicht mehr ganz nachvollziehbar.
> kosten tut er ca gleich viel wie bei euch.



Bitte was sind denn ust? Danke für die Aufklärung Aso so heißt der LRS....hhmmm alles klar selbst gescheckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (15. Februar 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Bitte was sind denn ust? Danke für die Aufklärung Aso so heißt der LRS....hhmmm alles klar selbst gescheckt...



* Schlauchlose Reifen  UST Tubeless*

 Der Hersteller Mavic führte für hochwertige Mountainbikes das UST Tubeless System ein. Das Gesamtsystem besteht aus:


einem luftdichten Tubeless-Mantel, 26 Zoll, in verschiedenen Reifenbreiten von 1,9 Zoll bis 2,5 Zoll. Der UST-Tubeless-Mantel ist i. d. R. etwas schwerer als ein vergleichbarer normaler Mantel, jedoch fällt das Gewicht des Schlauches weg.
einer luftdichten, UST-fähigen Felge
einem luftdicht in die Ventilbohrung der Felge eingeschraubten Ventil
 Ein Schlauch wird nicht mehr verwendet.
 Das System ist hauptsächlich für den Bereich MTB XC (Crosscountry), MA (Marathon) bzw. DH (Downhill) ausgelegt. Folgende Vorteile werden dadurch erreicht:


Höhere Sicherheit hinsichtlich herkömmlicher Pannen, z. B. durch Pflanzendorne etc.
Keine Durchschläge durch Felgenkontakt (Snake Bites genannt) am Schlauch.
Weil das Durchschlagrisiko minimiert ist, kann mit niedrigerem Druck gefahren werden, was zu deutlich besserem Grip führt (der Reifen kann sich besser an den Untergrund anschmiegen)
 Nachteile:


Die Montage ist aufwändiger. Der Reifen muss sehr sauber montiert werden.
Reifenwechsel wird erschwert, da der Reifen sehr eng auf dem Felgenring sitzt
Weniger Auswahl an Bereifung und meist höhere Preise
Eine Gewichtsersparnis ist selten zu erreichen.
 Pannenhilfe:


Der Reifen wird mit einer kleinen Menge einer speziellen Dichtflüssigkeit befüllt, die im Fall eines Luftaustritts an der entsprechenden Stelle gummiartig erhärtet und somit abdichtet
Tubeless Repair Kit. Analog zum Flicken eines Schlauches werden Flick-sets angeboten, mit denen der Reifen von innen mit einem aufgeklebten Flicken abgedichtet wird.


----------



## OKTAN (15. Februar 2009)

Das Rocky ist toll. Endlich mal Mut zur Satteltasche. Sind das die 09er XT-Bemsscheiben und was wiegen die denn?


OKTAN


----------



## golo120 (15. Februar 2009)

OKTAN schrieb:


> ...Endlich mal Mut zur Satteltasche....OKTAN



....und endlich mal Mut zur "Luftpumpe", dass sieht man auch selten.

Gruß Gordon


----------



## Jobo21 (15. Februar 2009)

Guggus,

dann will ich auch mal meine Satteltasche und Luftpumpe zeigen 
Und meine klingel auch


----------



## Triturbo (15. Februar 2009)

Schickes S-works.



OKTAN schrieb:


> Das Rocky ist toll. Endlich mal Mut zur Satteltasche. Sind das die 09er XT-Bemsscheiben und was wiegen die denn?
> 
> 
> OKTAN



Meine 2 (160mm):


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Februar 2009)

@Subdiver: Gabel-Schaft noch kürzen + andere Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2009)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Guggus,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal meine Satteltasche und Luftpumpe zeigen
> Und meine klingel auch



Für die Teile siehts relativ billig aus...


----------



## chri55 (15. Februar 2009)

Understatement halt.


----------



## Crash Martines (15. Februar 2009)

als nächstes kommt noch Mut zum Gepäckträger.....


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> Understatement halt.



Für understatement gibts Autos


----------



## maddin. (15. Februar 2009)

Meins:














Rahmen: Voodoo Bokor 2005
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Race
Schaltung: Sram XO / XT
Laufräder: P.O.G. Naben + DT Swiss 4.1
Bremsen: Avid Speed Dial SL
Steursatz: Ritchey WCS
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC
Lenker / Stütze: Easton EC 70
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Sattel: Flite

Kurbel wird evtl noch getauscht, dachte da an eine Truvativ Stylo Team Carbon, die ich günstig bekommen kann. Ist die überhaupt empfehlenswert, oder soll ich dieser treu bleiben?

Gruß aus MG


----------



## maik_87 (15. Februar 2009)

DAs KTM --> Weltklasse!! Nur wieschon gesagt evebtuell noch die Kurbel gegen eine schwarze tauschen und die schriftzüg an der gaben entfernen...

Der Rahmen sieht ech SUPEr aus 

@ maddin.

Die Kurbel würde ich auch hier gegen eine schwarze tauschen... obwohl die wiederum zur Gabel passt...!?


----------



## doubelyu (15. Februar 2009)

> Meine 2 (160mm):


hm, da wären die XT-Scheiben mit Centerlock ja leichter, wie die Windcutter mit Adapter für Centerlock, wenn ich mir den XT-Laufradsatz kaufe


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Februar 2009)

XTR Scheiben von Light-Bikes

Ergo kann man wenn man die Optik außen vor lässt gleich XT kaufen da man anscheinend noch ein paar g besser kommt. Damn -.-

Wegen XT LRS, machs nicht . Kauf dir nen Custom LRS bei Actionsports mit 6Loch.
Leichter, besser und mit besseren, sprich leichteren 6Loch Scheiben fahrbar.


----------



## doubelyu (15. Februar 2009)

ja aber welchen? mehr wie die 300 euro will und kann ich net ausgeben. und der N75 Atmosphare is zu weich für meine 80kg!?
mir wurde bis jetzt geraten den XT-LRS zu nehmen


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Februar 2009)

Naja der LRS mit Basis DT Swiss 370 samt DT Swiss oder Mavic Felge, 2-1,8mm Speichen und Alu Nippel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (16. Februar 2009)

Danke für Eure Kommentare 

Der Hintergrund von meinem Bike sind die Kitzbühler Alpen,
praktisch "vor meiner Haustür" und eines meiner Lieblings-Bike- und Ski-Reviere.

Die Disc sind XTR, das Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht mehr, 
nur dass sie um 20 gr./Stück leichter als die XT-Disc von 07 sind.

Gabelschaft noch weiter kürzen möchte ich nicht, da der Vorbau ohne untergelegten Spacer montiert ist 
und ich gerne noch einen Spacer oben drauf "als Reserve" habe.
Der Flachenhalter (Speci) bleibt, weil er einer der Besten ist, 
die ich bislang hatte und er ist relativ leicht.

Hier noch ein Bild von einer meiner letzten Alpentouren Mitte November 2008, 
im Hintergrund ist das schneebedeckte Tauerngebirge (Hohe Tauern) zu sehen.


----------



## lens83 (16. Februar 2009)

ich seh schon, ich muss heuer einfach wieder mehr mtb fahren.
denn bei solchen bildern läuft einem schon das wasser im mund zusammen. und zudem  gehts hier in südtirol zum biken ja auch nicht gerade ganz schlecht. 

zum rad: satteltasche und pumpe werden auf diesen touren wie Du sie wohl fährst zwar sehr nützlich sein, aber bitte zumindest für das foto ohne...


----------



## subdiver (16. Februar 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> zudem  gehts hier in südtirol zum biken ja auch nicht gerade ganz schlecht.



Stimmt, Südtirol ist für fast jede Sportart einfach spitze 



lens83 schrieb:


> zum rad: satteltasche und pumpe werden auf diesen touren wie Du sie wohl fährst zwar sehr nützlich sein, aber bitte zumindest für das foto ohne...



Als ich die Bilder gemacht hatte, dachte ich nicht daran diese in irgendeine 
Galerie zu veröffentlichen, sonst hätte ich das Rocky ja vorher noch geputzt


----------



## doubelyu (16. Februar 2009)

> Naja der LRS mit Basis DT Swiss 370 samt DT Swiss oder Mavic Felge, 2-1,8mm Speichen und Alu Nippel



also ich bin jetzt(wie man an meinem rad denke ich sehen kann) nicht gerade drauf aus, jedes ach so kleine Gramm zu sparen. 
der LRS sollte sehr langlebig sein, Tubelesssystem haben, uns so schwer find ich den jetzt auch nicht, sind immerhin 305 gramm zu meinem jetzigen LRS
und für 270 euro krieg ich soweit ich mich umgeschaut hab, keinen besseren.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (16. Februar 2009)

hmm du kÃ¶nntest vll fÃ¼r 290â¬ nen LRS mit ca. 1450gr neu bekommen.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (16. Februar 2009)

ah sry hab gerade gelesen das dir die shcon vorgeschlagen wurden


----------



## Sascha Koch (16. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema lrs, verkaufe ein paar ztr olympic felgen
500km ohne rennen


----------



## doubelyu (16. Februar 2009)

ja die Nope sollen sehr weich sein, kenn selber 2 leute die die fahren, aber auch nur in Rennen, außerdem haben die kein Tubeless, was ich sehr gerne wieder fahren würde


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Februar 2009)

Geht es hier noch um CC-Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!) oder bin ich hier in der Kaufberatung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doubelyu (16. Februar 2009)

ja ich hör ja schon auf, bist hier richtig


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (16. Februar 2009)

muss mal wieder bilder machen vll heute noch hab ne '09 ner durin und gripshift drin


----------



## subdiver (16. Februar 2009)

Hier mein treuer Begleiter aus Tagen, wo es noch keine Disc 
und 80mm Federweg beim CC-HT gegeben hat 
Gewicht 10,1 kg.


----------



## chri55 (16. Februar 2009)

geil!


----------



## doubelyu (16. Februar 2009)

hier mal ne "schlechte" Fotomontage, wie mein bike mit XT-LRS aussehen würde:
ich finds gar net schlecht....


----------



## Deleted 76843 (16. Februar 2009)

Wow das Litespeed ist der hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (16. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> hier mal ne "schlechte" Fotomontage, wie mein bike mit XT-LRS aussehen würde:
> ich finds gar net schlecht....
> [



Warum für "soviel" Geld einen System LRS ausgeben, wenn es für weniger Kohle bessere Leistung bei fast identischem Gewicht gibt? 

>> http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=477&tt_products=55393


----------



## doubelyu (16. Februar 2009)

> Warum für "soviel" Geld einen System LRS ausgeben, wenn es für weniger Kohle bessere Leistung bei fast identischem Gewicht gibt?
> 
> >> http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?...products=55393



ja den hab ich auch schon gesehen, nur die naben sollen nicht so gut sein, wie die vom "original-Laufradsatz" oder was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Jonez (16. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> ja den hab ich auch schon gesehen, nur die naben sollen nicht so gut sein, wie die vom "original-Laufradsatz" oder was sagt ihr dazu?



Du meinst Shimano baut für seine System-XT-LRS extra neue Naben


----------



## chri55 (16. Februar 2009)

Käse.


----------



## doubelyu (16. Februar 2009)

> Du meinst Shimano baut für seine System-XT-LRS extra neue Naben


wenn du hier aufs bild schaust, siehst du dass die naben anders aussehen, mir hat nur mal jemand gesagt, dass die naben besser sind, als die von dem link, den du reingestellt hast.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k644/a6066/wh-m775-disc.html?mfid=43

ob es so ist, weiß ich nicht
aber ich trau dem preis irgendwie net, weil 140 euro für DEN LRS schon sehr billig sind, irgendwie will mir des net ganz geheuer sein....


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Februar 2009)

Meine stinknormalen XT Naben (765) haben jetz nach 3.500+km mit wenig Pflege mal und ruppiger Gangart eine neue Lagerschale gebraucht.
Das find ich durchaus gut.


----------



## Assfight (16. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Warum für "soviel" Geld einen System LRS ausgeben, wenn es für weniger Kohle bessere Leistung bei fast identischem Gewicht gibt?
> 
> >> http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=477&tt_products=55393


Sind ca. 100g zwischen und denk mal, für einen leichtbau ist es viel.


----------



## Jonez (16. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> wenn du hier aufs bild schaust, siehst du dass die naben anders aussehen, mir hat nur mal jemand gesagt, dass die naben besser sind, als die von dem link, den du reingestellt hast.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k644/a6066/wh-m775-disc.html?mfid=43
> 
> ob es so ist, weiß ich nicht
> aber ich trau dem preis irgendwie net, weil 140 euro für DEN LRS schon sehr billig sind, irgendwie will mir des net ganz geheuer sein....



24 Speichen (Gehäuse anders gefräst, andere Speichenaufnahme. Sieht dann wohl anders aus)

Lagerung Konus

Wird wohl die Selbe Technik (anders verpackt) sein. Sonst würds keiner kaufen


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> wenn du hier aufs bild schaust, siehst du dass die naben anders aussehen, mir hat nur mal jemand gesagt, dass die naben besser sind, als die von dem link, den du reingestellt hast.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k644/a6066/wh-m775-disc.html?mfid=43
> 
> ob es so ist, weiß ich nicht
> aber ich trau dem preis irgendwie net, weil 140 euro für DEN LRS schon sehr billig sind, irgendwie will mir des net ganz geheuer sein....



Naben sind wie XT Normalos. Haben anderes Design und weniger Löcher im Flansch.
Der Preis geht o.K., wenn du mal beim gleichen Versender schaust, was die Shimanski- RR- Laufradsätze so kosten. Es gibt für Shimano keine Preisbindung, da ist halt viel Spielraum.


----------



## doubelyu (16. Februar 2009)

hat einer von euch schonmal nen LRS bei Nubuk-Bikes gekauft, bzw sogar den mit den XT-Naben und der 4.2-Felge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (16. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schonmal nen LRS bei Nubuk-Bikes gekauft, bzw sogar den mit den XT-Naben und der 4.2-Felge?



ich pers. nicht aber man hört hier immer wieder von pünktlichen Lieferzeiten und gut eingespeichten LRS. 
würde den definitiv dem XT vorziehen, Systemlaufradsätze sind eh nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> würde den definitiv dem XT vorziehen, Systemlaufradsätze sind eh nicht empfehlenswert.



*Warum ??? *


----------



## chri55 (16. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> *Warum ??? *



weil Customlaufradsätze bei gleichem Preis fast immer leichter, subjektiv schöner (exklusiver und individueller) und ordentlich gebaut auch steifer sind. außerdem kann man damit mitten in der Pampa bei einer Panne zum nächsten noch so kleinen Radladen gehen, der weiterhilft. bei Systemlrs (z.B. Mavic) braucht man Spezialwerkzeug, was möglicherweise nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (16. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schonmal nen LRS bei Nubuk-Bikes gekauft, bzw sogar den mit den XT-Naben und der 4.2-Felge?



Hab den Satz mit XT/4.2D/S.Comp/Alu vor kurzem gekauft.
Die Leiferzeit war über Neujahr und Weihnachten nich gerade rosig ,was zu erwarten war. Bin mit dem LRS soweit zufrieden. 
Über die Einspeichqualutät kann ich noch nichts sagen ,da ich leider noch keinen Meter damit gefahren bin.


----------



## Triturbo (16. Februar 2009)

Um den Bildanteil mal ein wenig zu heben:





Edit)
Fahre auch einen Nubuk LRS: 4.2D mit XTR und Supercomp. Bin sehr Zufrieden. War 25g über dem angegebenen Gewicht.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schonmal nen LRS bei Nubuk-Bikes gekauft, bzw sogar den mit den XT-Naben und der 4.2-Felge?



Hab den LRS seid letzter Saison in meinem Wettkampfrad, für den Preis absolut top 
Das Gewicht von 16xxg gibts aber nur bei der Centerlock-Version.
Um die Qualität der Shimano Konuslager brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, bei jährlich etwas Zuwendung halten gut eingstellte und gewartete Konuslager nach meiner Erfahrung länger als Industrielager.



your enemy schrieb:


> weil Customlaufradsätze bei gleichem Preis fast immer leichter, subjektiv schöner (exklusiver und individueller) und ordentlich gebaut auch steifer sind. außerdem kann man damit mitten in der Pampa bei einer Panne zum nächsten noch so kleinen Radladen gehen, der weiterhilft. bei Systemlrs (z.B. Mavic) braucht man Spezialwerkzeug, was möglicherweise nicht vorhanden ist.



Von den Ersatzteilpreisen für System-LRS mal ganz zu schweigen 

Damits hier nicht in eine LRS-Diskussion ausartet, hier noch mein Winterbock mit Winterreifen vorne (Conti Spikeclaw)


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Februar 2009)

@ daniel77:  Ja klassisches CC Bike, gut und sinnvoll aufgebaut, wenigstens nich so bunt, gaz mein Geschmack!

Da ja Offtopic, nun dezenter:

Fahre den Xt Disc + die Vorgängerfelge (DT 4.1D) schon seit Jahren, ohne Probleme, wie Schlägen u.Ä. die Nabe läuft auch gut. Hab den LRS damals da für nen ähnlichen Preis gekauft. 
Und dann bitte gleich ohne Centerlock, lieber 6 loch und ne schicke Scheibe


----------



## Northern lite (16. Februar 2009)

langsam reichts....

für die Laufraddiskussion gibt es ein Laufrad-Unterforum.....


nettes Capic...

ich muß dringend neue Fotos von der fast letzten Ausbaustufe meines Curtis machen....


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> langsam reichts....
> 
> für die Laufraddiskussion gibt es ein Laufrad-Unterforum.....




Na, was sind wir aber heute wieder für ein assoziativ gelockerter Haufen. Wo der Fred doch Cross- Country Bikes (Nur Bilder !!!!!!!) heißt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (16. Februar 2009)

Gruß Volki


----------



## Cpace (17. Februar 2009)

Bei den beiden Rädern oben schaut das wie ne 1A Schaltwerksvergewaltigung aus... Und beim Capic ist die Kette viel zu kurz.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Februar 2009)

Cpace schrieb:


> Und beim Capic ist die Kette viel zu kurz.



weiß ich, lag halt noch im Keller, hält auch seit 700km und wird erst wenn Schnee und Matsch weg sind gegen was neues getauscht, ist eben ein Wintereimer.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. Februar 2009)

Aber eins versteh ich nicht. Warum sind dann viele World Cup Fahrer mit Systemlaufräder (bspl. Crossmax) unterwegs?

Klar weil sie von Mavic gesponsert werden, sich nicht um Pflege kümmern müssen und wenn sie kabutt gehen gibtz halt neue. Aber eigentlich könnten sie sich ja auch Custom Räder aus Mavic Teilen aufbauen..

Wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen: Soo schlecht sind Systemlaufräder auch wieder nicht.. 
Und die Optik ist Geschmacksache, bspl die neuen Crossmax Slr mit den Ausfräsungen finde ich den Hammer! 

Mfg


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (17. Februar 2009)

So Updates sind soweit vollbracht, vll folgt nach Fastnacht ja noch ein neuer LRS aber da bin ich mir noch unshclüssig ob ichd as Geld investieren soll. Man ist ja shcließlich noch Schüler.


----------



## Deleted 117972 (18. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meins: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/286141


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> So Updates sind soweit vollbracht, vll folgt nach Fastnacht ja noch ein neuer LRS aber da bin ich mir noch unshclüssig ob ichd as Geld investieren soll. Man ist ja shcließlich noch Schüler.



Schönes Rad Pat aber tausch lieber den Sattel :-D 
Hättest das wenigstens sauber machen können!
Aber du bist ja mit mir gefahren dann wasch es besser nie mehr


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (18. Februar 2009)

Ja dann schlag mir mal nen schönen sattel vor, den man auch bezhalen kann^^


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Februar 2009)

Flite Classic Gel Flow.
Kostet um die 60â¬ neu in der Bucht, ist bequem und schaut wie die ganzen alten Flites gut aus.


----------



## flix f (18. Februar 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> Ja dann schlag mir mal nen schönen sattel vor, den man auch bezhalen kann^^



gebrauchten SLR, 40  oder Velo Carbon, oder den Carbon  von Bikehardest


----------



## Thomasino (18. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schönes Rad Pat aber tausch lieber den Sattel :-D
> Hättest das wenigstens sauber machen können!
> Aber du bist ja mit mir gefahren dann wasch es besser nie mehr


Hallo, 
das  rot an der Durin harmoniert meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so mit dem rot des Rades.
Hier solltest du dir noch was einfallen lassen. 
Übrigens des SLR kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2009)

Infineon1985 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/286141



OMG wo ist das cross country? 
renterposition >< kein kleines ketten blatt
dh lenker >< schmale slicks
...

manche leute ...


----------



## Deleted 117972 (19. Februar 2009)

Slicks kommen heut weg. Für die Stadt vollkommen ausreichend.
Der DH Lenker ist für mich angenehmer und das kleine Kettenblatt ist leider Put gewesen....

Neue Bilder kommen am We. Dann auch nicht mehr bei Nacht im Zimmer *g*


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2009)

ok,... warum postest du dann so ne "baustelle" 
klar zwischen staeden sind ok, da gibt es ja noch feedback und tipps...
finde an dem rad irgend wie keien roten faden  aber vui sposs mit


----------



## Deleted 117972 (19. Februar 2009)

Ja mei...., so is des hoid.
Ich gelobe aber besserung ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2009)

hihi besserung nur im bezug auf fertige bilder... sonst musst  den goeppel selber fahren  ich glaub meinen wolltest du auch ent fahren....

in dem sinne und auch im bezug auf den faden titel... 

mods bitte diese off topic unterhaltung entfernen, auf das wieder bidler kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. Februar 2009)

@Thomasino
Ja ich weiß das beist sich ein wenig.
Hatte vorher ne '08 Durin an der ich unten Carbonfolie dran hatte, sah fand ich auch besser aus aber hab es noch nicht geschafft mir solche zu besorgen.


----------



## fatboy (19. Februar 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> OMG wo ist das cross country?
> < kein kleines ketten blatt



Es soll Leute geben, die mit zweifach klarkommen...


----------



## Christian Back (19. Februar 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die mit zweifach klarkommen...





Ja !!!


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe heute erfahren, dass mein Rad höchst illegal ist! 
Es erfüllt die DIN-Norm nicht, dass Fahrräder eine Bodenfreiheit von mindestens 11cm haben müssen. (Ich hab 9,5cm)
Und das alles dank der 425er Maxlight.
Auweia...


----------



## Christian Back (19. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute erfahren, dass mein Rad höchst illegal ist!
> Es erfüllt die DIN-Norm nicht, dass Fahrräder eine Bodenfreiheit von mindestens 11cm haben müssen. (Ich hab 9,5cm)
> Und das alles dank der 425er Maxlight.
> Auweia...



da musst du dir wohl jetzt einen 29er fertig machen...


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Niemals! 29er mit unter 1,80 sieht einfach nur ******* aus.


----------



## doubelyu (19. Februar 2009)

ja mit 1,80 is a weng unproportioniert.
ich hab heut erfahren, dass das jährliche Einschicken der Gabel und Dämpfer (Service) so 250euro zusammen kostet. ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Christian Back (19. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> ich hab heut erfahren, dass das jährliche Einschicken der Gabel und Dämpfer (Service) so 250euro zusammen kostet. ich könnt kotzen



Da gibt´s  nur eins, gell, agressor 2 ?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Da gibt´s  nur eins, gell, agressor 2 ?



 Jap. Kinesis an die Macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. Februar 2009)

Zitat von *fatboy* 

 
_Es soll Leute geben, die mit zweifach klarkommen...ich bräuchte auch nur das 2.te und 3.te blatt das kleinste braucht man so gut wie nie und wenn shcon dann strengt man sich ein wenig an

_


----------



## th1nk (19. Februar 2009)

und bearbeitet:





Ausstattung (so ganz grob):
Specialized Epic S-Works
Komplette XTR Ausstattung
LRS: DT Felgen mit XTR Nabel
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba WC
Dämpfer: Fox Brain
Cockpit: S-Works Carbon Lenker und Thomson Vorbau


----------



## doubelyu (19. Februar 2009)

wenn du noch gscheite reifen drauf machst, is geil


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. Februar 2009)

Gewicht?


----------



## dragon07 (19. Februar 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die mit zweifach klarkommen...



Jep !!


----------



## th1nk (19. Februar 2009)

@doubelyu
Reifen kommen noch RoRo oder was in die Richtung drauf, habe das Ding erst seit ein paar Tagen und hatte noch keine Zeit diese Dinger die Specialized tatsächlich Reifen nennt zu demontieren.
@billi joe
Gewicht liegt momentan bei ca. 11.3, mit anständigen Reifen komme ich vielleicht sogar unter 11, ich glaube so ein Spezi Reifen wiegt fast 650 Gramm oder noch mehr.
Ziel wäre dann irgendwann etwas unter 10.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi

@th1nk ein sehr schönes Bike, wie ich finde.
Grüße Ike


----------



## vwvento1 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo wollte einfach mal mein Bike hier in die Runde schmeißen! Ist selbst aufgebaut Herbst 2008 bis Februar 2009! Ziel war ein Bike so günstig wie möglich aufzubauen und dabei einwenig Gewicht zu sparen! Ist noch nicht 100% fertig! Räder und Schnellspanner müssen noch weichen! Aber erst wenn das Geld wieder stimmt! Also 2009-2010
Hoffe es gefällt!!






Rahmen: Müsing- Cycle Concept Carbon
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super
LRS: Mavic Crossride (noch)
Sattel: Velo Carbon
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Next SL Carbon
Lenker: Giant CF Racing Carbon
Vorbau: Giant CF Racing Carbon
Bremsen: Magura Louise Bat Carbon
Schaltung: Komplett Shimano XT
Antrieb: Shimano Hollot.2
Pedale: CrankBrother Eggbeater TI
Reifen u Schläuche: Schwalbe RR & Schwalbe XLite


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. Februar 2009)

Brutales Ding
Gefällt mir super gut


----------



## dawncore (19. Februar 2009)

Endgewicht? Budget?


----------



## vwvento1 (19. Februar 2009)

Danke schön! Das Gewicht liegt bei 9,75 kilo mit Pedale! Mit einem anderem LRS kann ich locker auf 9,5 bis 9,4 kilo kommen und mit Schnellspanner auf gut 9,4 bis 9,3! Bis jetzt hat alles ca.1000 euro gekostet! Fast alle Teile neu nur ein paar waren gebraucht wie die Gabel!


----------



## lens83 (19. Februar 2009)

und was wiegt der rahmen?


----------



## Danielsan79 (20. Februar 2009)

Diese Rahmen sollen ca. 1400g wiegen, relativ schwer für carbon, dafür wird die Gabel wenig wiegen. Bei meinem Cube Reaction hab ich leider mit der Reba Race U-Turn und dem Rahmen schon viel Ballast(1698+1550), deswegen ist es sehr teuer geworden es in deine Regionen zu bringen 
Für 1000 Euro hast du aber erstaunlich gut gewirtschaftet, der Rahmen kostet doch auch um die 800 Euro neu.


----------



## herr.gigs (20. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> ich hab heut erfahren, dass das jährliche Einschicken der Gabel und Dämpfer (Service) so 250euro zusammen kostet. ich könnt kotzen



Tja beim Christian Back siehst du die Lösung und irgendwann brauchst du dann auch keinen Dämpfer mehr......

@th1nk: Dein Speci ist eins der wenigen, das mir sofort gefallen hat

@vwvento: Mach doch den hässlichen Kettenstrebenschutz weg und leg 1-2 Lagen Schutzfolie drauf. Dein Lenker dürfte auch (wie meiner) 60cm breit seind oder? Und 1000 für unter 10kg.....?


----------



## domtb (20. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Aufbau mit einem seltenen Team Eleven Rahmen. Gewicht Rahmen: 1300 Gramm. Was noch gemacht werden muss ist ein neuer Sattel. Am liebsten einen Selle Slr Gel Flow in rot. Es kommt noch eine Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze und eine etwas längerer Vorbau. Wenn das Geld mal wieder fliesst (Student) dann gibts noch andere Laufräder. Sollte das Gewicht drücken. Derzeit leider noch 11 Kilo.


----------



## subdiver (20. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> ich hab heut erfahren, dass das jährliche Einschicken der Gabel und Dämpfer (Service) so 250euro zusammen kostet. ich könnt kotzen



Vergiss es !
Mache erst einen Service, wenn an Deiner Gabel oder Dämpfer etwas nicht mehr richtig funzt.
Die tauschen dann beim Service eh die Teile aus, die verschlissen sein sollten.
Meine Fox-Gabel und -Dämpfer fahre ich nun seit 1,5 Jahren und ca. 8.000 km OHNE Service.
Für mich sind die empfohlenen Serviceintervalle und -kosten die reinste Abzocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (20. Februar 2009)

@domtb was für große scheiben hast du denn da drauf? Was is denn da los?


----------



## domtb (20. Februar 2009)

Tja das ist noch die Bremse vom alten Rad. Ich fahr viel Strecke und am liebsten Waldautobahn auf der Alb bergab. Vorne wirds aber noch ne 180 Scheibe. Hab des Bike erst Mittwoch aufgebaut, is also noch nicht fertig. 

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge etc.?


----------



## enweh (20. Februar 2009)

Leitungen kürzen.


----------



## flix f (20. Februar 2009)

domtb schrieb:


> Tja das ist noch die Bremse vom alten Rad. Ich fahr viel Strecke und am liebsten Waldautobahn auf der Alb bergab. Vorne wirds aber noch ne 180 Scheibe. Hab des Bike erst Mittwoch aufgebaut, is also noch nicht fertig.
> 
> Habt ihr noch Vorschläge etc.?



Sattel: ich würde einen roten empfehlen beisst sich 100pro mit dem Rahmen
- wenn er Passt SLR oder Velo tiprolite oder Velo Carbon

Bremsscheiben: Aligator windcutter o.ä - billig und leicht - die Ventis haben über 200g das stück also das doppelte von normalen scheiben

Stütze eher Smika, Saso oder KCNC anstelle von WCS 

evtl ist bei den Schläuchen noch was zu hohlen, wenn dich das Nachpumpen nicht stört kann ich C4 Latex empfehlen - pannenschutz und rel. leicht oder gleich ein Tublesskit 

für LRS kannst du im Bikemarkt mal gucen gibts ab und an gute Angebote


----------



## domtb (20. Februar 2009)

Windcutter sind gut, an die hab ich gar net gedacht. So zwei mal 180 Millimeter wären gut. Mal gucken. Also Stütze krieg ich geschenkt/überlassen. Sattel wird n SLR wegen Übereinstimmung mit meinem Allerwertesten. Vielleicht auch der neue schwarze. Der hat ja auch rote Nähte. Sieht vielleicht n bisschen dezenter aus. 
Gruß

Ähem. Wie sind die Windcutter aus Erfahrung so? Ich meine wegen Rubbeln oder Schleifen?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Februar 2009)

domtb schrieb:


> Ähem. Wie sind die Windcutter aus Erfahrung so? Ich meine wegen Rubbeln oder Schleifen?



Welche Bremse hast Du drauf???


----------



## vwvento1 (20. Februar 2009)

Also der Rahmen bringt mit Steuersatz 1310g auf die Waage und kostet 990 euro! Habe ihn bei Eba.. für 256 euro ersteigert!! War ein super Deal habe mich hammer gefreut!Habe aber auch lange gesucht nach einem Rahmen für gutes Geld!Ja aber die 1000 euro Marke waren aber auch nicht leicht einzuhalten! Viel viel gesucht im Netz!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die mit zweifach klarkommen...



wenn du meien raeder anschaust weist du, das mir das net fremd ist
aber wer ohne kleines faehrt sitzt normal anderst auf dem rad  sagte ja net das es sche** ist, war nur net ganz stimmig und er hat es ja schon selber erklaert


----------



## Danielsan79 (21. Februar 2009)

> Also der Rahmen bringt mit Steuersatz 1310g auf die Waage und kostet 990 euro! Habe ihn bei Eba.. für 256 euro ersteigert!! War ein super Deal habe mich hammer gefreut!Habe aber auch lange gesucht nach einem Rahmen für gutes Geld!Ja aber die 1000 euro Marke waren aber auch nicht leicht einzuhalten! Viel viel gesucht im Netz!



Neu oder gebraucht? Den Rahmen hab ich im Netz für 800 gesehen, trotzdem ein Schnäppchen wenn er neu war. Die restlichen Teile kann man ja dann günstig bei Ebay besorgen, der Rahmen hat dich wirklich gerettet um bei 1000 zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (21. Februar 2009)

So hier mein Gefährte für die kommende Saison und hoffentlich nicht nur für eine...
Bitte schön:


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2009)

Typisch Cannondale...





Wundeschön, bisschen kannste aber noch tunen ;-)


----------



## maik_87 (21. Februar 2009)

das schliese ich  mich an.... wunderschönes BIKE!!  
Ich finde diei Kurbel richtig schön....


----------



## vwvento1 (21. Februar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Neu oder gebraucht? .


 
New!!!Geil ne!!! Und zu dem Cannondale braucht man nicht viel sagen schick wie immer!!Und die lecker leichte Lefty Carbon!!!mmmmhhhh lecker!!!


----------



## Tundra HT (21. Februar 2009)

Das erste CD, was mir gefällt, schick! Tuningpotenzial ist noch vorhanden, (Leitungen, wie immer zu lang, Sattelstütze + Scheiben)
Gruß Jan


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. Februar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> So hier mein Gefährte für die kommende Saison und hoffentlich nicht nur für eine...
> Bitte schön:



Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volkswagenbike (21. Februar 2009)

Sorry aber die Gabel geht garnicht.


----------



## eberleko (21. Februar 2009)

genau , schaut auch voll kaputt aus... guck guck da fehlt n Rohr


----------



## Piktogramm (21. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Optik vllt. nicht Jedermanns Ding ist. Die Funktion+Masse ist bei den Dingern das Kriterium. Endgeil^^


----------



## promises (22. Februar 2009)

kann die Gabel überhaupt halten ? die hat doch nur ein Rohr !!!
das kann garnicht gescheit funktionieren.


----------



## Piktogramm (22. Februar 2009)

Du bist zu lang angemeldet, als das es nicht auffallen würde promises


----------



## Triturbo (22. Februar 2009)

Sehr Geiles C'dale, wunderschön!


----------



## Sateless (22. Februar 2009)

optisch wär ne richtig schwarze kurbel schöner. das grau ist sonst nirgendwo. sonst trés chique! (vllt zu weiß, aber das ist bei dem rahmen eigentlich auch ok - schwierig)


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (22. Februar 2009)

ich finde das teil einfahc nur amoq geil


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. Februar 2009)

Man könnte meinen:
Trendfarbe: Mainstream
Cannondale: hauptsache teures Bike.
Lefty: wo einige nie verstehen werden warum das eine Stand/Tauchrohr durchsichtig ist *g*
Aber:
Es ist absolut stimmig aufgebaut, sieht schön schnell aus, daher schickes Bike! 
Ich bitte es noch zu tunen= Wollen dann mehr Bilder von!
(Obwohl das "Fischernetz" an der Wand auch Stilecht dazu passt, wen fängst du denn da so?) *g*

->wie immer nicht ganz erst gemeint


----------



## Christian Back (22. Februar 2009)

Da wir ja über Geschmack nicht streiten werden...  
Weiße Laufräder sind porno, gut für die Eisdiele... 
Und an die einbeinige Gabel werde / will ich mich nicht mehr gewöhnen, sieht einfach shaizze aus... 
Und dieser Oversized- Lenker- Trend, oh Mann... 
Außerdem, zu klein isses auch noch... 








So, das war´s  auch schon. Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (22. Februar 2009)

Update 8,9kg


----------



## subdiver (22. Februar 2009)

Das Rotwild gefällt mir richtig gut 
Leicht ist auch ohne Plastikrahmen möglich.


----------



## speedy76 (22. Februar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> So hier mein Gefährte für die kommende Saison und hoffentlich nicht nur für eine...
> Bitte schön:



wie schon gesagt, endgeil    ..... und lass die ganzen ungläubigen unken  .......... die ham halt noch nie ne LEFTY gefahren

wasn das fürn Flaschenhalter???


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Februar 2009)

Das Rotwild... 
Noch eine schwarze Kurbel mit roten Schrauben, dann wärs perfekt.

Das CD ist mir insgesamt zu "laut", sonst aber geil. So ne Lefty muss ich auch irgendwann noch...


----------



## subdiver (22. Februar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das CD ist mir insgesamt zu "laut", sonst aber geil.



Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht 
Ein schwarzer LRS wäre schöner und stimmiger.
Außerdem scheint der Rahmen zu klein oder die Sattelstütze
ist noch nicht auf die richtige Sitzhöhe eingestellt.


----------



## enweh (22. Februar 2009)

Manch Leute fahren gern eine gewisse Überhöhung.


----------



## Felixxx (22. Februar 2009)

Cannondale hat richtig lange Oberrohre - das passt schon. Ist ja schließlich kein Trekkingrad...


----------



## subdiver (22. Februar 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Cannondale hat richtig lange Oberrohre - das passt schon. Ist ja schließlich kein Trekkingrad...



Na ja, vielleicht liegt es an meinem Alter, dass es mich 
beim Anblick solch einer Sattelüberhöhung im Rücken zwickt 

Ansonsten schönes CD (mit schwarzem LRS noch schöner) 
Wurde die Frage nach dem Gewicht schon gestellt ?


----------



## mucho (22. Februar 2009)

erstmal vielen dank für die netten comments!
das ist größe L und hat 61cm oberrohrlänge.
ein rad nach der sitzrohrlänge auszuwählen ist totaler schwachsinn...das oberrohr ist entscheident (die sattelstütze ist jetzt 1cm weiter drin)
ist doch kein crosser!
wer immer mit starrgabel fährt, weiß garnicht was er mit einer Federgabel verpasst. ebenso liebe ich diese leute, die noch nie eine lefty gefahren oder sie wenigstens mal in der hand gehabt haben und dann darauf rumhacken.
aber dazu passt auch der kommentar, dass teure räder nur für die eisdiele sind. irgendwann hat man eben die möglichkeit bessere räder zu fahren...wäre doch doof wenn man das ablehnt?!?! aber keine sorgen ich habe auch mit focus und nox angefangen... 
zum lenker: bei 86kg braucht man eben was kräftiges und steiferes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (22. Februar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> das ist größe L und hat 61cm oberrohrlänge.



Uihh, der Rahmen sieht gar nicht nach L aus.
Wie groß bist Du denn ?



mucho schrieb:


> wer immer mit starrgabel fährt, weiß garnicht was er mit einer Federgabel verpasst.



Wer macht denn so was ?  
Seit 1994 fahre ich nicht mehr mit Starrgabel.



mucho schrieb:


> ebenso liebe ich diese leute, die noch nie eine lefty gefahren oder sie wenigstens mal in der hand gehabt haben und dann darauf rumhacken.



Keine Frage die Lefty ist eine Supergabel, die leider nicht an andere Bikes passt, sonst hätte ich sie schon.



mucho schrieb:


> aber dazu passt auch der kommentar, dass teure räder nur für die eisdiele



Jo mei, was juckt´s d Eich, wenn´s a Sau dro reibt 

Wie schwer ist denn Dein Taurine ?


----------



## mucho (22. Februar 2009)

- 1,88m

- manche die hier ihre qualitätslosen kommentare posten

- passt an andere bikes (guck mal bei dr. cannondale, ein user hat hier ein 
  scale mit lefty)

-10kg. der rahmen ist leider zeimlich schwer...
 jetzt noch supersonic reifen, tubelesskit, slr und nächstes jahr vllt ne   
 andere kurbel und magura martha dann bin ich locker drunter!
 gewicht ist für mich auch nicht das wichtigeste


----------



## dragon07 (22. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Update 8,9kg



Hi

Boh ey sau geil!

Grüße Ike


----------



## dre (22. Februar 2009)

Passt gut zum Zierkamin.


----------



## rboncube (22. Februar 2009)

Was sind den das für Laufräder am Rotwild? Und welcher Lenker?

Bin ja echt kein Rotwild und auch kein Cannondalefan, aber die zwei Teile sind der Hammer. Euch beiden viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Sascha Koch (22. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Uihh, der Rahmen sieht gar nicht nach L aus.
> Wie groß bist Du denn ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne jemanden, der baut zum Beispiel fürs scale den adapter für die lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (22. Februar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Was sind den das für Laufräder am Rotwild? Und welcher Lenker?



lenker schmolke, naben tune...felgen erkenn ich nicht.


----------



## alexftw (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr schnieke, sowohl Cannondale als auch Rotwild. Kann mir jemand sagen, was fürn' Flaschenhalter das am Cannnondale ist? Dankeschön


----------



## mucho (23. Februar 2009)

http://www.fahrradonlineshop.de/CartArticle.asp?frmOpgID=243&frmIDOffer=2113203018

cannondale hat selbst auch n baugleiches modell.


----------



## Joob (23. Februar 2009)

Geiles Rotwild. Sieht wuuuuunderschöööööööööööööön aus und vor allem ein top Gewicht.


----------



## ullertom (23. Februar 2009)

Danke für das viele Lob und das es Euch gefällt !!!

Gewicht - werde ich rechnerisch - noch überprüfen dürfte bei 8,7 - 8,8kg sein. Auf der billigen Fischwaage von ebay kam 8,93 raus.

Aber im Ganzen OK und die 8,5kg kriege ich auch noch,


----------



## ullertom (24. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Danke für das viele Lob und das es Euch gefällt !!!
> 
> Gewicht - werde ich rechnerisch - noch überprüfen dürfte bei 8,7 - 8,8kg sein. Auf der billigen Fischwaage von ebay kam 8,93 raus.
> 
> Aber im Ganzen OK und die 8,5kg kriege ich auch noch,



Gewicht per Tabelle rechnerisch überarbeitet -- 8,75 kg, wobei der Rahmen und die Bremse nicht von mir gewogen waren - Gewichte aus dem Netz und der aktuellen Bike (sind Gewichte drin von XT,XTR,Sram usw.)


----------



## Thomasino (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt sollte nur noch das Rot an der Durin auf das Rotwild-Rot abgestimmt werden, dann wäre es perfekt! 

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## ullertom (24. Februar 2009)

wer macht mir die farblichen Aufkleber - habe hier im Forum schon mal was gelesen, aber wo???


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2009)

wieder mal ein bilchen mit leichten updates


----------



## tho.mas (24. Februar 2009)

Naja, das Finish der beiden paßt leider nicht ganz zusammen. 
Besser Du trennst dich von beiden, dann stehst Du auch nicht mehr vor solch schwierigen Entscheidungen, welches Du jetzt benutzen könntest. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm das Hardtail.


----------



## Thomasino (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo ullertom,

nimm mal Kontakt mit amg 2 auf, Er hat für mich auch Aufkleber fertigen lassen.

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## stingbuddy (24. Februar 2009)

don trailo,
jetzt aber husch husch zu deinen rädern und dreh mal schnell die schnellspanner bei den vorderrädern.


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Februar 2009)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> don trailo,
> jetzt aber husch husch zu deinen rädern und dreh mal schnell die schnellspanner bei den vorderrädern.




 dgdsghjjk


----------



## volkswagenbike (24. Februar 2009)

wie viel wiegt dein LRS und der Rahmen, ich meine von dem Rotwild???


----------



## giant vt (25. Februar 2009)

hey tom, lass auch gerade das dekor meiner 66er marzocchi in Pink machen, komm mal bei mir im laden vorbei, dann geb ich dir bescheid!
Übrigends: Bin absolut kein Rotwild Fan, aber das Teil sieht echt super schön aus, weiter so!


----------



## ullertom (25. Februar 2009)

hey clemens,
ja ich schaue bei dir vorbei - ist ja schon lange her !!!

freut mich das DIR mein Rotwild gefällt - 8,7kg, geil oder??? 
für das ich eigentlich nichts mehr machen wollte, nicht schlecht!!

ciao, Tom


----------



## lateville (25. Februar 2009)




----------



## volkswagenbike (25. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> hey clemens,
> ja ich schaue bei dir vorbei - ist ja schon lange her !!!
> 
> freut mich das DIR mein Rotwild gefällt - 8,7kg, geil oder???
> ...



wie viel wiegt dein LRS und der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

@ lateville:

Man kann auch das Ticket für's Falschparken bezahlen statt die Kralle einfach mitzunehmen 

Aber schönes Bike und viel Spaß beim Training


----------



## ullertom (25. Februar 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> wie viel wiegt dein LRS und der Rahmen?



LRS 1513g und Rahmen lt. Rotwild mit Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Schaltauge 1500g (gewogen ist er nicht aber ich glaube das dürfte hinkommen)


----------



## enweh (25. Februar 2009)

@ullertom: Sehr sehenswertes Rotwild. Kannst du dazu ggf. eine Teileliste anfertigen?


----------



## ullertom (25. Februar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> @ullertom: Sehr sehenswertes Rotwild. Kannst du dazu ggf. eine Teileliste anfertigen?



in Arbeit !!!


----------



## enweh (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr löblich.


----------



## Vanilla Shake (26. Februar 2009)

So, jetzt ich auch mal ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (26. Februar 2009)

Vanilla Shake schrieb:


> So, jetzt ich auch mal ....
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/2/4/1/8/_/large/Bild1.jpg[/IMG]



Gewicht?

Wenn ich mir die Griffe und die Satteltasche wegdenke (gar nicht so leicht), bleibt der Eindruck, das dir der Rahmen zu klein ist? Gekröpfte Sattelstütze, Sattel ganz vorn geklemmt, langer Vorbau.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vanilla Shake (26. Februar 2009)

11,2 kg in 19" mit Griffen und Satteltasche. 

Rahmen passt, ich bin nur von dem Vorgänger, einem '97er Kula mit ellenlangem Syntace-Vorbau, eine "etwas" gestrecktere Sitzposition gewohnt, die ich mir noch nicht abgewöhnt habe ...

Ciao


----------



## KonaMooseman (26. Februar 2009)

Hey ein King Supreme, ohne gebrochenen Rahmen...


----------



## Sunset (26. Februar 2009)

Scott Spark 10 M


----------



## Vanilla Shake (26. Februar 2009)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Hey ein King Supreme, ohne gebrochenen Rahmen...



Mmmmh, ja ...


----------



## subdiver (26. Februar 2009)

Element in artgerechter Haltung.


----------



## eberleko (26. Februar 2009)

AAARGHGRGRGRR!!! ich fang glei an zu heulen.... so geil schauts im gegensatz zu meinem Ausblick ausm Fenster


----------



## Affekopp (26. Februar 2009)

_@subdriver_

was hasten für Reifen auf deinem element?! 

Gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Februar 2009)

Mh, könnten IRC Mibro sein... 

Schaut zumindest auf den anderen Fotos nach IRC aus und wenn ich mich recht entsinne haben die Mibros ein ähnliches Profil...


----------



## doubelyu (26. Februar 2009)

ja glaub auch, dass des die IRC Mibro sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. Februar 2009)

Jap. Sind IRC Mibro Marathon.


----------



## subdiver (27. Februar 2009)

Affekopp schrieb:


> _@subdriver_
> 
> was hasten für Reifen auf deinem element?!
> 
> Gruß



Wie die Kollegen schon bemerkt haben, es sind
IRC Mibro for Marathon (Long Distance) in der Größe 2.1

Damit habe ich letztes Jahr überwiegend in den Alpen
pannenfreie 6.000 km und ca. 110.000 Hm absolviert


----------



## s-worksm5 (27. Februar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/292576

Mein CC Bike


----------



## shoxer (27. Februar 2009)

Gleich viel schöner mit diesen Reifen.


----------



## shoxer (27. Februar 2009)

Ich trau mich mal, meins:


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Februar 2009)

@ shoxer: Schönes Bike, auf den ersten Blick echt klasse. Aber zwei gleichartige Bremsen wären schön und der Vorbau ist grottenhäßlich. Macht die Sid die große Scheibe an der XTR mit?


----------



## Cpace (27. Februar 2009)

Siehst du doch...^^


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/292576
> 
> Mein CC Bike








Schönes Rad


----------



## shoxer (28. Februar 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @ shoxer: Schönes Bike, auf den ersten Blick echt klasse. Aber zwei gleichartige Bremsen wären schön und der Vorbau ist grottenhäßlich. Macht die Sid die große Scheibe an der XTR mit?



Jo Hinten kommt noch ne XTR rann, Student halt...

Meine knappen 74kg und Alpen Abenteuer hat sie jetzt 2 Jahre überlebt... 160 ist doch viel zu klein.

Welchen Vorbau schlägst du vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (28. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schönes Rad



Find ich auch. Aber warum Spacerturm un negativer Vorbau? Dreh den Vorbau um und nim ein paar Spacer raus. Sonst top.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Februar 2009)

shoxer schrieb:


> Jo Hinten kommt noch ne XTR rann, Student halt...
> 
> Meine knappen 74kg und Alpen Abenteuer hat sie jetzt 2 Jahre überlebt... 160 ist doch viel zu klein.
> 
> Welchen Vorbau schlägst du vor?



Das find ich ja toll, dass die SID das so wegsteckt, nicht schlecht. Ja das liebe Geld^^.
An Vorbau würde ich irgendwas schwarzes mit rotem Dekor nehmen, hauptsache es passt optisch besser zum Bike und es steht nicht Ritchey drauf, bspw. wär der ganz schick http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a12815/xc-115-vorbau-0%B0.html .
Ist aber nicht mein Rad, dementsprechend kann mir das ja auch eigentlich egal sein


----------



## s-worksm5 (28. Februar 2009)

Es sind nur 3 kleine spacer drin. Ich finde der vorbau muss an nem cc bike nach unten


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Februar 2009)

3 'kleine' à 5mm...
Ich find Spacer sehn kagge aus.
Und ne ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung (10cm+) is geil


----------



## rboncube (28. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> 3 'kleine' à 5mm...
> Ich find Spacer sehn kagge aus.
> Und ne ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung (10cm+) is geil



Aber nicht mehr wenn dir nach ner Stunde der Rücken weh tut.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## s-worksm5 (28. Februar 2009)

@aggressor2
Bei deinem GT mögen zwar die Spacer besser aussehen , dafür sieht die umgedrehte Thomson richtig kake aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2009)

Absolut korrekt.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Februar 2009)

Tja...so is das mit den Geschmäckern...

@s-worksm5: Kanns sein, dass du dich, wie schon bei den orangen Kisten, leicht angegriffen gefühlt hast?



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn Du keine Meinung zu deinem Bike hören willst poste es halt nicht statt die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen!
> Mich juckt deine Meinung bzw. Konterreaktion zu meinem Bike ja auch nicht wirklich. [...]



...


----------



## Christian Back (28. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Tja...so is das mit den Geschmäckern...



Jetzt sag´ ich noch was zu deiner Sattelstütze...


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Februar 2009)

@Christian: Du darfst das als Starri...


----------



## s-worksm5 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich fühl mich ned leicht angegriffen nur du kritisierst ja auch meine spacer dann kann ich das doch wohl von deiner stütze sagen


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Februar 2009)

Theoretisch ja, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass meins nicht zur Diskussion steht, da ich es nicht eingestellt habe...


----------



## daniel77 (28. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Tja...so is das mit den Geschmäckern...



Hat aber nix mit Geschmack zu tun sondern nur damit das der Rahmen einfach zu groß, bzw das Oberrohr einfach zu lang ist


----------



## Jonas27 (28. Februar 2009)

Mein Wettkampfrad für die kommende Saison ist nun komplett fertig.
Canyon Ultimate CF mit 8,22kg


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (28. Februar 2009)

schick schick mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## speedy76 (28. Februar 2009)

Jonas27 schrieb:


> Mein Wettkampfrad für die kommende Saison ist nun komplett fertig.
> Canyon Ultimate CF mit 8,22kg



sehr schick, gefällt wirklich. am Flaschenhalter kannst du noch sicher ein paar Gramm sparen .
Was ich mich aber immer wieder frage....... is der Speedneedle denn wirklich Marathontauglich oder muß man nur lange genug die Zähne zusammenbeißen bis man dann in die Phase kommt bis man garnixmehr spürt    ich Frage nur, weil ich auch überlege einen zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (28. Februar 2009)

sehr geil, das Canyon. Sieht echt schick aus.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2009)

Hier mal 2 (schlechte) pics vom Rotwild RCC 1.3 meiner Süssen.





Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der Hype um die "Bananen Rahmen" für Frauen. 
Denke die  kürzeste, leichteste und stabilste Verbindung zwischen 2 Punkten ist immer noch eine Gerade.
Mein Mädel fährt einen XS Rahmen, mit Grip Shift, kurzen Bremshebeln (Oro Carbon hätte ich auch gerne ).
Zusammen mit dem Lenker Adapter ergibt das einen super "Ergo" Kit


----------



## Sascha Koch (28. Februar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> sehr schick, gefällt wirklich. am Flaschenhalter kannst du noch sicher ein paar Gramm sparen .
> Was ich mich aber immer wieder frage....... is der Speedneedle denn wirklich Marathontauglich oder muß man nur lange genug die Zähne zusammenbeißen bis man dann in die Phase kommt bis man garnixmehr spürt    ich Frage nur, weil ich auch überlege einen zu kaufen



hi, also ich hab den Speedneedle Marathon an allen meinen Bikes. Selbst am Rennrad. Ich habe noch keinen Sattel gehabt, der so bequem ist.
Ist voll das Sofa  es gibt ihn ja auch in der Normalen schmalen Version, hier habe ich jedoch keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Slow (28. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Nox nach einpaar Updates. Leider ist bei dem Wetter kein optimales Bild drin...







10 Kilo. Und nein, ist nicht mein Garagentor. 

Projekt Laufradsatz ist leider vorerst gescheitert, aber wird sicher irgendwann noch kommen. 

Meinungen, Kritik am Rad? 

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Februar 2009)

Naja so nen kleines Shadowschaltwerk wäre ein Gewinn auf ganzer Linie (Funktion+Optik). XT würde farblich ganz gut passen (mit ner Gelben Aluschraube am Rahmen befestigt?), XTR wohl auch kostet aber ne ganze Ecke mehr und SLX dürfte einfach das günstigste sein (auch wenn dieses Anthrazit nicht so recht zum Bike passt).


Die silberne Klemmung des Vorbaus  würde in Schwarz sicher auch etwas besser kommen

Der Rote Aufkleber auf der Gabelkrone kann sich auch verabschieden

Nachtrag: Aufkleber ganz langsam von der Felge ziehen (stückchenweise) so bleibt wenig Kleber zurück und die Reste mit CN/Nitro-Verdünnung anweichen, mitm Daumennagel abkratzen und Küchenrolle vorsichtig abwischen (das Anweichen sollte nur wenige Sekunden dauern und zu dolle solltest du mit der Küchenrolle auch nicht aufdrücken, der Lack den Mavic verwendet ist mit dem Zeug entfernbar, bei ausreichender Vorsicht bleibt das Zeug aber wo es sein soll)


----------



## doubelyu (28. Februar 2009)

ich finds schön wies ist, des nox


----------



## M!ke (28. Februar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> sehr schick, gefällt wirklich. am Flaschenhalter kannst du noch sicher ein paar Gramm sparen .
> Was ich mich aber immer wieder frage....... is der Speedneedle denn wirklich Marathontauglich oder muß man nur lange genug die Zähne zusammenbeißen bis man dann in die Phase kommt bis man garnixmehr spürt    ich Frage nur, weil ich auch überlege einen zu kaufen



meiner Meinung nach nur eine Frage der Gewohnheit, der Speedneedle, in Verbindung mit einer Sugoi Hose. Hatte bisher keine Probleme.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Februar 2009)

Naja ob die Speedneedle passt oder nicht ist sicher auch ne Frage des Hinterbaus des Fahrers^^


----------



## Stephan Weniger (28. Februar 2009)

Heute abgeholt  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (28. Februar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Jede Menge Detailbilder hats im Album



Oh man, Deinen Rahmen suche ich seit 2 Jahren in Größe L.
Noch nirgens gefunden, nicht mal bei Ebay. 
Ich will auch so einen :-(


----------



## corfrimor (28. Februar 2009)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt  :



Das Germans ist natürlich geil! Hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt, toller Rahmen. Was wiegt's denn komplett?

Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Wie wär's mit besseren Bildern?


----------



## Stephan Weniger (28. Februar 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das Germans ist natürlich geil! Hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt, toller Rahmen. Was wiegt's denn komplett?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



10,6-10,7kg sinds, wir hatten es heute an einer Waage hängen. Ich schau mal, mir kamen die Bilder auch etwas blass vor, ich werde noch mal versuchen, etwas bessere Bilder zu machen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2009)

Das Nox passt einfach. Schön und schwarz. Technisch werde ich auch nicht meckern.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Februar 2009)




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2009)

Ohne die hässlichen Cantisockel an der Gabel wär's wesentlich schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Nox passt einfach. Schön und schwarz. Technisch werde ich auch nicht meckern.



Wer so einen Rahmen in 21" und Melone haben möchte, kann sich gern bei mir melden...


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (1. März 2009)

Jaaa,
endlich mal eine paar rote Renner!!!
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Frey (1. März 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Ritchey NiTi.

Der Spacerturm ist noch drauf, da mir der Rahmen leider zu klein ist und ich ihn noch verkaufen will.


----------



## maik_87 (1. März 2009)

@Frey

ein TraumBike....aus den vergangenen Jahren


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> Jaaa,
> endlich mal eine paar rote Renner!!!
> Kurbelmaxe



Da hat die Mutti aber geschimpft, als du die Laufräder in die Spülmaschine... 

@Frey: sind das Ceramic- Felgen? Tippe auf 21" - Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Stiff88 (1. März 2009)

das ritchey...

so was oldschoolmäßiges kommt mir auch noch ins haus...

Hier mein Poison:

Specs: 

Komplett XT, Juicy 5, Reba SL, Dt Swiss 240s und xr 4.2d, Selle Italia SLR TT, XTR Pedale.

Lenker, Stütze, Vorbau sind halt ziemlich schwer, Rahmen geht eig...

10,7kg
















Ende März folgt ein Quantec SLR und ein Fuji Carbon, seid gespannt;-) Und das Poison wird dann zum Winterbike...


----------



## aggressor2 (1. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat aber nix mit Geschmack zu tun sondern nur damit das der Rahmen einfach zu groß, bzw das Oberrohr einfach zu lang ist



Ist mir mittlerweile klar, tut aber immernoch nix zur Sache, da ich es nicht zur Diskussion gestellt habe und dies auch nicht mehr in diesem Thread tun werde


----------



## Slow (1. März 2009)

Schöne Räder hier in letzter Zeit! 

Danke für das positive Feedback zu meinem Nox! 

Die Aufkleber stören mich nicht so sehr, dass ich sie abmachen müsste. Denke auch an den eventuellen Wiederverkaufswert.

Frage mich nur gerade, weshalb man eine Vierkolben-Bremsanlage an einem einem CC-Rad benötigt. ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Und gezz mal meine gelbe Kiste:






Mittlerweile zugunsten des Stevens abgebaut; das Rahmenset hängt im Keller...
Leider habe ich noch keine (bezahlbare) Starrgabel für MTB gefunden, die mit einem semiintegrierten Steuersatz korrespondieren würde


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Frage mich nur gerade, weshalb man eine Vierkolben-Bremsanlage an einem einem CC-Rad benötigt. ;-)



Naja, kommt auf das Gewicht an.
Ein Kumpel von mir aus der quadratisch-praktisch-gut Schwergewichtsfraktion kam mit einer Vierkolben besser zurecht.
Bei normalgewichtigen Fahrern reicht aber auch eine normale Anlage.

Das NOX ist super, richtig böse und die dezenten Goldakzente passen auch. Nicht zuviel, nicht zuwenig. 
Das Germans ist ebenfalls toll. Eine schwarze Magura hätte den schönen Rahmen aber noch mehr hervorstechen lassen. Ist aber zu verschmwerzen. Wer deutschen Bikepionieren die Stange hält gehört gesondert gelobt 

Edit: @ Christian: Schönes Rad aus der Eilpost Ecke! Und ich mag die Roox Teile auch sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Thanx! 
Große Ehre, dein Lob!
Ich hatte schon mal in einem anderen Fred geschrieben: leider schlagen die Kurbeln bei "normalen" Patroneninnenlagern an die etwas dicklichen Kettenstreben, wenn in kleinen Gängen mit viel Dampf pedaliert wird. Das einzige Manko des NOX. 
Hier noch das BMC meiner Tochter; Mainstream die Aussstattung, klasse der Rahmen!


----------



## dre (1. März 2009)

Slow schrieb:


>



klasse, einfach schön.


----------



## Piktogramm (1. März 2009)

Das gelbe Nox brüllt je geradezu "Ich bin eine Fahrspaßmaschine, aufsetzen, reintreten, dickes Grinsen"


----------



## Danielsan79 (2. März 2009)

> Hier mal mein Nox nach einpaar Updates. Leider ist bei dem Wetter kein optimales Bild drin...





Endlich mal eins zu dem die gelben Mavic Aufkleber passen. Ein x.0 Schaltwerk würde noch gut aussehen, also das mit dem goldenen Schriftzug vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## alexftw (2. März 2009)

Die schwarze Aerozine am Nox ist einfach gut. Gut, dass ich die hier auch noch liegen hab inklusive roter Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## Christian Back (2. März 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Das gelbe Nox brüllt je geradezu "Ich bin eine Fahrspaßmaschine, aufsetzen, reintreten, dickes Grinsen"



Danke!
Ich finde, bei den beiden Bikes (NOX schwarz und gelb) kann man gut sehen, was Farbe ausmacht, und wie dezent ein Rad in schwarz wirken kann. Beides hat, wie ich meine seine Berechtigung.


----------



## erkan1984 (2. März 2009)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt :



ist die Hope M4(?) nicht ein wenig übertrieben, passt irgendwie nicht so wirklich zur Optik



Slow schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Nox nach einpaar Updates. Leider ist bei dem Wetter kein optimales Bild drin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robust, relativ leicht Super


----------



## Deleted 117972 (2. März 2009)

So, auf ein neues 
Nun ist es schon fast komplett und wiegt grad mal 11,1kg ohne Licht und Satteltasche

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294380

Grüße Inf


----------



## Jaypeare (2. März 2009)

Infineon1985 schrieb:


> So, auf ein neues
> Nun ist es schon fast komplett und wiegt grad mal 11,1kg ohne Licht und Satteltasche
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294380
> ...



Chopperstyle-Sitzposition, Sattel zu weit hinten geklemmt und ein Aufbau wie aus der Ramschkiste. Schöner Rahmen, aber der Rest geht gar nicht, sry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (2. März 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ein x.0 Schaltwerk würde noch gut aussehen, also das mit dem goldenen Schriftzug vom letzten Jahr.



Ja genau! Das finde ich auch total klasse und hätte es natürlich gerne am Rad. Aber das Geld wollte ich dann doch nicht dafür berappen. Und die 2005er XTR Serie sieht einfach auch zu gut aus. 

Es gibt noch mehr Teile, die super gepasst hätten. Aber sollte trotzdem nicht zu teuer werden.



			
				Christian Back schrieb:
			
		

> Beides hat, wie ich meine seine Berechtigung.



Ja, finde ich auch! Ich stand ja vor der Wahl, melonengelb oder schwarz. Da ich vorher ein violettes Endorfin hatte, sollte wieder was dezentes her. Mittlerweile habe ich auch wieder Lust auf Farbe. Aber erstmal wird wieder gefahren. ;-)



			
				erkan1984 schrieb:
			
		

> relativ leicht



Ja, ich bin kein Leichtbauer. Habe nur geschaut, dass bezahlbare, gut aussehende und dabei leichte Parts ans Rad kommen.
Wenn ich etwas mehr Geld hätte, wäre es schon bei 9 Kilo.  Aber beim Laufradsatz geht bei mir halt noch einiges. Man wird sehen. ;-))


Ansonsen nochmal tausend Dank für das Lob an meinem Rad. Wenn mans komplett elbst aufbaut, ist man auch sehr damit verbunden. 

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. März 2009)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt  :



Ein Traum!  Irgendwann kaufe ich mir doch noch eines.


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2009)

dann will ich auch mal... nach so einigen Updates...

aber das Projekt ist noch lange nicht fertiggestellt...

vermutlich werde ich demnächst die Bremsen von Hardtail und Fully tauschen.... macht zwar das Fully schwerer, aber ich denke die Marta paßt besser ans Hardtail (ausserdem um einiges leichter als die 08er Louise)

momentan mit relativ schwerem LRS (1990g) liegt es bei 10,9Kg

geplante updates: - XTR-Schaltwerk
                         - Saso-Carbonsattelstütze
                         - LRS (evtl American Classic)
                         - Syntace Lenker

ich denke 10,4Kg sollten damit locker zu erreichen sein







 



 


und der vollständigkeithalber, auch noch ein aktuelles von meinem Storck


----------



## Christian Back (2. März 2009)

Schönes Curtis! Die Kurbel hat noch viel Potential.
Bitte kein A.C.- LRS, wenn du ernsthaft im Gelände toben willst. Auch die Ersatzteilversorgung ist miserabel. Eher was konventionelles, robustes für ein Hardtail, wie die altbewährten DT´s.
Die roten Akzente, toll! 
Schaltwerk solltest du nach einem 2002er XTR schauen; in der Bucht teilweise neu und günstig. das würde super passen.
Happy Trails!


----------



## Danielsan79 (2. März 2009)

Die Kabelverlegung bei dem Storck an der Seite finde ich irgendwie störend, das schwarze sieht wirklich nicht übel aus. Welche Maße haben denn diese 2 Schrauben am XT Umwerfer?, ich will mir die auch noch in schwarzem Alu bestellen.


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2009)

@Christian:

nee nee, die Kurbel bleibt: ist zwar etwas übergewichtig, aber absolut steif und für mein Empfinden die schönste Shimanokurbel und natürlich vom Schaltkomfort über jeden Zweifel erhaben

ans 2002er XTR hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.... mmmhh... könnte ich eigentlich auch vom Fully nehmen und einfach tauschen (wäre am günstigsten )

ja der DT 1480 (bzw als Disc heißt er wohl 1540) mit roten Alu-Nippeln ist auch hoch im Kurs bei mir und daran evtl ein paar Windcutter oder Ultralights

und schwarze Shifter MÜSSEN natürlich auch noch dran....

aber alles mit der Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (2. März 2009)

Sehr schick, das Curtis. lediglich das blau an der Fox stört ein wenig, sonst sehr stimmig und mit viel Liebe zum Detail.
Irgendwie frag ich mich, was ich bei meinen Leichtbauversuchen immer falsch mache. Identischer Rahmen, V-Brakes, 1500g-LRS, und knapp 11 Kilo


----------



## müsing (2. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schick, das Curtis. lediglich das blau an der Fox stört ein wenig, sonst sehr stimmig und mit viel Liebe zum Detail.
> Irgendwie frag ich mich, was ich bei meinen Leichtbauversuchen immer falsch mache. Identischer Rahmen, V-Brakes, 1500g-LRS, und knapp 11 Kilo



meins ist ähnlich wie deins und wiegt knapp über 10 kg.


----------



## matsch (2. März 2009)

Mein Curtis aus dem Fotoalbum hat auch so 10,4. Ist ein robuster Marathon Aufbau.


----------



## ullertom (2. März 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


>



XT Trigger in schwarz - und die Schaltanzeige demontieren,

die silbernen und blauen Aufkleber von der Gabel entfernen und einen anderen Lenker,

sonst schön stimmig und böse !!!


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2009)

matsch schrieb:


> Mein Curtis aus dem Fotoalbum hat auch so 10,4. Ist ein robuster Marathon Aufbau.



Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. März 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> meins ist ähnlich wie deins und wiegt knapp über 10 kg.





matsch schrieb:


> Mein Curtis aus dem Fotoalbum hat auch so 10,4. Ist ein robuster Marathon Aufbau.



Genau, streut noch Salz in die Wunde 

Ich muss das Teil echt mal zerlegen und schauen, wo das halbe Kilo sich versteckt...


----------



## Christian Back (3. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Genau, streut noch Salz in die Wunde
> 
> Ich muss das Teil echt mal zerlegen und schauen, wo das halbe Kilo sich versteckt...



Waage kalibrieren ??? 
Banane Riis hat früher Helium in Rennrad- Reifen gefüllt. Probiers doch damit mal...


----------



## H.R. (3. März 2009)

Hier mein aktuelles Bike..seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer ;o)




Updates:
XTR Pedalen
Ritchey Bar Ends
Ritchey WCS Carbon Vorbau
Sattel SLR mit Carbongestell
Carbon Trinkflaschenhalter


----------



## rboncube (3. März 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Hier mein aktuelles Bike..seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer ;o)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Fully, hätt mir auch getaugt. Hab schon gehoft das mein Händler Ghost ins Program nimmt. Hat sich leider für ne andere Marke entschieden.
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

Gruß René


----------



## Scalpi (5. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cc1 (5. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Irgendwie frag ich mich, was ich bei meinen Leichtbauversuchen immer falsch mache. Identischer Rahmen, V-Brakes, 1500g-LRS, und knapp 11 Kilo



Du ist wohl zu ehrlich


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

Das Scalpel liegt in meiner persönlichen Liste der hässlichsten Rahmen aller Zeiten auf einem der vorderen Plätze. Das kann dann auch die Lefty nicht mehr retten. Die weißen Spinergys passen auch nicht so recht.

Der Sattel sieht irgendwie seltsam verdreht aus.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (5. März 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist die Hope M4(?) nicht ein wenig übertrieben, passt irgendwie nicht so wirklich zur Optik


 
Ist die neue Tech M4. Mir gefällt sie .


----------



## Scalpi (5. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Scalpel liegt in meiner persönlichen Liste der hässlichsten Rahmen aller Zeiten auf einem der vorderen Plätze. Das kann dann auch die Lefty nicht mehr retten. Die weißen Spinergys passen auch nicht so recht.
> 
> Der Sattel sieht irgendwie seltsam verdreht aus.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Ich finds auch eher nicht schön. Man kann Scalpels schon annehmbar aufbauen, aber so isses zwar bestimmt technisch top und genau auf dich abgestimmt, sieht aber wenig massenkompatibel aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


>



Tolle Reaktion auf Kritik, Respekt .

Nachdem ich es im anderen Thread auch von der Seite gesehen habe, bin ich nun der Meinung, dass nicht nur der Rahmen, sondern das ganze Bike auf meiner Hassliste ziemlich weit vorne ist. Aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Sascha Koch (5. März 2009)

Ihr habt ja echt Probleme
Wie kann man einen Rahmen hassen bzw. ein Bike.
So ein Quatsch, manchmal glaubt man, hier sind nur 14.Jährige im Forum


----------



## Jonez (5. März 2009)

Optisch abstoßend ist wohl der bessere Begriff.

Aber es muss ja dem Besitzer gefallen.


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Hier mein aktuelles Bike..seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer ;o)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (5. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es im anderen Thread auch von der Seite gesehen habe, bin ich nun der Meinung, dass nicht nur der Rahmen, sondern das ganze Bike auf meiner Hassliste ziemlich weit vorne ist.



Du hast eine "Haßliste" für Fahrräder? 

Immerhin polarisiert der Scalpel-Rahmen, das finde ich gut. Einheitsbrei gibt's schließlich genug.

Edit: Das Scalpel gab's doch mal in schwarz-eloxal


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Du hast eine "Haßliste" für Fahrräder?
> 
> Immerhin polarisiert der Scalpel-Rahmen, das finde ich gut. Einheitsbrei gibt's schließlich genug.



Man könnte es auch "Bäh-Index" nennen .

Polarisieren trifft es auf jeden Fall. Hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass es ein schlechtes Bike ist, nur dass es mir persönlich absolut nicht zusagt. 

"Einheitsbrei" zu bemängeln (wo ich dir grundsätzlich Recht gebe) und dann schwarz eloxiert vorzuschlagen ist ein Widerspruch, oder?


----------



## corfrimor (5. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> "Einheitsbrei" zu bemängeln (wo ich dir grundsätzlich Recht gebe) und dann schwarz eloxiert vorzuschlagen ist ein Widerspruch, oder?



Touché


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2009)

eberleko schrieb:


> AAARGHGRGRGRR!!! ich fang glei an zu heulen.... so geil schauts im gegensatz zu meinem Ausblick ausm Fenster



wenn ich hier in zürich aus dem fenster gucke, sind da noch viel größere und mehr berge zu sehen!


----------



## eberleko (5. März 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> wenn ich hier in zürich aus dem fenster gucke, sind da noch viel größere und mehr berge zu sehen!


alles unverschämte schweine seid ihr


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2009)

aber wenn es dich beruhigt... ich habe erst im april meine räder hier... aktuell heißt die devise noch "wandern"... was hier aber auch sehr viel spass macht... *ich glaub ich werd alt*

muss nur mal zusehen, das ich mir noch nen radel zusammenschuster, das auch bergauf kann.... oder evtl. 2KB und andere reifen ans big-hit... *grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

So viele Nox, da mach ich mal mit!
In den nächsten Tagen kommt ne KCNC Sattelstange ran, also bitte dazu kein Kommentar mehr, ansonsten äußert euch gerne!! 









Falls jemand noch SID aufkleber hat für die Gabel, wäre cool.....(ist auch ne SID SL)  
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## eberleko (5. März 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> aber wenn es dich beruhigt... ich habe erst im april meine räder hier... ...


Jaaaaa.. so fühl ich misch schon wieder besser





sorry...OT


----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

sind wir jetzt hier in ner Comic-Show oder was!? Naja muss vielleicht ja auch mal sein....


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (5. März 2009)

Das Nox ist ja mal richtig geil.
Mir gefallen nur die Pedale nicht so.


----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

Danke!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

Am Nox stören mich nur Kleinigkeiten wie Plattformpedale, Spacerturm und das silberne Schaltwerk. Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2009)

wenns richtige plattformpedalen wören, doch... nicht jeder mag systempedale!

spacerturm lässt sich manchmal nicht vermeiden... essei man investiert wieder kohle fürn neuen vorbau...

das schaltwerk reißt wie ich finde das einzige wirkliche loch in die optik...


----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

Erstmal danke für euren überwiegend positiven Kommentare. Das Schaltwerk ist ein XTR M960 Schaltwerk und es ist nicht silber sondern Titan farben, so Anthrazit farben. So weit ich weiß gibt es ja wohl kein schwarzes Schaltwerk oder? außer Deore
Der Spacerturm kommt noch weg aber mal schauen wie weit runter. Ist ja immer en wenig schwierig die ideale Fahrposition zu finden. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## chri55 (5. März 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß gibt es ja wohl kein schwarzes Schaltwerk oder? außer Deore



Sram X0, X9 und X7
aber komplett auf Sram umzusteigen würde wohl einiges kosten wenn du keine schlechtere Schaltperformace willst...


----------



## Scalpi (5. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Tolle Reaktion auf Kritik, Respekt .
> 
> Nachdem ich es im anderen Thread auch von der Seite gesehen habe, bin ich nun der Meinung, dass nicht nur der Rahmen, sondern das ganze Bike auf meiner Hassliste ziemlich weit vorne ist. Aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen.



Ich finde es sehr eigenartig das jemand eine 'Hassliste' für Bikes hat, ohne jegliche Erfahrungswerte. Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben bei dem riesigen Angebot (Innovationen) und das ist auch gut so. Aber eine 'Hassliste'...., na ja jedem seine Macke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> Sram X0, X9 und X7
> aber komplett auf Sram umzusteigen würde wohl einiges kosten wenn du keine schlechtere Schaltperformace willst...



Also deswegen. Ich kann mit Anthrazit leben...


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr eigenartig das jemand eine 'Hassliste' für Bikes hat, ohne jegliche Erfahrungswerte.



Ich finde es sehr eigenartig, dass Leute sich so an einem einzigen Begriff hochziehen können und dass du so aus dem Trockenen meine Erfahrungswerte einschätzen kannst 

Um dich zu beruhigen: Nein, ich führe keine "Hassliste" und werde dein Bike demnach auch nicht da eintragen. Sagt dir der Begriff "Metapher" etwas? 



Crash Martines schrieb:


> Also deswegen. Ich kann mit Anthrazit leben...



Müsste dann ja auch gut zu den Bremsen passen. Auf dem Bild sieht es nur arg silber aus. Anthrazit ist genehmigt .


----------



## Northern lite (5. März 2009)

@crash Martines

dreh einfach mal den Vorbau um.... und zum Ausgleich den Sattel 2 bis 2,5cm weiter vor...

Du kommst daduch etwas weiter über die Kurbel... wirst aber sehr viel "zentraler im" Rad sitzen....

zumindest wäres meines Erachtens einen (völligkostenlosen) VErsuch wert


----------



## MARKG (5. März 2009)

Hey hier mal mein neues Race Bike!!!


----------



## doubelyu (5. März 2009)

> Hey hier mal mein neues Race Bike!!!
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken
> Klicke auf die Grafik für eine größere Ansicht Name: 100_0241.jpg Hits: 0 Größe: 57,1 KB ID: 157360



ich würd nen schwarzen vorbau hinmachen


----------



## Northern lite (5. März 2009)

genau....  nen schwazen Vorbau würd ich auch bevorzugen

und dazu ne weiße Kurbel....


----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> @crash Martines
> 
> dreh einfach mal den Vorbau um.... und zum Ausgleich den Sattel 2 bis 2,5cm weiter vor...
> 
> ...



Es geht ja nur darum, dass der Spacerturm ******* aussieht. Stimmt ja auch. Eine neue Sattelstange kommt ja schon in den nächsten Tagen dran und dann stelle ich ja den Sattel eh neu ein. Muss halt nur sehen wie viele Spacer ich runter nehmen muss, um noch ordentlich fahren zu können.


----------



## dragon07 (5. März 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> So viele Nox, da mach ich mal mit!
> In den nächsten Tagen kommt ne KCNC Sattelstange ran, also bitte dazu kein Kommentar mehr, ansonsten äußert euch gerne!!
> 
> 
> ...



NOX Bikes sehen einfach immer wieder geil aus, ich glaub ich baue mir auch mal eins auf.

In diesem fall wie schon geschrieben bis auf die Pedale top.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

Danke vielen Dank. Mir gefällt es auch immer wieder =)) Soviel Lob, ich fühle mich geehrt. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (6. März 2009)

Bis auf die Sattelstellung gefällts mir auch gut


----------



## andy_74 (6. März 2009)

meine alte Dame scott endorphin


----------



## andy_74 (6. März 2009)

Scott Endorphin 98'


----------



## corfrimor (6. März 2009)

andy_74 schrieb:


> Scott Endorphin 98'



Sieht für's Alter aber noch ganz rüstig aus  Hat sich aber offensichtlich auch so manches richten lassen ...


----------



## andy_74 (6. März 2009)

Ja .. ist wenig gefahren. hat auf den Bilder noch sogar die alten Wildgripper drauf, sind zum fahren aber nicht mehr so gut. aber sonst noch alles schick.. und fäht und fährt und fährt


----------



## volkswagenbike (7. März 2009)

Sorry aber die Reifen gehen garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (7. März 2009)

restebikes kann ich jede menge bieten...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. März 2009)

Hier mein CC Wettkampfbike für die nächste Saison. Folgende Teile wurden getauscht:

LRS Mavic Crossride gegen Crossmax
Vorbau, Stütze von FSA gegen KMC TI Scandium 
Pedale XTR
Sattel SLR
Extralight Schlauch vorne
Gabelschaft gekürzt.
Gewicht 10.9kg

Gesucht wird momentan noch ein Flaschenhalter. Was denkt ihr was passt am besten? Etwas klassisches aus Alu in schwarz oder silber? Oder etwas filigranes aus Carbon? (sollte aber gut klemmen). Ich weiss der LRS hat hier viele Antagonisten aber er bleibt dran.
Verbesserungsvorschläge gerne erwünscht.





















mfg


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. März 2009)

Ich meinte natürlich KCNC Vorbau und Stütze..


----------



## doubelyu (7. März 2009)

der dämpfer und die bremsen passen irgendwie net so ins gesamtbild....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. März 2009)

Ich glaube, ein Bontrager X-Lite würde sich an Deinem Rad ganz gut machen. 28g, stabil, klemmt gut, gibt die Flasche aber auch ohne Gewaltanwendung wieder her.


----------



## Kooni81 (7. März 2009)

Hier meine neue Rakete:


















Merida Matts HFS XC Pro 3500

Schaltung und Bremsen komplett XT, Rock Shox SID Race Gabel(Lockout), FSA Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, DT Swiss X1900 LRS, 10.6kg(Muss noch mal wiegen!)
Den Prologo Sattel werd ich mal testen, ob der was taugt.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee und das Salz weg, und dann gehts ab!
Kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten.

Gruß

Kooni


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2009)

schickes rad!
leitungen eventuell noch kürzen. der spacerturm sieht auch nicht soo schick aus.


----------



## RaXXor (7. März 2009)

Hier mal mein neues neue Scheiben,LRS, Reifen kommen noch.





[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Daniel


----------



## RockyShocky (7. März 2009)

Traumhafte Farbkombi !
Sehr schön 
Welche Reifen kommen?


----------



## RaXXor (7. März 2009)

Danke!!!

Hinten RaRa Vorne RoRo und dann mit Tubelessmilch

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (7. März 2009)

Du meinst doch sicherlich, dass Du außerdem die Bremsscheiben von vorne nach hinten durchtauschst, oder?
Oder wie kommt das zu Stande, dass die große Scheibe hinten ist?


Gruß


----------



## RockyShocky (7. März 2009)

Geb mal bitte (nach Testphase) einen Bericht zu den Red Metal 5 ab.
Überlege,ob sich die Mehrkosten für die paar Gramm Ersparnis auf nen Besseren Red Metal lohnen.
Will eigentlich nur nen lautlosen(Nippel/Speichen knacksfreien Satz,der was aushält)und die OPtik würde mir auch sehr zusagen....


----------



## RaXXor (7. März 2009)

das mit den Scheiben ist nur vorrübergehend bekomme 2windcutter 160mm. Ich habe für vorne keinen posmountadapter für 180 geht deshalb hab ich da jetzt eine geliehene 160 Dran. hatte die Merta von meine alten übernommen

Den LRS habe ich auch übernommen bis der neue kommt den fahre ich jetzt auch an dem Rad. Ich habe den jetzt ca.1Jahr und bin echt zufrieden er ist zwar kein Leichter LRS(19XX hat meiner) aber sonst kein Problem damit gehabt. Hat immer gut seinen Dienst getan. Und sein Geld ist er echt wert. Was evtl. noch dazuzusagen ist das ich 67Kilo wiege.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2009)

echt schickes bike haste da 

ich will meins auch mal zeigen (mit der gewissheit zusammengefalten zu werden =P)

Ist als "arbeitsloser Schüler" nicht so einfach, sich gleich was gutes zu holen und daher wurde damals das Ding geholt (anfangs als Arbeitsteil gedacht aber nun doch zum Hobby geworden).

Geändert wird eigentlich alles mit der Zeit. Ende April steht ne Magura Odur und ne Shimano Hone Kurbel ins Haus. Dann ist zum. Schaltung schonmal komplett ausgetauscht.


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2009)

Dein Schaltwerk steht sehr gefährlich!


----------



## andy_74 (7. März 2009)

ja, schaut lustig aus


----------



## Pupo (7. März 2009)

vorne disc, hinten felge, jedem das seine... 

würde mich auch nach gebraucheten teilen umsehen, die sind teilweise 100km alt un kosten die hälfte...  

lg


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2009)

danke - ja - die Konfi liegt daran, dass der Rahmen hinten keien Disc-Aufnahme hat (-.-) aber wie gesagt - dafür kommt wohl dann 'n Capic Elixir oder Cube LTD Rahmen und dann hinten och ne Disc

und ja das schaltwerk =P hab da ne so drauf geachtet *schäm* ^^


----------



## jackys_garage (7. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (7. März 2009)

Vielleicht noch einen Gepäckträger oder einen Fahrrad-Ständer.

Dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Crash Martines (7. März 2009)

ja stimmt, möchte nicht wissen was das alles wiegt. Gepäckträger und Taschen kommen bestimmt noch gleich und dann wird cc gefahren ...jer


----------



## maik_87 (7. März 2009)

oh man...,is ja voll Kindergarten hier.... 

Anstatt sich über Leute und ihr bike lustig zu machen sollte man lieber (wie es schon einige hier getan habe) konstruktive Tipps geben wie es besser werden könnte!! Ich weiß selber aus vergangener Zeit das es gar nicht einfach is ein Bike nach zu rüsten , mit sehr sehr wenig Geld!! 

Aber wie gesagt, schau dich am besten nach gebrauchten teilen um entweder hier im "Bikemarkt" oder bei eBay.... Hab ich auch so gemacht damals und heute teilweiße auch noch...  

Viel spaß beim fahren.....!!


----------



## shog87 (7. März 2009)

Da hast du wohl die Intention meiner und der nachfolgenden Aussage leider nicht verstanden..


----------



## Danielsan79 (7. März 2009)

> Anstatt sich über Leute und ihr bike lustig zu machen sollte man lieber (wie es schon einige hier getan habe) konstruktive Tipps geben wie es besser werden könnte!! Ich weiß selber aus vergangener Zeit das es gar nicht einfach is ein Bike nach zu rüsten , mit sehr sehr wenig Geld!!



Stimmt natürlich dass hier gerne über andere Räder hergezogen wird aber in dem Fall müßte man auch keine gebrauchten günstigen Teile bei Ebay kaufen sondern einfach vorhandene Teile abmachen  Wie z.B Luftpumpe,Lichter oder Schutzbleche, vielleicht anderen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## shog87 (7. März 2009)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (7. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> oh man...,is ja voll Kindergarten hier....
> 
> Anstatt sich über Leute und ihr bike lustig zu machen sollte man lieber (wie es schon einige hier getan habe) konstruktive Tipps geben wie es besser werden könnte!! Ich weiß selber aus vergangener Zeit das es gar nicht einfach is ein Bike nach zu rüsten , mit sehr sehr wenig Geld!!
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand der hier seine Meinung äußert. Danke!!!
Ratschläge kann ja jeder geben, ob diese jedoch konstrukiv sind sind ist eine andere Sache.
Jeder fängt doch mal 'klein' an, verständlicherweise bei meist Preisen eines Kleinwagens.
Nicht jeder wohnt noch bei Mami und Daddy at home und kann seine gesamte Kohle ins Bike stecken.


----------



## Crash Martines (7. März 2009)

War auch nicht bös gemeint! Hab mein Bike auch größenteils aus Ebayteilen zusammengebaut. Und siehe da ist schick geworden, find ich.


----------



## IGGY (7. März 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Geb mal bitte (nach Testphase) einen Bericht zu den Red Metal 5 ab.
> Überlege,ob sich die Mehrkosten für die paar Gramm Ersparnis auf nen Besseren Red Metal lohnen.
> Will eigentlich nur nen lautlosen(Nippel/Speichen knacksfreien Satz,der was aushält)und die OPtik würde mir auch sehr zusagen....


Da wuerde ich aber eher ein wenig mehr bezahlen und mir den RM3 holen. Der RM5 ist Sack schwer und ist auch kein UST LRS!
@RaXXor Glueckwunsch zu dem Rahmen  der ist ein Traum.
Da wuerden meine Teile gut dran passen


----------



## RaXXor (7. März 2009)

Danke der ist wirklich ein Traum die Verarbeitung ist einfach top

Ja deine Teile wurde auch gut ausehen vorallem die Roten Sid aufkleber Die brauche ich auch umbedingt die silbernen sind das einzigste was mir an dem Rad nicht gefällt
Hat einer eine Ahnung wo ich die herbekomme???

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Sunset (7. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> oh man...,is ja voll Kindergarten hier....
> 
> Anstatt sich über Leute und ihr bike lustig zu machen sollte man lieber (wie es schon einige hier getan habe) konstruktive Tipps geben wie es besser werden könnte!! Ich weiß selber aus vergangener Zeit das es gar nicht einfach is ein Bike nach zu rüsten , mit sehr sehr wenig Geld!!
> 
> ...



mit einigen, der hier gezeigten bikes fahren sicherlich keine WIRKLICH CC!!!
dieser thread wird hier manchmal für "hui schaut mal heer ich hab´n neues fahrrad" ziemlich mißbraucht...
und dann noch tips geben?? einfach mal etwas hier im forum rumstöbern reicht oft aus, um sich genug info´s zu ziehen.

also wieder zurück zu *CROSS-COUNTRY* Bikes N U R   B I L D E R


----------



## ralfathome (7. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> [...]Nicht jeder wohnt noch bei Mami und Daddy at home und kann seine gesamte Kohle ins Bike stecken.


Hey, vorsichtig.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> oh man...,is ja voll Kindergarten hier....
> 
> Anstatt sich über Leute und ihr bike lustig zu machen sollte man lieber (wie es schon einige hier getan habe) konstruktive Tipps geben wie es besser werden könnte!!



Exakt! Ich wär auch allgemein dafür das Niveau und den Umgangston ins Positive anzuheben. Einmal mehr denken, woanders abreagieren und dann gut gemeinte Tips geben. 
Ist auch nicht so schwer, wie es klingt 
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## IGGY (7. März 2009)

@RaXXor
Ich haette noch welche in rosa 
Frage doch mal den s-works. Der hat doch fuer sein Spark auch welche machen lassen!


----------



## maik_87 (7. März 2009)

Jetzt hab ich ja ne Welle ausgelöst und danke das ich nich der einzigste bin der das so sieht denn rum meckern und Fehler finden is einfach aber wirkliche Lösungsvorschläge zu geben etwas schwieriger.... Dieser Kindergarten geht mir manchmal voll auf die Eier... Man kann zwar sagen das einen was nicht gefällt aber dann doch bitte aus der ICH Perspektive... 

Aber zurück zum Thema.... 
--> Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) 

PS.: Würde mich aber sehr Freuen wenn die Kritiken sich etwas ändern würden (wie eben oben schon erwähnt) denn wie ich das sehe sind wir doch alle erwachsene Menschen die normal mit einander reden können....!!


----------



## IGGY (7. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ja ne Welle ausgelöst und danke das ich nich der einzigste bin der das so sieht denn rum meckern und Fehler finden is einfach aber wirkliche Lösungsvorschläge zu geben etwas schwieriger.... Dieser Kindergarten geht mir manchmal voll auf die Eier... Man kann zwar sagen das einen was nicht gefällt aber dann doch bitte aus der ICH Perspektive...
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema....
> --> Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCamillo1978 (8. März 2009)

meins


----------



## maik_87 (8. März 2009)

Hmm..., das Fahrrad sieht meiner Meinung sehr unruhig  aus weil du verschiedene Farben kombiniert hast. Aber ich denke das liegt zum großen teil an der Neon Gelben Magura. Aber sonst schönes Bike.

PS.: mach noch Goldene Kettenblattschrauben dran...


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. März 2009)

Jepp. Magura müsste auch gold sein


----------



## MARKG (8. März 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Danke der ist wirklich ein Traum die Verarbeitung ist einfach top
> 
> Ja deine Teile wurde auch gut ausehen vorallem die Roten Sid aufkleber Die brauche ich auch umbedingt die silbernen sind das einzigste was mir an dem Rad nicht gefällt
> Hat einer eine Ahnung wo ich die herbekomme???
> ...




Hallo Raxxor
Ich hab welche!!!!


----------



## jackys_garage (8. März 2009)

@shog87, crash oder wie sie sich alle nennen mögen, ihr solltet davon ausgehen, dass es außer euch "schön-wetter-radlern" auch leute gibt, welche auch im winter in den bergen trainieren. und wer diese 400gr extra nicht den berg hoch schafft, sollte es entweder mit einem senioren-rad oder gleich ´n elektrobike nehmen 
@ maik: danke und nich ärgern
@ sunset : richtig so, und man glaubt es kaum, ich fahre im mai meinen nächsten marathon, huch (grins). und ich möcht jetzt auch bilder sehen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Rotwild RC.1.
Mit 140mm gerade noch Cross County




Klasse finde ich die Detailarbeit bei Rotwild.


----------



## doubelyu (8. März 2009)

mit 140 mm noch CC? eher nicht würde ich jetzt sagen, aber trotzdem ein schönes Bike!!


----------



## maik_87 (8. März 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> mit 140 mm noch CC? eher nicht würde ich jetzt sagen, aber trotzdem ein schönes Bike!!



Dieser Meinung schliese ich mich an....!! Aber wie schon gesagt trotz alledem schönes Bike.....


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. März 2009)

=> Offiziell eher Tourenfully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (8. März 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> => Offiziell eher Tourenfully



Jepp aber schön.

Grüße Ike


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Kann natürlich die Talas auch auf 100mm oder auch 120mm einstellen, dann wäre ich wieder dabei
Habt aber Recht, das RC.1 ist natürlich eher ein All Mountain und eher für Touren.


----------



## maddin. (8. März 2009)

nun ein update meines voodoomit neuer xo in der edition-version und einer truvativ stylo oct kurbel:


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (9. März 2009)

Hab meins nochmal im freien Fotofiert! Kellerbilder taugen ja nix...


----------



## Tundra HT (9. März 2009)

Hast es aber gerade so aus dem Keller bewegen können .
Nice Zoulou!


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (9. März 2009)

Mir ging es nur um das Tageslicht, nicht um die Entfernung zum Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (9. März 2009)

Hey das Rotwild ist geil, hab ja selber eins und sie gefallen mir immer besser
Auch das Voodoo ist geil


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (9. März 2009)

bitteschön


----------



## Northern lite (9. März 2009)

sehr geiler Rahmen...

aber in meinen Augen völlig vermurkst aufgebaut

sorry... aber es sieht für mich aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Lauter edle Teile sinnfrei kombiniert....


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (9. März 2009)

sehr gut, was ist den deiner Meinug nach vermurkst und Sinnfrei???

Echt gut....


----------



## Northern lite (9. März 2009)

Vorbau zu lang (siehe Sattelstellung), Lenker/Barend-Kombi

Fabrkombi Bremse und LRS

Wenn Tune-Vorbau dann auch entsprechende Sattelstüze... die Easton paßt gar nicht... die goldene KMC ist auch so gar nicht meins

Sattel sieht auch eher nach Sofa aus (aber das ist OK, wenn er denn zum Hintern paßt)

es wirkt für mich halt zusammengestückelt und nicht wie aus einem Gruss wie es sein könnte

allerdings ist das nur meine Meinung. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf allgemeingültigkeit meiner Aussagen....


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (9. März 2009)

Weisst Du für mich klingt das alles immer nur (ohne dich anzugreifen)
nach dem Neid der Besitzlosen, wenn ich sinnvolle Ideen
zu technischen Details bekomme halte ich diese für tragbar und
für eine Überlegung wert, Farbgebung der Teile, weicher Sattel oder
hartes Brett sind für mich keine Frage von Technik sondern von
persönlicher Meinung und dem Sinn von einer Eigendarstellung.
Nochdazu eine schwere Tune Stütze zu empfehlen geht wohl eher voll
am Ziel vorbei. 

Ich glaube kaum das Du aus einem anderen mir nicht bekannten Grund
wie dem Preis an deinem Adrenalin Mavic Crossride LR montiert hast.
Mir dann Vorschläge von deinem beschriebenem Niveau zu bringen (ala tune und Co)grenzt
für mich leider an fehlendes technisches know how....

Ich denke wir lassen das lieber, so wollte es auch der Gründer dieses
Treates..

Ist halt Geschmacksache.....und da behält lieber jeder seinen..

Grüße


----------



## Jonez (9. März 2009)

Ich finde das Storck technisch in Ordnung.
Optisch in meinen Augen eine Katastrophe.

Wenn man soviel Geld in ein Rad steckt, sollte es doch mindestens im Ansatz stimmig sein.
Legt man allerdings nur Wert auf Funktion, ist das auch ok.

Fährt sich aber sicher gut!


Jonez


----------



## doubelyu (9. März 2009)

ja optisch ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine katastrophe. sind zwar  alles hochwertige Teile, aber zusammenpassen tut das irgendwie nicht. sieht sehr unruhig aus....
ich würde vielleicht eine schwarze gabel montieren.
Der Sattel muss zum Ar... passen, also wenn er passt, lass ihn drauf.

noch ne kleine anmerkung, ohne hier jemanden anzugreifen!!!!
er kommt nicht drauf an wie viel Geld man hat, bzw was man ins bike stecken kann an Kohle, sondern was man draus macht und ob man die Komponenten stimmig wählt.


----------



## Northern lite (9. März 2009)

ich sprach auch nur von meiner persönlichen Meinung und auch nur von Optik...

An der Funktionalität der Teile und dem Zusammenspiel dieser hab ich nicht den geringsten Zweifel.

aber entschuldige, dass ich momentan nur nen CrossRide an meinem Storck habe... ich werde erst wieder Kritik üben wenn ich nen edleren LRS verbaut habe...

aber teure Teile machen noch lange kein OPTISCH stimmiges Bike....

(weitere Kommentare zu dem Thema wird es von mir nicht geben)


----------



## Sunset (9. März 2009)

"optische katastrophe" unterschreibe ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (9. März 2009)

1. Soo schlecht wie ihr das Radl abtut ist es doch nicht wirklich, gab hier schon so einige Gerätschaften wo ich mir mal lieber den Kommentar gespart habe. Denke nur das Man das Storck wenigstens mal gebührend fotografieren kann, das sollte schonmal einen anderen Eindruck machen. Nur wie immer den Hönchen/Griffen konnt ich noch nie was abgewinnen...
Stell mal bessere Fotos (Perspektive/Hintergrund) rein, wirkt sicher gleich etwas anders 

2. Das Zoulou gehört ebenfalls mal entsprechend in Szene gesetzt, gefällt mir sonst sehr gut, die Gabel gibt dem Rad auf jeden Fall eine Portion Eigenständigkeit.


----------



## Groudon (9. März 2009)

das einzig störende könnten ja die goldenen martas sein, da sie so verloren wirken und die sehr massive eastonstütze sowie die hörner aber ansonsten ist es echt ein geiles bike  vlt kann man das gold der martas mit goldenen Nokons iwie ausgleichen?


----------



## Crash Martines (9. März 2009)

So ich werfe mal mein Update dazwischen, um die Diskussion zu lockern. 
Es sind neue Sattelstange, Sattelklemme montiert und Gabelschaft wurde gekürzt. 






Gewicht: 9,8 Kg


----------



## Christian Back (9. März 2009)

Hm.....
Die Flaschenhalter haben ein etwas anderes "Weiß" als der Rahmen. Schwarze fände ich persönlich besser.
Mit der Sattelneigung musst du zurechtkommen, ebenso mit dem Vorbau in der jetzigen Stellung. Und die Hörnchen, stehen beide im gleichen Winkel?
Ansonsten, NOX find´ ich immer gut im CC- Bereich.
Die Sub 10 Kilo finde ich allerdings etwas optimistisch.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (9. März 2009)

@Christian Back
Wieso sollte das Rad nicht unter 10kg wiegen?

Mir gefällts!!!


----------



## Crash Martines (9. März 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Hm.....
> Die Flaschenhalter haben ein etwas anderes "Weiß" als der Rahmen. Schwarze fände ich persönlich besser.
> Mit der Sattelneigung musst du zurechtkommen, ebenso mit dem Vorbau in der jetzigen Stellung. Und die Hörnchen, stehen beide im gleichen Winkel?
> Ansonsten, NOX find´ ich immer gut im CC- Bereich.
> Die Sub 10 Kilo finde ich allerdings etwas optimistisch.



Also die Flaschenhalter haben nicht wirklich ein anderes weiß, aber nun gut. 
Ja die Hörnchen haben den gleichen Winkel da bin ich mir sehr sicher!!
Und mit den 10 kg, ja ich habe es heute beim Fahrradladen an einer Zugwaage wiegen lassen!!! Es kommt auch rein rechnerisch hin. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Crash Martines (9. März 2009)

@8hEnnEs7
Die Gabel ist ja einfach der Hammer! Wo bekommt die denn und was wiegt die? Da hat man wenigstens nicht das Problem, dass irgendwann die Tauchrohre anfangen Spiel zu haben. Finde dein Rad übrings auch TOP. 
Allerdings würde ich eher ne schwarze Kurbel bevorzugen. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## dragon07 (9. März 2009)

Hi

Mein Scale nach einem artgerechten Ausritt, na gut die Gabel in schwarz sied besser aus aber 
eine Fox ist  unschlagbar.  






Lenker und Vorbau habe ich auch neu.












Nach einer Woche RoRo fahre ich wieder Conti.

Grüße Ike


----------



## chri55 (9. März 2009)

gefällt mir, besonders der Rahmen 
was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (9. März 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> @8hEnnEs7
> Die Gabel ist ja einfach der Hammer! Wo bekommt die denn und was wiegt die? Da hat man wenigstens nicht das Problem, dass irgendwann die Tauchrohre anfangen Spiel zu haben. Finde dein Rad übrings auch TOP.
> Allerdings würde ich eher ne schwarze Kurbel bevorzugen.
> 
> ...



	 	 Hab ich direkt bei German:A bestellt. Preis von 800 bis 1500, Alu oder Carbon und mit Stahl oder Luftdämpfer alles zu haben! Meine wiegt 1280g (Eloxierte Aluversion mit Luftdämpfer, Modell 2005).  

http://www.german-a.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=22


----------



## subdiver (9. März 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche RoRo fahre ich wieder Conti.



Ist der RK weniger pannenanfällig ?
Der sieht verdammt fett in der Gabel und Rahmen aus 

Schönes Scale


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. März 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mein Scale nach einem artgerechten Ausritt, na gut die Gabel in schwarz sied besser aus aber
> eine Fox ist  unschlagbar.



Rote Eloxalteile kombiniert mit rotem Lack/Pulver sehen echt kagge aus. 
Dein Rad dient an dieser Stelle als Beweis, dass auch teure Rahmen mit teuren Teilen echt billig aussehen können.


----------



## Crash Martines (9. März 2009)

Echt die Reifen sehen ja sehr dick aus. Da haste ja Glück, dass die durch den Gabelbooster gehen =)) Ansonsten ganz schön dreckig. Was wiegt es?


----------



## endorphiner (9. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Rote Eloxalteile kombiniert mit rotem Lack/Pulver sehen echt kagge aus.
> Dein Rad dient an dieser Stelle als Beweis, dass auch teure Rahmen mit teuren Teilen echt billig aussehen können.


 


....etwas unhöflich formuliert, oder?


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. März 2009)

Ich wüßte nicht wieso. Gut, man könnte alternativ sagen, dass rote Eloxalteile kombiniert mit rotem lack/Pulver unschön aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (9. März 2009)

Ja, Jesus hätte das anders ausgedrückt


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2009)

ich finde das scale wesentlich besser als das storck von der vorigen seite.

kritik scale:
alles am lenker schwarz und dann wärs für mich perfekt. die züge eventuell auch schwarz.

kritik storck:
hier steht nicht im mittelpunkt. würde der lrs komplett schwarz sein, wäre es schon viel besser. im moment will irgendwie jedes bauteil im mittelpunkt stehen.
das rot vom easton logo finde ich als sehr störend. das steht so allein da.


----------



## dragon07 (9. März 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

@Jesus Freak ich weis gar nicht was du hast gut die HÃ¶rnchen in Schwarz ist ein einwenig Ã¼berladen, ansonsten bin ich am Ã¼berlegen ob ich die HÃ¶rnchen ganz weg lasse,  trotzdem âkaggeâ ist anders.


@ Crash Martines gewicht ohne Pumpe ca. 8,6 kg. 

@ subdiver was die AnfÃ¤lligkeit des RK angeht hÃ¤lt es sich in grenzen, ich empfand den RoRO mit 5 Durchstichen auf gut 150 km extrem.

@  your enemy  die SattelstÃ¼tze ist von Saso

Ansonsten brauche ich noch dringend gescheite Flaschenhalter. 

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## king321 (9. März 2009)

hier mal mein erster selbstaufbau, bilder sind leider was dunkel











momentan noch 9,2 kg

gruß 
daniel


----------



## dragon07 (9. März 2009)

Hi
 @ king321 schaut nett aus, andere Pedale wären nicht schlecht.

Was wiegt der Rahmen, bei welcher Größe ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## king321 (9. März 2009)

hey, schön wenns gefällt

mir gefallen die pedale, sind steinbach un wiegen nur 195 gr 

der rahmen ist größe m und wiegt leider 1370 gr. hatte den max ari erst nach kauf endeckt


----------



## Piktogramm (9. März 2009)

Keine Klickies, Nen Vorbau+Spacerturm der den Lenker auf Tourer Niveau hebt... Und ne Gabel die nan Stück zu hoch zu bauen scheint...

Naja meins wäre es ni


----------



## Crash Martines (9. März 2009)

Die Bilder sind ja so weit weg. Man kann ja kaum was erkennen!! Ansonsten ganz schick und wer auf Schwarz steht, dem wird es gefallen. Mir eher zu dunkel. 
Gabel?
Kurbel?
Wo gibt es denn den Rahmen??
http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=10553&g2_imageViewsIndex=0
hier wiegt der Rahmen aber deutlich weniger!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Keine Klickies, Nen Vorbau+Spacerturm der den Lenker auf Tourer Niveau hebt... Und ne Gabel die nan Stück zu hoch zu bauen scheint...
> 
> Naja meins wäre es ni


----------



## volki3 (9. März 2009)

Gude.





Sorry, hab vergessen die Handschuhe vom Lenker zu nehmen 
Naja, an ner neuen Gabel arbeite ich noch dran!!!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (9. März 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Gabel?
> Kurbel?
> Wo gibt es denn den Rahmen??
> 
> ...



Sieht man doch 

Manitou R7

Race Face Next (schon krass wenn die Kurbel teurer ist als der Rahmen )

Und laut Google:
http://marvil-store.com/

Also wenn schon ein günstiger Kohleflitzer, dann würden mir für den Kurs optisch der Max Ari oder BeOne eher zusagen, wären auch leichter.


----------



## BackfireLX (9. März 2009)

I  my Stomp


----------



## Piktogramm (9. März 2009)

Lustig Marvil scheint den gleichen Rahmen wie den Nox Platoon oder wie er heißt günstoger zu verkloppen. Schwer ist er trotzdem, wobei ich als Giantfahrer an diesem Punkt still bin und verschwinde.


----------



## king321 (10. März 2009)

ja wie schon geschrieben, das er zu schwer ist weiß ich auch, aber optisch finde ich ihn schöner als den max ari wobei mir da die zugverlegung auch net gefällt

die race face war aus england daher war der rahmen doch teurer 

die angaben von marvil kann man zumindest für den 18" rahmen total vergessen. war mein erster carbon rahmen, wollte ein wenig reserve vom material her haben und da schien mir der marvil mit 1250 genau richtig und günstig... hab dann auch erst mal blöd geguckt als ich ihn auf der waage hatte 

den selben rahmen gibt es aber auch von stonebite ( oder so ähnlich) da kost er nur mit anderer farbe gleich mal ca. 1200 meine ich


----------



## subdiver (10. März 2009)

Was mir auffällt ist, dass einige Bikes einen Flatbar mit sehr hohen Spacertürmen verbaut haben 
Hier wäre ein Riser OHNE Spacerturm optisch schöner und auch fahrtechnisch (breiter) von Vorteil.
Denn ein Flatbar macht nur Sinn, wenn man eine tiefe und aerodynamische Sitzpostion haben möchte.


----------



## IGGY (10. März 2009)

@dragon07
Lass es so wie im ersten Post! So sieht es einfach Spitze aus 
Und wer die Reifen mal gefahren hat, weis das die gehen wie die Sau!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (10. März 2009)

ich hoffe mal nur bekommst keinen Ärger weil Du eine KMC fährts, nee
war nur Spaß, ich find die Kette auch mehr als genial.

Mir kommt es bei einem Bike hauptsächlich mal auf die Fahreigenschaften an,
wenns dann noch nett anzusehen ist, ist das für mich nur on top.

Fahren tut sich das Storck natürlich super keine frage, am Gewicht geht sicherlich noch was.

Das Scale ist sehr cool, würde mich aber mal interessieren wie es in einen 
nicht so kleinen RH aussieht, da trennt sich meiner Meinung nach ganz schnell
die Spreu vom Weizen, in der RH die du fährst, super Teil, und sieht in Rot mit den Fulcrums auch nicht billig aus.....

Grüße


----------



## Assfight (10. März 2009)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> I  my Stomp


Das sieht aus mit den Laufräder


----------



## BackfireLX (10. März 2009)

Joah, muss ich dir Recht geben. Habe 2008 schnell was unkaputtbares gebraucht. Für 2009 is aber ein neuer  LRS geplant. Denke mal es wird ein Tune... mal schauen. 
Die Nobby Nics fliegen auch runter.

Mit dem Rest bin ich allerdings super zufrieden. Da bleibt sonst alles wie es is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (10. März 2009)

Hol Dir wenn Du die hohe Front benötigst lieber ein Syntace VRO System oder den angesprochenen Riser. Der Spacerturm sieht wirklich nicht gut aus und zerstört ein wenig die Optik des wirklich schönen Rahmens.


----------



## BackfireLX (10. März 2009)

Also en Riser kommt auf keinen Fall drauf. Eher kommt ein oder 2 spacer raus. Von der Überhöhung wärs machbar.  Mal schauen...


----------



## chri55 (10. März 2009)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Also en Riser kommt auf keinen Fall drauf.



warum?


----------



## BackfireLX (10. März 2009)

Fahre Riserbars nicht gern. Habe an einem meiner Bikes en Riser und muss sagen, dass mir Flatbars lieber sind. Is halt geschmackssache...


----------



## Assfight (10. März 2009)

Ein weißer Lenker würde gut reinpassen, hat schonmal jemand hier im Forum gehabt. Aber der hatte glaub ich auch ein paar mehr weiße Farbflecken.


----------



## BackfireLX (10. März 2009)

öhm... außer dem LRS will ich eigentlich gar nix ändern... Finde den Lenker gut. Könnte höchstens mal nen Spacer rausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (10. März 2009)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Fahre Riserbars nicht gern. Habe an einem meiner Bikes en Riser und muss sagen, dass mir Flatbars lieber sind. Is halt geschmackssache...



Na ja, bei Deinem Spacerturm würde jeder Riser besser aussehen 

Wenn Du, wie ich, im Jahr ca. 5-6.000 km in den Alpen unterwegs bist,
dann fährst Du gerne einen Riser 
In Hessen mag das natürlich anders sein.


----------



## BackfireLX (10. März 2009)

Wie schon gesagt... is halt Geschmackssache. Fahre lieber Flatbars. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich den Spacerturm mal auf die Hälfte kürzen. Von der Überhöhung sollte das noch kein Problem sein.
Habe das bisher noch nicht gemacht, weil ich für nen Alpencross eine etwas aufrechtere Fahrposition haben wollte (und eben keinen Riser  ). So wars von der Geometrie für die Tour etwas besser.


----------



## arne1907 (10. März 2009)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> bitteschön










Jo sorry aber ich finde den Aufbau optisch auch eine mittlere Katastrophe.
Aber das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung und Geschmäcker
sind ja zum Glück verschieden.

Aber wenn man sein Bike hier veröffentlicht, dann muss man mit evtl. Kritik auch umgehen können und den Kritiker nicht "Neid des Besitzlosen" unterstellen.

Im Einzelnen mögen es ja alles hochwertige Teile sein aber in dieser Kombination will irgendwie nichts so richtig zusammen passen.

Du kombinierst zig verschiedene Farben und Eloxaltöne ohne eine bestimmte Linie drin zu haben.

Die Lenker/Vorbau/Hörnchen Kombi sieht unstimmig aus und die Sattelstütze ist zu wuchtig und zu bunt.

Die LR wirken auch sehr unruhig und wollen so garnicht zum Rahmen passen, vom Gewicht/Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis mal ganz abgesehen.

Und selbst die XTR Kurbel wirkt am Rahmen verloren.
Da Geld bei Dir ja keine Rolle spielt, wäre hier eine Clavicula sicher passender.

Aber das ist natürlich auch nur meine subjektive Meinung und wichtig ist
ja das es Dir gefällt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2009)

der lrs ist mit das schlimmste was mavic je gemacht hat


----------



## dragon07 (11. März 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> @dragon07
> Lass es so wie im ersten Post! So sieht es einfach Spitze aus
> Und wer die Reifen mal gefahren hat, weis das die gehen wie die Sau!



Genau so ist es.


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2009)

Auf den ersten Blick fand ichs geil, aber je genauer ich geschaut habe... 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der lrs ist mit das schlimmste was mavic je gemacht hat




geht so... ist da weiß oder silber am LRS? wenns weiß ist find ichs garnicht so tragisch, eigentlich sogar sehr stylsh. 
Was hingegen wirklich nicht geht sind Sattel-Sattelstützkombi und die Hörnchen sowiedie kunterbunten Bremsen und Naben.


----------



## Danielsan79 (11. März 2009)

also weiss würde dann den endgültigen Zebra Look abgeben, obwohl das silber auch etwas "narrisch" wirkt. Der gemütliche Sattel passt net so zum xc-bike und die Gabel in weiss/blau findet sich in keinem anderen Teil wieder. Der Vorbau wirkt mega lang


----------



## arne1907 (11. März 2009)

Ich glaub bei den LR ist es Alu poliert.


----------



## Northern lite (11. März 2009)

das ist schön zu lesen, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine stehe und anscheinend doch nicht nur von maßlosem Neid getrieben war


----------



## arne1907 (11. März 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> das ist schön zu lesen, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine stehe und anscheinend doch nicht nur von maßlosem Neid getrieben war



Jo, genau wegen dieser Bemerkung musst ich meinen Senf dazu loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (11. März 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sein Bike hier veröffentlicht, dann muss man mit evtl. Kritik auch umgehen können und den Kritiker nicht "Neid des Besitzlosen" unterstellen.



Irgendwas hat sich der Ersteller des Threads "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)" schon gedacht... nur was war es? 

*Duck und weg*


----------



## silverline (11. März 2009)

M!ke schrieb:


> Irgendwas hat sich der Ersteller des Threads "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)" schon gedacht... nur was war es?
> 
> *Duck und weg*



ohne Komentare wärs aber schon schön fad - da könnt ich gleich Bilder-googeln


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (12. März 2009)

Stimmt, also ein paar Kommentare müssen dabei sein


----------



## Crash Martines (12. März 2009)

Ja nen paar Kommentare müssen schon sein. Sonst weiß man doch nicht woran man ist und ob es den ein oder anderen sogar begeistert was man da auf die Räder gestellt hat.
Aber vielleicht können wir dem Storck ja noch was positives abgewinnen...wie schwer ist es denn?? Der Rahmen ist eigentlich ganz nett. Wenn du alle angebauten Teile in schwarz eloxieren würdest wäre es auch super. 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Mr.brG (12. März 2009)

so hier ist meins... nicht vergessen bin student und kann mir das beste vom besten einfach nicht leisten..  dennoch finde ich, mir ist der aufbau gelungen!!!


----------



## RockyShocky (12. März 2009)

wo?


----------



## Mr.brG (12. März 2009)

ca.9,2kg .. komplett mit pedalen! wie gesagt.. bin student und mehr geht absolut nicht, dennoch finde ich persönlich den aufbau auch optisch ( trotz max ari rahmen ) richtig gut


----------



## ____ (12. März 2009)

.


----------



## Scalpi (12. März 2009)

Mr.brG schrieb:


> ca.9,2kg .. komplett mit pedalen! wie gesagt.. bin student und mehr geht absolut nicht, dennoch finde ich persönlich den aufbau auch optisch ( trotz max ari rahmen ) richtig gut



Cooles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (12. März 2009)

Könntest du das Gerät nochmals ohne Blitz, ohne Aufkleber auf den Felgen und mit ordentlichen Beleuchtungsverhältnissen ablichten?


----------



## Jonez (12. März 2009)

Mich würden eher die (meiner Meinung nach farblich missglückten) Mavic SLR Aufklerber stören. 
Der Maxari ist doch ein hübscher, leichter Rahmen.


----------



## chri55 (12. März 2009)

ohne Felgenaufkleber siehts wahrscheinlich viel besser aus.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (12. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was du hast.
Das Teil ist nur geil, ich wäre froh ich hätte auch so eins.
Großes Lob


----------



## Crash Martines (12. März 2009)

jo eigentlich nen ganz stimmiger Aufbau.Für ein besseres Foto und von der Antriebsseite wäre ich auch dankbar. 
Mich persöhnlich stört der weiße Vorbau und der weiße Sattel ist auch irgendwann hinüber. 
Spacerturm müsste noch weg, deine Sitzposition sieht sehr komfortabel aus, eher so Tourenmäßig 
Ach und das Bike wäre mir zum Beispiel schon zu teuer!! Und ich bin auch Student!


----------



## Triturbo (12. März 2009)

Bis auf Spacerturm und LRS ein super Radl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (12. März 2009)

Mr.brG schrieb:


>



Schickes Bike, Topgewicht, super 

AAAber: Weißer Vorbau? Och nee, ich weiß ja, daß weiß gerade in ist, aber ich kann mich an weiße Lenker, weiße Vorbauten, weiße Sattelstützen, weiße Felgen usw. usf. nicht nur schlecht gewöhnen, so langsam hängt's mir regelrecht zum Halse raus.

Ansonsten: Top!!!

Edit: Ich seh' grad: Du hast auch weiße Pedale! Och nee du ...


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike, wie schon bemäkelt schlechtes Bild.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Stück!


----------



## RockyShocky (12. März 2009)

Echt sauber.
Aber der Vorbau in weiß war auch mein Lernprozess...auf schwarzen Rahmen schwarzer Vorbau passt immer besser...
Ansonsten echt Top!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (12. März 2009)

Schönes Bike, technisch topp und optisch gut. Den LRS mag ich persönlich optisch gar net, und für das was der kostet wäre ein ähnlich leichter und vermutlich stabilerer klassischer LRS drin gewesen. Würde auch ein paar Spacer wegnehmen und dafür den Vorbau umdrehen, wenn dir die Sattelüberhöhung dann zu groß ist. Und hast du schon mal über eine ungekröpfte SaStü nachgedacht? Sieht imho besser aus und der Sattel ist schon recht weit hinten geklemmt. Aber vermutlich optimierst du eh noch ne Weile an der SItzposition rum.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## müsing (12. März 2009)

Mr.brG schrieb:


> mit pedalen!



student bist du? es heißt bendahlen!

außerdem muss man sich nicht dafür entschuldigen, dass man ein begrenztes  budget hat. wobei das rad schon mehr kostet, als das normale mtb um die ecke.

die weiße gabel und der vorbau gefallen mir nicht. ansonsten: top


----------



## maik_87 (12. März 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> student bist du? es heißt bendahlen!
> 
> außerdem muss man sich nicht dafür entschuldigen, dass man ein begrenztes  budget hat. wobei das rad schon mehr kostet, als das normale mtb um die ecke.
> 
> die weiße gabel und der vorbau gefallen mir nicht. ansonsten: top



mir schon... baer ich bin in der beziehung eh ein bissel speziel........ 
Aber für ein Student ein recht ordentliches Bike.....


----------



## rboncube (12. März 2009)

Klasse Bike. Spacer raus und Vorbau umdrehen war auch meine Idee. Der LRS ist nicht mein Ding, mit den Aufklebern schon gar nicht. Den weißen Vorbau find ich gar nicht so übel. Ne gerade KCNC Stütze fänd ich auch nicht verkehrt aber jetzt hast die Ritchey schon verbaut. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil

Gruß René


----------



## EmJay (13. März 2009)

Also ich find das Bike sehr gelungen... Konstruktive Kritik: Ich würd die Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernen, einen etwas weniger bulligen Flaschenhalter montieren und mir mal Gedanken drüber machen, ob nicht schwarze Kettenblätter mit roten Schrauben das I-Tüpfelchen wär


----------



## jones (13. März 2009)

mir gefällt das bike auch 

sieht in sich stimmig aus und auch die weißen teile sind nicht übertrieben vorhanden.

zwar würde das rad ohne die "wunderbaren" SLR bapper schöner wirken, jedoch muss man auch bedenken, dass es auch ein problem sein kann, wenn man die teile wieder verkaufen will. ich war auch kurz davor meinen damaligen slrs die kleber abzuziehen und beim verkauf war ich dann froh dran die nicht abgemacht zu haben.

vllt. noch ein bild von der anderen seite?


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (14. März 2009)

Hey leute,








Habe heute ein wenig rumgeschraubt, neuen Sattel und Griffe verbaut. Die Sticker von den Felgen habe ich auch entfernt. Hatte heute keine Cam zur Hand, deshalb vorerst nur ein Foto vor dem Umbau.



MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesse (14. März 2009)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Weisst Du für mich klingt das alles immer nur (ohne dich anzugreifen)
> nach dem Neid der Besitzlosen, wenn ich sinnvolle Ideen
> zu technischen Details bekomme halte ich diese für tragbar und
> für eine Überlegung wert, Farbgebung der Teile, weicher Sattel oder
> ...



natürlich ist das der neid der besitzlosen, allerdings haben jonez & co in sachen optik recht. wenn ich mir lenker, vorbau & sattel betrachte, dann ist es schon enorm wichtig, dass jedes gramm gewichtsreduzierung bei dir zählt.


----------



## Echinopsis (14. März 2009)

Warum Spacer+negativer Vorbau+Rizer? Sieht irgendwie seltsam aus. Das fette Plattformpedal wirkt auch etwas deplaziert an einem CC-Bike. 
Ich hoffe, der neue Sattel ist nicht auch so grenzwertig positioniert, da leidet das Gestell . Das Ganze wirkt so, als wenn der Rahmen etwas groß ist.
Die Optik gefällt ansonsten. Mach doch noch ein gutes neues Foto.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. März 2009)

So mal wieder mein Rad, die Marathon XR sind nur fürs RTF drauf und kommen bald wieder runter, dann gibts wieder die RR. Das Rad wiegt mit RR 11.905g. Lenker wird noch gegen einen geraden XLC ProLite getauscht, dann sind nochmal 110g weg.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (14. März 2009)

so hier mein Drössiger HT SL 07 in 19" 
Farbe sparkling-grey-matt
kpl. mit XTR, Fulcrum Red Metal 1, Reba SL, Ritchey WCS, Magura Marta 180/160
Gewicht so um 10 kg +/- 0

heute vom "örtlichen" Händler deines Vertrauens abgeholt, kleine Modifizierungen stehen noch an..evtl. neuer Sattel 

ach ja...Kommentare, Verbesserungsvorschläge gerne erwünscht, Fragen auch


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (14. März 2009)

Das Dössinger sieht ganz gut aus.
Kleiner Tipp, stell die Bar Ends einwenig runter.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (14. März 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> Das Dössinger sieht ganz gut aus.
> Kleiner Tipp, stell die Bar Ends einwenig runter.


 

hey danke barends kommen noch runter, hatte eine schulter op, bin ein bißchen gehandicapt..und wollte mich mal vorsichtig rantasten...aber habe ich schon beim fahren gemerkt, dass noch spiel ist


----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

wieder von der Tour zurück,


----------



## Northern lite (14. März 2009)

sehr sehr nettes Teilchen

optisch fehlen mir nur ein wenig ein Paar leichte Barends...


----------



## chri55 (14. März 2009)

geiles Teil! und sogar mit ordentlichem Bild 
wie können Barends optisch fehlen? die ziehen so ziemlich jedes Rad nach unten. aus funktioneller Sicht haben sie natürlich Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

Niemals - zudem darf ich an dem Schmolke TLO keine Barends montieren, da die Enden nicht verstärkt sind


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. März 2009)

Ja doch, kann man sagen, schönes Bike, endlich mal eines wo das Gabeltier zum Rest passt. Mir gefällt nur die Sattelstütze nicht wirklich, was Auffälligeres würde gut passen, so als i-Punkt der Stimmigkeit.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. März 2009)




----------



## Il Capitano (14. März 2009)

Geiles Rotwild! Nur die silberne Kurbel stört das Gesamtbild etwas:
Top Foto


----------



## Clemens (14. März 2009)

back in black... 

Quantec SLR 2009. 9,68kg. Aufbau Stangenware ohne Leichtbauambitionen. Der nixplastik/nixscandium-Frame hat 1290 Gramm.


----------



## Northern lite (14. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Niemals - zudem darf ich an dem Schmolke TLO keine Barends montieren, da die Enden nicht verstärkt sind



OK... das ist ein klares Argument.... hab ich von der Seite natürlich nicht gesehen, dass es ein Schmolke ist.

und ausserdem, wenn Du ohne klar kommst....ich hätte es halt mit Brends optisch ausgewogener empfunden

aber ob nun mit oder ohne.... es ist zweifelsfrei ein Leckerbissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OKTAN (14. März 2009)

So kurz nach dem Rotwild würde ich mein Rad nicht posten. Das wäre mir peinlich.


Oktan


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2009)

Das Quantec gefällt mir sehr gut. Da passt alles. Vor Allem der Flite TT und die Thomson mit Versatz passen gut zusammen.
Das Rotwild ist zwar schick, aber seit der Fertigstellung wird's scheinbar alle 2 Tage überall geposted.


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. März 2009)

Dein Quantec sieht echt solide aufgebaut aus, klasse Gewicht.
Bei dem Anblick das Flite TT sollte ich mir doch echt mal überlegen meinen aus der Vitrine mal anzubauen und den alten TT (schon kompl. Ohne Schrift) der verbaut ist zu erneuern. Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Steppison (14. März 2009)

ich trau mich mal 

Steppenwolf Taiga von 2001

muss noch bis zu den Sparbuchwochen von Canyon durchhalten


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Rotwild ist zwar schick, aber seit der Fertigstellung wird's scheinbar alle 2 Tage überall geposted.



Stimmt nur diesmal dreckig.
So sieht es sogar noch besser aus
Ausserdem schau ich mir das Bike auch gerne 2 mal an


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2009)

Dreckig kann man das nicht nennen. Ein wenig beschmutzt vielleicht. Bild ist auch nicht so prall, dass man's in jeden Thread posten muss (Leichtbau, CC Bikes, weiße Bikes, Rotwild etc. pp).
Fahren wäre vll. sinnvoller.


----------



## spidermarkus (14. März 2009)

Schickes Rotwild, schade das die Rottöne nicht wirklich gleich sind...


----------



## RaXXor (14. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dreckig kann man das nicht nennen. Ein wenig beschmutzt vielleicht. Bild ist auch nicht so prall, dass man's in jeden Thread posten muss (Leichtbau, CC Bikes, weiße Bikes, Rotwild etc. pp).
> Fahren wäre vll. sinnvoller.



Du musst ja Zeit haben dir jeden Theard anzuschauen fahren wäre vllt. sinvoller......


Das Rotwild gefällt mir sehr gut klasse Bike!!


----------



## chri55 (14. März 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Du musst ja Zeit haben dir jeden Theard anzuschauen fahren wäre vllt. sinvoller......


----------



## -MaLi- (14. März 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Du musst ja Zeit haben dir jeden Theard anzuschauen fahren wäre vllt. sinvoller......
> 
> 
> Das Rotwild gefällt mir sehr gut klasse Bike!!


wie recht du hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. März 2009)

raxxor schrieb:


> du musst ja zeit haben dir jeden theard anzuschauen fahren wäre vllt. Sinvoller......
> 
> 
> Das rotwild gefällt mir sehr gut klasse bike!!



.........


----------



## ralfathome (14. März 2009)

.



.


----------



## Clemens (14. März 2009)

OKTAN schrieb:


> So kurz nach dem Rotwild würde ich mein Rad nicht posten. Das wäre mir peinlich.
> 
> 
> Oktan



ist mir absolut nicht peinlich!! Siehe meine Pics (ehemalige Bikes). Ich weiss, warum ich den 'Billigframe' fahre..


----------



## RockyShocky (14. März 2009)

Was war denn mit dem Element 06?


----------



## Clemens (14. März 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Was war denn mit dem Element 06?



zu weich im Hinterbau für mich..  Die neue Besitzenrin (seit 2007) ist total happy mit dem Frame. Zudem passt mein RFC 0.4 + die Hts  ( Alu + Stahl) besser zu mir altem Sack. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich liebe gold...


----------



## wookie (14. März 2009)

nun muss ich auch mal:


----------



## Triturbo (14. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> wieder von der Tour zurück,



Traumhaft, muss auf die Seite !


----------



## php (14. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> nun muss ich auch mal:


----------



## RockyShocky (14. März 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> zu weich im Hinterbau für mich..  Die neue Besitzenrin (seit 2007) ist total happy mit dem Frame. Zudem passt mein RFC .04 besser in mein Profil.


Wie sagen die "Süddeutschen" ?
Hauptsache`s passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (14. März 2009)

@ wookie...,

was wiegt denn das gute stück....?? --> sehr sehr schönes Bike... Nur die gabel ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.... aber sonst


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Du musst ja Zeit haben dir jeden Theard anzuschauen fahren wäre vllt. sinvoller......



Schlagfertig wie ein Grundschüler, das muss man dir lassen. Zumal du ja nicht mal angesprochen warst.


----------



## wookie (15. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> @ wookie...,
> 
> was wiegt denn das gute stück....?? --> sehr sehr schönes Bike... Nur die gabel ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.... aber sonst



habe es noch nicht gewogen, bei dem bike kommt es mir besonders auf die sorglosigkeit drauf an. - deswegen auch die gabel. die fährt mehrere 10tkm ohne wartung. dafür hat sie aber nur 8 cm federweg. aber die langen für CC locker aus.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (15. März 2009)

wenn auch schon sicherlich mehrfach gepostet, wie bekomme ich das foto, aus ei0ner vorhandener bilder-datei, größer dargestellt, als nachstehende miniaturansicht. danke für eure tips, noch einen schönen abend


----------



## eberleko (15. März 2009)

so :





okay okay: du nimmst bild (wenn schon hierher geladen ist)-> Rechtsklick -> Bildadresse kopieren
dann in deinem Post auf das bildsymbol klicken -> die kopierte Adresse einfügen -> fertig


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (15. März 2009)

@ eberleko = vielen dank für die prompte antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2009)

Sehr schön, evtl. die Barends ein wenig runter (dem Oberrohr angeglichen), den Gabelschaft kürzen (Spacer weg) und den Kabelsalat aufräumen (kürzen). Farbzusammenstellung top.


----------



## sir-florian (16. März 2009)




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (16. März 2009)

sir-florian schrieb:


>


----------



## Piktogramm (16. März 2009)

Das Bild zitieren war jetzt total notwendig meinst du nicht auch?

Corratec halt fein frisch ausm Laden wie es scheint mit nem LRS der wie üblich das ganze Radl entstellt


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (16. März 2009)

Haste Recht, war plöt von mir! Kommt nie wieder vor...


----------



## dragon07 (16. März 2009)

Hi 
@ sir-florian ich finde der LRS  passt gut zum Bike, nur die Strumpfe, hm ich weis nicht.

Grüße Ike


----------



## underdog01 (16. März 2009)

Beim nächten Bild den Fokus vielleicht auf das Bike und nicht auf die Socken.


(Wir sind schließlich nicht im unporn-Socken-Thread!  )


----------



## chri55 (16. März 2009)

das Rad mit ordentlichem LRS, das wär was! sonst schön.

was sich Mavic bei den Ausfräsungen gedacht hat?


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (16. März 2009)

Da hat aber kleine Füße


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2009)

Ach das sind Ausfräsungen? Das wirft ein anderes Licht auf die Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2009)

Naja, die Crossmax (SL und SLR) waren ja schon immer an den Felgen überfräst, das aktuelle Modell macht es nur eben deutlicher sichtbar durch die unterschiedliche Farbgebung.

Bin mal gespannt ob die neuen Corratec Rahmen länger halten als die Airtech


----------



## Rseven (17. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Trainingsrad


----------



## Crossmetty (17. März 2009)

BIn neu hier  rad ist aber noch lang nicht so wie ich es will


----------



## Crossmetty (17. März 2009)

Crossmetty schrieb:


> BIn neu hier  rad ist aber noch lang nicht so wie ich es will


 
hab eins vergessen sorry ! Nur auf den waldbild sind noch andere pedale dran


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2009)

Rseven schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Trainingsrad



Warum ist an deinem Trainingsrad eine Startnummer ?


----------



## Rseven (17. März 2009)

weil ich zur dhm mein leichtes nicht mehr holen konnte.


----------



## wookie (17. März 2009)

@Crossmetty:
schön schlicht, gefällt mir


----------



## Crossmetty (17. März 2009)

@wookie : 
Danke danke , ich werde jetzt nur nach und nach es etwas aufrüsten mit teilen wie Lenker,Vorbau,Sattelstütze und Sattel ... 

Hmm was meint ihr denn soll ich die HS33 Evo2 dran lassen oder besser später auf Scheibe umrüsten ? Bis jetzt komm ich super zurecht mit der Hs 33 ! 

MfG


----------



## Jaypeare (17. März 2009)

Crossmetty schrieb:


> Hmm was meint ihr denn soll ich die HS33 Evo2 dran lassen oder besser später auf Scheibe umrüsten ? Bis jetzt komm ich super zurecht mit der Hs 33 !



Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann lass sie dran. Gibt doch keinen Grund, Geld auszugeben (bräuchtest dann ja auch neue Laufräder), wenn alles funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crossmetty (17. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann lass sie dran. Gibt doch keinen Grund, Geld auszugeben (bräuchtest dann ja auch neue Laufräder), wenn alles funzt.


 
Ne laufräder sind von DT Swiss XC-Type 2.10 da kann ich ohne weiteres schon welche verbauen, bei der bezeichung weiß ich aber nicht ob das richtig ist


----------



## Basti_88 (17. März 2009)

so mein neu aufgebaute Bike! 
werde alledings noch den LRS und paar Kleinigkeiten wechseln


----------



## DC. (17. März 2009)

nochmal mein gutes altes kona  wird auch gerne mal für kernigere abfahrten her genommen, deswegen auch dicke reifen, flat pedals & riser lenker. passt irgendwie in keine schublade finde ich.....oder nennt man das jetz all mountain?


----------



## doubelyu (17. März 2009)

am kraft passt der vorbau find ich net.
finde ihn persönlich zu dick und schwarz fänd ich schöner
trotzdem schön


----------



## Basti_88 (17. März 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> am kraft passt der vorbau find ich net.
> finde ihn persönlich zu dick und schwarz fänd ich schöner
> trotzdem schön


 
ahhh meinen schöner weißer Vorbau  findest du nicht schön!! Wollte ihn eig am bike lasse weil er mir so gut gefällt!! Trotz seinem stolzen Gewicht  
Aber das ist halt geschmack sache! 
trotzdem Danke


----------



## doubelyu (17. März 2009)

kein ding, wenn er dir gefällt, lass ihn dran, des is die hauptsache.
so ich glaub mit dieser "netten kritik" und deren "aufnahme" haben wir die zur zeit etwas gereitze stimmung hier etwas gelockert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_88 (17. März 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> so ich glaub mit dieser "netten kritik" und deren "aufnahme" haben wir die zur zeit etwas gereitze stimmung hier etwas gelockert


 
aber du hast recht auf dem Foto sieht der Vorbau kurz und dick aus  und somit auch irgenwie komisch! Aber in echt  

Also wünsch dir noch ein schönen Abend   
Gruß Basti


----------



## maik_87 (17. März 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> kein ding, wenn er dir gefällt, lass ihn dran, des is die hauptsache.
> so ich glaub mit dieser "netten kritik" und deren "aufnahme" haben wir die zur zeit etwas gereitze stimmung hier etwas gelockert


----------



## Crash Martines (17. März 2009)

Rseven schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Trainingsrad



Hey find ich ja sehr schick!!! Wie "schwer" ist es denn?? Ach und da ich auch v-Brake Fahrer bin, welchen LRS fährst du da? Gabel ist Skareb? Was wiegt der Rahmen, größe 19" ?

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## Jaypeare (17. März 2009)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> ahhh meinen schöner weißer Vorbau  findest du nicht schön!! Wollte ihn eig am bike lasse weil er mir so gut gefällt!! Trotz seinem stolzen Gewicht
> Aber das ist halt geschmack sache!
> trotzdem Danke



Ist ein Syncros FL oder? Der wird eh in Kürze zumindest teilweise silber sein .

Schönes Bike, nur dieses extrem wuchtige Unterrohr stört mich ein wenig.


----------



## Rseven (18. März 2009)

Hi Crash Martines.
Also der LRS ist ein Crossmax und ich muss zugeben, ich mag ihn. relativ leicht, stabil, hält richtig was aus und ceramc beschichtet. So langsam ziehe ich ihn meinem Crossmax SL an meinem anderen Rad vor.
Die Gabel ist ne Reba Wc, aber es war mal ne Skareb drin, die ich aber zum Glück los bin.
Der Rahmen ist 18". Ich bin 175cm, da brauche ich kein 19". Mein nächstes Rad, das dieses ablöst wird wohl ein epic in 17".
Und das mit dem Gewicht ist so ne Sache, ich muss zugeben, ich weiß es nicht, aber so Grob hat der Rahmen anscheinend 1550g.
Also wenns sauber ist und wenn ich dann meinen Roro habe müsste es definitiv inter 10 mit pedalen liegen.
Wenn ichs mal wiegen kann mach ichs.
Aber Schatzung ist sub10, aber hohe 9
Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Basti_88 (18. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ist ein Syncros FL oder? Der wird eh in Kürze zumindest teilweise silber sein .
> 
> Schönes Bike, nur dieses extrem wuchtige Unterrohr stört mich ein wenig.



Ja genau ist der Syncros. Bis auf die Züge und der Rahmen ist es das Focus Raven Pro 2008. Da mein Team Kolllege die Kraft Rahmen verkauft, teste ich jetzt den neuen Kraft Rahmen (mit dem Wuchtigen Unterrohr), ist 100g leichter wie der alte und ist laut Prüfinstitut auch um welten stabieler! 
Das mit dem wuchtigen Unterror hat mich am anfang auch gestört! Muss aber sagen das es mir jetzt richitig gut gefällt!! Und fahren lässt es sich einfach Göttlich 

Wenn jemand ein Focus Raven Pro Rahmen 2009 sucht, der noch keinen km drauf, hat kann sich ja mal bei mir melden 

Gruß Basti


----------



## Jaypeare (18. März 2009)

Geh mit dem Vorbau pfleglich um, der neigt wie gesagt dazu, sonst sehr schnell seinen Lack zu verlieren. Hatte den auch, und nach nicht mal einem Jahr ist der sehr unansehnlich geworden.


----------



## Crash Martines (18. März 2009)

Rseven schrieb:


> Hi Crash Martines.
> Also der LRS ist ein Crossmax und ich muss zugeben, ich mag ihn. relativ leicht, stabil, hält richtig was aus und ceramc beschichtet. So langsam ziehe ich ihn meinem Crossmax SL an meinem anderen Rad vor.
> Die Gabel ist ne Reba Wc, aber es war mal ne Skareb drin, die ich aber zum Glück los bin.
> Der Rahmen ist 18". Ich bin 175cm, da brauche ich kein 19". Mein nächstes Rad, das dieses ablöst wird wohl ein epic in 17".
> ...



Hey, dafür das es dein Ersatzrad oder Zweitrad ist sind aber echt ordentliche Teile dran!! Der LRS ist echt schön aber auch schön teuer =( hab jetzt auch Keramik Mavic XC 717 mit xt Naben..aber der wiegt leider 1850g  vielleicht hast du ja vor ihn irgendwann zu verkaufen  ich hätte interesse..
Also dann noch viel Spaß mit deinem schönen Bike!
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Der P (18. März 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## chri55 (18. März 2009)

schön clean. gefällt. was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (18. März 2009)

Ist eine Stronglight Oxale II, allerdings nachträglich eloxiert.


----------



## ullertom (18. März 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Ist eine Stronglight Oxale II, allerdings nachträglich eloxiert.



hatte mich auch interessiert - mit 575g lt. deiner Liste nicht schlecht + Lager, oder?

hast du eine Nahaufnahme von der Kurbel???


----------



## Der P (18. März 2009)

Ja klar, die 575 g sind zzgl. dem Lager! Steht aber auch so in der Teileliste. Rechnet man das Isis Lager dazu relativiert sich das ganze schon etwas. Kommen allerdings demnächst noch ein paar leichtere Blätter drauf 

Die hier hab ich noch in meinem Album gefunden, ansonsten müßte ich nochmal welche machen.


----------



## ullertom (18. März 2009)

wieviel wiegt das Lager? kann man die Kurbel auch 3fach fahren?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (18. März 2009)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die Kurbel zulege! Wie breit is denn das Innenlager was du fährst? Empfohlen sind ja angeblich 113mm. Ich würde sie aber gerne schmaler fahren (der Hauptgrund für den Wechsel auf 2-fach). Mit der XT die ich jetzt fahre kriege ich bei längerer Belastung Knieschmerzen.


----------



## ullertom (18. März 2009)

bei xx-light-bikes gibt es sie mit Innenlager ges. 690g für 290,00

welche Lagerbreite brauche ich - habe auch eine XT verbaut


----------



## Il Capitano (18. März 2009)

Normal noch mit rotem Tune Würger

Schießt los


----------



## ullertom (18. März 2009)

das willst du doch verkaufen, oder???


----------



## Il Capitano (18. März 2009)

richtig
Mich würd trotzdem interessieren was ihr zu dem Aufbau sagt
Ach ja: Mit Würger Plstikkappe und Ritchey Pro Pedalen und Strebenschutz laut Liste bei 9025 laut Waage 9,06


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (18. März 2009)

@Der P
Der Hammer, zeitlos schön!
@Il Capitano
Gefällt!!
Laut meiner Waage gerade bei 9,04kg! ^^



Mehr davon im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Der P (18. März 2009)

Ich fahre dieses Lager hier:




Breite ist glaub ich 118 mm, weiß ich aber aus dem Kopf ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr genau. Die Kurbel läßt sich nur 2-fach fahren.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (18. März 2009)

Naja, 118 wäre mir zu breit! 108 würde mir gefallen. Sollte vom platz her auch mit meinem Rahmen gehen. Bleibt nur die Frage ob die Kettenlinie dann noch stimmt!? Baut denn die Kurbel selbst eher breit oder schmal?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2009)

Das Zoulou ist sehr schön. Unauffällig schwarz, gute Teile. Da passt alles.


----------



## dragon07 (18. März 2009)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> Normal noch mit rotem Tune Würger
> 
> Schießt los



Hi

Hübsch  

Rahmengröße ?

Rahmengewicht ?


Und wie fährt es sich ohne Pedale ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## farbklecksr (19. März 2009)

so fast wieder fit für die erste runde nur die neue felge fehlt noch :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2009)

immer dieses baustellen geposte!


----------



## Scalpi (19. März 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> immer dieses baustellen geposte!


----------



## a73 (19. März 2009)

(fast) fertig:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rkersten (19. März 2009)

@Tundra HT & Il Capitano ... sehr schöne Bikes!
@farbklecksr ... da konnt es wohl mal einer wieder nicht abwarten


----------



## Il Capitano (19. März 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hübsch
> 
> ...



Danke=)
Rahmengröße ist 19" das Gewicht liegt bei 1365g mit Lagerschalen leider etwas übergewichtig
Ohne Pedale fährt sich eigentlich ganz gut is schön leicht und so weisu nein im ernst es wird ohne Pedale verkauft deshalb hab ich sie für das Bild auch runtergeschraubt

[email protected] Tundra: Mist Aber ebenfalls schönes Bike. Wie hält sich die FRM Kurbel?


----------



## brndch (19. März 2009)




----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2009)

was wiegt das capic?
was sind das für laufräder?


----------



## brndch (19. März 2009)

Gewicht: ca.10,5 kg
LRS:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611773594567/


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2009)

dann dürfte meins wohl hoffentlich noch unter 11kg sein.
meins ist ähnlich aufgebaut. 
bilder gibt wenn ich endlich meine entlüftungsschrauben für die bremshebel bekomme. warte schon 2 wochen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2009)

Das Bild ist dem Principia absolut nicht angemessen 
Der Cube Rahmen gefällt mir. Ist schon älteren Semesters, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domtb (19. März 2009)

So. Hab jetzt die Alligator Scheiben drauf. Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Sieht sehr lecker aus. Jetzt fehlt noch ein Selle SLR in Rot und eine Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS. Längerer Vorbau FSA und ein Guizzo Carbonlenker. 
Jetzt hab ich von einem Freund diese Felgen geschenkt bekommen, da er dafür keine Verwendung hat. 
Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen, was ihr zu diesem Experiment sagt. Kann das Styletechnisch oder eher nicht. Also Der Rest (Speichen, Lager) in schwarz. Wenn ich es hinhalte, gefällt es mir auf den ersten Blick.....Aber was meint Ihr?????
(Übrigens, wie bekomm ich die Bilder direkt in den Post?)


----------



## domtb (19. März 2009)




----------



## domtb (19. März 2009)




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. März 2009)

passt styletechnisch gar nicht. sry


----------



## domtb (19. März 2009)

Desshalb frag ich euch ja, ob man so was mal wagen kann. In dem Fall werden es wahrscheinlich mal neue Naben und dann halt die aktuellen Felgen. Sind Mavic 117. Aber recht leicht. Mal gucken, vielleicht Hope oder Da Bomb in Rot....


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. März 2009)

ich find halt nur das gelb/grün beißt sich mit dem rot


----------



## Bergwerk71 (19. März 2009)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


>


Cool,wieviel Federweg?Die lösung mit dem Dämpfer ist jawohl geil.
Wie ist den das Fahrverhalten.

Gruß


----------



## domtb (19. März 2009)

Meine  Freundin hat hat das gleiche gemeint als sie es gesehen hat. Die Felgen sind halt sauleicht.Ich brauch halt mal nen neuen Laufradsatz. Will den aber selber einspeichen, eventuell mit als Wurzelspeichenoptik mit neuen Naben (die alten sind Deore) Aber bei den Finanzen haperts halt


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (19. März 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Cool,wieviel Federweg?Die lösung mit dem Dämpfer ist jawohl geil.
> Wie ist den das Fahrverhalten.
> 
> Gruß



Ähm, meinst du jetzt das Corratec das ich da kommentiert habe oder willst du was über meine Gabel wissen? Bin mir nich ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwerk71 (19. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hier mein Teil mal!!!
Gruß



Fahre morgen mit einem Freund im ehemalige Truppenübungsplatz Vogelsang(Wollseifen/Eifel)Müßt ihr mal Googeln,dann gehts durch nen echt anstrengenden  Wald zur eigentlichen Burg Vogelsang (die Burg hat leider eine üble Vergangenheit).Ich mache morgen Bilder von der Gegend und stelle sie ins Forum.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (19. März 2009)

Oh meinte das Corratec


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (19. März 2009)

Kann ich nix zu sagen! Is ja nich meins!!!


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2009)

Mal mein Bergwerk! 9,4KG.
Bilder sind nichts besonderes!













LG DaviD


----------



## Bergwerk71 (19. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mal mein Bergwerk! 9,4KG.
> Bilder sind nichts besonderes!
> 
> 
> ...


Ja geil hatte ich auch mal eins !!!!Sogar selbe Farbe !!!
Bergwerk ist jetzt bei Müsing unterm Dach


----------



## mucho (19. März 2009)

und immer noch der abgekaute sattel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Ja geil hatte ich auch mal eins !!!!Sogar selbe Farbe !!!
> Bergwerk ist jetzt bei Müsing unterm Dach




Ich weiß. Finde cih aber nicht besonders gut!
Der Name steht für mich mit Handarbeit in verbindung und Müsng garantiert nicht! Die neuen Rahmen sehen auch nicht sehr ansprächend aus.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (19. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Finde cih aber nicht besonders gut!
> Der Name steht für mich mit Handarbeit in verbindung und Müsng garantiert nicht! Die neuen Rahmen sehen auch nicht sehr ansprächend aus.



Stimmt was Du sagst,der Rüdiger Kupper und der Stefan Lichtner(Bergwerk) machen doch jetzt mit Tannenwald Bikes (Handcraft in Germany) weiter.


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Stimmt was Du sagst,der Rüdiger Kupper und der Stefan Lichtner(Bergwerk) machen doch jetzt mit Tannenwald Bikes (Handcraft in Germany) weiter.



Bis auf den Namen finde ich das auch gut so!


----------



## lubin33 (19. März 2009)

Hello, here is my new Specialized Epic Expert Carbon


----------



## dawncore (19. März 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier mein Teil mal!!!
> GrußAnhang anzeigen 158479
> ...



welchen Sinn verfolgst du bei deinem Aufbau/deiner Konfiguration? Spez. hinterer und vorderer Federweg.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (20. März 2009)

dawncore schrieb:


> welchen Sinn verfolgst du bei deinem Aufbau/deiner Konfiguration? Spez. hinterer und vorderer Federweg.



Schön mit 140 mm Federweg durch nen Wald fahren-das macht spaß,steile abfarhten im Wald sind mit dem Zesty echt TOP-zudem sind lange Touren mit dem Teil wunderbar.
Das einzige was nervt (gehört auch nicht an ein All Mountain)ist der Larsen TT Exception,der hat nur bedingt Grip im Wald,wird schon mal ordentlich rutschig.


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Hier mal ein nicht so perfektes Bike von mir ;-) 
Ja das Tretlager ist so hoch. Ist hal ein Grove Innovations Hardcore.
























Mein IF endlich mit Tune Kurbel und ceramic Lager. Lieferung hat sehr lange gedauert.















Mein Vicious ohne vordere Disc Aufnahme. 












Und noch eins von mir.Alt aber auch schön
Vorher:



Nachher:



Und noch ein Vicious von mir.





















Noch eine komplette Baustelle




Wird grade restauriert.
















Baustelle


----------



## RockyShocky (20. März 2009)

Boah, was ne Collection.
Da ist aber was los im "Stall"


----------



## dragon07 (20. März 2009)

Hi

Eins ist klar, meine  brauch nie wieder fragen was ich mit âsovielenâ FahrrÃ¤dern will.

@Yeti123 schÃ¶ne Kollektion.

@ lubin33 schÃ¶nes  Specializi, groÃe Bilder wÃ¤ren noch geiler.

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## dawncore (20. März 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Schön mit 140 mm Federweg durch nen Wald fahren-das macht spaß,steile abfarhten im Wald sind mit dem Zesty echt TOP-zudem sind lange Touren mit dem Teil wunderbar.
> Das einzige was nervt (gehört auch nicht an ein All Mountain)ist der Larsen TT Exception,der hat nur bedingt Grip im Wald,wird schon mal ordentlich rutschig.



Dass du mit 140mm hinten den Wald wie auf einem Sofa durchquerst, dachte ich mir schon, aber, vielleicht verstehst du mich jetzt, was willst du mit den 100mm oder was das sind vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (20. März 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein nicht so perfektes Bike von mir ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. März 2009)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> mit ausnahme des yeti gefällt mir keins. zum glück aber reine geschmackssache. auf jeden fall eine beeindruckende sammlung (und wertanlage  )



ich lege ein veto ein und stimme für das IF!  das orange harmoniert einfach wunderbar mit dem titan! nicht ohne grund träumt coffee bereits von ihrem neuaufbau!

LG, Flo


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. März 2009)

@yeti123
Einfach EXTRAKLASSE.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (20. März 2009)

dawncore schrieb:


> Dass du mit 140mm hinten den Wald wie auf einem Sofa durchquerst, dachte ich mir schon, aber, vielleicht verstehst du mich jetzt, was willst du mit den 100mm oder was das sind vorne?



Auch 140 mm(Marzocchi Ata 700 140 mm Federweg),die Gabel kann mann aber absenken auf 100 (was ich aber nicht mache)habe die Gabel wegen den Gewicht gekauft 1680 gramm.
Hier ein paar Bilder von der Tour heute im Vogelsang.
Ungefähr 48 km .
Der Datumsstempel auf den Fotos ist falsch eingestellt.Das Lapierre Zesty gab es 2006 noch nicht.
Mein Kumpel hatte es schwerer die Trails zu fahren,er fuhr mit keinem Fully!!!
GrußAnhang anzeigen 158549


----------



## chri55 (20. März 2009)

wie viel wiegt denn das Lapierre?


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

So auf der heutigen tour hab ich mal ein aktuelles Foto gemacht (neue reifen, schläuche und pedalen).... So wie es da steht ohne die Pumpe 9,2kg.....

Sorry hatte nur das Handy dabei.....


----------



## Bergwerk71 (20. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> wie viel wiegt denn das Lapierre?



Wenn man es im Originalzustand kauft etwa 12,0 kg.Ich habe es aber getuned(leichtere Gabel,leichterer Laufradsatz,leichters Cockpit,Titan Cassette,Extralite Teile...Lenker 135 gr.Carbon mit Alukern,Sattelstütze 150 gr. Alu gekürzt von 400 mm auf 380 mm,Sattelklemmeu ca. 15 gr usw)
Bin bei 11,0 kg,wenn ich noch nen ZTR Race LRS oder einen Extralite LRS drauf packe würde dann so um die 10,8kg.......aber die leichten LRS sind glaube ich nicht so richtig geeignet für ein All Mountain.Ahhh an der Kurbel könnte man noch was an Gewicht sparen,ich habe die Raze Faze Deus drauf.
Zu leicht ist,finde ich,auch gefährlich!!!


----------



## Tundra HT (20. März 2009)

@Maik
Schöner Aufbau! Wie machst du das mit der Kettenspannung auf dauer?
@IlCapitano
Noch hält die Kurbel, aber ich hab da schon hässliche Bilder im LB-Forum gesehen. AUA!


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

@Tundra HT

das zauberwort heißt "Trickstuff Exzentriker" 

http://trickstuff.de/index.php?p=d110de1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (20. März 2009)

@maik_87 
³ !!!

ist das drehmoment über den speedbone abgestützt? ist das nachspannen der kette mit dem tr!ckstuff exzentriker fummelig? Ich habe einen "normalen" integrierten exzenter und mich nervt es ab und zu da schon. was sind das den für felgen?


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

1. Nein ist nicht an der Speedbone abgestützt.., weil ich das voll hässlich fand. Das geht bei mir super wegen der Marta Sl --> hab ich an der Bremssattelschraube abgestützt den Drehmoment (und unnötiges Gewicht )

2. Ja..., is schon ein bissel fummelig, weil man immer gucken muss das beide Lagerschalen parallel stehen..., aber sonst super teil (ist auch in rot eloxiert  )

3. Felgen sind dt swiss XR 4.2 D ..., aber die hintere hat schon nach 10 Monaten 2 Haarrisse die je ca. 10 cm lang sind  --> ich hoffe das läuft noch unter Garantie...


----------



## s-worksm5 (20. März 2009)

Hi

Hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Cube






Falls das mit dem Bild nicht funktionieren würde, würde ich mich freuen wenn das einer von euch machen könnte.

Grüße Christian


----------



## Jaypeare (20. März 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Zu leicht ist,finde ich,auch gefährlich!!!



Richtig, und bei dem Teil mit diesem tollen Fahrwerk wäre Leichtbau Blödsinn, weil man dann das Potential gar nicht mehr ausschöpfen kann. Lass es so, klasse Bike 

Ohnehin ist das Gewicht doch klasse für 140mm. Obwohl ich dir die 11 Kilo nicht so ganz glaube, hast du das wirklich nachgewogen? Oder nur von der Werksangabe runtergerechnet?

@sworksm5: Das hier?


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)




----------



## Mini-Martin (20. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> So auf der heutigen tour hab ich mal ein aktuelles Foto gemacht (neue reifen, schläuche und pedalen).... So wie es da steht ohne die Pumpe 9,2kg.....
> 
> Sorry hatte nur das Handy dabei.....



9,2kg? Wäre natürlich ne Ansage. Mein Rohloff-Rad wiegt 10,9 kg und da sind auch nicht unbedingt schwere Teile verbaut. (bis auf den Rahmen)

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

is nach gewogen zwar auf ner Personenwaage aber die sprach 9,2 kg...... War selbst überrascht...


----------



## s-worksm5 (20. März 2009)

Danke super das dus rein hast


----------



## volki3 (20. März 2009)

Das Cube is Geilo


----------



## Bergwerk71 (20. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Richtig, und bei dem Teil mit diesem tollen Fahrwerk wäre Leichtbau Blödsinn, weil man dann das Potential gar nicht mehr ausschöpfen kann. Lass es so, klasse Bike
> 
> Ohnehin ist das Gewicht doch klasse für 140mm. Obwohl ich dir die 11 Kilo nicht so ganz glaube, hast du das wirklich nachgewogen? Oder nur von der Werksangabe runtergerechnet?
> 
> @sworksm5: Das hier?



Hi,
also ich habe das Lapierre mit einer Kern Handwaage gewogen,bis 15 Kg zeigt die an,habe allerdings mit zitternder Hand gewogen, da 11 kg hoch zu halten,so das die Reifen nicht mehr den Boden berühren nervig ist.
Resultat der Waage  11,185.
Noch Fotos von der Vogelsang(Nazi Ordensburg von 1937-1944,traurige Geschichte)die Burg ist ENTNAZIFIZIERT!!!!
Das drumherum (Truppenübungsplatz der Briten)ist seit 2005 freigegeben für MTB und für Wanderer.Geile ******* da!!!Googel mal Vogelsan/Wollseifen bei Wikipedia und Googel Earth.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (20. März 2009)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich habe das Lapierre mit einer Kern Handwaage gewogen,bis 15 Kg zeigt die an,habe allerdings mit zitternder Hand gewogen, da 11 kg hoch zu halten,so das die Reifen nicht mehr den Boden berühren nervig ist.
> Resultat der Waage  11,185.
> Noch Fotos von der Vogelsang(Nazi Ordensburg von 1937-1944,traurige Geschichte)die Burg ist ENTNAZIFIZIERT!!!!
> Das drumherum (Truppenübungsplatz der Briten)ist seit 2005 freigegeben für MTB und für Wanderer.Geile ******* da!!!Googel mal Vogelsan/Wollseifen bei Wikipedia und Googel Earth.



Noch eine Ergänzung zur Vogelsang und Umgebung,der Truppenübungsplatz beträgt etwa 33000 Quadratmeter,mit Sperrzonen.Von 1946 (Briten)ca.1955 (Belgier)bis 2005 gesperrt.
Absolute up and downhill möglichkeiten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farbklecksr (21. März 2009)

so, endlich is es fertig, hoffe es gefällt!!


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2009)

Der Sattel ist grausam!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. März 2009)

Jap biss auf das Sofa schick!


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (21. März 2009)

Hey Leute,

habe heute ne Runde gefahren bei dem geilen Wetter und ein paar nette Fotos gemacht.

Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Sattel, Lenker mit Vorbau, Griffe, Pedalen & die Sticker von den Felgen abgemacht. 

Der Hobel wiegt jetzt 11,5 Kilogramm. Da geht noch etwas!



















Mfg


----------



## doubelyu (21. März 2009)

andere pedale!!!??
für meinen geschmack hätte nen schwarzer sattel besser gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (21. März 2009)

ander Pedale - richtig!!!
Sattel bin ich mir nicht sicher - ich glaube er passt irgendwie, ist ja auch weiß/silber,

andere Bremsscheiben 160/140mm

andere Reifen und leichte Schläuche

andere Griffe

dann kommst bestimmt unter 11kg - für ein Hardtail noch immer "sau" schwer,


----------



## doubelyu (21. März 2009)

ja ich fänd halt, dass ein schwarzer sattel des augenmerk auf den rahmen legen würde und er herrausstechen würde.
Gewicht ok, alleine die Gabel is ja schon sackschwer....
Reifen find ich jetz net schlimm, sind zwar net grad die leichtesten aber ok
Griffe könnt ich Moosgummi empfehlen!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

Kleinere Bremsscheiben, damits leichter wird? Hältste das wirklich für ne gute Idee? Im Flachland ok, aber ich würd denken, dass es in und um Regensburg auch ein paar Berge gibt. 
Dann spar lieber auf ne leichtere Gabel. Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen und was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. März 2009)

Eben, bei Gabel und Bremen (generell) sollte einiges Rauszuholen sein.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2009)

JUCHUUUUU! Endlich wieder Sonne 

Anbei ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Frühlingsbegrüßungstour. Wer findet das Mini-Update?


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> andere Bremsscheiben 160/140mm
> 
> andere Reifen und leichte Schläuche
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung, aber: 

An dem Bike ist so viel Potential zur Gewichtseinsparung, ohne sicherheits- oder komfortrelevante Teile anzufassen. Außerdem: Nicht jeder braucht ein 9-Kilo-HT oder wiegt nur 60 Kilo, um so ein Modellbauteil dann auch auf Dauer problemlos fahren zu können.

Ich finde das Focus gelungen, wie es ist. Insbesondere das Rahmendesign gefällt mir gut. Wenns unbedingt leichter werden muss: Gabel gegen ne Reba oder R7 tauschen (am besten in weiß) spart schon mal ein halbes Kilo. Die Pedale müssen für ein CC Bike natürlich eigentlich auch runter und gegen Klickies getauscht werden, und schon bist du deutlich unter 11 Kilo. Und zwar ohne Einbußen bei der Funktion.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> JUCHUUUUU! Endlich wieder Sonne
> 
> Anbei ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Frühlingsbegrüßungstour. Wer findet das Mini-Update?



Pedale??


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (21. März 2009)

Nabend,

also was der Rahmen wiegt kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es ist ein Leichtbau Alu Rahmen, ich gehe mal von 1,5KG aus? 

Es sind Alex EN24 Laufräder mit Michelin Reifen (26x2.3).



Ich denke ich investiere in eine neue Gabel, aber was ist das Nonplusultra im 500 Bereich?



Mfg


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2009)

Siehe mein Posting weiter oben: RockShox Reba oder Manitou R7, je nach Variante ab 300 Euro aufwärts, ca. 1,6 Kilo (Reba) bzw. 1,4-1,5 (R7). Für etwas mehr gibts dann eine RS Sid (unbedingt neues Modell nehmen!) oder Magura Durin, die liegen beide so um 1,4 Kilo.

An den Laufrädern geht sicher auch noch was und die Reifen sind auch eher schwer, da seh ich aber keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf. Es sei den, du hast Geld übrig . Zumindest die Reifen würd ich fahren, bis sie fertig sind, dann kannst du immer noch auf was leichteres umsteigen.

@aggressor2: Falsch . Ist aber zugegeben fies, weil sehr schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (21. März 2009)

endlich wirds hier auch etwas Frühlingshaft  





....die Larsen TT klingen auf Asphalt schon sehr geil


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

1,5kg sind ja nun nicht wirklich Leichtbau...

Kann mich Jaypeare wegen den Gabeln anschließen.

@Jaypeare: Neues Innenlager? Oder Schläuche? Oder eine neue Aheadschraube??


----------



## Hamsterkotze (21. März 2009)

neue aheadkappe ;-)


----------



## rboncube (21. März 2009)

Finde das Focus auch sehr schick Würde dir auch die R7 empfehlen. Leicht,funktioniert klasse und ist relativ günstig zu bekommen.
Damit bist du schon mal unter 11kg. Dann wäre erst mal zu erfragen ob der Benutzer das Rad eigentlich noch leichter haben möchte und was er bereit ist zu investieren. Denke mal das alles nicht zu teuer werden sollte, sonst hätte er sich gleich ein leichteres, aber auch teuereres Bike gekauft.
Eisatzzweck und Fahrergewicht wären auch noch informativ.

Gruß René


----------



## Felixxx (21. März 2009)

@speedy76 - sehr schönes Bild, tolles bike


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2009)

Hamsterkotze schrieb:


> neue aheadkappe ;-)



Aufgrund des 4. Fotos naheliegend, aber falsch.


aggressor2 schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: Neues Innenlager? Oder Schläuche? Oder eine neue Aheadschraube??



Nö.

Also gut, ich sags euch. Es ist ... Achtung, jetzt kommts: Der Flaschenhalter! 

Rechtfertigt zugegeben nicht, es hier nochmal einzustellen. Ich hoffe die Fotos gefallen trotzdem .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (21. März 2009)

Ein solches Bike kann man noch 30 mal zeigen. Wenn der Seitenabstand stimmt und es keine Handyfotos sind, immmer wieder schön anzusehen. Auch das C'dale ist einfach nur super schön.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Also gut, ich sags euch. Es ist ... Achtung, jetzt kommts: Der Flaschenhalter!
> 
> Rechtfertigt zugegeben nicht, es hier nochmal einzustellen. Ich hoffe die Fotos gefallen trotzdem .



Das ist fies! Sowas hab ich nich an meinem Rad und hab folglich auch nicht drauf geachtet 

Und Triturbo hat Recht. Immer ran mit den Bildern


----------



## MARKG (22. März 2009)

atzenkeeper_87 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> also was der Rahmen wiegt kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es ist ein Leichtbau Alu Rahmen, ich gehe mal von 1,5KG aus?
> 
> ...





Hallo
DAs beste in dieser Klasse ist eine Rock Shocks SID!!!!
Ist natÃ¼rlich nur meine meinung!!!!
Bringt dir gegenÃ¼ber der Tora minimum 500gramm gewichtersparnis!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. März 2009)

Geklaut aus einer Signatur: Satzzeichen sind keine Herdentiere.

@ Jaypeare: Und welchen hast Du jetzt verbaut? Tacx Tao?


----------



## Nafets190 (22. März 2009)

MARKG schrieb:


> Hallo
> DAs beste in dieser Klasse ist eine Rock Shocks SID!!!!
> Ist natürlich nur meine meinung!!!!
> Bringt dir gegenüber der Tora minimum 500gramm gewichtersparnis!




Welche Tora hat er denn? Der Wechsel von Tora 302 (Stahlfeder) auf Durin hat bei mir fast 1 Kg gebracht. Die Tora wog fast 2,4 Kg.

Gruß
stefan


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. März 2009)

Neben dem Gewicht sollte vielleicht auch mal der generelle Perfomance Zuwachs bei einer etwas besseren Gabel erwÃ¤hnt werden.
Sind einfach besser abzustimmen als viele gÃ¼nstigere Modelle.
Das Focus ist ja nicht gerade das High End Bike und ich denke das Budget wird sicherlich etwas begrenzter sein.
Die SID ist auch meine erste Wahl, aber bei Stadler ist die 09er Manitou R7 momentan fÃ¼r 249â¬(!) im Angebot.Sehr leicht, gutes Ansprechverhalten und reisst bei dem Preis kein so groÃes Loch in den Geldbeutel...
WÃ¼rde da durchaus einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## mtboma (22. März 2009)

So ein Bild von meinem Neuen, ist zwar kein Stahl oder so und von der Stange. Aber genial zu fahren. 




Einzigst der Rocket Ron am VR ist im Gelände unbrauchbar. Der wird gegen einen King Jim getauscht. Damit man Führung hat. Verstehe sowieso nicht warum immer so profillose Vorderreifen verbaut oder verkauft werden. Oder mache ich da was falsch wenn ich mit so einem Rad im Gelände fahre 

Kim


----------



## Jaypeare (22. März 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Jaypeare: Und welchen hast Du jetzt verbaut? Tacx Tao?



Diesen. Den Tacx hatte ich vorher, der hat sich bei einem völlig harmlosen Sturz total zerlegt .

@mtboma: Standardantwort: Schwarze Kurbel und ich finde ungekröpfte Sattelstützen schöner. Sonst top!


----------



## Sunset (22. März 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Einzigst der Rocket Ron am VR ist im Gelände unbrauchbar. Der wird gegen einen King Jim getauscht. Damit man Führung hat. Verstehe sowieso nicht warum immer so profillose Vorderreifen verbaut oder verkauft werden. Oder mache ich da was falsch wenn ich mit so einem Rad im Gelände fahre
> Kim



selten so einen unsinn gelesen! es hat schon einen sinn, warum man DIESEN reifen am vr verbaut. denke eher, du machst grundsätzlich was falsch...


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. März 2009)

Reifenwahl ist immer Geschmackssache.
Wenn ihm der zu wenig Grip hat lass ihn einfach.
Ich hatte anfangs die auch recht beliebten Conti Speed Kings am Bike und fand die auch im Gelände grottenschlecht, gerade am Vorderrad.
Ich werde die Rons aber wenn die Nobby Nics runter sind auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (22. März 2009)

mich stört eigentlich nur die absolut sinnfreie feststellung "profillose vorderreifen". würde man dies zu einem ff sagen, wäre die aussage noch halbwegs nachvollziehbare...

klar, die reifenwahl ist zum einen subjektiv und zum anderen auch wetter- und untergrundabhängig. die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibt´s einfach nicht.


----------



## maik_87 (22. März 2009)

Also ich finde den RoRo super auch am Vorderrad... Er hat natürlich nicht soviel Gripp wie der NN aber im Gewichtsverhältnis ist dieser Weltklasse!! Ich fahre diesen in Kombination mit den Latexschläuchen und bis jetzt noch keine Panne (ca.400km --> Gelände, Strasse und CC-Rennen)... Wie gesagt dies ist meine Meinung....


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (22. März 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Finde das Focus auch sehr schick Würde dir auch die R7 empfehlen. Leicht,funktioniert klasse und ist relativ günstig zu bekommen.
> Damit bist du schon mal unter 11kg. Dann wäre erst mal zu erfragen ob der Benutzer das Rad eigentlich noch leichter haben möchte und was er bereit ist zu investieren. Denke mal das alles nicht zu teuer werden sollte, sonst hätte er sich gleich ein leichteres, aber auch teuereres Bike gekauft.
> Eisatzzweck und Fahrergewicht wären auch noch informativ.
> 
> Gruß René




Also ich wiege 100Kg. Ich fahre mit dem Bike 90% im Straßenverkehr und 10% im Gelände.

Welche Reifen & Schläuche bevorzugt ihr denn? Die von Schwalbe? Außerdem welche breite bevorzugt ihr 2.1 oder 2.3? 

Danke für die Hilfe!

Die Manitou R7 gefällt mir, vorallem der Preis. Ich denke da schlage ich zu.


----------



## doubelyu (22. März 2009)

hm, wenn du 100kg wiegst, wäre ich mit der R7 vorsichtig. ich glaub die is net so steif...
mein händler hat gsacht ich soll die finger davon lassen und ich wieg ca 80kg

verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre...


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. März 2009)

Jepp, bei 100kg ist das wirklich grenzwertig.
Ich bin die mit meinen 80kg mal probegefahren und bin damit eigentlich gut klargekommen, wobei man natürlich schon merkt, das die R7 deutlich weicher ist als vergleichbare Gabeln. Bei dem Gewicht und den dünnen Rohren muß man ja auch irgendwo Abstriche machen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. März 2009)

Zur R7, fahre sie nun schon über 2 Jahre, ohne Probleme, mit 86kg Lebendmasse.
Die Buchsen sind noch gut, kein Klappern, Ansprechverhalten wie am ersten Tag (natürlich Racelastig straff). 
Da hab ich mit Rock Shox ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, aber halt mit der Problemgabel Psylo damals.

Für mich ist die R7 immernoch eine der besten Gabeln wenn man Gewicht-Preis-Performence anschaut. Und etwas weicher heißt ja nicht das es immer nen Nachteil sein muss


----------



## Jaypeare (22. März 2009)

Also bei 100kg Fahrergewicht solltest du besser auf Leichtbauexperimente jeglicher Art verzichten. Da machen sich 500g Einsparung im Vergleich zum Gesamtsystemgewicht auch kaum bemerkbar. Falls das an deinem Focus eine Stahlfeder-Tora ist und eine für dein Gewicht angepasste Feder verbaut ist, bekommst du mit der auch auf lange Sicht zumindest keine Stabilitätsprobleme.

Leider wars das heute schon wieder mit der Sonne . Trotzdem durfte mein HT auch nochmal raus:








Falls jemand der Meinung ist, das sei kein CC-Bike: Ich habs sogar schriftlich (siehe Steuerrohr) .


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. März 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> (...) Und etwas weicher heißt ja nicht das es immer nen Nachteil sein muss



Also, den Vorteil an einer weichen Gabel mußt Du mir mal erklären. (Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du von Verwindungssteifigkeit redest)


----------



## Don Trailo (22. März 2009)

ein kumpel von mir ca 100kg +/-  hat nach seinen leichtbauexapaden(r7/ skareb etc, nun ne alte fox vanilla 100mm montiert
 und findet das einfach adequater um auch schöne kurven zu fahren
.... manchmal muss man eben was versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (22. März 2009)

@ Jesus Freak:

Richtig, denn wie immer kommt es auf das Verhältnis von Steifigkeit und Elastizität an.
Sicher ist es richtig das die R7 nicht Wirklich auf Biegung und Torsion ewig belastbar ist (sicher weniger als Andere), doch sie ist im Bereich wo man sie gut fahren kann. Und im Bezug auf die Dauerbelastung ist Elastizität was schönes,auch wenn die Belastung reel ehr überlagernd auftritt (daher ist weich nich umbedingt schlecht...mal dadrauf die These aufbauend)
Und damit Punkt. (wollen ja keine OT Diskursion anfangen)


----------



## Sunset (22. März 2009)

wenn jemand >85 kg sagt, das gabel´n wie r7, scareb, dt swiss oder ähnliche dünnstelzige gabeln vollkommen io und ausreichend sind, redet sich da was schön oder ist noch nichts steiferes gefahren...


----------



## speedy76 (22. März 2009)

hier noch n pic von heute, selbe stelle anderes Bike...... super Wetter heute wieder..


----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> wenn jemand >85 kg sagt, das gabel´n wie r7, scareb, dt swiss oder ähnliche dünnstelzige gabeln vollkommen io und ausreichend sind, redet sich da was schön oder ist noch nichts steiferes gefahren...



Du weißt ne ganze Menge ganz genau, was?


----------



## matsch (22. März 2009)

> wenn jemand >85 kg sagt, das gabel´n wie r7, scareb, dt swiss oder ähnliche dünnstelzige gabeln vollkommen io und ausreichend sind, redet sich da was schön oder ist noch nichts steiferes gefahren...




Aber recht hat er damit! Probierts doch mal aus...


----------



## MARKG (22. März 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Welche Tora hat er denn? Der Wechsel von Tora 302 (Stahlfeder) auf Durin hat bei mir fast 1 Kg gebracht. Die Tora wog fast 2,4 Kg.
> 
> Gruß
> stefan



Hallo
Kann ich dir nicht sagen ist auf dem Bild nicht genau zu erkennen!
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (22. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Du weißt ne ganze Menge ganz genau, was?



ja! kommt daher, dass ich bereits die gabeln gefahren bin! und ich (80kg) bereits den unterschied zu anderen steiferen 32mm gabeln sehr wohl merken konnte...

ausserdem spricht da einfach der normale menschenverstand dagegen...


----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> ja! kommt daher, dass ich bereits die gabeln gefahren bin! und ich (80kg) bereits den unterschied zu anderen steiferen 32mm gabeln sehr wohl merken konnte...
> 
> ausserdem spricht da einfach der normale menschenverstand dagegen...



Nagut. Bei Federgabeln kann ich eh nicht mitreden 

rigid ftw!


----------



## daniel77 (22. März 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> ja! kommt daher, dass ich bereits die gabeln gefahren bin! und ich (80kg) bereits den unterschied zu anderen steiferen 32mm gabeln sehr wohl merken konnte...



kann ich bestätigen, hab aktuell eine Skareb, eine Fox F80 RLT und eine Pace RC 31 an meinen MTB`s verbaut, der Unterschied von Fox zu Skareb ist schon unglaublich


----------



## Sunset (22. März 2009)

so! damit´s nicht wieder zu sehr ot wird. hier mal bilder von einem bike, welchem ich etwas nachtrauer...


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. März 2009)

Ja der Fahreindruck hängt denk ich mal mit der Torsionssteifigkeit zusammen, man könnte es auch als Richtungsstabilität ansehen, sonst ist die R7 Steifigkeitstechnisch besser als die dicklichen Fox Modelle wo ich echt erstaunt bin das sie laut den Testdaten der "Mountainbike-Magazin" nur in der Torsion besser sind.







Doch wie immer Fahreindruck ( Paxis) und Therorie sind eh immer etwas anderes. Fahrt was euch und zu eurem Fahrstil passt und schick ist.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. März 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> so! damit´s nicht wieder zu sehr ot wird. hier mal bilder von einem bike, welchem ich etwas nachtrauer...



Kaum zu glauben, bei deinem edlen Fuhrpark. Sieht leicht aus...



daniel77 schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, hab aktuell eine Skareb, eine Fox F80 RLT und eine Pace RC 31 an meinen MTB`s verbaut, der Unterschied von Fox zu Skareb ist schon unglaublich



Ich auch. War ne zeitlang mit 80kg Kampfgewicht auf einer 2001er SID SL unterwegs. Ganz schlechte Idee, tue ich mir freiwillig nicht nochmal an . Selbst zwischen der (gar nicht so leichten) Duke am Curtis und der (deutlich leichteren) Axon am Fully mit 32mm-Standrohren besteht ein deutlich fühlbarer Unterschied, wobei da sicher auch die Laufräder ihren Teil beitragen.

Fazit: Jeder wie es ihm gefällt, aber mit Blick auf die eigene Sicherheit lieber dem Fahrergewicht angepasste Teile verbauen .



HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Doch wie immer Fahreindruck ( Paxis) und Therorie sind eh immer etwas anderes.



Messwerte sind gut und schön, aber wenig aussagekräftig, solange man nicht das Gesamtsystem betrachtet. Eine supersteife Gabel bringt dir nix, wenn dein Bike nen flattrigen Lenkkopf oder weiche Laufräder hat. Deshalb klaffen die Fahreindrücke auch so weit auseinander. Tschuldigung, bin ja schon ruhig, Bilder bitte .


----------



## sporty (23. März 2009)

Ich habe meine alte Möhre für den Winter mal mit Scheibenbremsen ausgerüstet.Die Tranz X Stütze ist  vorübergehend eingebaut, weil mir die alte Ritchey WCS während der Fahrt bündig am Sitzrohr abgebrochen ist


----------



## dragon07 (23. März 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> wenn jemand >85 kg sagt, das gabel´n wie r7, scareb, dt swiss oder ähnliche dünnstelzige gabeln vollkommen io und ausreichend sind, redet sich da was schön oder ist noch nichts steiferes gefahren...



Ob 85 kg+ oder nicht.
Federgabel =  Fox 

Wer es probiert hat weis es.

Grüße Ike


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

Meines


----------



## tho.mas (23. März 2009)

Schöne Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

Die kann ich dir verkaufen  sobald die neuen da sind.


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

PS:Wie bekomme ich das sch... Bild auf Normalgröße???


----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> PS:Wie bekomme ich das sch... Bild auf Normalgröße???



Den BBC-Code des Bildes (groß) in den Beitrag einfügen, fertig!


----------



## tho.mas (23. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> PS:Wie bekomme ich das sch... Bild auf Normalgröße???



Willst Du nicht besser erst auf deine neuen Pedale warten, bevor Du ein großes Bild einstellst? Das gäbe dir Gelegenheit, vorher auch tausend Meter Leitungen zu kürzen. 

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.
Danke, aber ich möchte die Pedale nicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> Meines



Wow. Das ist selten! An dem Rad gefällt mir ja garnix! Nagut Bremshebel und -zangen sind in Ordnung...

Ein Hoch auf die Geschmäcker!


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wow. Das ist selten! An dem Rad gefällt mir ja garnix! Nagut Bremshebel und -zangen sind in Ordnung...
> 
> Ein Hoch auf die Geschmäcker!


 
Darum fährst du ja auch ein Diamant Rad...


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> Darum fährst du ja auch ein Diamant Rad...



What?!? Diamant?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

Deine Stütze hat Versatz - würdest du diese umdrehen, würde ihm zumindest diese gefallen!


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> What?!? Diamant?


Also du kennst dich ja aus. Willst ein richtiger Biker sein und kennst noch nich mal ein Diamant Bike.
Und im vergleich zu deinem Rad sieht selbst das Holländer meiner Mutter besser aus.
Naja sei es drumm, ich will hier nicht über die Geschmäcker anderer Biker herziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Willst Du nicht besser erst auf deine neuen Pedale warten, bevor Du ein großes Bild einstellst? Das gäbe dir Gelegenheit, vorher auch tausend Meter Leitungen zu kürzen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas
> ...


Hey Thomas hast ja recht, aber ich war so aufgeregt, das ich doch tatsächlich vergaß die Pedale zu demontieren. Was die Züge angeht, ich habe das Rad seit 2 Wochen. Sobald sich etwas Zeit findet werden diese natürlch bearbeitet.
Was die Optik angeht... Es ist halt Geschmackssache.
MfG Micha


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Deine Stütze hat Versatz - würdest du diese umdrehen, würde ihm zumindest diese gefallen!


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> Also du kennst dich ja aus. Willst ein richtiger Biker sein und kennst noch nich mal ein Diamant Bike.
> [...]



Diamant gibts als Bezeichnung der Rahmenform und als Marke.
Du fährst, genau wie ich, auch eins mit dieser prinzipischen Rahmenform und ich fahre kein Rad dieser Marke. Daher macht dein Kommentar für mich erstmal keinen Sinn...


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> Und im vergleich zu deinem Rad sieht selbst das Holländer meiner Mutter besser aus.
> Naja sei es drumm, ich will hier nicht über die Geschmäcker anderer Biker herziehen.



Okay, sowas muss dann wirklich nicht sein. Wenn einem das Rad nicht gefällt, sei es drum.
Aber schlecht sieht das GT bei Leibe nicht aus, nur die Sache mit der Stütze ist halt ungewöhnlich.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Okay, sowas muss dann wirklich nicht sein. Wenn einem das Rad nicht gefällt, sei es drum.
> Aber schlecht sieht das GT bei Leibe nicht aus, nur die Sache mit der Stütze ist halt ungewöhnlich.



Oha. Solche Worte aus deinen...Fingern.


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Diamant gibts als Bezeichnung der Rahmenform und als Marke.
> Du fährst, genau wie ich, auch eins mit dieser prinzipischen Rahmenform und ich fahre kein Rad dieser Marke. Daher macht dein Kommentar für mich erstmal keinen Sinn...


Na siehst du, ein bissl googeln und er hat`s.
Wie gesagt dein Bike gefällt dir, mein Bike gefällt mir und passt.
Das mit dem Diamant war eine ganz normale Reaktion auf deinen Kommentar, jetzt sind wir uns einig und fertig.
Jedoch die Sattelstütze geht garnicht...
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

Genau.
Und meine Anatomie erfordert, mit diesem Rahmen, nunmal diese Lösung.

Aber dennoch, wie gesagt:


aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Geschmäcker!


----------



## volkswagenbike (23. März 2009)

Alter Schwede ist der Kindergarten jetzt endlich zu ende oder was ?


----------



## Jaypeare (23. März 2009)

Ich fürchte, er geht gleich weiter, denn ich empfinde das Merida ebenfalls als ausgesprochen grauslich. Seltsam unförmiger Rahmen, wilder Teilemix, uninspiriert eingestreute unpassende Farbtupfer, liebloser Aufbau. Da passt nix zusammen. Teuer sicher, technisch gut möglicherweise, optisch aber eine einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, er geht gleich weiter, denn ich empfinde das Merida ebenfalls als ausgesprochen grauslich. Seltsam unförmiger Rahmen, wilder Teilemix, uninspiriert eingestreute unpassende Farbtupfer, liebloser Aufbau. Da passt nix zusammen. Teuer sicher, technisch gut möglicherweise, optisch aber eine einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. März 2009)

Mir gefällt das Focus ehrlich gesagt besser als das Merida.
Das VW Teamdesign sieht durch die grünen Flammen irgendwie eher nach D&W 80er Scirocco aus. Das gold bei Windcuttern und Sattelklemme passt auch komplett nicht zum Rest des Bikes.


----------



## chri55 (23. März 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Ob 85 kg+ oder nicht.
> Federgabel =  Fox
> 
> Wer es probiert hat weis es.
> ...



hört sich für mich nach Bravo- und Marketingopfer an 

nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Gorth (23. März 2009)

Am Merida gefällt mir am meisten die Sitzposition und die Größenverhältnisse der Teile. Über die Funktion muß man nciht viel sagen, und die Farben sind Geschmackssache.

Das Focus ist ja ein alter Bekannter des Forums  wird es im April in Essen am Start sein?


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. März 2009)

@ your enemy:

ja so könnte man es Formulieren. 

@ laufenden meridatalk:

Schwer hat es das Rad eh, da 22" Rahmen bei denen es meist eh schwer ist das die nach was aussehen ( ja fahre auch 22"  )
Und irgendwie gefällt mir da der Übergang Gabel-Steuerrohr nicht (Dick-Dünn)
Die Rahmengestaltung ist noch nichtmal so schlecht, nur glaub an solche C-Stoff Rahmenformen werd ich mich nie gewöhnen 

HK


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @ your enemy:
> 
> ja so könnte man es Formulieren.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe das Rad sehr günstig bekommen und die Funktion stand für mich an erster Stelle. Ich kauf doch nicht ein Rad n Nummer zu klein damit es Optisch besser wirkt. Natürlich scheiden sich die Geister bei der Lackierung etc.
Funktionell ist das Rad Top.


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. März 2009)

Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, man brauch halt was man brauch  Und wie immer Hauptsache hast Spaß mit und dank Lackierung fahren dich die berliner Autofahrer auf Sonntagsausflug auch sicher nicht so fix um *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, das es hier auch noch verständnisvolle Biker gibt   .
Jeder kann ja seine Meinung aüssern, die art und weise bei einigen ist aber manchmal sehr eigenartig


----------



## Jaypeare (23. März 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Schwer hat es das Rad eh, da 22" Rahmen bei denen es meist eh schwer ist das die nach was aussehen ( ja fahre auch 22"  )



Das ist eh klar, große Rahmen wirken immer irgendwie komisch. Was mich an dem Merida aber eher stört ist der fette Steuerrohrbereich und das "Wespennest" am Knotenpunkt Oberrohr/Sattelrohr. Haben leider viele Carbonrahmen, vielleicht weil es in ist, vielleicht auch weil es konstruktive Vorteile hat, aber mir gefällt es einfach überhaupt nicht. Muss es aber auch nicht, ist ja nicht mein Bike, und wenns gut fährt ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## daniel77 (23. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> hört sich für mich nach Bravo- und Marketingopfer an
> 
> nicht persönlich nehmen.




fahren - vergleichen - eigene Meinung bilden

Ich brauche niemanden der mir sagt was gut ist, wenn ich bei gleichen Bedingungen auf dem gleichen (Haus)Trail mit der Fox messbar schneller und subjektiv sicherer unterwegs bin als mit meiner Skareb oder mit den zwei R7 die ich vorher hatte. Von den qualitativen Unterschieden und der m.M. nach für den Race-Einsatz eher unbrauchbaren Charakterisik von Manitou mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## -MaLi- (23. März 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass Fox vielleicht nicht die leichtesten und günstigsten gabeln baut im vergleich aber die besten


----------



## Jaypeare (23. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> fahren - vergleichen - eigene Meinung bilden
> 
> Ich brauche niemanden der mir sagt was gut ist, wenn ich bei gleichen Bedingungen auf dem gleichen (Haus)Trail mit der Fox messbar schneller und subjektiv sicherer unterwegs bin als mit meiner Skareb oder mit den zwei R7 die ich vorher hatte. Von den qualitativen Unterschieden und der m.M. nach für den Race-Einsatz eher unbrauchbaren Charakterisik von Manitou mal ganz zu schweigen.



Dass eine Fox F besser ist als eine Skareb ist jetzt keine große Überraschung. Neben Fox und Manitou gibt es aber noch diverse andere, die Federgabeln bauen. Und solange man nicht wirklich ALLE vergleichbaren Modelle auf dem Markt selber gefahren ist, ist eine Aussage "Modell X ist das beste wo gibt" fehl am Platze. Generell sind solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen Blödsinn, weil immer auch der eigene Geschmack und das eigene Empfinden eine Rolle spielen. Insofern kann ich deinem ersten Satz voll und ganz zustimmen, dem Rest leider nicht.

Und auch wenn der nächste Fox-Jünger jetzt meine sofortige Verbrennung auf dem Scheiterhaufen fordert: Die Masche von Fox ist m.M.n. in erster Linie geschicktes Marketing gepaart mit dem Ausnutzen des Placebo-Effektes (die Gabel ist viel teurer, muss also auch besser sein, völlig klar). Mag sein, dass die Gabeln noch einen kleinen Tick perfekter funktionieren als die sehr guten Produkte der Mitbewerber, den frechen Preisaufschlag wäre mir persönlich das aber nicht wert.


----------



## chri55 (23. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Dass eine Fox F besser ist als eine Skareb ist jetzt keine große Überraschung. Neben Fox und Manitou gibt es aber noch diverse andere, die Federgabeln bauen. Und solange man nicht wirklich ALLE vergleichbaren Modelle auf dem Markt selber gefahren ist, ist eine Aussage "Modell X ist das beste wo gibt" fehl am Platze. Generell sind solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen Blödsinn, weil immer auch der eigene Geschmack und das eigene Empfinden eine Rolle spielen. Insofern kann ich deinem ersten Satz voll und ganz zustimmen, dem Rest leider nicht.
> 
> Und auch wenn der nächste Fox-Jünger jetzt meine sofortige Verbrennung auf dem Scheiterhaufen fordert: Die Masche von Fox ist m.M.n. in erster Linie geschicktes Marketing gepaart mit dem Ausnutzen des Placebo-Effektes (die Gabel ist viel teurer, muss also auch besser sein, völlig klar). Mag sein, dass die Gabeln noch einen kleinen Tick perfekter funktionieren als die sehr guten Produkte der Mitbewerber, den frechen Preisaufschlag wäre mir persönlich das aber nicht wert.




das wollte ich sagen.


----------



## hellmachine (23. März 2009)

hi,
soweit ich weiß, produziert fox noch in den usa. das heisst, ungeachtet der qualität hat fox eher höhere produktionskosten als z.b. asiatische produktionen. und ausser magura sind die meisten anderen in asien produziert.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TJLVOxR8cI"]YouTube - Fox Factory Tour[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4dQMH32OBo"]YouTube - FOX Factory Tour 2008[/ame]
inzwischen ist das keine qualitätsfrage mehr, aber erklärt, warum fox teurer ist. ein arbeiter, der in amerika lebt, kostet eben mehr, genauso wie einer, der in deutschland lebt.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die Gabeln noch einen kleinen Tick perfekter funktionieren als die sehr guten Produkte der Mitbewerber, den frechen Preisaufschlag wäre mir persönlich das aber nicht wert.


----------



## Crossmetty (23. März 2009)

mööööööööööp Heute in Oberhausen


----------



## Piktogramm (23. März 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> hi,
> ein arbeiter, der in amerika lebt, kostet eben mehr, genauso wie einer, der in deutschland lebt.



Amerikanische Löhne sind als einfacher Arbeiter echt mies. Abgesehen davon, dass die Amis kein so riesiges Sozialfinanzsystem haben. Lohnniveauvergleiche sind also zwischen den USA und Deutschland sehr weit hergeholt. Abgesehen davon sind die Deutschen Ausbildungen weitaus umfangreicher als zB die eines 0815 Angestellten in Amerika und Qualifikation ist ja bekanntlich fast gleichbedeutend mit "mehr Lohn".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (24. März 2009)

selten so viel ot gelesen


----------



## daniel77 (24. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Generell sind solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen BlÃ¶dsinn, weil immer auch der eigene Geschmack und das eigene Empfinden eine Rolle spielen. Insofern kann ich deinem ersten Satz voll und ganz zustimmen, dem Rest leider nicht.



Meine Aussage ist nicht pauschalisiert, sondern beruht, wie beschrieben, auf dem Vergleich der genannten Modelle und meinen persÃ¶nlichen Vorlieben.

Ich z.B. finde die Charakteristik von Fox persÃ¶nlich am besten fÃ¼r meinen Einsatzzweck, wobei der Federungscharakter von Rock Shox (race)Gabeln dem der Fox ebenbÃ¼rtig ist. 
Ich bin mehrere Saisons mit einer Manitou R7 Super und davor mit einer Skareb Elite SPV und einer Rock Shox Duke Race Rennen gefahren. Danach bin ich auf eine alte SID gewechselt und mit der UmrÃ¼stung auf Scheibe auf die Fox F80 RLT. Das eine Fox mit 32er Standrohren in Steigigkeitsfragen den 28er und 30er Standrohren von R7, Skareb und SID Ã¼berlegen ist liegt auf der Hand.

Fox = teuer, muss auch nicht sein, meine Fox hat bei eBay neu von privatem VerkÃ¤ufer um die 250â¬ gekostet, den Service macht mein lokaler HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 25â¬.

So, nun aber genug OT !


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2009)

jetzt im Rennfertigen Aufbau:





Gewicht inkl. allem: 8,8kg


----------



## wookie (24. März 2009)

@racing_basti:
wie kann man da den sattel weiter runter stellen?


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2009)

garnicht, bei ISP kannste den sattel noch um +/- 10mm verstellen, mehr geht nicht. aber wozu auch?


----------



## Scalpi (24. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @racing_basti:
> wie kann man da den sattel weiter runter stellen?



_Ein paar Millimeter oben am Sattel ... ansonsten Sattelrohr absägen.
Irgendwie total klasse andererseits ist man oftmals eingeschränkt (Transport im Auto, Montageständer, auf dauer festgelegte Sattelhöhe).
Aber bei einem reinrassigen Racebike ne coole Sache.:_ daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (24. März 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...Aber bei einem reinrassigen Racebike ne coole Sache.



stimmt


----------



## corfrimor (24. März 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> jetzt im Rennfertigen Aufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2009)

was für mich klar fürs lenkerband spricht ist die individuelle dicke, du kannst es dir genau so wickeln wie du es magst.


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2009)

Schönes Rad 
Mir wollen nur die roten Naben nicht so recht an dem Bike gefallen! Schwarz oder weiß wäre top!


----------



## racing_basti (24. März 2009)

der LRS war schon vor dem Bike da.
aber mit seinen 1278g musste er einfach an das Rad


----------



## wookie (24. März 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Mir wollen nur die roten Naben nicht so recht an dem Bike gefallen!


quatsch, die sind toll! das rot der gabel muss ja irgendwo wiederholt werden. zudem hat er doch ne rote schraube in der ahead-kappe drinn.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (24. März 2009)

nur das das eine rot halt gar niht zu dem anderen passt. fände auch schwarze naben besser. wir wäre es mal mit 2-farbigen decals für die sid. das schwarz-gelb vom rahmen aufgreifen


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. März 2009)

> Ich fürchte, er geht gleich weiter, denn ich empfinde das Merida ebenfalls als ausgesprochen grauslich. Seltsam unförmiger Rahmen, wilder Teilemix, uninspiriert eingestreute unpassende Farbtupfer, liebloser Aufbau. Da passt nix zusammen. Teuer sicher, technisch gut möglicherweise, optisch aber eine einzige Katastrophe.



Also ich sehe da die meisten Teile von FSA an dem Merida Rad,die schon zusammen passen und die Gabel ist sogar farblich auch richtig gewählt. Ob die verwendeten Teile gut sind ist eine andere Sache aber ein wilder Mix sind sie nicht. Außerdem ist es auch sehr schwer bei einem solchen Merida Rahmen mit gelben Klecksen farblich passende Komponenten zu finden, die Gabel passt aber und den Rest hätte ich in schwarz genommen.Ich verwende an meinem Rad auch gemixte Teile, ich kaufe doch kein Race Face Vorbau nur weil ich einen Race Face Lanker hab usw. Genauso machen es wohl die meisten, den nicht jeder Hersteller produziert bei allen Komponenten gute und leichte Teile. Ich passe dann halt nur auf dass die Teile auch farblich zusammen passen.


Bei den Scott gefällt mir auch das Rot der Gabel nicht weil es mit den gelben Schriftzügen zu schrill wirkt. Die Elox Naben haben ja immer einen anderen Ton als das leuchtende Rot der Gabel. Hier hätte ich schwarze genommen oder aber DT Swiss 240s. Aber am besten eine Gabel ohne dieses leuchtende Rot


----------



## mystahr (24. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> quatsch, die sind toll! das rot der gabel muss ja irgendwo wiederholt werden. zudem hat er doch ne rote schraube in der ahead-kappe drinn.


Genau das rot der Gabel ist mir sofort ins Auge gefallen. Schwarze Decals wären imho schöner. Und die Naben kann man notfalls woanders aufgreifen. Ansonsten sehr schön.


----------



## mc-crosser (24. März 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da die meisten Teile von FSA an dem Merida Rad,die schon zusammen passen und die Gabel ist sogar farblich auch richtig gewählt. Ob die verwendeten Teile gut sind ist eine andere Sache aber ein wilder Mix sind sie nicht. Außerdem ist es auch sehr schwer bei einem solchen Merida Rahmen mit gelben Klecksen farblich passende Komponenten zu finden, die Gabel passt aber und den Rest hätte ich in schwarz genommen.Ich verwende an meinem Rad auch gemixte Teile, ich kaufe doch kein Race Face Vorbau nur weil ich einen Race Face Lanker hab usw. Genauso machen es wohl die meisten, den nicht jeder Hersteller produziert bei allen Komponenten gute und leichte Teile. Ich passe dann halt nur auf dass die Teile auch farblich zusammen passen.
> 
> 
> Bei den Scott gefällt mir auch das Rot der Gabel nicht weil es mit den gelben Schriftzügen zu schrill wirkt. Die Elox Naben haben ja immer einen anderen Ton als das leuchtende Rot der Gabel. Hier hätte ich schwarze genommen oder aber DT Swiss 240s. Aber am besten eine Gabel ohne dieses leuchtende Rot


 
Und das ist halt wirklich bei dem Rad schwierig. Ich versuche ja meinen Geschmack wiederzugeben. Ob das mit dem Gold jetzt die richtige Entscheidung war kann ich selber nicht so leicht beantworten. Jedenfalls gehen die Meinungen sehr auseinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (24. März 2009)

Da hätte ich allerdings schwarz genommen sonst wird es zu kitschig


----------



## mc-crosser (24. März 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich allerdings schwarz genommen sonst wird es zu kitschig


 
Du meinst Schnellspanner und Sattelstütze?
Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. März 2009)

ja klar, halt alles goldene gegen schwarz und die Bremsscheiben hätte ich auch in silber genommen wenn die bei dir Gold sind. Der Rahmen ist ja schon von Natur aus sehr Farbintensiv, das mit dem Gold wäre mir dann zu viel.


----------



## Crossmetty (24. März 2009)

ganz meiner meinung ich steh auch mehr auf schlicht und geil ! aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen !


----------



## mc-crosser (24. März 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> ja klar, halt alles goldene gegen schwarz und die Bremsscheiben hätte ich auch in silber genommen wenn die bei dir Gold sind. Der Rahmen ist ja schon von Natur aus sehr Farbintensiv, das mit dem Gold wäre mir dann zu viel.


 
Hab ja noch alle orig. Teile in Schwarz da.Auch die Scheiben.Werde mir die Sache noch ma anschauen.


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. März 2009)

> ganz meiner meinung ich steh auch mehr auf schlicht und geil ! aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen !



Ich habe selbst ein Feuerrotes Cube Reaction, also nicht so schlicht aber ich hab darauf geachtet dass da keine anderen Farben außer rot,weiss und schwarz drann kommen. Mir gefallen sogar Räder in knalligen Farben wie Orange oder so aber dann dürfen dann keine anderen Farben hinzukommen die nicht passen.


----------



## M!ke (24. März 2009)

zeig mal...


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. März 2009)

das ist noch zerlegt, hatte im Winter noch ein 2008 Reaction K24 bekommen und die meisten Teile sind aber schon verkauft. Nur der Rahmen,Gabel und die Bremse bleibt. Denke aber in 4 Wochen ist es fertig. Das Rad ist aber ab Werk schon farblich sehr gut abgestimmt  Trotzdem kommen da nur schwarze Sachen drann oder schwarz mit weißen oder roten Aufdrucken.


----------



## mc-crosser (25. März 2009)

Crossmetty schrieb:


> ganz meiner meinung ich steh auch mehr auf schlicht und geil ! aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen !


 
mal in Orig. Ausstattung und ne Nummer kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (25. März 2009)

Finde den Meridarahmen klasse. Gut, das VW-Zeichen bräucht´s jetzt net aber sonst schönes Rad. Lass die goldene Sattelklemme weg, passt gar nicht. Die goldenen Bremsscheiben kannst lassen, sind eh bald silber. Hab heut auch meine Windcutter bekommen, jetzt warte ich noch auf meinen neuen LRS und die RocketRon. Dann gibts von mir auch neue Bilder.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> mal in Orig. Ausstattung und ne Nummer kleiner



hmmm....neee...immernoch nich.

Und seit wann baut Audi Fensterscheiben??


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2009)

@mc-crosser  Ich finde es schön 
Ich würde nur die Kurbel und die Pedalen tauschen!


----------



## Christian Back (25. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Und seit wann baut Audi Fensterscheiben??


----------



## Chrisomie21 (25. März 2009)

es brauch halt wirklich hundert augen um das zu sehen. sehr geil


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2009)

Wahrscheinlich is das ne Sonderaktion von Merida-VW...gehört ja zu einem Konzern 
Ob die Ziegel von Porsche sind??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (25. März 2009)

Porsche gehört aber nicht zum VW Konzern


----------



## Christian Back (25. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> Porsche gehört aber nicht zum VW Konzern



Nein, VW gehört Porsche...


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Nein, VW gehört Porsche...



Jep. Die haben neulich die Aktienmehrheit erworben

Gleich gibts bestimmt Schläge für OT


----------



## mc-crosser (25. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich is das ne Sonderaktion von Merida-VW...gehört ja zu einem Konzern
> Ob die Ziegel von Porsche sind??


 
links hängt der Kühlergrill vom A8


----------



## -MaLi- (25. März 2009)

Warum keine Michelin oder Pirelli Reifen?^^


----------



## mc-crosser (25. März 2009)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Warum keine Michelin oder Pirelli Reifen?^^


 
Kenn ich mich nicht mit aus. Zur zeit sind es wieder die RR`s.
Habe den FF probiert, dafür ist es aber noch zu feucht draußen.
Bin damit gestern bei leichter frontbremsung sofort abgeschossen.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> links hängt der Kühlergrill vom A8



Und die Hundehütte ist von Skoda! Ha!
Nimm doch dann Vredestein


----------



## mc-crosser (25. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Und die Hundehütte ist von Skoda! Ha!
> Nimm doch dann Vredestein


 
Und hinterm Vorhang, siehst du das?
Wer steht da wohl???

Das sieht mir sehr nach Wendelin Wiedeking aus.


----------



## s_works (25. März 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> nur das das eine rot halt gar niht zu dem anderen passt. fände auch schwarze naben besser. wir wäre es mal mit 2-farbigen decals für die sid. das schwarz-gelb vom rahmen aufgreifen



du meinst vielleicht so...


----------



## EvilEvo (26. März 2009)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht furchtbar aus, sonst aber sehr schön anzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht furchtbar aus, sonst aber sehr schön anzusehen.



Finde ich garnicht! 
Richtig schönes Rad hast du dir da aufgebaut! 
Nur die Reifen finde ich vom Aussehen nicht so besodersn sehen eher aus wie Rennradreifen und die passsen für mich nicht an ein Fully aber ich weiß, dass sie sich gut fahren lassen


----------



## corfrimor (26. März 2009)

s_works schrieb:


> du meinst vielleicht so...



Extrem geiles Rad!  Gewicht?


----------



## dragon07 (26. März 2009)

Hi

@ s_works geiles Bike, nur dein Name past nicht mehr.

Grüße Ike


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. März 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Extrem geiles Rad!  Gewicht?



klick mal aus bidchen und Du siehst es...

frechheit das gewicht !!!

joe


----------



## Chrisomie21 (26. März 2009)

s_works schrieb:


> du meinst vielleicht so...
> 
> 
> > das wäre auf jeden fall ein fortschritt. aber ich fände 2-farbige decals auch mal ganz schick. wenn das "sid", welches ja schwarz umrandet ist, mit dem gelb des rahmens ausgefüllt werden würde. dann würde die gabel endgültig perfekt zum rahmen passen
> ...


----------



## alexftw (26. März 2009)

Pünktlich zum (hoffentlich) bald beginnenden Frühling wird aus 'nem Haufen Klump...





... 'ne Waldweg-Flunder











Große Sprünge kann ich mir mit meinem kleinen Studi-Budget nicht wirklich erlauben, daher eher n' Low-Budget Teile Mix mit immer noch 'ner Menge Luft nach oben.

Achja, viel schlechter gehts was Bilder angeht nicht, ich weiss. Draussen pissts aber seit Tagen mittlerweile und mehr gibt die alte Handy-Moped Kamera einfach nicht her.


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. März 2009)

Find solch Bikes irgendwie viel sympatischer als die überteuerten High-End-Varianten mancher Hersteller. Sieht auf jeden Fall schnell aus, dazu klassischer, schnörkelloser Aufbau, was will man mehr. Ich finds schick!

Gruß HK


----------



## Torran (26. März 2009)

Finde ich auch! Das Bike sieht klasse aus...!

Gab es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du auf die Vorderrad-Federung verzichtet hast?


----------



## Honkthehorn (26. März 2009)

Von mir auch ein dickes Kompliment!  

Ein wirklich echt schönes Bike, und das nicht nur in Anbetracht des "Studi-Bugets"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (26. März 2009)

Ist das die Kinesis Maxlight? 
Wo hast du die kurze Version denn her?


----------



## Pupo (26. März 2009)

schönes radon.

was wiegt es?


----------



## alexftw (26. März 2009)

Danke für die netten Rückmeldungen. 



Torran schrieb:


> Gab es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du auf die Vorderrad-Federung verzichtet hast?



Naja, mehrere quasi. Ich spar' mir so 'ne Menge an Gewicht und Geld und fahre letztendlich eh meistens auf Wald- oder Feldwegen. Die Kombination mit den großvolumigen RK 2.2 ist schön schnell und auch noch relativ komfortabel.



			
				Christian Back schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das die Kinesis Maxlight?
> Wo hast du die kurze Version denn her?



Jep, gibts u.A. bei Jade-bikes.de



			
				Pupo schrieb:
			
		

> was wiegt es?



8981g Laut Liste.  Wenns dann letztendlich paar Gramm mehr sind, isses' immernoch ok. Rahmen und LRS haben halt ihr Gewicht und letztendlich gings mir nie um kompromisslosen Leichtbau. Könnt ich mir im Übrigen eh nich leisten.


----------



## Christian Back (26. März 2009)

Es ist ein authentisches Studentenbike!


----------



## MARKG (26. März 2009)

Geiles Radon muss ich sagen TOP!!!!!!


----------



## eberleko (26. März 2009)

du erlaubst ? 

find ich auch sehr schick, kann man fragen was du insgesamt dann wohl ausgegeben hast? sowas interessiert mich immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (26. März 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> klick mal aus bidchen und Du siehst es...
> 
> frechheit das gewicht !!!
> 
> joe



 



alexftw schrieb:


>



Sieht nach 'ner Menge ungefiltertem Bikespaß aus!


----------



## tho.mas (26. März 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> 8981g Laut Liste.



Welche Größe hat der Rahmen und was wiegt der? War der nicht ziemlich schwer? Welche Laufräder....ach am einfachsten wäre es, wenn Du die Teileliste posten würdest. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2009)

der rahmen dürfte in 18" über 1850gr. wiegen.


----------



## alexftw (26. März 2009)

Der Rahmen isn' 16er und wiegt ca. 1650 Gramm, hab geschickterweise vergessen, den mal selbst zu wiegen. Sackschwer jedenfalls, werd mich auch spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr nach 'nem neuen umsehen. Rein Optisch macht er immer noch was her und taugt mir ganz gut. Laufräder sind die Red Metal 5 von Fulcrum - auch nicht besonders leicht aber recht solide und absolut bezahlbar.

Das Rad war mal eine 600 Euro günstige Radon-Krücke, habs dann ausgeschlachtet, die Teile einer Freundin verkauft und mir das ganze für knapp 900 Euro neu aufgebaut, einiges ausm Bikemarkt gezogen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sachs-Shifter, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Bremse, Scheiben) und einiges neu gekauft (Gabel, Kurbel, Pedale, LRS). Dürfte mich in der Summe also so 1100 gekostet haben. Hab halt irgendwo versucht, das ganze recht günstig zu halten und ein relativ sorgloses Radl zu haben. Ich will mir nicht permanent Sorgen um womöglich zu weiche Laufräder gedanken machen nur weil ich damit nochmal paar hundert Gramm hätte sparen können.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> ... 'ne Waldweg-Flunder



Sieht gut aus.  *vllt. noch die Radon-UR, SR & OR-Schriftzüge überlackieren usw.*


----------



## the_brain_mave (26. März 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> jetzt im Rennfertigen Aufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja ne lustige Überhöhung. 
Verstehe den Sinn beim MTB da ja nicht so richtig.
Aerodynamik spielt wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Dafür klemmt man sich schön die Lunge ein und behindert sich somit. Rennradfahrer versuchen da übrigens einen Kompromiss aus Aerodynamik und Biophysikalischen Nutzen zu finden. Dazu testen sie auf der Bahn mit Powermeter --> Flacher nur bis zu einem bestimmten Maß schneller!

Dazu kommt, dass die Position für Abfahrten (doch wahrscheinlich) zu kopflastig ist.

Ich würde denken eine Nummer größer (gestreckter und aufrechter sitzen) wäre passender.

Meine 2 Pfennige...


----------



## Christian Back (26. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.  *vllt. noch die Radon-UR, SR & OR-Schriftzüge überlackieren usw.*



Bitte lassen! Ist doch ein Studi- Bike.


----------



## Christian Back (26. März 2009)

@ The Brain Mave: Leider ist bei den meisten "modernen" MTB- Rahmen in jeder Größe die Steuerrohrlänge gleich. Es wird also nur länger, nicht höher. Und eine solche Überhöhung passt dann, wenn die Armlänge stimmt. Fahre selber so.


----------



## Jonez (26. März 2009)

the_brain_mave schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne lustige Überhöhung.
> Verstehe den Sinn beim MTB da ja nicht so richtig.
> Aerodynamik spielt wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Dafür klemmt man sich schön die Lunge ein und behindert sich somit. Rennradfahrer versuchen da übrigens einen Kompromiss aus Aerodynamik und Biophysikalischen Nutzen zu finden. Dazu testen sie auf der Bahn mit Powermeter --> Flacher nur bis zu einem bestimmten Maß schneller!
> 
> ...




Abgesehen davon: nicht hier bitte


----------



## ullertom (26. März 2009)

eberleko schrieb:


> du erlaubst ?
> 
> find ich auch sehr schick, kann man fragen was du insgesamt dann wohl ausgegeben hast? sowas interessiert mich immer wieder



echt klasse dein Bike - Low Budget Aufbau mit dem Gewicht 1A !!!

gefällt mir !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2009)

hast du mal ne komplette teileliste zu dem radon?

habe ja ein bike was recht ähnlich ist.


----------



## chri55 (26. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Low Budget Aufbau



so würde ich ein solches Rad nun wirklich nicht mehr betiteln - auch, wenn es natürlich teurer geht.
mir gefällts sehr gut und eine Teileliste würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## daniel77 (26. März 2009)

the_brain_mave schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne lustige Überhöhung.
> dazu kommt, dass die Position für Abfahrten (doch wahrscheinlich) zu kopflastig ist.



So ein Bike will schnell berghoch....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


>





berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.  *vllt. noch die Radon-UR, SR & OR-Schriftzüge überlackieren usw.*





Christian Back schrieb:


> Bitte lassen! Ist doch ein Studi- Bike.



Nee , auf jeden Fall machen. 

Kostet ja nicht viel (also auch im Studentenbudget locker möglich, den Rahmen an manchen Stellen überzulackieren). 

Bringt optisch nämlich sicher ganz, ganz viel.  *empfehle Banderolendesign*zweifarbig: z.B. orange-weiss wäre mMn am besten*wenn's schnell gehen soll: einfach Klebefolie nutzen*vllt. kann bzw will das jemand kurz mal photoshopen


----------



## felixthewolf (26. März 2009)

wo wir gerade bei "viel geiles bike für wenige taler" sind, mein beitrag.
das bike habe ich für eine freundin aufgebaut, die vermute ich, mir jetzt schon um die ohren fährt:










8,9kg

felix


----------



## gtbiker (26. März 2009)

Sieht gut aus!  Die Gute kann sich glücklich schätzen 
Was ist den das für ne Kurbel (Gewicht?)?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## brndch (26. März 2009)

@Felix: darf man nach den kosten fragen?
9kg sind schon eine Ansage für ein geringes budget.
Du solltest dich auf den Aufbau von stimmigen Rädern weiter spezialisieren.
Gruß


----------



## chri55 (26. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> @Felix: darf man nach den kosten fragen?
> 9kg sind schon eine Ansage für ein geringes budget.
> Gruß



gering ist relativ.


----------



## felixthewolf (26. März 2009)

danke des lobes

die kurbel ist eine schwarz eloxierte XTR 952er mit selbstgebautem 2-fachspider

gekostet hat sie das bike jetzt 900
dies war aber nur möglich, da ich zuvor eins meiner bikes geschlachtet habe und eben kurbel und schaltung zum extrem fairen kurs gespendet habe.
bei den laufrädern gab ich sicher auch nen preisvorteil 
dazu kommen schnäppchen wie 200 für den neuen rahmen oder 50 für die fast neue mars.

wirklich preislich vergleichbar ists mit den ganzen gebrauchten teilen ja nicht - aber was tut man nicht alles für die frauenquote im rennsport?

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (26. März 2009)

Meine Armut kotzt mich an  Schöne Räder.


----------



## Popeye34 (26. März 2009)

@felix

Das Bike ist eine Sache, wie/wo hat du aber die Bilder gemacht, hast du ein Studio?
Schöne Bilder!

Danke im voraus


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2009)

Das Müsing ist klasse. Mir gefällt die Mars einfach mal richtig gut. Und das Gewicht ist für "low budget" auf jeden Fall 'ne richtig gute Ansage! Da schlepp' ich einiges mehr mit mir rum...


----------



## Christian Back (27. März 2009)

@ felix: sehr stimmiges Bike. Sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut: deine Freundin ist zu beneiden!
Wie hast du das denn mit dem Spider gemacht? Gibt javon Shimanski nur den mit 110er LK, oder?


----------



## Pupo (27. März 2009)

@ Felix: schönes bike!

was ist das für ein LRS?

lg


----------



## felixthewolf (27. März 2009)

@ xzippo

ich hab kein studio, aber ich hab einen Fotografen, der ein studio hat.

@ Christian Beck

Der Spider wurde aus einem Rennradspider gedreht von 130mm auf 94mm Lochkreis.

@ Pupo

Naben: novatec N-light
Felgen: FRM XMD
Speichen: DT Revolution
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu

Gewicht: 1375gr

natürlich selbstgebaut

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (27. März 2009)

Wird das der Osterhase ins Nest der Freundin legen oder warum sind die Speichennippel so bunt gefärbt wie die Ostereier? Oder ist das gar ein optischer Aufschrei gegen die dieses Jahr nicht enden wollende Tristesse des Winters?


----------



## Slow (27. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Mars einfach mal richtig gut.



Klar, ist auch eine verdammt gute Gabel. Aber an dem Müsing Rahmen ist sie meiner Meinung nach viel zu schmächtig. Geschmackssache und Preissache... ;-)

Grüße Simon


----------



## volkswagenbike (27. März 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei "viel geiles bike für wenige taler" sind, mein beitrag.
> das bike habe ich für eine freundin aufgebaut, die vermute ich, mir jetzt schon um die ohren fährt:
> 
> 
> ...




Was wiegt die Gabel ? das Gewicht wirkt nämlich etwas unrealistisch


----------



## felixthewolf (27. März 2009)

die gabel hat ca. 1300gr

wo passt dir das gewicht nicht?
leichter rahmen, leichte gabel, leichte räder, sonst auch nix schweres, das kommt schon hin.

felix


----------



## lateville (27. März 2009)

Frm Kettenblätter und Schrauben sind bestellt!!


----------



## milo_xc (27. März 2009)

Ghost HTX Lector Team





Trinkflasche von Julien Absalon


----------



## eightball28 (27. März 2009)

bekommt jetzt noch nen weißen Sattel


----------



## alexftw (27. März 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> bekommt jetzt noch nen weißen SattelAnhang anzeigen 159139



Wenns denn sein muss. 

Ich finds' so schon ganz knorke.


----------



## LeichteGranate (27. März 2009)

Die Zeiten, in denen es den es den CC-Kunstwerke-Thread noch gab und er noch funktionierte, war wunderschön!!!
Man konnte kurz reinschaut und sich an den frisch geposteten, geilen Bike erfreuen und hat keinen 0815Kram gesehen, auch wenn der manchmal auch ganz schick ist.

Im Kunstwerke-Thread hätte ich, wenn es ihn denn noch gäbe, Felix` low-budged-Bike gesehen!


----------



## chri55 (27. März 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> knorke



grausames Wort.

bzw: gibts doch noch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexftw (27. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> grausames Wort.
> 
> bzw: gibts doch noch?!



Jep, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320730&page=22


----------



## zack99 (27. März 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei "viel geiles bike für wenige taler" sind, mein beitrag.
> das bike habe ich für eine freundin aufgebaut, die vermute ich, mir jetzt schon um die ohren fährt:
> 
> 
> ...



@felix

Kann es sein das die Scheibe vorne falsch herum eingebaut ist?
Sieht irgendwie seltsam aus.


----------



## Groudon (27. März 2009)

Ist es möglich eine MTB-Kurbel auf 44/29 zu ändern?


----------



## LeichteGranate (27. März 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Jep, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320730&page=22



Ohh... Ich dachte der Thread wäre auch dicht gemacht worden!

Damits nicht zu off topic wird, hier mal meine Gurke:


----------



## matsch (27. März 2009)

> Kann es sein das die Scheibe vorne falsch herum eingebaut ist?


 Passt schon.


----------



## Marc B (27. März 2009)

Ich fahre zwar als gesponserter Fahrer das Pronghorn Racing PR6-LT, aber hier mal die XC-Maschine meiner Kollegen





_(Fahrer: Klaus Nielsen / Fotos: Marc Brodesser)_




Das Carbon-Hardtail für Sprint-Races




Und mal in einer anderen Farbe...


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2009)

Interessante Räder!
Kennt jemand die genauen Maße der Rahmen??...............................................................................................*schenkelklopf*
Sorry, ich konnts nich lassen...


----------



## warpax (28. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Interessante Räder!
> Kennt jemand die genauen Maße der Rahmen??...............................................................................................*schenkelklopf*
> Sorry, ich konnts nich lassen...



Die Rahmenform selbst gefällt mir nicht so, aber das mit den Rohrlängen als Design-Element finde ich ehrlich gesagt ne ziemlich geniale Idee. Kommt aber in s/w besser als in silber/rot.


----------



## Danielsan79 (28. März 2009)

Das Müsing sieht gut aus, allerdings nicht wirklich ein low Budget Bike. Kommt immer drauf an wie man es sieht, für mich sind 1000Euro Hardtails low Budget.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-crosser (28. März 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> die gabel hat ca. 1300gr
> 
> wo passt dir das gewicht nicht?
> leichter rahmen, leichte gabel, leichte räder, sonst auch nix schweres, das kommt schon hin.
> ...


 
Also deine Gabel wiegt schon mal 1,45Kg. Demnach 150gr mehr, dazu der schwere Sattel etc.Liegst du sicherlich bei 9,5Kg.


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. März 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Ohh... Ich dachte der Thread wäre auch dicht gemacht worden!
> 
> Damits nicht zu off topic wird, hier mal meine Gurke:



Rock'n'Roll! Sieht schnell aus, echt geil!  
Wie wär's mit nem silbernen Thomson oder nem polierten Syntace F139 Vorbau, würde zur Kurbel und zur Stütze passen!


----------



## lateville (28. März 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, in denen es den es den CC-Kunstwerke-Thread noch gab und er noch funktionierte, war wunderschön!!!
> Man konnte kurz reinschaut und sich an den frisch geposteten, geilen Bike erfreuen und hat keinen 0815Kram gesehen, auch wenn der manchmal auch ganz schick ist.
> 
> Im Kunstwerke-Thread hätte ich, wenn es ihn denn noch gäbe, Felix` low-budged-Bike gesehen!



!!!!!

Also ist ein z.b. Scott aufgebauter Rahmen es wert hier reingestellt zu werden und ein z.b. Canyon nicht!!!
Hohe Kunst!!!


----------



## LeichteGranate (28. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Rock'n'Roll! Sieht schnell aus, echt geil!
> Wie wär's mit nem silbernen Thomson oder nem polierten Syntace F139 Vorbau, würde zur Kurbel und zur Stütze passen!



Da kommt bald n silberner Tune Vorbau ran, hab noch einen RaceFace Lenker in silber mit 141 Gramm rumliegen. 
Aber momentan warte ich auf meine Hope mono mini 
Danach sind dann die Laufräder dran...bis dahin bin *ich* dann hoffentlich wieder 70kg 


@lateville
Wenn man nen Canyon liebevoll aufbaut, hab ich nichts dagegen! Die Komplettbikes von der Stange hat man meist schon gesehen, auch wenn sich ab und zu auch sehr stimmig zusammengestellt wurden.


----------



## xtrmutor (28. März 2009)

mein Look 986 - 8,8 kg


----------



## LeichteGranate (28. März 2009)

BÄM!Ich bin ja Fan der Look Rahmen! Und schön leicht!
Bremsen passen nicht ganz und die Nokons sind mMn zu viel des Guten, aber es ist ja nicht mein Bike...
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (28. März 2009)

Der Pearl Rahmen ist eine Wucht. Absolut geil!


----------



## chri55 (28. März 2009)

mich stören die schwarz-weißen Nokons (grauenvoll!), die roten KB-Schrauben und diese aufdringlichen Fulcrumaufkleber. 

wenn das behoben wurde und der Schaft abgesägt wurde ist richtig geil.


----------



## felixthewolf (28. März 2009)

mc-crosser schrieb:


> Also deine Gabel wiegt schon mal 1,45Kg. Demnach 150gr mehr, dazu der schwere Sattel etc.Liegst du sicherlich bei 9,5Kg.



hi

ist ja mal gut, dass DU MEINE gabel gewogen hast...

felix


----------



## Renn Maus (28. März 2009)

Das Look ist in jedem Fall ganz weit vorne!!!
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ullertom (28. März 2009)

Look 986

auf alle Fälle - Griffe, Nokons und Sattel (in weiß) - ändern,

Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernen - ja richtig,

Gabelschaft kürzen - muß nicht aber man könnte,

dann passt`s !!!


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. März 2009)

Wie funktioniert das bei dem Look mit der Sattelstütze?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. März 2009)

Das Look will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen. Schon vom Rahmen her.
Das Pearl hingegen finde ich schlicht traumhaft.


----------



## alexftw (28. März 2009)

Bei mir isses genau andersrum, was das Look angeht. Der Rahmen ist klasse, der Rest eher ausbaufähig. Ist imho einfach too much - zu unruhig und laut.


----------



## Basti_88 (28. März 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> der Rest eher ausbaufähig



genau die Kurbel ist ausbaufähig  ne spaß finde das Look einfach nur geil  gut der Sattel und die ergo griffe passen nicht zu so einem Bike! Aber wenn es für den Fahrer angenehm ist erfüllt es den Zweck!!

gruß basti


----------



## lens83 (28. März 2009)

das look ist zu unruhig. und die zebra nokons verschlimmern das noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (28. März 2009)

Das Look ist ein Hammer 
bis auf die Nokons


----------



## Clemens (28. März 2009)

mir war nach 2005 (Storck Rebel Carbon) mal wieder nach Plastik... 

Centurion Backfire Carbon HT 46cm (1270 Gramm), Gabel Reba Team, XTR/XT Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, Deus XC Kurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Shimano WM-H775 Laufräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Brakes Oro K24 180/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Ritchey WCS Flatbar, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner + Hörnchen, Acros Steuersatz, BikeHardest Carbon Flaschenhalter  ... 9,63 Kg.










Mit etwas Leichtbauambitionen (z.B. Laufräder oder Sattelstütze) ist sicherlich noch deutlich Luft nach unten. Bin im Vergleich zum Storck in jeder Hinsicht (Finish, Detaillösungen, Fahreigenschaften) absolut positiv überrascht.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (28. März 2009)

gefällt... lediglich das bisschen rot an der gabel passt nicht 100%. der lrs gefällt mir ausnahmsweise wirklich gut.


----------



## mistermoo (29. März 2009)

schönes bike, verstehe nur nicht wer sich diese komische lakierung ausgedacht hat, sieht wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt aus, so halb abgeschrägt am ober- wie unterrohr, trotzdem in sich stimmig


----------



## rboncube (29. März 2009)

Das mit dem abgeschrägten Schriftzug passt schon, schaut in echt super aus. Tolles Rad an dem mich nur die Sattelstütze etwas stört. Ne gerade Tune oder KCNC würde super passen. Der LRS könnte auch noch leichter sein. Das Rot der RS-Gabel finde ich nur minimal störend. Gibt aber jemand im Forum der fertigt Gabelaufkleber in verschiedenen Farben und Dekors.
Hast du den Rahmen so gekauft oder ein Komplettrad umgebaut? Wenn´s ne gute Saison wird bekomm ich von meinem Händler auch so ein Teil

Gruß René


----------



## kingtom (29. März 2009)

xtrmutor schrieb:


> mein Look 986 - 8,8 kg



also für's bild hättest die handschuhe und die kamera schon vom lenker nehmen können 

das bike gefällt mir schon fast. der sattel stört das gesamtbild ein wenig. aber den sieht man ja nicht, wenn du drauf sitzt. und die nokons sind meiner meinung nach auch zuviel des guten. nur schwarz würde mir besser gefallen. 

im allgemeinen sieht es aber verdammt schnell aus.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

@Clemens: 3-fach + 11-34er Kassette + 9,nochwas kg -> magst du hohe Trittfrequenzen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Centurion.


----------



## Clemens (29. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @Clemens: 3-fach + 11-34er Kassette + 9,nochwas kg -> magst du hohe Trittfrequenzen?



In meinem Alter tritt man lieber leichter! 

Zur Sattelstütze: hab schon ne gerade SASO Carbonstütze in 31.6 (+ Carbon Sattel von BikeHardest) im Keller liegen.. war nur bislang zu faul zum Umschrauben, dürfte nochmal 120 Gramm weniger bringen. 

Der Frame ist von mir so aufgebaut worden - nix Komplettrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Mein neues Teamrad: (9,4kg)
Sponsored by:




Zur Zeit ist meine Durin drin:
(Hörnchen sind noch ein bisschen zu steil und der Sattel kommt noch weiter nach vorne aber erst kommt ein neuer 









Und mit der Reba:






Was findet ihr schöner?

LG DaviD

p.s. Sorry das die Bilder so Schei$$e sind mache am Mittwoch wenn das Wetter mal besser wird auch bessere Bild mit einem sauberen Bike


----------



## EvilEvo (29. März 2009)

Definitv die Reba. In erster Linie sieht das Bike schnell aus, gefallen tut es mir nicht, aber es soll ja anscheinend in erster Linie gewinnen und das kann ich mir sehr gut damit vorstellen. Der Rahmen gefällt übrigens sehr gut.


----------



## Slow (29. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was findet ihr schöner?



Tja, ich glaube das musst _du_ wissen... Ich finde z.B. die Version mit der Durin auf jeden Fall besser und schöner. 

Aber egal welche Gabel, optisch passt die Kurbel meiner Meinung nach kein bisschen. ;-)

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zu dem Gerät!

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## EvilEvo (29. März 2009)

Mal wieder mein Radel, mit ordentlichen Reifen und in der richtigen Umgebung, wo ich schon zig Fotos gemacht habe, die Quali ist zwar nicht so gut, aber die Location ist toll.


----------



## Danielsan79 (30. März 2009)

FInde die Version mit der Durin schöner, nicht nur weil das silber der Gabel gut mit den Decals harmoniert, die Durin wirkt auch irgendwie optisch schöner.


----------



## Sahnie (30. März 2009)

Neue Saison, neuer Bock. Dieses Jahr wird starr gefahren...
Sieht aus wie ein Serienbock, ist aber selber aufgebaut. Erstaunlich, dass man heute mit Standardteilen auf 9,5 Kilo kommt. Aber mir soll es Recht sein, muss ich weniger den Berg hochtreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kooni81 (30. März 2009)

@Sahnie

Schönes Merida Bike Viel Spass damit!

Aber die Kurbelarm+Kettenblätter Kombination sieht schon gewöhnungsbedürftig aus!

Gruß

Kooni


----------



## eightball28 (30. März 2009)

EvilEvo


und ne schöne BDO Flasche


----------



## stingbuddy (30. März 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Serienbock, ist aber selber aufgebaut. Erstaunlich, dass man heute mit Standardteilen auf 9,5 Kilo kommt.




furious fred = standardreifen???? 
Das soll wohl ein scherz sein, oder? mach mal standardreifen sowie ne federgabel drauf und du hast eine 10 vorm komma.


----------



## Sahnie (30. März 2009)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> furious fred = standardreifen????
> Das soll wohl ein scherz sein, oder? mach mal standardreifen sowie ne federgabel drauf und du hast eine 10 vorm komma.



Ich sag ja ist selber aufgebaut für meinen Einsatzzweck. Und der dicke Furious ist spitze für Feldwege genau wie die Starrgabel.


----------



## Sahnie (30. März 2009)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> @Sahnie
> 
> Schönes Merida Bike Viel Spass damit!
> 
> ...




Ich sehe schon du hast auch eines. Das Merida ist schon mein zweites, bin sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen. Kurbel ist die alte XT (sind nur rote Kettenblattschrauben drin) , schön ist anders, aber funktionieren tut sie gut.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. März 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon du hast auch eines. Das Merida ist schon mein zweites, bin sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen. Kurbel ist die alte XT (sind nur rote Kettenblattschrauben drin) , schön ist anders, aber funktionieren tut sie gut.



Deshalb mach ne rote Kurbel in das Bike.


----------



## Triturbo (30. März 2009)

@ EvilEvo:

Schönes Bike haste da! Wie ist der Rahmen von den Fahreigenschaften her?


----------



## Sahnie (30. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Deshalb mach ne rote Kurbel in das Bike.



Mal gucken, vielleicht mal eine Aerozine. Aber an sich ist mein Hobby MTB-fahren und nicht kaufen. Jetzt kommen die schönen Tage.


----------



## EvilEvo (30. März 2009)

@Sahni: Der Furious Fred ist n Topreifen für halbwegs trockene und normale Wälder, ich find den Reifen jedenfalls genial, übrigens schönes Bike.

@eightball28: Ja ich wollt mal ein bisschen Schleichwerbung einbauen, hab nur drauf gewartet, dass es jemand merkt.

@Triturbo: Der Rahmen ist vom Federverhalten sehr gut, der Dämpfer und der Hinterbau arbeitet selbst auf Schotterpisten sehr agil, bügelt so ziemlich jede Unebenheit aus. Der Hub des Dämpfers wird komplett genutzt und im Wiegetritt arbeitet der Rahmen nur ganz wenig, selbst wenn das Floodgate komplett geöffnet ist. Leider fordert der Dämpfer einen hohen Betriebsdruck von 9,8bar bei meinen 58kg. Der Rahmen ist aber auch ziemlich steif (vielleicht "noch"). Dafür ist die Lackqualität unter aller Sau, noch keine 1000km weg und schon 4 Blanke Stellen von Brems/Schaltzügen. 

Mit dem Gesamtgewicht bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden, so wie es da steht 11.430g.


----------



## Triturbo (30. März 2009)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_88 (30. März 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


>


 
ahhhh ein furious fred vorne !!! Das ist doch selbstmord! Da musst du dein Bike ja duch die Kurven tragen 

gruß Basti


----------



## EvilEvo (30. März 2009)

Diskussionen über den FF gibs im Leichtbauunterforum!
Würd sagen du bist zu schwer für den Reifen  , oder hast ihn verkehrtherum aufgezogen, auf den Pisten, für die er gedacht ist, ist der super spurtreu und präzise.


----------



## Basti_88 (30. März 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Diskussionen über den FF gibs im Leichtbauunterforum!
> Würd sagen du bist zu schwer für den Reifen  , oder hast ihn verkehrtherum aufgezogen, auf den Pisten, für die er gedacht ist, ist der super spurtreu und präzise.


 
Ok, ich muss zugeben das ich ihn noch nie Vorne gefahren bin (werde es mit sicherheit auch nie machen). Aber ich hab zum teil mit dem Racing Ralph angst, wie ist das dan mit dem FF?? 
Also für mich macht das keinen Sinn den Reifen vorne zu fahren, aber vielleicht fährt man mit dem MERIDA (MTB) ja nicht auf Schotter oder bei schlechterem Wetter 

Gruß Basti


----------



## Danielsan79 (30. März 2009)

Aber sind das wirklich Standardteile wenn es 9,5KG wiegt, Federgabel hin oder her, es hat ja immerhin Scheibenbremse. Lass es mal 10,2 kg wiegen  mit Federgabel, immernoch leicht für Standardteile.


----------



## Sahnie (30. März 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Aber sind das wirklich Standardteile wenn es 9,5KG wiegt, Federgabel hin oder her, es hat ja immerhin Scheibenbremse. Lass es mal 10,2 kg wiegen  mit Federgabel, immernoch leicht für Standardteile.




Bis auf das Schaltwerk ist alles XT. Das ist für heutige Verhältnisse (zumindest im Internet) Standard. Im Gegensatz zu Fertigrädern habe ich halt auch mal die XT-Kassette verbaut oder leichte Look-Pedale genommen. Ist halt nichts leichtes dran aber halt auch nichts schweres.


----------



## mc-crosser (31. März 2009)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> ahhhh ein furious fred vorne !!! Das ist doch selbstmord! Da musst du dein Bike ja duch die Kurven tragen
> 
> gruß Basti


 
Sobald die Strecke etwas feucht bzw. klamm wird kannste den Reifen vergessen. Ich habe ihn selber ausprobiert. Einmal zu kräftig am Hebel gezogen und du gehst ab wie ne Rakete. Für`s HR kannste den FF eventuell nehmen. Also bitte aufpassen...


----------



## Piktogramm (31. März 2009)

Bei feuchtem Wetter FF fahren auch wenns nur das HR ist? Na viel Spaß, selbst das macht nicht glücklich irgendwann sind die Grenzen des fühlvollen Tretens erreicht und da dreht das Ding immer noch fröhlich frei^^


----------



## maik_87 (31. März 2009)

Nu langsam wissen wir das man den FF nur bei trockenen fahren sollte... also zurück zum Thema.... Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)


----------



## Triturbo (31. März 2009)

Noch kein Bild auf der Seite? 





I  Frühling, aber Hochwasser Schilder sollte man beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (31. März 2009)

Die Räder von Sahnie und Triturbo gefallen mir richtig gut!


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

War eben mal auf Tour =) 
Achtet auf den Sattel =D (9,4KG) 
Neu sind Schnellspanner und abgezogener Sattel.







Kette Pc 991
Kassette PG 990

Rahmen,LRS,Kurbel muss drin bleiben!
Wo kann ich noch gewicht mit wenig Geld sparen?
Sattel kommt jetzt noch ein Speedneedle!

LG DaviD


----------



## eberleko (1. April 2009)

lustig ... helm voll aufm dreck, obwohl eine Anlehn-möglichkeit da wäre 


was man nicht alles tut... um sein bike schöner zu präsentieren


----------



## Jaypeare (1. April 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage ist nicht pauschalisiert, sondern beruht, wie beschrieben, auf dem Vergleich der genannten Modelle und meinen persönlichen Vorlieben.



Muss mich entschuldigen, ich hatte dich mit Dragon07 verwechselt. Nehme alles zurück


----------



## alexftw (1. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> War eben mal auf Tour =)
> Achtet auf den Sattel =D (9,4KG)
> Rahmen,LRS,Kurbel muss drin bleiben!
> Wo kann ich noch gewicht mit wenig Geld sparen?



Nujo, wär evtl ganz hilfreich erstmal die Liste zu kompletieren.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Rahmen,LRS,Kurbel muss drin bleiben!
> Wo kann ich noch gewicht mit wenig Geld sparen?
> Sattel kommt jetzt noch ein Speedneedle!
> LG DaviD



Dumm, an LRS und Kurbel geht am ehesten noch was .

Ist doch schon sehr edel und leicht bestückt. Evtl. lässt sich an der Gabel noch ein bisschen was sparen (R7 MRD, alte Sid (würde ich nicht empfehlen) oder Starrgabel ), Reifen gehen auch leichter, aber dann auf Kosten der Funktion. Sonst würde sich das bei einigen Teilen eher im Grammbereich bewegen, alles in allem sind da bei konsequenter Leichtbau-Umsetzung sicher noch ein paar 100g drin, aber willst du das? Wird sehr teuer und funktional sicher nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (1. April 2009)

für 150 euro kannst mit ner aerozine oder ähnlichem an der kurbel 150 gramm sparen. an den laufrädern wirds halt eher teuer. ne 10-fach kette würde noch was bringen und kostet nicht viel. und dann noch ne 11-28 slx kassette mit nem leichten kassettenabschlußring, falls dir die übersetzung dann reicht. ist ein gang weniger gegenüber ner 11-32er. kannst ja wechseln wenn die teile verschlissen sind. dann kostets dich fast nichts.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. April 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> kannst ja wechseln wenn die teile verschlissen sind. dann kostets dich fast nichts.



Hast du dein Fahrrad und alle Verschleissteile als Dienstrad über die Firma gekauft und schreibst es linear ab? 
Die Kosten bleiben meiner Meinung nach immer gleich, wenn dann werden sie nur teurer^^.


----------



## dragon07 (1. April 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Dass eine Fox F besser ist als eine Skareb ist jetzt keine große Überraschung. Neben Fox und Manitou gibt es aber noch diverse andere, die Federgabeln bauen. Und solange man nicht wirklich ALLE vergleichbaren Modelle auf dem Markt selber gefahren ist, ist eine Aussage "Modell X ist das beste wo gibt" fehl am Platze. Generell sind solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen Blödsinn, weil immer auch der eigene Geschmack und das eigene Empfinden eine Rolle spielen. Insofern kann ich deinem ersten Satz voll und ganz zustimmen, dem Rest leider nicht.
> 
> Und auch wenn der nächste Fox-Jünger jetzt meine sofortige Verbrennung auf dem Scheiterhaufen fordert: Die Masche von Fox ist m.M.n. in erster Linie geschicktes Marketing gepaart mit dem Ausnutzen des Placebo-Effektes (die Gabel ist viel teurer, muss also auch besser sein, völlig klar). Mag sein, dass die Gabeln noch einen kleinen Tick perfekter funktionieren als die sehr guten Produkte der Mitbewerber, den frechen Preisaufschlag wäre mir persönlich das aber nicht wert.



Hi

Da ich ja jetzt weis dass du mich meintest gehe ich mal drauf ein, hab mich schon gewundert das keiner reagierte.

Das was du schreibst kenne ich zu gut da es bis vor kurzem auch meine Meinung war.

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen ist in diesem fall ist deine Aussage genau so pauschal, du kennst mich nicht, weis nicht mal wie lange ich auf dem Bike sitze, und weist nicht welche Möglichkeiten zum Probieren ich habe oder nütze.

Aber ganz unrecht haste ja nicht deshalb jedem das seine.



Grüße Ike


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. April 2009)

@ Triturbo:

Ach ist in Hohenwarthe noch soviel Wasser...mal sehen was noch so kommt 

Auf jeden Fall schönes stimmiges Bike! 

HK


----------



## Chrisomie21 (2. April 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Hast du dein Fahrrad und alle Verschleissteile als Dienstrad über die Firma gekauft und schreibst es linear ab?
> Die Kosten bleiben meiner Meinung nach immer gleich, wenn dann werden sie nur teurer^^.




nein, leider nicht. aber eine dura ace 7900 kette kostet zum beispiel gleich viel wie seine jetzige kette und ist leichter. wenn er die kette als eh ersetzen muss spart er gewicht ohne MEHR bezahlen zu müssen. und eine slx kassette kostet 30 euro plus 15 euro für den leichten kassettenabschlussring. 45 euro sind auch nicht mehr als seine jetzige kassette kostet und sie ist leichter. wenn die also verschlissen ist kann er beim ersetzen wieder gewicht sparen ohne MEHR investieren zu müssen  weißt jetzt was ich mein?


----------



## IGGY (2. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe Gestern nach der Tour auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem Radl gemacht. Neuerungen sind der Vorbau,Lenker, Sattel neu bezogen und Barends ab!


----------



## Joob (2. April 2009)

Moin, moin,

bei wem hast du denn den Speedneedle so schön beziehen lassen und wie teuer war das?

Hätte auch noch einen, der neue Klamotten benötigt.


----------



## IGGY (2. April 2009)

Ich habe den direkt zum Mikus (Hersteller) geschickt und ihn nach einer Woche zurÃ¼ck bekommen. Hat 33,32â¬ gekostet mit dem Alcantaraleder!


----------



## Triturbo (2. April 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @ Triturbo:
> 
> Ach ist in Hohenwarthe noch soviel Wasser...mal sehen was noch so kommt
> 
> ...



Danke. Ja, man sollte gucken, ob man so nahe an der Elbe fahren kann. Auch im Herrenkrug Park war die eine oder andere Stelle einer Wasserduchfahrt gleich. Ich fand es eher lustig, im gegensatz zu den ganzen Skatern


----------



## Jaypeare (2. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da ich ja jetzt weis dass du mich meintest gehe ich mal drauf ein, hab mich schon gewundert das keiner reagierte.
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein, dass du genug Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast, um das beurteilen zu können. Leider war das deinem Posting in keiner Weise zu entnehmen. So wie es da steht ist es eine pauschale, völlig unbegründete und nicht fundierte Aussage, gleichzusetzen mit dem hier leider oft üblichen Geblubber der Art "Marke X ist das beste wo gibt, weil ich das sage. Was anderes ausprobieren muss ich nicht, steht doch in der Bike." auf die ich mittlerweile extrem allergisch reagiere. Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, falls das so rüberkam entschuldige ich mich. Aber wenn du deine Aussagen fundieren kannst, dann tue das bitte auch, dann wirst du auch ernst genommen ;-).

@IGGY: Schönes Bike. Aber das weiß an Gabel und Vorbau will nicht so recht passen, komplett schwarz-rot wäre m.M.n. schöner. Bei den Race Kings erschreck ich jedes Mal wieder, wie voluminös die wirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (2. April 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


>



Ich finde fehlende Lenkerstopfen immer wieder fürchterlich...

zudem auch gefählich (hat seinen Grund, weshalb bei Rennen Lenkerstopfen verlangt werden)

ich meine jetzt nicht nur dieses Bike.... sondern dieses im allgemeinen


----------



## -MaLi- (2. April 2009)

oh nein! das kostet doch gewicht! durch die paar gramm ist das bike viel zu schwer und nicht mehr race tauglich


----------



## sir-florian (2. April 2009)




----------



## IGGY (2. April 2009)

Schick  Gewicht? Wie laesst es sich fahren? Was kostet das Bike?


----------



## gurkenfolie (2. April 2009)

bei corratec bikes ist eine ausführliche fotodokumentation immer von vorteil.


----------



## sir-florian (3. April 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> bei corratec bikes ist eine ausführliche fotodokumentation immer von vorteil.



Hab ich auch schon gehört 
Schau mer mal


----------



## MöveBasti (3. April 2009)

noch ein paar bilder von meinem cube ist fast fertig 9,2-9,3kg je nach reifen


----------



## lateville (3. April 2009)

9,2 kg ????????????

Liste mal!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (3. April 2009)

bis auf kurbel und rahmen sieht soweit alles leicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

beim cube läuft der reifen nicht mittig in der gabel.


----------



## Gorth (3. April 2009)

schräg fotografiert, guck mal auf die achse...


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

naja...ich würd behaupten, dass das nich viel ausmacht...
mal guckn was MöveBasti meint


----------



## Hänschen (3. April 2009)

Frisch geputzt.






Leider nur mit Handy geschossen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> beim cube läuft der reifen nicht mittig in der gabel.



Ist bei meiner Durin auch 
@ bastian xD
Schönes Rad wiso fast fertig? :O


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ist bei meiner Durin auch



Also meinst du das sei normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2009)

Hoffe ich sonst fahre ich schon sehr lange mit einem Defekt rum?!


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

naja defekt wird da jetz nix sein, bloß es wird von magura bestimmt nich so konzipiert worden sein...


----------



## MöveBasti (3. April 2009)

das vorderrad ist ein ganz kleines bisjen links versetzt aber das ist seit anfangan an und bei beiden laufradsätzen von mir.
@büschi es kommt noch ein andere sattelklemme dran ein anderer flaschenhalter und diverse titanschrauben .außerdem wird bei gutem wetter ein furios fred hinten montiert.liste ist in arbeit und wird morgen gepostet


----------



## Tundra HT (3. April 2009)

So, nun die lang versprochene Teileliste von meinem Wolf.

Teileliste Steppenwolf Tundra 05

Rahmen:Steppenwolf Tundra 05                                                                  1390gr
Gabel: Magura Durin MD80R   Schaft gekürzt incl. Kralle                                   1400gr
Laufradsatz: AMC Felgen + Naben, DT-Revolution Speichen + Alu Nippel             1396gr
Schnellspanner: Bikehardest Skewers Titan/Alu                                                 68gr
Felgenbänder: Schwalbe HP                                                                          46gr
Schläuche: Michelin C4                                                                               250gr
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 2.1                                                     825gr
Steuersatz: Aerozine XH1.2                                                                           76gr
Ahead Cap: Token Carbon incl. Schraube                                                           5gr
Spacer: Carbon 1Stck.                                                                                   1gr
Vorbau: Smica7075  90mm, Titanschrauben                                                      96gr
Lenker: KCNC SC-Bone gekürzt                                                                     111gr
Lenkerstopfenrocraft                                                                                   7gr
Barends:Smica                                                                                             57gr
Sattelstütze: KCNC Ti Pro Lite 27,2                                                               143gr 
Sattelstützenklemmung: Token                                                                         8gr
Sattel: SLR Pro                                                                                           187gr
Griffe: Procraft Lite                                                                                       18gr
Kurbelgarnitur: FRM Cu-2                                                                              650gr
Lagerschalen: FRM incl. Spacer                                                                       96gr
Pedale: Xpedo MF1A-TI                                                                                218gr
Kette: KMC 9SL                                                                                          246gr
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR-RD-M972                                                                180gr
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR-FD-M971                                                                  152gr
Schalthebel: Shimano XT-SL-M770                                                                 231gr
Kassette: XT 11-32                                                                                     262gr
Bremse: Formula Oro K18 vo + hi incl. Adapter und Schrauben                             526gr
Discschrauben: Magura                                                                                  25gr
Bremsscheiben: Magura Marta SL 160mm                                                         210gr
Schaltzüge + Hüllen: Nokon Perlen + Liner + Innenzüge komplett                           74gr
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger                                                                    9gr
Kettenstrebenschutz                                                                                     14gr

Gesamt:                                                                                          8977gr         
Laut Liste, komme ich auf die schöne Zahl von 8977gr. Nur sieht das die Hängewaage bei mir im Betrieb etwas anders, sie sagt nach dem letzten Tuning mit Titanschrauben die hässliche und böse Zahl von 9010gr. Schade! Aber die Neun fällt auch noch am Hacken. Also, bis demnächst mit einer "Echten" 8 vor dem Komma !
Bike ist im Fotoalbum.
Gruß Jan

P.S. Mein Vorderrad sitzt mittig in der Durin.


----------



## rboncube (3. April 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> So, nun die lang versprochene Teileliste von meinem Wolf.
> 
> Teileliste Steppenwolf Tundra 05
> 
> ...




Hallo Tundra HT,
schönes Bike mit interesanter Zusammenstellung. Klasse

Mit Windcutter Scheiben fällt die 9 auf jeden Fall. Hab heute auch meinen neuen LRS bekommen (Novatec 1370gr) und hab mir die Scheiben dran geschraubt. Werd ich morgen mal ausprobieren und dann Bilder einstellen.

Gruß René


----------



## Tundra HT (3. April 2009)

@rboncube
Danke, bin schon gespannt auf den LRS! Gewicht ist Klasse, wie teuer?
Gruß Jan


----------



## rboncube (3. April 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @rboncube
> Danke, bin schon gespannt auf den LRS! Gewicht ist Klasse, wie teuer?
> Gruß Jan[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2009)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> das vorderrad ist ein ganz kleines bisjen links versetzt aber das ist seit anfangan an und bei beiden laufradsätzen von mir.
> @büschi es kommt noch ein andere sattelklemme dran ein anderer flaschenhalter und diverse titanschrauben .außerdem wird bei gutem wetter ein furios fred hinten montiert.liste ist in arbeit und wird morgen gepostet



Als könntest du technick bon FF fahren


----------



## Medic-BHD (4. April 2009)

So hier mal meins!

Ride on....


----------



## kona86 (4. April 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> 330 bei CNC. Top eingespeicht, auszentriert und mehrfach abgedrückt.



 Wers glaubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (4. April 2009)

Moin
Mal meins....sieht allerdings mittlerweile schon wieder anders aus...dunkelgraue Kurbel mit polierten Seiten (xtr). Passt besser. Und Rocket Ron in 2,25 ohne weißen Streifen.
mfg






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sahnie (4. April 2009)

Rubbelt dir nicht die Satteltasche die teure Carbonstütze kaputt? Nicht dass es mich was angeht aber mir täte es leid um das gute Stück.


----------



## gooni11 (4. April 2009)

> Rubbelt dir nicht die Satteltasche die teure Carbonstütze kaputt? Nicht dass es mich was angeht aber mir täte es leid um das gute Stück.



Die Stütze selbst ist oben (wo die Tasche festgemacht ist) mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt....sonst hätt ich auch schlaflose Nächte...
mfg


----------



## eberleko (5. April 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Mal meins....sieht allerdings mittlerweile schon wieder anders aus...dunkelgraue Kurbel mit polierten Seiten (xtr). Passt besser. Und Rocket Ron in 2,25 ohne weißen Streifen.
> mfg
> 
> ...


ist doch gefaked oder ?


----------



## gooni11 (5. April 2009)

> ist doch gefaked oder ?


Ähh....nööö....warum? Die Lichtverhältnisse waren ein bissel komisch das stimmt schon,und dann noch MIT Blitz!.
Aber das is mein Schätzle...hier mal ein anderes ...gleicher Ort gleicher Tag aber andere Ecke
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Danielsan79 (5. April 2009)

> noch ein paar bilder von meinem cube ist fast fertig 9,2-9,3kg je nach reifen


 Mach mal bitte eine Liste, ich hab auch so ein Reaction und will mal sehen wohin die Reise bei mir geht Ich habe auch sehr leichte Teile verbaut, nur die Reba Race Gabel schluckt dann natürlich ca. 300g gegenüber deinem aber ich kommt trotzdem nicht auf 9,2.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. April 2009)

So sahs gestern aus:





Hatte heute das erste Rennen der Saison. Leider nach 3/4 Runde (von 8) mit Durchschlag (dann platt..) ausgeschieden..sh**

Mfg


----------



## Northern lite (5. April 2009)

sehr schick....

ich find da passen auch die Laufräder über die zum Teil hier ja schon reichlich gemeckert wurde (inkl. mir )

keine Kritik aber Vorbesserungsvorschlag: schwarze Kurbel mit roten KB-Schrauben


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. April 2009)

Was haltet ihr von einer Rotor Agilis mit roten Schrauben?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (5. April 2009)

kaufen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. April 2009)

Seitdem ich weiß, dass das Ausfräsungen und keine Aufkleber auf dem LRS sind, kratzt mich das gar nicht mehr.
Den Rahmen finde ich nur nicht schön, erinnert mich sehr an das Scott Spark. Wirkt auf mich immer etwas hochbeinig und langweilig.


----------



## Basti_88 (5. April 2009)

So, zwei Bilder von der heutigen Trainingsausfahrt.

















Bitte nicht über den langen Gabelschaft wundern, ist noch aus Testzwecke lang 

Gruß Basti


----------



## flix f (5. April 2009)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> So, zwei Bilder von der heutigen Trainingsausfahrt.
> 
> Gruß Basti



Hat was, vorallem, ehrlich mit etwas Lehm und im echten  Einsatz

Der Vorbau geht allerdings in meinen Augen garnicht -> Schwarz!! und einen konischen Spacer drunter, das Steuerrohr ist sonst optisch definitiv zu fett


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (6. April 2009)

@Basti 88 schönes bike
was wiegts denn


----------



## Basti_88 (6. April 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> @Basti 88 schönes bike
> was wiegts denn


 
Also mit den DTS X1800 LRS wie auf dem Bild wiegt es 9,8kg allerdings wiegt der LRS 1880g. Mit meinem leichten LRS wiegt es 9,4kg. Ist halt eine schwere Gabel mit 1620g und noch schwere Bremsen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (6. April 2009)

Ja den DT LRS hab ich auch, komm mit dem eig auch sehr gut zurecht.
was hast du für einen anderen LRS


----------



## Basti_88 (6. April 2009)

hab den LRS Fun Works N-light mit den ZTR Olympic Felgen  ist ganz gut aber im Training fahr ich lieber schwerer und ein wenig steifer. macht halt stolze 450g aus


----------



## Apfelschale (6. April 2009)

Und das ist mein Renner, ein Caffeine F2:


----------



## Scalpi (6. April 2009)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Und das ist mein Renner, ein Caffeine F2:



...so ein schönes Cannondale und dann ohne Lefty oder Fatty....

Schade !!!


----------



## Apfelschale (6. April 2009)

Ich hatte ne Super Fatty Ultra drin aber die war nichts für mich
und bevor ich mir ne Lefty leisten kann tuts meine alte Reba auch.
Erstmal werden andere Teile ersetzt zB. der Lenker in nen Flatbar....


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2009)

*Mein Bike mal wiedernach langer Zeit......*


----------



## Slartibartfass (7. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike nach der großen Überarbeitung:





Basis war ein Schauff XRay Chayenne SL... Übrig is davon im großen und ganzen noch der Rahmen. Hab schon länger XT-V-Brakes drauf, und jetzt mal auch den ganzen Rest getauscht. Die RockShox Tora verbaut (130mm Federweg) und sonst das meiste auf Deore umgebaut. Laufräder, Kurbel, Kettenblätter, Kasette, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kette... Neue Züge und Umhüllungen hab ich noch verlegt und Schwalbe Albert Sport montiert. Macht echt Spass die Mühle. Und um wieder in den MTB-Sport reinzufinden, mehr als ausreichend und vor allem günstiger als was neues. Ma sehn, übernächstes Jahr gibts wohl was neues. Auf jeden Fall tuts mir echt gut, wieder mit dem Hobel durch den Wald zu düsen und die lokalen Singletrials zu suchen und unsicher zu machen.


----------



## RockyShocky (7. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mein Bike mal wiedernach langer Zeit......*



Das sieht echt klasse aus 




@ Slartibartfass: viel Spass in der Saison


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. April 2009)

Ist der Schauff Rahmen überhaupt auf die 130er Tora ausgelegt? Dürfte in einem älteren Rahmen doch recht hoch bauen. Könnte von der Sitzposition auch etwas groß sein, oder?


----------



## Slartibartfass (7. April 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ist der Schauff Rahmen überhaupt auf die 130er Tora ausgelegt? Dürfte in einem älteren Rahmen doch recht hoch bauen. Könnte von der Sitzposition auch etwas groß sein, oder?



Die Gabel ist schon ein paar cm länger als die alte war, aber nicht soooo extrem. Außerdem war vorher noch ein Spacer verbaut, der jetzt nichtmehr drin ist. Aber ich find den Lenker eigentlich immernoch zu tief, also ich liege schon noch ziemlich flach auf dem Bike. Deshalb bin ich auch am überlegen, noch nen kürzeren und etwas höheren Vorbau einzubaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (7. April 2009)

Probier doch eher mal ein gerade Stütze und stell den Sattel richtig ein. 
Du hast so zumindest optisch eigentlich 0 Sattelüberhöhung, zu tief dürfte es eigentlich nicht sein, eher zu lang. Wie schon angesprochen ist bei dem Stützenauszug der Rahmen wohl etwas groß.
Das mit dem weggelassenen Spacer ändert trotzdem nichts an den veränderten Winkeln 
Hab gerade mal kurz gegoogelt und der Rahmen scheint eher so um die max. 8cm Federweg ausgelegt worden zu sein.


----------



## Slartibartfass (7. April 2009)

Sattel höher machen wird eng, da geht nichtmehr viel. Die Neigung hab ich schon verändert, Sattel steht jetzt fast wagerecht. 

Welchen Winkel meinst du denn? Den Winkel zwischen Gabel und der Senkrechten zum Boden hin? Den könnte ich nur ändern, in dem ich die Gabel runterdreh...


----------



## coldfusion (8. April 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/16023

hier mein CC Bike.

,pedalen waren nur zum test sitzen dran,
und der Gabelschaft ist noch nicht gekurzt worden


----------



## müsing (8. April 2009)

coldfusion schrieb:


> ,*pedalen* waren nur zum test sitzen dran,
> und der Gabelschaft ist noch nicht gekurzt worden



sollte es nicht bendahlen heißen

tolles rad


----------



## -MaLi- (8. April 2009)

die letzte Aussage widerspricht der aufschrift auf dem Rahmen


----------



## arne1907 (8. April 2009)

coldfusion schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/16023
> 
> hier mein CC Bike.
> 
> ,



Sorry aber die Lenker/Sattelüberhöhung sieht aus wie beim Hollandrad,
mit CC das das Bike nun wirklich nicht viel zu tun....


----------



## coldfusion (8. April 2009)

Hmm bist du das Bike schun ma probe gefahren ich meine aber nicht den Standart aufbau von 2005

es soll auch nur ein CC bike sein


arne1907

ich sag Ja der Gabelschaft ist noch nicht gekurzt worden
das werde ich die Tage Noch nach holen und Der Sattel ist schun weiter unten


----------



## dragon07 (8. April 2009)

So meine beiden noch mal.

Wobei ich immer noch das eine oder andere Tauschen/ Erneuern werde.  
Vorallem an dem Speci Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze . . .


----------



## doubelyu (8. April 2009)

kannst du auf dem scott so sitzen? (sattelstellung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (8. April 2009)

viel spaß beim gabel umdrehen


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

Bis auf die Stütze finde ich das Specialized ehrlich gesagt um Welten schöner!


----------



## dragon07 (8. April 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> kannst du auf dem scott so sitzen? (sattelstellung)



Jep schaut schlimmer aus wie ist.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Basti_88 (8. April 2009)

@dragon7 
da hast du ja zwei schöner Rennmachinen  gefallen mir sehr gut!! Was wiegen sie den?? Un d ist das die SASO POC 15 Sattelstütze am Scale??

Gruß BAsti


----------



## Schluckspecht (8. April 2009)

hab jetzt auch eins


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> So meine beiden noch mal.
> 
> Wobei ich immer noch das eine oder andere Tauschen/ Erneuern werde.
> Vorallem an dem Speci Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze . . .




Beide Räder sind top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (9. April 2009)

Hi

Dank erstmal.

Das Scale ca. 8650 g,  das Stumpjumper ca 9700 g .
Und da geht noch was.

@ Basti_88 die Stutze ist von Saso  205g bei 400mm.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Pupo (9. April 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch eins



welche größe is das GC ?

nubuk LRS?


----------



## Schluckspecht (9. April 2009)

huhu, 

größe ist s,
lrs ist nicht von nubuk


----------



## Sahnie (9. April 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch eins



Warum ist da so eine dünne Stütze drin? Original oder mit Shims?


----------



## Schluckspecht (9. April 2009)

die dünne stütze ist original
(bestimmt rückenschonend das dürre gerät  )


----------



## razor-toothed (10. April 2009)

11,1 kg, geht schon, Rahmen 21er



 

Sucht die Trinkflasche


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (10. April 2009)

Ja wo ist die denn^^?


----------



## Gorth (10. April 2009)

hab sie!

hinter dem vorderrad *g*


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Oldtimer. Etwas zusammengewürfelt, fährt aber prima.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2009)

das nenne ich mal ne seltene gabel.
eine rot eloxierte war auch mal in meinem besitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (10. April 2009)

@gorth 
hmm ich glaub ich bin blind seh sie immer noch nich


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2009)

im letzten bild unter dem a n von giant.


----------



## Triturbo (10. April 2009)

Die STM (??) USD Gabel ist sehr schön, im GT Forum war eine Auflösung, wie sie funktioniert - Hab sowas noch nie gesehen, geile Sache!
Und die Trinkflasche hätt ich nie im Leben gefunden.


----------



## razor-toothed (10. April 2009)

Drittes Bild ist ja einfach. 
Aber das zweite ist spannend.
Wer die Trinkflasche dort gefunden hat, hat echt gute Augen, oder einen guten Bildschirm.

Sie befindet sich im linken Eck des Fotos hinterm Vorderrad, wo die Aufschrift der Felge ist.


----------



## volkswagenbike (12. April 2009)

Ich Hoffe euch gefällt mein Schatz (mir gefällts)

































*Würde mich mal interressieren ob es euch gefällt*


----------



## Burnout (12. April 2009)

Brot & Butter


----------



## Owl Hollow (12. April 2009)

und hier mal wieder meins:


----------



## Triturbo (12. April 2009)

@ volkswagenbike: Sieht recht leicht aus, aber nicht für hartes Gelände gedacht, oder? (Reifen, Pedale, Bremse)

@ Burnout: Bis auf Sattelstütze ein Grundsolides Rad. Pedale hatte ich auch mal, ich konnt damit überhaupt nicht, auch wenn sie leicht sind.

@ Owl Hollow: Das, was ich erkenne, find ich Toll. Schönes Rad!


----------



## volkswagenbike (12. April 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> @ volkswagenbike: Sieht recht leicht aus, aber nicht für hartes Gelände gedacht, oder? (Reifen, Pedale, Bremse)
> 
> Ja die Reifen sind nicht fürs harte gelände aber die pedale und die Bremsen sind Top.
> Die Bremsen lassen die meisten Scheiben hinter sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnout (12. April 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> @ Burnout: Bis auf Sattelstütze ein Grundsolides Rad. Pedale hatte ich auch mal, ich konnt damit überhaupt nicht, auch wenn sie leicht sind.



Jo, die Sattelstütze ist unglaublich schwer, dafür aber lang 
Falls mir noch mal eine bessere für einen günstigen Preis über den Weg läuft, wird noch mal gewechselt. Mir fällt gerade sowieso auf, dass man auf dem Bild fast nix erkennt   Danke für den Kommentar 


@ Owl Hollow. Schönes Bild, schönes Bike, schönes Revier 
Die Fox hätte ich allerdings in schwarz genommen (könnte ich sie mir leisten ^^ )


----------



## Owl Hollow (12. April 2009)

ich hätt ja am liebsten eine DT, aber eben, leisten können... 
happy trails


----------



## Burnout (12. April 2009)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> ich hätt ja am liebsten eine DT, aber eben, leisten können...
> happy trails



http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Federgabel-XMC-100-Air-RTCL--Modell-2008.html

Jo, die haben was...
Fast ein Kilo leichter als meine Tora


----------



## Nishiki-Ritchey (12. April 2009)

ritchey rahmen


----------



## magas (12. April 2009)

Nishiki-Ritchey schrieb:


> ritchey rahmen



nettes Old School Bike 

aber, kann es sein, daß Dir der Rahmen ein bisserl zu groß ist ?

sind die Nishiki Bikes bei Ritchey geschweisst worden od. besteht der Rahmen "nur" aus Ritchey Rohren und Ausfallenden ?


----------



## coldfusion (12. April 2009)

Hi leute habe gerade ,meinen meister brief bekommen und mein erster ,eigen bau ist fertich vergesst Rocky Mountain und die RocK Shox Boxxer

sowie alle All Montian kisten. CC Ja sowieso 


bild 1

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/326336


oder auch Bild 2


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/326335


jeder der ein bike von mir haben mochte darf sich gerne melden


wer schreibt fehler findet darf sie bei behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (12. April 2009)

Mein Milan HDT Pro

Baugleich wie das Müsing Offroad Light


----------



## sHub3Rt (12. April 2009)

Burnout schrieb:


> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Federgabel-XMC-100-Air-RTCL--Modell-2008.html
> 
> Jo, die haben was...
> Fast ein Kilo leichter als meine Tora




*haben will*


----------



## rboncube (12. April 2009)

Mein Bike nach Gewichtsoptimierung.









Ausgetauscht wurden:

LRS: XT/DT 4.2 gegen Novatec/ FRM333
Reifen: Nobby/Ralph 2.25  gegen RocketRon 2.25
Schläuche: Standard Schwalbe gegen Schwalbe light
Bremscheiben: orginal Marta gegen Alligator Windcutter
Lenker: FSA gegen KCNC
Vorbau: FSA gegen Smica
Stütze: Procraft gegen Tune
Griffe: Centurion gegen Procraft Superlight

Aktuelles Gewicht: 11,2 mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und Tacho.
Ganz ordentlich für ein Alufully.
Möchte aber noch ne 10 vor dem Komma.
Mit Aerozinekurbel, Titanschnellspanner und Tublesset sollte das hinhauen.
KCNC Stütze, SLR TT und Eggbeater SL bringen auch noch ein paar Gramm.

Gruß René


----------



## Nishiki-Ritchey (13. April 2009)

magas schrieb:


> nettes Old School Bike
> 
> aber, kann es sein, daß Dir der Rahmen ein bisserl zu groß ist ?
> 
> sind die Nishiki Bikes bei Ritchey geschweisst worden od. besteht der Rahmen "nur" aus Ritchey Rohren und Ausfallenden ?




Der rahmen passt ganz gut von der höhe, fahr nur strasse/fahrradwege.

Ob die nishiki bikes bei ritchey geschweisst wurden weiss ich nicht!

Die nähte sind sehr sauber verschweisst.


----------



## Tundra HT (13. April 2009)

@rboncube

Schickes Centurion, und optisch schöne Gewichtsoptimierungen. Was wiegt der LRS noch mal?
Gruß Jan


----------



## Slow (13. April 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interressieren ob es euch gefällt



Ganz ehrlich? Hässlich ist es nicht, fahrtechnisch sicherlich auch ganz nett, aber es sieht immer noch nach einem langweiligerem Serienbike aus. Der Rahmen ist ebenfalls nicht so schön.

Nur meine Meinung,

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## volkswagenbike (13. April 2009)

Wie findet ihr denn jetzt meins CCM2 (Verbesserungvorschläge)


----------



## LeichteGranate (13. April 2009)

Dein Bike ist schlicht und funktionell aufgebaut, nicht hässlich, nicht atemberaubend. Wichtig ist, dass es dir gefällt und Spaß macht!


----------



## RockyShocky (13. April 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Ich Hoffe euch gefällt mein Schatz (mir gefällts)
> 
> 
> *Würde mich mal interressieren ob es euch gefällt*


Mir gefällt es gut. Die  Logos am Steuerrohr gefallen mir besonders..
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Ritchey Bereifung?


----------



## volkswagenbike (13. April 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es gut. Die  Logos am Steuerrohr gefallen mir besonders..
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Ritchey Bereifung?




Die Ritchey WCS 2.0 Reifen sind der hammer die haben den besten Rollwiederstand denn ich je gefahren bin , nur zu empfehlen , werde nie wieder etwas anderes fahren und ich hatte noch nie einen Plattfuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (13. April 2009)

Sind das diese: SpeedMax Beta WCS 26 x 2.0 Blackwall  ?
Sehen interessant aus. Auch etwas geländetauglich?


----------



## Splatter666 (13. April 2009)

Moin!

Jetzt trau ich mich auch mal hier rein, wer sich das Bike genauer anschaut, weiß auch, wo ich mich sonst so rumtreibe-bei den Altmetall-Liebhabern 
Hab versucht, das 2000er F500 mit den vorhandenen Classicteilen ein wenig aufzuhübschen:







[/URL][/IMG]

Hügi Compact mit 217SUP:





[/URL][/IMG]

Die bleibt solange dran, bis mir was richtig blaues über den Weg läuft:





[/URL][/IMG]

SRT800 mit Cannondale Vs:





[/URL][/IMG]

MachineTech mit 217SUP:





[/URL][/IMG]

425mm Alu aus deutschen Landen:





[/URL][/IMG]

Bis auf das Rahmen-Set und den Vorbau is alles alt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## rboncube (13. April 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @rboncube
> 
> Schickes Centurion, und optisch schöne Gewichtsoptimierungen. Was wiegt der LRS noch mal?
> Gruß Jan




Angegeben bei CNC ist er mit 1330. Meiner wiegt 1370gr. Ist schon ne ziemlich große Differenz, ich werds aber überleben. Ist ja immer noch sauleicht. 
Zusammen mit Reifen, Schläuchen und Bremsscheiben hab ich doch ne ganze Menge an Gewicht eingespart. Merkt man auch beim fahren. Beschleunigung und am Berg gehts deutlich flotter voran als mit den alten Teilen.

Gruß René


----------



## johns4 (15. April 2009)

Salute zusammen

so nun mal paar Bilder von meinem Scalpel. Seit einigen Wochen wieder im Einsatz und immer wieder ein Genuss damit zu riden. "Racer Only" 

Cockpit:





Seiten:


----------



## aggressor2 (15. April 2009)

hätte es doch nur ein gerades oberrohr...


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (15. April 2009)

Ich finde das Scalpel klasse auch mit dem gebogenen Oberrohr 
Das letzte Bild ist echt gut.


----------



## Basti_88 (15. April 2009)

So ein schönes Bike  und dann so ein Sattel  .................


----------



## th1nk (15. April 2009)

Also bis auf den Sattel top. Aber der geht ja mal gar nicht, viel zu "klobig" (und wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich schwer). Ansonsten gefällt mir das Bike sehr gut.

Ist das letzt Bild ein HDR?


----------



## johns4 (15. April 2009)

Es werden in naher Zukunft noch ein paar Teile verändert. Natürlich auch das Mordsding von einem Sattel mit seinen 315g 
Habt Ihr Vorschläge zum Sattel?

@th1nk
HDR? -> Bedeutung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owdtaucher (15. April 2009)




----------



## daniel77 (15. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


> Seiten:



 geil


----------



## Sahnie (15. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


> Es werden in naher Zukunft noch ein paar Teile verändert. Natürlich auch das Mordsding von einem Sattel mit seinen 315g
> Habt Ihr Vorschläge zum Sattel?
> 
> @th1nk
> HDR? -> Bedeutung?



high dynamic range

Die originale Bedeutung muss du dir ergooglen.

Ich verstehe darunter eine Reihe von gleichen Fotos mit unterschiedlichen Belichtungstufen  die per PC übereinander gelegt werden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2009)

Das Scalpel gefällt mir auch. Nur die Naben und Bremssättel gefallen mir nicht. Das sind einfach so Teile, die nicht lackiert/gepulvert sein dürfen, finde ich (bei Grimeca mach' ich 'ne Ausnahme).
Beim Sattel kann man eigentlich nur auf die üblichen Verdächtigen verweisen (bei dem Rad), also SLR, Speedneedle oder dergleichen.


----------



## LeichteGranate (15. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


> @th1nk
> HDR? -> Bedeutung?



*H*igh/*H*yper *D*ynamic *R*ange:
Bild aus, meistens, mehreren verschiedenen Belichtungen, um den Dynamikumfang der Aufnahme zu erhöhen! 
Meistens werden die Abkürzungen HDR oder DRI fälschlich für Tonemapping verwendet. In diesem Verfahren wird unter Anderem die Detailfülle stark erhöht und der, für "normale" Monitore, nicht anzeigbare, stark erhöhte Dynamikbereich nach Belieben des Anwenders beschnitten.


----------



## Aalex (15. April 2009)

Mal eine Frage zum Scalpel,

Wie funktioniert das so ohne Gelenk unten? ist der Rahmen so laminiert, dass er dort elastisch ist oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?

Finde das irgendwie leicht angsteinflößend, häte ständig Schiss, dass mit das mal wegbricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (15. April 2009)

Die Kettenstrebe soll flexen. Funktioniert seit vielen Jahren sehr gut. Zumindest bei nem Freund von mir...


----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


> Es werden in naher Zukunft noch ein paar Teile verändert. Natürlich auch das Mordsding von einem Sattel mit seinen 315g
> Habt Ihr Vorschläge zum Sattel?



Flite!


----------



## Christian Back (16. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Flite!



Flite Titanium !


----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Flite Titanium !



oder TT 

aber nicht die neuen!!:kotz:


----------



## mystahr (16. April 2009)

Unglaublich clean, unglaublich schön.


----------



## Christian Back (16. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber nicht die neuen!!:kotz:




Den neuen Flite hab´ ich aber.... 

ich sitze sehr gut drauf, die Form gefällt mir sogar... 









Aber der Alte ist immer noch die Referenz !
Darauf habe ich MTB gelernt...


----------



## brahe (16. April 2009)

9869g


----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Den neuen Flite hab´ ich aber....
> 
> ich sitze sehr gut drauf, die Form gefällt mir sogar...
> 
> ...



an welchem rad? wenns starr is, dann gleicht sich das aus...



brahe schrieb:


> 9869g



der hinterbau is aber schön...geradezu 'spezialisiert'...


----------



## mucho (16. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


>



genau das richtige um schnell unterwegs zu sein! 
mit der bb30 kurbel würdest du das potenzial voll ausnutzen.
ob der flite nun ne optische verbesserung ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. dass der fizik runter muss, ist fakt. 
mein vorschlag: speedneedle marathon oder ein älteres SLR Modell


----------



## KleinerHirsch (16. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


> Es werden in naher Zukunft noch ein paar Teile verändert. Natürlich auch das Mordsding von einem Sattel mit seinen 315g
> Habt Ihr Vorschläge zum Sattel?
> 
> @th1nk
> HDR? -> Bedeutung?




Beim Sattel kommt es ja nicht nur auf die Optik an. Mir tat der A*** noch nie so weh wie bei den Fizik. Gut sitzen tue ich auf Speci Alias oder Phenom. Sind einigermaßen leicht und würden in schwarz auch zu dem Radel passen.

Tolles Rad btw. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis Du bereust, nicht doch die Lefty Carbon genommen zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2009)

der fizik gobi is auch noch schick und nicht zu schwer.

wär dann in etwa so...


----------



## razor-toothed (16. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


> Es werden in naher Zukunft noch ein paar Teile verändert. Natürlich auch das Mordsding von einem Sattel mit seinen 315g
> Habt Ihr Vorschläge zum Sattel?
> 
> @th1nk
> HDR? -> Bedeutung?



Specialized -Alle Phenom-Modelle mal anschauen. Hab den Phenom Gel und bin sehr zufrieden. Phenom Sl liegt dann unter 200g.


----------



## Christian Back (16. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> an welchem rad? wenns starr is, dann gleicht sich das aus...
> 
> 
> 
> der hinterbau is aber schön...geradezu 'spezialisiert'...



Am Starren, natürlich !


----------



## johns4 (16. April 2009)

Besten Dank für das Feedback und die Bildmontage bezüglich Sattel. So stelle ich mir das rein visuell vor. Jetzt muss er nur noch bequem sein.



> High/Hyper Dynamic Range:
> Bild aus, meistens, mehreren verschiedenen Belichtungen, um den Dynamikumfang der Aufnahme zu erhöhen!
> Meistens werden die Abkürzungen HDR oder DRI fälschlich für Tonemapping verwendet. In diesem Verfahren wird unter Anderem die Detailfülle stark erhöht und der, für "normale" Monitore, nicht anzeigbare, stark erhöhte Dynamikbereich nach Belieben des Anwenders beschnitten.


Hat also nichts mit HDR zu tun -> Foto wurde mit einer normalen 400D geschossen.



> Mal eine Frage zum Scalpel, Wie funktioniert das so ohne Gelenk unten? ist der Rahmen so laminiert, dass er dort elastisch ist oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Finde das irgendwie leicht angsteinflößend, häte ständig Schiss, dass mit das mal wegbricht


Auf dem 2. Bild ist die Verjüngung in den Kettenstreben sehr gut ersichtlich. Dort wird die Biegung für den Federweg gegeben. Funktioniert meines erachtens richtig toll. Stabilität naja -> bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme und das Bike hat schon einige Kilometer im Gardaseegelände verbracht.



> genau das richtige um schnell unterwegs zu sein! mit der bb30 kurbel würdest du das potenzial voll ausnutzen. ob der flite nun ne optische verbesserung ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. dass der fizik runter muss, ist fakt. mein vorschlag: speedneedle marathon oder ein älteres SLR Modell


Meines erachtens ist dies doch eine BB30 Kurbel. Den SLR oder Flite Sattel habe ich schon begutachtet. Sind sicherlich in der engeren Auswahl.



> Tolles Rad btw. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis Du bereust, nicht doch die Lefty Carbon genommen zu haben ...


Die Lefty Carbon wäre schon das Nonplusultra, aber der Preis spielt halt manchmal auch eine Rolle 

greetz 
johns4


----------



## Deleted 124102 (16. April 2009)

Hier mal mein mit 10,5kg noch zu schwerer renner:













Da ist noch tuning potential^^.


----------



## owdtaucher (16. April 2009)

schick


----------



## damonsta (16. April 2009)

Welcher Dämpfer ist denn drin?


----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2009)

sorry, aber was haben denn alle immer mit dem gewicht?!?
wenns fährt, hält und gut aussieht reichts doch!


----------



## damonsta (16. April 2009)

Wenns 9,5 gewesen wären hätte ich die Klappe gehalten. Aber 10,5 ist für ein Scale heftig schwer. Da wog meins mit Stahlinnenlager, schwerem LRS und und und 1,5kg weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (16. April 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Wenns 9,5 gewesen wären hätte ich die Klappe gehalten. Aber 10,5 ist für ein Scale heftig schwer. Da wog meins mit Stahlinnenlager, schwerem LRS und und und 1,5kg weniger.



Ja nee, is klar


----------



## damonsta (16. April 2009)

Aktuell hat mein Scale übrigens 2fach mit leichtem HR Reifen 8,1 oder 3fach mit "Normalbereifung" knappe 8,3kg. Ob mans glaubt oder nicht.


----------



## stingbuddy (16. April 2009)

warum schreibst du von tuningpotential und kaufst dir dann so sack schwere teile an einen neuen rahmen? der aufbau ist meiner meinung nach total daneben gegangen.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (16. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, mein bike hat noch viel potential, ich habe heute gerade erst den rahmen bekommen, die teile habe ich schon lange an nem anderen rahmen gehabt.
Den rahmen habe ich kurzfristig zu nem spottpreis bekommen, ich hatte ursprünglich kein solchen leichtbau vor, deswegen die "schweren" teile.
Alles stück für stück


----------



## stingbuddy (16. April 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mein bike hat noch viel potential



überall, bis auf den rahmen.


----------



## mucho (16. April 2009)

johns4 schrieb:


> Meines erachtens ist dies doch eine BB30 Kurbel. Den SLR oder Flite Sattel habe ich schon begutachtet. Sind sicherlich in der engeren Auswahl.



ich meine es ist ne fsa kurbel mit adapter im rahmen. kann mich natürlich auch täuschen. eine nahaufnahme würde klarheit schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2009)

Gobi gefällt mir. Ich empfand ihn auch als bequem.

Mit Flite und fachmännisch montierter Setback-Thomson sieht das Ganze dann so aus (nur auf die Schnelle, daher die gute Quali):


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. April 2009)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> überall, bis auf den rahmen.



Die Pedale sind auch schon recht leicht... 
Für die Optik würde ich die Aufkleber von der Gabel entfernen, spart AUCH Gewicht!

ps. Lupus, derbe geile Fotomontage!!! Die hat mir grade viel Freude bereitet


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2009)

Freut' mich, wenn das jemand zu schätzen weiß.
Der Knackpunkt könnte aber besser hervortreten, finde ich.


----------



## arne1907 (16. April 2009)

Hast Du bei der Fotomontage aus der Setback ne Setforward gemacht?


----------



## arne1907 (17. April 2009)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 160658
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 160659
> 
> ...



Finde persönlich das ne Durin farblich besser gepasst hätte.
Auch sieht die DT bissel zu zierlich für den wuchtigen Rahmen aus.

Weshalb 2 verschiedene Laufräder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2009)

Pssst


----------



## volkswagenbike (17. April 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Hier mal mein mit 10,5kg noch zu schwerer renner:
> 
> 
> 
> Da ist noch tuning potential^^.




Was wiegt der Rahmen ???


----------



## Chrisomie21 (17. April 2009)

oh man. die fotomontage ist derbe geil. einfach so ******* das sie schon wieder gut ist  ich werf mich weg


----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gobi gefällt mir. Ich empfand ihn auch als bequem.
> 
> Mit Flite und fachmännisch montierter Setback-Thomson sieht das Ganze dann so aus (nur auf die Schnelle, daher die gute Quali):



muhahaahaaaaaa......


----------



## Jaypeare (17. April 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Hier mal mein mit 10,5kg noch zu schwerer renner:



Rahmen zu groß? Die Klemmung des Sattels sollte dir zu denken geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (17. April 2009)

vieleicht wäre eine gerade Stütze besser....


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> muhahaahaaaaaa......



Nicht böse sein, kleiner Mann! Es war nunmal zu verführerisch.


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. April 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, kleiner Mann! Es war nunmal zu verführerisch.



Man muss schon zweimal hingucken, um zu bemerken, dass am Bild was gemacht wurde!!!

@ Pipe_Zero
Bitte berücksichtige die Tipps der Leichtbauer! Dein Scale wird es dir danken.


----------



## Deleted 117972 (17. April 2009)

Neuer Versuch 

Mir ist bewusst das die Gabel und die Kurbel Farblich nicht passen, aber Finanziell gesehen geht es immo net anders. Würd ja schon gern ne schwarze Fox oder Ähnliches haben 

Grüße


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. April 2009)

Sattelstellung + Eier =


----------



## Deleted 117972 (17. April 2009)

Das ist schon geändert 

War eine Unschöne erfahrung. Hatte die Schraube net fest genug gezogen


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. April 2009)

Uhhhh  mein Beileid!
Hoffe das Ding fährt sich, mit geänderter Sattelstellung, gut.


----------



## Deleted 117972 (17. April 2009)

Es Fährt sich super Direkt. Einzig die Kenda Nevegal kleben mir ein bisschen zu sehr auf dem Boden


----------



## dre (17. April 2009)

Infineon1985 schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch
> 
> Mir ist bewusst das die Gabel und die Kurbel Farblich nicht passen, aber Finanziell gesehen geht es immo net anders. Würd ja schon gern ne schwarze Fox oder Ähnliches haben
> 
> Grüße




... was hängt den da für ein Samsonite-Trolly unter dem Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 117972 (17. April 2009)

Dazu sage ich mal: Wenn es die ersten Ausfahrten sind, hab ich ganz gerne etwas Werkzeug dabei. Kann man sicher nachvollziehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2009)

Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass die Gabel nicht passt. Hat irgendwie was. Kurbel passt auch halbwegs. Ich finde eher die Pedale und die Beleuchtung am hellichten Tag, sowie den Sattel unschön.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, kleiner Mann! Es war nunmal zu verführerisch.



noch viel zu lernen du hast. wiederstehen der versuchung du musst, um zu ergründen die wege der macht du kannst.


----------



## Grivel (17. April 2009)

dann will ich auch mal... von Merida ist nur noch Rahmen und Vorbau
ist immer wieder lustig, wie alle (unwissenden) vom Rahmen Hersteller auf den Fahrradbauer schliessen.... tjo thats life^^ 

muss jetzt nur den Sattel (weil mir mein alter Selle Italia gestohlen wurde von so nem %&!% ! )
die Sattelstütze sowie Pedale noch wechseln... 

läuft aber so 1a  sogar die Rock Shox reicht mir momentan noch ...okay habs Öl gewechselt damits mir mehr passt..

Gewicht 12,2 KG - ne 11 vorm Komma hätt ich noch gern


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2009)

augenkrebs!


----------



## Il Capitano (17. April 2009)

Willst du uns erzählen dass du damit CC fährst=?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 117972 (17. April 2009)

@lupus_bhg 

Danke *g* Im endefekt passt die Gabel zu meiner 960er XTR Serie. Besonders zu den "grauen" DualControl Shiftern.
Aber die Kurbel muss definitiv noch die passende XTR werden.

PS: Was für Pedale würden denn passen?


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (17. April 2009)

@Grevel: OMG!!!


----------



## Cpace (17. April 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle so unwissend ^^"


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (17. April 2009)

wie unwissend sind wie denn?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2009)

Infineon1985 schrieb:


> PS: Was für Pedale würden denn passen?



Hauptsache, es sind keine Plattformpedale.
Am ehesten halt Clickies, ohne Käfig aber.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (17. April 2009)

*wir


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. April 2009)

@Grivel 
Auch wenn dein Bike echt schei$$e aussieht, solltest du dir nicht den Spaß am biken nehmen lassen!


----------



## Triturbo (17. April 2009)

So schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus. Ist eben nur ein Rad fÃ¼r Einsteiger und nicht jeder kann (und sollte) mit einem 6000 â¬ Nicolai anfangen. 

@ Grivel: Reflektoren sollten aber ab (Die entwickeln ab einer hohen Geschwindigkeit ein Eigenleben und fliegen knapp am Kopf vorbei - keine schÃ¶ne Erfahrung). Fahr mit dem Rad und hab deinen SpaÃ, wenn zufrieden bist. Lass es dir durch die meisten XC Racer hier nicht vermiesen - alles was mehr als 10kg wiegt, ist fÃ¼r die viele hier nicht fahrbar  
Hab selber noch ein GT von der Frau im Hause stehen - wiegt auch 13kg mit V-Brakes und Suntour 20â¬ Gabel aber es fÃ¤hrt sich super, selbst wenn die Gabel einer Starrgabel gleicht.


----------



## eberleko (17. April 2009)

ihr seid alle so abartig 0.o spendet doch alle geld, dass er sich ein "nicht-augenkrebs-artiges" bike kaufen kann .. pfffff

@
Grivel: 				 hör nicht auf die, ich sage: schönes Rad.
als ich angefangen habe, hat meins echt furchtbar ausgeschaut. 
und auch jetzt ist das kein Spitzenbike mit Hingucker Eigenschaften. Dafür lässt es sich geil fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2009)

Grivel schrieb:


> ...immer wieder lustig, wie alle (unwissenden) ...[/quote]
> 
> es geht null darum wie viel das rad gekostet hat. wir sind hier net im schmolke/clavi forum. aber SO saetze und dann reflektoren dran die einem bei 50km/h in de fresse fliegen... DAS nenne ich unwissend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grivel (17. April 2009)

Nana Leute 

Also mir gefÃ¤llts auch optisch und wo klemmts denn fÃ¼r euch? Nur weil der Rahmen von Merida ist oder was? ansonsten sehe ich da ja keinen Unterschied zu anderen FahrrÃ¤dern 
Ja die Klingel ist dran, weil ich zu oft rufen musste, die 10gramm stÃ¶ren mich nicht.

ja das Laufrad hinten ist momentan ne notlÃ¶sung leider hab ich momentan nicht das Geld mir wie vorne nen ordentlichen Laufsatz zu holen, mir hats hinten die Speichen weggehauen und da hab ich nen alten Deore Laufsatz eingebunden und ich bin doch noch gar nicht mit dem Teil losgefahren - aber ich merk schon verfrÃ¼htes Bild und man wird derb gebasht... ich hab auch gar nicht iwas gesagt davon, dass ihr unwissend wÃ¤hrt, nur das es nervt, dass aufgrund eines Markenrahmens sofort auf die QualitÃ¤t geschlossen wird. 

zur Dart 3, die war anfangs echt hart, aber wenn man nicht soviel Geld hat - ich habs Ãl gewechselt, dass hat echt was gebracht, vlt schau ich mal auch das ich noch an ne gÃ¼nstiges StahlfedernpÃ¤Ã¤rchen komme - dann gehts ab 

Ich weiÃ ja nicht wie reich eure Eltern sind oder ob ihr Ã¼belst die krassen Jobs neben der Schule habt, aber die xxxxâ¬ die in dem Bike stecken sinds fÃ¼r mich in jedem Bereich wert.

Aber wenn ich meine Teile so anschaue... ist doch der einzige Unterschied gegenÃ¼ber vielen dass ich ne Deore Kurbel habe und nen Rahmen von Merida sowie die aktuellen NotlÃ¶sungen ???(sattel+ Hinterrad)
der Antrieb ist ja sonst voll XT ...

und zum CC - unterschÃ¤tzt das Teil nicht, die Steuerung ist sehr gut (direkt) und vieles machen eher die MÃ¤ntel aus als der tollste Rahmen 

und ja ihr seid alle unwissend^^ mÃ¼sst doch nicht immer gleich alles nicht soo teure auseinander nehmen.

P.S. In meinem Sozialen Umfeld bin ich mit diesem Fahrrad der Nonplus ultra boy .. okay da macht auch sonst kaum wer CC  schrecklich nicht?^^


----------



## Splatter666 (17. April 2009)

Moin!

@Grivel: 


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie reich eure Eltern sind oder ob ihr übelst die krassen Jobs neben der Schule habt, aber die xxxx die in dem Bike stecken sinds für mich in jedem Bereich wert.



Erweiter mal n bissle deinen Horizont. Es gibt neben Schülern auch Leute die gehen "Arbeiten" für ihr Geld und haben keine 13 Wochen Ferien im Jahr.
Da sollte auch was fürs Bike bei rausspringen, beim einen mehr, beim anderen weniger...
Is jetzt nicht böse gemeint.
Vergleichs mit dem Auto: manche Fahranfänger haben kein Auto, oder ne verquanzte Kutsche - andere bekommen gleich nen M3 hingestellt; das is hier net anders...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Peter2 (17. April 2009)

Meins:











11.4 Kg


----------



## Pharell (17. April 2009)

@ Grivel

Brauchst dich nicht unbedingt zu rechtfertigen. Dir scheint dein Rad zu gefallen, also belass es dabei. 
Man kann halt nur das "bewerten" was zu sehen ist. Die Hintergründe, weshalb, wie und warum das Bike so ist, ist drittwertig usw


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. April 2009)

@Peter
Der Rahmen hat ne schöne Farbe! Schade, dass sich die Gelbtöne von HS33 und Rahmen so beißen...
Interessante Kabelverlegung am Standrohr


----------



## Chrisomie21 (17. April 2009)

@peter: interessante zugeverlegung am schaltwerk und witziger flaschenhalter. das blau ist echt lässig.

@grivel: das problem ist glaube ich halt auch das du wohl wirklich wenig ahnung hast (dabei spielt geld keine rolle). oder wieso redest du die ganze zeit von dem meridarahmen. wer sagt denn was gegen merida?? wenn du wenig geld hast ist das ja kein problem, aber diese aussagen verwirren einen schon.


----------



## Grivel (17. April 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> @peter: interessante zugeverlegung am schaltwerk und witziger flaschenhalter. das blau ist echt lässig.
> 
> @grivel: das problem ist glaube ich halt auch das du wohl wirklich wenig ahnung hast (dabei spielt geld keine rolle). oder wieso redest du die ganze zeit von dem meridarahmen. wer sagt denn was gegen merida?? wenn du wenig geld hast ist das ja kein problem, aber diese aussagen verwirren einen schon.


 

Niemand sagt was gegen Merida. Aber für mich die einzige Möglichkeit den Augenkrebs Kommentar zu verstehen. 
Aber würde dann gerne doch noch wissen, sofern sich die feinen Herren, der Elite dazu herunterlassen, mir zu sagen was so extrem schrecklich aussieht.

und korrekt, ich kenne nicht alle Teile samt deren Spezifikationen auswendig, zum Fahrradbauen reichts aber komischerweise.
Was ist denn Ahnung haben? Wie im PC Bereich von jeder Graka Generation jede GPU samt Taktraten und Shadern zu kennen?
Also auch auf Anhieb alles von Shimano runterblabbern zu können?^^


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. April 2009)

Grivel schrieb:


> Niemand sagt was gegen Merida. Aber für mich die einzige Möglichkeit den Augenkrebs Kommentar zu verstehen.
> Aber würde dann gerne doch noch wissen, sofern sich die feinen Herren, der Elite dazu herunterlassen, mir zu sagen was so extrem schrecklich aussieht.



Der Rahmen ist bei deinem Aufbau noch einer der schöneren Dinge...
Der *Gesamteindruck* deines Rades wirkt auf viele User abführend und nicht der Rahmen! 
Als XC-Bike würde ich dein Rad auch nicht sofort identifizieren! Eher als unklassifiziertes MTB irgendwo zwischen Tour und XC. 

MfG Moritz


----------



## Grivel (17. April 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist bei deinem Aufbau noch einer der schöneren Dinge...
> Der *Gesamteindruck* deines Rades wirkt auf viele User abführend und nicht der Rahmen!
> Als XC-Bike würde ich dein Rad auch nicht sofort identifizieren! Eher als unklassifiziertes MTB irgendwo zwischen Tour und XC.
> 
> MfG Moritz


 Ahso - Danke, dass ist mal eine Antwort die ich verstehe.
und ja es stimmt ich mach nicht soviel CC wie Tour, aber ich dachte, ich poste es trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasino (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

möchte auch mal wieder was zeigen.

Gruß

Thomasino




P.S. 9,2 KG


----------



## Groudon (17. April 2009)

wirklich klasse bike ... einzg die flaschenhalter sind vlt etwas unschön aber solange sie die flaschen halten


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (17. April 2009)

achso gut Alu-Flaschenhalter hab ich auch noch aber die halten die Flaschen einfahc wunderbar
Ne echt schönes Bike


----------



## KonaMooseman (17. April 2009)

Da haben wir doch wieder mal was feines 

oh das mit den Flaschenhaltern ist schon mehreren aufgefallen...


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. April 2009)

@Thomasino
Was hast du an dem Bike gemacht?


----------



## Thomasino (17. April 2009)

@LeichteGranate
Felge, Lenker, Sattel, Komplette Komponenten-Garnitur, Flaschenhalter (einziges Manko, bin aber noch auf der Suche nach Alternativen, Tipp?). Eigentlich alles außer die Gabel und den Rahmen.
Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (17. April 2009)

@Grivel





> nur das es nervt, dass aufgrund eines Markenrahmens sofort auf die Qualität geschlossen wird.







Merida macht doch schöne Hochwertige schnelle Bikes. Ist übrigens einer der größten Rahmenhersteller neben Giant. Specialized Rahmen werden da auch gefertigt .
Gruß Jan


----------



## Tanic (17. April 2009)

@Grivel

Besonders hässlich finde ich dein Bike net. "Lediglich" die Reflektore solleten, wie bereits erwähnt, ab, die Kurbel/Pedale gehen net wirklich, desweiteren sieht die Sattelstütze ein bissl suspekt aus (von der Sattelneigung ganz zu schweigen). Aus rein optischen Gründen würde ich zudem noch Reifen des gleichen Herstellers verwenden....


----------



## mystahr (17. April 2009)

Grivel:
Vorbau und Sattelstütze haben irgendwie Schwindsucht. Reflektoren fürs Bild demontieren  Was garnicht aussieht sind die Spacer.
Ansonsten garnicht so verkehrt - bis auf die großspurigen Sprüche.
Vor 10 Jahren nannte ich auch ein Merida mein Eigen. War da aber kein Nonplus ultra boy.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (17. April 2009)

@thomasino: die bontraeger xxxlite flaschenhalter sollen sehr gut sein. für viele im forum die einzig leichten halter, die die flaschen sicher halten. haben 17 gramm und kosten knapp 50 euro im internet. ich hab sie selber nicht, werde sie mir jedoch in der nächsten zeit bestellen. dann kann ich auch aus eigener erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## Grivel (18. April 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Grivel:
> Vorbau und Sattelstütze haben irgendwie Schwindsucht. Reflektoren fürs Bild demontieren  Was garnicht aussieht sind die Spacer.
> Ansonsten garnicht so verkehrt - bis auf die großspurigen Sprüche.
> Vor 10 Jahren nannte ich auch ein Merida mein Eigen. War da aber kein Nonplus ultra boy.


 
Naja die Sprüche sind nur deswegen da, weil ich mich aufrege, dass es so unfreundlich gesagt wurde.
Mit einer Kritik wie deiner würde ich auch nicht wild um mich werfen.
bin auch kein Nonplusultraboy, wollte nur damit andeuten, dass es noch schlimmer geht.

@Tundra
Das Merida gute Rahmen herstellt stimmt, aber ich kenne kaum wen, habe auch glaub bis jetzt hier keinen gesehen, der sein Bike auf nem Merida rahmen stehen hat.
Da sich hier sehr viele gute Bikes tummeln, war das darauf bezogen, dass aber Specialized dort fertigen lässt war mir nicht bekannt, wieder was gelernt.
Merida hat aber auch nen Glück mit seinem Team, dadurch haben die Meridas schon gutes PR.
Ansonsten danke für konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## IceQ- (18. April 2009)

Konstruktive Kritik gibts halt nur dann, wenn man sich auch so verhält, dass man den Eindruck erhält, es würde sich lohnen.

Wie gesagt: Sattelstütze sowie Kurbel und Pedale sind nicht wirklich optisch anziehend und Sattel schnellstmöglich grad biegen und wechseln!
Ausserdem die Katzenaugen raus. Dann gehts schon 
und Junge Merida ist ne Top Firma, besitze selber ein Rahmen von denen,  nie Rahmenbruch gehabt, trotz harter AM/Tour Nutzung (was ich von Votec und BMC bei Freunden nicht sagen kann) 

Thomasino pack mir die Flaschenhalter weg aargh. sonst Top Fahrrad


----------



## Triturbo (18. April 2009)

Meine Gabel an Peters Rad


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. April 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> @thomasino: die bontraeger xxxlite flaschenhalter sollen sehr gut sein. für viele im forum die einzig leichten halter, die die flaschen sicher halten. haben 17 gramm und kosten knapp 50 euro im internet. ich hab sie selber nicht, werde sie mir jedoch in der nächsten zeit bestellen. dann kann ich auch aus eigener erfahrung sprechen.



Gilt das auch wirklich für die XXX-Lite? Im LB-Forum ging's eigentlich meist um die X-Lite. Wäre ja schön, da noch ein paar Gramm sparen zu können, aber die filigranere Bauweise sowie Bontragers Empfehlung "Rennrad und 500ml-Flasche" haben mich abgeschreckt.

@Grivel: Jetzt laß Dich doch durch ein paar negative Kommentare nicht gleich abschrecken. So gemein sind die Leute hier bei MTB-News auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Schneckenheini (18. April 2009)

yeahhh


----------



## momgarbe (18. April 2009)

schickes speci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moloko-c (19. April 2009)

Ein "kleines" Epic von nebenan:









Gewicht 11,7kg (noch zu schwer). Klingel und Spacer haben (noch) ihre Berechtigung...


----------



## speedy76 (19. April 2009)

hier mal meins nach dem ersten Rennen


----------



## RockyShocky (19. April 2009)

Gut gemacht , so muss das aussehen


----------



## Basti_88 (19. April 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> hier mal meins nach dem ersten Rennen



lass mich raten das war in Münsingen  meins sah genau scho schlimm aus


----------



## volkswagenbike (19. April 2009)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> lass mich raten das war in Münsingen  meins sah genau scho schlimm aus






Freu dich schon mal auf die Kartzer und Steinschläge wenn der Dreck weg ist


Was wiegt das Rad (ohne Dreck)???

Trotzdem endlich mal einer der sein MTB auch wirklich nutzt


----------



## JoeBru (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

hier kommt ein Update von meinem Scalpel!


----------



## chri55 (19. April 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Trotzdem endlich mal einer der sein MTB auch wirklich nutzt



wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese...
ist doch klar, dass im Forum hauptsächlich saubere Räder gezeigt werden, einfach weil man nicht viel vom Rad erkennt wenns so dreckig ist. 
und deshalb werden die meisten mtbs nicht genutzt?


----------



## Stiff88 (19. April 2009)

Hier mein Fuji









mfg


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese...
> ist doch klar, dass im Forum hauptsächlich saubere Räder gezeigt werden, einfach weil man nicht viel vom Rad erkennt wenns so dreckig ist.
> und deshalb werden die meisten mtbs nicht genutzt?



Jop. Photos mach' ich vom Rad auch nicht, wenn's total eingesaut ist.
Und trotzdem wird es definitiv standesgemäß genutzt,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (19. April 2009)

hab auch eins von Münsingen - aber bevor ich es eingesaut habe 




Habe standesgemäß die erste fahrt mit dem MTB auf der strecke gemacht. hab es erst freitag abend bekommen


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. April 2009)

Geiles Teil!

Wobei ich nicht wüsste obs mir ev mit schwarzem LRS besser gefallen würde 

Mfg


----------



## Il Capitano (19. April 2009)

Wasn das für ne Kurbel am Epic? Sieht verdächtig nach Deore aus...


@4l3x geiiiiles Teil (bei nem Rennen die erste Fahrt machen ist aber ziemlich risikoreich)


----------



## doubelyu (19. April 2009)

mir gefallen die weißen Laufräder irgendwie nicht...


----------



## moloko-c (19. April 2009)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Kurbel am Epic? Sieht verdächtig nach Deore aus...



Richtig , wird runtergeschrubbt und ist das nächste was runter fliegt wenn das Budget wieder was hergibt... 

Wenigstens ein Quick-Win um einiges an Gewicht einzusparen ...


----------



## Clemens (19. April 2009)

Quantec SLR. Size 17 Zoll (1270 Gramm), Gabel RS Reba Race 2008 100mm, Schaltung Sram X.O mit Gripshift - XT vorne, Aerozine SL Kurbel, Pedale Eggbeater Titan, Laufräder DT 240s mit 4.1d und Michelin XRC Dry2 2.0 Reifen, Bremsen Magura Marta 180/160mm, Acros AI22 Steuersatz, Syntace F99 105mm Vorbau, KCNC Scandium Faltbar, BikeHardest Hörnchen - Flaschenhalter, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel , Tune Spanner ... 9,51 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (19. April 2009)

JoeBru schrieb:


>



Ich finde diese Lefty´s technisch ja wirklich sehr interessant, sind sicherlich auf gute Gabeln , aber trotzdem sieht das irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## mike49 (19. April 2009)

Mein neues Spielzeug für diesen Sommer:













Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, macht aber auch so schon Spaß...


----------



## 4l3x (19. April 2009)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> @4l3x geiiiiles Teil (bei nem Rennen die erste Fahrt machen ist aber ziemlich risikoreich)



Nunja, Gabel einstellen wars "größte" Problem. Geometrie wurde von meinem alten übernommen -  von daher. War "nix neues" für mich 

die weissen laufräder müssen bleiben. unser sponsor hat extra auf diese gewartet. kamen letzte woche mitm großen container aus taiwan


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Freu dich schon mal auf die Kartzer und Steinschläge wenn der Dreck weg ist
> 
> 
> Was wiegt das Rad (ohne Dreck)???
> ...



Oh ja 

Mein Rahmen hat auch gut was abbekommen =D 
Und wir sind noch vor euch gestartet.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (19. April 2009)

@ clemens

mir gefällt dein bike
wohl auch weil es kein rotwild, oder eine andere edel-marke ist
fahre einen rahmen mit einer ähnlichen geometrie von drössiger
das schöne ist, selbst im bike biergarten finde ich mein bike immer wieder


----------



## dragon07 (20. April 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> hab auch eins von Münsingen - aber bevor ich es eingesaut habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schweinegeil


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. April 2009)

Die Rahmenlackierung gefällt mir auch, aber der Rest ist mMn etwas overdone.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. April 2009)

JoeBru schrieb:


>



Sehr schön. Halten denn die ZTR?!


----------



## mystahr (20. April 2009)

Die Pedale sind wenn ich den Hund dabei hab ein Muss 
Leider sind die Bilder vom gesamten Rad nicht so schön geworden, die Nahaufnahmen gefallen mir um so besser. 
Sattel muss noch gewechselt werden der passt vom schwarz nicht 
Und irgendwann kommt ein neuer LRS - momentan würd ich aber ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen.
Sorry für die Bilderflut


----------



## Basti_88 (20. April 2009)

@ mystahr
hast du die Griffe nicht falsch rum dran??
Aber muss schon sagen,s das was man auf den Bildern sieht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (20. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Die Rahmenlackierung gefällt mir auch, aber der Rest ist mMn etwas overdone.



das Werk is nochnicht ganz fertig. es soll noch die gabelkrone rot lackiert werden. Zudem kommt noch ein F99 und Duraflite 
und vllt noch rote sid aufkleber...


----------



## Chrisomie21 (20. April 2009)

@4l3x: speed king in münsingen? hattest bestimmt viel spaß  und letztes jahr war es noch heftiger als dieses. kack wetter


----------



## mystahr (20. April 2009)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> @ mystahr
> hast du die Griffe nicht falsch rum dran??
> Aber muss schon sagen,s das was man auf den Bildern sieht ist


Wenn ich sie anderesrum montiere müsste ich vorher mit einem Hammer mein Handgelenk zu Brei schlagen um es so verwinkeln zu können  
Habe eben die erste größere Runde gedreht und gemerkt, dass ich die Aussenseiten ruhig noch auffüttern könnte. Ausserdem läuft das Vorderrad nicht rund, Schlauch oder Mantel nicht richtig drauf. Schaltung benötigt noch etwas Zuwendung und mit der Kondition stimmt auch was nicht


----------



## 4l3x (20. April 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> @4l3x: speed king in münsingen? hattest bestimmt viel spaß  und letztes jahr war es noch heftiger als dieses. kack wetter


klar bin ich speed king gefahren  warum nicht?  lief gut - kann mich nicht beschweren bin auch alles gefahren bis auf die letzte passage im wald.
dieses jahr wars bissi bapiger wie letztes, aber war trotzdem nicht schön wieder für die U23 vorzupräparieren


----------



## speedy76 (20. April 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Freu dich schon mal auf die Kartzer und Steinschläge wenn der Dreck weg ist
> 
> 
> Was wiegt das Rad (ohne Dreck)???
> ...



so, da ich jetzt erst wieder vom putzen zurück bin  kann ich nun aber behaupten keine größeren Schäden davon getragen zu haben  n paar minnikratzer  bleiben nicht aus........

Gewicht, so wies da steht 9,8 kg 

 einen dicken Daumen für das Scalpel


----------



## rboncube (20. April 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> @4l3x: speed king in münsingen? hattest bestimmt viel spaß  und letztes jahr war es noch heftiger als dieses. kack wetter



Oh ja, da sind einige mit RacingRalph und Speed King ziemlich eingegangen.

Gruß René


----------



## Chrisomie21 (20. April 2009)

also ich bin auch komplett racing ralph gefahren. in den schlammpassagen war es eh egal, da jeder reifen nach 5 metern zugeschlammt war. selbstreinigung ade... aber der speed king ist halt noch ne spur schwächer als der rara finde ich. aber back to topic...


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2009)

Ich bin mit RR/RR gut zurechtgekommen =)


----------



## JoeBru (21. April 2009)

@Berlin-Mtbler

Bisher halten die Felgen - bin aber auch erst ca. 200km damit gefahren.... Wiege 83kg und somit bin ich ja noch unter der Freigabe von Notubes....

Gruß  JoeBru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (21. April 2009)

Bin in Münsingen zum ersten Mal Rocket Ron gefahren. War echt überrascht wie gut der im Schlamm war. Hatte bergauf noch Traktion als andere schon längst durch flutschten.

Gruß René


----------



## 4l3x (21. April 2009)

wann bist du denn gestartet? Samstag? der speedking hat mir gereicht für die strecke am sonntag morgen.. und die wiese hoch konnte man auch einwandfrei fahren!


----------



## rboncube (21. April 2009)

Ja Samstag. Den Grashügel konnte ich nicht mal versuchen zu fahren, weil da alle schoben.

Gruß René


----------



## BierBaron (24. April 2009)

Hier mal was Aktuelles von meinem Esel:






















Ich hoffe, euch gefallen die Fotos. 

Gruß


----------



## alexftw (24. April 2009)

Insgesamt n' schönes Bike mit netten Details. Den Kettenstrebenschutz find ich persönlich aber recht fies - ein alter Schlauch wäre hier die sicherlich schönere Variante gewesen.


----------



## dre (24. April 2009)

BierBaron schrieb:


>



schönes Ding. Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Rahmen. Ich überlege mir auch einen NoSaint aufzubauen. Kann ich an dem Rahmen noch V-Brakes montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierBaron (24. April 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Insgesamt n' schönes Bike mit netten Details. Den Kettenstrebenschutz find ich persönlich aber recht fies - ein alter Schlauch wäre hier die sicherlich schönere Variante gewesen.



Ja da hast du recht!
Ich überlege, den Reifen wieder abzunehmen. Hab ihn vor Kurzem erst montiert weil ich mir den Reifen an nem Felsen aufgerissen habe. 
Da wollte ich das mal ausprobieren.
Nen alten Schlauch werde ich mal versuchen 

@alexftw:
Ja der Rahmen bietet die Möglichkeit, V-Brakes zu montieren.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Rahmen super zufrieden und habe nichts zu beanstanden 

Cheers


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. April 2009)

Update von meinem Bock mit neuer Federgabel:






Hier noch mal in groß


----------



## IceQ- (24. April 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Update von meinem Bock mit neuer Federgabel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOher kommt die Gabel? ALso Produktionsland - schon Asiatisch???


----------



## dreale (24. April 2009)

@Jonny: Gefällt!!


----------



## -MaLi- (24. April 2009)

wie kommst du mit der reifenkombi klar? hast du einen vergleich zu einem nobby nic vorne?


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (24. April 2009)

Hallo Johnny Rico,

richtig schickes Bike. So'n Hardtail ist dochwas geiles, oder? ... zum Sprung bereit
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. April 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> WOher kommt die Gabel? ALso Produktionsland - schon Asiatisch???



Keine Ahnung, woran erkenne ich das?... Auf dem Karton steht zumindest "Made in Germany"

Aber verdammt leicht ist das Ding. Ungekürzt 1430g (100er Race)



-MaLi- schrieb:


> wie kommst du mit der reifenkombi klar? hast du einen vergleich zu einem nobby nic vorne?



Bislang gut... Wobei ich die Reifen noch nicht lange und bisher nur im Trockenen gefahren bin. Der Nobbi baut in 2,25 auf jeden Fall breiter. Ansonsten ist mir beim Fahren eigentlich kein großer Unterschied aufgefallen...


----------



## winem (24. April 2009)

seit wann steht denn auf der durin auf der hinteren arch noch was drauf (MD100R)?
magura fertigt doch nur in deutschland oder?


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (25. April 2009)

@winem
ich glaube das müsste seit der '09 sein, denn bei mir stand auf der '08 och nichts auf der arch


----------



## enermax64 (25. April 2009)

winem schrieb:


> seit wann steht denn auf der durin auf der hinteren arch noch was drauf (MD100R)?
> magura fertigt doch nur in deutschland oder?



nu klar is magura ein deutsches produkt  und bei meiner steht auf der hinteren brücke auch MD80R drauf denke mal das wir bei allen gabeln so sein. (hab ne 08 die noch für v-brake´s is)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (25. April 2009)

ich hatte keinen solche aufkleber
echt traurig aber jetzt hab ich ja einen auf der '09


----------



## dre (25. April 2009)

so hier mal meine Kiste in der aktuellen Er-, Um-, Ausbaustufe. Ready for the Lago......







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Um Kommentare wird gebeten......


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2009)

Schick.
Schwarz, stark gut.
Würde höchstens die Dual Control Hebel austauschen und die Decals von der Fox ziehen oder gegen elegantere wechseln.


----------



## eiji (25. April 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


>



Zum ersten mal gefaellt mir ein Magura Setup. Vor allem mit schwarzer Gabel.
Mach mal Bilder aus anderen Winkeln, und ohne Aufhaengung. Die verzerrt die ganze Geometrie.


----------



## SingleLight (25. April 2009)

Heute einmal endlich ein paar Bilder geschossen. Das ist meine CC Maschine.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thomasino (25. April 2009)

@Johny Rico

Hallo, sag mal was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?

Gruß

Thomasino

P.S: "Dein Bock" sieht stark aus.


----------



## Johnny Rico (25. April 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> @Johny Rico
> 
> Hallo, sag mal was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?
> 
> ...



Danke! Der FH ist ein einfacher Tacx Tao. Hält (konische) Flaschen sehr sehr sicher.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2009)

Ich fange mal beim Ghost an. Absolut klasse aufgebaut, sieht sehr schön aus. Auch eines der wenigen Räder, dass mir mit 'ner Magura Forke richtig gut gefällt.
Das Simplon gefällt mir so, wie es dasteht - mit der alten Fox, der alten XTR etc., nur finde ich den Vorbau etwas lang und den Lenker etwas zu geschwungen, dafür dass Hörnchen dran sind (aber für die Anatomie kann ja niemand was).
Am Nox stören mich die Spacer, der Kettenstrebenschutz, Griffe, OS Lenker und die Stütze (inkl. Rücklichthalter). Ansonsten auch sehr schön.


----------



## bikewern (25. April 2009)

Team BIKE: TBR-Factory-Team

8,5 kg Sram/Ultimate/SID/KCNC/DT-XMD LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (25. April 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Am Nox stören mich die Spacer, der Kettenstrebenschutz, Griffe, OS Lenker und die Stütze (inkl. Rücklichthalter). Ansonsten auch sehr schön.



Hi, danke erst einmal für die Rückmeldung
Spacer und Kettenstrebenschutz gefallen mir auch nicht, aber die Spacer haben
ihren Sinn,grade bei dem kurzen Steuerrohr beim Nox, wegen dem Kettenstrebenschutz
muss ich mir echt einmal was anderes machen, wo Du es sagst, merke ich es erst richtig.
Was gefällt Dir an der Stütze nicht? Griffe? Meinst Du die Barends?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## dre (25. April 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...Das Simplon gefällt mir so, wie es dasteht - mit der alten Fox, der alten XTR etc., nur finde ich den Vorbau etwas lang und den Lenker etwas zu geschwungen, dafür dass Hörnchen dran sind (aber für die Anatomie kann ja niemand was)....



Danke für das Feedback. Der Lenker ist ein Syntace Duraflite Carbon 6°. Aber eben so gedreht, dass mir die Häne nicht einschlafen. Auf dem Bike kann ich den ganzen Tag sitzen und durch die Gegend radeln; auch mit etwas Schwung und Speed..... Wenn das Simplon heute auseinander bricht, kaufe ich mir morgen den gleichen Rahmen wieder neu. Ich habe Scott, Stevens, Vaust, KTM, Radon und Canyon hinter mir.  Ob ich dann noch einmal eine DC XTR verbaue, ich glaube nicht. Die Fox wir immer besser, die würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder verbauen.


----------



## IceQ- (26. April 2009)

enermax64 schrieb:


> nu klar is magura ein deutsches produkt  und bei meiner steht auf der hinteren brücke auch MD80R drauf denke mal das wir bei allen gabeln so sein. (hab ne 08 die noch für v-brake´s is)


 
Tjo... da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, habe iwo gelesen, dass die Forks ausgelagert wurden... die Bremsen natürlich immernoch bei uns geblieben sind... bin mir aber nicht sicher, daher wollte ich gerne wissen, ob die Gabel von ihm(sie ist ja neu) asiatisch ist, sofern das so wäre - wäre das ein Beweis gewesen, naja so ist es besser  

achja ihre Klamotten sind Spanisch ;-) auch wenn da aufgedruckt Made in Germany steht! Bezieht sich laut Support nur auf deren eigentlich Produkte.


----------



## chri55 (26. April 2009)

@bikewern: schönes Racebike. ist das ein Rotor Vorbau? fuktioniert die Klemmung gut und sicher?


----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2009)

dre schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Schön 

Nachtrag: Die alten Decals von der Fox sind übrigens fast schon wieder oldschool. Ich finde sie irgendwie gut und würde sie an meiner eigenen heute nicht mehr wegmachen.


----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2009)

@ bikewern

Du fährst anscheinend absichtlich ohne Sattelüberhöhung. Darf ich fragen, wieso? Sonst heißt's doch gerade im CC-Bereich immer, daß unter 10cm gar nix geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enermax64 (26. April 2009)

@ iceq

heut zu tage wird doch in so vielen firmen zeug ausgelagert... das da keiner sagen kann woher es wirklich kommt. kann schon sein das die teile für die gabeln sonst woher kommen und hier nur zusammen gesteckt werden ich glaube das sollte bei ner race das mindeste sein.


----------



## bunsi (26. April 2009)

Hier meine Melone.


----------



## dre (26. April 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Nachtrag: Die alten Decals von der Fox sind übrigens fast schon wieder oldschool. ...



yep


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2009)

CC SSP




lg coffee


----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2009)

oh mann ... oh mannomannomann ... Ich brauch' wieder Geld

Das Teil ist der Hammer!


----------



## dre (26. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> CC SSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für eine Übersetzung ist denn da drauf?


----------



## -MaLi- (26. April 2009)

schaut echt cool aus das fahrrad. Aber was fährt man mit sonem teil? das hat ja nichtmal ne gangschaltung


----------



## felixthewolf (26. April 2009)

alles was du auch fährst.
wenn du dich ab 15% steigung auf dem kleinen blatt abstampelst, drückt man keuchend an dir vorbei oder ist bereits mit laufen schneller.

inzwichen gibt es kaum noch eine mittel- bis langsdistanz, die nicht auch mit ohne gänge bestritten wurde.

felix


----------



## -MaLi- (26. April 2009)

macht das dann eig überhaupt spass? ich mein entweder strampelt man sich zu tode oder man kommt kaum voran weils so schwer ist. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht untrainiert aber der sinn von sowas ist mir immer noch schleierhaft


----------



## felixthewolf (26. April 2009)

macht dir radfahren denn spass?
strampeln und dann auch dort wieder ankommen, wo du losgefahren bist?
und anstenegend ists auch noch. und dann das schwitzen und der dreck...

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> macht dir radfahren denn spass?
> strampeln und dann auch dort wieder ankommen, wo du losgefahren bist?
> und anstenegend ists auch noch. und dann das schwitzen und der dreck...
> 
> felix



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du's sagst ... Eigentlich total Schei$$e, was?!


----------



## Schluckspecht (26. April 2009)

bunsi schrieb:


> Hier meine Melone.



sieht ganz schön gut aus, die melone


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> CC SSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schönes Bike. Die aufgeräumte Optik und der tolle Titanrahmen begeistern mich.

Viel Spaß damit!

P.S.:
Die Rennrad-Frames von Kocmo sehen auch lecker aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2009)

Das gelbe Eclipse ist absolut schick. Die vielen schwarzen Parts machen am gelben Rahmen 'ne Menge her.
Und über Coffees Kocmo brauche ich nichts sagen 



SingleLight schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir an der Stütze nicht? Griffe? Meinst Du die Barends?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Die Barends mein' ich nicht. Ich find' die Lenkergriffe einfach nicht schön. Und an der Stütze stört mich der Versatz.


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2009)

So: hier mal mein aktuelles Bike ... ist nix besonderes aber es reicht fürs erste und wird hoffentlich in einer Woche mindestens um ne neue Gabel erweitert (Magura Odur) und später kommt neuer Rahmen usw

Die Woche kam erstmal neues Cockpit (Stylo Team Flatbar, Style Team 100mm Vorbau, Ritchey WCS Ergo Lock On, Avid Speed Dial 7) und neue Pedalen.





PS: Bei meinem linken Speed Dial Hebel ist der Bremsgriff etwas locker, so dass ich ihn hin und her bewegen kann etwas (vertikal) ... kann man das iwie "fest ziehen"?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. April 2009)

So hier mein neues Bike. Nach 2 Rennen Fully (Ninety Six) wieder mit Hardtail unterwegs. 
Alle Teile vom Ninety Six sind eifach an diesen Rahmen gewandert. 9.8kg










Mfg


----------



## rkersten (26. April 2009)

So hier mal wieder meins. Neuerungen: SLR Carbonio und Ritchey WCS V4.
Teileliste


----------



## eightball28 (26. April 2009)

hier mal mein lecker Mädchen


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. April 2009)

@rkersten 

Dickes Lob! Für mich immer noch eines der geilsten Räder im Forum einfach Klasse!

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich5555 (26. April 2009)

so das ist mein radon leicht getuned mit xtr umwerfer und großen pedalen


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2009)

Die Pedale passen ja bestens. Und eine ebenso dezente Funzel noch dazu.


----------



## alexftw (26. April 2009)

Aber 20 Gramm am Umwerfer gespart!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2009)

Sorry für OT

An die großen Jungs hier im Forum:

Anmeldung: Jan 2009 -> Also sollte doch die Unschuldsvermutung gelten. Ein freundlicher Hinweis die für das Bild überflüssige Lampe zu entfernen, das Bike seitlich mit ner ordentlichen Kamera zu knipsen und einen erneuten Versuch zu starten, es hier zu posten, das wäre der bessere Weg.
Bei den alten Hasen hier im Forum trefft ihr ja auch den richtigen Ton... 
P.S.: Plattformpedale sind sicherlich nicht filigran, aber in nem anderen Thread wird doch genauso das für und wider von Clickies besprochen! 
So ist es nur logisch, dass es auch hier 2 Seiten gibt.

@Ich5555: Mehr als eine ordentliche Basis, bei der sicher noch was geht! 

Gruß, Flo


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sorry für OT
> 
> An die großen Jungs hier im Forum:
> 
> ...




exakt! jeder neuling, der was am rad hat, dass nicht dem 'ideal cross-country' entspricht, wird erstmal runtergemacht. das is wirklich überflüssig.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (27. April 2009)

@ alle

finde es auch etwas seltsam, dass wenn man mit seinem bike (foto) bikeparts nicht den anforderungen/dem ideal der meisten hier im forum entspricht, evtl. sogar nicht ein rothwild in der garage hat..man mit sarkasmus und blöden sprüchen überhäuft wird..kommt jetzt nicht...musst es ja nicht tun, kennst ja die texte hier... 

schließe mich meinem vorredner an helfen..verbesserungen, vorschlagen..dann viell. irgendwann kritik äußern, falls überhaupt notwendig...aus sicherheitstechnischen gründen

@ all: ein umgang manchmal - nicht immer - mit niveau und respekt, wie auch im realen leben, wäre manchmal nicht vermessen.   

..und noch eines....es ist doch das schöne, dass es soviele meinungen, unterschiedliche auffassungen es alleine zu einem simplen bike gibt, aber fair....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. April 2009)

Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> evtl. sogar nicht ein rothwild in der garage hat..man mit sarkasmus und blöden sprüchen überhäuft wird...


Du hast den Dreh raus


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. April 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> @rkersten
> 
> Dickes Lob! Für mich immer noch eines der geilsten Räder im Forum einfach Klasse!
> 
> Mfg



Genau.  *das FRM ist toll*


----------



## IceQ- (27. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> exakt! jeder neuling, der was am rad hat, dass nicht dem 'ideal cross-country' entspricht, wird erstmal runtergemacht. das is wirklich überflüssig.


 
Ich setz aus diesem Grund gar net erst mein Tour/AM und halb CC Bike  hier rein... wird sowieso geflamed wie kacke doch die Kurbel der Vorbau etc. ist ...  gehört viel Mut dazu, daher Respekt denen gegenüber die sich das trauen.

Das lustigste ist, dass viele gar kein Nonplus Ultra Bike brauchen, aber nur das hier wirklich was "zählt" ... (nicht für alle, aber für viele)


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. April 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ich setz aus diesem Grund gar net erst mein Tour/AM und halb CC Bike  hier rein...


Deswegen ist das ja auch die CC Galerie.



IceQ- schrieb:


> Das lustigste ist, dass viele gar kein Nonplus Ultra Bike brauchen, aber nur das hier wirklich was "zählt" ... (nicht für alle, aber für viele)


Das ist absoluter Quatsch.

An einem CC Bike möchte ich persönlich halt keine riesen Plattformpedale haben.


----------



## Ich5555 (27. April 2009)

Kommt Zeit , Kommt Geld , kommt weniger Gewicht


----------



## thoralfw (27. April 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ich setz aus diesem Grund gar net erst mein Tour/AM und halb CC Bike  hier rein... wird sowieso geflamed wie kacke doch die Kurbel der Vorbau etc. ist ...  gehört viel Mut dazu, daher Respekt denen gegenüber die sich das trauen.
> 
> Das lustigste ist, dass viele gar kein Nonplus Ultra Bike brauchen, aber nur das hier wirklich was "zählt" ... (nicht für alle, aber für viele)



stell dein bike ruhig rein und steh dazu! es muss natürlich den kriterien des themas entsprechen. 

es gibt hier zwar leute, die vergessen das der aufbau eines bikes individuell und nach dem geschmack des einzelnen erfolgt aber deswegen sich nicht zu trauen ist quatsch!


----------



## dragon07 (27. April 2009)

thoralfw schrieb:


> stell dein bike ruhig rein und steh dazu! es muss natürlich den kriterien des themas entsprechen.
> 
> es gibt hier zwar leute, die vergessen das der aufbau eines bikes individuell und nach dem geschmack des einzelnen erfolgt aber deswegen sich nicht zu trauen ist quatsch!



Jep genau so ist es

Jedem das seine 

Grüße Ike


----------



## volkswagenbike (27. April 2009)

Jetzt mal schluß mit dem Gelaber.

Hab paar kleine Erneuerung von Tiso wollte, mal fragen wie es euch gefällt.





Und Jetzt die Erneuerungen (Tiso Parts)


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2009)

die farbtupfer gefallen grundsätzlich! mein vorschlag wäre aber, den lrs von den unpassenden decals zu befreien. hab den gleichen - mit hilfe eines föhns gings super!

gruß, flo


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2009)

hihi, tiso tuning,... aber dann nen aufgesplissenen zug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexftw (27. April 2009)

Ahjo, wenn auch nicht ganz so nett ausgedrückt, es geht halt um CC und um die Verhältnissmäßigkeit. Was ich sagen wollte: Paar Gramm am Umwerfer rumzusparen macht imho wenig Sinn, wenn man gleichzeitig mit Freeride Pedalen und 'ner riesen Prügel-"Taschen"-Lampe rumfährt. 

Aber klar: Letztendlich jedem das seine.


----------



## crush-er (27. April 2009)

In diesem Sinne..., mein CC-Bike.


----------



## Knacki1 (27. April 2009)

schickes cube!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (27. April 2009)

die SIDney gefällt mir einfach richtig gut. schick


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. April 2009)

Ja, wirklich schönes Rad, nicht nur wegen der Sidney.


----------



## Tundra HT (28. April 2009)

@Volkswagenbike






Bitte Schrauben auf die passenden Längen kürzen! Danke!
@rkersten





Immer wieder sehr geil, das Teil!!!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. April 2009)

@rkersten darf ich fragen mit welcher Cam und vorallem mit welcher Einstellung einer Cam du diese geilen Bilder machst?

Mfg


----------



## Sahnie (28. April 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> @rkersten darf ich fragen mit welcher Cam und vorallem mit welcher Einstellung einer Cam du diese geilen Bilder machst?
> 
> Mfg




Einfach die Bilder anklicken. Rechts stehen die Eigenschaften und die Cam.


----------



## HILLKILLER (28. April 2009)

Laut Fotodaten...Casio EX-S600 

Bald kommen noch Fragen nach dem Geheimnis des grünen Rasens oder der akurat geschlagen/gesägten Holzscheite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (28. April 2009)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> schickes cube!





Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> die SIDney gefällt mir einfach richtig gut. schick





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich schönes Rad, nicht nur wegen der Sidney.



Dankeschön für die Blumen


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (28. April 2009)




----------



## nexx (28. April 2009)

Das gleiche Foto war doch Anfang des Jahres schonmal hierdrin?! Oder gleiche Position mit leicht geänderten Teilen?


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (28. April 2009)

nexx schrieb:


> Das gleiche Foto war doch Anfang des Jahres schonmal hierdrin?! Oder gleiche Position mit leicht geänderten Teilen?


 
änderung größeres foto...
gut aufgepasst..sonst keine hobbies 

nee 2 spacers rausgenommen, der rücken macht et mit..und die barends etwas im radius korrigiert, überlege ob eine dt swiss eine ergänzung wäre.....grübel


----------



## mike49 (29. April 2009)

Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/9/5/5/3/_/large/149.jpg


Schönes Bike und der - eigentlich fast immer unpassende - Red Metal-LRS passt sogar auch dazu...

Nicht so passend finde ich:
- WCS Barends (Vorschlag: rot eloxierte oder weiß)
- Sattel (Vorschlag: SLR TT in weiß)
- Spacerturm


----------



## rkersten (29. April 2009)

thx @billi joe, Tundra HT u.a  

Die Fragen zur Cam wurden ja schon fachmännisch beantwortet. So hervorragend find ich die Bilder garnicht, musste einige schießen und hab 80% aussortiert. Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es leider viel zu wenig. Liegt also vermutlich eher am Rad als an der Kamera das die Bilder so gut ausschauen  Fragen zum Rasen und Holzscheiten beantworte ich dann gern per PM 

@Ruhrtalbiker69 ... 2 spacers rausgenommen, der rücken macht et mit..und die barends etwas im radius korrigiert ... 

was für eine Veränderung! Durch die vielen Spacer und dem positiv ausgerichteten Vorbau wirkt das Rad wie ein Sonntagstourer - optische Meinung (Rücken geht hier natürlich vor) Leitungen wird ich eventuell auch noch ein wenig einkürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (29. April 2009)

ich hab auch gleich gewusst, dass das Rad hier schon so war. dachte schon ich bin auf einer alten seite gelandet 


Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> änderung größeres foto...
> gut aufgepasst..sonst keine hobbies
> 
> nee 2 spacers rausgenommen, der rücken macht et mit..und die barends etwas im radius korrigiert, überlege ob eine dt swiss eine ergänzung wäre.....grübel


und eine dt swiss... ja mach es! wird super aussehen


----------



## xXwannabeXx (29. April 2009)

Kann es sein ,dass der Drössiger Rahmen dem Quantec SLR Racing unglaublich ähnelt?


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (29. April 2009)

kommen beide wohl vermutlich aus dergleichen schmiede

habe mal 2 bikes in natura nebeneinander gesehen.....


----------



## Clemens (29. April 2009)

Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> kommen beide wohl vermutlich aus dergleichen schmiede
> 
> habe mal 2 bikes in natura nebeneinander gesehen.....



Kann der gleiche Hersteller sein, Details sind aber anders (z.B. Führung Bremsleitung Sitzstrebe), Geometrie ist nicht identisch und zudem ist das Quantec SLR deutlich leicher. Kann sein, dass der Quantec Superlight Frame dem Drössiger entspricht.


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2009)

Nein das sind nicht die gleichen Rahmen. Paßt schon alleine von den Geodaten her nicht. Man sieht es auch an ein paar Details, das sie unterschiedlich sind!
@Clemens war schneller


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (29. April 2009)

ich habe nicht nachgemessen, als ich die beiden bikes sah 
so doch noch ein bißchen halbwissen verbreitend:

nennt sich bei quantec MTB-Rahmen Superlight SL..gewicht bei 17" 1470 gr., bei 19" 1530 gr.
das kommt mit dem drössiger sl-rahmen hin, hier gewicht bei 19" 1540 gr....


----------



## Hardraider (29. April 2009)

Meine aktuelle Baustelle schaut so aus: Coustom Lackierung in xtr grau - komplette 952 Gruppe bis auf die kurbel.

Änderungen die noch kommen: Sattelstütze, Laufräder


Lieben gruß 
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2009)

Bis auf die Eierfeile und die etwas lange Kette wunderschön!


----------



## Knacki1 (29. April 2009)

superschönes rad!


----------



## Dynatechrider (29. April 2009)

Sehr schönes stimmiges Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Eierfeile und die etwas lange Kette wunderschön!



Eierfeile? Wenn der Sattel gemeint ist - wer im Glashaus sitzt... 

Sehr sehr schönes C-Dale! Ich hab' mir vor Kurzem den Zwischenstand mal im Photoalbum gegeben. Da war schon klar, dass das schick wird. Was genau wird sich bei LRS und Stütze ändern?



Hardraider schrieb:


> komplette 952 Gruppe bis auf die kurbel.



...und die Bremsen. Was sind das für welche?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2009)

â¬: Hmmm, Doppelpost...


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (29. April 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> : Hmmm, Doppelpost...


 
ja????

kommt noch was


----------



## LeichteGranate (29. April 2009)

HOOCHY MAMA!!!
Geiles Bike, Kette kürzen, andere Sattelklemme und ne schöne Stütze rein, dann ist es perfekt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2009)

Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> ja????
> 
> kommt noch was



Was sollte denn noch kommen?


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eierfeile? Wenn der Sattel gemeint ist - wer im Glashaus sitzt...



Ich fahr doch keinen Tune Speedneedle!? Ich fahr nen Flite TT.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2009)

Lass' deinen Blick mal unter den Sattel schweifen...


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2009)

Ich ließ mehrmals schweifen.
ich seh nix, was mich in ein Glashaus setzen würde...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2009)

Die neue Stütze sieht in der Tat deutlich besser aus.

Das Cannondale ist schön! Alles schön schlicht und stimmig, gefällt mir sehr gut.Das 952er XTR ist eines der schönsten Schaltwerke überhaupt (Hab meines nicht mehr dran, aber schön war's schon.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (29. April 2009)

@ lupus

dachte jetzt kommt der große strafenkatalog


----------



## xXwannabeXx (29. April 2009)

Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> ja????
> 
> kommt noch was



ja kommt noch was !

Gummi auf die Schaltung, Züge richtig verlegen.
Innenzug der Schaltung kürzen+Endkappe drauf.
Bremsleitungen richtig fest machen.
Sattel wenigstens horizontal stellen.
Kette kürzen
Pedal nächstes mal aufm Foto drehen 
und...verdammt da gibts garnix richtiges zu meckern. Sieht richtig gut aus !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bis auf den Namen finde ich das auch gut so!



abwarten........das kommt bei Dir auch noch 

rk


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2009)

Stimmt was Du sagst,der Rüdiger Kupper und der Stefan Lichtner(Bergwerk) machen doch jetzt mit Tannenwald Bikes (Handcraft in Germany) weiter.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Bis auf den Namen finde ich das auch gut so!



abwarten........das kommt bei Dir auch noch 

rk


----------



## Scrat1024 (30. April 2009)

Mein ehemaliges Standard Ghost SE2002...







... und das was ich draus gemacht hab bis jetzt...






Is zwar nicht das Feinste vom Feinsten aber mir reichts soweit erstmal. Fährt jedenfalls Fehlerfrei .

Feedback erwünscht!

Grüße
Scrat1024


----------



## LeichteGranate (30. April 2009)

Schöne Plattformpedale, schöne Pizzateller und n schönen Ständer hast du am CC-Bike! Da is noch Potential, sieht aber schon ganz nett aus, bis auf die roten Sattelflanken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (30. April 2009)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Baustelle schaut so aus: Coustom Lackierung in xtr grau - komplette 952 Gruppe bis auf die kurbel.
> 
> Änderungen die noch kommen: Sattelstütze, Laufräder
> 
> ...




Heiliges Blechle, das ist eines der schönsten CDs, die ich bisher gesehen habe


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Schöne Plattformpedale, schöne Pizzateller und n schönen Ständer hast du am CC-Bike! Da is noch Potential, sieht aber schon ganz nett aus, bis auf die roten Sattelflanken...



Diesmal bin vll. nicht ich der Böse...

So, da heute Ruhetag ist, hatte ich auch keine Lust, mir was Feines als Hintegrund für ein Photo zu suchen... Kommt dann vll. die Tage.
Nochmal das gute Slash mit neuer Thomson Stütze.


----------



## Hardraider (30. April 2009)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Kommentare.

Stütze bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, irgendwas edles aufjedenfall - klemme genau so.

Laufräder werden wohl Tune Prince naben auf NoTubes ZTR RACE Felgen..

Was mir noch den Kopf zermardert... Alle Alu bzw Titan schrauben in Grün oder Orange? 
Eigentlich wollte ich erst Schwarze nehmen, da mein Hauptziel ist, das CD sehr schlicht und edel aufzubauen.. 

Weitere Fotos in meinem Album.. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## chri55 (30. April 2009)

bitte schwarze Schrauben! aufdringliche Eloxalfarben würden alles kaputtmachen. (wie fast jedes Rad, an dem diese vorkommen)


----------



## Cpace (30. April 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Jetzt mal schluß mit dem Gelaber.
> 
> Hab paar kleine Erneuerung von Tiso wollte, mal fragen wie es euch gefällt.
> 
> ...



Aha, was willst du mit den roten Schrauben bewirken? Hab unlängst nen Scott Spark Fahrer gesehen, war sicher teuer sein Rad und hatte auch viele rote Schrauben. Nur schnell war er nicht...


----------



## LeichteGranate (30. April 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> bitte schwarze Schrauben!



Das dachte ich mir auch sofort, als ich deinen Gedanken über farbliche Akzente gelesen habe! 

@Hardraider
Bei ner edlen, leichten Sattelstütze fällt mir immer sofort die Thomson Masterpiece ein. Klemme von Charliemike oder die alte Hope...
Dein geplanter LRS ist ja, deinem Bike entsprechend, pornös!

@Cpace
Wahrscheinlich sollen die Schrauben nette, optische Details sein, die die Farbe der Rahmendecals aufgreifen! Andere Dinge am Bike hätte ich allerdings vorher verändert...


----------



## Cpace (30. April 2009)

zB den Rahmen...


----------



## Lizzard (30. April 2009)

@ Scrat1024: Da fehlen noch Speichenreflektoren...


----------



## Scrat1024 (30. April 2009)

@Lizzard 
Speichenreflektoren sind schon dran... 

@LeichteGranate
Ja der Ständer ist natürlich ein Stilbruch ohne gleichen aber manchmal geht Nutzen vor Aussehen^^


----------



## chri55 (30. April 2009)

Scrat1024 schrieb:


> Ja der Ständer ist natürlich ein Stilbruch ohne gleichen aber manchmal geht Nutzen vor Aussehen^^



der Nutzen eines Ständers geht doch gegen Null...
*überall* gibts Gegenstände, wogegen man das Rad lehnen kann. und wenn nicht (fast ausgeschlossen) legt mans auf den Boden.

es gibt keine Entschuldigung für einen Fahrradständer. einfach unakzeptabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torran (30. April 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ...es gibt keine Entschuldigung für einen Fahrradständer. einfach unakzeptabel



Genau-Ich bin für auspeitschen! ;-)

Lasst mich aber vorher noch meinen Ständer abbauen, damit ich nichts verpasse!


----------



## Scrat1024 (30. April 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> der Nutzen eines Ständers geht doch gegen Null...
> *überall* gibts Gegenstände, wogegen man das Rad lehnen kann. und wenn nicht (fast ausgeschlossen) legt mans auf den Boden.
> 
> es gibt keine Entschuldigung für einen Fahrradständer. einfach unakzeptabel



Hmm ja sicherlich... allerdings bekommt man doch dann sicherlich schnell Schrammen am Rahmen oder? Ich benutze den Ständer meist wenn ich nach einer langen Fahrradtour keine Lust mehr habe und mit der S-Bahn zurück fahre oder wenn ich das Bike mal wasche oder irgendwas repariere... es ist einfach praktisch.

Potential sehe ich da auch noch... mal sehen was ich noch so machen lasse... hat einer noch Ideen? Hier die Konfiguration:

Rahmen: 7005 T6 Disc LTS
Gabel: Rock Shox Tora 318 U-Turn
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore SL
Bremshebel: Avid Juicy 3
Vorbau: GID
Lenker: GID, 600 mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: GID, 31,6 mm
Sattel: Ghost VL 1205
Pedale: Ghost light P
Kurbelsatz: Shimano 442 Octalink
Kassette: Shimano Deore
Innenlager: Shimano
Felgen: Alex DP 17
Naben: Shimano 475 Disc
Speichen: DT Swiss 1,8
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic (2.25 beide)


----------



## Scrat1024 (30. April 2009)

Torran schrieb:


> Genau-Ich bin für auspeitschen! ;-)
> 
> Lasst mich aber vorher noch meinen Ständer abbauen, damit ich nichts verpasse!



 ok wo und wann? xD


----------



## LeichteGranate (30. April 2009)

Runde heute:





Ich habe die Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelklemme getauscht, es kommen noch neue Bremsen und ne neue Kurbel!


----------



## chri55 (30. April 2009)

soo wunderschön!  fast perfekt


----------



## volkswagenbike (30. April 2009)

Vieleicht bin ich hier der einzige aber den Pearl rahmen finde ich nocht so ansprechend


----------



## Thomasino (30. April 2009)

Ganz deiner Meinung....:kotz:


----------



## IceQ- (30. April 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Vieleicht bin ich hier der einzige aber den Pearl rahmen finde ich nocht so ansprechend


 ich find eher die Fox passt nicht ins Bild, aber sonst ists doch okay, ist ja geschmackssache mit der Farbe,a usserdem ist im Wald ne andere Beleuchtung ..


----------



## volkswagenbike (30. April 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung....:kotz:



Aber keine Angst Thomasino dein bike ist das schönste im ganzen forum mein Traum S-Works


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (30. April 2009)

Oh man, Leute...
Der Rahmen ist Geschmacksache, klar! Wenn ich das Bild aber so sehe, fällt mir auf, dass da keine Lenkerstopfen dran sind und zwei verschiedene Bremsscheiben, oder dass man auch über eine gekröpfte Stütze nachdenken könnte, weil der Klemmbereich des Sattels sehr ausgereizt ist...
Aber die konstruktive Kritik lässt hier oft zu Wünschen übrig. Es gibt Räder, die noch große Baustellen sind, andere, wie das leckere C´dale sind schon fast makellos, was die Stimmigkeit des Aufbaus betrifft. Allerdings wird hier eher nach persönlichen Vorlieben geurteilt, als hilfreich und sachdienlich!!!
Grade von einem langjährigen Mitglied wie Thomasino könnte man etwas mehr erwarten.

Naja, Hauptsache mir gefällts


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2009)

LeichteGranate, ich find dein Rad sehr hübsch


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2009)

Auf den älteren Fotos kommt das Bike aber ehrlich gesagt auch besser rüber und wenn man genaue Vergleiche anstellt hat sich - zumindest für meinen Geschmack - die Ausstattung verschlimmbessert.
Die alte XTR Kurbel und der schwarze Vorbau (wenn auch böse negativ montiert) standen dem Bike irgendwie besser.
Auf den alten Fotos gefällt mir das Bike. Nicht meine Farbe, aber ganz coole Optik.


----------



## invincible (30. April 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


>



Das Teil ist eine geile Sau! 
Nur die alte XT ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## SingleLight (1. Mai 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Runde heute:
> Ich habe die Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelklemme getauscht, es kommen noch neue Bremsen und ne neue Kurbel!



Hi,
Du hast die Kurbel getauscht und willst sie nun wieder tauschen? Ein hin und her? Also die XT-Kurbel ist funktionell und gut, auch wenn ich sie Optisch nicht so toll finde. Eigentlich so ein sehr gutes Rad, mich stören nur die Schnellspanner ein wenig Viel Spaß mit dem Rad! Was ist das für ein Sattel  genau? Ach so, Lenkerstopfen rein!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## mistermoo (1. Mai 2009)

silbrig goldig schwarz, sehr schönes bike, ganz mein geschmack 

nur der sattel wäre nichts für mein hinterteil, schleppe vermutlich auch mehr gewicht mit, wo von auszugehen ist bisher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (1. Mai 2009)

Moin,
in näherer Zukunft werde ich die Bremsen tauschen und die alte, neue Kurbel kommt wieder ran. Auf der Änderungsliste stehen aber auch noch LRS, Steuersatz, Schnellspanner, eventuell Sattelstütze und Kleinteile, wie die Lenkerstopfen!
Der Sattel ist ein gestrippter SLR, den ich dann noch ein wenig mit dem Dremel bearbeitet habe. 

MfG Moritz


----------



## dragon07 (1. Mai 2009)

Hi 

Schönes Pearl, das mit der Kurbel verstehe ich funktionell mag die XT sein aber Optisch hm ? 

Soo meins mal wieder gab ein   upgrade.










Grüße Ike


----------



## Domme02 (1. Mai 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schönes Pearl, das mit der Kurbel verstehe ich funktionell mag die XT sein aber Optisch hm ?
> 
> ...


schönes Teil. Warum hast du dir eine Sid gekauft? Warst du mit der Reba nicht mehr zufrieden?
Und die Rocket Ron Reifen sind auch nicht mehr drauf. Hast du jetzt seit Hellental angst, dass dir nochmal die Luft ausgeht?


----------



## chriiss (1. Mai 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung....:kotz:



Diese Aussage ist aber ziemlich gewagt, wenn man ein Spezi fährt, das aussieht wie ein Corratec vor 10 Jahren - womit ich nicht mal sagen möchte dass es hässlich ist!

Das Pear sticht eben aus der Masse heraus - ich finde den Rahmen klasse und der Aufbau ist zumindest funktionell


----------



## dragon07 (1. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> schönes Teil. Warum hast du dir eine Sid gekauft? Warst du mit der Reba nicht mehr zufrieden?
> Und die Rocket Ron Reifen sind auch nicht mehr drauf. Hast du jetzt seit Hellental angst, dass dir nochmal die Luft ausgeht?



Hi

Bei der Reba Pfiff das Öl aus der  Motion Control Einheit auserdem fand ich sie etwas zu schwer für das Bike.

Der RoRon ist nie mein Ding gewesen er mag  gut sein aber sobalt es nass wird baut er ziemlich schnell ab, nicht so extrem wie der NoNi  aber schon recht stark, dann empfinde ich das ansprechen auf Lenkbewegungen  verzögert, durchstich hate ich auch wieder   außerdem Probiere ich   gern mal was neues aus.  

Der Aspen ist schon recht cool

Grüße Ike


----------



## mystahr (1. Mai 2009)

Ich find das Pearl top. Mal etwas anderes zwischen all den Scotts. Auch die silbernen Parts sind konsequent durchgezogen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2009)

Das Pearl Anorexia ist absolut top, verdient aber auf jeden Fall bessere Bilder.
Auch wenn es letzte Seite schon war, ich wollte ja bessere Bilder nachreichen...









Bin am überlegen, mir vll. eine silberne Sid zuzulegen. Also noch vom alten Modell.
Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Triturbo (1. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön, aber m.Mn. mit der alten Magura viel besser als mit so einer schmächtigen Sid.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Mai 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Pearl Anorexia ist absolut top, verdient aber auf jeden Fall bessere Bilder.
> Auch wenn es letzte Seite schon war, ich wollte ja bessere Bilder nachreichen...



Dualcontrol...igittigittigitt...
Aber auch 11-23? Löblich!


----------



## chri55 (1. Mai 2009)

geiles Rad. würde definitiv die Magura drin lassen. die silberne Thomson kommt im Fusion Rahmen gut rüber. 
ich persönlich würde noch die Felgenaufkleber abpopeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2009)

Danke 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Dualcontrol...igittigittigitt...


Ja, ich weiß, Geschmackssache  Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Aber auch 11-23? Löblich!


Natürlich. Hier brauch' ich nicht mehr als 2-fach und 11-23. Auch das kleinere Blatt ist bisher lediglich <5km gefahren.



your enemy schrieb:


> geiles Rad. würde definitiv die Magura drin lassen. die silberne Thomson kommt im Fusion Rahmen gut rüber.
> ich persönlich würde noch die Felgenaufkleber abpopeln.


Danke. Die Magura funktioniert bestens (auf jeden Fall meine beste Gabel bisher), nur baut sie mir ein Quäntchen zu hoch und >1900g sind auch schon 'ne klare Ansage (O.K., ich weiß, das macht den Kohl wohl nicht sooo fett).
Das mit der Thomson war ein Versuch, der geglückt ist - ich wollte die Fusion Stütze durch eine Thomson austauschen und hab's dann mal mit der silbernen Variante versucht (u.a. auch wegen des guten Preises in 27,2mm).


----------



## LeichteGranate (1. Mai 2009)

@Lupus
Ich finde das Bike so wie es da steht auch gar nicht verkehrt! Ich würde die Front komplett schwarz lassen und die Kohl, die du für die Sid eingeplant hast, erstmal in die Laufräder investieren. Bitte bau keine popelige, alte Sid ins Rad!!! Lieber ne 07er Reba.


----------



## arne1907 (1. Mai 2009)

chriiss schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist aber ziemlich gewagt, wenn man ein Spezi fährt, das aussieht wie ein Corratec vor 10 Jahren - womit ich nicht mal sagen möchte dass es hässlich ist!



Naja, zumindest muss man ein Bike von vor 10 Jahren suchen um einen
Rahmen zu finden der zumindest so ähnlich aussieht.

Bei den meißten anderen Bikes findet man auf Anhieb 10 oder mehr Fabrikate die bis auf Farbe fast identisch aussehen.


----------



## chri55 (1. Mai 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Bei den meißten anderen Bikes findet man auf Anhieb 10 oder mehr Fabrikate die bis auf Farbe fast identisch aussehen.



wird wohl damit zusammenhängen, dass sich diese Form durch das beste Verhältnis aus Steifigkeit und Gewicht bewährt hat.
die Corratecs sind aus irgendeinem Grund nicht sonderlich beliebt.


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Mai 2009)

@ dragon07: Gefällt mir echt gut, vorallem die Sid mit ihrer Farbgebung passt sehr gut. schönes Radl!
@ lupus_bhg: schöne Kulisse fürn sinnvoll aufgebautes Bike. Morgen gibts bei mir auch mal wieder die "Flachland-Kassette" *g*


----------



## scapin-biker (2. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen aus Bayern !

So, nun ist auch mein Italiener fertig. Ich denke ein doch sehr gelungenes Einzelstück.


----------



## volkswagenbike (2. Mai 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest muss man ein Bike von vor 10 Jahren suchen um einen
> Rahmen zu finden der zumindest so ähnlich aussieht.
> 
> Bei den meißten anderen Bikes findet man auf Anhieb 10 oder mehr Fabrikate die bis auf Farbe fast identisch aussehen.




Kann ich nur zustimmen der mit abstand geilste Rahmen 
S-Works S-Works S-Works


----------



## LeichteGranate (2. Mai 2009)

Ich finde, das Scapin ist ein Bike mit Potential. Schöner, exclusiver Carbonrahmen. Ich würde alle silbernen Teile durch schwarze ersetzen, bzw. die Fox schwarz pulvern und andere Bremsscheiben montieren. Ich denke, dann wäre der Aufbau nicht mehr so unruhig und der Rahmen stünde auch mehr im Mittelpunkt.

Ich finde es auch gut, dass Specialized sich vom Rest abhebt...


----------



## mike49 (2. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen aus Bayern !
> 
> So, nun ist auch mein Italiener fertig. Ich denke ein doch sehr gelungenes Einzelstück.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 161945


Moin!

Ganz nett, aber noch mit Optimierungspotential:

- Das Silber der Fox passt gar nicht -> weiß oder schwarz
- Gold der Bremsscheiben passt auch nicht -> tauschen!
- fiese Griffe bzw. Bar-ends (auch wenn sie bequem sind)

Wenn das alles erledigt ist, kann man dann noch über eine weiße (evtl. auch schwarze) Bremse mit Carbon-Griffen nachdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> @Lupus
> Ich finde das Bike so wie es da steht auch gar nicht verkehrt! Ich würde die Front komplett schwarz lassen und die Kohl, die du für die Sid eingeplant hast, erstmal in die Laufräder investieren. Bitte bau keine popelige, alte Sid ins Rad!!! Lieber ne 07er Reba.


Danke, danke. Beim LRS bin ich auch schon oft am hin und her überlegen gewesen. 
Und bei der Gabel... muss ich halt gucken. Aber hier scheinen ja wirklich viele was gegen die alte Sid zu haben - bei 61kg sollte die doch nicht so problematisch sein. Optisch wär's doch sicher auch nicht so der Reinfall!?

Beim Scapin stören mich eigentlich lediglich die Barends (einfache wären da schöner) und der weiße Vorbau. Achso, und ein schöneres Photo, wo es zumindest auf dem Boden steht. Der LRS passt überraschend gut.


----------



## scapin-biker (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle Kollegen,

*@ LeichteGranate* - ja ja , stimmt schon, die Fox passt nicht wirklich. Aber für ne neue Fox, oder pulvern ist mein Konto leider zur Zeit zu klein.
Thema Bremsscheiben, kommen noch "normale" SL Scheiben drauf.

*@ mike49* - wie gesagt, Fox sollte anders werden. Frage: welche goldenen Bremsscheiben ??? Ist durch das Licht so entstanden. Zudem gibt es keine Louise BAT Ventidisc in Gold. Kommen bald SL Scheiben drauf. Thema Griffe: nicht wirklich toll, aber für mich perfekt zum fahren. (Probleme mit den Händen). Sollte nur die Bar-Ends abschrauben.

Also Leute bis dann.

M.R.


----------



## Stemmel (2. Mai 2009)

Einfach nur


----------



## fenderfreak (2. Mai 2009)

mein bike


----------



## Knacki1 (2. Mai 2009)

da fehlen bike klamotten, clickies und helm


----------



## Tanic (2. Mai 2009)

Naja, für`n Eisdielen-Posing wirds noch reichen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2009)

genau SO siehts aus


----------



## gtbiker (3. Mai 2009)

Eisdielen-Posing mit nem Canyon? Welch armselige Welt....das Bild hat aber durchaus Style!


----------



## Triturbo (3. Mai 2009)

Das Avalanche gefällt mir, nur die Faschenhalter sind absolut nicht mein Ding. Die Geo ist super gelungen, hab auch noch eins stehen und trotz SR XCM und Alivio fahr ich mit dem Rad sehr sehr gern.


----------



## conanfighter (5. Mai 2009)

Nach 3 Tagen Werkstatt Aufenthalt endlich wieder in meiner Ophut. Riesiges Giant XTC2 in XL mit neuen Ergon GP1 und Sau schnellenRaceKing 2,2


----------



## Northern lite (5. Mai 2009)

jetzt erzähle nicht, dass das Rad in der Werkstatt war um Griffe und Reifen wechseln zu lassen....


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (5. Mai 2009)

:d


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (5. Mai 2009)

und wovon soll die liebe gilde der fahrradwerkstätten leben???

..kostet halt geld  wer es hat...


----------



## schtrietfaidor (5. Mai 2009)

Ganz in weiss (dafür nicht ganz sauber), das Diamondback.
Rahmen: Vertec Team (~1,4kg) von 2007, als Diamondback noch gute Rahmen über den Teich geschippert hat...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Mai 2009)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Ganz in weiss (dafür nicht ganz sauber), das Diamondback.
> Rahmen: Vertec Team (~1,4kg) von 2007, als Diamondback noch gute Rahmen über den Teich geschippert hat...


Mir gefällt´s!


----------



## #easy# (5. Mai 2009)

mir gefällt es auch 

Kurbel könnte noch schwarz sein und was sind das denn für Pedale???
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Mai 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> mir gefällt es auch
> 
> Kurbel könnte noch schwarz sein und was sind das denn für Pedale???
> easy


könnten ritchey v4 pro sein. fahre die auch udn ich find die super. vorallem sind sie leichter und billiger als die shimano XTR.


----------



## SingleLight (5. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> könnten ritchey v4 pro sein. fahre die auch udn ich find die super. vorallem sind sie leichter und billiger als die shimano XTR.



Jo sehen so aus, habe ich auch, der Bewegungsfreiraum ist supi und das ein aus klicken funktioniert sehr gut, man muss nur die richtigen Pedalplatten benutzen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## scapin-biker (5. Mai 2009)

schönes Bike ! Vielleicht noch ne XTR ?!


----------



## #easy# (5. Mai 2009)

ok danke 

ich fahre ja die Look und bin von den Dingern begeistert

und die gibt es auch in weiß.......... würde ja auch passen wie ich finde
easy


----------



## schtrietfaidor (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,



#easy# schrieb:


> mir gefällt es auch
> 
> Kurbel könnte noch schwarz sein und was sind das denn für Pedale???
> easy



genau, richtig: es sind die Ritchey Pro V4.
Bin auch zufrieden damit.
Das Bike hat seine erste Feuertaufe auch mit Bravour bestanden ;-)

Es kam auch gut, die weißen Ritchey-Griffe gegen Lenkerband zu tauschen. Das hält genauso bombenfest und ist griffig genug.

Nur für das Lockout-Hebel habe ich noch keine endgültige Lösung. Die Position ist derzeit alles andere als optimal.
Näher ran geht nicht, da kommt er der Rapidfire in die Quere...


----------



## schtrietfaidor (5. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> schönes Bike ! Vielleicht noch ne XTR ?!



Ich schiele eher auf eine Truvativ Noir 3.3...
...wenn es sich der Sparstrumpf wieder erholt hat...


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Mai 2009)

Oder eine FSA, die würde an dem Bike richtig gut kommen.
Schönes Diamond Back.
Mach mal Fotos ohne den Halter und von der Antriebsseite


----------



## schtrietfaidor (5. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Oder eine FSA, die würde an dem Bike richtig gut kommen.



Oh ja, wem sagst Du das. Eine FSA K-Force Light passt besser als alles andere, ist aber gleich wieder unverschämt teuer...

Wenn man den Aspekt mal außen vor läßt, wäre ein LRS Fulcrum Red Metal Zero meine erste Wahl 



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mach mal Fotos ohne den Halter und von der Antriebsseite



Das ist etwas älter:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. Mai 2009)

Find ich sehr geil! Gehört auf eine Rennstrecke!

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (5. Mai 2009)

@schtrietfaidor

Das ist etwas älter:





[/QUOTE]


Wie wärs mit einer Rotor Agilis?


----------



## scapin-biker (5. Mai 2009)

@ schtrietfaidor:

Du schreibst von Red Metal Zero !!

Ich habe sie, seit 1 Woche. Absolut tolle und steife Laufräder. Klar preislich in oberster Liga, aber sie sinds wert.

So als Anreiz: geh auf meine scapin-biker, da hab ich Bilder.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Find ich sehr geil! Gehört auf eine Rennstrecke!
> 
> Mfg



Ohne Pedale?


----------



## chri55 (5. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Red Metal Zero !!



hab grad mal gegoogelt...  sind ja für einen CC-LRS für *den* Preis ganz schön schwer.


----------



## rboncube (5. Mai 2009)

Finde diese ganzen hochpreisigen Systemlaufräder überteuert. Lieber selbst was leichtes aufbauen (lassen).

Das DB ist echt scharf. Da passt sogar der weisse Lenker/Vorbau.Was wiegt die Kiste denn?

Gruß René


----------



## scapin-biker (5. Mai 2009)

@ your enemy.

Was ist an denen bitte schwer. Im Vergleich zu den Mavic SLR sinds zusammen 48g.

Das ist soviel wie 3 Radl Wurst. Also entschuldige mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyShocky (5. Mai 2009)

Er will damit bestimmt sagen,dass es für die Hälfte des Geldes wohl einen gleichschweren,gleichstabilen LRS gibt...


----------



## chri55 (5. Mai 2009)

klar entschuldige ich 
aber fast 1500g sind schon recht viel für das Geld. bei guter Steifigkeit kann man mit einem traditionellen LRS bestimmt unter 1300g für ähnliches Geld aufbauen. (Schätzung) und gerade an den Laufrädern ist das gesparte Gewicht nicht zu unterschätzen.

finds halt schade, dass man nur der Optik wegen auf einen System-LRS zurückgreift, obwohl der offensichtlich schlechtere Leistung fürs selbe Geld bietet. Optik vor Funktion?

aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## morph027 (6. Mai 2009)

Schickes Vertec, würde mir auch gut stehen  Was ist denn das für ein Sattel?


----------



## Triturbo (6. Mai 2009)

Find den Preis auch total Ã¼bertrieben. Meiner wiegt 1575g und hat mich 300â¬ gekostet und dann nochmal 75g fÃ¼r 400â¬, total Ã¼bertrieben genau wie der Mavic SLR und die XTR Teile.


----------



## lateville (6. Mai 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Find den Preis auch total übertrieben. Meiner wiegt 1575g und hat mich 300 gekostet und dann nochmal 75g für 400, total übertrieben genau wie der Mavic SLR und die XTR Teile.



Fahr die Zeros!!!... und Du würdes anders berichten!


----------



## schtrietfaidor (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo @lle,
da will ich mal die Kommentare beantworten:



billi joe schrieb:


> Find ich sehr geil! Gehört auf eine Rennstrecke!


Wohl wahr! War schon und wird bald wieder 



crush-er schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer Rotor Agilis?


Hey, kann ich bis dato noch gar nicht.
Sehr schönes Teil! Hatte auch schon an einer 2er-Kombi gedacht. Danke für den Tipp!



scapin-biker schrieb:


> So als Anreiz: geh auf meine scapin-biker, da hab ich Bilder.


Die passen zu Deinem Bike auch wie die Faust aufs Auge. Schick schick.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Ohne Pedale?


Hehe, wär doch mal was. Manche fahrn ja auch ohne Gänge...



rboncube schrieb:


> Das DB ist echt scharf. Da passt sogar der weisse Lenker/Vorbau.Was wiegt die Kiste denn?


Mit den 2.1er Nobby Nics 10,3kg.



morph027 schrieb:


> Schickes Vertec, würde mir auch gut stehen  Was ist denn das für ein Sattel?


Ein ganz billischer XLC Pro  Sattel und Stütze werden aber noch getauscht. Meinem Hintern gefällt die Kombination noch net.


----------



## scapin-biker (6. Mai 2009)

lateville schrieb:


> Fahr die Zeros!!!... und Du würdes anders berichten!


 
Muß ich Dir recht geben. Diese SLR (Systemlaufräder) sind jeden Cent wert !!!!


----------



## Scalpi (6. Mai 2009)

...den SLR gibt es doch mitlerweile schon für 499...
(Bike-Components.de)


----------



## scapin-biker (6. Mai 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...den SLR gibt es doch mitlerweile schon für 499...
> (Bike-Components.de)


 
Hey, gut erkannt. Es gibt aber Menschen die legen viel Wert auf neuestes Material. 499,- der preis für die 2008er Modelle.
Zudem heißt SLR - Systemlaufradsatz -.
Wir sprechen hier von den Fulcrum Red Metal Zero.


----------



## schwalmtalbiker (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Copperhead 3...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343608 
...und Focus Black Forest 09
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/347158


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (7. Mai 2009)

Gute Morgen, so mein kleines ist nun endlich fast fahrfertig.


Geändert werden noch Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze/Sattel/Griffe und natürlich die *vordere Bremsleitung (Bremse günstig erworben und leider keine Leitung zu Hause um neu anzutüdeln)*. Gabel soll noch von ca. 125 auf 90-100 runter, mal sehen was da möglich ist.

Gewicht der Bremsscheiben und Adapter fehlt mir noch (vergessen zu wiegen). Im Moment sinds 11.5 kg, hoffe noch ca. 1kg bezahlbar abzuspecken. Der LRS bleibt erstmal, zu leicht will ich bei 88 kg Lebendgewicht nicht riskieren. 

Wieviel kann man ca. beim Einsatz von Titanschrauben sparen?

Ach ja die Cam ist urrralt, somit miese quali.


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Mai 2009)

Titanschrauben bringes für dein Vorhaben Preis/leistungsmäßig nicht.
Das größte Potential bei deinen Vorgaben Sehe ich in der Einheit. Sattel-Sattelstütze und Vorbau-Lenker Kombi.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## doubelyu (7. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meins:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/347552

Es kommt noch nen Tune Flaschenhalter hin, XT-DT4.2 LRS, anderer Vorbau + Lenker
Dann schließe ich mein Projekt ab!


----------



## LeichteGranate (7. Mai 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> Hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte schön!

Bevor du dein Projekt abschließt, kauf dir doch lieber einen leichten LRS!


----------



## doubelyu (7. Mai 2009)

Danke

Des mit dem LRS versteh ich net... ich der XT - DT 4.2 wiegt 1680 gramm. ich finde das leicht genug, sind 250 gramm weniger wie mein jetziger. außerdem sollte er Stabil und Steif genug sein für mein Gewicht von 80-82 kg


----------



## Triturbo (7. Mai 2009)

Ich würde den XTR DT 4.2 nehmen, der ist nochmal 105g lechter und kostet nicht die Welt. Außerdem sind die XTR Naben edeler als die ''doofen'' XT. Sonst gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut, die Magura passt super zum Rahmen.


----------



## LeichteGranate (7. Mai 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> Des mit dem LRS versteh ich net... ich der XT - DT 4.2 wiegt 1680 gramm. ich finde das leicht genug, sind 250 gramm weniger wie mein jetziger. außerdem sollte er Stabil und Steif genug sein für mein Gewicht von 80-82 kg



Mit dem DT-Speichenrechner komme ich, mit Gewichtsangabe von weightweenies, mit Aero-Speichen und Alunippeln auf ca. 1650g und dann brauchst du noch CL-Scheiben...
Mit XTR-Naben bist du dann bei ca. 1520g.
Mit Comp-Speichen und Messingnippeln hast du dann jeweils ca. 150g mehr pro LRS!

Es ist ja auch wichtig, was dein Budget zulässt. Ein schickes, funktionales Bike hast du ja schon


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Mai 2009)

@ doubelyu: Wenn Du nicht überzeugter Anhänger dieses Produkts bist, dann nimm lieber 15g mehr in Kauf und nimm einen unproblematischen Flaschenhalter statt des Wasserträgers. So ausgereizt ist Dein Rad doch nicht, daß Du wegen der paar Gramm Dich mit dem Krampf rumärgerst.
Ein paar Weightweenies schwören drauf, ich weiß, aber die meisten haben die Dinger wieder runtergeschmissen.

Das Rad gefällt mir recht gut.


----------



## doubelyu (7. Mai 2009)

Danke an alle!
Ja den Flaschenhalter hab ich am Hardtail, der kommt aber ans Fully, weil ich des HT verkauf...hab ihn also schon länger daheim rumfliegen....
Ja die 300 euro für den XTR-4.2 LRS sind mir auch zu viel, kost ja doppelt so viel wie der XT-4.2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (7. Mai 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> Ja die 300 euro für den XTR-4.2 LRS sind mir auch zu viel, kost ja doppelt so viel wie der XT-4.2



Also bei Actionsports kostet ein XR4.2d mit XT, der bei 1680g liegt, 255!!!
Für 150 bekommst du eher nen LRS mit 1800g oder mehr! Oder kaufst du gebrauchte Laufräder?
Ich schreibe das jetzt nur, damit du nicht enttäuscht bist, wenn deine Laufräder ankommen und "viel" mehr wiegen als du dachtest.


----------



## doubelyu (7. Mai 2009)

ne, schau nochmal bei den nicht konfigurierbaren!!!


----------



## Vash (7. Mai 2009)

Hier meins


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (7. Mai 2009)

Ja wo ist es denn


----------



## doubelyu (7. Mai 2009)

hehe ich se ach kenns:

aber ich denke er meint dieses hier.... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343860


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Mai 2009)

Dann doch direkt so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (7. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön, würde nur zu gern wissen, wie sich eine weiße Gabel vorne machen würde - wird aber wahrscheinlich dann zu weiß sein.


----------



## Triturbo (7. Mai 2009)

Hab mal weiße Decals gemacht, so würd ich es machen:


----------



## Vash (7. Mai 2009)

Ohh Danke.. ich seh es bei mir aber wenn ich die Seite aufmach ..nundenn..weise Gabel -- da sieht man den Staub von trockenem Boden zu arg =)


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> Ohh Danke.. ich seh es bei mir aber wenn ich die Seite aufmach ..nundenn..weise Gabel -- da sieht man den Staub von trockenem Boden zu arg =)


wers ein fahrrad liebt, der putzt es doch sowieso nach jeder ausfahrt!!

@Tyler1977   bist du mit der Sid zufrieden? welche sid ist das?


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (7. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> Ohh Danke.. ich seh es bei mir aber wenn ich die Seite aufmach ..nundenn..weise Gabel -- da sieht man den Staub von trockenem Boden zu arg =)



stell dich nicht so an^^ hab auch ne weiße magura aber der staub den du meinst sihet man gar nicht so stark, aber mein bike ist eh immer dreckig


----------



## Vash (7. Mai 2009)

Nach jeder größeren und wenns richtig dreckig ist--Ja. 
Das is mein Rad was Tyler gepostet hat. Er war so nett weil ichs vergeigt hab =). Das ist die SID World Cup 100mm. Bin sehr zufrieden damit oder willst du was bestimmtes wissen?

Den Staub den ich mein sieht man schon =). Aber so ernst sollte das nicht genommen werden, einmal mit nem Tuch drüber und es is wieder Ok.


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> Nach jeder größeren und wenns richtig dreckig ist--Ja.
> Das is mein Rad was Tyler gepostet hat. Er war so nett weil ichs vergeigt hab =). Das ist die SID World Cup. Bin sehr zufrieden damit oder willst du was bestimmtes wissen?


Spricht die Sid eher auf kleinere oder nur auf grobe Schläge an? Ist es schwer das Setup zu finden oder erleichtert das die Skala an der Gabel? naja für mich kommt sowieso nur die Sid Race in Frage und die ist ja bestimmt schlechter.


----------



## ullertom (7. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Dann doch direkt so...



hast du ein neue`s Bike???


----------



## Vash (7. Mai 2009)

Das ist mein Bike. Er hats für mich gepostet =). Auf kleine Schläge spricht meine jetzt nicht an. Da muss schon bissel was kommen aber man kann sie auch Butterweich einstellen dann wippt sie aber bei jedem Tritt mit. Auf meiner Page is nochmal ein Foto wo sie besser zu sehen ist. Die Race ist was Federung angeht nicht schlechter. Nur "schwerer".


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> Das ist mein Bike. Er hats für mich gepostet =). Auf kleine Schläge spricht meine jetzt nicht an. Da muss schon bissel was kommen aber man kann sie auch Butterweich einstellen dann wippt sie aber bei jedem Tritt mit. Auf meiner Page is nochmal ein Foto wo sie besser zu sehen ist. Die Race ist was Federung angeht nicht schlechter. Nur "schwerer".


was meinst du mit "einstellen"?? über den Luftdruck? aber wenn ich den doch verringer, kann die gabel doch auch schneller durchschlagen. 
Das hört sich doch gut an. Soooooo viel Komfort brauche ich persönlich beim HT sowieso nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vash (7. Mai 2009)

Zum einen Luftdruck zum andern kannste glaub auch noch justieren wenn du die Schutzkappe entfernst, meint zumindest mein Gefährte der seit jahren SID fährt. Ich hab das Teil erst seit einer Woche und bin am einfahren. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht Hand angelegt da die Gabel auch beängstgend gut auf mein Gewicht/Vorlieben eingestellt ist (Zufall mit Vorliebe das Gewicht hab ich in der Wegkstatt angegeben das sies gleich grob machen). 
Ich fahr die auch relativ hart.  Is ja ein HARDtail *Witz des Jahres*


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> Zum einen Luftdruck zum andern kannste glaub auch noch justieren wenn du die Schutzkappe entfernst, meint zumindest mein Gefährte der seit jahren SID fährt. Ich hab das Teil erst seit einer Woche und bin am einfahren. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht Hand angelegt da die Gabel auch beängstgend gut auf mein Gewicht/Vorlieben eingestellt ist (Zufall mit Vorliebe das Gewicht hab ich in der Wegkstatt angegeben das sies gleich grob machen).
> Ich fahr die auch relativ hart.  Is ja ein HARDtail *Witz des Jahres*


ja sehe ich auch so. im moment bin ich sowieso nur eine sehr harte Tora mit Stahlfeder gewohnt. Ich bin einfach zu leicht für die dienger mit Stahlfeder. Die sid könnte ich dann ja auf jeden Fall besser einstellen. Außerdem hab ich dann nicht mehr 2,2kg+LR unter dem Lenker. wird auch zeit


----------



## Vash (7. Mai 2009)

entweder das oder du schreibst mich nechste Woche mal über ne PM an. Dann weis ich wie die genau Tickt. Wollte eigendlich ne Magura dran haben aber Ghost versendet nur in ihrem Aufbau. Nachrüsten - ne andere Gabel is mir dann zu teuer gewesen da die ja nicht schlecht sein kann. Das war zumindest mein Gedanke und bis jetzt bin ich Top zufrieden damit.


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> entweder das oder du schreibst mich nechste Woche mal über ne PM an. Dann weis ich wie die genau Tickt. Wollte eigendlich ne Magura dran haben aber Ghost versendet nur in ihrem Aufbau. Nachrüsten - ne andere Gabel is mir dann zu teuer gewesen da die ja nicht schlecht sein kann. Das war zumindest mein Gedanke und bis jetzt bin ich Top zufrieden damit.


das hört sich doch gut an. Die Magura Durin (die meinst du bestimmt) ist für mich zum Nachrüsten aber zu teuer. ( durin ca. 500, sid 375 im internet) Außerdem höre ich im Moment nur gute Erfahrungen von der Sid.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (7. Mai 2009)

ich würde mal sagen du bist im falschen thread. es gibt soooo viele sid, durin etc themen. hier geht es um komplette bikes


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen du bist im falschen thread. es gibt soooo viele sid, durin etc themen. hier geht es um komplette bikes


ja da hast du recht. aber ich wollte eigentlich nur eben fragen und jetzt wurden es doch mehrere posts. sorry


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2009)

Nabend.
Hab auch mal was neues dran.
Vorne Ashima ultralite 160mm und einen SLR TT. 
Kommt noch eine Ashima Scheibe und ein par andere Schrauben dann ist es feritg.



9,3 KG

LG DaviD


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Mai 2009)

Das Quantec gefällt mir sehr gut! Sieht nach ´nem sehr soliden Bike aus!

Gruß, Flo


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Hab auch mal was neues dran.
> Vorne Ashima ultralite 160mm und einen SLR TT.
> Kommt noch eine Ashima Scheibe und ein par andere Schrauben dann ist es feritg.
> ...



hat eigentlich noch keiner wegen deinen fehlende Lenkerendkappen gemeckert?
glaube mich zu entsinnen, das die bei einigen rennen pflicht sind...?
oder nur bei UCI und Bundesliga?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (8. Mai 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch keiner wegen deinen fehlende Lenkerendkappen gemeckert?
> glaube mich zu entsinnen, das die bei einigen rennen pflicht sind...?
> oder nur bei UCI und Bundesliga?



Wie Lenkerkappen pflicht?


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2009)

Ne das ist schon so. Bei mir hat aber auch noch keiner was gesagt


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist so!
Ich fahre auch bundesliga abergesagt hat auch keiner was zu mir.
Aber ich mache später mal welche drauf.


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich welche aus Carbon finde zu einem guten Kurs dann mache ich welche dran!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2009)

geht ja eigentlich drun, das bei nem lenker ohne hoernchen was drauf ist. kommt vom rr, da haben sie sich reihen weise bei stuerzen loecher in die schenkel gestanzt


----------



## dragon07 (8. Mai 2009)

@[email protected] und wie ist dein Eindruck von der  Ashima in 160 mm, habe die Scheibe als 140mm hinten und bin bis her Begeistert. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2009)

bin bisher einmal den berg runter und wieder rauf. Heute werde ich sie mal testen 
Nosch schleift sie wie verückt hoffe das bekomme ich bis Saalhausen weg.
Wie muss man eine Scheibe überhaupt einfahren?


----------



## rboncube (8. Mai 2009)

War bei meinen Windcuttern auch am Anfang. Die ersten 150 km eine Katastrophe von der Bremsleistung und vom Schleifen her. Aber dann echt super, viel besser als die orginal Martascheiben. Und vor allem, auch bei Nässe kaum quietschen. Ich glaub ich war in Münsingen der leiseste von allen Startern
Eingebremst hab ich sie so. Zuerst ein paar Vollbremsungen und dann ab ins Gelände und normale Touren fahren.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MARKG (8. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Sehr schön, würde nur zu gern wissen, wie sich eine weiße Gabel vorne machen würde - wird aber wahrscheinlich dann zu weiß sein.


Hallo
Guckst du hier!!!


----------



## Domme02 (8. Mai 2009)

MARKG schrieb:


> Hallo
> Guckst du hier!!!



imo passt die weiße besser, da auch das steuerrohr weiß ist und es so gut in einander übergeht.


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Mai 2009)

ganz meiner meinung. beim vorjahresmodell mit schwarzem Steuerrohr passt wiederum ne schwarze gable besser. ansonsten: top bike!


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (8. Mai 2009)

Nochmal hier mit schöner "landschaft"/Trail


----------



## MARKG (8. Mai 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> ganz meiner meinung. beim vorjahresmodell mit schwarzem Steuerrohr passt wiederum ne schwarze gable besser. ansonsten: top bike!


Hallo
Ich fand die weisse Sid auch schöner als die schwarze! Hab jetzt noch ein paar Umbauten vorgenommen Sram XO Grip Shift und Laufradsatz und Sattel und Latex Schläuche werde in kürze mal ein Aktuelles Foto einstellen .


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2009)

hübsches Rotwild 

morgen stell ich mal neues Pic meines Boliden mit neuer Gabel rein (auch ne Magura ^^ aber eher ne seltenere hier =P)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Mai 2009)

Feines Rotwild 
Ab in den Rotwild Ritter Thread


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2009)

JJ-Zweiradsport Teamrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (9. Mai 2009)

Hi

@IGGY einfach Sahne, genau mein Ding. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## dragon07 (9. Mai 2009)

Gewicht?


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2009)

Noch nicht nachgewogen. Mache ich am Mo und poste es dann hier!


----------



## 4l3x (9. Mai 2009)

das Müsing sah besser aus...


----------



## Hanxs (9. Mai 2009)

Mein neuer Begleiter.
Nicht unbedingt High-End aber mir gefällts.


----------



## Knacki1 (9. Mai 2009)

fährt sich verdammt gut


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Mai 2009)

Das Radon find ich geil! Schlicht schwarz elegant schnell. Nur die Felgenaufkleber wären bei mir weg..


Mfg


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

so dann mal meine aktuelle schüssel mit neuer gabel since today


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (9. Mai 2009)

Das KTM find ich toll, besonders die Farbe und die Rahmenformen. Die Basis stimmt schon mal.

Dagegen das Radon als schnelles Racebike gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre aber noch was.


----------



## chri55 (9. Mai 2009)

find den KTM Rahmen sehr sexy, besonders in der Farbe.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Mai 2009)

@ Groudon du bist auf gutem Wege. Ich würde als nächstes mal dafür sorgen dass hinten und vorne ne Scheibenbremse drankommt..und dieser Sattel oder Sofa..den gegen was einfaches wie ein Selle Italia Slr getauscht und schon wirkt das ganze Rad sportlicher und hochwertiger.. Dann halt teuer: Ne schicke Kurbel.

Mfg


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

es kommt als nächste INvestition erstmla die SLX Kurbel und dann geht hinten erstmla leider keene Scheibe, weil das der Rahmen ne hergibt ... muss halt neuer Rahmen aber es geht och erstmal so


----------



## Tundra HT (9. Mai 2009)

@Groudon

Es gibt von Point einen Adapter, wo man einen alten Rahmen, der nicht auf Disc´s ausgelegt ist zum Disc Rahmen umrüsten kann.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Northern lite (9. Mai 2009)

würde ich nicht machen... lieber hinten ne HS33 montieren... dann bist Du wenigstens hinten und vorn hydraulisch gebremst

würde (für mich) passen als Scheibe und V-Brake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Mai 2009)

Mit Riser gekürzt auf 650mm. Fährt sich einfach besser und die Umgewöhnung beim Wechsel aufs Fully und umgekehrt ist kleiner.


----------



## IceQ- (9. Mai 2009)

Sau schnell, sau leicht, aber hässlich und unbequem! P.S. wehe es gibt nen Kommentar über die Pedalen :> mussten montiert werden, da jemand keine Klickies besass...


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> würde ich nicht machen... lieber hinten ne HS33 montieren... dann bist Du wenigstens hinten und vorn hydraulisch gebremst
> 
> würde (für mich) passen als Scheibe und V-Brake




Habe vorne iene Avid BB7.  Und die funktioniert SEHR GUT!


----------



## chri55 (9. Mai 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> HS33



meine waren im trockenen wie bei Nässe deutlich schlechter als gut eingestellte Avid Single Digit. und dabei sind sie durch das Hydrauliksystem merklich schwerer. mMn vereinen die HS33 die Nachteile aus beiden Welten - hohes Gewicht von Hydraulik und Wasser/Schmutzempfindlichkeit von Felgenbremsen. nie wieder! der einzige Vorteil liegt in der Sorglosigkeit, wobei man sich bei ner V-Brake ja auch nicht grade mit pflegen umbringen muss. 

dann doch lieber die V-Brake dranlassen.  gerade am HR reicht die doch völlig.


----------



## Northern lite (9. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> P.S. wehe es gibt nen Kommentar über die Pedalen :> mussten montiert werden, da jemand keine Klickies besass....


 

Jemand der keine Klickies besitzt hat auf so einer Waffe nichts verloren!!!!

also kein Grund das Bike mit den Pedalen zu verunstalten...

PS: Lenkerstopfen fehlen!!!!!!


----------



## JoeBru (9. Mai 2009)

@icQ-:

Sorry, aber ich kann nicht anders!!!!! Kaufst Dir nen 6tsd â¬ Bike, postest es hier und entschuldigst Dich bei den Pedalen....???!!!!

HÃ¤ttest es besser ohne Pedale gepostet!

ABER: sehr geiles BIKE!!!!


Gruss JoeBru!


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Sau schnell, sau leicht, aber hässlich und unbequem! P.S. wehe es gibt nen Kommentar über die Pedalen :> mussten montiert werden, da jemand keine Klickies besass...



Verstehe dein Post nicht. Ist das jetzt dein Rad oder postest du eines, das dir nicht gehört?


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. Mai 2009)

...und irgendwie scheint Hinter und Vorderrad nicht so zusammenzugehören (Felge+Reifen...) Klasse Rad ist und bleibt es allemal, es gibt nicht viele Räder wo ich Neonfarben akzeptiere. Andererseits fehlt die Individualität, dieses Merida Design und der Aufbau sind ehr Standard, wenn auch auf sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2009)

Beim KTM gefällt mir die Farbe und grundsätzlich die Rahmenform. Nur im Steuerrohrbereich sieht's bescheiden aus.
Das Radon sieht einfach nur absolut schnell aus - sehr schön!
Und beim Bulls muss unbedingt dieser schreckliche Sattel weg...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2009)

Hier auch mal was für den Nachwuchs.
Das Rotwild R.C1 ´meiner Kleinen in XS aus 2008:





Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Mai 2009)

Niedlich. 
Kommt sie mit dem breiten Lenker klar? Das ist ja ein regelrechtes Geweih.

Wer reißt den passenden Flachwitz?


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2009)

Wie groß/klein ist das Mädel denn? Der Rahmen ist ja schon ziemlich klein und trotzdem ist die Sattelstütze fast komplett versenkt. Und dann noch die Kombination mit dem breiten Lenker und der deutlichen Lenkerüberhöhung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das eine gute Sitzposition ergibt.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Mai 2009)

Vorab: Schönes Bike, für den Nachwuchs nur das Beste!

Die Sitzposition wird momentan noch suboptimal sein, aber bei Kinder/Jugendbikes sollte man ja auch auf das Wachstum acht geben. Denke es wird momentan noch etwas groß sein, bald aber passen.


----------



## Jonez (10. Mai 2009)

Der aktuelle Stand, ca 9,1 kg


















Gruß Jonez


----------



## volkswagenbike (10. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Sau schnell, sau leicht, aber hässlich und unbequem! P.S. wehe es gibt nen Kommentar über die Pedalen :> mussten montiert werden, da jemand keine Klickies besass...




Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass du dein eigeness bike  hässlich findest

oder ist das ganicht dein Merida ???


----------



## mystahr (10. Mai 2009)

Kann nicht verstehen warum soviele auf Ritchey Komponenten setzen. Find die extrem hässlich.




Knacki1 schrieb:


> fährt sich verdammt gut






Groudon schrieb:


> so dann mal meine aktuelle schüssel mit neuer gabel since today


Bis auf den Sattel ..



MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Mit Riser gekürzt auf 650mm. Fährt sich einfach besser und die Umgewöhnung beim Wechsel aufs Fully und umgekehrt ist kleiner.


Ist da ne Hülse drin oder gehört die Sattelstütze so schlank?



IceQ- schrieb:


> Sau schnell, sau leicht, aber hässlich und unbequem! P.S. wehe es gibt nen Kommentar über die Pedalen :> mussten montiert werden, da jemand keine Klickies besass...


Die Pedale stören mich nicht, aber die merkwürdige Montage des Sattels und der schlanke Vorbau zum fetten Steuerrohr. (PS: Gabelkrone lackieren und FSA Teile cleanen)



Jonez schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand, ca 9,1 kg
> Gruß Jonez


Konsequente Farbgebung, top Komponenten. Optisch


----------



## Domme02 (10. Mai 2009)

super geiles Scott!! so soll meins später auch ungefähr aussehen. wenn ich mit dem tuning fertig bin. Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## IceQ- (10. Mai 2009)

Es ist leider nicht mein Merida, aber ich war bei nem bekannten, der dieses Bike fährt und per Zufall kamen wir in seine Garage und dann wollte ich trotz Strassenschuhen ne Testrunde drehen (daher die Pedalen) 
Das Teil ist hässlich wie die Nacht und unbequem wie sonstwas (Sattel ist nen reinstes Brett) aber dafür extrem leicht und extreeeem schnell, aber ob sein Preis gerechtfertigt ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln :-/

Aber das mit den Lenkerstopfen hab ich weitergeleitet, ansonsten sorry, falls ich für Verwirrung gesorgt habe, wollte auch mal nen Bild posten, schreib sonst immer nur Comments und das war dann mal eine Gelegenheit !

(Ich hoffe nicht das der Thread "mein CC Bike" ist)


@Jonez Hammerteil, das wirkt optisch echt geil ! Respekt!


----------



## Knacki1 (10. Mai 2009)

hässlich wie die nacht?..... naaaaja.... hab schon schlimmeres gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (10. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das Teil ist hässlich wie die Nacht und unbequem wie sonstwas (Sattel ist nen reinstes Brett)



Was für eine Selle ist das denn?


----------



## IceQ- (10. Mai 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Was für eine Selle ist das denn?


Carbonio 125g, der ist aber echt nur nen Brett und nicht wirklich bequem!


----------



## Hänschen (10. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Carbonio 125g, der ist aber echt nur nen Brett und nicht wirklich bequem!



Mein Carbonio sieht irgendwie anders aus, aber ich finde den sehr bequem, nicht schlechter wie mein Speedneedle, nur schwerer.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Vorab: Schönes Bike, für den Nachwuchs nur das Beste!
> 
> Die Sitzposition wird momentan noch suboptimal sein, aber bei Kinder/Jugendbikes sollte man ja auch auf das Wachstum acht geben. Denke es wird momentan noch etwas groß sein, bald aber passen.



Hi Tyler,

stimmt, der Lenker ist zu breit und der Vorbau etwas zu lang. Werde die noch tauschen und wieder drauf machen, wenn Sie gewachsen ist. 
Danke auch für den Hinweis


----------



## -MaLi- (10. Mai 2009)

vielleicht hast du auch einfach kein sitzfleisch


----------



## IceQ- (10. Mai 2009)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du auch einfach kein sitzfleisch


 falls du das auf mich beziehst, ich fahre einen SLR TT und der ist WESENTLICH bequemer, denke nicht das es an meinem Sitzfleishc liegt, war der erste Sattel meines Lebens der mir gar nicht zusagte, vlt. auch wegen Sitzposition oder so xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (10. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> falls du das auf mich beziehst, ich fahre einen SLR TT und der ist WESENTLICH bequemer, denke nicht das es an meinem Sitzfleishc liegt, war der erste Sattel meines Lebens der mir gar nicht zusagte, vlt. auch wegen Sitzposition oder so xD


um richtig beurteilen zu können wie der sattel so ist, solltest du ihn mal an dein eigenes bike schrauben. Denke schon, dass du den sattel unbequem findest, da dir die sitzpostion total ungewohnt ist und somit andere stellen deines gesäßes beansprucht werden.


----------



## Thomasino (10. Mai 2009)

Der SLR Carbonio Sattel ist saubequem... Meiner wiegt aber mehr als die angegebenen 125 gr..... nähmlich 140 gr.......   Also man kann nicht alles glauben was draufsteht....


----------



## golo120 (10. Mai 2009)

Thomasino schrieb:


> Der SLR Carbonio Sattel ist saubequem... Meiner wiegt aber mehr als die angegebenen 125 gr..... nähmlich 140 gr.......   Also man kann nicht alles glauben was draufsteht....



Ich finde meinen auch bequem und auch er hat "mehr" als angegeben auf den Rippen, nämlich 132 gr.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den sehr bequemen SLR TT und er is statt angegebenen 135g, 145g schwer und das hab ich be Selle Italia bis jetzt immer gehabt das sie schwerer als angegeben sind.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2009)

Jonez schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand, ca 9,1 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#

Geiles Rad!

Aber das Gewicht glaube ich Dir nicht.


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> #
> 
> Geiles Rad!
> 
> Aber das Gewicht glaube ich Dir nicht.



Er schreibt ja ca.


----------



## volkswagenbike (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt auch von einem specialized toupe auf einen carbonio slr carbonio gewechselt und ich find ihn sehr bequem also im gegensatz zum toupe

er wiegt 143 gramm anstatt 125


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> er wiegt 143 gramm anstatt 125


kann man sich bei solchen angaben eigentlich beschweren?? was machen denn die online shops wie bike24.net oder bikediscount wenn man den sattel zurückschicken würde mit der begründung, dass er zu schwer ist?? würden die dann einen suchen der 125g wiegt?

Weiß zufällig jemand wie schwer der Scott Racing Sattel ist? ich fahre ihn im mom und mich würde das mal interessieren. hab grad keine waage


----------



## Triturbo (11. Mai 2009)

Jetzt hacht euch doch mal nicht wegen 18g in Höschen  Ist doch gang und gebe, dass die Herstellerangaben nicht stimmen.


----------



## Der P (11. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> #
> 
> Geiles Rad!
> 
> Aber das Gewicht glaube ich Dir nicht.



Hola David,

wieso sollte das Gewicht nicht stimmen? Also je nach LRS würd ich eher sagen es müßte deutlich leichter sein?!?

@Jonez: Sehr geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (11. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> #
> 
> Geiles Rad!
> 
> Aber das Gewicht glaube ich Dir nicht.



Ist leider wirklich so schwer.

Ich hatte mal eine genaue Teileliste, durch die hohe Km-Leistung/ Jahr haben aber viele Verschleißteile vor dem Geldbeutel kapituliert  
hab z.B. mittlerweile ein "downgrade" auf 32er Blatt und Kassette  XT gemacht, bzw anderweitig wieder Gewicht eingespart.
Das Blei sitzt mit 1600 g in den Laufrädern (240s, S.comp und Messingnippel)


Gruß Jonez

Edit: Anhang


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi ,

hier echte 9,15 KG 
C'dale F 4000 SL


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> hier echte 9,15 KG
> C'dale F 4000 SL


die 9kg sind aber nicht so schön. mir gefällt die gabel nicht da ist die lefty von cannondale schöner.


----------



## volki3 (11. Mai 2009)

Gude.

Dann will ich auch ma wieder 
1.Mai am Bodensee 








Gruß Volki


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

coole leichtbautrinkflasche


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2009)

@Oskar: Was kann ich mehr sagen, als dass es mir gefällt! Keine großen Experimente gemacht und genau deswegen passt´s!


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> coole leichtbautrinkflasche



Er schrieb ja auch, 1. Mai!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2009)

Das F4000SL kommt echt gut.


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Er schrieb ja auch, 1. Mai!


oh das habe ich überlesen. dann ist das natürlich klar. 
steht aber auch ziemlich abenteuerlich. Das kann man nur mit alk im blut so hinstellen wenn man sein bike liebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (11. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> coole leichtbautrinkflasche




hihi.... wenn die Flasche halb leer oder halb voll ist?
Dann ist es doch eine Leichtbautrinkflasche 





... und nach zwei oder drei Leichtbautrinkflaschen wird mer Mutiger


----------



## Tundra HT (11. Mai 2009)

@Volki
Ist das auf der Deutschen Seite vom See?? Wo genau?
Ja, der erste Mai war geil am See, wir haben allerdings eine Singletrailtour am Heiligenberg gemacht.
Gruß Jan


----------



## volki3 (11. Mai 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Volki
> Ist das auf der Deutschen Seite vom See?? Wo genau?
> Ja, der erste Mai war geil am See, wir haben allerdings eine Singletrailtour am Heiligenberg gemacht.
> Gruß Jan



Ja, das war auf der Deutschen Seite! Müßte bei Wasserburg gewesen sein?!  Wir waren dort mit Paar Jungs unterwegs. Also, einmal drumrum um den See. Naja, nicht ganz so mein ding aber was will mer machen. Ich bin dann an einem Tag den Pfänder in Bregenz hoch 




Die Abfahrt war Geilo 
Hab da mit Tempo 74 einen Audi A6 gejagt 

Gruß Volki


----------



## Northern lite (11. Mai 2009)

aber m,ach den Überseekoffer vom sattel ab...

da Du ja eh mit Rücksack bzw Camelbak fährst, kannst Du den Inhalt auch da rein packen...


----------



## rboncube (12. Mai 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt war Geilo
> Hab da mit Tempo 74 einen Audi A6 gejagt
> 
> Gruß Volki




Wow.Super. Respekt. Zu was für Leistungen man mit Bier alles fähig ist.


----------



## Tundra HT (12. Mai 2009)

@rboncube

Das geht auch ohne Bier am Pfänder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (12. Mai 2009)

@Northern lite	
Ich stehe zu meinem Überseekoffer 
Da ich nicht immer mit Camelbak fahre!

@rboncube
Bei der Abfahrt am Pfänder war ich echt Nüchtern 

@Tundra HT
Ja das Stimmt, es geht sehr Gut am Pfänder. Wäre der Audi nicht gewesen dann wäre bestimmt noch mehr drin sein können?! 
Aber 74 km/h auf einer Abfahrt die mer nicht kennt, war es schon verdammt Schnell


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2009)

Hier das Rad von meinem Pronghorn-Kollegen Klaus Nielsen (Bericht zur Austattung HIER)


----------



## Domme02 (12. Mai 2009)

coole rahmenform!!! warum ist die kettenstrebe nicht auch in schwarz?? das sieht irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (12. Mai 2009)

war doch zulätzt erst gepostet worden?!?


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Mai 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Aber 74 km/h auf einer Abfahrt die mer nicht kennt, war es schon verdammt Schnell



Es ist auch verdammt bescheuert.

Das Pronghorn ist... anders. Kann nicht behaupten, dass ich es schön finde, aber interessant allemal .


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2009)

Was heißt weit unter 10?


----------



## corfrimor (12. Mai 2009)

@ Oskar1974

Geiles Rad! Klare Linie, leicht schnell 

Eine Frage hätte ich: Passen der 2.2er Race King und 2.2er Mountain King gut zueinander, auch optisch (Volumen usw.)? Mein Bruder hatte vor ein oder zwei Jahren 2.2er RK, und die Dinger waren extrem voluminös. Sind die inzwischen etwas "schlanker" geworden?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## IceQ- (12. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hier das Rad von meinem Pronghorn-Kollegen Klaus Nielsen (Bericht zur Austattung HIER)


 
die Gabel, ich fress nen Besenstiel, die geht so derb ab, einmal bei nem Event durfte ich die testen, man man...
Die Rahmenform finde ich auch interessant aber ob du der Stabilität ein Bonus bringt oder lediglich der Optik dient wäre interessant.

Ansonsten sehr ausgefallenes Bike mit Kettenstreben die wie Fremdkörper wirken, aber irgenwdie fallen die kaum auf


----------



## Jonez (12. Mai 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> die Gabel, ich fress nen Besenstiel, die geht so derb ab, einmal bei nem Event durfte ich die testen, man man...
> Die Rahmenform finde ich auch interessant aber ob du der Stabilität ein Bonus bringt oder lediglich der Optik dient wäre interessant.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr ausgefallenes Bike mit Kettenstreben die wie Fremdkörper wirken, aber irgenwdie fallen die kaum auf



Lass das mit dem Besenstiel, ist vermutlich nicht gesund und lohnt nicht für die Gabel:
Ausgeschlagene Buchsen nach kurzer Zeit sollten bei dem Preis nicht sein.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Hat der sein Lock-out an seinen Hörnchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (13. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hat der sein Lock-out an seinen Hörnchen?



Sollst du nicht schon schlafen???


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2009)

Find' ich mal übel hässlich.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (13. Mai 2009)

also für mich sieht das auch nach lockout am barend aus


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Sollst du nicht schon schlafen???



Habe keine Schule mehr, schreibe ab morgen Prüfungen


----------



## Thomasino (13. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hier das Rad von meinem Pronghorn-Kollegen Klaus Nielsen (Bericht zur Austattung HIER)



:kotz: Na da hab ich schon was schöneres gesehen :kotz:


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (13. Mai 2009)

@ iggy

gewicht des carbon rahmens?
ist der von drössiger? warum werben die nicht damit aktuell?
ein begrenzter markt wird doch sicherlich da sein...


----------



## doubelyu (13. Mai 2009)

ne is kein drössiger ist ein PRONGHORN!!!!


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (13. Mai 2009)

@doubelyu 

meinte den 2 seiten vorher geposteten rahmen von iggy sorry


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, das Rad polarisiert etwas Ich habe es hier zum ersten mal gepostet, im März hatte Klaus noch das Alu-Rad beim Saisonauftakt dabei, siehe HIER (KLICK).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Der Typ kann fahren.


----------



## scapin-biker (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle, aus Bayern.

Habe gerade eben meinen vollendeten Italiener abgholt. Ich denke ein sehr gelungenes Bike.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

War das Bild nicht schon drin?!


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (14. Mai 2009)

Glaub auch


----------



## RockyShocky (14. Mai 2009)

Er hat mindestens die Gabel getauscht- die andere war ja optisch auch eher unpassend.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Dei Fox passt auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (14. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, aus Bayern.
> 
> Habe gerade eben meinen vollendeten Italiener abgholt. Ich denke ein sehr gelungenes Bike.



Schönes Bike 
Riser ist auch ok, ABER nicht Barends und Riser


----------



## DC. (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir garnicht! Kürz den gabelschaft bitte!


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2009)

und der rahmen scheint auch etwas klein zu sein wenn du die Sattelstütze so weit rausmachen musst. Sieht irgendwie komisch aus.
Aber lass dir den Spaß nicht verderben!! wenn du damit zufrieden bist und dir mit dem bike das mountainbiken spaß macht, dann mach das.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2009)

Da die Gabel in diesem Rahmen neu ist, wie einem anderen Thread zu entnehmen ist (auch so sieht man das doch wohl), wird sie wohl noch gekürzt... 
Die Stütze find' ich jetzt nicht so schön, genauso wie die Pedale (etwas groß für das filigrane Geröhr).
Ansonsten sehr schön! Schickes Stahl-Kona und passende Gabel.


----------



## IGGY (14. Mai 2009)

Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> @ iggy
> 
> gewicht des carbon rahmens?
> ist der von drössiger? warum werben die nicht damit aktuell?
> ein begrenzter markt wird doch sicherlich da sein...



Ja der ist von Drössiger! Keine Ahnung warum die nicht damit werben 
Ich werde den Jürgen mal fragen wenn ich ihn wieder sehe. Das Gewicht beträgt in 18" 1140 Gramm!


----------



## DC. (14. Mai 2009)

vielen dank für die positive Kritik 
ja, ihr habt recht der rahmen ist mir zu klein. finde ihn aber gerade auf abfahrten sehr spassig.
gabelschaft bleibt natürlich nicht so. 
zu den pedalen, nutze das bike um auch mal bei schönem wetter zur arbeit zu fahren. habe da keine lust mit klickies zu fahren. sollte also ein mittelding sein.


----------



## steppendirk (14. Mai 2009)

Neuer Hinterreifen, LX durch Ultegra Schaltwerk ersetzt und großes Kettenblatt getunt:





Gruß Dirk


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. Mai 2009)

@ DC.

Das Kona bietet ne schöne Basis, nö finde der Rahmen ist genau richtig, bei solch einem Bike gehört die Sattelstütze (schwarz wäre besser) weit raus! Schön Retro, schön Stahl. (Jedenfalls so meine Meinung...)

Wieviel Federweg hat die MZ? Wenn möglich runtertraveln, dann sieht der Sattelrohr-Winkel auch nimmer so arg aus, und wiederum wirds mehr Retro hehe. Steckt auf jeden Fall noch Potential drin!

Ich glaub brauch auch nochmal nen alten Kona Rahmen woher


----------



## DC. (15. Mai 2009)

die gabel hat 80mm, ist ne z1 x-fly von 2000. weiß nicht, hatte eig. nicht vor die zu traveln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystahr (15. Mai 2009)

Aber grün/gelbe Decals wären fett.

Beim Steppendrik irritieren die blauen Schnellspanner und die roten Kabelbinder. Der Vorbau sieht nichtnur komisch aus sondern passt vom Glanzgrad auch garnicht (meine Meinung). Dann doch lieber Silber passend zur Stütze/Kurbel 

Das Pronghorn ist interessant. Die Steuerzentrale wirkt aber viel zu ausladend.


----------



## mete (17. Mai 2009)




----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Mai 2009)

Schönes Scalpel 
Clean und edel.

@ Steppendirk:
Sorry, aber wirkt etwas lieblos und die Tuningmaßnahmen nicht durchdacht.
Der FF am Hinterrad macht beim Rest der Komponenten nicht mal aus gewichtsgründen Sinn.
Hätte das Geld lieber in einen zuverlässigeren Reifen investiert und noch nen 5er für einen Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz ausgegeben.


----------



## steppendirk (17. Mai 2009)

Hey, hab das Gold vom Vorbau weg bekommen, hat mich auch gestÃ¶rt und die Kabelbinder sind auch weg. Sieht jetzt schonmal besser aus.

Der Reifen hat 20â¬ gekostet, den wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Meine Hausrunde sind fast nur Wald und Feldwege, hatte dort noch nie einen Platten, wird sich hoffentlich auch nicht Ã¤ndern. Das Schaltwerk kommt von meinem Rennrad kost mich also auch nix.

Bin jetzt bei um 10 kilo. DafÃ¼r, dass das Rad fast nix gekostet hat, mit 8fach schon bald zu den Klassikern gehÃ¶rt;-) bin ich super zufrieden und es fÃ¤hrt sich richtig gut.

MÃ¶chte mir aber im Winter ein neues MTB aufbauen und freu mich hier immer wieder tolle RÃ¤der zu sehen die einem schÃ¶ne Ideen bringen. 

viele GrÃ¼Ãe Dirk


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg

Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.



Optisch wüsste ich nicht, was es da noch zu verbessern gäbe. Für mich ein wirklich traumhaft schönes Bike.


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
> Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.


Crank Brother C pedale,auch noch mal knapp 100g weniger


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

> Optisch wüsste ich nicht, was es da noch zu verbessern gäbe. Für mich ein wirklich traumhaft schönes Bike.



Dankeschön







onkeldueres schrieb:


> Crank Brother C pedale,auch noch mal knapp 100g weniger



Ja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, das Problem ist einfach, dass ich am anderen Rad auch SPD-Pedale montiert habe und dann müsste ich mir gleich 2 Paar zulegen.
Vielleicht kommen aber die Ritchey Pro V4 wieder dran, dort wiegt der Satz auch nur um die 265g und die liegen noch irgendwo bei mir rum.


----------



## OKTAN (17. Mai 2009)

Ein wirklich schönes Exemplar einer leider ausgestorbenen Rasse.

Jetzt schon eine Klassiker.



OKTAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (17. Mai 2009)

OKTAN schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schönes Exemplar einer leider ausgestorbenen Rasse.



also bei uns sieht man die an jeder Ecke.


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

> Ein wirklich schönes Exemplar einer leider ausgestorbenen Rasse.
> 
> Jetzt schon eine Klassiker.


Man dankt. 
Mir gefällt der neue Rahmen (optisch) auch nicht wirklich gut, dafür ist er um einiges leichter.



your enemy schrieb:


> also bei uns sieht man die an jeder Ecke.



Aber nicht den rot-weissen 08er Epic S-Works Rahmen? Der wurde in Europa eigentlich gar nicht verkauft, soweit ich informeirt bin.


----------



## chri55 (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Aber nicht den rot-weissen 08er Epic S-Works Rahmen? Der wurde in Europa eigentlich gar nicht verkauft, soweit ich informeirt bin.



nein, ich dachte er meinte generell das Vorgängerepic.


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> nein, ich dachte er meinte generell das Vorgängerepic.



ah ok, ja das sieht man natürlich noch des öfteren


----------



## moloko-c (17. Mai 2009)

@th1nk
Echt verrückt dass das Bike 11,3 kg wiegt ... Mir ist bewusst dass die alten Epics relativ schwer sind, aber dass ein Carbon S-Works mit doch relativ leichten Komponenten auf dieses Gewicht kommt ist im Vergleich zum 09er Epic doch schon beachtlich...

Mein 09er Alu Epic wiegt mit schwereren Komponenten, mit Ausnahme des LRS und glaube ich der Gabel, 11,7kg (siehe meine Galerie)... Da sind sogar solche Blei-Teile wie ne Deore-Kurbel verbaut...

Finde Dein Bike optisch Hammergeil!

@All
Ist mein 09er Epic mit ner normalen XTR-Kurbel kompatibel? Habe irgendwie immer noch nicht verstanden welche Modelle jetzt dieses BB30 haben !?


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

moloko-c schrieb:


> @th1nk
> Echt verrückt dass das Bike 11,3 kg wiegt ... Mir ist bewusst dass die alten Epics relativ schwer sind, aber dass ein Carbon S-Works mit doch relativ leichten Komponenten auf dieses Gewicht kommt ist im Vergleich zum 09er Epic doch schon beachtlich...
> 
> Mein 09er Alu Epic wiegt mit schwereren Komponenten, mit Ausnahme des LRS und glaube ich der Gabel, 11,7kg (siehe meine Galerie)... Da sind sogar solche Blei-Teile wie ne Deore-Kurbel verbaut...
> ...



Ja der Rahmen ist wirklich ist ziemlich schwer. Mein altes Epic (siehe Galerie) ist auch auf 11.8 gekommen mit schwereren Teilen. 
Du hast an deinem Epic dazu noch einen ziemich leichten LRS wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Mein LRS kommt glaub ich fast auf 1580g, da wäre auch noch was zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (17. Mai 2009)

Das Epic ist optisch echt ein Traum, sehr schöne Farbkombi. Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt ist der OS-Lenker.


----------



## moloko-c (17. Mai 2009)

OK, stimmt der LRS ist mit 1390g gut 200g leichter. Er macht bis jetzt einen einwandfreien Eindruck (Preis-Leistung absolut tip-top!)... Würde Dir auch empfehlen evtl. da noch ein wenig Gewicht zu sparen...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
> Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.



Sehr schönes Rad! Wüsste auch nicht was verbessern.

Mfg


----------



## Tundra HT (17. Mai 2009)

Moin zusammen!
War gestern ausgiebig im Wald spielen, hat echt Laune gemacht.
Das alte Rad hat sich wieder ein bisschen verändert. Tauchrohre der Skareb waren beim Lacken, neue Decals sind drangewandert. Hab sie auf 80mm getravelt, zwecks Geoanpassung an das andere Tundra. Die XT Kurbel wurde gegen die günstige Aerozine getauscht und der kleine Bruder vom F99 ist ins Cockpit eingezogen. Ach ja die Oro gab es äußerst günstig in der Bucht.



Das Bild ist heut morgen kurz vor der Wäsche entstanden.


----------



## Der P (17. Mai 2009)

Sieht schick aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2009)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide deine Tundras!


----------



## mike49 (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
> Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.


Das einzige, was mir optisch nicht so gefällt sind die XTR-Bremsen.

Wie wäre es denn mit sowas:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18449_Juicy-Ultimate-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse.html

Damit wäre es dann IMHO optisch perfekt.


----------



## rkersten (17. Mai 2009)

ein Bild nach der Wäsche wär aber auch nicht verkehrt gewesen


----------



## th1nk (17. Mai 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mir optisch nicht so gefällt sind die XTR-Bremsen.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit sowas:
> 
> ...



Wäre sicher eine Überlegung Wert, dann aber gleich doch die weisse R1. Zuerst lasse ich aber mal die XTR dran da die nicht wirklich schwer sind, die Scheiben könnte ich jedoch noch gegen Windcutter tauschen, da bräuchte ich jedoch wieder Adapter, was auch nicht gerade leicht ist.
Ein neuer LRS wäre auch mal eine Überlegung Wert.


Das Tundra schaut übrigens super aus. Gefällt mir


----------



## IceQ- (17. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/357141
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/357144
> 
> ...


 
was macht das Bike so schwer? Das ist ja irgendwie richtig viel Gewicht und ob du wirklich für 100g nochma nen hunni raushauen solltest, glaub nicht, da ist woanders wohl eher Potential.

Was wiegt die Sattelstütze? Wie schwer sind die Laufräder? Also für Carbon ist mir das ja viel zu schwer - rein optisch sind die XTR Teile wirklich nicht das perfekte Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volkswagenbike (18. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Epic nach neuesten Änderungen (Sattel, Reifen, Lenker, Griffe)
> Momentan noch viel zu schwer: ca. 11.3 - 11.4kg
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.




Geiles Speci  ich glaube du könntest an den folgenden Teilen gut und günstig sparen: Lenker und Griffe 

Bei den Griffen würde ich diese schaumstoff Dinger empfehlen hab ich auch die sind gut zu fahren und du würdest nich mal knapp 80-100 Gramm speren und das mit 10 euro (siehe meine Galerie)


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Mai 2009)

Die Schaumstoff-Teile finde ich im Nassen nicht wirklich brauchbar und Lock-On Griffe sind in der Montage/Demontage auch viel praktischer. Hier ginge mir Funktion vor Gewicht. Was letzteres anbelangt, gebe ich dir natürlich recht; Hier könnte man für ganz kleines Geld relativ viel Gewicht sparen. Aber mal ehrlich... Die weißen Griffe sehen doch wohl grandios aus an dem Rad, oder?

Ebenso die Thomson Stütze; Nicht wirklich leicht, aber wunderschön und stabil.

Wo du bei besserer Funktion Gewicht sparen könntest, ist die Gabel. Habe kürzlich von der Reba auf die Magura Durin gewechselt und bin sehr angetan von deren Performance. Zudem war die neue Gabel knapp 200g leichter.


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

+10kg (genauer will ichs ni wissen )
Das Bike gewichtstechnich zu tunen bringt nicht mehr viel. Da alle Teile langsam aber sicher auf einem Level sind und optisch meiner Meinung nach ganz gut harmonieren. Einzig und allein die Gabel will ich noch tauschen nur hier eine Gabel mit passendem Silberton bzw. silbernen Decals zu finden wird schwer. Die Decals der aktuellen Sid sind auf jeden Fall etwas zu dunkel und ein dritter Silberton passt nicht. Nur Schwarz an der Front würde die Front zu massig erscheinen lassen, finde ich auch unpassend.
Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt, wollte aber vor diesem Wochenende die Bremse nicht anfassen, da sie gerade sehr schön bissig ist . Schaltzüge kürzen geht kaum noch, so sind sie für ~90° Einschlagwinkel noch passend (wird nicht gefahren aber zum Unterstellen isses teils nötig)

Andere Fotos sind in der Fotogallerie jedoch sehr dunkel und verwackelt...


----------



## th1nk (18. Mai 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Die Schaumstoff-Teile finde ich im Nassen nicht wirklich brauchbar und Lock-On Griffe sind in der Montage/Demontage auch viel praktischer. Hier ginge mir Funktion vor Gewicht. Was letzteres anbelangt, gebe ich dir natürlich recht; Hier könnte man für ganz kleines Geld relativ viel Gewicht sparen. Aber mal ehrlich... Die weißen Griffe sehen doch wohl grandios aus an dem Rad, oder?
> 
> Ebenso die Thomson Stütze; Nicht wirklich leicht, aber wunderschön und stabil.
> 
> Wo du bei besserer Funktion Gewicht sparen könntest, ist die Gabel. Habe kürzlich von der Reba auf die Magura Durin gewechselt und bin sehr angetan von deren Performance. Zudem war die neue Gabel knapp 200g leichter.


Die weissen Griffe und Thomson Stütze gefallen mir selbst auch ziemlich gut, sind halt einfach nicht leicht.
Naja ist ne Reba WorldCup mit Carbonkrone, wiegt glaub ca. 1550g sind da noch 200g zu holen ohne auf den Remote Hebel und den Lockout zu verzichten? Und schlussendlich ist es dann auch wieder eine Preisfrage, da ich noch Schüler bin.




> Geiles Speci  ich glaube du könntest an den folgenden Teilen gut und günstig sparen: Lenker und Griffe
> 
> Bei den Griffen würde ich diese schaumstoff Dinger empfehlen hab ich auch die sind gut zu fahren und du würdest nich mal knapp 80-100 Gramm speren und das mit 10 euro (siehe meine Galerie)



Habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht so klar mit diesen Schaumstoffdingern und die weissen passen einfach besser! Werde es mir aber trotzdem mal überlegen. 
Was ich mir im Moment noch überlege: Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze von KCNC, günstig und leicht, da spare ich doch sicher nochmal 200g?
So günstig ist wahrscheinlich nirgends so viel zu holen, oder?

Das Giant gefällt mir, wirkt sehr stimmig das ganze.


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Mai 2009)

OK, meine war eine Reba Team und die wog gekürzt (allerdings mit eingeschlagener Kralle) ziemlich genau 200g mehr als die Durin bei gleicher Schaftlänge. Daß du eine WC fährst, hatte ich nicht erkannt.

Bleib mal bei den weißen Griffen... Funktion geht vor.


----------



## Domme02 (18. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> +10kg (genauer will ichs ni wissen )
> Das Bike gewichtstechnich zu tunen bringt nicht mehr viel. Da alle Teile langsam aber sicher auf einem Level sind und optisch meiner Meinung nach ganz gut harmonieren. Einzig und allein die Gabel will ich noch tauschen nur hier eine Gabel mit passendem Silberton bzw. silbernen Decals zu finden wird schwer. Die Decals der aktuellen Sid sind auf jeden Fall etwas zu dunkel und ein dritter Silberton passt nicht. Nur Schwarz an der Front würde die Front zu massig erscheinen lassen, finde ich auch unpassend.
> Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt, wollte aber vor diesem Wochenende die Bremse nicht anfassen, da sie gerade sehr schön bissig ist . Schaltzüge kürzen geht kaum noch, so sind sie für ~90° Einschlagwinkel noch passend (wird nicht gefahren aber zum Unterstellen isses teils nötig)
> 
> Andere Fotos sind in der Fotogallerie jedoch sehr dunkel und verwackelt...


sehr schönes Bike. und auch das erste wo mir eine silberne Gabel gefällt.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> sehr schönes Bike. und auch das erste wo mir eine silberne Gabel gefällt.



Gefällt dir meine Durin nicht? 
Passt meine Durin nicht an dein Giant ?


----------



## subdiver (18. Mai 2009)

th1nk schrieb:


> Habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht so klar mit diesen Schaumstoffdingern



Ich komme mit den Schaumstoffdingern auch nicht klar 

Probier doch einfach mal die "Cork Grips" von Corratec.
Super Dämpfung, drücken sich nicht so ein und wiegen nur 25 gr. 
Leider aber nicht weiß.

Ansonsten schönes Epic


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn isses mein Giant und deine Durin ist eher grau als silbern. Das passt definitiv nicht. Die silberne Gabel ist recht genau im Silberton des Rahmens, ist nur schlecht ersichtlich da die Abendsonne den Rahmen deutlich rot färbt und die Gabel aufgrund eines anderen Winkels mit weniger Rotton daher kommt. Früher gab es ja mal silberne Sids aber die sind dann wieder mit IS-Aufnahme und das bringt mir irgendwie auch sehr wenig, ebenso wie ne neue silberne Reba (2009er Rebas sind teils in silber beschaffbar aber für 150g weniger ne Team bzw. WC... ne Danke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (18. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wenn isses mein Giant und deine Durin ist eher grau als silbern. Das passt definitiv nicht. Die silberne Gabel ist recht genau im Silberton des Rahmens, ist nur schlecht ersichtlich da die Abendsonne den Rahmen deutlich rot färbt und die Gabel aufgrund eines anderen Winkels mit weniger Rotton daher kommt. Früher gab es ja mal silberne Sids aber die sind dann wieder mit IS-Aufnahme und das bringt mir irgendwie auch sehr wenig, ebenso wie ne neue silberne Reba (2009er Rebas sind teils in silber beschaffbar aber für 150g weniger ne Team bzw. WC... ne Danke)


@bueschi  sehe das so wie piktogram. bei dem giant ist es eben genau der richtige ton. da auch der Rahmen so aussieht. das einzige was bei deinem ein bisschen passen könnte ist der QUANTEC aufkleber. Der ist aber eher silber und die gabel grau. ich würde da eher eine schwarze reinmachen.



subdiver schrieb:


> Ich komme mit den Schaumstoffdingern auch nicht klar
> 
> Probier doch einfach mal die "Cork Grips" von Corratec.
> Super Dämpfung, drücken sich nicht so ein und wiegen nur 25 gr.
> ...


ich muss dich mal verbessern. die cork Grips wiegen 14g und es gibt sie glaube ich auch in weiß. ( siehe Leiste oben) http://www.corratec.com/content/de-...zzyzx/griffe/?model=cork&offset=0px&x=72&y=53
weißt du wie teuer die Dinger sind?


----------



## proficycling (18. Mai 2009)

Soo hier mal meins....
















Kritik und Anregungen zum Bike sind erwünscht...!

Viele Grüße...!


----------



## Groudon (18. Mai 2009)

Mein Bike heute nach 2.5h Fahrt:


----------



## Triturbo (18. Mai 2009)

@ proficycling: Gefällt mir ganz gut, nicht ganz stimmig aber auch bessere Fotos könnten helfen, wo man das Rad ganz sieht. Was hast du dir das bei den Bremsen gebastelt? Die Bremssättel sind nicht original, oder?


----------



## Christian Back (18. Mai 2009)

mein seins :


----------



## Domme02 (18. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Mein Bike heute nach 2.5h Fahrt:


FAT Albert reifen sind aber nicht grade "die" Cross Country reifen. AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich auch hinten eine Scheibenbremse montieren. und 3â¬ in eine richtige Flasche investieren.
@proficycling  wie schwer ist dein ghost? scheinst ja ziemlich auf dem Leichtbautrip zu sein mit deinem schicken Flaschenhalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Groudon und Profi, wieso müssen eure Sportbikes halb Plattform/halb Klickie Pedale tragen? Fürn Alltagseinsatz sind die doch eh zu schade...

Das gelbe Nox ist cool so wies ist durch die gewollte Retrooptik stört der Übergang Gabel/Vorbau zum Steuerrohr nicht so. Einzig die Klemmung des Sattels passt nicht so richtig ins Bild, wirkt im Gegensatz zum restlichen Bike etwas sehr technokratisch


----------



## Groudon (18. Mai 2009)

naja - sehe mitlerweile ein, dass ich die platformfunktion doch nicht wirklich brauche - nächsten Pedalen werden XT normale Klickies 

keine Scheibe hinten weil keine Scheibenaufnahme und neuer Rahmen (Nox Elicpse SLT gelb xD) muss noch auf sich warten lassen

meine alte Flasche hat ihren Verschluss verloren und deshalb muss ich mir erst neue kaufen ^^

Fat Albert da ich lieber bissl mehr Grip habe anstatt einen Reifen der sich sofort zusetzt aber dafür 200g leichter im Satz is  nächstes paar wird och FA v und NN h


----------



## Christian Back (18. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Einzig die Klemmung des Sattels passt nicht so richtig ins Bild, wirkt im Gegensatz zum restlichen Bike etwas sehr technokratisch



Was würdest du vorschlagen (Schnellspanner geht gar nicht)?


----------



## Domme02 (18. Mai 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Was würdest du vorschlagen (Schnellspanner geht gar nicht)?


ich glaube er meint die klemmung zwischen sattel und sattelstütze. die klemmung zum Rahmen passt zum gesamtbild.


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Genau das ist mein Punkt


----------



## Christian Back (18. Mai 2009)

O.K., verstehe. Das ist eine schon ziemlich alte ROOX- Stütze, die mir seit über zehn Jahren treue Dienste leistet. Da Gewicht nicht entscheident ist, wird sie bleiben, bis sie bricht... 
Und, eigentlich soll es kein Retro- Bike sein. Eher eines, was in die Richtung "wertkonservativ" geht. Da bleibe ich meiner Starrgabel und der alten XTR halt troy...


----------



## proficycling (18. Mai 2009)

@ triturbo was genau meinst du mit nicht ganz stimmig?

Bremsättel sind ungepimpte Shimano BRM-535 mit 09er XT Scheiben.

Der popelige DNM A0-30 RC wird demnächst von einem Magura Hugin ersetzt.Hab den DNM schon recht hart am limit gefahren, bin aber überrascht. Das Ding ist besser als man denkt....dämpft wirklich gut.  

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom ganzen Bike.....






Gewicht vom Rahmen ist glaub ich bei 2300gr ohne Dämpfer....

Bike wiegt aktuell 13,2kg....es werden aber noch ein paar Sachen gewichtsoptimiert.


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Hab ich das zu dem Bike nicht schonmal gesagt, an dem Bike sind gewichtstechnisch mehr Teile zu tauschen als zu behalten?! Naja wird schon^^


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Hab ich das zu dem Bike nicht schonmal gesagt, an dem Bike sind gewichtstechnisch mehr Teile zu tauschen als zu behalten?! Naja wird schon^^



An deinem sind aber auch noch einige dran


----------



## Tundra HT (18. Mai 2009)

Jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Mein Bike hat nen Stand aus Mittelklasseteilen, passt alles soweit zusammen (alles halb leicht/schwer, zuverlässig, funktionell und optisch passend). Wollte ich was Leichteres wäre die einzige sinnvolle Lösung: Bei 0 Anfangen und mindestens das doppelte an Geld rein stecken wenn ich möglichst wenig Abstriche in der Dauerhaltbarkeit und Optik haben möchte. Einzelne Teile tauschen bringt bei mir da also 0. Bike ist bis auf die Gabel fertig.
Wobei so ein Projekt bestimmt als Belohnung zum Diplom kommt (ich denke in langen Zeiträumen, im Studium selber kommt noch nen Renner und dann ist vorerst Schluss)

Profi ist aus meiner Warte genau am Anderen Ende, er hat ein paar hüpsche Teile und dann an sich nur Lückenfüller die die guten Teile in grobe Bikeform bringen. Naja man soll fremde Radln nicht zu sehr kritisieren


----------



## proficycling (18. Mai 2009)

Finde es Interessant wenn man andere Leute über sein Bike reden hört.

Muss aber niemand angst haben, für kritik bin ich immer offen

Was sind den z.B. Lückenfüller? 

Ok, der Billigdämpfer kommt ja bald weg(hatte im Moment keinen anderen da) und LRS wird auch Gewechselt auf ein Fulcrum Red Metal.

Was gefällt euch bzw. gefällt euch nicht an meinem bike?

Würde von euch gern ein paar Tuningmöglichkeiten hören....


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Sind teils persönliche Sachen:
Dualcontrol Hebel sind für mich ein Unding, abgesehen davon, dass dieser Silberton sonst nirgends am Bike vorherrscht.
Sattelstütze+Sattel sehen sehr massiv aus^^
Flaschenhalter (dessen Form und Winkel kehrt nirgends sonst im Bike wieder, abgesehen davon wirkt er recht massiv und voluminöser als der Dämpfer, ein etwas durchschaubarer Halter ist hier evtl. besser geignet, er sollte ebenfalls nicht zu organisch wirken wie die meisten Carbongestelle (die Formgebung findet sich an nem Alurahmen ja auch nicht wieder))
Weiße Durin+roter Rahmen, es fehlen weiße Aplikationen am Bike (wiederkehrende Farbe um den harten Kontrast etwas auf zu lösen und quantitativen Ausgleich zu schaffen)
Bremsen sind eher schwere Klopper (ok ich bremse selber mit Shimanoschwergewichten, andere Hebel bringen aber für viel mehr Geld viel zu wenig Gewicht und wirken immer etwas zu grazil^^ Auf jeden Fall würden sich die Bremsen bei dir als Farbtupferl gut eignen, eventuell hinten weiß vorn Schwart mit roter Applikation)
SLX Kurbel, hier findet sich das pollierte Alu wiederrum nirgends am Bike wieder, bzw wäre das nach Schwarz/Rot/Weiß dann ein dritter Farbton, wobei "Dreiklänge" immer etwas zu bevorzugen sind , vielleicht findet sich bei Race/Face ne schwarze Kurbel die sich mit schwarzen Shimanoblättern ausrüsten lässt (die Schaltqualität von Shimano ist leider unbestritten wie es scheint, zumindest ich habe es schwer mit Alternativen klar zu kommen (zumindest die XT verzeiht einem wenn man am Berg gerade mal nicht die Last rausnehmen kann))
Beim Vorbau findet sich in etwa das Silber von den DC-Hebeln wieder, schön finde ich das aber auch nicht eben aus bereits gesagten Gründen

Ich versuche mir gerade vor zu stellen wie das Bike mit nem weißen Laufrad hinten aussehen könnte. Vorn wäre das dann keine Option, da müsste fast wieder ein rotes Laufrad her, jedoch mit Beide mit schwarzen Naben/Speichen. Wie das dann aber mit den restlichen Anbauteilen abstimmbar wäre... weißer Lenker/Vorbau wäre dann fast zu viel, maximal weiße, unpraktische Griffe... Auf jedenfall ne Harte Nuss das Ding dann spektakulär aber unaufgeregt dastehen zu lassen...

Oder was gerade noch so ne Idee ist, schwarzer LRS aber dafür die Schwinge des Rahmens weiß... damit wäre nen Gegenpol zur Gabel geschaffen der nicht zu wuchtig wäre und den Rest nicht so bestimmt. Dann passt der große Klumpen Schwarz (Flaschenhalter) aber gleich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Triturbo (18. Mai 2009)

proficycling schrieb:


> @ triturbo was genau meinst du mit nicht ganz stimmig?
> 
> Bremsättel sind ungepimpte Shimano BRM-535 mit 09er XT Scheiben.
> 
> ...



Unstimmig im Sinne von:
XTR und Carbon Flaschenhalter im Gegensatz zum Laufradsatz und den Dual Control Hebeln. 

Ich hab nichts gegen DC, fahre ich ja selber, aber bei dir passen die riesigen XTs m.Mn. gar nicht zum schmalen Lenker. Die neuen wären deutlich besser und auch schöner, da schwarz. Vorbau könntest du ja auch umdrehen und manche Spacer entfernen. Die Fulcrum könnten zwar optisch gut passen, sind aber für den Preis sehr schwer. So, genug gemeckert, gut passt die Gabel, technisch schönes Teil ! Lass dir den Spaß am Rad nicht verderben. Hier haste auch mal was zu meckern:





Hab zwar nichts verändert, aber nach Piktogramms sehr coolen silber/schwarzen Bike musste ich an meins denken, silber ist ja hier eher Mangelware.


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Blumen, finde deins auch lecker. So ein typisches "aufsetzen, reintreten, spaßhaben" Bike eben wo optisch alles passt da es schön einfach gehalten ist (schwarz/silber eines Tones)


----------



## chri55 (18. Mai 2009)

ich find nix zum meckern. was für Pedale sind das?


----------



## proficycling (18. Mai 2009)

Wahnsinn, was für ne ausführliche analyse.

Ja da geb ich dir recht, brauch noch was weises am rahmen wegen der gabel.

Die DC hebel hab ich genommen weil ich die sehr günstig bekommen hab, die farbe findet sich allerdings in den platformpedalen wieder

Die SLX-Kurbel passt eben am besten zum XTR-Schaltwerk und XTR-Umwerfer. 200 Euro mehr für die XTR-Kurbel und nur knappe 100 Gramm gewichtsersparnis is halt ned soo effektiv.

Wegen dem weis--> eventuell weiser sattel mit oder weise sattelstütze

Ich werd mal schauen was ich noch so pimpen kann....

Danke schon mal für eure guten Tipps....


----------



## tho.mas (18. Mai 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> mein seins :


Sehr schön! Hier passt auch die gelbe Maxxis-Schrift mal perfekt zum Rahmen. Der Larsen wirkt bei dem filigranen Rohr so fett wie ein Raceking in 2.2. 

Gewicht?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## proficycling (19. Mai 2009)

Hab mich mal umgesehen was es so gibt, da wäre zum einen ein geiler Flaschen halter in weis, mit leicht roten applikationen und ne weise FSA Sattelstütze.

Würde mir sehr gut gefallen...

was denkt ihr, könnte man so genug weiss ins bike bringen um den harten kontrast etwas zu entschärfen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (19. Mai 2009)

Naja du hast schon was langes weißes am Bike (Casting der Gabel), würde deswegen etwas kompakteres weißeres vorziehen was zudem zentral im Rahmen liegt. Sattel bzw. Stütze erscheinen mir da ungeinet da sie wieder recht weit vom Zentrum entfernt sind. Aber ist gut soll ja dein Bike werden


----------



## Triturbo (19. Mai 2009)

Danke,



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, finde deins auch lecker. So ein typisches "aufsetzen, reintreten, spaßhaben" Bike eben wo optisch alles passt da es schön einfach gehalten ist (schwarz/silber eines Tones)



Ja, genau so wird es genutzt. Eben kein Racebike sondern eher mein Rad zum Trainieren und Spaß haben. Ich werd vllt. irgendwann mal auf die aktuelle XT umsteigen, aber erst wenn die momentane die Verschleißgrenze angibt.



your enemy schrieb:


> ich find nix zum meckern. was für Pedale sind das?



 Sind XTR Klickies. Ich glaub, die wogen so um die 325g.


----------



## Christian Back (19. Mai 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Hier passt auch die gelbe Maxxis-Schrift mal perfekt zum Rahmen. Der Larsen wirkt bei dem filigranen Rohr so fett wie ein Raceking in 2.2.
> 
> Gewicht?
> 
> ...



Also, der Reihe nach:
die Farben täuschen etwas. Das Gelb der Gabelschrift entspricht der Rahmenfarbe, die Reifenbeschriftung ist (leider) viel heller.
Der Reifen wirkt schon fett, läuft aber auch super.
Gewicht ist eher nebensächlich, dürfte aber so um 9,8 Kilo liegen (Ceramic- Felgen, lange ROOX- Stütze). Muß halt auch für den Weg zur Arbeit halten.
Ansonsten: danke für das Feedback! 
Christian.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Mai 2009)

Da sich mein Mädel über das Gewicht ihres Bikes beschwert hat, gibts jetzt was neues:







Und so schaut es momentan aus:










Gewicht: 10,3kg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Fein, fein! 
LaÃ sie doch mal Titec-Moosgummigriffe probieren. WÃ¤ren ca. -40g fÃ¼r um 10â¬. Und ich finde sie bequemer als Vollgummi.
Mit einem 750er XT Topswing geht nochmal das gleiche.


----------



## Domme02 (19. Mai 2009)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Da sich mein Mädel über das Gewicht ihres Bikes beschwert hat, gibts jetzt was neues:
> 
> Gewicht: 10,3kg


abgesehen von der grauen gabel die nicht zum rahmen passt und der züge am unterrohr ganz schönes bike. 
Am besten wär natürlich die Lackierung von Kurschat und Co bei Topeak Ergon Racing. Finde die einfach nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Mein Bike hat nen Stand aus Mittelklasseteilen, passt alles soweit zusammen (alles halb leicht/schwer, zuverlässig, funktionell und optisch passend). Wollte ich was Leichteres wäre die einzige sinnvolle Lösung: Bei 0 Anfangen und mindestens das doppelte an Geld rein stecken wenn ich möglichst wenig Abstriche in der Dauerhaltbarkeit und Optik haben möchte. Einzelne Teile tauschen bringt bei mir da also 0. Bike ist bis auf die Gabel fertig.
> Wobei so ein Projekt bestimmt als Belohnung zum Diplom kommt (ich denke in langen Zeiträumen, im Studium selber kommt noch nen Renner und dann ist vorerst Schluss)
> 
> Profi ist aus meiner Warte genau am Anderen Ende, er hat ein paar hüpsche Teile und dann an sich nur Lückenfüller die die guten Teile in grobe Bikeform bringen. Naja man soll fremde Radln nicht zu sehr kritisieren


Naja man muss ka nicht immer das leichteste Bike im Forum haben, ich finds auch besser wenns eher in sich stimmig ist.


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Mai 2009)

@blauer [email protected] 

bitte bitte andere Flaschenhalter montieren (King Ti ) und schon ist die Dame zufrieden! Aufkleber (auch wenns Olympic sind) runter!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2009)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Da sich mein Mädel über das Gewicht ihres Bikes beschwert hat, gibts jetzt was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum macht ihr bei so geilem Wetter im  Haus Bilder?


----------



## dre (19. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr bei so geilem Wetter im  Haus Bilder?



... und ohne Besitzerin. Unglaublich...


----------



## dre (19. Mai 2009)

Spaß beiseite.

Hoffentlich fährt die Dame auch viel, bei so einem tollen Bike.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. Mai 2009)

Wier kommt das Rotwild eig auf 10.3 kg, ich komm mit deutlich schwererem LRS usw. auf 10.5/10.6


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Mai 2009)

Antrieb, Bremse, Anbauteile (abgesehen von den Tunehörnchen)...
Was denkstn was ne Julie wiegt...


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. Mai 2009)

Ja keine Ahnung deshalb frag ich mich das ja. Aber wenn die anderen Teile ja schwerer sind ja gut dann kommts i-end wann hin


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Mai 2009)

Is keine Julie, sondern eine 2005er Louise. Die hat ich halt noch rumliegen. Das Bike besteht zum Großteil aus Resten.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

10,4Kg =D nein, 9,2



LG BüschI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (21. Mai 2009)

hey büschi , 
was macht der schwarze aufkleber für die durin????


und warum ist dein bike 1kg leichter wie meins??????


----------



## Christian Back (21. Mai 2009)

amg 2 schrieb:


> hey büschi ,
> was macht der schwarze aufkleber für die durin????
> 
> 
> und warum ist dein bike 1kg leichter wie meins??????



Der David sitzt nicht drauf....

Aber im Ernst: würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie du auf ein solches Gewicht kommst. Helium in den Reifen?


----------



## volkswagenbike (21. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 10,4Kg =D nein, 9,2
> 
> 
> 
> LG BüschI




Könntest du vielleicht mal sagen wie du das mit dem Gewicht machst oder einfach mal ne Teileliste posten.

Ich glaube das würde nicht nur mich interressieren

sry aber, Ich glaub dir das gewicht nicht


----------



## 4l3x (21. Mai 2009)

9,2 glaub ich auch nicht unbedingt. aber du brauchst dein bike nicht einmal in der woche posten. wir wissen mittlerweile wies aussieht.


----------



## agent_smith (21. Mai 2009)

hi!
hier zur abwechslung mal ein quantec slr 
laut personenwaage 8,6 kg  und voll renntauglich!







und falls es interessiert die teileliste:

sid team
f99
duraflite carbon
bbb schaumgriffe
x.0 twister und schaltwerk
xtr kurbel und umwerfer
alligator i links
marta mit carbonhebeln mit 160 ashima starlite am vr und 140 ashima ultralight am hr
speedneedle
kcnc schnellspanner und ti pro lite stütze
soul kozak schelle
a2z naben cx rays und frm xmd felgen
eggbeater 4 ti
dura ace 7800 kette und 7700 kassette
etc...


----------



## Pupo (21. Mai 2009)

gefällt sehr gut!

nur das gold stört etwas...


----------



## Johnny Rico (21. Mai 2009)

Sind dir die roten Kettenblatt-Schrauben ausgegangen? *g*



Ne, sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (22. Mai 2009)

wieso alle immer rot?! und vor allem passt das rot am rahmen nicht zu den decals und zu den eloxierten teilen sowieso nicht. sonst schön


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Mai 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht mal sagen wie du das mit dem Gewicht machst oder einfach mal ne Teileliste posten.
> 
> Ich glaube das würde nicht nur mich interressieren
> 
> sry aber, Ich glaub dir das gewicht nicht




Ich auch nicht..ich hab an meinem glaube ich nicht viele Teile die schwerer sind, dafür noch welche die Leichter sind und ich bin bei 9.9kg

Die Beriefung und die Xt Kurbel drücken doch zu fest auf die Wage. Ausser der Rest ist soo leicht..?!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht..ich hab an meinem glaube ich nicht viele Teile die schwerer sind, dafür noch welche die Leichter sind und ich bin bei 9.9kg
> 
> Die Beriefung und die Xt Kurbel drücken doch zu fest auf die Wage. Ausser der Rest ist soo leicht..?!
> 
> mfg



Warum sollten die Reifen schwer sein? LOL


Meins hat 110%ig unter 9,9! 
Also unsere Räder sind ja absolut nicht zu vergleichen.





@ Timo.

Geiles Rad.
Und schöne Reifen. Das mit den Rennradparts probier ich auch mal wenn du dasd mit dein "Beinchen" schon schaffst


----------



## klogrinder (22. Mai 2009)

@ Büschi:
was soll grün sein und was rot?Schätzwert und nachgewogen?
wo sind Luft, Fett, Flaschenhalter, Felgenband, Aheadkappe+Kralle, Spacer,Sattelklemme, Außenhüllen?schon wo eingerechnet?
Sei mir nicht böse abe rich glaub das gewicht auch nicht wirklich, hängs doch mal komplett an eine Waage!

Danke
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2009)

Flaschenhalter hab ich nur ausnahmsweise dran.
Sattelklemme ist beim Rahmen dabei. Außenhüllen sind drin
Felgenband ist bei den Laufrädern dabei.
Luft und Fett kann man so schlecht wiegen.
Kralle ist bei der Gabel dabei(Steht in der Teileliste)
Ahead Kappe hat eh nur 10 gr.
grün ist nachgewogen und rot ist aus Foren.

Meine Personenwage hat mir 9,2 angezeit.


----------



## klogrinder (22. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Meine Personenwage hat mir 9,2 angezeit.



Mag ja alles sein, aber häng das Teil doch im Shop deines Vertrauens oder bei nem Kumpel mal an eine Kern oder ähnliches
Danke!
Wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint, aber mit so einer Teileliste würde ich es persönlich gleich sein lassen mir da überhaupt erstmal die Arbeit zu machen was einzutragen

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Groudon (22. Mai 2009)

Hy Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage an euch. Habe seit ungefährt 1-2 Wochen festgestellt, dass bei meinem Antrieb immer 2 kleine "klacks" zu hören sind, wenn die Kurbel in einer bestimten Position beim Pedalieren ist. Es liegt jedoch nicht am Umwerfer und es kommt häufig nur in den kleineren Ritzeln vor. Habt ihr eine Idee? Ist das Schaltwerk nicht 100% korrekt eingestellt oder was habt ihr für ideen?


----------



## Christian Back (22. Mai 2009)

Könnte z.B. ein "festes" Kettenglied sein, was dann über Ritzel oder Schaltröllchen läuft. Ansonsten, alles probieren: im Sitzen, stehen, freihändig fahren, um das Geräusch einzugrenzen.
Oft ist zu wenig Fett bei der Innenlagermontage verwendet worden, oder die Kettenblätter wurden ohne Fett verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. Mai 2009)

die Kurbel is eh iein Drecksding welche ausgetauscht wird sobald neues Geld da ist ... und funzte bisher problemlos ... die Kettenglieder werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Christian Back (22. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Geiles Rad.
> Und schöne Reifen. Das mit den Rennradparts probier ich auch mal wenn du dasd mit dein "Beinchen" schon schaffst



An deiner Stelle würde ich dann eher eine Kurbel nehmen, die du zweifach fahren kannst. Mit 44 / 29 vorn und 11 / 34 hinten geht dann fast alles.


----------



## agent_smith (22. Mai 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich dann eher eine Kurbel nehmen, die du zweifach fahren kannst. Mit 44 / 29 vorn und 11 / 34 hinten geht dann fast alles.



Was mit ner 34 Kassette bestimmt schwerer sein wird als ne 3 fach Kurbel mit ner 11-27er kassette.

Und das reicht auch gut aus.
musst halt nur wissen dass du hinten nur 27 zähne hast, dann kannste eben früher vorne aufs kleine schalten und gut ist.

aber 2 fach hat eben nen höheren style faktor 

lg timo


----------



## lens83 (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## Christian Back (23. Mai 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> aber 2 fach hat eben nen höheren style faktor
> 
> lg timo



Nicht nur das. Die meisten Kettenklemmer passieren i.d.R. vorn. Das ist wohl der Hauptgrund, warum z.B. der Thomas Frischknecht als einer der ersten Racer vorn zweifach fuhr. Leider ist das Kurbelangebot mit passenden Kettenlinien arg begrenzt. Mit alten Patroneninnenlagern ist da eher was möglich.


----------



## Piktogramm (23. Mai 2009)

Wenner als Rennfahrer rundum versorgt über ne recht kurze Strecke alles durchdrücken kann ist ne 2fach Kurbel ja kein Ding. Aber muss man als Hobbyfahrer auf jeder Spaßrunde alles hochdrücken oder darf man teilweise auch mal Marathons "ganz gemütlich" mit kleiner kraftsparender Abstufung mitfahren?
Irgendwie kommts doch bisserl aufn Verwendungszweck an wie man sein Bike ausstattet. Ein typischer Alpenbewohner wird wohl für sein Rad auch nur ungern auf ne 3fach Kurbel verzichten.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wenner als Rennfahrer rundum versorgt über ne recht kurze Strecke alles durchdrücken kann ist ne 2fach Kurbel ja kein Ding. Aber muss man als Hobbyfahrer auf jeder Spaßrunde alles hochdrücken oder darf man teilweise auch mal Marathons "ganz gemütlich" mit kleiner kraftsparender Abstufung mitfahren?
> Irgendwie kommts doch bisserl aufn Verwendungszweck an wie man sein Bike ausstattet. Ein typischer Alpenbewohner wird wohl für sein Rad auch nur ungern auf ne 3fach Kurbel verzichten.



Ich bin ja "Rennfahrer"  
und agent auch


----------



## matsch (23. Mai 2009)

Dann haben die Rennen bei euch ja ein flaches Niveau ;-)


----------



## Domme02 (23. Mai 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> ]



cooles Bike. nur der spacerturm sieht komisch aus. der schwarze Sid aufkleber ist aber nicht serienmäßig ,oder? wo hast du den her?


matsch schrieb:


> Dann haben die Rennen bei euch ja ein flaches Niveau ;-)


glaube nicht, dass die bundesligarennen so flach sind


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2009)

matsch schrieb:


> Dann haben die Rennen bei euch ja ein flaches Niveau ;-)



Nein, würde ich nicht so sagen. Ich glaube eher das wir nur recht gut drücken können =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (23. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> cooles Bike. nur der spacerturm sieht komisch aus. der schwarze Sid aufkleber ist aber nicht serienmäßig ,oder? wo hast du den her?



hi, ja der spacerturm ist optisch sicher kein highlight. aber die sid ist momentan noch auf 100mm, da will ich mir die option offen halten auf 80mm zu reduzieren. dann wäre ich vorne aber auch 2cm tiefer und spätestens dann werde ich ich froh sein über den nicht abgeschnittenen gabelschaft und die spacer. 

decals sind von hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396084

eigentlich schon ein witz dass rock shox decals in grün, rosa und orange mitschickt, aber in schwarz nicht!


----------



## Domme02 (23. Mai 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> eigentlich schon ein witz dass rock shox decals in grün, rosa und orange mitschickt, aber in schwarz nicht!


ja finde ich auch. wie ist denn die qualität von den Aufklebern? für 14 zzgl. Versand kann man da schon was gutes erwarten.


----------



## lens83 (23. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch. wie ist denn die qualität von den Aufklebern? für 14 zzgl. Versand kann man da schon was gutes erwarten.



hab sie erst gestern montiert, daher kann ich nichts sagen über die dauerhaltbarkeit.

machen aber einen guten eindruck. werden mit spüliwasser montiert, dadurch lassen sich etwaige luftblassen problemlos rausstreichen - was bei den originalen aufklebern ja nicht so ist...


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Mai 2009)

Mal schnell mit neuem LRS abgelichtet.
Bessere Bilder folgen vielleicht noch.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Domme02 (23. Mai 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Mal schnell mit neuem LRS abgelichtet.
> Bessere Bilder folgen vielleicht noch.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan


ganz schön. wie schwer ist dein cube? Wofür ist der Klebestreifen am Oberrohr?


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was der Rahmen wiegt, der wird aber auch als nächstes weichen!
Wenn ich mit 2000g kalkuliere, die er mindestens hat (eher mehr)
dann komme ich auf 10,3 lt. Teileliste. Gewogen habe ich das Rad noch nicht.

Der Klebestreifen hält die Bremsleitung, ist nur ein Provisorium.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## alexftw (23. Mai 2009)

Mein kleines schwarzes mit kleineren Updates





Steht übrigens zum Verkauf, bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## schlaffe wade (23. Mai 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


>



ui, ein kyoto. fein, endlich mal was anderes. zufrieden mit dem scapin ? viel spaß und unfallfreie km !


----------



## Piktogramm (23. Mai 2009)

Nafets190, mehr als 2000g? Dann hätten sich aber die Einsteigerrahmen vom Jahre 2002 zu 2008/2009 tierisch aufgeblasen. Ich schätze mal eher mit Steuersatz unter 1800g

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, deine Trigger sind bisserl sehr steil -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (24. Mai 2009)

die ritchey stützen sind einfach extremst hässlich. ganz üble dinger. *kotz*


----------



## Hänschen (24. Mai 2009)

Gestern wieder eine schöne Runde gefahren, Wetter war schön bis auf den Wind.


----------



## José94 (24. Mai 2009)

So gleich das Vorjahresmodell dazu ! 



Meins nach dem Marathon in Prachatice/Cz (42km/700hm)


----------



## -shoX- (24. Mai 2009)

Cube ams Pro 2005 

Jetzt aber mit 09er Rahmen, wegen einem Rahmenbruch...


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2009)

Deine Kamera hat nur 5MP wie lächerlich. Hätteste das nicht mit ner 30MP Studiowaffe fotografieren könne, dann würde ich jetzt endlich nen Grund für einen 3. Bildschirm haben -.-
Abgesehen davon ist das Bild total verrauscht -.-


Auf Deutsch: Deine Kamera is schrottig und das Bild viel zu groß, machs kleiner und bind es dann ein!

Edit: Wobei mindestens einer findet sich, der dieses Bild auf die nächste Seite zitiert... ich wette ne Ventilkappe drauf!


----------



## Groudon (24. Mai 2009)

José94 schrieb:


> So gleich das Vorjahresmodell dazu !
> 
> Meins nach dem Marathon in Prachatice/Cz (42km/700hm)



Krass - für 15 auch ein echt klasse bIke. ^^ Da seh ich mit meiner Möhre und 16 Jahren echt alt aus *schnüff* ... wieso findet man in Sachsen nur so schlecht nen Job im Bikeladen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -shoX- (24. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Deine Kamera hat nur 5MP wie lächerlich. Hätteste das nicht mit ner 30MP Studiowaffe fotografieren könne, dann würde ich jetzt endlich nen Grund für einen 3. Bildschirm haben -.-
> Abgesehen davon ist das Bild total verrauscht -.-
> 
> 
> ...





Jaa ich machs kleiner !? 

Und wenn is doch Schei* egal was ich für neh Kamera hab... das hier ist soweit wie ich weiß kein Kameraforum -.-' ich liebe so leute die sich über sowas aufreden -.-'

und ich bin auch 16 ^^ xP und ich hab das Bike über meinen Vater gekauft der ich sag mal Relativ profesionel fährt x)


----------



## Groudon (24. Mai 2009)

hehe ^^ ich bin der einzige der bei uns fährt und hab mir meins so stück für stück momentan aufgestockt und bin schon bei 700EUS die ich da reingesteckt habe xD ist schon ne ganze menge schotter ...


----------



## chri55 (24. Mai 2009)

ich darf doch...?





mit der Kamera wollte er doch nur auf die Bildgröße aufmerksam machen.  kannst ja das große wieder rausnehmen.

und wenn ich noch nen Tipp geben darf: der Reifen mit mehr Grip gehört ans Vorderrad. also Nobby Nic vor und RaRa hinter.


----------



## mike49 (24. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> und wenn ich noch nen Tipp geben darf: der Reifen mit mehr Grip gehört ans Vorderrad. also Nobby Nic vor und RaRa hinter.


Und gleich noch ein Tip: Der RaRa ist verkehrt rum montiert


----------



## Domme02 (24. Mai 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Gestern wieder eine schöne Runde gefahren, Wetter war schön bis auf den Wind.
> 
> ]



schöne runde?? wo sind denn da die berge Dein schönes Bike muss ja schon depresiv sein, dass es keine berge bekommt.


----------



## RockyShocky (24. Mai 2009)

Darum hat er ja bestimmt auch ein Stumpy HT und kein Stumpy gewählt,weil es gut zur Gegend passt


----------



## chri55 (24. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> schöne runde?? wo sind denn da die berge Dein schönes Bike muss ja schon depresiv sein, dass es keine berge bekommt.



was für ein Kommentar.  schon mal dran gedacht, dass nicht alle in den Alpen wohnen können?


----------



## Hänschen (24. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> schöne runde?? wo sind denn da die berge Dein schönes Bike muss ja schon depresiv sein, dass es keine berge bekommt.



Leider flach wie Holland hier. Höchster Anstieg war gestern geschätze 50hm. 

@RockyShocky

Da hast du vollkommen recht, auf den Waldautobahnen hier geht das HT schon ordentlich für meine Verhältnisse.


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. Mai 2009)

LRS update 9,55 KG


----------



## -shoX- (24. Mai 2009)

Der Tipp mit den Reifen; ja, ich weiß das aber hatte vorherr hinten auch nen Racing Ralph drauf und hab da einfach den nobby drauf gemacht weil das Bike schnell ins Auto musste um im Sauerland mal die Sau raus zu lassen ^^.... naja jetzt ehh wayne wenn das vom Händler wieder kommt spendiere ich neh neue Portion Reifen die liegen schon hier ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (24. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> was für ein Kommentar.  schon mal dran gedacht, dass nicht alle in den Alpen wohnen können?


klar hab schon oft dran gedacht wohne ja selber nicht in den alpen.


----------



## lens83 (24. Mai 2009)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> ui, ein kyoto. fein, endlich mal was anderes. zufrieden mit dem scapin ? viel spaß und unfallfreie km !



hi,
habe ich erst gerade neu aufgebaut, kann also noch nicht viel sagen, macht aber einen guten eindruck. hatte vorher einen plasterahmen, bin jetzt wieder auf alu zurück und kann nichts nachteiliges feststellen.


----------



## amg 2 (24. Mai 2009)

bei mir gabs auch was neues.
x9 schaltwerk , xo drehgriffe und maxxis reifen.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2009)

Süßes Ding, schon aus Prinzip. Wieso eigentlich keine schwarze Gabel?


----------



## amg 2 (24. Mai 2009)

inzwischen denke ich auch , ich hätte besser die schwarze gekauft.

aber süßes ding , hat auch noch keiner dazu gesagt.....


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (24. Mai 2009)

Schönes bike
ich finde die weiße durin sieht geil dran aus man muss ja auch mal nen Kontrast schaffen zu dem vielen schwarz


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2009)

Süßes Ding is der allmächtige Markenfetisch


----------



## AngryApe (25. Mai 2009)

...jetzt mit xtr & tubeless dafür in mieser foto quali


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Das Giant ist ganz nett fehlt noch eine weiß scharze Aerozin =D 

zum Voilt kann man nicht mehr als HAMMA sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (25. Mai 2009)

das voitl ist echt prima geworden! geniale rahmenfarbe!
würde nur an der geo was ändern -> andere satelstellung / kürzerer vorbau


----------



## AngryApe (25. Mai 2009)

danke ...der 120er vorbau wird durch nen duraflite mit 9° kröpfung kompensiert...der sattel ist ziemlich mittig geklemmt


----------



## Domme02 (25. Mai 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> Schönes bike
> ich finde die weiße durin sieht geil dran aus man muss ja auch mal nen Kontrast schaffen zu dem vielen schwarz



ja sehe ich auch so. kannst ja das weiß irgendwo nochmal aufgreifen. zb. am sattel, sattelstütze oder ähnlichem.


----------



## RockyShocky (25. Mai 2009)

Jawohl, weißer Sattel ,als Weiterführung des Weiss von vorne,wäre perfekt. Beim Cockpit könnte das schon wieder zuviel des Guten werden .


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2009)

Schnelles Hardtail aus Dänemark (Carbon):






P.S.: Ich persönlich fahre aber nur Fully


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

für die leute die sich nie in die ti galerie verirren...



*foto von hoeckle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2009)

DAS lässt die Bundesgartenschau sowie die Eurobike 2009 alt aussehen!


----------



## -shoX- (25. Mai 2009)

schöner Garten schöne Bikes xDD


----------



## Domme02 (25. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Schnelles Hardtail aus Dänemark (Carbon):
> 
> P.S.: Ich persönlich fahre aber nur Fully


würde echt gerne meinen senf zu deinem bike abgeben. aber auf dem foto kann ich nicht so richtig etwas erkennnen. hast du nicht noch eine gute digicam rumfliegen?


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Mai 2009)

Sieht man doch fast alles:
Pronghorn Hardtailrahmen
XT Antrieb Bremse
Pronghorn LRS, Vorbau, Lenker, Hörnchen
Magura Durin (denk ma dasses keine Menja is)


----------



## Domme02 (25. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Sieht man doch fast alles:
> Pronghorn Hardtailrahmen
> XT Antrieb Bremse
> Pronghorn LRS, Vorbau, Lenker, Hörnchen
> Magura Durin (denk ma dasses keine Menja is)


dann hilf mir mal: kurbel ->xt / sattel?/ sattelstütze?/ Cockpit?   ...ach mach doch gleich eine teileliste pikto


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2009)

also vorbau, sattelstütze und sattel sind def. von kore. lediglich die barends sind von pronghorn. reifen von kenda. mehr erkenn ich auch nicht...


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Mai 2009)

ok weit daneben


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2009)

Sorry Jungs, da habe ich wohl übel gewackelt. Weil meine Cam ansonsten ja gut funktioniert. 

Als Ersatz dann mal das Bike von Eddi, gestochen scharf geknipst:


----------



## scapin-biker (25. Mai 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


>


 
Na endlich mal ein Scapin !!

Dachte schon ich wäre der einzige mit einem Scapin.

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (29. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Jaja Scapins sind immer wi9eder schön anzusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -shoX- (29. Mai 2009)

Mal mein Baby Jetzt mit 2009ner Rahmen, weil mir der 2005er gebrochen ist ^^ xP heute wieder bekommen.


----------



## rboncube (30. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, da habe ich wohl übel gewackelt. Weil meine Cam ansonsten ja gut funktioniert.
> 
> Als Ersatz dann mal das Bike von Eddi, gestochen scharf geknipst:



Da siehst du mal wie schlecht das erste Bild war. Auf´m zweiten ist sogar der Dämpfer zu erkennen?
Das Fully gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, zum Hardtail kann man wenig schreiben, da man nix erkennt.
Versteh auch nicht wieso du ein Foto eines Fully´s reinstellst, wo doch alle das Hardtail sehen wollen.
Aber mir kommt es eh wie ne Dauerwerbesendung für Räder aus Dänemark vor.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## momgarbe (30. Mai 2009)

Hält die Rahmenkonstruktion beim Horstlink am Pronghorn Fully wirklich?


----------



## BierBaron (30. Mai 2009)

Nochmal was neues von meinem Esel

Hab es mal mit meiner neuen Cam versucht. Die macht doch etwas bessere bilder als das Handy 









Cheers


----------



## Dschenns (30. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine soeben fertig gestellte CC-Schüssel.

Kommentare erwünscht....



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



geplante updates:

TUNE Speedneedle
Ashima Scheiben-Adapter
Adapterschrauben in Titan blau
Zugklemmschraube Schaltwerk in Alu rot
Flaha Schrauben Alu rot
Sattelklemmschelle Token

Frühjahr 2010: DT Swiss XRC100


----------



## Chrisomie21 (31. Mai 2009)

@ marc: langsam nervt die dauerwerbung echt. wenn ihr es so nötig habt/wollt dann schaltet werbung auf pro7


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2009)

Du scheinst es wirklich bunt zu mögen.
Ich würde zumindest die Kurbel in schwarz oder weiß nehmen, silber paßt nicht so zum Rest vom Rad. Dasselbe gilt für die Pedale. Gold würde ich rauslassen, es gibt doch sicher auch andere leichte, funktionierende Pedale, die optisch stimmiger sind.
Den Spacer über dem Vorbau würde ich auch noch in schwarz nehmen, dann fällt er nicht ganz so sehr auf. Oder gleich Gabelschaft absägen.
Und sind alle farbigen Schrauben aus Aluminium? Auch die an Bremsen, Bremsscheiben, Vorbau?
Ein Gesamtgewicht wäre noch interessant, da sind ja ziemlich leichte Teile dran. Bei der Sattelstützklemmschelle ginge noch ganz gut was, wenn Du hier auch KCNC verbaust - passend zu den Schnellspannern -, oder gleich eine Schraubklemme.
Auch wenn das Ergebnis nicht ganz mein Fall ist (für MICH zu bunt), so legst Du doch eine bewundernswerte Detailversessenheit an den Tag.


----------



## ullertom (31. Mai 2009)

@Dschenns
zu bunt!!! 
Kurbel in silber passt nicht, wenn dann weiß oder schwarz,
KCNC an ein "Edelbike" geht gar nicht,
Pedale gehen in Ordnung - ist halt so das die meisten Gold sind (4ti usw.)


----------



## mike49 (31. Mai 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Gesamtgewicht wäre noch interessant, da sind ja ziemlich leichte Teile dran.


Gesamtgewicht (10,00kg) steht doch da 

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht: Etwas zu bunt, besonders die Kurbel und der Vorbau passen nicht.

@Dschenns: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ist ein sehr schönes Rad, das mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen fast perfekt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (31. Mai 2009)

Dschenns schrieb:


> Hier mal meine soeben fertig gestellte CC-Schüssel.



super geil!!! abgesehen von der Kurbel ist das bike der Hammer


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2009)

Okay, sorry Sollte nicht aufdringlich wirken.

Ride on and on,
Marc


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Gesamtgewicht (10,00kg) steht doch da
> 
> Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht: Etwas zu bunt, besonders die Kurbel und der Vorbau passen nicht.
> 
> @Dschenns: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ist ein sehr schönes Rad, das mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen fast perfekt wird



Ah, jetzt! DAS Bild hatte ich nicht angeklickt.


----------



## scapin-biker (31. Mai 2009)

Im Grunde ein sehr wertiges Bike. Bunt, naja meins ist auch bunt. Carbon, nichts besseres. Doch wieder ein CUBE.


----------



## Dschenns (31. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Feedbacks.
Bunt isses zwar, aber  so sollte es ja auch sein 
Immerhin nimmts die Teamfarben des Rahmens auf.
Die roten Schrauben sind Alu und die blauen sind Titan.
Ich finde in original kommt das Bunte gar nicht so stark rüber, 
erst wenn man näher ran geht.
Bei den Pedalen war s mir klar, dass das nich so passt, wiegen
aber halt nur 186 g..  
Bei der Kurbel war ich auch am überlegen, ob weis oder schwarz.
Schwarz sah auf den Fotos rel. billig aus und bei weiss war ICH
mir nicht sicher, ob s dann nicht zu viel weiss wird.
Spacer is halt noch original und wird sicher auf die eine oder 
andere Art verschwinden.
Ein Cube eben auch deswegen weils das bei uns im Laden gab.
Daher Frameset auch ein "wenig" günstiger.
Zum Thema bunt:
Ihr hättet es im Originalzustand mal sehen sollen...
DAS war bunt! Sehr viel weiss halt. Für mich zu viel.
Ich mag s dann lieber rot und blau ;-)
Die KCNC Teile sind aber auch verdammt leicht.
Vorbau 105 g in 120 mm Länge
Sattelstütze 130g gekürzt in 31,6 (160 g original in 400mm)
Die Kurbel sieht für mich sehr wertig aus und wiegt 
komplett mit KB 690 g


----------



## invincible (31. Mai 2009)

@ Dschenns: Sehr schick! (bis auf die Kurbel)

Ist der Sattel ein gestrippter SLR? Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschenns (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, es ist ein gestrippter und bedremelter SLR.
Wiegt nun 110g.
War n spontaner Versuch und hat echt gut geklappt.
Die bedremelten Kanten sehen zwar nicht so prickelnd
aus, weils ein Freihand-Versuch war, aber es hat
was gebracht.
Fahre diesen Sattel schon seit geraumer Zeit auf 
meinem Rennrad und muss sagen der funzt so richtig
gut. 
Is halt jetzt nur auf s MTB gewandert, weil der Hr. Fahl
keine Speedneedles liefern kann... 
Kleine Korrektur noch:
Sattelstütze nicht 130 g, sondern 160g gekürzt und 180 g original....

P.S. Ich find die Kurbel immernoch sehr fein...


----------



## mike49 (31. Mai 2009)

Dschenns schrieb:


> P.S. Ich find die Kurbel immernoch sehr fein...


Ich auch 

Die weitgehend einhellige Meinung hier bezieht sich wohl auch nur darauf, daß die Farbe nicht zum restlichen Rad passt.

Eine weiße Aerozine wäre doch vielleicht was, oder?


----------



## Dschenns (31. Mai 2009)

ne, schon klar.
habs auch nicht falsch verstanden.
passt scho...
das mit dem weiss wollt ich bewusst nicht.
ich hab schon weisse Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau 
und Reifen mit weissen Streifen rausgeschmissen, 
und da wollt ich halt nicht mit ner weissen Kurbel
wieder aufrüsten.
Und in schwarz sah sie mir halt zu billig aus.


----------



## LeichteGranate (31. Mai 2009)

Mal ein paar Tage nicht hier rein geschaut und schon sind wieder geile Bikes hier drin 

Mein Favorit ist übrigens das grüne Voitl!!! Das Scapin ist auch seeehr schick...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2009)




----------



## Domme02 (1. Juni 2009)

mach lieber die aufkleber von der gabel wieder dran. da fehlt was.
wo ist das bild entstanden? kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2009)

steinbruch wallücke. das liegt zwischen minden und lübbecke, in der nähe von bergkirchen.

wundert mich dass nichts zum diesem lrs kommt. das rot ist ja niergendwo sonst zu finden. 
mein anderer lrs ist komplett schwarz.

decals in der schriftfarbe vom rahmen wären sicherlich nicht schlecht.
aber so schlimm finde ich es nun auch nicht. 

die aufkleber auf den felgen sind auch nur noch wegen der schrift auf dem reifen und den speichennippeln dran.


----------



## Domme02 (1. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> steinbruch wallücke. das liegt zwischen minden und lübbecke, in der nähe von bergkirchen.
> 
> wundert mich dass nichts zum diesem lrs kommt. das rot ist ja niergendwo sonst zu finden.
> mein anderer lrs ist komplett schwarz.



achso, ich habe an einen anderen gedacht. 
hast recht mit dem LRS das passt wirklich nicht.


----------



## Triturbo (1. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> die aufkleber auf den felgen sind auch nur noch wegen der schrift auf dem reifen, und den speichennippeln dran.



Schönes, unauffälliges Rad! 

Hast du den LRS von Nubuk? Hab den selben, passt bei mir auch gar nicht ins ''Konzept'' aber da die Aufkleber auch so sind, hab ich sie dran gelassen.  Ist so ein kleines Detail, wenn das ganze Rad eintönig ist, kann m.Mn. irgendwo noch ein wenig Farbe versteckt sein. Find ich gut. 
Kleiner Vorschlag: mit schwarzer Kurbel würde das Rad ein wenig besser aussehen, glaube ich.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2009)

danke!

lrs ist von nubuk. war gestern die jungfernfahrt. 
werde heute mal bilder mit dem anderen lrs knipsen, wenn ich ne schöne stelle finde.
heute gehts mal auf die andere seite von unseren kleinen hügeln, da war ich noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2009)

anderer steinbruch und anderer lrs (veltec sl, frm xmd 333, cx-ray).


----------



## crush-er (1. Juni 2009)

Also, ich finde, der schwarze Laufradsatz passt echt besser. Gibt ein einheitlicheres Bild und sieht mM nicht langweilig aus. Vielleicht noch ne`schwarze Kurbel von  Race Face...


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2009)

aber erst wenn die xt verschlissen ist. so wie es dort steht ist es jetzt fertig. mehr geld stecke ich da jetzt nicht rein.

finde den schwarzen lrs auch besser. vor allem ist er auch leichter.


----------



## crush-er (1. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> aber erst wenn die xt verschlissen ist. so wie es dort steht ist es jetzt fertig. mehr geld stecke ich da jetzt nicht rein.
> 
> finde den schwarzen lrs auch besser. vor allem ist er auch leichter.



Jo, das mit der Kurbel war auch nur Träumerei. Die Euros wachsen leider nicht an Bäumen. Aber wenns mal soweit ist...

Was wiegt es denn so wie`s da steht, oder hab ich es überlesen?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2009)

vom gewicht habe ich leider keine ahnung. da müsste man die gewichte laut liste nehmen.

denke max. 10,5 kg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. Juni 2009)

Das Capic gefällt mir. Zuverlässiger und leichter wird zu dem Preis sehr schwer. Meins ist etwas simpler ausgefallen:



Gruß Z.


----------



## mike49 (1. Juni 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Das Capic gefällt mir. Zuverlässiger und leichter wird zu dem Preis sehr schwer. Meins ist etwas simpler ausgefallen:


Einfach, aber stimmig 

Kannst Du eigentlich alle Gänge schalten mit dem Käfig?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. Juni 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Einfach, aber stimmig
> 
> Kannst Du eigentlich alle Gänge schalten mit dem Käfig?


Ja, keine Probleme (12-32/22-32-44).
Gruß Z.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (1. Juni 2009)

Mich stört nur der Vorbau etwas. Sonst ein klasse Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. Juni 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> Mich stört nur der Vorbau etwas. Sonst ein klasse Bike


Meinst du meinen Thomson? Ich finde ihn schön gemacht, nur ist es leider kein Flipflop - Schrift steht Kopf.


----------



## chri55 (1. Juni 2009)

richtig schönes Rad. die roten Akzente sind wohltuend dezent und auch sonst ist es wunderbar schlicht. 
davon könnten sich alle mit zig Farben und Schriften vollgeklatschten Räder eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (1. Juni 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Meinst du meinen Thomson? Ich finde ihn schön gemacht, nur ist es leider kein Flipflop - Schrift steht Kopf.




ich finde der wirkt etwas bullig hinten dick und vorne immer dünner werden. 
ist ja aber ansichtssache


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Das Capic gefällt mir. Zuverlässiger und leichter wird zu dem Preis sehr schwer. Meins ist etwas simpler ausgefallen:
> Gruß Z.


so ganz stimmig aber mir persönlich gefallen da eher aufkleber am rahmen oder an der gabel. ....über geschmack lässt sich aber streiten
ImO sieht es so etwas "billig" aus.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> so ganz stimmig aber mir persönlich gefallen da eher aufkleber am rahmen oder an der gabel. ....über geschmack lässt sich aber streiten
> ImO sieht es so etwas "billig" aus.


Der Rahmen ist billig: Der aktuelle Funworks Team Zero 5 kostet 169,-. Diesen älteren (Zero 3) habe ich gebraucht erstanden. Das silberne Dekor war gruselig und die SID hat noch die Aufkleber auf den Innenseiten 
Wenn das Rad richtig sauber ist, sieht es ganz edel aus, da Rahmen und Gabel schwarz glänzend sind.



Gruß Z.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Juni 2009)

Optik ist nicht alles, und da hab ich hier schon viel Schlimmeres gesehen .

Stimmig, minimalistisch, technisch topp (die Sid ausgenommen), vermutlich leicht und schnell, was will man mehr? Ein ehrliches Arbeitstier halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. Juni 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Optik ist nicht alles, und da hab ich hier schon viel Schlimmeres gesehen .
> 
> Stimmig, minimalistisch, technisch topp (die Sid ausgenommen), vermutlich leicht und schnell, was will man mehr? Ein ehrliches Arbeitstier halt.



Danke! Ich komme mit der SID gut klar. Für mich ist sie ausreichend steif, da ich sie nicht mit ner Scheibe fahre und nur 67 kg wiege.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, dass das Ding ma wieder so ein Fahrspaßbike ist (optisch). Sieht nicht nach Highendschüssel aus.


----------



## Christian Back (2. Juni 2009)

Und Wiebrähx, klasse...!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Ding ma wieder so ein *Fahrspaßbike* ist (optisch). Sieht nicht nach Highendschüssel aus.



Ist das nicht das wichtigste? Ist doch hier der CC-Bike-Bilder-Faden und nicht die Leichtbauzone. CC geht damit im Rahmen meiner Fähigkeiten sehr gut


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Juni 2009)

Ja eben. Weit weg von Leichtbaugetüftel und Kompromissfindung. Keine Rennschüssel die nach Leistung giert sondern einfach ein Bike, dass gefahren will um dessen Selbstwillen (und des Willens des Fahrers natürlich^^)


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juni 2009)

@Dr.Zoidberg
mir gefällt das bike auch ohne aufkleber. schön schlicht und elegant.

bremshebel und v-brakes in schwarz wären noch ganz nett.


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Juni 2009)

Ich finde ja die silbernen Bremshebel passend, da sie dafür sorgen, dass der Silberton (Kette, Sattel, Umwerfer, Kurbel, Bremsflanke) halbwegs gleichmäßg aufs Bike verteilt ist. Ein Bike welches zunehmend nur schwarz ohne sonstige Farbaplikationen ist wirkt immer recht brutal/agressiv und das passt irgendwie nicht zum Bike.


----------



## müsing (2. Juni 2009)

@Dr.Zoidberg: was sind das denn für griffe? die sehen ja gut aus, wie der rest auch


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. Juni 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> @Dr.Zoidberg: was sind das denn für griffe? die sehen ja gut aus, wie der rest auch


Propalm, aktuell wohl ausverkauft, aber bei Ebay gibt es die auch gelegentlich.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2009)

nun mal ein richtiger Race-Hobel.
P.S: nein ich bin nicht Nino Schurter und ich schlage mich mit einem mittelklasse Scale rum aber man kann ja mal träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (2. Juni 2009)

hässlich.


----------



## volkswagenbike (2. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> nun mal ein richtiger Race-Hobel.
> P.S: nein ich bin nicht Nino Schurter und ich schlage mich mit einem mittelklasse Scale rum aber man kann ja mal träumen.


 



sorry aber bissl unnötig der Beitrag oder ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2009)

thoralfw schrieb:


> hässlich.



Nein. Schön hässlich.


----------



## xc-mtb (3. Juni 2009)

Ich find Scott auch nicht so gut. Aber das ist echt mal in Ordnung.

Sonst verstehe ich nicht wo das Problem liegt wenn hier die Bikes von Pros gezeigt werden. Danke das es den Thread enorm bereichern kann.

Für mich ruhig weiter so.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2009)

optik zählt bei den pros wohl eher zur nebensache.
hier ist wohl eher der nutzen, das gewicht und die zuverlässigkeit im vordergrund.

mit den schlauchreifen kann ich mich an diesem bike z.b. gar nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juni 2009)

Öhm die Pros fahren Material, welches teils nur wenige Rennen hält. Aluscheiben, ZRT Race Felgen* etc. Zuverlässlich ist da nüscht. Wie auch wird ja Vieles gesponsert und am Streckenrand haste an sich immer ein Techniker stehen der Ersatz bereithält (na hallo selbst zur MadEast die ja eher nen Hobbymarathon darstellt stehen Techniker an den Verpflegungsständen und dazwischen an der Strecke mit kompletten Laufradsätzen!).

Ansonsten sind die Decals bei Scott Scales echt Augenkrebs erregend -.-


----------



## Domme02 (3. Juni 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> sorry aber bissl unnötig der Beitrag oder ?



warum? ist doch ein echtes CC-Bike. wo ist das Problem?

@pikto   du hast schon recht. das ist ganz und gar nicht ein alltagsbike und für normalos wäre es nicht sinnvoll sich so eins zu kaufen ( wenn man das geld hätte). aber seinen reiz hat das bike imo schon. ich finde die lackierung sehr gelungen sogar wunderschön.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ein Profi zb. Nino Schurter mit einem "normalen" CC-Bike wie zb. das von Dr. Zoidberg abschneiden würde. auf den interseiten werden die high-end bikes ja oft wie die erfindung des elektrischen lichts angepriesen.


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juni 2009)

Das kann ich dir leicht verraten. Wenn du den Typen ne Woche Traingslager mit nem Bike hier ausm Forum gibst und die das Bike an sich anpassen dürfen (Geometrie, Cockpit, bissl ausbalancieren, Federung) dann wären die mit den Kisten auf 100km Gelände nur wenig langsamer als mit ihren gesponsorteren Racefeilen. Vorrausgesetzt sie könnten immer noch Materialverschleißend fahren, weil Ersatzteile aller Kilometer bereitstehen (man fährt anders wenn man weiß, dass man durch Materialverschleiß nicht ausm Rennen fliegt bzw. nur wenig Zeit verliert aber unheimlich durch aggressivere Fahrweise gewinnt).

Frei nach Dem Motto: Material macht Sekunden


----------



## alu-xb (3. Juni 2009)

*(nur bilder!!!!!!!)  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juni 2009)

Bitte das Bike noch mals ablichten ohne Überbelichtung des Rahmens und nem fast schon absaufendem Hintergrund und bitte von der Schokoladenseite (Antrieb)^^


----------



## Johnny Rico (3. Juni 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


>



Schicke Lackierung! Ist das rot ein Metallic-Farbton?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, ist metallic in Richtung weinrot, also etwas dunkler als es auf dem Bild erscheint. Neu ablichten geht schlecht, hab hier nur meine miese Handycam 
Ansonsten sinds XT 2009 Schaltwerk und SLX Umwerfer, also nix Besonderes 

Wie der Rahmen überbelichtet sein kann weiß ich net, an dem Tag war alles wolkengrau und Blitz war aus. Naja, bin kein Fotograph.

Und sry für den Text, is ja "nur Bilder"


----------



## chri55 (3. Juni 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Und sry für den Text, is ja "nur Bilder"



scheiß drauf! schon wegen den ganzen Satzzeichen gehört der Titel missachtet. 
schönes Rad, obwohl ich sonst nicht so auf weiß stehe. weißte wie viel es wiegt?


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juni 2009)

Es ist "nur Bilder*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*" wenn schon dennschon^^
Wobei schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt wurden, dass nur Bilder maximal als Kleinkind interessant sind, für solche Interessengruppen gibt es Bilderbücher. Der Rest kann normalerweise lesen und schreiben um sich mit zu teilen...
Das Überbelichtem vom Rahmen kommt daher, da deine Kamera wohl versucht hat den Hintergrund nicht total absaufen zu lassen und dabei ist der Rahmen wohl deutlich zu Hell geworden. Naja moderne Kompaktkameras/Handies haben leider nur nen Kontrastumfang der jedem Polaroidfoto unterlegen sind -.-)

Naja ansonsten is das Bike wohl wirklich nichts herrausragendes, schade eigentlich. Der Rahmen hätte es verdient^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Juni 2009)

Naja, die Angabe von Lapierre ist 11.2kg, allerdings weiß ich nicht, für welchen Rahmengröße und mit oder ohne Pedale.
Allerdings ist es nen Batzen leichter als mein Stevens X8 Cross, das wiegt angeblich 11.5kg.

Auf jeden Fall hat der Wechsel von den Standard Michelin XC Dry² zu den Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic ca. 250g Gewichtsersparnis gebracht, die Pedale wiegen 550g.

Bei Gelegenheit lasse ich es mal wiegen, wobei das Gewicht für mich unerheblich ist. Ich schätze mal 11.5kg mit Pedalen und den Reifen.

Auch wenn es ein CC-Hardtail ist, sind Reifen und Pedale für den Allmountain-Einsatz gedacht, ein Fully brauche ich dafür an sich nicht. Vortrieb hat das Radl übrigens gewaltig viel, ist äußerst leichtfüßig. In grobem Gelände hat man wegen der fehlenden Hinterradfederung allerdings nichts auf dem Sattel verloren, aber da balanciert man eh schlecht 



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Naja ansonsten is das Bike wohl wirklich nichts herrausragendes, schade eigentlich. Der Rahmen hätte es verdient^^




In der Tat nicht, aber momentan ist das Radl neu, und Komponenten weren erst bei Verschleiß gegen hochwertigere ersetzt. Mein Budget war schon knapp genug. Bis dahin wird der Rahmen allerdings nicht mehr so toll aussehen (naja wo gehobelt wird, da fallen bekanntlich Späne, hab auch schon die ersten Löcher im Lack, evtl. bessere ich die mit einem Lackstift). Aber der Rahmen war der Kaufgrund, Farben und Form sind einfach bezaubernd.


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Juni 2009)

Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die Franzosen Stil haben. Sehr schöner Rahmen, den man auch (noch) nicht allzu häufig sieht. Willkommen im Club der Lapierre-Fahrer .

Wenn der Rahmen ähnlich gut gemacht und durchdacht ist, wie der meines X-Control, dann hast du da eine wirklich gute Basis, bei der sich späteres Upgraden auch lohnt.


----------



## müsing (3. Juni 2009)

wo wir das schöne rad mit der v-brake gerade hatten, hier meins mit updates. ich werd mir auch eine scheibenbremse dran machen. wenn jemand interesse an den laufrädern hat....


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Es ist "nur Bilder*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*" wenn schon dennschon^^
> Wobei schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt wurden, dass nur Bilder maximal als Kleinkind interessant sind, für solche Interessengruppen gibt es Bilderbücher. Der Rest kann normalerweise lesen und schreiben um sich mit zu teilen...
> Das Überbelichtem vom Rahmen kommt daher, da deine Kamera wohl versucht hat den Hintergrund nicht total absaufen zu lassen und dabei ist der Rahmen wohl deutlich zu Hell geworden. Naja moderne Kompaktkameras/Handies haben leider nur nen Kontrastumfang der jedem Polaroidfoto unterlegen sind -.-)
> 
> ...


----------



## schlumpf1175 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

das ist mein Bike !!

Für Tipps und Anregungen wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2009)

Das Specialized ist natürlich sehr gut ausgestattet. Eine Verbesserung würde ich in einem flacheren Vorbau, vielleicht negativ verbaut, sehen! Den LRS würde ich auch von seinen Decals befreien, da es noch recht unruhig wirkt.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juni 2009)

schlumpf1175 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist mein Bike !!
> 
> ...


ich liebe die Rahmenform vom stumpjumper HT!
Verbesserungen: anderer Vorbau, anderer lenker, keine hörner, spacerturm entfernen, schwarze kurbel, perfekt zur rahmenfarbe würden fulcrum felgen passen ( hab nur das aussehen berücksichtigt)
RaRa am vorderrad? kommst du damit klar? ein besserer partner wäre da ja eher der RoRo.


----------



## ibinsnur (4. Juni 2009)

warum noch weniger profil am vorderrad fahren? da würde ich eher auf nobby nic aufrüsten - kommt halt drauf an was man fährt.


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Juni 2009)

RoRo hat mehr Profil als der RaRa und solang es ni zu schlammig wird greift er ordentlich zu.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juni 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> warum noch weniger profil am vorderrad fahren? da würde ich eher auf nobby nic aufrüsten - kommt halt drauf an was man fährt.



man soll doch immer den reifen mit mehr grip am vorderrad fahren. und der RaRa ist ja nicht grade der Grip-Meister. Da ist der RoRo echt besser.
Der RaRa ist perfekt fürs hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (4. Juni 2009)

aha - mal wieder was gelernt - danke. ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß der rocket ron der leichtere und damit auch profillosere ist.

ich fahr die kombi noni vorne und rara hinten. an den roro habe ich noch nie gedacht.


----------



## chri55 (4. Juni 2009)

das Speci Carbon... schade zu sehen, dass so ein Rad mit so gut wie keiner Sattelüberhühung und einem so hohen Vorbau gefahren wird. Sinn verfehlt, würde ich sagen. falls du nur noch nicht zum einstellen gekommen bist: Vorbau umdrehen oder wenigstens ein gerader. (wobei man das Foto ja eigentlich erst reinstellt wenns fertig ist...)
ansonsten wäre ein Rahmen mit weniger aggressiver Geometrie vielleicht besser für dich gewesen. abgesehen davon, schönes Rad. alles noch im Serienzustand? 



Domme02 schrieb:


> RaRa am vorderrad? kommst du damit klar?



 der RaRa wurde jahrelang am Vorderrad gefahren, das ging ja auch.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juni 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> der RaRa wurde jahrelang am Vorderrad gefahren, das ging ja auch.



ist doch bestimmt geschmackssache, oder? ich würde damit nicht klar kommen.


----------



## schlumpf1175 (4. Juni 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> das Speci Carbon... schade zu sehen, dass so ein Rad mit so gut wie keiner Sattelüberhühung und einem so hohen Vorbau gefahren wird. Sinn verfehlt, würde ich sagen. falls du nur noch nicht zum einstellen gekommen bist: Vorbau umdrehen oder wenigstens ein gerader. (wobei man das Foto ja eigentlich erst reinstellt wenns fertig ist...)
> ansonsten wäre ein Rahmen mit weniger aggressiver Geometrie vielleicht besser für dich gewesen. abgesehen davon, schönes Rad. alles noch im Serienzustand?
> 
> 
> ...



So Vorbau habe ich umgedreht. Bin mit dem RaRa super zufrieden. Muss aber zugeben das ich den RoRa noch nicht gefahren bin. Fahre sehr viel Asphalt mit dem Rad (zur Arbeit), deshalb sah ich noch keinen Grund auf den RaRa zu verzichten. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. 
Wenn mir meine Frau mal wieder finanzielle Mittel frei gibt, werde ich mir auf jedenfall eine neue Kurbel holen. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## chri55 (4. Juni 2009)

natürlich musst du auch sehen, obs dir jetzt passt.  nicht, dass du es nach den Wünschen irgendwelcher Forenuser umbaust und dann passts vorne und hinten nicht. wenns aber geht, umso besser. viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## Schmittler (5. Juni 2009)

gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.


----------



## CC-Racer93 (5. Juni 2009)

richtig schönes rad^^. würde nur noch andere scheiben montieren. Sandgestrahlte hopes könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2009)

Absolut klasse! Gefällt mir total.


----------



## eightball28 (5. Juni 2009)

sehr schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.
> ]



echt super schön das bike! das einzieg was mir nicht gefällt ist die zugverlegung am unterrohr.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (5. Juni 2009)

und wie immer..... die kurbel. passt einfach zu 99% nicht ans bike. sonst wirklich schön


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juni 2009)

So, hab paar neue Sachen dran.

- Love the Ride Kettenstrebenschutz
- Carbon Flaschenhalter
- Carbonspacer
- Race Face Next SL Sattelstütze

Eine FunWorks Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner in Titan schwarz knapp 9 gramm glaube ich, ein weißer SLR Carbon-Sattel und ein Next SL Riserbar werden als nächstes kommen


----------



## AngryApe (5. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir echt gut...nur das tachokalbel sieht da n tick verloren aus


----------



## Der P (5. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.



Sehr schönes Rad, stimmig zusammen gestellt. Daumen hoch.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.



Spitzen Rotwild, sieht stark aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2009)

....


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juni 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....


gefällt mir gar nicht. 
-verschiedene laufräder
-verschiedene spacer unterm vorbau
-zu fette pedale
-klobiger sattel
-komischer vorbau


----------



## olli99 (6. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Cannondale F800





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

*So endlich im Endzustand......*


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> *So endlich im Endzustand......*


scott scale ist immer gut und das erst recht! nur die sattelstütze, die Gabel und alle Züge müssten noch weiß oder rot sein.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2009)

@domme:---leider bisher nur 1 rote felge auftreiben können , sattel is ein fizik aliante - der is mal überhaupt net klobig - hope spacer in rot - passend zur sattelköemme und dem laufrad , vorbau is ein syntace - die seh´n nu mal so aus ind sind zum verstellen optimal ... aber jedem sein geschmack !! :_))) greez , k.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2009)

Das F800 gefällt mir.
Das Scale hingegen gar nicht, weiß und rot finde ich kombiniert schrecklich. Dann auch noch so viel davon...


----------



## #easy# (7. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So endlich im Endzustand......[/B]



tja Hauptsache Du glaubst das  nach meiner Erfahrung wirst Du nie einen "  Endzustand" erreichen  nix für ungut und viel spaß mit dem Bike

Das Rotwild sieht ja mal lecker aus 
gruß
easy


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juni 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> tja Hauptsache Du glaubst das  nach meiner Erfahrung wirst Du nie einen "  Endzustand" erreichen  nix für ungut und viel spaß mit dem Bike
> 
> Das Rotwild sieht ja mal lecker aus
> gruß
> easy



*war ja mit Augenzwinkern >><< gedacht.....fertig bin ich nie*


----------



## cschrahe (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hab gerade den Thread hier entdeckt und möchte Euch nun mal mein Schätzchen zeigen 
Ende letztes Jahr bekommen und seither einiges dran verändert:
Vorbau/Lenker, Nokons, Griffe, Reifen, Kette

Folgende Teile habe ich noch bestellt:
Schnellspanner von Tune DC16+17 in rot
Sattelschnellspanner Mcfk Carbon mt roten Inlays (ohne Hebel)
Steuersatz FSA Z Ceramic in rot 
rote Kettenblattschrauben von Tune 

Der Dämpfer ist nur leihweise drin, da kommt der XR Carbon wieder rein, die Reifen möchte ich demnächst gegen Schlauchlose tauschen und ich überlege, ob ich meinem Hintern den SLR Kid Carbon (eventuell in weiß?) Sattel antun soll 

Aktuell wiegt das Teil 11,4 Kilo, ich will aber noch unter 11, mal sehen, wie 











Was meint Ihr? 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2009)

schickes teil!

mir würde ein schwarzer vorbau besser gefallen, denn dann steht der rahmen besser im mittelpunkt. aber sonst würde ich es wohl so lassen.

die bremse vielleicht auch noch in schwarz ...


----------



## corfrimor (7. Juni 2009)

@ cschrahe

Schönes Bike! Allerdings würde ich den weißen Vorbau ebenfalls gegen einen schwarzen tauschen und insbesondere die Reifen kotz wechseln. Auch der Shimano-Aufkleber gefällt mir gar nicht. Ansonsten wirklich schick.

Bist Du mit der Gabel zufrieden?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## cschrahe (7. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Das mit den Reifen sagte ich ja, da kommen noch Schlauchlose drauf. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, welche. 
Der Shimano-Aufkleber ist eine Art Steinschlagschutz. Der Lack ist nicht wirklich resistent. Daher auch der Onza-Aufkleber vor dem Votec-Schriftzug am Unterrohr. Da bin ich mal leicht mit dem Pedalschlüssel abgerutscht und schwupps war ein Stück Lack abgeplatzt. 

Mit dem gesamten Rad bin ich inzwischen zufrieden, nachdem ich mich an das vollgerfederte Fahren gewöhnt hatte. 
Die Gabel funktioniert sehr gut, allerdings muß man Kompromisse in Punkto Torsionsfestigkeit eingehen. Das Ding schwabbelt im Wiegetritt schon ganz schön, das gleiche gilt für die Laufräder. 
Stört aber nach einer Weile nicht mehr. Hoffentlich hälts  

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Domme02 (7. Juni 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gerade den Thread hier entdeckt und möchte Euch nun mal mein Schätzchen zeigen
> Ende letztes Jahr bekommen und seither einiges dran verändert:
> Vorbau/Lenker, Nokons, Griffe, Reifen, Kette



schon ganz schön. aber poste das bike bitte nochmal wenn die restlichen teile auch noch dran sind.


----------



## zingel (7. Juni 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Aktuell wiegt das Teil 11,4 Kilo, ich will aber noch unter 11, mal sehen, wie



*neuer Rahmen?*


ich würd's allerdings so lassen - mir gefällt's !

..und wenn's jetzt schon schwabbelt würd ich eher wieder mehr Gewicht draufpacken.


----------



## CC-Racer93 (7. Juni 2009)

Abend zusammen,
Hier mal ein update von meinm Centurion.
Hoffe es gefällt!
Wiegt jetzt ziemlich genau 8kg mit tacho, die roten nokons werden noch gegen Schwarze sp41 getauscht.
Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht


----------



## eightball28 (7. Juni 2009)

vor der Streckenbesichtigung




und danach


----------



## Domme02 (7. Juni 2009)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> Hier mal ein update von meinm Centurion.
> Hoffe es gefällt!
> Wiegt jetzt ziemlich genau 8kg mit tacho, die roten nokons werden noch gegen Schwarze sp41 getauscht.
> Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht


8kg??!! da muss das bike nicht gut aussehen (was es aber tut), dass gewicht klingt wie Musik in meinen Ohren


----------



## crush-er (7. Juni 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> vor der Streckenbesichtigung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Bikemarathon in Erfurt?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (7. Juni 2009)

nein war die Streckenvorstellung von http://mtb-biesenrode.de/ 

ist Erfurt gut? überlege da noch kurzfristig mitzufahren


----------



## rhoener76 (7. Juni 2009)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> Hier mal ein update von meinm Centurion.
> Hoffe es gefällt!
> Wiegt jetzt ziemlich genau 8kg mit tacho, die roten nokons werden noch gegen Schwarze sp41 getauscht.
> Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht


Kann es nicht genau erkennen. Was ist das für eine Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi und was wiegt die?


----------



## Northern lite (8. Juni 2009)

ich würde sagen da kann man deutlich nen F99 und nen Schmolke erkennen


----------



## crush-er (8. Juni 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> nein war die Streckenvorstellung von http://mtb-biesenrode.de/
> 
> ist Erfurt gut? überlege da noch kurzfristig mitzufahren



Keine Ahnung. Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich zu anderen Marathons. Aber ist mM ne gute Mischung und der Veranstalter gibt sich Mühe. Bin die letzten 2 Jahre die 37 km-Strecke gefahren, diesmal werden es die 50km.
Bei 25  Startgebühr kann man glaub ich nichts verkehrt machen.

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## CC-Racer93 (8. Juni 2009)

@Northern lite 
jop ist ein schmolke mit f99, der f99 weicht aber bald dem neuen rotor sl.


----------



## RaceKing79 (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,
habe das MTB bekommen da war der Rahmen noch Silber.
  Dann hat mich mein Kumpel mit dem Tuning angesteckt.
  Wollte dann unbedingt ein matt Schwarzes MTB mit roten Akzenten!
  Also hab ich den Rahmen Pulverbeschichten lassen und Schrauben, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Alu-Nippel in rot besorgt. 
  Den Werkstoff Carbon fand ich auch ganz schön und hab noch Lenker, Sattelstange, Trinkflaschenhalter, Tune Speedneedle Marathon gekauft.

  Aber mir fehlen noch so ein paar rote Sachen am Rad,
*was würdet ihr den noch pimpen?*
  Hätte gerne noch ein Steuersatz und Nokon-Schaltzüge in rot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

Sind das Alu-Schrauben am Vorbau und an den Bremssätteln?? --> Bist du Lebensmüde....!?

Sonst sieht es ganz gut aus..., aber du musst aufpassen das die Rot-Töne auch mit einander Harmonieren... Und man darf es auch nicht damit übertreiben weil ansonsten sieht es zu unruhig aus....!


----------



## RaceKing79 (8. Juni 2009)

Ja, das sind Alu-Schrauben am Bremssattel. Wieso?
Bin noch nicht so ganz der Profi, was MTB angeht!


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn dir der Bremssattel um die Ohren fliegt weißte was ich mein... Ne jetz mal im ernst, dass hat gar nüscht mit Profi oder nich Profi zu tun.... Da wirken Kräfte die meines erachtens ne Aluschraube nicht Stand hält... Naja hier sind noch paar leutz im Forum die sogar Aluschrauben an den Bremsscheiben fahren oder an Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Bremssattel.....


----------



## RockyShocky (8. Juni 2009)

Weil Alu Schrauben den Kräften,die dort wirken können, nicht gewachsen sein müssen   

Au ha, jemand früher gewesen


----------



## RaceKing79 (8. Juni 2009)

Ok, habe verstanden
Aber gibt es dann eine alternative, natürlich in rot?!


----------



## atx900 (8. Juni 2009)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> *was würdet ihr den noch pimpen?*



Griffe weg!


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Ok, habe verstanden
> Aber gibt es dann eine alternative, natürlich in rot?!



Ja.., nur Titan-Schrauben (leider werden diese sehr stark von deim jetzigen Rot abweichen), aber die sinn recht Preis intensiv (5-8 pro Schraube, soweit ich weiß). --> Wollt ich auch an mein Bike machen


----------



## mike49 (8. Juni 2009)

atx900 schrieb:


> Griffe weg!


Und Lenker + Kurbel gleich noch mit


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Juni 2009)

ganz schnell die aluschrauben gegen die Originalen Tauschen...
sonst hast du nicht lange freude am Biken sondern sitzt eher im Bett und pflegst deine Wunden, als dass du den sommer genießen kannst. polierte oder schwarze schrauben sollten eh besser passen. besonders am Vorbau, da wirkt das Rot eher dürftig


----------



## OKTAN (8. Juni 2009)

Wegen den Aluschrauben würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen. Wenn ich mit deinem Rad durch den Wald fahren würde, hätte ich Angst, daß mich ein Jäger abknallt, weil er dein Rad für einen Hirsch hält. Da könnte man dem Jäger nicht mal einen großen Vorwurf machen.


OKTAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (8. Juni 2009)

An dem Bike passt mir optisch irgendwie garnüscht...

Durch die lange Gabel sieht es ganzschön schlacksig aus, wieviel Federweg hat die Kiste hinten und vorn eigentlich?
Der Spacerturm sieht schon etwas hoch aus und der Riserlenker... naja. Über Ergongriffe kann man sich streiten Funktion darf vor Optik gehen^^
Rote Aluspider der Bremsscheibe gehen irgendwie unter eben so wie die anderen roten Zierteile, da der Rahmen einfach zu wuchtig schwarz ist. Der nächst größere Farbanteil ist Silber (die Kurbel...) und dann erst Rot an eher weniger markanten Stellen welches wie gesagt gegen das Schwarz absäuft.
Die Länge des Poplock Zuges scheint auch recht extrem...

Zu den Aluschrauben: Alu ist nich sehr Zugfest und hält Scherkräften nur wenig entgegen. Also haben sie an prägnaten Stellen NICHTS zu suchen. An Stellen wo du eh nur mit geringen Drehmomenten anziehst (Anbauteile am Lenker zB) ist es kein Ding die Dinger zu verwenden.

Lies einfach hier mal etwas nach:
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop_content.php?coID=17 (sollte der Direktlink nicht gehen, bei Jägersport unter Techinfo Alu)


----------



## RockyShocky (8. Juni 2009)

> Wegen den Aluschrauben würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen. Wenn ich mit deinem Rad durch den Wald fahren würde, hätte ich Angst, daß mich ein Jäger abknallt, weil er dein Rad für einen Hirsch hält. Da könnte man dem Jäger nicht mal einen großen Vorwurf machen.
> 
> 
> OKTAN



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht


----------



## Fusion-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

Die Aluschrauben am Vorbau und Bremssatel *MÃSSEN* weg wenn du mit dem Bike fahren willst und es nicht nur fotgrafierst!!!!!
Wenn du es leicht willst, dann nimm Schrauben aus Titan, die halten alles aus, aber riskier nicht fÃ¼r sagen wir mal 30â¬ Mehrpreis fÃ¼r die Titanschrauben dein Leben, das ist nicht Ã¼bertrieben gemeint 

An der Bremsscheibe sind Aluschrauben sogar ok, da wirkt keine direkte, hohe Kraft, sondern nur Vibrationen, aber da sollte Locite dicke reichen!


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Juni 2009)

AHHH Bremsscheiben werden normalerweise mit 7-8nM angezogen und da das definitiv KEINE M6 Schrauben sind sollte man solche "Tips" tunlichst unterlassen. Dieser Bereich liegt weit über dem was Aluschrauben in dieser Größe abkönnen. Abgesehen davon sind Aluschrauben auch mit einer wesentlich geringeren Dauerfestigkeit gesegnet.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

Also meine Bremsscheiben DARF ich mit maximal 4NM anziehen!!!
Und das halten Aluschrauben schon aus.


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Juni 2009)

Hey! 

Hier mein Fully Sport Bike von Stöckli:

http://www.directupload.net
http://www.directupload.net
http://www.directupload.net




mfg schiltrac


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Juni 2009)

top sattelposition am stöckli bike ,Bitte tu da was!! 
ich weiss nicht so recht, ich denke stöckli sollte sich auf ski konzentrieren, sieht aus 
wie ein 08-15 rahmen eines versenders und preis/leistung ist ja auch nicht optimal, oder


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Juni 2009)

@schiltrac: Könntest du bitte etwas größere Fotos einstellen? Man kann ja kaum was erkennen...


----------



## Tundra HT (8. Juni 2009)

^^HarHar!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (8. Juni 2009)

bisserl kleine wäre jetzt aber auch nicht schlecht..
so 1024x768 reichen eigentlich...


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Juni 2009)

sry wegen den Fotos. Wollte eigentlich zuerst auf "Vorschau". Aber dann war es irgendwie schon gepostet 

@ don Trailo: Preis/Leistung ist eigentlich schon nicht so gut, aber wenn man jemanden kennt der dort arbeitet und man dann 30 % Rapatt hat...

mfg schiltrac


----------



## Northern lite (8. Juni 2009)

dann sollte man dort aber auch jemanden haben, der das Bike richtig anpaßt....

kürzerer Vorbau und Sattel zurück   evtl zusätzlich noch ne ungekröpfte Sattelstütze...


sooo geht das gar nicht... bzw wird nicht lange halten....


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Juni 2009)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Also meine Bremsscheiben DARF ich mit maximal 4NM anziehen!!!
> Und das halten Aluschrauben schon aus.



Alu M5 wird zumindest bei Jaegersport (naja und in einem meiner unzähligen Maschinenbauerhandbücher) mit 3Nm angegeben. Da sind 4Nm bereits 1/3 Aufschlag und nach wie vor NICHT zu empfehlen. Wie gesagt es ist nicht nur die Zugfestigkeit sondern auch die Dauerhaltbarkeit die Probleme verursachen kann (der Konjunktiv klingt an der Stelle nicht überzeugend, jedoch überzeugt im Zweifelfall eine defekte Bremse noch weniger).


----------



## Domme02 (9. Juni 2009)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Hier mein Fully Sport Bike von Stöckli:
> mfg schiltrac



so schlecht finde ich das bike gar nicht. abgesehen vom Sattel und dem Vorbau. 
P.S: Die Landschaft im Hintergrund ist jawohl richtig geil.


----------



## RaceKing79 (9. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> An dem Bike passt mir optisch irgendwie garnüscht...
> 
> Durch die lange Gabel sieht es ganzschön schlacksig aus, wieviel Federweg hat die Kiste hinten und vorn eigentlich?
> Der Spacerturm sieht schon etwas hoch aus und der Riserlenker... naja. Über Ergongriffe kann man sich streiten Funktion darf vor Optik gehen^^
> ...




Federweg vorne 130mm, hinten keine Ahnung.
Das mit den Alu-Schrauben werd ich doch lieber beheben!
*Danke an alle, für die guten Tipps*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medic-BHD (10. Juni 2009)

So hier mal meins, neuer Vorbau kommt noch .....

Ride on...


----------



## -MaLi- (10. Juni 2009)

wie bist du denn mit dem sattel zufrieden?


----------



## Medic-BHD (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann echt net klagen, hatte langezeit das prob das mir untenrum alles eingeschlafen ist. Und seit dem ich den habe kein Problem mehr.... gute Sache!

MfG Medic


----------



## nexx (10. Juni 2009)

@Medic-BHD: Welcher Sattel ist das denn? Sieht ja mal ziemlich nett aus!


----------



## t.s.92 (10. Juni 2009)

Cannondale F4000Sl Team Replica 05, 9,5kg


----------



## Christian Back (10. Juni 2009)

t.s.92 schrieb:


> Cannondale F4000Sl Team Replica 05, 9,5kg



...und keine Lefty !!!


----------



## Vanilla Shake (10. Juni 2009)

Neu: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Pedalen
10,2 kg


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## cschrahe (11. Juni 2009)

Geiles Bike! Und so leicht, wie hast Du das gemacht? Liegt das am Rahmen? Wie groß ist der? Was sind das für Bremsen? Kurbeln Carbon?


----------



## onkeldueres (11. Juni 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Geiles Bike! Und so leicht, wie hast Du das gemacht? Liegt das am Rahmen? Wie groß ist der? Was sind das für Bremsen? Kurbeln Carbon?


Die V-Brakes hast du aber gesehen??Mein Giant Anthem liegt trotz Scheibenbremsen auch nur bei 10,7kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (11. Juni 2009)

@ Vanilla Shake

Ein sehr geiles Bike! Was für 'ne Größe ist das? Und wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Fahrwerk?

Ich frage, weil ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, meiner Frau ein King Supreme aufzubauen. Ich könnte bis auf den Steuersatz die kompletten Parts ihres jetzigen Hardtails verwenden (SID WC 07, WCS, X0, Avid SD7, DT 240s usw.) und einfach umbauen. Das ergäbe dann zwar keine Komfortkutsche, dafür aber ein richtig leichtes Racefully. Bekommt man denn den Rahmen noch irgendwo?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## cschrahe (11. Juni 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Die V-Brakes hast du aber gesehen??Mein Giant Anthem liegt trotz Scheibenbremsen auch nur bei 10,7kg



Ja, und wie ist das geheime Rezept? 
Ich liege jetzt bei 11,3 und will unbedingt noch unter 11. Schlauchlos bringt nicht viel, habe Schwalbe EVOs mit Latex drin. Wo kann man denn so einen richtigen Haufen sparen? Hier und dort ein paar Gramm, klar, in der Summe bringts das, aber kein halbes Kilo mehr. 
Ist mein 52er V.GT Rahmen zu schwer? 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## kona86 (11. Juni 2009)

Vanilla Shake schrieb:


> Neu: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Pedalen
> 10,2 kg



Ordentliche Flaschenhalter, Kurbel, schwarze Gabel, Griffe und es ist fast perfekt. Die Sattelstellung gefällt auch nicht...


----------



## Vanilla Shake (11. Juni 2009)

@onkeldueres: Danke!

@cschrahe: Danke! Kurbeln sind Carbon, Bremsen XTR, Rahmen hat 19 ''.

@corfrimor: Bin mit dem Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden, erwarte aber keinen echten Komfort. Eine feine Alternative wäre noch der Leroi:
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/13789/Kona-Leroi-Frame-2006.html

@kona86: Danke! Flaschenhalter werden noch getauscht, Ergon bleiben (nicht aus optischen Gründen ;-))), Gabel bleibt auch (schwarz wäre optisch aber sicherlich ein Plus).
Was ist mit der Kurbel und der Sattelstellung?

Ciao


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2009)

Er meint wohl, dass der Sattel zu weit nach hinten verschoben geklemmt ist. Wirkt einfach ein bissl unsymmetrisch. 
Falls das nicht nur eine persönliche Vorliebe ist, sondern du garnicht anders sitzen könntest, wäre der Rahmen natürlich ne Nummer zu klein für dich.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Juni 2009)

Vanilla Shake schrieb:


> @onkeldueres: Danke!
> 
> @cschrahe: Danke! Kurbeln sind Carbon, Bremsen XTR, Rahmen hat 19 ''.
> 
> ...



Taugen die V-Brakes denn schon was, wenns mal länger bergab geht? ICh hätte da ehrlich gesagt Schiss 
Ansonsten todschickes Radl


----------



## cschrahe (11. Juni 2009)

Hi, zusammen.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgelegt. Schnellspanner sind zwar noch nicht lieferbar, der Sattelspanner dauert auch noch ein paar Tage und warum der Steuersatz noch nicht da ist, weiß ich selber nicht 
Vorbau/Lenker sind jetzt Syntace Teile F99 (110mm) und Duraflite.
Hier der aktuelle Stand, die Waage zeigt 11,23. Der Weg nach unten ist eeeeeewig




Gruß, Christof


----------



## corfrimor (11. Juni 2009)

Vanilla Shake schrieb:


> @corfrimor: Bin mit dem Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden, erwarte aber keinen echten Komfort. Eine feine Alternative wäre noch der Leroi:
> http://www.rutlandcycling.com/13789/Kona-Leroi-Frame-2006.html



Der Leroi sieht in der Tat klasse aus, hat aber, soweit ich sehe, keine Canti-Sockel. Außerdem gefällt meiner Frau die Lackierung von Deinem King Supreme besser. Der Rahmen hat 65mm Federweg, oder? Ich hab' im Netz auf die Schnelle unterschiedliche Angaben (65mm und 80mm) gefunden. 



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Taugen die V-Brakes denn schon was, wenns mal länger bergab geht?



Solche Fragen finde ich immer wieder lustig! Als ob man vor ein paar Jahren das Rad den Berg runter geschoben hätte! Natürlich (!) kann man mit V-Brakes auch 1000Hm-Abfahrten runterbrezeln, ohne daß man dabei Leib und Leben riskiert! Ich mach' das mit meinem Starrbike eek regelmäßig.


----------



## Northern lite (11. Juni 2009)

genau!!!

als ich vor 15 Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen habe, waren Federgabel, geschweige denn Fullys, noch Utopie....

die alten Cantilever-Bremsen waren der gültige Standard

seit dem haben sich meine Strecken bzw die Streckenarten kaum bis gar nicht verändert. Damals mußte man vielleicht etwas umsichtiger und vorausschauender fahren und die Fahrtechnik war entscheidender als heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yawnoc-01 (11. Juni 2009)

... und noch einer, der mit V-Brakes bremst...










Rahmen: Conway CMR Carbon (Rh 43cm/17")
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Race (100mm)
Laufräder: Veltec Opus V-Brake
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0 mit X.0-Twister
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Avid SD7 / SL-Hebel
Reifen: Conti Mountain King Supersonic (2,2) oder Schwalbe Furious Fred
Gewicht: 8,9 kg (mit Furious Fred-Reifen)


----------



## dre (12. Juni 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> ...Solche Fragen finde ich immer wieder lustig! Als ob man vor ein paar Jahren das Rad den Berg runter geschoben hätte! Natürlich (!) kann man mit V-Brakes auch 1000Hm-Abfahrten runterbrezeln, ohne daß man dabei Leib und Leben riskiert! Ich mach' das mit meinem Starrbike eek regelmäßig.



Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Angeheizt von der Bikepresse und den Marketingfuzzis ist jeder Eisidelencruiser der Meinung, dass es ohne 203er Disc vorne nicht mehr geht. Totaler Schwachsinn!

Ich warte nur noch auf den Tag, an dem an allen Wegen die in die Alpen führen das Schild "Disc only" aufgestellt wird und hier im Forum darüber ernsthaft diskutiert wird. Aber das Thema gibt es hier ja schon an anderer Stelle. Nun wollen wir wieder Bilder sehen.....


----------



## #easy# (12. Juni 2009)

da muß ich auch mal  etwas dazu sagen und dann soll es wieder Bilder geben.
Ich werde nun meine erste Scheibenbremse fahren, sonst nur mit Felgenbremse unterwegs gewesen (Rennen Alpenx usw.) kein Thema, jetzt hat der Rahmen nur Scheibenbremsen aufnahme. Ich finde auch das es ab und an überbewertet wird, dass mit den Scheibenbremsen, zumindest was CC/Marathon angeht.
Nur mal so........ bei meinem RR gibt es auch nur Felgenbremsen und da bin ich auch Alpe 'de Huez mit 70-80 km/h runter gefahren und???? 
easy

ps. schönes Bike Yawnoc-01


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mir das nur nimmer so recht vorstellen, vor 6 Jahren hatte ich auch noch v-Brakes, und zu den Scheibenbremsen liegen da echt Welten, auch wenn die V-Brakes vllt. nur mies eingestellt waren.
Aber an sich weiß ich was ihr meint, bei meinem Lapierre bemängelt jeder, dass vorne nur eine 160er Scheibe dran ist, die hat mich aber auch noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Aber zumindest mit den letzten V-Brakes die ich hatte (waren wohl 2003er Deore oder so), würd ich mich keinen steilen Berg im Gelände mehr runtertrauen (Aspahlt is was anderes). Hab die damals durch eine HS33 ersetzt, danach wurde das Rad geklaut.

@cschrahe: schickes Votec


----------



## dvt (12. Juni 2009)

Und früher sind die Menschen mit Kutschen gereist und das ging auch.
Trotzdem macht es heute keiner mehr.

Immer dieser früher und heute-Vergleich.
Sich nicht auf den jetzigen Stand der Dinge ausruhen macht doch erst Innovation und ein weiterkommen möglich. Das ist doch die Natur des Menschen in allen Dingen.

Klar kann/konnte man mit V-Brakes bremsen, Kutschen fahren heute ja auch noch.
Mit Vierkant-Innenlager kann man auch fahren, usw. Es gibt soviele Beispiele, bei denen sich keiner mehr aufregt.

Soll einfach jeder machen, wie er will, solange er damit/dabei niemand anderen belästigt.


----------



## bennym (12. Juni 2009)

heuschreck schrieb:


> Nur zum Schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (12. Juni 2009)

dvt schrieb:


> Und früher sind die Menschen mit Kutschen gereist und das ging auch.
> Trotzdem macht es heute keiner mehr.
> 
> Immer dieser früher und heute-Vergleich.
> ...



Ich hab' nix gegen Innovation und ich vergleiche auch nicht ständig zwischen früher und heute


----------



## Triturbo (12. Juni 2009)

Nichts neues am Rad oder so, find aber das Foto so geil:




(Bild vom Nokia 5800)

Ich hoffe, das geht klar


----------



## Darkworks (13. Juni 2009)

hier mal meins

http://s4b.directupload.net/file/d/1824/ulx5i486_jpg.htm


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Juni 2009)

meins mal auf der Tour heute


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Juni 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Ja, und wie ist das geheime Rezept?
> Ich liege jetzt bei 11,3 und will unbedingt noch unter 11. Schlauchlos bringt nicht viel, habe Schwalbe EVOs mit Latex drin. Wo kann man denn so einen richtigen Haufen sparen? Hier und dort ein paar Gramm, klar, in der Summe bringts das, aber kein halbes Kilo mehr.
> Ist mein 52er V.GT Rahmen zu schwer?
> 
> Gruß, Christof



Anthem Rahmen in M liegt bei ca.2280gr.Hab hochwertige Syntace Parts div.Alu bzw.Titanschrauben,Rocket Ron Evo mit Schwalbe X-Light Schläuchen.Haste Crank Brother Pedale drauf?Magura Durin Gabel wiegt auch nicht viel.Vll liegts auch an deinem Rahmen.Was für nen Dämpfer haste drin?Was für Laufräder?


----------



## cschrahe (13. Juni 2009)

Hi, onkeldueres.
Laufräder Mavic SLR
Dämpder XR Carbon (zur Zeit XM180) 
Gabel XMC 100
Pedale Eggbeater Twin TI 
Sattel jetzt SLR Carbon 
Syntace Carbon Stütze, F99 Vorbau und Duraflite 
Racing Ralph EVO mit Michelin AirComp 

11,17  Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich noch abspecken könnte (außer an mir selbst )

Gruß, Christof


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juni 2009)

sattelstütze christof....


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2009)

wo is das problem mit nem 11,irgendwas kg fully rumzufahrn?


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. Juni 2009)

@ bennym:

youngtimer Rennfeile, sehr schön!


----------



## ralfathome (13. Juni 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Nichts neues am Rad oder so, find aber das Foto so geil:
> 
> Ich hoffe, das geht klar


logisch. Immer die Nase in'n Wind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (13. Juni 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Nichts neues am Rad oder so, find aber das Foto so geil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, geht klar. Echt ein schönes Bild. Aber der Horizont kippt nach rechts ;-)


----------



## ScottErda (14. Juni 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Ja, geht klar. Echt ein schönes Bild. Aber der Horizont kippt nach rechts ;-)



OT: Das liegt an der Erdkrümmung *lach*


----------



## chewbacca11 (14. Juni 2009)

Hier auch mal mein nicht wirklich schönes Fahrrad.


----------



## LeichteGranate (14. Juni 2009)

Drei Fragen:
1. Ist der Post erst gemeint?
2. Hat das Rad eine Bremse am VR, oder habe ich nen Knick in der Linse?
3. Soll die Sattelstellung eine teure Sterilisation ersetzen?


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wo is das problem mit nem 11,irgendwas kg fully rumzufahrn?



Frage ich mich auch. Für Leichtbaurekorde ist der Votec-Rahmen eh die falsche Grundlage, und 200 Gramm hin oder her hat allerhöchstens einen Placebo-Effekt. 11-12 Kilo für ein alltagstaugliches Alu-Fully ist doch ein prima Wert.


----------



## corfrimor (14. Juni 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch. Für Leichtbaurekorde ist der Votec-Rahmen eh die falsche Grundlage, und 200 Gramm hin oder her hat allerhöchstens einen Placebo-Effekt. 11-12 Kilo für ein alltagstaugliches Alu-Fully ist doch ein prima Wert.



Yep


----------



## doctorhasenbein (14. Juni 2009)

He Jungs,auch noch mal n NICOLAI am Start?


----------



## humanerror (15. Juni 2009)

mein sexy bike


----------



## Illuminus (15. Juni 2009)

ein großes scharfes bild ist schöner -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (15. Juni 2009)

Was hat denn dieser Pixelmüll hier zu suchen?


----------



## Der P (15. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update, und ein scharfes Foto...


----------



## zingel (15. Juni 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> 11,17  Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich noch abspecken könnte (außer an mir selbst )
> 
> Gruß, Christof



warum nicht kurz ein Paar ultraleichtreifen montieren, das Bike an die Waage hängen und das Thema abhaken? Danach kannst du ja wieder richtiges Material verbauen. Was bringt denn ein Bike mit einem schweren Alu-Fullyrahmen das mit der Brechstange unter 11kg gedrückt wird, sich total schwammig fährt und pannenanfällig ist?


----------



## sHub3Rt (15. Juni 2009)

das no saint (ist doch eines, oder?) gefällt mir mal richtig gut. wasn das für ne gabel?


----------



## atx900 (15. Juni 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> das no saint (ist doch eines, oder?) gefällt mir mal richtig gut. wasn das für ne gabel?



Ist zwar nicht mein Rad, tippe aber auf eine Reba WC


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Juni 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Kleines Update, und ein scharfes Foto...



...auch ein sehr scharfes Bike! Die unaufdringliche Farbgebung gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (15. Juni 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> warum nicht kurz ein Paar ultraleichtreifen montieren, das Bike an die Waage hängen und das Thema abhaken? Danach kannst du ja wieder richtiges Material verbauen. Was bringt denn ein Bike mit einem schweren Alu-Fullyrahmen das mit der Brechstange unter 11kg gedrückt wird, sich total schwammig fährt und pannenanfällig ist?



Im Prinzip hast Du ja Recht. Falscher Ehrgeiz oder was auch immer ... ein bisschen Spielerei. 
Ich habe jetzt 11,15. Den Steuersatz muß ich nacher bei der Post holen, dann kommt noch die Sattelklemmung, die leichten Tune Schnellspanner und der leichtere XRC Dämpfer, damit dürfte ich unter 11 Kilo sein. 
Und dank der hochwertigen Teile habe ich auch keinerlei Bedenken mehr, daß etwas nicht hält. 
Klar schwabbelt das Teil ein weinig rum im Wiegetritt, bei 1,95 m und 93 Kilo aber kein Wunder, oder? 
Nö, ich bin jetzt zufrieden und danke Euch für die vielen Tips und Hinweise, die ich unter anderem auch per PN erhalten habe.
Wenn alle Teile montiert sind, dann werde ich Euch noch mal ein Foto posten, wenns interessiert. 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Der P (15. Juni 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> das no saint (ist doch eines, oder?) gefällt mir mal richtig gut. wasn das für ne gabel?





atx900 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht mein Rad, tippe aber auf eine Reba WC



Jep, ist ne Reba WC und ein No Saint.


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Juni 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> bei 1,95 m und 93 Kilo



...sind Leichtbauexperimente generell unangebracht .

Schönes MaxAri. Bissi zu farblos für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## cschrahe (15. Juni 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ...sind Leichtbauexperimente generell unangebracht .



... aber ich selber bin ja auch gerade am abspecken


----------



## Luke.HdR (15. Juni 2009)

Fahre seit zwei Monaten wieder ein Hardtail und bin begeistert.
Das einzige, was ich noch unbedingt ändern werde, ist der Sattel. Der wird weiß, wie der Originalsattel.


----------



## Da Anhänger (15. Juni 2009)

Oh einer der ersten bergwerk´s aus dem Hause bayer. setz nen weißen Speedneedle drauf und dann vieliht ncoh was mit der atsche überlegen.
schön is es ja allemal
Is aber halt nur ein Halbes bergwerk!:-(

gruß und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## cschrahe (15. Juni 2009)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Fahre seit zwei Monaten wieder ein Hardtail und bin begeistert.
> Das einzige, was ich noch unbedingt ändern werde, ist der Sattel. Der wird weiß, wie der Originalsattel.



Das find ich auch klasse, hab ich schon ein paar mal Werbung von gesehen. Einmal in grün/weiß. Also die Optik ist echt geil. 
Satteltip von mir: Selle Italia SLR Flow Das Ding ist superleicht, und trotzdem nicht unbequemer, als die Flite-Brüder.
125 Gramm für den Kit Carbon stimmen allerdings nicht, das geht in Richtung 140 Gramm. 
Aber wollen wir mal nicht päpstlicher sein, als der Papst  

Viel Spaß mit dem Bergwerk


----------



## invincible (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Epic bei ner gemütlichen Tour mit n' Bruder am Sonntag






Leider trotz einiger Investitionen immernoch bei 12,15 kg. Ich mags trotzdem.


----------



## crush-er (15. Juni 2009)

invincible schrieb:


> Mein Epic bei ner gemütlichen Tour mit n' Bruder am Sonntag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12,15 kg sind doch kein Problem für so ein Bike. Drauf setzen und viiiiiel Spaß haben heißt die Devise. Ich find`s richtig schön! Vielleicht fürs Gelände noch etwas gröberes Geläuf...


----------



## bene94 (15. Juni 2009)

Hab beim rumstöbern folgendes entdeckt:
*TBR E1 KCNC*
Was ist von dem Rad zu halten?
Angegeben sind 8.9kg für 2500.- (im Moment sogar noch 10%).
Wenn ich da so an Canyon denke, die ja ein top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben, weiss ich da nicht so recht was ich denken soll.
Bei Canyon bekommt man für 3200.- ja etwas über 9kg!
Mich würde mal eure Meinung brennend interessieren, vorallem wegen den KCNC-Komponenten.

mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (16. Juni 2009)

hab am Weekend mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder gemacht.

Änderungen:
- kürzere Barends (KOBA SL)
- vorne "Little Albert" und hinten "Nobby Nice" mit Stan's Tire-Sealant
- alle Kleber und Decals auf Laufräder und Gabel entfernt

















... mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2009)

danke Mr. Svonda, ich hab au ueberlegt meine fox fx80 zu clearen... aber finde es sieht faade aus. das rad ist schick, nur die gabel ohne lables... naja...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (16. Juni 2009)

mir gefällt's so besser, hab's allgemein lieber so clean wie möglich, ist aber natürlich geschmackssache ... mühsamer war das ablösen auf den Crossmax


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2009)

kenn ich  hab nen satz cross ride gecleaned


----------



## Domme02 (16. Juni 2009)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> hab am Weekend mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder gemacht.
> 
> Änderungen:
> - kürzere Barends (KOBA SL)
> ...



Den letzten Punkt hättest du imo eher lassen sollen. Die Gabel sieht so auf den ersten Blick etwas "billig" aus. Was wiegt dein KOBA denn?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2009)

@ Mr. Svonda: Die gecleante Gabel finde ich an deinem sehr stilvollen Rahmen ausgesprochen edel! Von mir eine Pro-Stimme!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (16. Juni 2009)

merci  ... aber zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden, sonst würde ja fast alles gleich aussehen ...



Domme02 schrieb:


> Was wiegt dein KOBA denn?


aktuell 9,55kg


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Juni 2009)

stand seit der tac 07 im hasenstall - jetzt mal für's 24 h in münchen wieder fit gemacht....


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Juni 2009)

unspektakulär aber funktional. Nach den Reifen zu urteilen stellst du dich auf ein 24h Rennen mit leichtem Gelände ein^^

Noch ne Frage: Wie viele Sonnenbrillen braucht der Mensch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (16. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> unspektakulär aber funktional. Nach den Reifen zu urteilen stellst du dich auf ein 24h Rennen mit leichtem Gelände ein^^
> 
> Noch ne Frage: Wie viele Sonnenbrillen braucht der Mensch?



im olypark gibt's nicht wirklich gelände - asphalt, kopfsteinplaster, wiese rauf, wiese runter, bischen schotter und vergleichsweise selten den einen oder anderen pfad...

falls es aus kübeln schütteln zieh ich eventl. noch 1,8'er  nobbies auf...

die frage der sonnenbrillen musst du mit meiner frau diskutieren. da kannst du auch die gleiche frage in bezug auf schuhe stellen 

grüsse mike


----------



## kaycee (17. Juni 2009)

Hier mein alter Hobel, Laufrad und Bremse vorn und der Umwerfer fliegen bald noch raus...
Leicht ist natürlich trotzdem was anderes aber ich kann mich noch nicht so recht dran gewöhnen die Kiste loswerden zu wollen.


----------



## Domme02 (17. Juni 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Hier mein alter Hobel, Laufrad und Bremse vorn und der Umwerfer fliegen bald noch raus...
> Leicht ist natürlich trotzdem was anderes aber ich kann mich noch nicht so .



ich würde erstmal die gabel wechseln. Hab letztens sogar von eingefleischten Votec fans gehört, dass die votec Gabeln keinesfalls mit den anderen mithalten können.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juni 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Hier mein alter Hobel, Laufrad und Bremse vorn und der Umwerfer fliegen bald noch raus...
> Leicht ist natürlich trotzdem was anderes aber ich kann mich noch nicht so recht dran gewöhnen die Kiste loswerden zu wollen.



Wieso loswerden? Der Rahmen ist doch teuer und selten genug, daß es sich lohnt, ihn mit anderen Teilen zu tunen.


----------



## epic03 (17. Juni 2009)

hallo ein votec tox muss so bleiben wie es ist! und ich würd es auf jeden fall nicht weggeben...
Wenn man bedenkt wie alt die Gabel schon ist,einfach nur wahnsinn wie gut die Dinger noch funktionieren...


----------



## kaycee (17. Juni 2009)

Also den Rahmen mit ner anderen Gabel fahren ist für mich irgendwie Frefelei, wobei es mit Sicherheit Sinn macht ;-)
Gabel Ideen gerne per PM an mich, bin eh tierisch unentschlossen, was ne alternative Gabel angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (17. Juni 2009)

Evtl kannst Du der Gabel auch neues und besseres Leben einhauchen.

Ich hab mal auf die schnelle gegoogled und das gefunden:

http://www.f-i.net/mtb/votec-gabelservice

Ich denke da wird es vermutlich noch mehr geben.... aber darum müßtest Du Dich natürlich selbst kümmern ;-)

Ich denke das Air2 wirste in Deine sicher implantieren können


----------



## #easy# (18. Juni 2009)

So ........ da ich diesen Rahmen schon immer   finde und ich Ihn glücklicherweise doch noch bekommen habe (danke Joe) möchte ich Euch das Teil mal zeigen. Leichtbau ist der Rahmen sowieso nicht und somit habe ich mehr das dran gemacht was ich noch hatte bzw. von meinem CarbonHT abgemacht (CarbonHT Rahmen steht zum verkauf nur mal so) Gewicht ist 10,25gr. deswegen habe ich es hier reingestellt, denn zum Leichtbau wird es vieleicht erst später, mal sehen. Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist "Der KOMFORT" ist ja wie auf einem Fully......... im gegensatz zu dem Carbonrahmen, das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht 



ps. die Leitung der Bremse wird noch gekürzt........


----------



## Redhead74 (18. Juni 2009)

Servus wollte eich mal mein Bike für die neue Saison vorstellen. 











gewicht beläuft sich auf 9,17Kg mit digital Wage gewogen keine Personenwage


----------



## Christian Back (18. Juni 2009)

@ kaycee: laß bloß die Gabel dran! 
Die Moppedoptik gehört zu Votec! Die neuen Teile dieser Schmiede können doch keinesfalls den Vergleich halten. Das ist was Handfestes, Beständiges und Originelles. Neue Votecs sind Mainstream... :kotz:

@#easy# : sehr schönes Teil. Die BMC´s bauen recht kurz, man sitzt sehr gut da drauf. Ein Schweizer Kunstwerk!
Über den Lenker denkst du aber nochmal nach, gell...?


----------



## #easy# (18. Juni 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt mit dem Oberrohr, vieleicht mache ich auch noch einen 110mm Vorbau dran (würde dann meinen 100er tauschen einer Intresse?) Das Fahrverhalten ist aber echt klasse bei dem Bike. Lenker bleibt wie er ist


----------



## Christian Back (18. Juni 2009)

Dann nimm das.... 





Auch kein Leichtbau (10,6 Kilo), aber ebenfalls gemäßigte Geo und Top Fahreigenchaften.


----------



## #easy# (18. Juni 2009)

auch schön  was für eine größe ist das denn? bzw. welche Oberrohrlänge hast Du denn da? Sieht sehr kurz aus....

und
Über den Lenker denkst du aber nochmal nach, gell...?   hihihihihii


----------



## Christian Back (18. Juni 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> auch schön  was für eine größe ist das denn? bzw. welche Oberrohrlänge hast Du denn da? Sieht sehr kurz aus....
> 
> und
> Über den Lenker denkst du aber nochmal nach, gell...?   hihihihihii



Das ist ein 19er Rahmen, Oberrohrlänge ist irgendwas. Fuhr meine Tochter in ihren ersten Kaderjahren. Und...










der Lenker bleibt !!!


----------



## baron_locke (18. Juni 2009)

mein Trip auf Flexscheiben...


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juni 2009)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Servus wollte eich mal mein Bike für die neue Saison vorstellen.
> 
> gewicht beläuft sich auf 9,17Kg mit digital Wage gewogen keine Personenwage



das ist doch mal nach meinem geschmack!!!! super schönes trek. ich würde hinten aber auch noch eine "Zacken-" Bremsscheibe montieren. Weiß jemand ob es solche bremsscheiben auch in 185 gibt? habe nur welche in 160 und 180 gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redhead74 (18. Juni 2009)

Hi soweit ich das weiß, also was ich montiert hab sind das FRM SAW rotor und die gibts nicht in 185 ;-) 
aber die neue Bremsscheibe ist schon bestellt.


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juni 2009)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Hi soweit ich das weiß, also was ich montiert hab sind das FRM SAW rotor und die gibts nicht in 185 ;-)
> aber die neue Bremsscheibe ist schon bestellt.



die Alligator Wind Cutter gibts auch nur in 180mm. Warum macht Avid auch seine eigenen Größen???


----------



## Redhead74 (18. Juni 2009)

Kein Stress ;-) 1 bzw. 2 Unterlegscheiben raus und gut ist. Dann klapprs auch mit Avid und den FRM


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juni 2009)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Kein Stress ;-) 1 bzw. 2 Unterlegscheiben raus und gut ist. Dann klapprs auch mit Avid und den FRM



sicher? hast du das schon mal irgendwo gesehen? funktioniert das?


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Juni 2009)

Shimanobremse mit 185mm Avidadapter geht auf ner 185 G2 Scheibe. Da sollte es andersherum auch gehen. Notfalls versucht man die Avidbremse ersteinmal ohne Kalotten auf den Avid-Adapter zu montieren um es mit ner 180er Scheibe zu testen. Ansonsten sollte 180er Adapter+Kalotten wohl funktionieren.


----------



## Redhead74 (18. Juni 2009)

also ich habe es auf einer Juicy 7 und der Ultimate so am laufen und es funktioniert ! ;-) mit 180er FRM's


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juni 2009)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> also ich habe es auf einer Juicy 7 und der Ultimate so am laufen und es funktioniert ! ;-) mit 180er FRM's



warum sagst du das denn nicht gleich was hast du denn verändert? hast du die unterlegscheiben weggelassen?


Piktogramm schrieb:


> Shimanobremse mit 185mm Avidadapter geht auf ner 185 G2 Scheibe. Da sollte es andersherum auch gehen. Notfalls versucht man die Avidbremse ersteinmal ohne Kalotten auf den Avid-Adapter zu montieren um es mit ner 180er Scheibe zu testen. Ansonsten sollte 180er Adapter+Kalotten wohl funktionieren.


also würde einfach ein anderer adapter (180mm) das problem schon lösen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also würde einfach ein anderer adapter (180mm) das problem schon lösen?


Ja.


----------



## keroson (18. Juni 2009)

So, bin mal dazugekommen ein Bild von der neuen Geländemaschine zu schießesen. 
Im Rennen ist noch ein leichter dt240s/frmxmd333 LRS drauf.

Es soll nicht schön aussehen es soll nur sorglos und schnell fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (18. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> ...Es soll nicht schön aussehen es soll nur sorglos und schnell fahren ...[/IMG]



Dafür kannst du hier paar Schellen abholen  Is ne schicke Maschine!


----------



## keroson (18. Juni 2009)

danke


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Juni 2009)

hut ab... tolles Gerät!


----------



## cschrahe (18. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es soll nicht schön aussehen es soll nur sorglos und schnell fahren



... ist Dir nicht gelungen. Sieht nämlich trotzdem schick aus


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> So, bin mal dazugekommen ein Bild von der neuen Geländemaschine zu schießesen.
> Im Rennen ist noch ein leichter dt240s/frmxmd333 LRS drauf.
> Es soll nicht schön aussehen es soll nur sorglos und schnell fahren


echt schönes bike. nur den lenker finde ich ein bisschen komisch. sonst top
ist aber bestimmt schwierig bei dem Bike den Dämpfer Lockout einzuschalten,oder?


----------



## keroson (19. Juni 2009)

Hat kein lockout, sondern ne Plattform. Bei mir sehr stramm abgestimmt.
Zum Lenker sag ich nur ausprobieren. Am besten mal auf nem schön langen wurzligen und verblocktem downhill. Vorher (duraflite): Schmerzen in den Armen. Hinterher (vector): keine Schmerzen, mehr Sicherheitsreservern und insgesamt schneller. Auch enge steiler Kurven lenk ich einfach nur mit Druck auf dem Lenker und komm dadurch flüssiger (und schneller) rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redhead74 (19. Juni 2009)

servus hab mal ne kleine Änderung durchgeführt nun finde ich es stimmig bis auf meinen noch fehlenden tune schnellspanner und meine 160 frm scheibe
















sers ;-) und was meint ihr?


----------



## ullertom (19. Juni 2009)

Na gratuliere - jetzt sieht es schon viiieeeel besser aus !!!

aber:

Leitungen kürzen,
Speedstuff stört,
Pedale mit roten Federn und Kappen,
Reifen ordentlich montieren bzw. Schrift(Reifen) über Schrift(Felge)

du wolltest wissen was wir - ich - meinen !!!

Gruß

Tom


----------



## #easy# (20. Juni 2009)

So,
zu meinem BMC wurde nun mein "altes" Giant (somit nicht mehr zu verkaufen) umgebaut für meine Frau......... ist halt für ab und zu mal Ausflüge zu machen und zur fahrt zum Kiga. Eine andere Gabel kommt noch mal rein, wenn ich etwas finde. Die gute alte HS kommt da wieder mal zum Einsatz 
gruß
easy


----------



## Domme02 (20. Juni 2009)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> servus hab mal ne kleine Änderung durchgeführt nun finde ich es stimmig bis auf meinen noch fehlenden tune schnellspanner und meine 160 frm scheibe
> 
> sers ;-) und was meint ihr?


schön,schön. ich finde das die schwarze sid echt super zum Rahmen passt. besser als die fox 
hast du dir die Sid jetzt nur wegen dem Aussehen gekauft?? die Fox ist doch eigentlich auch eine super Gabel.


#easy# schrieb:


> Eine andere Gabel kommt noch mal rein, wenn ich etwas finde.


ich versuche grade eine gebrauchte Rock Shox Tora SL 100mm Gabel loszuwerden. Intresse?


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


>



Und Du bist Dir wirklich sicher, daß Deine Frau die ganzen Blümchen auch zu schätzen weis, hm?

Ich glaub', meine Frau wäre, naja, not amused, ums vorsichtig auszudrücken, wenn ich hellblaue Blümchen auf ihrem Rahmen platzieren würde. Genau genommen würde sie vermutlich ausrasten ... 

Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Deleted 76843 (20. Juni 2009)

Das Giant ist ok..aber was macht blos diese Kurbel da dran? Sieht ein wenig nach Baumarkt aus das Teil..

Mfg


----------



## maik_87 (20. Juni 2009)

Is glaub ich ne um lackierte Deore Kurbel...


----------



## roby_J (20. Juni 2009)

Hi, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen...
Ich suche eine neue Kurbel (schwarz bis max 280 incl kettenblatt, BB)
gerne oldschool, 4-Kant BB hab ich noch...finde irgendwie nichts optisch passendes in diesem preissegment bis auf ne middleburn rs7...
vielleicht hat jemand noch nen vorschlag was in der preisklasse optisch gut zu passen würde. Danke!


----------



## mike49 (20. Juni 2009)

roby_J schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen...
> Ich suche eine neue Kurbel (schwarz bis max 280â¬ incl kettenblatt, BB)
> (...)


Hi,

schau Dir doch mal die Aerozine an.

Sollte in schwarz eigentlich gut zu deinem Rad passen.


----------



## Northern lite (20. Juni 2009)

man wird mich vermutlich steinigen, aber schau Dir mal die Shimano Hone an...

ich hab den selben Rahmen allerdings noch als "Curtis"  und die Kurbel paßt nMn ideal (besonders weil mattschwarz)... soooo schwer ist sie auch nicht (820g + 100g Innenlager)

komplett bekommste die schon für ca 70,- Euro bei den einschlägig Verdächtigen

nicht mehr ganz aktuell (jetzt mit SASO Carbonstattelstütze und XTR 951-Schaltwerk (mit Tiso-Schaltrollen und roten Aluschrauben), aber damit Du Dir die Kurbel an Deinem Bike vorstellen kannst wirds sicher reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roby_J (20. Juni 2009)

Ja die Shimano Hone hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt, genauso wie das "Basis - Model" der Aerozine...
aber so ganz kann ich mich mit beiden nicht anfreunden. die Hone wiegt mir zuviel, wobei ich auch eher was feligranes
ansteuere und bei der aerozine stört mich der schriftzug am spider..
hatte vorher ne bianchi carbonkurbel drann, die hatte mit nem 128er isis innenlager rangepasst...
dann dachte ich mir bau ich ne middleburn rennradkurbel auf und mach die ran..nur leider hat diese mit nem 128er nicht mehr gepasst...
nun verkauf ich beide...also wer interesse hat...
will ja auch unbedingt wieder nen 50er kettenblatt fahren...


----------



## rkersten (20. Juni 2009)

@roby_J ... ne goldne tune wär da nicht schlecht, aber das ist dann über 280


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (20. Juni 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> man wird mich vermutlich steinigen, aber schau Dir mal die Shimano Hone an...
> 
> ich hab den selben Rahmen allerdings noch als "Curtis"  und die Kurbel paßt nMn ideal (besonders weil mattschwarz)... soooo schwer ist sie auch nicht (820g + 100g Innenlager)
> 
> ...


Das silberne Schaltwerk passt nicht zum Gesamtbild. Mir fällt aber außer SRAM X7 nichts in mattschwarz ein. Das schwarz-rote 5rot fällt preislich leider aus dem Rahmen - aber schön ist es...


----------



## #easy# (20. Juni 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Is glaub ich ne um lackierte Deore Kurbel...



genau 

@corfrimor 
das passt schon, meine Frau findet es schön und warum auch nicht...... muß ja auch nicht jedem gefallen ............ für deine Frau können es ja rosa Blümchen sein gibt es auch  aber Du hastet es ja schon gesagt 

"Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden"


----------



## Northern lite (20. Juni 2009)

@ Dr. Zoidberg

das Schaltwerk ist ja auch nicht mehr dran... ist jetzt das alte (dunkelgraue) 951-XTR Schaltwerk mit roten Tiso-Schaltrollen und roten Aluschrauben dran

hab halt nur noch kein Foto gemacht, das das grade vorgetsern getauscht wurde


----------



## CrashOversteel (20. Juni 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> man wird mich vermutlich steinigen, aber schau Dir mal die Shimano Hone an...



Das wäre auch mein Vorschlag. Und sollte die dir zu schwer sein, kannst du noch ein paar Euro in Tuning investieren. Alukettenblattschrauben (-10g), XTR Lagerschalen (-13g), FRM Kettenblätter (min. 50g, da das 22er aus Stahl ist, da die Kurbel auf LX Niveau ist, wahscheinlich sogar das 32 auch Stahl und damit noch mehr Potenzial)


----------



## roby_J (20. Juni 2009)

danke, die hone hatte ich auch schon in erwägung gezogen...wollte nur wieder nen 50er
oder mind. ein 48 kettenblatt fahren... und daher vllt ne middleburn rs7 mit nem 110er spider zulegen und dann nen 50er CT² rauf...aber mal schauen, integral wär mir eig auch lieber als 4-kant.


----------



## roby_J (20. Juni 2009)

hatte vorher ne bianchi RR kurbel mit nem 50er kettenblatt und nem 128er BB,
damit dit ooch ans mtb passt... dann hatte ich mir ne middleburn RR kurbel zugelegt und aufgemotzt, nur hat die leider nicht mit einem 128er BB rangepasst.
und nu will ich die hübschen dinger loswerden...


----------



## crush-er (20. Juni 2009)

roby_J schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen...
> Ich suche eine neue Kurbel (schwarz bis max 280 incl kettenblatt, BB)
> gerne oldschool, 4-Kant BB hab ich noch...finde irgendwie nichts optisch passendes in diesem preissegment bis auf ne middleburn rs7...
> vielleicht hat jemand noch nen vorschlag was in der preisklasse optisch gut zu passen würde. Danke!



Warum nicht ne Race Face Deus XC. Ist schwarz, hat schön gefräste Kettenblätter und liegt mit ca. 260,-  im Preisrahmen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roby_J (20. Juni 2009)

Ja danke, hatte mir ooch schon dit 2010er modell davon angeguckt, sieht auch jut aus..
nur gefallen mir die silbernen stellen nicht und teilweise ist sie mir auch zu "futuristisch"...
bin halt eher auf der suche nach älteren, kantigeren modellen, quasi wie tune(zu teuer)
oder race face forged, Steinbach gibts leider erst wieder ab 2010...
aber trotzdem danke für die info!  
will nun aber erstmal mein kurbelbestand verkaufen...
die middleburn is n traum...nur leider passt sie trotz 128er BB nicht ran
dagegen hat die bianchi mit nem 128er BB rangepasst.
also wer interesse an den kurbeln hat, kann sich melden.


----------



## AngryApe (20. Juni 2009)

darum  






...war aber eins der ersten modelle von 2005...ich bin nach 2 paar kaputten turbine und einer gebrochenen deus mit RF durch ...in schwarz fällt mir noch die rotor agilis ein, in günstig gäbs noch die truvative stylo


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juni 2009)

Middleburn


----------



## zingel (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meine beiden Deus auch zerlegt ...schade! ich fand die eigentlich ganz schön.


----------



## crush-er (21. Juni 2009)

AngryApe schrieb:


> darum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ...das ist natürlich gar nicht schön! Aber du hast Recht, die Rotor Agilis ist auch sehr schick. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt die seit einiger Zeit an seinem Hardtail.


----------



## Christian Back (21. Juni 2009)

Gebrauchte XTR von vor 2002 auftreiben, schwarz pulvern oder eloxieren  lassen. Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (21. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit dieser:

http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/...CNC_MTB_Kurbel_XC1_ISIS__ca__540_Gramm830.htm

oder

http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/...C_Kurbel_K_Type_MTB_XC1__ca__705_Gramm831.htm

oder

http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/...30_KCNC_Kurbel_ISIS_RD1__ca__520_Gramm829.htm


----------



## Flo7 (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hier nun ein paar akteulle Fotos meiner Räder:


























Teil	Hersteller & Bezeichnung	Gewicht
Rahmen:	NoSaint MaxAri 17" inkl. Kleinzeug	1013,0
Gabel:	Sid Worldcup ohne Poploc	1275,0
Steuersatz:	Tune Bubu	64,0
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Tune GumGum+Kappe	12,0
Spacer:	Carbon 5mm	2,0
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 105mm mit Titanschrauben	96,0
Lenker:	Schmolke TLO 560mm	78,0
Griffe:	BBB Tour inkl. Endkappen	18,0
Sattelklemme:	Soul Kouzak	8,0
Sattelstütze:	AX Lightness Europa 31,6x350mm	125,0
Sattel:	Tune Speedneedle	92,0
Spanner:	Control Tech TI Spannachsen	42,0
VR-Nabe:	Tune Princess	558,0
HR-Nabe:	Tune Prince	638,0
Speichen:	DT-Swiss Revolution 2.0-1,5 	
Nippel:	DT-Swiss Alu 2.0 64stk	0,0
Felgen:	Notubes ZTR Race 32°	0,0
Felgenband:	Notubes Yellow Tape	12,0
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Notubes Stan´s 2x60ml+ 2 Ventile	134,0
Vorderreifen:	Schwalbe Rocket Ron	389,0
Hinterreifen:	Maxxis Flyweight	 328,0
Innenlager:	Xtr 970er ohne Hülse	86,0
Kurbeln:	FSA K-Force Light 2fach 42/29 Custom	579,0
Pedale:	Egg Beater 4TI/Titanfeder/ Alu-Hülse	151,0
Kassette:	XTR 11-34	241,0
Kette:	Dura Ace 7801 	256,0
Schaltgriffe:	Sram 9.0sl Custom inkl. Schaltzüge mit Aluschrauben	178,0
Schaltwerk:	Sram X-0 medium	198,0
Umwerfer:	Dura Ace 7800	80,0
Schaltaußenhüllen:	Gore	30,0
Schaltinnenzüge:	Shimano	0,0
Vorderbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 160er 	299,0
Hinterbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 140er 	300,0
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger inkl. Schrauben	10,0
Luft:	Öl und Fett	30,0
Summe:		7322,0

Hier das 2te:
















Teil Hersteller & Bezeichnung
Rahmen: Spec Epic Expert Carbon "M" inkl.Dämpfer
Dämpfer: Spec. Brain Shock
Remote Control Dämpfer: 
Gabel: Reba World Cup inkl. Kralle
Remote Control Gabel: Gore white
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube: Tune GumGum
Spacer: Alu Superlight 1x10mm+ 1x5mm Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Easton Ec 90
Griffe: BBB Tour
Bar Ends: 
Sattelklemme: Spec. 37mm
Sattelstütze: KCNC TI Pro Lite 30,x350mm
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Leder
Spanner: Control Tech TI Spannachsen
VR-Nabe: DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l
HR-Nabe: DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l
Speichen: DT-Swiss Revolution 2.0-1,5 verlötet!
Nippel: DT-Swiss Alu 2.0 56stk
Felgen: Notubes Olympic´s 28l
Felgenband: Notubes Yellow Tape
Schläuche/Tubelesskit: Notubes Stan´s 2x80ml+ 2 Ventile
Vorderreifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1
Hinterreifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1
Innenlager: XTR 
Kurbeln: Fsa K- Force Light
Kettenblätter: Fsa
Kettenblattschrauben: Fsa
Kurbelschrauben: Fsa
Pedale: Egg Beater TI
Kassette: SLX 11-28 inkl Aluabschlussring
Verschlussring: 
Kette: Dura Ace Cn 7801
Schaltgriffe: Sram XO
Schaltwerk: Sram XO Blackbox
Umwerfer: XTR 971 inkl Aluschrauben
Schaltaußenhüllen: Shimano Sp 41
Schaltinnenzüge: Shimano
Bremshebel: 
Vorderbremse: Hope Mono Mini Pro X2 160er inkl. Center Lock Adapter
Hinterbremse: Hope Mono Mini Pro X2 160er inkl. Center Lock Adapter
Bremsaußenhüllen: 
Bremsinnenzüge: 
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger inkl. Schrauben

Allerdings kommt noch statt der Hope X2 Pro eine Formula R1!!

lg flo


----------



## NATRIX (22. Juni 2009)

*NICE*


----------



## bene94 (22. Juni 2009)

Was ein Glück, dass ich nicht zwei solche Bikes habe...wüsste ja nicht mal welches ich nun fahren will

Neidisch bin ich trozdem


----------



## maik_87 (22. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen.....


----------



## Domme02 (22. Juni 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Was ein Glück, dass ich nicht zwei solche Bikes habe...wüsste ja nicht mal welches ich nun fahren will



ich wüsste auch nie welches Bike ich fahren sollte. so einen großen Unterschied haben die Bikes ja auch nicht. Wenn dann imo ein Ht und ein Fully mit richtig viel federweg.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Juni 2009)

AngryApe schrieb:


> darum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das die Teile, bei denen mich der komplette Kurbelsatz 300â¬ UVP kostet? Ich dachte nach meiner Shimano M542 ja auch an eine Deus...
Momentan stelle ich mir an meinem Pro Race ja die Noir 3.3 in rot-schwarz vor:
http://www.sram.com/en/designyourride/red/crank.html

Wobei die Rotor Agilis ja auch endgeil ausschaut...hmm die setz ich mir mal auf den Wunschzettel. Steckt das Ding denn auch was weg?


----------



## goldstar (23. Juni 2009)

ok...

dann halt mal auch meines.... ist ein 2008er Model... u. bin recht günstig ran gekommen...

Stütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker getauscht..., die schei.. Shimano-Schalthebel gegen Sram Attack Drehgriffe getauscht...u. Gabel auf 80mm getravelt...

Ok, bevor ihr was sagt... Bremsleitung u. Gabel werden noch gekürzt....

Nix besonderes..., aber finds schön...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juni 2009)

Isses auch. Der Rahmen sieht super aus.


----------



## Il Capitano (23. Juni 2009)

jap der rahmen sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boslkobf (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hier mein gerade fertiggestelltes Bike. Brems-SChaltkomponeten xt, xtr schaltwerk. Nope 76/universe Laufräder (1500g). Mein Ziel war unter 10 kg zu kommen, was mir gelungen ist, wenn der neue Sattel und die Sattelstütze da sind. Das Bike wird als reiner "Höhenmetervernichter" auf Almwegen eingesetzt. 
Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!
Grüße


----------



## ToDusty (23. Juni 2009)

Ich würde den Vorbau noch ändern und was hast du da für Griffe dran?

Gruß


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Juni 2009)

Ich würde einen schlankeren Vorbau empfehlen und Griffe, die nicht so sehr nach Lockenwicklern aussehen. Ansonsten ein gutmütiges Gefährt!
Reichen die denn Reifen für den Einsatzort aus?


----------



## Domme02 (23. Juni 2009)

@boslkopf   ich würde noch ein paar rot eloxierte Schrauben verbauen um das rot nochmal wiederzuspiegeln.


----------



## boslkobf (23. Juni 2009)

@flowinflow: Also zu den Reifen: reichen mir schon. war damit auch schon in der Brenta biken, wo die Wege teilweise sehr verblockt sind. Beim Abfahren gehen natürlich nicht die ganz riskanten Geschwindigkeiten, aber das ist ja auch nicht meine Absicht. Aber die Traktion ist dennoch gut kontrollierbar.
Der Vorbau is wirklich etwas wuchtig und schwer, kommst sicher noch weg...war am alten Bike.
@domme02: ja das mit mehr Rottönen war auch meine Absicht für die Zukunft...
Die Griffe sind Isolationsrohre vom Baumarkt. Sollten möglichst viel dämpfung bringen und wenig wiegen....und wenig kosten. Is aber keine Ideallösung wg Optik. Und ich hab gemerkt, dass gar nicht so viel mehr Dämpfung nötig ist gegenüber einer Federgabel (altes Bike), va auf SChotterwegen merke ich gar keinen Unterschied. Also mal schauen was so gibt....
Danke erst mal!


----------



## Flanschbob (23. Juni 2009)

ich kann dir als griffe die ritchey wcs true-grip aus neopren empfehlen.
gibts fÃ¼r 7â¬ glaubich und die sind extrem leicht und sehr komfortabel.

wenn sie einmal richtig drauf sind, kriegt man sie aber nur noch mitm messer wieder runter, dafÃ¼r verdreht oder verschiebt sich da aber auch nichts


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. Juni 2009)

Ohne Schleichwerbung zu machen: ich habe Schaumgummigriffe aus dem Karstadt für 3,95 sind voll bequem die Teile. Am Anfang hat mich das verdrehen an den Griffen extrem gestört, aber da ich Gripshift habe dreh ich einfach die ganze Einheit mit

VG
Marco


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> ich kann dir als griffe die ritchey wcs true-grip aus neopren empfehlen.
> gibts für 7 glaubich und die sind extrem leicht und sehr komfortabel.
> 
> wenn sie einmal richtig drauf sind, kriegt man sie aber nur noch mitm messer wieder runter, dafür verdreht oder verschiebt sich da aber auch nichts


da schließ ich mich an. die Ritchey WCS True Grips sind echt super!


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich auch, fahr die seit Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (24. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich auch, fahr die seit Jahren.



yep !


----------



## Sahnie (24. Juni 2009)

Sag ich auch noch mal was: Yep, ich find die auch spitze!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2009)

Dito. Nicht die leichtesten, aber leicht genug, gute Form und sehr bequem. Die WCS Ergo liegen mir noch etwas besser in der Hand.


----------



## Rseven (24. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Fully, von meinem HT gibts auch bald neue Bilder.
Ich habs extra frisch geputzt, damit man mehr erkennt, als Schlammtarn.









Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dito. Nicht die leichtesten, aber leicht genug, gute Form und sehr bequem. Die WCS Ergo liegen mir noch etwas besser in der Hand.


bei den wcs ergo muss man aber aufpassen, dass die handschuhe nicht auch an der stelle wo der "hubbel" des Griffs ist ,ein Gelpolster haben. ein Freund von mir hatte das mal und so saß seine hand total schief auf dem lenker.


----------



## orchknurz (24. Juni 2009)

hier mein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (25. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> hier mein neues


echt schön. es ist auch immer wieder schön zu sehen was für formen mit Carbon möglich sind.
Wie viel wiegts denn?


----------



## 4l3x (25. Juni 2009)

Letzte Ausfahrt. Nachdem es so lange halb zerlegt war, habe ich nun neues Innenlager usw. aber ich will die Durin nicht behalten. Am 3. Rad zum rummstehen zu schade...









Die Gabel gibts übrigens hier


----------



## mucho (25. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Cannondale in aktueller Ausbaustufe.
Es erholt sich noch vom 24h Race in München...


----------



## epic03 (25. Juni 2009)

taurine=nektarine=geil


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. Juni 2009)

Das Taurin gefällt
Obwohl ich die Levty gar nicht mag finde ich sie am Taurine irgendwie schick.

VG
Marco


----------



## Domme02 (26. Juni 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> Hier mein Cannondale in aktueller Ausbaustufe.
> Es erholt sich noch vom 24h Race in München...


super teil! echt wunderschön!
bist du beim 24h rennen in münchen auch mit deinen Race Kings gefahren? hat das funktioniert?


----------



## mucho (26. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> super teil! echt wunderschön!
> bist du beim 24h rennen in münchen auch mit deinen Race Kings gefahren? hat das funktioniert?



ja, fahre die reifen bei fast allen bedingungen. nur bei extremem schlamm gehen sie in die knie.
für münchen war das mMn der beste reifen. die strecke ist ja absolut nicht anstruchsvoll gewesen und der niedrige rollwiderstand hat sich ausgezahlt.


----------



## Il Capitano (26. Juni 2009)

Das Epic gefällt! Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Juni 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> ja, fahre die reifen bei fast allen bedingungen. nur bei extremem schlamm gehen sie in die knie.
> für münchen war das mMn der beste reifen. die strecke ist ja absolut nicht anstruchsvoll gewesen und der niedrige rollwiderstand hat sich ausgezahlt.



kann ich bestätigen...ging 45 runden lang gut...und solange es auf den Pflastersteinen rutschig war musste man mit jedem Reifen aufpassen...was viele sich wohl erst überlegt haben nachdem Sie sich wieder aus den Absperrgittern geschält hatten...

und den Platten hinten habe ich einem Latexschlauch mit Produktionsfehler (da wo er geklebt wird) zu verdanken...

joe


----------



## Rseven (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,
danke für das Lob, ein genaues Gewicht habe ich nicht, aber mit richtig viel Dreck wog es auf der Personenwaage vor dem letzten Umbai ca 10,6. Ich tippe mal so auf 10,3-10,4. Also nicht sonderlich leicht, aber dafür so, dass es bei täglichem Gebrauch noch bezahlbar bleibt.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juni 2009)

2 Tage alt, 10,8 kg


----------



## ullertom (27. Juni 2009)

2 Tage alt, 10,8 kg - wie lange noch, es ist bestimmt noch einiges geplant!!!


----------



## volki3 (27. Juni 2009)

Gude.

Dann will ich auch ma wieder! Jetzt mit neuen Rahmen, den alten haben ich getauscht bekommen nach einem Riss im Sattelrohr!!!











Gruß Volki


----------



## Benji (27. Juni 2009)

so, nun mal meins, leider nicht sauber und nicht in natürlicher umgebung.

















verbesserung is auf jeden fall beim flaschenhalter und bei der kabelverlegung für den tacho angebracht.

b


----------



## Lizzard (27. Juni 2009)

Die Beschriftung auf der Gabel ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Juni 2009)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Die Beschriftung auf der Gabel ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?


ich hoffe nicht....
dieöligekette macht ganz ansehnliche decals, auch auf wunsch


----------



## Benji (27. Juni 2009)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Die Beschriftung auf der Gabel ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?



normale decals hat jeder, ohne beschriftung is langweilig, hatte ich ne ganze weile, ergo hab ich halt eigene gemacht. und in der welt, wo jeder was eigenes möchte, hat meine gabel eigene aufkleber. 

naja, die schriftdicke hätte man etwas kleiner wählen sollen.


----------



## dre (27. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gruß Volki



... wohnst du auf einem Golfplatz?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finde auch das rote Lenkerband gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (28. Juni 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... wohnst du auf einem Golfplatz?



Am 18sten Loch Gleich Rechts 
Naja, ich hab das Biken und meine Freundin hat halt den Grünen Daumem 
Ähm.... das Bike sucht einen neuen Fahrer....? Also, wer Interesse hat PN an mich!

Volki


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (28. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Dann will ich auch ma wieder! Jetzt mit neuen Rahmen, den alten haben ich getauscht bekommen nach einem Riss im Sattelrohr!!!



hallo...schlichtes, schönes Rad. Welche Rahmenhöhe bei welcher Körpergrösse/ Beinlänge fährst du?


----------



## volki3 (28. Juni 2009)

Gude.

18 Zoll bei Körpergröße 1,74 und Beinlänge 68 cm.
Werde Morgen mal nach einem Fully Gucken fahrn.
Wie schon geschrieben Bike sucht neuen Fahrer 
Ähm... was kann ich dann noch für das Bike verlangen? 
Kaufpreis war 2007 999 Euro
Danke!


----------



## MoP__ (28. Juni 2009)

Hier mein zusammengeschustertes Gerät:






Ist mit 10,9kg nicht ganz leicht.
Allerdings wiegt der Rahmen auch irgendwas zwischen 2,1 und 2,2kg 
Ich hab insgesamt eher auf Haltbarkeit und Problemlosigkeit geachtet.


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Juni 2009)

Mich überraschen gerade mehre Dinge
-Wieso ist der Rahmen so verdammt schwer? Nen billiger 21" Rahmen über 1800g ist in Alu mittlerweile doch nur noch schwer zu finden (inkl Steuersatz)
- Wer kommt auf die hirnrissige Idee einen Rahmen rein von der Statik her betrachtet so bescheuert zu konstruieren? So nach dem Motto Gerd: "Hey Jungs, wir könnten ein gerades Rohr mit Konifizierung nehmen welches das bekannte Optimum aus Gewicht und Stabilität darstellt ohne die Fertigungskosten unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben" Horst: "Ach Gerd, wie uncool, lass uns lieber ein geknicktes Rohr nehmen das deutlich schwerer ist und trotzdem instabiler und in der Fertigung locker das dreifache kostet! Dann sieht der Rahmen schon beim Kauf aus als wäre er Schrott!!!"
Gerd: "Wieso nicht..."
-Hast du keinen Gartenschlauch in der Nähe?


----------



## atx900 (28. Juni 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Hier mein zusammengeschustertes Gerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo bist Du denn dagegengefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (28. Juni 2009)

@pikto vielleicht sah der rahmen anfangs noch anders aus und Gerd und Horst haben doch nur einen "normalen" rahmen gebaut.
aber so etwas kann doch nur betrunken und ohne Gabel bei einem Wheelie passiert sein,oder.


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Juni 2009)

Das ist schon im Original so...


----------



## ibinsnur (28. Juni 2009)

da is der knick aber näher beim steuerrohr und fließender


----------



## Pharell (28. Juni 2009)

Genauso schauts aus! Der *Rahmen* wirkt verdammt kaputt.


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Juni 2009)

Dafür hat der aufgebaute Rahmen als optischen Verstärker genau am Knick ne vertikale Linie als "Lot" was die ganze Sache verschlimmert.
Ansonsten wird die Lage des Knickes sicher von der Rahmengröße abhängen. Der von mir gezeigte wirkt ne ganze Ecke kleiner etc pp.


----------



## ibinsnur (28. Juni 2009)

@piktogramm

dein gezeigter rahmen dürft schon kleiner sein - kürzeres steuerrohr. was mich beim grösseren "stört" - die gabel schaut beim steuerrohr auch etwas nach hinten gebogen aus ...  so eine geometrie is doch sehr ungewöhnlich - normalerweise haben gabeln ja einen leichten vorlauf (i glaub das nennt man so)


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Juni 2009)

Ne R7 darf so aussehen


----------



## mike49 (28. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update von mir:













Geändert:
- LRS (Alex XCR Pro / N-Light / CX-Ray = 1.350g), 
- Cockpit (Kraft Carbon-Lenker + Ritchey WCS True Grips u. Procraft Bar-Ends)
- Alligator Windcutter Ti-Nitrite 180/160
- Kleinigkeiten wie Carbon-Spacer + Ahead-Kappe (5g) und Carbon / Titan Schnellspanner (55g)

Gewicht liegt jetzt bei ~ 9,6kg.

In Anbetracht von komplett XT + Reba und RaRa geht das wohl in Ordnung...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Juni 2009)

Schönes Bike. Hoffe das wird auch mal auf der Rennstrecke bewegt?

Mfg


----------



## MoP__ (28. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Mich Ã¼berraschen gerade mehre Dinge
> -Wieso ist der Rahmen so verdammt schwer? Nen billiger 21" Rahmen Ã¼ber 1800g ist in Alu mittlerweile doch nur noch schwer zu finden (inkl Steuersatz)
> - Wer kommt auf die hirnrissige Idee einen Rahmen rein von der Statik her betrachtet so bescheuert zu konstruieren? So nach dem Motto Gerd: "Hey Jungs, wir kÃ¶nnten ein gerades Rohr mit Konifizierung nehmen welches das bekannte Optimum aus Gewicht und StabilitÃ¤t darstellt ohne die Fertigungskosten unnÃ¶tig in die HÃ¶he zu treiben" Horst: "Ach Gerd, wie uncool, lass uns lieber ein geknicktes Rohr nehmen das deutlich schwerer ist und trotzdem instabiler und in der Fertigung locker das dreifache kostet! Dann sieht der Rahmen schon beim Kauf aus als wÃ¤re er Schrott!!!"
> Gerd: "Wieso nicht..."
> -Hast du keinen Gartenschlauch in der NÃ¤he?





Also der Rahmen hat mich neu ganze 80â¬ gekostet. 
Irgendwie hat mich das bescheuerte Design fasziniert, und die roten HS33 hatte ich passenderweise noch rumliegen.
Bei den neueren Wilier ist die Biegung aufs ganze Rohr verteilt. Und die wiegen auch "nur" noch 1880g XD

Fahren tut es jedenfalls super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (29. Juni 2009)

@MoP

ich finde es gelungen - gut der Rahmen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig!!!

von den Farben/Aufbau schön stimmig - da könnte sich so manch ein Aufbau eine Scheibe abschneiden!!!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Juni 2009)

Hab auch mal Bilder von meinem Rad gemacht.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Schafschützer (29. Juni 2009)

Du hast den Flaschenhalter verkehrtherum angeschraubt.


----------



## dre (29. Juni 2009)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Du hast den Flaschenhalter verkehrtherum angeschraubt.



Wie geht das, bei dem Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Northern lite (29. Juni 2009)

stimmt.... der ist definitiv falschrum...

ich habe den auch auf drei meinre vier Räder.... das sieht auch anders aus, wenn meine Flaschen da drin stecken... sie sitzen tiefer!


----------



## dre (29. Juni 2009)

o.K. die Flasche sitz nicht gewohnt tief im Halter. Aber das rackelt sich bei dem Ding doch hin. Wenn die Flaschen und Halter erst einmal "eingeschliffen" sind, rutschen die Flschen doch eh tiefer als einem lieb in den Halter hinein.
Es ist doch nicht der Halter konisch gearbeitet, sondern die Flaschen sollen es sein, oder?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Juni 2009)

Wie kann man den den Halter falsch montieren??
Ich werde aber versuchen den heute mal andersrum zu montieren.


----------



## chewbacca11 (29. Juni 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Hier mein zusammengeschustertes Gerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nichtmal nen Spacer oder ne Aheadkappe...lol

Das is wohl der Gabelschaft zu kurz?


----------



## Northern lite (29. Juni 2009)

@dre

es sind beide (sowohl Flasche als auch Halter konisch)

man sieht auf dem zweiten Bild deutlich dass an der unteren "Schleife" Luft ist, welche nicht da sein sollt. Die Flasche wird folglich nur von der oberen "Schleife" gehalten, was wiederum für die Dauerhaltbarkeit nicht förderlich ist.

Ich weiß es ziemlich genau, dass er falsch montiert ist, da mir das auch schon passiert ist und das sah dann genauso aus.

Am besten abmontieren und die Flasche im unmontierten Zustand mal von beiden Seiten einsetzen. Dann merkt man sofort wie er zu montieren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (29. Juni 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Hier mein zusammengeschustertes Gerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schleifen die Alu Abstützungen der HS33 etwa an den Tauchrohren??
Oder haben die bei dir gar keine Funktion und liegen nirgends an?


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juni 2009)

^^für Manitou Gabeln gibt es für die alten HS33 einen speziellen Booster, hatte mein Vater mal, weiß leider gerade nicht die Bezeichnung...oben das ist aber der Standard

hier mein Giant nach Willingen...nicht zu sehen das XTR Shadow


----------



## Sahnie (29. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Mich überraschen gerade mehre Dinge
> -Wieso ist der Rahmen so verdammt schwer? Nen billiger 21" Rahmen über 1800g ist in Alu mittlerweile doch nur noch schwer zu finden (inkl Steuersatz)
> - Wer kommt auf die hirnrissige Idee einen Rahmen rein von der Statik her betrachtet so bescheuert zu konstruieren? So nach dem Motto Gerd: "Hey Jungs, wir könnten ein gerades Rohr mit Konifizierung nehmen welches das bekannte Optimum aus Gewicht und Stabilität darstellt ohne die Fertigungskosten unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben" Horst: "Ach Gerd, wie uncool, lass uns lieber ein geknicktes Rohr nehmen das deutlich schwerer ist und trotzdem instabiler und in der Fertigung locker das dreifache kostet! Dann sieht der Rahmen schon beim Kauf aus als wäre er Schrott!!!"
> Gerd: "Wieso nicht..."
> -Hast du keinen Gartenschlauch in der Nähe?



Ganz einfach, weil es Italiener sind. Guck dir die neuen Pinarellos an...

Die können sowas ab.


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. Juni 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> hier mein Giant nach Willingen...nicht zu sehen das XTR Shadow


Dafür ein richtigrum montierter Flaschenhalter.


----------



## ml IX (29. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein kleines update:


----------



## chewbacca11 (29. Juni 2009)

ml IX schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines update:





irgendwiwe wird bei mir hier nix angezeigt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (29. Juni 2009)

Kannst du mal was vom XTC sagen? Fahrberichte und so? Wenn du willst bzw, kein Anderer lauschen will gern auch per PM


----------



## ml IX (29. Juni 2009)




----------



## Piktogramm (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die Seite mit dem Foto in der Fotogalerie geöffnet hast musst du unter dem Bild aus "großes Bild" klicken.
Es öffnet sich das Bild in groß und in der Adresszeile die URL zum Bild. Diese URL musst du nun noch in <img>Url</img>  einfügen (Url duch besagte URL ersetzen und <> durch [] ).

Du machst den Fehler, dass du immer nur die Seite auf der Das Bild in klein zu sehen ist mit dem Bildtag versiehst.


----------



## chewbacca11 (29. Juni 2009)

du kannst auch einfach wen du einen post postets auf erweitert unten gehen stat antworten.
Dan auf anhänge verwalten dir dein bild aussuchen hochladen und auf fenster schließen unten klicken.


----------



## ml IX (29. Juni 2009)

Danke, hat geklappt.
Siehe oben.


----------



## Schafschützer (29. Juni 2009)

Das Voitl ist zwar etwas laut aber auch ganz schick und läuft bestimmt gut.

Bitte noch die Züge kürzen.


----------



## MoP__ (29. Juni 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> nichtmal nen Spacer oder ne Aheadkappe...lol
> 
> Das is wohl der Gabelschaft zu kurz?



Ich hab den eben soweit gekürzt, dass ich keinen Spacer brauche (ca. 2mm unterhalb Oberkante Vorbau).
Und eine Ahead Kappe ist doch drauf 
Bei dem vergleichsweise sehr langen Steuerrohr (165mm) muss der Schaft nicht länger als nötig sein.



TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Schleifen die Alu Abstützungen der HS33 etwa an den Tauchrohren??
> Oder haben die bei dir gar keine Funktion und liegen nirgends an?



Die haben derzeit gar keine Funktion 
Bremst auch so wunderbar. Allerdings werd ich mir die passenden Booster demnächst mal besorgen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Juni 2009)

@ ml IX:

Dein Rad gefällt mir sehr gut! Die Farbzusammenstellung ist mal perfekt. Hat Du Dich mal nach roten Eggbeater-Federn umgesehen? 
Sieht schnell aus!


----------



## ml IX (29. Juni 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ ml IX:
> Hat Du Dich mal nach roten Eggbeater-Federn umgesehen?



Ist das einzigste, was mich noch stört. 
Hab bis jetzt aber noch nichts gefunden.
Wäre aber für hilfreiche Tips, bezüglich Beschaffung, dankbar.
Ohne auf die Titanausführung zurückzugreifen.


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Juni 2009)

Das Voitl ist super. 

Jetzt wo Voitl leider Geschichte ist, wird das wohl ein seeeehr seltenes Bike bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn du schon ne rote Feder willst, dann kannst du aber den blauen Knopf an der Gabel noch schwarz machen.

Ist zwar bisschen unruhig und Barends und Sattel stören, aber schönes Bike. Ich würds nehmen

mfG


----------



## SBIKERC (30. Juni 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Dafür ein richtigrum montierter Flaschenhalter.



hehe...ich glaube andersrum montiert man den Halter wenn man "normale" Flaschen fahren möchte...habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## SBIKERC (30. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Kannst du mal was vom XTC sagen? Fahrberichte und so? Wenn du willst bzw, kein Anderer lauschen will gern auch per PM



klar kann ih das
erstmal...ich bin 1,84m und habe den Rahmen in L, passt mir wie angegossen
das Bike ist sehr agil aber trotzdem ruhig genug bei schnellen Abfahrten...als ich es bekommen hatte und noch nicht mit gefahren war dachte ich mir das vorne ein paar Spacer zu viel drin wären...aber ich habs einfach mal probiert und habe  festgestellt das es sich so super zB für kleine Drops ziehen läßt
der Rahmen macht mir einen steifen Eindruck, der Antritt geht richtig ab
am Berg stieg das VR trotz der Spacer kaum
die Reifen sind schnell aber wirklich nur etwas für trockene Böden...leichter Matsch wie zB in Willingen ist schon zuviel
die Gabel  ist ein Traum, schluckt echt alles weg
die Martha bremst gut, macht aber schnell krach bei längeren steilen Abfahrten (obwohl ich unter 70kg wiege), da war meine Louise vorher deutlich standfester
Schaltung funkst gut, bin aber eigentlich ehr der Sram Fan...naja mitlerweile lassen sich die Shimano Hebel ja in beide Richtungen bewegen
zu den Laufrädern kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen, funktionieren problemlos und das wars
insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, bisschen schade ist das der Carbonrahmen schnell Macken bekommt


----------



## TFCMaKO (30. Juni 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Die haben derzeit gar keine Funktion
> Bremst auch so wunderbar. Allerdings werd ich mir die passenden Booster demnächst mal besorgen.



Naja, solange sich die Bremszange nicht dauernd hin und her verschiebt 
Wenn du Glück hast findste noch nen Rat Booster in der Bucht, ansonsten halt die weiche EVO 2 Platte nehmen...


----------



## CenutrionRadler (1. Juli 2009)

...waren bisher ja wirklich schicke Räder dabei.
meins gefällt mir persönlich natürlich besonders gut!


----------



## Radler01 (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## Felixxx (1. Juli 2009)

Sieht richtig gut aus! Respekt


----------



## Lizzard (1. Juli 2009)

Holla, endlich mal ein Cannondale, das mir gefällt.


----------



## sHub3Rt (1. Juli 2009)

irgendwie gefällt mir der lenker nicht. sieht so... wuchtig aus^^ riser vielleicht?

könnte auch an den drehgriffen liegen, mochte ich noch nie...

aber den rest des bikes find ich geil  wollte damals auch nen cdale haben, wegen der geilen gabel und weil der rahmen durch die gabel vorne so weit "nach oben" schaut, aber naja, der händler halt... 

schönes radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (2. Juli 2009)

Radler01 schrieb:


>




Sehr schönes Bike. Hast du einen W.I.N.D. Senden und einen GPS Sender von Polar am Bike? Wenn ja, warum hast du beide montiert und wie zufrieden bist du mit beiden? Funktionieren sie einwandfrei? Ich überlege nämlich auch auf Polar umzusteigen und glaube nur den GPS sender zu benötigen.


----------



## #easy# (2. Juli 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> irgendwie gefällt mir der lenker nicht. sieht so... wuchtig aus^^ riser vielleicht?
> 
> könnte auch an den drehgriffen liegen, mochte ich noch nie...
> 
> ...



Bei den Drehgriffen gebe ich Dir recht  der Lenker ist in Ordnung ich bin auch begeistert von diesen Lowrizer (schön breit, etwas höher als ein Flat..) aber wie immer Geschmack sache. Der Vorbau sieht recht lange aus? Bist wohl ein GROßER so wie ich das sehe?
gruß
easy


----------



## cubeI (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Argon in der Endphase:


----------



## doctorhasenbein (3. Juli 2009)

cubeI schrieb:


> Mein Argon in der Endphase:



Juhu, nun auch mal ein NICOLAI, schick


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Juhu, nun auch mal ein NICOLAI, schick



Ich hätt da auch noch ein Argönchen anzubieten...

Änderungen ggü. den Bildern sind nunmehr ein USE Vorbau anstelle des Hopes, goldene Windcutter-Scheiben und der Sattel ist weiter nach vorne gerückt.

Sauber ist es schon lange nicht mehr






























Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dre (3. Juli 2009)

@Ti-Max

chick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2009)

warum hone (wegen schwarz?) und die mech. disc???


----------



## EyeBeeM (3. Juli 2009)

Das war meins bis vor 2 Wochen, dann wurde es aus meinem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut 





Nächste Woche sollte ich aber dann mein neues haben, poste ich natürlich wenn es da ist.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum hone (wegen schwarz?) und die mech. disc???



Moin, weil schwarz und sie mir gefällt.

Mechnanische Disc weil ich hydraulische nicht mag und die BB7 über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist.

Selten hab ich mich so wenig um eine Bremse kümmern müssen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## SingleLight (3. Juli 2009)

Für diese Saison bleibt es erst einmal so, im Spätsommer schau ich dann mal nach Disk. Neu sind Sattelstütze (endlich eine grade bekommen) und Schaltwerk.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2009)

wie ist es mit dem gewicht? macha/hydraulisch?

was haste gegen hydraulisch?

greetz



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Moin, weil schwarz und sie mir gefällt.
> 
> Mechnanische Disc weil ich hydraulische nicht mag und die BB7 über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wie ist es mit dem gewicht? macha/hydraulisch?
> 
> was haste gegen hydraulisch?
> 
> greetz



Gewicht der BB7 mit Hebel, Scheibe, Adapter, Schrauben liegt bei rund 400 Gramm je Bremse komplett, also nicht zu schwer.

Warum keine Hydraulik?

Zum einen gibt es hier seitenfüllende Threads über Probleme mit hydraulischen Discs, zum anderen funktioniert die BB7 perfekt, ist absolut wartungsfrei und kinderleicht einzustellen. Kein Entlüften, keine klemmenden Kolben, kein wandernder Druckpunkt usw.

Ferner mag ich die Optik, insbesondere der Bremshebel, von hydraulischen Systemen nicht. Daher ergötze ich mich jedesmal wieder an den traumhaften Avid Ultimate Hebeln

Habe hydraulische aber schon probiert, haben mich absolut nicht überzeugt, dies nur der Vollständigkeit halber.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. Juli 2009)

bremsen Hydraulische wirklich "besser" als Mechanische?
Also kommt man mit hydraulischen eher zum stehen?
ich habe an meinem GT avalanche 3.0 disc auch nur mechanische Scheibenbremsen verbaut und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juli 2009)

Wegen Hydraulischer oder mechanischer Scheibenbremse gabs genügend Diskussionen (Forensuche!) sie alle bringen kein Ergebnis. Fahrt was euch passt und basta Diskussion muss nicht sein.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wegen Hydraulischer oder mechanischer Scheibenbremse gabs genügend Diskussionen (Forensuche!) sie alle bringen kein Ergebnis. Fahrt was euch passt und basta Diskussion muss nicht sein.



Jep, sehe ich auch so. Da wird man keinen Konsens finden, ist also müßig.

Bin bisher immer zum Stehen gekommen, mit Cantis, V-Brakes, mech. und hydraulischen Discs.

Jeder wie er mag, zudem ist Bremsen eh was für Mädchen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Radler01 (3. Juli 2009)

dre schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Hast du einen W.I.N.D. Senden und einen GPS Sender von Polar am Bike? Wenn ja, warum hast du beide montiert und wie zufrieden bist du mit beiden? Funktionieren sie einwandfrei? Ich überlege nämlich auch auf Polar umzusteigen und glaube nur den GPS sender zu benötigen.



Ich habe auf den Bildern doch nur den Speed sensor von Polar montiert , den GPS Sensor trägt man dann am Oberarm, den nutze ich beim Biken aber nur wenn ich eine neue Tour aufzeichnen möchte, ansonsten ist der Speedsensor wesentlich genauer und praktikabler.
Ach ja, die Sensoren gehören zum Polar RS800CX Multi den ich mir vor kurzen angeschaft habe, insgesamt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (5. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute,
echt schön mal wieder schicke Bikes hier zu sehen! 
Das Nicolai ist sehr schön aufgebaut, mal von dem Rot an der Bremse abgesehen.
Das C´dale sehr clean und unauffällig schön aufgebaut.
Und dass das blaue Fun Works geklaut wurde...oh man...mein Beileid, sieht echt geil aus, das Teil!

MfG Moritz


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juli 2009)

@ Radler01: Schönes, schnörkelloses Cannondale! 

Ging das Kürzen der Syntace Griffe problemlos? Wüsste gar nicht, das man die kürzen kann. Bring mich für meine Grip Shifts aber gerade in Versuchung


----------



## Lizzard (5. Juli 2009)

Die Syntace Griffe kann man bis zur ersten Kerbe kürzen. Dann sind sie zwar immer noch recht lang aber ok.


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Juli 2009)

Updates 




und


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Juli 2009)

Schickes Scalpel. Wie fährt es sich mit so ner Lefty denn freihändig?


----------



## bene94 (5. Juli 2009)

Soll angeblich keinen Unterschied zu anderen Gabeln haben bezüglich dem freihändigen Fahren.
Hatte aber noch nie die Möglichkeit eine Lefty zu fahren.

mfG


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. Juli 2009)

mein GT avalanche 3.0 2009 disc


----------



## doctorhasenbein (5. Juli 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Schickes Scalpel. Wie fährt es sich mit so ner Lefty denn freihändig?



Freihändig mit ner Lefty, kein Problem


----------



## Radler01 (5. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> @ Radler01: Schönes, schnörkelloses Cannondale!
> 
> Ging das Kürzen der Syntace Griffe problemlos? Wüsste gar nicht, das man die kürzen kann. Bring mich für meine Grip Shifts aber gerade in Versuchung



Jepp...war kein Problem bis zur ersten Rille!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (5. Juli 2009)

Hier die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Pearls:









Neu sind:

Hope Moni Mini




Silberne Knöpfe an der Gabel und Kurbel(ohne Foto)




Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder Zeit habe mache ich auch bessere Bilder! 
Bis dann
Moritz


----------



## Hänschen (5. Juli 2009)

Das Scalpel gefällt mir sehr gut, schicker Renner.


----------



## Il Capitano (5. Juli 2009)

Die Cannondales würd ich sofort so fahren wie sie dastehn optisch aber eher unspektakulär.
Im Gegensatz zum Pearl. Geiler Rahmen konsequent mit den silbernen Teilen aufgebaut wirf die gammligen XT spanner raus dann sinds 10 von 10 Punkten

aja was wiegen denn die CDs?


----------



## LeichteGranate (5. Juli 2009)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> wirf die gammligen XT spanner raus



Werde ich, während der nächsten finanziell günstigen Gelegenheit, machen. 
Nächste Wochen kommt erstmal n neuer LRS. Der hatte höhere Priorität, als die Tunespanner.


----------



## egonages (6. Juli 2009)

Mein kraft, gebaut im April 09. Gabel bei Ebay geschossen, Kostenpunkt ~ 1500â¬
btw, wie kann man des machen dass das bild net in miniaturansicht erscheint sondern gross wie bei allen andren?
thx


----------



## mike49 (6. Juli 2009)

egonages schrieb:


> Mein kraft, gebaut im April 09. Gabel bei Ebay geschossen, Kostenpunkt ~ 1500


Etwas inhomogener Aufbau, Gabel passt (farblich) auch nicht.

Für 1.500 hätte man den Rahmen (neu 400 bei ebay) auch mit einer kompletten XT-Gruppe (für 800) aufbauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egonages (6. Juli 2009)

was meinst du mit homogen?
die gabelfarbe ist nicht toll, ich weiss, allerdings machen die silbernen felgen das wieder ein bisschen wett. eine weise gabel gabs leider net und ich hatte kein geld für ne neue fox.
und ihc hab den rahmen für 500 gekauft, damals gabs das angebot noch nich, inklusive steuersatz und lenker übrigens! für die schaltung alleine hab ich 370 gezahlt, und daher komm ich auf ca 900 inklusive lenker und steuersatz.
und dann fehlt noch der ganze andre rest?


----------



## mike49 (6. Juli 2009)

egonages schrieb:


> was meinst du mit homogen?


Ich meinte eigentlich inhomogen = nicht stimmig, unruhig.

Die Farben passen nicht zusammen, die Pedale passen nicht zu einem Carbon-HT, Züge sind teils viel zu lang und bloß weil der Rahmen noch Canti-Sockel hinten hat muß man ja nicht gleich eine V-Brake dort verbauen.

Besonders wenn man vorne schon Disk-Brake fährt und die Bremshebel dann auch noch unterschiedliche Farben haben 

Zum Preis: Mit der von mir verlinkten XT-Gruppe kommst Du auf ~ 1.200, bleiben also noch rund 300 für Gabel, Parts und Reifen. Mit einer alten SID von ebay für < 200 sollte man da eigentlich ganz gut hinkommen.


----------



## egonages (6. Juli 2009)

aso ok
pedale -> ich mag klickpedale nichit gern
zÃ¼ge sind viel zu lang ja, hab sie aber schon lange gekÃ¼rzt (nur noch kein foto)
v-brake -> kein geld fÃ¼r scheibe, ist aber nÃ¤chste investition
und zum preis, ich bin 1. kein freund von shimano in sachen bremsen und felgen und 2. sind meine komponenten (bis auf hintere bremse) in sachen bremsen und felgen hochwertiger (imo).dann fehlen noch sattelstÃ¼tze (50â¬), sattel (30â¬ fÃ¼r nen billigen), vorbau (40â¬), pedale (meine nur 7â¬) un noch anderes zubehÃ¶r wir klemme oder kettenstrebenschutz.
also ich finde das preisleistungsverhÃ¤ltnis eigentlich nicht schlecht, ich hatte halt viel glÃ¼ck bei vielen teilen
@ inhomogen -> alle parts sind in schwarz / rot / silber/weiss gehalten, also eigentlich nicht wirklich inhomogen


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. Juli 2009)

das ist es ja gleich 4 farben.
und diese sehen zusammen eben nicht wirklich "homogen" aus....
aber an sich finde ich das bike jetzt wirklich nicht schlecht, obwohl ich kein freund von Carbon rahmen bin.


----------



## volki3 (6. Juli 2009)

Gude.

So, dann will ich hier auchma ein paar Bildchen meiner neuen Großen Liebe Posten 








Schaltung und Umwerfer würden auf XTR getauscht. Vorbau, lenker und Stütze sollen noch getauscht werden?!

Gruß Volki


----------



## IGGY (6. Juli 2009)

Schick 
Ich hätte da einen Satz Decals in schwarz für deine SID!


----------



## scapin-biker (6. Juli 2009)

War das nicht schon mal gepostet ????


----------



## egonages (6. Juli 2009)

@mike49
naja, also schwarz und weiss und silber sind eher "unter-farben", also farben die absolut immer irgendwo vorkommen, von daher würde ihc mein bike eher in schwarz-rot mit weiss-silbernen akzenten verstehen (mit weisser gabel natürlich kaum ncoh silber)
aber ok jeder wie ers findet

@volkie3
wow sehr geiles bike, auch "homogen" lol
kostenpunkt?


----------



## volki3 (6. Juli 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> War das nicht schon mal gepostet ????



Jaaaa aber ich bin so Stolz drauf


----------



## s.schwabe (6. Juli 2009)

So nach ein paar kleineren Updates wie Reifen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Umlenkhebel und Schnellspanner hier mal neue Bilder.

Gewicht: mit Nobby Nick 2.4 und EC90 Stütze waren es genau 11,8kg. Liegt wohl jetzt minimal darunter.











Dank an crush-er für die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2009)

Der Tubelessschriftzug hat was von Schwalbe.


----------



## IceQ- (7. Juli 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> das ist es ja gleich 4 farben.
> und diese sehen zusammen eben nicht wirklich "homogen" aus....
> aber an sich finde ich das bike jetzt wirklich nicht schlecht, obwohl ich kein freund von Carbon rahmen bin.


 
Also so inhomogen und unruhig wirkend wie es hier gesagt wird, ist es nicht, höchsten die zu langen Züge sind nicht so gut.
V-Brake hinten ist um einiges intelligenter als sie vorne zu haben unabhängig davon ob die Gabel die Canti Sockel hätte oder nicht.
Intelligenter Kostenreduzierungspunkt, weil ein Großteil der Bremsleistung ja vorne erbracht wird.
Aber bei 1500 hätten schon volle Discs drin sein sollen, wir sind ja nicht im Jahre 2005 

@ego iaber generell:
ch würde mich da nicht stutzig machen lassen, das Teil sieht in Ordnung aus( Schlimmste wäre für mich die Kurbel), die verbauten Teile sind auch in Ordnung und wenns dir gefällt reicht das, besser bisserl Bunt und wirr als die standard Specialized Kacke die jeder den man sieht hat, weil er weder kreativ noch was neues ausprobieren will, egal ob da jetzt Specialized draufsteht und Merida drin ist oder nicht...


so ein Spezi wie von Volki seh ich jede Tour geschätze 9 Milliarden mal, was diese Fahrräder für mich auf Dauer in die 0815 Ecke schieben lässt, ob die jetzt da ne andere Gabel oder Sattel haben macht den Braten nicht dick, weil Farbschema und der generelle Style immer derselbe sind.
so jetzt hab ich genug gebasht


----------



## egonages (7. Juli 2009)

danke für unterstützung lol
wie gesagt die langen züge hab ich schon gekürzt, hab nur keine neueren fotos weils net mehr so glänzt^^
was findest du an der kurbel? bzw was würdest du mir empfehlen?
thx du B4sh0r^^


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

ne schwarze kurbel würde auf jeden fall besser ins gesamtbild passen.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## Northern lite (7. Juli 2009)

die Farbe gefällt...

erinnert mich stark an mein Rennrad

ist doch anodisiert in Titan, oder?


----------



## bene94 (7. Juli 2009)

Sag mal, willst du mit dem Lasso hinten Wildschweine jagen?
Ansonsten ein schönes Bike.

mfG


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

hier nochmal meins in "großansicht"

















ich weiß die blaue flasche passt nicht gerade gut dazu...habe aber auch noch eine silberne


----------



## chewbacca11 (7. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Sag mal, willst du mit dem Lasso hinten Wildschweine jagen?
> Ansonsten ein schönes Bike.
> 
> mfG




Oh ja der schaltzug sollte auf alle fälle gekürzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arndtbarnd (7. Juli 2009)

@northern lite: Canyon nennt es grau-eloxiert. Aber Titan hört sich tatsächlich besser an.

Der Schaltzug gefällt mir so ganz gut (ist nunmal kein Shadow). Der versteckt sich, von vorn gesehen, prima hinter der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## IceQ- (7. Juli 2009)

egonages schrieb:


> danke für unterstützung lol
> wie gesagt die langen züge hab ich schon gekürzt, hab nur keine neueren fotos weils net mehr so glänzt^^
> was findest du an der kurbel? bzw was würdest du mir empfehlen?
> thx du B4sh0r^^


kommt drauf an willst du eher glänzend (Truvativ/raceface)oder Matt (Shimano), welches Preisniveau und welches Gewicht.
Ich persönlich fahre vorne immer eine Deore Kurbel, hält genauso lange wiegt bisserl mehr und ist dafür aber um eingies günstiger, dazu passt schwarzmatt an mein MTB.

aber ehrlich gesagt: Fahr die Kurbel runter, lackier sie von mir aus einfach über wenn es dir jeztt stark aufs Herz schlägt, aber ne neue kaufen nur wegen der Optik - würd ich nicht.


----------



## bene94 (7. Juli 2009)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> @northern lite: Canyon nennt es grau-eloxiert. Aber Titan hört sich tatsächlich besser an.
> 
> Der Schaltzug gefällt mir so ganz gut (ist nunmal kein Shadow). Der versteckt sich, von vorn gesehen, prima hinter der Kettenstrebe.


 
Meine Kritik ging nich an die Optik, sondern an die Technik.
Ob es schön ist, ist mir auch egal, ist ja auch nicht mir (leider)
Aber hast du keine Angst, dass da ein Ast reinkommt?

mfG


----------



## Slow (8. Juli 2009)

Das Canyon ist irgendwie sehr schön. Hebt sich von den anderen Canyons schon irgendwie auch sehr wohltuend ab.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## M.Escargot (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## kingking (8. Juli 2009)

Das specialized gefällt mir überhaupt nicht....ich finde das pothässlich!!!
Das einzige was ich gerne hätte ist die Trinkflasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (8. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Meine Kritik ging nich an die Optik, sondern an die Technik.
> Ob es schön ist, ist mir auch egal, ist ja auch nicht mir (leider)
> Aber hast du keine Angst, dass da ein Ast reinkommt?
> 
> mfG




die zugverlegung wundert mich grade sehr, bei canyon ist die ab werk eigentlich exzellent, aus meiner erfahrung zumindest


----------



## bene94 (8. Juli 2009)

Da hab ich aber schon anderes gelesen!

mfG


----------



## thoralfw (8. Juli 2009)

die lösung mit der hinteren zugführung beim canyon sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. freilaufende züge sind optisch einfach zum :kotz:


----------



## Bassi.s (8. Juli 2009)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


>



Ist das ein gestripter SLR? Wieviel Restkomfort bleibt da denn noch gegenüber einem mit Bezug?


----------



## rboncube (8. Juli 2009)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> Ist das ein gestripter SLR? Wieviel Restkomfort bleibt da denn noch gegenüber einem mit Bezug?




Bin heute zum ersten mal mit meinem gestripten SLR gefahren. 4 Std. mit dem MTB. Mit ner guten Radhose gehts ganz gut. Auf dem Rennrad würde ich ihn aber nicht fahren wollen. Da ist der komplette SLR schon komfortabler.

Gruß René


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2009)

Ein SLR ist nie komfortabel =D


----------



## Arndtbarnd (9. Juli 2009)

Den Slr hab ich neu bezogen, da das alte Leder eingerissen war. Durch den Flex der Sattelschale ist der Sattel eigentlich komfortabel genug, wenn er zum Hintern passt. Den Schaltzug werde ich extra für euch mal 2cm kürzer machen.


----------



## chewbacca11 (9. Juli 2009)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> Den Schaltzug werde ich extra für euch mal 2cm kürzer machen.



den kannst du bestimmt noch 5cm kürzen...das er gerade ist und nicht hunderte schlängerllinien macht.


----------



## dre (9. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ein SLR ist nie komfortabel =D



Falsch.


----------



## doctore sl (9. Juli 2009)

so mein nicolai. das bild ist aber nicht mehr aktuell. wurde schon wieder leichter gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (9. Juli 2009)

Sehr schönes Gerät!
Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?
8,6kg??


----------



## corfrimor (9. Juli 2009)

doctore sl schrieb:


> so mein nicolai. das bild ist aber nicht mehr aktuell. wurde schon wieder leichter gemacht.



Ich hab's schon an anderer Stelle gesagt: Das Teil ist absolut genial! 

Mehrfacher Daumen 

Da könnte man fast neidisch werden!

Edit: Aber mein Helius ist noch viiiel toller!


----------



## ScottErda (9. Juli 2009)

Hab mein Milan am Monat zu Schrott gefahren...
Rahmen ist gerissen und hat ein Knick im Oberrohr...hab schön einen Baum getroffen...Helm ist auch komplett gerissen...weis nicht ob ich hier sitzen würde, wenn ich ohne Helm gefahren wäre.

Da Gabel, Antrieb, Laufräder etc noch ganz sind, will ich mir eigentlich einen neuen Rahmen holen und das Bike dann neu aufbauen.
Frage ist nur ob wieder den selben (Müsing Offroad Lite) oder doch einen anderen?!

Wenn jemand von euch Ideen, Tips, Rahmenvorschläge oder ähnliches hat, ich hab im Tec Talk Kaufberatungsforum ein extra Thread dazu aufgemacht 

Gruß Norman, der wenn die Prellungen wieder weg sind erstmal nur Rennrad fahren kann...


----------



## 4l3x (9. Juli 2009)

ganz einfach. nimm den rahmen und fahr zu schneiders und frag ob da was geht 
wenn nicht den gleichen rahmen mit individuellerem design?


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2009)

@leichtegranate : .. dein bike sieht hammer geil aus !!! echt super !!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo (10. Juli 2009)

doctore sl schrieb:


> so mein nicolai. das bild ist aber nicht mehr aktuell. wurde schon wieder leichter gemacht.


also, das rad muss man nicht verstecken. hätte bessere/größere fotos in aktueller ausbaustufe verdient!


----------



## SingleLight (10. Juli 2009)

Top nicolai, ist genau mein Ding


----------



## STS-124 (10. Juli 2009)

doctore sl schrieb:


> so mein nicolai. das bild ist aber nicht mehr aktuell. wurde schon wieder leichter gemacht.



Schönes Rad hast du da.
Wie lang ist der Vorbau und was ist das für eine Sattelklemme ?


nico


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin noch stark am aufrüsten,die neue Gabel ist schonmal da
Das Budget als Schüler ist nunmal nicht so hoch

Außerdem kann ich nicht verstehen wieso so viele auf Manitou schimpfen,die wenigsten sind selber mal eine gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (10. Juli 2009)

@ Fabian93: Eben, denke auch das bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Zwar kann man nicht mehr vergleichen, ist schon ewig her, wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit (Psylo, Duke) damals fahr ich keine Rock Shox mehr  Bin mit der R7 bis jetzt (2 Jahre) sehr zufrieden, keinerlei Probleme...

Aber okay, gibt auchnoch ein Bild, nagut 2  Entstanden letztes WE, wo das Wetter noch nach Sommer aussah.









Gruß HK


----------



## doctorhasenbein (10. Juli 2009)

ja ja, NICOLAI ist einfach nur ne Hammer Marke


----------



## doctore sl (10. Juli 2009)

STS-124 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad hast du da.
> Wie lang ist der Vorbau und was ist das für eine Sattelklemme ?



der vorbau ist 120mm lang und die sattelklemme charliemike aus dem forum. 
das gewicht so wie auf dem bil 8,08kg und so wie es jetzt ist 7,98kg.


----------



## Tundra HT (10. Juli 2009)

Derbes Gewicht!!
Teileliste??
Danke!


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juli 2009)

Von so einem Gewicht kann ich nur Träumen. 
10,6kg



wird vielleicht gegen ein leichtes Racefully getauscht. Einfach knochenschonender....


----------



## Sahnie (10. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Von so einem Gewicht kann ich nur Träumen.
> 10,6kg
> 
> 
> ...




Obwohl dein Rad mal ganz gut aussieht. Was hast du denn für schwarze Vs dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juli 2009)

XT V-brakes
Krieg vielleicht nen Cycle Concept EL4, zwar gebraucht aber mehr vom Rumstehen.
Der hat zumindest noch V-brake-Aufnahme hinten. Denn wenn ich auch noch auf Disk umsteigen will kann ich mir gleich ein neues Rad kaufen. Dann ist mein Rad ein "nur" in knappes Kilo schwerer. Sattelstütze und Co würde auch passen.
Nur schwarz isser halt. Mir gefiel das weiß.
Fahre seit diesem Jahr wieder Marathon und nach dem letzen am SO will ich wieder Fully fahren.


----------



## the donkey (11. Juli 2009)

Mein neues
Seit 15 min fertig
Hier und da noch ein paar Einstellungen


----------



## chewbacca11 (11. Juli 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein neues
> Seit 15 min fertig
> Hier und da noch ein paar Einstellungen




Die Gabel passt farblich garnicht und Bild!


----------



## bene94 (11. Juli 2009)

Gewagte Farbmischung...
Kannst du mal bessere Fotos machen, dass man die Farben besser einschätzen kann?
Aber ich finds an sich ganz schön

mfG


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Juli 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein neues
> Seit 15 min fertig
> Hier und da noch ein paar Einstellungen



Bis auf die Farbe der Gabel toll, aber silber zu grün geht mal gar nicht.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, was es noch an Decals gibt, aber da hätt ich eher ne weiße Reba mit grünen Decals geholt 
Naja wobei, da durch Kurbel und Schaltwerk untenrum eh viel silber ist passt es dennoch halbwegs


----------



## doctorhasenbein (11. Juli 2009)

doctore sl schrieb:


> der vorbau ist 120mm lang und die sattelklemme charliemike aus dem forum.
> das gewicht so wie auf dem bil 8,08kg und so wie es jetzt ist 7,98kg.



Wäre echt mal gespannt, wie dieses Gewicht zustande kommt,für mich 
eigentlich kaum vorstellbar.


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Juli 2009)

Das Gewicht würde ich auch deutlich höher einschätzen. 1,5-2 Kilo mehr dürften es schon sein.
Farbe ist gut, die roten Akzente zum grün auch, aber eine schwarze Gabel sollte schon sein.


----------



## Pupo (11. Juli 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Wäre echt mal gespannt, wie dieses Gewicht zustande kommt,für mich
> eigentlich kaum vorstellbar.



Gewicht stimmt schon... 

Edit: 





> Rahmen: Nicolai Argon CC 			1516
> Gabel: Magura Durin 80SL
> Steuersatz: Tune Bobo
> Ahead-Kappe und Schraube: Tune
> ...


----------



## doctorhasenbein (11. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht würde ich auch deutlich höher einschätzen. 1,5-2 Kilo mehr dürften es schon sein.
> Farbe ist gut, die roten Akzente zum grün auch, aber eine schwarze Gabel sollte schon sein.



He Tyler1977, meinte aber das Nicolai


----------



## the donkey (11. Juli 2009)

So hab mal noch eins von der ersten Ausfahrt
das ist etwas besser.
Die Gabel war bereits vorhanden wie alle (bis auf den Rahmen)
anderen Teile auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToDusty (11. Juli 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> So hab mal noch eins von der ersten Ausfahrt
> das ist etwas besser.
> Die Gabel war bereits vorhanden wie alle (bis auf den Rahmen)
> anderen Teile auch.



Was wiegt denn der Rahmen? Wo wir denn schon dabei sind, wo bekommt man den uns was kostet der?


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2009)

mein neues


----------



## the donkey (11. Juli 2009)

@ToDusty den Rahmen hab ich von http://www.velo-discount.de/
Er wiegt 1600gr.


----------



## KonaMooseman (11. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn das für ein Sattel auf dem Trek? Sieht leicht aus.

Rad ist übrigens auch Top.


----------



## mete (11. Juli 2009)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Sattel auf dem Trek? Sieht leicht aus.
> 
> Rad ist übrigens auch Top.



Ein Velo carbon, 135g wiegt der ungefähr und ist so flexibel wie eine Altbaudiele.


----------



## doctore sl (11. Juli 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Wäre echt mal gespannt, wie dieses Gewicht zustande kommt,für mich
> eigentlich kaum vorstellbar.



also die teile liste wurde ja schon gezeigt. sind leider nicht alle gewichte nachgewogen. aber das komplett gewicht stimmt. wurde in der version wie auf dem bild in willingen am tune stand mit 8,08kg gewogen und da war das rad ein bisschen schmutzig da ich selbst da hingefahren bin. 
kannst aber auch gerne mit einer waage vorbei kommen. dann fahren wir ne runde zusammen und du kannst dich selbst überzeugen.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (11. Juli 2009)

doctore sl schrieb:


> also die teile liste wurde ja schon gezeigt. sind leider nicht alle gewichte nachgewogen. aber das komplett gewicht stimmt. wurde in der version wie auf dem bild in willingen am tune stand mit 8,08kg gewogen und da war das rad ein bisschen schmutzig da ich selbst da hingefahren bin.
> kannst aber auch gerne mit einer waage vorbei kommen. dann fahren wir ne runde zusammen und du kannst dich selbst überzeugen.



OK, wenn ich dann mal in der Nähe bin...... 

wundert mich halt,da ich mein Baby,außer der Rohloff auch relativ
"Speckarm" aufgebaut habe,und nicht annährend das Gewicht erreiche 
Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## bene94 (11. Juli 2009)

Zum Trek.
Funktionell, schön, schnell, was will man mehr?...Ich fände etwas individueller gut!

mfG


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2009)

zu meinem trek:

der sattel ist ein velo carbon, erfreulicher weise aber noch die alte version die deutlich bequemer ist als die aktuell bei ebay erhÃ¤ltliche. wiegt 131g und ist bequem da er schÃ¶n flext 

zum rest: 
es ist 100% custom aufgebaut, so gibt es das nicht zu kaufen. klar sind standardteile verbaut, kpl. xt weil xtr einfach zu teuer kommt. die elixir r ist ne schwarze oem version die optisch hervorragend dazu passt. die reba ist so original auch nicht verbaut, eben so wenig die syntace anbauteile. hab ich an jedem bike so verbaut. alles. nur die bremsen angepasst 
die laufrÃ¤der sind hier 100% handgebaut aus 4.2d mit supercomp, alunippeln und novatec naben. der laufradsatz wiegt so grad mal 1570g bei 250â¬ materialpreis  und im gegensatz zu den bei AS & Co erhÃ¤ltlichen ist er sauber gebaut

ich denk, es ist fÃ¼r ein trek absolut individuell, in summe aber sicher ohne experimentelle exotenteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (11. Juli 2009)

Klar gibts das so nicht zu kaufen, aber ich meinte mit individuell auch eher, dass man eine persönliche Note einfließen lassen könnte.
Ich finde wenn man die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat, kann man es auch eben eine persöhnliche Note versehen.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Das Bike ist super und das ist nicht nur meine Meinung!

mfG


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2009)

was verstehst du unter "persönliche note"? soll ich meinen namen aufs oberrohr pinseln?
soll ich ein puky fähnchen dran machen? ne tigerentenhupe? nen picknickkorb?


----------



## RockyShocky (11. Juli 2009)




----------



## Gorth (13. Juli 2009)

Sehr schönes 8000er, sharky! So ähnlich würde ich es auch aufbauen. Was wiegt der Rahmen denn solo?


----------



## sharky (13. Juli 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> Sehr schönes 8000er, sharky! So ähnlich würde ich es auch aufbauen. Was wiegt der Rahmen denn solo?



gute frage. ich hab ihn nicht auf null zurückgebaut. rechnerisch irgendwo zwischen 1600g und 1700g da mit kurbel, steuersatz, umwerfer, schaltwerk und etwas gedönse dran das ganze auf, so weit ich mich erinnere, 3,3kg. offiziell wiegt er in 19,5" glaub um die 1800g. insgesamt kommt mir das bike gefühlt schwerer vor als sein vorgänger (eloxiertert giant xtc) der weitestgehend identisch aufgebaut war, aber nen schwereren LRS als das 8000 hatte. werde es demächst mal an die waage hängen. denke, so knapp über 10 werd ich rauskommen. 
das rahmegewicht ist mir dann, wenn ich da hin komme, recht egal, die beschleunigung ist genial, der leichte LRS mit seinen 1570g macht sich da schon bemerkbar


----------



## Groudon (13. Juli 2009)

hab mal ne frage an euch zwecks fahrtechnik usw

und zwar habe ich bei steilen stücken mit "treppen" bzw absätzen immer schiss, dass es mir das hinterrad hochhebt und mich so über den Lenker haut - habe den Sattel auch relativ hoch und kann so nicht sehr weit hinter

wie macht ihr das? senkt ihr den sattel vor solchen stücken meist ab oder gibts da paar tipps abgesehen von "augen zu und durch"? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2009)

wenns mal richtig steil bergab geht, mache ich immer den lock out an der federgabel rein.
dann gehts meistens.


----------



## Unrest (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn du den Arsch nicht anständig hinter den Sattel kriegst, solltest du dir über Sitzposition und Sattel an sich Gedanken machen..


----------



## Groudon (13. Juli 2009)

naja ... wenn ich den sattel weiter runter mache, hab ich immer das gefühl, dass mir nach ner Zeit die knie wehtun, deshalb hab ich ihn eben relativ weit oben - das man natürlich mit nem 85mm HT nicht unbedingt ne Downhill-Strecke fährt (was 'n Kumpel aber unbedingt wollte -.-) ist mir klar, aber gibt es sonst noch tipps? auch bezüglich richtiger sitzposition


----------



## Unrest (13. Juli 2009)

Richtige Sitzposition ist annähernd so:
Die Sattelhöhe muss dazu führen, dass das Knie am unteren Totpunkt fast gestreckt ist.
Die horizontale Position ist so zu wählen, dass das Lot vom Tibiakopf auf "3-Uhr-Stellung" durch die Pedalachse (+/-1cm) fällt.
Die "waagrechte" Position des Sattels ist bewährt, aber muss immer individuell ausgelotet werden.

Wenn der Sattel dann auch noch passend breit gewählt ist, sind auch leicht blockige 30%-Abfahrten mit nem 80mm Hardtail kein Problem. Dann kann man nämlich vernünftig hinter den Sattel gehen.


----------



## Northern lite (13. Juli 2009)

das ist hier DEFINITIV der falsche Threat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unrest (13. Juli 2009)

Wäre das hier ein "Threat", würde die Polizei ermitteln. "Thread" mit "d" nennt sich das Ding! 
Aber ja, du hast Recht.


----------



## Northern lite (13. Juli 2009)

OK OK Ok.....

Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Arndtbarnd (13. Juli 2009)

@groudon: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit! Je schneller du unterwegs bist desto besser rollt dein Vorderrad über Hindernisse ohne hängenzubleiben. Aber immer daran denken: locker bleiben (Ellenbogen, Kniee), Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager.


----------



## DaBoom (14. Juli 2009)

bla bla bla

->




11,2kg inkl. Funktacho


----------



## subdiver (14. Juli 2009)

Mein 11,3 kg Fully auf dem Steinbergkogel mit Blick auf das Tauerngebirge am letzten Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (14. Juli 2009)

Schönes Rocky, sieht nach Spaß aus.
Schon mal über ein neues XT-Schaltwerk nachgedacht?

mfG


----------



## Lizzard (14. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> ...
> Schon mal über ein neues XT-Schaltwerk nachgedacht?...



Wozu, wenn's schaltet...?


----------



## bene94 (14. Juli 2009)

Fände ich optisch ganz passend.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juli 2009)

Solange es nicht aussieht wie ein Kropf...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (15. Juli 2009)

Das Rocky finde ich ja mal richtig geil

Wie bist du mit der Kombi RoRo/RaRa zufrieden? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir die auch zulege.

VG
Marco


----------



## subdiver (15. Juli 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Das Rocky finde ich ja mal richtig geil



Vielen Dank 



mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit der Kombi RoRo/RaRa zufrieden?



Bislang hat sich diese Kombi auf ca. 1.000 Alpen-KM pannenfrei (auf Holz klopf) bewährt.
Es sind 2.1er (380 gr. und 470 gr.), der Verschleiss ist bislang auch ok.
Auf schlammigen, nassen und weichen Untergründen hat der RoRo einen sehr guten Grip und Seitenhalt, 
aber auf losem tiefem Schotter könnte er besser sein.
RaRa hinten ist haltbarer bzgl. Verschleiss und rollt einen Tick besser, 
als der RoRo.


----------



## ml IX (16. Juli 2009)

@sharky
Na das Fucus sieht ja mal sehr fein aus.
Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juli 2009)

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit.


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. Juli 2009)

Das Foto, an sich, gefällt mir ganz gut, aber das Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juli 2009)

Komm schon sag das es ein BULLS  ist.
Die Marke ist längst nicht mehr so schlecht wie sie vielleicht mal gewesen ist.
Und wenn man mal vom Marken Fetisch absieht bekommt man ne Menge Bike für sagen wir mal wenig Geld.
Die einzigen die da mithalten können sind Versender.


----------



## mike49 (18. Juli 2009)

Das Bulls ist ansich schon ganz ok.

Kritikpunkte:
- Fieser Sattel
- teils zu lange Züge

Sind das XTR-Laufräder?


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juli 2009)

Ja sind XTR Laufräder.
Sattel ist denke ich geschmacksache, sieht aber auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als er ist. Sitze halt ganz gern Bequem wenn die Touren mal Länger werden.


----------



## Popeye34 (18. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja sind XTR Laufräder.
> Sattel ist denke ich geschmacksache, sieht aber auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als er ist. Sitze halt ganz gern Bequem wenn die Touren mal Länger werden.




Ich denke er meint das dein Bulls durch die zu langen Züge und zugegeben, der wirklich Fiese Sattel, ein unaufgeräumtes Erscheinungsbild hergibt!
Ok, Sattel ist Geschmackssache und dein Arsc* gibt am Ende die Musik an , aber JEDER (!) Hersteller bietet mittlerweile Sättel an, die sehr schön und gleichzeitig Fahrbar sind....

Ein Beispiel Klick mich! (keine Werbung, nicht von mir) für Gemütlichkeit, Kenner nennen ihn "Sofa", ganz nebenbei wertest du dein Rad optisch ganz schön auf...​


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juli 2009)

Ja das problem mit den zu langen Zügen und bzw. bremsleitungen sehe ich ein. War wohl ein wenig Optimistisch, zumindest mit den bremsleitungen bin ich selber Schuld ;-)

Naja schön finde ich den geposteten Sattel nun wirklich nicht. Sattel aber nun wirklich nicht.
ich nehme mal ne andere perspektive dann sieht man das es so Schlimm nicht ist.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter "persönliche note"? soll ich meinen namen aufs oberrohr pinseln?
> soll ich ein puky fähnchen dran machen? ne tigerentenhupe? nen picknickkorb?



Au ja! Den Picknickkorb bitte, da tun wir dann in Zukunft Bier und Grillwurst rein. Zur Not aber auch wieder ein Plastikhai unterm Sattel. 

Mach noch eine schwarze Kurbel dran, dann isses stimmiger.
Mal sehen, wie sich die Problemfelge macht - ob's trotzdem dauerhaft rund bleibt. Schätze mal, beim Fahren merkt man nichts.

@ ML IX: Was für ein Fucus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (18. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich nehme mal ne andere perspektive dann sieht man das es so Schlimm nicht ist.



wird immer schlimmer... Sattel in die Tonne und je Zug mindestens 20cm kürzen und .... zumindest Barplugs.

Ne deutlich bessere Kamera würde auch helfen! Mit solchen  Pics (auf denen man noch nicht mal die Bremsenmarke erkennt), würde ich mich einfach nur schämen....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juli 2009)

Ne rote Marta. Aber es wäre wirklich hilfreich, der Freundin die Kamera wegzunehmen, die gerade verzweifelt versucht, damit ihre Mutter anzurufen und ihr stattdessen das Handy zu geben, mit dem das Bild gemacht wurde. Ist besser für beide Seiten.

Das Rad finde ich bis auf die zwei schon angesprochenen Sachen (klobiger Sattel und zu lange Züge) und die - ebenfalls klobigen - Schraubgriffe eigentlich richtig gut. Unaufdringlich hübsch.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (18. Juli 2009)

is schon ok, aber ich steh nicht so auf "Stangenware"


----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

_Mein neues Scalpel, nachdem mein 'altes' leider durch einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich ausgetauscht werden musste habe ich nun, nach langer Wartezeit mein neues.
Die Stütze und der Sattel werden noch ausgetauscht. Da Ax Lightness gerade umzieht und ich nun schon seit über 2 Monate auf meine Daedalus warte, habe ich erst einmal ein Provisorium montiert.
Der Lenker mit den einlamenierten Lenkerstopfen ist eine Anfertigung von Carbon-Tex auch die Vorbau-Abdeckkappe und der Spacer wurder maßgefertigt._
__________________


----------



## doctorhasenbein (18. Juli 2009)

@scalpi 
einfach nur Geil,abgesehen von den Maguras


----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> @scalpi
> einfach nur Geil,abgesehen von den Maguras



Warum???

..sie sind leicht, haben ne gute Bremsleistung auch dank der Goodridge-Leitungen und mit ein wenig Aufwand ist die Bremsanlage selbst mit Carbondeckel dicht


----------



## doctorhasenbein (18. Juli 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Warum???
> 
> ..sie sind leicht, haben ne gute Bremsleistung auch dank der Goodridge-Leitungen und mit ein wenig Aufwand ist die Bremsanlage selbst mit Carbondeckel dicht



Maguras sind halt nicht mein Geschmack, Design,Funktion.......
war halt mehrmals von Magura enttäuscht


----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Maguras sind halt nicht mein Geschmack, Design,Funktion.......
> war halt mehrmals von Magura enttäuscht



ok


----------



## doctorhasenbein (18. Juli 2009)

@scalpi
aber die Lefty is das beste was mir jemals ans Vorderrad gekommen ist.


----------



## mike49 (18. Juli 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Ganz nett bis auf:

- Crossmax LRS
- Flaschenhalter
- Die komischen Hörnchen (zugegebenermassen Geschmackssache)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> @scalpi
> aber die Lefty is das beste was mir jemals ans Vorderrad gekommen ist.



_Jup, hatte vorher die Lefty Elo und war damit sehr glücklich jetzt bin ich auf die OPI gespannt_


----------



## Scalpi (18. Juli 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Ganz nett bis auf:
> 
> - Crossmax LRS
> - Flaschenhalter
> - Die komischen Hörnchen (zugegebenermassen Geschmackssache)



_Laufräder...ok, Flaschenhalter...-was gibt es gegen den Kingcage aus Titan auszusetzen???
und die Barends von Stork sind voll bequem vor allem bei langen Race schlafen meine Hände nicht mehr ein_


----------



## LeichteGranate (18. Juli 2009)

Das Foto ist, wie das vom Bulls, mal wieder große Klasse. Das Scalpel flasht mich nicht so, sieht aber schnell aus. Was die Reifen taugen kann ich nur vermuten...


----------



## mike49 (18. Juli 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter...-was gibt es gegen den Kingcage aus Titan auszusetzen???


An dem Flaschenhalter selbst: Gar nichts!

Passt eben nur IMHO nicht zu dem Rad.

Und die Bar-Ends: Wie schon gesagt ok, wenn Du dich damit wohl fühlst. Sehen halt auf den ersten Blick wie ein Hirschgeweih aus


----------



## egonages (19. Juli 2009)

was habt ihr gegen crossmax slr laufräder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juli 2009)

Nix was hilft.

Die gleiche Diskussion über div. Teile an Scalpis Scalpel gab's doch schon beim alten. Treffen halt die Geschmäcker der meisten nicht. Na und? Damit müßtest Du doch leben können, daß die sich nicht schön (für die Geschmäcker der anderen) - diskutieren lassen.


----------



## just_mic (19. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike...


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Juli 2009)

Also so oder so ist dein Radl nicht Verkehrssicher zudem verlangt der Gesetzgeber  mindestens 2 Reflektoren pro Laufrad in symmetrischer Anordnung wobei dir dann immer noch einige Reflektoren fehlen (seh an Pedalen, Vorn und Hinten Keine, Licht fehlt sowieso)


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2009)

Ergo: bau' die Reflektoren ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## just_mic (19. Juli 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Also so oder so ist dein Radl nicht Verkehrssicher zudem verlangt der Gesetzgeber  mindestens 2 Reflektoren pro Laufrad in symmetrischer Anordnung wobei dir dann immer noch einige Reflektoren fehlen (seh an Pedalen, Vorn und Hinten Keine, Licht fehlt sowieso)



 netter Humor *lool joa die Reflektoren muss ich noch mal abmachen


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Juli 2009)

Du hast meinen Humor gefunden? Dachte der hat die Schnauze voll vom Pauken und ist deshalb abgehauen -.-


----------



## eightball28 (19. Juli 2009)

mein Geschmack ist es nicht


----------



## Deichradler (20. Juli 2009)

Sattel und Stütze mit Seatback tauschen, alles andere wurde genant.
Dann hat´s ne echt feine Optik.
( Evtl. noch den Vorbau negativ, wenns der Rücken zuläßt ! )
Bislang


----------



## chri55 (20. Juli 2009)

Deichradler schrieb:


> ( Evtl. noch den Vorbau negativ, wenns der Rücken zuläßt ! )
> Bislang



nichts sieht hässlicher aus wie ein negativer Vorbau auf einem Spacerturm. dann lieber Gabel kürzen und positiv lassen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Juli 2009)

Giant Anthem X 0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2009)

Ein absolut schönes Zusammenspiel von blau und weiß am Rad! Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Lediglich die Hörnchen sind etwas zu viel, schwarz wäre in meinen Augen besser. Nichtsdestoweniger ein schönes Rad!


----------



## Konaschaf (20. Juli 2009)

sehr schönes Rad das Giant


----------



## bene94 (20. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön! Die blaue Sid und allgemein die ganze Zusammenstellung sagt mir sehr zu! Die Bremse gibts ja auch in blau, ist dann aber wahrscheinlich zu viel?


----------



## Domme02 (20. Juli 2009)

echt schön das Giant!  wie schwer ist das? was ist das für ein Fizik Sattel?


----------



## Il Capitano (20. Juli 2009)

Das Giant ist brutal geil anderer LRS vllt noch aber sonst sehr geil


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällts nicht. Blau und Weiß sehe so brav und harmlos aus.
Ausserdem passt an den Rahmen nur ein Flaschenhalter.
Grundsätzlich sehr stimmig vom Design!  aber in meiner Sicht leider trotzdem nicht schön.... 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Juli 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> echt schön das Giant!  wie schwer ist das? was ist das für ein Fizik Sattel?



Zehnkommasechsirgendwas und Sattel = Fizik Tundra Carbon. Anderer LRS stimme ich grundsätzlich zu, passt aber von der Optik sehr harmonsich zu dem Rahmen. Montiert war eine schwarze Avid Juicy Ultimate, ging meiner Ansicht nach optisch gar nicht. Alterantive war die weiße oder tatsächlich die blaue Ultimate, habe mich für das deutlich dezentere weiß entschieden.


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Juli 2009)

Also ohne weiße Hörnchen würde die Front wuchtiger/schwerer wirken, wäre wohl auch nicht schön bzw. unpassend.
Ansonsten, würde mich die RaceFace-Kurbel stören das ist aber persönliche Abneigung


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juli 2009)

Eine echte Rennfeile! Ich hoffe, Du bewegst es auch artgerecht


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (20. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut das Giant (wo ich doch auch Weiß-Blau fahre  )
Nur der Giant-Schriftzug des Unterrohrs gefällt mir garnicht bei den aktuellen bikes von denen. 
Laufräder wurden schon angesprochen. Aber farblich passen sie ja dennoch irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Simplon Stomp:


----------



## Tundra HT (20. Juli 2009)

An dem Giant sehen sogar die silbernen Crossmax gut aus!
Schönes Bike!


----------



## LeichteGranate (20. Juli 2009)

Meine Güte!!! Endlich mal wieder ein schönes, buntes Rad! Das Giant ist wirklich schick. 
Das Simplon ist schlicht und schön.


----------



## JoeBru (20. Juli 2009)

@BackfireLX:

Geiles Simplon!
Was hast Du für eine Sattelstütze verbaut?


----------



## LeichteGranate (20. Juli 2009)

JoeBru schrieb:


> Was hast Du für eine Sattelstütze verbaut?



Simplon, würd ich sagen...


----------



## BackfireLX (20. Juli 2009)

Yep, is ne Simplon Rod V2


----------



## eiji (21. Juli 2009)

Mein Simplon Razorblade:





nach dem letzen Tuning-Anfall.
Die Gabel is langsam fertig mit der Welt. Die grosse Scheibe setzt ihr argh zu.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2009)

du faehrst ne 180er ander sid? omg! naja... links kurven brauchste nimmer lenken 
160er bin ich auch an der sid gefahren, king noch. aber ne 180er... naja...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. Juli 2009)

mal ne Anfängerfrage: was ist so schlimm an einer 180er scheibe. Ich fahre auf meinem HT auch eine ? was kann da passieren ? zuviel Bremspower oder was ??

Übrigens: Schickes Rad

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (21. Juli 2009)

Es gefallen mir nur zwei Sachen am Simplon Razorblade nicht,
zu einem die olle SID mit den dünnen Standrohren, zum anderem
der Kettenstrebenschutz, buahhh
Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Kilometerfressen!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2009)

der kettenstrebenschutz is ugly... jo 

das problem ist net 180 er oder sid... das problem ist 180er UND sid 
die 180er baut viel mehr kraft auf und die doch recht weiche sid lenkt dann im kreis  mit ner 160er geht das noch recht gut, aber ich bin nun doch net sooo beleidigt, das ich nu ne f80x drin hab


----------



## Domme02 (21. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das problem ist net 180 er oder sid... das problem ist 180er UND sid



aber auch nur bei der alten sid. Die neue kann das ohne probleme ab.


----------



## elias (21. Juli 2009)

Als "alter" Rennradler war die Entscheidung für ein neues Bike eher pragmatischer Natur. Sonst bau ich mir meine Räder lieber selbst auf, aber mit dem Cube Reaction hab ich mir (ausnahmsweise) ein Serienbike gekauft, das auch noch richtig Spaß macht. Die ersten 500km sind gefahren und so langsam klappt auch mit der Fahrtechnik einigermaßen.


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Juli 2009)

Handyfotos, Actionfotos folgen natürlich noch!











Und lasst euch ned vom hässlichen silbergrauen Tape am Vorbau stören  natürlich wird das auch noch geändert. Zum Glück is die ebenfalls unschöne Kartuschenpumpe noch nich am Flaschenhalter!!


----------



## chri55 (21. Juli 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Mein Simplon Razorblade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was hat denn eine dermaßen schwere Kurbel an so einem Rahmen zu suchen? 925g sind definitiv zu viel wenn man bei den restlichen Teilen aufs Gewicht achtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2009)

DAS dachte ich mir au scho


----------



## eiji (21. Juli 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> was hat denn eine dermaßen schwere Kurbel an so einem Rahmen zu suchen? 925g sind definitiv zu viel wenn man bei den restlichen Teilen aufs Gewicht achtet.



Das is nen Aufbau mit Rahmenkit und Teilen vom Vorgaenger.
Die Kurbel ist fast tot, zusammen mit Kassette und Kette. Da muessen noch 2500 Meilen drauf, dann kommt was neues. (Was? RF oder NoirRED) 
Das Lenkverhalten der Sid is nich so das Problem, aber sie faengt an zu "schlackern", und bekommt immer mehr Spiel. Hab die neue weisse XXSidWC aufm Radar. 
Und die Crossrides wiegen auch ne Tonne, aber die Strecken hier sind brutal, und die koennen das ab.

Es geht voran!


----------



## jetos15 (21. Juli 2009)

elias schrieb:


> Als "alter" Rennradler war die Entscheidung für ein neues Bike eher pragmatischer Natur. Sonst bau ich mir meine Räder lieber selbst auf, aber mit dem Cube Reaction hab ich mir (ausnahmsweise) ein Serienbike gekauft, das auch noch richtig Spaß macht. Die ersten 500km sind gefahren und so langsam klappt auch mit der Fahrtechnik einigermaßen.


nach 500km? da musst du jan naturtalent sein


----------



## Christian Back (21. Juli 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Das is nen Aufbau mit Rahmenkit und Teilen vom Vorgaenger.
> Die Kurbel ist fast tot, zusammen mit Kassette und Kette. Da muessen noch 2500 Meilen drauf, dann kommt was neues. (Was? RF oder NoirRED)
> Das Lenkverhalten der Sid is nich so das Problem, aber sie faengt an zu "schlackern", und bekommt immer mehr Spiel. Hab die neue weisse XXSidWC aufm Radar.
> Und die Crossrides wiegen auch ne Tonne, aber die Strecken hier sind brutal, und die koennen das ab.
> ...



An so ein Bike gehört doch eine Vollcarbon- Starrgabel! Von Ritchey, oder Procraft. Das sieht gut aus, spart Gewicht. Und die neue SID wirst du mit Scheibe auch schnell ins Jenseits befördern. Besser wäre dann Magura.
Und als Gruppe: die neue XX...?


----------



## eiji (21. Juli 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> An so ein Bike gehört doch eine Vollcarbon- Starrgabel! Von Ritchey, oder Procraft. Das sieht gut aus, spart Gewicht. Und die neue SID wirst du mit Scheibe auch schnell ins Jenseits befördern. Besser wäre dann Magura.
> Und als Gruppe: die neue XX...?



Starrgabel geht nicht. Ich brauch die Reserve. Schon die 80mm sind spuerbar zu knapp, und die Magura-Gabeln sehen einfach sch*** aus. Diese Doppelbruecken sind nich mein Ding. Zum davon laufen. Vielleicht noch ne DT, aber die sind hier in USA schwer zu bekommen und zu pflegen.

Mit der XX-Gruppe habe ich auch schon spekuliert, aber fuer einige Rennen brauch ich das 22'er vorne.
Also welche Kurbel?


----------



## LeichteGranate (21. Juli 2009)

Du brachst Federweg und fährst n Razorblade?!?!?!
Das ist ja, als ob einem Nashorn einfällt, dass n Rüssel viel geiler wär, als son spitzes Horn...
Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen, das Razorblade ist echt n heißes Teil! 
Mein Tipp: Alte SID raus, neue SID rein! Sollte mit 180er Scheibe passen, wenn du nicht 100kg wiegst.

MfG Moritz

ps. Kurbel natürlich auch raus und gegen was lechtes, schönes wechseln!


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Handyfotos, Actionfotos folgen natürlich noch!



Ich find das Haibike sehr gelungen! Die Farbgebung des Rahmens erinnert mich an die von Yeti.
Weißt du, was es auf die Waage bringt?

Gruß, Flo


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. Juli 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Starrgabel geht nicht. Ich brauch die Reserve. Schon die 80mm sind spuerbar zu knapp, und die Magura-Gabeln sehen einfach sch*** aus. Diese Doppelbruecken sind nich mein Ding. Zum davon laufen. Vielleicht noch ne DT, aber die sind hier in USA schwer zu bekommen und zu pflegen.
> 
> Mit der XX-Gruppe habe ich auch schon spekuliert, aber fuer einige Rennen brauch ich das 22'er vorne.
> Also welche Kurbel?



Die DT xmc 100 kann ich mir an dem Razorblade sehr gut vorstellen! Steif genug sollte sie sein, ist bis 210er Scheiben zugelassen. Wenn sie in den USA seltenheitswert hat, hätte das ja auch wiederum seinen Reiz.
Aber die aktuelle SID sollte dir doch auch gewachsen sein mit ihren 32er Standrohren und man hört im allgemeinen von guter Steifigkeit.

Der Hai ist wirklich schön. Nur die Marta in silber... aber was solls, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind es ja auch.
Gewicht würde mich da auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Domme02 (22. Juli 2009)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Die DT xmc 100 kann ich mir an dem Razorblade sehr gut vorstellen! Steif genug sollte sie sein, ist bis 210er Scheiben zugelassen. Wenn sie in den USA seltenheitswert hat, hätte das ja auch wiederum seinen Reiz.
> Aber die aktuelle SID sollte dir doch auch gewachsen sein mit ihren 32er Standrohren und man hört im allgemeinen von guter Steifigkeit.
> 
> Der Hai ist wirklich schön. Nur die Marta in silber... aber was solls, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind es ja auch.
> Gewicht würde mich da auch mal interessieren.


ich würde die DT nie mit 210er fahren. Die DT Swiss ist mal gar nicht steif. Man kann sie wenn man das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine nimmt fast zu einer Spiralfeder formen. Irgendwo muss das Gewicht herkommen. 
Da ist die Sid schon steifer.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. Juli 2009)

Würde ich auch nicht. Sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass eine 185er durchaus möglich ist. Und: sprechen wir hier auch wirklich von derselbe DT? Ich meine nicht die XRC, die ist in der Tat nix für 90 kilo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juli 2009)

140mm cc?? hmmm bei 12 kg kann man das fast noch vetreten, oder??

Vorbau: Ritchey WCS OS
Gabel: FOX Forx 32 Talas RLC 15mm thru axl 100-120-140 mm(decals weg neue in gold rauf)
Steuersatz: Ritchey (wird ersetzt durch etwas in gold )
Lenker: Ritchey WCS 660 mm
Pedale: XTR 970
Sattelstuetze: Ritchey WCS 31.6 mm
Sattel: GHOST VL 1133-2( gibt ne flite)
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM X.O Trigger
Bremshebel: Formula The One Disc 180 mm
Bremsen: Formula The One Disc 180 mm
Innenlager: Race Face Next Carbon-
Kurbelsatz: Race Face Next Carbon
Reifen v.: Schwalbe Fat Albert Front 2.25
Reifen h.: Schwalbe Fat Albert Rear 2.25
Felgen: Mavic CrossMax ST Disc
Speichen: Mavic CrossMax ST Disc
Naben: Mavic CrossMax ST Disc
Kassette: Shimano XT
Federelement: FOX Float RP23
Federweg v.: 100-120-140 mm
Federweg h.: 140 mm


----------



## Domme02 (25. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 140mm cc?? hmmm bei 12 kg kann man das fast noch vetreten, oder??



wiegt das Bike echt 12kg?? das bike kommt mir irgendwie schwerer vor...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juli 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> wiegt das Bike echt 12kg?? Ist das nachgewogen?? das bike kommt mir irgendwie schwerer vor...



ja genau 12080g inkl.pedale


----------



## NATRIX (25. Juli 2009)

Da an dem Ghost AMR *ALLES* noch Serienmäßig ist  ...und er nur noch XTR-Pedale rangepappt hat, kommt das mit den 12 Kilo hin.!
Denn laut Werk wiegt das Teil ohne Pedale (11,8 Kg)..


----------



## Domme02 (25. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja genau 12080g inkl.pedale



nicht schlecht.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juli 2009)

NATRIX schrieb:


> Da an dem Ghost AMR *ALLES* noch Serienmäßig ist  ...und er nur noch XTR-Pedale rangepappt hat, kommt das mit den 12 Kilo hin.!
> Denn laut Werk wiegt das Teil ohne Pedale (11,8 Kg)..



in der tat...
 mein erstes serienrad seit ewigkeiten und echt fast nichts mehr zu verändern
 meine titanschrauben habe ich schon verbaut
nun kommt noch ne handvoll aus alu in der farbe gold
 die laufräder sind echt leicht(1600gramm für den einsatzzweck, ok denke ich), das hat mich sehr überrascht


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Juli 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich find das Haibike sehr gelungen! Die Farbgebung des Rahmens erinnert mich an die von Yeti.
> Weißt du, was es auf die Waage bringt?
> 
> Gruß, Flo



Servus Flo, die Farbgebung kommt nicht vom Yeti (diese noch etwas heller), sondern ist Haibike Teamfarbe. Daher gibts den Rahmen auch nicht soo oft  sprich wenn er mal geklaut wird *toi toi toi* find ich en in Ebay schneller wieder als Stangenware.
Die Möglichkeit es genau zu wiegen hatte ich bisher nicht, leider. Wenn man die Herstellerangaben der Teile zusammenrechnet kommt man auf 9046g, wenn ich mich damit auf Personenwaage stelle komm ich auch auf 9kg (incl. Nobby Nic Schlappen, ned wie auf dem Bild) allerdings hängt dann noch ein Ersatzschlauch, Kartuschen und die kleine Tube Milch dran


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juli 2009)

@NoBseHz: 9kg klingt doch super! Ich ahne, welchen Spaß das Teil macht! 

@Don Trailo: Dass sich das unsägliche Gold der Race Face Next Carbon nun ausgerechnet am Rahmen wiederfindet, ist schon ein starkes Stück! Da lässt sich nun nicht mal gepflegt drüber meckern...


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Juli 2009)

Ja es fährt sich schon sehr geil. Dass es leicht ist ist fällt natürlich positiv auf, der kurze Radstand gepaart mit den leichten Laufrädern macht das ganze sehr wendig und quirlig. Der Lenker ist kleiner als mein Fully (http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/0/6/2/3/_/medium/Impact017.jpg?0) -Lenker, was das ganze aber positiv abrundet. Somit habe ich eins zum gemütlicheren Tourenfahren und ein kleines, quirliges schnelles  bei dem neuen Hai Sleek komme ich natürlich in Versuchung und stelle mir die Frage: Wie mach ich aus zwei eins ohne viel Geld zu bewegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juli 2009)

So schön und gut das Ghost auch ist...Du und Carbon?

Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag hätte ich für wahrscheinlicher gehalten und sollten beide Tage zusammenfallen hätte ich eher auf ein Mojo oder Altitude gesetzt (oder ein FTM in Ti...).


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> So schön und gut das Ghost auch ist...Du und Carbon?
> 
> Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag hätte ich für wahrscheinlicher gehalten und sollten beide Tage zusammenfallen hätte ich eher auf ein Mojo oder Altitude gesetzt (oder ein FTM in Ti...).



 tja.... es war ein schnäppchen, echt ich habe so wenig kohle in die hand nehmen müssen das es klar war...
 ein ibis oder  blur lt waren auch auf der liste
 doch das ghost war so billig, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen


----------



## alsfelder (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## eiji (25. Juli 2009)

Interessantes Bild. Ich mag den Look des RF-Next Kurbelarms.
Problem is die Farbe des Schriftzugs, und die Kettenblaetter.

Meiner Meinung nach wird das Potential der Kurbel durch die beiden Faktoren massgeblich zerstoert.


----------



## Domme02 (25. Juli 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Interessantes Bild. Ich mag den Look des RF-Next Kurbelarms.
> Problem is die Farbe des Schriftzugs, und die Kettenblaetter.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird das Potential der Kurbel durch die beiden Faktoren massgeblich zerstoert.


Die Farbe des Schriftzuges auf den Kurbelarmen passt aber perfekt zu dem Bike.  Das ist aber glaube ich auch nur bei dem Bike so.

Was genau stört dich an den Kettenblättern?? so schlimm finde ich die nicht.


----------



## Scalpi (25. Juli 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Interessantes Bild. Ich mag den Look des RF-Next Kurbelarms.
> Problem is die Farbe des Schriftzugs, und die Kettenblaetter.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird das Potential der Kurbel durch die beiden Faktoren massgeblich zerstoert.



...was nimmst Du so zu Dir??? Ich will das auch...und mehr davon .
Wie kann Optik ein Potential zerstören???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (26. Juli 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...was nimmst Du so zu Dir??? Ich will das auch...und mehr davon .
> Wie kann Optik ein Potential zerstören???



(ja, zu dem bike passt die farbe perfekt)

Ums es kurz zu machen:
Die Carbon-Kurbelarme sind (soweit ich weiss) sehr leicht und definitiv konkurrenzfaehig mit FSA und was sonst noch alles an Karbon zu haben ist.
RF "forscht" schon lange daran herum, und hat recht viel Erfahrung damit.

Das "Potenzial" zu einem Verkaufsschlager wird durch schlechte Tretlager (meine Erfahrung) und liebloses Design verspielt. Die silber-schwarzen Blaetter mit unschoenen Uebergaengen sind fuer mich nicht gelungen. Sie passen zu Evolve & Co. aber nicht zu Next. Und in der Preisklasse ....


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Juli 2009)

Hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel, wenn ich - ein wenig OT - ein paar Tourenfotos hier reinstelle.









Das Bike meines Kumpels. Marke ehrliches robustes Arbeitstier. Peinlicherweise hat er mich damit an jedem Anstieg Staub schlucken lassen. Das zeigt wieder einmal, dass es nicht nur aufs Material ankommt.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag hätte ich für wahrscheinlicher gehalten und sollten beide Tage zusammenfallen hätte ich eher auf ein Mojo oder Altitude gesetzt (oder ein FTM in Ti...).


----------



## Torran (26. Juli 2009)

@Jaypeare:

Schöne Bilder! Woher stammen die Aufnahmen?


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Juli 2009)

Die Fotos stammen von der Kallbrunn Alm bei Weißbach/Lofer, Österreich. Wir haben Bikeurlaub im Berchtesgadener Land gemacht und sind bei dieser Tour von Ramsau aus über den Hirschbichl dorthin gefahren.


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2009)

Hier im Anhang mal mein neues Stevens Manic. 
Im Album sind noch mehr Bilder

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Juli 2009)

Das Stevens gefällt mir voll gut. Schaut sehr stimmig und sportlich aus.
Würde bloß noch die Mavic Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen und ne schickere Sattelstütze verbauen (Geschmacksache).


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2009)

Ich find die Mavic Aufkleber schick 
Die Sattelstütze hatte ich mir auch schon vorgenommen
aber erstmal kommen XT Pedale dran um das Gesamtpaket abzurunden und
 ein Sigma BC2006 MHR.

Mfg
Greeny


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juli 2009)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> .....aber erstmal kommen XT Pedale...


kauf die lieber die Ritchey V4 Pro. kosten nur 60 euro im Internet, funktionieren genauso gut und sind viel leichter.


----------



## Danielsan79 (27. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein rotes Cube Reaction, viele Teile sind aber geändert. Es werden noch Schnellspanner und Sattelstütze gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juli 2009)

Deine Griffe sind zwar leicht aber ich find die übelst hässlich 

Mfg


----------



## Danielsan79 (27. Juli 2009)

Hmm, Schaumstoffgriffe in schwarz sehen eigentlich für mich fast immer gleich aus, mir gefallen die Dinger da sie schwarz sind und leicht. Ritchey WCS, FRM oder Extralite usw. gibt es ja kaum Unterschiede. An einem anderen Rad hab ich die FRM, sehen fast gleich aus.


----------



## golo120 (27. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Hallo Danielsan79, wie fährt sich denn die Kombi VR RR / HR NN ?
> 
> Gruß Gordon


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juli 2009)

Die Reifen würde ich andersrum montieren, ansonsten finde ich das Rad sehr schön.


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein rotes Cube Reaction, viele Teile sind aber geändert. Es werden noch Schnellspanner und Sattelstütze gewechselt.


um gewicht zu sparen, würde ich eher die kurbel wechseln. die sieht ja nicht grade leicht aus. Oder täuscht das?? was ist das denn für eine?


----------



## Danielsan79 (27. Juli 2009)

> Hallo Danielsan79, wie fährt sich denn die Kombi VR RR / HR NN ?



Die fahren sich sehr gut, sind allerdings etwas schwer, das sind auch die Standard Reifen bei Cube und auch in dieser Reihenfolge. Sind 2,25er, vielleicht teste ich mal den Rocket Ron vorne und hinten.



> um gewicht zu sparen, würde ich eher die kurbel wechseln. die sieht ja nicht grade leicht aus. Oder täuscht das?? was ist das denn für eine?



Gut, es gibt immer leichtere Kurbeln aber bei dieser war das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis sehr gut und die Farbe passte auch wunderbar. Es ist die Aerozine Kurbel mit Ti Achse, FRM Blättern und Alu/Titan Schrauben. Die wiegt komplett ca. 700g und die bekannten Look Quartz Carbon Pedale (ca. 250g)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Juli 2009)

Was wiegt das Cube denn? 

Finde die Griffe nicht außergewöhnlich. Sind bewährt, habe die gleichen. Die Kurbel ist top, kann ich ebenfalls aus eigener Erfahrung berichten (bei mir stand bloß Atik drauf statt Aerozine, ist ja baugleich). 

Am ehesten könnte man an der Gabel sparen. Wobei es schwierig würde, eine zu finden, die optisch so perfekt zum Rahmen passt. Die rote Reba macht echt was her.
Und überhaupt sieht der Hobel echt gut aus. Auffällig aber schön.


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> um gewicht zu sparen, würde ich eher die kurbel wechseln. die sieht ja nicht grade leicht aus. Oder täuscht das?? was ist das denn für eine?



Die wiegt gut unter 700gr


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Gut, es gibt immer leichtere Kurbeln aber bei dieser war das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis sehr gut und die Farbe passte auch wunderbar. Es ist die Aerozine Kurbel mit Ti Achse, FRM Blättern und Alu/Titan Schrauben. Die wiegt komplett ca. 700g und die bekannten Look Quartz Carbon Pedale (ca. 250g)


ohh. ich dachte, die kurbel wär wesentlich schwerer. 700g sind ja echt nicht schlecht.
sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (27. Juli 2009)

könnten auch minimal unter 700g sein, hab die genauen Werte net mehr im Kopf. Das mit der Gabel ist genau das Problem, ich wollte unbedingt eine Magura oder Sid aber dann müßte ich die Gabel irgendwo Pulvern lassen und neu bekleben, damit es wieder rot ist. Weiss würde zwar auch passen aber rot wäre schon perfekt. Ich bin auch mit der Reba Race U-Turn zufrieden, die wiegt halt 1700g. Das Rad wiegt 9,6 KG, die Schnellspanner sind noch die originalen schweren und die Stütze.


----------



## EyeBeeM (27. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel ist genau das Problem, ich wollte unbedingt eine Magura oder Sid aber dann müßte ich die Gabel irgendwo Pulvern lassen und neu bekleben, damit es wieder rot ist. Weiss würde zwar auch passen aber rot wäre schon perfekt. Ich bin auch mit der Reba Race U-Turn zufrieden, die wiegt halt 1700g.



War auch immer zufrieden mit der Reba, aber ich find die in rot richtig schick


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel ist genau das Problem, ich wollte unbedingt eine Magura oder Sid aber dann müßte ich die Gabel irgendwo Pulvern lassen und neu bekleben, damit es wieder rot ist. Weiss würde zwar auch passen aber rot wäre schon perfekt.


kannst dir ja eine weiße sid kaufen und dann den Aufkleber Guru hier aus dem Forum fragen ob er dir rote Aufkleber macht. Das sieht bestimmt mindestens genauso gut aus.


----------



## ToDusty (27. Juli 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> den Aufkleber Guru hier aus dem Forum




Sorry, wer ist denn der Aufkleber Guru und was kann der alles machen?


----------



## KonaMooseman (27. Juli 2009)

frag mal "DieÖligeKette"
Der macht solche Decals öfters mal.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2009)

Ich find das Radl prima, und das Gewicht ist doch in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (28. Juli 2009)

ToDusty schrieb:


> Sorry, wer ist denn der Aufkleber Guru und was kann der alles machen?


ich meinte den Verkäufer von diesem Angebot: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/180598/cat/all


----------



## Der P (28. Juli 2009)

Da ich neue Objektive bekommen habe, müßt ihr euch mal wieder mein Rad angucken


----------



## Triturbo (28. Juli 2009)

Einfach nur schön dezent. Black is beauty.


----------



## CrashOversteel (28. Juli 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Da ich neue Objektive bekommen habe, müßt ihr euch mal wieder mein Rad angucken



Kein Problem. Schönes Bike und tolle Fotos.


----------



## Slow (28. Juli 2009)

Jou, sehr tolles Rad, nette Bilder, nette Kamera und nette Linsen.
Das 85er oder 70-200 ist auch unter meinen Favoriten... 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Domme02 (29. Juli 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Da ich neue Objektive bekommen habe, müßt ihr euch mal wieder mein Rad angucken


super schönes bike!!  was wiegt das Teil denn? Scheint leicht zu sein mit diesem Hauch von Flaschenhalter und dem Folterinstrument auf der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Der P (29. Juli 2009)

Also Foltergerät würde ich das nicht nennen. Habe bisher noch auf Nichts bequemer auf einem Rad gesessen. Und der Flaschenhalter funktioniert. 

Gewicht findest du in meinem Album. Die Teileliste ist bis auf die Reifen noch aktuell. Dürften mit den schwereren Reifen jetzt um die 8,2 kg sein.


----------



## xbishopx (29. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


>



die diskussion hatten wir zwar schonmal wo anders,aber meiner meinung nach ist der lockout an der falschen seite.
wenn du den lockout knopf betätigst um den lockout zu lösen, so schnippst dir doch der hebel an den linken daumen(???)

sonst hübches rad! das rot gefällt mir!
wie wäre es denn mit den griffen?


----------



## Danielsan79 (29. Juli 2009)

Hmm, also der Lockout Hebel schnippt eigebtlich dann nach oben weg, weh getan hab ich mir dabei noch net, aber ich benutze den Hebel auch seltener, würde den am liebsten abmachen und an der Gabel den Knopf drücken aber ich glaub das geht irgendwie nicht.

Ich habe mit Bedacht die schwarzen Griffe genommen weil die Anbauteile alle Schwarz sein sollen, es darf nicht zu kitschig und bunt werden, ich glaube dann geht es nach hinten los. Hatte auch schon die weiss/roten Bar ends von Cube aber ich mache lieber schwarze drann, wenn ich mal welche will. ein anderer guter Grund für die schwarzen Griffe ist das Gewicht, die Cube Griffe sind sehr schwer und ich hab schon so viel Gewicht mit der Gabel bekommen  Das muß man ja wieder rein holen, deswegen hab ich auch Titan und Alu Schrauben am Rad.


----------



## doubelyu (29. Juli 2009)

so hier mal meins:
was noch fehlt ist die Schaltung, die muss ich noch fertig montieren und einstellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (29. Juli 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> so hier mal meins:
> was noch fehlt ist die Schaltung, die muss ich noch fertig montieren und einstellen....


Ich habe noch nie so einen langen Bremsschlauch gesehen!!!! Verfängt der sich nicht in den Speichen?


----------



## xbishopx (29. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> ein anderer guter Grund für die schwarzen Griffe ist das Gewicht, die Cube Griffe sind sehr schwer und ich hab schon so viel Gewicht mit der Gabel bekommen  Das muß man ja wieder rein holen, deswegen hab ich auch Titan und Alu Schrauben am Rad.



 wieviel unterschied an gewicht machen denn die cube?

ich nehme an die gabel ist eine "SL"? man sieht es auf dem foto schlecht,aber ist die farbe des imbusschlüssels unten an der gabel in derselben farbe wie die reba? der ist sonst immer so komisch dunkel rot eloxiert


wie schon hier geschrieben, vllt bring eine neue kurbel mehr gewichtersparnis?


----------



## Domme02 (29. Juli 2009)

xbishopx schrieb:


> wie schon hier geschrieben, vllt bring eine neue kurbel mehr gewichtersparnis?



ja zum Beispiel eine THM Carbones Clavicula Carbonkurbel. wiegt nur 440g kostet aber 978.

Mit anderen wird nicht viel zu holen sein. Kannst natürlich auch 100g mit einer FSA sparen und 600 zahlen.


----------



## Danielsan79 (29. Juli 2009)

> wie schon hier geschrieben, vllt bring eine neue kurbel mehr gewichtersparnis?



Das wurde ja schon erwähntt dass es kaum was bringt denn die verbaute wiegt ja schon unter 700g und ist für das Rad denke ich genau richtig. Wo man was sparen könnte wäre nur noch der Rahmen und die Gabel weil alles andere eigentlich schon sehr leicht ist. Stütze und Schnellspanner werden ja sowieso noch gewechselt. 



> wieviel unterschied an gewicht machen denn die cube?
> 
> ich nehme an die gabel ist eine "SL"? man sieht es auf dem foto schlecht,aber ist die farbe des imbusschlüssels unten an der gabel in derselben farbe wie die reba? der ist sonst immer so komisch dunkel rot eloxiert



Ich denke dass die Schaumstoffgriffe bestimmt mindestens 80g leichter sind als die original Cube was ja gemessen am Preis eigentlich enorm ist, wie auch bei den Schläuchen. Die Gabel ist eine Reba Race aber das ist eine Serie für Cube weil die mit U-turn ausgeliefert wurde. Ja, die hat auf der rechten Seite einen roten Nippel


----------



## doubelyu (29. Juli 2009)

> Ich habe noch nie so einen langen Bremsschlauch gesehen!!!! Verfängt der sich nicht in den Speichen?



ja der muss nur richtig verlegt werden und bei der Gabel eingeklickt werden, hab ich nicht gesehen wo ich die bilder gemacht hat, dann schaut er auch normal aus!!


----------



## damista (29. Juli 2009)

Die aktuelle Konfiguration  - so geht´s zum nächsten Marathon am Wochenende


----------



## daniel77 (29. Juli 2009)

mein Epic am Eigergletscher


----------



## Sahnie (30. Juli 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Konfiguration  - so geht´s zum nächsten Marathon am Wochenende




Dein Hund ist eifersüchtig auf deinen Bock. Und außerdem darf man nicht mehr mit V-s fahren. Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## subdiver (30. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bikes 
Nur die z.T. sehr starken Sattelüberhöhungen sind für einen Biker 
mittleren Alters nicht mehr praktikabel.
Kommt Ihr mal in mein Alter, dann wisst Ihr was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. Juli 2009)

tempi passati, oh ja
 ab 40 ist ja schon ein HT an der grenze gell subdiver


----------



## Christian Back (30. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> tempi passati, oh ja
> ab 40 ist ja schon ein HT an der grenze gell subdiver



sic transit gloria mundi... 

Mit 47 kann man dann allerdings wieder so was fahren. Der fortschreitenden Skoliose sei Dank!
Und, dank präseniler Bettflucht bleibt mehrZeit für´s Training...


----------



## subdiver (30. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ab 40 ist ja schon ein HT an der grenze gell subdiver



Leider ja  



Christian Back schrieb:


> Mit 47 kann man dann allerdings wieder so was fahren.



Stimmt nicht ! 
Oder ich bin vielleicht biologisch jünger 


Andere Frage, was bringt eine sehr starke Sattelüberhöhung ?
Ok, windschnittiger (eher für RR), weniger steigendes V-Rad an sehr steilen Rampen,
sportlichere Optik, aber sonst ?
Bei der Abfahrt hat man dann doch wieder Nachteile.
Von den Haltungsschäden ganz zu schweigen 
Bei den heutigen Rahmen-Geometrien kann man doch deutlich 
mit weniger Sattelüberhöhung und mehr Komfort fahren.
So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2009)

das schwinn ist echt schick.

aber ich wuerde JETZT zuschlagen und ne leichte alte sid fuer billig kaufen. mit v-brakes null problem und so steif wie ne duke ist sie sicher. federn wird sie wohl auch besser. und da machste mal gut gewicht fuer wenig geld 

@sub:
mehr druck auf dem vorderrad. rennen werden bergauf gewonne und bergab verlohren. durch die tiefer beugung hast du mehr vorspannung auf der oberschenkel unterseite (hat mir mal ein sportorthopaede erzaehlt).

auserdem brauchst du bei den strecken die wir hier in d haben keine hohen lenker... da brauchst normal netmal eine federgabel...


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne leichte alte sid fuer billig kaufen. mit v-brakes null problem und so steif wie ne duke ist sie sicher.



Nein.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> federn wird sie wohl auch besser.



Nein.

Bin beide selber gefahren. Abgesehen vom Gewicht ist die Duke in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Die Sid hatte mich von der Performance her absolut enttäuscht und war selbst mit V-Brakes für mich (80 Kilo) extrem flatterig. Zum Glück wurde sie geklaut. Die Duke fahre ich heute noch.

Schönes Schwinn. Den Rahmen sieht man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2009)

sag mal was machst du? ich bin 2 jahre und danach noch 1 jahr mit scheibe ne race04 gefahren. absolut kein problem.
ok die fox jetzt ist ne gaaanzandere nummer. aber flatterig war die sid nie. man muss halt beim lenken bissle "unschaerfe" einrechnen. aber das geht problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juli 2009)

In meinem Fall war es eine ältere (01er oder 02er) SL, vielleicht sind neuere Modelle besser. Mich haben meine damaligen Erlebnisse aber auf ewig vom SID-Leichtbauwahn befreit, das tue ich mir nicht nochmal an.

Zugegeben war es von Anfang an eine blöde Idee bei meinem Gewicht, hätte ich wissen sollen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2009)

joo ne 01er sid xc hab ich in einem winter auch mal mit ner 106er disc "durchgeschuettelt" ging vom fahren schon, aber die buchsen fanden das net sooo prickelnd... 

die 03/04er race ist echt top! gerade mit vbrake


----------



## damista (30. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Komplimente - hätte ich so nicht erwartet.

Mal was zu Sattelüberhöhung: ich hab mich bewust dafür entscheiden, weil ich anders mehr Rückenprobleme hatte. Bin bis vor paar Tagen Lowrizer gefahren. Dass mir ein Flatbar mit Barends besser bekomen könnte hab ich durch zufalll gemerkt, als ich meinen Klassiker von Scott wieder fit gemacht habe. Dort ging es mir erstaunlich viel besser - also hab ich´s adaptiert. erste Ausfahrten scheinen dies auch zu bestätigen. 

Das heutige Rahmen mit teils deutlich weniger Überhöhung gefahren werden können ist richtig - nur ist der Rahmen nicht von heute sondern von ´99. entsprechend ist die Geometrie ausgelegt.

@nopain-again
Ne alte SID hatte ich mal montiert. aber nach nur kurzer Zeit wieder rausgeschmissen. Für mein Gewicht war sie einfach deutlich zu windig! Das Gewicht war Reizvoll, aber eben letzendlich doch nicht alles entscheidend. Ich bin der Meinung das Bike im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten wirklich ordentlich ranzunehmen - und da hatte die SID einfach keine Reserven.
Die Duke ist hingegen ausreichend steif, funktioniert absolut problemlos und liegt vom Gewicht noch im Rahmen. Wenn, dann kommt vielleicht mal ne aktuelle SID rein - allerdings grübel ich da schon lang, wie sich diese wuchtigen Gabeln in meinem Rahmen darstellen.
Außerdem bin ich stolz, dass das Bike in obiger Konfiguration deutlich unter dem Gewicht des damaligen Originalbikes liegt - welches eine SID installiert hatte


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2009)

ist immer die frage wie alt die sid war. da sind welten dzwischen  (naja... net so wie zw sid und fox... aber immer hin)

habe meine sid04 auch gaaaanz boese geknechtet. wer mich kennt weis das


----------



## damista (30. Juli 2009)

nun ja... wenn du´s stein und bein schwörst, wäre eine Sid ab 03/04 in SL oder Race-Ausführung vielleicht doch nochmal ne Überlegung wert.

Aber ich zweifle eben... dünnere Standrohre bei annähernd gleicher innerer Technik - da sollte die performance ( vor allem Steifigkeit) wirklich nicht zu stark abfallen, damit ich mich von der Duke trenne.


----------



## subdiver (30. Juli 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Mal was zu Sattelüberhöhung: ich hab mich bewust dafür entscheiden, weil ich anders mehr Rückenprobleme hatte. Bin bis vor paar Tagen Lowrizer gefahren. Dass mir ein Flatbar mit Barends besser bekomen könnte hab ich durch zufalll gemerkt,



Ehrlich ? 
Woran lag es, dass der Lowrizer mehr Probleme, als der Flatbar machte ?

Meine Frage deshalb, weil ich immer noch zwischen 640mm Lowrizer
und 580mm Flatbar hin- und hergrissen bin (die dauernden Wechsel gehen
mir schon auf den Keks).

Sorry für OT 

Das obere Bild zeigt den Lowriser 640mm mit 0cm Sattelüberhöhung
(die Breite zieht aber noch vorne) 
und unten den 580mm Flatbar mit ca. 3cm Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Fezza (30. Juli 2009)

mische mich auch mal ein...

also aus optischen Gründen müsste ganz klar der Flatbar montiert werden. 

Deine Erklährung wegen griffweite - Oberkörperposition scheint einzuläuchten, somit bist du mit beiden Lenkern in der "selben" Oberkörperneigung. 

Ich persönlich bin ganz klar für Flatbar, da ich auch uphill vielfach ganz innen am Griff (manchmal auch auf den Bremsen) greife. Somit hab ich einen direkteren "Zugwinkel". wenn die Sitzposition stimmt sollte die Lenkerbreite eigentlich auch keine Probleme machen.

Flatbar


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2009)

damista schrieb:


> nun ja... wenn du´s stein und bein schwörst, wäre eine Sid ab 03/04 in SL oder Race-Ausführung vielleicht doch nochmal ne Überlegung wert.
> 
> Aber ich zweifle eben... dünnere Standrohre bei annähernd gleicher innerer Technik - da sollte die performance ( vor allem Steifigkeit) wirklich nicht zu stark abfallen, damit ich mich von der Duke trenne.



du, ich will dich jetzt net zur sid ueberzeugen, aber das waere was ich noch machen wuerde. 
ps.: aus dem grund hab ich auch meine race04 noch hier. kommt vllt in ein trainingsrad  mal schauen.


----------



## jetos15 (30. Juli 2009)

das vertex is auch schick


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2009)

@subdiver
der flatbar sieht schon schicker aus.
jetzt kommt allerdings die frage auf was und wie du mit dem bike fährst. 

ich habe an meinem capic (cc/ma-bike) einen wcs flatbar mit 580mm montiert und finde er könnte noch etwas breiter sein.
an meinem marathon sl mit starrgabel (trainingsrad) habe ich einen 600mm flatbar. der ist eigentlich so in ordnung. (habe das bike noch nicht so lange, bin bin noch am probieren.)

was ich bei meinem capic bemerke ist, dass ich sehr oft an die hörnchen greife. ist einfach angenehmer. hängt aber auch immer mit der situation im rennen zusammen.

worüber ich schon nachgedacht habe, ist der carbon low riser von easton. 615mm breit und ich meine nur 15mm erhöhung zum flatbar.
also ungefähr der mittelweg zwischen schmal und breit.

breit ist zwar in der abfahrt besser, nur im anstieg fehlt mir einfach der zug am lenker und für den kurzen antritt.

wenn man sich die pros anguckt, sind die wohl auch geteilter meinung was flat und riser angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (30. Juli 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ehrlich ?
> Woran lag es, dass der Lowrizer mehr Probleme, als der Flatbar machte ?
> 
> Meine Frage deshalb, weil ich immer noch zwischen 640mm Lowrizer
> ...



Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass beim Lowrizer vielleicht wirklich der Zug gefehlt hat.  wenn ich also Gewicht verlagern muss, d.h. an steilen, technischen Stichen nach vorn, so muss der Körper ( die Rückenmuskulatur) die ganze Haltearbeit übernehmen. Beim Flatbar und dazu noch mit hörnchen kommst du automatisch tiefer bzw. nach vorn und die Arme übernehmen noch ein Stück mehr Haltearbeit. Entlasten also sie Rückenmuskulatur. Es kann nur irgend so etwas sein... und zum Glück hat mir König Zufall hier geholfen.
Ich werde jetzt über die Zeit herausfinden, ob mir die Länge von 580mm ausreicht - abzüglich Barends sind es vielleicht  noch 560-550mm. zuvor waren es nutzbare 600mm. rein von der Breite war ich ganz zufrieden - wenn es da nicht immer mal wieder diese Zwickerein gegeben hätte.

Schau mer mal

Edit: kann ja auch sein, dass ich mich nach dem Marathon jetzt revidieren muss.

nopain-again, ich werd´s mir mal überlegen. Wenn ein gutes Angebot über den Weg läuft, kann man nochmal drüber nachdenken. Hatte eben nicht gedacht, dass sich die Baujahre und wohl auch Modelle doch so unterscheiden - hat man doch immer wieder gehört, dass die SID über Jahre quasi unverändert geblieben ist. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich selbst nicht das riesen Leichtgewicht bin?


----------



## subdiver (31. Juli 2009)

Fezza schrieb:


> also aus optischen Gründen müsste ganz klar der Flatbar montiert werden.





k_star schrieb:


> der flatbar sieht schon schicker aus.



Ok, ok, ich habe gerade (wiedereinmal) den Flatbar montiert
und werde ihn morgen ausgiebig in den Bergen testen


----------



## JensXTR (31. Juli 2009)

hier mal meins...


----------



## Lizzard (31. Juli 2009)

Schön, aber der Vorbau will mir nicht so ganz gefallen. Da würde ich mir lieber nen weißen Syntace von nem Cube stibitzen. 

Oder von HIER!


----------



## Christian Back (31. Juli 2009)

Zeig´ doch mal ein Bild von deinen Beinen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Juli 2009)

Schlankerer Vorbau und der Mavic LRS passt mit den roten Akzenten mal gar nicht.
Aber in der Tat ordentliche Kettenblätter. Respekt


----------



## Christian Back (31. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schlankerer Vorbau und der Mavic LRS passt mit den roten Akzenten mal gar nicht.
> Aber in der Tat ordentliche Kettenblätter. Respekt



...und außerordentliche Kassette...


----------



## Domme02 (31. Juli 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> hier mal meins...


der schwere Vorbau passt nicht so ganz in das Leichtbauprinzip. Aber das hast du ja schon im Leichtbauforum gehört


----------



## JensXTR (31. Juli 2009)

schwerer Vorbau ist es nicht wirklich der wiegt 130gramm... da lassen sich vielleicht 20-30 gramm holen, das wars aber auch...



Domme02 schrieb:


> der schwere Vorbau passt nicht so ganz in das Leichtbauprinzip. Aber das hast du ja schon im Leichtbauforum gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (31. Juli 2009)

was Wiegt den das komplette Bike?


----------



## MountainGhost (31. Juli 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Also Foltergerät würde ich das nicht nennen. Habe bisher noch auf Nichts bequemer auf einem Rad gesessen.



Seh ich absolut genau so. Balsam für das Hinterteil .


----------



## JensXTR (31. Juli 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> was Wiegt den das komplette Bike?



Komplett 8,06kg


----------



## Felixxx (1. August 2009)

Bin zwar nicht der Fan von weissen Anbauteilen - aber die Komposition aus Kurbel, Sattel und Vorbau gefällt. Schickes Rad 
Und bei V-Brakes könntest Du sogar mit Leichtspannern am LRS arbeiten und so die 8 knacken...
Hab' ich's richtig in Erinnerung, dass Du auch singlespeed fährst? Dann ist für Dich ja auch die Übersetzung keine Ansage...

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## JensXTR (1. August 2009)

da würde es schon noch die eine oder andere Stelle geben wo man was sparen könnte, aber was solls 80 gramm merkt man beim fahren eh nicht... ist wenn nur fürs ego... 

War gerad mit meinem Liteville unterwegs und das wiegt knapp 13 Kilo... 

ja Singlespeed fahre ich auch noch..

Gruß
Jens



Felixxx schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der Fan von weissen Anbauteilen - aber die Komposition aus Kurbel, Sattel und Vorbau gefällt. Schickes Rad
> Und bei V-Brakes könntest Du sogar mit Leichtspannern am LRS arbeiten und so die 8 knacken...
> Hab' ich's richtig in Erinnerung, dass Du auch singlespeed fährst? Dann ist für Dich ja auch die Übersetzung keine Ansage...
> 
> Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## Kevin N (1. August 2009)

Hey, hier mal meins, in Planung ist noch die Gabel zuwechseln und später mal die Laufräder. Gabelschaft muss ich auch mal kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. August 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


>



schicke kassette 

das kann ich auch:


----------



## hank_dd (1. August 2009)

aggressor2)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/426800 schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]



Oh ja, ich glaub ich hab mich kurzzeitig verliebt 
Aber reiß bitte die Kurbel aus dem Tretlager, dann wäre ich nicht nur kurzzeitig verliebt


----------



## aggressor2 (1. August 2009)

kommt zeit, kommen noch mehr alte teile 

die kurbel hatt ich da, ich weiß, dass die funzt und hält, also is sie am bike gelandet.

und das rad wird auch in richtigem gelände bewegt werden...es mag so scheinen, aber es is kein flachlandfahrrad


----------



## fr33r!d0r (1. August 2009)

hier mal mein neues, gerade fertig aufgebaut!

- die kurbel und die schaltung fliegen über kurz oder lang raus, da sie leider absolut nicht zum rad passen
- aus versehen die 2.3er speed king bestellt. sind nicht schlecht, aber vielleicht doch etwas zu ballonmäßig... die werden aber erstmal runtergefahren
- gabelschaft wird gekürzt sobald ich mir mit der höhe sicher bin


----------



## chewbacca11 (1. August 2009)

Hier nochmal meins.
Die Luftpumpe hängt mitlerweile nicht mehr dran, musste einem zweitem flaschenhalter weichen.


----------



## Tundra HT (1. August 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug, ist mir äußerst günstig über den Weg gelaufen.
Da die Tundra´s nicht mehr weiter erleichtert werden sollen und ich schon lange über ein Marathon Fully nachgedacht habe, war das natürlich ein super Zufall. Und ich hab ein neues Tuningprojekt.
Momentan liegt es noch bei schweren 11,3kg, ich habe noch ein paar Restparts von den Tundras verbaut. Sorry für das miese Foto (Reflexionen). 



Ich denke, daß es für den Anfang aber schon sehr solide ausgestattet ist.
Im kommenden Winter werden die Kurbel und der Rahmen glanz schwarz lackiert oder beschichtet mit weißen XTR/Stevens Outlines, ein anderer Lrs muß rein, eine andere Bremse, wahrscheinlich die neue Formula RX oder mal wieder eine Oro. Titanschraubentuning für div. Parts, Extralite Kettenblätter für die Kurbel usw, usf.
Werde euch wie immer auf dem laufenden halten.
Gruß Jan


----------



## subdiver (2. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ok, ok, ich habe gerade (wiedereinmal) den Flatbar montiert
> und werde ihn morgen ausgiebig in den Bergen testen



Hier zwei Bilder von meiner gestrigen großen Karwendelrunde (78 km, 2.281 HM).
Komischerweise fühlte ich mich mit dem Flatbar, auch auf Trails, wohler,
als mit dem Lowriser 
Da sieht man, was Werbung und Bike-Bravos anrichten können 

Am Karwendelhaus




Am "Kleinen Ahornboden"


----------



## jetos15 (2. August 2009)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues, gerade fertig aufgebaut!
> 
> 
> - aus versehen die 2.3er speed king bestellt. sind nicht schlecht, aber vielleicht doch etwas zu ballonmäßig... die werden aber erstmal runtergefahren



also, im vergleich zu den 2,1er speed king sind die 2,3er in jeder hinsicht besser. rollen leichter, haben mehr grip.  
das mehrgewicht von lächerlichen 20 gramm ist dabei zu vernachlässigen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. August 2009)

Ich würde den 2.3 dem 2.1 SK ebenfalls vorziehen. Der 2.1er ist total unkomfortabel, weil er sich bei der Größe nur mit rel. hohem Druck fahren lässt. Außerdem läuft er auf Asphalt wie ein Panzer. 
Fahr die 2.3er mit gutem Gewissen zu Ende 

Ach und: Subdivers Gegend macht mich extrem neidisch


----------



## Echinopsis (2. August 2009)

@Tundra HT: Ein F9! Die sieht man auch nicht so oft. Viel Spaß damit  Ich hab auch noch eins im Keller stehen, das aber eine kleine Frischzellenkur benötigt. Wenn es fertig ist, gibt es ein Bild.

@subdiver: Die Geschichte mit dem Riser kenne ich. Hab inzwischen auch auf allen Bikes Flatbars und fühle mich deutlich wohler damit. Sowohl das Bike als auch die Landschaft sind super. Da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs Biken, auch wenn nur der Teuto vor der Haustür liegt.

Gruß Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2009)




----------



## Owl Hollow (2. August 2009)

hier mal wieder mein Liebling in bevorzugter Umgebung.


----------



## MX-Bubu (3. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Unikat. 
Stevens Fluent Team Custom Aufbau. 
Gewicht: 10,5kg komplett bei 22 Zoll Rahmen und 115mm bzw, 120mm Fw!
Hält aber auch noch gröberes Geläuf aus!!!
Nach meiner momentanen Einstellung als fertig zu betrachten, kann sich aber schnell ändern.


----------



## Jaypeare (3. August 2009)

Starkes Gewicht. Hast du eine Teileliste?


----------



## MX-Bubu (3. August 2009)

*Bremse                                   Magura Marta                                             *
*Dämpfer                                 DT Swiss SSD 190L                                 *
*Felge                                       FRM XMD 333                                            *
*Felgenband Schwalbe *
*Flaschenhalter                     Carbon                                                          *
*Gabel                                       Fox 32 F120RL                                          *
*Griff                                          Ritchey WCS                                                *
*Innenlager                              Neco Titan Carbon                                   *
*Kassette                                Sram PG 990                                                *
*Kette                                        Sram PC 991 HollowPin                            *
*Kettenstrebenschutz          Stevens                                                         *
*Kurbelgarnitur                       Ritchey WCS                                              *
*Lenker                                      Easton MonkeyLite XC CNT                  *
*Nabe                                         Tune King / Kong                                     *
*Pedal                                        Crank Brothers Eggbeater 2-Ti             *
*Rahmen                                   Stevens Fluent Team                            *
*Reifen Continental Race King Worldcup        *
*Sattel                                         Selle Italia SLR TT                                    *
*Sattelstütze                            KCNC Scandium Ti Pro Lite 8000          *
*Sattelstützenspanner           Salsa Flip Lock                                            *
*Schalthebel                             Shimano XTR                                            *
*Schaltwerk                              Shimano XTR Shadow                            *
*Schaltzug                                Nokon                                                            *
*Schlauch Michelin Aircomp Latex                             *
*Schnellspanner                     Salsa Flip Off Titan                                     *
*Schrauben                              Alu und Titan                                            *
*Spacer                                     Carbon                                                          *
*Speiche                                   DT Swiss Aerolite Black                          *
*Speichennippel                     DT Swiss Aluminium                                  *
*Steuersatz                              Ritchey WCS Pressfit                                *
*Umwerfer                                Shimano XTR                                            *
*Vorbau                                     FSA OS-99*


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. August 2009)

Oh die Ritchey WCS in schwarz habe ich lange gesucht und bin nie fündig geworden. Und nun seh ich eine an deinem bike  
Aber die weiße Fox fügt sich so garnicht ins Gesamtbild ein. Sonst toll.


----------



## Danielsan79 (3. August 2009)

Ich finde es auch etwas zu viele Farben an dem Rad.


----------



## Domme02 (3. August 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch etwas zu viele Farben an dem Rad.


das finde ich auch. 
Mit einem weißen Sattel und einem Lenker ohne grellen Schriftzug wär es aber ganz schön.


----------



## MX-Bubu (3. August 2009)

Gewicht ist 10,63, habs nochmal mit einer vertrauenswürdigeren Waage gemessen. Die Sattelfarbe kommt der Rahmenfarbe in echt ziemlich nahe, außerdem ist das eh ein Verschleißteil. Die Fox hab ich einfach so günstig bekommen, die musste ich nehmen. die schwarze hätte mir auch besser gefallen. alternativ hab ich schon überlegt, die vordere felge in weiß einzuspeichen.
Die WCS in schwarz war wirklich eine Seltenheit und ich hab sie zu einem Spottpreis bekommen und mit dem Innenlager auch leichter als die aktuelle XTR. 
Zum Thema Farbe muss ich sagen: Je mehr, desto Besser. kann mich für reinweiße oder durch und durch schwarze bikes nicht begeistern. 
In echt wirkt sowieso alles anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (3. August 2009)

Ja gut, durch und durch weisse oder schwarze vielleicht nicht, das ist ja auch schwer zu machen aber 2 Grundfarben wären schon net schlecht. Die roten Eloxalfarben sind auch dunkler als die roten Decals am Rad. Gabel hätte ich auch schwarz genommen oder silber und die blauen Fox Aufkleber vielleicht in weiss oder silber oder eben in dem rot. Sattel auch in schwarz und der Lenker ohne die gelben Aufkleber. Gut, an den Reifen kann man das Gelb halt net ändern. Nur ein Rad weiss sieht bestimmt net gut aus, denke ich mal.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (3. August 2009)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Unikat.
> Stevens Fluent Team Custom Aufbau.
> Gewicht: 10,5kg komplett bei 22 Zoll Rahmen und 115mm bzw, 120mm Fw!
> Hält aber auch noch gröberes Geläuf aus!!!
> Nach meiner momentanen Einstellung als fertig zu betrachten, kann sich aber schnell ändern.



Sehr schön


----------



## Hänschen (3. August 2009)

Mal die Antriebsseite.


----------



## mike49 (3. August 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mal die Antriebsseite.


Du sollst nicht den Wald sondern dein Rad fotografieren...


----------



## MX-Bubu (3. August 2009)

der rahmen ist eigentlich nur gold und weiß und der hinterbau schwarz. da ist nichts rot und die lenker decals sind unterlack. 

trotzdem find ichs immerwieder interessant, was die leute für geschmäcker haben (NICHT negativ zu werten). 
Ich mags auf jeden Fall eher bunt, am besten mit kleinen "farbausreissern", wie eben beschriebenem gelb.
unter 10 kg könnte auch noch gehen, aber dann auf kosten der optik und performance (zB gabel).
wie ich meine, auf jeden fall ein gelungener mix aus gewicht und optik, custom eben...


----------



## NINJAENTE (4. August 2009)

ich hoff ich bin hier richtig :-D

KTM el Paso
Gewicht: ca. 13,8 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BR1044 (4. August 2009)

meine Karre,erst fertiggeworden...


----------



## Danielsan79 (4. August 2009)

> da ist nichts rot und die lenker decals sind unterlack.



ja gut, da sind doch rote Teile am Rad oder bin ich blind? Wenn man das blau/weisse der Gabel austauscht hätte man schon sehr viel erreicht wie ich finde


----------



## LordSidious (4. August 2009)

Dann präsentiere ich auch mal mein Raddel. Spart nicht mit Kritik, beachtet aber, dass ich diese wegen Geldmangel nicht umsetzen kann


----------



## MX-Bubu (4. August 2009)

ich habe ja keine roten teile geleugnet, sondern dass am rahmen selbst etwas rot wäre


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. August 2009)

LordSidious schrieb:


> Dann präsentiere ich auch mal mein Radel. Spart nicht mit Kritik, beachtet aber, dass ich diese wegen Geldmangel nicht umsetzen kann



Um den Sattel richtig zu stellen und den Spacerturm zu minimieren braucht man nicht viel Geld 
Sonst doch ganz brauchbar, solang's Spaß macht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2009)

finded as rad auch net schlecht. muss ja net immer der 5k carbong hobel sein und wenn der besitzter seinen spass mit hat 

nur sattel, spacer und pedale wollen mir net sooo. und wenn mal wieder gel ueber ist, ein gebrauchter fox rp23 wertet das fahrwerk sicher nomma auf


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. August 2009)

Naja, gefallen tut's mir nicht, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache.
Schöne Basis zum rumfahren. Der Fox wäre gegenüber der Marzocchi aber wohl zu deutlich überlegen und das Fahrwerk etwas unausgewogen.
Habe übrigens noch was zum Schrauben entdeckt: Cantisockel am Hinterbau rausdrehen und Blindstopfen rein


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. August 2009)

Kleiner Punkt von mir auch ohne riesigen Gelaufwand zu machen wären die Reifen. Du fährst sowie es auschaut CC da ist der Fat Albert doch ein wenig fett? (in Form von Gewicht) Ein Satz anderer Reifen wäre nicht alzu teuer und könnte viel Gewicht sparen und den Rollwiederstand senken.

Mfg


----------



## LordSidious (4. August 2009)

Hallo

Also die Anregungen nehme ich mal dankend auf und werde sie umsetzen.
Die Alberts hatte ich damals sehr günstig bekommen, aber werde sie, wenn sie runter sind, ersetzen.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. August 2009)

Das Lasso vorm Lenker wäre auch noch ein Punkt, der nicht viel kostet. Kürz doch mal die vordere Bremsleitung.
Insgesamt aber ein solides Rad. 

@BR1044: Wächst du noch oder hast du dich bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße vergriffen? 

Gruß Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das KTM recht gut bzw. der Rahmen. Aus der Ausstattung kann man noch einiges machen. 
Ist aber wohl eher ne Art Enduro-Hardtail als XC bike.


----------



## fx:flow (6. August 2009)

standardsetup bis auf sattel, pedale und griffe. tacho ist mittlerweile auf dem vorbau montiert.


----------



## RaXXor (6. August 2009)

Hier mal meins aktuallisiert. (Kleinteile,Laufräder etc.)
Gewicht so wie es da steht und mit Garmin 8,875Kilo





























Gruß Daniel

P.S.: Der Fred ist nur für Duisburg drauf danach kommt wieder ein Racing Ralph drauf


----------



## kingberger (6. August 2009)

Echt ein super schönes Bike. Die Farben des Rahmens passen super zur weißen SID und mit 8,8kg natürlich eine richtige Race Granate. Aber kleine Frage am Rande, wie viel cm Sattelüberhöhung sind das denn bitte? xD


----------



## RaXXor (6. August 2009)

Danke!

Wie viel es sind weiß ich nicht habe ich nicht gemessen aber in echt sieht es nicht nach so viel aus^^ das täuscht auf dem foto da das hinterrad höher steht und die Wiese auch noch abschüssig ist

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Domme02 (6. August 2009)

schönes Simplon!     Aber die Aufkleber auf der Gabel passen gar nicht ins gesamtbild.


----------



## LeichteGranate (6. August 2009)

Hoochy Mama!!!
Schönes Ding. Man sieht am Simplon echt schön, dass sich da wer Mühe gegeben hat 
Ich hätte zwar an der einen oder anderen Stelle andere Teile verbaut, aber ist ja auch nicht mein Bike... 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## tho.mas (6. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> schönes Simplon!     Aber die Aufkleber auf der Gabel passen gar nicht ins gesamtbild.



Das stimmt, die passen gut zur Bremse, aber wie so oft passt die lackierte Rahmenfarbe nicht zur Eloxalfarbe. 
Die Bremsleitung hinten könnte noch ein ganz Stück kürzer, oder?

Dennoch ein schönes Bike, mal sehen ob ich es in Duisburg wiedererkenne. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SCK (6. August 2009)

Wow!!!
Sehr schön aufgebautes Gravity!
Was ich super geil finde, sind die weißen Naben in Kombination mit schwarzen Speichen und Felgen.
Nur die Eloxalfarbe passt nicht. Das selbe "Problem" hab ich leider auch.
Schnellis und Bremse in schwarz und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaXXor (6. August 2009)

Hi,

Danke an alle

@eloxalfarbenunpassendfinder: Mich stört es nicht Es ist zwar nicht der gleich ton aber Mir gefällt es so deshalb auch die schnellspanner und die gabelaufkleber passend dazu ansonsten. Wären die gabel aufkleber im gleich ton wie der rahmen wäre es zu Bunt

Gruß Daniel


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (6. August 2009)

Wie schwer sind die LAufräder? Hab ne ähnliche Kombination ins Auge gefasst! Hat die Felix gebaut?


----------



## RaXXor (6. August 2009)

1335g

Frm Xmd 33, alu nippel, Sampin cx-ray, Acros A-hud .54 in weiß aufgebaut vom felix


----------



## dre (6. August 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Hier mal meins aktuallisiert. (Kleinteile,Laufräder etc.)
> Gewicht so wie es da steht und mit Garmin 8,875Kilo



Schönes Bike, obwohl ich weiß nicht so mag.

Euren Garten finde ich aber etwas beengt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2009)

Klasse Gravity


----------



## Slow (6. August 2009)

Schickes Simplon! Definitiv!

Mal eine doofe Frage: Sind alle "Rottöne" wirklich rot? Weil die sehen zum Teil so pink- und magenta-farben aus. Oder lags an der Kamera... 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaXXor (6. August 2009)

dre schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, obwohl ich weiß nicht so mag.
> 
> Euren Garten finde ich aber etwas beengt.



Eng finde ich den nicht so





Die Töne sind richtig rot da die nicht richtig wirken kommt durch die kamera

Gruß Daniel


----------



## dre (6. August 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


>



ich sach ja, ne´n Blumenkasten.


----------



## subdiver (6. August 2009)

Das Simplon ist  und der Hund ist auch 
Aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist


----------



## Piktogramm (6. August 2009)

Was alle gegen die Sattelüberhöhung haben. Das ist ein etwas größerer Rahmen wie es scheint (für einen großen Menschen?) bei dem das Hinterras angehoben ist. Auf ne Ebene gestellt wäre die Optik schon bei weitem nicht so fies. Würde fast soweit gehen, dass das Ding für mich fahrbar eingestellt wäre (~90 cm Schrittlänge wird wohl auch der Besitzer haben)

PS: Der Garten ist ganz nett, ich bevorzuge trotzdem die Variante, Trail direkt hinterm Haus


----------



## dre (6. August 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ich sach ja, ne´n Blumenkasten.



Spaß bei Seite.  Echt schön bei euch.


----------



## mucho (6. August 2009)

zum thema sattelüberhöhung. für mich absolut top!


----------



## Northern lite (6. August 2009)

Deine Gabel ist ja kaputt....


----------



## Scalpi (6. August 2009)

Du wiedersprichst Dich, eine Gabel hat min. 2 'Zinken' (Federelemente)... .


----------



## subdiver (6. August 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Was alle gegen die Sattelüberhöhung haben.





mucho schrieb:


> zum thema sattelüberhöhung. für mich absolut top!



Kommt Ihr erstmal in mein Alter


----------



## aka (6. August 2009)

Ja mei, ich versteh' das Genoergel wegen der Ueberhoehung nicht. Manche kommen halt mit Sattelueberhoehung besser zurecht als ohne. 
Es findet ja auch nicht jeder einen Flite bequem, andere fahren gerne einen breiteren Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (6. August 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> 1335g
> 
> Frm Xmd 33, alu nippel, Sampin cx-ray, Acros A-hud .54 in weiß aufgebaut vom felix


was zahlt man für so was?


----------



## RaXXor (6. August 2009)

dre schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite.  Echt schön bei euch.



Find ich auch gerade bei dem Wetter



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Was alle gegen die Sattelüberhöhung haben. Das ist ein etwas größerer Rahmen wie es scheint (für einen großen Menschen?) bei dem das Hinterras angehoben ist. Auf ne Ebene gestellt wäre die Optik schon bei weitem nicht so fies. Würde fast soweit gehen, dass das Ding für mich fahrbar eingestellt wäre (~90 cm Schrittlänge wird wohl auch der Besitzer haben)
> 
> PS: Der Garten ist ganz nett, ich bevorzuge trotzdem die Variante, Trail direkt hinterm Haus



Genau 95cm Schrittlänge dann passt das so perfekt!

PS:Trail ist auf der anderen Seite hinter dem Haus



subdiver schrieb:


> Das Simplon ist  und der Hund ist auch
> Aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist



Der Hund ist der Beste

Sattelüberhöhung siehe oben



Domme02 schrieb:


> was zahlt man für so was?



Frag mal den User Felixthewolf der hat mir den aufgebaut

Gerade alle Sachen für Duisburg eingesammelt und morgen gehts zum aufbauen Ich freu mich schon wieder drauf

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Piktogramm (6. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Kommt Ihr erstmal in mein Alter




Mein geplagter Rücken mag solch eine Haltung sogar sehr, einzig die Schulterpartien  müssen trainiert sein sonst wird es  mistig.

Achja, 95er Schrittlänge? Wo kann ich das Simplon klauen? Müsste mich nur draufsetzen und losfahren und das wäre echt ne 1a "Besorgung"


----------



## Domme02 (6. August 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Der Hund ist der Beste


Du solltest wohl eher in ein Haustierforum. 
Außerdem sieht man den Hund doch nur von hinten. Vielleicht sieht der ja von vorne total scheiß* aus.


----------



## Tundra HT (6. August 2009)

@Domme

Das ist doch sein Hund!!


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Hier mal meins aktuallisiert. (Kleinteile,Laufräder etc.)
> Gewicht so wie es da steht und mit Garmin 8,875Kilo
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr als "Geil!" sag ich da nicht!


----------



## rigger (6. August 2009)

Das Simplon


----------



## Torran (6. August 2009)

> *"You can do it!"*



Schöner Spruch zu einem schönen Bike!


----------



## snemeis (7. August 2009)

Endlich habe ich es mal geschafft neue Bilder zu schießen.

Hier nun mein Endorfin Speed 2 SL:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snemeis (7. August 2009)

Wie stellt man hier Bilder ein ???

Ich bin wohl zu blöde dazu...!


----------



## Domme02 (7. August 2009)

entweder im anhang hinzufügen. oder in deinem Album auf das gewünschte Foto klicken. und dann die Adresse (oben in der Adressleiste deines explorers) mit "grafik einfügen" einfügen.


----------



## Hänschen (7. August 2009)




----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. August 2009)

Achtung viele Bilder. Aber ist ja ein Bildertread..

Zuerst mein Trainigs Gerät und Rennmaschine des letzten Jahres. Ein 1996er (Jubiläums) Rocky Mountain Vertex.

















Dann meine Rennmaschine seit diesem Jahr. Merida Matts 3000 D, custom Aufbau.

















Mfg


----------



## Domme02 (8. August 2009)

Rocky: hässlich
Merida: geht so


----------



## Catdog (8. August 2009)

Der Mini-Shopper ist über allm. dabei 
greatz ausm Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catdog (8. August 2009)




----------



## Catdog (8. August 2009)

ok ein ander mal.muss mich mal mit dem hochladen der Bilder befassen.
sry


----------



## Catdog (8. August 2009)

und nu?
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/8/1/1/8/_/medium/Raidfull.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## mike49 (8. August 2009)

Catdog schrieb:


> und nu?
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/8/1/1/8/_/medium/Raidfull.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Damit Du nicht noch 10 Beiträge hier rein spamst:






Es gibt übrigens auch eine Editier Funktion hier...


----------



## Catdog (8. August 2009)

Danke mann.hehehehehe


----------



## Splatter666 (8. August 2009)

Was is denn an dem Rocky hässlich? OK, die Laufräder könnte man tauschen, aber sonst 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. August 2009)

Ich weiss dass Rocky ist nicht mehr Jahrgangsgerecht. Aber Laufräder, Umwerfer Bremsen und Shifter sind der vielfahrerei geschuldet. Wenn ich negste Saison ein anderes Trainigsbike habe, rüste ich es wieder auf die original Teile um.

Mfg


----------



## Triturbo (8. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Rocky: hässlich
> Merida: geht so





Mir gefällt das Rocky.


----------



## subdiver (8. August 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ein 1996er (Jubiläums) Rocky Mountain Vertex.



Das Rocky ist


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> *Rocky: hässlich*
> Merida: geht so



für diese aussage müsste man dir eigentlich deinen account entziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (8. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> für diese aussage müsste man dir eigentlich deinen account entziehen.



teeren und federn......

und 14 Tage an den Pranger auf dem Marktplatz ist wohl eher die richtige Strafe....


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2009)

stimmt


----------



## dre (8. August 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


>




schöne alte Fox.


----------



## Jaypeare (8. August 2009)

Oh ein noch nicht gebrochenes Fusion. 

Bissi farblos, aber stimmig. Und ein tolles Bike, wenn es hält. Die Sattelposition solltest du aber nochmal überdenken, du folterst deine Sattelstreben.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> für diese aussage müsste man dir eigentlich deinen account entziehen.



Wieso, weil er seine Meinung gesagt hat? 

Ich würde das Rocky nicht hässlich nennen, aber spektakulär ist es nicht. Ein altes Bike halt...


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wieso, weil er seine Meinung gesagt hat?



nicht weil er seine meinung gesagt hat, sondern weil seine meinung grober unfug ist.


----------



## Jaypeare (8. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nicht weil er seine meinung gesagt hat, sondern weil seine meinung grober unfug ist.



Und du bist befugt, darüber zu entscheiden? Bemerkenswert, zumal es hier um eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks geht. Der kann höchstens seltsam sein, aber kein grober Unfug.


----------



## Catdog (8. August 2009)

Fusi Raid
Ok,gebrochen?...hmmm hoffe meins hält mal.Aber erzähl mal..
Der Sattel ist falsch/bzw. für eine andere Person eingestellt.Zur Zeit ein Einkaufs-Rad.
Muss überholt werden.


----------



## kona69 (9. August 2009)

Voila mein Kona Hei Hei Supreme 2007 (Hei Hei: meaning "Race" in Hawaiian) 



> Rahmen:     Kona Scandium Race Butted 64mm
> Dämpfer:     Fox Float RP23
> Federgabel:     Fox 32 F80 RLC 80mm
> Schaltung:    Komplette Shimano XT 2007 Gruppe mit XT Scheibenbremsen
> ...



 greez Tony


----------



## #easy# (9. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte Euch mal mein gesäubertes Bike vorstellen. Ich hatte es schon mal gezeigt. Es waren mir doch ein wenig zu viele "Farben und Aufkleber" am Bike (gerade die vielen Ritchey und Mavic aufschriften) außerdem möchte ich so wenig "silber" am Bike wie möglich, das passt nicht so zu der Rahmenfarbe. Auf dauer sollen die Sachen "schwarz Eloxiert" werden jetzt habe ich erst mal Lackiert. Ich hatte erst mal gedacht rote Schrauben zu nehmen aber ich lass das mal und nehme schwarze...
Was meint Ihr???

























gruß
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. August 2009)

Sehr geil


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus! 
Den Käfig des Umwerfers hätte ich jedoch nicht lackiert, der Lack wird sich da nicht lange halten. Ebenso der Käfig vom Schaltwerk (sofern der nicht schon schwarz war). Habe da bereits eigene Erfahrungen machen müssen. 
Felgenaufkleber könnten auch noch weg. 

Der Rahmen gefällt mir immer wieder gut.


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Rocky: hässlich
> Merida: geht so



Ah sie mal einer an! Wie niedlich!
Kannst Du Dich eigentlich noch an die Zeiten erinnern, als Rockies noch kein verbogenes Unterrohr hatten? Nein? 
Richtig, denn da konntest Du noch nicht mal Fahrrad fahren 
Also stell Dich in die Ecke und schäm Dich, denn das einzige, was hier erwähnt werden muss, wenn Du das Wort häßlich in den Mund nimmst, ist Dein 08/15 Scott Scale! 

(Zur Erinnerung: 

)


----------



## kona86 (9. August 2009)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Felgenaufkleber könnten auch noch weg.



Sie müssen weg! Solider Aufbau! Der weiße Sattel mag mir nicht gefallen!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. August 2009)

Ich finds schick, ev noch Reifenschriftzüge nach Ventil ausrichten.

Mfg


----------



## ToDusty (9. August 2009)

Sauber, aber ich finde wie schon gesagt, der Sattel passt nicht ins Bild und die Pumpe stört finde ich. Aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (9. August 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ah sie mal einer an! Wie niedlich!
> Kannst Du Dich eigentlich noch an die Zeiten erinnern, als Rockies noch kein verbogenes Unterrohr hatten? Nein?
> Richtig, denn da konntest Du noch nicht mal Fahrrad fahren
> Also stell Dich in die Ecke und schäm Dich, denn das einzige, was hier erwähnt werden muss, wenn Du das Wort häßlich in den Mund nimmst, ist Dein 08/15 Scott Scale!
> ...


ruhig brauner.......
Nur weil einem ein Fahrrad nicht gefällt machst du hier gleich die Leute an. 1. Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden! 2. Was hat mein Alter damit zu tun, dass mir ein Bike nicht gefällt? 

sorry, dass ich das wort "hässlich in den mund genommen habe". Hässlich ist es nicht. Und ich hätte auch etwas anders auf die bilder antworten sollen.
Aber für mein Scale werde ich mich nie schämen!! Außerdem sieht es mittlerweile ganz anders aus. Der Rahmen ist noch gleich, sonst wurde vieles geändert und es ist auch noch nicht fertig.  (Aber *ich* akzeptiere, dass es dir nicht gefällt. Es muss ja auch nur mir gefallen )

echt lachhaft was hier manche leute abziehen...........


----------



## Northern lite (9. August 2009)

ich finde den weißen Sattel sehr passend...

...der harmoniert doch sehr gut mit der Gabel, den Pedalen und den Bremsen...

...nur mal wieder dieses unsägliche Weglassen der Lenkerstopfen!!!!


----------



## ToDusty (9. August 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich finde den weißen Sattel sehr passend...
> 
> ...der harmoniert doch sehr gut mit der Gabel, den Pedalen und den Bremsen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Northern lite (9. August 2009)

im ertsen Moment hab ich das auch gedacht... wenn man das Rad von der Seite so sieht...

ich nehme an im Original schaut das schon ganz gut aus... (man müßte es evtl mal diagonal von vorn sehen)

Der Aufbau sieht zumindest sehr liebevoll und durchdacht aus...

das schöne ist ja, dass Geschmäcker auseinander gehen


----------



## Domme02 (9. August 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> das schöne ist ja, dass Geschmäcker auseinander gehen


also hat es doch noch einer verstanden.


zum BMC:  sehr schönes Bike. Der Rahmen ist der Hammer. Das so ziemlich einzige was mich stört ist die schwere Gabel. Sie passt nicht so gut zu den restlichen leichten (Carbon-) Teilen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. August 2009)

Naja das Scott ist halt ein Bike von der Stange mehr gibtz dazu nicht zu sagen..


----------



## #easy# (9. August 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> im ertsen Moment hab ich das auch gedacht... wenn man das Rad von der Seite so sieht...
> 
> ich nehme an im Original schaut das schon ganz gut aus... (man müßte es evtl mal diagonal von vorn sehen)
> 
> ...




bitte schön....




@Domme02 stimmt eine andere Gabel wird noch kommen Magura Durin dachte ich (wobei die Gabel nicht sooo schwer ist 1634gr.)

@Northern lite ist mir auch aufgefallen das die Lenkerstopfen fehlen  sind aber jetzt dran  Ich dachte auch erst das der Sattel zuviel weiß ist aber im Orginal geht es aber schon 

Ja klar das mit dem Leitblech wird nicht so lange halten mal sehen was ich da machen kann, dass mit den schwarzen Umwerfer und dem Schaltwerk gefällt mir ganz gut.
Ach ja und die Pumpe muß nach dem letzten Platten vor ein paar Tagen erst mal wieder sein..... wen es immer in einem Abstand von 2Jahren passiert dann kann ich die Pumpe ja bald wieder weg machen.
gruß
easy


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. August 2009)

Mir ist jetzt erst das Kona aufgefallen da oben. Der Rahmen zählt in meinen Augen zu den schönsten XC Fullyrahmen überhaupt. 

Nur die Komponenten sind nicht alle unbedingt mein Fall (z.B. LRS, Kurbel, Stütze). 
Ich frage mich aber: wieso eine Fox mit 80 mm FW am Fully?


----------



## Domme02 (9. August 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Naja das Scott ist halt ein Bike von der Stange mehr gibtz dazu nicht zu sagen..


Das finde ich nicht.  Anfangs war es ein Bike von der Stange. (stand foto) aber irgendwann muss man ja auch anfangen mit dem Bike. Ich habe eben als schüler nicht das geld das bike innerhalb von einer woche top aufzubauen. Und somit wird es nun immer weiter optimiert. Sind aber auch nur noch ca. 5 Teile übrig die noch "von der Stange" sind. ich mach demnächst mal fotos vom aktuellen bike.


----------



## Lion77 (10. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht. Anfangs war es ein Bike von der Stange. (stand foto) aber irgendwann muss man ja auch anfangen mit dem Bike. Ich habe eben als schüler nicht das geld das bike innerhalb von einer woche top aufzubauen. Und somit wird es nun immer weiter optimiert. Sind aber auch nur noch ca. 5 Teile übrig die noch "von der Stange" sind. ich mach demnächst mal fotos vom aktuellen bike.


 
Ahhhh....lass Dich nich volllabern.....
Hab auch 4 Jahre geschraubt und gemacht, bis meins jetzt fertig ist.
Gibt halt auch Leute, die ham noch ein richtiges Leben nebenbei. Also lass Dir dein Scale nicht schlechtreden.!! Würden sich viele drüber freuen, wenn sie überhaupt eins hätten..

Lion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Ahhhh....lass Dich nich volllabern.....
> Hab auch 4 Jahre geschraubt und gemacht, bis meins jetzt fertig ist.
> Gibt halt auch Leute, die ham noch ein richtiges Leben nebenbei. Also lass Dir dein Scale nicht schlechtreden.!! Würden sich viele drüber freuen, wenn sie überhaupt eins hätten..
> 
> Lion



Jo wurde bei meinem Pro Race auch gesagt, aber hab halt au no net die Kohle da gleich komplett XT, Red Metal 1 und ne Durin ranzuschrauben 
Erstmal müssen die alten Kettenblätter runtergefahren werden, die Räder gewaltige Achter haben und die Gabel total krumm sein, bevor ich da wie wild alles ersetzte


----------



## PST (10. August 2009)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt erst das Kona aufgefallen da oben. Der Rahmen zählt in meinen Augen zu den schönsten XC Fullyrahmen überhaupt.
> 
> Ich frage mich aber: wieso eine Fox mit 80 mm FW am Fully?



Das Hei-Hei hat ja hinten auch "nur" 64 mm. Ich denke,
 dass das so ganz gut harmoniert.


Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## mamue (10. August 2009)

Nachdem ich hier einige Schöne Schmuckstücke entdeckt habe, stelle ich dreister weise meine letzte kreation mal dazu:







Mehrere Fotos, v. a. zu den Lackierungsstufen des Rahmens hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18259

Rahmen und Gabel sind noch eine Stahl-konstruktion von einem Fokus-Bike von etwa 1995. Die Laufräder sind von einem früheren Umbau (etwa 5 Jahre alt). Die Restl. Komponenten sind nun alle neu. 

Und die Gelben Ventilkappen wurden durch schwarze ersetzt 

Modell:
*mamue custom*
Rahmen: Original von einem Focus MTB (ca. v. 1995)
Gabel: sh. Rahmen
Dämpfer: -
 Steuersatz: Beim Fahrradhändler um der Ecke gekauft, ka mehr. :O
Vorbau: sh. Rahmen
Lenker: Comp MTB Lenker 25,4 mm
Schaltwerk: SLX RD-M662
Umwerfer: SLX Top Swing FD-M660
Schalthebel: SLX Rapidfire SL-M 660 Set (Anzeige demontiert)
Bremsen: Avid Digit 7
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7
Kurbel: SLX FC-M660 26-36-48Z., 175 mm
Innenlager: Hollowtech II
Kasette: SLX CS-HG80 (11-34 Z.)
Kette: HG 73
Felgen: von einem früheren Umbau, keine Daten mehr vorhanden
Naben: Shimano Deore
Reifen VR: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 1.8
Reifen HR: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 1.8
Pedale: Shimano PD-M324
Sattel: Fizik Aliante Delta (inzwischen)
Sattelstütze: SkyScraper 29,8 mm
Gewicht: 11,2 kg


----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2009)

...hut ab, schöner gehts nicht. und auch sehr leicht.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...hut ab, schöner gehts nicht. und auch sehr leicht.
> 
> Gruss Ulli



leicht??? das starrrad mit DEM gewicht... naja...


----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2009)

für einen stahlrahmen, und mit den verbauten komponenten, finde ich das schon, hätte ich zumindest nicht gedacht, als ich die auflistung gesehen habe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2009)

wenn du das gewicht immer in bezug zu den verbauten komponenten siehst,... naja dann geht es dir um die serien schwankungen???
funktionelles/schickes rad ok, aber leicht ist anderst


----------



## kona69 (10. August 2009)

PST schrieb:


> Das Hei-Hei hat ja hinten auch "nur" 64 mm. Ich denke,
> dass das so ganz gut harmoniert.
> 
> 
> ...



hallo,

ja die 80mm genügen mir  war 2007 eigentlich fast standard bei cc-bikes, oder?

gruss tony


----------



## mamue (10. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> für einen stahlrahmen, und mit den verbauten komponenten, finde ich das schon, hätte ich zumindest nicht gedacht, als ich die auflistung gesehen habe.



Huhu,

da die Laufräder nicht die leichtesten sind, und der Stahlrahmen sowieso, sind das auch die ersten Komponenten die früher oder später ausgetauscht werden. Das es kein Leichtbaufahrrad wird mit dem Rahmen, war mir von anfang an klar, war aber auch nicht mein Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht.  Anfangs war es ein Bike von der Stange. (stand foto) aber irgendwann muss man ja auch anfangen mit dem Bike. Ich habe eben als schüler nicht das geld das bike innerhalb von einer woche top aufzubauen. Und somit wird es nun immer weiter optimiert. Sind aber auch nur noch ca. 5 Teile übrig die noch "von der Stange" sind. ich mach demnächst mal fotos vom aktuellen bike.




Ich sage nicht das es schlecht ist. Ist halt ein Scott Scale nichts aufregendes aber sicherlich nicht schlecht.
Ich musste viele viele Stunden trainieren und Rennen fahren (mit einem 96er Rocky Mountain und 60mm Gabel gegen die Konkurenz mit teilweise unter 9kg..) bis ich in einem Team war und mir das Merida leisten konnte..bin auch Schüler und muss die Münzen zweimal umdrehn.

In dem Sinn, ride on vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal an einem Lauf.

Mfg


----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2009)

sag ich ja..., mit z.b. XTR und viel carbon wäre es natürlich leichter, und viel teurer, aber wozu. es muss ja nicht immer um leicht gehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2009)

sagte auch keiner, ich sagte nur, dass das rad nicht leicht ist


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. August 2009)

PST schrieb:


> Das Hei-Hei hat ja hinten auch "nur" 64 mm. Ich denke,
> dass das so ganz gut harmoniert.



Achso ist das. Ja dann passt es ja.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2009)

@ Mamue: Den silbernen Vorbau würde ich nochmal überdenken.


----------



## mamue (10. August 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Mamue: Den silbernen Vorbau würde ich nochmal überdenken.



Huhu,

habe auch lange gerübelt. Inzwischen bin ich fast soweit, das ich den als Erinnerung an das alte Bike dranlasse. Ggf. wechsle ich den auch durch einen schwarzen aus, mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2009)

@mamue

auf jedenfall dran lassen, schwarz würde vielleicht besser passen. aber wie du schon sagst, er gehört halt zum rahmen, und macht noch einen recht guten eindruck.

gruss Ulli


----------



## blammo (10. August 2009)

Hallo,
wir waren beim 24 Std. MTB Rennen im Landschaftspark Duisburg und haben eine Menge Bilder mitgebracht!
Vieleicht findet sich der eine oder andere ja wieder!




Zu den Bildern geht es hier lang!
http://www.fototoxin.com/
oder
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hob-moers/sets/72157621982625254/


----------



## Echinopsis (10. August 2009)

Wird zwar mehr als Marathon- und Tourenbike genutzt, läuft mit 100mm FW aber wohl trotzdem unter Cross Country, Stevens F9 race Bj. 2004, Zwischenstopp auf der gestrigen Tour durch den Teuto:





Gruß Tine


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. August 2009)

Die weiße Gabel beißt sich mit dem Silber des Rahmens. Verschiedene Rottöne und besonders roter Lack (Flaschenhalter) vs. rotes Elox taugen i. a. wenig. 
Ohne das bunte Zeug wäre das Rad eleganter und würde schneller aussehen, denn farbige, reizvolle Akzente können auch voll ins Gegenteil umschlagen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das Stevens 

Ich hab bei mir nun Ergon GA1-Griffe dran, die weißen Lapierre mit dem feinen Profil waren unergonomische, bröselige Dreckfänger 
Außerdem teste ich hinten nun den RK 2.2 SS (hat mir mein Händler geschenkt, ein Kunde hat den nach zwei Tagen zurückgegeben weil er zwei Pannen hatte, hatte wohl den Maximaldruck drinnen).
Neue Kurbel gibt es erst nächstes Jahr, da müsste ich die Kettenblätter langsam mal runter haben. Wird dann wohl ne XT. Evtl. ne weiße RaceFace Deus wenn die Kohle reicht.






Decals an den Felgen kommen demnächst noch weg, keinen Bock immer die Reifen danach auszurichten, merk das immer erst wenn das Rad schon wieder montiert ist *g*


----------



## Scalpi (11. August 2009)

...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. August 2009)

Um ein Bild einzubinden, musst direkt den Link zum großen Bild nehmen, nicht den Link zur Bildseite


----------



## Jaypeare (11. August 2009)

Hmmm. Technisch ein tolles, edles Bike, auch stimmig (ist so "von der Stange", oder?), aber der Rahmen.  Etwas besser als das alte Scalpel, aber immer noch nicht mein Ding. Ich find die Rahmenform einfach furchtbar. Die Carbon-Lefty würd ich dir aber sofort abnehmen .

Die Sattelstütze sieht mit diesem fetten Carbon-Auswuchs nach hinten auch gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## Domme02 (11. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...


andere Sattelstütze und andere Barends. Dann würd ichs nehmen


----------



## tho.mas (11. August 2009)

Ein besseres Foto wäre schon mal die erste Verbesserung, die Du vornehmen solltest. 

Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du gleich die Porno-Barends weglassen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (11. August 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Ein besseres Foto wäre schon mal die erste Verbesserung, die Du vornehmen solltest.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du gleich die Porno-Barends weglassen.
> 
> ...



...die Barends wurden doch nicht ohne Grund montiert. Die bleiben da wo sie sind denn Optik ist nicht alles, es ist ja auch kein Show/Eisdielen Bike.


----------



## RedFlash (11. August 2009)

@scalpi: schönes bike! hab' noch drei fragen:
1. was für pedale hast du montiert?
2. was ist das für ein vorbau?
3. welche maxxis reifen fährst du?
gruß, flash.


----------



## Scalpi (11. August 2009)

RedFlash schrieb:


> @scalpi: schönes bike! hab' noch drei fragen:
> 1. was für pedale hast du montiert?
> 2. was ist das für ein vorbau?
> 3. welche maxxis reifen fährst du?
> gruß, flash.


1.crankbrothers Eggbeater 3 ti
2.FRM Web Stem Ti Lefty
3. Maxxis 310er
4. Danke


----------



## tho.mas (11. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...die Barends wurden doch nicht ohne Grund montiert. Die bleiben da wo sie sind denn Optik ist nicht alles, es ist ja auch kein Show/Eisdielen Bike.



...die Flyweight330 vermutlich auch nicht, das sind doch welche, oder? 
Aber lassen wir das. Dir muss es passen und Du musst mit den Hörnern klarkommen, aber sei dir sicher, der Großteil findet sie häßlich und in Kombination zum Rest des Bikes unpassend.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Il Capitano (11. August 2009)

scalpi schrieb:


> ...die barends wurden doch nicht ohne grund montiert. Die bleiben da wo sie sind denn optik ist nicht alles, es ist ja auch *kein* show/eisdielen bike.






scalpi schrieb:


> 1.crankbrothers eggbeater 3 ti
> 2.frm web stem ti lefty
> *3. Maxxis 310er*
> 4. Danke




error?!


----------



## Echinopsis (11. August 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die weiße Gabel beißt sich mit dem Silber des Rahmens. Verschiedene Rottöne und besonders roter Lack (Flaschenhalter) vs. rotes Elox taugen i. a. wenig.
> Ohne das bunte Zeug wäre das Rad eleganter und würde schneller aussehen, denn farbige, reizvolle Akzente können auch voll ins Gegenteil umschlagen.



Okay, der Flaschenhalter passt wirklich nicht und soll eigentlich weg. Leider ich finde im Moment keinen Flaschenhalter, der mir richtig gut gefällt. 
Die Gabel passt meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser als die alte Schwarze, sämtliche Schriftzüge des Rahmens sind weiß. Täuscht auf dem Bild etwas. Ich stehe nun mal auf rot, die ganzen einfarbig schwarzen, weißen und silbernen Bikes sind mir zu langweilig. Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden . 

@neo-bahamuth: Danke! Offensichtlich haben wir einen ähnlichen Geschmack. Schönes Lappiere, nur die fetten Pedale sind nicht mein Fall. Hast du mal ein besseres Foto in "artgerechter" Umgebung?

Gruß Tine


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. August 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth: Danke! Offensichtlich haben wir einen ähnlichen Geschmack. Schönes Lappiere, nur die fetten Pedale sind nicht mein Fall. Hast du mal ein besseres Foto in "artgerechter" Umgebung?
> 
> Gruß Tine



Naja Klickies kommen mir nicht an die Füße, aber wenn es arg wurzlig und steinig wird brauch ich eben den halt von ordentlichen Pins 
Aber wenn die Lager hin sind kommen Shimano PD-MX30 ran, spätestens mit der XT-Kurbel.

Da ich meist allein fahr, hab ich kaum Bilder aus der Pampa, nur eines an einer Quelle in den Westlichen Wäldern bei Augsburg. In die Alpen gehts erst nächste Woche, mein Kumpel hat sich den Norovirus eingefangen. 







Da sind noch die alten Griffe und 2x MK dran. Hab heute den RK 2.2 SS hinten mal gestestet, geht wirklich ab und bis auf tiefen Matsch hält er gut mit dem MK mit.


----------



## unocz (11. August 2009)

clickies kommen bald


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2009)

Schick der Würfel

Hier mal ein Update meines Zaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (11. August 2009)

Das Cube ist brutal laut!


----------



## eightball28 (11. August 2009)

das Cube = Augenkrebs
total überladen


----------



## xXwannabeXx (11. August 2009)

Das Zaskar wirkt ziemlich unruhig ,da die Farben nie wirklich aufgegriffen werden.
Naja was soll ich zum Cube obendrüber sagen? 
Schlichtweg grad von der Stange gekauft. Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso Leute sowas posten. Wenn ich mir sowas angucken möchte geh ich entweder zum Händler oder schau auf die Hersteller HP.
In spätestens 3-4 Jahren haben diese Modeerscheinungen ohnehin jeglichen Charme verloren.

Klar hat nicht jeder Zeit stundenlang an seinem Bike zu schrauben. Aber in einer Kunstausstellung findet man normalerweise auch keine Schnappschüsse vom letzten Urlaub.


----------



## unocz (11. August 2009)

xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Das Zaskar wirkt ziemlich unruhig ,da die Farben nie wirklich aufgegriffen werden.
> Naja was soll ich zum Cube obendrüber sagen?
> Schlichtweg grad von der Stange gekauft. Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso Leute sowas posten. Wenn ich mir sowas angucken möchte geh ich entweder zum Händler oder schau auf die Hersteller HP.
> In spätestens 3-4 Jahren haben diese Modeerscheinungen ohnehin jeglichen Charme verloren.
> ...





oh entschuldigung, habe mir das fahrrad gerade gekauft und ich denke es fällt in die rubrik cc-bike. wenn du den thread nicht verstanden hast, dann tuts mit leid


----------



## eightball28 (11. August 2009)

ich find das krokodil dufte


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2009)

Hallo,

seit heute in meinem Fuhrpark: ein Votec XC. Übergangsweise noch ohne Klickies.





Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion77 (11. August 2009)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> error?!


 
Der Reifen ist für das Gelände, was wir hier in Berlin und Brandenburg haben mehr als ausreichend. Und mit Latexschläuchen sind Pannen auch passe. Hier liegen auf den Radwegen so viele Scherben rum und der Reifen hälts ohne Panne aus!
Wer ne anständige Fahrtechnik drauf hat, kommt mit dem Grip auch klar.
Alles halb so wild

Lion


----------



## Nordpol (11. August 2009)

ich find das krokodil auch super..., das ist dann schon wieder kunst, und dann darf es auch hier rein. wenn es auch manchen Künstler stört...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. August 2009)

unocz schrieb:


> clickies kommen bald



Ich weiß net warum aber ich mag die die Augen bombardierenden Farben. So sinkt wenigstens die Chance, von nem Autofahrer aufm Weg in den Wald übersehen zu werden 
Aber die Leitung zur voderen Bremse könnte etwas kürzer sein oder?



xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Das Zaskar wirkt ziemlich unruhig ,da die Farben nie wirklich aufgegriffen werden.
> Naja was soll ich zum Cube obendrüber sagen?
> Schlichtweg grad von der Stange gekauft. Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso Leute sowas posten. Wenn ich mir sowas angucken möchte geh ich entweder zum Händler oder schau auf die Hersteller HP.
> In spätestens 3-4 Jahren haben diese Modeerscheinungen ohnehin jeglichen Charme verloren.
> ...



Der Thread heißt Crosscountry-Bikes. Kein Wort von modifiziert etc. Außerdem macht es durchaus Sinn, die Räder "in echt" zu posten. Auf den Bildern von Lapierre ist mein zB hellrot, dabei ist das weinrot. Das Pro Race 300 erscheint türkisblau, ist aber dunkelblau. Von dem Cube hab ich auf der HP glaub nie ein so großes gesehn, und der Händler in Augsburg hatte das auch nie in Racing Red. Also was soll der ganze Terz? Mich freuts, die Räder in natura zu sehen.



Nordpol schrieb:


> ich find das krokodil auch super..., das ist dann schon wieder kunst, und dann darf es auch hier rein. wenn es auch manchen Künstler stört...



Oh mann, ich habs erst nach 5x hinkucken kapiert *g*


----------



## hhninja81 (11. August 2009)

@unocz
´
solides Bike mit dem du bestimmt viel Spaß haben wirst, mir persönlich ist auch zu viel rot drann. Aufkleber von den Felgen runter, der Vorbau wirkt bei der Sattelhöhe sehr lang, beim nächsten Reifenkauf bitte ohne den häßlichen Cube-Streifen und die Barends ein wenig tiefer (gleicher Winkel zum Oberrohr). Das wären meine ersten Veränderungen....
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike..


----------



## Triturbo (11. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit heute in meinem Fuhrpark: ein Votec XC. Übergangsweise noch ohne Klickies.
> 
> ...



Find ich sehr schön  
Nicht zu laut, schöne Farbe und auch die Ausstattung ist genau nach meinem Geschmack. Pedale sagtest du ja bereits.


----------



## chri55 (11. August 2009)

find das Votec auch sehr schön, wie die meisten Bikes aus dem neuen Votec Programm. Pedale würde ich glatt so lassen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2009)

Also...
Das Zaskar gefällt mir ziemlich gut.
Das Votec ebenfalls, wobei ich halt Clickies dranschrauben würde. Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Rad. 
Das Cube hingegen finde ich richtig schlimm. Absolut trendgemäß überladen und Ton in Ton. Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich dafür bin, die Felgenaufkleber zu entfernen. Die Reifen sollten auch runter, das Weiß sieht echt übel aus. Genauso wie am Flaschenhalter und Steuersatz (Was wird mittlerweile eigentlich nicht in weiß produziert? Sogar der Tachogeber...). 
Und dabei hatte Cube mal so schöne Rahmendesigns. Das Reaction Classic Line, die anodisierten Rahmen etc.
Leitung der VR-Bremse gehört noch gekürzt.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. August 2009)

Ich find das Cube schick. Felgenaufkleber würde ich aber ebenfalls entfernen, weil sie dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten sind irgendwie. Ansonsten ist die "laute" Optik doch sehr stimmig als solche. Es muss nicht immer dezent und schlicht sein.


----------



## Clemens (12. August 2009)

Cube selbst hat die weiss/rote Linie nicht komplett durchgezogen - die Reba hat schwarze Aufkleber! Konsequenterweise hätte da die Reba mit den roten Aufklebern reingehört. Barends am Oberrohr ausrichten.

@eo-bahamuth
Rahmen zu klein oder wie ist die Sattelstellung zu deuten?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. August 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Cube selbst hat die weiss/rote Linie nicht komplett durchgezogen - die Reba hat schwarze Aufkleber! Konsequenterweise hätte da die Reba mit den roten Aufklebern reingehört. Barends am Oberrohr ausrichten.
> 
> @eo-bahamuth
> Rahmen zu klein oder wie ist die Sattelstellung zu deuten?



Nein, der Rahmen ist 18" bei 79cm Schrittlänge. Evtl. mal die Perspektive berücksichtigen, das Radl steht mit dem Vorderrad bergab. Der Sattel ist genau wie hier:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/8/8/8/9/_/large/IMG_0923.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (12. August 2009)

Ich finde bis auf die Felgenaufkleber das Cube sehr schick Ich frage mich echt was DT dazu treibt ihre Laufräder so voll zu kleben.
Ich finde viel schlimmer das es Leute gibt die mit solch einer Farbmischung (Trikot/Hose) durch den Wald fahren

Gruß
Christian


----------



## unocz (12. August 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @unocz
> ´
> solides Bike mit dem du bestimmt viel Spaß haben wirst, mir persönlich ist auch zu viel rot drann. Aufkleber von den Felgen runter, der Vorbau wirkt bei der Sattelhöhe sehr lang, beim nächsten Reifenkauf bitte ohne den häßlichen Cube-Streifen und die Barends ein wenig tiefer (gleicher Winkel zum Oberrohr). Das wären meine ersten Veränderungen....
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike..



ja mit dem vorbau das stimmt ist nen 120er, tausche ihn morgen gegen nen 105er oder vielleicht sogar nen 90er, mal schauen. sicherlich hätte ich mir die reifen normalerweise nicht gekauft aber sie waren halt drauf. barends sind neu für mich aber auch das habe ich geändert


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2009)

Wirklich übel finde ich an dem Cube eigentlich auch nur die zugepappten Laufräder. Der Rest sieht doch ganz gut aus, den Rahmen finde ich hübsch.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (12. August 2009)

Das Votec finde ich superschön. Die Farbe steht dem Bike Prima. 
Und auch die Dunkle Optik durch die SLX Teile sehen sehr schick aus.

VG
Marco


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank euch erstmal für euer Feedback zu meinem V.XC.

Ich bin auch richtig zufrieden mit dem Bike. Wie gesagt kommen noch Clickies ran - die konnte ich gestern auf die Schnelle aber nicht finden 

Genial ist bei Votec auch das Baukastensystem: ich habe gegen einen geringen Aufpreis noch ein wenig Carbon (P6, Duraflite) und die leichten XT Laufräder (statt der Mavic Crossride) geordert.

Mit der Farbe bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden. 

Die Tage gibt es vielleicht nochmal ein Foto mit richtigen Pedalen - gestern kam das Bike an und ich kam leider erst zu einer kurzen Probefahrt.

Hier mal von Vorne:




Schöne Grüße
Kalle

Edit: es fehlt noch das Steuerrohr-Logo


----------



## subdiver (12. August 2009)

Wo werden die Votec-Rahmen geschweisst bzw. gefertigt ?
Deutschland ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

Die Rahmen werden in Deutschland geschweißt. Die hydroformten Rohre der anderen Modelle werden im Ausland zugekauft (und hier geschweißt).

Fährt sich richtig gut mein XC 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Domme02 (12. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße
> Kalle
> 
> Edit: es fehlt noch das Steuerrohr-Logo



du musst aber unbedingt noch vor der ersten ausfahrt den vorderen schnellspanner nach oben, nah an die Gabel drehen. Sonst hebelt dir noch auf einem Trail irgendein ast oder so den schnellspanner auf. 
Ist kein tolles gefühl mitten auf dem trail plötzlich zu sehen, dass der schnellspanner auf ist.


----------



## Torran (12. August 2009)

Merkt man da nicht eher das Rattern im Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToDusty (12. August 2009)

Wo bekommt man den so ein Votec Rahmen? Ist die Firma nicht pleite gegangen?


----------



## niethitwo (12. August 2009)

ToDusty schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den so ein Votec Rahmen? Ist die Firma nicht pleite gegangen?


war...aber blüht wieder auf.

http://www.votec.com

jetzt als versender, mit ein paar wenigen aber guten shops.
die auswahlmöglichkeiten sind super und mit anrufen bekommt man wohl noch mehr möglichkeiten 
hab mich trotzdem für was anderes entschieden, vll gibts ja bald auch ein paar bilder


----------



## ToDusty (12. August 2009)

niethitwo schrieb:


> war...aber blüht wieder auf.
> 
> http://www.votec.com
> 
> ...




Dann muss ich ja mal fragen zu was denn?


----------



## diet (12. August 2009)

Hier ist mal mein cc-bike


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

Nabend,

@ diet: schick



Domme02 schrieb:


> du musst aber unbedingt noch vor der ersten ausfahrt den vorderen schnellspanner nach oben, nah an die Gabel drehen. Sonst hebelt dir noch auf einem Trail irgendein ast oder so den schnellspanner auf.
> Ist kein tolles gefühl mitten auf dem trail plötzlich zu sehen, dass der schnellspanner auf ist.



Danke für den Hinweis. Das ist schon längst geschehen. Nur vor dem Fotografieren war keine Zeit mehr 



ToDusty schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den so ein Votec Rahmen? Ist die Firma nicht pleite gegangen?



Votec.de

Die alte Marke Votec war damals mehrmals Insolvent. Vor einigen Jahren kaufte Heydenbike dann die Namensrechte, optimierte alle Bikes an den Schwachstellen und entwickelte neue Bikes.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## ibinsnur (12. August 2009)

beim votec - wenn du den vorderen spanner umdrehst, dann wirst du sehen, dass auf der linken seite der spanner sehr gut an der gabel ansitzt, wenn der hebel nach oben zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (12. August 2009)

@ diet: sehr geiles Tannenwald 


Nur Lenker und Pedale wollen mir nicht gefallen...


----------



## ScottErda (12. August 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Hier ist mal mein cc-bike



Laut Hersteller wiegt der Rahmen von den Tannenwald Bikes ja sau wenig und sind handmade : )

Was kostet denn der Rahmen?!


----------



## HILLKILLER (12. August 2009)

Obwohl das Rot-Weiß was hat, geht es bei Cube auch dezenter oder vllt. auch einfach nur historischer





Und weil heut mal wieder Zeit und schlechtes Wetter vorhanden war, mal back to the roots Umbau ->Black Super Air 80 LO





Gruß HK

PS: Kabelbinder, fehlende Lenkerstopfen und Kabellängen beim provisorischen Umbau stehen nicht zur Kritik *g*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> beim votec - wenn du den vorderen spanner umdrehst, dann wirst du sehen, dass auf der linken seite der spanner sehr gut an der gabel ansitzt, wenn der hebel nach oben zeigt.



Danke für den Tipp. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## diet (13. August 2009)

Find´s gut das ich schnell und einfach viele Möglichkeiten habe den Lenker meinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen, wollt halt auch Pedale womit ich mal mit normalen Schuhen ohne clickies fahren kann. 
Rahmen kostet 920 , Gesamtgewicht wie auf dem Bild 10,71 kg


----------



## Domme02 (13. August 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Hier ist mal mein cc-bike


abgesehen vom Lenker und den reifen ein echt cooles Bike. Der Rahmen sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## unocz (13. August 2009)

kürzerer vorbau und nen paar aufkleber weg


----------



## scapin-biker (13. August 2009)

Da is das Krokodil schöner, wie das absolut häßliche CUBE !


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

na ganze ecke angenehmer zum anschauen 

finde aber das sattel/ hoernchen und evtl die "bunten reifen" noch zu viel sind. aber jetzt ist es in ertraeglichen bereich 

p.s.: das kroko rockt


----------



## Renn Maus (13. August 2009)

Ich würde die Bar Ends noch schwarz machen und als Sattel nen SLR-TT montieren.
Ansonsten find ichs nun perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (13. August 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich würde die Bar Ends noch schwarz machen und als Sattel nen SLR-TT montieren.
> Ansonsten find ichs nun perfekt.


das würde ich lassen. schön alles rot weiß!!!   mich stört dann aber der schwarze Aufkleber auf der Gabel. Vllt. kriegst du ja noch irgendwo einen roten her. Außerdem würde ich auch noch eine weiße Sattelstütze ausprobieren. 
Die Reifen sind aber wirklich nicht schön.


----------



## Scalpi (13. August 2009)

Lass mal Dein Radl so wie es ist... . Du hast es Dir so wie es dasteht ausgesucht. Ansonsten hättest Du ja hier gleich einen 'Aufruf' machen und Dir ein Bike von den Friemeln hier zusammenstellen lassen können. Wer weiß was dann da rausgekommen wäre .
Werde glücklich mit Deinem Bike und lass es rollen


----------



## Sunset (13. August 2009)

@Hillkiller - der mann mit der extremen sattelüberhöhung  
das bike gefällt mir immer wieder auch wenn ich kein fan von der R7 bin. denke aber, mit der black bist du auch zufriedener? der rest harmoniert und ist auf problemlose robustheit ausgelegt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

das mit der sattelueberhoehung gehoert bei dem rad so... hatte ich bei meinem elite auch so


----------



## damista (13. August 2009)

@hillkiller
gibt´s die r7 mit schwarzer krone so zu kaufen?


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. August 2009)

@ all: Ja die Black ist bei mir die Ersatzgabel, wollte mal schaun ob sie noch funktioniert. Mit der R7 hab ich absolut keine Probleme, nicht einmal Dichtungen etc. waren bis jetzt zu ersetzen, wohlgemerkt wird seit Anfang 2007 gefahren. Mehr Gabel brauch man im Flachland nicht 
Ja sie gab es mal in schwarz zu kaufen, bis 2007/2008 oder wann das neue Modell rauskam ...


----------



## volkswagenbike (13. August 2009)

Moin hab ein paar neue Updates wollte sie euch mal zeigen und eure meinung wissen:

Geädert wurden : 1. Reifen Michelin XCR(nur für Cyclassics)
                        2. Laufradsatz American Classic Sun Ufo Alu Nippel Rot und                Messerspeichen
                        3.Controlltech Schenllspanner
                        4. Controltech Sattelklemme
                        5. XTR Dual Control 970 Serie
                        6. Selle Italia Carbonio

und das wars eigentlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

das sieht aber sehr stark nach der disc sun ufo felge aus!!!
zusaetzlich ist die flanke der v-brake ufo so dermaasen duenn, dasdie bei mir keinen halben bremsgummy (auch die roten ritcheys) gehalten hat. nicht nur bedenklich durchgebramst, sodnern voellig gerissen!
ALSO: OBACHT!


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. August 2009)

@volkswagenbike: Vorderrad mal bei Gelegenheit umdrehen, Scheibenaufnahme gehört nach links  Sollte den Lagern egal sein, aber Ordnung muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

das ist garantiert der disc satz. und DIE felge wuerde ich auf keinem fall mit felgenbremse fahren!


----------



## Sunset (13. August 2009)

ich glaub, ich werd nich mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

weil?


----------



## Sunset (13. August 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> weil?



weil manche leute teile verbauen, wo man schlicht und ergreifend vom glauben abfallen kann...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

scho bissle... zumal wie gesagt selbst die felgen brems version der felge absolute einweg waare ist (bilder bei bedarf an unglaeubige)...
aber das ein lrs mit schwarzen flanken und disk aufname wohl ziemlich sicher kein felgenbrems satz ist... naja...


----------



## Sunset (13. August 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber das ein lrs mit schwarzen flanken und disk aufname wohl ziemlich sicher kein felgenbrems satz ist... Naja...



basic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (13. August 2009)

Den LRS hat er ja anscheinend selbst zusammen gestellt ... American Classic
 Naben und SUN Felgen. 

Die Naben könnte er ja trotz Felgenbremse benutzen aber wie es aussieht
 sind die Felgen auch für Disc... welcher Hersteller würde denn schon
 Aufkleber auf die Flanke kleben auf der gebremst wird 

Mfg

Sgt.Green


----------



## IceQ- (13. August 2009)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Den LRS hat er ja anscheinend selbst zusammen gestellt ... American Classic
> Naben und SUN Felgen.
> 
> Die Naben könnte er ja trotz Felgenbremse benutzen aber wie es aussieht
> ...


Jalco  sind glaub Taiwaner, die kleben das egal wohin, die sind amüsant was das angeht...

naja vlt. ist es eine Kombifelge? Sowohl für Disc als auf v-brake geeignet?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (13. August 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das ist garantiert der disc satz. und DIE felge wuerde ich auf keinem fall mit felgenbremse fahren!



Laut Hersteller ist die Felge für Felgenbremsen geeignet. Eine extra UFO mit Disc Zusatz gibt es doch gar nicht bei den Felgen. Du meinst dann eher einen kompletten Laufradsatz mit Disc-Aufnahme, wobei ich den mit UFO Felge beim Hersteller auch nicht entdecken kann...
Legitim ist die Felge also schon, auch wenn sie eventuell keine gute Qualität hat, wie du sagst.

http://www.sun-ringle.com/contentpages/mtb/rims/xc.php5



> TOTAL CONTROL BRAKING
> combines a welded rim seam with a precision machined brake surface.


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. August 2009)

Ne, ich denke das ist ne Disc Felge ...wahrscheinlich beim kauf gar nicht
 beachtet  
Die Naben wären ja egal gewesen auch wenn´s nicht so schön aussieht


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. August 2009)

Hab das hier gefunden http://bikeshop-royal.com/MTB-Felge-Sun-Ufo-nur-370g

Also anscheinend doch eine Kombi Felge   Auf jeden fall total dumm die Bremsflanke voll zu kleben


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

es gibt die felge mit blanker bremsseite auch fuer felgenbremsen. ABER GUGGST_DU. das war nach ~ 4monaten und ~1/4 ritchey vbrake klotz in rot. vorne UND hinten!!!

darum maximal als scheibenbremsfelge!


----------



## volkswagenbike (13. August 2009)

Und das ist wieder der Moment wo ich euch einfach nicht versetehen kann denn ihr habt echt garkeine Ahnung
1. Ist die Bremsflanke nicht Volgeklebt sondern nur darunter.
2. Es ist eine schwarz eloxierte (auch die Bremsflanke) V-Brake Felge mit einer American Classic Disc Nabe und Messerspeichen.

Hört bitte auf so rumzulabern wenn ihr nicht soviel Ahnung von einem Artikel habt.

Danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

ich hab ahnung von dem teil, ich hab sie selber schon gefahren. glaub mit und schau die bilder an: bilder
oder mach die felge halt im arsch. die taugt echt nur mit scheibe


----------



## Nordpol (13. August 2009)

... den umgang mit der Schieblehre mußt du aber noch üben, man mißt mit den messschenkeln...
ansonsten muß ich dir aber recht geben.
v-brake und felgen mit scheibenbremsaufnahme sieht nicht gerade prickelnd aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

ich hab da au nix gemessen, es geht um die kulhe die in der felge is, und den riss auf dem 1. bild  war bei vorne UND hinten so.
hab es gott sei dank beim reifen wechsel bemerkt und net beim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (13. August 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Hört bitte auf so rumzulabern wenn ihr nicht soviel Ahnung von einem Artikel habt.


 
nach dem ich/wir ja alle keine ahnung haben, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als mich bei dir zu "entschuldigen" und wünsche dir viel SPASS und noch mehr ERFOLG mit deinem lrs...

warum wohl die anderen hersteller sich die arbeit machen, bremsflanken abzuziehen oder sogar mit einer ceramicbeschichtung zu versehen??? anstatt eloxiert zu lassen??? scheinbar ist denen einfach nur langweilig oder haben auch nur absolut keine ahnung von bremsleistung auf eloxal...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2009)

lassen wir ihn... so ne rausgeplatze bremsflanke bei vollgas macht sich gut in der wade...


----------



## XC_Freund (14. August 2009)

Die Ufo gab es in der V-Brake Version auch mit schwarzen Flanken, Die  Flanke ist dann vor dem Eloxieren abgedreht gewesen.
Ansonsten verwende ich die Felge mit V-Brake bisher ohne solche Platzer. Ich benutze Swissstop oder Koolstop Beläge.


----------



## CSB (14. August 2009)

> warum wohl die anderen hersteller sich die arbeit machen, bremsflanken abzuziehen oder sogar mit einer ceramicbeschichtung zu versehen??? anstatt eloxiert zu lassen???



Eine Eloxalschicht ist auch eine keramische Schicht (Al2O3).

Die Bremswirkung müsste mit entsprechenden Belägen eigentlich passen.
Wirklich dick ist so'ne Schicht aber nicht....dürfte ziemlich schnell runtergebremst sein


----------



## Sahnie (14. August 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> nach dem ich/wir ja alle keine ahnung haben, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als mich bei dir zu "entschuldigen" und wünsche dir viel SPASS und noch mehr ERFOLG mit deinem lrs...
> 
> warum wohl die anderen hersteller sich die arbeit machen, bremsflanken abzuziehen oder sogar mit einer ceramicbeschichtung zu versehen??? anstatt eloxiert zu lassen??? scheinbar ist denen einfach nur langweilig oder haben auch nur absolut keine ahnung von bremsleistung auf eloxal...




In den 90ern war es ja üblich die Bremsflanken eloxiert zu lassen. Das Eloxal ist ja nach ein paar Regenfahrten runter gebremst. Die Bremswirkung am Anfang ist natürlich wirklich schlechter aber so schlimm auch nicht. Vor allem da man heute Bremspower satt hat. Früher mit den SinglePivot-Rennradbremsen sah das noch anders aus.


----------



## IceQ- (14. August 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> lassen wir ihn... so ne rausgeplatze bremsflanke bei vollgas macht sich gut in der wade...


 
Ich glaube behindert trifft das am ehesten...
hab ich erlebt, mit ner Felge auf dem Fahrrad meines Bruders, kA wie alt die Felge war, aber das ist echt krass...


aber haben diese sun dinger nicht einen Akustischen Unterschied wenn sie runtergefahren sind wie Mavic Felgen oder sowas?


----------



## Ge!st (15. August 2009)

Hier mein Tourenbike, aktuell 12 kg (11,98 kg), allerdings fehlt noch die neue Bremse Hope Tech X2, dann dürfte das Gewicht zwischen 11,8 11,9 kg liegen. Beim Aufbau wurde auf das Gewicht wertgelegt, aber nicht auf Kosten des Einsatzspektrums.












*Parts*
Rahmen: Nicolai Nonius CC
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XR Carbon
Steuersatz: Hope *schwarz*
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn mit PopLoc
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB *medium*
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon 
Griffe: Ergon GC2-L
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon + ´Little Joe´ Sattelrohrdichtung
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock *schwarz*
Tretlager: Hope Hollowtech II *schwarz*
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II (3-fach, Abstufung 44-32-22, 175 mm Kurbellänge)
Pedale: NC-17 S-Pro + Pedalhaken
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon 
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin
Kettenstrebenschutz: XLC Neopren Carbonlook
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger
Bremse: Hayes El Camino, VR und HR 203 mm
Laufräder FR/HR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe + Mavic XM 819 UST Felge + Sapim Race Speichen 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2,25 UST + Pannen-Reparaturflüssigkeit
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT *blau*
Tachometer: Sigma BC 1600


----------



## Jaypeare (15. August 2009)

Schick. Aber das Gewicht glaub ich dir nicht, sry. Oder wiegt der Rahmen nur 1,5 Kilo? .


----------



## Ge!st (15. August 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer knapp unter 2,8 kg. Das Gesamtgewicht stimmt, mit den alten Laufrädern + Reifen + Schlauch waren es noch 12,5 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikolausi (15. August 2009)




----------



## eightball28 (15. August 2009)




----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. August 2009)

Zum Nicolai: Echt geiles Rad..aber sorry diese Ergon Griffe Hörnchen Dinger zerstören einfach alles..


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2009)

ist halt ein tourenbike mit recht gerader sitzposition ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2009)

@k_star: der lenker udn die griffe... naja, wenn du's brauchst. aber die pedale mit haken gehen mal gar nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2009)

das ist doch nicht mein bike!

meins sieht schon eher nach cc aus (siehe album).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (15. August 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @k_star: der lenker udn die griffe... naja, wenn du's brauchst. aber die pedale mit haken gehen mal gar nicht


Du meinst sicher mich!

Ich fahre keine Klickpedale mehr. Unter normalen Umständen funktionieren die Teile ganz gut, nur wenn die Schuhe und/oder die Pedale richtig eingesaut sind, dann kann es passieren, das die Klickies nicht mehr auslösen. Genau das ist mir 2mal passiert, die eine Situation ging verhältnismäßig glimpflich aus, aber die andere Situation endete in einem heftigen Sturz mit üblen Verletzungen. 

Die NC-17 S-Pro Pedale mit Pedalhaken gewährleisten eine gute Position auf dem Pedal und wiegen nur 257 g (dazu kommen noch 55 g für die Pedalhaken) und das Wichtige: *Ich bekommen in jeder Situation die Füße von den Pedalen*.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. August 2009)

mir gefällt das nicolai überhaupt nich. is aber auch egal.

wozu is den der kleine schmächtige dämpfer unter dem großen?
da is doch garkein gelenk


----------



## Ge!st (15. August 2009)

Das Teil unter dem DT Swiss Dämpfer ist eine Abstützung.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer knapp unter 2,8 kg. Das Gesamtgewicht stimmt, mit den alten Laufrädern + Reifen + Schlauch waren es noch 12,5 kg.



Dann frag ich mich ehrlich, was ich eigentlich falsch mache. Mein Fully kommt mit fast gleichem Rahmengewicht und überwiegend leichteren Parts (1,6 Kilo Gabel, 450g Reifen, Aerozine-Kurbel, Hope Mono Mini etc.) auch auf 11,7 Kilo...

Is aber eigentlich auch egal. Abgesehen von der silbernen Kurbel und der sicherlich praktischen, aber optisch unsäglichen Vorbau/Lenker/Griffe-Kombi ist das ein schönes Bike, was auch nicht an jeder Ecke steht.


----------



## Ge!st (16. August 2009)

Hallo Jaypeare

Mein Beke liegt jetzt knapp bei 12,1 kg, ich hatte ohne eingefüllte Pannenmilch gewogen, hatte ich schlicht vergessen einzufüllen.

Dein Bike ist mit 11,7 kg immerhin 400 g leichter als mein Bike und das ist schon einiges.Ich werde zur Sicherheit mein Tourer kommende Woche noch mal mit einer anderen Waage nachwiegen.  

Der Vorbau ist mit seinen Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr praktisch, zudem ist der Rahmen von CC bis für den Enduroeinsatz geeignet/freigegeben und der Aufbau trägt in bestimmte Grenzen, dem Rechnung (Allmountenseinsatz ist auf jeden fall drin).

Bei langen Touren setzen die Griffe merklich Ermüdungserscheinungen in den Händen herab, hier geht einfach Funktion vor Optik.


----------



## diet (16. August 2009)

So sehe ich das auch, der Vorbau lässt sich jedem Geschmack und für alle Fahrwünsche einstellen. Ob racelastig oder eher für ne ruhige Tour, alles ist möglich und dafür ist ein wenig Mehrgewicht in kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Bei langen Touren setzen die Griffe merklich Ermüdungserscheinungen in den Händen herab, hier geht einfach Funktion vor Optik.



Verschleißen die bei dir auch so schnell wie bei mir? Hatte auch mal die Ergons (Magnesiumversion), aus den gleichen Gründen. 2 Wochen nach Kauf sahen sie schon sehr unschön aus, weil die Magnesiumhörnchen angefangen haben, stark zu korrodieren und auszublühen. Nach etwa 1 Jahr im Einsatz hatte zudem die Griffläche so gut wie keine Profilierung mehr, wurde rutschig. War schon etwas enttäuschend bei dem Preis. Angenehm zu fahren waren sie allerdings, das stimmt.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (16. August 2009)

diet schrieb:


>



Noch kleiner und man erkennt vielleicht das Fahrrad...


----------



## diet (16. August 2009)

Hab´s nur mal so schnell drunter gesetzt und nicht auf die Größe geachtet, wegen Bilder und so


----------



## Campino-MTB (16. August 2009)

meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (16. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Verschleißen die bei dir auch so schnell wie bei mir? Hatte auch mal die Ergons (Magnesiumversion), aus den gleichen Gründen. 2 Wochen nach Kauf sahen sie schon sehr unschön aus, weil die Magnesiumhörnchen angefangen haben, stark zu korrodieren und auszublühen. Nach etwa 1 Jahr im Einsatz hatte zudem die Griffläche so gut wie keine Profilierung mehr, wurde rutschig. War schon etwas enttäuschend bei dem Preis. Angenehm zu fahren waren sie allerdings, das stimmt.


Meine Ergon nutze ich sei ca. 1 Jahr, die Eloxierung der Hörnchen hält bis jetzt, haben nur einige feine Kratzer. Die texturierte Gummierung der Griffe zeigt allerdings eine gewisse Abnutzung, aber noch ist die Griffigkeit gegeben. In absehbarer Zeit (1 Jahr!) müssen die Griffe aber wohl erneuert werden!

Die Haltbarkeit er Ergon ist wohl nicht grade überragend, dafür ist die Ergonomie wirklich gut.


----------



## daniel_ (16. August 2009)

nach langem mitlesen hier mal mein Bike 09er KTM Race Comp


























Daniel


----------



## Fabian93 (16. August 2009)

So meins,wird noch einiges geändert,war halt ein Einsteigerrad...


----------



## unocz (16. August 2009)

ein cube ist meistens schick, so auch diesmal


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (17. August 2009)

Ich ist ein Bild von meinem alten Cross Rad ! Das habe ich mir selber zusammengebaut ! Nur der Rahmen und die Gabel war schon fertig als ich es geschenkt bekam ! 







Jetzt habe ich seid 3 Wochen ein Cube LTD PRO in Candyred-White ! Die Farbe finde ich total Geil !


----------



## #easy# (17. August 2009)

ja die Farben bei Cube sind echt  bei uns im Laden hatten wir "die" hier stehen, da dachte jeder das die nie weggehen,  ruck zu weg sage ich nur. Also wer Farbe an seinem Bike gut findet sollte zu Cube gehen auch das "normale rot" ist so etwas von leuchtend grass.


----------



## Scalpi (17. August 2009)

unocz schrieb:


> ein cube ist meistens schick, so auch diesmal



Cube und Schick...???
Das passt ja nun mal überhaupt nicht, die Bikes sehen und sahen doch schon immer voll billig aus - eben ein Versandrad.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. August 2009)

Du verwechselst hochpreisig und hübsch. Cubes sind in der Regel ab Werk stimmig zusammengestellt und damit recht schick. So manch teurer Customaufbau ist das nicht.


----------



## Scalpi (17. August 2009)

... ok, verstehe verstehe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (17. August 2009)

Wollt euch mein aktuelles Bike auch mal zeigen:






Aus gegebenen Anlass vorne/hinten STARR...

Mal sehn wie's fährt.
Hab heute erst die Gabel bekommen und die erste Probefahrt wartet noch auf mich : )


----------



## Jaypeare (17. August 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Cube und Schick...???
> Das passt ja nun mal überhaupt nicht, die Bikes sehen und sahen doch schon immer voll billig aus - eben ein Versandrad.



Wenn das deine Meinung ist, ok. Aber Cube als Versandrad zu bezeichnen, ist ein Eigentor. Dann ist dein Cannondale auch ein Versandrad .

Unter den ganzen gut-und-günstig Taiwanrahmenlabelern sticht Cube dadurch hervor, dass sie seit Jahren versuchen, den Bikes optisch eine eigene Note zu verpassen. Das kann man mögen oder auch nicht, es ist auf jeden Fall mutiger, als immer nur matt-schwarz, silber oder weiß. Schon deshalb finde ich das gut.


----------



## Splatter666 (17. August 2009)

Moin!

Das Tannenwald gefällt mir bis auf die Kurbelfarbe sehr gut!
Obwohl ich bei den Reifen immer an Stinktiere denken muss 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## unocz (17. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Meinung ist, ok. Aber Cube als Versandrad zu bezeichnen, ist ein Eigentor. Dann ist dein Cannondale auch ein Versandrad .
> 
> Unter den ganzen gut-und-günstig Taiwanrahmenlabelern sticht Cube dadurch hervor, dass sie seit Jahren versuchen, den Bikes optisch eine eigene Note zu verpassen. Das kann man mögen oder auch nicht, es ist auf jeden Fall mutiger, als immer nur matt-schwarz, silber oder weiß. Schon deshalb finde ich das gut.





so und nicht anders


----------



## ScottErda (17. August 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das Tannenwald gefällt mir bis auf die Kurbelfarbe sehr gut!
> Obwohl ich bei den Reifen immer an Stinktiere denken muss
> ...



Hey, dankeschön!!

Als Kurbel kommt noch eine schwarze Hone dran.

Hehe, Stinktiere...stimmt. Erinnert etwas an die Tiere. Aber die Reifen sind auch noch Überbleibsel meines kaputt gefahrenen Müsing Offroad. Das war weis da passte das sehr gut... 

Die nächsten Reifen sind aber wieder komplett schwarz.


----------



## Apfelschale (17. August 2009)

Die Reifen erinnern mich an Legosteine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (17. August 2009)

Das Nicolai Nonius ist schon echt geil, ausser den Ergon`s.
Aber Sorry, auch ich kann das mit dem Gewicht irgendwie nicht glauben.


----------



## Sahnie (17. August 2009)

Welche Rahmenhöhe hat denn das Tannenwald? Meine Rennräder sehen nicht so aus und ich bin 1,89m groß.


----------



## kaycee (17. August 2009)

Nach den ganzen bunten Cubes mal nen kleines Update von meiner "grauen Maus"










Neuer Umwerfer neue Flaschenhalter. ( weitere Bilder im Profil)

Die Avid Elixir R passt bei mir vorne nicht (schleift an den Speichen) wird wohl meine alte Nabe zu breit sein, das Laufrad wird erst mit der Gabel getauscht. (wird jetzt definitiv ne Lefty werden) 
Auch wenn jetzt viele aufschreien werden, dass man doch kein Votec mit ner Lefty fährt 
Dann bin ich fast durch, kommt ja dann zwangsläufig neuer Lenker, neuer Vorbau etc.
Sattel und Sattelstütze stehen ja auch noch an, genau wie klickies, welche wohl zwecks Komplettgruppe XT Pedale werden.


Ich find den Plan einfach nur


----------



## Domme02 (17. August 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen bunten Cubes mal nen kleines Update von meiner "grauen Maus"
> 
> Neuer Umwerfer neue Flaschenhalter. ( weitere Bilder im Profil)
> 
> ...


von doppelbrücke zur lefty, das ist doch mal eine veränderung! Freu mich schon auf die Bilder.


----------



## Ge!st (17. August 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Das Nicolai Nonius ist schon echt geil, ausser den Ergon`s.
> Aber Sorry, auch ich kann das mit dem Gewicht irgendwie nicht glauben.


Freut mich das dir das Bike gefällt 

Wenn du andere Griffe kennst, die es ergonomisch mit den Ergons aufnehmen können, dabei aber optisch viel besser aussehen, dann raus damit.

Ich bekomme morgen leihweise eine digitale Wage und wiege nach.


----------



## ScottErda (17. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenhöhe hat denn das Tannenwald? Meine Rennräder sehen nicht so aus und ich bin 1,89m groß.



Länge Sattelrohr = 52cm
Ich bin 1,88 cm groß.


----------



## scapin-biker (17. August 2009)

Beim VOTEC 

Verschiedene Laufräder ????? Geht überhaupt nicht !!!!!


----------



## diet (17. August 2009)

Wo hast´n dein Tannenwald her?


----------



## David_B (17. August 2009)

Hier mal eine Aufnahme aus dem Jahre 2007. Demnächst gibts neue Bilder (dann sinnvoll belichtet und scharf  ) von dem Cannondale Beast of the East aus dem Jahre 1997. Allerdings ist bis auf der Rahmen nicht mehr von damals. HS33 Tomac und Sattelstütze sind von 1999. Habe bei meinem Händler heute mal nachgefragt, was es kostet, den Rahmen bei Cannondale kosten wird.


----------



## kaycee (17. August 2009)

Mehr Satzzeichen bringen wohl auch mehr...
Aber anscheinend nicht mehr Hirnaktivität.
Ich werde mir mit SIcherheit nicht innerhalb von 3-4 Monaten 2mal das SLR Laufrad bestellen, wenn ich von einer standard Nabe auf eine Lefty Nabe wechsle.
Vielleicht ist das Lesen ja auch nicht jedermanns Freund.
Das Laufrad hinten wurde bereits getauscht, da es dort unabhängig von der Gabelentscheidung austauschbar war.

Das beast of the east ist verdammt cool, das einzige was mich irgendwie optisch stört ist die Laurin Gabel, ich kann nichtmal wirklich sagen warum, vielleicht ist es auch nur die blaue Abdeckung auf der rechten Seite von dem Lockout Rädchen aber es stört mich was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (17. August 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Wo hast´n dein Tannenwald her?



Ist kein Tannenwald... Hab den Rahmen sandstrahlen und dann in  British Racing Green Metalic pulvern lassen. Den Schriftzug hab ich auf der Arbeit machen lassen. Mir gefiel der Name soo gut!!

Und um rechtliche Probleme aus dem Weg zu gehen nennen wir es einfach Jannenwald...okay 

Ach übrigens der Rahmen wog ohne Pulver 1630g.
Insgesamt wie auf dem Bild zu sehen wiegt das Bike fahrfertig 11,6 kg.


----------



## diet (17. August 2009)

Gelb, blau und rot halt! Gelb und blau passt ja aber das beißende rot noch dazu 
@ScottErda: Hat mich nur kurz verwundert mit deinem Tannenwald, ist der aus Stahl oder wo kommt das Gewicht her?


----------



## ScottErda (17. August 2009)

Ne, ist Alu aber halt alles ziemlich massiv...
Wollte daraus eigentlich ein Rad bauen für die Runde mit meinem Hund und um mal in Edeka, Bäcker etc. zu fahren. 
Aber jetzt ist es erstmal mein Bike No. 1, bis wieder genug Geld aufem Konto ist


----------



## alu-xb (17. August 2009)

bei dem "jannenwald" finde ich die reifen sogar sehr passend !
auch der rest ist sehr schön grade das satte grün gefällt mir jut.

mfg


----------



## ScottErda (17. August 2009)

Das Weis passt aber hatte eigentlich vor komplett Schwar/Grün das Bike aufzubauen...
Daher muss irgendwann die Tektro Auriga, die XT schon bald und die Reifen wenn sie runter sind gegen schwarze Kompnenten weichen.

Bremsen sind erst mal in die ferne Zukunft verbannt. Da weiss ich auch noch nicht welche.
Kurbel wird ja, wie schon geschrieben eine Shimano Hone (warscheinlich noch diesen Monat). 
Als Reifen warscheinlich wieder die Nobby Nic in 2,25 aber ohne den farbigen Rand.

Übrigens freut mich, wenn so vielen mein J(T)annenwald gefällt : ))))

Hier nochmal ein Bild von Vorne:


----------



## #easy# (18. August 2009)

das Tannenwald ist echt schön  einzig Kurbel und Reifen würde ich wechseln in schwarz.

Das Cannondale sieht aus, als wäre die Einbauhöhe der Gabel zu lang  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Bike sich so gut fahren lässt.

easy


----------



## Flanschbob (18. August 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> Das Cannondale sieht aus, als wäre die Einbauhöhe der Gabel zu lang  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Bike sich so gut fahren lässt.




das m800 stammt ja auch noch aus zeiten der starrgabel, die aus rein stilistischen gründen auch hätte drin bleiben sollen finde ich.
damit einen berg hochzufahren, ohne dass das vorderrad ständig in der luft häng, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
aber bodenfreiheit unterm tretlager hats immerhin


----------



## David_B (18. August 2009)

Es hat den riesen Vorteil, dass man eigentlich nie einen Gabelschaft für den Einbau ablängen muss. 
Man sollte sich durch das lange Rohr nicht täuschen lassen. Die Geometrie in sich ist stimmig und ich fahre weder langsam noch schnell mit wheely Anstiege hoch. 
Das Teil hat übrigens drei Monate nach Erwerb eine Federgabel (war eine Manitou Spider R) erhalten. Das sollte mit einer Frontfederung auch historisch glaubwürdig sein. *g*


----------



## mop rocka (18. August 2009)

Hi,

mein Votec V.XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. August 2009)

Mit Flatbar, schwarzen Griffen und Bremsen würde es mir besser gefallen. Votec schafft es echt, schöne Räder zu bauen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (18. August 2009)

Naja bis auf den Lenker eigentlich so okay (aber Egonomie geht vor), stimmig aufgebaut. Obwohl die Votec Rahmen nicht mein Fall sind...besonders in Weiß wirkt es nicht wirklich so wertig ( würde nicht Votec draufstehen wüsste keiner das es eins ist), da die Rahmenkonstrucktion doch recht einfach gehalten ist. Den Eloxierten Rahmen etwas zurück fand ich deutlich besser.

Aber sei es drum, hauptsache hast Spaß mit!


----------



## xas (18. August 2009)

Wirkt das nur so, oder hat das Unterrohr beim Votec einen riesigen Durchmesser?


----------



## Jaypeare (18. August 2009)

xas schrieb:


> Wirkt das nur so, oder hat das Unterrohr beim Votec einen riesigen Durchmesser?



Das ist so. Ist schon seit seligen Tox-Zeiten ein Markenzeichen der Votec HTs.


----------



## Ge!st (18. August 2009)

Ich habe heute mein Bike mit einer digitalen Waage nachgewogen und das Ergebnis ist, das meine alte Hängewaage umgerechtet eine Abweichung von 47 g nach unten pro Killlogramm aufweist. Mein Bike wiegt in der jetzigen Konfiguration 12,67 Kg.

Ich bekomme morgen endlich meine neue Bremse Hope Tech X2, die gegenüber der El Camino noch einige Gramm einsparen wird.


----------



## magas (18. August 2009)

das Votec gefällt, allerdings will mir das Design der Shimano Systemlaufräder einfach nicht zusagen, schaut aus als wären weisse Bänder in die Speichen eingeflochten worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (18. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein Bike mit einer digitalen Waage nachgewogen und das Ergebnis ist, das meine alte Hängewaage umgerechtet eine Abweichung von 47 g nach unten pro Killlogramm aufweist. Mein Bike wiegt in der jetzigen Konfiguration 12,67 Kg.
> 
> Ich bekomme morgen endlich meine neue Bremse Hope Tech X2, die gegenüber der El Camino noch einige Gramm einsparen wird.



Wusst ichs doch . Aber immer noch ein sehr ordentliches Gewicht für einen echten Allrounder. Wenn die Tech X2 auch nur annähernd so funktioniert, wie die "alte" Mini, dann wirst du den Umstieg sicher nicht bereuen. Optisch und qualitativ sowieso nicht. Ich geb meine Mini nicht wieder her .

Bist du eigentlich mit der Funktion des Hinterbaus zufrieden? Ist ja ein ganz simpler Eingelenker (das sage ich völlig wertungsfrei, muss nichts schlechtes sein).


----------



## scapin-biker (18. August 2009)

Gratulation ! Das VOTEC ist sehr schön. Nur.... der Lenker..... bitte einen Flat anschrauben. Ansonsten sehr stimmig !!!


----------



## Sunset (18. August 2009)

finde gerade diese oversize-rohre zeichnen ein votec aus. mir gefallen die rahmen schon von früheren zeiten.

weil´s hier reinpasst, mein fertiges rad´l.


----------



## Ge!st (18. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wusst ichs doch . Aber immer noch ein sehr ordentliches Gewicht für einen echten Allrounder. Wenn die Tech X2 auch nur annähernd so funktioniert, wie die "alte" Mini, dann wirst du den Umstieg sicher nicht bereuen. Optisch und qualitativ sowieso nicht. Ich geb meine Mini nicht wieder her .
> 
> Bist du eigentlich mit der Funktion des Hinterbaus zufrieden? Ist ja ein ganz simpler Eingelenker (das sage ich völlig wertungsfrei, muss nichts schlechtes sein).


Ich habe eine Hope Mono M6 seit 3 Jahren am Freerider im Einsatz. Hatte nie Probleme mit der Bremse, hat richtig gut Power, ganz besonders mit den a2z Bremsbelägen. Die M6 geben ich auch nicht her, nicht mal für die V2 

Ich hoffe das die X2 auch so sorglos funktioniert wie die M6.

1-Gelenker kenne ich ja schon von meinem Freerider, hier kommt es sehr auf den Dämpfer an. Der DT Swiss RX Carbon macht seinen Job mehr als gut, das Heck hat ein feines Ansprechverhalten. Wenn es steil bergauf geht, drehe ich einfach den Lockout beim Dämpfer rein (ich komme sehr gut an den Hebel), und das Heck gibt Ruhe. Wenn ich auch noch den Lockout der Gabel per PopLoc reinhaue, dann geht das Bike bergauf ab wie eine Rakete


----------



## PcFrEaK1502 (18. August 2009)

Ohjee, bei dem was ich hier so sehe werd ich bestimmt gleich nieder gemacht^^

Hier mein umgebautes Scott Reflex 45.

Barends sind normalerweise nicht so steil gestellt, hatte ich nur für Uphill im Gelände bei der letzten Tour.

Bike ist nix besonderes, aber in anbetracht dass ich noch Schüler bin und nebenbei auch noch Rennrad fahre für mich dicke ausreichend.

Fahre eigentlich auch fast alles damit ohne größere Probleme.

Im Winter werden Bremsen, Schaltwerk, Griffe, Umwerfer und Zahnkranz mit Kette auf Deore XT umgebaut.


----------



## subdiver (18. August 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Nur.... der Lenker..... bitte einen Flat anschrauben.



Hattest Du nicht auch einen Riser an Deinem Scapin-HT ? 
Der Flat gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Scalpi (18. August 2009)

Schönes Scott Reflex


----------



## scapin-biker (18. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht auch einen Riser an Deinem Scapin-HT ?
> Der Flat gefällt mir besser.


 
Hast recht !

Hab seit 4 Wochen nen Flat drauf. Irgendwie zum fahren besser, und schaut einfach besser aus. Ansonsten is mein Bike endgültig fertig. Wobei.....so ein Bike is ja nie fertig !


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. August 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Gratulation ! Das VOTEC ist sehr schön. Nur.... der Lenker..... bitte einen Flat anschrauben. Ansonsten sehr stimmig !!!



Naja, Riser ist schon OK, aber nicht so ei Geweih und dann den Vorbau auf negativ montieren...macht keinen Sinn.
Netten Lowriser von Ritchey o.ä., dann passts. Sonst sehr schönes Votec 

Auch wenn ich Sparks, Claviculas, Schmolke Parts und Formulas nicht mag ist das Scott optisch echt stimmig aufgebaut! 

Zum Reflex (schönes Post nach dem Spark übrigens  ): Schöne Fotos, fährt und ist für Einsteiger doch ausreichend. Ständer sollte aber ab, die Reifen gehören dringend mal gewechselt und ein neuer Sattel würde dem Bike auch gut stehen.


----------



## subdiver (18. August 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Hab seit 4 Wochen nen Flat drauf. Irgendwie zum fahren besser, und schaut einfach besser aus. Wobei.....so ein Bike is ja nie fertig !



Stimmt 
Es ging mir ähnlich, seit 3 Wochen bin ich auch wieder ein Flatbarfahrer.
Das Scapin gefällt mir sehr gut, ich bin in Anzing schon auf Tuchfühlung gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zapp83 (18. August 2009)

Weiss nich.. ich finde die Votec's schon schön... der Name hat auch noch seinen Klang.. .aber die Rahmen sind für die Preise doch zieeeeemlich schwer finde ich.... 

naja... vielleicht "erholen" die sich ja noch vollends um irgendwann wieder vorne mit zu spielen....

Aber TANNENWALD... Wuuuhaaa!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (19. August 2009)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Weiss nich.. ich finde die Votec's schon schön... der Name hat auch noch seinen Klang.. .aber die Rahmen sind für die Preise doch zieeeeemlich schwer finde ich....
> 
> naja... vielleicht "erholen" die sich ja noch vollends um irgendwann wieder vorne mit zu spielen....



Zum Glück ist das Gewicht ja das einzige sinnvolle Kriterium für die Qualität eines Rahmens.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. August 2009)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Weiss nich.. ich finde die Votec's schon schön... der Name hat auch noch seinen Klang.. .aber die Rahmen sind für die Preise doch zieeeeemlich schwer finde ich....
> 
> naja... vielleicht "erholen" die sich ja noch vollends um irgendwann wieder vorne mit zu spielen....
> 
> Aber TANNENWALD... Wuuuhaaa!!!



Hallo,

was spricht gegen das Votec? ca. 1,8kg, in Deutschland geschweißt und bomb proofed  Dazu noch eine individuelle Note mit massivem, großen Unterrohr und schönen Ausfallenden, sowie S-förmigen Hinterbau.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## PcFrEaK1502 (19. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Zum Reflex (schönes Post nach dem Spark übrigens  ): Schöne Fotos, fährt und ist für Einsteiger doch ausreichend. Ständer sollte aber ab, die Reifen gehören dringend mal gewechselt und ein neuer Sattel würde dem Bike auch gut stehen.



Hi, danke erstma für den post!

Ständer ist schon ab, da er mich auch im Gelände genervt hat. Reifen sehen nur so aus da die nochn bissl nass waren, sind eigentlich noch nicht ma so runter wie mans hier sieht, werden aber trotzdem innerhalb der nächsten 200-300km ausgetauscht.

Das mit dem Sattel könnte ich mir echt ma durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber v.a hol mich mir erstma nochn ordentlichen Flaschenhalter.

Bin auf den Komplettumbau im Winter gespannt, denke ma dann kann ich hier auch bissl mehr mithalten


----------



## Jaypeare (19. August 2009)

Eigentlich geht es nicht darum, ob du hier mithalten kannst, sondern ob DU mit DEINEM Bike glücklich bist .


----------



## _Marek_ (19. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es nicht darum, ob du hier mithalten kannst, sondern ob DU mit DEINEM Bike glücklich bist .



Völlig richtig!


Das Votec gefällt mir optisch schon sehr gut.

Ich bin mit meinem bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf jeden Fall bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Da währen:

-Kette rasselt auf dem mittleren Kurbelblatt ganz leicht und nur dort. (neue SLX Kurbel/8fach Kette)

-Hab die falsche Sattelstütze gekauft und kann beim bergabfahren den Sattel nicht runterstellen


----------



## Jaypeare (19. August 2009)

Süß. Minirahmen mit Megascheiben .

Schön stimmig, nur der rote Gabelaufkleber stört.



_Marek_ schrieb:


> -Hab die falsche Sattelstütze gekauft und kann beim bergabfahren den Sattel nicht runterstellen



Zu lang? Absägen.


----------



## _Marek_ (19. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Süß. Minirahmen mit Megascheiben .
> 
> Schön stimmig, nur der rote Gabelaufkleber stört.
> 
> ...




 Bin klein und dick. 
Nein, hätte hinten lieber ne kleinere Scheibe aber hab das Bremsenset günstig bekommen.

Meine Sattelstütze ist 31,6 mm dick und habe erfahren das die Müsing 31,4 mm brauchen. Sowas Sinnfreies.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. August 2009)

Wie hast du die SaStü denn dann überhaupt montiert bekommen? Ist das Sattelrohr oben dicker? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein. Hoffentlich hast du so genug Überlappung zwischen Sattelrohr und Stütze, sonst machst du dir den Rahmen kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Marek_ (19. August 2009)

An der SaStü ist ja eine Min. Makierung und die ist überschritten von daher ist das kein Problem.
Ging halt von am Anfang ein bischen schwer rein und dann von cm zu cm schwerer. Zum fahren ist die Höhe nun optimal aber weiter rein geht es nur mit nem Fäustel und das lasse ich lieber und besorge noch eine Dünnere.


----------



## ScottErda (19. August 2009)

lass dir die Sastü doch 2mm abdrehen, eloxieren oder polieren und gut ist's


----------



## CSB (19. August 2009)

> lass dir die Sastü doch 2mm abdrehen, eloxieren oder polieren und gut ist's



Meinst du nicht Sie würde dadurch etwas zu dünnwandig werden?

Außerdem wäre es den Aufwand nicht Wert!
Was kostet denn schon ne neue Stütze in der Preisklasse...


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. August 2009)

Nein lieber nicht 2mm abdrehen, dann kannst du sie ja ins Sattelrohr werfen -> 0,2mm bitte  bzw eigentlich nur 0,1mm


----------



## _Marek_ (19. August 2009)

Hi, 
ja an abdrehen habe ich auch erst gedacht. Aber ist die Ritchey Standard-Stütze und das lohnt nicht wirklich.
Und da der Kopf oben eingeprest ist ist wäre auch das einspannen nicht so einfach. Sonst hätte ich das zur Not auch bei einem Bekannten selber machen können.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. August 2009)

Das Müsing gefällt mir mit Ausnahme der Pedale sehr gut!
Was kostet denn so ein Müsing Rahmen? Sieht man ja hier des Öfteren und sie scheinen ja ziemlich wertig zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Marek_ (19. August 2009)

Danke. Pedale sind vom alten Bike und kommen schnellstmöglich runter. Kann mich im Moment nur noch nicht zwischen Klikis und Plattform entscheiden.
Den Rahmen habe ich aus Restbeständen für 200 erworben. Ist aber das Vorjahresmodell. Weiß nicht was die neuen kosten, glaube um die 400?!
Dann gibt es noch den x-lite (Scandium) für ca. 600 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## fuzzball (20. August 2009)




----------



## SingleLight (20. August 2009)

Dat Cannon finde ich richtig gut, nur wo sind die Endstopfen? 
Werden sich sicher wieder welche finden die den Kettenstrebenschutz
nicht gut finden, mir ist so etwas immer shit egal.

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad

Gruß
Christian


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2009)

ich finde das cDale ja eigentlich schick... aber was zum geier hast du mit dem lenker gemacht?


----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was zum geier hast du mit dem lenker gemacht?



Die Endstopfen weggelassen - und gleich am praktischen Beispiel demonstriert, wieso man das nicht tun sollte .


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. August 2009)

Bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus, weil's einmal umekippt ist. Und ich auch keine Endstopfen habe.
Gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## loeffel (20. August 2009)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## IGGY (20. August 2009)

Irgendwie passen die Teile nicht zusammen an dem Rad!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. August 2009)

Das Optimo find ich echt super. Wirkt alles wie aus einem Guß - feine Zusammenstellung!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. August 2009)

Hab nun mein Radl mal per Personenwaage gewogen, mit mir drauf 88,9 kg, das Radl also 11,8 kg.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/8/8/8/9/_/large/DSC001321.JPG

Naja, wenn ich geld hab drück ich das ma unter 11kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. August 2009)

danke für die Blumen, dass mit dem Lenker ist nicht durch einfaches umfallen passiert, sondern vor 2 Jahren als ein Franzose und ich uns in Cortina nicht einig waren wer zuerst durch eine Engstelle (Reduzierung von vier Linien auf eine) fahren darf; Ergebnis er in die Büsche ich an der Streckenbegrenzung (Wand) entlanggeschrammt und ein Dritter hat gewonnen-wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich ein Dritter-oder so ähnlich.
Wollte den Lenker eigentlich längst tauschen,aber bis auf den Kratzer hat er keine Beschädigung; ob Lenkerstopfen den Lenker geschützt hätten ist im Prinzip auch egal, Lenker sind ja nicht teuer, außerdem gibt das Patina.
Der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht *******, aber er funktioniert, bei meinem baugleichen Optimo hab ich eine Folie verwendet nur die ist mir leider ausgegangen.

@iggy: meinst du mich?


----------



## gemorje (20. August 2009)




----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2009)

das orbea ist richtig schick!

nur verstehe ich die auswahl der teile nicht so richtig. 
auf der einen seite ne durin und nen orbea rahmen.
auf der anderen seite ritchey wcs parts.

funktionell ist es aber auf jeden fall. teurere parts würden das bike wohl nur leichter machen.


----------



## invincible (20. August 2009)

Das Orbea find ich (bis auf das Ritchey-Geraffel) sehr, sehr schick!


----------



## gemorje (20. August 2009)

Was ist an den WCS Parts auszusetzen?
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Teile Preis/Leistungsmäßig top.
Das Gewicht braucht sich nicht zu verstecken. Der Lenker ist z.B. leichter als das Pendant von Syntace.
Fahre seit 7 Jahren mit WCS und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Das Alma Carbon nächstes Jahr wird mit XX und 8,5 kg aufgebaut 

Das aktuelle hat momentan knapp 10.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2009)

nichts ist an den teilen auszusetzen.
so war das ja auch nicht gemeint!

durin = teuer
ordea rahmen = bestimmt auch teuer

wcs = p/l
xt = p/l

mein rad ist auch nur nach p/l aufgebaut.


----------



## gemorje (20. August 2009)

Achso, jetzt kann ich deine Aussage nachvollziehen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man einen gesunden Mix aus hochpreisigen und p/l-attraktiven Komponenten an sein Rad bauen.

Was bringt z.b. eine XTR- oder geschlitzte KMC-Kette, wenn sie nach 2 Monaten eh wieder ersetzt wird?

Das aktuelle (Orbea Lanza) war sowieso nur fÃ¼r eine Saison gedacht, drum muss es nicht unbedingt 2000â¬ kosten. Als Trainingsrad fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Saison reicht eine XT/WCS-Ausstattung allemal.

Ans Alma 2010 kommt dann allerdings XX/FRM/NoTubes & co


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. August 2009)

Richtig schönes Orbea 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## mc83 (21. August 2009)

ca. 10,4kg mit Computer, Satteltasche, Flaschenhalter,...

Mich wundert wieso das Bild so komisch ausschaut.
Bei mir auf den PC sieht das viel besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (21. August 2009)

...bei mir auf dem Bildschirm sieht es auch schei$$e aus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2009)

die kurbel passt mal gar nicht.


----------



## ICON82 (21. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab nun mein Radl mal per Personenwaage gewogen, mit mir drauf 88,9 kg, das Radl also 11,8 kg.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/8/8/8/9/_/large/DSC001321.JPG
> 
> Naja, wenn ich geld hab drück ich das ma unter 11kg



Außer Sattel, Reifen, Pedale und Barends sind ja unser Räder ziemlich gleich.
Also meins wiegt 11,2 Kg. Deine Pedale scheinen schwer zu sein.  Bei mir fliegt im herbst der Deore Antrieb raus. Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich unter 11 Kg. Wills mal hoffen.


----------



## Sahnie (21. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> die kurbel passt mal gar nicht.



Ist wohl eine Kurbel zur Leistungsmessung. Da ist Optik nicht die Hauptaufgabe. Wenn ich das auf dem verschwommenem Bild richtig deute.


----------



## Scalpi (21. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ist wohl eine Kurbel zur Leistungsmessung. Da ist Optik nicht die Hauptaufgabe. Wenn ich das auf dem verschwommenem Bild richtig deute.



Die SRM Kurbel ist doch der reine Wahnsinn und verdammt teuer.
Herzlich Glückwunsch zu diesen geilen Stück !!!

(Ps. fürn Cannondale kostet die SI SL SRM Kurbel übrigens 7000 -Listenpreis )


----------



## Northern lite (21. August 2009)

wer es braucht....

ne SRM am Rennrad: OK macht bei ernsthaften und konsequenten Training evtl Sinn....aber am MTB halte ich es für relativ sinnfrei

wer auf dem Niveau trainiert.... trainiert eh sehr viel auf dem RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (21. August 2009)

Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein konsequentes Training auf dem Rennrad (bzgl. Puls/Wattbereichen) in einem CC-Rennen nicht unbedingt förderlich ist.
Klar, auf dem Papier mag man seine Form somit ein wenig effizienter verbessern können, aber mit der spezifischen Belastung bei einem Mountainbike(-CC-)-Rennen (kurze, kräftige Antritte), hat ein Rennrad-Dauertraining nicht viel am Hut. Zudem geht bei vermehrtem RR-Training das Gefühl für das Bike und die Fahrtechnik zu einem gewissen Grad flöten.

Ne SRM am Bike macht für mich nur dann Sinn, wenn dieses als Trainingsrad genutzt wird und man damit an langen Bergaufpassagen (->Pässe) oder auf der Rolle trainieren will. Außerdem ist sie viel zu teuer um im täglichen (Wald/Schotter-)Einsatz verheizt zu werden.


----------



## Triturbo (21. August 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


>



Richtig lecker, das Rad 

Mal nebenbei: Wie sieht es eig. mit der Rahmengarantie aus? Ich hab mal gelesen, Orbea gibt lebenslange auf ihre RR Rahmen. So auch bei den MTBs ?


----------



## mc83 (21. August 2009)

Ist eine SRM, stimmt.
Über Sinn oder Unsinn denke ich muß man nicht reden, denn welchen Sinn hat ein MTB mit Starrgabel oder ein HT mit unter 8kg?

Die Leistungsmesser haben jedoch serwohl einen Sinn:
Es gibt beim Training kein ungewolltes verheizen mehr, ich trainiere im richtigen Bereich,...

Zum Preis: es handelt sich um die wired Version, die bekommt man teilweise recht günstig. Lieber fahre ich mit einem "leichten" unauffälligem LRS herum als mit einem SLR der das 3-fache kostet und investiere das "gesparte" Geld in was für mich sinnvolleren.

Gruß


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. August 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> AuÃer Sattel, Reifen, Pedale und Barends sind ja unser RÃ¤der ziemlich gleich.
> Also meins wiegt 11,2 Kg. Deine Pedale scheinen schwer zu sein.  Bei mir fliegt im herbst der Deore Antrieb raus. Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich unter 11 Kg. Wills mal hoffen.



Die wiegen 550g  Aber das ist bei 10â¬ Waage vom Tschibo, von daher.
Die Kurbel ist Ã¼brigens nicht Deore, die M542 ist unter serienlos gelistet. Allerdings ist das Zeug richtig robust, bisher zeigt das nach Ã¼ber 2000km noch quasi keinen VerschleiÃ. Und ich trete wirklich ordentlich rein, die meiste Zeit vorne aufm grÃ¶Ãeten Ritzel.  An sich wÃ¼rde ich echt dabei bleiben.


----------



## gemorje (21. August 2009)

EDIT: Orbea gibt lebenslange Garantie auf ALLE Rahmen, wenn man diese online aktiviert.
--> http://www.orbea.com/de-de/servicios/garantia/Seiten/condiciones.aspx

@mc83:
Sicherlich sind direkte Leistungsdaten am Bike nice to know und in gewissem Maße sinnvoll. Aber mal ehrlich: man braucht doch keine leistungsmessende Kurbel um zu merken, dass man sich verheizt. Dafür reicht schon ne Pulsuhr ausm Aldi.

Stark sind FRM-Kurbeln dann, wenn es darum geht seine Laktatkurve an ganz bestimmten Punkten zu senken, welche zu spezifisch sind, dass sie mit der täglichen Pulsschwankung nicht erfasst werden können....dann trainiert man allerdings lieber auf der Rolle.


----------



## #easy# (22. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hoffe Ihr habt verständnis mit mir das ich meine "neuen" Teile drangemacht habe und sie nun durch die Bilder wieder mal hier zeige 
Kurbel Aerizone X12 (danke Tilo)
Reifen: RORO 2,25 und RARA 2,25
mit 2,5bar sind die Reifen echt die Waffe und man hat jetzt bei dem Bike das Gefühl mit einem Fully unterwegs zu sein 
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei fast genau 10kg und somit hat es bei den Leichtbauern (noch) nix zu suchen, da sprechen wir mal wenn es bei 9kg ist, aber erst mal soll es so bleiben und die Modellbauzeit habe ich schon hinter mir  Fahrbarkeit und Comfort ist mir wichtiger.
gruß
easy


----------



## corfrimor (22. August 2009)

Schönes Rad! Kein Mainstream, funktionell aufgebaut, viel Spaß damit! 

P.S.: Nur die weißen Pedale  Aber die sieht man beim Fahren ja nicht


----------



## Triturbo (22. August 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> EDIT: Orbea gibt lebenslange Garantie auf ALLE Rahmen, wenn man diese online aktiviert.
> --> http://www.orbea.com/de-de/servicios/garantia/Seiten/condiciones.aspx
> [...]



Coole Sache, danke für die Info  (Hätt ich auch selbst nach suchen können...)


----------



## kaycee (22. August 2009)

Das Orbea ist echt schick, gibts da die Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln?
Auf der Homepage steht nichts in der Richtung.


----------



## Kevin N (22. August 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von mir bei der heutigen Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (22. August 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> ca. 10,4kg mit Computer, Satteltasche, Flaschenhalter,...
> 
> Mich wundert wieso das Bild so komisch ausschaut.
> Bei mir auf den PC sieht das viel besser aus!



Obwohl ich nix mit dem 29ziger Trend am Hut habe, so sehe ich doch im Fall deines Radls die Sinnhaftigkeit der großen Räder. Bei derartiger Vorbaulänge und Sattelüberhöhung, wie du sie fährst (brauchst),  sieht die 26ziger Bereifung nicht wirklich schick aus.


----------



## gemorje (22. August 2009)

In meinem Falle kommt der Rahmen von Orbea als Sponsoring.
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es den auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt.
Soweit ich weiß kostet er zwischen 400 und 500.


----------



## chewbacca11 (22. August 2009)

Hier nochmals meins mit anderer Gabel und neuen Mänteln.


----------



## kracchus (22. August 2009)

geländefahrrad alter schule:

*hot chili - zymotic I*


----------



## Domme02 (22. August 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hoffe Ihr habt verständnis mit mir das ich meine "neuen" Teile drangemacht habe und sie nun durch die Bilder wieder mal hier zeige
> Kurbel Aerizone X12 (danke Tilo)
> Reifen: RORO 2,25 und RARA 2,25
> ...


hast du nicht beim letzten post gesagt, dass du eine andere Gabel verbauen wolltest??


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. August 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


>



aber das Beste ist doch der Rahmen...

joe


----------



## Radler01 (22. August 2009)

...jetzt mit Lefty carbon SL


----------



## #easy# (23. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hast du nicht beim letzten post gesagt, dass du eine andere Gabel verbauen wolltest??



ja wird auch noch, aber erst mal wird es so bleiben, ich denke zu Weihnachten werde ich mir eine neue holen....

gruß
Easy


----------



## Binar (23. August 2009)

am donnerstag ist es endlich fertig geworden.
gestern die erste ausfahrt - fühlt sich gut an 9,82.
soll aber noch etwas fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (23. August 2009)

kracchus schrieb:


> geländefahrrad alter schule:
> 
> *hot chili - zymotic I*


Trari trara,die Post ist da.Den Joke ham bestimmt schon einige gemacht,oder?


----------



## ICON82 (23. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die wiegen 550g  Aber das ist bei 10 Waage vom Tschibo, von daher.
> Die Kurbel ist übrigens nicht Deore, die M542 ist unter serienlos gelistet. Allerdings ist das Zeug richtig robust, bisher zeigt das nach über 2000km noch quasi keinen Verschleiß. Und ich trete wirklich ordentlich rein, die meiste Zeit vorne aufm größeten Ritzel.  An sich würde ich echt dabei bleiben.



Ja ich weiß, ist noch unter Deore.  Kennt aber normal eh kein Schwein. Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich dann drauf mache. XT ist mir zu langweilig.
Da gibts so ein paar schicke von Aerozine. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ist noch unter Deore.  Kennt aber normal eh kein Schwein. Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich dann drauf mache. XT ist mir zu langweilig.
> Da gibts so ein paar schicke von Aerozine. Aber mal schauen.



Hätte der TÜV an meinem Auto nicht erhebliche Mängel erkannt, hätte ich scho die XT drauf. Taugt mir optisch und hält sich ne Weile.

Die M542 ist meines Wissens nach über Deore, Deore müsste die M532 sein, die ist 60g schwerer.

http://www.velovert.com/SUMO-VTT/7940/Shimano-M542

http://www.velovert.com/SUMO-VTT/9604/Shimano-Deore---M532

Bei der XT würd ich aber auch nur 80g sparen, das ist es mir an sich gar nicht wert. Eventuell gönne ich mir ne Race Face Evolve, wenn die irgendwie zum BB92 Einpresslager passt.

http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/4/

Ist nen Tick leichter und recht schick wie ich finde. Außerdem auch für den Allmountain Einsatz gedacht, d.h. sie passt ganz gut zu den Plattformpedalen *g*


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Bei der XT würd ich aber auch nur 80g sparen, das ist es mir an sich gar nicht wert. Eventuell gönne ich mir ne Race Face Evolve, wenn die irgendwie zum BB92 Einpresslager passt.
> 
> http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/4/
> 
> Ist nen Tick leichter und recht schick wie ich finde. Außerdem auch für den Allmountain Einsatz gedacht, d.h. sie passt ganz gut zu den Plattformpedalen *g*



Da muss ich jetzt ein bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache machen, tschuldigung. Die RF ist ganz nett, aber optisch m.M.n. kein Vergleich zur alten. Schau mal in meine Signatur, ich verkaufe eine der alten, mit den ausgefrästen Schriftzügen. Optisch und funktionell top, mir ist sie aber zu schwer . Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das mit Kompatibilität zu BB92 aussieht. Das Ding (auch die neue) ist normal kompatibel zu Shimano HT2.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt ein bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache machen, tschuldigung. Die RF ist ganz nett, aber optisch m.M.n. kein Vergleich zur alten. Schau mal in meine Signatur, ich verkaufe eine der alten, mit den ausgefrästen Schriftzügen. Optisch und funktionell top, mir ist sie aber zu schwer . Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das mit Kompatibilität zu BB92 aussieht. Das Ding (auch die neue) ist normal kompatibel zu Shimano HT2.



Jo da sist so ne Sache, ich hätt gern ne Liste mit zu BB92 kompatiblen Kurbeln, weil ich da selber nicht so ganz fit bin. Aber da der TÜV erhebliche Mängel am Auto erkannt hat, wird es derzeit eh nix mit Radl aufmotzen


----------



## DerAugsburger (24. August 2009)

So, 

hier mal meins.
Ist zwar im prinzip noch nichts umgebaut, doch Pläne gibt es schon!
Bald hat es die 1000Km voll, ich kam nicht sehr oft zum Biken. Demnoch fährt es sich wunderbar.





___________

gruß

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (24. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hätte der TÜV an meinem Auto nicht erhebliche Mängel erkannt, hätte ich scho die XT drauf. Taugt mir optisch und hält sich ne Weile.
> 
> Die M542 ist meines Wissens nach über Deore, Deore müsste die M532 sein, die ist 60g schwerer.
> 
> ...



verstehe nicht so ganz? die XT ist deutlich leichter als die Race Face und technisch um Welten überlegen - allein schon das Klemmsystem. fand die Evolve auch sehr schick und bin sie ne Zeit lang gefahren, weil sie optisch so gut passte. nun bin ich von Race Face kuriert und hab wieder ne XT dran. endlich kein Spiel mehr, kein knacken mehr, keine Nerven mehr lassen. totale Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. August 2009)

Ja die Evolve in schwarz weiß rot würde halt farblich zum radl passen. Aber klar, die XT geht problemlos mit dem Einpresslager und ich kenne die von meinem Stevens X(musste nach vier Jahren und knapp 20000km runter, wegen der Kettenblätter und nun hab ich wegen der Optik die SLX dran).

Gewicht ist an sich irrelevant


----------



## Jaypeare (24. August 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> bin ich von Race Face kuriert und hab wieder ne XT dran. endlich kein Spiel mehr, kein knacken mehr, keine Nerven mehr lassen. totale Fehlkonstruktion.



Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der mit dem Ding null Probleme hatte? Da hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht. 

Ernsthaft, die Montage ist verglichen mit Shimano ein Krampf und will sehr sorgfältig ausgeführt werden. Das hohe Anzugsdrehmoment der Kurbelschraube ist unbedingt zu beachten, sonst lockert sie sich mit der Zeit. Nachdem ich sie einmal ordentlich montiert hatte -> top.


----------



## Piktogramm (24. August 2009)

Zu RaceFace Kurbeln:
Nachdem ich sie das erstemal ordentlich selbst montiert hatte kam der Regen und als jener wieder Ging nahm er das Tretlager mit.

Ansonsten ist die Montage gegen Shimanos System wirklich nicht spaßig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. August 2009)

Gut die Montage wäre ohnehin meinem Händler überlassen. Von der Evolve würde ich zumindest denken, dass sie einiges mitmacht, schließlich ist die nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt und neben XC auch für den AM-Einsatz bestimmt.
Lager wäre bei Lapierre ohnehin ein BB92 Einpresslager, keine Ahnung ob das zusammen mit der Race Face schneller hops geht


----------



## a-communication (25. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der mit dem Ding null Probleme hatte? Da hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht.
> 
> Ernsthaft, die Montage ist verglichen mit Shimano ein Krampf und will sehr sorgfältig ausgeführt werden. Das hohe Anzugsdrehmoment der Kurbelschraube ist unbedingt zu beachten, sonst lockert sie sich mit der Zeit. Nachdem ich sie einmal ordentlich montiert hatte -> top.



Bist nicht der einzige...hab nach ner Evolve XC mit Isis Innenlager jetzt seit nem Jahr ne Deus XC und kann nur sagen


----------



## SingleLight (25. August 2009)

Also das alles hier kann ich bestätigen, jetzt wo alles passt funktioniert meine Evolve sehr gut! Am Anfang hatte ich es auch das sich die Kurbelschraube löste, aber ordentlich angezogen ist seit 2000 km alles fest, man sollte nur die Einbauanweisung mit den Spacern auf der Kurbelachse beachten, bei mir fehlte nämlich eine, da Kurbel gebraucht gekauft.





Gruß
Christian


----------



## Onkel Heiner (26. August 2009)

Anhang anzeigen 170897Anhang anzeigen 170895

Dieses Bike ist zu verkaufen
ca. 800 Km
1/2 Jahr alt
Gewicht 10,5 KG
Scandium-Rahmen
Crossmax ST Tubeless Felgen mit Schwalbe Bereifung
XTR-Dual-Control Schalt-Bremseinheit
XTR-Bremsen
XT- Umwerfer und Schaltwerk
Thomson Sattelstütze
Sattel Selle italie SLR
Mom. entgegen Foto 2-fach Kurbel von KCNC montiert mit 42/29
Ritchey WCS Anbauteile in weiss
Lenkerhörnchen in weiss habe ich auch dazu

Bei Interesse kontaktiert mich einfach per mail: heiner


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2009)

Update von meinem Tourer, die finale Ausbaustufe ist erreicht. Als Griffe habe ich zurzeit wieder die Syntace Moto drauf und vor langen Touren werden ich einfach die Ergons draufschrauben, ist ja nur eine Sachen von wenigen Minuten (bei Gelegenheit werde ich noch die einen oder anderen Griffe testen).

Bremse ist nun die Hope Tech X2 mit V/H 183er Scheiben. Die Tech X2 macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck und geht trotz Einbremsphase schon richtig gut zur Sache und wird mit jedem Kilometer noch besser wird.

Das Bike geht verdammt gut und das auch wenn es härter zur Sache geht, hier spielt der mögliche 140 mm Federweg vorne und hinten seine Stärken aus, da kommt schon ein bisschen Freeridefeeling auf


----------



## chri55 (26. August 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Am Anfang hatte ich es auch das sich die Kurbelschraube löste, aber ordentlich angezogen ist seit 2000 km alles fest



bei mir hatte sich die Schraube nicht gelöst (wär ja noch schöner) sondern das axiale Spiel war nicht wegzubekommen. das wiederum führte zu ständigem Knacken und mein XTR Innenlager hat die Aktion auch ziemlich schlecht weggesteckt. nie wieder. bei Shimano muss man die Kurbel einfach nur dranstecken und festziehen - dann ist erstmal für die nächsten zigtausend Kilometer Ruhe. (meine das System als solches und nicht die Verschleißteile)
die Innenlagerqualität kann man bei Race Face auch vergessen. 

zu allem kommt, dass Shimano generell leichter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (26. August 2009)

Mein Element nach dem Biebermarathon. Deutlich sauberer als nach Wombach . Da ich mir ein Flatline dazugeholt habe, bin ich erstmal blank. Geplant sind aber als nächstes ein weißer SLR Carbonia und ein Race Face Next SL Lenker. Bin ab und zu sogar am überlegen ob Hörnchen sinnvoll sind. In großer Ferne träume ich von einer weißen Deus XC und einer Formula R1


----------



## IGGY (27. August 2009)

Onkel Heiner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 170897Anhang anzeigen 170895
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 170898Dieses Bike ist zu verkaufen
> ca. 800 Km
> ...


Sorry! Aber das ist doch hier kein Verkaufsthread


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. August 2009)

@Giuliano

Das Rocky Rockt ! Die Farbkombi und die Geometrie finde ich sehr schön. Sieht nach einem sorglosbike aus. Den gleichen Sattel habe ich auch drauf und nach 5km tut mir schon dermaßen der A***h weh. Unerklärlich wie man mit dem Ding nen Marathon fahren kann

@Ge!st

Das Rot finde ich sehr schön, generell ein sehr schönes Bike. Einzig die Pedalen mit den Schlaufen finde ich unschön. Da würde ich Klickis draufmachen. Aber sonst

VG
Marco


----------



## ICON82 (27. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Update von meinem Tourer, die finale Ausbaustufe ist erreicht. Als Griffe habe ich zurzeit wieder die Syntace Moto drauf und vor langen Touren werden ich einfach die Ergons draufschrauben, ist ja nur eine Sachen von wenigen Minuten (bei Gelegenheit werde ich noch die einen oder anderen Griffe testen).
> 
> Bremse ist nun die Hope Tech X2 mit V/H 183er Scheiben. Die Tech X2 macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck und geht trotz Einbremsphase schon richtig gut zur Sache und wird mit jedem Kilometer noch besser wird.
> 
> Das Bike geht verdammt gut und das auch wenn es härter zur Sache geht, hier spielt der mögliche 140 mm Federweg vorne und hinten seine Stärken aus, da kommt schon ein bisschen Freeridefeeling auf



Du hast die Pedalen vergessen.  Sonst aber schick dat Ding.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (27. August 2009)

Diese Nicolai Rahmen, ich könnt mich immer wieder neu verlieben. Ich würde töten für den Rahmen


----------



## Oliver W. (27. August 2009)

Mein Storck


----------



## Northern lite (27. August 2009)

fein fein... endlich mal wieder ein schickes Storck...

nur vielleicht etwas wenig Sattelüberhöhung...


----------



## SingleLight (27. August 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> fein fein... endlich mal wieder ein schickes Storck...
> 
> nur vielleicht etwas wenig Sattelüberhöhung...



??? Ich habe mich eher gefragt, ist der Rahmen so groß das er keine braucht, dann aber wieder gesehen das der Vorbau ganz schön lang ist.
Oder war das mit der Sattelüberhöhung ironisch gemeint?


----------



## Kevin N (27. August 2009)

Um zur Eisdiele zugelangen, braucht man den Sattel doch nicht ausfahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (27. August 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Giuliano
> 
> Das Rocky Rockt ! Die Farbkombi und die Geometrie finde ich sehr schön. Sieht nach einem sorglosbike aus. Den gleichen Sattel habe ich auch drauf und nach 5km tut mir schon dermaßen der A***h weh. Unerklärlich wie man mit dem Ding nen Marathon fahren kann
> 
> ...



thx. Der Sattel sieht so bequem aus. Mir geht der Kackstift vorm SLR wegen Gemütlichkeit. Denke die werden sich auch was bei gedacht haben bei dem Preis das der passen muss


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (27. August 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> fein fein... endlich mal wieder ein schickes Storck...
> 
> nur vielleicht etwas wenig Sattelüberhöhung...




wenn ich das mal so richtig gelesen habe sind die rahmen heute so gebaut das man keine sattelüberhöhung mehr braucht??


----------



## ewoq (27. August 2009)

da hast du falsch gelesen


----------



## gemorje (27. August 2009)

Hier mal das Orbea noch in Aktion (mit Fahrer  )


----------



## Triturbo (27. August 2009)

Tolle Fotos! Zum Rad sagte ich ja bereits, dass es mir sehr gefällt.


----------



## Gottsfeld (27. August 2009)

Die Fotos sind wirklich top!
Zum Bike: Stimmig und sinnvoll aufgebaut, allerdings wirkt es etwas langweilig (weißer Rahmen mit roten Farbtupfer+Durin+Dt-Swiss LRS+XT/X.0). Aber trotzdem absolut renntauglich (und das ist ja nunmal das wichtigste!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (27. August 2009)

Wie kommen solche Fotos ohne sichtliche Kompression der Gabel zustande? Hat der Fotograf DEN magic Finger?


----------



## gemorje (27. August 2009)

Das frag ich mich auch grad...iss mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Scheint echt so zu sein...
Hier noch eins mit Kompression:


----------



## morph027 (27. August 2009)

Geile Bilder, geiles Bike! Aber an der Landetechnik auf 2 Rädern muss noch gearbeitet werden


----------



## Hamburger Jung (27. August 2009)

War Lockout drin oder warum federt die Gabel null ein ?  Sonst klasse Bilder, anscheinend war die Landung so gedacht


----------



## Splatter666 (27. August 2009)

Ei, das sieht man doch, die Gabel is direkt vor dem Einfedern. Der Reifen beginnt grad mit dem Komprimieren...
Das Bild muss echt genau zu dem Zeitpunkt geschossen sein, an dem das Vorderrad aufschlägt. In jedem Fall eine tolle Serie...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## ElTigre (27. August 2009)

wenn ich nicht auf meinem freerider sitze, fahre ich gerne mal leichtes gelände mit meinem raleigh devil. ein gutes altes starrbike mit titanrahmen:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. August 2009)

Selbst Strafgefangenen steht täglich ein Hofgang zu - das könntest Du doch Deinem Schätzchen auch mal gönnen und dabei ein paar richtige Bilder machen.


----------



## EvilEvo (29. August 2009)

ElTigre schrieb:


> ein gutes altes starrbike mit titanrahmen:



Bei den Ausfallenden handelt es sich unter Garantie nicht um Titan. Erst recht nicht wenn Raleigh draufsteht. Schon allein die Gepäckträger-Aufnahmen sagen alles.


----------



## Northern lite (29. August 2009)

ich vermute es handelt sich um dieses unsägliche Titanal, das es ne weile gab...

das hatte zwar das Wort Titan im Namen aber ansonsten nichts weiter damit zu tun... war eine Alulegierung...

bei dem Rohrmaterial sind den Besitzern ja reihenweise die Rohre längs aufgeplatzt


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. August 2009)

@gemorje: Schick, ich werd ohne Klickies wohl nie hüpfen lernen 
Was für Handschuhe hast Du da denn an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (29. August 2009)

Die hier:O Neal Revolution 08
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Sahnie (29. August 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich vermute es handelt sich um dieses unsägliche Titanal, das es ne weile gab...
> 
> das hatte zwar das Wort Titan im Namen aber ansonsten nichts weiter damit zu tun... war eine Alulegierung...
> 
> bei dem Rohrmaterial sind den Besitzern ja reihenweise die Rohre längs aufgeplatzt



Ich kann mich auch an geklebte Titanrahmen erinnern. Das ist wohl einer davon, bei dem nur die Hauptrohre aus Titan bestehen. Geklebt in Muffen wie die alten Alan oder Vitus-Rahmen.


----------



## chewbacca11 (30. August 2009)




----------



## ElTigre (30. August 2009)

zu dem titan, alu oder was auch immer rad... 

ich habs für einen extrem kleinen preis bekommen, es ist schön leicht und rollt prima! ich fahr es ja nur auf harmlosen schotterstrecken und im leichten gelände. für andere anforderungen hab ich ja noch andere räder.

und solange das teil zuverlässig fährt....


----------



## EvilEvo (30. August 2009)

Von mir aus solls sich gut fahren, wenn du damit klar kommst, und es für deine Nebeneinsätze reicht, dann ist alles bestens. Find das Bike auch nicht schlimm, und wenn würd ichs dir nicht sagen^^. Mich hat nur "Titan" die relativ einfachen ollen Teile und vor allem die Rohre am Hinterbau stutzig gemacht. Ich finds aber sehr interessant, wie manche Hersteller edles Titan misshandeln um das Rad "Titanrad" zu nennen, nja Ride On!

Das GT gefällt mir ganz gut, noch eine Louise FR hinten und eine neue Kurbel, dann


----------



## Dynatechrider (30. August 2009)

ElTigre schrieb:


> zu dem titan, alu oder was auch immer rad...
> 
> ich habs für einen extrem kleinen preis bekommen, es ist schön leicht und rollt prima! ich fahr es ja nur auf harmlosen schotterstrecken und im leichten gelände. für andere anforderungen hab ich ja noch andere räder.
> 
> und solange das teil zuverlässig fährt....




Handelt sich um einen Raleigh Dynatech MT4 Rahmen aus 1993, die Hautrohre und Kettenstrebe sind Titan sonst Manganmolybdän,daher niedriges Gewicht und guter Flex. Die Rahmen wurden in England in Handarbeit gefertigt. Im damaligen Grundig CC Worldcup wurden solche Rahmen unter Anderem von Berry Clark und Carolin Alexander gefahren.


----------



## chewbacca11 (30. August 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das GT gefällt mir ganz gut, noch eine Louise FR hinten und eine neue Kurbel, dann



kurbel wird noch solange gefahren bis es nicht mehr geht.
Als nächstes is erstmal eine weiße Suntour Epicon an der reihe.


----------



## Tundra HT (30. August 2009)

Mal ein Bild von der Heutigen Ausfahrt in meiner Homezone.
Stevens on Mars.



Und am Höchsten/Bodensee


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. August 2009)

Dein "Schnäppchen" sieht echt hübsch aus! Hast du die Gabelkrone pulvern lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (30. August 2009)

Hier mein Endstadium, nun mit Disk, die Bremsen packen nach 100 km nun richtig zu, heute hätte es mich schon nach einem
Sprung und anschließender Abbremsung fast aus dem Sattel geworfen
Bin jetzt richtig zufrieden mit dem Ding, macht richtig Spaß damit durch den Wald zu rasen

Gruß
Christian

p.s. Leitung der Vorderradbremse wird noch gekürzt!


----------



## morph027 (30. August 2009)

@Tundra HT: Ich verstehe die Wippenkonstruktion, muss aber sagen, dass diese nicht ganz so filigran wie bei den Litevillern oder selbst Rose-Bikes aussieht. Ansonsten schickes Bike! Warum hast du vorn an der Felge noch Decals?


----------



## Tundra HT (30. August 2009)

@FlowinFlo

Nö, ich hatte ja zuerst eine 80mm Gabel drin, nur ist das Rad bergab sehr nervös vom Lenkverhalten gewesen. Jetzt habe ich das Disc Only Casting von der 80er Skareb auf eine Standrohreinheit von einer 100er Canti Skareb gesteckt. Jetzt fährt der Bock besser bergab.
@SingleLight
Schönes Nox!!
@morph027
Hinten sind auch noch Decals, nur sitzen die bei den alten Crossmax seitenverkehrt.


----------



## HILLKILLER (30. August 2009)

@SingleLight: Sieht echt nich schlecht aus, vom Aufbau gut gewählt und endlich mal wieder DER Sattel verbaut, machts gleich noch sympatischer -> zu meinem Rad rüberschaut  Nur irgendwie find ich die Aufkleber der Gabel etwas zu auffällig, entweder gelbe oder ganz ohne würde den Augen viel mehr bringen, sieht einfach stimmiger aus.

Gruß.


----------



## SingleLight (31. August 2009)

Hi,
danke für die Komplimente, die roten Socken vorne finde ich nicht ganz so schlimm, sieht in Natura auch mit den kleinen roten
Akzenten nicht so auffällig aus. Ganz schwarz fände ich auch besser, aber ich glaube (habe es noch nicht genau geprüft),
die Aufkleber sind unter dem Klarlack?!
Der Sattel ist einfach nur genial, fährt sich super, hätte ich als ich ihn in der Hand hatte nicht gedacht

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jaypeare (31. August 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hier mein Endstadium, nun mit Disk, die Bremsen packen nach 100 km nun richtig zu, heute hätte es mich schon nach einem
> Sprung und anschließender Abbremsung fast aus dem Sattel geworfen
> Bin jetzt richtig zufrieden mit dem Ding, macht richtig Spaß damit durch den Wald zu rasen



Standardspruch: Die silberne Kurbel stört, weil (fast) alles andere schwarz ist. Sonst ein schönes Bike. Du bist recht groß, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (31. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Standardspruch: Die silberne Kurbel stört, weil (fast) alles andere schwarz ist. Sonst ein schönes Bike. Du bist recht groß, oder?



Jo, die Kurbel ist halt ein Kompromiss, Preis/Leistung und Nutzen finde ich gut. Wenn es eine ganz schwarze XT gäbe, wäre die schon dran
Eine Schwarze Kurbel bleibt ja meist auch nicht schwarz, nach einige Zeit sieht die auch nicht mehr so toll aus.
Bin so 192 cm, neee ich glaube heute eher 191, da man ja mit dem Alter schrumpft

Gruß
Christian


----------



## morph027 (31. August 2009)

Dann nimm die Hone  Die ist schwarz und nur minimal schwerer....


----------



## Piktogramm (31. August 2009)

Aerozin Kurbeln, gibt es in schwarz. Je nachdem wie schwer du bist super fahrbar. Sollen etwas weicher sein als XT & Co was aber erst bei höheren Fahrergewichten ab ~75kg auffällig sein soll.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. August 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Aerozin Kurbeln, gibt es in schwarz. Je nachdem wie schwer du bist super fahrbar. Sollen etwas weicher sein als XT & Co was aber erst bei höheren Fahrergewichten ab ~75kg auffällig sein soll.



Kann ich bestätigen. Dass sie super fahrbar sind, nicht dass sie weich sind. hab die FX-Version mit Stahlachse an 2 Bikes im Einsatz, die fühlen sich sehr steif an. Optik ist m.M.n. auch gelungen, wirkt durchaus hochwertig. Gewicht (mit Alu-Keblaschrauben) ziemlich genau 800g inkl. Innenlager.

Truvativ Stylo in schwarz wäre auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## IceQ- (31. August 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch grad...iss mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
> Scheint echt so zu sein...
> Hier noch eins mit Kompression:


 

Du hast ein wunderschönes Fahrrad und nebenbei passt du auch noch optisch perfekt dazu. Gratuliere du bist eine Einheit (für mich) mit dem Fahrrad  So soll es sein


----------



## Focusracer (1. September 2009)

Leute wie bekomme ich die bilder hier rein krieg das iwie nicht fertig :s
kann jemand dies erklaeren?


----------



## Tundra HT (1. September 2009)

Unter den Bildern in deinem Album ist eine Zeile wo BBCode ein und ausblenden steht, die anklicken und dann die gewünschte Bildgröße markieren. Dann rechten Mausklick darauf, und auf kopieren gehen.
Dann im Beitrag verfassen auf das Postkarten Symbol klicken und dort einfügen. Dann machst du noch die IMG´s davor und danach weg und schon isses drin



So halt!!
Muß der Dämpfer wirklich so sitzen, oder drehst du den noch rum??


----------



## Northern lite (1. September 2009)

der Hosenschutzring an der Kurbel und die Scheibe zwischen Kassette und Speichen gehen ja sowas von gar nicht...

absolute Disqualifikation hier...


----------



## Focusracer (1. September 2009)

zuerst ein grosses dankeschön für die erklaerung 
und für den schutz und so xD das ist ein altes bild 
der ist schon lange weg also


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. September 2009)

Ich weiß ich bin hier falsch aber hier werden die meisten Leute mal reinschaun.

Kann mir einer mal sagen wie ich bei meiner Magura Louise Fr 2006 (kurzer arm) den Druckpunkt einstellen kann OHNE Öl nachzufüllen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (3. September 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin hier falsch aber hier werden die meisten Leute mal reinschaun.
> 
> Kann mir einer mal sagen wie ich bei meiner Magura Louise Fr 2006 (kurzer arm) den Druckpunkt einstellen kann OHNE Öl nachzufüllen?!


hier hat aber wahrscheinlich keiner lust dir dazu zu antworten.
Geh am Besten ins Bremsen unterforum. Da wird dir schon geholfen.


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hier hat aber wahrscheinlich keiner lust dir dazu zu antworten.
> Geh am Besten ins Bremsen unterforum. Da wird dir schon geholfen.


>

hab ich schon geschrieben aber da wird es etwas länger dauern bis mir geantwortet wird.
Könnte ja sein das es hier einer weiß und mir mal ebn ne antwort geben kann.


----------



## Northern lite (3. September 2009)

ich würde hier auf diese Frage schon aus Prinzip nicht antworten....

warum gibt es wohl die einzelnen Forenbereiche?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2009)

/signed


----------



## Fabian93 (3. September 2009)

Nochmal mein Würfel:


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2009)

Gut brauchbar.
Sattel, Stütze und Spacerturm find' ich nicht so toll. Willst du eigentlich nicht noch einmal die Verlegung des Tachokabels überdenken?


----------



## blubie (4. September 2009)

ich würds ja mal um die Bremsleitung wickeln, das sieht meistens gut aus und ist auch sicher stabiler


----------



## Hänschen (4. September 2009)

Computer auf den Vorbau und das Kabel ab durchs Steuerrohr, müsste doch eigentlich gehen oder?


----------



## kingberger (4. September 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin hier falsch aber hier werden die meisten Leute mal reinschaun.



Die Logik hinter deiner Aussage ist super... 
Und du hast nicht mal dein Bike gepostet, vielleicht würde sich ja dann wer erbarmen dir doch noch zu antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (4. September 2009)

Spacerturm ist mittlerweile auf einen geschrumpft,bin noch am herumprobieren.
Sattel und Sütze werden wenn mal wieder Geld da ist getauscht,mir persönlich gefallen die nicht,außerem sind die Sackschwer.

Tacho kommt bald ein neuer,dann wird auch das kabel anders verlegt.

Langsam aber sicher wirds,auch wenns dauert


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2009)

Leitung durch den Schaft verlegen erfordert das Weglassen von Kralle und Kappe, es sei denn man will so ein taugliches Geschwür aus dem DDD-Bereich.
Bremsleitung ist schon der richtige Ansatz.
Diese Sattel/Sattelstützen-Kombi gab's schon seit mind. 2004 bei Cube.


----------



## Fabian93 (4. September 2009)

> Diese Sattel/Sattelstützen-Kombi gab's schon seit mind. 2004 bei Cube.



Kann gut sein,630g sagt die Waage,da wird abgespeckt


----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2009)

Quantec SLR









mit kleinen Updates








Bessere Bilder folgen.


----------



## maddda (4. September 2009)

Soo dann will ich auch mal...ist fast komplett neu aufgebaut, nur die Gabel(Manitou R7) fehlt noch, weil sie leider noch net geliefert wurde


----------



## Focusracer (4. September 2009)

focus fire edge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. September 2009)

Focus Bud...aktuell wird der Rahmen im Bud Team verbaut


----------



## Focusracer (4. September 2009)

juuut xD
ich hab das fire edge sieht fast gleich aus 
auch von 2008^^


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (5. September 2009)

Aktuelle Pics meines Cube HPC Elites:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Greetz an die Hardtail-Gemeinde


----------



## Focusracer (5. September 2009)

die laufräder mit reife die sehen soo hot aus


----------



## Piktogramm (5. September 2009)

Du bist nicht zufällig Paris Hilton die alles hot findet was irgendwie glitzert? Mir ist es zu bunt


----------



## Domme02 (5. September 2009)

ich finds geil. (oder auch "hot")
nur die Reifen, die Felgenaufkleber und die endteure und trotzdem nicht leichte Sattelstütze gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## chri55 (5. September 2009)

die P6 ist neben Thomson mMn eine der schönsten Stützen überhaupt. aber zu schwer ist sie, da hast du recht.


----------



## Focusracer (5. September 2009)

Alter -.- 
totenstille keine lacht pikogramm hat ein witz gemacht^^

das rad ist geil wegen den mavic felgen und den nobbis ok?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2009)

ist schon ne schicke rennmaschine, aber ich hätte entweder die ritchey oder syntace linie komplett durchgezogen.
hoffentlich sind die reifen bald runter und es kommen ganz schwarze drauf.

ohne blitz sieht das rad schon anders aus.
die aufkleber sind so einfach too much für mich. (stehe eher auf schlicht.) 
so wäre der rahmen auch mehr im mittelpunkt.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. September 2009)

Ich mag leute die "Alter" in ihrem Satzbau dekorativ einbauen. Das zeugt von Sprachgewandtheit und unterstreicht jede Aussage.

Abgesehen davon ist es mir egal wie genial du die Aufkleber und die dazu unpassend (Schriftzug bitte mittig zu den Aufklebern -.-) findest. ICH finde das Radl trotzdem zu bunt daran ändert deine Meinung so viel wie meine Meinung an deiner.

Zur P6, es sollen ja neue P6 kommen vielleicht werden die leichter. Ansonsten sind die Dinger leider wirklich schwer und sind nach meinem Empfinden sonst aus keinem Grund zB ner Easton vor zu ziehen (leichter, etwa gleich stabil sowie gleich teuer bei ebenfalls praktikablem Klemmsystem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (5. September 2009)

die Reifen sind schon richtg ausgerichtet...

der schriftzug der Reifen ist mittig über dem Ventil...so wie es sich gehört


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. September 2009)

Aber die Easton hat doch im Test so schlecht abgeschnitten!


----------



## corfrimor (5. September 2009)

Focusracer schrieb:


> die laufräder mit reife die sehen soo hot aus



 bussibussi 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Quantec SLR



Das Quantec ist super.


----------



## CrossTec (5. September 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Leitung durch den Schaft verlegen erfordert das Weglassen von Kralle und Kappe, es sei denn man will so ein taugliches Geschwür aus dem DDD-Bereich.
> Bremsleitung ist schon der richtige Ansatz.
> Diese Sattel/Sattelstützen-Kombi gab's schon seit mind. 2004 bei Cube.



Nö! Kabel abzwicken, Enden abisolieren, durch einen Spalt der Kralle durchschieben und wieder zusammen kleben/löten. Danach die Lötstelle mit Isoband umwickeln und im Steuerrohr verschwinden lassen. Ferdich!


----------



## morph027 (5. September 2009)

Ja, aber was mit der Kappe?


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ja, aber was mit der Kappe?




weglassen oder wen man sie unbedingt draufhaben will ein kleines loch reinbohren.
aber das ist der ganzeaufwand nicht wert.
Dan lieber einen Funk fahrradcomputer kaufen!


----------



## Scalpi (5. September 2009)

Das Cube finde ich echt langweilig !!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. September 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> weglassen oder wen man sie unbedingt draufhaben will ein kleines loch reinbohren.
> aber das ist der ganzeaufwand nicht wert.
> Dan lieber einen Funk fahrradcomputer kaufen!



Oder einfach das Kabel vernünftig verlegen...


----------



## sunabar (5. September 2009)

Familienzuwachs ;-)





Zwar gebraucht aber guter Zustand und bis auf die Kurbel noch die gute alte XTR 952


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (5. September 2009)

Der Rahmen hat ne schicke Farbe, gefällt mir!

Mein Umbau von Hardtail auf Fully (oh Mann, was ein Fahrgefühl *g*):





Nicht besonders schick oder mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut, nur Farbanpassung vorgenommen. Dafür macht das Fahren Spass 

Ich überlege noch, ob ich die Achsen- und Sattelklemmen blau eloxieren lasse. Aber den Rahmenton triffts wahrscheinlich nicht, also eher nicht.


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

so - dann auch mal mein Bike =)

Bulls Sharptail 1 CUSTOM

nach artgerechter Haltung



nachm Putzen 


 



In den nächsten Wochen steht die SHIMANO HONE als Kurbel an und die neue SHIMANO LX V-BRAKE für hinten.


----------



## Focusracer (5. September 2009)

bullspilot da^^
putz mal deine kassete

und wie doof ist das den nur vorne  brems disks zu haben -.-
montier mal hinen auch die gleiche wie forne dann ist es gut
wenn du rennen fährst solltest du auch einen harten sattel kaufen!
nd wür mal die gleichen reifen drauf tun un keine fat albert sondern rocket ron oder so^^


----------



## Focusracer (5. September 2009)

Find ich superr das teil :d


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

hehe ^^ Kassette hinten ist ne Deore und wird mit HONE Kurbel zusammen gewechselt  der hintere Reifen wird danach och 'n NN oder vorne NN und hinten RoRo und die hintere V-Brake liegt daran, dass der Rahmen hinten keine Disc-Aufnahme hat  und so geht es auch - ne Bremse hinten muss nur zum blockieren sein ^^


----------



## Focusracer (5. September 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ne schicke Farbe, gefällt mir!
> 
> Mein Umbau von Hardtail auf Fully (oh Mann, was ein Fahrgefühl *g*):
> 
> ...


  Find ich toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (5. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> der hintere Reifen wird danach och 'n NN oder vorne NN und hinten RoRo



roro hinten würde ich nicht machen. da bist du mit einem rara besser bedient!


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

aber der RoRo soll doch mehr Grip haben als der RaRa??? ich bin eben eher noch bissl auf Grip aus - daher auch der FA


----------



## Tundra HT (5. September 2009)

Focuspilot, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht....
Lerne mal richtig schreiben !!


----------



## Trottel (5. September 2009)

So, hier mal meins.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/458856]
	
[/URL]

Demnächst wird die Schaltung gegen XT/SLX zeugs ersetzt.


----------



## Domme02 (6. September 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Focuspilot, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte....


im Keller fi*ke*!!


zum Gt:     von den farben her ist das Bike echt stimmig aber ich kann mal wieder nicht verstehen warum vorne Scheibe aber hinten nur Felge.  Außerdem solltest du noch ein bisschen geld in vernünftige Reifen investieren die Performance Line kann mit der Evo nicht mithalten.


----------



## Focusracer (6. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> im Kellem ****e*!!



wat is los xDD


----------



## EvilEvo (6. September 2009)

Vorne Disk und hinten V-Brake ist doch cool, wenn du die Hinterradbremse eh kaum benutzt, ist es eine günstige Alternative. Der Bulls-Rahmen hat doch hinten eh keine Disc-Aufnahme. Ausserdem ist diese Bremsenkombi mal was anderes und ich bin davon auch überzeugt.
Am Bulls könnten mal neue Kurbel, Sattel und Stütze kommen, aber ich denk mal, das liegt am Geldmangel^^. Auch das GT sind gut aus, nur die Bremse vorne sieht billig aus.
Zum Fat Albert kann ich nichts sagen, aber wer mit einen RoRo am Hinterrad nicht klar kommt, kann einfach nicht fahren. Der Reifen beisst wie´s Böse und bringt Traktion ohne Ende, jeder Nasser und grober die Piste umso mehr steigert sich der Grip noch. Mit dem RaRa klebste doch nur aufm Boden, das kostet einfach nur Kraft und Geschwindigkeit. Mir ist der RaRa viel zu langweilig. RoRo hat genauso viel Grip, läuft aber einfach schneller und ist wendiger.

Und weil´s so schön ist, bring ich auch mal ein Bild von ´nem Bike mit Disc vorne und V-Brake hinten:



Bike ist zwar nicht mehr mein Eigentum, aber egal.


----------



## Kaprado (6. September 2009)




----------



## Fusion-Racer (6. September 2009)

@EvilEvo

RaRa hat den besseren Rollwiederstand und verschleißt nicht so extrem schnell wie der RoRo!
-> für hinten die bessere Wahl, weil eh nicht so viel Grip benötigt wird wie vorne und der RaRa um einiges besser läuft als der RoRo


----------



## chri55 (6. September 2009)

Focusracer schrieb:


> bullspilot da^^
> putz mal deine kassete
> 
> und wie doof ist das den nur vorne  brems disks zu haben -.-
> ...



da ist nicht nur die Hälfte falsch geschrieben sondern auch noch ziemlicher Schwachsinn. 


@Kaprado: schon mal mit der Lenkerhöhe rumexperimentiert? (Spacer, Vorbau negativ, ...)
wäre mir an ner CC Schüssel zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (6. September 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Zum Fat Albert kann ich nichts sagen, aber wer mit einen RoRo am Hinterrad nicht klar kommt, kann einfach nicht fahren. Der Reifen beisst wie´s Böse und bringt Traktion ohne Ende, jeder Nasser und grober die Piste umso mehr steigert sich der Grip noch. Mit dem RaRa klebste doch nur aufm Boden, das kostet einfach nur Kraft und Geschwindigkeit. Mir ist der RaRa viel zu langweilig. RoRo hat genauso viel Grip, läuft aber einfach schneller und ist wendiger.



.....aha


----------



## Kaprado (6. September 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> da ist nicht nur die Hälfte falsch geschrieben sondern auch noch ziemlicher Schwachsinn.
> 
> 
> @Kaprado: schon mal mit der Lenkerhöhe rumexperimentiert? (Spacer, Vorbau negativ, ...)
> wäre mir an ner CC Schüssel zu hoch.



Die Spacer sind jetzt weg.


----------



## paranoid51 (6. September 2009)

Giant Anthem2 2008


----------



## Focusracer (6. September 2009)

paranoid51 schrieb:


> Giant Anthem2 2008


gefällt mir iwie nicht


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


>



Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht. Sehr großer Rahmen, für ein HT sehr viel Ferderweg, Riser und die Pedalen. Sorry, nicht mein Geschmack. Das Niveau hat in der letzten Zeit (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) ganz schön nachgelassen.


----------



## Domme02 (6. September 2009)

paranoid51 schrieb:


> Giant Anthem2 2008


mir gefällt das bike auch nicht. Es sieht durch den Dämpfer, die züge, den Flaschenhalter, die pumpe, das Licht und die Satteltasche ziemlich voll gestopft aus. außerdem sieht die Anlenkung des Dämpfer etwas komsich aus.


----------



## Focusracer (6. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> mir gefällt das bike auch nicht. Es sieht durch den Dämpfer, die züge, den Flaschenhalter, die pumpe, das Licht und die Satteltasche ziemlich voll gestopft aus. außerdem sieht die Anlenkung des Dämpfer etwas komsich aus.


das sieht fätt aus aber negativ gemeint..


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> mir gefällt das bike auch nicht. Es sieht durch den Dämpfer, die züge, den Flaschenhalter, die pumpe und die Satteltasche ziemlich voll gestopft aus.


.......fehlt nur noch ´n Gepäckträger! Jungs, es geht hier um CC Racing! Und da haben Satteltaschen, Klingeln, Beleuchtung und Katzenaugen nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (6. September 2009)

paranoid51 schrieb:


> Giant Anthem2 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (6. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen)



Danke für das Lob


----------



## Kaprado (6. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht. Sehr großer Rahmen, für ein HT sehr viel Ferderweg, Riser und die Pedalen. Sorry, nicht mein Geschmack. Das Niveau hat in der letzten Zeit (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) ganz schön nachgelassen.



Die Argumente kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Sehr grosser Rahmen... Grosse Leute fahren grosse Rahmen, kleine Leute fahren kleine Rahmen. Die Gabel kann ich auch auf 85mm runterschrauben also auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Riser ist Geschmackssache, ich hab schon ab und zu ueberlegt den mal zu tauschen... aber bisher fahert es sich super. Und wenn ich mit dem Teil Touren fahre schraub ich mit auch ein paar SPD Pedale dran. Mich wuerde ja mal interessieren was du an Niveau verstehst. Mehr BlingBling, Superkrassteuerundleichtbauteile?


----------



## Kaprado (6. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob




genausowas mein ich.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Die Argumente kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Sehr grosser Rahmen... Grosse Leute fahren grosse Rahmen, kleine Leute fahren kleine Rahmen. Die Gabel kann ich auch auf 85mm runterschrauben also auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Riser ist auch so ein Ding, was soll ich mir einen 0° Vorbau dranschrauben wenn ich mit dem den ich hab Superzufrieden bin? Und wenn ich mit dem Teil Touren fahre schraub ich mit auch ein paar SPD Pedale dran. Mich wuerde ja mal interessieren was du an Niveau verstehst. Mehr BlingBling, Superkrassteuerundleichtbauteile?


Ich "persönlich" mag halt kleinere Rahmen mit einer größeren Sattelüberhöhung. Das ist nun einmal meine Meinung. Es geht mir nicht um superkrassteuerundleichtbauteile (krasses Wort). Du fährst damit und mußt damit klar kommen. Ich bin früher auch lieber größere Rahmen gefahren und habe mittlerweile festgestellt, dass ich mit kleineren Rahmen besser klar komme. 
Und unter Niveau verstehe ich anständige Bilder, Racefähige Bikes ohne die schon angesprochenen "Anbauteile". Kuck dir mal die Bikes auf den ersten Seiten an, dann verstehst Du was ich meine. Und das hat nichts mit BlingBlind zu tun.


----------



## Kaprado (6. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> .......fehlt nur noch ´n Gepäckträger! Jungs, es geht hier um CC Racing! Und da haben Satteltaschen, Klingeln, Beleuchtung und Katzenaugen nichts zu suchen.



Wo du es sagst, ich hatte bloss auf den Threadtitel geschaut und nich in die Forenkategorie. Das beißt sich... Da wuerd mich aber glatt mal interessieren wie viele von den CCRBikes hier auch schonmal ein Rennen mitgemacht haben. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Vorurteilsbehafteter Mensch aber ich halte die meisten Teile hier fuer Sommereisdielenquetschen.


----------



## eightball28 (6. September 2009)

meins hat noch nie ne Eisdiele gesehen, aber ne menge Marathonstrecken.
Am 27 September fährt es das letzte dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Wo du es sagst, ich hatte bloss auf den Threadtitel geschaut und nich in die Forenkategorie. Das beißt sich... Da wuerd mich aber glatt mal interessieren wie viele von den CCRBikes hier auch schonmal ein Rennen mitgemacht haben. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Vorurteilsbehafteter Mensch aber ich halte die meisten Teile hier fuer Sommereisdielenquetschen.


Für sowas hat Man doch eine Stadtschlampe


----------



## Kaprado (6. September 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> meins hat noch nie ne Eisdiele gesehen, aber ne menge Marathonstrecken.
> Am 27 September fährt es das letzte dieses Jahr.



wo faehrst du in Leipzig?


----------



## eightball28 (6. September 2009)

mache hier nur Grundlagentraining und fahre zum intensiven Trainig immer in meine alte Heimat.
mag diese Trailgegurke hier nicht besonderst


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht. Sehr großer Rahmen, für ein HT sehr viel Ferderweg, Riser und die Pedalen. Sorry, nicht mein Geschmack. Das Niveau hat in der letzten Zeit (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) ganz schön nachgelassen.



seh ich au so, da oben steht xc RACING! net xc touring. und es kann mir keiner sagen, das mit den moehren zum teil auch nur ein meter xc race bestritten wurde... (nein ich will net nur xtr sehen... aber die zusammenstellung ist NICHT race!)

ach ja: fuer's niveau (auch gross: 20zoll):


----------



## moloko-c (6. September 2009)

> Das Niveau hat in der letzten Zeit (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) ganz schön nachgelassen.



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen ... Hab mich die letzte Zeit schon öfters gefragt ob nun Plattformpedalen und handtaschenartige Satteltaschen zu CC-Racing gehören... Wird Zeit dass mal jemand ein Fred "Zeigt her eure Tourenbikes" aufmacht...

Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber vor einiger Zeit waren hier noch richtig scharfe Racehobel zu betrachten... Schwelge schon in Erinnerungen ...


----------



## Kaprado (6. September 2009)

Ich hatte eingeräumt das ich mich durch den Threadtitel hab irritieren lassen. Da musst du jetzt nicht noch draufrumreiten.


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. September 2009)

Wobei man sagen muss das viele die Marathon fahren ´ne Satteltasche mit Schläuchen und Luftpistole dabei haben. Hab aber auch nie was dabei, darf einfach nix kaputt gehen  und bisher hatte ich imer Glück


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2009)

schlauch in einem kleinen gefrier beutel mit panzertape unter den sattel und die gaskartusche direkt an die sattelstuetze (auch mit panzertape).

ist man super schnell dran, haellt top, leicht und umsonst.


----------



## moloko-c (6. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich hatte eingeräumt das ich mich durch den Threadtitel hab irritieren lassen. Da musst du jetzt nicht noch draufrumreiten.



Dein Rad war ja auch nicht das Einzige... Da waren die letzten Seiten wesentlich extremere "Tourenbikes" vertreten...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Wo du es sagst, ich hatte bloss auf den Threadtitel geschaut und nich in die Forenkategorie. Das beißt sich... Da wuerd mich aber glatt mal interessieren wie viele von den CCRBikes hier auch schonmal ein Rennen mitgemacht haben. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Vorurteilsbehafteter Mensch aber ich halte die meisten Teile hier fuer Sommereisdielenquetschen.



Also auf meinem steht ja zumindest Pro Race, auch wenn ich eher Touren fahre und dieses JAhr beinahe an einem 24h-Rennen teilgenommen hätte (naja, so ich ich auch beinahe auf dem Summerbreeze gewesen wäre) *g

Irgendwie klappt dieses Jahr nix. Aber an sich hab ich mich in diesem Fall auch vom Threadtitel blenden lassen.

Zum Glück gibt es nen Lapierre-Thread, dahin hau ich nu ab *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (6. September 2009)




----------



## Domme02 (6. September 2009)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Wird Zeit dass mal jemand ein Fred "Zeigt her eure Tourenbikes" aufmacht...
> 
> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber vor einiger Zeit waren hier noch richtig scharfe Racehobel zu betrachten


@focusracer     dein bike passt leider wieder zu dem Zitat.

Moloko-c hat recht. Mittlerweile postet jeder sein Bike das kein Freerider, Rennrad oder Enduro ist hier. So bikes wie das von nopain-nogain gehören hier rein. Also das ist meine Meinung....


----------



## Focusracer (6. September 2009)

nur weil nn drauf sind^^
egal morgen is mein trek drin 

ps das ist ein all moutain


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2009)

Dann muss die Stylepolizei halt besser aufpassen 

Sorry für mein Bike...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @focusracer     dein bike passt leider wieder zu dem Zitat.
> 
> Moloko-c hat recht. Mittlerweile postet jeder sein Bike das kein Freerider, Rennrad oder Enduro ist hier. So bikes wie das von nopain-nogain gehören hier rein. Also das ist meine Meinung....



/signed


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Focusracer schrieb:


> nur weil nn drauf sind^^
> egal morgen is mein trek drin
> 
> ps das ist ein all moutain


Was soll denn schon groß über Dein Bike geschrieben werden? Super Handy-Bild auf auf dem nichts zu erkennen ist! Schaltung?, Kurbel?, Sattelstütze? Was möchtest Du höhren?


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. September 2009)

Focusracer schrieb:


> nur weil nn drauf sind^^
> egal morgen is mein trek drin
> 
> ps das ist ein all moutain



Und kein XC-Bike . Klingt vieleicht bissl ******* ist aber so. Ich guck in ´nen threat der XC heißt um da XC zu sehen und nix anderes. Das macht dein Rad jetzt nicht schlecht oder so. Ist nicht bös gemeint. Ist halt ein AM im XC


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2009)

vor allem steht da xc RACING!!!


----------



## Triturbo (6. September 2009)

Na dann zeigt doch mal eure XC Race Bikes.







Leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, aber das war die letzte Aufbaustufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

geht doch........ Aber wieder ein Riser. Sehr schönes Bike und das Foto ist auch toll.


----------



## Domme02 (6. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ..und das Foto ist auch toll.


so ist das foto ganz schön. aber um die Teile des Bikes zu sehen und darüber zu philosophieren ist es eher ungeeignet.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. September 2009)

um mal meinem zaskar zu gedenken...

zum anfang so: 




dann so:




dann starr:




dann mal ne schlammige toureek




immer schöner...




und kontroverser...




dann noch starrer:




auf bevorzugtem terrain:




um jena:




über die geilste ausbaustufe, wie ich finde...




hin wieder zu federung:




dann doch wieder zurück zum einzig wahren




aber hin zur geraden stütze 




und der finalen ausbaustufe als 'race-panzer'







und ja, xc-rennen wurden auch damit bestritten...









schön wars


----------



## David_B (6. September 2009)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Jena so hässlich ist.


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2009)

Kaputt oder weg?


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (6. September 2009)

Gut Jungs, hackt jetzt mal nicht nur auf den anderen rum. Im Titel steht auch NUR BILDER und ihr diskutiert über so'n Mist. Das ist dann auch Schwachsinn. Man kann ja ein Bike kommentieren, aber bitte nicht über sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2009)

Oh, mit der Syncros Stütze und der Reba sah' das Zaskar ja verdammt schick aus!

Hier mein Beitrag, um die letzten Seiten (hoffentlich) etwas auszubügeln (war schon das ein oder andere Mal hier)





Auch rennerprobt.


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> vor allem steht da xc RACING!!!



Im Titel lese ich aber nur "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)"



morph027 schrieb:


> Kaputt oder weg?


Jena?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2009)

Es ist aber in der Unterkategorie "Cross-Country Racing"


----------



## aggressor2 (6. September 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Kaputt oder weg?



aus vernunft wirds verkauft.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, mit der Syncros Stütze und der Reba sah' das Zaskar ja verdammt schick aus!



danke


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Im Titel lese ich aber nur "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)"



und das ist ein Thema im Cross-Country-RACING-Forum. Langt jetzt, Ok


----------



## Fusel Wusel (6. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> .......fehlt nur noch ´n Gepäckträger! Jungs, es geht hier um CC Racing! Und da haben Satteltaschen, Klingeln, Beleuchtung und Katzenaugen nichts zu suchen.



Wo steht im Thema denn was von Racing? Hier gehts um Cross-Country Bikes. Die Definition von Cross-Country beinhaltet CC-Rennen, besteht aber noch aus etwas mehr als NUR den Rennen.
In in ein Thema über CC-Bikes gehören nunmal
- CC-Racer
UND
- CC-Bikes allgemein
Ist ja nunmal so, dass jeder sein Bike auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen muss. Ein Pedal macht keinen Unterschied zwischen Racer und nicht Racer...

Was macht denn deiner Meinung nach den großen Unterschied aus? 
Warum darf man keine Satteltaschen am CC Bike haben? Wo soll man seinen Kram, der nicht in die Trikottaschen passt sonst hinpacken?
Keine Beleuchtung? CCler fahren also nur tagsüber bzw. können im Dunkeln sehen und gesehen werden? Keine Klingel? Auf vielen Wegen, die vom Oberbegriff Cross-Country umfasst werden, sind auch andere Personen unterwegs, wo man, falls man es für nötig erachtet, etwas Rücksicht zu nehmen, schonmal klingeln könnte.

Also komm mal wieder runter... 

[EDIT] Zum Thema Cross-Country Racing möge man sich doch mal das erste Thema im Forum angucken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=71802


----------



## eightball28 (6. September 2009)

aggresor2 : nächstes Jahr in Biesenrode aber die Schaltung besser einstellen


----------



## aggressor2 (6. September 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> aggresor2 : nächstes Jahr in Biesenrode aber die Schaltung besser einstellen



ahhh...tach auch

wenn ich mit nem sisper komme, werd ich damit bestimmt keine probleme haben


----------



## paranoid51 (6. September 2009)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Wo steht im Thema denn was von Racing? Hier gehts um Cross-Country Bikes. Die Definition von Cross-Country beinhaltet CC-Rennen, besteht aber noch aus etwas mehr als NUR den Rennen.
> In in ein Thema über CC-Bikes gehören nunmal
> - CC-Racer
> UND
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch.......


----------



## easyrider92 (7. September 2009)

So hier mal mein Bike mit ein paar schneppcheeeee von der Eurobike
Leider ist es zur Zeit sehr schwer 11,6kg:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













und zu guter letzt noch mein neu aufgeräumter lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2009)

boar das wird mir hier jetzt echt zu doof!

manche wollen einfach net kapieren um was es geht. aber dann postet halt weiter eure rentner-touren-boecke mit denen man keinen druck aufs pedal bekommt, die 15kilo wiegen... wobei, sogar das uralt rts von meinem dad ist sportlicher als einige eimer hier!

me -> OUT!


----------



## Popeye34 (7. September 2009)

Könntest du "Schnäppchen" definieren?
So wie ich das sehe, ist es 1x  Stütze & Spanner (?) 
Wie Schnäppchig waren die Teile den auf der  Eu-Bike?


----------



## Speedstuff (7. September 2009)

Hier nun mal mein neues altes Cannondale. Ist ein 8 Jahre alter CAAD3 Rahmen, der aus Resten und mit günstigen Teilen etwas aufgepimpt wurde. Die Sattelklemme ist mittlerweile rot ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2009)

SEHR jummy!
gewicht? bild vonder antriebsseite?


----------



## Speedstuff (7. September 2009)

Danke 
Bild von der Antriebsseite wird nachgereicht...Ist ein X.9 Schaltwerk und die V-Drive Kurbel. Gewicht liegt um 11Kg. Mit KCNC Parts und leichten Laufrädern könnte man auf jeden Fall einiges sparen. Hinterrad und Kurbel sind halt besonders übergewichtig...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2009)

ich find es gut. sieht nach vortrieb aus 
wie bist du mit der lefty zufrieden? wartungsintervalle? probleme? was fuer ne vorderrad nabe hast du?


----------



## David_B (7. September 2009)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> Hier nun mal mein neues altes Cannondale. Ist ein 8 Jahre alter CAAD3 Rahmen, der aus Resten und mit günstigen Teilen etwas aufgepimpt wurde. Die Sattelklemme ist mittlerweile rot ;-)





Endlich mal wieder ein wirklich schönes Bike in diesem Thread!


----------



## Speedstuff (7. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich find es gut. sieht nach vortrieb aus
> wie bist du mit der lefty zufrieden? wartungsintervalle? probleme? was fuer ne vorderrad nabe hast du?



Lefty gefällt mir super. Vorher war eine Super Fatty drin, da merkt man den Unterschied schon deutlich-nicht nur vom Federweg. Ansprechverhalten und Dämfpung sind auch sehr gut. Wartung war bis jetzt nur Shockboot hochschieben und fetten 
Nabe ist eine Woodman.


----------



## Domme02 (7. September 2009)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> Hier nun mal mein neues altes Cannondale. Ist ein 8 Jahre alter CAAD3 Rahmen, der aus Resten und mit günstigen Teilen etwas aufgepimpt wurde. Die Sattelklemme ist mittlerweile rot ;-)



schönes (Race-) Bike 
hatte der sattelbezug schon immer diese Farbe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedstuff (7. September 2009)

David_B schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein wirklich schönes Bike in diesem Thread!



Danke 



Domme02 schrieb:


> schönes (Race-) Bike
> hatte der sattelbezug schon immer diese Farbe??



Der Speedneedle war mal richtig weiß...Hab auch schon überlegt ihn mal neu beziehen zu lassen-nur so lange wird es dann leider auch nicht frisch aussehen...


----------



## Jaypeare (7. September 2009)

Das Cannondale ist richtig schick. Schnörkelloser, schlichter Rahmen, stimmiger Aufbau und ne Lefty ist sowieso immer klasse.


----------



## CoreLeone (9. September 2009)




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. September 2009)

Sehr scön und stimmig aufgebaut. Da sieht man mal das es nicht immer XTR oder X.O sein muss.

kleine Anmerkung: Die felgenaufkleber stören ein wenig. Bild von der antriebsseite wäre schön.
Sonst

VG
Marco


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2009)

Stimmig ja, aber leider auch furchtbar langweilig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2009)

geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (9. September 2009)

Ich finde es auch stimmig aufgebaut, zum ersten mal das ich finde das die SLX Kurbel ganz gut aussieht. Was heißt den hier langweilig? Soll noch ein roter Blitz dran oder bunte Reifen, damit sich wieder andere beschweren können? Schlicht, stimmig und dem Einsatz steht nichts im Wege.

Was ist das für ein Rahmen? No Saint Angel vielleicht?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## corfrimor (9. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Stimmig ja, aber leider auch furchtbar langweilig.



Das kann schon sein, aber erstens sind XTR, XO, F99, 240s usw. usf. auch schrecklich langweilig und zweitens ist's hier ja auch nicht der Kunstwerke-Thread  Und zum heizen taugt das Ding allemal!

Von daher 

P.S.: Ganz zu schweigen von XT, XT ist oberlangweilig


----------



## Domme02 (9. September 2009)

ich finde das bike auch langweilig. es ist eben einfach ein schwarz-grauer Klotz, nichts aufregendes dem man auf der waldautobahn hinterguckt.


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein, aber erstens sind XTR, XO, F99, 240s usw. usf. auch schrecklich langweilig und zweitens ist's hier ja auch nicht der Kunstwerke-Thread  Und zum heizen taugt das Ding allemal!



Dass es technisch gut und schnell ist, hab ich nicht bezweifelt. Und wenn ich sage "langweilig", dann bezieht sich das nie (oder sehr selten) auf die verbauten Parts, weil es da einfach bewärtes gibt, dass man ständig sieht, weil daran kaum ein Weg vorbei führt. Ich finde es nur einfach schade, dass die Mehrheit der Bikes schwarz-in-schwarz, grau-in-grau oder seit neuestem weiß ist. Mehr Mut zur Farbe, Leute, der Alltag ist eintönig genug. .

Sonst geht es bald jedem Thread hier wie dem Specialized-Sammelthread, wo 20 mal hintereinander das exakt gleiche Bike von unterschiedlichen Leuten gepostet wird.


----------



## Piktogramm (9. September 2009)

Nunja, es scheint in der großen Bikewelt nur wenige Teile zu geben, die zwischen den beiden Extremen:
Monoton einfarbig und knallig/unruhig bunt zu finden sind.

Ich bin ja schon froh, dass mein Hobel mit ~2Farben (die Silbertöne passen alle nicht 100% aber das bekommt man idR auch nie hin, Silber ist da ne undankbare Farbe -.-) halbwegs stimmig aufbaubar war.


----------



## hellmachine (10. September 2009)

hi, das nehme ich mal zum anlass, um meins zu zeigen. könnte man vielleicht als mittelding zwischen schlicht und knallig sehen...
spacer werden noch reduziert.
ob es als cc bike durchgeht oder nicht wird sicher die frage sein 
jedenfalls nie mehr kettensauerei und pflege. einen unterschied zur kette merke ich nicht:






leider gibt rohloff gates nur mit so einem zusatzandruckröllchen frei.
kann man natürlich auch abmachen:



mehr in meinem album...

hat übrigens farblich eine ganz klassische inspiration ;-)
Le clan des Siciliens, Movie, 1969:
http://www.imcdb.org/images/012/156.jpg
http://blogs.edmunds.com/straightline/1974CitroenDS23.jpg




Piktogramm schrieb:


> Nunja, es scheint in der großen Bikewelt nur wenige Teile zu geben, die zwischen den beiden Extremen:
> Monoton einfarbig und knallig/unruhig bunt zu finden sind.


----------



## #easy# (10. September 2009)

@hellmachine

das mit dem Riemen und der Rohloff ist ja mal super  geil. Gut, die Farbe gefällt mir jetzt nicht so aber insgesamt sehr schöner Aufbau. Die Pedale gehen ja mal gar nicht.....


----------



## SCK (10. September 2009)

Wow! 
Schweinegeiles Nicolai! 

Nur bei den Pedalen, so scheints, passt das Rot nicht 1000%. 
Ansonsten ein sehr schöner, individueller Aufbau.


----------



## hellmachine (10. September 2009)

jau, das leidige pedalthema 
ist für reines racebike sicher sinnlos, aber ich fahre das teil in allen lebenslagen, daher. sind übrigens sauleicht. ich glaube 180g beide.
das rot passt tatsächlich nicht perfekt, aber das eloxial geht eh schon ab ;-)


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (10. September 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> jedenfalls nie mehr kettensauerei und pflege.



Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. Verschmutzungen und "die schwarze Schmiere" entsteht ja auch ohne Fett, denn schließlich sind ja immer noch bewegliche Teile aus Metall/Alu im Einsatz. Und der ganze Staub oder Matsch der auch immer massiv den Antriebsstrang belastet bildet dann ja gemeinsam mit den Verschleißprodukten die "Abriebssauerei".
Ok, wenn jemand immer noch das klassische, fette Öl an seine Kette pappt, dann wird es natürlich noch schlimmer.

Übrigens kenne ich kaum Moto Cross Maschinen, die nicht mit Kette fahren.

Für ein Gelände-Bike wäre mir der Zahnriemen sicher die falsche Wahl, denn eine gerissene Kette kann ich unterwegs wieder reparieren, was aber macht du mit einem defekten Zahnriemen?

Dennoch, mal eine schöne Idee, sich von der Masse abzuheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (10. September 2009)

sehr stimmig aufgebautes Nicolai!! gefällt mir. 
Was wiegt der bock denn?


----------



## Jaypeare (10. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Nicolai. Ist die Schraube zum durchfädeln des Gates-Riemens oben am Ausfallende?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2009)

echt porno,... da ueberseh ich sogar die pedale


----------



## hellmachine (10. September 2009)

als these durchaus interessant, aber in der praxis ist alles mit einem wasserstrahl wieder runter. bis jetzt zumindest  erst durchs öl wird es hartnäckig...

meine motivation für gates war übrigens rein praktischer natur, nicht um mich abzuheben ;-)
ich hab immer nen ersatzriemen bei. wiegt ja nix...
wie sich das bewährt, wird die zukunft zeigen...



JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. Verschmutzungen und "die schwarze Schmiere" entsteht ja auch ohne Fett, denn schließlich sind ja immer noch bewegliche Teile aus Metall/Alu im Einsatz. Und der ganze Staub oder Matsch der auch immer massiv den Antriebsstrang belastet bildet dann ja gemeinsam mit den Verschleißprodukten die "Abriebssauerei".
> Ok, wenn jemand immer noch das klassische, fette Öl an seine Kette pappt, dann wird es natürlich noch schlimmer.
> 
> Übrigens kenne ich kaum Moto Cross Maschinen, die nicht mit Kette fahren.
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (10. September 2009)

konnte es noch nicht selbst wiegen, weil es direkt in den urlaub ging, aber der händler meinte 10.8 kg



Domme02 schrieb:


> sehr stimmig aufgebautes Nicolai!! gefällt mir.
> Was wiegt der bock denn?


----------



## hellmachine (10. September 2009)

genau. hat kalle nicolai sehr schön gelöst.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Nicolai. Ist die Schraube zum durchfädeln des Gates-Riemens oben am Ausfallende?


----------



## Chrisomie21 (11. September 2009)

ich finds schick und durchaus praktisch. es muss ja auch nicht immer auf teufel komm raus was anderes sein. dafür haben sich viele leichte teile einfach zu sehr bewährt. hier find ich es jedoch sehr ansehnlich und auch sinnvoll (für seinen zweck)


----------



## eberleko (11. September 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Für ein Gelände-Bike wäre mir der Zahnriemen sicher die falsche Wahl, denn eine gerissene Kette kann ich unterwegs wieder reparieren, was aber macht du mit einem defekten Zahnriemen?


ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen dass so ein Riemen reisst!

ich finde die Kombi Rohloff + CG = traumhaft

naja aber das Rad wäre nicht meine Farbgebung, ist ja zum Glück nicht mein Bier


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

Was haltet Ihr denn davon? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (11. September 2009)

Das das hier in den threat nicht rein gehört


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. September 2009)

Und dass sowas an kein Rad gehört.


----------



## Kaprado (11. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn davon? =)


----------



## gemorje (11. September 2009)

Genau das Richtige für dich, Büschi!


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (11. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn davon? =)


  öhm büschi was solln das sein?


----------



## SingleLight (11. September 2009)

AV-Ventildeckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

J es passt hier rein, ich möchte ja nur wissen was Ihr von den teilen haltet, da sie für mein CC Bike sind andere Leute fragen ja auch was man ncoh am Bike machen kann....

Die sollen aber nicht für meine schläuche sein, sondern für die Gabel


----------



## Domme02 (11. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> J es passt hier rein, ich möchte ja nur wissen was Ihr von den teilen haltet, da sie für mein CC Bike sind andere Leute fragen ja auch was man ncoh am Bike machen kann....
> 
> Die sollen aber nicht für meine schläuche sein, sondern für die Gabel



ich finde die dinger geil


----------



## chri55 (11. September 2009)

Igitt.


----------



## KevinSwiss (11. September 2009)

In der 'Stufe' 8,4 kg. Mittlerweile wieder mit SID und Mavic Crossmax, weil einfach steifer..... 
lg kev


----------



## dgisseler (11. September 2009)

Hallo, bin der Dieter und würde gerne auch mal meines hier reinsetzen (okay, wird wohl noch das eine oder andere Teil dran geändert, damit es noch ein bischen Gewicht verliert).


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (11. September 2009)

Ne büschi lass das lieber sieht nemlich sau scheise aus 
nimm den rat eines desigerns an


----------



## dgisseler (11. September 2009)

... jedem das seine..


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (11. September 2009)

eberleko schrieb:


> ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen dass so ein Riemen reisst!



Jetzt wird es zwar ein wenig OT aber frag mal diverse Autofahrer oder den ADAC, ob Riemen reißen?!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (11. September 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> [/URL]



Die Schnellspannerposition am Vorderrad würde ich nochmal überdenken


----------



## FotoStyle-BA (11. September 2009)

Das würd mich jetzt als Anfänger doch mal intressieren.
Was meinst du mit Schnellspannerposition?
Die Seite? Weil der Hebel auf der rechten Seite ist?

Magura empfiehlt den Schnellspanner auf die gegenüberliegende seite der Bremse zu machen, bei z.B. Quitschproblemen

Wenn du was anderes meinst, würd mich das intressieren. Will ja auch net dumm sterben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (11. September 2009)

der hebel kann in die bremsscheibe kommen.


----------



## Groudon (11. September 2009)

Der Schnellspanner ist aber hier auf der Seite der Bremse (hat nen ganz kleinen silbernen Hebel - auch grade erst gesehen) und der Hebel zeigt sehr steil richtung schräg vorne unten und das kann ziemlich schlecht ausgehen, wenn sich da was drinnen verhängt ...


----------



## eberleko (11. September 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es zwar ein wenig OT aber frag mal diverse Autofahrer oder den ADAC, ob Riemen reißen?!


 ein Auto hat ja auch 100 ps 
meint wirklich einer dass so ein Riemen mit menschenkraft kaputtzukriegen ist ? den menschen will ich sehen, der so tritt dass das teil reisst


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (11. September 2009)

Der Spanner kann sich auch durch ein Erwärmen der Bremsscheibe lockern!


----------



## FotoStyle-BA (11. September 2009)

Ja sorry, hatte nicht gesehen daß auf der Bremsseite der Hebel ist und dachte er wäre dann auf der anderen Seite. 

Ihr habt natürlich recht. Da bin ich dann eurer Meinung.


----------



## Domme02 (12. September 2009)

KevinSwiss schrieb:


> In der 'Stufe' 8,4 kg. Mittlerweile wieder mit SID und Mavic Crossmax, weil einfach steifer.....
> lg kev


schönes Bike. Das ist imo der schönste CC-HT Rahmen auf dem Markt!! Nur die Xt Kurbel ist bei deinem Aufbau irgendwie fehl am platz.


----------



## KevinSwiss (12. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> schönes Bike. Das ist imo der schönste CC-HT Rahmen auf dem Markt!! Nur die Xt Kurbel ist bei deinem Aufbau irgendwie fehl am platz.


In der folgenden Zeit kommt eine XX Kurbel dran, weil 2fach. Bis dorthin hab ich mit der XT 'überbrückt' - eine stabile, funktionelle Lösung, wie mir scheint.
lg kev


----------



## Domme02 (12. September 2009)

KevinSwiss schrieb:


> In der folgenden Zeit kommt eine XX Kurbel dran, weil 2fach. Bis dorthin hab ich mit der XT 'überbrückt' - eine stabile, funktionelle Lösung, wie mir scheint.
> lg kev



...........


----------



## hellmachine (12. September 2009)

hast recht. war hat im urlaub schnell zusammen gebaut und fotografiert worden. hab ich hinterher auch gesehen 



Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Die Schnellspannerposition am Vorderrad würde ich nochmal überdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. September 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> h



Abgesehen von der Farbe das geilste Hardtail, das ich je gesehn habe 
Würde allerdings Raceking 2.2 Supersonic draufmachen und die Züge etwas kürzen.
Welche Pedale sind das? So kleine Plattformpedale würden mir für mein Radl auch taugen.


----------



## Sahnie (12. September 2009)

Das Nicolai würde ohne das Weiß besser aussehen.


----------



## dgisseler (12. September 2009)

Täuscht die Perspektive, oder steht die Sattelspitze nach oben ?

Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Bike, bin ein Fan von roten Teilen an Bikes. Die Rahmenfarbe ist auch nicht so oft zu sehen, mir gefällt`s. Fahre das Teil bitte mal ordentlich und nachher sagst mir bitte was über die Gabel (es wäre super, wenn Du als Vergleich schon Erfahrung mit der aktuellen R7 MRD Absolute hättest.. ). Die Magura ist im weiteren Kreis meiner baldigen Kaufentscheidung.
Die Gabel daran in weiss finde ich okay, persönlich mag` ich es aber lieber, wenn die Felgen irgendwie in Richtung der Rahmenfarbe gehen.


----------



## hellmachine (13. September 2009)

danke für die blumen 
die zuglänge ist ein tribut an die verschiebbaren ausfallenden.
da brauchts noch mehr luft.
die pedale sind wider erwarten super. 170g zusammen!
http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Wellgo-WR-1-...35a378f1c3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1243wt_941

so ziemlich das einzige asienteil am rad...



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Farbe das geilste Hardtail, das ich je gesehn habe
> Würde allerdings Raceking 2.2 Supersonic draufmachen und die Züge etwas kürzen.
> Welche Pedale sind das? So kleine Plattformpedale würden mir für mein Radl auch taugen.


----------



## hellmachine (13. September 2009)

nö, sattel ist gerade. übrigens wie schon von vielen bestätigt wirklich bequem. nicht schlechter als mein alter flite.

das mit den roten teilen sehe ich genau so. hatte erst noch mit orange geplant, aber damals zu wenig auswahl, und ich wollte überwiegend  euro/us parts. also habe ich rot durch das braun/weiss in einen anderen kontext gebracht. 
schwarze felgen waren auch noch eine option, aber finde die weissverteilung mit der gabel so besser, und das ganze lebt erst von der braun/weiss rahmen/gabel kombi. schwarz/dunkelbraun wäre auch zu ähnlich und kontrastlos. die schwarze durin finde ich auch nicht so schön.
aber ist ja alles geschmackssache 

bin bisher total zufrieden damit, sowohl von der performance als auch von der optik.

nach wie vor keine gates probleme. auch nach dem vierten zerlegen/zusammenbauen für den fahrradkoffer immer noch keine ölhände 
leider müssen gabel/lenker im rose koffer immer noch mit raus.
zur gabel können andere sicher mehr sagen. ich finde sie agil und knackig.



dgisseler schrieb:


> Täuscht die Perspektive, oder steht die Sattelspitze nach oben ?
> 
> Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Bike, bin ein Fan von roten Teilen an Bikes. Die Rahmenfarbe ist auch nicht so oft zu sehen, mir gefällt`s. Fahre das Teil bitte mal ordentlich und nachher sagst mir bitte was über die Gabel (es wäre super, wenn Du als Vergleich schon Erfahrung mit der aktuellen R7 MRD Absolute hättest.. ). Die Magura ist im weiteren Kreis meiner baldigen Kaufentscheidung.
> Die Gabel daran in weiss finde ich okay, persönlich mag` ich es aber lieber, wenn die Felgen irgendwie in Richtung der Rahmenfarbe gehen.


----------



## dgisseler (13. September 2009)

Das mit dem Sattel kenne ich von meinem Rennrad. Bin vom einen leicht gepolsterten Sattel auf einen Sattel (Selle Italia Optima Teknologika)gegangen, der hat auf dem Carbongestell sowas ähnliches wie eine "Damenbinde"... eine Camelia Ultradünn . Ich denke mal, das ein Carbonsattel an sich schon gut flext und nicht so hart ist, wie man denkt. Bequemer als manch anderer !
Nee, die Gabel finde ich auch, die muss Weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. September 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> danke für die blumen
> die zuglänge ist ein tribut an die verschiebbaren ausfallenden.
> da brauchts noch mehr luft.
> die pedale sind wider erwarten super. 170g zusammen!
> ...



Ah danke, aber mit nem größeren Bild von den Pedalen hätten die mir dann doch zuwenig Grip. Wobei das Gewicht halt ne Ansage ist, da könnt ich mein Radl mal eben 380g leichter machen  Aber für die ist das Gelände das ich fahre dann doch zu ruppig


----------



## chri55 (13. September 2009)

für Feldwege sind die Wellgos sicher ok, aber im Gelände eindeutig fehl am Platz.


----------



## hellmachine (13. September 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> für Feldwege sind die Wellgos sicher ok, aber im Gelände eindeutig fehl am Platz.



fürs ganz grobe hab ich noch crank brothers 50/50 hier liegen
ich muss aber sagen, die wellgo haben echt grip. die kanten durch die cnc fräsung sind fast schon scharf und schneiden sich förmlich in die sohle


----------



## nebeljäger (13. September 2009)

@hellmachine

Klasse! mal was anderes, und ein Beweis das man auch mit Alu tolle lebendige nicht 08:15 Räder realisieren kann

CHAPEAU!


----------



## ScottErda (13. September 2009)

Wollte mal den aktuellen Stand der Dinge kundgeben:

Neue Reifen ohne farbigen Rand.

So wie auf dem Bild wir das Bike den Winter über bleiben.
Im Herbst noch andere Reifen drauf.
Werd vielleicht mal die Dirty Dan von Schwalbe probieren.


----------



## Lizzard (13. September 2009)

ScottErda schrieb:


> ...
> Werd vielleicht mal die Dirty Dan von Schwalbe probieren.



Wo gibt's die denn schon, hab schon verzweifelt gesucht weil ich sie auchmal antesten wollte? Sollten ideal sein für Herbst und Schlamm.


----------



## damista (13. September 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es zwar ein wenig OT aber frag mal diverse Autofahrer oder den ADAC, ob Riemen reißen?!



Schwachsinn! Überleg dir mal die Laufleistung, ab wann so ein Riemen reißt. die sind inzwischen auf 120.000km ausgelegt. Dann nimmst mal dazu, was die bis dahin geleistet haben


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Überleg dir mal die Laufleistung, ab wann so ein Riemen reißt. die sind inzwischen auf 120.000km ausgelegt. Dann nimmst mal dazu, was die bis dahin geleistet haben



beim auto sind aber schmutz, schlamm, steine und äste kein thema...


----------



## Specialisiert (13. September 2009)

Reserverad


----------



## onkeldueres (13. September 2009)

@Specialisiert.
Warum zwei verschiedene Bremsscheiben?
Sonst schick.Wie alt ist der Rahmen?Sieht sehr gepflegt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (13. September 2009)

mit der Windcutter darfste doch alle 2m Beläge wechseln, um Kosten zu sparen würd ich hinten auch die SL Scheibe fahren


----------



## Specialisiert (13. September 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> @Specialisiert.
> Warum zwei verschiedene Bremsscheiben?
> Sonst schick.Wie alt ist der Rahmen?Sieht sehr gepflegt aus.



Der Rahmen ist nicht sehr alt. Vor zwei Jahren gekauft.

Bei den Bremsscheiben hatte ich keine 2te Magura in 160 da.



NoBseHz schrieb:


> mit der Windcutter darfste doch alle 2m Beläge wechseln, um Kosten zu sparen würd ich hinten auch die SL Scheibe fahren




deswegen hab ich ne Hope Floating genommen . Hatte ich über.


----------



## Popeye34 (13. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> mit der Windcutter darfste doch alle 2m Beläge wechseln, um Kosten zu sparen würd ich hinten auch die SL Scheibe fahren




ähm, du meinst vorne (?)


----------



## Chrisomie21 (13. September 2009)

ähm windcutter?


----------



## Popeye34 (13. September 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> ähm windcutter?


----------



## NoBseHz (13. September 2009)

ja die Scheibe - is ja egal wie genau se heißt - schnittert den Wind und die Bremsbeläge


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2009)




----------



## Tundra HT (13. September 2009)

> schnittert den Wind und die Bremsbeläge



Macht das nicht jede Scheibe??
@Kstar
Schön! Gewicht??


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (13. September 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> beim auto sind aber schmutz, schlamm, steine und äste kein thema...



..wenn jemand halt nie bei schlechten Wetter im "dicken Sumpf" fährt, dann wird der dünne Riemen wohl schon ein wenig halten.
Fürs echte Gelände taugen der gewiss nicht.
Wenn ich mir überlege, wie oft ich in der Saison mal leicht mit der Kette auf Steine oder Baumwurzeln aufsetze. Da möchte ich mal anschließend den Riemen sehen, wenn du mit dem auf Steine leicht aufsetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2009)

danke!

lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze (race face evolce xc vom alten rad) sind nicht die leichtesten.
schaltung komplett slx und bremsen avid bb7 sind auch nicht leicht.

die einzigen leichten teile sind lrs (ca. 1450g) und rahmen (1450g).
die gabel ist im gegensatz zu einer ritchey wcs carbon auch 300g schwerer. (ca.750g)

muss mir demnächst mal ne waage kaufen.


----------



## damista (13. September 2009)

@gurkenfolie & jaduwersonst

übertragt ihr auch die langen probleme von kettensteuerungen im motorenbereich auf den kettenantrieb beim rad? dann wärt ihr nämlich von der kette auch nicht überzeugt - sogar noch weniger als vom riemen.
Positiv hinzu kommt ja noch die schonung der Ritzel/Kettenblätter, der wegfall einer längung ( wie bei der kette) auf grund verschleiß und deraus nochmals höheren verschleißbelastung auf den antrieb.

weiterhin wüste ich auch nicht, welche feindberührung einen riemenriss hervorrufen sollte. Gern darf man hier mal drüber nachdenken, woraus ein reifen besteht und wie es einen solchen bei fremdkontakt jedes mal zerschießt.

Einizg für ein System wie eine Kettenschaltung taugt so ein Riemen nix.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (13. September 2009)

damista schrieb:


> @gurkenfolie & jaduwersonst
> 
> übertragt ihr auch die langen probleme von kettensteuerungen im motorenbereich auf den kettenantrieb beim rad? dann wärt ihr nämlich von der kette auch nicht überzeugt - sogar noch weniger als vom riemen.



Uuhhiii! Verwechselst Du da nicht etwas? Der Keilriemen mag ja aus Kunststoff sein aber die Motorsteuerung läuft bei fast allen namenhaften Herstellern via Kette. Und Probleme mit der Kettensteuerung hatte ich am Pkw in 28 Jahren nicht! Keilriemen sind in der gleichen Zeit aber schon einige vorzeitig ausgetauscht worden.

Und einen Fahrradreifen mag ich nicht mit einem Antriebsriemen vergleichen! Ich habe noch keinen mit Luft gefüllten Antriebsriemen gesehen!

Aber ich beende jetzt mein OT- Geschreibe. 
Zeigt mir lieber nette Bikes, viele habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen! Ist aber mein Geschmack!!!


----------



## damista (13. September 2009)

mein bike war paar seiten weiter vorn doch drin.. nochmal musses doch nicht rein. hat sich ja nix geändert seit den paar wochen.

reifen und riemen sind insofern vergleichbar, als dass sich beide flexibel verhalten. ob ich was verwechsle... hmm.. vielleicht. wahrscheinlich in der bezeichnung. aber statt zahnriemen gibt es auch fahrzeuge mit kette. dort gab´s ne ganze weile prob´s. inzwischen hat man´s wohl aber in den griff bekommen. hast aber recht - ist nun wirklich langsam OT. Lässt sich ja auch nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

Hier mein neuer CC Racer!


----------



## Jaypeare (14. September 2009)

Die schönste Rahmenfarbe ever. .

Schöner Aufbau. Ich habe mit meinem Element ähnliches vor, wenn BC mal mit der Lieferung der Teile aus dem Knick kommen würde. 

Ist das eine Marzocchi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (14. September 2009)

Naaja, als CC-Racer würde ich das Gefährt nicht bezeichnen.
Die Rahmenfarbe ist allerdings richtig Klasse!


----------



## Kaprado (14. September 2009)

Deine Bestellung vom 22.08.2009 ging heute in den Versand.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE OHG






Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die schönste Rahmenfarbe ever. .
> 
> Schöner Aufbau. Ich habe mit meinem Element ähnliches vor, wenn BC mal mit der Lieferung der Teile aus dem Knick kommen würde.
> 
> Ist das eine Marzocchi?


----------



## Domme02 (14. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ist das eine Marzocchi?


Ne, das ist eine Carbon Stargabel. Kann man auf diesem Bild in seinem Album besser sehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/466197


----------



## Jaypeare (14. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Deine Bestellung vom 22.08.2009 ging heute in den Versand.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE OHG



Naja, ich seh das etwas lockerer. Das weiß man bei BC ja vorher und bestellt halt nicht, wenns pressiert. Ist nur elend, wenn man endlich loslegen will, die Hälfte der Teile schon rumliegen hat, und dann hängts an 2 Schläuchen und nem Satz Barends. 

Warum sollte das kein CC Bike sein? Bissl zu bequeme Sitzposition vlt., aber sonst...


----------



## gemorje (14. September 2009)

Ein CC-Bike ist es, keine Frage.
Das Wort "Racer" halte ich allerdings für übertrieben.

Kurbel, Laufräder, Gabel, Sattel, Bremsen,...alles Komponenten, die man in der Form eher weniger auf einem Rennen findet.
Als Trainings-/Tourenrad aber vollkommen okay.


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

Es ist eine Carbon/Alu Starrgabel, habe ich mal bei Ebay ersteigert!
Der Rahmen ist Eloxiert (kein Lack).
Der Vorbau wird noch gedreht, und ein SLR kommt noch drau (vielleicht auch ohne Decke)!
Hatte im Moment nur ein kleine Budget, da ich parallel noch ein Fully (Focus-Lady/Fotos siehe Album) aufgebaut habe.
Das Bike hat sich aber schon letzte Woche beim 11.Torgauer MTB Rennen bewährt (also doch ein Racer)!!
Dort habe ich noch viel einfachere Teile anden "Racern" gesehen!


----------



## Pupo (14. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Deine Bestellung vom 22.08.2009 ging heute in den Versand.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE OHG




Ich habe 1  Monat auf 2 Schläuche, Zughüllen, Endkappen und Sattelstützklemme gewartet. Das restliche Bike war schon fertig.


----------



## morph027 (14. September 2009)

Also wegen solchen Miniparts geh ich zum Dealer um die Ecke


----------



## Pupo (14. September 2009)

Hätte ich eh machen sollen, weil 1 falscher Schlauch gekommen is.

Der Richtige war zwar in 3 Tage später da, war aber schon beim Dealer .

Nja jetzt hab ich 4 Schläuche...


----------



## gemorje (14. September 2009)

Mit einem Praktiker-26" MTB kann ich auch ein CC-Rennen mitfahren. Aber ist es dadurch ein CC-Racer? Bestimmt nicht.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn an einem Rad ein 2kg-LRS mit Felgenbremsen und eine Starrgabel (Carbon hin oder her) arbeiten, dann ist das für mich kein CC-Racer.
Ansichtssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (14. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> ...aber wenn an einem Rad ein 2kg-LRS mit Felgenbremsen und eine Starrgabel (Carbon hin oder her) arbeiten, dann ist das für mich kein CC-Racer.
> Ansichtssache.



1740g Lrs 
Felgenbremse und Stargabel, gerade dadurch wird ein Bike zum CC-Racer.

Ansichtssache.


----------



## gemorje (14. September 2009)

1740g, du hast Recht. 
Ich habe mich auf der Mavic Website verklickt; war beim CrossRide UB/Disc

Wieso ein Bike genau dann zum CC-Racer wird, wenn veraltete bzw. nicht optimal angepasste Technik (Bremsen/Gabel) verwendet wird, musst du mir erklären.
Klick dich mal bei den Herstellern durch.
Da findest du kein Bike im Race-Einsatzbereich ohne Scheibenbremsen, geschweige denn ohne Federgabel.
Auch in der MTB-Bundesliga ist, soweit ich weiß, niemand ohne Federung unterwegs...


----------



## Piktogramm (14. September 2009)

Generell von "Racerr" zu sprechen... Zum einen ist es ein unmöglicher Anglizismus und zum Anderen ist es doch Jedem überlassen wie er zu einem Rennen antritt. Gerade in Zeiten von Singlespeed Wertungen bei vielen Rennen ist es so oder so nichtig. Die Typen sind meistens mit Felgenbremsen, Starrgabeln und ohne Schaltung unterwegs und fahren manch überzüchtetes Rennrad in Grund und Boden...


----------



## Pupo (14. September 2009)

Nja wenn man ein begrenztes Buget hat macht es wohl mehr sinn eine 500g Felgenbremse zu kaufen, als eine 1000g Scheibenbremse. Wenn man nicht allzu schwer ist sind Felgenbremsen auch kein Problem, denke ich.

Bergauf ist die Starrgabel sicher kein Nachteil, bergab brauch man halt etwas mehr Ruhe und Erfahrung. Bei Uphillrennen wird hier in Ö noch viel mit Starrgabel gefahren.

Mit Disc und Feder Wäre das Rad sicher schwerer -->
z.B.
Disc+ 400g
Gabel+ 900g
Lrs+ 250g


Nja eig ist es ja eh egal, denn er muss damit fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (14. September 2009)

kein CC- aber ein Marathon-Racer 

btw: ich bin letzte Saison einen Grossteil meiner Langstrecken-Rennen Starr und mit V-Brake gefahren, geht gut tut nur mehr weh 

>>


----------



## gemorje (14. September 2009)

genau!

obwohl es auch glatt als CC-Racer durchgehen könnte


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2009)

man kann problemlos mit starrgabel rennen fahren, auch buliga usw. je nach strecke ist es sogar besser.
reg dich lieber ueber andere raeder auf


----------



## fatboy (14. September 2009)

Was für ein Irrsinn, jetzt sind schon Räder nicht mehr als "racer" (anglizismen sind bullshit) weil sie V-brakes und Starrgabel haben, ich werd´bekloppt.

Laut der bikepresse kommt man ja mit v-brakes keinen Berg mehr lebend runter, geschweige denn über die Alpen.
Falls jetzt demnächst in der Bundesliega jemand auf die absolut absurde und völlig lebensgefährliche Idee kommen sollte, mit Felgenstoppern anzutreten, dann dürfen dementsprechende bikes aber doch wieder als "racer" bezeichnet werden, ja? 

Wenn Kurschat hier seinen Racer mit Rizer postet, wird er wahrscheinlich rausgemobbt....


----------



## dre (14. September 2009)

... alles Patienten. Die meisten wissen es nur noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (14. September 2009)

Jeder hat seine Vorstellung, wie ein Cross Country Wettkampfrad auszusehen hat. Meiner entspricht das gepostete Curtis nicht.
Weshalb, das habe ich, denke ich, ausreichend dargestellt.
Dass das einige hier im Forum anders sehen, verstehe ich.
Ich verstehe auch, dass meine Ansichten bei manchen als übertrieben angesehen werden könnten.
Dass ich mich aber über das diskutierte Rad aufgeregt hätte, sehe ich nicht so.
Viel mehr gehe ich mit der von RotorRoy gewählten Bezeichnung eines "CC-Racers" nicht konform; wobei der Anglizismus "CC-Racer" dann noch zu diskutieren wäre...


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

Ich fahre mit dem "RAD" (möchte nicht mehr von Racer sprechen) und den V-Brakes nAtÜrlich nur in flachen Gefilden (Berglose Gegend), z.B. beim Torgauer MTB Rennen=40Hm auf 40 Km (nur ein paar kleine Buckel im Forst)!
Ich hoffe das das zulässig ist?


----------



## the-ed (14. September 2009)

mal 'n kurzer Einwurf:
Wenn nicht hier, wo sonst in diesem Forum kann der geneigte Besitzer eines CC-MTBs sein Gefährt vorzeigen? 

Bei den einen fliegste raus, weil der Sattel zu hoch steht, den anderen steht er nicht weit genug über den Lenker hinaus.
Einmal fehlts am Federweg, dann ist viel zu viel davon da.
Oder das Bike ist noch keine 15-20 Jahre alt, du hast - weils einfach bequemer ist - den falschen Lenker oder 2 Spacer zuviel unterm Vorbau. 

Ich hatte das "Racing" im Namen des Unterforums nie für so wahnsinnig wichtig wahrgenommen, und in anderen Threads (hier im Cross-Country "Racing" Unterforum, wohlgemerkt) wird meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so extrem drauf rumgeritten.

Vielleicht kann man den Elitismus ja in einen anderen Thread packen, der dann vielleicht  "AW: Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR RACING!!!!!!!)" heisst...


----------



## Hänschen (14. September 2009)

Zwei Punkte hast du vergessen, den einem ist es zu schwer, für die anderen ist es Modellbau.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2009)

also das ein freerider mit 14cm federweg, plattformpedale, lenker UEBER sattel hier net hingehoert sollte odch klars ein, oder? 
wie gesgat, das starrad passt doch


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2009)

wenigstens meckert keiner über mein starrbike von letzter seite.

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenigstens meckert keiner über mein starrbike von letzter seite.
> 
> danke!



Also!! Eine SLX Kurbel gehört nun wircklich nicht hierher!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2009)

deine ist auch nicht leichter!


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

Eben!
Deshalb gehören wir beide nicht hierhin!!!


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

OK, Spass bei Seite, andres "RAD", neue Runde!!


----------



## moraa (14. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> 1740g, du hast Recht.
> Ich habe mich auf der Mavic Website verklickt; war beim CrossRide UB/Disc
> 
> Wieso ein Bike genau dann zum CC-Racer wird, wenn veraltete bzw. nicht optimal angepasste Technik (Bremsen/Gabel) verwendet wird, musst du mir erklären.
> ...



Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen...


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

Starr oder doch mit Feder??


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2009)

das bild im schnee finde ich besser.
der rahmen könnte ruhig noch etwas dunkler und matt sein.


----------



## RotorRoy (14. September 2009)

Schlecht Sonneneinstrahlung!
Der Rahmen ist Olive Grün gepulvert!


----------



## moraa (14. September 2009)

Hier mal wieder mein veraltetes Rad mit sicherlich nicht optimal angepasster Technik. 







Ist 1999 seine ersten XC-Rennen gefahren und dieses Jahr auch schon ein paar Marathons.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2009)

ich liebe dieses bike ! 
sehr geile bilder gibts davon.

muss mal sehen ob ich meinem vater nicht irgendwie sein stumpjumper von um 94 abluchsen kann. das wäre was feines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen...


/signed


----------



## moraa (14. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ich liebe dieses bike !
> sehr geile bilder gibts davon.
> 
> muss mal sehen ob ich meinem vater nicht irgendwie sein stumpjumper von um 94 abluchsen kann. das wäre was feines!



Danke! Ein altes Stumpi mit Starrgabel in gutem Zustand suche ich auch noch.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2009)

bei papa inner garage. noch alles original meine ich.

son lila/blauer? rahmen. keine ahnung welches modell das ist.


----------



## keroson (14. September 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> Wenn Kurschat hier seinen Racer mit Rizer postet, wird er wahrscheinlich rausgemobbt....



Nö erst wenn ein Bionicon Fahre sein Golden Willow Marathon Race Fully postet wirds ernst  Wobei ich mir ja wirklich schon Gedanken gemacht hab damit z.B. in Heubach das Buli Rennen (Lizenz U23) zu fahren.


----------



## Schmittler (14. September 2009)




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. September 2009)

Wunderschön.


----------



## Piktogramm (14. September 2009)

Ein prächtiges Exemplar in freier Wildbahn


----------



## fuzzball (15. September 2009)

RotorRoy schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem "RAD" (möchte nicht mehr von Racer sprechen) und den V-Brakes nAtÜrlich nur in flachen Gefilden (Berglose Gegend), z.B. beim Torgauer MTB Rennen=40Hm auf 40 Km (nur ein paar kleine Buckel im Forst)!
> Ich hoffe das das zulässig ist?



also mir gefällts, hat wenigstens keine übergewichtige Durin, XT Kurbel und DT 4.2d Felgen montiert


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Nö erst wenn ein Bionicon Fahre sein Golden Willow Marathon Race Fully postet wirds ernst  Wobei ich mir ja wirklich schon Gedanken gemacht hab damit z.B. in Heubach das Buli Rennen (Lizenz U23) zu fahren.



was hat dich DA geritten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (15. September 2009)

@Schmittler 

Rotwild in freier Natur ist immer gut ;-)
Ich sehe und Staune,sehr schöne Bilder (hast ein gutes Händchen) & noch schöneres Bike!


----------



## Domme02 (15. September 2009)

Sehr geile Landschaft. Ich will endlich wieder in die Alpen und nicht jeden Tag in den Teutoburgerwald!!!!!!!!!!

Das Bike gefällt mir auch..


----------



## Hänschen (15. September 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen, das Bild am Wasser ist mal richtig geil.


----------



## Christian Back (15. September 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein veraltetes Rad mit sicherlich nicht optimal angepasster Technik.
> 
> 
> Ist 1999 seine ersten XC-Rennen gefahren und dieses Jahr auch schon ein paar Marathons.



Wieso dasß denn? Mythos XC, Sahne!
Ceramicfelgen, wie ich meine zu sehen? Auch klasse.
Ist doch fein, das Ding. Kawa- grün hatte was...


----------



## Hesse77 (15. September 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen, die Bilder von Schmittler sind in jeglicher Hinsicht schön anzusehen.


----------



## moraa (15. September 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Wieso dasß denn? Mythos XC, Sahne!
> Ceramicfelgen, wie ich meine zu sehen? Auch klasse.
> Ist doch fein, das Ding. Kawa- grün hatte was...



Mein Satz war eher mit einem Zwinkern zu lesen () und bezog sich auf einen Kommentar weiter oben. 
Sind in der Tat Ceramicfelgen, seit 2000 auf dem Rad, soviel zu Felgenverschleiß durch V-Brake... Die Farbe hat mich bisher daran gehindert einen anderen, moderneren Rahmen zu kaufen.

Sehr schöne Rotwild-Bilder Schmittler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. September 2009)

sorry, war doch OT.


----------



## Christian Back (16. September 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Mein Satz war eher mit einem Zwinkern zu lesen () und bezog sich auf einen Kommentar weiter oben.
> Sind in der Tat Ceramicfelgen, seit 2000 auf dem Rad, soviel zu Felgenverschleiß durch V-Brake... Die Farbe hat mich bisher daran gehindert einen anderen, moderneren Rahmen zu kaufen.



Hab´ ich auch so verstanden. Ein schönes Rad, gab es es als M4, glaube ich, mit ´ner roten Manitou- Gabel. Heute versinkt ja fast vieles in Schwarz und weiß, na ja, ist halt das neue silber...
Ceramicfelgen von Mavic fahre ich übrigens ebenfalls seit 2000; damals von Whizz Wheels aufgebaut, laufen und halten wie eine Eins.


----------



## Poppei (16. September 2009)

Stevens Juke Team Rahmen. Rest erkennt man ja. Ach und ja: Sattelstütze, Kurbel,Schaltung sind alt und used. Irgendwann werden die auch mal getauscht


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (16. September 2009)

Poppei schrieb:


> Stevens Juke Team Rahmen. Rest erkennt man ja. Ach und ja: Sattelstütze, Kurbel,Schaltung sind alt und used. Irgendwann werden die auch mal getauscht



wie die Leute so wohnen?!


----------



## Rockhopper800 (16. September 2009)

Jo, hier passt das schon besser als in der Offtopic-Galerie.
Mein Specialized Rockhopper, hier allerdings mit Alltagspedale und Schloss.


----------



## morph027 (16. September 2009)

*popcornhol*


----------



## SingleLight (16. September 2009)




----------



## corfrimor (16. September 2009)

Hallo nopain-nogain,

es ist wieder mal Zeit für 'nen kleinen Ausraster ...


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (16. September 2009)

Meine Rennmaschine


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2009)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Meine Rennmaschine


falls ich es richtig erahne ist das ein schönes bike. Kannst du vllt. bessere Bilder machen?? Bessere Kamera und das nächste mal bitte auch die Antriebsseite nach vorne und einfach grade das bike fotografieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (16. September 2009)

Und bitte die rote Werbung der SID abreißen... 
Gibt es auch in Wagenfarbe 

Gruß, DerEismann


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hallo nopain-nogain,
> 
> es ist wieder mal Zeit für 'nen kleinen Ausraster ...



1. hast du mich noch net ausrasten sehen... DAS wuerde in einem blutbad enden 
2. ich hab resigniert, das jeder flachpfeife ihren muelleimer postet, wo sie mag,... ob freerider im leichtbau forum,... oder opas toureneimer im racing forum... 

ich erfreu mich einfach an den wenigen ausnamen 

ach ja,... wie siehts bei dir nu mit der lefty aus?


----------



## #easy# (16. September 2009)

So ich habe noch mal etwas geändert  tja man ist eben nie fertig 

San Marco Sattel und Reba...... also ich finde die Gabel echt klasse  sorry für die Bilder war mehr so auf die Schnelle.....


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (16. September 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> So ich habe noch mal etwas geändert  tja man ist eben nie fertig
> 
> San Marco Sattel und Reba...... also ich finde die Gabel echt klasse  sorry für die Bilder war mehr so auf die Schnelle.....




schickes teil
was bringts den auf die waage?


----------



## Hänschen (16. September 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich den Rahmen faszinierend. Sattel sieht klobig aus oder liegt das an der Perspektive?


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> So ich habe noch mal etwas geändert  tja man ist eben nie fertig
> 
> San Marco Sattel und Reba...... also ich finde die Gabel echt klasse  sorry für die Bilder war mehr so auf die Schnelle.....


...du schon wieder
Es ist immer noch ein hammer schöner Rahmen. Die roten Kettenblattschrauben sind immer noch etwas "fehl am Platz".
Aber das Sattelrohr was "scheinbar" direkt in die Sattelstütze übergeht ist echt der Hammer. Danke, dass du uns das immer wieder zeigt.


----------



## #easy# (16. September 2009)

vorne an der Sattelspitze sieht er schon etwas "kubbelig" aus, dass Stimmt aber auf den Bildern sieht es schlimmer aus, als im Orginal. 
Bike hat so "ohne" Pumpe 10,36gr. also kein Leichtbau und deshalb auch hier und nicht bei den Leichtbauern.

easy


----------



## #easy# (16. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ...du schon wieder
> Es ist immer noch ein hammer schöner Rahmen. Die roten Kettenblattschrauben sind immer noch etwas "fehl am Platz".



 jo immer die selben hier 

leider hab ich zur Zeit nur das BMC Bike  und ein RR aber das gehört ja hier nicht rein.


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> Bike hat so "ohne" Pumpe 10,36gr. also kein Leichtbau und deshalb auch hier und nicht bei den Leichtbauern.
> 
> easy


noch ist es nicht bei den Leichtbauern. So wie man dich kennt wird das Bike doch bestimmt noch auf leicht getrimmt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. September 2009)

Gefällt! Und die Reba macht wirklich Spaß, kann ich bestätigen  Und der Rahmen ist einfach nur erektional geil!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2009)

@#easy#
was ist das für ein lenker? nicht zufällig nen saso?


----------



## #easy# (16. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> noch ist es nicht bei den Leichtbauern. So wie man dich kennt wird das Bike doch bestimmt noch auf leicht getrimmt, oder?



ach ich weis nicht ......... meine Modellbauzeit liegt hinter mir  mein Giant mit 8,45kg. ja ich weis, ist jetzt auch nicht sooo leicht aber das BMC macht so viel spaß und meine ersten Scheibenbremsen   sind wirklich nicht zu vergleichen mit den KCNC  und die Gabel spricht so etwas von super an. Gut es werden noch mal andere LR kommen aber dann war es das erst mal (wer es glaubt )
Danke für die positiven Antworten.
easy


----------



## #easy# (16. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> @#easy#
> was ist das für ein lenker? nicht zufällig nen saso?



nee Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind von Ritchey und da habe ich die Schriftzüge entfernd.

gruß
easy


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2009)

Was soll der Mist?


----------



## FotoStyle-BA (17. September 2009)

kann man die links von schimmler mal unterbinden?


die macht er überall rein.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (17. September 2009)

Ich finde den Übergang von Rahmen und Gabel nicht so toll!


----------



## keroson (17. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was hat dich DA geritten???



Wieso? Leichte Parts dran, leichte Laufräder und bergab geht die Post ab  Fahr mal erstmal eins.



Schmittler schrieb:


>



Ein wunderschöner Zwölfender in freier Wildbahn. Zitierwürdiges Bild


----------



## Zapp83 (17. September 2009)

Schmitdtler schrieb:


>




darf ich fragen wo die bilder aufgenommen sind? 

Gruß


----------



## CoreLeone (18. September 2009)

Gefällt mir auch wirklich gut dein Bike!!! Der Rahmen ist wirklich Nice!!!


#easy# schrieb:


> nee Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind von Ritchey und da habe ich die Schriftzüge entfernd.
> 
> gruß
> easy


Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie du die Schriftzüge entfernt hast??? Meine Parts sind auch von Ritchey und ich würde das auch lieber clean haben...!!!

Gruß Core


----------



## Kaprado (18. September 2009)

ein paar mehr Posts bitte, ich will schnell eine neue Seite, die Bilder von Schmittler ertrag ich nicht!


----------



## mystahr (18. September 2009)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wo die bilder aufgenommen sind?
> 
> Gruß


Hinterm Haus im Garten.


----------



## xbishopx (18. September 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Hinterm Haus im Garten.



...und der findet sich geografisch gesehen in welcher region???


----------



## alex80 (19. September 2009)

Mein aktuelles Rennbike:


----------



## jones (19. September 2009)

alex80 schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Rennbike:



sehr schick!

was wiegt denn der rahmen?


----------



## ullertom (19. September 2009)

die Züge am Oberrohr gefallen mir gar nicht - das hätten die besser lösen können!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2009)

ist aber vom handling, neben innen verlegen, das beste. verdreckt net und stoehrt bei ner trage passage net.

sosnt stimmiges arbeitsgeraet, aber halt standart  was aber net negativ sein muss


----------



## alex80 (19. September 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt 1.450gr in 19". Bike gesamt 9,6kg.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## cschrahe (19. September 2009)

Hallo, Leute.

Hatte vor einigen Wochen schon mal mein Rad gepostet und gesagt, es stehen noch einige Veränderungen an. Nun ist alles abgeschlossen. Mir gefällt es jetzt richtig gut und das Wichtigste: es fährt sich geil 
Die wichtigesten Änderungen gegenüber der letzten Version: Carbon Dämpfer, Reifen, Titanschrauben, Wasserträger, Schalthebelschellen Carbon, Schnellspanner Tune DC 16/17, Carbon-Nokons, Keramiklager-Schaltröllchen . Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter werden die Einstellschrauben an den Schalthebeln auffallen ... ja, dran rumgebohrt hab ich 
Hier die aktuellsten Bilder











Mein Ziel, die 11 Kilo-Grenze zu knacken habe ich um knapp 50 Gramm verfehlt (ohne Ventilkappen zeigt die Waage 11,04  ). Die Schrauben in den Bremssätteln werden noch gegen Titan-Schrauben getauscht.
Aber auch so bin ich zufrieden, ist immerhin ein 52er Rahmen. 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## mike49 (19. September 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Mein Ziel, die 11 Kilo-Grenze zu knacken habe ich um knapp 50 Gramm verfehlt


Mit einem - preislich vergleichbaren - Custom-LRS wäre das gar kein Thema 

Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit der Performance der Gabel?


----------



## cschrahe (19. September 2009)

Hi,

Gabel ist echt klasse. Nun ja 1.das mit der Absenkung hätten sie sich getrost sparen können, macht meiner Meinung nach wenig bis garkeinen Sinn, 2.durch die Carbon-Standrohre federt sie natürlich ordentlich über den Nachlauf und 3.über 100 Kilo sollte man wahrscheinlich auch nicht unbedingt auf die Waage bringen aber die Funktion ist TOP 
Mich würde mal die 1200 Gramm Version mit der Carbon-Schaftbrücke interessieren, die wird ja wohl noch "weicher" sein.
An welchen Custom-Laufradbau hast Du denn gedacht? 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. September 2009)

Hängt von Deinem Gewicht und Fahrstil ab, kannst Dir ja hier ein paar Anregungen holen.

Wenn das ein aktueller XTR-Umwerfer ist, kannst Du mit einem 952er auch noch einige Gramm sparen.


----------



## Slow (19. September 2009)

Schönes Votec und mit viel Liebe aufgebaut, glaube ich. 
Einen anderen Laufradsatz fände ich auch optisch besser, aber ist halt auch Geschmackssache. 

Votec ist im Prinzip bei mir in der Nähe und ich war schonmal im Werk. Sowohl die Rahmen als auch die Leute waren mir sehr sympathisch. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Scalpi (19. September 2009)

...na ja


----------



## cschrahe (19. September 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Schönes Votec und mit viel Liebe aufgebaut, glaube ich.
> Einen anderen Laufradsatz fände ich auch optisch besser, aber ist halt auch Geschmackssache.
> 
> Votec ist im Prinzip bei mir in der Nähe und ich war schonmal im Werk. Sowohl die Rahmen als auch die Leute waren mir sehr sympathisch.
> ...



Ja, danke. Habe ich tatsächlich mit viel Liebe auf- umgebaut. Mehrfach andere Teile drangesteckt und wieder geändert, bis es mir nun 100%ig gefällt. Ein Traum wäre noch ein Carbon-Laufradsatz, aber ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so ganz. Außerdem sauteuer. Na mal sehen. 
Wie hier ja schon das éine und andere Mal erwähnt wurde: so richtig fertig ist man ja nie 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (19. September 2009)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wo die bilder aufgenommen sind?
> 
> Gruß



darfst du, beides osttirol: 

1. bild: staller sattel, noch auf der österreichischen seite am obersee.
2. bild: trojer tal, richtung neue reichenberger hütte


----------



## s-worksm5 (19. September 2009)

Hi

Will euch mal mein neues Bike vorstellen.

Marin Team Issue







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Ich finde es schaut Klasse aus


----------



## magas (19. September 2009)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Will euch mal mein neues Bike vorstellen.
> 
> ...



da hast recht


----------



## morph027 (19. September 2009)

Sieht schnell aus  Schick. Aber die Felgen irritieren etwas.


----------



## Dorsic (19. September 2009)

mein zweitrad. Wollte nen relativ leichtes Bike haben ohne tausende von euros reinzustecken. Den Rahmen hatte ich noch von früher. Habe neue komponenten angebaut(Gabel,Vorbau,Bremsen,Schaltwerk,Umwerfer(kommt noch),Laufräder komplett mit Schläuchen und Pellen,Sattel) Hat mich zusammen nicht mehr als ca. 500 euro gekostet und das Bike macht richtig Spaß!! Bin jetzt unter 10kg,etwa 9,8.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (19. September 2009)

Was denn das für ein Vorbau? 160mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (19. September 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Sieht schnell aus  Schick. Aber die Felgen irritieren etwas.



Sieht geil und schnell aus, gerade mit den Felgen


----------



## Hänschen (20. September 2009)

Wiegt 8,9kg mit den Contis, hatte durch Sand aber ein sicheres Gefühl wie mit dem Rocket am Vorderrad.


----------



## ullertom (20. September 2009)

mit den "Ballonreifen" sieht es aber nicht schnell aus - und das der RK besser als der RocketRon ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - für mich ist der RocketRon die Nr.1 an Reifen die es zur Zeit gibt
bei 2,1" mit ca. 385g ohne nennenswerte Pannen ca. 1200km gelaufen, im Zillertal, am Geißkopf, Hausrunde usw.


----------



## Hänschen (20. September 2009)

Wie gesagt, im Sand rutschte das Vorderrad subjektiv weniger wie mit dem Rocket Ron. Gewicht ist klar schwerer, mit meinem 384g RR hatte ich auch noch keine Panne und bei Bedarf kann man ja auch wechseln, aber zur Zeit wird der Race King gefahren.

Optisch finde ich das Rad in Natrura "hübscher" wie mit den Schwalbereifen, aber alles Ansichtssache.


----------



## raggamuffin (20. September 2009)

Ob es hier reingehört? Das entscheidet am besten ihr!


----------



## #easy# (20. September 2009)

raggamuffin schrieb:


> Ob es hier reingehört? Das entscheidet am besten ihr!




also insgesamt passt alles recht gut zusammen 
aber für 8,7kg mit V-Brake und Starrgabel finde ich es zu schwer siehe das Bike von Hänschen 8,9kg mit Scheibe und Federgabel ........... 
ein bischen mehr auf den Rippen aber dann auch besser als CC-Bike oder längerer Strecken zum fahren. Wenn es für auf die Arbeit ist,  ist es natürlich völlig in Ordnung, aber dann wäre es hier falsch.
Aber viel Spaß damit....
gruß
easy


----------



## Felixxx (20. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Cannondale - Gewicht geht doch absolut in Ordnung.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Flo_86 (20. September 2009)

Wie alt ist denn der Rahmen vom Cannondale?


----------



## ullertom (20. September 2009)

die Waage habe ich auch


----------



## Domme02 (20. September 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> die Waage habe ich auch


echt jetzt?? das kann doch nicht sein!!???!!???!!

Ähm sorry aber wen interessiert das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (20. September 2009)

raggamuffin schrieb:


> Ob es hier reingehört? Das entscheidet am besten ihr!


 
passt perfekt hier rein, egal wofür du es nutzt!

Gewicht auch vollkommen in Ordnung, weil ich denke, dass du nicht unendlich viel Geld investiert hast( siehe SLX Kurbel)


----------



## raggamuffin (21. September 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> also insgesamt passt alles recht gut zusammen
> aber für 8,7kg mit V-Brake und Starrgabel finde ich es zu schwer siehe das Bike von Hänschen 8,9kg mit Scheibe und Federgabel ...........
> 
> gruß
> easy



Hänschen sein Bike hat aber auch (ohne es natürlich genau zu wissen) das doppelte an Geld gekostet. Der komplette Aufbau des Cannondales hat ca. 800 Euro gekostet (Rahmen + Anbauteile (Mix aus Neu- und Gebrauchtteilen)). Ich denke das ist ein angemessener Preis.



Flo_86 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn der Rahmen vom Cannondale?



Der Rahmen ist 15 Jahre alt...laut Rahmennummer Juli 1994 .



ullertom schrieb:


> die Waage habe ich auch


eBay? Ich auch !



Felixxx schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Cannondale - Gewicht geht doch absolut in Ordnung.





IceQ- schrieb:


> passt perfekt hier rein, egal wofür du es nutzt!
> 
> Gewicht auch vollkommen in Ordnung, weil ich denke, dass du nicht unendlich viel Geld investiert hast( siehe SLX Kurbel)



Schön, das es euch gefällt .


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2009)

eben, als race bike geht es DEFINITIV durch (wo bei dir mit der alu gabel danach alles weh tut  spreche aus erFAHRung). 
klar geht es leichter, aber das war ein anderer forenteil


----------



## SingleLight (21. September 2009)

Was ist das den für eine mini Rahmengröße?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Frank-Cake (21. September 2009)

... und wieder mal ein Bildchen! Schnell und elegant


----------



## Jaypeare (21. September 2009)

Au Backe! Ich hol schon mal Popcorn.


----------



## kona86 (21. September 2009)

Rücken?


----------



## Taylor Durbon (21. September 2009)

Wohl eher Augen.


----------



## hank_dd (21. September 2009)

Das geht wirklich als "Cross-Country Bike" durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (21. September 2009)

Bei der Sitzposition, Sattel, Spacerturm und Lenker bim bam + den Tourenreifen, tippe ich eher auf ein Reiserad Stadtrad oder so etwas.
Gottogottogot....


----------



## kona86 (21. September 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Sitzposition, Sattel, Spacerturm und Lenker bim bam + Tourenreifen



Wenn man von diesen Dingen absieht, dann ist es solide aufgebaut!


----------



## David_B (21. September 2009)

Frank-Cake schrieb:


> ... und wieder mal ein Bildchen! Schnell und elegant



Was für ein hässliches Rad. Das geht schon in Richtung legendär hässlich.


----------



## Piktogramm (21. September 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Wenn man von diesen Dingen absieht, dann ist es solide aufgebaut!



Nur weil man fette Komponenten ans Rad baut wird es dadurch noch nicht solide. Ein 3er BMW oder Gold X wird nur weil man alle Zubehörteile von ATU anbaut auch nicht zum Rennwagen...

Zum spazierenfahren wohl sehr gut geeignet. Aber dafür ist es dann schon sehr teuer aufgebaut. Entspricht wohl dem (BMW) 3er Coupe für angegraute Herrschaften. Schweine teuer für so bissl Auto, wird meist sehr gediegen bewegt und sieht keine Kilometer bis der Nachfolger mal kommt (weil die Herrschaften dann nicht mehr in die sehr tiefen Sitze kommen...)

Nicht übel nehmen 


Edit: Was mich doch wundert, Schalt und Bremsgriffe zeigen stark nach unten... das lässt auf eine illustre Sitzposition schließen -.-)


----------



## raggamuffin (21. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben, als race bike geht es DEFINITIV durch (wo bei dir mit der alu gabel danach alles weh tut  spreche aus erFAHRung).
> klar geht es leichter, aber das war ein anderer forenteil



Ich mag's hart, weshalb ich das Cannondale vorher auch starr gefahren bin, aber sollten die Handgelenke irgendwann nicht mehr mitspielen, muss ich halt nachrüsten. 
Genau, leichter geht immer...ich hab's ganz bewusst hier reingestellt und nicht ins Leichtbauforum, da hätte ich sicher Kloppe bekommen...dort werd ich irgendwann mein anderes (starres) Hardtail vorstellen (wenn es dieses Jahr noch fertig werden sollte).



SingleLight schrieb:


> Was ist das den für eine mini Rahmengröße?



Erwischt! Die Rahmengröße ist "S", was ca. 16 Zoll entspricht. Ich habe leider in der Sechsten Klasse aufgehört zu wachsen, bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gehörte ich zu den Größten meiner Klasse .


----------



## Don Trailo (21. September 2009)

..das GF könnte aus einem ami forum sein...da gibts öfters solche vorbau/spacer vergewaltigungen... mann oh mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2009)

glaube mein LTS passt heutzutage eher in die Kategorie,oder?
..trotz RS Judy DH gabel
oder wie ist CC genau definiert?sorry wegen meiner Unwissenheit,aber CC bedeutet für mich bissle Abseits im Gelände u. Waldwege mit kleinen Spüngen.Liege ich da falsch?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2009)

erstmal das positive: 
das lts is nett, die 8cm judy dh ist ein kollege von mir damals im cadex auch xc gefahren... die pedale sidn schrott! die liegen bei mir au im keller... keinen vorteil gegen normale xtr,... aber wenigstens klicker...

so und nun zum GF... wer keine kritik lesen kann/mag/soll bitte weiter blaettern:
MEINE FRESSE!!! das GF ist ja der absolute hammer!!! sowas xc rad zu nennen ist ... 
mit der sitzposition kommen man ja netmal ne autobahn buecke zuegig hoch!
die reifen sind auf kopfsteinplaster schon derbe ueberfordert... 
und ueberhaupt hat das rad wohl noch nie dreck gesehen!

ich frag mich warum immer wieder irgend welche *** ihre rentner schuesseln als xr race bikes (SIEHE FORUMS TITEL!!!) verkaufen wollen... ich poste mein race bike doch au net im dh, trecking oder rennrad forum, nur weil ich es irgend wo posten will!!!

SO jetzt gehts mir besser und vllt versuchst du es mal HIER, da passt es rein und du darfst es sicher au zeigen, bekomsmt tipps und alles... aber hier gehoert es nicht hin.


----------



## cschrahe (21. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Au Backe! Ich hol schon mal Popcorn.





Und zu dem GF, ich schätze halt, daß der Fahrer ziemlich groß ist, daher der Spacerturm. Sonst würde mich an dem Rad noch der Sattel, der Lenker und die Hörnchen stören. 
Den Rahmen finde ich recht schick.

Ist halt Geschmacksache, oder 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Deichradler (21. September 2009)

Da ich nicht so auf Farbe stehe, hier mein gecleantes Principia MCS-1










Teileliste:
Rahmen: Principia MCS-1 21"
Gabel: German Answer Force Kilo 1.0
Steuersatz: Tune BuBu
Ahead-Kappe: Charliemike
Vorbau: Syntace F99 tuned
Lenker : Schmolke TLO
Griffe XLC Light
Sattelklemme Charliemike
Sattelstütze Easton EC90 Zero tuned
Sattel Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
Spanner Tune Skyline
LRS : FRM Team FL-R 21 Aerolite
Felgenband FRM Whitetape
Schläuche Continental Supersonic
Vorderreifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron selektiert und gecleant
Hinterreifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron selektiert und gecleant
Innenlager FRM
Kurbeln FRM CU2 Integrale
Kettenblätter Carbon Fibre Lyte
Pedale Wellgo MC-1 Titan
Kassette Shimano XTR
Verschlussring FRM
Kette KCNC SL
Schaltgriffe Shimano XTR tuned, 
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR Shadow
Umwerfer Shimano XTR
Schaltaußenhüllen Gore RideOn ultralight
Schaltinnenzüge Gore RideOn ultralight
Vorderbremse Marta SL, tuned incl. Carbondeckel für Ausgleichsbehälter
Hinterbremse Marta SL, tuned   "       "          "     "     "        "        "
Bremsscheiben: FRM Team Rotoren

Gewicht: 7753 Gramm


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. September 2009)

@Deichradler: 
Endlich mal wieder ein Rad was hier zweifelsohne reinpasst. 
Leicht, zeitlos, schnörkellos, genau das gefällt!


----------



## DerEismann (21. September 2009)

@Deichradler...

Genau so etwas nenne ich schick... 
Super schönes Rad....

Gruß, der Eismann


----------



## EvilEvo (21. September 2009)

Frank-Cake schrieb:


> ... und wieder mal ein Bildchen! Schnell und elegant
> [/IMG]



Allein für diesen Satz sollte man dich steinigen, das war vielleicht mal ein richtig tolles CC Fully, du hast ein total verweichlichtes Alteleutestadtrad draus gemacht, das tut einfach nur weh und ist ´ne echte Schande für die tollen Parts wie Bremsen, Rahmen und Fahrwerk. Absolutes Highlight ist dazu echt dein Spruch, mit der Lenkerposition ist das garantiert nicht schnell (k.A. was du unter Schnell verstehst) und das elegant zu nennen suggeriert in mir den Gedanken totaler Ignoranz und Selbstherrlichkeit.

Da gibt´s auch nicht mehr "wenn´s für dich taugt" zu sagen, du brauchst ´n´ Trekkingrad!

@Deichradler: Geiles Bike .


----------



## erkan1984 (21. September 2009)

Deichradler schrieb:


> ...Schwalbe Rocket Ron selektiert und gecleant...


darf man fragen wie das am Besten geht?
Sieht echt schnieke aus dein Hobel!


----------



## Beefcity (21. September 2009)

Ich hoffe mein Yeti passt hier rein


----------



## Hesse77 (21. September 2009)

@ Deichradler:
Würde mich auch stark interessieren, wie Du die RR gecleant hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichradler (21. September 2009)

Ersma Danke für die Blumen.

Zum Reifen cleanen:
Nehmt am besten nen Kunstoffscheuerschwamm für Töpfe, legt ein saugfähiges Tuch ) am besten Baumwolle ) dahinter und tränkt das Tuch mit Aceton.
Hier müßt ihr aber sehr vorsichtig vorgehen und nicht zu doll drücken !!
Lieber den Lappen zwischendurch öfter tränken und mit der Schwammseite reiben.
Das dauert halt a bisserl.

Hinterher wird alles mit Gummibootlack versiegelt. Das Zeugs ist UV-/ und Seewasserbeständig und dauerhaft dehnbar.
Das war´s !


----------



## Domme02 (21. September 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein Yeti passt hier rein


dein Yeti passt absolut perfekt hier rein.
Super geiles Bike. Das Tüpfelchen auf dem I wären noch hellblaue oder schwarze SID Aufkleber. 
Aber deine Reifenwahl gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (21. September 2009)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Da ich nicht so auf Farbe stehe, hier mein gecleantes Principia MCS-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich stehe ja nicht so auf "Goldkettchen" aber ohne Gold würde sich die "Fledermaus" sicher freuen.

Nur bei deiner Gewichtsangabe verspüre ich so meine Zweifel. Dein Rahmen müßte ja schon unter 1000 Gramm wiegen, um mit den Zubehörteilen auf deine Gewichtsangabe zu kommen.

Bist du zufrieden mit den Kettenblättern?
Was wiegen die Laufräder (Felge, Speichen, Nabe)?


----------



## Luke.HdR (21. September 2009)

Das Yeti sieht echt toll aus!
Nur scheint der Sattel trotz gekröpfter Sattelstütze ziemlich weit hinten zu sein, sieht ein wenig komisch aus.


----------



## Scalpi (21. September 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein Yeti passt hier rein



Sehr schön


----------



## Beefcity (21. September 2009)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Das Yeti sieht echt toll aus!
> Nur scheint der Sattel trotz gekröpfter Sattelstütze ziemlich weit hinten zu sein, sieht ein wenig komisch aus.



Stimmt,habe den Sattel schon zurückgeschoben.Bin noch am Ausprobieren.Hier kann man auch keinen was vormachen.


----------



## Deichradler (21. September 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja nicht so auf "Goldkettchen" aber ohne Gold würde sich die "Fledermaus" sicher nicht freuen.
> 
> Nur bei deiner Gewichtsangabe verspüre ich so meine Zweifel. Dein Rahmen müßte ja schon unter 1000 Gramm wiegen, um mit den Zubehörteilen auf deine Gewichtsangabe zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Gehört zwar eigentlich in den Thread " Leichtbauteile auf der Waage ",
aber für Dich pack´ ich es dennoch hier mal rein.
( Sorry für dieses Off Topic )






Team LRS Olympia vo 526 Gramm incl. White Tape





Team LRS Olympia hi 658 Gramm incl. White Tape





Sind eingespeicht mit DT Aerolite, und drehen sich auf Ceramic Lagern.

Da sonst kaum Farbakzente am Bike gesetzt sind, habe ich ne goldene Kette gewählt, da Kurbelspider, Nabenflansche und die Spider der Rotoren gold sind.
Mit Fyberlites bin ich sehr zufrieden, besser als die mal verbauten Triebtäter, die hats mal arg geledert !
Im übrigen war´s schon mal ne ganze Ecke leichter mit dieser Gabel


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> erstmal das positive:
> das lts is nett, die 8cm judy dh ist ein kollege von mir damals im cadex auch xc gefahren... die pedale sidn schrott! die liegen bei mir au im keller... keinen vorteil gegen normale xtr,... aber wenigstens klicker...
> 
> so und nun zum GF... wer keine kritik lesen kann/mag/soll bitte weiter blaettern:
> ...


 
upps..sorry.da fühlst du dich aber sehr angetan.
hätte das "racing" im haupttitel besser lesen sollen...hab jetzt nur CC- bikes gelesen..
aber zu deiner beruhigung...dieses LTS ist auch schon im renneinsatz gewesen.also dreck hat es sehr wohl gesehen.nicht von mir,aber vom vorbesitzer,der das ganze zu seiner zeit aufgebaut hat.
ich weis jetzt nicht wie lange du MTB fährst u. gar ein racer bist,aber zu der zeit als das rad aktuell war gab es da schon die bezeichnung CC?
darüberhinaus bin ich nicht wirklich konfirm mit den ganzen bezeichnungen u. ich habe mich wirklich gefragt wohin ich mein LTS stecken kann.aber danke für deine ausführliche persöhnliche meinung.
egal.
zu den pedealen kann ich nicht viel sagen,ich hatte noch nie klicker.kann nur sagen,dass man bedingt auch ausgeklickt damit fahren kann,was mir als klicker-anfänger sehr hilfreich ist
zu sitzposition kann ich auch noch nicht viel sagen,da ich da noch am probieren u. einstellen bin,aber es passt ganz gut.der vorbau + lenker würde ich gern verändern,aber bis jetzt gab es noch nicht soooo den grund das ganze zu wechseln.

zu den reifen kann ich auch nicht viel sagen,da es die erste bereifung in dieser richtung ist.aber bei schlammigen untergrund geht der hi-reifen mal gar nicht,aber das solche strecken fahre ich dann eher nur durch zufall.
aber was wäre deine empfehlung für ein cc-race?Marke?Druck?

also wenn sich hier jemand auf den schlipps getreten fühlt,weil es eben nicht in dieses topic passt ,dann bitte überlesen.
danke.

gruß
tom


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (22. September 2009)

Du warst gar nicht gemeint! 
Nur das folgende war auf Dein Rad bezogen:


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> erstmal das positive:
> das lts is nett, die 8cm judy dh ist ein kollege von mir damals im cadex auch xc gefahren... die pedale sidn schrott! die liegen bei mir au im keller... keinen vorteil gegen normale xtr,... aber wenigstens klicker...


Der Rest handelt von dem Gary Fisher (GF), was vor Dir gepostet wurde...
Lies Dir den Beitrag von nopain-nogain nochmal genau durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> upps..sorry.da fühlst du dich aber sehr angetan.
> hätte das "racing" im haupttitel besser lesen sollen...hab jetzt nur CC- bikes gelesen..
> aber zu deiner beruhigung...dieses LTS ist auch schon im renneinsatz gewesen.also dreck hat es sehr wohl gesehen.nicht von mir,aber vom vorbesitzer,der das ganze zu seiner zeit aufgebaut hat.
> ich weis jetzt nicht wie lange du MTB fährst u. gar ein racer bist,aber zu der zeit als das rad aktuell war gab es da schon die bezeichnung CC?
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  dein rad finde ich gut, bis auf die pedale.
ach ja, ob ich racer bin? hmm guggst du meine signatur, weist wieder mehr. und das ist net alles...


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  dein rad finde ich gut, bis auf die pedale.
> ach ja, ob ich racer bin? hmm guggst du meine signatur, weist wieder mehr. und das ist net alles...


 
upps..na dann ist ja eh alles ok,aber kritik ist ja ok.
bin da eh aufgeschlossen,da ich nicht wirklich viel ahnung von den ganzen teilen,abkürzungen u. bezeichnungen habe.
hab auch pedeale mitbekommen,die den roten rand nicht haben,also quasi nur das innere.
für mich ist das aber eh neuland u. solange ich nicht gescheit mit den klickteilen zurecht komme ,ist es eh wurscht was dran ist
bin eben ein alter "bügelfahrer"
24h race?was geht den da?also bei uns gab es kürzlich ein 2h rennen.pro runde 5km/110Hm>das wäre schon der tot für mich,aber 24H?glaub das sind die ganz bekloppten
nix für ungut.hau rein

@HH:ah jetzt ja...

so,duck mich jetzt u. weiterhin viel spaß beim racen

gruß
tom


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2009)

die roten dinger sidn halt blei schwer und wenn du dich dran gewoeht hast willst du nie wieder was anderes. es ist einfach sicherer 

24h? komtm drauf an, solo heist es laaange bummeln  
im 8er team, alle ~1,5-2h 10-20minuten 110% voll anschlag. aber au sehr geil


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (22. September 2009)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Im übrigen war´s schon mal ne ganze Ecke leichter mit dieser Gabel


Die GA Kilo 1 ist ja (je nach Dämpfer). bei einem mit etwas unter oder über 1200 Gramm Komplettgewicht, nur mit Einschränkungen zu empfehlen. 
Aber ein 1000 Gramm Feder(?)-Gabel? Scheint nicht viel Innenleben zu besitzen.
Warum hast Du die aus dem Rad ausgebaut?
Was kosten dein Laúfradsatz?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2009)

naja... ichalte die gabel auch nur was fuer die wiege fraktion... aber wenn es bei ihm passt... und der name laesst ja nicht wirklich die hardcore trails vermuten (nicht boese gemeint). weil, wer braucht ne boxxer, wenn er echt zuhause nur auf nem deich rum turnen kann. dann ist die gabel halt echt perfekt.

sonst ist das rad schick, aber mir waere es zu grenzwertig.


----------



## Tundra HT (22. September 2009)

Nochmal, und in groß!!
Sehr schöne Rennmaschine!!



@Deichradler
Schöne Kurbel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (22. September 2009)

schönes tuned Deichradler Bike und schönes Yeti


----------



## Deichradler (22. September 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Die GA Kilo 1 ist ja (je nach Dämpfer). bei einem mit etwas unter oder über 1200 Gramm Komplettgewicht, nur mit Einschränkungen zu empfehlen.
> Aber ein 1000 Gramm Feder(?)-Gabel? Scheint nicht viel Innenleben zu besitzen.
> Warum hast Du die aus dem Rad ausgebaut?
> Was kosten dein Laúfradsatz?



Weiß ja nicht was Du je für Probleme mit G:A hattest, ich bin absolut zufrieden mit Seitensteifigkeit, Ansprechverhalten und vor allem Sag.

Ausgebaut habe ich sie weil ich was anderes probieren wollte, wobei die FRM auch lange Zeit ihren Dienst verrichtet hat.
Wie nopain schon sagte, hier hat sie allemal gereicht und hat 0 Sag !
Laufradsatz gibt´s so nicht zu kaufen, daher auch kein Preis.


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. September 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein Yeti passt hier rein



gefällt! Bin grad am überlegen, ob weiße DT Felgen cool wären oder zu überladen...


----------



## Gorth (23. September 2009)

überladen, IMHO

Das ist so ein schönes Rad, ich würde da nichts mehr dran machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2009)

nix weise dt! weise naben + weise olympic  das silber finde ich net schlimm, aber weis waere besser.


----------



## NoBseHz (23. September 2009)

scheiß auf weiße Felgen und die 20g mehr wegen Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2009)

darum fahre ICH sie au in schwarz, aber zu dem rad wuerde es passen


----------



## NoBseHz (23. September 2009)

ich sehe wir sind uns da einig. Aber mal im Ernst, der Leichtbau ist im Endeffekt keine große Kunst wenn das Konto groß genug ist. Ein bisschen sollte man die Optik beachten und der Rest ist Katalogstudium und Kohle verbrennen. Das Cannondale Flash auf der Eurobike am Tune Stand hatte zwar nur 6,7kg oder was und unglaubliche Summen gekostet, aber renntauglich war es nicht. Da lob ichs mir doch dass mein Rad auch nur 9kg hat aber dafür 2500 gekostet hat


----------



## Chrisomie21 (23. September 2009)

das rad hatte unter 6kg ^^


----------



## EvilEvo (23. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ...Da lob ichs mir doch dass mein Rad auch nur 9kg hat aber dafür 2500 gekostet hat



Solltest dich mal trauen dein Haibike hier zu posten, ist ein echt heißes Gerät, vor allem passt es super hier rein.
Es geht auch noch billiger für 9Kg, aber das ist schon ein vernünftiges P/L-Verhältnis für ein solides Racebike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakeman (23. September 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein Yeti passt hier rein



Einfach nur schön


----------



## fuzzball (23. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ich sehe wir sind uns da einig. Aber mal im Ernst, der Leichtbau ist im Endeffekt keine große Kunst wenn das Konto groß genug ist. Ein bisschen sollte man die Optik beachten und der Rest ist Katalogstudium und Kohle verbrennen. Das Cannondale Flash auf der Eurobike am Tune Stand hatte zwar nur 6,7kg oder was und unglaubliche Summen gekostet, aber renntauglich war es nicht. Da lob ichs mir doch dass mein Rad auch nur 9kg hat aber dafür 2500 gekostet hat


wenn man es "renntauglich" will kann man das Serien Flash nehmen, dass wiegt mit vernünftigem Sattel, Griffen und Lenker trotzdem unter 7,5kg


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2009)

Yeti verdammt gut
Marin verdammt gut
Principia verdammt gut

Sehr schöne Räder auf den letzten Seiten!


----------



## Domme02 (23. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ich sehe wir sind uns da einig. Aber mal im Ernst, der Leichtbau ist im Endeffekt keine große Kunst wenn das Konto groß genug ist. Ein bisschen sollte man die Optik beachten und der Rest ist Katalogstudium und Kohle verbrennen. Das Cannondale Flash auf der Eurobike am Tune Stand hatte zwar nur 6,7kg oder was und unglaubliche Summen gekostet, aber renntauglich war es nicht. Da lob ichs mir doch dass mein Rad auch nur 9kg hat aber dafür 2500 gekostet hat


das "Tune Flash" wiegt knapp unter 6kg.
Aber was bitte ist daran nicht Rennetauglich? Über die Bremsscheiben lässt sich streiten. Aber auch wenn die nicht renntauglich sind wiegt das bike mit anderen scheiben vllt. 50g mehr und auch das ist ein super gewicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2009)

die reifen?
ne lefty mit komplett offenen lagern?

interessante studie... aber nee...


----------



## fuzzball (23. September 2009)

so gehts http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/uploads/19234-C2A743D7-5B9B-4D79-82F5-513A8BB9EEFB.jpg


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2009)

jooo die loesung mit nem schlauch geht, wenn man sie auf 80mm getravelt hat, sosnt schlabbert der zu viel... oder rollt net,.. irgend sowas... aber ganz ohne was, dass geht einfach net... das ueberleben die linearlager mal gar net lange...


----------



## NoBseHz (23. September 2009)

Also das mit dem Flash habe ich mir vor Ort von verschiedenen Leuten erklÃ¤ren lassen, z.B. dem super geilen Neueck-Macher oder auch vom Felix Wolf (LightWolf), die beide sehr viel mehr Ahnung von Technik haben als ich und sich mit dem Bike auch auseinander gesetzt haben. Es stimmt, dass die Lefty Dichtungen da etwas "vertuned" wurden. Aber auch einige andere Kleinigkeiten, die ich jetzt leider nicht mehr zitieren kann, passen da nicht so wies sein sollte. Vielleicht kann ja jemand anders hier nochmal die Details nachreichen. Die Bremsscheiben waren auf jeden Fall nicht so schlimm ^^ 

Und mit "auch 9kg" mein ich nicht, dass das C'Dale oder das Prinzipia 9kg wiegt, sondern dass ich 9kg auch fÃ¼r absolut in Ordnung finde. Ich frag mich auch, was ich noch dran machen sollte. Die SattelstÃ¼tze und Schnellspanner fÃ¼r zusammen 220â¬, wenn ich das jetzt Ã¼berleg, dann is das einfach ein Wahnsinn fÃ¼r sehr wenige Gramm. Gut ich behalt die Dinger wahrscheinlich auf Ewigkeit, aber trotzdem ist das einfach eine bescheuerte Summe. Die LaufrÃ¤der gehen da mit 800â¬ fÃ¼r 1299g denk ich noch richtig in Ordnung, vor allem da sie problemfrei aufgebaut wurden.

Also bei meinem Bike steckt noch dreckig viel Tuningpotential drin. Die Aluteile (Lenker, Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze obwohl Tune) oder Pedale (XT) oder Kurbel (Noir) oder Kette (XT) oder Kassette (XT) oder Bremsscheiben (Marta SL) oder Sattel (180g SLR TT) oder die ganzen Schrauben oder oder oder... also wenn ihr mal zu viel Geld Ã¼brig habt kÃ¶nnt ihr ruhig spenden!!!!! Dann kann ich da auch ruckzuck ein geiles Leichtbauprojekt raus machen  

Soweit ich weiÃ is der Karrn leichter als die aktuellen Haibike Teambikes, da die integrierte SattelstÃ¼tze schwerer ist (laut den Teamfahrern) und andere kleinere Details auch.

Und damit hier nicht nur Text ist kommt mal ein Foto in Action vom Hardtail dazu (sorry wenn ich es schon 23x wo anders gepostet hab )







(ich gehe mal davon aus, dass niemand meckert weil jetzt nicht jedes Detail zu erkennen ist, da es ein Actionfoto und kein Daheimfoto ist )


----------



## EvilEvo (23. September 2009)

Einfach nur , geiles Bike, geiles Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.it (24. September 2009)

meins recht neu letzte woche beschafft  denke fürn anfang ganz okay bin seit fast 10 jahren nimmer gebiked, da wollte ich nicht unsummen ausgeben


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2009)

du bist doch aus dem hwluxx forum !?

die mecker die bald kommt nicht zu ernst nehmen!


----------



## mr.it (24. September 2009)

jop ausm luxx und habe vorm posten schon einige seiten gelesen, daher bin ich vorbereitet was hier bald abgehen wird  gerade deswegen musste es hier rein  steht ja xc und bilder kann ich beides bieten, was da nicht steht "nur rennerprobte bikes oder sündhaftteure bikes"


----------



## hank_dd (24. September 2009)

Es steht aber auch Cross-Country Bikes und nicht Touren-Bikes im Titel 
Spacerturm weg und vielleicht noch Vorbau umdrehen, dann trifft's schon eher den Thread-Titel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2009)

ich seeeh es net!  mein arbeitgeber erlaubt zwar priv. internt nutzung, aber so langsam sind alle pic hoster gespert... ergo ich seh gar nix  eigntlich nur die bidler die hier im forum gehostet werden 

naja... ich kann mir schon denken was da is 
und ich frag mich immer was die leute mit teuer haben??? ich kann fuer 1000euro (mein erstes race bike hat 1400dm gekostet und wurde von meinem konfirmationsgeld gekauft). ein race hardtail zusammen bauen wo KEINER was gegen sagt, aber auch ein 5000euro rad so umbauen, das es nur noch zum biergarten und zurrueck taugt.
es geht drum, wie man drauf sitzt, was dran ist... Funktion. NICHT budged!

das ist echt als nicht persoenlichgemeint,... aber wie gesagt das trecking und touren forum is woanders (wobei ich leute kenne die fahren mit dem treckingrad den hardcoretrail runter,... "der weg hatte auf der karte nen namen, dann dachte ich der ist gross und breit..." 

vor allem bekommt ihr im treckingforum eher tips, anregungen und lob. was bringt es euch ein rad hier zu posten das hier net hinpasst?

so das nur allgemein! wie gesagt... das bild seh ich erst heute abend


----------



## mr.it (24. September 2009)

kriegt man so nen spacerturm problemlos selber weg oder gibt es da was zu beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2009)

du musst dir im klaren sein, wie viel du vom gabelschaft absägst.
er die richtige sitzposition suchen und dann weitere schritte einleiten!

alleinen nen flatbar verändert die sitzposition schon erheblich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2009)

ausbauen, kralle tiefer rein dengelnund schaft kuerzen. 
entweder mit ner saege oder mit nem rohrschneider (geht sauberer)


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. September 2009)

falsches topic...hab meine anfrage verschoben


----------



## SingleLight (24. September 2009)

Am besten nimmst Du die Spacer bis auf einen unten raus, dann den Vorbau drauf und dann die Spacer oben auf den Vorbau, so kannst Du erst einmal probieren ob es so geht. Nach 10 Jahren ohne Bike, sollte man nicht gleich eine "Race"-Haltung auf einen Bike einnehmen! Also langsam rantasten, wenn
alles nach Monaten passt, dann kannst Du seelenruhig das Schaftrohr kürzen und die Spacer in die Tonne kloppen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## mr.it (24. September 2009)

sorry für off topic:

okay klingt bestimmt jetzt etwas doof, aber ich kann also einfach den inbus oben wo irgendwas von cartridge system inside steht abschrauben und dann die zwei inbusse vom vorbau lösen usw. ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2009)

oben ist ne kappe mit ner schraube in der mitte drauf. die oeffnen ... kappe runter
dann die vorbauschrauben auf... vorbau runter
alle spacer raus (oder so viel wie du tiefer willst) dann den vorbau draufstecken
die restlichen spacer oben drauf... kappe wieder drauf... 
obere schraueb langsam anziehen, bis der steuersatz kein spiel mehr hat (nur vorderradbremse ziehen und vor und rad zurrueck bewegen), aber der lenker sich noch leicht bewegen laesst.
dann die schrauben vom vorbau anziehen.

wenn du die passende hoehe hast, alles wieder auf und den gabel schaft so kuerzen, das er 2mm unter der oberkante vom vorbau aufhoert. dann wieder ohne die spacer die ueber dem vorbau waren zusammen bauen.

evtl musst zu zum kuerzen die kralle im schaft tiefer rein kloeppeln. dazu eine laengere schraube nehmen und den deckel drauf... dann die kralle mit der schraube tiefer schlagen. der deckel dient zur fuehrung, das du die kralle nicht schraeg einschlaegst.


----------



## fuzzball (24. September 2009)

wobei man sagen muss die Grenze ist fliesend und vieles hängt von der Ausstattung; so ist einer meiner Zwillinge (und Organspender) mit einfache Teilen aufgebaut



der andere (wie bereits gezeigt) mit etwas leichteren Teilen 



CC Bikes sind beide, dennoch würde ich nur mit letzerem einen Wettkampf bestreiten und bei einer Tour mitfahren, denn wieso sollte ich bis zu 2,5kg extra mit mir rumschleppen deswegen nicht so auf den anderen rumhacken nur weil einem der Aufbau nicht gefällt, Kritik nur wenn sie produktiv ist.


----------



## mr.it (24. September 2009)

danke nopain-nogain, dann mache ich mich mal an die arbeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2009)

sind doch beide schick. wo ist das problem?
meine trainingsschlampe war au netedler ausgstattet:




@mr.it: immer dran denken... 3x abgesaegt und noch immer zu kurz daher schon mit spacer ueber dem vorbau die gebrauchte hoehe rausfinden und DANN erst absaegen


----------



## Nordpol (24. September 2009)

> oben ist ne kappe mit ner schraube in der mitte drauf. die oeffnen ... kappe runter
> dann die vorbauschrauben auf... vorbau runter
> alle spacer raus (oder so viel wie du tiefer willst) dann den vorbau draufstecken
> die restlichen spacer oben drauf... kappe wieder drauf...
> ...


 
Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben, kurz und schmerzlos...

Dein Rad ist schon ganz ok, sozusagen eine gute Grundlage.



> so das nur allgemein! wie gesagt... das bild seh ich erst heute abend


 
Heute abend muß er sich entschuldigen...

Gruss Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2009)

jajaa ich sagte es ja allgemein 

@fussball: einen kritikpunkt haette ich aber  mich wuerde es kirre machen... einmal pos vorbau einmal neg vorbau... an praktisch dem selben rad ... 

so... hab ja nen ruf zu verlieren


----------



## SingleLight (24. September 2009)

Bei den beiden Cannondale wunder mich ja trotzdem etwas, wenn beide die gleiche Rahmengröße haben, wieso hat man einmal eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze und einmal ein Grade?
Die hellen Kabelbinder finde ich total doof, da es ja bei dem anderen auch ohne geht, wo sind den die Lenkerendstopfen?!
Die Bikes sind sonst ganz ok, größter Kritikpunkt wären die Sättel, da gibt ihr so viel Geld aus für die Parts, dann ist nicht mal ein vernünftiger Sattel drin?
Gruß
Christian


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2009)

Was gibt's an dem Sattel auszusetzen?


----------



## chri55 (24. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


>



 schnell und hart.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2009)

und gibts nimmer... aber das war es... so hart, das der xlc light lenker bei 45kmh auf ner wurzelpiste gebrochen is  junge hatte ich DA glueck!

rahmen/gabel wurde durch ein strike/f100 ersetzt... brauchte ein spassgefaehrt neben der rennmashine


----------



## fuzzball (24. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jajaa ich sagte es ja allgemein
> 
> @fussball: einen kritikpunkt haette ich aber  mich wuerde es kirre machen... einmal pos vorbau einmal neg vorbau... an praktisch dem selben rad ...
> 
> so... hab ja nen ruf zu verlieren





SingleLight schrieb:


> Bei den beiden Cannondale wunder mich ja trotzdem etwas, wenn beide die gleiche Rahmengröße haben, wieso hat man einmal eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze und einmal ein Grade?
> Die hellen Kabelbinder finde ich total doof, da es ja bei dem anderen auch ohne geht, wo sind den die Lenkerendstopfen?!
> Die Bikes sind sonst ganz ok, größter Kritikpunkt wären die Sättel, da gibt ihr so viel Geld aus für die Parts, dann ist nicht mal ein vernünftiger Sattel drin?
> Gruß
> Christian



so jetzt die Antworten (muß ja den Ruf verteidigen)
das obere Bike hab ich am WE kurz aufgebaut, um die Gabel zu testen, ob die nach über 2 Jahren Standzeit noch funktioniert; brauch sie für das untere da es mich damit gelegt hat und dessen Gabel gerade bei der Reperatur (polieren) ist. 
Deswegen auch die vielen Kabelbinder, die viel zulange hintere Bremsleitung, der postive Vorbau, die polierte Ritchey Sattelstütze.
Mit dem Sattel geb ich dir Recht, wenn ich unter 50km fahren muss, hab ich noch einen Becker Carbon, wenn ich allerdings mehrere Tage infolge und dabei jeweils mehr als 70km zurücklege brauche ich einen Sattel der auf dauer bequem ist (zu meinem Arsch passt) und das ist leider dieser 200gr Sattel. Hab mir jetzt von KEIL den Vollcarbonsattel zum testen bestellt,mal schaun vielleicht ist der auf dauer bequemer als der Becker.


----------



## SingleLight (24. September 2009)

Ist schon klar, der Sattel muss passen oder jeder macht es so wie er es gewohnt ist. Ich fand einfach das Verhältnis XTR Teile zu den recht billiger Italia Sattel nicht passend Ich hatte den Sattel auch mal am Touren-Bike dran, ich fand den persönlich schrecklich, dem anderem passt er dann wieder gut.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jaypeare (24. September 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> das Verhältnis XTR Teile zu den recht billiger Italia Sattel nicht passend



Das sind Selle San Marco.

Fahre am Titan-RR auch nen San Marco Blaze, den ich irgendwann mal für 15 Euro quasi "aus dem Wühltisch" erstanden habe. Absolut nicht standesgemäß, das blöde ist bloß: Mein A*** mag ihn, und der Klügere gibt nach. 

Ein Sattel muss in erster Linie passen. In zweiter Linie darf er dann edel und teuer sein, wenns unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## Brix69 (24. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobo21 (24. September 2009)

Hier mal mein neues,

es kommen noch weisse SID-Decals dran.

gibts eigentlich weisse Aufkleber? Wenn ja, wo?
9,84kg


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (24. September 2009)

I-wie stört der bunte Sattel, weiß ja auch nich


----------



## SingleLight (24. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das sind Selle San Marco.
> Ein Sattel muss in erster Linie passen. In zweiter Linie darf er dann edel und teuer sein, wenns unbedingt sein muss.



Ups, echt? Der Zweite sah echt so aus wie mein alter Selle Italia , der bei mir keine Bezeichnung hatte. Die San Marcos kenne ich kaum, sorry!
Klar muss er passen, teuer ist was anderes, habe auch gute Sattel die nur 20-30 Euro kosten, aber die einfach besser, edler und leichter sind als der olle Italia den ich mal hatte. Aber nun egal, genug OT weiter mit Bilder
Grüßi


----------



## David_B (24. September 2009)

Der Lenker wirkt irgendwie irre groß.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2009)

kein wunder, der ist ja auch ca. 700mm breit.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (25. September 2009)

So nach langem schrauben, endlich fast komp fertig. Die Aufkleber von der Gabel werde ich wohl noch entfernen, so wie villeicht die von dem LRS. Momentanes Gewicht leider immernoch etwas über 11kg

Ps. Die teile zum kürzen müßten jeden moment mit der "Post" kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (25. September 2009)

Mit normallangen Bremsleitungen bist du dann auf 10,5


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2009)

...das denke ich auch, könnten auch für ein Tandem passen. Und wenn du die Lampen abnimmst bist du bei 10.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (25. September 2009)

hehe.. ich werd´s mal probieren^^

Nee ich machen morgen nochmal gute bilder, mit ner richtigen kamera, und fertigen bremsleitungen. Die stütze wird warscheinlich auch wieder getauscht, gegen eine weiße WCS oder so. wuste nicht das man die selle italia nicht so ohne weiteres auf den tune stützen fahren kann.. 



oder ich muss mir ne Speednelle (in weiß) noch besorgen.. muss ich mal sehn.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

das sieht echt nach tandem aus


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen. Hier mal mein hübsches bike. Habe mir mühe gegeben und das ganze selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. September 2009)

Die beiden letzten Bikes sehen recht vielversprechend aus, hätten aber viel bessere Fotos verdient.


----------



## corfrimor (25. September 2009)

@ onkel_doc
Find' ich gut, nur die rote Kurbel ...

@ Jan_der_Don
Find' ich auch gut, aber die weißen Ritchey-Teile ... Überhaupt muß ich sagen, daß ich mich das viele Weiß überall inzwischen nervt. ****** Mode halt ...


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

na ja, die orange kurbel hab ich montiert damit es nicht nur so schwarz ist. Mir gefällt dieser farbakzent an meinem bike. Verdammt der rahmen war nur die hälfte so teuer. Ein schnäpchen damals 2004. Suche noch eine leichtere gabel. Auf ebay ist es nicht leicht was gutes und nicht zu teures zu ergattern. Die schaftlänge ist eben min. 23cm. Da gibt es nicht vieles.


----------



## pedalix (25. September 2009)




----------



## Domme02 (25. September 2009)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> Die stütze wird warscheinlich auch wieder getauscht, gegen eine weiße WCS oder so. wuste nicht das man die selle italia nicht so ohne weiteres auf den tune stützen fahren kann..



wo ist denn das Problem mit dem Sattel?? 
normalerweise ist das doch kein problem den Kit carbonio auf eine Stütze mit jochklemmung zu kriegen.

Ich würde nur die Aufkleber vom LRS runtermachen. Die auf der Gabel sollten imo dran bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

solangsam koennte man echt meinen, der thread ist noch zu retten  *big thumbs up*


----------



## Christian Back (25. September 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen. Hier mal mein hübsches bike. Habe mir mühe gegeben und das ganze selbst aufgebaut.



Schönes Rocky. Die dünnen Rohre, der klassische Steuersatz, das lange Steuerrohr... Fein!
Mach´ doch bitte mal schönere Bilder!


----------



## Popeye34 (25. September 2009)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> hehe.. ich werd´s mal probieren^^
> 
> Nee ich machen morgen nochmal gute bilder, mit ner richtigen kamera, und fertigen bremsleitungen. Die stütze wird warscheinlich auch wieder getauscht, gegen eine weiße WCS oder so. wuste nicht das man die selle italia nicht so ohne weiteres auf den tune stützen fahren kann..
> 
> ...




Hallo, ist das dieser http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/selle_italia/SLR/slr-kit-carbonio-flow/

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich den am günstigsten bekomme?? 119+3.90 Versand  ist bisher der "beste" Preis


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

wie die schweizer so sind...sauschnell habe ich noch mehr fotos gemacht. Ich hoffe man sieht jetzt mehr von meinem schnuggelchen.

Für die die wissen wollen was drauf ist:

Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 2003/04
Marzocchi Bomber Comp 80mm
Sram X9 Schaltung 
Race Face Forged Kurbel dazu Race Face Kränze
Crankbrother Schwingbesen
Avid Dial TI Bremsen mit Avid Ultimate kombiniert...sau gut
DT Swiss 4.1 Felgen mit XT Naben
Thomsen Sattelstütze 26,8
Selle SLR Sattel 180g
Ritchey WCS Vorbau 120mm
Easton EA 50 Lenker
Barends SMICA
Dazu noch einen leichten BBB Alu Flaschenhalter
Schwalbe Rocket Ron/Noby Nic beides 2.1

Man darf mich auch kritisieren. Habe keine angst vor antworten.

******** man kann die bilder im moment nicht runterladen. Werde es weiter versuchen.


----------



## Deichradler (25. September 2009)

> Ich hoffe man sieht jetzt mehr von meinem schnuggelchen.


Ich seh gerade garnichts !


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

ok die datengrösse meiner bilder sind zu gross. Geht noch n moment. bis gleich. ******** man.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

mr.it schrieb:


> danke nopain-nogain, dann mache ich mich mal an die arbeit


das rad geht ja echt noch  der spacerturm  weg und die pedale sind au net so der brueller... aber sonst ist es doch ganz ok


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

so,jetzt sollte es gehen. Die kamera schiesst einfach zu gute bilder draussen. Musste jetzt die bilder im haus machen...sorry.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

irgend was im orange/rot der kurbel muss noch ans rad... vorbau... sattelklemme... irgend was... die wirkt so verlohren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

geschmacksache das mit den spacern. Für mich siehts einfach besser aus wenn der vorbau so montiert ist als wenn er nach oben schaut.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> irgend was im orange/rot der kurbel muss noch ans rad... vorbau... sattelklemme... irgend was... die wirkt so verlohren...


 


Hätte gerne gemacht, aber es ist schwierig bis unmöglich noch was in solch einer farbe zu finden. Ausser es ist eloxiert...tune zb. Aber es ist einfach nicht die gleiche farbe.


----------



## Popeye34 (25. September 2009)

Das Rad und der Aufbau an sich ist ja ok, aber die Farbe der Kurbel......für mich ein NO GO !
Nopain hat's schon erwähnt, die Farbe spiegelt sich nirgends wieder.......


----------



## gemorje (25. September 2009)

vor allem, weil die Pedale blau sind....


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

na ja...hätte die kurbel auch in schwarz bekommen. Wollte einfach n'bischen farbe reinbringen. Ging wohl in die hosen wenn es nach euch geht.;-)
Was würdest du denn für pedalen montiere. TI???...sind ja gold. Andere crankbrother???...sind rot oder zu schwer.


----------



## Gorth (25. September 2009)

gab doch ne Marzocchi in dem Farbton, vor 3 Jahren ca. mein ich

alternativ nen king in mango


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

jo, die farbe is ja ok... aber halt net nur da... gab/gibt es net auch roox teile in der farbe?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> gab doch ne Marzocchi in dem Farbton, vor 3 Jahren ca. mein ich
> 
> alternativ nen king in mango


 
he danke...werde mich mal schlau machen. Wollte zuerst die marzocchi olympia montieren. Die farbe ist hellpink. zum glück hab ich das nicht gemacht sonst hättet ihr^mich wohl zermalmt in diesem vorum


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jo, die farbe is ja ok... aber halt net nur da... gab/gibt es net auch roox teile in der farbe?


 
Habe eben auch noch nichts gesehen von roox. DIe farbe ist wirklich speziell. Ansonsten müsste ich die kurbel austauschen und ebenfalls den steuersatz. Eloxalteile von tune montieren.


----------



## Domme02 (25. September 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hallo, ist das dieser http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/selle_italia/SLR/slr-kit-carbonio-flow/
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich den am gÃ¼nstigsten bekomme?? 119+3.90 Versand  ist bisher der "beste" Preis


ja es der bei dem Link. Ohne loch heiÃt er nur Kit Carbonio. Ich habe den Kit Carbonio damals fÃ¼r 95â¬ oder so bei ebay gekauft. Viele verkaufen bei ebay ihre neuen Carbonios, weil sie auf dem Neurad montiert waren aber fÃ¼r den KÃ¤ufer zu hart sind. Somit kriegst du die Dinger da super gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## mystahr (25. September 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so,jetzt sollte es gehen. Die kamera schiesst einfach zu gute bilder draussen. Musste jetzt die bilder im haus machen...sorry.


Schöne Kurbel, miserable Bilder, nervige Doppelposts


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

1
2
3


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1
> 2
> 3


 
danke für die info. Habe es auch gerade auf ebay gesehen. Passt glaub ich aber nicht ganz. Das andere würde passen aber zu kurz und schwer wie sau. ich suche noch weiter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

dann halt doch tune mango


----------



## mystahr (25. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> dann halt doch tune mango










k_star schrieb:


> was soll man da noch verändern?


Das Gewicht


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2009)

das tomac hat stil!

was soll man da noch verändern? wird sehr schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_der_Don (26. September 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @ onkel_doc
> Find' ich gut, nur die rote Kurbel ...
> 
> @ Jan_der_Don
> Find' ich auch gut, aber die weißen Ritchey-Teile ... Überhaupt muß ich sagen, daß ich mich das viele Weiß überall inzwischen nervt. ****** Mode halt ...




Ja ich weiß.. 

Nee mein Vater hatte früher schon nen weißes Hot chili, damals sonderlakierung!! Mit dem alten Spinergie LRS. Wegen dem Bike hatte Hot chili damals die Farbe ins programm aufgenommen  War damals mit auf ner Messe, da war das sowas von der renner^^  Hatte den Rahmen nun vor einigen Jahren wegen rissen umgetauscht, und der neue mußte einfach wieder weiß sein(zur entschuldigung)  Is aber echt ne sch*** farbe, gerad im altag. Find den artikel in der Bike ganz lustig dazu. Der typ mit seinem Apina- weiß- Bike.. kann schon bisschen nachvollziehen.. 

Mit den Bildern wird´s wohl morgen nix, muss lange arbeiten.. kommen die tage aber 100%ig



Der SLR sattel ist an sich nicht zugelassen für Ankerklemmungen!! Selle Italia schreibt eigentlich 8mm auflage an jeder Klemmstelle vor!! Alles andere auf Eingenverantwortung.. Die speednelle is so weit ich weiß der einigste der für sowas mit voller Garantie zugelassen ist. Weiß ich aber nicht genau..


----------



## Doedyl (26. September 2009)

in rheinhessen kann man sehr gut CC


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2009)

katalogbilder sind immer sehr gerne gesehen


----------



## CSB (26. September 2009)

> katalogbilder sind immer sehr gerne gesehen



Vorallem von solchen "Schmuckstücken":kotz:


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

hier nochmal meins mit aktuellen Umbauten:

Shimano Hone Kurbel (44-32-22)
Shimano SLX Kassette (11-34)
Shimano Deore LX Kette (9fach)


----------



## unocz (26. September 2009)

so hier das letzte mal mein bike in dem zustand. nächste woche gibts dann ne neue kurbel, neues schaltwerk, neue reifen und komplett weisse züge, die natürlich auch gekürzt


----------



## tho.mas (26. September 2009)

Na die eine Woche hätten wir gerne noch gewartet!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2009)

dann besser eine vorher/nachher kombi...


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

na es könnte schlimmer sein, wenn er auf die Idee kommt in ein Cube eine Lefty einzubauen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2009)

jetzt zofft euch doch nicht schon wieder...


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

oh tschuldigung hab das  vergessen


----------



## RagazziFully (26. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


>



Wieso hast du so viel in die Gurke investiert?


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

weil es sich fÃ¼r mich eher lohnt Ã¼ber ein Jahr das Bike zu verbessern als ein Jahr mit ner Gurke zu fahren und dann EVENTUELL iein komplettbike zu kaufen was mir dann doch nicht gefÃ¤llt

als SchÃ¼ler hjabe ich nur ein begrenztes Budget (auch wenn mitlerweile locker 800â¬ in dem Teil stecken)


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2009)

Seh ich genauso...Sparen macht weniger Spass als biken, also einfach monatlich schrauben, dann steht ein Jahr später vielleicht auch endlich der Bock da, den man sich erspart hätte.


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

als nächstes wird wohl der Fun Works Zero 5 von Action Sports kommen in Schwarz und dann kommt hinten noch die BB7 dran oder wenn Geld da ist auch ne hydrl. ^^ mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (26. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> als nächstes wird wohl der Fun Works Zero 5 von Action Sports kommen in Schwarz und dann kommt hinten noch die BB7 dran oder wenn Geld da ist auch ne hydrl. ^^ mal sehen



also wenn nochn anderer rahmen + disc hinten kommt ist das ja was anderes.. ich dachte du lässt das so...

momentan ist es ja so ne art trabant mit ferrari frontschürze..


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

nunja - die Gabel ist auch nur eine Odur - sozusagen im Vergleich ne RS Recon 

aber bin 1A zufrieden damit - habe damit sicher nie probleme mit rausprngenden Dchtungen aufgrund entweichender Luft oder so ^^ 

ne Durin ist zwar schöner aber als Schüler reicht die Odur 100% aus


----------



## lordnicon (26. September 2009)

Guten abend,

und nun hier auch mal meins! Ist ein Radon QLT Race 6.0 in der Team Edition  Lackierung! Noch nicht das perfekte Setup, aber denke mal eine gute Grundlage und mit ca 13,5kg noch Platz zur Erleichterung!













Steht bei Interesse auch zum Verkauf!!!!!


Gruss nico


----------



## Tundra HT (26. September 2009)

@Groudon
Wahrscheinlich das am besten ausgestattete Bulls Sharptail was durch Chemnitz rollt.
Dein Bike macht sich von Post zu Post. Und gute Teile kann man nie genug zuhause rumfliegen haben. Der nächste Rahmen oder ein neues Bikeprojekt kommt bestimmt.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

auf jeden ^^

mir haben es die Farben grün-silber-schwarz angetan und daher wird der nächste Rahmen auch komplett Schwarz und eben die Hone mit grünen Schrauben und grünen Akzenten wie Sattelklemme und ie Magura-Socke soll grün werden und die Zugstufe/LockOn sollen grünes elox bekommen  aber bis dahin muss ich mir endlich nen Job suchen ^^


----------



## kingking (26. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> hier nochmal meins mit aktuellen Umbauten:
> 
> Shimano Hone Kurbel (44-32-22)
> Shimano SLX Kassette (11-34)
> Shimano Deore LX Kette (9fach)




*ist ja auch klar das es  das beste ausgestattete bulls sharptail ist weils einfach keiner fährt.        abgesehen davon das deine beiträge sehr arrogant rüberkommen finde ich das bike  auch nicht wirklich toll*


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2009)

Sagt jemand mit so ner Möhre in diesem Thread?





Mann, Mann, Mann...Lasst den Jung doch in Ruhe, er will doch nur biken


----------



## Tundra HT (26. September 2009)

Mein erstes Bike war ein Scott Voltage YZ4, hab genauso angefangen wie Groudon, nur so bekommst du nen Plan von der Materie Bike. Jeder fängt mal klein an und steigert sich stetig, oder kingking??
Gruß Jan


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Sagt jemand mit so ner Möhre in diesem Thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hee das Bike ist klasse  
die Farbe wär jetzt nicht meins und ein XC Bike ist es auch nicht


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ... und ein XC Bike ist es auch nicht



Darum gings mir auch nur. Für seinen Einsatzzweck einfach nur schick und Nicolai rockt sowieso, aber in dem Thread hier besseres vorzeigen, sinnvolle Kritik bringen oder Alt+F4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (26. September 2009)

lordnicon schrieb:


> Guten abend,
> 
> und nun hier auch mal meins! Ist ein Radon QLT Race 6.0 in der Team Edition  Lackierung! Noch nicht das perfekte Setup, aber denke mal eine gute Grundlage und mit ca 13,5kg noch Platz zur Erleichterung!
> 
> ...



200er Bremsscheiben? Will einer Dh mit fahren oder wie


----------



## Nordpol (27. September 2009)

... oder bist du wirklich so schwer...
die großen scheiben stechen wirklich ins auge, etwas kleiner wäre eleganter.


----------



## NoBseHz (27. September 2009)

Cube und ihre Laufräder


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. September 2009)

kingking schrieb:


> *ist ja auch klar das es  das beste ausgestattete bulls sharptail ist weils einfach keiner fährt.        abgesehen davon das deine beiträge sehr arrogant rüberkommen finde ich das bike  auch nicht wirklich toll*



Arrogant finde ich eher diesen Beitrag.
Groudon ist halt noch am Anfang und mit sehr viel Herzblut dabei. Freut sich über jede kleine Verbesserung und will das Rad dann halt auch gerne zeigen.
Ging mir ähnlich als Anfänger. Sollte man eher unterstützen als draufkloppen. Ich freu mich da mit. 

Da stört es mich mehr, wenn jemand diesen Thread als Plattform für eine Verkaufsanzeige nutzt, was mittlerweile leider immer öfter vorkommt.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. September 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Arrogant finde ich eher diesen Beitrag.
> Groudon ist halt noch am Anfang und mit sehr viel Herzblut dabei. Freut sich über jede kleine Verbesserung und will das Rad dann halt auch gerne zeigen.
> Ging mir ähnlich als Anfänger. Sollte man eher unterstützen als draufkloppen. Ich freu mich da mit.
> 
> Da stört es mich mehr, wenn jemand diesen Thread als Plattform für eine Verkaufsanzeige nutzt, was mittlerweile leider immer öfter vorkommt.





Arrogant kommen hier so einige rüber, Groudon gehört meiner Ansicht nach nicht dazu. Aber im 2-Tage-Takt das gleiche Bike mit minimalen Änderungen muss trotzdem nicht sein .

Kann das aber andererseits auch gut verstehen. Von mir gibts demnächst (hoffentlich) auch mal wieder was neues. Ich spring im Moment bei jedem Türklingeln aus dem Stand 15m durch die Wohnung, weil ich denke, dass meine Teile endlich da sind. 

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen das rot-weiße Reaction? Gut, von der Stange und nicht wirklich aufregend, aber da gabs hier schon viel schlimmeres.


----------



## Slow (27. September 2009)

Soo, hier nochmal mein Nox Eclipse SLT 08 in neuer Ausbaustufe. Klar, die alte Optik mit Reba war ziemlich Geschmack-sicher, aber war mir auf Dauer zu langweilig. Seht selbst, Meinungen gerne gelesen! 






Gabel Detail:






Antrieb:






Mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum!

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## mystahr (27. September 2009)

Wenn das rote Eloxal nicht wäre, und das Grün sich IRGENWO wiederfinden würd. 
Aber so, irgendwie kann man den Blick garnichtmehr von der Gabel abwenden.


----------



## fatboy (27. September 2009)

Das ist wie beim Verkehrsunfall. Man will nicht, muß aber hingucken....


Geiles Nox, aber die Gabel geht nicht.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. September 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> Das ist wie beim Verkehrsunfall. Man will nicht, muß aber hingucken....
> 
> 
> Geiles Nox, aber die Gabel geht nicht.



Das is wie NACH einem Verkehrsunfall, 2 Bikes, die absolut nicht zusammenpassen haben eine Einheit gebildet. Der Rahmen mit der Gabel sieht ja noch ganz gut aus, aber der Rest ist einfach nur zusammengewürfelt und sieht schlichtweg mies aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2009)

also ich finde das bulls auch ok  lass doch den schueler! ich hab auch mit nem univega alpina 606s (mag21, stx/lx) angefangen!

und man sieht ja, das er es in die richtige richtung bewegt.

ach ja... ne left waere noch gut 
ne scherz  ich freu mich schon auf mein steuerrohr morgen *hops*


----------



## Tundra HT (27. September 2009)

> sieht schlichtweg mies aus.


Bis auf den Vorbau und die Stütze kann ich da nichts zusammengewürfeltes erkennen.
Dein DBR sieht imho da doch viel zusammengewürfelter aus.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2009)

hehe ^^ mein Traum wÃ¤re ja der Cannondale F1 Alloy Rahmen + Lefty ^^ aber das kostet 1600â¬ und da kann ich auch fÃ¼r 2100â¬ gleich das F1 komplett nehmen ^^

habe wie gesagt vor den Fun Works Team zero 5 in Schwarz zu nehmen und dann bissl zu bauen ^^ bissl eloxieren usw - geil wÃ¤re eben der Crossride Laufradsatz mit einer grÃ¼nen elox-Speiche ^^ bis zum nÃ¤chsten Update vergehen aber nun wieder paar wochen 

der NOX Rahmen ist aber auch cool  sind die Aufkleber unterm lack???


----------



## EvilEvo (27. September 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Bis auf den Vorbau und die Stütze kann ich da nichts zusammengewürfeltes erkennen.
> Dein DBR sieht imho da doch viel zusammengewürfelter aus.
> Gruß Jan



Laufräder, Kurbel, die Farbakzente, die daran enthalten sind, einfach nur bunt, kein Konzept, mein Diamondback ist auch noch nicht fertig, neues Schaltwerk und neue Reifen sind schon dran, darum hab ich es ja auch noch nicht wieder gepostet, trotzdem findet man an meinem Rad nicht so viele verschiedene Farben wie, die sich einfach nur beissen.
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. September 2009)

@Slow: Also mir gefällt das Nox. Das mit der grünen Gabel ist nicht alltäglich und außerdem nicht schlechter als schwarze Bikes mit weißer Gabel. 
Die rot eloxierten Naben sind vielleicht zu viel. Sonst endlich mal ein frischer Wind!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2009)

Ich finde das Nox ziemlich schick, gerade weil die grüne Gabel im schwarzen Rahmen einen schönen Kontrast bildet.
Nur die eloxierten Schrauben finde ich schrecklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2009)

ich verstehe das konzept bei dem nox nicht ganz. anfangs wolltest du wohl das gold des Rahmens aufgreifen und baust goldene Kettenblattschrauben an. Dann kommt noch ein roter LRS der gar nicht zum rahmen passt und dann auch noch eine grüne gabel.
Ich persönlich würde einen LRS mit goldenen Naben und goldenen Nippeln sowie eine schwarze gabel (vllt. noch mit goldenen Aufklebern) verbauen. Dann wär das bike der hammer.


----------



## chri55 (27. September 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich finde das Nox ziemlich schick, gerade weil die grüne Gabel im schwarzen Rahmen einen schönen Kontrast bildet.
> Nur die eloxierten Schrauben finde ich schrecklich.



seh ich genauso. auch wenn ich elox. Schrauben normalerweise unschön finde, hier passen sie ganz gut zum Rahmen.


----------



## Slow (27. September 2009)

Hehe, wenigsten sorgt es für Gesprächsstoff! 

Bei den Schrauben/Yokes bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden! Da wird auch noch auf neutral (schwarz) geändert! 

Ich mag es nicht so gerne jetzt über Konzepte zu diskutieren, aber meine Denken war so: Hatte erst das Nox auf nur schwarz mit gelben Akzenten aufgebaut. Dann wurde mir das zu langweilig und eine dritte Farbe musste her. Habe dann die Laufräder gekauft, aber die Kombi schwarz/rot/gold äh gelb, hat mir nicht gefallen. Von daher musste ich irgendwas überlegen. Da ich diese R7 schon immer sehr schick fand, sie einfach zum tristen schwarz noch einen schönen farbigen Ausgleich darstellt und die R7 mal ausprobieren wollte und das Eloxal des Einstellknopfs gut zu dem LRS passte, habe ich das einfach mal versucht. Dann soll noch das Gelb möglichst zurückgebaut werden, damit sozusagen schwarz/rot/grün dominiert. Und zumindestens in Echt sind die Gelben Farbsachen nicht so dominant, dass sie mich stören. 
Vielleicht mache ich irgendwann auch mal alles Gelb weg, aber mal schauen...

...das "Problem" ist halt, dass die Aufkleber unterm Lack sind.

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Kaprado (27. September 2009)

die goldenen Kettenblatschrauben nehm ich dir gleich ab.


----------



## mike49 (27. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Ghost mit Marta SL Gold und FRM Web Stem CF Ti in gold:











Die goldene Windcutter für vorne ist übrigens schon unterwegs


----------



## general-easy (27. September 2009)

Sind das die ganz neuen ALEX felgen?

Sollen doch so superleicht sein oder?

Was für Naben fährste in dem Laufradsatz und was wiegt er?

Gruß Robin!


----------



## Odyssee (27. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich bin ich ja ausschliesslich im Classic-Forum unterwegs.
Aber mein Adept ist da leider noch zu jung (2002).

Mir scheint ist ist der richtige Platz für meinen Neuaufbau:













Drei weitere Bilder gibt's noch in meiner Galerie. Der Aufbau ist
Bontrager Race X Lite, SRAM X.0, Maverick/Fox und Avid Ultimate.

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen

Thomas

ps: Der Rahmen ist ein Repaint von Maja Art.


----------



## Gorth (27. September 2009)

Geilomat!


----------



## mike49 (27. September 2009)

general-easy schrieb:


> Sind das die ganz neuen ALEX felgen?
> 
> Sollen doch so superleicht sein oder?
> 
> Was für Naben fährste in dem Laufradsatz und was wiegt er?


Jep, das sind die Alex XCR Pro, Gewicht ~ 315g (geöst).

Naben sind die Funworks N-Light (420g), der komplette LRS wiegt mit Sapim CX-Ray ~ 1.360g. 

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem LRS, auch wenn er - aufgrund der Naben - nicht richtig leicht ist.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. September 2009)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich bin ich ja ausschliesslich im Classic-Forum unterwegs.
> Aber mein Adept ist da leider noch zu jung (2002).
> ...



Interessant. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schön finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Hehe, wenigsten sorgt es für Gesprächsstoff!
> 
> Bei den Schrauben/Yokes bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden! Da wird auch noch auf neutral (schwarz) geändert!
> 
> ...


also ich finds gut, werd das Gold (Sattelstütze nicht vergessen) los und alles ist  



Odyssee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich bin ich ja ausschliesslich im Classic-Forum unterwegs.
> Aber mein Adept ist da leider noch zu jung (2002).
> ...


die Gabel ist cool, beim Hauptrahmen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob diese Cannondalekopie mir gefällt 


was mir bei PM Bremssätteln nicht gefällt ist dieses Adapter wirrwarr


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. September 2009)

Wann das Adept aber von 2002 ist, kann das schlecht eine Kopie vom Cannondale Prophet sein. Und das Gemini gab's doch auch noch nicht viel früher (als das Klein), oder?


----------



## IceQ- (28. September 2009)

kingking schrieb:


> *ist ja auch klar das es das beste ausgestattete bulls sharptail ist weils einfach keiner fÃ¤hrt. abgesehen davon das deine beitrÃ¤ge sehr arrogant rÃ¼berkommen finde ich das bike auch nicht wirklich toll*


 

Sorry wenn ich das nochmal herauskramen muss, aber ich denke man muss da was generell klarstellen, dafÃ¼r kann man dann gerne auf mich einhacken!


1.) Kritik ist gewÃ¼nscht - ein angemessener Ton auch
2.) Als ob ihr euch am Anfang getraut habt eure Bikes zu posten 
3.) Niemand zwingt euch, dieses Fahrrad anzuschauen, geschweige den Thread zu besichtigen
4.) Noch weniger ist es nÃ¶tig jemanden, der eindeutig Begeisterung ausstrahlt (schaut seine "Ich will, wenn ich Geld habe, aufrÃ¼sten" Posts an) zu demotivieren
5.) Hasse ich sowas ungemein und in diesem (Unter)Forum ist der Ton schon lange nicht mehr wirklich "Kumpelhaft" andere Foren sind da wesentlich freundlicher
in diesem Thread wird andauernd schÃ¶n eine Breitseite auf "unschÃ¶ne" oder "Neuling" Bikes gefeuert... wieso eigentlich?
Nur weil die keine 2000â¬ haben und nicht alles korrekt abgestimmt haben?
Ich darbe nicht um mich im Internet profilieren zu kÃ¶nnen, einige hier wirken so als wenn sie das wÃ¼rden...

Habt ihr wirklich alle solche Komplexe das ihr immer sagen mÃ¼sst wie "Kacke" andere FahrrÃ¤der sind um dann ein gepushtes Ego zu haben, weil im echten Leben total versagt oder was ist der Grund?
Es verwundert mich vor allem, da das Alter in diesem Forum wohl im Schnitt hÃ¶her sein dÃ¼rfte als in den Zig Online Gaming Foren oder Zeitschriftenforen -mit dem Alter wird man doch souverÃ¤ner?


Zur Information an die schÃ¶n musses Aussehen Fraktion , wenn man Einsteigt und ein Bike aufrÃ¼stet - wird wohl als erstes die Technik (Kurbel,schaltwerk etc.) auf Vordermann gebracht nicht an eine noch so tolle SattelstÃ¼tze oder Vorbau gedacht... (die billigen sind vlt schwer, aber robust genug)
Aber sicher man rÃ¼stet lieber sich einen Syntace F99 von einem "Merida Vorbau" nach als von Deore auf XT Schaltwerk zu wechseln... das machen wirklich nur Leute die auf OberflÃ¤che setzen.

Lasst Leute einfach ihre Teile reinstellen, wenns nicht passend fÃ¼r das Auge ist - entweder nicht kommentieren oder freundliche und konstruktive Kritik Ã¤ussern... 

so mir egal ob das Offtopic war oder nicht oder ob ihr mir einen Admin auf den Hals hetzt, das musste jetzt raus, vom Ton her ist der Thread hier zum Teil wirklich schlimm.


Iceq-


----------



## onkeldueres (28. September 2009)

Bravo,so ist es richtig.Wird langsam zur schwarz/weiss Gesellschaft hier in diesem Thread.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2009)

@mike: 
irgend wie versteh ich deine sitzposition netganz... du scheinst nicht der groesste zu sein, weil der sattel so tief ist... 
dann aber spacer und vorbau positiv... also recht hoch... irgend wie komisch... 
also entweder du hast kurze beine und einen riesen oberkoerper... oder du sitzt fuer xc einfach zu aufrecht... ich wuerde das ganze vorne mal ein bischen tiefer bauen ... 

ach ja... zum ton... stimmt schon, aber manchmal ist es echt schimm... aber ich kann ja auch mal mein xc rennsemmel im dh forum posten... 

aber man sollte definitiv nicht auf sub 2k raedern rumhacken... ein alurahmen mit slx kann au geil aussehen. und ein rad fuer 5k euro kann so verschanden, das alles zu spaet ist... als ogeilt euch mal nicht immer am preis auf!


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wann das Adept aber von 2002 ist, kann das schlecht eine Kopie vom Cannondale Prophet sein. Und das Gemini gab's doch auch noch nicht viel früher (als das Klein), oder?



sagen wir mal so vor 2000 gabs die 90iger, als Cannondale diese Rahmenform eingeführt hat


 von 1994 (n.A.d. Eigners)


 
zu dieser Zeit hat Klein so Modelle wie das Mantra hergestellt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2009)

das 2. ist zwar falsch hier... aber GEIL! fehlt nur noch missy drauf!


----------



## Jaypeare (28. September 2009)

Na toll, jetzt hab ich Augenkrebs.

Zum Glück sind die 90er vorbei.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so vor 2000 gabs die 90iger, als Cannondale diese Rahmenform eingeführt hat



Okay, ich bin jetzt nur von Fullies ausgegangen. Killer V etc. habe ich nicht bedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2009)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so vor 2000 gabs die 90iger, als Cannondale diese Rahmenform eingeführt hat
> 
> 
> von
> zu dieser Zeit hat Klein so Modelle wie das Mantra hergestellt.



Was in drei Teufels Namen ist denn das. Ist es denn physikalisch sinnvoll, die Ausfallenden nach hinten zeigen zu lassen? Ich hätte da echt Schiss dass die abreißen....
Ohja, zum Glück sind die 90er vorbei


----------



## gemorje (28. September 2009)

Das einzig Geile an den 90ern ist die Musik 

@singlestoph: 
kann es sein, dass das Rad dir ein klein wenig zu groß ist?

(EDIT):
Okay...habs zu spät gemerkt...ist ein 29er....


----------



## Domme02 (28. September 2009)

ich glaube ich werde mich nie mit dem Aussehen von 29er anfreunden können.

Aber die Lackierung des Salsa Rahmens sieht echt super aus. Speciell die Pinnstripes sehen geil aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. September 2009)

Ich finde die Salsa-Lackierungen immer ein wenig zu unruhig für meinen Geschmack. Ist aber definitiv mal was anderes. Die Gabel mag mir aber irgendwie gar nicht gefallen.

Was ist eigentlich aus den schönen Metallplaketten am Steuerrohr geworden, die Salsa immer hatte? Die hatten Stil.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2009)

ich finde den 29er geil  hat was. auch schoen aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. September 2009)

So auch wenn´s keinem gefällt, weils zu zusammengewürfelt ist, es gehört hier rein, weil damit nunmal Rennen gefahren werden, wir ja immer betont "Cross-Country-Racing" .


----------



## chri55 (28. September 2009)

ich mag so starre Racebikes  die Startnummer ist aus aerodynamischer Sicht sehr ungünstig angebracht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2009)

das einzige was sche** is sind die pedale


----------



## mystahr (28. September 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Ich find den Rahmen top und die Gabel top. Aber beides zusammen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vorallem gibts die Gabel doch in so schönen Farben. Rot oder Gelb, wäre nen schöner Kontrast geworden


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

finde die Gabel an dem 29er sieht interessant (kann mich nicht entscheiden obs mir gefällt oder nicht) aus, wie fahren sich so 29er eigentlich ggü normalen 26ern.

@neo-bahamuth: die Ausfallenden an der Gabel halten  hatte in den 90zigern ein Fully von Proflex mit dieser Gabel, die mit abstand das Beste daran war.


----------



## dragon07 (28. September 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> So auch wenn´s keinem gefällt, weils zu zusammengewürfelt ist, es gehört hier rein, weil damit nunmal Rennen gefahren werden, wir ja immer betont "Cross-Country-Racing" .



Hi

Ich finde es passt, was für ein Rennen war das bei dem du mit dem FUFR 
gefahren bist?

Die Gabel würde ich vielleicht Lackieren.
Wie ist mit dem Gewicht ?  

Hast Agame ?
Grüße Ike


----------



## hank_dd (28. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt hab ich Augenkrebs.
> 
> Zum Glück sind die 90er vorbei.



Na dann klick dich mal durch
Diesen! Thread 

Ist nicht abwertend gemeint! Ich liebe diesen alten Räder (hab ja selbst eins)!


----------



## chrikoh (28. September 2009)

hank_dd schrieb:


> Na dann klick dich mal durch
> Diesen! Thread
> 
> Ist nicht abwertend gemeint! Ich liebe diesen alten Räder (hab ja selbst
> eins)!



Irgendwie schade daß es keine Kleins mehr gibt


----------



## Jaypeare (28. September 2009)

hank_dd schrieb:


> Na dann klick dich mal durch
> Diesen! Thread
> 
> Ist nicht abwertend gemeint! Ich liebe diesen alten Räder (hab ja selbst eins)!



Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden. Normalerweise mag ich ausgefallene Bikes, aber das CD da oben ist einfach too much.


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Ich find den Rahmen top und die Gabel top. Aber beides zusammen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vorallem gibts die Gabel doch in so schönen Farben. Rot oder Gelb, wäre nen schöner Kontrast geworden



die gabel gibts meines wissens erst drei mal in der schweiz, es sind zwar mehr vorbestellt aber bis jetzt noch nicht geliefert ..... warumauchimmer

eine in orange , selbst importiert vom besitzer
eine in grün beim shop der für mich den importeur macht , die ist schon reserviert und diese hier
ich hab sie eigentlich für meinen laden gekauft ....
nachdem ich aber am samstag bis nachts um 10 an meiner federgabel rumgebastelt hatte (ich musste am sonntag ein rennen fahren ....  ), ohne viel erfolg, dh ich muss das ding mal komplett zerlegen hab ich mir die gabel halt mal selbst ans rad geschraubt, man will ja wissen was man verkauft....

das salsa logo ist im moment eher gitterartig und aufgeleimt ....


grösse/sattelüberhöhung, das ist ein M die S ist mir zu kurz 172cm/82cm bein
ich bin immer zwischen den grössen zuhause,
sattelüberhöhung ist beim 29er wegen dem grossenvorderrad oft schon weniger , ist aber auch bequemer und beim runterfahren kein  nachteil (hier hats hügel die 400m häher sind als die stadt liegt und steile oft schlammige trails ...) , ich werd auch nicht jünger und wenns andere stört müssen die mir erst mal nachkommen wenn die mir das sagen wollen ....

und gaanz wichtig: ich mags nicht wenn die bremsgriffe oder die schalthebel das oberrohr berühren, dh bei stürzen krieg ich so keine dellen ins oberrohr



optik ist mir eigentlich wurst, ich hab schlimmere beiks und wenn man draufsitzt sieht mans sowieso nicht,
das ist auch mit diesen hmmmm doch etwas seltsamen griffen so, wenn man zeit hat die griffe anzuschauen ist man im falschen gelände unterwegs, das rad fährt sich gut , das ist wichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2009)

stoph hat style und punkt


----------



## EvilEvo (28. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das einzige was sche** is sind die pedale



Das habe ich am WE auch gemerkt, hatte nie Probleme damit, aber diesmal wollte einfach nichts funktionieren.

@dragon07: Das war der 7. und 8. deutsche Bundesranglistenlauf MTBO in Mimon (CZ).
Mh, Gabel lackieren, dafür das es eh nur im Renneinsatz und im Training geschunden wird, aber evtl. die gleiche Farbe wie an der Kurbel wäre interessant, wiegen tut das ganze 8,79Kg, hat also noch Potenzial.

OT: Ja ich hab ne Bartagame, sie wächst und gedeiht prächtig, ist sackfaul, seitdem sie gemerkt hat, dass es Heimchen auch von der Pinzette gibt und hat schon Bier probiert.


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2009)

man könnte natürlich auch so ....






von da: http://www.flickr.com/photos/collideous/

ich hab auch noch bilder von einem 9er in hellblau gemacht letztes WE in Finale Ligure ....


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stoph hat style und punkt



steil mag ich, aber schon lieber runter als rauf ....

in finale bin ich zwei touren als guide mit dem singlespeeder vorgefahren ... 
geht wenn auch die ganze sache etwas schmerzhaft .....


----------



## Rseven (28. September 2009)

Meins





und ja, es wird regelmäßig in Rennen bewegt. Und wenns lockerer ist, gibts ja noch den kleinen Bruder, mein S-works HT. Von dem habe ich aber keine aktuellen Bilder


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (29. September 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



ok, viel Dinge sind Geschmackssache, aber die 29-ziger Räder sehen irgendwie zum:kotz:aus.
Wie Kinderräder die auf "Vorrat" zu groß für das Kind gekauft wurden, damit sie ein paar Jahre länger genutzt werden können.

Von den technischen Dingen mag ich besser nicht schreiben.
Ich dachte die "Hochräder"-Zeit sei vorbei!

Jetzt haben die Amis keine Kohle mehr für ihre Riesen-Pkw´s und nun stellen die halt auf Riesenräder um.


----------



## Jaypeare (29. September 2009)

Es gibt schon klare physikalische Vorteile (aber auch Nachteile), die für (gegen) 29er sprechen. Und sehr große Leute haben die Chance, ein Bike zu fahren, dass nicht extrem besch... eiden aussieht .

Kann mich damit auch nicht so richtig anfreunden, hauptsächlich weil ich dafür zu klein bin. Aber das orangene Niner da oben würd ich zur Not schon...


----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2009)

die dinger polarisieren auf jeden fall 

solange mir die jungs mit den freeride fullies nicht die ganze zeit am arsch kleben denk ich muss ich mir noch keine gedanken übers technische machen......

ein fully kommt bald aber eins mit nur 100mm hi/vo da mach ich aber dann anständige reifen dran dann schaumermal


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2009)

lasst doch die 29er ... je nach kurs ist es schneller...

hmm finale... sau geil! dieses jahr nach dem 24h rennen noch ne woche dran gehaengt... hammer!

das specci is sehr schick... solangsam macht der faden wieder spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (29. September 2009)

@singlestoph

on one: Geil!

surly: Extremst geil!

Aaaber:



singlestoph schrieb:


> [...] optik ist mir eigentlich wurst, [...]


 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## onkeldueres (29. September 2009)

Bitte nen neuen Thread...............Exoten(29er)


----------



## Gorth (29. September 2009)

Die Asymmetrie des Sitzrohrs des Surly, die unproportional großen Sättel sowie die extrem gebogenen Lenker schrecken mich sehr ab. Das Auge fährt (bei mir) mit.

Ich verfolge die 29er hier im Forum seit längerem und immer mehr drängt sich bei mir der Eindruck auf, dass hier eine Lebenseinstellung importiert wird und keine Fahrräder mit besonderen Eigenschaften. SSP, extravagante Lenker, Starrgabeln, ungewöhnlich große Räder, Retrosättel... Wen genau bedient man mit diesen Produkten? 
Es wird mal Zeit, dass ich so ein Ding probefahre.


----------



## Rseven (29. September 2009)

@ nopain das speci war auch in finale und hat unser team unter anderen auf den 3. platz bei den 8ern geführt. Mein ht war da nicht so gut, da hats letztes jahr nur auf den 4. gereicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2009)

naja... dieses jahr lief es bei mir net soo... wurde nach 4h von nem typ abgeschossen... und musste nach 8h aussteigen, wegen kaputter schulter.

die jahre davor im 8.er war erfolgreicher  da wurden wir immer 2. hinter den italienern...

aber die strecke ist einfach nuuur deluxe! und die veranstaltung sowieso... die spinnen die italiener )) best race EV0R!!!


----------



## Christian Back (29. September 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> man könnte natürlich auch so ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für eine Gabel, bitteschön? sehr interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> Die Asymmetrie des Sitzrohrs des Surly,
> 
> die unproportional großen Sättel ....



das sitzrohr macht den hinterbau kurz, beinahe auf normalmass runter , man kann so ca 430mm einstellen bein on-one gehts erst ab 445mm los

der sattel ist bequem, hab ich in finale am 24h rennen gefahren und auch sonst noch ab und zu bei andern blöden langstreckenaktionen ....
da sitz ich ja auch meistens drauf also auch kein problem fürs auge

keine ahnung warum brooks so ein eigenartiges sattelgestell bei den titansätteln einbaut , mit normalem gestell könnte man locker eine gerade stütze einbauen ...

warum gerade singlespeeder auf die neusten trends aufspringen weiss ich nicht, vielleicht weil 29er,Beltdrive und solche dinge wirklich gut funktionieren , vielleicht auch weil sie schon von anfang an total degeneriert sind oder weil sie einfach spass beim fahrradfahren haben (wollen).... keineahnung

ein paar bilder noch, von der singlespeed italien meisterschaft , auf der strecke vom 24rennen, ist ja schliesslich eine gallerie






belt ist bestellt






exogrid in stahl
















dugast 45mm schlauchreifen











mehr bilder http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157622314111871/


----------



## Jaypeare (29. September 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Gabel, bitteschön? sehr interessant...



Ähm... eine Niner, möglicherweise?


----------



## Don Trailo (29. September 2009)

das fireline exo-steel wäre genau mein reiserad fürs 2010
 will keiner mein rennrad;-)
 sehr tolle fotos stoph!
grazie di guore


----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2009)

wollen schon .....


----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2009)

Ich kann nich lesen...


----------



## Christian Back (29. September 2009)

Hier...





...mein Umbau. Kurbel ist neu, Bremsen funtionieren ohne Umlenkrolle tadellos.

Recht langer Hebelweg bei gut dosierbarer progressiver Bremswirkung.

@ Jaypeare: ach ja, gezz seh ich ett auch...


----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2009)

Und was hat das noch mit CC-MTB zu tun? Bis auf die dürre Treckinggabel und das Rennradjedönse ist es ein tolles Bike, nur mit den Umbauten, nee...


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (29. September 2009)

Rseven schrieb:


> @ nopain das speci war auch in finale und hat unser team unter anderen auf den 3. platz bei den 8ern geführt. Mein ht war da nicht so gut, da hats letztes jahr nur auf den 4. gereicht.



Bitte jetzt die Fahrräder nicht beseelen! Das sind keine Lebewesen.
Wo gibt es denn solche Räder zu kaufen, die mich irgendwo hin führen können!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. September 2009)

Mir hat das Stevens im alten Aufbau besser gefallen.

Mfg


----------



## Rseven (29. September 2009)

@ Jaduwersonst

ich mags halt einfach. Jedes mal, wenn ich seh freue ich mich einfach. Ich wollte schon 5 Jahre so ein Ding und jetzt dann so ein schönes und schnelles, da kann man einfach nur schneller sein. Vor allem bergab ist s in 17" echt eine Waffe.
So was quirliges bin ich noch nie gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (29. September 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Mir hat das Stevens im alten Aufbau besser gefallen.
> 
> Mfg



Danke!
Manchmal habe ich einfach Lust, was zu schrauben. Dann geh´ ich in den Keller, schau nach, was so rumliegt, und bau was zusammen. Jetzt ist es eben der Lenker vom alten Crosser gewesen. Fahren tut es sich gut damit, ist halt etwas exotisch.


----------



## Northern lite (29. September 2009)

so exotisch ist das gar nicht... das gabs in den 90zigern   schon...

John Tomac war auch recht erfolgreich damit


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

So die Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu. (Okei die Wintermeisterschaften kommen)
Hier mein Bike in der Herbst/Winter Version mit Trainings/Schlechtwetter LRS und Windcutter Scheiben. Habe für die letzen 3 Rennen noch auf Grip Shift gewechselt und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Die XT Teile haben eine lange Saison hinter sich, aber haben problemlos ihren Dienst verichtet. Werden den Winter durch noch halten und dann einer XTR weichen müssen.

















Mfg


----------



## EvilEvo (30. September 2009)

Das erste Merida was mir richtig gefällt, mit dem komplett schwarzen LRS sieht´s einfach super aus, so stell ich mir ein CC-Racebike vor.


----------



## Domme02 (30. September 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Die XT Teile haben eine lange Saison hinter sich, aber haben problemlos ihren Dienst verichtet. Werden den Winter durch noch halten und dann einer XTR weichen müssen.



Nach einer Saison musst du direkt die Schaltgruppe wechseln und einen Winterlaufradsatz brauchst du auch? Der Crossmax müsste doch ohne probleme einen winter überstehen, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2009)

wahrscheinlich will er sich das material nicht versauen wegen salz usw.


----------



## Domme02 (30. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich will er sich das material nicht versauen wegen salz usw.



was meinst du mit versauen?? so ein LRS ist doch nach einem Winter nicht kaputt.   Ich verstehe, dass nicht. Man kauft sich einen LRS für >400 und fährt ihn nur bei schönen wetter


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2009)

naja, wenn ich im winter/frühjahr auf der straße fahre, nehme ich auch nen alten lrs. 
das salz ist halt nicht ohne, aber bei vernünftiger pflege kein problem.

muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

Domme02 Hattest du nicht schon das letzte mal als ich Bilder gepostet habe irgendwas zu meckern? Wo ist denn da das Problem und was versteht man nicht? Ja es gibt wirklich Menschen die machen so viele Kilometer dass eine XT nach einem Jahr runter ist.

Ich habe sowiso 2 Radsätze, auch für die Rennen einen für trocken und einen für nass. Einen Satz in der Tech Zone einen am Bike. Aber da hat K- Star recht ich möchte den Crossmax einfach ein wenig schonen. Er würde den Winter sicherlich überstehen, aber warum sollte ich ihn benutzen wenn ich andere Räder habe die mir weniger Schade sind?

Gibt ja auch Menschen die sich ein altes Auto für den Winter kaufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (30. September 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Domme02 Hattest du nicht schon das letzte mal als ich Bilder gepostet habe irgendwas zu meckern? Wo ist denn da das Problem und was versteht man nicht? Ja es gibt wirklich Menschen die machen so viele Kilometer dass eine XT nach einem Jahr runter ist.
> 
> Ich habe sowiso 2 Radsätze, auch für die Rennen einen für trocken und einen für nass. Einen Satz in der Tech Zone einen am Bike. Aber da hat K- Star recht ich möchte den Crossmax einfach ein wenig schonen. Er würde den Winter sicherlich überstehen, aber warum sollte ich ihn benutzen wenn ich andere Räder habe die mir weniger Schade sind?
> 
> Gibt ja auch Menschen die sich ein altes Auto für den Winter kaufen..



ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch. Ich finde dein Bike echt super und will nicht meckern. Und auch gegen dich habe ich nichts 
Das mit dem Zweitlaufradsatz war nur so eine Stellungnahme von mir. (wenn auch falsch formuliert) 
Ich persönlich würde mir keinen zweiten LRS kaufen. Erst recht nicht wenn er so teuer wie der Crossmax ist. Ich würde ihn eher richtig austesten und schauen ob er sein Geld wirklich wert ist. Sonst würde doch ein billigerer LRS mit dem gleichen Gewicht reichen.
Aber da du ja eh 2 für die rennen brauchst, ist es logisch auch 2 LRS zu haben.

Darf ich fragen wie viel km du im Jahr fährst?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

Okey sorry dann haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden. Hm auf den Kilometer genau kann ich dir es nicht sagen da ich auch auf unterschiedlichen Rädern unterwegs bin und nicht immer mit Kilometer Zähler. 
Hm als kleines Beispiel: Erste zwei Wochen Sommerferien waren es 1439km, darunter der Flüala, Gothard, Wolfgang, Grimsel, Furka, Oberalp, Brünig und Ceneri Pass. So viel Kilometer in 2 Wochen ist zwar die Ausnahme, aber es kommt schon was zusammen in einem Jahr. 

Mfg


----------



## Domme02 (30. September 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Okey sorry dann haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden. Hm auf den Kilometer genau kann ich dir es nicht sagen da ich auch auf unterschiedlichen Rädern unterwegs bin und nicht immer mit Kilometer Zähler.
> Hm als kleines Beispiel: Erste zwei Wochen Sommerferien waren es 1439km, darunter der Flüala, Gothard, Wolfgang, Grimsel, Furka, Oberalp, Brünig und Ceneri Pass. So viel Kilometer in 2 Wochen ist zwar die Ausnahme, aber es kommt schon was zusammen in einem Jahr.
> 
> Mfg


waaaaaaaaaaaaaas!? 1439km in 2 wochen? wie geht das denn? 
zum vergleich: ich bin letztens bei einem 8h Rennen 123km gefahren. Ich müsste also 11 Tage innerhalb von 2 wochen ein 8h rennen fahren um auf deine Kilometerzahl zu kommen......respekt  (da kann ich mit meinen durchschnittlich 200km pro woche nicht mithalten)

Nun verstehe ich, dass die XT Gruppe getauscht werden muss.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

Bspl. die Distanz Bellinzona - Aarau 228km in einem Tag. (den Schweizern hier werden die Städte etwas sagen) So kommt man auf die Kilometer.

Mfg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich will er sich das material nicht versauen wegen salz usw.



Also mein 5 Jahre altes Crossrad hat Mavic A317 Felgen, die sind nach fünf Jahren ganzjähriger Nutzung in der Stadt (extrem viel Salz, wurden nicht geputzt) noch genauso schwarz wie vor fünf Jahren.

Winter macht den Dingern absolut garnix. Und das wird bei nem Crossmax SLR kaum anders sein (ansonsten wäre er sein Geld nicht wert).


----------



## Nattfödd (30. September 2009)

Hoffe das passt hier rein  

Stevens S6, wird aber noch aufgerüstet, bin Schüler, da kann man sich nich alles leisten 

















Bin noch Anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

Gefällt mir so in schwarz. Was willst du denn als erstes tauschen?

Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2009)

Sag bitte Pedale =D


----------



## Groudon (30. September 2009)

hehe ^^ würde aber auch die Gabel gegen was besseres tauschen - Schaltung erst nach Vershcleiß und den Sattel dem Hintern anpassen^^


----------



## damista (1. Oktober 2009)

ich würde erstmal gar kein geld investieren, aber dafür kostenlos die geometrie so ändern, dass es wenigstens ein bissl nach Cross Country aussieht.


----------



## David_B (1. Oktober 2009)

Du meinst Vorbau drehen und Spacer weg?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

wenn du damit rennen fahren willst sollte es zumindest fuer einen stzt klickies reichen und die 10minuten, den lenker mal ein bisschen tiefer zu legen.
sosnt ein nettes einsteigerrad. schlicht


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Oktober 2009)

Pedale und Gabel würde ich als Erstes in Angriff nehmen, sonst schönes Einsteigerbike.


----------



## damista (1. Oktober 2009)

ich finde, die ganze geo sieht bisher bissl komisch aus... sehr tiefer sattel, relativ hoher lenker mit sehr langem vorbau.

aber prinzipiell: ja, Lenker runter.
Klickies... naja, wenn´s wirklich das erste richtige mtb ist, soll er erstmal so weiter fahren. wäre dann ja doch schon ne umstellung bei der man auf dem rad bissl sicher sein sollte. außerdem, die pedale kosten zwar nix, dafür aber das schuhwerk.
Wenn mal über ne neue Gabel nachgedacht werden sollte, dann würd ich wohl auf ne gebrauchte zurückgreifen - ala reba.

ansonsten viel spass damit


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

wer rennen fahren will kommt um klickies net rum,... wer keine fahren will... ist hier irgendwie falsch


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (1. Oktober 2009)

mMn ist der Rahmen mindestens eine Nummer zu groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nattfödd (1. Oktober 2009)

Naja, also Klickies kommen eher nich ran, weil ich auch somit viel durch die Stadt fahr, kurz zum Einkaufszentrum oder so. 
Rahmen ist deshalb so groß, wiel ich erst 14 bin und wahrscheinlich ja noch wachs  Momentan bin ich fast 1,80m und meine Eltern sind auch größer, deswegen wurde der in 20" genommen. 

Als erstes wollte ich wahrscheinlich Gabel tauschen, dann die Schaltkomponenten.

Gruß konne


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

andere frage: willst/faehrst du mit dem rad rennen?


----------



## damista (1. Oktober 2009)

meinst du, dass die Antwort in unser aller Zufriedenheit beantwortet werden kann?


----------



## Nattfödd (1. Oktober 2009)

Hatte ich bisher noch nicht vor, aber was nicht is kann ja noch werden


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

ok,... wenn das der einkaufsraeder thread ist muss ich mir noch einen fahrradkorb kaufen, bevor ich mein update poste...


----------



## Kaprado (1. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain nervt mich, wen noch?


----------



## Domme02 (1. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> nopain-nogain nervt mich, wen noch?


du nimmst das einfach ein bisschen zu ernst nopain. Hätte er gesagt, dass er letztens sein erstes Rennen gefahren wäre, wärst du zufrieden.
Ich habe nichts dagegen solange es eben wirklich CC HT (max 100mm) und Marathon Fullys (max 120mm) sind.

Außerdem wundert es mich das nopain noch da ist. Du hast doch nach der letzten (gleichen) Diskussion gesagt, dass du kein Bock mehr auf den "Cross-Country Bike" Thread hast.  
(versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich nicht loswerden)

....streng genommen hat nopain aber auch recht. der thread ist eben im Cross-Country RACING unterforum.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2009)

cc ht mit 120mm? was hast du vor?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

ich sagte doch, dass ich das rad gut finde. 
aber wenn ich: keine klickies, wegen einkaufen lese 
sry dann gibts nen dummen spruch, auserdem war ich doch zahm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (1. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> cc ht mit 120mm? was hast du vor?


jaja ich weiß.....   schon geändert


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sry dann gibts nen dummen spruch, auserdem war ich doch zahm


hast recht. scheinst wohl immernoch mit einem breiten grinsen wegen deiner Lefty durch die Welt zulaufen und dann fällt dein Urteil eben mal mild aus.  (P.s: sieht echt hammer aus mit der Lefty)


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey, nun bleibt mal locker, immerhin ist es kein Trekkingbike oder Baumarktfully , sondern ein ordentliches Einstigerbike. Außerdem schreibt Nattfödd, dass er erst 14 ist. Die meisten Kids in dem Alter haben nur ein Rad in der Garage stehen und Eltern, die keinen Sinn darin sehen ihrem Sprössling für Sport und Alltag zwei verschiedene Räder zu kaufen. Da sind halt Kompromisse nötig.

Also Nattfödd, fahr erstmal fleißig und schau dich im nächsten Frühjahr nach Hobbyrennen in deiner Gegend um. Dann wirst du bestimmt merken, was für Änderungen am Bike für Cross Country nötig sind und ob das überhaupt dein Ding ist.
Viel Spaß dabei 

Und nun wieder Bilder, ich hab leider gerade kein Aktuelles da.

MfG Tine


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

oja! lefty ist porno... DIE GABEL, alles andere sind nur laufradhalter 
bilder gibt's im album, gepostet wird erst mit dem neuen vorderrad (warte auf die speichen).

um nochmal ab zu schliesse: das rad ist ok, nur klickies sind eigentlich ein muss.
lieber fahr ich mit normalen schuhen auf spd, biken auf tatzen


----------



## chri55 (1. Oktober 2009)

warum sollen immer alle Rennen fahren?  mir macht biken auch ohne Rennen Spaß...
und wer hat eingeführt, dass Cross Country Fahrer automatisch Rennen fahren müssen?


----------



## mystahr (1. Oktober 2009)

ich bin noch auf der suche nach nem mountainbikeforum. kann da einer was empfehlen?


----------



## Kaprado (1. Oktober 2009)

Du bist cool.

Wollen wir mal nen Rennen in LE fahren?



your enemy schrieb:


> warum sollen immer alle Rennen fahren?  mir macht biken auch ohne Rennen Spaß...
> und wer hat eingeführt, dass Cross Country Fahrer automatisch Rennen fahren müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (1. Oktober 2009)

CC ist Rennsport?


----------



## volki3 (1. Oktober 2009)

Gude.

Also, ich bin bis letztes Jahr auch immer nur so durch die Gegend gefahren. 
Bis mich en Kumpel ansprach ma bei einem Rennen mitzufahren?!
Naja, warum net?! Also, ab nach Taupilz (Österreich) zum 24 Stundenrennen und siehe da Platz 2 in der 3 Team Wertung 
Mir und meinem Epic hat es großen Spass gemacht und ich bin Heiß auf neue Rennen 











Gruß Volki


----------



## Domme02 (1. Oktober 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Also, ich bin bis letztes Jahr auch immer nur so durch die Gegend gefahren.
> Bis mich en Kumpel ansprach ma bei einem Rennen mitzufahren?!
> ...


erstes rennen und gleich 24h?? nicht schlecht.

das bike ist auch echt super schön.  Der "Volker" aufkleber ist ne super idee.

Die beiden letzten bilder gefallen mir am besten. So muss ein mountainbike aussehen! Im trockenen fahren kann jeder.


----------



## Christian Back (1. Oktober 2009)

Nattfödd schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher noch nicht vor, aber was nicht is kann ja noch werden



Laß dich nicht verunsichern, der Thread heißt schließlich CC- Bikes. Und so eins hast du. Die meisten, die meckern, haben selber so begonnen.
Dir viel Spaß bei deinem Hobby, und bei den kommenden Projekten.
Ich wäre froh gewesen, ein S6 als erstes Bike mein eigen nennen zu dürfen.


----------



## Groudon (1. Oktober 2009)

hehe ^^ ich auch - ich sag nur = SR SUNTOUR XCT V2 ^^ das waren noch Zeiten 

ich fahre am SA mein erstes Rennen nach ca. einem Jahr Hobbyfahren und habe vor auch nächstes Saison 2010 bei den ein oder anderen Events teilzunehmen =) dann lohnt sich vlt auch mal 'n ordentlicher Trainingsplan ^^


----------



## gemorje (1. Oktober 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt ja die alte Epic-Geometrie besser.
Auf dem Bild hier sieht die 09er aber auch klasse aus!

Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Bike, Volker?
Bin stark am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Epic zulegen soll.


----------



## volki3 (1. Oktober 2009)

@Domme02

Das Rennen war der Hammer 
Der Volker Aufkleber war meine Persönliche Kampfansage hihi
Das Beste ist ja, das der Fahrer und alles was dazu gehört auch so aussehen wie die letzten zwei Bilder 

@gemorje

Das Epic ist Weltkasse ich gebe es nicht mehr her 
Fährt sich echt Super, war aber für mich als alten HT Fahrer eine Große Umstellung. Der Hinterbau ist dann doch net so Steif wie bei meinem alten HT. Aber mer gewöhnt sich schnell dran 
Kann es dir nur ans Herz legen?!


----------



## chewbacca11 (1. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ok,... wenn das der einkaufsraeder thread ist muss ich mir noch einen fahrradkorb kaufen, bevor ich mein update poste...




du fährst wohl nur rennen und nicht einfach mal so zum Spaß im Wald?


----------



## gemorje (1. Oktober 2009)

Einfach mal so zum Spaß im Wald fahren = Training 

Nee, ernsthaft.
Wir sind hier im CC-RACING Forum.
Flachpedale haben da nix verloren.


----------



## chewbacca11 (1. Oktober 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Einfach mal so zum Spaß im Wald fahren = Training
> 
> Nee, ernsthaft.
> Wir sind hier im CC-RACING Forum.
> Flachpedale haben da nix verloren.




man is doch nicht gezwungen mit Klickpedalen zu fahrn.
Kann doch auch ohne Klickies an rennen teilnehemn und trotzdem erfolgreich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (1. Oktober 2009)

nein


----------



## chewbacca11 (1. Oktober 2009)

doch


----------



## gemorje (1. Oktober 2009)

ich fahre jetzt seit 7 Jahren Cross Country und Marathon Rennen. Bei nicht einem Rennen fuhr ein Fahrer ohne Klickpedale auch nur annähernd unter die ersten 75%


----------



## chewbacca11 (1. Oktober 2009)

Aber es ist doch trotzdem nicht verboten CC ohne Klickies zu fahren!
Jedem das seine.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Oktober 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> man is doch nicht gezwungen mit Klickpedalen zu fahrn.



Ich krieg mittlerweile Knieschmerzen, wenn ich längere Zeit ohne fahre. 

Aber man muss das Ganze doch wirklich nicht so eng sehen. Jeder geht anders an seinen Sport ran und definiert seine persönlichen Ziele anders. Schöne Bikes sehe ich immer gerne, da ist mir völlig wurst, ob der Besitzer damit bei der WM oder zur Eisdiele fährt.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese unnötigen Diskussionen :/


----------



## volki3 (1. Oktober 2009)

aber echt!!!

Wenn ich mit dem Bike meiner Freundin fahre, habe ich immer angst ich könnte das Bike unterwegs verlieren hihi
Ne, hier kann doch jeder machen wie er will und das ist auch Gut so!!!


----------



## chewbacca11 (1. Oktober 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> aber echt!!!
> 
> 
> Ne, hier kann doch jeder machen wie er will und das ist auch Gut so!!!




deswegen versteh ich nicht warum sich hier manche so aufregen das es kein Racing Bike wäre da keine Klickies montiert sind oder der Vorbau zu lang wäre etc.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Oktober 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> deswegen versteh ich nicht warum sich hier manche so aufregen das es kein Racing Bike wäre da keine Klickies montiert sind oder der Vorbau zu lang wäre etc.



Du bist noch nicht sehr lange hier. Sonst wüsstest du, dass diese Diskussionen hier normal sind und besonders die hiesige vergleichsweise absolut harmlos ist. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie engstirnig manche Leute sein können. Anderswo wirst du aufs Übelste angegangen, wenn deine Vorbauschraube vom falschen Hersteller kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moloko-c (1. Oktober 2009)

Dürfen hier Fahrräder nur noch beweihräuchert werden oder darf man auch kritisieren?


----------



## Christian Back (1. Oktober 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt seit 7 Jahren Cross Country und Marathon Rennen. Bei nicht einem Rennen fuhr ein Fahrer ohne Klickpedale auch nur annähernd unter die ersten 75%



Na, dann sei froh, daß du immer so weit vorn fährst, daß du die hinten startenden Fahrer nicht siehst, die mit Fully, Camelbag, Bärentatzen, Schlabberhosen mit fahren, damit du nicht allein bist und dich rühmen kannst, nicht letzter zu werden.
Kanonenfutter, sagt man despektierlich dazu. 
Und, ohne Letzten, keinen Ersten, gell??? 

Und wer mit welchem Pedalsystem rumgurkt, wer was anzieht u.s.w., da hast du keine anderen Sorgen?

Ich dachte immer, die MTBler würden sich durch etwas mehr Toleranz auszeichnen...


----------



## Unrest (1. Oktober 2009)

Weihrauch und Myrre bitte!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Na, dann sei froh, daß du immer so weit vorn fährst, daß du die hinten startenden Fahrer nicht siehst, die mit Fully, Camelbag, Bärentatzen, Schlabberhosen mit fahren, damit du nicht allein bist und dich rühmen kannst, nicht letzter zu werden.
> Kanonenfutter, sagt man despektierlich dazu.
> Und, ohne Letzten, keinen Ersten, gell???
> 
> ...



......ned die Renngurken ham alle en DACHBATSCHER ab un null Toleranz


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

um den ganzen sche*** mal zu beenden, doch vorab bilder:



noch net 100% fertig (vorderrad, leitungen und sattelstellung).

weniger stress mehr bilder (was hab ich nur losgetreten... pandoraa buechse?)


----------



## Domme02 (1. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> um den ganzen sche*** mal zu beenden, doch vorab bilder:
> noch net 100% fertig (vorderrad, leitungen und sattelstellung).
> 
> weniger stress mehr bilder (was hab ich nur losgetreten... pandoraa buechse?)


ich habe es zwar heute schon erwähnt aber egal. Super geiles Bike. 
Lefty rockt
es sieht auch gar nicht zusammen gewürfelt aus. die Lefty gehört scheinbar da rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (1. Oktober 2009)

sooooo nem (renn-)erfahrenem Mountainbiker sollte so ne Mishandlung des Schaltwerks aber nicht passieren


----------



## Knacki1 (1. Oktober 2009)




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

daa ist 2fach. da darf, kann, muss, will man sowas fahren


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Lefty-Cube ist vielversprechend. Ich mecker mal nicht das völlig unpassende VR an, wenns eh noch getauscht wird. 

Hast du vor, noch andere rote Akzente zu setzen? Falls nicht, bitte den hinteren Schnellspanner tauschen, der sieht total verloren aus.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre zwar auch Klickies!
Aber ich ebenfalls der Meinung auch ohne Klickies gut durch den Wald zu kommen!
Jeder sollte so fahren wie er es am Liebsten hat.


----------



## Scalpi (1. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> um den ganzen sche*** mal zu beenden, doch vorab bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ist nicht Dein ernst oder?
Ein Cube mit ner Lefty...., das ist das absolut grausamste was was ich je gesehen habe - als wenn man in einen ollen Opel einen Bentley Motor einbaut... .


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2009)

ich greife mal dem beschuldigten voraus:

du möchtest gar nicht wissen was ich für den rahmen bezehlt habe.
das ist ein kompromisloses, funktionelles racebike, ohne einschränkungen.


----------



## Lady_K (1. Oktober 2009)

@ Scalpi
Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu, das geht mal überhaupt nicht.
Als nächstes wird noch der Cube Schriftzug abgeschliffen und ein Cannondale-Logo draufgeklebt.
Warum kaufst Du Dir nicht gleich ein Cannondale, da stimmt dann wenigsten alles.


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Oktober 2009)

Nein eben nicht, in einen VW einen Opelmotor einbauen. Übrigens war auf der IAA hab mir die neusten Auslaufmodelle angeschaut bei Opel. Der neue VW Panamera ist ja auch ma superhässlich!! Aber Cube mit Lefty... schön ist die XTR mit 2fach Blatt, wie hast du das mit dem Schalthebel gelöst?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2009)

welches problem mit dem schalthebel?

nur kleinen und mittleren gang benutzen und fertig.
in den großen kannst du nicht schalten, da der umwerfer ja durch die anschlagschraube begrenzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Cube ist verdammt gut. Wenn da noch ein schwarzes VR drin ist, sollte es vollends passen. Gute Arbeit!


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Oktober 2009)

und überhaupt schmeckt leberwurst im kunstdarm einfach shice!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Na, dann sei froh, daß du immer so weit vorn fährst, daß du die hinten startenden Fahrer nicht siehst, die mit Fully, Camelbag, Bärentatzen, Schlabberhosen mit fahren, damit du nicht allein bist und dich rühmen kannst, nicht letzter zu werden.
> Kanonenfutter, sagt man despektierlich dazu.
> Und, ohne Letzten, keinen Ersten, gell???
> 
> ...



Jo genau so fahre ich. Herrje, ich würd das sogar mitm Enduro machen, *Hauptsache Spaß dabei.* Scheinen einige zu vergessen. Ich fahre nur solange ich Spaß daran habe.


----------



## Lady_K (1. Oktober 2009)

@nopain-nogain 

Hast Du schon mal überprüft ob Du den Würfel überhaupt mit ner Doppelbrücke bestücken darfst/kannst?
Falls nicht..., Rahmenbruch lässt grüßen!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2009)

ist ein scale für eine lefty freigegeben? 
der cube rahmen wiegt zudem noch einiges mehr, was ja auch mehr stabilität bedeutet.
außerdem wurde das schon durchgekaut.


----------



## Scalpi (1. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ist ein scale für eine lefty freigegeben?
> der cube rahmen wiegt zudem noch einiges mehr, was ja auch mehr stabilität bedeutet.
> außerdem wurde das schon durchgekaut.



Du willst doch nicht etwa ein Scott mit einem Cube vergleichen, oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Oktober 2009)

So ein dummes Gelaber schon wieder... Und das nach so wenigen Bildern.


----------



## Scalpi (1. Oktober 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So ein dummes Gelaber schon wieder... Und das nach so wenigen Bildern.



Dummes Gelaber, Du hast aber viel Ahnung was?
Du möchstest doch nicht die Arbeit von Peter Denk mit den Machern von Cube vergleichen. Cube hat doch noch nie etwas von Ud-Fasern oä. gehört.


----------



## Groudon (1. Oktober 2009)

Das sagt jemand, der vlt selbst nicht weiß wie ein Carbonrahmen gebaut wird. Bei allesm Respekt. Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf! Auch wenn du C-Dale fahrer bist!!!

Nur weil auf manchen Carbon-Rahmen Scott, Cannondale, Specialized oder Trek steht heißt es nicht, dass in einem Carbon-Rahmen wo Cube oder Canyon drauf steht weniger Technik steckt!!!

Wahrscheinlich haben die teureren Hersteller mehr Geld und Erfahrung und mehr Innovationen als kleinere Firmen, aber am Ende sind die Leute HINTER den Rahmen auch nur Menschen die wohl alle die selbe Ausbildung erfahren haben in ihrer Studienzeit und jede kleine Schmiede hat ihre Innovationen - ob klein doer groß sei mal dahingestellt.

Jedoch finde ich es echt LACHHAFT wie man über andere Marken herziehen kann. Lass den Jungen sein Cube + Lefty fahren. Ist vlt nicht üblich, jedoch ist ein Endorfin + Lefty auch gleich Schei*e weil nicht C-Dale draufsteht. AAAAAAAAAH. Gleich mit Edding C-Dale draufschreiben und du bist beruhigt.

In 3-4 Jahren wird es wohl noch mehr Lefty-Fahrer geben, weil die Gabeln sicher technisch TOP sind. Und gute Rahmen können nicht nur 4 Firmen bauen!!! Auch mit Carbon!!!

So - sry. Aber das musste mal raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (1. Oktober 2009)

@Groudon: Lass es. Ist sinnlos und die Aufregung nicht wert.


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Oktober 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Dummes Gelaber, Du hast aber viel Ahnung was?
> Du möchstest doch nicht die Arbeit von Peter Denk mit den Machern von Cube vergleichen. Cube hat doch noch nie etwas von Ud-Fasern oä. gehört.


Klär uns auf, was sollen Ud-Fasern sein?


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt nur 3 Firmen die gute Carbonräder bauen. Die sitzen alle in Taiwan und fertigen für jede xbeliebige Marke. Wunder dich also nicht, wenn du ein Ghost siehst, was aussieht wie ein No Saint und wenn du dir noch die Kettenstrebe rund denkst wie ein Juji.... alles kackegal, Hauptsache hält & fährt! Auf der Eurobike ham se Carbonrahmen für 90 rausgeballert... ja und kommt halt direkt vom Hersteller. 
Generell isses ja kackegal was du für n Radl fährst, das Problem, dass leichte Gabeln ******* aussehen ist seit den gA's und der Lefty bekannt. Daher bleibt halt ned viel Spielraum. Wenn du die schön findest is halt so. 


Übrigens noch zur Bekämpfung des gefärhlichen Halbwissens, was sich über Carbon immer weiter verbreitet:

Merkmale & Beschreibung von Carbonfaser
Carbonfaser ist Fasermaterial vom Carbon. Seine Stärke höher als Stahl, aber die Dichte kleiner als Aluminium. Es hat hohes korrosionsbeständiges, Hochtemperatur und auch leitend als Kupfer. Sein ein neues Material, das viel Wertsache in den elektrischen, thermischen und mechanischen Eigenschaften hat.

Quelle: German.Alibaba.com


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Oktober 2009)

Da wir nicht im KTwR sind, bitte sag dass das was du da faselst bitterste Ironie ist!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Oktober 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Übrigens noch zur Bekämpfung des gefärhlichen Halbwissens, was sich über Carbon immer weiter verbreitet:
> 
> Merkmale & Beschreibung von Carbonfaser
> Carbonfaser ist Fasermaterial vom Carbon. Seine Stärke höher als Stahl, aber die Dichte kleiner als Aluminium. Es hat hohes korrosionsbeständiges, Hochtemperatur und auch leitend als Kupfer. Sein ein neues Material, das viel Wertsache in den elektrischen, thermischen und mechanischen Eigenschaften hat.
> ...



Na da hat der Google-Übersetzer zugeschlagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2009)

boar, immer dieses rumgewhine!

nein der rahmen ist nicht fuer doppelbruecken freigegeben, aus zwei geruenden:
1. bis vorder eurobike war lefty in 1 1/8 nur eine bastelloesung, daher hat auch kein hersteller expliziet fuer ne lefty freigegeben (auser rahmen mit extra headshock rohr).
2. kein hersteller wuerde sein xc rad allgemein fuer doppelbruecken frei geben sonst findet sicher so ein spasst, der ne boxxer einbaut. sie vllt noc hauf 14cm runter travelt und behauptet: "laut bike brauch ich so viel fuer xc!" 

der rahmen haelt! streng genommen ist es sogar von der kraftverteilung besser als mit ner solobruecken gabel.

und o mei.. du weist schon, das das taurine sogar schwerer ist als ein cube hpc? ach ja... stimmt das flash... kann man das schon kaufen? und 3,5k fuer ein rahmen gabel set... hmmm

immer dieses rumgewhine von den cDale fanboys! freut euch doch mal eher! mehr lefty fahrer => vllt auch mal eine groessere auswahl an naben und laufradsaetzen. aber soweit reicht es halt bei manchen nicht... 
und der autovergleich passt irgend wie aber doch... nur ich denk bei euch dann eher an den manta proll 

schalthebel? kanz einfach: am umwerfer anschlag schraube rein und fertig. ist halt die groesste postition geblockt... aber der x0 hat eh microshift, von daher gibt es die ja eigentlich eh net

vorderrad: ich hab die schwarze soul nabe und die olympic im keller. ich warte nur noch auf die schwarzen revos und die roten alunippel.

rote aktzente: kb schrauben und der spanner (vorher waren es ja 2 ). aber das ist echt eher form follows function. das rad muss schnell sein. ich wollte ja die nlight sattelstuetzenklemem in rot... aber die passt nicht auf die riesen stuetze.

scale rahmen: made in taiwan und die kosten fuer scott sind: tadaaa 200dollar/rahmen (irgend wer hat mal nen okinal lieferschein gepostet)!

aussehen: also ich finde die lefty ist die 1. gabel die an das fette steuerrohr passt... alles andere sieht nach spielzeug aus  (und so faehrt es sich im vergleich auch!)

nochmal danke fuer das pos feedback und die fanboys... erweitert mal euren horizont 

ps.: das rad faehrt sich einfach nur GEIL und sau schnell! und darum geht's doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. Oktober 2009)

albern wieder mal hier leute und es ist noch gar nicht winter.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2009)

und auch keine schulferien


----------



## scapin-biker (2. Oktober 2009)

*Es gibt nur 3 Firmen die gute Carbonräder bauen. Die sitzen alle in Taiwan und fertigen....... *geschrieben von NoBseHz !!

Das halt ich wohl für ein Gerücht !!!!

Bin selber Carbonfahrer und habe keinen Rahmen aus Taiwan. Sondern Italien. Auch die sind mitlerweille sehr weit in der Entwicklung und Konstruktionen von Carbonrahmen, bzw. Komponeneten.

Nur so nebenbei !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2009)

alle, bis auf endlich viele ausnamen (wie der mathematiker sagen wuerde )
ist ja bei alu genauso... mit 99.5% warscheinlichkeit ist jeder rahmen aus taiwan... aber es gibt noch welche die net von da kommen...


----------



## David_B (2. Oktober 2009)

@nopain: Das schaut gut aus mit der Lefty!


----------



## IceQ- (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das Cube irgendwie interessant, sehr sehr ungewohnt aber nicht schlecht. 

Besonders cool finde ich mal das er ein bisschen Pionierarbeit leistet. Also ich hab jetzt hier noch kein anderes CC Bike gesehen was derartig ausgerüstet wurde(lefty ohne CD Rahmen)... von daher gute Arbeit und über einen Fahrbericht wäre ich erfreut 




p.s. postet nichts über Carbon und seine Eigenschaften wenn ihr keinen Plan von Materialwissenschaften habt, ist zum Teil grausam was hier gepostet wurde^^


----------



## xbishopx (2. Oktober 2009)

komm hier auch mal wieder ein paar bilder von bikes zum vorschein???? (vgl. siehe thread name)




hat jmd den url-link zum post von dem original lieferschein vom scale??


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja es gibt auch Ausnahmen, aber jeder weiß wie das mit den Carbonpressern ist. Italiener und Ammis und auch Deutsche gibts auch die gutes Zeug bauen. Kostet dann auch entsprechend.

Auf den Manta bin ich garnicht gekommen, gute Idee!

Also die Lösung mit dem 3fachhebel für 2fach hab ich schon oft genug gesehen, nur find ich etwas uncool. Wenns nix anderes gibt klar, aber meiner Meinung nach müssten die Hersteller (ned nur mit XX) dem vielen 2fachgefahren Rechnung tragen!


----------



## singlestoph (2. Oktober 2009)

2 fach ist doof, nur weils die pros machen oder weil das jetzt  auch sram macht wird die ganze sache nicht schlauer

sram ist wenigstens so schlau dass sie nur kettenblaatkombis anbieten die gut zusammen funktionieren

obwohl cc fahrer scheint das nicht zu kümmern und nördlich vom schwarzwald spielts wahrscheinlich eh keine rolle, da würde man auch nur mit einem blatt .....nehm ichan

zu den anderndingen: in andern foren würde manwahrscheinlich sehr schnell irgendwas von idioten schreiben oder die unverbesserlichen streithähne mal 2 wochen sperren aus pädagogischen gründen, wenn sies dann immer noch nicht begreiffen , ganz weg

....

das hier fast nur grau schwarz matt gepostet wird ist ein weiteres indiz das ein paar von den anwesenden einfach zuwenig phantasie ...


weils ja eine galerie sein soll


----------



## David_B (2. Oktober 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> und nördlich vom schwarzwald spielts wahrscheinlich eh keine rolle, da würde man auch nur mit einem blatt .....nehm ichan



Meine Güte. Es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn du ungebildet bist. Aber lass das nicht so raushängen, es könnte dich ziemlich dümmlich wirken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (2. Oktober 2009)

Das grüne ist auch hübsch. 
Aber gegen 2fach mosern von wegen es ist nur was die großen Konzerne einführen um Geld zu machen und dann 29'' fahren? Egal, wenn dir das Forum nicht gefällt, kannst du ja in ein Rennradforum gehen. Da gibts keine 2fach-3fach Diskussionen. Kannst auch gern mal in die Rhön kommen, wärst nicht der erste der hier seinen großen Mund gestopft bekommt.


----------



## singlestoph (2. Oktober 2009)

hab ich gesagt dass ich gerne über 2 fach diskutierern will?

das ist ein statement, das auf erfahrungen aus meiner zeit als rennfahrer (ich hab das schön brav alles durchgespielt als es neu war) und als mechaniker heute ....

ich find es einfach nur dumm, ich könnte es auch erklären aber wir sind hier ja nicht im erklärbärforum ... hab ich schon zu oft auch im ibc gemacht..


was das genau mit der industrie , geld machen und 29er zu tun haben soll kann ich im moment gerade nicht verstehen ....

das forum gefällt mir schon , nur nicht die art wie da immer wieder ein paar wenige leute glauben miteinander umgehen zu müssen .....


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2009)

1. koenne wir die streiterei nun mal lassen???

2. ich fahre die 2fach schon laneger als man von der xx weis. genauer fahre ich seit 4jahren nur 44/32 und jetzt die 42/28 wegen der besseren kettenline.
fuer MICH ist es besser, wenn du es net magst ist ja ok. aber ich hab mich da definitiv net an irgend welche grossen konzerne gehaengt.
das kleine kam ab, weil ich es nie gefahren bin.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Oktober 2009)

Warum genau ist der Ton hier jetzt plötzlich so aggressiv? Liegts am schlechten Wetter?



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1. koenne wir die streiterei nun mal lassen???



Genau. Bilder bitte.


----------



## the donkey (2. Oktober 2009)

Lassen wir mal wieder ein paar Bilder sprechen,
deshalb sind wir hier oder?
Eben aufgebaut ist aber noch nicht fertig eingestellt wie man sieht!
Züge werden gekürtzt, Gabel(übrigens Durin SL 2010)gekürtzt usw.
Gewicht wie auf den Photos 8,8 kg


----------



## SingleLight (2. Oktober 2009)

*Das Quantec finde ich schön! Bis auf die Reifen und die roten Schalt-Aussenhüllen hat es fast mein Still Welche Rahmengröße? Sieht aus wie 19"*


OT: Also ich fahre alle meine Bike's 2-fach, egal ob sie drei Kettenblätter habe Aber bei meinen MTB's habe ich seit drei Jahren
kein kleines Kettenblatt mehr, habe ich noch nie gebraucht, ich leg mich damit höchstens Berghoch auf die Fresse Nach ein paar
Experimente mit den Kettenblattkombis bin ich immer wieder bei 44/32 gelandet, die Kettenlinie passt da auch am besten,
da ich eh nur die ersten 5-6 Ritzel hinten fahre (Rennradkassette). Wieso soll ich Sachen am Bike lassen die ich nicht brauche.
Aber jeder wie er kann und möchte, habe auch Kumpels die fahren 3-fach
und gerne auch 1-1 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Domme02 (2. Oktober 2009)

schönes Quantec. Nur der breite lenker gefällt mir nicht. Aber das ist ja ansichtssache


----------



## hank_dd (2. Oktober 2009)

@the donkey - kannst du die Bowdenzüge für die Schaltung nicht gekreuzt verlegen, damit der vom linken Schalthebel rechts und der von recht, links ums Steuerrohr geht.
Find ich schöner und das Steuerrohr wird geschont.


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Oktober 2009)

Das Quantec ist sehr schön!, aber 8,8 ???

Lass die Teile-Liste Sprechen bitte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja kann ich alles noch machen Züge sind noch nicht geklemmt worden weil Powercordz.
Die sind etwas empfindlich wie ich finde gegen zu oft auf und zu machen.
Werd Deinen Vorschlag mal probieren.
Danke


----------



## the donkey (2. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Das Quantec ist sehr schön!, aber 8,8 ???
> 
> Lass die Teile-Liste Sprechen bitte....



Werd ich nachreichen, wenn alles eingestellt und nochmal gewogen ist.

Nur soviel

Rahmen 1360gr
LRS 1297gr
Gabel ungekürtzt 1361gr


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2009)

powercords an nem "standartrad" naja...


----------



## hank_dd (2. Oktober 2009)

Du musst dann im Bereich des Sitzrohres dafür sorgen, daß die Zughüllen ordentlich dahin gehen, wo sie hin sollen 
So hab ich das gelöst


----------



## the donkey (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja das "standartrad" will ich so mal nich zählen lassen oder bist Du der Meinung das man das Bike so im Laden kauft?


----------



## Slow (2. Oktober 2009)

So, gold/gelb weg, rot/schwarz dafür hin... 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vortrieb-Mike (2. Oktober 2009)

Mal was Blaues, Vortrieb als "Marke"


----------



## chri55 (2. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Vortrieb-Mike (2. Oktober 2009)

Danke, bin neu hier


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2009)

schöne parts, aber für meinen geschmack viel zu bunt.

der spacerturm ist auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Groudon (2. Oktober 2009)

mir gefallen die Magura Gabeln immer besser =) am liebsten hötte ich selber eine Durin ^^ aber meine Odur tuts auch ertsmal. Ich finde jedoch die schwarzen DURIN's in letzter Zeit viel schöner als ihre weißen Schwestern.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Oktober 2009)

hm an dem Vortrieb sind geile Teile dran, mich würde aber die vielen Farben nerven. Kann man dem LRS nicht die Kleber abziehen? Sattel wenn er zum Po passt..fände etwas schlankes aber schöner.

Mfg


----------



## Splatter666 (2. Oktober 2009)

Jo, die rot-weißen Decals von den Felgen ab (die silbernen dran lassen und den Reifen ausnahmsweise mal am Decal ausrichten, anstatt am Ventil ) und die rote Magura-Binde weiß überkleben... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## bianchitycoon (2. Oktober 2009)

nabend, hier mein erstes budget-projekt. 
mittelfristig gibts noch nen neuen lrs 
und ne kurbel, ich finds geil für race auf waldautobahn ...


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Oktober 2009)

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen...

Die Barends scheinen mir verkehrt herum montiert zu sein. Die Reifen haben mit MTB nix zu tun. Sonst für einen Budget-Aufbau ganz ok, wirklich schön ist es nicht, ziemlich zusammengeschustert.

Funzt das mit der 1x-Kurbel ohne Kettenführung? ich würde erwarten, dass dir beim Schalten ständig die Kette vom Blatt springt.


----------



## gemorje (2. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sollte sie runterspringen? 
Ist dir jemals die Kette vom mittleren Kettenblatt abgesprungen, weil du hinten auf 9 bzw 1 geschaltet hast?

..auf der Waldautobahn, wohlgemerkt! 
Woanders kann man damit ja quasi nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bianchitycoon (2. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

die kurbel ist eine bianchi carbon kurbel (reparto corse)
von 2003 etwa. ist super leicht und mit
38 zähnen komme ich mit leichten hügeln 
gut zurecht.
hab allerdings den 9.ten gang erstmal rausgenommen.
die kurbel musste einfach mal angebaut werden 

sonstige teile: 

schaltung XTR /schaltbremshebelkombi XTR /Züge XTR / 
XTR umwerfer liegt hier schon rum.

vorbau und sattelstütze smica, tektro mt 50 carbon v-brakes,
gabel sid xc  (1450g) rahmen tycoon von 2003 (1550g)

die marathon supreme sind übrigens ziemlich geil,
klar besser auf dem weg zur eisdiele und dem waldweg 
als im schlamm...

fahrt sich schön und ist ja ausbaufähig... 
wie gesagt erstes projekt und macht spass!

schönen abend


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Oktober 2009)

Hmm vorne 1x klingt interessant, hatte auch überlegt sowas ans Stadtrad zu bauen, bin allerdings ins grübeln gekommen wegen Kettenschräglauf. Bsp. "darf" ich ja mit dem mittleren Blatt bei einer 3x-Kurbel auch nicht die ganze Kassette fahren. Wie funktioniert das dann bei Dir? 
Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## bianchitycoon (2. Oktober 2009)

funktioniert 1a!

allerdings habe ich das 32 hinten per begrenzung rausgenommen,
da die linie dort zu schräg wurde.

musste ja auch mit der kurbel (weil aus dem rr bereich)
etwas tricksen um die kettenlinie hinzubekommen.
ist aber vierkant da gabs ein passendes xt lager mit 122mm.

falls man nicht krasse lange steigungen hoch muss
ist die übersetzung so wirklich sehr spassig. 

man ist flott unterwegs und das geschalte vorn vermisse ich nicht.
schade ist das der einsatzbreich etwas beschnitten wird.
werde das erst mal ne zeit so fahren.

bin da evtl im falschen thread man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Oktober 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie runterspringen?
> Ist dir jemals die Kette vom mittleren Kettenblatt abgesprungen, weil du hinten auf 9 bzw 1 geschaltet hast?



Ja.

Dass das Bike Spass macht glaub ich sofort. Dass es schnell ist auch. Sind auch einige Teile dran, die man nicht so oft sieht, von daher: Passt scho.


----------



## Tundra HT (3. Oktober 2009)

@Nopain...

Hat sich durch den Einbau der Lefty bei dir nicht die Geo des Rades total verändert??
(Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel, Kniestellung zum Pedal usw.) Hab mir mal die Fotos angeschaut, davor und danach, sieht jetzt ein bisschen Cruisermäßig aus. Oder täuscht das nur, das die Levty eine größere Einbauhöhe hat wie die Fox und die andere Fork die du drin hattest? Wenn nicht, hat dein Rad ja an wendigkeit verloren. Welche Levty hast denn reingebaut und auf was für ein geplantes Gewicht kommst du mit dem neuen Vorderrad??
Gruß Jan


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2009)

also die geo hat sich gefuehlt nichgt wirklich geaendert.
habe davor ein bisschen mit sid team04, fox f80x und fox float100 rumgespielt... aber mit lefty is es top  wendichkeit hab ich nix verlohren, wer es net glaubt darf gerne mal mit fahren 
eingebaut ist ne lefty speed carbon sl. geplantes gewicht ist die 9kilo grenze mit ust reifen.


----------



## cschrahe (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, zusammen 

Mein aktuelles Update:
90% aller Schrauben Titan 
Sattelstütze und Lenker sinnvoll aber massiv gekürzt
KMC X9 SL gold Kette 

.... und siehe da: 10,99 Kilo (52er Rahmen) und Ziel erreicht, wenn auch nur ar...knapp 
Also insgesamt über ein halbes Kilo abgespeckt








Fahren lässt sich das Teil übrigens super. Extrem leichtfüßig und pfeilschnell. Echt der Hammer, macht richtig Laune auch wenn es hier und dort ein wenig knackt.
Jetzt denke ich noch über Schmolke TLO Stütze und Lenker nach. Sind ja nochmal fast 100 Gramm 
Mal sehen. 

Schönen Feiertag, Gruß, Christof


----------



## Domme02 (3. Oktober 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Fahren lässt sich das Teil übrigens super. Extrem leichtfüßig und pfeilschnell. Echt der Hammer, macht richtig Laune auch wenn es hier und dort ein wenig knackt.
> Jetzt denke ich noch über Schmolke TLO Stütze und Lenker nach. Sind ja nochmal fast 100 Gramm
> ...



geiles Leichtbaurad!!! So was könnte mir auch noch neben meinem HT gefallen. Viel Federweg aber trotzdem schön leicht. Fürs auge ist es auch top
Was hast du da für Egg beater drauf? die TI?


----------



## Johnny Rico (3. Oktober 2009)

@cschrahe: Das Votec schaut _richtig_ Klasse aus. Gratuliere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_K (3. Oktober 2009)

@cschrahe
Hässlich und viel zu schwer - vor allem der LRS ist doch Müll


----------



## mc83 (3. Oktober 2009)

@cschrahe

geiles Bike!


----------



## cschrahe (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Blumen 
Sind die 2 Ti Schaumschläger



Lady_K schrieb:


> @cschrahe
> Hässlich und viel zu schwer - vor allem der LRS ist doch Müll


 ja hast Recht, ich finds auch zum kot...


----------



## kona86 (3. Oktober 2009)

Der LRS ist definitiv zu schwer!


----------



## xas (3. Oktober 2009)

@cschrahe, was ist das für eine Sattelklemme?


----------



## Scalpi (3. Oktober 2009)

xas schrieb:


> @cschrahe, was ist das für eine Sattelklemme?



..sieht aus wie die von MCFK (.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht_Aero (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,

hier mal was dezentes:


----------



## the donkey (3. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> powercords an nem "standartrad" naja...





xzippo schrieb:


> Das Quantec ist sehr schön!, aber 8,8 ???
> 
> Lass die Teile-Liste Sprechen bitte....








Teileliste des "Standartrades" 

Rahmen			Quantec SLR
Gabel			Magura Durin SL 2010
Felgen			ZTR Race 	
Naben			DT Swiss 240S Ceramiclager
Speichen		             Sapim CX- Ray
Schnellsp.		Tune DC 16&17
Reifen			Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic
Schläuche		keine da,  Latexmilch
Steuersatz		Tune
Bremse			Avid Ultimate inkl. Gooridge Stahlflex
Kurbel			XTR 970
Pedale			Crank Brothers Candy 4Ti
Tretlager		             Hope Ceramic
Sattel			Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Stütze			KCNC Ti pro
Klemme			MCFK
Schaltung		Sram X0 Trigger
Schaltwerk		Sram X0 Ceramic Röllchen
Umwerfer		             XTR
Kassette			XTR 11-32
Abschlußring 	             Chris King Titan
Flaschenhalter	             2 STK Bontrager XXX 
Kette			KMC 9SL
Lenker			Easton Monkeylite SL
Vorbau			Ritchey WCS 4Axis DU Carbon
Griffe			Hi Temp42
Schaltzüge		Nokon mit Powercordz Zügen
Schrauben		überwiegend Titan 

So liegt das Gewicht laut Kernwaage bei 8,82kg


----------



## cschrahe (3. Oktober 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..sieht aus wie die von MCFK (.de)




Hi, genau der isses. Funktioniert perfekt. 

Sonnige Grüße, Christof


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2009)

mit standart war der alu rahmen gemeint 
hab schon lange keine plastikzuege an einem alu rad gesehen,...

aber durchaus gelungen (auch wenn ich die durin net mag)


----------



## onkeldueres (3. Oktober 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Teileliste des "Standartrades"
> 
> Rahmen			Quantec SLR
> Gabel			Magura Durin SL 2010
> ...


Wenn du die Kette richtig ablängst kannste noch ca.20gr sparen


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Oktober 2009)

Das Quantec ist optisch unspektakulär, technisch und gewichtsmäßig aber top.


----------



## Groudon (3. Oktober 2009)

aber der schwarz anodierte rahmen hätte besser mit der (schönen) schwarzen Durin harmoniert


----------



## Scalpi (3. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Quantec ist optisch unspektakulär, technisch und gewichtsmäßig aber top.



wenn Du das sagst...man,man,man


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du an meinen Aussagen etwas zu bemängeln hast, dann sag klar, was es ist. Dieses Rumgenöle ist armselig. Aber vermutlich kannst du nicht anders.


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke Donkey!

Nun glaube ich auch das was ich sehe!

Aber Teileliste ohne Gewichtsangabe??

Trotzdem ein schönes & leichtes Quantec!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (3. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## carofem (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein schwarzer SLR auch mit 8,8kg.


----------



## the donkey (3. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Danke Donkey!
> 
> Nun glaube ich auch das was ich sehe!
> 
> ...




Etwas nachlässig geb ich zu werd ich aber bei Gelegenheit noch machen!
Auch die Darstellung der Liste ist mir nicht ganz so gelungen aber ich habs halt eher mit Bike als mit PC´s

Warte im moment noch auf meinen schweren LRS Spinergy mit roten Speichen!Bin mal gepannt


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Oktober 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Etwas nachlässig geb ich zu werd ich aber bei Gelegenheit noch machen!
> Auch die Darstellung der Liste ist mir nicht ganz so gelungen aber ich habs halt eher mit Bike als mit PC´s
> 
> Warte im moment noch auf meinen schweren LRS Spinergy mit roten Speichen!Bin mal gepannt




Wir wollen ja kein Big-Thema draus machen, dein Quantec ist schön, leicht & Funktionell (habe selber eins )noch..).
Ich wollte nur in Form einer liste "sehen" wie das Gewicht zustande kommt...


----------



## IGGY (3. Oktober 2009)

9,06 Kilo!


----------



## the donkey (3. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja kein Big-Thema draus machen, dein Quantec ist schön, leicht & Funktionell (habe selber eins )noch..).
> Ich wollte nur in Form einer liste "sehen" wie das Gewicht zustande kommt...



Sieht ja geil aus das Teil
Gewicht?
Willst Du Dich davon trennen, wenn Du sagst noch


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2009)

@xzippo

sehr gut fotografiert. gefällt mir.


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Blumen!

Gewicht liegt mit Wasserträgern/Tune Hörnchen & Duraflite Carbon bescheidene 10 Kg in 49..
Ja ich werde mich vom Quantec Trennen, ein 2010er Stomp ist auf dem Anmarsch. Werde dann ein paar Part's übernehmen....und hoffe auf ein gutes Gewicht!!!


----------



## Domme02 (3. Oktober 2009)

carofem schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schwarzer SLR auch mit 8,8kg.


so ganz schön und das gewicht ist auch gut aber auf den ersten blick sieht das bike wegen dem Sattel etwas "billig" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (3. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Gewicht liegt mit Wasserträgern/Tune Hörnchen & Duraflite Carbon bescheidene 10 Kg in 49..
> Ja ich werde mich vom Quantec Trennen, ein 2010er Stomp ist auf dem Anmarsch. Werde dann ein paar Part's übernehmen....und hoffe auf ein gutes Gewicht!!!



Das mit dem Stomp kann sich doch mehr als sehen lassen


----------



## fuzzball (3. Oktober 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Hallo, zusammen
> 
> Mein aktuelles Update:
> 90% aller Schrauben Titan
> ...



 allerdings bei einem neuen LRS holst (gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis) du mehr als 100gr raus


----------



## Lion77 (3. Oktober 2009)

10,99kg fürn Fully is nu aber echt nich dolle......   
Grad bei den Teilen...  Leichte Gabel, leichter Dämpfer, Titanschrauben, Teile gekürzt....   bissl schwach das Gewicht..


----------



## Lion77 (3. Oktober 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> geiles Leichtbaurad!!! So was könnte mir auch noch neben meinem HT gefallen. Viel Federweg aber trotzdem schön leicht. Fürs auge ist es auch top
> Was hast du da für Egg beater drauf? die TI?


 

Leichtbaurad und schön leicht...aha. alles klar! Bei 11 Kilo.....


----------



## Lion77 (3. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Quantec ist optisch unspektakulär, technisch und gewichtsmäßig aber top.


 
Gut, das Du uns das mitteilst, wär Uns allen garnicht aufgefallen.....Danke Jay Mach den Spruch doch auf einen Aufkleber und gib ihn dem Quantec Besitzer. Kann er sich dann aufs Rad kleben und jedem zeigen!


----------



## the donkey (3. Oktober 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Gut, das Du uns das mitteilst, wär Uns allen garnicht aufgefallen.....Danke Jay Mach den Spruch doch auf einen Aufkleber und gib ihn dem Quantec Besitzer. Kann er sich dann aufs Rad kleben und jedem zeigen!



Dir muß echt langweilig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (3. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wenn du an meinen Aussagen etwas zu bemängeln hast, dann sag klar, was es ist. Dieses Rumgenöle ist armselig. Aber vermutlich kannst du nicht anders.



Dein Unqualifiziertes Gelaber stinkt echt zu Himmel. Was ist das denn bitte für eine Aussage ' ist optisch unspektakulär, technisch und gewichtsmäßig aber top'? 
Da kann ich auch Furzen - das sagt ungefähr das selbe aus. Du musst nicht zu jedem Bike Deinen Senf dazugeben - wenn Du wenigstens Ahnung hättest... aber das was Du da regelmäßig ablässt solltest Du mal durch Deine Hose filtern. 
Du bist einer der Gründe, weshalb immer mehr Leute von diesem Forum Abstand nehmen. Denke mal an Dein alter und halte ab und zu einfach mal deine Klappe - das tut uns glaube ich alle mal gut.
Trotzdem noch einen schönen Samstag Abend !


----------



## Scalpi (3. Oktober 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Dir muß echt langweilig sein!



aber recht hat Er !!!


----------



## Lady_K (3. Oktober 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Dein Unqualifiziertes Gelaber stinkt echt zu Himmel. Was ist das denn bitte für eine Aussage ' ist optisch unspektakulär, technisch und gewichtsmäßig aber top'?
> Da kann ich auch Furzen - das sagt ungefähr das selbe aus. Du musst nicht zu jedem Bike Deinen Senf dazugeben - wenn Du wenigstens Ahnung hättest... aber das was Du da regelmäßig ablässt solltest Du mal durch Deine Hose filtern.
> Du bist einer der Gründe, weshalb immer mehr Leute von diesem Forum Abstand nehmen. Denke mal an Dein alter und halte ab und zu einfach mal deine Klappe - das tut uns glaube ich alle mal gut.
> Trotzdem noch einen schönen Samstag Abend !


 

Danke Scalpi, das musste echt mal gesagt werden.
Wahrscheinlich ist er noch Schüler oder so ein kleiner möchtegern Student aus dem irgendwann mal was werden soll - aber genau diese Leute suchen doch hier auf diesem Wege Anerkennung. 
Schau Dir doch seine Räder an, die sind doch so lieblos und ohne Sinn und Verstand aufgebaut - was willst Du denn da noch erwarten.
Lass Ihn einfach sabbeln, das bringt ja doch nichts -bei den kleinen.


----------



## carofem (3. Oktober 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> so ganz schön und das gewicht ist auch gut aber auf den ersten blick sieht das bike wegen dem Sattel etwas "billig" aus.


 
Hätte auch gerne einen sportlicheren Sattel hab aber noch keinen gefunden auf dem sich mein Hintern und die paar Weichteile sich wohl fühlen. Muss mich noch mit dem passenden 300g Fizik vergnügen und hoffen dass ich bald was schöneres,wo passt und noch leichter ist finde.


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Oktober 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Dein Unqualifiziertes Gelaber stinkt echt zu Himmel. Was ist das denn bitte für eine Aussage ' ist optisch unspektakulär, technisch und gewichtsmäßig aber top'?
> Da kann ich auch Furzen - das sagt ungefähr das selbe aus. Du musst nicht zu jedem Bike Deinen Senf dazugeben - wenn Du wenigstens Ahnung hättest... aber das was Du da regelmäßig ablässt solltest Du mal durch Deine Hose filtern.
> Du bist einer der Gründe, weshalb immer mehr Leute von diesem Forum Abstand nehmen. Denke mal an Dein alter und halte ab und zu einfach mal deine Klappe - das tut uns glaube ich alle mal gut.
> Trotzdem noch einen schönen Samstag Abend !



Wieso überrascht mich das jetzt eigentlich nicht? Ich versuche gar nicht erst, mit dir auf einem Niveau zu diskutieren, denn so tief hinunter kann ich mich gar nicht begeben. Übrigens kannst du nun wirklich gar nicht beurteilen, wovon ich wie viel Ahnung habe, und was unqualifiziertes Gelaber angeht, bist du hier der absolute Experte. ich habe von dir in diesem Forum noch nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Beitrag gelesen, dafür jede Menge Beleidigendes, Arrogantes oder Herablassendes. Solche Leute wie dich brauchen wir hier nicht.

Im Übrigen nehme ich mir das Recht heraus, meine Meinung zu sagen, wann immer ich es für richtig halte. Es ist mir völlig egal, wen sie interessiert oder nicht, denn ich zwinge niemanden, meine Beiträge zu lesen. Das Wort lasse ich mir hier ganz sicher nicht verbieten, weder von dir noch von Lion77.


----------



## Scalpi (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Lion77 (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Lion77 (3. Oktober 2009)

Zitat Jaypeare:  ich habe von dir in diesem Forum noch nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Beitrag gelesen, dafür jede Menge Beleidigendes, Arrogantes oder Herablassendes. Solche Leute wie dich brauchen wir hier nicht.

Dann lern ma lesen....


----------



## Lady_K (3. Oktober 2009)

@ Jaypeare
Ich weiß ja nicht was Du so rauchst aber kaufe dir mal besseren Stoff - der billige taugt echt nichts.
im übrigen heul doch


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hoch lebe der Cross Country Kindergarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (3. Oktober 2009)

sagen wir mal so: jeder, der an dieser stelle was einstellt, will auch feedback. das muss nicht immer positiv ausfallen, und ist beim erscheinungsbild auch total geschmackssache.
jetzt hat jeder seine gülle ausgekippt, nun bitte wieder mutige bilderpostings. auch wenn es gerade eher einem selbstmordkommando gleicht ;-)


----------



## cschrahe (3. Oktober 2009)

Lady_K schrieb:


> @ Jaypeare
> Ich weiß ja nicht was Du so rauchst aber kaufe dir mal besseren Stoff - der billige taugt echt nichts.
> im übrigen heul doch



Seit August 2009 dabei, lässt sich die Räder vom "Freund" zusammenbauen schwingt aber in einem !Technikforum! so nen flotten Kiefer, daß einem schwindelig wird. Ich würds mal ein bisschen leiser probieren.

Schade, Thread durch Neidgeplänkel zerhagelt.

Ciao, Christof


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (3. Oktober 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> das Problem, dass leichte Gabeln ******* aussehen ist seit den gA's und der Lefty bekannt.



Das ist nur eine Fata Morgana deiner Fantasie. Diese Sicht findet nur in deinem Hirn statt.


----------



## Lady_K (3. Oktober 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Seit August 2009 dabei, lässt sich die Räder vom "Freund" zusammenbauen schwingt aber in einem !Technikforum! so nen flotten Kiefer, daß einem schwindelig wird. Ich würds mal ein bisschen leiser probieren.
> 
> Schade, Thread durch Neidgeplänkel zerhagelt.
> 
> Ciao, Christof


Ej, ich kann auch selber schrauben und tue dieses auch meistens.
Außerdem war ich hier schon einmal angemeldet, nur habe ich aus Frust mal meinen Account gelöscht.
Wenn Du laute Sprüche von Frauen nicht magst... dann geh doch zu Frauenzimmer.de


----------



## corfrimor (4. Oktober 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Dein Unqualifiziertes Gelaber stinkt echt zu Himmel. Was ist das denn bitte für eine Aussage ' ist optisch unspektakulär, technisch und gewichtsmäßig aber top'?
> Da kann ich auch Furzen - das sagt ungefähr das selbe aus. Du musst nicht zu jedem Bike Deinen Senf dazugeben - wenn Du wenigstens Ahnung hättest... aber das was Du da regelmäßig ablässt solltest Du mal durch Deine Hose filtern.
> Du bist einer der Gründe, weshalb immer mehr Leute von diesem Forum Abstand nehmen. Denke mal an Dein alter und halte ab und zu einfach mal deine Klappe - das tut uns glaube ich alle mal gut.
> Trotzdem noch einen schönen Samstag Abend !





Lady_K schrieb:


> Danke Scalpi, das musste echt mal gesagt werden.
> Wahrscheinlich ist er noch Schüler oder so ein kleiner möchtegern Student aus dem irgendwann mal was werden soll - aber genau diese Leute suchen doch hier auf diesem Wege Anerkennung.
> Schau Dir doch seine Räder an, die sind doch so lieblos und ohne Sinn und Verstand aufgebaut - was willst Du denn da noch erwarten.
> Lass Ihn einfach sabbeln, das bringt ja doch nichts -bei den kleinen.





Lady_K schrieb:


> @ Jaypeare
> Ich weiß ja nicht was Du so rauchst aber kaufe dir mal besseren Stoff - der billige taugt echt nichts.
> im übrigen heul doch



 Spinnt Ihr eigentlich???

Edit: Wenn überhaupt, nehmen Leute von dem Thread Abstand wegen Agros wie Euch ...


----------



## hellmachine (4. Oktober 2009)

bitte wieder bilder


----------



## SCK (4. Oktober 2009)

Weils gerade so hoch her geht, gibts von mir was zur Entspannung:


----------



## hellmachine (4. Oktober 2009)

daaaanke! und dann noch so'n lecker teilchen...



SCK schrieb:


> Weils gerade so hoch her geht, gibts von mir was zur Entspannung:


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Oktober 2009)

wenn man manche posts einfach ueberliest, sind in letzter zeit doch ein paar nette raeder gepostet worden 

/ignore 4tw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. Oktober 2009)

Lady_K schrieb:


> Ej, ich kann auch selber schrauben und tue dieses auch meistens.
> Außerdem war ich hier schon einmal angemeldet, nur habe ich aus Frust mal meinen Account gelöscht.
> Wenn Du laute Sprüche von Frauen nicht magst... dann geh doch zu Frauenzimmer.de





was für ein kind bist du eigentlich?


----------



## mystahr (4. Oktober 2009)

Schön wie manche Leute dem Klischee entsprechen.
Wie man sich selbst nur so karikieren kann.


@Lion es gibt auch ne Funktion zum editieren du musst nich generell 3 Beiträge in Folge schreiben.


----------



## Lion77 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich häng nich jeden Tag hier rum, wie so einige Spezies hier...darum allles auf einmal.!!1 sry!!

Einfach ätzend, wenn man mal reinkommt und liest was so los ist, immer nur die selbe handvoll Fratzen am Bewerten und Labern. Das musss ich dann auch ma rauslassen.
Die meisten haben sich ja schon zurückgezogen oder lesen nur noch still mit. Das Forum tut sich damit keinen Gefallen. Aber soll ja anscheinend so sein.!!!!

Lion


----------



## corfrimor (4. Oktober 2009)

Wunderbar! Premiere! Die erste "Fratze" für meine Ignor-Liste!  

Danke


----------



## corfrimor (4. Oktober 2009)

War vor längerem schon mal hier gepostet, jetzt mit kleinem Update


----------



## Lady_K (4. Oktober 2009)

unocz schrieb:


> was für ein kind bist du eigentlich?


 

 das ist aber nett mein lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (4. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Stumpi!
Jetzt noch Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Bremsen in schwarz dann isses perfekt


----------



## daniel_ (4. Oktober 2009)

hier auch mal 2 Bilder von meinem Bike zur auflockerung des Threads, heute früh gemacht auf der Trainingsrunde (leider nur mit Handy)













Dani


----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2009)

Update von meinem Zaskar re-issue













Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert. Leider haben die Hersteller im Moment Lieferengpässe, so dass ich leider noch etwas warten muss


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Gabel passt irgendwie nicht. Aber wenn du mich fragst welche, wüsste ich auch keine.


----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2009)

Decals müssen noch geändert werden. Dann wird es sicherlich besser aussehen. Leider ist Toxoholics nicht in der Lage mir 2009 Decals in Siber/Grau zu verkaufen. Ich muss mir einen Händler suchen, der diese bestellt


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Oktober 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Update von meinem Zaskar re-issue
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert. Leider haben die Hersteller im Moment Lieferengpässe, so dass ich leider noch etwas warten muss




Wow Tolles Zaskar!


----------



## Jan_der_Don (4. Oktober 2009)

Soo hier nochmal meins. Jetzt soweit fertig, bis auf den sattel.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich mich wieder ein wenig beruhigt habe, möchte ich mich bei (fast) allen Lesern dieses Threads für das unwürdige Schauspiel von gestern entschuldigen. Ich hatte nicht vor, eine derartige Eskalation zu verursachen. Die Art einiger Nutzer dieses Forums bringt mich regelmäßig zur Weißglut, und gestern wurde ich endgültig auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Ich schäme mich nicht dafür, meine Meinung gesagt zu haben, aber so etwas hat in diesem Thread trotzdem nichts verloren.

Ich lese hier nicht mit, um mich zu streiten, sondern weil ich, wie die meisten von euch, gerne Bilder von schönen, mit Liebe aufgebauten Bikes sehe. In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass dieser Thread wieder zur Normalität zurückkehrt. Ein paar sehr schöne Ansätze sind ja schon wieder vorhanden, danke dafür.


----------



## Jakeman (4. Oktober 2009)

Dazu gehört Charakter


----------



## Nordpol (4. Oktober 2009)

sehe ich auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (4. Oktober 2009)

wow, der "böse" ist nun der "gute". besser kann es eine soap auch nicht ;-)
trotzdem schön, wenn sich alle wieder lieb haben.


----------



## thoralfw (4. Oktober 2009)

das hot chili sieht irgendwie so gestaucht aus? als ob jemand damit vor die wand gefahren ist. sorry, ist aber nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (4. Oktober 2009)

Hab glaub ich nicht die perfekte perspektive getroffen. Hab nochmal nen 2es Bild reingestellt, nur etwas anderer winkel.. Der Rahmen ist an sich nicht gestaucht. Wirkt aber echt etwas so auf den Bildern


----------



## corfrimor (4. Oktober 2009)

CSB schrieb:


> Schönes Stumpi!
> Jetzt noch Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Bremsen in schwarz dann isses perfekt



Danke!

Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Bremsen in schwarz wären vielleicht wirklich schöner, aber ich hatte die XT-Parts halt noch daheim und werde sie aus Geldgründen nicht vor der Zeit austauschen. Da ich das Rad aber v.a. im Winter viel fahre (sozusagen als Alternative zum Querrad für Touren mit viel Asphalt, [schnee-]matschigen Feldwegen und leichten Trails) könnte eine neue Kurbel doch recht bald nötig werden 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich wieder ein wenig beruhigt habe, möchte ich mich bei (fast) allen Lesern dieses Threads für das unwürdige Schauspiel von gestern entschuldigen. Ich hatte nicht vor, eine derartige Eskalation zu verursachen. Die Art einiger Nutzer dieses Forums bringt mich regelmäßig zur Weißglut, und gestern wurde ich endgültig auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Ich schäme mich nicht dafür, meine Meinung gesagt zu haben, aber so etwas hat in diesem Thread trotzdem nichts verloren.
> 
> Ich lese hier nicht mit, um mich zu streiten, sondern weil ich, wie die meisten von euch, gerne Bilder von schönen, mit Liebe aufgebauten Bikes sehe. In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass dieser Thread wieder zur Normalität zurückkehrt. Ein paar sehr schöne Ansätze sind ja schon wieder vorhanden, danke dafür.



Hier entschuldigt sich der Falsche.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2009)

denk mal bei den andren kommt das net... also abhacken, evtl igno list und bilder her!
mein lefty vorderrad wurde gestern fertig, ist getetsten und fuer gut befunden 
bilder gibt's, nachdem ich es geputzt hab


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2009)

updates... laufräder vorbau und ti lenker


----------



## SingleLight (5. Oktober 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> War vor längerem schon mal hier gepostet, jetzt mit kleinem Update



Bis auf die Kurbel 1A Die Farbe und der Aufbau gefallen mir sehr gut, weiter machen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Don:
Immer wieder eine Augenweide!

Was ist es denn jetzt an Lenker und Laufrädern (ausser den DTs erkenn ich da nichts) geworden? Fehlen nur noch die neuen Hope Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2009)

hmm ich fidne das silber gar net sooo schlecht. sonst waere es zu langeweilig.

ist finde ich echt gelungen.

denk zum don muss man nix sagen...


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> @ Don:
> Immer wieder eine Augenweide!
> 
> Was ist es denn jetzt an Lenker und Laufrädern (ausser den DTs erkenn ich da nichts) geworden? Fehlen nur noch die neuen Hope Bremsen


thanks 
lenker TITAN von mosso allen unkenrufen zum trotz, flext er nicht und verichtet seinen dienst perfekt, hatte sogar einen sturtz und nichts passiert
 laufräder langweilige xtr 975, sind mit dt super c und revos auch noch einigermassen leicht mit der 4.2 felge, wollte mal was stilles, den die hopelaufräder am ht können manchmal nerven mit dem gebrühl....
 was folgt ist die kurbel (fiteen g oder die neue midlleburn und ja die hope race 2010....


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Oktober 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hopelaufräder am ht können manchmal nerven mit dem gebrühl....



Stimmt. Aber sie ersetzen im Wald die Klingel, eignen sich hervorragend, um unachtsame Wanderer aufzuwecken. .



Don Trailo schrieb:


> was folgt ist die kurbel (fiteen g oder die neue midlleburn und ja die hope race 2010....



Mit "neue" Middleburn meinst du die HT2? Gibts die denn schon irgendwo? Ich hab bisher noch nicht mal Bilder gefunden.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber sie ersetzen im Wald die Klingel, eignen sich hervorragend, um unachtsame Wanderer aufzuwecken. .
> 
> 
> 
> Mit "neue" Middleburn meinst du die HT2? Gibts die denn schon irgendwo? Ich hab bisher noch nicht mal Bilder gefunden.


 gibts noch nicht...
bilder

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1883/lang/x/kw/Eurobike_2009/


----------



## mountymaus (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Cross-Country Gemeinde,
als ich Anfang 2008 mein Jubi-Zaskar bekommen habe, wollte ich schon farblich gesehen ein Mädchenrad aufbauen. Leider wurde der Rahmen ja von vielen Personen bemängelt und teilweise dann ja auch verramscht. Somit habe ich mich vorerst entschieden, das Bike solide und relativ günstig aufzubauen. Nur mit dem invers Schaltwerk und dem Dualcontrol bin ich nie so richtig zurecht gekommen.
Im Sommer hat mir mein Schatz die Biker Bravo unter die Nase gehalten. Ich habe sofort gefallen an den SRAM-Teilen gefunden und bei mir gedacht, "es ist um das Jubimodell erheblich ruhiger geworden und nun werde ich das Zaskar umbauen."
Ich werde es nicht nur pimpen sondern *pinken*


Insa Series...




Komplett




Antrieb




Schalt- Bremseinheiten




Bremse vorn


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2009)

O MEIN GOTT!!!









GEIL!  wer drauf steht,... aber dann maechtig! DA wollen wir aber noc hein bild mit fahrerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_K (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch ein sehr schönes Mädchenradl-sieht sehr schick aus


----------



## mr.it (5. Oktober 2009)

oha, ungewohnt aber mit sicherheit einzigartig


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn ich (Schande auf mein Haupt  ) GT sonst nicht so mag, holt das die Hope Austattung wieder raus, echt klasse mit welcher Liebe zum Deteil die Leute arbeiten (ist das ein Standardmodell oder machen die sowas nach Kundenwunsch?). Alles in allem muss ich sagen, trotz Rosa und GT stimmiges liebevoll aufgebautes Bike!


----------



## Scalpi (5. Oktober 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich (Schande auf mein Haupt  ) GT sonst nicht so mag, holt das die Hope Austattung wieder raus, echt klasse mit welcher Liebe zum Deteil die Leute arbeiten (ist das ein Standardmodell oder machen die sowas nach Kundenwunsch?). Alles in allem muss ich sagen, trotz Rosa und GT stimmiges liebevoll aufgebautes Bike!



Das ist ein Standardmodell - gibt es also so zu kaufen.


----------



## David_B (5. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht ziemlich cool aus!


----------



## OneZero (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Don - das Titus ist wahrhaftig ein Traum


----------



## Slow (5. Oktober 2009)

Bezüglich des GTs:

Ich habe eigentlich gar nichts gegen Mädchenfahrräder und das ist mit das Schönste, welches ich gesehen habe. Auch mit viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut.
Allerdings finde ich, dass vorallem Sattel, aber auch Bremse zu viel des "Guten" ist. Neutralere Teile hätte ich da deutlich schöner gefunden. Weißer Sattel und schwarz oder silberene Hope.

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> @ Don - das Titus ist wahrhaftig ein Traum



danke


----------



## ratze_bs (5. Oktober 2009)

so, mal was bodenständiges..
mein einsteiger...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2009)

gewagt nach dem don, so ein rad zu posten 

aber ein ordentliches einsteiger rad... klickies schon probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze_bs (5. Oktober 2009)

die diskusion schien mir an einigen stellen recht abgehoben...aus meinen augen betrachtet !

klicks will ich erstmal irgendwo testen, bevor ich in die richtung investiere

hab bis jetzt mit dem bike 3 touren gemacht(tachostand 169km) und erstmal andere baustellen aufgedeckt, die glaub ich vorher anstehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2009)

die waeren?


----------



## ratze_bs (5. Oktober 2009)

1.gabel
2.reifen
3.bremse
.
.
und vorallem: klamotten und ausrüstung


----------



## Northern lite (5. Oktober 2009)

das letzte Bild ist an der Eckertalsperre aufgenommen??


----------



## ratze_bs (5. Oktober 2009)

jepp, eine der drei touren führte dahin..! wollten eigentlich von ilsenburg zum brocken, aber 800 höhenmeter haben mich abgeschreckt..
das geile ist, dass ich hier so viele prädestinierte ziele vor der haustür habe


----------



## biesa (5. Oktober 2009)

meins


----------



## Flanschbob (5. Oktober 2009)

ratze_bs schrieb:


> 1.gabel
> 2.reifen
> 3.bremse
> .
> ...




gabel und reifen kann man ja gerne bemängeln, aber was hast du gegen die juicy? solange sie nicht verölt ist, packt die doch echt gut zu.

allem voran würde ich aber an deiner stelle die sitzposition (spacer weg, evtl vorbau umdrehen, zwecks herstellung einer positiven überhöhung) in angriff nehmen


@mountymaus:
das bisher gelungenste "girlie-bike" das ich kenne. würde ich auch fahren. wobei auch bei dir sattelüberhöhung angebracht wäre


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (5. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Cross-Country Gemeinde,
> als ich Anfang 2008 mein Jubi-Zaskar bekommen habe, wollte ich schon farblich gesehen ein Mädchenrad aufbauen. Leider wurde der Rahmen ja von vielen Personen bemängelt und teilweise dann ja auch verramscht. Somit habe ich mich vorerst entschieden, das Bike solide und relativ günstig aufzubauen. Nur mit dem invers Schaltwerk und dem Dualcontrol bin ich nie so richtig zurecht gekommen.
> Im Sommer hat mir mein Schatz die Biker Bravo unter die Nase gehalten. Ich habe sofort gefallen an den SRAM-Teilen gefunden und bei mir gedacht, "es ist um das Jubimodell erheblich ruhiger geworden und nun werde ich das Zaskar umbauen."
> Ich werde es nicht nur pimpen sondern *pinken*
> ...




GEIL!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Oktober 2009)

ratze_bs schrieb:


> jepp, eine der drei touren führte dahin..! wollten eigentlich von ilsenburg zum brocken, aber 800 höhenmeter haben mich abgeschreckt..
> das geile ist, dass ich hier so viele prädestinierte ziele vor der haustür habe



Der Brocken ist aber absolut machbar, solange man über die Straße kommt und nicht versucht, den Panzerplattenweg über den kleinen Brocken zu fahren.  Ist zwar ein langer, aber recht gleichmäßiger Anstieg ohne allzugroße Gemeinheiten.

Beneidenswert, wenn man so ein Revier vor der Haustür hat, der Harz ist wirklich super zum biken. 

Solides Einsteigerbike, auch optisch m.M.n. recht stimmig. Die seltsamen Hydroforming-Orgien vorne am Steuerrohr sind allerdings nicht so meins.

Das GT ist ein Highlight. Ich persönlich hätte ja ne andere Akzentfarbe gewählt , aber da steckt viel Liebe zum Detail drin. Gibt/gab es nicht von Acros mal eine Serie mit pinken Akzenten, unter anderem an der Sattelstütze? Die könnte da evtl. noch gut ranpassen.

Zum Titus muss man eh keine Worte mehr verlieren. Diesen Rahmen zu verschandeln wäre allerdings auch schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (5. Oktober 2009)

> die diskusion schien mir an einigen stellen recht abgehoben...aus meinen augen betrachtet


 
Wenn sich das auf das Titus bezog, dann finde ich abgehoben richtig gut.

Schönes Ding.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2009)

ratze_bs schrieb:


> 1.gabel
> 2.reifen
> 3.bremse
> .
> ...



klamotten ok... mit jeans ist kacke... 
reifen warum? der hat gut gripp und das ist fuer nen anfaenger net unwichtig.

gabel ist auch ok genauso wie bremse...

ich wuerde eher mit dem rad so + klickies fahren, als ohne klickies und mit reba usw...


----------



## ratze_bs (5. Oktober 2009)

@bob:

juicy 3 grundsätzlich ok, hatte aber bei einigen abfahrten das gefühl, ich könnte ein bißchen mehr bremspower vertragen! kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich erst an die grenzen rantasten muß!
mit der sitzposition bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden! ihr wißt ja sicher alle, wie sich das äußert...! da ich das bike aber im netz gekauft hab, muß ich vor ort erstmal einen kompetenen ansprechpartner finden, der mir da weiterhilft!


tja, der brocken steht a.j.f. auch noch auf der agenda, brauch aber erstmal mehr ausdauer!man kann zum anfang ja auch mal vom torfhaus oder schirke starten! zum trainieren ist elm oder asse auch ganz gut, die bieten weniger höhe und auch ne ganze menge guter routen mit allem, was man brauch(trails, dh, waldautobahn etc)

@npng:
hab gemerkt, das ich vorn viel rutsche und der hintere ist nach besagtem km-stand schon bei nur noch 50%!werd mir wohl ein paar noby dranmachen!
und für klamotten kannste auch den gegenwert mehrerer reba´s hinlegen! da muss ich dann stück für stück nachlegen...

und an alle: thx das man nich gleich als noob verschrien wird, nur weil nicht überall was mit nem x vorne draufsteht


----------



## Groudon (5. Oktober 2009)

Was KLamotten angeht - da hab ich eine 10â¬ Bikehose aus der Bucht und auch ein gÃ¼nstiges Shirt. Reicht fÃ¼r'n Sommer allemal. Nur bei der Herbstjacke von GORE musste meine Omma 130â¬ blechen (wozu hat man die denn xD) und die Beinlinge von Pearl Izumi haben mich 35â¬ gekostet. Eigentlich sind nur Winterkleidung, Schuhe und Helm teuer. Sommerkleidung, solange nicht das beste vom besten, gibt es auch gÃ¼nstig. 

Habe an meinem Bike auch viel umgebaut. ^^ Ist als AnfÃ¤nger ganz gut um zu verstehen wie was funktioniert usw.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Oktober 2009)

ratze_bs schrieb:


> juicy 3 grundsätzlich ok, hatte aber bei einigen abfahrten das gefühl, ich könnte ein bißchen mehr bremspower vertragen! kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich erst an die grenzen rantasten muß!



Bevor du losrennst und für teuer Geld eine neue Bremse kaufst, mit der du dann vlt. die gleiche Enttäuschung wiedererlebst, mach dich mal schlau, wie man eine Scheibenbremse richtig einbremst. Es ist normal, dass am Anfang die Bremspower etwas schwach ist, das kommt auch jedes Mal wieder, wenn du die Beläge wechselst.

Kurz gesagt: Lange Schleifbremsungen sind - generell, aber besonders am Anfang - Gift für die Beläge. Lieber kräftig abbremsen und zwischendurch immer wieder loslassen. Neue Beläge müssen eingebremst werden, bevor sie die volle Bremswirkung entfalten.


----------



## Northern lite (5. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Der Brocken ist aber absolut machbar, solange man über die Straße kommt und nicht versucht, den Panzerplattenweg über den kleinen Brocken zu fahren.  Ist zwar ein langer, aber recht gleichmäßiger Anstieg ohne allzugroße Gemeinheiten.
> 
> Beneidenswert, wenn man so ein Revier vor der Haustür hat, der Harz ist wirklich super zum biken.




bbbrrrr... alles nur nicht von Schierke über die Strasse zum Brocken hoch (Ausnahme ist der traditionelle Chrismas Ride am 24.12.). Der Hirtenstieg ist zwar nicht schön und recht heftig... aber durchaus machbar.

Ich schau auch grad vom Monitor hoch und sehe den Harz in der Dämmerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rseven (5. Oktober 2009)

da wir gerade bei Frauenrädern sind wil ich mal das meiner Freundin (mein altes Trainings HT) posten. In meinen augen eines der schönsten Räder, wenn nicht sogar das schönste, das ich kenne (aber mit xtr 960, die hat sie nicht bekommen)





und der (gleich) große Bruder. Mein Hardtail. Mein epic kennt ihr ja schon





Grüße,

Chris

P.S. Ich weiß, Bilder sidn nciht so schön, es folgen schönere


----------



## mystahr (5. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Antrieb



Das KEttenblatt ist zuviel des Guten...



ratze_bs schrieb:


> 1.gabel
> 3.bremse


Weil se nicht teuer genug waren oder du ernsthaft festgestellt hast, dass dir die Leistung nicht ausreicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2009)

neee, wenn DANN richtig!


----------



## Flanschbob (5. Oktober 2009)

@RSeven: das sieht ja fast nach photoshop mit den beiden fast gleich ausgestattenten spezis

hab auch noch nen bildchen gefunden, im detail erkennt man die 2-fach-kurbel mit der aufsetzen fast unmöglich wird (32-22)


----------



## Rseven (5. Oktober 2009)

das war der sinn der sache:
2 Wohnorte, damals 2 mal identische geometrie, nur ein paar teile waren unterschiedlich leicht. Perfekt als 2. LRS für Rennen zum Beispiel.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Oktober 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> bbbrrrr... alles nur nicht von Schierke über die Strasse zum Brocken hoch (Ausnahme ist der traditionelle Chrismas Ride am 24.12.). Der Hirtenstieg ist zwar nicht schön und recht heftig... aber durchaus machbar.
> 
> Ich schau auch grad vom Monitor hoch und sehe den Harz in der Dämmerung



Das meinte ich auch nicht. Eine Tour, die mir persönlich als recht schön und problemlos fahrbar in Erinnerung ist, geht von Bad Harzburg hoch zur Eckertalsperre, über die Staumauer und außen rum um den See, dann Richtung kleiner Brocken. Dort aber eben nicht auf den Hirtenstieg, sondern quasi um den Fuß des Brocken rum (da gibts einen Wegpunkt, dessen Name mir grad nicht einfällt. Irgendwas mit -linde glaub ich). Da stößt man dann ca. 200hm unterhalb des Gipfels auf die Brockenstraße und fährt halt nur relativ kurz die Straße hoch.

Ich muss da mal wieder hin .


----------



## NoBseHz (5. Oktober 2009)

So meine Lieben, der Besitzer des natürlich schönsten und besten Rades mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und ohne jede Fanboy-Beziehung zieht sich erstmal zurück, ich werd moin an der Kieferhöhle operiert. Aber hey, danach kanns RICHTIG losgehen, denn dann is nich mehr das da, was mich die letzten 1,5 Jahre gehemmt hat  GAAAAS!! Ride on


----------



## fuzzball (5. Oktober 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> updates... laufräder vorbau und ti lenker





Don Trailo schrieb:


> danke



ein Traum


----------



## damista (5. Oktober 2009)

gibt´s für das GT nicht irgendwo schönere pinkfarbene Kettenblätter? m.E. das einzig störende. Sonst absolut geil!


----------



## fuzzball (5. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> klamotten ok... mit jeans ist kacke...
> reifen warum? der hat gut gripp und das ist fuer nen anfaenger net unwichtig.
> gabel ist auch ok genauso wie bremse...
> ich wuerde eher mit dem rad so + klickies fahren, als ohne klickies und mit reba usw...


würde auch sagen Nr.1 Helm, Nr.2 Klickies mit passenden Schuhen (z.B. 520er Shimano, billig, robust), Nr.3 Kondition, Nr.4 bis Nr.X Teile tauschen/erneuern.



ratze_bs schrieb:


> @bob:
> 
> und für klamotten kannste auch den gegenwert mehrerer reba´s hinlegen! da muss ich dann stück für stück nachlegen...


Gute und günstige Klamotten gibts auch bei Tchibo; denn nichts ist ärgerlicher wenn bei einem ordentlichen Sturz noch die 300.- Jacke kaputt geht und teilweise zahlt man viel Geld dafür als Werbesäule für den Hersteller durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2009)

ja ein traum, glaubt mir, ich hatte ihn und ihn zu erfüllen war schon etwas sehr intimes,war auch wieder ne motivationsgeschichte.... seit ich das rad habe, pflege und bewege ich es so oft es geht, verändere kleinigkeiten ohne zu tief in die tasche zu greifen....ja es  es waren vile schöne stunden in der saison 09


----------



## REEF (5. Oktober 2009)

Meins


----------



## Gorth (6. Oktober 2009)

@Flanschbob und Rseven:

so müssen Räder aussehen!  

aber warum nur 32/22?


----------



## Rseven (6. Oktober 2009)

meinst du mich?

ich fahre 32/34 und ehrlich gesagt brauche ich auf der schwäbischen Alp nicht mehr. Und für die Alpen, oder wenn ich mal wo fahre, wo es lange steil hochgeht habe ich ja noch mein epic


----------



## ratze_bs (6. Oktober 2009)

hab am anfang mit dem bike ca 40 mal beschl. und dann voll durchgezogen!danach war schon ne deutliche steigerung zu erkennen!hatte aber trotzdem teilweise das gefühl, bei 60kmh die karre nicht unter kontrolle zu haben!

kleidung such ich schon die ganze zeit, im netz und vor ort! waren bis jetzt aber noch keine schnapper dabei! leg da eigentlich kein wert auf marken(scott-komplett wär schon geil,aber...), kann auch gerne von tchibo oder netto kommen, solang es funktioniert!genauso bei zb der gabel! will nicht im wald möglichst viel respekt kriegen, sondern gut über hindernisse...!
und mit den klicks: will ich wie gesagt erstmal ausprobieren und vorallem, erstmal mehr erfahrung auf dem bike sammeln und mich aufs fahren und die strecke konzentrieren! da nebenbei noch mit den pedalen rumzuspielen...


----------



## Flanschbob (6. Oktober 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> @Flanschbob und Rseven:
> 
> so müssen Räder aussehen!
> 
> aber warum nur 32/22?




genau mein reden, viele bilder sehen hier so aus, als würden die leute das rad mitm geländewagen in den wald bringen, an nen baum lehnen, foto machen und wieder ab nach hause 

32/22 reicht mir irgendwie vollkommen. ich fahre generell hohe trittfrequenz und meistens bergauf oder singletrails, eher weniger waldautobahn.
da brauch ich kein großes blatt, denn mit ner übersetzung von fast 3:1 komme ich auch im straßenverkehr gut mit.
nur wenns lange auf straße begab geht komm ich nicht mit, aber da ist mir die bodenfreiheit wichtiger.

am RR fahr ich auch maximal 52:13, also 4:1 und schaffe über 70km/h


----------



## the donkey (6. Oktober 2009)

REEF schrieb:


> Meins




Mir gefällts
Meins war zwar erst vor kurzem hier hab aber mal die Laufräder geändert
Sattelneigung muß noch etwas runter und Spacer event. raus.


----------



## Northern lite (6. Oktober 2009)

ich mag ja schon mal keine bunten Züge (damit hab ich in den 90zigern mal rumprobiert... aber so klasse war das nicht)

aber die Speichen gehen ja so gar nicht.... für mich sieht das nach Kaugummiautomat aus... sorry...

... ansonsten ganz schick (ich mag die Quantec-Rahmen)


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich find den LRS einfach nur saugeil! Passt super und sieht einfach hammer aus, nur der Vorbau will mir nicht gefallen, irgendwas mit nur Rot wär toll, z.b. RaceFace Deus oder Titec Hellbent, ansonsten hab ich grad diesen Leckerbissen gefunden: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-4Axis-44-Oversize-Vorbau-wet-red::17837.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe nicht ganz, warum man einen wirklich sehr leichten, qualitativ wie technisch absolut hochwertigen LRS gegen diese Spinergy-Dinger tauscht. Nur wegen der Optik? Gut, auffälliger sind sie ...


----------



## the donkey (6. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz, warum man einen wirklich sehr leichten, qualitativ wie technisch absolut hochwertigen LRS gegen diese Spinergy-Dinger tauscht. Nur wegen der Optik? Gut, auffälliger sind sie ...



Der andere LRS ist auch noch da soll auch weiter gefahren werden.


Der rote Vorbau kommt nicht schlecht. Vielleicht  werd ich ihm mal bestellen


----------



## general-easy (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Sgt.Green (6. Oktober 2009)

Wäre jetzt noch ein Flatbar an dem Quantec fänd ich´s perfekt


----------



## the donkey (6. Oktober 2009)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt noch ein Flatbar an dem Quantec fänd ich´s perfekt



Muß mich etwas ran tasten, da ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte und
deshalb etwas aufrechter sitzen sollte.
Vielleicht find ich ja noch etwas was paßt


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Funworks da oben find ich richtig geil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (6. Oktober 2009)

general-easy schrieb:


>


Grandios.Komplette Optik in Sichtcarbon.Sieht man relativ selten ,diese grossfaserigen Matten.Sieht cool aus.


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Oktober 2009)

> genau mein reden, viele bilder sehen hier so aus, als würden die leute das rad mitm geländewagen in den wald bringen, an nen baum lehnen, foto machen und wieder ab nach hause


So sah es aus, als es aus dem Wald nach Hause kam. 



Gruß Jan


----------



## Hänschen (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Funworks ist echt lecker, das Steppenwolf fetzt auch. Was wiegen denn die beiden?


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Oktober 2009)

@Hänschen
Gewichte stehen bei mir links im Fenster oder im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Trailfrog (7. Oktober 2009)

Sooooo...!!!


----------



## Luzifer (7. Oktober 2009)

Schickes Bike. Wie kommst Du denn mit den Laufrädern klar ? Darf man fragen, was Du wiegst und was Du mit deinem Rad alles fährst. Hab die nämlich auch, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich die behalten soll. Von der Optik sind die natürlich Top.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2009)

Was sind das für welche?


----------



## Trailfrog (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann nur sagen das ich mit den Laufräder super klar komme.
Finde sie sehr direkt und vorallem rollen die gut . Die Naben sind erste Sahne 
Das Gewicht der Laufräder ist selbstverständlich auch super top!

Ich persönlich wiege 72,5kg und fahre mit meinem Bike CC und Marathon Rennen. Beim Training fahr ich damit aber auch gut und gerne mal ein paar trails mit den ein und anderen dicken Wurzeln.

Sollten sie eigentlich aushalten.

Das sind WheelsBike WB 4000SL


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2009)

fÃ¼r knappe 800â¬ bekommt man aber schon nen ganz netten lrs....

oder wie viel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## keroson (7. Oktober 2009)

Mein Winterbike, ein paar neue Parts, vieles aus der Restekiste und was zum Testen 







Edit sagt: natürlich müssen die Leitungen noch gekürzt werden, aber das kommt wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (7. Oktober 2009)

ooooooouuuuuyeah, gleich gehts los. *popkorn_holt*


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?
Das gehört hier eindeutig NICHT rein


----------



## Kaprado (7. Oktober 2009)

was zur Hölle ist das ding dort? So ne Art Kühlschrank fuer die Trinkflasche?


----------



## Tundra HT (7. Oktober 2009)

@Keroson
Jetzt wiegt es mit dem BionX gleich doppelt soviel oder??
Bin mal ein Rennrad mit dem Motor zum Spaß gefahren, ging ab wie Harry!!
Gruß Jan


----------



## dre (7. Oktober 2009)

jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los........






bitte wieder zurück zum topic, bitte.


----------



## SingleLight (7. Oktober 2009)

Wieso? Man kann doch einfach mal nix sagen. Einfach nächstes Bild bitte


----------



## keroson (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt.

Ein LRS ist schnell getauscht.

Ansonsten 
Syntace Cockpit, Token Carbon Gabel, X9/X0 (der xtr Umwerfer kommt noch) Schaltung, stylo, leichte Sattelstütze Selle SlR Kit Carbonio, AVid Elixier CR.
 Da kommt noch ein leichter LRS rein (dt240s/frm xmd; ja den hab ich schon) und dann hab ich ein schöne Uphillbike, locker unter 9kg.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2009)

Uphillbike mit dem Lenker?


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass es so, wie es jetzt ist, das wesentlich bessere Uphillbike ist .

Mutig, das hier zu posten. Aber interessant, so ein Teil mal zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (8. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?
> Das gehört hier eindeutig NICHT rein



Sachte, sachte. Es ist noch immer ein CC- Bike; ein experimentelles zwar, aber mutig umgesetzt.

Ich finde es etwas bedauerlich, daß hier in der letzten Zeit im besten Wortsinne *außergewöhnliche* oder *ungewöhnliche* Lösungen an Bikes so verrissen werden.
Sicher, wer sein Rad hier hinstellt, muss mit solchen Reaktionen rechnen. Aber es dürfte wieder mehr Sachlichkeit herrschen, also bitte! 

Schließlich sind wir im MTB- Bereich bislang noch relativ offen für Vieles, und von manchen die anderen Disziplinen betreffenden Regelungen der Verbände weitgehend verschont geblieben.


----------



## Renn Maus (8. Oktober 2009)

Genau.
Und CC heißt ja nicht zwingend. Schnell rauf und Schnell runter aus eigener Muskelkraft (das wäre CC-Race), sondern mit dem MTB querfeldein bergauf und bergab (Cross-Country).
Ich persönlich würde mir auch keinen Akku ans Bike schrauben (zumindest nicht ans Sportgerät). Aber sollte diese Technik stabil, haltbar und effizient sein, so könnte Sie das MTB zu einem ECHTEN Volkssport machen.
Und ich denke selbst mit Hilfsantrib bleiben für Freizeit-Hobby-Radler Rampen und DH noch ausreichende Herausforderungen, um das MTB als Sport atraktiv zu halten.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

boar! hilfsmotor!!!
AAAAAAAAARG buffer over flow! mein kopfplatzt!
zu
viel
was
ich 
dir
an 
den
kopf
werfen
will!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

schnell ein bild... ein grosses!!!





ahhh besser... ja das vorderrad ist fertig und ich finde das sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## morph027 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich will eigentlich gar nicht, dass auf einmal jeder Volldepp mangels eigener Leistung quer durchs Gelände schiesst und die Krankenkassen mehr belastet  Die sollen mal auf ihren City-Mofas bleiben.

Aber interessantes Teil.


----------



## Renn Maus (8. Oktober 2009)

Aber wenn dieser Hilfsmotor der verfetteten, faulen Gesellschaft hilft ihren dicken arsch aus dem Sessel zu heben, dann hat sich die Vermarktung aus meiner SIcht schon ab dem 1. verkauften Modell gelohnt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

*kopfschuettel*
ich klinke mich einfach besser nicht in die diskussion ein... (wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat,...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (8. Oktober 2009)

Wir sollte hier auch nicht weiter diskutieren....
Dafür is der Thread schließlich auch nicht da...


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *kopfschuettel*
> ich klinke mich einfach besser nicht in die diskussion ein... (wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat,...)



genau wir versuchen alles positiv zu begutachten und liefern auch ab und an ein bildchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

die kurbel gefaellt mir irgend wie net...

nee is das kettenblatt


----------



## Luzifer (8. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal eine Frage an Trailfrog:

Musstes Du deinen LRS schonmal nachzentrieren ? Wenn ja, wie hast Du das gemacht ? Hatte meinen LRS nämlich jetzt beim Händler, der hat aber leider einige Speichen kaputt gedreht. Naja - krieg jetzt vielleicht einen Neuen.

Wenn er da ist, stell ich auch mal ein Bild vom Bike ein, damit wir wieder beim Thema des Treads wären.


----------



## Renn Maus (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Titus finde ich sehr sehr schön...


----------



## Rseven (8. Oktober 2009)

naja, ist sicher geschmacksache. Stimmig ist das Titus schon. Aber ich kann so viel Silber am Rad nicht ab. Ich finds fast so wie damonstas element. Schöne Teile sicher mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut. Aber mir gefällts nicht.


----------



## SingleLight (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Titus ist Geil So ein Rahmen hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## DeLocke (8. Oktober 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Der andere LRS ist auch noch da soll auch weiter gefahren werden.
> 
> 
> Der rote Vorbau kommt nicht schlecht. Vielleicht  werd ich ihm mal bestellen



Was war denn der andere für ein LRS:

DT240s Nabe, ZTR Olympic Felge, SuperCompSpeichen??? Gewicht?

Wie lässt es sich denn mit den 2,2er Reifen fahren auf der Olympic? Wären da 2,25 auch noch drin?


----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein "altes" Grand Canyon aus 2003. Aktuelle Änderung Syntace Vector mit Thomson-Elite Vorbau 15 Grad negativ, statt vorher Syntace Duraflite mit F 139 und roten Tune-Barends.










Grüße


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

hab ja an meiner stadtschlampe auch neg vorbau udn rizer... aber das sieht abartig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2009)

Abartig g...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

naja... deine sache  aber mit geradem vorbau und lenker haettest die gleiche hoehe... aber dein bier


----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2009)

Hatte ich ja vorher (wie erwähnt). Öfter mal was neues.., aber der Thomson-Vorbau ist einfach stabiler, als der Syntace, den ich vorher hatte und ich kann weniger Spacer fahren.


----------



## HILLKILLER (8. Oktober 2009)

Vorallem weil auch die Entfernung der Spacer, dazu Vorbau in positiver Richtung gereicht hätte und zusätzlich so noch deutlich stimmiger gewirkt hätte


----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2009)

Vorbau 15 Grad positiv geht ja wohl gar nicht. Hatte Syntace 6 Grad negativ und hätte eigentlich nur noch den Gabelschaft kürzen können, um die Verwendung von Spacern zu verringern/ zu vermeiden. 

Und bei der Optik hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## Slow (8. Oktober 2009)

Meckern auf hohem Niveau:
Schade, dass beim Titus so viele chrom-Teile dran sind. Aber vielleicht sieht das in Echt auch besser aus, als auf dem Bild!? 
Aber toll mal keine schwarzen Anbauteile. ;-)

Den Flaschenhalter finde ich etwas globig und die große Scheibe hinten muss doch nicht sein... ;-)

Ansonsten ein wirklich tolles Rad!

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## HILLKILLER (8. Oktober 2009)

15° neg. aber auch nicht 



> Und bei der Optik hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack



Eben drum alles ja halb so wild *g*


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Oktober 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Meckern auf hohem Niveau:
> Schade, dass beim Titus so viele chrom-Teile dran sind. Aber vielleicht sieht das in Echt auch besser aus, als auf dem Bild!?
> Aber toll mal keine schwarzen Anbauteile. ;-)
> 
> ...


war mal anders......


----------



## Fezza (8. Oktober 2009)

@ nopain-nogain:
HAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEERRRRR!!!!! wenns mir nicht viiel zu gross wäre, müsst ichs fast stehlen wollen )

@ Don

TI-4-ever! obwohl mir die schwarzen Anbauteile und der "alte" Sattel besser gefallen haben, aber auf jeden Fall ists so "persönlicher"! GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (8. Oktober 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> war mal anders......



gefällt mir besser, da der  von Rahmen mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

@Fezza: merci, ich finde es auch voll geil!  

@don: ich finde es mit schwarz au besser...


----------



## Flanschbob (8. Oktober 2009)

die R7 sieht irgendwie arg getravelt aus. ich dachte das wär nen "nachbau" der skareb, die ja schon mit den 80mm nicht sonderlich steif ist.


----------



## Slow (8. Oktober 2009)

an Don Trailo:

Da finde ich die aktuelle Ausbausituation wesentlich ansprechender! Gut gemacht! 

Wie gesagt, nur noch die Kritikpunkte von oben...

Mit schwarzen Anbauteilen sieht es auch nicht schlecht aus, aber nicht so gut, wie mit grau/silber!

PS: Ja, die R7 sieht arg lang aus und die Standrohre, die ab den Dichtungen rausschauen sind auch sehr lang!
Leider baut die R7 dadurch auch recht hoch bei 100mm FW. Ist aber normal so!


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Oktober 2009)

Egal in welche Ausbaustufe, das Titus ist klasse. Wüsste jetzt aus dem Stehgreif nicht, welche Variante mir besser gefällt, sind beide absolut stimmig aufgebaut.

Titan + Silber birgt immer das Risiko, dass am Ende zu viele verschiedene Grau- und Silbertöne am Rad sind. Beim Titus ist das aber m.M.n. nicht der Fall.

Steht die schwarze R7 zufällig zum Verkauf?


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Oktober 2009)

@Jaypeare
 nein die schwarze r 7 wurde rot und ist verganenen sommer in den ruhestand getreten, SORRY...
 die silbrige r7 super 80mm jahrgang 09 in silber werde ich bald verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (8. Oktober 2009)

@Nopain....

Ich denke du kannst einspeichen?? Du hast beide Laufräder falsch eingespeicht!! Das Ventilloch liegt immer an den beiden parallel zueinander laufenden Speichen ! (Optisch schöner und aufgeräumter und man kommt besser mit der Pumpe ran)
Ansonsten ein schön außergewöhnliches Projekt. Was wiegt es nun??
Lg Jan

P.s. beim Titus LRS ist´s dasselbe !


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

sind die doch... hab ich eigentlich drauf geachtet... morgen frueh im keller schauen... 

gewicht ist ziemlich genau 9.0kg


----------



## unocz (8. Oktober 2009)

das titus gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Tundra HT (8. Oktober 2009)

@Nopain...

Auf den Bildern hast es leider um eine Speiche verfehlt . Shit happens...
Nicht zur Strafe, nur zur Übung...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

ich schau morgen nochmal... sieht glaub ich nur so aus... aber wenn,... naja


----------



## NoBseHz (9. Oktober 2009)

Immerhin besser eingespeicht als bei DT (maschinell) oder bei einigen Putzfrauen aus größeren Bike-Häusern...


----------



## blue sky (9. Oktober 2009)

schöne bikes habt ihr hier!


----------



## speedy76 (9. Oktober 2009)

auch wenns nicht ganz so passt aber gerade Thema ist. Mit welcher literatur habt ihr euch das Einspeichen angeeignet??? Habe bis jetzt keine passenden Bücher gefunden und ja die SuFu hat mich auch nicht wirklich weitergebracht. 

Da ja bald wieder Schnee liegt, hatte ich vor mich im Laufradbau zu versuchen.   Is ja nich ganz so einfach..... oder etwa doch


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Buch von Gerd Schraner


----------



## speedy76 (9. Oktober 2009)

das hatte ich auch schon mal gefunden,.... allerdings nirgendwo lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Oktober 2009)

*frag mal dt swiss*


----------



## speedy76 (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, gerade ne email in die Schweiz gejagt. Mal gucken was kommt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Anleitung von Lelebebbel, Tips von Felix, Zentrator, Xrated, Spokie, Bikeseppl usw.

Um ein normales 32-Speichen Laufrad einzuspeichen, halte ich es nicht für nötig, irgendwelche Wälzer zu verschlingen.
Wenn exotischere Projekte anstehen, ok, dann mag das sinnvoll sein.


----------



## CSB (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte folgendes als pdf anbieten: "The Bicycle Wheel 3rd Edition"
Ist allerdings auf Englisch dafür mit vielen verständlichen Zeichnungen.
Bei Interesse bitte PN mit email-adresse.
Das Buch gibts selbstverständlich gratis


----------



## unocz (9. Oktober 2009)

so kleines update von meinem würfel


----------



## scapin-biker (9. Oktober 2009)

Ganz nett, aber bitte kürze die vordere Bremsleitung.


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

ich finds  nur die Beschriftung auf den felgen macht mich fertig, da bekommt man ja Epilepsie


----------



## NoBseHz (9. Oktober 2009)

verdammt jedes mal wenn ich die Cube Laufräder sehe bekomm ich s Kotzen!!!


----------



## scapin-biker (10. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du Cube im allgemeinen, oder die Laufräder ?
Mir gehts bei Cube so, aber ich werde immer gleich beschimpft, wenn ich meine Meinung zu Cube gebe !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie schlecht ist bitte die Steckdose?


----------



## unocz (10. Oktober 2009)

zeigt her eure steckdosen oder wie heißt der thread jetzt?


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Oktober 2009)

ich meine die Laufräder. Ich war auf der Eurobike mal nachfragen, warum die mit irreführender Bezeichnung in Anlehnung an die bei DT Swiss übliche Namensgebung günstig ihre Kunden verarschen. Die Antwort war "das haben wir halt mal so beschlossen". Dann ists mir echt vergangen.


----------



## Triturbo (10. Oktober 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Meinst du Cube im allgemeinen, oder die Laufräder ?
> Mir gehts bei Cube so, aber ich werde immer gleich beschimpft, wenn ich meine Meinung zu Cube gebe !!!



Zurecht.  

Zum Cube: Die Fotos sind sehr unpassend, daher wirkt das Rad nicht so gut, wie es eig. ist. Denn bis auf die ''lauten'' Laufräder ist es sicher kein schlechtes Rad.


----------



## mete (10. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Jaypeare (10. Oktober 2009)

Superstimmig, wie immer. Du hast einfach ein Auge für sowas.

Hast du die Krone der R7 gepulvert? Und was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (10. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt noch einen schwarzen Top-Swing Umwerfer und einen dezenteren Flaschenhalter, der vielleicht von der Form her den roten Streifen vom Rahmen aufgreift und dann ists top! ;-)


----------



## volki3 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gude.

Kleines Update!
Kurbel und Kassette auf XTR getauscht!
Somit ist der Antrieb Komplett auf XTR 





So soll es auch erstma bleiben!!!

Gruß
Volki


----------



## AngryApe (10. Oktober 2009)

jaja ich weiss...mieser Hintergrund, falsche Seite, Handyfoto usw...aber das sind grad leider die einzigen Fotos vom aktuellen Aufbauzustand ...schöne Fotos gibts, wenn ich die Gabel auf 80mm getravelt hab


----------



## mr.it (10. Oktober 2009)

also das nosaint finde ich den absoluten hammer und ja ich weiss das ich eigentlich keine ahnung davon habe, aber für meinen geschmack einfach sehr schönes teil


----------



## mete (10. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Superstimmig, wie immer. Du hast einfach ein Auge für sowas.
> 
> Hast du die Krone der R7 gepulvert? Und was ist das für eine Kurbel?



Die Krone habe ich mit einem guten 2K-Lack lackiert. Das ist nicht weniger haltbar und ich muss nicht die ganze Gabel dafür auseinander nehmen.

Kurbel ist eine Truvativ-Noir, bei der ich einige Umbauten vorgenommen habe (entlackt, äußerste Kettenblttposition wegrationalisiert, Keramikinnenlager):


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Oktober 2009)

Gute Arbeit. Ich empfand die Noir immer als eher klobig, aber so gecleart und mit den TA-Blättern schaut das richtig gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2009)

jop, so koennte man sie fahren


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Oktober 2009)

wie hast du sie gecleant? Wenn ich im Winter zu viel Geld übrig hab will ich das auch mit meiner! Und was hast du für die Blätter gelöhnt?


----------



## felixthewolf (10. Oktober 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Nopain....
> 
> Ich denke du kannst einspeichen?? Du hast beide Laufräder falsch eingespeicht!! Das Ventilloch liegt immer an den beiden parallel zueinander laufenden Speichen ! (Optisch schöner und aufgeräumter und man kommt besser mit der Pumpe ran)
> Ansonsten ein schön außergewöhnliches Projekt. Was wiegt es nun??
> ...



Am lefty Cube ist nur das VR um eins verrutscht, das Problem hierbei ist die Ausrichtung der Speichenlöcher aus einem Speichenloch für links zieht die speiche nach rechts - nix gut.
Ebenso beim Titus, da ist selbiges an beiden Rädern passiert.
Ds ist also ggf nicht nur eine optische Unpässlichkeit sondern auch technisch daneben (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Auch am grünen Bike ists vorne um eine (ausrichtung der speichenlöcher prüfen) und hinten um 2 verrutscht.
Da passt die ausrichtung der Bohrungen wirder aber man kommt kaum mit der Pumpe dran.

jungs, jungs, jungs... wenn ihr schon die Bike in mühevoller kleinarbeit zusamemnstellt, umlackiert usw. dann wirds doch wohl auch möglich sein, Die Speichen in ihre angedachten Löcher zu fädeln und die Ventile auszurichten.
Sind denn wenigsten Nabenlogos durchs ventilloch zu erkennen?

Felix


----------



## mete (10. Oktober 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> wie hast du sie gecleant? Wenn ich im Winter zu viel Geld übrig hab will ich das auch mit meiner! Und was hast du für die Blätter gelöhnt?



Mit Schleifpapier. Dann Kettenblattreste auf die Position des äußeren KBs geklebt, alles verschliffen. Auf den Kurbelstern einen schwarzen Farbverlauf  lackiert und abschließend noch Klarlack drauf. Kettenblätter gibt es zum Beispiel bei Starbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (10. Oktober 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> Sind denn wenigsten Nabenlogos durchs ventilloch zu erkennen?Felix



ist das ein scherz, oder gehört das wirklich zum guten ton beim laufradbau?
also aus symmetriegründen macht es ja schon einigermaßen sinn, aber da achtet doch niemand drauf. oder etwa doch?
man liest bei dir ja immer mal wieder raus, dass du laufräder mit viel iebe zum detail aufbaust, aber auf so ein detail muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Oktober 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Mit Schleifpapier. Dann Kettenblattreste auf die Position des äußeren KBs geklebt, alles verschliffen. Auf den Kurbelstern einen schwarzen Farbverlauf  lackiert und abschließend noch Klarlack drauf. Kettenblätter gibt es zum Beispiel bei Starbike.



haben die Chinookblätter nicht ausfräsungen an den Stegen?
Oder erst aber einer bestimmten Größe?


----------



## mete (10. Oktober 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> haben die Chinookblätter nicht ausfräsungen an den Stegen?
> Oder erst aber einer bestimmten Größe?



Die für die mittlere Position nach meinem Wissen nicht.


----------



## Tobi-161 (10. Oktober 2009)

so, nach einigen Umbauen bis auf Details fast fertig (bis auf weiteres )

Der rote Steuersatz kommt wieder weg, der trägt mir zu dick auf, außerdem passt das Tune rot nicht ganz zur R1. Also wer nen schwarzen hat und nen roten will...  Bis die Steuersatzfrage geklärt ist, muss auch der Spacerturm bleiben.
Die Flahas werden gegen Bontrager X-Light getauscht. (Wer 2 XXX-Light will...)

alt (letztes Jahr)




neu:


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Oktober 2009)

das klingt so, als ob ich mit meinen zwei linken Händen das nicht hinbekomme  also das Schleifen vielleicht noch, wobei das nicht gleichmäßig würde..  aber sieht sehr edel aus so!!


----------



## felixthewolf (10. Oktober 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> ist das ein scherz, oder gehört das wirklich zum guten ton beim laufradbau?
> also aus symmetriegründen macht es ja schon einigermaßen sinn, aber da achtet doch niemand drauf. oder etwa doch?
> man liest bei dir ja immer mal wieder raus, dass du laufräder mit viel iebe zum detail aufbaust, aber auf so ein detail muss man erst mal kommen.



Da achtet kaum einer drauf.
Aber auch nur weil sich kaum einer mal Gedanken macht, wie leicht es ist, das Nabenlogo auszurichten.
Bei Acros-Naben kannst du dir sogar aussuchen, ob du das Logo aus Fahrersicht oder aus Fotosicht lesen kannst.

Es sind die kleinen Details...


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2009)

schönes Trek, aber von Fox auf Manitou gewechselt? Bei mir wars immer andersherum


----------



## Flanschbob (10. Oktober 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> schönes Trek, aber von Fox auf Manitou gewechselt? Bei mir wars immer andersherum



ich hab mich grad voll gefreut, als ich oben dieses hässliche grau der fox gesehen habe und weiter unten den wunderschönen reverse arch der manitou, die farblich auch noch besser passt.

ich könnte nur noch manitou (oder vlt auch magura) fahren, diese "normale", nach vorne gerichtete brücke kann ich nicht mehr sehen (fatty und lefty mal außen vor, das ist optisch ja ne ganz andere liga)


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Oktober 2009)

An der Lefty scheiden sich ja die Geister aber die Fatty is einfach ultrahässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (10. Oktober 2009)

mete schrieb:


>



Na, das sieht doch richtig fies g..l aus. Und soll mal einer sagen 15 Grad Thomson Vorbau negativ "gehen gar nicht".  Ist das nicht 17 Grad Ritchey-Vorbau?

Schöner stimmiger, racemäßiger Aufbau


----------



## xbishopx (10. Oktober 2009)

mete schrieb:


>



nett nett!!



Jaypeare schrieb:


> [...]Hast du die Krone der R7 gepulvert? [...]



???


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Oktober 2009)

xbishopx schrieb:


> ???



Also jede R7 die ich bisher gesehen habe hatte eine polierte Gabelkrone bzw. ohne farbigen Lack


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2009)

Das 9.8 finde ich mit der Fox schöner. Irgendwie wirkt die R7 zu schmächtig und das blau des Schaftes stört. Nichtsdestotrotz ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Oktober 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Also jede R7 die ich bisher gesehen habe hatte eine polierte Gabelkrone bzw. ohne farbigen Lack



Richtig. Ich kenne die R7 nur mit schwarzer (07/08) oder silberner (09) Krone. Aber Mete hats ja schon beantwortet.


----------



## Illuminus (10. Oktober 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Also jede R7 die ich bisher gesehen habe hatte eine polierte Gabelkrone bzw. ohne farbigen Lack



Seite zubor, da steht die Lösung zur Gabel....


@ mete
Aber der Tacho mit Kabel tztztztztz  da hat einer aber ziemlich die Nase voll vom 2006 MHR wa?? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (11. Oktober 2009)

Ob mein Bike hier richtig rein passt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich fahre damit abundzu Rennen:




Geputzt nach dem Spiegelberg-Marathon.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Chrisomie21 (11. Oktober 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Immerhin besser eingespeicht als bei DT (maschinell) oder bei einigen Putzfrauen aus größeren Bike-Häusern...



aha aha. und das siehst du auf dem bild?  gut gut. ein wahrer profi der das so erkennen kann. sorry aber einfach gegen bestimmte leute/händler/firmen schießen


----------



## Christian Back (12. Oktober 2009)

malicom schrieb:


> Ob mein Bike hier richtig rein passt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich fahre damit abundzu Rennen:
> 
> 
> Gruss Martin



*Dann passt es !!!*


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Oktober 2009)

Soso, dann frag doch zB mal Felix, was genau die Nachteile sind von maschinell eingespeichten Laufradsätzen. Ich kann dir nicht alle auflisten, aber einen kenn ich auf jeden Fall schonmal und der ist super nervig. Viel Spaß beim Versuch bei einem DT 1450 Satz mal eine neue Speiche einzuspeichen! Ich mosere wenn überhaupt einfach gegen irgendwelche Firmen dann nur bei Cube weil die mit den Namen ihrer Laufräder die Kunden in die Irre führen und die sich über ein billiges Angebot freuen.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (12. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß selber das es dort nachteile gibt. aber deshalb kannst du trotzdem keine gut eingespeichten laufräder auf bildern erkennen, vor allem nicht wenn sie schon falsch eingespeicht sein ^^ das kann sogar ne maschine besser. mich nervt einfach nur dieses rumgehacke nur weil man mal was gehört hat etc. handgespeichte sind oft leider noch viel schlechter eingespeicht als welche aus der maschine da vielen einfach das nötige wissen fehlt. lieber eins aus der maschine als ein mittelmäßig handaufgebautes. man muss es halt können und das ist im laufradbau nicht einfach. sonst hätte felix seinen job gar nicht. so hat er ihn aber zu recht.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (12. Oktober 2009)

... dan reg dich aber auch über 97% der anderen firmen auf wie z.b. magura die explizite gewichtsangaben machen die nicht mal annähernd stimmen. das halte ich z.b. für schlimmer. den meisten die so ein rad kaufen können eh nichts mit pw1600 oder so anfangen. die kommen gar nicht auf die idee das es 1600g sein könnten. bei einer direkten gewichtsangabe finde ich das dreister. cube ist da wirklich nicht das schlimmste


----------



## mete (12. Oktober 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> @ mete
> Aber der Tacho mit Kabel tztztztztz  da hat einer aber ziemlich die Nase voll vom 2006 MHR wa?? ^^



Ja . Der MC1.0 funktioniert wenigstens immer.


----------



## Sabo.g (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi allerseits,

na wie gefällts?


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Oktober 2009)

Bei Laufrädern von DT ist es nunmal üblich, dass das 1250 auch 1250g hat  und das 1450 auch um die 1450g. Cube nutzt die Bekanntheit dieser Benennung aus. Wer sich mehrere Räder anschaut und auch mal einen X1800 gesehen hat zB der kennt das, völlig egal ob Laie oder nicht. Und dann wirds gekauft. Dass bei zB Magura die Gewichtsangaben nicht stimmen ist mir bei meinen 4 Produkten von Magura nicht passiert, aber dass es Abweichungen gibt ist da auch völlig normal und bekannt. Und ein Laie, der eben auf die Laufradmasche reinfällt, kauft sich nicht eine Durin extra...
Bei Winora zB werden die Laufräder auch von Hand eingespeicht, die machen auch die gleichen Fehler wie die Maschinen...


----------



## Deer (12. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (12. Oktober 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi allerseits,
> 
> na wie gefällts?


 
Felgenaufkleber ab oder mit dem Reifenschriftzug konform bringen.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Oktober 2009)

Würde mir noch besser gefallen, wenn:

- Gabel schwarz
- Spacerturm weg, dafür evtl. Vorbau umdrehen
- Barends richtig stellen (mit Vorbau ausgerichtet)

Das ist aber schon Meckern auf recht hohem Niveau.


----------



## klogrinder (12. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Würde mir noch besser gefallen, wenn:
> 
> - Barends richtig stellen (mit Vorbau ausgerichtet)



Was solln das bringen? Also ich für meinen Teil stell die Barends so ein wie es mir am besten taugt bzw wie ich am schnellsten/besten voran komme...

Bikes sollten zum fahren da sein...


----------



## Kaprado (12. Oktober 2009)

Punkt 3 wäre mit Punkt 2 dann ja schon fast behoben.

Diese Dualshiftereinheit an dem RM geht gar nicht. Zusammen mit der Klingel geht da das spritzige Image total flöten.

außerdem hätte ich den vorderen Bremsschlauch nicht außen sondern innen am Tauchrohr verlegt.


----------



## Kaprado (12. Oktober 2009)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Was solln das bringen? Also ich für meinen Teil stell die Barends so ein wie es mir am besten taugt bzw wie ich am schnellsten/besten voran komme...
> 
> Bikes sollten zum fahren da sein...


 
kommt halt drauf an was man damit fährt. Wenn die Ends dazu genutzt werden um im Wiegetritt besser eine Steigung zu klettern macht es wohl schon Sinn sie relativ flachzuhalten. Ich fahre mein Speedbike auf Touren mit Barends und habe diese auch etwas steiler weil es angenehmer ist.


----------



## Sabo.g (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, soso:

Ich nehm das ganz sportlichund habe ja schließlich immer ein offenes Ohr für Kritik (pos./neg.) Das entgültige Lenker-Setupist noch nicht gefunden, dafür bin ich mit diesem Bike noch zu wenig gefahren. Ich bin aber ganz der Meinung, dass die Fahrreigenschaften für die jeweiligen Bedingungen im Vordergrund stehen. Nicht unsonst geht mir im Punkto Leichtbau die Funktionalität vor. Was soll ich mit einem LRS der super wenig wiegt, ich ihn aber nur auf straßenähnlichen Bedingungen fahren soll. 

Das mit den Reifen ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen - muss ich unbedingt noch etwas drehen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Oktober 2009)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Was solln das bringen? Also ich für meinen Teil stell die Barends so ein wie es mir am besten taugt bzw wie ich am schnellsten/besten voran komme...
> 
> Bikes sollten zum fahren da sein...



Natürlich hast du völlig recht. Jeder muss so fahren, wie er am besten klarkommt. Wie sich das Bike so fährt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber das Aussehen kann ich beurteilen, und weil das hier eine Galerie ist, gehe ich ganz frech davon aus, dass Kommentare diesbezüglich auch erwünscht sind. Negativer Vorbau + Lenkerhörnchen in Habachtstellung sieht m.M.n. einfach besch... eiden aus.

Allerdings, je öfter ich mir das anschaue, desto weniger schlimm ist es. Gerade kamen die Barends mir furchtbar steil und somit ziemlich sinnfrei montiert vor, aber das täuscht wohl aufgrund der Perspektive.


----------



## SingleLight (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Drössiger gefällt mir sehr gut, den gleichen Rahmen mit anderem Dekor wollte ich mir nächstes Jahr zulegen, mal sehen.
Welche Größe hat es und bist Du mit der Steifigkeit des Rahmens zufrieden? Bei mir wird es sicher der 22er Rahmen werden.
Ach so, die weiße Gabel passt sehr gut zu dem Rahmen/Dekor. Viel Spaß mit dem Rad weiterhin!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi, Steifigkeit ist echt Prima, da gibt es nix auszusetzen. Fahre den Rahmen in 17 Zoll. Zum heizen ist das wirklich ne günstige Alternative...

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (13. Oktober 2009)

@deer

Find ich schön, nur dass mich der riesige spacerturm stöhren würde. gibts da keine andere möglichkeit!?!?

Dualcontrol find ich nicht schlechter als andere Brems- resp. Schalteinheiten. (Bin auch schon Gripshift und Rapidfire gefahren und fahre aktuell DC). Wie gut bremst die 960-er mit Scheibe? ich fahre noch V...


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja der Spacerturm wir d noch verschwinden. Hatte ja bereits geschrieben dass das Steuersetup noch nicht entgültig ist. Ich muss noch etwas mit der Vorbaulänge experimentieren. MFG Sabo


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (13. Oktober 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Ja der Spacerturm wir d noch verschwinden. Hatte ja bereits geschrieben dass das Steuersetup noch nicht entgÃ¼ltig ist. Ich muss noch etwas mit der VorbaulÃ¤nge experimentieren. MFG Sabo



Warum nur experimentieren? Auf welcher Wissensbasis soll denn so ein Experiment grÃ¼nden?
Ich sehe hier viele interessante Bikes aber (auch wenn die Bilder etwas tÃ¤uschen) die meisten RÃ¤der sind sicher nicht auf den Fahrer abgestimmt, sondern nur auf einen trÃ¼gerischen Zeitgeschmack!

FÃ¼r 95â¬ weiÃt Du sehr genau welche Rad-Sitzposition fÃ¼r dich die Beste ist!
http://www.radlabor.de/radlabor/sitzposition.html

Ich kann es nur JEDEM Radfahrer empfehlen. Ob zu tiefe oder zu hohe Sitzposition, beides fÃ¼hrt auf Dauer zu gesundheitlichen Problemen und eine optimierte LeistungsÃ¼bertragung kann nicht stattfindet.
Vielleicht Ã¼bernimmt sogar die KK. die Kosten fÃ¼r die Vermessung!


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Oktober 2009)

Wir ich ja gern auch machen und ich würde auch gern einen Laktat-Test machen. ABER DIE PREISE SIND EINE FRECHHEIT!


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Oktober 2009)

Welche Krankenkasse soll dies bitte schön bezahlen. Die lachen sich höchesten Schlapp wenn ich mit der Frage komme.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (13. Oktober 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Welche Krankenkasse soll dies bitte schön bezahlen. Die lachen sich höchesten Schlapp wenn ich mit der Frage komme.



Naja, wer 1000, 2000, ......oder mehr als 5000 für ein Radl bezahlt, der sollte vielleicht vorher knapp 100 für eine Vermessung investieren. Passt auch gut zum Thema cc-bikes!
Und welche Kasse was bezahlt, muß jeder selbst herausfinden. Da gibt es keine Normen!

http://www.radlabor.de/toplinks/newsletter/directmail/newsletter-radlabor-102009.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (13. Oktober 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Warum nur experimentieren? Auf welcher Wissensbasis soll denn so ein Experiment grÃ¼nden?
> Ich sehe hier viele interessante Bikes aber (auch wenn die Bilder etwas tÃ¤uschen) die meisten RÃ¤der sind sicher nicht auf den Fahrer abgestimmt, sondern nur auf einen trÃ¼gerischen Zeitgeschmack!
> 
> FÃ¼r 95â¬ weiÃt Du sehr genau welche Rad-Sitzposition fÃ¼r dich die Beste ist!
> ...







JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Naja, wer 1000â¬, 2000â¬, ......oder mehr als 5000â¬ fÃ¼r ein Radl bezahlt, der sollte vielleicht vorher knapp 100â¬ fÃ¼r eine Vermessung investieren. Passt auch gut zum Thema cc-bikes!
> Und welche Kasse was bezahlt, muÃ jeder selbst herausfinden. Da gibt es keine Normen!
> 
> http://www.radlabor.de/toplinks/newsletter/directmail/newsletter-radlabor-102009.html





Bekommst du etwa Provision fÃ¼r die Werbung oder was soll das????
FÃ¼r weniger Kohle, bekommt man auch beim AnstÃ¤ndigen Bikeshop  um die Ecke eine Kompetente Vermessung!!!
Ich habe so um die 20-30 da fÃ¼r  bezahlt.....


@Sabo.g

Lass dich nicht ins gewissen  Reden.....


----------



## Christian Back (13. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Für weniger Kohle, bekommt man auch beim Anständigen Bikeshop  um die Ecke eine Kompetente Vermessung!!!
> Ich habe so um die 20-30 da für  bezahlt.....



Vermessung ist ermitteln der Sattelhöhe, Länge des Sitzes, Anpassen des Vorbaus, des Nachsitzes.
Aber dann geht es bei den Kennern erst los: Analyse des Trittes (Kurvendiagramm eines jeden Pedals auf gleichmäßige Kraftübertragung), dabei stetige kleine Veränderungen der Sitzposition und Vergleich der Diagramme.
Videoanalyse, Stellung der Pedalplatten, etc.
Haben wir bei unserer Tochter mal gemacht: sehr aufschlussreich, das Ganze.

@ sabo: experimentieren ist trotz alledem nicht schlecht. Ein gewisses "Wohlfühlen" sollte sein. Nur ist nicht jeder bequeme Sitz auch ergonomisch und Leistungsfördernd. Und, btw, wie viel Zeit verbringst du auf dem Rad? Nach deinem Profil viel. Würdest du dir einen Schreibtischstuhl oder einen Fernsehsessel nur nach optischen Gesichtspunkten auswählen, oder weil es gerade angesagt ist?


----------



## Popeye34 (13. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Vermessung ist ermitteln der Sattelhöhe, Länge des Sitzes, Anpassen des Vorbaus, des Nachsitzes.
> Aber dann geht es bei den Kennern erst los: Analyse des Trittes (Kurvendiagramm eines jeden Pedals auf gleichmäßige Kraftübertragung), dabei stetige kleine Veränderungen der Sitzposition und Vergleich der Diagramme.
> Videoanalyse, Stellung der Pedalplatten, etc.
> Haben wir bei unserer Tochter mal gemacht: sehr aufschlussreich, das Ganze.
> ...



Das ist klar, bei der "Basic-Vermessung" wurden folgende Punkte ermittelt:

 Körperlänge                 
 Rumpflänge                 
 Fußlänge (links und rechts)                 
 Armlänge (links und rechts)                 
 Schrittlänge                 
 Schulterbreite                 Außerdem wird bei dieser Messung Rücksicht genommen auf die Pedalhöhe und die                  Schuhsolendicke welche die Fahrradeinstellungen ebenfalls beeinflussen.


----------



## Christian Back (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dir das reicht, ist es doch o.K. .

Die andere Geschichte sei allen empfohlen, die viel oder sehr viel fahren, mehrere verschiedene Räder nutzen und sich leistungsmäßig weiter entwickeln wollen. So etwa 5- 7% sind durch eine gute Position drin.


----------



## Sabo.g (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mir das mal so zusammenrechne... ne ne ne

ich fahre 3 verschiedene Bikes mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Gemetrien und dazu kommen je nach Einsatzgebiet noch 2-3 verschiedene Setups von Sattelhöhe in Verbindung mit Dämpfereinstellung und Vorbaulänge. Wenn ich dafür jeweils eine Vermessung vornehmen lasse, dann kann ich ja gleich eines der Bikes in Zahlung geben und dann ist noch immer nicht garantiert, dass die errechnete Position auch eine bequeme Position ist. Aber jeder soll sein Geld verdiehnen. Für weniger Gebühren würde ich so etwas bestimmt mal ausprobieren (geht bestimmt vielen Bikern so). 
Das ist aber ein Problem des Rehnungswesen. Viele verstehen einfach nicht das man auch durch Preissenkung eine Gewinnsteigerung erreichen kann. "Angebot & Nachfrage...!" Naja  Schluss jetzt offtopic!!!


----------



## Popeye34 (14. Oktober 2009)

So ist es, soll jeder machen was er für Richtig hält!


*      Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)  *

Lassen wir die Bilder Sprechen.....​


----------



## Christian Back (14. Oktober 2009)

Einmal gemessen, lässt sich das auf alle Räder übertragen. Die Sitzposition (Stellung von Sattel, Pedalplatten, Kniestellung, Nachsitz) bleibt ja immer gleich.


----------



## eightball28 (14. Oktober 2009)

Bla Bla Bla, gibts denn mal wieder Bilder???


----------



## Lion77 (14. Oktober 2009)

Haut nich so dolle auf mich ein...

Lion
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/2/8/3/9/_/large/Strike021b.JPG


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2009)

wie du weist mag ich das rad 

ABER: 
- mach doch endlich mal mtb reifen drauf 
- die cantybolzen kann man au rausschrauben 
- die gabel mag ich au net sooo... sieht in dem dicken rahmen nach spielzeug aus... aber wart mal ab demnaechst kann ich dir zeigen was ich meine 

sosnt ein nettes rad, das vor allem nicht jeder hat und trotzdem leicht is 

ach ja... bidler normal auch von der anderen seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (14. Oktober 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Haut nich so dolle auf mich ein...



Warum auch? Schönes Strike. Die Rahmenform gefällt sicher nicht jedem, sonst aber ein sehr schönes und sicher schnelles Bike. Nur die braunen Griffe stechen mir irgendwie ins Auge.

Hoffentlich entschließt DT Swiss sich irgendwann mal dazu, dieses unsägliche weiße-Ringelsocken-Design aufzugeben. Das passt zu den wenigsten Bikes, und die Gabel könnte sonst so schön sein.


----------



## Lion77 (14. Oktober 2009)

Reifen werden der Saison angepasst, is ja wohl klar! Werd jetz auch bald wechseln, besser wird das Wetter wohl nich mehr: Such Dir was aus - Larssen TT 2.0exc., Larssen TT 1.9exc. ,Hutchinson Python 2.0, Medusa 1.5exc..
Mehr hab ich nich rumliegen.

Die Cantiebolzen sitzen soooowas von fest, glaub mir. Klar wären die sonst schon draussen. (Muss es mal mit erwärmen probieren)

Lefty Elo wär für mich bisher nur in Frage gekommen und die passt in einen XL-Rahmen halt nich rein. Hab auch schon Strikes mit Lefty gesehen, klar fetzt das, kein Thema. 
Mein Brüderchen fährt schon fast 3 Jahre ne ELO im Genius, also so neu is das Thema für mich nich!!!
Die DT-Swiss war mehr oder weniger ein Geschenk von einem sehr guten Freund und deswegen is sie nunmal auch eingebaut. Zur Sid vorher isses ja schonmal ein kleiner Sprung nach vorn.

Naja Leicht ist immer relativ, aber fürn XLer erträglich (Stütze kürzen is nich, leichte Naben fallen auch aus, hab meine Chris King zu lieb)

Lion


----------



## Scalpi (14. Oktober 2009)

_Sehr schönes Bike !!!
Aber mach mal die ollen Kork-Griffe ab_


----------



## bayealpd (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein Cube bei einer seiner letzten Ausfahrt.





Zu Verkaufen
Cube AMS Pro Rahmen 18" 
Fox Float rp23 Dämpfer
Rock Shox SID Race 100mm Gabel
Ritchey WCS Carbon Vorbau 110mm
Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze 31,6mm

Preise sind verhandlungssache


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Oktober 2009)

Das ist kein Verkaufsthread, sondern eine Bildergalerie für CC-Renn-Bikes. Investier halt die 5 Kröten für den Bikemarkt und setz es da rein, statt es in alle möglichen Threads reinzustellen.


----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)

und wie gefällt es euch?..


----------



## corfrimor (15. Oktober 2009)

Brix69 schrieb:


> und wie gefällt es euch?..



Wie gefällt uns was? 

Ich seh' nix ... Warum seh' ich denn nix?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

nix besonderes... funktionell aber nix besonderes

oder meisnt du nicht das cube?

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)

hööö?.. wieso sieht man denn nix?.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

weil du sche*** beim bild linken gebaut hast

hier nomma:





und noch immer viel zu laut!


----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)

jooo das ist meins... das meinte ich


----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)

nööö nix laut aber ich hab es auch nen bissel mit de ohren


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

das rad ist zu laut bunt gecheggt zebra wie du es nennen willst.
sitzpos waere mir 5meter zu hoch und die laufraeder sidn halt sehr laut und meiner meinung nach ueberteuert, fuer was sie koennen...


----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)

waren halt schon drauf die laufräder... ist aber nen feines bike,glaub mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

bezweifel ich net. funktionel ok. aber optisch net mein ding...


----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)

das ist ja auch alles ne geschmackssache geht aber ab wie ne rakete,und es fährt nicht jeder hans und franz damit rum...


----------



## Brix69 (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## eightball28 (15. Oktober 2009)

ich würd auch nicht damit rumfahren wollen


----------



## Kaprado (15. Oktober 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> ich würd auch nicht damit rumfahren wollen


 

 PoD


----------



## H.R. (15. Oktober 2009)

letzte "Ausbaustufe".....


----------



## Kaprado (15. Oktober 2009)

war neblig, he?


----------



## H.R. (15. Oktober 2009)

letzen Samstag im Harz:
Regen,Nebel bei netten 8 Grad.......

Das perfekte Wetter für unsere obligatorische Abschlußtour ;o)


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2009)

warum abschluss???


----------



## kettenknecht (16. Oktober 2009)

Brix69 schrieb:


> und wie gefällt es euch?..



kann es sein das dir der Bock etwas zu groß ist oder hast du so lange Beine ?

und optisch, wenns dir taugt ist ok, was solls was andere denken schaue  man sich gewisse radons/cubes an die kennen keinen lautstärkebegrenzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2009)

meins is leise


----------



## H.R. (16. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum abschluss???



Weil langsam das weiße Terrorzeug sich im Harz breit macht...und damit komische Menschen mit langen Brettern an den Füßen anzieht 

Es heißt ja nicht das wir nicht weiter biken ......


----------



## Domme02 (16. Oktober 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Weil langsam das weiße Terrorzeug sich im Harz breit macht...und damit komische Menschen mit langen Brettern an den Füßen anzieht


bist wohl schon auf die komischen menschen getroffen und hast dir direkt ein brett von denen als Souvenir unters Unterrohr geklemmt. 
Wenn du das Teil abmachst ist es ein schönes Bike.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Oktober 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Weil langsam das weiße Terrorzeug sich im Harz breit macht...und damit komische Menschen mit langen Brettern an den Füßen anzieht



Das sind eigentlich auch nur Biker, Nordic Walker oder andere Sportler. 
Das Besondere an denen ist, dass sie sich das Brett, was sie den ganzen Sommer über vorm Kopf haben, runterreissen und an die Füße pappen.
Schönes Bike übrigens, wenn du jetzt mehr hier in der Region radelst, können wir ja vielleicht endlich mal eine Runde zusammen trainieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2009)

also mich juckt das weise zeug meist nicht wirklich


----------



## stöber (16. Oktober 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ......Wenn du das Teil abmachst ist es ein schönes Bike.


 

Da hat er mal Recht! Bringt eh nix dat Dings oder willst du behaupten Du warst sauberer als wir 

Sorry, ist komplett OT, aber musste sein!


----------



## Kaprado (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir schon oft überlegt mir so ein Dirtboard dranzuschrauben, somit könnte man sicherlich einige Spritzer die sonst im Gesicht oder auf der Brille landen vermeiden.


----------



## Domme02 (16. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon oft überlegt mir so ein Dirtboard dranzuschrauben, somit könnte man sicherlich einige Spritzer die sonst im Gesicht oder auf der Brille landen vermeiden.


ein, zwei spritzer mehr oder weniger ist jawohl auch egal. Du duscht doch eh nach dem Biken!


----------



## Kaprado (16. Oktober 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ein, zwei spritzer mehr oder weniger ist jawohl auch egal. Du duscht doch eh nach dem Biken!


 
Matsch im Auge ist trotzdem kacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (16. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Matsch im Auge ist trotzdem kacke.



Vollkommen RICHTIG !!!!!!

Das kleine Brettchen hat schon seinen Zweck. Und immer noch besser wie jedes Schutzblech oder andere Ungetümer 


Danke Stöber......bekommst Du wieder


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Oktober 2009)

Wenn schon so n Ding, dann eines, das unten im Steuerrohr befestigt wird und mitlenkt. Diese Bretter fürs Unterrohr versagen nämlich aus eigener, früherer Erfahrung sobald man eine Kurve fährt. 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich solch unschöne Zusatzgewichte aber ohnehin sparen, wenn man ne Brille hat. Da wisch ich ab und zu mit dem Handschuh drüber und fertig.


----------



## rboncube (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab das Brett vor lauter Nebel auf den ersten Blick gar nicht gesehen

Kann schon sein das es funktioniert (mehr oder weniger), aber machs ab. Hat so ein schönes und schnelles Bike wie das Ghost nicht verdient.

Gruß René


----------



## Tundra HT (16. Oktober 2009)

> Sind denn wenigsten Nabenlogos durchs ventilloch zu erkennen?


Da spricht ein Kenner der Materie Laufradbau, so soll es sein !
@Mette
Wunderschönes MaxAri!!


----------



## Deer (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Renn Maus (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob mir der Monostay am Moots gefallen soll.
Aber sauberer, schöner aufbau! Gefällt mir.
Was wiegt da gute Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (17. Oktober 2009)

*@Deer*

Sehr schönes Bike!
 Ein Weiser Sattel als Gegenstück zur guten Fox, würde mMn Optisch sehr gut passen, bzw. das Gesamtbild abrunden.....


----------



## Deer (17. Oktober 2009)

Was es wiegt weiß ich gar nicht,hab keine Waage da, das Gewicht war auch nicht ausschlaggebend bei der Zusammenstellung.
Da der Aliante nicht grade ein Schnäppchen ist wird wohl der Schwarze bleiben
Mittlerweile ist der KingTi wieder drin mit passender Ti-Aheadcap


----------



## IceQ- (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe das ich hier richtig liege weil eine CC Race Maschine ist mein nicht gerade mit Highend ausgestattes Bike nicht, aber es taugt für alle möglichen Touren/Rennen/Marathons oder auch kleinere Jumps 

was leider nicht sichtbar ist, ist die Antriebsseite sowie meine schönen Luxusnaben von Magura und Acros 

Vordere Bremsleitung ist nicht final befestigt, weil ich überlege sie noch bisserl zu kürzen...
















achja P.S. Spacerturm bleibt


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich find den Rahmen voll cool


----------



## cluso (18. Oktober 2009)

Deer schrieb:


>



Meiner Ansicht nach so gut wie das Nonplusultra.

(Gut hätte ne andere Gruppe dran, aber der "Rest" geht nicht besser).

Bin sprachlos.


----------



## anjalein (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Fondriest Megalu und das Pearl von meinem Ollen.



















Lg Anja


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2009)

das fondriest is bis jetz eins der wenigen richtig fetzigen frauen-mtbs hier.
und das pearl find ich immernoch klasse.


----------



## Gottsfeld (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe mich verliebt 



in das Pearl


----------



## speedy76 (18. Oktober 2009)

leicht, schnell, schick, 

mehr davon


----------



## carofem (18. Oktober 2009)

Wie leicht sind die 2Raketen denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (18. Oktober 2009)

Beide ca. 10kg. Genauere Gewichte kommen irgendwann...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2009)

das merida... naja... einsteigerrad aber ok

die beiden letzten? nic0r! 

bald gibts von mir ein fettes update  stay tuned!


----------



## Kaprado (18. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bald gibts von mir ein fettes update  stay tuned!




tauschst du das Cube endlich gegen ein richtiges Rad?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2009)

kommt wohl ne lefty an sein scott strike.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2009)

klaaar mein cube ist kein richtiges rad... schau ich deien raeder an... jaja...

jep es kommt eine lefty in mein strike
kein bock auf verschiedene vorderrad systeme und die lefty rockt einfach


----------



## IceQ- (18. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das merida... naja... einsteigerrad aber ok


 darf ich fragen, was dir ausser der gabel als "Einsteiger " auffällt? (Subjektiv wie Objektiv)
Ich meine sicherlich die Gabel ist ne billige, aber ich denke es ist sinnvoller sich eine gute reinzuhauen als eine um die 250-350. Ergo spar ich als Schüler seit nem halben Jahr auf eine  aber die Dart 3 mit einem anderem Öl versehen ist gar nicht so schlecht (bin auch schon besseres gefahren -> Profil )


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2009)

jetzt mach dich locker, was ist an einsteiger rad so schlimm.
aber genau das ist es. auch ich hab mit stx rc angefangen, passt doch


----------



## IceQ- (18. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jetzt mach dich locker, was ist an einsteiger rad so schlimm.
> aber genau das ist es. auch ich hab mit stx rc angefangen, passt doch


es geht um Verbesserungen und da bist du wohl ein passender Mann 
du kritisierst und lobst schön direkt und in einem lustigen Ton.
Fühle mich gar nicht angegriffen, ich war nie Weltmeister von iwas aber ich fahre meinen Eiger Marathon mit dem Teil  (okay das ist halt kein Rennen xD) und von daher weiß ich ja was die Kiste kann - aber wenn einer von Aussen seine Meinung mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen abgibt, hilft das mir bei meiner weiteren Teilewahl ungemein - ich bin ganz locker

Aber homogen wirkts ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2009)

guter tip: fahr die moere so wie sie ist. spaar das geld und dann so ab ~1k euro baust dir ein zweites rad auf. 
wenn du unbedingt das merida pimpen willst, dann stell mal ein bild von der rechten seite rein, dann sieht man mehr.
aber gabel und kurbel ist denk ich ein guter anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich würde gerne bei diesem Rahmen bleiben, ist nicht übermässig schwer, hat eine interesssante Form und finde ihn optisch nice.

hier das Bild
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wurde jetzt irgendwie wegkomprimiert:

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Shimano M542 - Wechsel für neue Saison nötig
Kette: XTR 
Kassette: Sram PG 980
Tretlager noch 4 Kant, passt aber alles mit 68mm Breite ohne Probleme der modernen Welt hinein 
was vergessen?^^

Ich denke mit Kurbel/Gabel liegst du wohl ganz gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2009)

jep, das waere das erste was ich machen wuerde. mehr wuerde ich glaub ich auch nicht machen. sosnt musst du alles rausreissen.
ne xt kurbel und entweder ne sid race fuer ~300 oder ne alte reba... 

oder ne lefty.... scherz, das wuerde den "rahmen" sprengen 

laufraeder sind deore + rigida?


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike. 
Habe schon einige Teile augetauscht:
Vorbau: Syntace F 99 (noch mit Standardschrauben)

Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC

Lenker: Noname von nem alten Speci aber trotzdem "nur" 168 Gramm (reicht fürn Übergang bis wieder Geld da ist)

Pedale: Exustar E-PM25

Sattel soll noch augetauscht werden und die Stütze dann auch, wahrscheinlich gegen ne KCNC
Spacerturm werde ich dann demnächst auch mal kürzen.

Hat sonst noch jemand Ratschläge wo man jetzt noch etwas Gewicht sparen könnte?


----------



## IceQ- (18. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jep, das waere das erste was ich machen wuerde. mehr wuerde ich glaub ich auch nicht machen. sosnt musst du alles rausreissen.
> ne xt kurbel und entweder ne sid race fuer ~300 oder ne alte reba...
> 
> oder ne lefty.... scherz, das wuerde den "rahmen" sprengen
> ...


nope
vorne Acros Hub 74 mit Dt comp. Speichen und Mavic XC 717 Felge -hinten dasselbe, nur mit ner Magura FR Nabe - da denke ich fahre ich schon auf hohem Niveau, die haben mich auch bisschen was gekostet und waren die Investition des Sommers =)

vorher hatte ich aber XT Nabe mit Noname Felge, die waren schön "leicht" 2,2kg damals xD

edit: der Rahmen wird von nix gesprengt, der ist sogar bis 140mm freigegeben


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2009)

die lr sind gut  aber die alten mit 2.2 waren nicht leicht 

das giant ist nice... wie fahren sich die kenda?


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Kenda sind nicht schlecht aber jetzt wos etwas feuchter wird werd ich mal auf etwas gröberes umrüsten, vielleicht Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph, oder was ähnliches. Hat da noch jemand Tipps?

Aber zurück zu den Kendas. Die  fahren sich auf der Straße ziemlich gut aber sobald es etwas mehr ins Gelände geht haben die nicht mehr viel Grib, hatte teilweise schon etwas Hemmungen.
Für Leute die in der Stadt fahren und mal in leichtes Gelände aber sicherlich zu empfehlen. 

mfg InoX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (18. Oktober 2009)

@ Anja
Geile Bikes!!! 

@inox
Ich bin das Jahr über NN vorn und hinten gefahren, die werden noch totgefahren und dann wars das mit dem NN. Verschleißen einfach zu schnell...
Für den Winter werde ich mir für vorn nen Maxxis Medusa besorgen, hinten bin ich noch unentschlossen. 

MfG Moritz


----------



## diet (19. Oktober 2009)

@InoX: Such dir einen netten Maxxis für deine Zwecke aus, ne weiche Mischung für nasse und ne härtere für trockene Einsätze. Habe selbst von Schwalbe auf Maxxis geswitcht und bin begeistert von denen, habe vorn den "Advantage" und hinten den "Highroller" drauf und die fahren sich sehr angenehm


----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Hab mir die MAxxis gerade mal angeguckt und habe den Eindruck, dass die ziemlich feines Profil haben, leicht sind se auch nicht grade. täuscht das?


@diet: Wie siehts denn mit Geländeerfahrungen aus?


----------



## mucho (19. Oktober 2009)

@anja: juhuu, endlich mal jemand ausm rudersport
dein rad gefällt mir echt gut..endlich mal einen frauenmtb für das ich mich als frau nicht schämen würde

row hard!


----------



## vertexto82 (21. Oktober 2009)

...mal ein nicolai für weit, schnell, hoch und runter!-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2009)

Hübsche Grundlage, aber stell's bitte nochmal ein, sobald es ein Bike ist.

Bevor hier noch einer eine einzelne Sattelklemmschelle postet...


----------



## chri55 (21. Oktober 2009)

schön, aber mach was draus. die meisten Nicolais die man hier sieht sind leider total hässlich. scheint wohl nicht einfach zu sein, das schick aufzubauen. also gutes Gelingen


----------



## vertexto82 (21. Oktober 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> schön, aber mach was draus. die meisten Nicolais die man hier sieht sind leider total hässlich. scheint wohl nicht einfach zu sein, das schick aufzubauen. also gutes Gelingen



keine sorge, wem der rahmen gefällt, dem gefällt auch der aufbau!! ich poste wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## RockyShocky (21. Oktober 2009)

Schick,wie zufrieden biste mit der GA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (22. Oktober 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> Schick,wie zufrieden biste mit der GA?



Bis auf zwei defekte Dämpfer; sehr zufrieden.
Top, super schneller Service von GA.


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es zu den Nicolai-Rahmen eigentlich irgendetwas besonderes zu sagen außer dass sie German-Products sind? Weil was ist sonst besonders an den Dingern (grade in Sachen HT's, wo ja mitlerwiele jeder Hersteller versucht mit neuen Techniken zu punkte).


----------



## RockyShocky (22. Oktober 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Bis auf zwei defekte Dämpfer; sehr zufrieden.
> Top, super schneller Service von GA.



Sollte man ja auch in der Preislage erwarten können.Denke auch über eine nach,im nächsten Frühjahr....


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (22. Oktober 2009)

rockyshocky schrieb:


> sollte man ja auch in der preislage erwarten können.denke auch über eine nach,im nächsten frühjahr....





Sorry OT.


----------



## InoX (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist wahrscheinlích bei Nicolai auch son prestigeding wie bei anderen Herstellern, ich nenne mal mit Absicht keine Namen, damit sich niemand angegriffen fühlt. 
Das die mittlerweile noch so besonders sind, glaube ich auch nicht.
mfg InoX


----------



## corfrimor (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, abgesehen von den genialen Fahreigenschaften, der sehr hohen Produktqualität und der Haltbarkeit der Rahmen sticht Nicolai vor allem durch die Möglichkeit heraus, Maßrahmen zu bauen und unterschiedlichste Sonderwünsche zu realisieren (nicht nur, was die Eloxierung oder Beschichtung angeht). Das gibt's sonst nur bei wenigen Herstellern, gerade wenn's um gut funktionierende Fullies geht.

Aber BRAUCHEN tut das selbstverständlich kein Mensch


----------



## Groudon (22. Oktober 2009)

aber grade technische Neuerungen sind bei den HT's doch nicht wirklich enthalten, oder? Iwie finde ich darüer zum nichts.


----------



## corfrimor (22. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> aber grade technische Neuerungen sind bei den HT's doch nicht wirklich enthalten, oder?



Abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, einen Rahmen auf den Gates Carbondrive auslegen zu lassen, hast Du bei den HT's Recht. 

Vermutlich sind für Hardtails aus Aluminium (oder auch Stahl) die Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten aber generell recht weit ausgereizt. 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Northern lite (22. Oktober 2009)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlích bei Nicolai auch son prestigeding wie bei anderen Herstellern,
> Das die mittlerweile noch so besonders sind, glaube ich auch nicht.
> mfg InoX



Worauf stützt Du diese Vermutung??

Bist Du schon mal bei Kalle Nicolai gewesen? Ich nenne es mal Manufaktur, da Nicolai schon was sehr besonderes ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (22. Oktober 2009)

Frag mal bei Nicolai nach.Einen Teil seiner Rahmen lässt auch er in Taiwan fertigen.Wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal da anrufen.


----------



## corfrimor (22. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich wahr? Das würde mich, um ehrlich zu sein, enttäuschen. Nicht unbedingt überraschen, aber enttäuschen. Hast Du die Info von Nicolai direkt?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Eigentlich würde es mich doch auch überraschen, weil Nicolai bislang immer so viel Wert darauf gelegt hat, daß alles komplett unter einem Dach produziert wird.


----------



## vertexto82 (22. Oktober 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Nicolai nach.Einen Teil seiner Rahmen lässt auch er in Taiwan fertigen.Wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal da anrufen.



Die Gedanken sind frei...allerdings sollte man sich schon überlegen was man hier öffentlich postet. Es ist absolut nicht korrekt, dass NICOLAI Rahmen Taiwan fertigen lässt. Alle Rahmen werden in Deutschland produziert. Unabhängig von dem Modell das man sich bestellt hat, könnte man im Rahmen einer kleinen Werksbesichtigung, sogar zuschauen wie dieser geschweißt und gefertigt wird, bishin zu den kleinsten Frästeilen.


----------



## corfrimor (22. Oktober 2009)

Eben, davon bin ich eigentlich auch ausgegangen.


@onkeldueres
Könnte es sein, daß Du das mit VOITL verwechselst?


----------



## sporty (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Taiwanesen haben es aber drauf mit der Aluverarbeitung.

Hier mal mein neues Rad, Astro Xtrolite in 18 Zoll 1248 gr.Die Gabel muß aber wieder raus, zu geringe Einbauhöhe.. 445 mm...hat den Ruhestand aber wirklich verdient, die Manitou Mars CL.Schwanke noch zwischen Magura Durin oder Manitou R7 Mrd  Und wieder orange ? Empfehlungen ?













wegen Erkältung kein Outdoorfoto


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2009)

das steuerrohr sieht aber filigran aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (23. Oktober 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Die Taiwanesen haben es aber drauf mit der Aluverarbeitung.
> 
> Hier mal mein neues Rad, Astro Xtrolite in 18 Zoll 1248 gr.Die Gabel muß aber wieder raus, zu geringe Einbauhöhe.. 445 mm...hat den Ruhestand aber wirklich verdient, die Manitou Mars CL.Schwanke noch zwischen Magura Durin oder Manitou R7 Mrd  Und wieder orange ? Empfehlungen ?
> 
> ...



Laut HP kommen die aus Vietnam. Hast du Preise oder Händleradressen? Könnte auch einen leichten Rahmen vertragen, am Liebsten mit Cantisockeln. Bei eBay sind ja nur die Einsteigerkisten.


----------



## kaycee (23. Oktober 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Eben, davon bin ich eigentlich auch ausgegangen.
> 
> 
> @onkeldueres
> Könnte es sein, daß Du das mit VOITL verwechselst?




Was meinst du mit VOITL? Meinst du Peter Voitl, der mittlerweile die Rahmen für Carver entwirft?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Nicolai nach.Einen Teil seiner Rahmen lässt auch er in Taiwan fertigen.Wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal da anrufen.



darum ging es.


----------



## Gorth (23. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Rädchen, Sporty! Hast das Focus wegen fehlender Scheibenbremsaufnahme in den Ruhestand geschickt? Die teile sind doch vom Focus, oder?


----------



## corfrimor (23. Oktober 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit VOITL? Meinst du Peter Voitl, der mittlerweile die Rahmen für Carver entwirft?



Ja genau. Peter Voitl hatte bis vor ein paar Monaten noch eine eigene Rahmenschmiede, die jetzt aber leider vom Markt verschwunden ist. Jedenfalls gab's hier im Forum mal 'nen Thread, in dem zu lesen stand, daß ein Teil der VOITL-Rahmen wohl nicht in Deutschland, sondern in Asien produziert worden sei. Ich gebe das hier aber nur aus dem Gedächtnis wieder, das heißt ohne Gewähr.

Ich vermute, daß onkedueres in seiner obigen Äußerung VOITL im Kopf hatte. 

Im Falle NICOLAI's dagegen kann man ausschließen, daß die ihre Rahmen woanders als in Lübbrechtsen schweißen.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Daß Rahmen aus Asien aber nicht prinzipiell schlechter sein müssen, versteht sich ja von selbst.


----------



## kaycee (23. Oktober 2009)

Schweißen heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass die parts vor dem schweißen alle da gemacht werden.
Votec z.B. bekommt meiner Meinung nach (ohne Gewähr) seine oversized Tubes aus Asien und brutzelt den Rahmen hier zurecht.
Möchte da aber keine Vermutung zu Nicolai anstellen, weil ich die nicht kenne und mir kein Urteil erlauben kann, wenn sie sagen sie produzieren und schweißen alles in DE dann glaube ich das auch.

Prinzipiell finde ich es schon extrem gut, was sie anbieten, aber diese eckigen Hinterbauten finde ich sowas von hässlich.


VOITL hat doch schon mitte 2008 seine Pforten geschlossen oder nicht?

War halt nur bißchen irritiert, weil es die Schmiede ja net mehr gibt.
Und da er ja bei Carver ist, dachte ich du würdest es darauf beziehen.
Da kommen sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht aus DE^^


----------



## sporty (23. Oktober 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> Schönes Rädchen, Sporty! Hast das Focus wegen fehlender Scheibenbremsaufnahme in den Ruhestand geschickt? Die teile sind doch vom Focus, oder?



Ich brauchte einfach mal Veränderung, und der Focusrahmen ist auch ein halbes kilo schwerer...


----------



## corfrimor (23. Oktober 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Schweißen heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass die parts vor dem schweißen alle da gemacht werden.
> Votec z.B. bekommt meiner Meinung nach (ohne Gewähr) seine oversized Tubes aus Asien und brutzelt den Rahmen hier zurecht.
> Möchte da aber keine Vermutung zu Nicolai anstellen, weil ich die nicht kenne und mir kein Urteil erlauben kann, wenn sie sagen sie produzieren und schweißen alles in DE dann glaube ich das auch.
> 
> ...



Zu NICOLAI. Soweit ich weiß, bekommt NICOLAI lediglich unbearbeitete Alurohre und Blöcke, aus denen dann in der eigenen Werkstatt via Fräsen, Bohren, Schweißen und weiß der Teufel was die fertigen Rahmen hergestellt werden. Selbst die Pulverbeschichtungen werden noch bei NICOLAI selbst gemacht. So habe ich das von meinem durchaus vertrauenswürdigen Händler erzählt bekommen, und so wurde das auch in dem schönen Video über NICOLAI dargestellt, welches im Frühjahr oder so hier im Forum neben anderen Videos über deutsche (Rahmen-)Hersteller zu sehen war.

Daß die Optik der Rahmen polarisiert, finde ich übrigens gut. Langweilig sind sie jedenfalls nicht 

Das Carver nicht in Deutschland produziert, ist angesichts der Preise selbstverständlich.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Die Gabel muß aber wieder raus, zu geringe Einbauhöhe.. 445 mm...hat den Ruhestand aber wirklich verdient, die Manitou Mars CL.Schwanke noch zwischen Magura Durin oder Manitou R7 Mrd  Und wieder orange ? Empfehlungen ?



Ich würde wohl ne weiße Durin nehmen. Das Weiß wiederholt sich bei den Rahmendecals und die mattschwarze Gabelkrone macht sich wegen des eloxierten Rahmens sehr gut.

Gruß, Flo


----------



## fuzzball (23. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Gibt es zu den Nicolai-Rahmen eigentlich irgendetwas besonderes zu sagen außer dass sie German-Products sind? Weil was ist sonst besonders an den Dingern (grade in Sachen HT's, wo ja mitlerwiele jeder Hersteller versucht mit neuen Techniken zu punkte).


Schweißporno  ob man es braucht ist ein anderes Thema, aber in Sachen Haltbarkeit und Verarbeitungsqualität gibt es wenige Rahmenhersteller (Wiesmann, Moots, Revel) die Ebenbürtig sind. 



onkeldueres schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Nicolai nach.Einen Teil seiner Rahmen lässt auch er in Taiwan fertigen.Wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal da anrufen.


es hilft hier und da, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoDjaclehFk"]YouTube - Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Schweißporno  ob man es braucht ist ein anderes Thema, aber in Sachen Haltbarkeit und Verarbeitungsqualität gibt es wenige Rahmenhersteller (Wiesmann, Moots, Revel) die Ebenbürtig sind.



Exakt.
Sind nicht leicht, aber exzellent verarbeitet, können individuell angepasst werden und sind immerhin Made in Germany und das hat seinen Preis.
NIcolai finde ich vom Preisverhältnis sogar gut. Gibt auch Firmen, die für Taiwan HT Rahmen 700-1000 nehmen...
Da sind 1200-1300 für einen recht individuellen deutschen Hobel doch in Ordnung.


----------



## bianchitycoon (23. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Bikes hier!

......Meins entwickelt sich langsam  
zunächst neue Laufräder und artgerechte
Bereifung  ........

Handmade in Italy


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Oktober 2009)

Das Astro sollte wieder ne knallige Gabel bekommen. Sähe sonst zu alltagsbreimäßig aus. So sehe ich das. 

Was Voitl angeht, um das einfach nochmal klarzustellen (auch wenn die Marke tot ist): Einzig der Carbonrahmen kam aus Asien. Alle anderen wurden komplett hierzulande gefertigt.


----------



## hardflipper (24. Oktober 2009)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> ...mal ein nicolai für weit, schnell, hoch und runter!-)



Sorry, dass ich Bilder zitiere aber das Teil ist der Hammer!!! 

Gibts Daten und Aufbaubilder dazu? Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Evtl. Customgeo? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2009)

Zum Rahmen hätte ich mal 'ne Frage - sind Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen in verschiedenen "Rohtönen", also bspw. Rahmen geschliffen und Hinterbau gestrahlt oder sieht das nur so aus? Wäre auf jeden Fall mal 'ne schöne Sache.


----------



## vertexto82 (24. Oktober 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zum Rahmen hätte ich mal 'ne Frage - sind Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen in verschiedenen "Rohtönen", also bspw. Rahmen geschliffen und Hinterbau gestrahlt oder sieht das nur so aus? Wäre auf jeden Fall mal 'ne schöne Sache.



Der NICOLAI Rahmen ist roh mit weiß gepulverten Druckstreben. Fand einfach die Vorstellung von dem eleganten weiß in Kombination mit dem rohen (beautyandthebeast) spannend.


----------



## vertexto82 (24. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich Bilder zitiere aber das Teil ist der Hammer!!!
> 
> Gibts Daten und Aufbaubilder dazu? Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Evtl. Customgeo? Fragen über Fragen...



Leider gibt es noch keine AUfbau Bilder. Der Rahmen ist in Rahmengröße XL. DIe Gabel wird perfekt dazu passen, weiße Sid mit dem Castingdekor in silber. Hope Steuersatz und Sattelklemme in schwaz, XO, XX Umwerfer, alte Race Face Turbine 2fach mit Vierkant Stahl Innenlager (ca. 760gr kompl.), Mavic Crossmax ST o. Crosstrail (mit silbernen Abfräsungen zw den Speichen) Vorbau, Lenker Sattelstütze bin ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig, denke aber, dass an Syntace kaum ein Weg vorbei führt, da nehme ich auch gerne Vorschläge entgegen. (darf nicht schwerer u technisch schlechter als Syntace sein).


----------



## hardflipper (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte ein Liteville 301 XL im Tausch anbieten. 

Mach mal hin mit dem Aufbau, das Ding wird bestimmt der Hammer!!! Bis auf die Laufräder (sorry :kotz hätte die Teilezusammenstellung auch von mir stammen können. 

Aber die Raze Faze müsste doch mit nur 2-Blatt leichter sein!? Stütze: Thomson! Vorbau??? Gibt kaum passende zur Thomson, dazu kaum welche die leicht sind - leider.

Lenker halt den Syntace. Ich mag die 9° auch wenn er nicht besonders leicht ist... Aber bitte kein OS Lenker verbauen, das wäre "die Anhängerkupplung am Ferrari"!!!


----------



## chri55 (24. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Gibt kaum passende zur Thomson, dazu kaum welche die leicht sind - leider.



da fällt mir nur Rotor ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (24. Oktober 2009)

Endlich ist es da, Simplon Stomp 2010
Evtl. werden die Barend's durch Weise ersetzt...


----------



## vertexto82 (24. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich könnte ein Liteville 301 XL im Tausch anbieten.
> 
> Mach mal hin mit dem Aufbau, das Ding wird bestimmt der Hammer!!! Bis auf die Laufräder (sorry :kotz hätte die Teilezusammenstellung auch von mir stammen können.
> 
> ...



Klar kein OS Lenker. Mag gerne Stütze + Vorbau von einer Marke, deswegen fiel Thomson raus (Vorbau gefällt mir nicht so). Rotor hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Die Lauräder sollen halt nicht so filigran aussehen, deswegen hätte ich schon gerne nen Funktionslaufradsatz. Das Gewicht der Kurbel ist inkl. Innenlager.


----------



## dre (24. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> ...




Spitzenklasse !


----------



## Groudon (24. Oktober 2009)

sehr schönes Rad - welche Rahmenhöhe ist denn das?

die Simplon-Rahmen sind ja leider extrem teuer und kaum einzeln zu finden


----------



## swift daddy (24. Oktober 2009)

schickes Simplon  

... hier mal mein Rush 2 Carbon SL





un nochmal von der "richtigen Seite"


----------



## kaycee (24. Oktober 2009)

Das Simplon ist  echt sehr geil, wenn man da noch ne vernünftige Lefty dranballert ist der hobel leider viel zu teuer, ansonsten sehr geiles Teil.
Dummerweise kostet alleine der Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfer schon 2549 .

Ist doch kein großes Problem, das Rahmenset zu beziehen. Sollte jeder Vertragshändler besorgen können. 

Das Rush ist auch schick, mich irritiert nur die Alu Lefty an dem Carbon Bike.
Ist vielleicht nicht der klassische Racer aber mit Sicherheit ne geile Tourenmaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (24. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> sehr schönes Rad - welche Rahmenhöhe ist denn das?
> 
> die Simplon-Rahmen sind ja leider extrem teuer und kaum einzeln zu finden



Das ist ein 53er.
Ja in der Tat, der Rahmen ist kein Schnäppchen! Ich habe dad Basismodell bestellt (zusätzlich Fox Gabel und Martas dazu) und meine schon vorhandenen Parts übernommen.....Die vom Neurad abmontierten Teile erzielen noch einen sehr guten Preis. Also Schadensbegrenzung 

@kaycee

genau so ist's man kann den Rahmen mit Dämpfer auch so Bestellen..


----------



## hardflipper (24. Oktober 2009)

Mir hat der "alte" Stomp mit 115 mm am Heck besser gefallen. Beim neuen sieht der Umlenker etwas plumper aus... Aber hässlich ist es deswegen trotzdem nicht. 

Weiße Gabeln in dunklen Rahmen kann ich leider auch nicht mehr sehen... Ich würde die Blauen Fox Bedinelemente auf jeden fall noch schwärzen! Falls du nicht weisst wie, dann einfach nach Mad-Line hier im IBC suchen. 

Die Hütte hinterm Rush hätte ich lieber als selbiges.


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mir hat der "alte" Stomp mit 115 mm am Heck besser gefallen. Beim neuen sieht der Umlenker etwas plumper aus... Aber hässlich ist es deswegen trotzdem nicht.
> 
> Weiße Gabeln in dunklen Rahmen kann ich leider auch nicht mehr sehen... Ich würde die Blauen Fox Bedinelemente auf jeden fall noch schwärzen! Falls du nicht weisst wie, dann einfach nach Mad-Line hier im IBC suchen.
> 
> Die Hütte hinterm Rush hätte ich lieber als selbiges.



Hehe, sehr gute Idee! Werde nach ihm suchen

Danke


----------



## dre (24. Oktober 2009)

swift daddy schrieb:


> ...




wenn ich sehe wie die Flasche positioniert ist ...


----------



## a-communication (24. Oktober 2009)

neu und alt zusammen





und das "neue" alte allein


----------



## unocz (24. Oktober 2009)

geiles trek!


----------



## eightball28 (25. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Stomp. Überlege mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes als "Übergangsrad" zu holen.
Hab mit Simplon leider nicht so die Erfahrung, aber kann man bei einem 08 Modell was falsch machen? Von den teilen ist es durchaus hochwertig, aber wie sieht es mit dem Rahmen aus? Macht der Macken oder wird er seinen Preis gerecht?
Wär schön wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte. Danke


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Oktober 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Schönes Stomp. Überlege mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes als "Übergangsrad" zu holen.
> Hab mit Simplon leider nicht so die Erfahrung, aber kann man bei einem 08 Modell was falsch machen? Von den teilen ist es durchaus hochwertig, aber wie sieht es mit dem Rahmen aus? Macht der Macken oder wird er seinen Preis gerecht?
> Wär schön wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte. Danke



Ich Denke mit Simplon machst du GENERELL nichts falsch, die Qualität und die Karbonverarbeitung sprechen für sich...
Im Vergleich zum 09/08er hat der Aktuelle Rahmen einen komplett neuen Hinterbau.
Meine Eindrücke von der ersten Fahrt:
-Der Rahmen macht einen sehr Robusten Eindruck
-Qualitativ sehr Hochwertig
-Sehr Agil/Steif
-Kein Spürbares Wippen
-und im Gelände Klappert nicht!
-MAN FÄHRT WIE AUF EINER WOLKE


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2009)

sooo:
ich hab mal was gebastelt 





geht ab wie sau))


----------



## RockyShocky (25. Oktober 2009)

Kommt nett,mit der Lefty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal noch meins mit zwei anderen (von zwei Kumpels)
Leider etwas überbelichtet (Handycam)


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (25. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo:
> ich hab mal was gebastelt
> 
> 
> ...





Bekloppt aber meeeeega geil


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2009)

Mir will der Rahmen einfach nciht gefallen. 
Aber macht schon was her, bis auf die kurbel.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo:
> ich hab mal was gebastelt
> 
> 
> ...



das gehört definitv GROß!

sehr geil. hier gefällt mir auch mal der rahmen.
kann man so lassen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2009)

merci feur das feedback. fidne das rad au sehr geil
muss sogar echt sagen: der hinterbau sit besser als der vom scalpel  aber die gabel ist halt deluxe

ne schwarze kurbel kommt au mal noch,... aber im moment tut es die xt 

wobei... ne schwarze hollowtech 2 deore haett ich noch im keller...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2009)

Das Strike gefällt mir mit der Lefty ziemlich gut. Und wirklich stören tut mich die silberne XT nun nicht. Besser als eine schwarze Deore.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2009)

jop, ich lass das rad auch erstmal so. ist ja "nur das winter/trainings und spass bike"


----------



## AsB (25. Oktober 2009)




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2009)

ich mag das ausfallende gar net. sieht irgend wie aus wie nachtraeglich: "ups wir habend a noch was vergessen,... ach das nieten wir dran..."

sonst ordentlich... aber noch lenkerendstopfen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2009)

gerade stütze und längerer vorbau würden mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Groudon (25. Oktober 2009)

interessanter Rahmen - scheint ja Carbin zu sein - welcher ist das denn, was wiegt er und was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2009)

guck mal bei ebay.com 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-MTB-Rahmen-Bulk-Markenrahmen-1-Wahl-21_W0QQitemZ230389830479QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item35a44dd34f

was aber nicht heißen soll, dass es ein rahmen von dort ist.
gibt auch rahmen von größeren herstellern die so aussehen, nur fällt mir der name grade nicht ein.


----------



## AsB (25. Oktober 2009)

Sattelstütze ist so gewollt, Vorbau wird tatsächlich noch ausgebaut.

Rahmen kaufe ich immer erst bei Ebay, wenn Tschibo und Schlecker keine mehr auf Lager haben


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2009)

richtig lesen was ich geschrieben habe! 

welche marke ist es denn?


----------



## Groudon (25. Oktober 2009)

ist mir ein wenig zu schwer ... 1400gr für einen Carbon-Rahmen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AsB (25. Oktober 2009)

@ k_star  
ich kann richtig lesen !!!
(sorry, wenn Du Dein Post 10 Min. später änderst, kann ich auch nix dafür)

Die Marke ?
Fängt mit "M..." an, obwohl, brauch ich ja nicht zu nennen, Du weisst ja doch alles


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2009)

ich habe nur den link hinzugefügt!

und ja, ich habe den rahmen schon gelabelt gesehen. rest steht oben.
er ist mir deshalb aufgefallen, weil mir der übergang des oberrohr zum steuerrohr hin nicht gefällt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jop, ich lass das rad auch erstmal so. ist ja "nur das winter/trainings und spass bike"



Also fährt das HPC erstmal ohne Lefty bzw. gar nicht!?


----------



## Il Capitano (25. Oktober 2009)

AsB schrieb:


>



Geil aber warum die sackschweren Louise Scheiben?


----------



## AsB (26. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, die Scheiben sind nicht so der Hit. Die werden wohl demnächst woanders verbaut. Vorbau kommt ja auch noch neu.

Werde dann ein Update posten.

So, nun bitte weitere Bilder...


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Also fährt das HPC erstmal ohne Lefty bzw. gar nicht!?


 
im cube ist eine 2te lefty verbaut.


----------



## Neckarinsel (26. Oktober 2009)

.... das ist meins:


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2009)

richtig.
im cube ist die speed carbon sl und im strike eine "einfach alu dlr".

das scalpel bin ich ja auch gefahren. aber ich finde den hinterbau zu unsensibel. ist halt irgend was zw hadtail und fully. aber da hab ich lieber jeweils eins


----------



## Domme02 (26. Oktober 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> .



ohne das komische Ausfallende wär das ein richtig geiler Rahmen!
Imo würde eine schwarze kurbel besser passen.


----------



## buheitel (26. Oktober 2009)

Scale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. Oktober 2009)

Schaut gut aus.  Ist noch eins der älteren (??) Alu-Modelle, oder?


----------



## buheitel (26. Oktober 2009)

wennst mich meinst...ist ein scale 50 Rahmen von 2008 gepulvert by   KHUJAND


----------



## Groudon (26. Oktober 2009)

ah - ok - ist wirklich sehr schön geworden  die farbe gefällt mir


----------



## müsing (26. Oktober 2009)

hier ein update meines curtis. leider ist der hintergrund stärker als gedacht

neue Bremse - Avid Elixir CR und Laufräder - Nope 75


----------



## Christian Back (27. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Bikehalter!  


Berichte später mal über deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem LRS. Einige haben Probleme mit dem Freilauf gehabt.

Die Bremse gibt´s  auch in weiß? Hätte sicher auch gut ausgesehen.

Ansonsten: vielleicht sehen wir uns mal wieder im Weitmarer (Unter-) Holz?


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Oktober 2009)

So, hier auch mal meins mit standart Teilen...12,3kg (Ghost SE7000 Midseason 2009)


----------



## Lizzard (27. Oktober 2009)

Bitte den Kettenschutz Klump ab.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh schon mal Popcorn holen.

Entweder ist dir der Rahmen viel zu groß oder deine Sitzposition völlig falsch. Das alles unter der Annahme, dass die abgebildete Sattelposition die ist, mit der du auch fährst. Kurbel und Pedale gehen gar nicht. Sonst ganz nett, aber mit CC hat das - so wie abgebildet - nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Oktober 2009)

Den hab ich extra drauf gemacht 

sieht zwar....... aus.. aber habs als Wadenschutz xD.. vllt. kommt er demnächst wieder ab...


EDIT: Pedale werden demnächst getauscht.. Kurbel reicht für mich ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invincible (27. Oktober 2009)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Den hab ich extra drauf gemacht
> 
> sieht zwar....... aus.. aber habs als Wadenschutz xD.. vllt. kommt er demnächst wieder ab...
> 
> ...



Wenn du ordentliche Pedale hast, brauchst auch keinen Wadenschutz.

Die Sttelhöhe ist wirklich Erklärungsbedürfig. Aber schickes Rad.
Und die Deore-Kurbel ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht, passt aber opitsch.


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

"Wenn du ordentliche Pedale hast, brauchst auch keinen Wadenschutz."
habe ja noch keine ordentliche Pedale.. werden aber demnächst dran kommen, wenn ich welche gekauft habe..

"Aber schickes Rad.
Und die Deore-Kurbel ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht, passt aber opitsch."

Danke ! Joa.. aber für mich als Schüler solls reichen 

Wegen der Sattelhöhe, ihr habt recht das sie relativ niedrig ist.. Ich bin 1,74m werde aber noch sehr warscheinlich 10cm wachsen.. deshalb ist das Bike auch eher ein bischen zu groß.. wollte aber nicht das Geld ausgeben und brauche dann in einem Jahr wieder ein neues..
Bis jetzt ist es aber bequem  

mfg,
Jonas


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

schon schlimmere gesehen... aber auch schon bessere!
GANZWICHTIG: pedale und den lenker runter. dann kann man damit fuers erste fahren... aber ein rennen wollte ich damit net fahren muessen... schon gar net mit den radweg smart sam


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den Smart Sam habe ich schon bemerkt.. die haben keinen arg großen grip..
Klickies werden demnächst drankommen..

P.S.: Wusste nicht, das es hier doch schon so ein "profi" Thread ist und es nur leichte Rennmaschinen sind.. tut mir also leid wenn mein Bike jetzt hier nervt, dann bitte einfach überspringen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

es geht nicht um "leichte" rennmaschinen... sondern ueberhaupt um rennmaschienne.

aber wenn du damit rennen faehrst, dann wirst du schnell sehen, was wir meinen, es am rad aendern und alle sind zufrieden


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok..

ich nehme eure tipps ernst..  

Hast du / ihr vllt. noch ein Tipp für neue Mantel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

kommt halt auf wetter, fahrweise und schlauch/tubless an

mit latexschlauch larsen tt exception 2.0. schlauchlos den 1.9er lust oder halt nen rocket ron.

aber DAS ist eine glaubensfrage


----------



## dragon07 (27. Oktober 2009)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Ok..
> 
> ich nehme eure tipps ernst..
> 
> Hast du / ihr vllt. noch ein Tipp für neue Mantel ?




Ganz klar Maxxis. Larsen TT oder Aspen.

Ich finde dein Bike absolut  Ok.

Viele Dinge die hier Bemängelt werden sind einfach Geschmackssache und darüber lässt sich . . . 

Auch die Sache mit dem Sattel.  

Grüße Ike


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Oktober 2009)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hast du / ihr vllt. noch ein Tipp für neue Mantel ?



Wenn dir Maxxis/Schwalbe/Conti zu teuer sind, gibts brauchbare günstigere Alternativen von IRC (Mibro/Mythos XC). Ich persönlich bin vom Fahrverhalten her sehr zufrieden mit dem Conti Speed King, aber die Haltbarkeit ist ... eingeschränkt.


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok, danke für die Tipps,.. 
werde bei meinem Händler dann nochmal schauen..


----------



## Marc.o (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

das sieht doch nach race bike aus. alleine von der sitzposition.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, aber das muss sein. Ein Beispiel für ein fettes NOGO!!!!!






[/URL][/IMG]

....es ist nicht meins!


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Oktober 2009)

lol, hat jetzt auch nen guten Verwendungszweck..
 xDD


----------



## Domme02 (27. Oktober 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das muss sein. Ein Beispiel für ein fettes NOGO!!!!!
> ....es ist nicht meins!


da hatte wohl jemand mehr geld als Ahnung.


----------



## dragon07 (27. Oktober 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das muss sein. Ein Beispiel für ein fettes NOGO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nein oh nein.

Auch wenn ich gegen Gewalt bin wäre es hier vielleicht angebracht.

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

ich weine... vor allem... was passiert wenn der einfedert... der kob ist ja fix montiert... 


*KOOOOOOOOOOTZT*


----------



## dragon07 (27. Oktober 2009)

So

Mal eben zusammengeschustert :















Züge, Kurbel und einiges andere werde ich noch umbauen,  leider waren die Zuge noch nicht da wollte aber fahren.
Ach und natürlich will ich den Dämpfer gegen einen Fox RP 23 noch tauschen.

Grüße Ike


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2009)

Marc.o schrieb:


>



Schönes Rad Marco, fand dein Quantec aber schöner =)


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

war ja klar das das von DIR kommt


----------



## Northern lite (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


>



die roten Nokons gehen gar nicht.... und werden durchgängig verlegt vermutlich auch nicht vernünftig funktionieren...

im allgemeinen denke ich dass rote  Teile dem Bike gar nicht passen....


... und der Überseekoffer..... naja....:kotz:


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> war ja klar das das von DIR kommt



Ich kenne die Räder ja auch real und fand das Quantec zwar etwas zu schlicht aber trz schick.


----------



## Marc.o (27. Oktober 2009)

Das Quantec war aber leider zu klein


----------



## Northern lite (27. Oktober 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> als bekennender Spezi-Nicht-Gut-Finder finde ich das richtig geil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mucho (27. Oktober 2009)

Neckarinsel schrieb:


> .... das ist meins:



es ist dir zu groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi
@Northern lite
Wie ich schon sagte die Züge sind nur dran weil die bestellten, die natürlich innen verlegt werden, noch nicht da sind, der  "Überseekoffer" ist ebenfalls nur vorübergehend, sonst wehre er nicht mit Kabelbindern montiert.
Grüße Ike


----------



## Northern lite (27. Oktober 2009)

NOX hat innenverlegte Züge?

das würde mir auch gefallen....


----------



## müsing (27. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Schöner Bikehalter!
> 
> 
> Berichte später mal über deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem LRS. Einige haben Probleme mit dem Freilauf gehabt.
> ...



man beachte die fischlappen

hatte die v-brake-laufräder und keine probleme damit. ok, hatten auch nicht viele kilometer, so ca. 1500.

bremse in weiß wäre zu viel gewesen, glaub ich. 

ich hoffe doch, dass wir uns mal wieder zum mtb oder crossen sehen. bald


----------



## müsing (27. Oktober 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> hhninja81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [/URL][/IMG]
> ...


----------



## LeichteGranate (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin zwar kein Spezi-Fanboy, aber das ist Misshandlung!!!


----------



## Tundra HT (27. Oktober 2009)

Das muß sofort in den Speci Sammelthread !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (28. Oktober 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> @Northern lite
> Wie ich schon sagte die Züge sind nur dran weil die bestellten, die natürlich innen verlegt werden, noch nicht da sind, der  "Überseekoffer" ist ebenfalls nur vorübergehend, sonst wehre er nicht mit Kabelbindern montiert.
> Grüße Ike



Also das NOX gefällt, abgesehen von den Zügen usw., it's ein schöner Rahmen...
Ich bin gespannt auf das Endresultat und Gewicht.
Was sagt die Waage, bei welcher Rahmengröße? So um die 11?


----------



## dragon07 (28. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Also das NOX gefällt, abgesehen von den Zügen usw., it's ein schöner Rahmen...
> Ich bin gespannt auf das Endresultat und Gewicht.
> Was sagt die Waage, bei welcher Rahmengröße? So um die 11?



Hi

Der Rahmen ist Sackschwer ohne Dämpfer 2730 g in S. 

So komme ich so wie es auf dem Foto ist auf stolze 11.2 kg.

Angepeilt sind 10 kg wobei ich da mit mir noch hadere ob ich nicht lieber einen leichteren Rahmen nähmen sollte, Elemant  oder No Saint, mal schauen. 

Auf alle fälle merkt man das Nox Bikes für bergab baut, bergauf ist zwar auch ok jedoch macht das Bike bergab erst richtig spaß. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt was neues fürs R.C1 meines Mädels:

Magura Marta SL 2008 in rot:




Tune DC16/17 in rot:




Tune Würger in rot und einen Selle Italia SLR Lady Gel Flow:




Gesamtansicht:







Gewicht: knapp unter 10kg


----------



## Chrisomie21 (28. Oktober 2009)

schick. und selbst die kurbel passt


----------



## kona86 (28. Oktober 2009)

Aufkleber von der Fox runter oder neue in anderer Farbe machen lassen und die blauen Knöpfe an der Gabel eloxieren (schwarz).


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Oktober 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Der Rahmen ist Sackschwer ohne Dämpfer 2730 g in S.
> 
> ...



HUI! 
da würde ich einen anderen Rahmen nehmen.... S & 2730 OHNE Dämpfer ist schon "Schwer"...


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal nochmal meins nach artgerechtem Gebrauch.

Noch wurde nichts geändert, aber nach´m Winter kommen RoRo drauf und ne Syntace P6 Carbon rein .





Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## scapin-biker (28. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich ein annehmbares Stevens, nur..... bitte wechsel den Schnellspanner auf die andere Seite !!! ( Hinterrad )


----------



## ibinsnur (28. Oktober 2009)

aber auch beim vorderrad, da legt sich der spanner umso besser an die gabel an.


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Oktober 2009)

Jepp! Scheiß auf das gelaber in den Magazinen, von wegen Finger verbrennen und sich lösende SSp´s. Ab auf die richtige Seite mit ihnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (28. Oktober 2009)

...dann muss man halt aufpassen sich nicht die Finger an den heißen Scheiben zu verbrennen.


----------



## CSB (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab meine Schnellspannerhebel trotzdem IMMER auf der richtigen nämlich der Scheibenseite


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis
Hab ich gar nicht aus irgendwelchen Magazinen.

Das war so montiert und erlichgesagt habe ich mir um die Schnellspanner keine Gedanken gemacht 
Aber wenn es Falschrum ist werde ich das ändern

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei klirrenden Scheiben hat bei mir das montieren hinten von der anderen Seite aber Ruhe geschaffen.


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man Stevensbikes mit Scheibenbremsen aus den Versandkartons holt, sind sie immer so montiert. Der eine Shop lässt das so, der andere Laden setzt sie richtig rum.
Lg Jan


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2009)

was soll daran falsch sein?
wenn der spanner ordentlich liegt ist es so sogar besser.
1. kein porblem mit dem oeffnen an einer heissen scheibe
2. kein eventuelles problem mit waermeausdehnung im schliesmechanismus (bei manchen spannern)


----------



## Domme02 (29. Oktober 2009)

nachdem sich mein vorderer Spanner bei einer langen Alpen-Abfahrt gelöst hat, ist er bei mir immer auf der rechten Seite! Ich kann zwar nicht hundertproznetig sagen, dass es an der Hitze lag aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2009)

eben, wenn es irgend wie von der hebelkonstruktion/position geht sollte er rechts sein. 
geht auch mit den meisten schaltwerken/rahmen/hebeln problemlos.

ganz klasser nur... der dt ratchet, den ich nu hab.... den kannste hinten rechts vergessne ... *grummel*


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2009)

ich habe meine xtr vorne rechts und hinten links montiert.
den hebel nach hinten gerichtet.

gelöst hat sich da noch nichts.

bei spannhebeln mit kunstoffpfanne sollte man die hebel nicht unbedingt auf der scheibenseite montieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (29. Oktober 2009)

OK. Jetzt wieder Bilder.

Mein Neues für die Saison 2010.


















Gewicht ca. 10,3 kg  (mit Personenwaage)

Geändert wird noch:

Leitungen kürzen
Aerozinkurbel (die schwarz-weisse von Bike Avenue )
SLR TT 
Die Eisdielenlaufräder gegen Novatec/FRM333
Tublesskit
Aligator Windcutter Scheiben (die Formulas quietschen und klingeln erbärmlich)
Schnellspanner

Hoffe ich komm dann an die 10kg

Gruß Rene


----------



## Clemens (29. Oktober 2009)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Noch wurde nichts geändert, aber nach´m Winter kommen RoRo drauf und ne Syntace P6 Carbon rein .
> 
> Mfg
> Sgt.Green



Bei dem derzeitigen Versatz von Stütze und Sattel nach hinten wird die 'gerade' P6 Dir aber nicht viel nutzen..


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Oktober 2009)

Das CENTURION ist sehr Geil!

Wenn die Aufgelisteten Part's, auf den Bulligen und Wunderschönen Rahmen drauf kommen,- wird's mit Sicherheit noch Geiler!!
 Was mMn Optisch ein "Manko" darstellt, ist die Sattelstütze, genau genommen ihr Durchmesser. Hast du Reduziert oder ist das ein Optische Täuschung?? Da steckt doch normalerweise eine 31,6 ?

Und 10,3 bzw. 10,0 für ein FULLY!, da träumen manche Hardtail-Fahrer von...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2009)

ich finde eher die sattelstellung fraglich... ist der so steil nach vorne unten? komisch... aber wenn du es so brauchst...

wann endlich die mavic laufraeder aussterben,.... (naja, ich mag sie halt net)

sonst aber ein nettes rad


----------



## Domme02 (29. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich finde eher die sattelstellung fraglich... ist der so steil nach vorne unten? komisch... aber wenn du es so brauchst...


wenn ich mir es nicht einbilde ist sie aber nur auf dem ersten Bild so steil.
Beim zweiten Bild ist sie gut.


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Oktober 2009)

> Bei dem derzeitigen Versatz von Stütze und Sattel nach hinten wird die 'gerade' P6 Dir aber nicht viel nutzen..



Habe ich mir auch schone Gedanken drüber gemacht, vorher wollte ich auf jedenfall mal ne´gerade ausprobieren.
Wenn das mit der P6 nichts wird dann nehm ich evtl. ne´ Thomson Elite Setback.

Oder was könntet ihr empfehlen?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (29. Oktober 2009)

War ja wieder klar, den geeichten Spezialistenaugen entgeht nix

Beim ersten Bild war noch die orginal Stütze drin. Kam aber mit der gekröpften Stütze nicht klar da der Rahmen in 18 Zoll schon ziemlich groß für mich ist. Kleiner dürfte ich nicht mehr sein.
Jetzt ist ne 27,2 er Tune mit Reduzierhülse verbaut. Ist aber nur ne Übergangslösung. Hab in der Aufzählung der Austauschteile vergessen, das noch ne KCNC- Stütze reinkommt. Sattelstellung sollte aber bei beiden gleich sein. Montiere die Spitze beim Fully immer etwas nach vorne, da es ja noch etwas in den Sag einsinkt.
Tja, die SLR´s sind so ne Sache. Optisch find ich schon sehr schön. Für das was sie kosten aber zu schwer. Da ich noch nen 150 Gramm leichteren LRS habe und die Mavics nur für die Eisdiele zu schade sind, werd ich sie wahrscheinlich verkaufen.

Gruß René


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Centurion und starkes Gewicht. Hast du eine Teileliste?


----------



## rboncube (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber ohne Einzelgewichte.

Rahmen: Centurion Backfire Carbon LRS  Größe 46
Gabel: Manitou R7 MRD 100mm
Dämpfer: German A Prion Travel Lock
Bremse: Formula R1  180/160
Schaltung: X9
Kurbel: XT
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossmax SLR 09 od. Novatec/FRM 333
Schnellspanner: Mavic
Reifen: Rocket Ron 2,25
Schläuche: Schwalbe light
Vorbau: Smica 90mm
Lenker: KCNC 58mm
Griffe: Procraft superlight
Hörnchen: Smica
Stütze: Tune
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Steuersatz: FSA
Züge: Jagwire
Flaschenhalter: Procraft
Pedale: Eggbeater C

Denke das die Zusammenstellung der Teile nun nicht vor Prestige und Exklusivität strotzt (bis auf den LRS), aber sie sind leicht, funktionel und bezahlbar. Muss als normalverdienender Familienvater halt auch etwas aufs Geld achten. So ne Rennsaison ist nicht ganz billig und die Family soll natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen.
Wie schon geschrieben, kommen ja noch einige Veränderungen. Ist ja noch fast neu. Möchte es noch gar nicht schmutzig machen Das letzte Rennen bin ich auch mit meinem alten Alu Backfire gefahren.


Gruß René


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Oktober 2009)

Danke. Tolle Rennfeile. Der Rahmen ist ein Traum, und mit schwarzen Laufrädern und der schwarz-weißen Kurbel sieht es dann sicher sehr stimmig aus.

Hast du ein Rahmengewicht? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren die Alu-Backfires eher schwer und auch die Carbonvariante nicht wirklich leicht.

Werde bei meinem neuen Projekt bei einem ähnlichen Gewicht landen - ohne Hinterradfederung. Irgendwas mach ich falsch.


----------



## corfrimor (30. Oktober 2009)

@ rboncube

Tolles Bike! Das Gewicht macht mich echt schwach. Ich scheine diesbezüglich auch irgendwas falsch zu machen. So'n Sch*** aber auch!

Ist das am Dämpfer ein Remote-Lockout? Warum kein DT?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Hänschen (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich lockere mal ein wenig mit einem Bild auf. 







8720g hat die Waage letztens gesagt.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2009)

sieht gut aus, bis auf:
- das rot an den schneebesen
- die leitungen vielleicht noch in schwarz

ansonsten schick und zweckmäßig.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (30. Oktober 2009)

Die letzten 2 Bikes sehen stark aus.

Beim Centurion gefällt mir die Hardtail-Optik und beim Speci das schlichte edle schwarz...
Einfach top!!!


----------



## ullertom (30. Oktober 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich lockere mal ein wenig mit einem Bild auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön!!! auch die roten Pedale passen!!!
was es noch schöner machen würde, wären Carbonhebel an der R1 und schwarze Leitungen,
ich bin zwar ein Fan von weißer Gabel mit weißem Sattel aber dies gefällt mir auch irgendwie, 
ich weiß nicht ob es mit einem weißem Sattel schöner wäre, es würde bestimmt anders wirken,


----------



## rboncube (30. Oktober 2009)

Das Specialized schaut echt edel aus. Die Kritik ist wohl meckern auf hohem Niveu.

@ Jaypeare: Sorry, ich weis im Moment nicht was der Rahmen genau wiegt. Auf der Centurion Homepage ist nur der alte, viel schwerere angegeben. Ich meine aber das in einem Bikemag mal Marathonfullys getestet wurden. Da waren auch die einzelnen Rahmengewichte angegeben. Das Backfire war damals im Mittelfeld. (u.a. wurden auch das Scott Spark, Canyon Nerve und das Speci Epic getestet)

Was baust du den gerade schönes auf?

@corfrimor: Der DT ist schwerer und teurer, darum der GA. Travel Lock ist kein Lock Out eher eine zuschaltbares SPV. Auch geschlossen bleibt ein Restfederweg und die Druckstufe wird erhöht. Dadurch auch am Berg top Traktion.

@fusion racer: Danke Alex. Kannst es nächstes Jahr bestimmt mal live sehen. Unser Rennkalender überschneidet sich ja einige Male  Pfronten, Steindorf, Ammergau usw.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (30. Oktober 2009)

@Ullertom

also ein weißer Sattel um das ganze abzurunden, wäre mMn  Perfekt. Die weißen Leitungen würde ich so lassen, passen sehr gut zum  Schriftzug....
....Einfach nur einen weißen Sattel !


----------



## Hänschen (30. Oktober 2009)

@k_star

Die Feder und die Endkappe der Pedale könnte man tauschen, dann wäre das orange weg. Leitungen wechseln ist mir im Moment zu aufwendig.

@Fusion-Racer & rboncube

Danke.

@ullertom

Die Carbonhebel würden mir auch gefallen, im Moment schreckt mich der Preis etwas ab. Wie lange hält denn weiß auf einem Sattel? Ich hatte mal einen weißen Toupe, aber nicht lange, daher kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.


----------



## ullertom (30. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> @Ullertom
> 
> also ein weißer Sattel um das ganze abzurunden, wäre mMn  Perfekt. Die weißen Leitungen würde ich so lassen, passen sehr gut zum  Schriftzug....
> ....Einfach nur einen weißen Sattel !



Sorry!!! die Leitungen sind nicht weiß sondern "silbern" - so eine Art Stahlflexleitung der Formula R1,
finde ich nicht passend!!!

ich habe meinen weißen Selle Italia schon fast vier Jahre von Bike zu Bike mitgenommen, naja jetzt kommt er schön langsam in die Jahre aber man kann ihn noch immmer anschauen,
der Speedy ist natürlich schon ne Ecke teuerer - würde sich aber bestimmt gut machen!!!


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Sorry!!! die Leitungen sind nicht weiß sondern "silbern" - so eine Art Stahlflexleitung der Formula R1,
> finde ich nicht passend!!!
> 
> ich habe meinen weißen Selle Italia schon fast vier Jahre von Bike zu Bike mitgenommen, naja jetzt kommt er schön langsam in die Jahre aber man kann ihn noch immmer anschauen,
> der Speedy ist natürlich schon ne Ecke teuerer - würde sich aber bestimmt gut machen!!!



 Ohh, sah so aus als ob....


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Oktober 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Das Specialized schaut echt edel aus. Die Kritik ist wohl meckern auf hohem Niveu.
> 
> @ Jaypeare: Sorry, ich weis im Moment nicht was der Rahmen genau wiegt. Auf der Centurion Homepage ist nur der alte, viel schwerere angegeben. Ich meine aber das in einem Bikemag mal Marathonfullys getestet wurden. Da waren auch die einzelnen Rahmengewichte angegeben. Das Backfire war damals im Mittelfeld. (u.a. wurden auch das Scott Spark, Canyon Nerve und das Speci Epic getestet)
> 
> Was baust du den gerade schönes auf?



Ja, auf das Gewicht des alten (Modelljahr 07 oder 08 oder so) habe ich mich bezogen. Weiß nicht mehr genau, wie viel das war und bin zu faul, das rauszusuchen, aber war recht enttäuschend. Eigentlich ist das aber auch egal, 200 Gramm hin oder her - was solls. Wie gesagt, astreines Bike. 

Zu meinem Projekt sag ich hier nur so viel: "Yes, I have a soul!" Kanns kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2009)

hab die Gabel mal woanders eingebaut
















22/36 : 11-32 reicht hier für das was ich mit dem rad fahre ...


----------



## Sahnie (31. Oktober 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hab die Gabel mal woanders eingebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Spruch kenne ich nur, wenn man das kleine Blatt weglässt. Mal eine neue Variante.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo leute hier mal mein hardteil marke an einem nachmittag aus herumliegenden teilen zusammengebaut. Habe es aus langeweile neu zusammengestellt. Fährt sich sauschnell und flext richtig schön.
Gewicht ist zweitrangig schon wegen dem stahlrahmen. 

Also los zerreisst mich ich ertrage es. gruss retrobiker


----------



## Christian Back (31. Oktober 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Also los zerreisst mich ich ertrage es. gruss retrobiker



Habt ihr kein Lot für den Hausbau? 

Im Ernst: schönes Rad, hat aber bessere Parts als die Restekiste verdient. Sähe gut aus mit ´ner 2002er XTR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

wenn sich das bike bewährt werde ich sicher noch ne xtr draufhaun und eventuell ne schwarze gabel, damit es zu den anderen schwarzen teile passt. Auch die schaltung wird dann mal daran glauben müssen...na ja wird sich sicher noch vieles ändern daran, aber in der farbgebung wird sich sicher nichts ändern. Stehend kann ja jeder sein bike pixeln.Danke für dein lob


----------



## Christian Back (31. Oktober 2009)

Nein, die Farbe ist gut. Vielleicht, statt einer neuen starren, die alte in dem Blauton lackieren lassen?
Und, Kurbel am Rocky darf auch Race Face (am Besten die alte Turbine LP) sein. Die gab es mal in so ´nem Blau...


----------



## Christian Back (31. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Nein, die Farbe ist gut. Vielleicht, statt einer neuen starren, die alte in dem Blauton lackieren lassen?
> Und, Kurbel am Rocky darf auch Race Face (am Besten die alte Turbine LP) sein. Die gab es mal in so ´nem Blau...
> Dein Vertex ist übrigens ebenfalls top, nur die Kurbel...
> Welche Rahmengrösse ist das denn? Tippe auf 21".


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

danke für deine anmerkungen. Bin immer offen für solches. Habe auch an eine forged von race face gedacht. Die hat in blau eloxal gegeben. Habe die gleiche in orange an meinem anderen rocky. mein händler hat sicher noch eine. werde mich mal erkundigen. schönes weekend gehe jetzt mal auf tour mit meinem neuen gefährt.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

hast du mein vertex auch schon gesichtet. Na ja die kurbel haben schon viele bemängelt aber...die sticht so schön raus. Die forged ist einfach geil. Wollte damals einfach einen farblichen akzent setzen. Werde sie sicher mal auswechseln. Möchte dann auch die gabel wechseln...ne weisse. Marzocchi oder magura oder auch ne r7. Dann werde ich sicher die kurbel tauschen.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


>


 jep ist 21". Habe ihn damals für die hälfte bekommen. Neu war er 1800 sfr. habe ihn dann für 800.- sfr bekommen. Ein schnäppchen eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brahe (31. Oktober 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hast du ein Rahmengewicht? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren die Alu-Backfires eher schwer und auch die Carbonvariante nicht wirklich leicht.



leider nicht - 18" carbon etwas ueber 2400g mit dt swiss SSD190.






9869g, nicht wirklich ausgereizt.


----------



## Christian Back (31. Oktober 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Die hat in blau eloxal gegeben. tour mit



Schaust du hier:

http://www.kocmo.de/images/products/100013/1_la.jpg


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Schaust du hier:
> 
> http://www.kocmo.de/images/products/100013/1_la.jpg


 verdammt ist die geil wenn ich die irgendwo auftreiben kann...
gibt es die bei kocmo noch??? Werde mich mal erkundigen. Ja das wäre eine variante. Danke für den link.^Bei uns in der schweiz würde man sagen: bisch en geile siech!!!


----------



## Christian Back (31. Oktober 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> verdammt ist die geil wenn ich die irgendwo auftreiben kann...
> gibt es die bei kocmo noch??? Werde mich mal erkundigen. Ja das wäre eine variante. Danke für den link.^Bei uns in der schweiz würde man sagen: bisch en geile siech!!!



Die gibt es noch in anderen Farben und Lochkreisen!
Sieht aus, als hätten die als Muster die LP Turbine gehabt


----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin
Mal meine Dreckschleuder..... fährt sich immernoch Top!
Obwohl 10 Jahre alter Rahmen
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2009)

holla, du sitzt aber ganz schön weit hinten.
kommste damit noch richtige anstiege hoch, ohne dass das vorderrad abhebt?


----------



## Northern lite (31. Oktober 2009)

ooohhhh ein Endorphin in schwarz...

das hab ich immer haben wollen... hat sich nur leider nicht gefügt


----------



## Popeye34 (31. Oktober 2009)

brahe schrieb:


> leider nicht - 18" carbon etwas ueber 2400g mit dt swiss SSD190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brahe (31. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Das Merida ist sehr Giftig und mit Soliden/sehr guten Parts bestückt, schade nur das der Rahmen so "Bockschwer" ist. Carbon & 18" = ~2210 (?) Warum ist der so schwer???[/B]



danke fuer das lob 

ich hab das rahmengewicht leider damals im aufbaufieber nicht richtig sauber gewogen, irgendwann demnaechst steht da komplettzerlegung, lagertausch etc an, da werde ich das nachholen. dann muesste ich auch hauptrahmen und hinterbau seperat wiegen koennen...

soweit ich weiss steckt das gewicht vor allem im hinterbau (alu). durch die asymmetrische belastung musste da wohl relativ viel fleisch hin... die haben versucht, das aszugleichen, alle bolzen und schrauben ausser den daempferbolzen sind ab werk titan.
hat schon seinen grund dass das 96 kein LRS mehr hat.

funktionieren tut das sehr sehr gut, die abstimmung ist etwas fummelig, das druckfenster fuer den daempfer ist sehr sehr klein, mit richtigem druck arbeitet der hinterbau super. und gut vorwaerts geht's auch. eigentlich. gestern kams mir fast ein bisschen traege vor, duerfte aber eher damit zusammenhaengen dass ich in letzter zeit vor allem auf dem hardtail (~8kg) unterwegs war - das zeig ich aber erst wenn endlich endlich die richtige gabel da ist


----------



## Popeye34 (31. Oktober 2009)

brahe schrieb:


> danke fuer das lob
> 
> ich hab das rahmengewicht leider damals im aufbaufieber nicht richtig sauber gewogen, irgendwann demnaechst steht da komplettzerlegung, lagertausch etc an, da werde ich das nachholen. dann muesste ich auch hauptrahmen und hinterbau seperat wiegen koennen...
> 
> ...



Hehe, alles klar!
welche ist denn die "richtige" für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ooohhhh ein Endorphin in schwarz...
> 
> das hab ich immer haben wollen... hat sich nur leider nicht gefügt




Moin
Ja .. komischerweise hab ich an dem Bike auch ne recht starke Lenkerüberhöhung ABER fährt sich Super.
Auch berghoch wunderbar... sagen wir mal bis gut 20ig % 
Dann wird es schon kniffelig aaber ich denke das ist eh heftig... 22%oder mehr
mfg


----------



## brahe (31. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hehe, alles klar!
> welche ist denn die "richtige" für dich?



nachdem ich mit der Durin 100R im fully so gluecklich bin...
Durin 80SL


----------



## Popeye34 (31. Oktober 2009)

brahe schrieb:


> nachdem ich mit der Durin 100R im fully so gluecklich bin...
> Durin 80SL



Nice, die Gabel soll sehr gut & leicht sein, nebenbei sieht sie auch noch hübsch aus!!
 Ich Fahre eine Fox F100RLC Fit (2010), und bin seeeehr zufrieden. Mit ~1430 Gramm auf 100 mm ein Hammerteil!!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2009)

he christian sieht wrklich aus wie die turbine. EInfach geil. Solche alten teile sind einfach der hammer, leider leider nicht immer so leicht. Spielt aber beim hammer race keine rolle.


----------



## IGGY (2. November 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich lockere mal ein wenig mit einem Bild auf.
> 8720g hat die Waage letztens gesagt.


Welche Eggbeater sind das? Hast du mal eine Teileliste parat?


----------



## Hänschen (2. November 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Welche Eggbeater sind das? Hast du mal eine Teileliste parat?



Büdde.


----------



## hellmachine (2. November 2009)

sehr schönes teil!
magst du den king in sotto voce? ich finde gerade in rot kommt das irgendwie nicht gut rüber. oder hattest du auch keine wahl mehr?



Sahnie schrieb:


> Den Spruch kenne ich nur, wenn man das kleine Blatt weglässt. Mal eine neue Variante.


----------



## hardflipper (2. November 2009)

Sotto Kotze... Gab vermutlich keinen anderen mehr, oder?


----------



## momgarbe (2. November 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Nice, die Gabel soll sehr gut & leicht sein, nebenbei sieht sie auch noch hübsch aus!!
> Ich Fahre eine Fox F100RLC Fit (2010), und bin seeeehr zufrieden. Mit ~1430 Gramm auf 100 mm ein Hammerteil!!



Hi,

Ich nehme an dass du dich auf das Herstellergewicht bei der 9mm-Gabel beziehst. Ist die Fox Gabel in der Realität wirklich so leicht? Hast du sie mal gewogen? 

Danke und beste Grüsse
momgarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues Nicolai Helius RC...





ich hoffe es gibt konstruktive Kritik. Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gern angenommen 

PS : mir ist bewusst, dass 120mm Federweg nicht ganz CC-mäßig ist 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## DeLocke (2. November 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Büdde.



wie bist du denn mit deinem cs100 und deinem lrs zufrieden? stehen bei mir beide auch noch auf der wunschliste


----------



## Yousef (2. November 2009)

3 2 1 Meins...






LG


----------



## Popeye34 (2. November 2009)

*


momgarbe schrieb:



			Hi,

Ich nehme an dass du dich auf das Herstellergewicht bei der 9mm-Gabel beziehst. Ist die Fox Gabel in der Realität wirklich so leicht? Hast du sie mal gewogen? 

Danke und beste Grüsse
momgarbe
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Hallo,
selber habe ich die Gabel leider noch nicht gewogen , aber ich greife auf ein Bild vom Light-Bikes Forum zu (Gabel auf Waage
-ungekürzt!)...... DANKE "grey hound" 




grey hound schrieb:


> wer hätte das gedacht: fox geht auch in leicht !
> 
> F 120 RLC FIT Modell 2010 für Standard Spanner, Schaftlänge ungekürzt 265mm out of the box
> abgelängt dann ~ 1460g


----------



## Renn Maus (3. November 2009)

Optisch geil.
Technisch nix besonderes, aber so würde ichs auch fahren.
Darf ich dich fragen, was das Bike so gekostet hat?
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Clemens (3. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Nicolai Helius RC...
> 
> ...





Schöner Rahmen und edle Parts, nur etwas zu viel dominantes weiss! Die Zugführung zum Gabellockout solltest Du noch mal überdenken - vorm Steuerrohr wäre wohl besser. 

Mich würde zudem mal das Gewicht (ist Größe S oder?)  interessieren, da bei mir auch ein RC auf den Aufbau wartet.


Grüsse Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (3. November 2009)

Bei den Magura-Gabeln ist es so, dass die Gabeln an der Gabelkrone bestimmte Bohrungen haben für den LockOut.  Das ist schon richtig so. Wird ähnlich wie bei V-Brakes mit so einem metallröhrchen unten verlegt und dann hoch


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> wie bist du denn mit deinem cs100 und deinem lrs zufrieden? stehen bei mir beide auch noch auf der wunschliste



Der Polar ist ganz in Ordnung, hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht im Stich gelassen, wenn ich mir mal einen neuen hole dann aber mit Höhenmeter.

Zum LRS kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen, läuft wie am ersten Tag. Schönes Freilaufgeräusch und 1391g schwer. Aufgebaut vom Felix.


----------



## momgarbe (3. November 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> selber habe ich die Gabel leider noch nicht gewogen , aber ich greife auf ein Bild vom Light-Bikes Forum zu (Gabel auf Waage
> -ungekürzt!)...... DANKE "grey hound"



danke für die Infos! Ich hab noch gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Fox seit kurzem so leichte 32 hat.


----------



## Northern lite (3. November 2009)

zwei identische Felgen und ne schwarze Kurbel mit roten Kettenblattschrauben würden das Helius für mich perfekt machen


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen und edle Parts, nur etwas zu viel dominantes weiss! Die Zugführung zum Gabellockout solltest Du noch mal überdenken - vorm Steuerrohr wäre wohl besser.





			
				Groudon schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Magura-Gabeln ist es so, dass die Gabeln an der Gabelkrone bestimmte Bohrungen haben für den LockOut.  Das ist schon richtig so. Wird ähnlich wie bei V-Brakes mit so einem metallröhrchen unten verlegt und dann hoch



wie Groudon schon richtig festgestellt hat, geht es nicht anders. Außerdem hat die Gabel keinen Lenkerlockout. Die Fernbedienung ist nur für die Federwegsverstellung. Lockout habe ich nur von der Gabel aus. Sonst müsste ich noch so einen Zug verlegen.



> Mich würde zudem mal das Gewicht (ist Größe S oder?)  interessieren, da bei mir auch ein RC auf den Aufbau wartet.



ja ist Größe S. 2010er Modell mit 100/120mm Federweg. Abgebildet mit 120/120mm Federweg 



			
				Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> zwei identische Felgen und ne schwarze Kurbel mit roten Kettenblattschrauben würden das Helius für mich perfekt machen



Das vorderrad ist nur übergangsweise drin. Ich habe bereits ein Tune King Vorderrad mit der selben Konfiguration ( Sapim CX-Ray, rote Speichennippel, ZTR 355 ) bestellt. Das ist auch das was mich bisher noch am meisten stört. Außerdem werden noch roteloxierte KCNC Schnellspanner ab der nächsten Ausfahrt mit an Bord sein. 

Das mit der Kurbel ist richtig. Die wird wohl noch so über den Winter am Bike verbleiben und ich habe bereits darüber nachgedacht, sie im Frühjahr im selben rot wie die anderen Teile eloxieren zu lassen. Was haltet ihr davon ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Northern lite (3. November 2009)

ne rot eloxierte Kurbel könnte too much  sein....


...aber ich kann mich natürlich täuschen


----------



## chri55 (3. November 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ne rot eloxierte Kurbel könnte too much  sein....



definitiv. und wieder fällt ein Nicolai dem Extralove-Wahnsinn zum Opfer. 

naja, noch können wir verhindern. also: bitte nicht, schwarze Kurbel und gut. sonst schick.


----------



## dragon07 (3. November 2009)

Hi
@ Jackass1987 sehr sehr schönes Helius hast du den Rahmen gewogen? 
Falls ja was wiegt der Rahmen und welche Größe ist das ?
Die Kurbel würde ich auch gegen eine schwarze tauschen.

Grüße Ike


----------



## NoBseHz (3. November 2009)

bei der Durin is das so mitm Lockoutzug


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. November 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> @ Jackass1987 sehr sehr schönes Helius hast du den Rahmen gewogen?
> Falls ja was wiegt der Rahmen und welche Größe ist das ?
> Die Kurbel würde ich auch gegen eine schwarze tauschen.
> ...



Hallo, 

ist ne S. Hab mit ner Hängewaage mit Steuersatz und Dämpfer 2,75kg gewogen. Ist kein Leichtgewicht. Das ist man aber von Nicolai gewohnt...

Mfg Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (3. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist ne S. Hab mit ner Hängewaage mit Steuersatz und Dämpfer 2,75kg gewogen. Ist kein Leichtgewicht. Das ist man aber von Nicolai gewohnt...
> 
> Mfg Erik !





Mein Frameset ist in gleicher Größe gute 200 Gramm (incl. Acros Steuersatz und DT-XR-Dämpfer, allerdings nur das Rahmendreieck gepulvert) leichter. Hat Nicolai so eine Streuung?


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. November 2009)

Hallo,

das Pulvern macht schon viel aus. 200g sind nicht ungewöhnlich. Lass noch nen Messfehler von 50g dazu kommen. Dann passt das schon ganz gut..

Das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes liegt jetzt bei 10,8kg. Ist das neue Laufrad und ein paar Kleinigkeiten da werde ich mich bei 10,5kg einfinden. Das ist akzeptabel bei 120mm Federweg.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Clemens (3. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Pulvern macht schon viel aus. 200g sind nicht ungewöhnlich. Lass noch nen Messfehler von 50g dazu kommen. Dann passt das schon ganz gut..
> 
> ...



150 Gramm weniger kann passen, der XR-Carbon Dämpfer ist leichter, der Rest resultiert aus dem eloxierten Hinterbau. 10,5 Kg werde ich aber dennoch nicht schaffen...

Gruss Clemens


----------



## tramalvshaldol (3. November 2009)

So hier meine Cooma mit neuen Teilen!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2009)

sieht eher nach tour aus.


----------



## tramalvshaldol (3. November 2009)

naya wiegt jetzt 10,078 Gramm und wird nicht für tour genutzt!


----------



## Slow (3. November 2009)

Zum Zoulou: Wenn der Fahrer groß ist, wird es schwierig eine nicht zu krasse Sattelüberhöhung zu bekommen, die von der Optik schick ist. Von daher kann ichs auch verstehen.

Aber ich finde Sattel und Vorbau trotzdem viel zu wuchtig für das Rad. Ansonsten sehr schönes Rad! 
Und die Zoulous sind für das Geld echt wunderbare Rahmen!


Zum Nicolai: Ich bin kein Weiß-Fan, aber selbst das viele weiß finde ich nicht zu viel und sehr stimmig! 
Nur wenn man so konsequent auf weiß trimmt, sollte man eben die Felgenaufkleber entfernen und die Pedale ändern. ;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. November 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Zum Nicolai: Ich bin kein Weiß-Fan, aber selbst das viele weiß finde ich nicht zu viel und sehr stimmig!
> Nur wenn man so konsequent auf weiß trimmt, sollte man eben die Felgenaufkleber entfernen und die Pedale ändern. ;-)



Ein anderes Pedal kommt nicht in Frage. Die Triple Ti sind mit 170g so schön leicht und funktionieren dafür erstaunlich gut. Sie haben trotz Weiß-Wahn Sonderstatus 

Vorne sind bald die selben Felgenaufkleber drauf wie hinten. Meiner Meinung nach passen die ganz gut ins Gesamtkonzept.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## dragon07 (4. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist ne S. Hab mit ner Hängewaage mit Steuersatz und Dämpfer 2,75kg gewogen. Ist kein Leichtgewicht. Das ist man aber von Nicolai gewohnt...
> 
> Mfg Erik !



Hi

Ist aber Ok, Gewicht ist nicht alles.
Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2009)

tramalvshaldol schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 175385So hier meine Cooma mit neuen Teilen!



irgend was passt da so gar net mit der geometrie... mach mal ein gescheites bild von der seite, wo das rad halbwegs eben steht. 
ich tippe ja mal auf zu lange gabel.
null ueberhoehung ist definitiv tour


----------



## hellmachine (4. November 2009)

finde ich auch. ausser, das der mittelweg eine kurbel mit rotem spider wäre oder rotem kettenblatt ;-)
das wäre schon optisch reitvoll.


your enemy schrieb:


> definitiv. und wieder fällt ein Nicolai dem Extralove-Wahnsinn zum Opfer.
> 
> naja, noch können wir verhindern. also: bitte nicht, schwarze Kurbel und gut. sonst schick.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2009)

Das cooma sieht sehr gtu aus, aber ich finde weisse nokons passen überhaupt net, warum hast du keine roten genommen?


----------



## Sunset (4. November 2009)

weil´s gerade passt:






- Spacerturm ist bereits verschwunden
- Reifen wurden "überarbeitet" HR -> RaRa 2,25 / VR -> RoRo 2,25


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2009)

Welche Rahmenhöhe mjit welchem horiz. Oberrohrmessung ist das denn?


----------



## Sunset (4. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenhöhe mjit welchem horiz. Oberrohrmessung ist das denn?



21" - oberrohr müsste ich erst mal messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. November 2009)

mhm ... suche nämlich ncoh einen schwarzen, leichten, günstigen schwarzen Rahmen und bin da auch auf den ZouLou gestoßen (kann man die schriftzüge entfernen?)


----------



## Sunset (4. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm ... suche nämlich ncoh einen schwarzen, leichten, günstigen schwarzen Rahmen und bin da auch auf den ZouLou gestoßen (kann man die schriftzüge entfernen?)



schriftzüge kann man relativ schnell und problemlos entfernen. aktuell ist auch nur noch das zoulou bei mir zu sehen...

der rahmen ist gut, schwarz und günstig aber nicht gerade leichtbau. eher obere mittelklasse. 
meiner wog mit leitungshalter 1630g


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2009)

das gewicht ist mit erstml zweitrangig  da ich Schüler bin soll mein Bike in erster Linie funktional, aber optisch harmonisch werden (was hoffentlich Ende 2010 geschafft ist) ^^

zudem kann ich erstmal bei mir ein paar Kilo "leichtbau" betreiben ^^ und 1600gr sind sicher auch nochmal 300-400 weniger als mein aktueller 

aber hübsch ... wenn es den 19"er noch mit einer Oberrohr von ca. 585mm gibt (hori) bin ich dabei =)


----------



## ScottErda (4. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> das gewicht ist mit erstml zweitrangig  da ich Schüler bin soll mein Bike in erster Linie funktional, aber optisch harmonisch werden (was hoffentlich Ende 2010 geschafft ist) ^^
> 
> zudem kann ich erstmal bei mir ein paar Kilo "leichtbau" betreiben ^^ und 1600gr sind sicher auch nochmal 300-400 weniger als mein aktueller
> 
> aber hübsch ... wenn es den 19"er noch mit einer Oberrohr von ca. 585mm gibt (hori) bin ich dabei =)



Hab auch vor mir den Zoulou Rahmen zu holen.
Werd ihn mir nächsten Monat vom Weihnachtsgeld leisten : )

Die Teile dafür hab ich hier schon liegen.
Antrieb und Schaltung komplett XT und ne Fox F32 RLC 100mm Gabel von 2008. LRS = Crossride von Mavic.

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Sattelstütze?!


Wie groß seit ihr denn?! 
Ich bin 1,87 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm.

Reicht da der 19 Zoll Rahmen?!
Ich hatte vorher einen 21 Zoll Müsing Offroad Lite Rahmen, aber denke das mit ner Nummer kleiner eine sportlichere Sitzposition entsteht.


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2009)

Sattelstütze dürfe 31.6 sein.

Ich würde gerne den 19" fahren ... aber bräuchte ein 590er Oberrohr horizontal ca. ... werde ne 100er Magura Odur fahren und ebenfalls den Crossride LRS dazu XT/SLX Schaltungsmix mit Honekurbel


----------



## Pupo (4. November 2009)

So und jetzt auch noch mein Zouluo.

Ich habe es mit einem Buget von ca. 1100 Euro aufgebaut, ist sich schön ausgegangen. Fertig ist es aber noch nicht, kann ein Bike überhaupt "fertig" sein?? 

Als nächstes kommt noch eine leichtere Sattelstüze.







Lg
Pupo


PS: jetzt sind natürlich schon die Winterreifen drauf


----------



## tramalvshaldol (4. November 2009)

hier mal nen schärferes größeres Bild:





maddda schrieb:


> Das cooma sieht sehr gtu aus, aber ich finde weisse nokons passen überhaupt net, warum hast du keine roten genommen?



ach ich fand die weißen schick früher oder später folgen noch mehr weisse Teile....

@SCottErda also ich bin 170cm und der 19er Rahmen is mir eher zu groß als zu klein bei 187 würde ich auf jeden Fall nen Größeren nehmen!


----------



## rboncube (4. November 2009)

tramalvshaldol schrieb:


> hier mal nen schärferes größeres Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



19er Rahmen bei 1,70? Und dann noch ne versetzte Sattelstütze und nen langen Vorbau? Deine Körperproportationen möchte ich mal sehen

Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## tramalvshaldol (4. November 2009)

Der Vorbau is nen 100mm der is jetzt nicht übermässig lang. und ja die Stütze muss ich gestehn is dran gelandet weil es mir optisch besser gefällt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2009)

> Der Vorbau is nen 100mm der is jetzt nicht übermässig lang. und ja die Stütze muss ich gestehn is dran gelandet weil es mir optisch besser gefällt.


Ich hoffe, Du wächst noch.

@ Sunset: Gefällt mir. Eines der stimmigsten Räder seit langem. Man sieht mal wieder, daß man auch mit relativ günstigen Teilen ein klasse Rad bauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2009)

das sitzposition/geometrie passt OPTISCH gar net!
die gabel ist zu lang, der rahmen zu hoch, der lenker zu hoch und der sattel zu weit hinten... sieht optisch echt seeeehr komsich aus...

aber wichtig ist das du mit klar kommst. 
aber ne gekroepfte stuetze zu montieren, nur weil sie optisch besser aussieht,... das muss man au erstmal verstehen 

ps.: erinnert mich irgend wie an radball fahrraeder, die sitzen aehnlich drauf


----------



## Sunset (5. November 2009)

@Groudon + @ScottErda macht euch doch einfach mal die arbeit und schaut hier ins datenblatt.

http://www.zoulou-bikes.com/bikepictures/cooma.pdf

ihr werdet dann ganz schnell sehen, dass wahrscheinlich keiner von euch (vor allem ScottErda) mit einem 19" zurecht kommen werdet.
die geometrie ist nicht gerade deeer bringer. aber wie bereits erwähnt, stimmt das P/L verhältniss!


----------



## corfrimor (5. November 2009)

Da hast Du mal recht! Die Geometrie ist merkwürdig. Paßt eigentlich nur, wenn man im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper extrem lange Beine hat oder auf 130mm Vorbauten steht.


----------



## Tundra HT (5. November 2009)

Habe heute bei dem geilen Wetter ein paar nette Fotos gemacht. Mußte den neuen Lrs testen. Konnte das Gewicht vom Fully um krasse 240gr. drücken .









Jetzt sind mir nur noch die Bremse, die Pedale und das blau des Rahmens ein Dorn im Auge.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2009)

hm ... was nptzt mir der günstige preis des rahmens wenn er eine scheiß optische geometrie hat -.- da spar ich lieber noch bissl ...


----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2009)

... mein frosch ... 10,8 kg ...


----------



## SingleLight (5. November 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Jetzt sind mir nur noch die Bremse, die Pedale und das blau des Rahmens ein Dorn im Auge.
> Gruß Jan



Das Bild ist echt super

Das Blau am Rahmen finde ich sogar gut, weil es so nicht langweilig ist!
Pedale gehen sicher leicht, Bremsen sagst Du ja selber Ansonsten
ein schönes Bike, nur ich weiß aber nicht ob ich mir da genau diese Federgabel
rein machen würde, die passt doch eher an einem HT?! Egal! Weiter machen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Echinopsis (5. November 2009)

Schönes Rad, gefällt mir gut, auch oder gerade mit dem blauen Rahmen.

Die Skareb war bei den F9 Serie, hatte in meinem 04er auch eine Skareb Super. Da die ziemlich ausgelutscht und mir insgesamt zu weich war, habe ich sie diesen Sommer gegen eine aktuelle SID getauscht, hat sich gelohnt.

Gruß Tine


----------



## Tundra HT (5. November 2009)

@singlelight/echinopsis
Danke!
Die Gabel bleibt vorerst einmal bestehen, bei meinem Gewicht hält sich der flex beim bremsen noch im Rahmen (60kg). Hab mich schon so an die Skarebs gewöhnt.
Bremse wird wohl die Formula RX werden (schwarz rot) und die Pedale mal wieder Xpedos wie bei meinen Wölfen, man bin ich ein Gewohnheitstier.
Vom Gewicht möchte ich so bei 10,5Kg landen (momentan 11,13). Aber alles ganz langsam, muß noch andere Projekte stemmen (neues Auto usw).
Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (6. November 2009)

Mein Zweitrad :


----------



## maddda (6. November 2009)

Mhh sieht gut aus...
 Warum steht der sattel schräg oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2009)

jetzt erzähl nur noch dass man mit der sattelstellung gut fährt. 

ist der rahmen vielleicht ne nummer zu klein?


----------



## Christian Back (6. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt erzähl nur noch dass man mit der sattelstellung gut fährt.
> 
> ist der rahmen vielleicht ne nummer zu klein?



Is doch ein Damensattel. Voll befriedigend...


----------



## corfrimor (6. November 2009)

@ trek 6500 und @ scott scale10

Ich finde beide Räder gut, etwas Farbe kann angesichts der vielen schwarzen, grauen und weißen Räder wirklich nicht schaden. Nur die Pedale würde ich in die jeweils nächste Hecke schmeißen.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Ist das in der Flasche am grünen Radon eigentlich ein dunkles Hefeweizen?


----------



## hardflipper (6. November 2009)

Der Sattel sieht aus als wäre er im Ars#h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (6. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Der Sattel sieht aus als wäre er im Ars#h.



Richtig erkannt der Sattel ist im Ar***!!!Ich hatte vor guten zwei Wochen einen Unfall mit einem meiner anderen Räder(der Sattel ist das einzige Überbleibsel von diesem Rad  ) und  da sich der Verursacher bis jetzt weigert zu zahlen, ist dieser Sattel dran.


Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (6. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt erzähl nur noch dass man mit der sattelstellung gut fährt.
> 
> ist der rahmen vielleicht ne nummer zu klein?



Rahmen passt genau!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2009)

ok, dachte nur ...
sattel auf stütze mit versatz ganz hinten und langer positiver vorbau mit vielen spacern darunter.


----------



## hardflipper (6. November 2009)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt der Sattel ist im Ar***!!!Ich hatte vor guten zwei Wochen einen Unfall mit einem meiner anderen Räder(der Sattel ist das einzige Überbleibsel von diesem Rad  ) und  da sich der Verursacher bis jetzt weigert zu zahlen, ist dieser Sattel dran.
> 
> 
> Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen



Ich finde es sieht ganz gut aus. Vielleicht noch den Vorbau drehen und die unschönen Flaschenhalter tauschen. 

Der Sattel sieht aus, als hätte ein Otti Fischer mal drauf Platz genommen.


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2009)

Die Sattelstellung ist ja pervers.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. November 2009)

@corfrimor : ...in der flasche ist lauwarmer zitronentee- kicher ... und die pedale sind davtus - super grip, super leicht , schöne optik- wie ich finde .... DIE bleiben mit sicherheit dran !!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2009)

hobby-pedal-sammlung


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (7. November 2009)

@k_star: Der Vorbau wird aufjedenfall gedreht und zum Thema viele Spacer kann ich nur sagen, dass der Steuersatz relativ hoch baut.

@hardflipper:Welcher Flaschenhalter würde den ins Konzept passen?

@nopain: Die neuen Pedale liegen schon bereit!Evtl. solltest du mal deine Räder im Thread posten,da diese ja "perfekt" sind


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2009)

1. hab ich sie schon gepostet.
2. perfekt sind sie nicht, nur dem einsatz gebiet (xc racing) angemessen
3. fuer MICH perfekt

on popular demand:


----------



## maddda (7. November 2009)

Das Cube gefällt mir total gut...Schlicht, schön und Leicht
Ich wunder mich gerade wie gut sonne Lefty an nem Cube aussehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2009)

ist voll geil... das ist endlich ne gabel die in den fetten carbon rahmen von der dicke passt  alles andere sieht nach spielzeug aus


----------



## eightball28 (7. November 2009)

das neue Winterrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2009)

winterrad?  dekadent 

standart halt aber gut


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

nopain-nogain ein Fully ist für mich nicht für xc geeignet.


eightball schönes "Winterrad"


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2009)

ok,... kein 1-2h xc (oder wenige) aber ich zaehle ein 24h rennen auch dazu... sry


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

Fährst du 24H Rennen mit deinem Fully?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2009)

wenn solo dann ja.
in finale ligure packst du das sonst nicht. der ruecken bringt dich nach ~4h um  (spreche aus erfahrung und bin nur 29).
DAS ist eine richtige geile xc strecke... knapp unter offenburg


----------



## Domme02 (7. November 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> das neue Winterrad


wenn das nur das Winterrad ist, würde ich gerne mal das Rennbike sehen.


----------



## Joscha (7. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> wenn das nur das Winterrad ist, würde ich gerne mal das Rennbike sehen.



und ich das stadt rad ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (7. November 2009)

Das Stevens finde ich nicht so schön, aber nette Muschi


----------



## eightball28 (7. November 2009)

Die Muschi ist ein ER


----------



## Kaprado (7. November 2009)

Polly sagt sie steht auf Schwarze.


----------



## ]:-> (7. November 2009)

> das neue Winterrad


aus Plastik damit's ned rostet, passt doch


----------



## Echinopsis (7. November 2009)

Hey Joscha,

hast du mal ein Foto von deiner neuen Rakete? Würde hier doch gut passen.

Gruß Tine


----------



## hardflipper (7. November 2009)

Der Thread ist langsam für die Katz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (7. November 2009)

So, der Takken von vorn und mit frisch gerupften Vogel. Passt gut mit Polly


----------



## dragon07 (7. November 2009)

Dörte und Kailer  sagen sie stehen auf Polly.






grüße Ike


----------



## eightball28 (7. November 2009)

aber ob Polly da mit macht?????


----------



## Fouquet (7. November 2009)

Meine ultimative Waffe!!!

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/4/1/1/0/_/thumb/012.JPG?0

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/4/1/1/0/_/thumb/001.JPG?0

http://si13l.mtb-news.de/forum/images/editor/insertimage.gif


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. November 2009)

Was sollen die Fahrradbilder hier im Katzenthread?


----------



## eightball28 (7. November 2009)

Vorallem sind die soooooooooooo rießig.


----------



## corfrimor (7. November 2009)

Fouquet schrieb:


> Meine ultimative Waffe!!!



Wieso "Waffe"? Wirfst Du das Rad nach Deinen Konkurrenten, oder schlägst Du sie damit?


----------



## Joscha (7. November 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hey Joscha,
> 
> hast du mal ein Foto von deiner neuen Rakete? Würde hier doch gut passen.
> 
> Gruß Tine




ne hab kein foto , müsste mal eins machen wobei ich eh grad in tuning plannungen bin.

ps: posten wir jetzt alle katzen hier?





*mitmacht*


----------



## hardflipper (7. November 2009)




----------



## eightball28 (7. November 2009)

scheint ja so,
übrigens auch ne hübsche Mietzekatse

hier noch der Rest meiner Bande



 Frieda R.I.P.



 Kasimir

und der Filius




so das solls nun aber auch gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (7. November 2009)

hee leute... NEHMT WENIGER VON DEM ZEUG!!!


----------



## Tundra HT (7. November 2009)

Ich steh auf Muschis!


----------



## ]:-> (7. November 2009)

was geht denn jetzt ab 
hab ich da nen neuen trend verpasst


----------



## Scalpi (7. November 2009)

Hmm jetzt ich hab ich echt Hunger, aber auch als Nabenreiniger sind diese Viehcher gut geeignet .


----------



## Popeye34 (7. November 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> das neue Winterrad



Für den Sommer gibt's ein Stomp?


----------



## Lion77 (7. November 2009)

Er





Sie





Meine Süssen!!!!
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/2/8/3/9/_/large/05112009007.jpg


----------



## Popeye34 (8. November 2009)

BITTE AUFHÖREN!! WO IST DER ADMIN


----------



## eightball28 (8. November 2009)

nein, das Stomp hat sich erledigt. Ist nix für mich.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. November 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> BITTE AUFHÖREN!! WO IST DER ADMIN



Hey, immer ruhig... 

Ein bisschen Spaß muß sein, das legt sich auch ohne Löschorgien und ist doch mal eine nette Auflockerung zwischendrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2009)

ok hat jetzt jeder sein haustier gepostet? DANKE 

und jetzt wieder bikes und kommentare dazu!


----------



## eightball28 (8. November 2009)

stell doch zum 28. mal deine zwei Hobel rein


----------



## SingleLight (8. November 2009)




----------



## Gottsfeld (8. November 2009)

Wenn ihr doch wenigstens die Gewichte mitgepostet hättet


----------



## Scalpi (8. November 2009)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Wenn ihr doch wenigstens die Gewichte mitgepostet hättet



...oder in paar Tuning-Ideen , zB. bei den Geiern - die Farbkombo gefällt mir nicht so gut - einfarbig würden Sie besser aussehen


----------



## Clemens (8. November 2009)

ist die Katze gesund, freud sich mein Hund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2009)

Einfach nur absolut großartig.


----------



## dragon07 (8. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> ist die Katze gesund, freud sich mein Hund...



Sehr schones Rocky 
Gewicht?
Grüße Ike


----------



## Triturbo (8. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## hardflipper (8. November 2009)

Das Rocky ist geil!!! 

Wäre die Gabel glänzend schwarz, wäre es noch besser!!!

Edit: Rizer muss noch weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2009)

schlicht und wunderschoen! 
nur fuer meinen geschmack haette ich nen flatbar dran...

aber: extrem JUMMY!


----------



## steve81 (8. November 2009)

Wird noch einiges getauscht, Spacerturm kommt auch noch weg, war die erste Ausfahrt...


----------



## Popeye34 (8. November 2009)

Das Giant (Anthem X2?) ist Farblich Wunderschön, auch die Geo gefällt! Wie fährt es sich, und was sagt die Waage, 12?


----------



## steve81 (8. November 2009)

Ja, ist ein X2.
Fährt sich herrvoragend.
Habe es leider noch nicht wiegen können, Giant gibt 11,8 kg ohne Pedale an, könnte hinkommen.
Der Rahmen soll ca. 2,3 kg mit Dämpfer wiegen, hat also Potenzial!


----------



## hardflipper (8. November 2009)

Da sitzt ja meine Oma sportlicher auf dem Rad als der Giant Fahrer es tut...


----------



## Gorth (8. November 2009)

Clemens, hast Du das Rocky reaktiviert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (9. November 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> Clemens, hast Du das Rocky reaktiviert?



no, ist ein älteres Foto. Der Frame hängt nach wie vor bei mir im Arbeitszimmer an der Wand. Wollte ihn eigentlich für kommende Saison wieder aufbauen, aber dann ist mir zufällig ein Nicolai Helius RC in die Quere gekommen (Pics kommende Woche).


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2009)

so schoen es ist,... raeder posten die es gar nimmer gibt finde ich net soo...


----------



## steve81 (9. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Da sitzt ja meine Oma sportlicher auf dem Rad als der Giant Fahrer es tut...




Wer ist nochmal am Samstag die ganze Zeit tropfend neben mir hergefahren?


----------



## Gorth (9. November 2009)

Ich krieg einfach kein hochwertiges Bild vom Rad hin. Daher zwei Teaser, wenn sowas nicht erwünscht ist, kurz bescheidsagen, dann nehm ich es raus...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. November 2009)

"Ist ne Sonderanfertigung" :





nicht meins ... "schüttel"


----------



## Joscha (9. November 2009)

wooot????

nicht wirklich oder??


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2009)

meine fresse!!!
und aus der lefty macht der spontan ne righty!


----------



## eberleko (9. November 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> "Ist ne Sonderanfertigung" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum????


----------



## morph027 (9. November 2009)

Wie lang hält die Bremsaufnahme das aus?  Die arme Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2009)

ich glaub mal net lange... wenn es haelt, dann nur weil es ne kleien scheibe ist... am besten noch aluschrauben rein... dann ueberlebt es wenigstens die gabel


----------



## Sunset (9. November 2009)

*da fällt man doch vom glauben ab!!!* 

dachte, ich hab schon alles gesehen...


----------



## morph027 (9. November 2009)

Naja, ist kein neues Thema, hat man immer mal wieder ne Manitougabel mit rumfahren sehen.


----------



## ScottErda (9. November 2009)

Das ist das Problem, wenn Leute NULL Ahnung haben, beim Versender ihr Bike bestellen und meinen die Endmontage selber durchführen zu können.

Edit: Beim nochmaligen Betrachen ist mir zusätzlich noch die Kettenlinie aufgefallen - vorne kleines Kettenblatt / hinten kleines Ritzel
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## erkan1984 (9. November 2009)

das sowas mit baumarkträder geht kenn ich ja, aber mit, ich sag jetzt mal "mittel" bis "wertigen" rädern ist auch mir neu.
schade um die schöne und auch Teure gabel.
Hobbybiker halt. Da sieht man, dass nicht jeder beim Versender kaufen sollte


----------



## ScottErda (9. November 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Hobbybiker halt. Da sieht man, dass nicht jeder beim Versender kaufen sollte



Hobbybiker ist glaub ich das falsche Wort. Ich denke das es sicherlich genug Hobbybiker gibt, die wissen wie man ein Bike ordentlich montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. November 2009)

Hahaha, eine ordentliche Bremsung und die Bremse macht einen Abflug. Wahnsinn, wie weit sind Versenderbikes denn vormontiert? Hast den Kerl wenigstens darauf hingewiesen?
Ist ja lebensgefährlich.

Bin auch "Hobbybiker", aber sowa swürd ich nicht schaffen. Das sieht man aufn ersten Blick, dass das physikalisch nicht ok ist,  weil bei jeder Brremsung die Bremse von der Gabel weggedrückt wird.


----------



## DerEismann (9. November 2009)

Aber guckt doch mal genau hin....
eine andere Stellung der Gabel gibt die 
Länge der Bremsleitung doch auch nicht her ;-)


----------



## ScottErda (9. November 2009)

Eigentlich muss man bei einem Versenderbike nur noch den Vorbau gerade drehen und fest ziehen, sowie Räder rein und ab gehts.

Aber hier sieht die Bremsleitung echt extrem kurz aus.


----------



## Gorth (9. November 2009)

Hauptsache Startnummer vorne drauf


----------



## hhninja81 (9. November 2009)

Herlich Ich stelle mir gerade die Blicke der anderen Biker vor....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. November 2009)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Aber guckt doch mal genau hin....
> eine andere Stellung der Gabel gibt die
> Länge der Bremsleitung doch auch nicht her ;-)



Hey, ihr habt da echt nen scharfen Blick. Hätt ich frühestens nächste Woche bemerkt. Wahnsinn, das Radl


----------



## Joscha (9. November 2009)

da könnte man fast vermuten er hat die gabel "absichtlich" so eingebaut damit er die bremse "dran" bekommt....

wirklich sehr traurig das ganze...


----------



## hardflipper (9. November 2009)

Noch viel geiler ist, dass am Red Bull ne Startnummer hängt. 

Edit... hat schon vor mir einer bemerkt. Aber mit Brücke vorne sieht die DT Gabel gleich besser aus.


----------



## Jurek (9. November 2009)

haha, das heißt er fährt so ein rennen !?!?
lol
___________________
 Verkaufe  Crankbrothers Joplin R 30,9mm
bei ebay:http://cgi.ebay.de/Crank-Brothers-jo...item19b773212b


----------



## müsing (9. November 2009)

die gabel so einzubauen macht ja auch sinn. man sitzt aufrechter und kann den schnellspanner ohne probleme auf der linken seite zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (9. November 2009)

kürzerer Radstand = wendiger


----------



## Flanschbob (9. November 2009)

ich glaub die leitung sieht nur so kurz, weil de die überall mit kabelbindern festgemacht hat.

aber das kann eig gar nicht wahr sein, dass der so fährt. ich hab zum spaß auch mal ne gabel umgedreht, das war fast nicht mehr fahrbar. beim einlenken zog sich der lenker selbst weiter zur seite.
das muss einfach jeder merken. kann ja nicht sein, dass der denkt "die brücke muss immer nach vorne. ok isse, thema abgeschlossen. fährt sich komisch, aber is ja auch nur nen billiges versenderrad."

und ich dachte bevor man ne startnummer kriegt guckt sich einer kurz das rad an.


----------



## canno-range (9. November 2009)

Da der vordere Bremshebel normalerweise links sitzt, sollte die Leitungslänge schon für die "Linksmontage" der Bremse ausreichen. Wirklich unglaublich, dass jemand mit sowas fährt! Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass man so auch nur halbwegs vernünftig geradeaus fahren kann.


----------



## Groudon (9. November 2009)

zumal die Gabel doch auch nicht die steifeste ist wie man so hört ... dann noch sorum eingebaut


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. November 2009)

Dazu noch nen komisches Schutzblech zweisch oberen Sitzstreben und Sattelrohr und keinen Kettenstrebenschutz, eine Impotenzsattelposition und eine durch die Gabel verkorkste Geo, klasse wie man so fahren kann, war das wenistens so ein 150 Kilo Mensch, stilecht zu der Leichtbaugabel?

Doch selbst wenn es beim Versender gekauft ist, ist es doch im Katalog und in den Bedienungsanleitungen sicher anders abgebildet...

Edit: passend dazu... http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=304


----------



## dre (9. November 2009)

spitzenklaase finde ich aber auch das silberne Bike, das am Schuppen lehnt.
Riesige Barends und einen Fernsehsessel auf die Sattelstütze geschraubt.


----------



## Jurek (9. November 2009)

aber, wenn er immer so fährt





dann hat er doch wieder die perfekte kontrolle ?!?!?
er brauch dazu halt noch so`ne Schaltung , aber was solls is eh ein scheiß rad





______________________
*Verkaufe  Crankbrothers Joplin R 30,9mm
bei ebay:*http://cgi.ebay.de/Crank-Brothers-jo...item19b773212b


----------



## scapin-biker (9. November 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> *da fällt man doch vom glauben ab!!!*
> 
> dachte, ich hab schon alles gesehen...



Unwahrscheinlich,.... was es alles für Vollpfosten gibt. 

Leute, ....das glaub ich nicht. Das muß ein Fake sein.

Ich mein, das sieht man doch das da etwas nicht stimmen kann !!!


----------



## Lapierrer (9. November 2009)

Also ich hab sowas mit der verdrehten Gabel schon mal in Frammersbach bei der Transgermany an einem Stand eines nahmhaften Schaltungsherstellers gesehen.

Hab die Schrauber dann mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht und gefragt ob das so richtig sei

Der hat dann sofort nen Inbus geholt und das mal schnell rumgedreht!
War denen ganz schön peinlich!

Gruß Lapierrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (9. November 2009)

Hatte nicht mal sogar die BIKE die (damals) neue R7 falschrum montiert und ihr dann sehr schlechte Eigenschaften im Testbericht zugesprochen?


----------



## singlestoph (9. November 2009)

so gesehen , der typ hat ausgesagt schon ne ganze weile so ......................


----------



## Kaprado (9. November 2009)

wow, es gibt da echt noch mehr von.


----------



## Joscha (9. November 2009)

aufhöreeeennnn....


----------



## Hänschen (9. November 2009)

Man sieht doch das die Gabel falsch eingebaut ist, verstehe gar nicht wie man so rumfahren kann.


----------



## Unrest (9. November 2009)

WIR sehen das.
WIR können auch sehen, dass der Sattel recht unergonomisch eingestellt ist.
WIR sehen auch, dass der Schaft nicht "anständig" abgelängt ist.

Das sieht aber der 0815-Genussbiker nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2009)

Ihr habt doch alle keine AHnung, die sind doch richtig!


----------



## Domme02 (9. November 2009)

Gibt es schon einen Thread der solche "Bike-Missgeburten" zeigt? Wenn nicht, muss er sofort eröffnet werden.
Das hier ist leider der Cross-Country Bikes Thread.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2009)

da bin ich fuer so in der art: "neulich am radstaender/auf tour"


----------



## sporty (9. November 2009)

Dank Roseausverkauf wurde es jetzt eine r-7 mrd in der 80mm Version für das Astro :


----------



## Sahnie (10. November 2009)

Du hast die Gabel falsch herum drin!


----------



## Lion77 (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meine fresse!!!
> und aus der lefty macht der spontan ne righty!


 
Ja du hast als erster von uns allen ne Lefty am non cd-bike. Held Wir huldigen dir...!!! Gut das du Pionierarbeit geleistet hast mit nem 1,8tel Gabelschaft von wahren Pionieren...
Halt dich doch einfach mal 2 Wochen raus hier.
Aber stimmt schon, geht ja nich. Hast ja sonst anscheinend niemanden, der dir Respekt zollt.....upsss sry!!!!
Maulst ja sogar schon im Cube Unterforum rum, weil sich die Leute dort gepflegt und nett unterhalten...

Der Verstand jagt Dich, aber Du bist schneller!!!
Oh Mann.....


Lion...


----------



## Lion77 (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so schoen es ist,... raeder posten die es gar nimmer gibt finde ich net soo...


 
Wayn interessierts...........
Niemanden zum quatschen oder was......


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

***


----------



## Scalpi (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> geh sterben!



..trefft Euch doch mal auf nen Qicky das beruhigt


----------



## David_B (10. November 2009)

Sind gerade Schulferien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

ne, der typ geht mir auf den sa**. erst motzt er rum wie doof, beleidigt...  und dann fraegt er in ner pm, was ich den an seinem strike anderst machen wuerde und unterhaelt sich normal... der ist doch schizzo... naja... welcome to my igno.

sry fuer den ausraster, ich nimm ihn raus.


----------



## Lady_K (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> geh sterben!


 
...Wie kann man nur Menschen auffordern "sterben zu gehen"?? Sehr niveaulos! Nimm die Antworten doch einfach mal sportlich!! 
...Oder besser noch: Junge, konzentriere Dich lieber auf Deine Vorlesung damit später was Gescheites aus Dir wird!!


----------



## Kaprado (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> geh sterben!


 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sry fuer den ausraster, ich nimm ihn raus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

ok,.. er ist schizo 

ach ja,.. ich hab keien vorlesung. ich hab mein studium abgeschlossen 

sportlich,.. daserste mal ja, das zweite mal vllt, aber nict das 10768. mal...

aber das gehoert hier genauso wenig her wie cityraeder oder freerider,... also wenn du rumkacken willst, schreib ne pm! sosnt muss ich annehmen du willst nur publikum.

*BILDER! BITTE! SCHNELL!!!*


----------



## Scalpi (10. November 2009)

Lady_K schrieb:


> ...Wie kann man nur Menschen auffordern "sterben zu gehen"?? Sehr niveaulos! Nimm die Antworten doch einfach mal sportlich!!
> ...Oder besser noch: Junge, konzentriere Dich lieber auf Deine Vorlesung damit später was Gescheites aus Dir wird!!


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2009)

xenongolf schrieb:


> Hallo, dann will ich auch noch mal ein Carbonrenner aus dieser Zeit vorstellen- MAGMA M1 RED HOT *FS*



aus der yountimer gallerie
 was für ganz junge hier, die glauben,*moderne räder* gibts erst seit ein paar jahren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

coole mischung,... auf dem vorbau fehlt nur noch das kissen um ein nickerchen zu machen 

die kurbel ist einfach nur porno!
viel federweg is da aber nicht drin? 5-6cm oder? naja vorne wird es auch ent mehr sein. habe aber am rts meines dad's schon gemerkt, das das durchaus reichen kann 

jetzt noch den v-brake only gabelstabilisator drauf und perfekt


----------



## Scalpi (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ok,.. er ist schizo
> 
> ach ja,.. ich hab keien vorlesung. ich hab mein studium abgeschlossen
> 
> ...



Du möchtst Dich doch nur mal mit ner Frau unterhalten...
und , Du hast Dein Studium fertig? ...ist ja noch schlimmer dann bist Du ja jetzt Harz4 - ansonsten würdest Du ja jetzt Ackern.

An alle - was können wir tun das aus nopain-nogain mal etwas anständiges wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

naja... harz4? dann wuerde ich jetzt noch pennen... um 12 aufstehen und ne rudne wow spielen 

nein ich arbeite als software entwickler und da sitze ich halt eh am pc 

ne frau? klaaaar, wenn der ne frau ist, aber ich dachte die sache waere nun durch. 

merke fuer alle die mich ankacken wollen: macht es per pm und versaut nicht irgend welche threads!

aber dieses leute direkt anpoebeln ist echt geil... NORMAL greife ich keine leute an. ich kritisiere vllt raeder, aber das ist NORMAL alles. 
(fuer den ausrutscher hab ich mich a) entschuldigt und b) hab ich ihn rausgenommen also gut ist!)
aber eure persoenlichen beleidigungen sprechen auch nicht wirklich von reife...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2009)

...und täglich ruft das murmeltier....

ich habe wieder das abo abgemeldet.... zu kindisch hier
 saluti


----------



## Lady_K (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ok,.. er ist schizo
> 
> ach ja,.. ich hab keien vorlesung. ich hab mein studium abgeschlossen
> 
> ...


 


Schätzelein...wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können...so ist dat nun mal im Leben!!
...wenn Du das nicht kannst, beteilige Dich doch still an der Diskusion!
Ps. bitte unterlasse Deine Fäkaliensprache...ich kacke nicht (bzw. tue ich das nur auf dem Klo)! Was hast Du nur studiert?? Kann ja nichts Gescheites gewesen sein?!
...und Tschüß!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

super jungs,... so soll das funktionieren... darum pm's...

koennen wir uns wieder aufraeder konzentrieren und die dubiosen karriereberatungen lassen?


----------



## Lion77 (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne, der typ geht mir auf den sa**. erst motzt er rum wie doof, beleidigt... und dann fraegt er in ner pm, was ich den an seinem strike anderst machen wuerde und unterhaelt sich normal... der ist doch schizzo... naja... welcome to my igno.
> 
> sry fuer den ausraster, ich nimm ihn raus.


 
Du...mit mir kann man sich auch ganz normal unterhalten! Auch wenn des nich glauben kannst. Aber so wie Ihr immer rummotzt, das hier nur dieses und jenes Bike reingehört, mach ich drauf aufmerksam, das der Fred hier: *Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) heisst!!!!!!*

*endlich kapiert? Ihr müsst hier nich jedes Bike totquatschen.*

*Lion*


----------



## Scalpi (10. November 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Du...mit mir kann man sich auch ganz normal unterhalten! Auch wenn des nich glauben kannst. Aber so wie Ihr immer rummotzt, das hier nur dieses und jenes Bike reingehört, mach ich drauf aufmerksam, das der Fred hier: *Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) heisst!!!!!!*
> 
> *endlich kapiert? Ihr müsst hier nich jedes Bike totquatschen.*
> 
> *Lion*



...geh lieber Duschen am besten kalt - sehr kalt


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

aber das im red bull die gabel falschrum drin ist darauf koenne wir uns einigen... und das war eigentlich das letzte thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (10. November 2009)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass ihr noch einen Thread aufmacht, mit dem Titel:

*Cross-Country Bikes - (Bilder und Text!!!!!!!!)*


----------



## Scalpi (10. November 2009)

ach ja, sehr geiles Bike.
Endlich mal ein Strike wo die Forke optisch perfekt reinpasst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

haha  du arsch  du hast das /begin{ironie} /end{ironie} vergessen 
und zumindest hab ich die gabel richtig rum drin... ist bei so ner komsichen gabel net soo einfach 

ach ja... der post war als lieber scherz gemeit, und ich will keinen bloede anmachen...


----------



## fatboy (10. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ach ja,.. ich hab keien vorlesung. ich hab mein studium abgeschlossen
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2009)

ein Strike ....
war schon bei der premiere a.d an der EB für mich das hässlichste fully.... sorry
 auch der hinterbau einfach unästhetisch
 du hat die lefty versaut


----------



## Scalpi (10. November 2009)

zum Vergleich





und





da finde ich die LEFTY dann doch passender - obwohl ich mich noch immer frage warum Ihr Euch kein Cannondale kauft - für dieses Bike wurde die Forke ja mal gemacht


----------



## Scalpi (10. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ein Strike ....
> war schon bei der premiere a.d an der EB für mich das hässlichste fully.... sorry
> auch der hinterbau einfach unästhetisch
> du hast die lefty versaut


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

der hinterbau fahert sich aber hammer sensibel. top!

das ist auch der grund waru mich kein cDale fully fahre. das scalpel ist weit "ruppiger".

auser dem ist das ganze "gewachsen" 
ich hab das cube, will ne gescheite gabel -> lefty. dasfaehrt sich so geil, das ich im strike das selbe will und ich will keine x verschiedenden vorderraeder.

an den beiden bildern sieht man finde ich recht gut, das die lefty von den dimensionen einfach besser passt. die dt sieht irgend wie mickrig aus... war mit der fox in grenzen genauso

die forks sind gemacht um damit zu biken... und sie gehen in jedem rad. warum dann ein cDale?


----------



## singlestoph (10. November 2009)

cannondale hat ja nicht nur den scalpel rahmen im prgramm

der ist ja auch für anderes konzipiert als zum angenehm federn und hat dafür auch zuwenig federweg

der scottrahmen hat wenigstens mehrheitlich gehalten auf jeden fall besser als die nachfolger


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

schonklar,... den strike muesste man eher mit dem rush vergleichen.
aber den hatte ich vor der lefty, er ist leicht udn faehrt sich gut. warum dann auf cDale wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (10. November 2009)

Die selben Reifen wie oben, jedoch kein Fully, keine Lefty, Keine Scheibenbremse, aber ein Bild.....

Meins, ca 10.2 sinkend


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

erklarung? was fuer ein rahmen? was fuer ne gabel ist das? alte judy?
der kopf der sattelstuetze und die dualcontrol gefaellen mir net wirklich, aber sosnt schicker bock 

fuer was sind die schellen am oberrohr?


----------



## Fezza (10. November 2009)

Ti-Rahmen aus Russland (Hersteller unbekannt) Rh 43
Sattelstütze wird hoffentlich bald gegen was leichtes aus Alu getauscht (zb. New Ultimate)
Gabel ist ne Marzocchi Marathon SL (2003) mit 105mm Federweg ohne Aufkleber

die doofen Schellen am Oberrohr waren noch von der vormals mitgeführten Pumpe montiert 

DC ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, bleibt aber vorerst  Danke, dass es gefällt


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2009)

dOu! die mazzochi haette man erkennen koenne... das mit den schelle nahb ich vermutet, genauso der rahmen.
nimm doch ne schicke thomson. 
dc... wers braucht. aber geile vorbau lenker kombi... SO mag ich das!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (10. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ein Strike ....
> war schon bei der premiere a.d an der EB für mich das hässlichste fully.... sorry
> auch der hinterbau einfach unästhetisch
> du hat die lefty versaut


----------



## Gz007 (10. November 2009)

Dass das Strike einen guten Hinterbau/Fahrwerk hat, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Vielleicht als es neu auf den Markt gekommen ist. Und zur Hinterbausteifigkeit bei etwas höhergewichtigen Menschen brauch man auch kein Wort zu sagen (4 Spuren im Schnee  ). 

Aber mit der Lefty sieht es gar net so schlecht aus.


----------



## Gz007 (10. November 2009)

***


----------



## Fezza (11. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> dOu! die mazzochi haette man erkennen koenne... das mit den schelle nahb ich vermutet, genauso der rahmen.
> nimm doch ne schicke thomson.
> dc... wers braucht. aber geile vorbau lenker kombi... SO mag ich das!



Thomson wird vom finish nicht passen und wenn das Weihnachtsgeld reicht, wird Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker neu (Gewichtsgewinn ca 270g) dann hätte alles das selbe finish 





für dich, nopain-nogain, die Lenkergriffe sind aus "multifunktionslenker-überzügen" zurechtgeschnitten....falls die Frage danach auftauchen würde  Gewicht müsst ich nachreichen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

hat echt was  sogar die dc einheit sieh netmal schlecht aus,... schoen aufgeraeumt.
optisch wuerde eine uno/kalloy stuetze auch passen. die gab es glaub ich mal in so nem farbton... 
ach ja... sieht es nur so aus, oder ist der aheadset deckel silber? das muss matt schwarz  
zu den griffen... wenn's taugt,... form follows function! 

@gy007: das der rahmen kein steifigkeitswunder ist, ist mir auch klar. aber da hab ich auch schon aehnliches von nem aktuellen spark gehoert 
bei meinem gewicht ist er ok und macht spass. mehr brauch ich bei dem rad net. 
und in italien beim 24h rennen hat er sich top geschlagen (nur meine schulter nach einer ungluecklichen begegnung mit einem mit racer nicht mehr,... was parkt der auch in einer abfahrt direkt nach ner kurve...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (11. November 2009)

die DC zerstören die filigrane Optik total.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

ja,... aber es ist auf geraeumt. und wenn er es so braucht... die dicken "backen" der dc sind halt net so stylisch... das stimmt


----------



## Fezza (11. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja,... aber es ist auf geraeumt. und wenn er es so braucht... die dicken "backen" der dc sind halt net so stylisch... das stimmt



 wenn du die dicken Backen des Fahrers gesehen hast, siehst du das anders  
ja, auch beim Ahead-Deckel soll sich was tun, obwohl dieser die Gabelbrücke, Schrauben usw aufgreift.... 
....mal schauen, wies im Januar-Februar aussieht, werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## Medic-BHD (11. November 2009)

So hier mal meins, sorry fürs indoor Bild!

Ride on...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

nett, aber ich glaub der staender soll anderst funktionieren


----------



## eviltubbie (12. November 2009)

@Medic-BHD

schönes Bike! Mit was hast Du den die Namensbeschriftung gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (12. November 2009)

Luftpumpenhalter


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

Hallo, gerade (fast) fertiggestellt, warte nur noch auf Kleinigkeiten. Okay, nicht so leicht wie viele Bikes hier sind, liegt aber auf jedenfall unter der Marke 10 KG und ist für mich ausreichend.....


----------



## scapin-biker (12. November 2009)

sehr schick !!!


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2009)

jop . find ich auch . wollte den rahmen mir auch holen ... aber der hat Cantis, was ich ätzend finde -.-

EDIT: Passt hinten kein RK 2.2 rein?


----------



## Domme02 (12. November 2009)

Klobold schrieb:


> Hallo, gerade (fast) fertiggestellt, warte nur noch auf Kleinigkeiten. Okay, nicht so leicht wie viele Bikes hier sind, liegt aber auf jedenfall unter der Marke 10 KG und ist für mich ausreichend.....


gefällt mir. Das neue Design der Rahmen sieht klasse aus. 
Aber das rote Decal der Gabel passt nicht so gut. Ein silbernes wie bei den Serienaufbauten würde besser passen.


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

Vielen Dank, bin selbst auch total begeistert und das Bike geht auch ganz gut, Vortrieb ohne Ende. Die Reba Team hatte ich nun mal übrig. Genau die roten Decals gefallen mir auch nicht. Habe Rock Shox schon angeschrieben, ob es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt, die in Schwarz zu kriegen oder von einem anderen Reba-Modell. Ansonsten entferne ich die Aufkleber und sie bleibt entweder blank oder ich muss mal schauen, wie die schwarzen Aufkleber von Scott drauf passen... Habe probehalber mal eine schwarze Tora ohne Aufkleber  und die alte Suntour meiner Freundin in schwarz reingehangen, nur um zu sehen wie das Bike mit einer schwarzen Gabel aussieht. Nicht schlecht, aber mir gefällt das mit der weissen Gabel einen Ticken besser. Und ich habe mal einen anderen LRS reingehangen. Ich bin hin- und hergerissen. Entweder den auf dem Bild verbauten SLR oder den 2010er Crossmax ST (passt auch gut, da er weiss-schwarz ist und mit einer weissen Speiche. Fehlen nur noch andere Flaschenhalter, Pumpe und Lenkerhörnchen (erwarte die Teile die nächsten Tage).
Danke für Euer Lob !


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

@Groudon:

Doch, würde reinpassen. Habe allerdings die noch übrig gehabt. Wieso meinst Du ?


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2009)

Ich dachte du hättest extra die 2.0er geholt.  Die 2.2er bauen ja doch ziemlich breit und da könnte es ja sein, dass es der Hinterbau nicht hergibt aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. ^^


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> jop . find ich auch . wollte den rahmen mir auch holen ... aber der hat Cantis, was ich ätzend finde -.-
> 
> EDIT: Passt hinten kein RK 2.2 rein?



Satzbau?


Schönes Rad gefällt mir


----------



## morph027 (12. November 2009)

Der junge Herr macht dir die Decals in allen Farben. Wollte glaub ich 18â¬ dafÃ¼r. Die imho wesentlich schickeren Decals der vorherigen Reihe findest du hier: http://seeklogo.com/rock-shox-tora-reba-recon-logo-119266.html. Das RS-Logo hab ich auch hier und irgendwo im Netz gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

Ich hatte vorher die Mountain-King 2.2 und 2.4 auf dem SLR montiert, als der noch am anderen Bike war.
Die waren aber schon superschwer dachte ich mir, als ich die mal nachgewogen habe. Habe mir dann vor ein paar Monaten die Race King zugelegt und bin seitdem super-zufrieden. Wegen dem Gewicht und auch relativ zuverlässig. Habe jetzt den alten Rahmen abgelegt und folglich sind die Laufräder mit den Race-King 2.0 ans Scott gegangen.


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2009)

ups ^^ da war mein Deutsch wohl nicht das beste *hehe* passiert auch dem besten Gymnasiast einmal

muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass der MK SS sogar (laut HP) 20gr leichter zum RK SS ist ^^ aber hat auch einen höheren Rollweiderstand - ich finde für mich die Kombi MK vorne und RK hinten am besten  aktuell beides in 2.2"


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

Die Mountain Kings hatten, aus meiner Erfahrung heraus gesprochen, schon einen super Grip (Ich werde die auch jetzt bei dem schmuddeligen Wetter erstmal wieder montieren, bis es friert und schneit, dann schmeiss ich mir Contis mit Spikes wieder drauf). Für die Race King ist das im Gelände nicht so das wahre. Bei Trockenheit sind die super, finde ich. Aber heute in der Eifel, nass und etwas matschiger, das ist nichts für die Reifen.....


----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest extra die 2.0er geholt.  Die 2.2er bauen ja doch ziemlich breit und da könnte es ja sein, dass es der Hinterbau nicht hergibt aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. ^^


der 2.2 ist nur unwesentlich breiter, nur das Volumen ist größer (2mm bei 1,7bat auf ZTR Olympic)



Klobold schrieb:


> Für die Race King ist das im Gelände nicht so das wahre. Bei Trockenheit sind die super, finde ich. Aber heute in der Eifel, nass und etwas matschiger, das ist nichts für die Reifen.....


alles eine Frage des Luftdrucks bei 1,3/1,5bar fährt der sich sogar  auf matschigen/lehmigen Alpboden


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

und wie steht`s dann mit der Pannenhäufigkeit ?


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2009)

hab meinen seit gut 250km drauf und absolut keine Probleme - ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

werde mich mal  langsam runterarbeiten in nächster Zeit. Aber ich nehme mir trotzdem mal 2 Schläuche mit..... 
kaum zu glauben, aber so wenig Druck wäre ich nie gefahren. Aber... ich probiere es aus....


----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2009)

Klobold schrieb:


> und wie steht`s dann mit der Pannenhäufigkeit ?



wenn du mich meinst, dieses Jahr 2 Satz und 160ml H-Milch verbraucht, gefahren, eine Panne (km  der Tacho ist zu schwer und wurde abgeschafft - GPS tuts auch), darunter 2 Transalptouren, jeweils Konstanz - Wolkenstein - Innsbruck - Füssen - Konstanz, dabei keine Panne. Panne war ein Ast der sich in den Mantel am VR vom ersten Satz gebohrt hat.


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

fährst Du die Teile Tubeless ? (2 Satz Schläuche oder Mäntel) ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

ich vermute mal, Mäntel......


----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2009)

Mäntel, 2x VR, 2x HR; nur Tubeless


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

wenn man aufmerksam liest.... 2 Satz Schläuche...


----------



## Klobold (12. November 2009)

also doch Mäntel... gut jetzt... Mäntel Schläuche Mäntel.. kriege den Drehwurm... 

Ich probiere das direkt Morgen mal aus auf dem Scale.... klingt vielversprechend


----------



## #easy# (13. November 2009)

ich kann halt nicht die Finger von dem Bock lassen, hier mal meine Änderung


----------



## Gorth (13. November 2009)

Ungewöhnlich, sieht aber sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (13. November 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> ich kann halt nicht die Finger von dem Bock lassen, hier mal meine Änderung



Mir gefällt`s


----------



## Domme02 (13. November 2009)

ich finde den rahmen immernoch geil 
mit dem grün ist es mir aber zu unruhig. 
Was ist das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2009)

ritchey superlogic


----------



## Domme02 (13. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ritchey superlogic


auf der Ritchey Internetseite ist kein Superlogic Vorbau aufgeführt


----------



## Pupo (13. November 2009)

Ich gaub es ist ein WCS Carbon


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2009)

auf dem vorbau steht halt superlogic drauf ...


----------



## RockyShocky (13. November 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ritchey+superlogic
Unter dem Begriff sind aber nur Lenker zu finden oder?


----------



## Domme02 (13. November 2009)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ritchey+superlogic
> Unter dem Begriff sind aber nur Lenker zu finden oder?


cooles Program oder wie man das nennt

Ja mir war auch kein Supelogic Vorbau bekannt. 


Pupo schrieb:


> Ich gaub es ist ein WCS Carbon


nöp. der WCS Carbon hat auf der Seite eine große Ritchey Aufdruck. ( es sei denn easy hat ihn gecleant)


k_star schrieb:


> auf dem vorbau steht halt superlogic drauf ...


wie kannst du das denn erkennen?


....er muss gecleant sein oder die Klemmkappe gehört nicht auf den Vorbau


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2009)

ups, verlesen!

da steht irgendwas mit matrix ...

könnte aber durchaus der wcs carbon sein, wenn er nur gecleaned und nicht getauscht wurde.


sattelstütze, lenker und vorbau waren mal mit ritchey wcs beschriftet.


----------



## RockyShocky (13. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> cooles Program oder wie man das nennt



Ja,ist ne nette Seite mit nem netten Einfall  :
http://lmgtfy.com/

Kann theoretisch ja nur ein 4Axis Carbon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (13. November 2009)

sind alles 4Axis Carbon Sachen und alle gecleaned


----------



## Tundra HT (13. November 2009)

Hast du die Ergongrünen Parts selbst lackiert??


----------



## #easy# (14. November 2009)

ja die Farbe habe ich mir nach den Ergon-Griffe mischen lassen.
easy


----------



## Sunset (14. November 2009)

-> der rahmen gefällt mir! 
-> das weiß/grün gefällt mir auch gut! 

nur leider find ich die mixtur zwischen rahmen und parts nicht ganz passend. irgendwie unharmonisch. 
aber trotzdem respekt für die detailarbeit!


----------



## Klobold (14. November 2009)

An den BMC-Rahmen habe ich auch schon Spass, gefallen mir wirklich gut. Die Farbe des Rahmens ist wirklich schön und das die Anbauteile sich farblich absetzen (wenn es bei der Anzahl der Farben im Rahmen hält...  das Ergon Grün ist zwar eine sehr geile und giftige Farbe, würde ich persönlich aber auch nur ans Bike schrauben wenn ich beispielsweise ein Race-Bike in entsprechender Lackierung hätte). Weisse Anbauteile finde ich passend für`s Bike, mir gefällt`s. Aber warum hast die vordere Bremsleitung nicht über die Gabelbrücke geführt und dort fixiert ? (Mir fällt ein, ich muss meine auch noch richtig verlegen... schnell, schnell, damit keiner es sieht...)


----------



## #easy# (14. November 2009)

ja stimmt "schande über mich" das werde ich demnächst noch mal ändern


----------



## Klobold (14. November 2009)

habe ich auch gerade schon gemacht. Hatte die Leitung provisorisch aussen um die Gabel verlegt und vergessen zu ändern. Ist mir auf meinen Pics aufgefallen und ist geändert...


----------



## invincible (14. November 2009)

Das BMC ist von der Farbkombi ne glatte 1. Hast 'de fein gemacht easy.


----------



## Clemens (15. November 2009)

Mein Bike für 2010:

















Nicolai Helius RC Size S (2487 Gramm incl. Dämpfer).

Gabel Fox F32 RL, DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer, XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, Deus XC Kurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Shimano WM-H775 Laufräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Brakes XTR 180/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Flatbar, Syntace P6 Carbon Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner und Hörnchen, Acros AH06 Steuersatz ... 11,21 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (15. November 2009)

Porno, Hammer, einfach nur geil!


----------



## KonaSebbel (15. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Mein Bike für 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schickes Bike...!!


----------



## Domme02 (15. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius RC Size S (2487 Gramm incl. Dämpfer).



schick, schick.
Das einzige was mich stört ist die Sattelstütze, die langen Barends und die Laufräder. Sonst top.


----------



## Jaypeare (15. November 2009)

Mit einem Wort: Geil.


----------



## steve81 (15. November 2009)

lächz!


----------



## volki3 (15. November 2009)

Das Helius ist ja ma oberhammer Geilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (15. November 2009)

boa ohne die Hörner (und eventuelle etwas ruhigere Laufräder) Der Oberhammer! Echt geiles Teil ! Gratuliere!!!


----------



## fuzzball (15. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Mein Bike für 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein Traum 
hast du die Zugführung übers Oberrohr so bestellt, bei mir verlaufen sie unterm Oberrohr (alte Zugführung) und auch die musste so bestellt werden - reine Neugier


----------



## hardflipper (15. November 2009)

Ich hätte alle 3 Züge am Unterrohr haben wollen... Sei´s drum, das Teil ist dennoch fein.


----------



## steve81 (15. November 2009)

leider zu schwer für ein racefully in der preisliga...


----------



## Scalpi (15. November 2009)

...zu schwer und viel zu viel Alu.
Auch der Innovationsgrad ist extrem gering.


----------



## morph027 (15. November 2009)

Und trotzdem schick und macht bestimmt Spaß


----------



## EvilEvo (15. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...zu schwer und viel zu viel Alu.
> Auch der Innovationsgrad ist extrem gering.



Das Gerät ist solide und qualitativ ein Fels in der Brandung, zu viel Alu gibts nicht, fas jeder Plastikbomber ist langweilig gegen das Bike, Innovation kann auch auch darin bestehn, dass ein Bike einfach nur perfekt verarbeitet ist und ein Leben lang hält.
Über das Gewicht lässt sich streiten mein Fully ist auch nicht leichter und trotzdem machts im Rennen eine gute Figur, hat aber garantiert weniger gekostet.


----------



## Scalpi (15. November 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist solide und qualitativ ein Fels in der Brandung, zu viel Alu gibts nicht, fas jeder Plastikbomber ist langweilig gegen das Bike, Innovation kann auch auch darin bestehn, dass ein Bike einfach nur perfekt verarbeitet ist und ein Leben lang hält.
> Über das Gewicht lässt sich streiten mein Fully ist auch nicht leichter und trotzdem machts im Rennen eine gute Figur, hat aber garantiert weniger gekostet.



...ah ja


----------



## EvilEvo (15. November 2009)

Ist halt Ansichtssache, für mich wär das Nicolai perfekt.


----------



## rboncube (15. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...zu schwer und viel zu viel Alu.
> Auch der Innovationsgrad ist extrem gering.



Au weh, was für eine Aussage

Kann ja nur von einem Cannondalefahrer kommen

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (15. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Au weh, was für eine Aussage
> 
> Kann ja nur von einem Canondalefahrer kommen
> 
> Gruß René



'Canondale' wird wie folgt geschrieben CANNONDALE


----------



## rboncube (15. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> 'Canondale' wird wie folgt geschrieben CANNONDALE



Hab ich schon geändert bevor du´s gepostet hast. Brauchst nicht gleich so schreien

Gruß René


----------



## Flanschbob (15. November 2009)

von mir kommt auch mal ein kleines update:






hab für den winter die 80er skareb gegen eine starrgabel mit namen 555 von ebay ersetzt. einbauhöhe 405mm (skareb 450mm), hat die geometrie zum glück nicht merklich geändert.
vorne mit 2bar, hinten mit 3bar fährt es sich extrem angenehm, auch treppen runter. alles kein problem. vlt wird sie sogar dauerhaft dran bleiben. bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen nachteil gespürt, nur vorteile.


----------



## Clemens (16. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...zu schwer und viel zu viel Alu.
> Auch der Innovationsgrad ist extrem gering.



Gerade deswegen habe ich es mir gekauft!

Wie ist denn zumeist wirklich los bei 'Bikes mit hohem Innovationsgrad' (scheinbar die neue verbale Allzweckwaffe der Bikebravos). 

1. Bike wird mit grossem Getöse vor der Eurobike in den Mags präsentiert.
2. Bike wird kurz nach der Eurobike getestet, hier gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: a. Bike gewinnt und ist der neue Oberhammer, b. Test verläuft weniger gut - wird mit Vorserie vom Hersteller abgetan.
3. Bike ist zu Beginn der Saison nicht lieferbar - Zulieferprobleme.
4. Betaversion kommt Mitte der Saison zum Test zu den Kunden.
5. Im zweiten Jahr sind laut Produktmanager des Herstellers die Probleme der ersten Serie behoben.
6. Jahr drei: es wird vor der Eurobike über eine neue sensationelle Neuheit beim Hersteller spekuliert... (z.B. Peter Denk von CD erfindet den rechten Gabelholm neu und präsentiert die ultimative Bothy.). Der Restbestand der alten Bikes steht mit hohem Nachlässen in den Shops. Zurück zu 1.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2009)

scalpi einfach ignorieren,... wenn es nach dem geht, gibt es nur cannondale und sosnt nix... 

aber andere frage: was wiegen die tubeless schlappen? vllt ne alternative zu meinen 1.9er larsen lust.

aber definitiv ein schickes rad! der lrs ist auch schick... bissle schwer halt, denk da koenntest mit nem netten notubes satz noch gut was spaaren... so hope/dt + notubes. ist dann auchschlauchlos und ne ganze ecke leichter.


----------



## Christian Back (16. November 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> hab für den winter die 80er skareb gegen eine starrgabel mit namen 555 von ebay ersetzt. einbauhöhe 405mm (skareb 450mm), hat die geometrie zum glück nicht merklich geändert.
> vorne mit 2bar, hinten mit 3bar fährt es sich extrem angenehm, auch treppen runter. alles kein problem. vlt wird sie sogar dauerhaft dran bleiben. bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen nachteil gespürt, nur vorteile.



Gut gemacht!  So habe ich auch angefangen; ich fahre nur noch Starrbike. Die einfachst Art, ein Kilo zu verlieren.
Jetzt noch eine zweifach- Kurbel (du wirst feststellen, daß du mit starrer Gabel eher im Wiegetritt die Rampen hochstiefelst...), und gut is.


----------



## Scalpi (16. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> scalpi einfach ignorieren,... wenn es nach dem geht, gibt es nur cannondale und sosnt nix...
> 
> aber andere frage: was wiegen die tubeless schlappen? vllt ne alternative zu meinen 1.9er larsen lust.
> 
> aber definitiv ein schickes rad! der lrs ist auch schick... bissle schwer halt, denk da koenntest mit nem netten notubes satz noch gut was spaaren... so hope/dt + notubes. ist dann auchschlauchlos und ne ganze ecke leichter.



...'wenn es nach dem geht, gibt es nur cannondale und sosnt nix',
ah ja..., wusste nicht das Seven inzwischen zu Cannondale gehört .
Wie wäre es denn wenn Du Dich in der Zwischenzeit  mal selbst ignorierst?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2009)

@Flanschbob:
wie sind die bremsen? ein kumpel will sich ein 8xalfine rad kaufen und da waeren die dran. kann man die fahren, oder nur fuer die stadt?


----------



## corfrimor (16. November 2009)

steve81 schrieb:


> leider zu schwer für ein racefully in der preisliga...



Das kommt darauf an. Wenn man's nur unter dem Rennaspekt sieht, hast Du vermutlich recht. Es gibt inszwischen deutlich leichtere und z.T. auch billigere Carbonrahmen.

Wenn man aber auch Haltbarkeit, Fertigungsqualität, Ästhetik (ist natürlich Geschmackssache), Sonderwünsche und ein unproblematischeres Handling nach Stürzen miteinbezieht, sieht man das u.U. anders.

Letztlich denke ich aber, daß man sich so ein Rad sowieso nicht aus rationalen Gründen kauft, sondern weil man's einfach toll findet. Sonst würde man sich irgendeinen günstigen noname-Hardtailrahmen mit leichten Parts und 'ner 80er Federgabel für 1.500 - max. 2.000  aufbauen. Zum Rennenfahren und, wenn man die Beine hat, gewinnen reicht das allemal. Dazu braucht man den ganzen Superleichtbauedeltitancarbonrahmenfirlefanz sicherlich nicht.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (16. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Au weh, was für eine Aussage
> 
> Kann ja nur von einem Cannondalefahrer kommen
> 
> Gruß René



und das von einem neider


----------



## Clemens (16. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber andere frage: was wiegen die tubeless schlappen? vllt ne alternative zu meinen 1.9er larsen lust.
> 
> aber definitiv ein schickes rad! der lrs ist auch schick... bissle schwer halt, denk da koenntest mit nem netten notubes satz noch gut was spaaren... so hope/dt + notubes. ist dann auchschlauchlos und ne ganze ecke leichter.



Die Conti wiegen knapp über 600 Gramm - also nicht wirklich leicht. Den LRS habe ich mir bewußt wegen meines leichten Übergewichtes gekauft. Leichtbau wäre an der Stelle eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2009)

merci,... nicht wirklich leicht. hmmm ich befuerchte ich muss doch mal den rara ausprobieren. oder halt mit den 550g vom larsen leben


----------



## Jackass1987 (16. November 2009)

@ clemens

von Helius RC zu Helius RC fahrer : 

wie schwer ist dein Helius geworden ? 
Ist das noch ein 2009 Modell ? 

Ich finds eig auch ganz schick. Ist halt noch ein wenig dezenter wie meins. Die alte Zugführung gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht. Dafür kannst du ja aber nix wenns nen 09er Modell ist. 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## fuzzball (16. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...zu schwer und viel zu viel Alu.
> Auch der Innovationsgrad ist extrem gering.


so sind Geschmäcker verschieden, finde das gerade  den Innovationsgrad kannst du bei Nicolai dazubestellen, SI und BB30, ansonsten ist es halt ein perfekt verarbeiteter Rahmen. Bei dem sich anders als bei meinem Scalpel kein Kleber lösen kann.


----------



## Clemens (16. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> @ clemens
> 
> von Helius RC zu Helius RC fahrer :
> 
> ...





Hallo Erik,

Gewicht steht eigentlich im Text unter den Pics (11,21). Ist ein 2009er Modell und mir gefällt die 2010 Zugführung auch deutlich besser.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...zu schwer und viel zu viel Alu.
> Auch der Innovationsgrad ist extrem gering.



Tja auch Innovationen müssen auf Zuverlässigkeit getestet werden, da sollte man doch lieber bei Altbewährtem bleiben. Zudem scheint der Fahrer ohnehin etwas schwerer zu sein, da ist die Robustheit durchaus von Vorteil.

Ansonsten kenne ich nur die Nickelallergie beim Menschen, eine Aluallergie wäre mir neu. Wenn damit zum Arzt gehst, wird die sicher nach Dir benannt


----------



## felixthewolf (16. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Den LRS habe ich mir bewußt wegen meines leichten Übergewichtes gekauft. Leichtbau wäre an der Stelle eher kontraproduktiv.



Was wiegst du denn?
Gerade bei solchen Individualaufbauten frage ich mich besonders, wieso man hier bei den Rädern auf Systemlösungen setzt.
Gerade er XT-LRS ist ja weder steif noch leicht, nur recht günstig.

Felix


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2009)

eben... xtr/hope/240s + ne ztr flow oder sooo sollte leichter und stabiler sein


----------



## Clemens (16. November 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> Was wiegst du denn?
> Gerade bei solchen Individualaufbauten frage ich mich besonders, wieso man hier bei den Rädern auf Systemlösungen setzt.
> Gerade er XT-LRS ist ja weder steif noch leicht, nur recht günstig.
> 
> Felix



90,7...nackelig

Mein letzter DT-Swiss-LRS (240er, DT-Comp, 4.2er Felge) von AS war aber subjektiv deutlich weicher als der Shimano.

Clemens


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2009)

echt? DAS wundert mich,... ich wuerde aber auch keine 4.2 verbauen, sondern die flow. 
auf den felgen sitzten die tubeless reifen einfach besser


----------



## dragon07 (16. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> 90,7...nackelig
> 
> Mein letzter DT-Swiss-LRS (240er, DT-Comp, 4.2er Felge) von AS war aber subjektiv deutlich weicher als der Shimano.
> 
> Clemens



Shimano ist schon Ok. Beim Kumpel ist die 4.2 er Felge gerissen und der fährt nur Waldautobahn. 

Und ich dachte das mit den Rissen in den 4.2 er wäre vorbei 

Grüße Ike


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2009)

also ich hatte/hab mit 78+/-4 keine probleme in 3jahren 4.1 und 2 jahren 4.2

greetz sascha


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. November 2009)

Dabei sollte man aber die Aufbauqualität nicht außer acht lassen.
Kann schon sein, daß es an der Felge lag, können aber auch zu unterschiedlich oder zu hart angezogene Speichen verursacht haben.
Ich finde das Nicolai super, die Laufräder sind allerdings optisch auch nicht mein Ding. Ist das Dekor an den Felgen ein Aufkleber über Lack? Dann zieh ihn doch ab.



> Wie ist denn zumeist wirklich los bei 'Bikes mit hohem Innovationsgrad' (scheinbar die neue verbale Allzweckwaffe der Bikebravos).
> 
> 1. Bike wird mit grossem Getöse vor der Eurobike in den Mags präsentiert.
> 2. Bike wird kurz nach der Eurobike getestet, hier gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: a. Bike gewinnt und ist der neue Oberhammer, b. Test verläuft weniger gut - wird mit Vorserie vom Hersteller abgetan.
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2009)

ich find die laufraeder au net schlimm, aber da waere halt noch potential drin


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


>



Der Rahmen ist echt wunderschön und clean. Ohne Aufkleber würde der LRS imo besser passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (16. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Flanschbob:
> wie sind die bremsen? ein kumpel will sich ein 8xalfine rad kaufen und da waeren die dran. kann man die fahren, oder nur fuer die stadt?



die bremsen sind noch die br-m485, an neuen rädern wird eig immer der nachfolger br-m486 verbaut.
bei meinen gabs wohl ein paar exemplare mit undichtigkeiten, meine sind aber tadellos.
bremsen sehr feinfühlig, aber das hinterrad kommt auch mit einem finger hoch, wenn man will.
die br-m486 bin ich auch schon gefahren, is teigentlich nur optisch anders, von der leistung gleich.
empfehlen kann ich sie auf jeden fall ohne einschränkung.


----------



## daniel77 (16. November 2009)

mit Winterreifen:


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...'wenn es nach dem geht, gibt es nur cannondale und sosnt nix',
> ah ja..., wusste nicht das Seven inzwischen zu Cannondale gehört .
> Wie wäre es denn wenn Du Dich in der Zwischenzeit  mal selbst ignorierst?




öhm


cannondale und seven bauen super beiks, leider haben sie nicht den besten ruf in der szene ....

die leute die sowas kaufen fallen leider oft negativ auf .....blbblblblba

das trägt vielleicht auch zum ruf der marke bei, fast so schlimm wie rohloff-fahrer :-D


----------



## corfrimor (17. November 2009)

@ daniel77
Schönes Bike. 

@ singlestoph
Das Problem ist, daß Firmen, die gute Produkte herstellen, häufig (und bis zu einem bestimmten Grad natürlich auch gewollt) zum Gegenstand von Markenfetischisten werden. Und Markenfetischismus sucks, genauso wie Markenfetischisten. Läßt sich hier im Forum natürlich sehr gut beobachten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2009)

oje... da ist jemand wieder in seinem element 

(wieder fitt?)


----------



## corfrimor (17. November 2009)

(Nö, überhaupt noch nicht ...)


----------



## Scalpi (17. November 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> öhm
> 
> 
> cannondale und seven bauen super beiks, leider haben sie nicht den besten ruf in der szene ....
> ...




geh mal schön weiter in Deine Waldorf-Schule, da lernt man bestimmt auch irgendwann wie das Wort 'Bike' geschrieben wird.
Ich glaube eher, dass Du mit Deinen alten Teilen negativ auffällst - wenn Du am Wegesrand ständig am Schrauben bist. 
bla bla bla bla bla ...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

scalpi schrieb:


> Geh mal schön weiter in deine waldorf-schule, da lernt man bestimmt auch irgendwann wie das wort 'bike' geschrieben wird.
> Ich glaube eher, dass du mit deinen alten teilen negativ auffällst - wenn du am wegesrand ständig am schrauben bist.
> Bla bla bla bla bla ...



mit dem ironie-gen scheinst du nicht gesegnet zu sein.... Ich finde stophs äusserungen immmer spannend- da auch nicht so verbittert ernst -wie manche hier...


----------



## chri55 (17. November 2009)

...und deshalb haben CD Fahrer einen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2009)

/signed!


----------



## Gorth (17. November 2009)

gibt ja echt nichts lustigeres als spaßbefreite Innovationskäufer


----------



## Lion77 (17. November 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ...und deshalb haben CD Fahrer einen schlechten Ruf.


 
...ich denke mal CD-Fahrer haben nur einen 'schlechten' Ruf weil sie immer als erstes im Ziel sind und nicht wie andere mit defekten ausscheiden.
Ich bin der Meinung das Neid hier unangebracht ist, gönnt doch mal.
Ich finde das Nikolai erhlich gesagt auch nicht gerade besonders. 
Für die Alm ist es sicher ok, auf jeden Fall sorglos aber ansonsten... Langweilig !


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (17. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @ singlestoph
> Das Problem ist, daß Firmen, die gute Produkte herstellen, häufig (und bis zu einem bestimmten Grad natürlich auch gewollt) zum Gegenstand von Markenfetischisten werden. Und Markenfetischismus sucks, genauso wie Markenfetischisten. Läßt sich hier im Forum natürlich sehr gut beobachten.



Stellt euch vor es gebe keinen Markenfetischismus! Dann gebe es doch die ganzen DAGEGEN oder Anti-Markenfetischischten überhaupt nicht.
Was würde dann nur eure Existenz rechtfertigen?
Im "schlimmsten Fall" müsstet ihr euch dann mal mit euch selbst und eurer Weltanschauung befassen.


----------



## corfrimor (17. November 2009)

Hmm, ja ...

Ich rechtfertige also gleich meine ganze Existenz damit, ein Anti-Markenfetischist zu sein? Das war mir noch gar nicht bewußt! Liegt wohl daran, daß ich mich bislang einfach zu wenig mit mir und meiner Weltanschauung beschäftigt habe. Mist aber auch ...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

GEWISSE RÄDER (MARKEN)
GEWISSE MENSCHEN(CHARAKTER)
 GEWISSE BEAMTE (STEUERFAHNDUNG)
 KOMMEN MIR NICHT INS HAUS
OK ICH BIN ALSO EIN GANZ SCHLECHER MENSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steggle (17. November 2009)

mal wieder ein paar bilder


----------



## Domme02 (17. November 2009)

steggle schrieb:


> mal wieder ein paar bilder


sieht der untere Teil vom Sattelrohr nur so pink aus ,oder ist er das auch?


----------



## steggle (17. November 2009)

nein das ist kein pink sondern zum glück nur das ergebnis meiner schlechten handycamera!!


----------



## Domme02 (17. November 2009)

steggle schrieb:


> nein das ist kein pink sondern zum glück nur das ergebnis meiner schlechten handycamera!!


puhhhh. 
dann gefällts mir doch gleich viel besser!


----------



## Northern lite (17. November 2009)

nicht schön!


----------



## mimi3 (17. November 2009)

Der Pinky, der Pinky und der Brain.


----------



## moloko-c (17. November 2009)

Hab das gleiche Bike (siehe Galerie)...

Mir würden eine schwarze Kurbel und schwarze Laufräder wesentlich besser gefallen... Richtig geil wird das Epic in meinen Augen durch ne Sattelüberhöhung...

Hatte die folgenden Bilder schon mal im Specialized Thread gepostet:







Aber ansonsten, gute Wahl! Das Bike ist echt genial zu fahren...


----------



## Domme02 (17. November 2009)

wenn es jetzt schon um Details wie Sattelüberhöhung geht, hab ich auch noch was zu mekkern. Meiner Meinung nach gehören Riser Lenker nur an Bikes mit mindestens 120mm. An alle Racebikes gehört ein schöner, leichter Flatbar.


----------



## InoX (17. November 2009)

hier nochmal meins mit nem kleinen update:


----------



## NATRIX (17. November 2009)

schönes Farbzusammenspiel...aber bitte einen anderen Kettenstrebenschutz.!!! (so toll ich SCOTT auch finde)

sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. November 2009)

Ja der ist vom Händler dazu gewesen, weil er nichts anderes hatte und mir erstmal egal war was da schützt

Ich find Scott ziemlich doof deswegen find ich auch gut, dass die Kette da manchmal drauf rumhackt *duckundweg*


----------



## Ge!st (17. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Mein Bike für 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass dir die Hand drücken, ich habe zwar ein Nonius CC Rahmen, aber sonst könnten unsere Bikes Geschwister sein


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2009)

So, hier mal wieder mein Rad bei schönsten Herbstwetter











Schwarze 5TI Egg Beater





Black Xo





Schwarze Hope Mono Mini mit gekürzter Sram 9.0 Sl Twister





schwarze Hope Pro Scheiben





Hier mal mit Seavid S1.1 Sattel:





Was sagt hier zum Seavid Sattel, passt der Optisch??? 

lg flo


----------



## Luke.HdR (17. November 2009)

Wahnsinns Fotos! Wahnsinns Rad!


----------



## mucho (17. November 2009)

habs gerade schon im leichtbau fred gesehen...
mir gefällts richtig gut. wenn du die kurbel und den rahmen cleanen würdest wäre das rad der knaller!

wie leicht ist es denn?
mach mal ne grobe teileliste.


----------



## rboncube (17. November 2009)

Wieder so ein uninovatives Versenderbike!

War nur Spaß. 
Astreines Bike. Ehrlich und schnell. Damit gibts wohl nur eins: Kette rechts!
Viel Spaß damit.
Mit dem Speedneedle schauts besser aus.

Gruß René


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2009)

hier die Teileliste:

Teil	Hersteller & Bezeichnung	Gewicht
Rahmen:	NoSaint MaxAri 17" inkl. Kleinzeug	1013
Gabel:	Sid Worldcup ohne Poploc/ Aluschraube	1270
Steuersatz:	Tune Bubu	64
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Tune GumGum+Kappe	12
Spacer:	Carbon 5mm	2
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 105mm mit Titanschrauben	96
Lenker:	Schmolke TLO 560mm	78
Griffe:	BBB Tour inkl. Endkappen	18
Sattelklemme:	Soul Kozak 34,9mm	8
Sattelstütze:	AX Lightness Europa 31,6x350mm/ KCNC Jokes	119
Sattel:	Tune Speedneedle	92
Spanner:	Tune DC 16+17	33
VR-Nabe:	Tune Princess	558
HR-Nabe:	Tune Prince	638
Speichen:	DT-Swiss Revolution 2.0-1,5 	
Nippel:	DT-Swiss Alu 2.0 64stk	0
Felgen:	Notubes ZTR Race 32°	0
Felgenband:	Notubes Yellow Tape	12
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Notubes Stan´s 2x60ml+ 2 Ventile	134
Vorderreifen:	Schwalbe Rocket Ron	389
Hinterreifen:	Schwalbe Furios Fred 2.0	307
Innenlager:	Xtr 970er ohne Hülse	86
Kurbeln:	FSA K-Force Light 2fach 42/29 Custom	565
Pedale:	Egg Beater 4TI/Titanfeder/ Alu-Hülse	151
Kassette:	XTR 11-34	241
Kette:	Dura Ace 7900	248
Schaltgriffe:	Sram 9.0sl Custom inkl. Schaltzüge mit Aluschrauben	178
Schaltwerk:	Sram X-0 medium tunded by Bikeaholics.de	145
Umwerfer:	Dura Ace 7800 Aluschrauben	78
Schaltaußenhüllen:	Gore Ultralight white	30
Schaltinnenzüge:	Shimano	0
Vorderbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 160er Aluschrauben	297
Hinterbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 140er Aluschrauben	299
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger inkl. Schrauben	10
Luft:	Öl und Fett	30
Summe:		7201


Ich muss es aber mal wieder auf die Waage hängen, um das Gewicht zu kontrolieren...

Lg Flo


----------



## singlestoph (18. November 2009)

nach den posts auf der letzten seite ist sogar ein versenderbike eine wohltat


gute bilder, schön zusammengestellt , wenn auch dieser modische plastikkram .........


----------



## #easy# (18. November 2009)

schönes Bike Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (18. November 2009)

Sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (18. November 2009)

Mein Spark 35. Möchte es u.a. auch verkaufen, weil ich auf Scale umsteigen möchte. Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach privat anschreiben!


----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

Der Sattel schaut in wirklichkeit nicht so klumpig aus, und steht auch gerade sieht auf dem foto recht komisch aus.


----------



## ullertom (18. November 2009)

@Flo7
mach den weißen Speedneedle drauf !!! der andere passt nicht !!!
Tom


----------



## hardflipper (18. November 2009)

Das GT ist ein Touren Rad und hat hier nix verloren!


----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das GT ist ein Touren Rad und hat hier nix verloren!




Warum ist das ein Tourenrad?
Weil keine Klickies und kein flatbar verbaut sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (18. November 2009)

...ein höllenteil


----------



## hardflipper (18. November 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Warum ist das ein Tourenrad?
> Weil keine Klickies und kein flatbar verbaut sind?



Exakt!

@ steve81: Halt dich raus!


----------



## steve81 (18. November 2009)

****, zu langsam, habs gerade geändert da ich wusste das du weinst!


----------



## ScottErda (18. November 2009)

m.M nach baut die Gabel an dem GT auch viel zu hoch...


----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Exakt!




steht das irgendwo geschrieben das man an rennen nur mit klickies und flatbar teilnehmen darf?


----------



## steve81 (18. November 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> steht das irgendwo geschrieben das man an rennen nur mit klickies und flatbar teilnehmen darf?



Ja!


----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

ScottErda schrieb:


> m.M nach baut die Gabel an dem GT auch viel zu hoch...





zu hoch für den Rahmen oder zu hoch für ein Racebike?


----------



## Groudon (18. November 2009)

beides, wenn du bedenkst, was da vorher drinne war ^^

ich werd meins wohl auch bei 85mm lassen ... 100mm sind mir wohl auch zu träge iwie


----------



## ScottErda (18. November 2009)

Für den Rahmen!
Wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel denn?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2009)

Die Bilder wirken unglaublich lieblos. Das Rad will mir bei bestem Willen nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> beides, wenn du bedenkst, was da vorher drinne war ^^
> 
> ich werd meins wohl auch bei 85mm lassen ... 100mm sind mir wohl auch zu träge iwie




Wie kommst du dadrauf das die Gabel zu hoch bauen würde?

Die Gabel hat exakt die selbe einbauhöhe wie die Gabel die Standartmäßig verbaut war.


@ScottErda

Woran willst du sehen das die gabel zu viel federweg für den Rahmen hat?
Die hat 120mm


----------



## Domme02 (18. November 2009)

@chewbacca11  fahr lieber weiter fahrrad und hab spaß am besten Sport den es gibt. Reg dich nicht wegen den Kommentaren auf. 
Du kannst aber auch nicht erwarten, dass dein Bike hier so hochgejubelt wird, wie zb. ein sub 9kg bike mit farblich perfekt abgestimmten komponenten. Deine Bike ist brauchbar und fahrbar also rauf auf die Trails und hab spaß.

Tipp fürs nächste mal: Bike putzen, andere Perspektive suchen, besser belichten und gucken was sonst für bikes im Thread gezeigt werden. Wenn dein Bike da nicht mithalten kann, lass es lieber mit dem posten.


----------



## ScottErda (18. November 2009)

Weil es auf dem ersten Bild so aussieht als würde durch die Gabel ein zu flacher Sitzrohrwinkel entstehen und das Cockpit damit vorne zu hoch kommt!
Kann ich kaum glauben das eine 120mm Gabel standardmäßig verbaut ist.


----------



## Domme02 (18. November 2009)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Kann ich kaum glauben das eine 120mm Gabel standardmäßig verbaut ist.


laut google ist auch eine 100mm drin.


----------



## chewbacca11 (18. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> laut google ist auch eine 100mm drin.




Ist es auch.
Aber die XCM V2 ist genauso hoch wie die Epicon trotz ihrer 2cm mehr federweg.

Und auf dem bild sieht das auch extrem steil aus....ist in wirklichkeit nicht so.


----------



## ScottErda (18. November 2009)

Und laut www.gtbicycles.com ist auch eine 100mm Gabel verbaut.

Ich will dich jetzt nicht kritisieren.
Vielleicht passt ja auch alles und das Bike lässt sich so gut fahren.
Aber der Sattel sieht schon ziemlich weit hinter der Kurbelmitte aus.
Bergab bestimmt von Vorteil. Aber ob man so gut den Berg hoch kommt ist die Frage...


----------



## hardflipper (18. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @chewbacca11  fahr lieber weiter fahrrad und hab spaß am besten Sport den es gibt. Reg dich nicht wegen den Kommentaren auf.
> Du kannst aber auch nicht erwarten, dass dein Bike hier so hochgejubelt wird, wie zb. ein sub 9kg bike mit farblich perfekt abgestimmten komponenten. Deine Bike ist brauchbar und fahrbar also rauf auf die Trails und hab spaß.
> 
> Tipp fürs nächste mal: Bike putzen, andere Perspektive suchen, besser belichten und gucken was sonst für bikes im Thread gezeigt werden. Wenn dein Bike da nicht mithalten kann, lass es lieber mit dem posten.



Unterschreib.

Ich gehe jetzt gar nicht auf die Details ein... Rennen bin ich auch schon mit Starrgabel und "normalen" Pedalen gefarhen. Sinn macht es aber keinen...


----------



## ScottErda (18. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Rennen bin ich auch schon mit Starrgabel und "normalen" Pedalen gefarhen. Sinn macht es aber keinen...



Wohl war...!


----------



## drexsack (20. November 2009)

Mehr Bilder! Bestes Strandwetter heute =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (20. November 2009)

Fein!
Aber braucht man in Kiel ein MTB?


----------



## drexsack (20. November 2009)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## maddda (20. November 2009)

Mein Bike...wird unter anderem in Duisburg zum Einsatz kommen
Hab noch das Alligator Schaltset und den BC 2006 MHR angebaut...sind aber leider noch net aufm Bild...


----------



## Domme02 (20. November 2009)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein Bike...wird unter anderem in Duisburg zum Einsatz kommen
> Hab noch das Alligator Schaltset und den BC 2006 MHR angebaut...sind aber leider noch net aufm Bild...


das bike ist mir persönlich zu unruhig. Ich würde mich bei der Farbauswahl ein bisschen zurückhalten. Der Rahmen ist schon nicht schlicht und dann auch noch eine weiße Sattelstütze, rote Spacer, goldene Barends, goldene KB Schrauben, silberner Gabelkopf, rote schrauben....    -> tooo much


----------



## David_B (20. November 2009)

steve81 schrieb:


> Fein!
> Aber braucht man in Kiel ein MTB?



Braucht man südlich von Kiel prinzipiell keine Bildung?


----------



## eightball28 (20. November 2009)

die beiden letzten Bikes sorgen ganz schön für Augenkrebs. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (20. November 2009)

David_B schrieb:


> Braucht man südlich von Kiel prinzipiell keine Bildung?


...doch, braucht man.


----------



## steve81 (20. November 2009)

David_B schrieb:


> Braucht man südlich von Kiel prinzipiell keine Bildung?



Was genau ist Dein Problem?
Ist Dein Penis zu klein oder bist Du einfach nur traurig weil Du mit einem alten Postfahrrad fahren musst?


----------



## David_B (20. November 2009)

steve81 schrieb:


> Was genau ist Dein Problem?
> Ist Dein Penis zu klein oder bist Du einfach nur traurig weil Du mit einem alten Postfahrrad fahren musst?



Zuerst dachte ich, dass du lediglich partiell ungebildet seist. Kann ja mal vorkommen. Jetzt scheint es ja aber im Bereich des Möglichen zu sein, dass du wohl insgesamt ungebildet und primitiv bist.

Schau dir ruhig mal die MTB-Definition an, bei Wikipedia wird man bestimmt etwas finden, was in Richtung Geländegängigkeit geht. Diese Eigenschaft wird ein MTB auch in SH mitbringen müssen. Da geht es natürlich nicht so geballt so steil zu wie im Harz, den Alpen oder den Anden.

In meinem Revier (nicht Kiel) ist der höchste Punkt - ich sage bewusst nicht Berg - 169m hoch. Allerdings ist es hier absolut kein Problem eine Tour mit mehreren tausend Höhenmetern zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Kaprado (20. November 2009)

David_B schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich, dass du lediglich partiell ungebildet seist. Kann ja mal vorkommen. Jetzt scheint es ja aber im Bereich des Möglichen zu sein, dass du wohl insgesamt ungebildet und primitiv bist.
> 
> Schau dir ruhig mal die MTB-Definition an, bei Wikipedia wird man bestimmt etwas finden, was in Richtung Geländegängigkeit geht. Diese Eigenschaft wird ein MTB auch in SH mitbringen müssen. Da geht es natürlich nicht so geballt so steil zu wie im Harz, den Alpen oder den Anden.
> 
> In meinem Revier (nicht Kiel) ist der höchste Punkt - ich sage bewusst nicht Berg - 169m hoch. Allerdings ist es hier absolut kein Problem eine Tour mit mehreren tausend Höhenmetern zusammenzustellen.



Endlich auch mal Action im CC Thread, schönes Ding!

David, da du gerade das Bildungsniveau von ca. 78 Millionen Deutschen in Frage gestellt hast, fühl ich mich da schon direkt angesprochen. Find ich aber spitze, dass du dann hier fleissig auf Wiki hinweist.


----------



## IceQ- (20. November 2009)

@Chewbacca


Scheiss auf die Kommentare, mein Fahrrad ist auch nicht mega toll.
Ich hab auch mehr Tour als pures CC Bike. Mir gefällt dein Fahrrad, es ist mal völlig normal und kein superschön getuntes für den Thread auch noch geputztes und dazu hast du nicht stundenlang einen passenden Hintergrund gesucht.


Ich finds in Ordnung -und mal ein dreckiges Bike sagt auch aus, dass es gefahren wird... alle anderen wirken ja sowie nie benutzt, nicht mal Kratzer gibt es, als ob die ihre Teile nie ablegen oder mal wo entlang schrammen..

an die ganzen XC Profis - ihr habt immer eurer tolles Handy oder Kamera dabei wenn ihr richtig sport treibt? Ich hätte angst es kaputt zu machen..

und zuletzt poste dein Bike ruhig weiterhin, denn: Es ist DEIN Fahrrad und niemand anderes hat es oder fährt es. DU kennst es und sowie ich das sowieso immer sehe werden Leute wegen ihrer schlechten Austattung immer schön unterschätzt =)

Kenne ich ja aus meiner Biker Gruppe, ich hab das "minderwertigste" Bike und bin aber Leistungsmässig im vorderen Mittelfeld!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2009)

Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass auch einige der hervorragend getunten, sehr teuren Räder viel genutzt und dementsprechend hart rangenommen werden. Der ein oder andere putzt es halt gern (ich brauche es z.B. nicht mal, da es hier fast nie matschig ist) und sucht sich, wenn er schon ein ordentliches Bild fabrizieren und das Rad standesgemäß präsentieren will, einen ordentlichen Hintergrund.
Das ist einfach mal eine unsinnige Verallgemeinerung.
Ein ordentliches Bild macht ein Rad jedenfalls nicht schlechter. Es lohnt sich also.


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (21. November 2009)

Man meint, man wäre hier im Kindergarten!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. November 2009)

Hallo leute hab mal wieder mein altes rocky bewegt. Einfach geil und das mit 11 jahren auf dem buckel. Das rad ist imer noch spitze
Gruss der onkel


----------



## onkel_doc (21. November 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo leute hab mal wieder mein altes rocky bewegt. Einfach geil und das mit 11 jahren auf dem buckel. Das rad ist imer noch spitze
> Gruss der onkel


 
Also meines hier wird gebraucht und sieht geil aus!!!!!
Mein beitrag an alle dir ihre bikes auch brauchen


----------



## onkeldueres (21. November 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/1/7/3/_/large/P1340_20-11-09.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (21. November 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/1/7/3/_/large/p1340_20-11-09.jpg



. . .


----------



## Christian Back (21. November 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Also meines hier wird gebraucht und sieht geil aus!!!!!
> Mein beitrag an alle dir ihre bikes auch brauchen



Super! Sieht doch toll aus, die alte Tante Rocky!

Meins fahre ich auch noch nahezu täglich zur Arbeit. Dann rostet es wenigstens nicht ein...


----------



## onkeldueres (21. November 2009)

Leider nur ein Handyfoto.Wird mein neues Race Bike tendenziell Richtung 9,5 Kilo.Nicht Ultraleicht aber zufriedenstellend und stabil für meine 85 Kilo


----------



## Clemens (21. November 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Leider nur ein Handyfoto.Wird mein neues Race Bike tendenziell Richtung 9,5 Kilo.Nicht Ultraleicht aber zufriedenstellend und stabil für meine 85 Kilo



85kg und stabil mit 9,5 Kg bei der Basis - zwei Welten begegnen sich, da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt... nie im Leben schaffst Du das Gewicht! Geh ins Leichtbauforum und stell dich den echten Experten!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

Das Gewicht ist ambitioniert, aber mit dem Rahmen machbar. Ist der neue aus Carbon oder? Der sollte doch was bei 2 bis 2,2 Kilo haben.

Stabil und dauerhaltbar wird das dann zwar vermutlich nicht, aber ich bin gespannt. Toller Rahmen, jedenfalls. 
(Wenn ich bedenke, dass hier von einem Fully die Rede ist und 9,5 Kilo als "nur zufriedenstellend" bezeichnet wird...)

Ich provozier hier auch nochmal mit folgendem:









Der Rahmen liegt gewichtsmäßig in ähnlichen Regionen . 10,3 Kilo so wie es da steht, mit noch jeder Menge Potential, aber echter Leichtbau würde dem Potential des Rahmens nicht gerecht.

Und ja, es ist ein CC-Bike, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht so aussieht.


----------



## Northern lite (21. November 2009)

der Rahmen und die Farbkomi gefallen mir...

nur das große Kettenblatt mit gefällt mir nicht... schöner wäre ein komplett schwarzes KB


----------



## SingleLight (21. November 2009)

Letztes Bike gefällt mir sehr gut Genau mein Ding.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## corfrimor (21. November 2009)

Das Cotic ist geil!!! Schöner Rahmen, schöner Aufbau 

Den Giant-Rahmen finde ich auch sehr schön, aber 9,5kg UND stabil für einen 85kg-Mann halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Es sei denn, man meint stabil genug für Forstautobahnen und macht niemals Fahrfehler.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Scalpi (21. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das Cotic ist geil!!! Schöner Rahmen, schöner Aufbau
> 
> Den Giant-Rahmen finde ich auch sehr schön, *aber 9,5kg UND stabil für einen 85kg-Mann halte ich für ausgeschlossen*. Es sei denn, man meint stabil genug für Forstautobahnen und macht niemals Fahrfehler.
> 
> ...



_Warum?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (21. November 2009)

> Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass auch einige der hervorragend getunten, sehr teuren Räder viel genutzt und dementsprechend hart rangenommen werden. Der ein oder andere putzt es halt gern (ich brauche es z.B. nicht mal, da es hier fast nie matschig ist) und sucht sich, wenn er schon ein ordentliches Bild fabrizieren und das Rad standesgemäß präsentieren will, einen ordentlichen Hintergrund.
> Das ist einfach mal eine unsinnige Verallgemeinerung.
> Ein ordentliches Bild macht ein Rad jedenfalls nicht schlechter. Es lohnt sich also.


Word!!


----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> der Rahmen und die Farbkomi gefallen mir...
> 
> nur das große Kettenblatt mit gefällt mir nicht... schöner wäre ein komplett schwarzes KB



Danke.

Mittelfristig schwebt mir da ohnehin eine schwarze Middleburn oder eine Rotor Agilis vor - und eine Lefty, aber da bin ich mir nicht einig, ob die an dem filigranen Rahmen nicht arg seltsam aussieht.


----------



## Tundra HT (21. November 2009)

Levty?? Schon wieder einer mit der Idee?? M.m.n macht die, die Filigrane Optik des Rahmens kaputt.
Ansonsten ein schönes Radl, sind da Nope Laufräder verbaut??
Gruß Jan


----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Levty?? Schon wieder einer mit der Idee?? M.m.n macht die, die Filigrane Optik des Rahmens kaputt.
> Ansonsten ein schönes Radl, sind da Nope Laufräder verbaut??
> Gruß Jan



Die Idee habe ich nicht erst seit heute. Ist einfach eine tolle Gabel. Aber vermutlich hast du recht, das ist nicht der passende Rahmen dafür.

Ja, sind Nope Atmosphere.


----------



## Kendooo (22. November 2009)

Es gibt hier ja schon einige Beispiele füt Letftys in Nicht-Cannondale-Rahmen. Aber die scheint wirklich nur bei voluminösen Alu- oder Carbonrahmen zu wirken. In meinem 456 macht ja schon die Pike ein ekomische Figur. Die Funktion der Lefty beeinflusst das zwar nicht, aber man will ja etwas "perfektes".


----------



## Scalpi (22. November 2009)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Es gibt hier ja schon einige Beispiele füt Letftys in Nicht-Cannondale-Rahmen. Aber die scheint wirklich nur bei voluminösen Alu- oder Carbonrahmen zu wirken. In meinem 456 macht ja schon die Pike ein ekomische Figur. Die Funktion der Lefty beeinflusst das zwar nicht, aber man will ja etwas "perfektes".



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (22. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> und eine Lefty, aber da bin ich mir nicht einig, ob die an dem filigranen Rahmen nicht arg seltsam aussieht.



ne Lefty?? an dem Rahmen.... wie gruselig...

das sieht ja schon an nem Cube nicht gut aus (*Öl ins feuer kipp*)


----------



## David_B (22. November 2009)

@Scalpi: Das sieht wirklich pervers geil aus!


----------



## Northern lite (22. November 2009)

an dem Carbonrahmen sieht das aber mehr als geil aus.... wobei der Aufbau sehr gelungen ist....


----------



## Scalpi (22. November 2009)

David_B schrieb:


> @Scalpi: Das sieht wirklich pervers geil aus!



...für ein Scott schon


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...



Traumrad!


----------



## singlestoph (22. November 2009)

huiiiii


gruselitsch sowas

langsam fragt man sich dann was geschehen würde wenn jemand eincannondale kaufen würde den schriftzug mit isolierband ....

oder aber den rahmen einfach neu pulverbeschichten .....


uuuuuuuääääääääääääää


ich glaub das würde dann auch nicht mehr passen


ob die gabeln auch an die neuen scottendalerahmen passen oder vielleicht an nächstjährige zaskaren ......

unvorstellbar

helloween ist doch schon ein paar tage vorbei

obwohl wenn man die dinger dann konsequent in rennkompressor oder pumpkin-orange

zu aufwändig? es soll ja leute geben die verkleiden sich und ihr rad nur für ein rennen http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/chris-jones-champion-system-focus-mares-team


----------



## mucho (22. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ambitioniert, aber mit dem Rahmen machbar. Ist der neue aus Carbon oder? Der sollte doch was bei 2 bis 2,2 Kilo haben.
> 
> Stabil und dauerhaltbar wird das dann zwar vermutlich nicht, aber ich bin gespannt. Toller Rahmen, jedenfalls.
> (Wenn ich bedenke, dass hier von einem Fully die Rede ist und 9,5 Kilo als "nur zufriedenstellend" bezeichnet wird...)
> ...



ist das ne woodman stütze? wenn ja wie macht sie sich? hast sie mal gewogen?


----------



## Jaypeare (22. November 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> ist das ne woodman stütze? wenn ja wie macht sie sich? hast sie mal gewogen?



Ja, ist eine Woodman. 27,2x400, 189 Gramm. Macht einen guten Eindruck, wurde aber bisher genau einmal gefahren, deshalb gebe ich da noch kein endgültiges Urteil ab.


----------



## corfrimor (22. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> _Warum?_



Weil man 9,5kg mit einem über 2kg schweren Rahmen/Dämpferset wohl nur mit sehr, sehr leichten Parts erreicht, die dann notgedrungen einen Kompromiß bezüglich der (Dauer-)Haltbarkeit und Stablität darstellen.

Ich wollte mit 85kg (plus Klamotten und evtl. Trinkrucksack => 88-90kg) z.B. keinen unter 1.500g schweren LRS bei einem Alpenmarathon fahren. Scheibengröße locker 180mm. Eine XRC-Carbon bietet sich bei dem Gewicht auch nicht unbedingt an. Undundund ...

Ich möchte aber dazu sagen, daß ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren lasse - Tips für sinnvolles Tuning des eigenen Bikes können ja nicht schaden 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. November 2009)

Hier mein Epic:



Wiegt wie abgebildet 10,1 kg und mit Formula R1 9,9kg. Und ich habe keinen extremen Leichtbau betrieben!
Der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer 2850g. Da ist es wohl kein Problem das Anthem mit 9,5kg aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. November 2009)

schickes radl 

und das Anthem würde ich am Ende dann auch gerne sehen. Und ich mein - ob nun 9.5kg oder 10kg. Ist in meinen Augen immer noch leicht für ein gutes und haltbares Fully. Manche übertreiben es echt mit dem Leichtbau ... am Ende kommen sie dennoch nicht aufs Podium, auch wenn sie nochmals 500gr weniger rumfahren. Lieber etwas schwerer und dann mehr trainieren oder an SICH leichtbau betreiben. 

Schöne Räder.


----------



## SingleLight (22. November 2009)

Alter schwerer Rahmen raus, neuen Rahmen rein, heute erste große Runde gedreht, macht echt Spaß,
müssen noch die Leitungen alle gekürzt werden. Sonst wurde fast alles vom altem Bike übernommen.





Gruß
Christian


----------



## unocz (22. November 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Alter schwerer Rahmen raus, neuen Rahmen rein, heute erste große Runde gedreht, macht echt Spaß,
> müssen noch die Leitungen alle gekürzt werden. Sonst wurde fast alles vom altem Bike übernommen.
> 
> 
> ...



schönes cube!


----------



## onkeldueres (22. November 2009)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hier mein Epic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superschönes Bike.9,9kg wäre ich auch sehr zufrieden.Ich baue alles mit Serienteilen auf die in meinem jetzigen Bike verbaut sind.Habe bei mir im Laden am Giant Anthem X Advanced rumgeschraubt.Nur zum testen(Mit XT Gruppe serienmässig,VK 3999,-) Leichter Selle SMP Sattel Carbon(106gr),Ritchey WCS Carbonstütze,Crank Brothers 4Ti,Lenkerband statt Griffe usw.und kam auf 10,2kg.Musste es leider wieder zurückbauen da es nicht meins ist sondern ein Ausstellungsmodell.Da werd ich meinen Rahmen um oder knapp unter 10Kg bekommen ohne Sicherheitsbedenken haben zu müssen.


----------



## volki3 (22. November 2009)

Mein Epic heute Morgen auf ner kleinen Hausrunde!


----------



## cschrahe (22. November 2009)

Letzte Nacht fertig gebaut und heute die erste Runde auf meinem Winterbike, nach Rahmentausch.
Nicht über den Spacerturm wundern, ist noch in der Reduzierphase. Die Pedale sind bewußt gewählt, damit es auch mal ohne Spezialschuhe geht.
Vorher




Nachher




Heute Morgen auf meiner ersten Tour damit




Gruß, Christof


----------



## Joscha (22. November 2009)

was für ein wandel!


----------



## Hänschen (22. November 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Mein Epic heute Morgen auf ner kleinen Hausrunde!



Schwarz und weiß, so muss das sein.


----------



## Kaprado (22. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (22. November 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Schwarz und weiß, so muss das sein.



Ja so muss das sein 
Sag mal, hast du auch so Probleme mit dem Weißen Lack?
Bei mir bröselt der stellenweiße schon ab?


----------



## Hänschen (22. November 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste, wo hast du denn speziell Probleme, dann gucke ich morgen mal nach.


----------



## schwAlmoehi (22. November 2009)

Passend zur Jahreszeit hier mein Bulls im Weihnachtslook 






Ab kommendem Jahr wird's optisch noch was aufgepeppt mit Griffen und neuen Reifen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a11894/griffe-cube-weiss-rot.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a13675/nobby-nic-evo-rot-225.html?mfid=78

Gruß
Martin


----------



## volki3 (22. November 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste, wo hast du denn speziell Probleme, dann gucke ich morgen mal nach.



Am Unterrohr da wo die Weißen Streifen zusammen Laufen und ein Bisschen am Speci Schriftzug


----------



## M!ke (23. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...



Sehr schönes Rad  Die Carbonsichtoberfläche und die blau gesetzten Akzente sehen echt geil aus.

Mike


----------



## hhninja81 (23. November 2009)

schwAlmoehi schrieb:


> Passend zur Jahreszeit hier mein Bulls im Weihnachtslook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kauf dir lieber ´nen anständigen Helm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2009)

mal wieder meins. Damit nicht zu viel geschrieben wird
Suche noch ne schöne federgabel. 100mm. Nicht so schwer wie die marzocchi comp 80mm. Schaft sollte mind. 23cm haben. grüss euch


----------



## Christian Back (23. November 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mal wieder meins. Damit nicht zu viel geschrieben wird
> Suche noch ne schöne federgabel. 100mm. Nicht so schwer wie die marzocchi comp 80mm. Schaft sollte mind. 23cm haben. grüss euch



Ach watt! Starrgabel, Kinesis Maxlight in black. Federn gehören ins Bett.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ach watt! Starrgabel, Kinesis Maxlight in black. Federn gehören ins Bett.


 
Keine panik...sowas hab ich ja auch. Bin jetzt gerade mit dem unterwegs.  Is das was???


----------



## LeichteGranate (23. November 2009)

Wär die Gabel matt, wie der Rahmen, wärs richtig knorke. Der Rahmen ist schick retro


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (23. November 2009)

Und hier mal meine neue Rakete (seit 2000km)
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Zahnkranz (23. November 2009)

Schnittig,geil haben wollen





Scalpi schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Chrisomie21 (24. November 2009)

für mich immer noch das schönste und perfekteste rad im forum. so wohl tehnisch als auch optisch. wahnsinnig viel liebe zum detail


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2009)

hat er echt gut gemacht 
und "fast" keiner weint weil es kein flash ist 

was ist das am lenekr vom 301? ne lenker tasche? baaaaee!
sosnt aber schmackig


----------



## golo120 (24. November 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Leider nur ein Handyfoto.Wird mein neues Race Bike tendenziell Richtung 9,5 Kilo.Nicht Ultraleicht aber zufriedenstellend und stabil für meine 85 Kilo



...mich würde vor allem der dann verbaute Laufradsatz interessieren!?
Gruß Gordon


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (24. November 2009)

was ist das am lenekr vom 301? ne lenker tasche? baaaaee!
sosnt aber schmackig [/QUOTE]

Hallo! Erklärung:  das Teil da am Lenker ist der LUPINE Akku in der Tasche. Ist ein Foto aus den letzten Spätsommertagen, wo noch grosse Abendrunden angesagt waren, die aber immer im dunklen Wald endeten. Sieht wirklich nicht schön aus!  Aber ... das eine was man will, das andere was man muss!
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (24. November 2009)

golo120 schrieb:


> ...mich würde vor allem der dann verbaute Laufradsatz interessieren!?
> Gruß Gordon


Crossmax SLR mit Schwalbe etralite Schläuchen und RoRo in 2,1


----------



## Scalpi (25. November 2009)

@ Kurbelmaxe 

...es gibt doch Flaschenakkus


----------



## gemorje (25. November 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht fertig gebaut und heute die erste Runde auf meinem Winterbike, nach Rahmentausch.
> Nicht über den Spacerturm wundern, ist noch in der Reduzierphase. Die Pedale sind bewußt gewählt, damit es auch mal ohne Spezialschuhe geht.
> [...]
> Nachher
> ...



Die Rahmen-Gabel Kombination kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## cschrahe (26. November 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Die Rahmen-Gabel Kombination kommt mir bekannt vor



Guten Geschmack hast Du


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. November 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Die Rahmen-Gabel Kombination kommt mir bekannt vor



Gerade für den Winter würd ich aber ordentliche Plattformpedale ranmachen, die die nun dran sind hätten mir nicht genug Grip.


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2009)

An ein XC Bike gehören Klickpedale, egal welche Jahreszeit.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> An ein XC Bike gehören Klickpedale, egal welche Jahreszeit.



Ob solch obstruser "Wahrheiten" muss ich mein Hardtail wohl als Allmountain deklarieren. Wirklich schockierend. Hatte ganz vergessen, warum ich mich auf dem Thread zurückgezogen hatte. Ich geh dann mal wieder, ihr Klickfaschichsten


----------



## Scalpi (27. November 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ob solch obstruser "Wahrheiten" muss ich mein Hardtail wohl als Allmountain deklarieren. Wirklich schockierend. Hatte ganz vergessen, warum ich mich auf dem Thread zurückgezogen hatte. Ich geh dann mal wieder, ihr Klickfaschichsten



...und Tschüss  !


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

also fuer xc race JA da muessen klickies sein!

fuer xc tour... noe,... aber das ist das Cross-Country Racing forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (27. November 2009)

Und deshalb gucken alle "Nichtracer" jetzt in die Röhre? Oder sollen die sich gleich in's *Trekking-, Reise und Falträder *Forum verpissen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

ne, das ist echt ein problem. es geht ja nicht darum das wir die raeder nicht sehen wollen (es gibt echt super schicke xc touren raeder).
aber wenn einer ein rad hier postet bekommt er halt zum teil sehr racelastige tips,
auch wenn er eigentlich nur tour fahren will. der eine fuehlt sich dann angepisst, der andere beherzigt sie dann, obwohl sie net zu ihm passen und ist unzufrieden.

vllt sollten wir eine 2. gallerie aufmachen die wirklich rein fuer RACE rader ist. dann passt das feedback vllt eher,... nur so als idee.
aber ich glaub das waere das beste


----------



## maggi>B (27. November 2009)

Man könnte auch mehr Toleranz zeigen und die racelastigen Tips für sich behalten. Manchmal ist halt weniger doch mehr.


----------



## Sunset (27. November 2009)

gail! wieder mal eine sinnfreie grundsatzdiskussion, welche zu keinem ergebniss führt!

fakt ist einfach, dass hier, in DIESEM thread viel zu oft der begriff *Cross-Country Bikes *gedehnt wird wie ein kaugummi und persönliche vorlieben oft einfließen, die einfach nichts mehr mit besagten zu tun haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

ihr versteht falsch was ich meine. person xy postet ein rad: standart xt,... lenker weit ueber sattel, wie es halt aus dem karton kommt. udn fraegt, nach verbesserungs vorschlaegen.
szenario 1:
der typ ist ein junger racer, dann waere der tipp lenker tiefer klickies dran richtig.

szenario 2:
der typ ist ein gemuetlicher mit vierziger, fuer den waere der tip gar nix und der regt sich nach 4 touren drueber auf, was fuer bescheuerte tips es hier gibt.

und es hat auch nix mit tolleranz zu tuen. wie gesagt finde ich manche der touren raeder voll geil. aber an nem RACEbike haben halt lenker ueber sattel und platformpedale nix zu suchen. 

das mit der 2. gallerie war auch nur ein vorschlag, dann weis man halt gleich welche ausrichtung gewuenscht ist. 
es gibt ja auch zb. mehrere verschieden ddd unterforen. und 2 getrennte gallerien wuerden denk ich was helfen.


----------



## gtbiker (27. November 2009)

Ist doch Blödsinn. Es gibt genügend Leute die jedem "Racer" mit ner Omakiste um die Ohren fahren, schaut halt mal raus und nicht immer nur dieses stures Denken. 
Ein einfaches Streichen des Wortes "Racing" dürfte das ganze "Problem" lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

ach das ist mir nu alles mal echt zu bloede. 
das cx-racing teil forum is genauso wie das cube forum nicht das was ich unter dem titel verstehe.

aber ich wuensche euch einfach viel spass. 
hier ist aber einfach nicht mehr das zu finden was ich suche.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (27. November 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ist doch Blödsinn. Es gibt genügend Leute die jedem "Racer" mit ner Omakiste um die Ohren fahren, schaut halt mal raus und nicht immer nur dieses stures Denken.



was bitte hat das mit dem Thema "AW: Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)" zu tun?
Die "Superhelden"-Diskussion sollte an anderer Stelle stattfinden!

Hier nur cc-Bikes posten. Geht einfach zu internationalen Rennen, dort könnt ihr lernen, was ein cc-Bike ist!


----------



## gtbiker (27. November 2009)

Lies halt mal ein paar Beiträge weiter oben nach.
 ich war schon auf genügend internationalen Rennen, danke.
Ich weiß auch was ein CC-Bike ist.


----------



## Sunset (27. November 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ist doch Blödsinn. Es gibt genügend Leute die jedem "Racer" mit ner Omakiste um die Ohren fahren, schaut halt mal raus und nicht immer nur dieses stures Denken.
> Ein einfaches Streichen des Wortes "Racing" dürfte das ganze "Problem" lösen.


 
dies ist blödsinn! hier geht es nicht darum, wer mit was wie fährt. sondern um cc-bikes. dabei handelt es sich in der regel nunmal um RACE-Bikes. wer damit ein problem hat, dies zu akzebtieren, ist in diesem thread leider falsch.

und NEIN, ich bin sicherlich NICHT intolerant. ich finde es eher arogant, wenn hier leute ihre "katzenaugenbike´s" reinstellen, nur damit es irgendwo gesehen wird und womöglich dann auch noch hören wollen, wie gut ihr fahrrad aussieht.

@JaDuWerSonst WORD!


----------



## gtbiker (27. November 2009)

Warum handelt es sich "in der Regel" bei CC-Bikes um Race-Bikes? Erschließt sich mir absolut nicht.....90% der hier im Thread abgebildeten Bikes waren noch nie bei einem CC-Rennen im Einsatz, dürfen die dann alle hier nicht gezeigt werden?


----------



## Kaprado (27. November 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> dies ist blödsinn! hier geht es nicht darum, wer mit was wie fährt. sondern um cc-bikes. dabei handelt es sich in der regel nunmal um RACE-Bikes. wer damit ein problem hat, dies zu akzebtieren, ist in diesem thread leider falsch.
> und NEIN, ich bin sicherlich NICHT intolerant. ich finde es eher arogant, wenn hier leute ihre "katzenaugenbike´s" reinstellen, nur damit es irgendwo gesehen wird und womöglich dann auch noch hören wollen, wie gut ihr fahrrad aussieht.
> 
> @JaDuWerSonst WORD!



In der Regel handelt es sich also um RACE-Bikes, aha, wie kommst du darauf?
Wenn man die Masse der Mountainbikes betrachtet sind davon schätzungsweise 70% für den Cross Country Bereich ausgelegt und nicht für Sachen wie AM, Enduro, DH, FR, Dirt usw. Und du stellt dich hier in und willst allen ernstes behaupten das der Großteil dieser 70% Racebikes sind? Mach mal bitte die Augen auf.

Also gib mir doch mal eine konstruktive Antwort auf die Frage: "Wo sollen also alle normalen CC Fahrer ohne Rennambtionen ihre Räder posten?" Wenn nicht im "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)" Thread wo dann?

Es gibt nunmal kein Unterforum "Cross-Country" also komm mal unter von deinem Faschotrip und entspann dich mal.


----------



## daniel_ (27. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Also gib mir doch mal eine konstruktive Antwort auf die Frage: "Wo sollen also alle normalen CC Fahrer ohne Rennambtionen ihre Räder posten?" Wenn nicht im "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)" Thread wo dann?



hier ist aber das *Cross-Country Racing *Unterforum, und nicht das Cross-Country Tourenfoum ... 

vielleicht sollte man ja noch einen Thread aufmachen "Eure Cross-Country Touren und Trainingsbikes" oder so in der Richtung



Dani der sich gerne die Bilder der Renngeräte anschaut


----------



## drexsack (27. November 2009)

Haha, ihr habt Probleme. Ich freu mich über jedes Rad hier, scheiss auf die Pedalen.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (27. November 2009)

oh man. was ne diskussion wieder. kann mir mal einer beschreiben wie eine cross country tour aussehen soll? gemütliches mountainbiken auf einer rundstrecke? tut mir leid aber das traue ich keinem idioten zu das er am abend fünf mal die gleichen 4km fährt. entweder cross country und race oder tour. aber cross country tour? nein danke


----------



## Kaprado (27. November 2009)

daniel_ schrieb:


> hier ist aber das *Cross-Country Racing *Unterforum, und nicht das Cross-Country Tourenfoum ...
> 
> vielleicht sollte man ja noch einen Thread aufmachen "Eure Cross-Country Touren und Trainingsbikes" oder so in der Richtung
> 
> ...



Du bist genauso ein Nazi, hast du es immernoch nicht verstanden, dass es kein "Cross Country" Unterforum gibt? Also wohin sollen all die normalen CC Fahrer zu denen ich mich zähle dann hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

was spricht gegen den "xc-tour thread", wo die ganzen "gemaesigten" xc bikes rein kommen... oder ein "xc RACING galerie" thread?


----------



## the-ed (27. November 2009)

daniel_ schrieb:


> hier ist aber das *Cross-Country Racing *Unterforum, und nicht das Cross-Country Tourenfoum ...
> 
> vielleicht sollte man ja noch einen Thread aufmachen "Eure Cross-Country Touren und Trainingsbikes" oder so in der Richtung
> 
> ...



geile sch**sse, dann kommt dann einer daher und regt sich auf, dass im "cross-country RACING!!!1"-Unterforum einer einen Thread aufgemacht hat, in dem es garnicht um RACING!!!!11 geht....

Entweder wird neben dem "cross country RACING!!!1"-Unterforum nochmal ein "cross-country NORMAL"-Unterforum aufgemacht, oder die paar "Spezialisten", die sich anscheinend einzig und allein in _diesem_ Thread regelmäßig über nicht renntaugliche bikes aufregen, nehmen sich ein wenig zurück....

Einen XC-Touring-Thread im XC-Racing-Forum zu "erlauben", wenn tourentaugliche bikes in der Galerie "verboten" sind, ist schizophren...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. November 2009)

Zum Glück ist das hier keine Galerie.
Das Rad war zwar schon öfter, aber da Bilder hier gerade Mangelware sind...






(hat sogar Clickies und wird in Rennen eingesetzt )


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

schickes fusion 

postet eure touring raeder doch mal beiden enduros... mal sehen, was sie da sagen


----------



## charly245 (27. November 2009)

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/402305

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/402307/ppuser/22202

Mehr Bilder in meinem alten Album.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

ich denk du meisnt das so: hier


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2009)

ich bin mal so frei 



stimmiges Bike von charly245


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. November 2009)

So ein Bild macht schon 'ne Menge aus...


----------



## Kaprado (27. November 2009)

Naja, Racebike... Nur XT Komponenten, keine Carbonflaschenhalter und dann auch noch V-Brakes, ist doch Schrott... Stimmig wäre wenn er wenigstens XTR Züge genommen hätte und nicht diese silberfarbenen 3Euro50 Dinger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Naja, Racebike... Nur XT Komponenten, keine Carbonflaschenhalter und dann auch noch V-Brakes, ist doch Schrott... Stimmig wäre wenn er wenigstens XTR Züge genommen hätte und nicht diese silberfarbenen 3Euro50 Dinger...



DAS ist jetzt aber arrogantes/intollerantes gedoens!
ich hab mit 15jahren auch mit nem stx rc/lx rad angefangen und hab damit >10 rennen/jahr gefahren. kann net jeder mit xtr anfangen


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Naja, Racebike... Nur XT Komponenten, keine Carbonflaschenhalter und dann auch noch V-Brakes, ist doch Schrott... Stimmig wäre wenn er wenigstens XTR Züge genommen hätte und nicht diese silberfarbenen 3Euro50 Dinger...



LOL

Man braucht also unbedingt XTR um Bums in den Beinen zu haben? Was ein geistiger Dünnschiss.


----------



## corfrimor (27. November 2009)

Ich vermute (hoffe jedenfalls), Kaprado meinte das ironisch.

Die angenehm entspannte Atmosphäre in dieser Galerie gefällt mir übrigens immer wieder gut 

P.S.: Das Müsing find' ich natürlich gut!


----------



## müsing (27. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Naja, Racebike... Nur XT Komponenten, keine Carbonflaschenhalter und dann auch noch V-Brakes, ist doch Schrott... Stimmig wäre wenn er wenigstens XTR Züge genommen hätte und nicht diese silberfarbenen 3Euro50 Dinger...



finde ich auch. sehr schönes rad, klasse. mehr braucht man nicht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

jep, das reicht voll und ganz! 

so ich bin dann ma ne rudne trainieren, ich will ja auch renen fahren koennen 

ach ja... habt euch lieb!


----------



## hardflipper (27. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> keine Carbonflaschenhalter...



Warum Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (27. November 2009)

Das Müsing ist top! Sehr rund und stimmig aufgebaut!
Wie gut V- Brakes sind, kann wohl jeder sagen, der Cantis am Crosser fährt...
Wenn ich das richtig sehe: ein carbonloses Bike, das freut mich eh´ imer.

@Kaprado:

dir scheint man ja schnell ´ne Schramme ans Bein pinkeln zu können, daß du so urteilst...


----------



## Jaypeare (27. November 2009)

Das Fusion gefällt mir sehr gut. Sieht man recht selten, den Rahmen. Dazu noch die fast ausgestorbene, völlig unterschätzte Phaon (die ist doch viel zu schwer für ein Racebike ... ). Nur die silberne Stütze passt irgendwie nicht so richtig.


----------



## scapin76 (27. November 2009)

so hier nun mal mein Rotes....


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. November 2009)

Besten Dank. Mit der Gabel wollte ich immer was machen, also im Grunde auf was Leichteres wechseln. Irgendwie macht man's dann doch nicht, weil's so unauffällig gut funktioniert.
Die Thomson habe ich bewusst in silber genommen, mir passt sie hervorragend. Und es war dazu auch noch ein top Angebot...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was spricht gegen den "xc-tour thread", wo die ganzen "gemaesigten" xc bikes rein kommen... oder ein "xc RACING galerie" thread?



Ich könnte ja enorm spitzfindig sein... auf meinem steht pro race, das heißt frei übersetzt (ist übrigens lateinisch und englisch) fürs Rennen. Ja ist tasächlich so, und wenn ich damit nächstes Jahr auf einem 24h-Rennen mitfahren werden, werden die Plattformpedale dran sein, unglaublich Aber wahr.

Und weil ich gerade noch da bin: tolerant und Galerie, ich will gar nicht wissen, woher Du die vielen "l" hast.

Und um Euch noch höher auf die Palme zu treiben:





2.35" Swampthing und Plattformpedale! Und überhaupt, Mavic Crossride und ne Recon, die sind für Allmountain freigegeben, was haben diese Teile im XC-Race-Thread verloren *schrei* (aber altes Thema, es heißt nur CC-Bikes, den Hinweis auf CC-Race-Unterforum sieht man meistens einfach nicht).

So jetzt bin ich weg. Muss noch arbeiten, diese kleine Entspannung hab ich gebraucht.


----------



## Kaprado (27. November 2009)

Igitt, und auch noch schmutzig!


----------



## Sahnie (27. November 2009)

scapin76 schrieb:


> so hier nun mal mein Rotes....




Hoffe, das hat man dir nicht als Scapin verkauft. An den Details kann man erkennen, dass es irgendein anderer Hersteller sein muss...


----------



## Triturbo (27. November 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das hier keine Galerie.
> Das Rad war zwar schon öfter, aber da Bilder hier gerade Mangelware sind...
> 
> 
> ...



Ja! Nach wie vor ein schönes Rad


----------



## NATRIX (27. November 2009)

An sich schönes Bike...

ABER--> bitte keinen Riser


----------



## Domme02 (27. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Warum Carbon?


deswegen -----




11g, 25, hält die flasche bombe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. November 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ja! Nach wie vor ein schönes Rad



Ich danke vielmals.


----------



## chri55 (27. November 2009)

Lapierre: Maxxis DH Matschreifen am CC?  
Fusion: geil!


----------



## cschrahe (27. November 2009)

...  diesemal wegen Pedale 

Ich bechäftige mich nun ja schon seit ein paar Jahren intensiv und leidenschaftlich mit dem Mountainbiken. Genauer gesagt, von Anfang an. Ich lasse mich dennoch gerne belehren. Aber daß ein XC-Bike nur dann Eines ist, wenn Klickies dran sind, ist so ziemlich das Beknackteste, was ich je gehört habe. 
Der Schmu entsteht aus einem Mischmasch aus Un- und Halbwahrheiten aus einschlägigen "Szene"-Zeitschriften, die mit fundierter Fachberichterstattung oft nichts mehr zu haben. Dann noch selbst zwei, drei Takte dazugereimt und fertig ist die Märchenstunde. 

Weder die Lust noch die Zeit für sowas, in diesem Sinne


----------



## Deleted 124102 (27. November 2009)

Hier mal meiner einer:


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja enorm spitzfindig sein... auf meinem steht pro race, das heißt frei übersetzt (ist übrigens lateinisch und englisch) fürs Rennen. Ja ist tasächlich so, und wenn ich damit nächstes Jahr auf einem 24h-Rennen mitfahren werden, werden die Plattformpedale dran sein, unglaublich Aber wahr.
> 
> Und weil ich gerade noch da bin: tolerant und Galerie, ich will gar nicht wissen, woher Du die vielen "l" hast.
> 
> ...



ob Klickies oder Plattform kann und darf natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden; beim letzten Rennen ist ein älterer Herr neben mir gestartet, der hatte Riemenpedale und war echt flott unterwegs. Mein Kommentar hinsichtlich der Klickies bezog sich darauf, dass man mit Plattformpedalen inefficent tritt und das widerspricht aus meiner sicht dem Sinn eines XC Race Bike´s.
Das Lapierre find ich gut , bei Touren im späten Herbst und Winter würde ich die Swampthings auch aufziehen - Grip ohne Kompromisse; bei einem Schlammrennen eher NN 1.8 (VR) und Medusa 1.5 (HR).


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner einer:



Gefällt mir, besonders die Bilder =)


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (27. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> deswegen -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist hier der Carbon-Flaschenhalter-Thread?!
17Gramm für 12 und der hält auch "große Flaschen" fest!


----------



## Scalpi (27. November 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ist hier der Carbon-Flaschenhalter-Thread?!
> 17Gramm für 12 und der hält auch "große Flaschen" fest!
> Anhang anzeigen 176976



..aber hübsch und praktisch ist was anderes.
Ist ja genau so oll wie die blöde Tune Schlaufe.


----------



## SingleLight (27. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> deswegen -----
> 11g, 25, hält die flasche bombe



Ja, das habe ich heute gemerkt, die bekommt man ja kaum wären der fahrt raus, mal ein Tipp welche Flasche da am besten passt, die nicht ganz so bomben fest sitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. November 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..aber hübsch und praktisch ist was anderes.
> Ist ja genau so oll wie die blöde Tune Schlaufe.


Ich finden den Flaschenhalter sehr passend zum Rad. Der Rot-Ton und die Form wirken sehr harmonisch an meinem Rahmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2009)

also das mit den reifen... wenn die strecke es verlangt dann auch die 900g spike reifen.
womit wir schon beim einzigen fall waeren, wo plattform evtl im xc was zu suchen hat: bei minus 10grad und eis. da aber auch nur evtl.
riemen pedale sind was anderes. damit kann man auch ziehen und ist ok. nur halt bissle fummelig... 

@cschrahe: ach ja... laber mich net mit bike heften zu... die kauf ich seit jahren nimmer, weil eben echt nur werbung und schrott drin ist 
glaub mir, ich fahre genug rennen um zu unterscheiden was xc-RACING ist und was eher mal nicht. 
DU allerdings hast wohl nicht kappiert, das es um den unterschied xc-tour und xc-racing geht 

die raeder seit dem finde ich net sooo dappig  schick schick. sogar das lapiere. aber wenn die strecke ne recon verlangt... dann wohl eher net am hardtail  (in finale ligure beim 24h renne war einer bei mir im team netmal lahm mit unterwegs... halt in nem nicolai mit klickies)


----------



## Domme02 (28. November 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich heute gemerkt, die bekommt man ja kaum wären der fahrt raus, mal ein Tipp welche Flasche da am besten passt, die nicht ganz so bomben fest sitzt?



Schneid mal den Gummiabstreifer ab. So habe ich es auch bei meinen gemacht. Dann kriegst du die Flasche raus aber sie fliegt immernoch nicht von alleine raus.


----------



## mr.it (28. November 2009)

wo kann man denn diesen 17â¬ carbonhalter kaufen, habe im web leider nichts dazu finden kÃ¶nnen


----------



## eightball28 (28. November 2009)

war zwar auch schon mal drin, aber ich denk das ist cc, sogar mit komplett xtr. 
der Winter kann kommen


----------



## eightball28 (28. November 2009)

wie steht denn der Sattel mein Scott?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2009)

das scott ist top, aber ich glaub er sit zu klein fuerdas rad... sattel so schraeg das er imemr vor rutscht und der vorbau is au recht kurz... nur so ein gedanke 

das stevens ist nice und die reflektor mavic passen sogar


----------



## ScottErda (28. November 2009)

Nein, deswegen Carbon:






8 Gramm


----------



## Domme02 (28. November 2009)

Boah was für ein großes bild?!?!

8g hört sich gut an aber dafür muss man bei dem in Kauf nehmen, dass er mal eine Flasche verliert.


----------



## ScottErda (28. November 2009)

Also ich habe in dem Flaschenhalter noch keine Flasche bisher verloren und fahre sie seit knapp 2 Jahren am Hardtail. Seit dieser Saison hab ich noch einen 2ten verbaut.
Wenn man die original Flaschen nimmt halten die schon recht gut.


----------



## USB (28. November 2009)

...schön 8 Gr. aber habt ihr auch mal Eure Tune Flaschen gewogen.
Die letzte die ich in der Hand hatte wog 95Gr 



ScottErda schrieb:


> Nein, deswegen Carbon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. November 2009)

mr.it schrieb:


> wo kann man denn diesen 17 carbonhalter kaufen, habe im web leider nichts dazu finden können



Zwei von den Haltern habe ich vor gut zwei Jahren bei meinem Händler gekauft!


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. November 2009)

USB schrieb:


> ...schön 8 Gr. aber habt ihr auch mal Eure Tune Flaschen gewogen.
> Die letzte die ich in der Hand hatte wog 95Gr



Also meine 0,8 Liter-Flasche wiegt 64 Gramm. Werbegeschenk von BMW. Das Wasser schmeckt wenigstens nicht nach Kunststoff.
Und nach einer Saison ist das Ding durch und wird vermutlich zur Gartenbank.


----------



## SingleLight (28. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Schneid mal den Gummiabstreifer ab. So habe ich es auch bei meinen gemacht. Dann kriegst du die Flasche raus aber sie fliegt immernoch nicht von alleine raus.


 So etwas habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, ich werde es am Anfang mal versuche sie etwas zu kürzen Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## SCK (28. November 2009)

Ich bin zwar kein Racer, mein Rad hingegen schon. 

Darf man dann hier posten?

EGAL


----------



## Kooni81 (28. November 2009)

Nach dem ganzen Flaschehalter Offtopickram hier wieder was zu Thema XC Racing:





Mein Merida Matts HFS (2008)

Gewicht: 10,1kg
Laufräder: Veltec, ZTR Olympic
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Race
Antrieb, Bremsen, Pedale: XT
Bremsscheiben: Marta SL
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece
Sattelklemme: Tune
Vorbau, Lenker: FSA(Alu)
Reifen: Rocket Ron
Barends, Flaschenhalter: Procraft
Sattel: Selle San Marco Blaze
Ventilkappen: KCNC

Wenn das nicht XC ist dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. 
Viel Spaß beim kritisieren ;-)

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (28. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das scott ist top, aber ich glaub er sit zu klein fuerdas rad... sattel so schraeg das er imemr vor rutscht und der vorbau is au recht kurz... nur so ein gedanke



Da rutscht garnichts
Das sieht schräger aus als es beim fahren ist.
Ich sitze im übrigen perfekt drauf, selbst ich kann es kaum glauben wenn ich so aufs rad schau, aber meine haltung ist super.
Eben lange beine kurzer oberkörper.


----------



## Felixxx (28. November 2009)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht XC ist dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
> Viel Spaß beim kritisieren ;-)
> 
> Greetz
> ...



Sieht eher wie ein Hollandrad aus - bei der Lenkerüberhöhung


----------



## Hänschen (28. November 2009)

Das Serotta ist echt heiß!


----------



## corfrimor (28. November 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Racer, mein Rad hingegen schon.
> 
> Darf man dann hier posten?



Ich bitte darum! Das Teil ist echt klasse


----------



## Kooni81 (28. November 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Sieht eher wie ein Hollandrad aus - bei der Lenkerüberhöhung



Das Hollandrad war jetzt echt hart 
Aber ich fühl mich ganz wohl beim fahren, und das ist doch wichtig!


----------



## IceQ- (28. November 2009)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Das Hollandrad war jetzt echt hart
> Aber ich fühl mich ganz wohl beim fahren, und das ist doch wichtig!


 ich find dein Merida top =)
vor allem an einer echt netten location aufgenommen =)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. November 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> Lapierre: Maxxis DH Matschreifen am CC?
> Fusion: geil!



Ne, es gibt auch eine leichtere AM-Version, die hab ich dran (der hier http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_swampthing_detail=swg1131081.html ). Und ja, ich will damit auch durch Schneematsch kommen. Sind meine Winterreifen.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die raeder seit dem finde ich net sooo dappig  schick schick. sogar das lapiere. aber wenn die strecke ne recon verlangt... dann wohl eher net am hardtail  (in finale ligure beim 24h renne war einer bei mir im team netmal lahm mit unterwegs... halt in nem nicolai mit klickies)



Naja die war dran, das Rad schöpfte mein Budget aus. Ist nicht die leichteste und hat net das beste Ansprechverhalten, aber geht halt ums Verrecken nicht kaputt  Nächstes Jahr kommt aber ne Reba Team dran.


----------



## Felixxx (28. November 2009)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Aber ich fühl mich ganz wohl beim fahren, und das ist doch wichtig!



... und da haste recht - schönes bike.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2009)

8,971 Kilo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (29. November 2009)

Hallo,

ganz nett aber die Lenkerplugs fehlen 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## dragon07 (29. November 2009)

Hi
@ IGGY gefällt mir dein Bike macht einen leichten und belastbaren Eindruck.

Die Lenkerplugs brauch keine Sau! 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. November 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> Die Lenkerplugs brauch keine Sau!



Wenn man keine Rennen fahren will, braucht man die wirklich nicht. Bei den bisher erlebten Bike-Abnahmen kommt man ohne Plugs nicht an den Start. Selber schon erlebt und schnell nachgebessert. 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## chri55 (29. November 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Die Lenkerplugs brauch keine Sau!



darüber denkst du anders, wenn du mal ungünstig stürzt.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. November 2009)

jetz erklär mir mal einer was an dem letzten rad schön ist.


----------



## dragon07 (29. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jetz erklär mir mal einer was an dem letzten rad schön ist.



Na mir gefällt es, ganz einfach.

Was die Plugs angeht weiß ich das die für Rennen flicht sind, hatte bisher immer Glück.

Die Theorie mit den Stürzen kenne ich, dabei sind Hörnchen angeblich gefährlicher.    

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (29. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jetz erklär mir mal einer was an dem letzten rad schön ist.



XTR und Speedneedle...

Das mit den Lenkerstopfen kenn ich noch gar nicht, würde ich gerne mal hören.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2009)

Was willst du da groß hören? Steht doch da...
Ich konnte bisher auch ohne Endstopfen starten.


----------



## dragon07 (29. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> XTR und Speedneedle...
> 
> Das mit den Lenkerstopfen kenn ich noch gar nicht, würde ich gerne mal hören.



Hi

Soviel ich weiß kommt es aus dem Straßenrennsport.


----------



## Kaprado (29. November 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was willst du da groß hören? Steht doch da...
> Ich konnte bisher auch ohne Endstopfen starten.



Die Frage war auf diesen:



your enemy schrieb:


> darüber denkst du anders, wenn du mal ungünstig stürzt.



Beitrag bezogen.


----------



## DerEismann (29. November 2009)

Hallo erstmal...

Also die Sache mit den Lenker- Plugs ist mir bisher auch nicht 
bekannt gewesen und es wurde bisher auch noch nie bei mir 
eine Abnahme des Rades gemacht... 
Obendrein frage ich mich, warum die Hersteller dann Ihre Lenker
frei geben zur Barendmotage ohne Plugs???

habe auch schon den Bruch eines Carbonlenker mit Barends gesehen
und frage mich, was ist daran schlimm??? der Lenker bricht normalerweise direkt hinter der Klemmung...


----------



## Domme02 (29. November 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> 8,971 Kilo!



gefällt mir ganz gut. 
aber hat die Sid nicht etwas zu wenig Luftdruck? Die soll doch eigentlich 30% einfedern wenn jemand draufsitzt und nicht wenn es nur so rumsteht.
Ist das eine gecleante Saso Sattelstütze? War es ein Problem sie zu cleanen? ich spiele im Moment auch mit dem Gedanken meine Stütze zu cleanen aber ich habe noch ein bisschen respekt davor.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun!

die plugs haben bei einem sturz schon ihren sinn!
stell dir mal vor du rammst dir bei einem sturz den lenker in den bauch. was hinterlässt wohl größeren schaden. ein dünnwandiges rohr dass sich schön in das fleisch bohrt, oder ein stumpfer gegenstand, der "nur" oberflächliche spuren hinterlässt.
genauso siehts auch bei bar ends aus.

die hersteller schreiben plugs bei carbon und leichtbau lenkern bei der bar-end montage vor, da die bar-ends den lenker ohne plugs wahrscheinlich zerdrücken würden.
es soll also einfach der stabilität dienen.


----------



## bu[email protected] (29. November 2009)

ALso ich hab in Heubach meine Plugs verlorgen und dann ein Sturz gehabt, jetzt habe ich eine schöne Narbe am Knie.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

meine plugs an lenker und bar ends kann ich nicht mehr verlieren. 
da habe ich mir neue drehen lasse und diese eingepresst.


----------



## InoX (29. November 2009)

Hab mir auch neulich erst den Linker in den Bauch gerammt, da bin ich bergauf an ner Stufe einfach nur umgekippt und konnte mich wegen der Klicker nicht richtig abfangen, das hat dann mein Bauch am Lenker gemacht. Gab zum Glück nur nen ziemlich großen blauen Fleck aber trotzdem... Fand ich nicht sehr lustig und werde mir auch wieder welche holen wenn ich meinen neuen Lenker habe.

mfg InoX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (29. November 2009)

Hier mein "sub 1000 Euro" Bike (mit Plugs )








...und nochmal von der anderen Seite...






 --> Gewicht: 9,12 Kg


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

TOP !!!

farblich abgestimmt (bis auf die ventilkappen!), gewicht passt, und erst recht der preis.

genau mein ding, so ein bike.


hast du alles neu/gebraucht gekauft, oder auch teile aus der restekiste benutzt?
teileliste vorhanden?


----------



## Triturbo (29. November 2009)

Wow. Das ist krass, für das Geld so viel Rad!


----------



## Pupo (29. November 2009)

Danke!

Also ich habe mir am Anfang ein Limit von 1000 Euro gesetzt, ist sich um genau 37 Euro nicht ausgegangen. Also insgesammt 1037 Euro.

Habe alles gebraucht gekauft, bis auf Rahmen und LRS (der ist aus Neutteilen selbstgebaut).
Einzig Sattel und Pedale habe ich von meinem alten Bike übernommen (daher auch nicht im Preis enthalten).


Allerdings habe ich auch fast 3 Monate gebarucht bis ich alle Teile beisammen hatte...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

hat sich aber auf jeden fall gelohnt!


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2009)

Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Und das dann zu dem Preis mit dem Gewicht - Respekt!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (29. November 2009)

Muss ich mich anschliessen, sieht echt super aus, und das für den Preis.


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> gefällt mir ganz gut.
> aber hat die Sid nicht etwas zu wenig Luftdruck? Die soll doch eigentlich 30% einfedern wenn jemand draufsitzt und nicht wenn es nur so rumsteht.
> Ist das eine gecleante Saso Sattelstütze? War es ein Problem sie zu cleanen? ich spiele im Moment auch mit dem Gedanken meine Stütze zu cleanen aber ich habe noch ein bisschen respekt davor.


HI
Ne der Luftdruck stimmt so. Die Gabel ist auf 80mm eingestellt! Die Stütze ohne Decor bekommt man hier!
Da habe ich meine auch her.


----------



## Tundra HT (29. November 2009)

Moin, hab die neue RX fürs F9 bekommen. Hier ein kurzer Schnappschuss aus der "Radgarage" . Hab gegenüber der alten XT genau 100gr eingespart und das noch ohne Titan und Aluschrauben. Da geht noch mehr!!



Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

worum gehts hier?

xt-scheibenbremse gegen formula rx getauscht, oder was?


----------



## Tundra HT (29. November 2009)

Sehr gut!! Das hast du gut erkannt !


----------



## Triturbo (29. November 2009)

Bei der Bremse wäre ich mit Alu und Titan Schrauben eher vorsichtig, um nicht zu sagen, dass ich dies für sparen (Gewicht) am falschen Ende halte.


----------



## hardflipper (29. November 2009)

Mir ist als erstes der gefälschte Tune Spanner aufgefallen.


----------



## Tundra HT (29. November 2009)

@Triturbo
Die Kombi funzt aber an meinen anderen Bikes schon super, Aluschrauben für den B-Hebel und Titan für die Sättel und den Adapter. Gewichtsersparniss ca 30 Gramm.
@Hardflipper
Ich seh es halt nicht ein das doppelte für die Tune Spanner auszugeben nur weil Tune draufsteht. Die Bikehardest Spanner sind auch nicht bwegend schwerer, ganz zu schweigen von der Funktion oder Haltbarkeit.


----------



## hardflipper (29. November 2009)

Ich finde den Tune schöner, sonst hätte ich auch den günstigeren gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (29. November 2009)

Pupo schrieb:


> Hier mein "sub 1000 Euro" Bike (mit Plugs )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von wann ist der Rahmen. Der auf der aktuellen Seite schaut anderst aus.

Hammer Preis, Hammer Bike

Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Rene


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. November 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Bei der Bremse wäre ich mit Alu und Titan Schrauben eher vorsichtig, um nicht zu sagen, dass ich dies für sparen (Gewicht) am falschen Ende halte.



Alu ok, aber warum vorsichtig mit Titan?


----------



## onkel_doc (30. November 2009)

Hallo jungs. Hier mal ds neue meiner Freundin. Ich glaub es hat sich gelohnt. Haben gleich die Gabel gewechselt, den Vorbau und Lenker.10,4 Kilo komplett...tja unter 10 bringen wirs auch noch. Pedalen, Kurbel,Laufräder, Schläuche und dann kommt es locker an die 9 Kilo.gruss jenso


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

